# THE SUN LIES. GRRRRRRR.



## Kiz

Arsenal
In: Yaya Sanogo (Auxerre, Free), Mathieu Flamini (AC Milan, Free)
Out: Kyle Ebecillo (FC Twente, Free), Martin Angha (FC Nuremberg, Free), Craig Eastmond (Colchester, Free), Jordan Wynter (Bristol City, Loan), Elton Monteiro (Club Brugge, Free), Andrei Arshavin (Zenit, Free), Samir Bihmoutine, Conor Henderson, Nigel Neita, Josh Rees, James Shea (Released), Denilson (Sao Paulo, Free) Sanchez Watt (Colchester, Free) Yohan Djourou (HSV, Loan), Vito Mannone (Sunderland, 2 mil), Francis Coquelin (Freiburg, Loan), Reice Charles-Cook (Bury, Free), Jernade Meade (Swansea, Free), Sebastien Squillaci (Bastia, Free), Andre Santos (Flamengo, Free), Phil Roberts (Falkirk, Free), Sead Hajrovic (Grasshopper, Free), Joel Campbell (Olympiacos, Loan), Chuks Anuke (Crewe, Loan), Gervinho (AS Roma, 8 mil), Maroune Chamakh (Crystal Palace, Free), Ignasi Miquel (Leicester City, Loan), Josh Vickers (Canvey Island, Loan), Wellington Silva (Real Murcia, Loan).

Aston Villa
In: Aleksandar Tonev (Lech Poznan, 2.5 mil), Leandro Bacuna (FC Groningen, 1 mil), Jores Okore (FC Nordsjaelland, 4.1 mil), Antonio Luna (Sevilla, 1.7 mil), Nicklas Helenius (Aalborg, 2 mil), Jed Steer (Norwich, Free).
Out: Jean II Makoun (Rennes, 2.5 mil), Calum Barrett, Daniel Devine, Josh Barton (Released), Eric Lichaj (Notts Forest, Free), Brett Holman (Al Nasr, Free), Derrick Williams (Bristol City, Free), Courtney Cameron (Torquay, Free), Richard Dunne (Queens Park Rangers, Free), Andy Marshall (Millwall, Free), Graham Burke (Shrewsbury Town, Loan), Samir Carruthers (MK Dons, Loan), Darren Bent (Fulham, Loan), Nathan Delfouneso (Blackpool, Loan).

Cardiff City
In: Andreas Cornelius (FC Kobenhavn, 7 mil), John Brayford (Derby County, 1.5 mil), Steven Caulker (Tottenham, 9 mil), Simon Moore (Brentford, Undisc), Gary Medel (Sevilla, 11 mil).
Out: Heidar Helguson (Retired), Stephen McPhail, Nathaniel Jarvis (Released), Jesse Darko (AO Episkopi Rethymno, Free), Elliot Parish (Bristol City, Free), Ben Nugent (Brentford, Loan), Joe Ralls (Yeovil Town, Loan).

Chelsea
In: Wallace (Fluminense, 4.7 mil), Andre Schurrle (Bayer Leverkusen, 18mil), Marco Van Ginkel (Vitesse, 8 mil), Mark Schwarzer (Fulham, Free), Cristian Cuevas (CD O' Higgins, 1.7 mil), Stipe Perica (Zadar, 2.1 mil), Willian (Zenit, 32 mil), Samuel Eto'o (Zenit, Free).
Out: Paulo Ferreira (Retired), Thibaut Courtois (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Yossi Benayoun, Aziz Deen-Conteh, Archange Nkumu (Released), Todd Kane (Blackburn, loan), Jimmy Saville (Brentford, Loan), Jeffrey Bruma (PSV, 2.5 mil), Marko Marin (Sevilla, Loan), Patrick Bamford (MK Dons, Loan), Amin Affane (Energie Cottbus, Free), Matej Delac (Vojovodina, Loan), Patrick van Aanholt, Gael Kakuta, Cristian Cuevas, Lucas Piazon (Vitesse, Loan), Oriol Romeu (Valencia, Loan), Billy Clifford (Yeovil Town, Loan), Milan Lalkovic (Walsall, Loan), Florent Malouda (Trabzonspor, Free), Daniel Pappoe, Sam Walker (Colchester, Loan), Ross Turnbull (Doncaster Rovers, Free), Jhon Pirez (Leganes, Loan), Thorgan Hazard (Zulte Waregem, Loan), Wallace (Inter Milan, Loan), Stipe Perica (NAC Breda, Loan).

Crystal Palace
In: Jerome Thomas (West Brom, Free), Stephen Dobbie (Brighton, 800k), Dwight Gayle (Peterborough, 4.5 mil), Jack Nicholson (Tottenham, Free), Jose Campana (Sevilla, 1.8 mil), Kevin Phillips, Elliot Grandin (Blackpool, Free), Maroune Chamakh (Arsenal, Free), Neil Alexander (Rangers, Free), Florian Marange (Bordeaux, Free), Jason Puncheon (Southampton, Loan).
Out: Jermaine Easter (Millwall, Free), Aruna Dindane (Released), Alex Marrow (Blackburn, Free), Jason Banton (MK Dons, Loan), Andre Moritz (Bolton, Free), Antonio Pedroza (Cruz Azul, Free), Ryan Inniss (Cheltenham, Loan).

Everton
In: Arouna Kone (Wigan, 6.6 mil), Antolin Alcaraz (Wigan, Free), Joel Robles (Atletico Madrid, 3.5 mil), Gerard Deulofeu (Barcelona, Loan).
Out: Phil Neville (Retired), Thomas Hitzlsperger, Sam Kelly, Tom Molyneux (Released), Jasper Johns (Sheff Utd, Free), Jake Bidwell (Brentford, Undisclosed), Johan Hammar (Malmo FC, Free), Conor McAleny (Brentford, Loan), Jan Mucha (Krylya Sovetov Samara, Free), George Waring (Stoke City, Free).

Fulham
In: Sascha Riether (FC Koln, 1.3 mil), Derek Boateng (Dnipro, Free), Fernando Amorebieta (Athletic, Free), Maarten Stekelenburg (Roma, 4 mil), Ange-Freddy Plumain (Lens, Free), Adel Taarabt (QPR, Loan), Darren Bent (Aston Villa, Loan), Scott Parker (Tottenham, 3.5 mil).
Out: Chris Baird, Mahamadou Diarra, Mladen Petric, Simon Davies, Csaba Somogyi, James Musa, Tom Donegan (Released), Alex Smith (Swindon, Free), Corey Gameiro (Sydney FC, Free), Mark Schwarzer (Chelsea, Free), Richard Peniket (Tamworth, Free), Dan Burn (Birmingham City, Loan), Ryan Williams (Oxford, Loan), Marcus Bettinelli (Accrington Stanley, Loan).

Hull City
In: George Boyd (Peterborough, Free), Maynor Figueroa (Wigan, Free), Curtis Davies (Birmingham, 2.25 mil), Ahmed Elmohammady (Sunderland, 2 mil), Allan McGregor (Besiktas, 1.8 mil), Steve Harper (Newcastle, Free), Danny Graham (Sunderland, Loan), Yannick Sagbo (Evian FC, 2.2 mil), Tom Huddlestone (Tottenham, 5 mil), Jake Livermore (Tottenham, Loan).
Out: Sonny Bradley, Danny East (Portsmouth, Free), Mark Cullen (Luton, Free), Lewis Clarkson, Jay Simpson, Seyi Olofinjana, Paul McKenna, Tom Davie (Released), Andy Dawson (Ssillyhorpe, Free), Mark Oxley (Oldham, Loan), Jack Hobbs (Notts Forrest, Loan), Jamie Devitt (Chesterfield, Free), Kealan Dillon (St Mirren, Free), Francis McCaffrey (Dundalk, Free), Tom Cairney (Blackburn, Loan), Corry Evans (Blackburn, Undisc), Daniel Emerton (Northampton Town, Free), Bradley Ricketts, Joel Sutton (Bridlington Town, Free).

Liverpool
In: Kolo Toure (Manchester City, Free), Iago Aspas (Celta Vigo, 7 mil), Luis Alberto (Sevilla, 7 mil), Simon Mignolet (Sunderland, 9 mil), Aly Cissokho (Valencia, Loan).
Out: Jamie Carragher (Retired), Danny Wilson (Hearts, Free), James Stephens (Released), Andy Carroll (West Ham, 15 mil), Peter Gulasci (Red Bull Salzburg, Free), Jonjo Shelvey (Swansea, 5 mil), Suso (Almeria, Loan), Michael Ngoo (Yeovil Town, Free), Henoc Mukendi (Partick Thistle, Loan), Conor Coady (Sheffield Utd, Loan), Pepe Reina (Napoli, Loan), Krisztian Adorjan (Groningen, Loan), Jack Robinson (Blackpool, Loan), Tyrrell Belford (Swindon Town, Free), Stewart Downing (West Ham, 6 mil), Jay Spearing (Bolton, 1.5 mil), Oussama Assaidi (Stoke, Loan).

Manchester City
In: Fernandinho (Shakhtar Donetsk, 30 mil), Jesus Navas (Sevilla, 14.9 mil), Alvaro Negredo (Sevilla, 14.6 mil), Stevan Jovetic (Fiorentina, 22 mil).
Out: Omar Elabdellaoui (Eintracht Braunschweig, 425k), Kolo Toure (Liverpool, Free), Ryan McGivern (Hibernian, Free), Wayne Bridge (Reading, Free), Filippo Mancini (Released), Carlos Tevez (Juventus, 12 mil), Abdisalam Ibrahim (Stromgodset, Loan), Karim Rekik (PSV, Loan), Roque Santa Cruz (Malaga, Free), Jeremy Helan (Sheffield Wednesday, 400k), Maicon (Roma, Free), Reece Wabara (Doncaster, Loan), Denis Suarez (Barcelona B, 1.5 mil), Scott Sinclair (West Brom, Loan).

Manchester United
In: Wilfred Zaha (Crystal Palace, 15 mil), Guillermo Varela (Penarol, 1.5 mil).
Out: Paul Scholes (Retired), Luke Giverin, Luke Hendrie (Released), Sean McGinty (Sheff Utd, Free), Michael Fornasier (Sampdoria, Free), Mats Daehli (Molde, Undisclosed), Reece James (Carlisle United, Loan), Reece Brown (Watford, Free), John Cofie (Barnsley, Free), Frederic Veseli (Ipswich Town, Free), Luke McCullough (Doncaster, Free), Ryan Tunnicliffe (Ipswich, Loan), Bebe (FC Pacos de Ferreira, Loan), Gyliano van Velzen (FC Utrecht, Free), Scott Wootton (Leeds, Undisc), Sam Johnstone (Yeovil Town, Loan).

Newcastle United
In: Loic Remy (QPR, Loan)
Out: Steve Harper (Hull, Free), Yven Moyo, Alex Nicholson, Lee Desmond, Esteban Cardona Lopez (Released), Danny Simpson (QPR, Free), James Perch (Wigan, 750k), Michael Richardson (Accrington, Loan), Mehdi Abeid (Panathinaikos, Loan), James Tavernier (Shrewsbury Town, Loan), Alex Kitchen (St. Johnstone, Free), Shane Ferguson (Birmingham City, Loan), Conor Newton (St Mirren, Loan), Adam Camptell (Carlisle Utd, Loan), Jonathan Mitchell (Workington, Loan).

Norwich City
In: Ricky van Wolfswinkel (Sporting CP, 8.5 mil), Javier Garrido (Lazio, 1.3 mil), Nathan Redmond (Birmingham, Undisclosed), Martin Olsson (Blackburn, 2.6 mil), Carlo Nash (Stoke, Free), Leroy Fer (FC Twente, 4.8 mil), Gary Hooper (Celtic, 6 mil), Johan Elmander (Galatasaray, Loan).
Out: Chris Martin (Derby, Free), Lee Camp, Ramil Sheriff (Released), Korey Smith (Oldham, Free), Marc Tierney (Bolton, Free), Elliott Ward (Bournemouth, Free), George Francomb (AFC Wimbledon, Free), Tom Adeyemi (Birmingham, Free), Declan Rudd (Preston, Loan), Jed Steer (Aston Villa, Free), Olumide Durojaiye (Falkirk, Free), James Vaughan (Huddersfield Town, 800k), Grant Holt (Wigan, 2.6 mil), Simeon Jackson (Eintracht Braunschweig, Free), Leon Barnett (Wigan, Undisc), Andrew Surman (Bournemouth, Loan).

Southampton
In: Dejan Lovren (Olympique Lyonnais, 8.5 mil), Victor Wanyama (Celtic, 12 mil), Pablo Osvaldo (Roma, 15 mil).
Out: Danny Butterfield, Alberto Seidi, Gboly Ariyibi (Released), Sam Hoskins (Yeovil, Free), Tommy Forecast (Gillingham, Free), Vegard Forren (Molde, 3.5 mil), Ben Reeves (MK Dons, Free), Richard Chaplow (Millwall, Free), Dan Seabourne (Yeovil Town, Free), Frazier Richardson (Middlesbrough, Free), Steven De Riddler (FC Utrecht, Free), Ryan Dickson (Colchester, Free), Jason Puncheon (Crystal Palace, Loan).

Stoke City
In: Erik Pieters (PSV, 3 mil), Marc Muniesa (Barcelona, Free), George Waring (Everton, Free), Oussama Assaidi (Liverpool, Loan).
Out: Michael Owen (Retired), Mamady Sidibe (Released), Matthew Lund (Rochdale, Free), Dean Whitehead (Middlesbrough, Free), Carlo Nash (Norwich, Free), Matthew Upson (Brighton, Free), Rory Delap (Burton Albion, Free), Stefan Galinski (Boston Utd, Free).

Sunderland
In: Duncan Watmore (Altrincham, 500k), Modibo Diakite (Lazio, Free), Cabral (FC Basel, Free), El Hadji-Ba (Le Havre, Tribunal), Valentin Roberge (Maritimo, Free), David Karlsson (IFK Goteborg, 2 mil), Vito Mannone (Arsenal, 2 mil), Jozy Altidore (AZ, 8.8 mil), Emanuele Giaccherini (Juventus, 6.6 mil), Ondrej Celustka (Trabzonspor, Loan), Charalampos Mavrias (Panathinaikos, 3 mil).
Out: Titus Bramble (Released), Simon Mignolet (Liverpool, 9 mil), Ahmed Elmohammady (Hull, 2 mil), Adam Reed (Burton Albion, Free), Ben Wilson (Cambridge Utd, Free), Matthew Kilgallon (Blackburn, Free), Ryan Noble (Burnley, Free), Danny Graham (Hull, Loan), Alfred N'Diaye (Eskisehirspor, Loan), Jordan Pickford (Burton Albion, Loan), James McClean (Wigan, 1.5 mil), Billy Knott (Wycombe Wanderers, Loan).

Swansea
In: Jose Canas (Real Betis, Free), Jordi Amat (Espanyol, 2.5 mil), Jonathan de Guzman (Villarreal, Loan), Alejandro Pozuelo (Real Betis, 500k), Jonjo Shelvey (Liverpool, 5 mil), Gregor Zabret (MK Domzale, Undisclosed), Wilfried Bony (Vitesse, 12 mil), Jernade Meade (Arsenal, Free), Alexander Gogic (Olympiacos, Free).
Out: Mark Gower (Charlton, Free), Gwion Edwards (St. Johnstone, Loan), Kyle Bartley (Birmingham, Loan), David Cornell (St. Mirren, Loan), Dwight Tiendalli (Released), Alan Tate (Yeovil Town, Loan), Kenny Agustien (Brighton, Free), Luke Moore (Released).

Tottenham
In: Paulinho (Corinthians, 17 mil), Nacer Chadli (FC Twente, 7 mil), Roberto Solsado (Valencia, 26 mil), Etienne Capoue (Toulouse, 9 mil), Erik Lamela (Roma, 26.5 mil), Vlad Chiriches (Steaua Bucharest).
Out: Nathan Byrne, Jack Barthram (Swindon, Free), William Gallas, David Bentley, Dean Parrett, Mason Bush, Billy Grainger, Sam Smith, Victor Zapata-Caicedo (Released), Massimo Luongo, Grant Hall, Alex Pritchard, Ryan Mason (Swindon, Loan), John Bostock (Royal Antwerp, Free), Jack Munns (Birmingham City, Free), Jack Nicholson (Crystal Palace, Free), Steven Caulker (Cardiff City, 9 mil), Clint Dempsey (Seattle Sounders, 6 mil), Bongani Khumalo (Doncaster, Loan), Adam Smith (Derby, Loan), Tom Gardiner (Hibernian, Free), William Ekong (FC Groningen, Free), Tom Huddlestone (Hull, 5 mil), Jake Livermore (Hull, Loan), Scott Parker (Fulham, 3.5 mil), Iago_Falque (Rayo, Loan).

West Brom
In: Nicolas Anelka (Juventus, Free), Goran Popov (Dynamo Kiev, Loan), Diego Lugano (PSG, Free), Matej Vydra (Watford, Loan), Scott Sinclair (Manchester City, Loan).
Out: Gonzalo Jara (Nottm Forest, Free), James Hurst (Crawley, Free), Jerome Thomas (Crystal Palace, Free), Marc Antoine-Fortune (Wigan, Free), Shane Lewis, Romaine Sawyers (Walsall, Free), Scott Allan (Birmingham, Loan).

West Ham
In: Razvan Rat (Shakhtar Donetsk, Free), Adrian (Real Betis, Free), Andy Carroll (Liverpool, 15 mil), Danny Whitehead (Stockport, Undisclosed), Stewart Downing (Liverpool, 6 mil).
Out: Carlton Cole, Eoin Wearen, Jack Powell, Nigel Seidu (Released), Jake Larkins (Leyton Orient, Free), Robert Hall (Bolton, Undisclosed), Gary O'Neil (QPR, Free), Declan Hunt (Histon FC, Free), Cheye Alexander (Port Vale, Free), Josh Siafa (Millwall, Free), Jami Rafati (Genoa, Free).

Edinson Cavani: Napoli -> PSG, 56.5 mil.
Falcao: Atletico Madrid -> Monaco, 53 mil.
Neymar: Santos -> Barcelona, 50 mil.
James Rodriguez: FC Porto -> Monaco, 39.5 mil.
Asier Illarramendi: Real Sociedad -> Real Madrid, 34.5 mil.
Gonzalo Higuain: Real Madrid -> Napoli, 32.5 mil.
Mario Gotze: Dortmund -> Bayern Munich, 32.5 mil.
Marquinhos: Roma -> PSG, 27.5 mil.
Isco: Malaga -> Real Madrid, 26.5 mil.
Henrikh Mkhitaryan: Shakhtar -> Dortmund, 24 mil.
Bernard: Mineiro -> Shakhtar, 22 mil.
Joao Moutinho: FC Porto -> Monaco, 22 mil.
Thiago Alcantara: Barcelona -> Bayern Munich, 17.5 mil.
Aleksandr Kokorin: Dinamo Moscow -> Anzhi, 16.5 mil.
Luis Gustavo: Bayern Munich -> Wolfsburg, 15.5 mil.
Kevin Strootman: PSV -> Roma, 14.5 mil.
Mario Gomez: Bayern Munich -> Fiorentina, 13.5 mil.
Fred: Internacional -> Shakhtar, 13 mil.
Igor Denisov: Zenit -> Anzhi, 13 mil.
Lucas Digne: Lille -> PSG, 13 mil.
Mehdi Benatia: Udinese -> Roma, 12 mil.
Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang: St Etienne -> Dortmund, 11.5 mil.
Bojan: Roma -> Barcelona, 11.5 mil (buyback clause). Loaned to Ajax.
Emmanuel Emenike: Spartak Moscow -> Fenerbahce, 11.5 mil.
Angelo Ogbonna: Torino -> Juventus, 11.5 mil.
Raul Albiol: Real Madrid -> Napoli, 10.5 mil.
Chucho Benitez: Club America -> El-Jaish, 10.5 mil.
Christopher Samba: QPR -> Anzhi, 10 mil.
Younes Belhanda: Montpellier -> Dynamo Kiev, 9.7 mil.
Fernando: Gremio -> Shakhtar, 9.7 mil.
Adem Ljajic: Fiorentina -> Roma, 9.7 mil.
Dieumerci Mbokani: Anderlecht -> Dynamo Kiev, 9.7 mil.
Abdelaziz Barrada: Getafe -> Al-Jazira, 8.8 mil.
Jose Callejon: Real Madrid -> Napoli, 8.8 mil.
Daniel Carvajal: Leverkusen -> Real Madrid, 8.8 mil.
Lazar Markovic: Partizan -> Benfica, 8.8 mil.
Heung-Min Son: HSV -> Leverkusen, 8.8 mil.
Dimitri Payet: Lille -> Marseille, 8.8 mil.
Dries Mertens: PSV -> Napoli, 8.5 mil.
Sokratis: Werder Bremen -> Dortmund, 8.4 mil.
Josip Ilicic: Palermo -> Fiorentina, 7.9 mil.
Jeremain Lens: PSV -> Dynamo Kiev, 7.9 mil.
Wellington Nem: Fluminense -> Shakhtar, 7.9 mil.
Felipe Anderson: Santos -> Lazio, 7 mil.
Benat: Real Betis -> Athletic Bilbao, 7 mil.
Denis Glushakov: Lokomotiv Moscow -> Spartak Moscow, 7 mil.
Hector Herrera: Pachuca -> FC Porto, 7 mil.
Adam Maher: AZ -> PSV, 7 mil.
Dorlan Pabon: Monterrey -> Valencia, 7 mil.
Adam Szalai: Mainz -> Schalke, 7 mil.
Ishak Belfodil: Parma -> Inter, 6.6 mil.
Kevin Gameiro: PSG -> Sevilla, 6.6 mil.
Lucas Biglia: Anderlecht -> Lazio, 6.2 mil.
Tino Costa: Valencia -> Spartak Moscow, 6.2 mil.
Leo Baptistao: Rayo -> Atletico Madrid, 6.1 mil.
Aurelien Chedjou: Little -> Galatasaray, 5.5 mil.
Casemiro: Sao Paulo -> Real Madrid, 5.2 mil.
Giovani Dos Santos: Mallorca -> Villarreal, 5.2 mil.
Mauro Icardi: Sampdoria -> Inter, 5.2 mil.
Timm Klose: Nuremberg -> Wolfsburg, 5.2 mil.
Pedro Leon: Real Madrid -> Getafe, 5.2 mil.
Matias Silvestre: Palermo -> Inter, 5.2 mil. Loaned to AC Milan.
Cristian Zapata: Villarreal -> AC Milan, 5.2 mil.
Sephir Taider: Bologna -> Inter, 4.8 mil.
Emre Can: Bayern Munich -> Bayer Leverkusen, 4.4 mil.
Juan Cuadrado: Udinese -> Fiorentina, 4.4 mil.
Michal Kadlec: Leverkusen -> Fenerbahce, 4.4 mil.
Max Kruse: Freiburg -> Gladbach, 4.4 mil.
Tomas Pina: Mallorca -> Villarreal, 4.4 mil.
Rafael: Dynamo Kiev -> Gladbach, 4.4 mil.
Rafael: Santos -> Napoli, 4.4 mil.
Felipe Santana: Dortmund -> Schalke, 4.4 mil.
Franck Tabanou: Toulouse -> St Etienne, 4.4 mil.
Jeremy Toulalan: Malaga -> Monaco, 4.4 mil.
David Villa: Barcelona -> Atletico Madrid, 4.4 mil.
Federico Peluso: Atalanta -> Juventus, 4.2 mil.
Mattia Destro: Genoa -> Roma, 3.9 mil.
Pablo Armero: Udinese -> Napoli, 3.5 mil.
Sime Vrsaljko: Dinamo -> Genoa, 3.5 mil.
Felipe Melo: Juventus -> Galatasaray, 3.3 mil.
Andrea Poli: Sampdoria -> AC Milan, 2.6 mil.
Joaquin: Malaga -> Fiorentina, 1.7 mil.
Simon Kjaer: Wolfsburg -> Lille, 1.7 mil.
Antonio Candreva: Udinese -> Lazio, 1.4 mil.
Morgan De Sanctis: Napoli -> Roma, 450k.
Antonio Cassano: Inter -> Parma, Undisclosed.
Sebastian Frey: Genoa -> Bursaspor, Undisclosed.
Eric Abidal: Barcelona -> Monaco, Free.
Massimo Ambrosini: AC Milan -> Fiorentina, Free.
Hugo Campagnaro: Napoli -> Inter, Free.
Ricardo Carvalho: Real Madrid -> Monaco, Free.
Martin Demichellis: Malaga -> Atletico Madrid, Free.
Fernando Llorente: Athletic Bilbao -> Juventus, Free.
Jan Kirchhoff: Mainz -> Bayern Munich, Free.
Andres Palop: Sevilla -> Leverkusen, Free.
Javier Saviola: Malaga -> Olympiakos, Free.
Marcos Senna: Villarreal -> New York Cosmos, Free.
Anatoliy Tymoshchuk: Bayern Munich -> Zenit, Free.
Dennis Aogo: HSV -> Schalke, Loan.
Michael Bastos: Schalke -> Lyon, Loan.
Clement Chantome: PSG -> Toulouse, Loan.
Esteban Granero: QPR -> Real Sociedad, Loan.
Stephanie M'Bia: QPR -> Sevilla, Loan.
Rolando: Porto -> Inter, Loan.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

joal.com appreciates this thread.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well here we go

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 31m
bottom line: Lewandowski has agreed deal with Bayern, Bayern bidding €25m for summer move, Dortmund holding firm for the moment

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 30m
Dortmund made Lewandowski another offer after Götze news broke, but he said no.

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 29m
Lewandowski has no release clause, out of contract in 2014

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 7m
My understanding: there's has been no contact whatsoever from Man Utd since BVB said no to a package deal with Shinji in May 2012

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 6m
Man City offered Dzeko swap when both clubs met in the autumn - Dortmund said no

and

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 18m
Official: Inter confirming 5 signings through his general director: Icardi, Ruben Botta, Campagnaro, Andreolli, Laxalt

GOAT THREAD

IT BEGINS


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely :fergie has to bring in a central midfielder, with rumours of scholes retiring and anderson leaving, and the fact that Gill has said we are looking to strengthen, there has to be someone coming in.

We wont get either Falcao or Lewandowski, would be great to get Bale, but i cant see that happening


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

TRANSFER THREAD









FAAACK YEAH

IN:
Carroll(return from loan)
Spearing(return from loan)
Ashley Williams 10m
Scott Sincliar(loan, paying 90% of his wages)

OUT:
Suarez 40m
Carra(retired)

Aim low, anything better than the above will then be a bonus :brodgers


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Only one season with Icardi? Why can't I have nice things? Well I'll probably be hoping Inter can win Serie A next season with both Cassano and Icardi. They've become a pretty likeable club since Mou left.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*We won't get a CM if Rooney stays. Need a winger bad though. Give Fabio a proper chance at LB this season and see how he develops. If Rooney can reignite himself in CM with Carrick than that'd be boss. I'm not confident though so we probably need some creativity to sit behind Kagawa with Carrick. 

Nani is off. Rooney wouldn't shock me if we bring a CM in. Might end up losing Anderson which would be a shame.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Out: 

Valdes 
Sanchez
Dos Santos 
Affelay 
Bojan 
Song
Villa (if he wants to leave due to no playing time) 
Tito (if he can't continue due to health reasons)
Rosell (fuck you)

IN

Neymar (inevitable)
Inigo Martinez
Hummels/Marquinhos/Thiago Silva
Ter Stegen 
Deulofeu (promotion)


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In:
Bale 
Ronaldo 
Falcao
Lewandowski
No centre mids 

Out:
Nani
Scholes
Anderson
My brain

:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> In:
> Bale
> Ronaldo
> Falcao
> Lewandowski
> No centre mids
> 
> Out:
> Nani
> Scholes
> Anderson
> *My brain
> *
> :fergie


can't go out if it's gone already

:jt2

Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 3m
I understand that Lewandowski has already signed for Bayern Munich. The contract starts 1.7. 2014. If he goes this summer: 25 mill Euro

:jose


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just announced we are SHAKING UP the squad with 4-5 signing. 

-Neymar 
-Hummels 
-Inigo Martinez 
-Lewandowski 
-Ter Stegen 

SOON.JPG


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Great. Another summer of the press doing there best to sell our players to other clubs and a summer of not strengthening in positions we need strengthening in. Although Redknapp, and his MOTD signings, is gone now so maybe we may actually head in some sort of direction.

We've been linked with Pablo Osvaldo recently, big fan of him considering I watch as much Roma as I can being a fan of them. He'd flourish in our team, just has a questionable attitude.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The one player I want for Spurs is Benteke. He's not a 'top level' striker so it's unlikely Utd/City/Chelsea will be going in for him, as they'll be linked with Falcao, Lewandowski etc. So I would like to think we have a good chance of getting him. He would fit our system so well, plus he's young and already has premier league experience. If Villa end up getting relegated the price will be lower, but even if they stay up something between 16-18 million might be worth it. Would be interesting to hear Cookie's thoughts?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sweet. Just noticed this thread. 

Valdes and Jovetic to Arsenal. 

Vermaelen to fuck off. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sagna to France. Maybe Monaco. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Poldi wants out of arsenal aswell. Fed up playing out of position and club has fitness concerns over him hense why hes always brought off early. 

BUT BUT BUT

Bendtner returns...


----------



## AJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're getting Lewandowski.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Sagna to France. Maybe Monaco.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no idea why. monaco won't work.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The one player I want for Spurs is Benteke. He's not a 'top level' striker so it's unlikely Utd/City/Chelsea will be going in for him, as they'll be linked with Falcao, Lewandowski etc. So I would like to think we have a good chance of getting him. He would fit our system so well, plus he's young and already has premier league experience. If Villa end up getting relegated the price will be lower, but even if they stay up something between 16-18 million might be worth it. Would be interesting to hear Cookie's thoughts?


I think this season Benteke has been superb but I have seen that happen before. But I think we can do a little better than him. I'd take both Wilfried and Osvaldo over Benteke. But that's just my personal preference. Not to say I wouldn't take two of those three (One of Wilfried/Osvaldo and Benteke) but Aston Villa be wanting £15m+ for him and one of Wilfried/Osvaldo will no doubt cost us £10m+ can we really be spending that amount of money on two strikers when we have other positions that also need strengthening.

I think it'll be interesting to see how he does next year, if Villa stays up and they keep him or wherever he ends up going if it's in the Premier League, when opposition defences have seen more tape and worked out some new schemes. He could be a Didier Drogba or a Michael Ricketts.

I think Lukaku is a much better all round player than Benteke. Which is quite scary considering he is 3 years younger. Given the option I would pay a lot more for Lukaku if we could get him, but it's pretty much impossible.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Arsenal don't buy a GK I'm done

Hoping the :bale1 WAGON


----------



## Mikey Damage

If I hear about this 70 million that Arsenal has to spend and we end doing jackshit I'm done. 

We better spend close to 50 million. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well be selling Sagna, Podolski & Wilshere

And end up buying back ADEBAYOR :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You've spent about £100,000,000 the past two seasons so I don't see why you won't do it again if Wenger thinks you need strengthening.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

stop dreaming Mikey 8*D

Nani seems likely to go, Scholes to retire. Rooney isn't going anywhere, Anderson will probs stay as a squad player.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



MetalX said:


> Well be selling Sagna, Podolski & Wilshere
> 
> And end up buying back ADEBAYOR :wenger


Once Diaby comes back, he'll be like a new signing. :wenger


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think this season Benteke has been superb but I have seen that happen before. But I think we can do a little better than him. I'd take both Wilfried and Osvaldo over Benteke. But that's just my personal preference. Not to say I wouldn't take two of those three (One of Wilfried/Osvaldo and Benteke) but Aston Villa be wanting £15m+ for him and one of Wilfried/Osvaldo will no doubt cost us £10m+ can we really be spending that amount of money on two strikers when we have other positions that also need strengthening.
> 
> I think it'll be interesting to see how he does next year, if Villa stays up and they keep him or wherever he ends up going if it's in the Premier League, when opposition defences have seen more tape and worked out some new schemes. He could be a Didier Drogba or a Michael Ricketts.
> 
> I think Lukaku is a much better all round player than Benteke. Which is quite scary considering he is 3 years younger. Given the option I would pay a lot more for Lukaku if we could get him, but it's pretty much impossible.


I agree that it would definitely be a risk if we purchased Benteke, but I feel he's shown enough this season at least to warrant interest. Like you said though, he could flop big time and we would waste our money. Osvaldo is an interesting one but I feel we can do a little better, though I guess it all depends on Champions League qualification. There's not too many strikers of high quality that we can attract and afford, so it'll most likely be a summer of exciting players being linked with us, only to end up with someone average.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, after selling about 100 million in players. 

I'm talking about finishing a window down 50 million. Even after the sells. 

Enough of this sell to buy shit. 

Is Song leaving Barca already? :lelbron

Is Cesc also leaving?! Please bring him back. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Song has been a waste of a signing for Barca. He's barely played, wouldn't be surprised to see him back at Arsenal. Cesc is going to be the new Xavi so no chance of him leaving.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If the Jose/Falcao rumor is true, it will be great. We needed balance and a clear leading figure for the past season. We can't continue with the Benitez rotation when Lampard or Terry are in doubt for the first team every week. Jose will solve this problem and we can only hope that Falcao will be the dominant 20+ goals a season striker that we need. It will be interesting to see if Robben stays with Bayern, I doubt he's leaving now after his performances in the past two months but if he leaves, he can be a great signing for us.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Song has been a waste of a signing for Barca. He's barely played, wouldn't be surprised to see him back at Arsenal. Cesc is going to be the new Xavi so no chance of him leaving.


Arsene said no to Song. Maybe Spurs? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Tottenham OUT:*
- Scott Parker
- Emmanuel Adebayor (LOAN)
- William Gallas (RETIRE)
- Benoit Assou-Ekotto
- Brad Friedel (RETIRE)
- Bongani Khumalo
- Jermaine Jenas
- David Bentley
- Gomes

I can personally see similar to that. Friedel will stay on as a coach and I think if Gallas doesn't retire we will release him anyway. Kaboul/Dawson/Caulker/Vertonghen is good enough. I think Parker will be moving on as we look to change our style to three midfielders. I don't think AVB favours Ekotto and think he will be replaced, Danny Rose will be in our squad by then. I reckon Ade will be off on loan as I can't see us keeping him in our team, hopefully one of the rich arab, Ukraine or Russian clubs snap him up though, they can afford him. Then it's just about getting rid of the deadwood like Bentley, Gomes, Jenas and Khumalo who will never ever play a Spurs game again. 

Depending on who we get in, we may even see some Premier League loans to the likes of Tom Carroll and Jake Livermore perhaps. I think a loan for Tom Carroll would be outstanding, we've seen what loans have done to Caulker and Townsend, gives them confidence and playing time at the top level that we weren't ready to give them, Caulker come back a better player with 30+ Premier League games under his belt and Townsend looks to be flourishing with game time at QPR.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsene said no to Song. Maybe Spurs?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:hmm: Intriguing.



Cookie Monster said:


> *Tottenham OUT:*
> - Scott Parker
> - Emmanuel Adebayor (LOAN)
> - William Gallas (RETIRE)
> - Benoit Assou-Ekotto
> - Brad Friedel (RETIRE)
> - Bongani Khumalo
> - Jermaine Jenas
> - David Bentley
> - Gomes


I'd agree with most of that, though Friedel signed a new 1 year deal during the season so he's likely to stick around as our #2 keeper. It would be more helpful if we could offload Adebayor permanently, like you said to a rich Russian club would be the best bet. Hopefully get back our 6 million and put it towards a new forward. Also, Jenas is on loan at QPR for about a year and a half I believe, so he won't be around next season. Yet somehow we still can't get rid of him permanently. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I agree that it would definitely be a risk if we purchased Benteke, but I feel he's shown enough this season at least to warrant interest. Like you said though, he could flop big time and we would waste our money. Osvaldo is an interesting one but I feel we can do a little better, though I guess it all depends on Champions League qualification. There's not too many strikers of high quality that we can attract and afford, so it'll most likely be a summer of exciting players being linked with us, only to end up with someone average.


I agree with it being a risk. We don't seem to take risks any more (although you could say that every signing is a risk). I just remember us signing the likes of Berbatov and Modric out of nowhere, I'd love that to happen again. If we can get Benteke for a reasonable price I wouldn't mind him here at all. 

I agree with the Champions League qualification, which is a bit of a nuisance as we would have to go through qualifiers. Some players may well hold out until AFTER we have qualified.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> :hmm: Intriguing.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nham-line-bid-Barcelona-player-Alex-Song.html

It's the Daily Fail however so take with a pinch of salt.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SEABs, in honour of the return of transfer season, can i get a name change to JOAL.com?

score to live


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> :I'd agree with most of that, though Friedel signed a new 1 year deal during the season so he's likely to stick around as our #2 keeper. It would be more helpful if we could offload Adebayor permanently, like you said to a rich Russian club would be the best bet. Hopefully get back our 6 million and put it towards a new forward. Also, Jenas is on loan at QPR for about a year and a half I believe, so he won't be around next season. Yet somehow we still can't get rid of him permanently. :lol


Oh yes, I completely forgot about Friedel signing a new deal, well that's good news then. I wonder if we'll wait to get rid of Adebayor to sign a new striker. I hope not. I hope AVB has made it clear that Adebayor has to find a new club in the summer.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would hope that Adebayor already know he's off in the summer. It would be beneficial to get that deal done quickly is possible. In terms of positions we need strengthening, I don't think there's too much but I'd say:

- Striker
- Deep midfielder
- Winger
- Left back?

Striker needs are obvious. I'd like an extra midfielder, especially is Parker is off. Tom Carroll looks really promising but I'd prefer to loan him out and give him experience. I like West Ham's Diame, as he is Sandro-esque yet has some good attacking qualities. Plus I believe he may have a 3.5 million buyout clause. A winger would be helpful, especially if Bale is going to play central regularly. Obviously having Townsend back will be great but I'd like to pick another up cheap if we could. Left back I'm not sure, Disco Benny may stay or go, plus then there's a question mark over whether Rose is staying. We have Fryers but he's too young to be in the first team. Shep has been hyping Rose up all season though so perhaps he could be out new #1 left back.


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

For Utd we need a CM, even if Rooney starts to shift into the role Scholes is retiring and we need somebody to replace him. My personal choice is Strootman. We were linked to him quite a while ago and never understood why we didn't make an effort. Also we should be getting Baines. Great LB, created so many chances this season and finally a replacement for Evra. There was talk the other day in The Mirror about being linked to Reus as well but I'm a bit indifferent to that.

We should get rid of Nani. The guy is talented but his inconsistency is just not worth it. If we can get £15 million for him I'll be happy. Not sure who we could replace him with as Zaha is nowhere near ready. I'd love James Rodriguez, Quick, tricky but last I heard Porto wanted £35 million for him.

I wouldn't mind Lewandowski either. The issue is we already have 4 forwards and even now Hernandez is complaining about playing time. I'm sure adding Lewandowski won't help much. I also wouldn't mind another CB, Obvious one is Hummels but I'd like Shawcross or Garay. Guy is a beast.

Also Anderson must go.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I would hope that Adebayor already know he's off in the summer. It would be beneficial to get that deal done quickly is possible. In terms of positions we need strengthening, I don't think there's too much but I'd say:
> 
> - Striker
> - Deep midfielder
> - Winger
> - Left back?
> 
> Striker needs are obvious. I'd like an extra midfielder, especially is Parker is off. Tom Carroll looks really promising but I'd prefer to loan him out and give him experience. I like West Ham's Diame, as he is Sandro-esque yet has some good attacking qualities. Plus I believe he may have a 3.5 million buyout clause. A winger would be helpful, especially if Bale is going to play central regularly. Obviously having Townsend back will be great but I'd like to pick another up cheap if we could. Left back I'm not sure, Disco Benny may stay or go, plus then there's a question mark over whether Rose is staying. We have Fryers but he's too young to be in the first team. Shep has been hyping Rose up all season though so perhaps he could be out new #1 left back.


Certainly need a striker. I have no doubt we will sign one, it's a big priority and AVB knows it. So I'm happy with that, I just hope we can get them in early instead of waiting until the last day of the transfer window to to all of our business again.

Certainly need a creative midfielder, the player that can unlock defences, basically our Modric replacement. I wonder if we'll finally get Moutinho in the summer. A midfield three of Moutinho, Dembele and Sandro looks tasty on paper, but the only thing that would worry me is the lack of goals.

Wing cover is needed, or even wide-forward cover because Townsend isn't going to be enough. As much as I like Sigurdsson and Dempsey they aren't enough either. If we go to a 3 man-midfield Sigurdsson should be back up to one of the three there not shafted out to the wing. 

I think Assou-Ekotto knows his days are numbered, you can tell in his performances, despite being great against City. Considering we've been linked with Perriera and AVB went to see him a few weeks ago, I think we are certainly looking at a new left back.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> SEABs, in honour of the return of transfer season, can i get a name change to JOAL.com?
> 
> score to live


*"Sorry, user must wait 3 months before processing another username change"

8*D*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cookie Monster said:


> Certainly need a striker. I have no doubt we will sign one, it's a big priority and AVB knows it. So I'm happy with that, I just hope we can get them in early instead of waiting until the last day of the transfer window to to all of our business again.
> 
> Certainly need a creative midfielder, the player that can unlock defences, basically our Modric replacement. I wonder if we'll finally get Moutinho in the summer. A midfield three of Moutinho, Dembele and Sandro looks tasty on paper, but the only thing that would worry me is the lack of goals.
> 
> Wing cover is needed, or even wide-forward cover because Townsend isn't going to be enough. As much as I like Sigurdsson and Dempsey they aren't enough either. If we go to a 3 man-midfield Sigurdsson should be back up to one of the three there not shafted out to the wing.
> 
> I think Assou-Ekotto knows his days are numbered, you can tell in his performances, despite being great against City. Considering we've been linked with Perriera and AVB went to see him a few weeks ago, I think we are certainly looking at a new left back.


In terms of creative midfielder, we have got Holtby now so I think he fills that role well, without having to splash big cash on someone like Moutinho. Sandro/Dembele/Holtby I think would be a great midfield that covers all bases. We haven't seen that yet due to Bale being more central, but I think AVB wants to shift to a 4-3-3 rather than a 4-2-3-1, since that's what he's had success with in the past. Bale wouldn't be able to play at the top of the midfield triangle, so it would be more likely he'd be back to the wing (maybe the right wing though) in more of a Ronaldo-like 'free role'.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> TRANSFER THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAAACK YEAH
> 
> IN:
> Carroll(return from loan)
> Spearing(return from loan)
> Ashley Williams 10m
> Scott Sincliar(loan, paying 90% of his wages)
> 
> OUT:
> Suarez 40m
> Carra(retired)
> 
> Aim low, anything better than the above will then be a bonus :brodgers


You missed the point where we spend that £40m on someone gash :downing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> In terms of creative midfielder, we have got Holtby now so I think he fills that role well, without having to splash big cash on someone like Moutinho. Sandro/Dembele/Holtby I think would be a great midfield that covers all bases. We haven't seen that yet due to Bale being more central, but I think AVB wants to shift to a 4-3-3 rather than a 4-2-3-1, since that's what he's had success with in the past. Bale wouldn't be able to play at the top of the midfield triangle, so it would be more likely he'd be back to the wing (maybe the right wing though) in more of a Ronaldo-like 'free role'.


I got a feeling that AVB doesn't see Holtby as a starter, more of someone who can do a job in a variety of positions and be very efficient in that sense. From wide? Check. Creative midfielder? Check. More deeper role? Check. I still think he'll go for someone creative.

I agree with Bale out wide. He may even try turn him into the Hulk type player he had at Porto and play him on the right so he can cut in and do all sorts of damage. Interesting to see who he goes for though. Summer shall be interesting.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea needs a central midfielder and a defensive mid more than a striker. Fellaini or Cabaye would be my two top targets.

We should get rid of Benayoun, Marin and *MALOUDA*. Hopefully Torres leaves if we get a new striker.

Lampard will probably go too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



God™ said:


> Chelsea needs a central midfielder and a defensive mid more than a striker. Fellaini or Cabaye would be my two top targets.
> 
> We should get rid of Benayoun, Marin and *MALOUDA*. Hopefully Torres leaves if we get a new striker.
> 
> Lampard will probably go too.


Wouldn't be surprised if Fellaini goes to chelsea and we sign Cabaye if :fergie is going to sign a CM that is.

Both Cabaye and Strootman would be nice with ando going out, scohles retiring and fletcher returning very very doubtful.


----------



## nazzac

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Out:*
Gotze
Lewandowski

That much is obvious

*In:*
Isco
New Striker (Yilmaz maybe. Dzeko. Gomez?)
Son- If BVB can afford after the other 2
Maybe a few cheap young players too


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fantasy land i'd like two from Cabaye/Gundogan/Bender/Strootman/Matic this would give us defensive stability (bender, Strootman or Matic) along with passing quality (Cabaye or Gundogan) that we lack if carrick would get injured or not play.

A winger/Attacking midfielder again fantasy land Bale or Ronaldo would be fap worthy but i would not be unhappy with Gaitan, James Rodriguez, Isco or Eriksen.

Ans if rooney or hernandez are to leave then obviously Lewandowski or Faclao. Also maybe a fullback but i'm not fussed.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I want Arsenal to sign Jesus Navas.

Is he for sale? He's awesome, would love him in my squad at fifa.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Navas could not hack it in England. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You think? He'd go around ferdinand like he was a cone with DAT PACE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'd get home sick.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*We managed to get this gem for next season over quite a few top teams:






Looks class on videos, eagerly awaiting for his debut. He's only 21yo.*


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Danny Rose plz. idc how we do it, just sign the brilliant little kid. He wants to join, we want to sign him. I'm just scared of how much Levy is going to ask for.


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*YES! I already can't wait to be totally underwhelmed by the signings that Arsenal make this coming window. I'm actually more excited to see who my hockey club brings in over the summer!*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Swap deal for Fellaini and Rooney. :fergie

Lescott to return and Fer to finally sign. I'll take Donovan and Sinclair on loan.

Heitinga and Fellaini will be sold, Neville will be off the wage bill.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/everton-fc/everton-fc-news/2013/04/25/everton-fc-in-pole-position-to-land-dutch-international-stefan-de-vrij-in-summer-100252-33232806/

Link above is about a young Dutch CB we're looking at.

Word has it we've also enquired for Michu too.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fellaini would be good for chelsea but hes too attacking oriented

Ideally, we need someone tall, powerful, good tackler, good header, great passer and great composure and able to dictate play

So basically we need bastien, but it needs to be someone other than bastien


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The problem with Chelsea is that our team is too decent. The only way to improve significantly in individual positions would be to spend ridiculous amounts of money (Falcao, Schweinsteiger, Hummels etc).

Our 2 most important signings will be Lukaku returning from loan and whoever the new manager is. Other than that a sitting midfielder would be most likely, there are just so few around.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fat Frank to MLS, Los Angeles. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Swap deal for Fellaini and Rooney. :fergie


I'd seriously do that in a heartbeat.

Out:

Scholes (Retires)
Powell (loan)
Nani 
Hernandez penaldo)
In:

Zaha
Strootman
Lewandowski

That's right Bayern. You're getting fucked Fergie style.

Can't see why Chicharito wouldn't want to leave if there's significant interest. Anderson will never leave. GOAT squad player.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would love United to sign a CM, but we know that's not a guarantee, would also like them to sign a left footed winger.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



I Curry I said:


> The problem with Chelsea is that our team is too decent. The only way to improve significantly in individual positions would be to spend ridiculous amounts of money (Falcao, Schweinsteiger, Hummels etc).
> 
> Our 2 most important signings will be Lukaku returning from loan and whoever the new manager is. Other than that a sitting midfielder would be most likely, there are just so few around.


shockingly, something Torres the other day made a ton of sense

He said we play like 11 individuals

And hes right. In paper our team is awesome. But on the pitch together, theyre running around like a bunch of headless chickens relying on one second of individual brilliance from hazard, luiz, mata etc

Thats why we need a world class CM. the pieces are there, we just need someone to make them work


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> Thats why we need a world class CM. the pieces are there, we just need someone to make them work


*Schweinsteiger, Moutinho, Hamsik? Any of those three would be a fantastic addition.*


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

On my shopping list for Liverpool

Need: at least 1 top CB maybe 2, new GK.

Want: New winger. Downing has improved but we should do better. 



Skybs said:


> *Schweinsteiger, Moutinho, Hamsik? Any of those three would be a fantastic addition.*


They'd cost a fuckload. Can't see Bayern selling, Moutinho is going to be expensive and i don't think Napoli will sell off Hamsik especially seeing as Cavani is apparently going now as well.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Loud Alarm said:


> well here we go
> 
> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 31m
> bottom line: Lewandowski has agreed deal with Bayern, Bayern bidding €25m for summer move, Dortmund holding firm for the moment
> 
> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 30m
> Dortmund made Lewandowski another offer after Götze news broke, but he said no.
> 
> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 29m
> Lewandowski has no release clause, out of contract in 2014
> 
> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 7m
> My understanding: there's has been no contact whatsoever from Man Utd since BVB said no to a package deal with Shinji in May 2012
> 
> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 6m
> Man City offered Dzeko swap when both clubs met in the autumn - Dortmund said no
> 
> and
> 
> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 18m
> Official: Inter confirming 5 signings through his general director: Icardi, Ruben Botta, Campagnaro, Andreolli, Laxalt
> 
> GOAT THREAD
> 
> IT BEGINS


:klopp


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> They'd cost a fuckload. Can't see Bayern selling, Moutinho is going to be expensive and i don't think Napoli will sell off Hamsik especially seeing as Cavani is apparently going now as well.


*Yeah I can't see Bayern throw away a Schweinsteiger/Gotze duo in the midfield. Although with Moutinho, his recision clause is at 40m right now, but they could definitely negotiate around 30m.

Christian Eriksen (Ajax) wouldn't be a bad choice either, but I guess an already established top class midfielder would be a better choice rather than an up-and-coming.*


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Doesn't Eriksen play higher up the pitch? I'm thinking someone like Vidal would be perfect for Chelsea. Although he would be fairly expensive as well.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eriksen isn't a traditional CM, he plays in the AM role behind the striker(s).

Vidal would be perfect for pretty much any side tbh, along with Lars Bender and Moutinho aswell.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Vidal is a monster. He walks into any club in the Prem. Starts straight away for the Manchesters, Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs, etc.

I'd hate to see him on an opponent, but I'm all for bringing world class players to the Prem.


----------



## Samoon

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't see Vidal leaving Juventus any time soon.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Id give my right foot for vidal

hes like ramires, but actually has technique

Ramires is awesome, absurd workrate and heart, but some of the stuff he does is shockingly bad. especially his shooting


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

out: a lot
in: not as many as going out

PERFECT


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dat squad depth

already planning on another early CL knockout snrub? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont know, we can't knock you out.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Bayern Munich deny claims of reaching an agreement with Lewandowski.


.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And with that, every Man U fan just came.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Doesn't mean he isn't joining them. We're good if we don't get him but there's been interest before and any player of that quality would be an immense signing. Given his age too and RVP's age. If not then I guess we'll just have to put up with :rvp and :javy. Sucks to be us :fergie I'd let Bayern have him if it meant getting Ribery. Or even Robben from them. *


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to a report Robbens been transfer listed.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

would go guns blazing for him and gomez really.

we're missing pace and we're missing a finisher. bang and bang.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lewandowski plz


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Don't like Robben because of some of the shit he does but I'll scrap that from memory if we sign him. We seem to still value wingers so it's feasible we could get him. He'll almost certainly leave. City would have to play with more width if they got him. He'd be great for Barca if they wanted some natural width too.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

reports are that carlo is off to madrid. psg want jose.

this is on imo. jose surely can't turn down the chance to win the league in another league. portugal, england, spain, italy, france. looks might nice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City or chelsea to swoop in and steal Lewa from Bayern and United :fergie2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

some paper called the CHESHIRE TODAY saying we've agreed terms with cavani. we're offering 30 mil and napoli holding out for 40.

if true, i guess we might meet in the middle somewhere, idk.

all i know is that this window is going to be massive.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just pay the 10m extra city you tight gits :fergie


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> some paper called the CHESHIRE TODAY saying we've agreed terms with cavani. we're offering 30 mil and napoli holding out for 40.
> 
> if true, i guess we might meet in the middle somewhere, idk.
> 
> *all i know is that this window is going to be massive*.


True dat. Cavani, Gotze, Falcao, Fellaini, Jovetic, Robben, Gomez, Torres, Suarez, Rodriguez etc etc, the list goes on it's going to be crazy how much teams are different next year.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Just pay the 10m extra city you tight gits :fergie


at least we're not loose :rooney


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The female fanbase for any team will increase 200% for whoever signs Gomez. 










brb the perfect male. 

When will it be my turn for Mario Gomez aesthetics


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bayern made juve an offer of 45 mil for Vidal but they said no. And I've read juve are going to offer 18 mil for robben.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 29s
Leandro Damiao in advanced talks with Napoli, which at the moment is definitely ahead of Tottenham to sign him


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Please, no more Damiao to Spurs talk. Every window that's all I seem to hear. Will be happy if he goes to Napoli. If we thought he was _that_ good, we would have signed him years ago.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Sir Alex Ferguson says #mufc could possibly sign 2 players this summer & said the club "would push the boat out" to get the right player in.


hopefully that includes a central midfielder :side:


----------



## Raging Eboue

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal being linked with Jovetić, Anang & Adler. Why no CB


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can have Gallas back 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> hopefully that includes a central midfielder :side:


We'll sign more than two imo if not and we only get two then cheers for ruining transfer season fergie enaldo.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar has apparently rejected an contract extension with Santos. So he will definitely be coming in this summer. 

SOON


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Neymar has apparently rejected an contract extension with Santos. So he will definitely be coming in this summer.
> 
> SOON



Nevermind Neymar get some fucking defenders.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nevermind Neymar get some fucking defenders.


We're in contact with PSG over Thiago Silva, apparently he wants out due to the new tax rules in France (Same reason why Zlatan wants out too) 
Hummels is also a target. 

Aside from that we're being linked with Inigo Martinez and Marquinhos. Either one of them would be a decent lower price signing. 

The Barca VP said we will be making about 5 signing this year. Two of those will definitely be defenders.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Silva or Hummels would be brilliant signings for anyone a bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id give ANYTHING for a goddamn CM

why the hell does chelsea management hate central midfielders not named modric so damn much?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> *id give ANYTHING for a goddamn CM*
> 
> why the hell does chelsea management hate central midfielders not named modric so damn much?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

maybe we wont need a CM

we have this 18 year old lad










:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> maybe we wont need a CM
> 
> we have this 18 year old lad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie


Inb4 loaned out again with De Bruyne and Lukaku :terry


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Barca need a CB, then they should buy Skrtel, he'd be perfect for them.

*PROS:*
He hasn't played a lot in the last few months so he is well rested.
He's bald, which means he won't attract and spread headlice.
He's a CB.

*CONS:*
Can't think of any :side:

:brodgers


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tottenham's transfers do hinge on champions league qualification, so lets say we get in, 

Ins - 
Leandro Damiao (I just have a feeling this deal has already been done and was done too late for Jan window)
Joao Moutinho
Christian Eriksen (this guy is apparently keen on a move to Spurs)
Filipe Luis (to replace BAE)
Pablo Daniel Osvaldo

Out -
Benoit Assou Ekotto 
Scott Parker
David Bentley 
William Gallas
Heurelho Gomes
Emmanuel Adebayor


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I still dont understand AVB's obsession with moutinho

There are other midfielders out there dude


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



tommo010 said:


> Tottenham's transfers do hinge on champions league qualification, so lets say we get in,
> 
> Ins -
> Leandro Damiao (I just have a feeling this deal has already been done and was done too late for Jan window)
> Joao Moutinho
> Christian Eriksen (this guy is apparently keen on a move to Spurs)
> Filipe Luis (to replace BAE)
> Pablo Daniel Osvaldo
> 
> Out -
> Benoit Assou Ekotto
> Scott Parker
> David Bentley
> William Gallas
> Heurelho Gomes
> Emmanuel Adebayor


Interesting choices, but I doubt we'd pick up all those players even if we did qualify. There'd be no need for both Moutinho and Eriksen since we now have Holtby, though I don't see any chance of Eriksen coming to Spurs. He'll be off to a bigger club soon enough I think. Filipe Luis is a good call, and me and Cookie Monster already discussed the possibility of Osvaldo coming. The Damiao rumours will start up again but as I said a page back, if we thought he was that good we would have signed him already (as in, a year ago or more).


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> I still dont understand AVB's obsession with moutinho
> 
> There are other midfielders out there dude


Worked with him at Porto and desperate to do it again I guess. 

as long as we sign a new Winger, CB & Maybe GK i'm happy.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So who do Dortmund fans want to purchase with the Gotze money?










I'd accept £30m :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> So who do Dortmund fans want to purchase with the Gotze money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd accept 30m :fergie


Trade for Lewandowski and Gundogan :fergie


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:fergie2 fuck off


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some good names listed though. Isco, draxler, benteke, de bruyne and schurrle would all be class signings.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wow, kevin is popular

YOU CAN NEVER HAVE HIM





except on loan


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We're in contact with PSG over Thiago Silva, apparently he wants out due to the new tax rules in France (Same reason why Zlatan wants out too)
> Hummels is also a target.
> 
> Aside from that we're being linked with Inigo Martinez and Marquinhos. Either one of them would be a decent lower price signing.
> 
> The Barca VP said we will be making about 5 signing this year. Two of those will definitely be defenders.


marqyinhos would be 20 mil at least. up there with the varane's and nastasic's in terms of hype and ability. roma desperate to hold onto him too


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we must get him


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marco Rojas is signing for VfB Stuttgart for all you A-League viewers, probably loaned back to Melbourne Victory for next season though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rumours abound that leonardo is leaving psg, followed by ibra and thiago silva.

no idea how accurate that is, but something to watch out for.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> So who do Dortmund fans want to purchase with the Gotze money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd accept £30m :fergie


I'd accept Reus. :fergie


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sunday times are saying we want both Lewandowski and Gundogan :ksi1


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cue Madrid coming in with a £100m bid for both :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i reckon a lot of teams want them


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Coloccini to San Lorenzo.
Cabaye to Man United.
Anita to Swansea. (Perfect team for him, would be great there).
Krul to some German side.
Yanga Mbiwa to Arsenal.
Debuchy back to France.
Sissoko see above.
Gouffran same.
Santon to Roma.
HBA to PSG.
Cisse to Germany.
Gutierrez to disappear into a black hole.
Pardew to stay put.

Heard it here first :Cisse


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Magsimus said:


> Coloccini to San Lorenzo.
> *Cabaye to Man United.*
> Anita to Swansea. (Perfect team for him, would be great there).
> Krul to some German side.
> Yanga Mbiwa to Arsenal.
> Debuchy back to France.
> Sissoko see above.
> Gouffran same.
> Santon to Roma.
> HBA to PSG.
> Cisse to Germany.
> Gutierrez to disappear into a black hole.
> Pardew to stay put.
> 
> Heard it here first :Cisse


I called Dibs yesterday Bruh. Ask Anark :hendo


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca line-up next season 

*--Ter Stegen--
Montoya--Hummels--Martinez--Alba
--Busi--
--Iniesta--Messi--
Neymar--Lewandowski--Deulofeu​*
Messi will be in a free role mostly playing behind a striker.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

worrying rumours about a Dzeko-Reus swap, apparently its Bild's big story to be release in about 20 mins :argh:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reus is worth twice as much as dzeko AND he chose Dortmund

I doubt this story. a lot


----------



## CGS

Unless City are throwing money at that too I doubt there is any weight to that story at all


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Dortmund are supposed to be paying for Dzeko and throwing Reus in as a makeweight?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Been linked with Kondogbia, Capoue and Gonalons, I think Arsene wants a French CDM :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dzeko + 20 mil wouldn't be the worse for either parties

reus' release clause on 24 mil activates next summer. sell him now and they'll definitely get more than that. dzeko with the right service is absolutely lethal. i have no doubts he'll excel again when he gets back to germany.

if reus wants to come is another question, but it's hardly the worst proposal around.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Can't see Reus leaving this summer after Gotze. Lewandowski however.... :ksi1*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if he doesnt leave this summer he will next summer

they might as well try and get more than his release clause for him. at 24 mil madrid, barca, bayern would all be offering him contracts. if he's around the 35 mil mark, maybe not so much.

dortmund want dzeko. they also don't want to lose their best players, but the prospect of reus leaving for peanuts (comparatively) is a very real one.


----------



## Medo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

_*In :

Bale
Lewandowski
Fellaini
Vidal



Out :

Benzema
Kaka
Pepe*_


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Medo said:


> _*In :
> 
> Bale
> Lewandowski
> Fellaini
> Vidal
> 
> 
> 
> Out :
> 
> Benzema
> Kaka
> Pepe*_


:kobe good luck with that. Bale will be expensive, Vidal will be hugely expensive, Fellaini will be a fair amount and Lewandowski will be a reasonable amount as well. Where do you think that money will come from?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Medo said:


> _*In :
> 
> Bale
> Lewandowski
> Fellaini
> Vidal
> 
> 
> 
> Out :
> 
> Benzema
> Kaka
> Pepe*_


Bale and Ronaldo swap deal? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not the spanish banks like usual, that's for sure


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dortmund need to stop putting in these tinpot release clauses.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kobe good luck with that. Bale will be expensive, Vidal will be hugely expensive, Fellaini will be a fair amount and Lewandowski will be a reasonable amount as well.* Where do you think that money will come from?*


*

Ronaldo and Modric to United :fergie*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> dzeko + 20 mil wouldn't be the worse for either parties
> 
> reus' release clause on 24 mil activates next summer. sell him now and they'll definitely get more than that. dzeko with the right service is absolutely lethal. i have no doubts he'll excel again when he gets back to germany.
> 
> if reus wants to come is another question, but it's hardly the worst proposal around.


dzeko with 20 mill is fair

the straight swap is not


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joke tbh if they sell all three this summer, i thought german clubs are for the fans :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gimme Eriksen and Alderweireld please


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










apparently we're close to signing this bloke for free, 27 year old argie cb diego novaretti. 6'5 and apparently quick. never seen him in real life, only know him off fm :side:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rmc in francce saying that penaldo's agent is meeting with psg's chairman in the coming days.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo at PSG :suarez2


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont they have to pay him a few billion to offset the taxes taken by the frogs?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if Ronaldo ends up at PSG :kobe7


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's a Bayern/Ronaldo rumor going around as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> There's a Bayern/Ronaldo rumor going around as well.


That would just be unfair.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo off to PSG and Wenger as the manager? Oh Lord...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hate oil money.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> There's a Bayern/Ronaldo rumor going around as well.


LOL Pep would never sign that phaggy boy.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*If Ronaldo leaves Madrid, it should be nowhere but Man United, IMO.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

couldnt afford the fee or his wages

he's worth at least what madrid paid for him.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> couldnt afford the fee or his wages
> 
> he's worth at least what madrid paid for him.


with sponsors help it could be done


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a style of signing similar to what so many united fans cried about with chelsea and ourselves getting taken over

but suddenly it's alright if nike are footing the bill.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> a style of signing similar to what so many united fans cried about with chelsea and ourselves getting taken over
> 
> but suddenly it's alright if nike are footing the bill.


It's tough times, gotta compete :fergie


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Haven't been in here for a while, what's going on in this thr-












AlexHumph said:


> There's a Bayern/Ronaldo rumor going around as well.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

edit wrong thread


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> with sponsors help it could be done


Yeah, they said that about Wesley Sneijder too...


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Yeah, they said that about Wesley Sneijder too...


bit of a difference there though, in ability and marketing value


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

One thing will remain consistent... It won't happen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Think we're 3 top top draw players away from having a real run at the CL again but one of those has to be a CM.

Sadly price wise it'll cost alot and it's unlikely we'll sign more than one marquee player.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I heard a few weeks ago that Ramos might be leaving next season, potentially to the PL because there were reports about him taking English lessons. Any news on that? Ramos signing with Jose can be huge for us.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Swap deal for Vermaelen :brodgers


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rock316AE said:


> I heard a few weeks ago that Ramos might be leaving next season, potentially to the PL because there were reports about him taking English lessons. Any news on that? Ramos signing with Jose can be huge for us.


Are you a Chelsea or United fan?

Don't most of Real's players dislike the special one? Would have thought he'd struggle to take many of them, especially the spanish ones with him, wherever he goes?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ramos and Jose don't like each other, so it's very unlikely he'll be coming to Chelsea.

If Jose does come back then we'll finally have a defence and a central midfield.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would be shocked if Ramos left Real. Such a staple of that side...


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What if Jose gets into the shower with Torres and tells him he's the best in the world? (Lampard style?)

We might see the return of prime Torres Hutz


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ramos is exactly what we need, real leader and some needed aggression.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> What if Jose gets into the shower with Torres and tells him he's the best in the world? (Lampard style?)
> 
> We might see the return of prime Torres Hutz


Or Or Or....











Seems more likely


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Italy are saying City have signed Fernandinho from Shaktar for £23m


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Top signing if true.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Sky Italy are saying City have signed Fernandinho from Shaktar for £23m












If true, it's just not fair.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I dun goofed.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

An -inho for 23m? Pfft



> Liverpool look set to sign Reading defender Alex Pearce on a free transfer.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...efender-Alex-Pearce-set-Liverpool-summer.html


:brodgers

Brb, just gonna go check on his passing %

Edit: 69% Brendan, what are you doing? STAHP :suarez2


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Ramos and Jose don't like each other, so it's very unlikely he'll be coming to Chelsea.
> 
> If Jose does come back then we'll finally have a defence and a central midfield.


True, but I always saw the locker room problems in Madrid as Mourinho vs "Casillas' camp" more than Mourinho/any other player. Ramos is the new Madrid captain after all. I think Ramos would be perfect for us, to give our defence the confidence it once had with Terry as the clear leading figure. The Falcao talk aside, I really want to see who Jose can bring to give the midfield more versatility. Right now Hazard, Mata and Oscar are the same type of player, what we're missing in that area IMO is the Makelele/Essien with a strong defensive nature. Mikel is good, but he's not on that level of the other two.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bummer on Fernandinho if true. Was hoping Javi Garcia was still going to be getting games next season.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> An -inho for 23m? Pfft
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers
> 
> Brb, just gonna go check on his passing %
> 
> Edit: 69% Brendan, what are you doing? STAHP :suarez2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Alex pearce? is brendan taking the piss? :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Sky Italy are saying City have signed Fernandinho from Shaktar for £23m









WWE_TNA said:


> Alex pearce? is brendan taking the piss? :lol


Smokescreen for Ramos


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> An -inho for 23m? Pfft
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers
> 
> Brb, just gonna go check on his passing %
> 
> Edit: 69% Brendan, what are you doing? STAHP :suarez2


So to fix our defensive problems...Were gonna sign a defender from the team at the bottom of the league?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck it at least he's free :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd even welcome a free midfielder :fergie.

Well maybe not but you get the point.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Alex Pearce is obviously only signing so we can trade him for Sergio Ramos. Great deal from :brodgers


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Must be great for Liverpool fans, going from signing Coutinho & Sturridge, to then signing Alex Pearce. Had to double check to make sure they didn't mean Everton, and even for Everton, that would be a mighty, mighty poor signing to make. Even if it's just for the English quota, I am sure promoting a 16 year old would of been much, much more effective.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That Rodgers smiley looks weird.

Not nearly as good as :wenger


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So to fix our defensive problems...Were gonna sign a defender from the team at the bottom of the league?


Rodgers has a chubby for him, made him VC at Reading when he was there.



Desecrated said:


> Must be great for Liverpool fans, going from signing Coutinho & Sturridge, to then signing Alex Pearce. Had to double check to make sure they didn't mean Everton, and even for Everton, that would be a mighty, mighty poor signing to make. Even if it's just for the English quota, I am sure promoting a 16 year old would of been much, much more effective.


Fairly certain we don't even have a problem on the quota front unless we're finally going to get rid of Carroll and Spearing instead of loaning them out. 



Makes no sense as a signing. Next season we'd have Agger, Skrtel as our 2 main CB's, then i'd love Kelly to play CB, Coates needs to play more, we also have Danny Wilson and Wisdom (although he's more of a RB) so we have plenty of fringe players that can play CB, we just need to sign 1 prem quality player. Doesn't even have to be top class, someone like Ashley Williams would be fine.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is it just me or has no one else noticed the thread title says OFFICAL instead of OFFICIAL?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky had already reported that kiz can't spell.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

joal.com confirms that report

joal.com: score to live


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well




fuck


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Does anyone really believe that Arsene is leaving for PSG?

I did laugh at Telegraph saying we'd replace him with the likes of Low, Klopp, Moyes, or Bergkamp.

Yeah, right. We all know that cheap Stan will hire the likes of Paul Jewell...or Rafa.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont worry, we're replacing bobby with brendan rodgers (snort) next season.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Does anyone really believe that Arsene is leaving for PSG?
> 
> I did laugh at Telegraph saying we'd replace him with the likes of Low, Klopp, Moyes, or Bergkamp.
> 
> Yeah, right. We all know that cheap Stan will hire the likes of Paul Jewell...or Rafa.


Wenger won't leave this summer. His contract expires next summer and if the Board continue with their tight spending and lack of ambition, I can't see him staying. But Wenger is too loyal. I think this could be a ploy to get a solid budget for the summer.

I don't trust this Board to replace Wenger with anybody half decent. David Moyes is the same as Wenger--he hasn't won anything and has to restrict himself to a certain budget. Why would Klopp come to Arsenal if we're never showing any ambition? As for Low, he's pleased with Germany, so I can't see him leaving now.

All I'm hoping for is a summer worth of spending, so that we can compete. The likes of Chelsea and City will massively strengthen this season, while United always remain up there. It's difficult but if we get the right player, it's possible. Not hoping though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I see Tottenham have been linked with Hatem Ben Arfa and are apparently in talks. On his day when he is fit he's a nightmare to defences. But it's rare, right?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'll offer something different to Lennon.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I specifically avoid 'gossip' from the papers/internet so this thread will be the only place I'll be getting my info. :lol Ben Arfa, eh? I think he's a very good player, but he's ALWAYS injured. I wouldn't be apposed to us picking him up, though. Depends on the price I guess.

The one player I still want is BENTEKE. After his performance on Monday, have you jumped on the Benteke to Spurs bandwagon a little more Cookie?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> He'll offer something different to Lennon.


Yeah, it'd certainly be a good option to have. I have no doubt Ben Arfa could play across the top allowing versatility. I imagine we could start a game with Lennon, Ben Arfa, Bale all behind a new striker with Dembele and Sandro just behind them and it may just work.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I specifically avoid 'gossip' from the papers/internet so this thread will be the only place I'll be getting my info. :lol Ben Arfa, eh? I think he's a very good player, but he's ALWAYS injured. I wouldn't be apposed to us picking him up, though. Depends on the price I guess.
> 
> The one player I still want is BENTEKE. After his performance on Monday, have you jumped on the Benteke to Spurs bandwagon a little more Cookie?


I certainly liked what I saw of him. But I also liked what I saw of Jelavic and Cisse last season.

I wouldn't be against taking a gamble on him but he'd be well over £15,000,000 I imagine and that's a lot of money for someone with one good season in English football, especially when we still need to strengthen other positions as well as add another striker to our ranks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If i was a spurs fan i'd prefer to watch ben arfa on his day than dempsey or gylfi play out wide but ben arfa on his day doesn't happen often and like alien said is injured alot.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cookie Monster said:


> I certainly liked what I saw of him. But I also liked what I saw of Jelavic and Cisse last season.
> 
> I wouldn't be against taking a gamble on him but he'd be well over £15,000,000 I imagine and that's a lot of money for someone with one good season in English football, especially when we still need to strengthen other positions as well as add another striker to our ranks.


The Jelavic and Cisse comparisons are actually spot on, they looked awesome last season and now look. Benteke does seem to have everything we're looking for though:


The ability to play up top on his own
Consistent scorer
Solid link up play
Target man that's good with his feet
Young
Bigger teams probably not interested in him

Like you said though, it's only been one season and he'd probably break our transfer record if we got him. Will be interesting to see if anything comes of it. Villa's Premier League status might have a big say in it.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

These Schneiderlin to Arsenal rumors will not die.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Colombian legend Faustino Asprilla has revealed that he has told compatriot Radamel Falcao to sign for Manchester United.
> 
> The 27-year-old Atletico Madrid striker has been the subject of intense transfer speculation with Chelsea and Manchester City amongst a number of clubs interested.
> 
> But former Newcastle forward Asprilla believes the £46million-rated star should head to Old Trafford this summer if he wants to regularly challenge for trophies.
> 
> Asprilla said: ‘We were talking and he asked me my opinion on who he should join. He knows that every big club in the world wants him. He is not a player motivated by money - what he wants is somewhere that his family will be happy and where he will have success.
> 
> 'With teams like Real Madrid, PSG, Manchester City they have good times then they have bad times - that is why I told him he must choose Manchester United. Every season they are challenging - and if he wants success that is where I have told him to go.
> 
> ‘Also they don't have all the behaviour away from the field - with changing coaches every season. They are steady in all that they do - and a well run club at every level. He is a real family guy - and Radamel will appreciate that and the way that Sir Alex Ferguson protects his players like family.'
> 
> Asprilla also believes Falcao will be the only player ever to play in the Barclays Premier League who can rival the finishing ability of Alan Shearer.
> 
> ‘It is difficult for me to explain how good he is - he is the best finisher in the world. The only striker who has played in The Premiership who is on his finishing level is Alan Shearer. If he signs for Manchester United - he would be their missing piece in The Champions League. Robin Van Persie and Radamel would be unstoppable.’
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...oin-Manchester-United-Faustino-Asprilla.html#


:fergie


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I always liked that lunatic.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Football italia reporting apparently we're selling our starting young right back azpilicueta to fiorentina

for 6 million pounds. Which is less than the 6.5 we paid when we bought him a year ago

Joal.com reports that Football italia is borderline retarded. stay tuned for more updates


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Leandro will be a Spurs player next season according to the Internacional president. Where have I heard that before? Apart from hearing it every single transfer window. It's starting to get boring now.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Azpilicueta will be one of the best full backs in the world in a few years. I'd cry if we sold him.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It wouldnt make a lick of sense

1) hes starting
2) hes happy
3) hes gotten astonishingly better over the last year
4) hes young and only going to improve
5) we're not a selling club and we dont need any damn money

So yeah, makes ZERO sense


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Shakhtar Donetsk boss Mircea Lucescu insists that if Manchester City want star midfielder Fernandinho, then they will have to pay his release clause.
> 
> Fernandinho has long been linked with a move to England and both Tottenham and Chelsea have failed with bids in the last 12 months.
> 
> Now Roberto Mancini's City are heading the chase and are said to be closing on a £30million deal - but Lucescu has rubbished claims a move is imminent.
> 
> "If City want to [sign Fernandinho], the clause is €50 million [£42.3 million]," Lucescu told PRO TV.
> 
> *The Romanian also insisted that Shakhtar are indeed a bigger club than City.*
> 
> He said: "If our players receive offers from teams higher than Shakhtar, we do everything possible to help them.
> 
> *"Currently, I think Manchester City are not at our level."*
> 
> Fernandinho, who joined the club from Atletico Paranaense in 2005, has three years left on his current deal.


:torres


----------



## Medo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kobe good luck with that. Bale will be expensive, Vidal will be hugely expensive, Fellaini will be a fair amount and Lewandowski will be a reasonable amount as well. Where do you think that money will come from?


_*I've saved some money 

Seriously i don't know how but those are my wish picks to be in Madrid next year *_


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Independent linking Xabi Alonso with a move to the Prem.












To Chelsea :terry


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Please no :jose


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> :torres


if fernandinho wants to continue winning the ukranian league and getting nowhere with his national career then he's welcome to stay at shakhtar.

we're a bigger club in contention with winning a bigger league and the potential to be so much better than we are right now.

plus im pretty sure those quotes are months old.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Out:

Sanchez
Villa (salvage his career, wish he would stay though)
Valdes
Dos Santos
Affelay
Bojan
Fontas

In:

NeyGOAT
Mats GOATells
Marc Andre Ter-GOATegen
Robert LewanGOATski or Luis GOATez
Inigo GOATinez

Treble next season like it's cake sauce.

Hope we draw Bayern in the CL so we can beat them 15-0


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

new adelaide united boss josep gombau says a barca player, past or present (somewhat doubtful on the present) with over 200 appearances wants to play in the a league

the only guy that would remotely come close to playing in the a league would be rafa marquez


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

clearly talking about messi :side:


----------



## CGS

haribo said:


> The Independent linking Xabi Alonso with a move to the Prem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Chelsea :terry


:terry1

Xabi wouldn't do that to us..... Right?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Higuain is leaving Real Madrid. 

We should sign him, his link-up play with Messi is fantastic. 

SOON.JPG


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Probably unrealistic, but I'd love Higgers at Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

robbie kruse has agreed terms with leverkusen

AUSTRALIA~!


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I don't rate Higuain as highly as just about anyone else but he'd be a step in the right direction for Barca if Messi was willing to play out wide. He clearly isn't though because no matter what Villa can't get a game up top centrally. Either Messi's willing to play out wide or they need to target a winger who'll hog the touchline. Otherwise why sign a lesser version of Villa?

Madrid's shakeup is gonna be fun though. Can't wait to see the rumours of Jose signing half the team back with INFINITE MONEY for whichever club he ends up at.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz, how well known or highly rated is Massimo Luongo in Australia? He's a Tottenham player, impressed on loan at Ipswich and has impressed out on loan at Swindon at the end of this season and apparently he has a big future, would like to see him perhaps get another Championship loan or even a Premier League loan next season.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he's not a big name or anything but people who follow football in australia know he's a guy for the future

but this is the nation that doesn't believe in youth and leaves guns like tommy oar on the bench in favour of hacks like david carney.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is there talk of Ibini leaving Mariners kiz? Him & Aaron Mooy are two from Australia I've heard mentioned as good prospects. Better than the A League anyway.

If Ibini, Rogic and Ryan all leave within a year then


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sounds promising. I remember him coming on in the Carling Cup last season against Stoke and he looked pretty confident on the ball. By the looks and sounds of things, I'd rather he was in our squad over Livermore.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

club brugge were interested in ibini from what i read

ryan should and will be off. far too good for the league. same with galekovic, but that ship seems to have sailed.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> Probably unrealistic, but I'd love Higgers at Arsenal.


This, so much. Just the type of striker we need.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cookie Monster said:


> Kiz, how well known or highly rated is Massimo Luongo in Australia? He's a Tottenham player, impressed on loan at Ipswich and has impressed out on loan at Swindon at the end of this season and apparently he has a big future, would like to see him perhaps get another Championship loan or even a Premier League loan next season.


He doesn't have a lot of press here at all to be honest. If he continues to get games in the Chapionship though, he'll eventually get noticed. If he gets games in the Premier League, he certainly will. Our football media can be a bit slow on the pulse though when it comes to young players playing abroad.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah, ibini to brugge was rumoured.

essentially unless you're in the premier league, or in the national team our media doesn't give a toss. I think i saw 1 article on Kruse and that was just b/c he was going to sign with Leverkusen


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> alex song to man city is virtualy a done deal.





> alex ferguson is set to offer arsenal 30 million plus for young england star jack wilshere





> Chelsea looking to sign Mario Gomez and Robben for a deal of 87 Million for the 2 together.


Source: The highly respectable and trustworthy football-rumours :hayden3


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-say-they-want-release-clause-for-Fernandinho

Has that been posted?



> The Romanian also insisted that Shakhtar are indeed a bigger club than City.
> 
> He said: "If our players receive offers from teams higher than Shakhtar, we do everything possible to help them.
> 
> "Currently, I think Manchester City are not at our level."


Good stuff from Lucescu.

i see Renegade has posted, good work.

Fernandinho once said: "Financial opportunities of European clubs outweigh the means of Brazilian sides. Of course money is the main thing"

At least he doesn't bullshit about it like most.


----------



## Saint Dick

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ibra going back to Juve has been talked about, paving the way for Cavani or Rooney to PSG. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://espnfc.com/news/story?id=1433239&cc=5739

:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Id fap

A genuine hard tackling awesome passing mid? exactly what the doctor ordered

the fact its alonso is just a bonus


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

First Chelsea get Rafa to manage them and now they might get one of Liverpool fans most-loved players.

Not even Evra could troll them that hard.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Guardiola wants to sell Robben and Gomez. Probably to force his style of play on Bayern. If they're winning the CL this year, I doubt they're going to duplicate that perfect season. Not in terms of their form or titles IMO. 

Alonso can be a great signing. Jose also wants Coentrao which I don't think is needed when Cole can still play at the highest level for a few more years. If this rumor is legit...Bring Robben back. Hazard and Robben on the wings :mark:

Ibra is pretty much the perfect player for the current Juve team, the only position they're missing is the dominant 20+ goals striker which Zlatan is but I doubt he's leaving PSG.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-say-they-want-release-clause-for-Fernandinho
> 
> Has that been posted?
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff from Lucescu.
> 
> *i see Renegade has posted, good work*.
> 
> Fernandinho once said: "Financial opportunities of European clubs outweigh the means of Brazilian sides. Of course money is the main thing"
> 
> At least he doesn't bullshit about it like most.



:jordan2

also, 30m for Wilshere?

:vince4


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> http://espnfc.com/news/story?id=1433239&cc=5739
> 
> :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

chelsea 'interested' in alonso

therefore it must happen. because every time a club is interested in a player they've moved, no?

plus coentrao is absolute garbage. would love to know what jose sees in him. marcelo is so far above this rod stewart wannabe.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> chelsea 'interested' in alonso
> 
> *therefore it must happen. because every time a club is interested in a player they've moved, no?
> *
> plus coentrao is absolute garbage. would love to know what jose sees in him. marcelo is so far above this rod stewart wannabe.


oui

good of you to be supportive for once kiz


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guardiola wants Koscielny at Bayern according to the ever reliable GOAL.com ep


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*From "The Sun":*




> REAL MADRID will demand Javier Hernandez in any cash-plus-player deal for Cristiano Ronaldo.
> Manchester United had hoped to tempt the Spanish giants with an offer of £65million plus Nani.
> But Real want Hernandez and are set to bid £25m even if a deal for Ronaldo falls through.
> Qatari-backed Paris Saint-Germain have already bid £80m for Ronaldo — the fee United sold him for in 2009.
> And Premier League champs United are one of the few clubs that could afford the 28-year-old megastar.
> Yesterday they reported record income of more than £92m for the first three months of 2013.
> And while vice-chairman Ed Woodward insists there will be no overhaul of the squad, United are encouraged by Ronaldo’s preference for a return to Old Trafford if he does leave Real.
> Hernandez could clinch the deal but United boss Alex Ferguson wants to hold on to the Mexican.
> Fergie understands his striker’s frustration after only seven league starts this season.
> But he said: “There is no reason to think this is not the place for him.
> “We hope he feels he has made a contribution.
> “He has scored 16 goals and his enthusiasm to play is always there.”
> Fergie is also linked with swoops for Borussia Dortmund striker Robert Lewandowski and Atletico Madrid’s Radamel Falcao.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Utd ever offering 65m for a player. Absolutely ridiculous story.

He's not coming back.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo isn't running away from Messi anytime soon.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

when are we gonna cut through all this rivalry crap and finally see messi and ronaldo kiss


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

30m + Nani, hernandez, ando, webb and phelan for Ronaldo :fergie


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're being linked with Reina now. 

Just kill me already.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if you had to choose between reina and valdes

i know


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

valdes without hesitation


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Valdes wearing a blindfold.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Barça should try and blast an offer for Handanovic if they're looking for a good keeper.

Might just be the fan in me, but he's amazing.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fucking ******* cutting funds and going for cheap subttutes just so we can sign Neymar. Fucccl

/drunk rant


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I dont see why theyd want neymar

everytime Ive seen him, hes been so.... unremarkable


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dat hype. big fish, small pond etc.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

and because he's a very good young player who with the right coaching can be world class.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

also his haircut is really dumb


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We're being linked with Reina now.
> 
> Just kill me already.


would love Barca forever if they paid us for that fat, lazy cunt :lol He's not even half the player he used to be.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who would you like as his replacement? Assuming Brad Jones isn't seen to be good enough... :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

loool reina.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We're being linked with Reina now.
> 
> Just kill me already.


i saw a poll of Barca fans, around 10,000 votes on who they wanted to replace Valdes, and 72% of them picked de Gea :jones


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Fargerov said:


> Who would you like as his replacement? Assuming Brad Jones isn't seen to be good enough... :brodgers


who do i want? or who is a realistic option? realistically i think someone like Julio Cesar, but i'd love someone like ter Stegen or Courtois, neither of which are a hope in hell of coming to play for Liverpool.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Fargerov said:


> Who would you like as his replacement? Assuming Brad Jones isn't seen to be good enough... :brodgers












Promote Robinson to first choice LB
Downing can be his understudy

More games for Sterling as Downing won't be on the wing anymore

Kelly and Wisdom as CBs.

Problem positions fixed. Blow all of summer budget on Alonso. This football management stuff is easy :brodgers


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

inb4 Rodgers poaches Vorm from Swansea.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Blow all of summer budget on Alonso. This football management stuff is easy :brodgers


He's coming to Chelsea and will be forced to kiss Frank :brodgers


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

-enrique-
-johnson-wisdom-kelly-robinson-
-alonso-
-spearing-allen-
-sturridge-carroll-sterling-​
looks promising


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He's coming to Chelsea and will be forced to kiss Frank :brodgers


Frank who? Bruno? Lampard will be sunning himself in LA :robben2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Frank is probably Xabi's biggest rival in football. No chance of any bromance there :stevie


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope that Koscielny rumor is false. They can have Vermaelen but not the KOSC.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz's sig is a sight of rare beauty. Great stuff.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's an absolute ripper.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paint sigs ftw


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Seb pls 

*cue Irish Jet burying him while he's not here**


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE ARE IN FOR KOSCIELNY? KOSCIELNY? WHAT THE FUCK

We just bought a defender in Jan Kirchhoff. Plus, I don't fancy selling any of our current defenders (except if DvB calls it quits)


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> WE ARE IN FOR KOSCIELNY? KOSCIELNY? WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> We just bought a defender in Jan Kirchhoff. Plus, I don't fancy selling any of our current defenders (except if DvB calls it quits)


How much of Arsenal have you been watching this season?

That's the noise. The thing is: whenever a "big" club is interested in our players, it only means :wenger

But Koscielny is an excellent defender. Has been incredible for us and if we sell him, we won't replace him.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've been watching plenty of Arsenal. They're my favourite team in the PL. and nothing against Kos, he's the best defender in the team, but we DON'T NEED HIM. Plus, asking price is way too much.

Only way we'd deal is if it's a swap deal with one of our defenders i.e. Boateng or Badstuber.

---

*What I want*

No more players. Thank you.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In the background...



















We German now.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't Hummels just recently state he had no intention of moving this summer?

Also, expected some players to leave with Gotze coming in (Damn you, Pep). Our squad presently, apart from reserve players:

GK: Neuer, Starke

CB: Dante, Boateng, Badstuber, DvB (Contract expiring this season), Jan Kirchhoff (Incoming)

Kirchhoff takes care of the space DvB leaves behind. If Kos is coming, Boateng and Badstuber will not get a ton of playing time, and they're both great assets for the future. I'd want no more defenders this transfer.

FB: Lahm, Alaba, Rafinha, Contento

CDM: Martinez, Gustavo, Can, Tymo (Contract expiring)

CM: Bastian, Gotze (?)

CAM: Kroos, Muller

Wings: Robben (Reportedly transfer listed), Ribery, Shaqiri

ST: Mandzukic, Gomez (Reported transfer listed), Pizzaro (contract expiring)


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Wings: Robben (Reportedly transfer listed), Shaqiri
> 
> ST: Gomez (Reported transfer listed)


We'll take this lot off your hands. Downing, Coates and as many packs of skittles as you can carry for Robben / Gomez. We'll even throw in a Pot Noodle just for Shaqiri.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Robben said he's not leaving Munchen.

Gomez is gonna cost a ton of money, I'm sure.

And Shaqiri's not leaving for the next 5 years at least.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Robben said he's not leaving Munchen.
> 
> Gomez is gonna cost a ton of money, I'm sure.
> 
> And Shaqiri's not leaving for the next 5 years at least.


2 Pot noodles then. Final offer, take it or leave it.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Rumours running around that AVB wants to sign that 40 million flop Hulk, but his big-ass salary is what's been blocking the transfer.

How the [email protected] does that massive flop have a big salary anyway :lmao*


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Skybs said:


> *Rumours running around that AVB wants to sign that 40 million flop Hulk, but his big-ass salary is what's been blocking the transfer.
> 
> How the [email protected] does that massive flop have a big salary anyway :lmao*


Because the russians are fucking crazy and are willing to pay shitloads for players salaries. Look at Eto'o for example! (This was back in October)



> PER MONTH?
> £1,458,333m
> 
> PER WEEK?
> £364,583
> 
> PER DAY?
> £52,083
> 
> PER HOUR?
> £2,170
> 
> PER MINUTE?
> £36.16
> 
> PER SECOND?
> 60p


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/10/25/liverpool-anzhi-etoo_n_2016310.html

Around about £17.5 Million a year. Madness. SPARTA


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Jesus fuck, 40 million for the transfer, 9.7 million per year salary, 3 goals scored in the season.

/Zenit
/Russians

:lmao*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

my favourite hulk moment was him getting upset at our fans chanting you're not incredible and then porto complaining :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

my favourite hulk moment is eden hazard dressing as him for david luiz's birthday

I mean literally, he dressed up in a brazil kit, did his hair and coloured his face green :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> my favourite hulk moment is eden hazard dressing as him for david luiz's birthday
> 
> I mean literally, he dressed up in a brazil kit, did his hair and coloured his face green :lmao


please tell me you got a picture.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










its kinda hard to make out


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He gets points for imagination unlike the rest.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thank god he didn't blackface.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paulo Ferreira's costume is fitting since he was Robin a Champions League medal last season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Doubt :fergie was happy with Danny Welbeck being at a Chelsea party.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I've been watching plenty of Arsenal. They're my favourite team in the PL. and nothing against Kos, he's the best defender in the team, but we DON'T NEED HIM. Plus, asking price is way too much.
> 
> Only way we'd deal is if it's a swap deal with one of our defenders i.e. Boateng or Badstuber.
> 
> ---
> 
> *What I want*
> 
> No more players. Thank you.


Yeah, I don't think you guys need any player. The team is already on course for a treble and you have a world class manager coming in. Bayern are set for the next few seasons.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would not take any defender other than Hummels b/c let's face it, he's still a Bavarian at heart. We have close to the best players in the world in almost all positions. And we also have Rafinha.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I would not take any defender other than Hummels b/c let's face it, he's still a Bavarian at heart. We have close to the best players in the world in almost all positions. *And we also have Rafinha.*


:lmao

It would be brutal for Dortmund if Bayern are to take Gotze and Hummels off them. Heck, there are talks of Lewandowski too. Just in time for Pep to walk into the "best team in the world" again. ep


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, Hummels went from Bayern tbf.

Also, hopefully Guardiola just sits on the bench and reads a magazine or something. I don't want any tiki-taka in my Teutonic Football.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

when was the other time he walked into the best team in the world?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he inherited a pretty fantastic squad from rijkaard

he just had to clean it up and tinker with the pieces to make it genuinely the best on earth


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

tinker with it?

he completely reshaped the club top to bottom.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

score to live?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He didnt make any really major personnel changes to the players asides from stronger integration of xavi and iniesta.

like you said, its the board and system he rebuilt


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he made them fit and hungry, changed the way they train, prepare for matches and the way they play

some astounding underselling of how much pep did for barca across all facets.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Im not underselling anything

the way he transformed the club is astonishing

im literally just talking about the players. you know, the human beings

in the first post i didnt say club, i said squad

and in the second post, I said personnel

The potential was there, and they were under preforming. The fact that pep turned a team like that from being knocked out in the last 16 to the best in the world with limited additions just makes it more impressive


----------



## CMojicaAce

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Cristiano Ronaldo could be on his way out of Real Madrid, according to his agent Jorge Mendes.
> 
> Despite his tremendous goalscoring record of 197 goals in 195 games for los Blancos, Ronaldo has not always been happy in the Spanish capital, highlighted by his admission earlier in the season that he was "sad".
> 
> Ever since, there have been rumors the former Manchester United ace could leave in the summer and Mendes suggests a move away is a possibility he will not rule out.
> 
> “I don't know. Ronaldo would be an asset to any of the best teams in the world. We'll have to wait and see, he's at Real Madrid and I don't know if he wants to move. Maybe," he told Radio Mana Mana Sport.
> 
> Mendes was also quizzed on another Real Madrid star, Angel Di Maria, and Paris Saint-Germain forward Zlatan Ibrahimovic, who have both been linked with a move to Italian giants Juventus.
> 
> “It all depends on what they can afford. Italian teams can't pay as much as they used to for players these days," he continued. “As for Ibra, that would be very difficult.”


:hmm:


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo should come home--the place, as Mou stated, where he's loved. Yes, I'm talking about the Colney. :side:



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Well, Hummels went from Bayern tbf.
> 
> Also, hopefully Guardiola just sits on the bench and reads a magazine or something. I don't want any tiki-taka in my Teutonic Football.


Yeah, Bayern are cool as they are. No need to turn into Barca v.2.




Kiz said:


> when was the other time he walked into the best team in the world?


Let's not get defensive here. Pep hardly did a SAF with ManU or Wenger with Arsenal--when both first arrived. He had three amongst the five best players when he arrived and the treble winning side featured an attckingh trio of--GASP--Eto, Henry, and Messi. He's a world class manager, but that doesn't mean he has always had it tough.

Our JOAL.com correspondent is on the money. Pep went in and motivated a pile of world class players and added some more tactical players. It's not like he took a team that hadn't won anything in a long time--to the heights of Football. In fact, what Jupp Heynckes has done is equally impressive, if we think about it. If Bayern win the treble this season, it will rival Barca's best season under Pep.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

but they werent the best team in the world.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nobody said they were the best team in the world

I just said he inherited a pretty fantastic squad


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> Nobody said they were the best team in the world
> 
> I just said he inherited a pretty fantastic squad


but they weren't the best team in the world.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool could use another winger. :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep absolutely walked into the best side in the world.

He had the core of the 2008 Euro winning side which has gone onto be the best international side of all time. He had Iniesta and Messi just entering their prime. They were the best, by a distance.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a team that finished 3rd in their league the season before cannot be the best team in the world 'by some distance'


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> a team that finished 3rd in their league the season before cannot be the best team in the world 'by some distance'


Why? 

They were a team that absolutely didn't give a fuck down the stretch that season. Had the likes of Ronaldinho, Zambrotta and Deco simply collecting a wage. Huge ego's which Rijkaard done very little to tame. They still had by far the most talent of any team out there and Euro 2008 was a preview to Xavi/Iniesta dominance.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

exactly why they weren't the best team. pep came in and made them the best.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL 

Pep is a genius.

Just look at how far this team has fallen, it's a shadow of itself. We still have tons of quality (aside from defence) but our midfield has been non-existant and our attack has been toothless. Pep left us with a squad that still should be able to beat any team in the world, yet we've failed in Europe this season and are winning the league mainly due to Real Madrid's collapse at the start of the season. 

Anyone can say Tito walked into one of the best sides in the world, but he sure hasn't made them look like it.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, but Bayern are doing all of that anyway (without tiki-taka). What's Pep gonna change?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Bayern win the treble he's not going to be able to improve them. 

I believe he made a mistake going to Bayern, he should of gone to a team that he could build and improve. Not the most unstoppable force in Europe.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if Liverpool moves Reina, they should snap up Brad Guzan. Guzan clearly belongs in the Prem. Been in top form for Villa. Super brave, too.

I'd take Guzan over any keeper at Arsenal (not saying much, though).


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'd rather Cesar but Guzan has impressed for Villa.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> £5M MONACO GRAND SPREE TO LAND EMMANUEL ADEBAYOR
> 
> TOTTENHAM are hoping Monaco make a £5million move for Emmanuel Adebayor.
> 
> The ex-Monaco, Arsenal and Manchester City striker is available after a disappointing season.
> 
> And Monaco, where he made his name before joining Arsenal, are understood to be considering re-signing him.
> 
> They are one of Europe’s wealthiest clubs and could easily afford the Togo target man’s £100,000-a-week wages.


-


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no. i want him to terrorize some more top clubs with his greediness and shitness when it's not contract discussion time before he pulls an eto'o.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would it be wise to sell Reina in the same summer we will be losing Carra? Two huge voices and personalities in the squad. Reina seems to have regained some good form lately too. I think we should keep him :hmm:


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Why don't Liverpool fans want McCarthy from Reading, especially after his performance against them. No doubt he'd be cheap relative to talent, would want the move and seems like a fit for Rodgers. *


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This amused me.



> SUNDERLAND'S new director of football, Roberto De Fanti, has already made an impact – with an audacious inquiry for Napoli’s £50million-rated striker Edinson Cavani.
> 
> But the phone call to Cavani’s agent ended when it was confirmed that the Uruguayan star already had more tempting offers from Manchester City and Paris Saint-Germain.
> 
> Italian-born De Fanti will work with manager Paolo Di Canio as Sunderland overhaul their scouting network after sacking chief scout Bryan ‘Pop’ Robson and his assistants.
> 
> Owner Ellis Short, who axed Martin O’Neill in favour of Di Canio, is prepared to take the plunge into the transfer market.
> 
> The move for Cavani by De Fanti caused a stir in scouting circles.


http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/397121/Sunderland-moved-for-50m-star-Edinson-Cavani

:bosh


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Why don't Liverpool fans want McCarthy from Reading, especially after his performance against them. No doubt he'd be cheap relative to talent, would want the move and seems like a fit for Rodgers. *


Haven't seen him play other than him being GOAT vs us. Regardless, we need a new keeper coming in to put some pressure on Reina. Too much time without a proper #2 has made him lazy as fuck.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Telegraph: Brazilian midfielder Fernandinho (28) wants his club Shakhtar to lower their asking price so that his move to City can go ahead.

Fernandinho: "I believe my chances of making the World Cup squad will improve if I join City."

Fernandinho: "My exposure would be better because Brazil is biased towards the Ukrainian league. What we do is not recognised in Brazil."

Fernandinho: "Playing in a division, at a club that is considered among the best in the world would help me get back in Brazil's team."










*SOON*

https://twitter.com/mfajarh/status/330649157645762561

retweeted by the man himself

*SOON*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would he go to a lower club like city


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> if Liverpool moves Reina, they should snap up Brad Guzan. Guzan clearly belongs in the Prem. Been in top form for Villa. Super brave, too.
> 
> I'd take Guzan over any keeper at Arsenal (not saying much, though).


:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Is Landon Donovan better than Messi too? Wow, America fuck yeah and all that. Embarrassing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:kobe5

You've just gone full troll now, eh?


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't you used to be a big fan of Szczesny? Who's to say you're not trolling now?


----------



## Bubzeh

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guzan would be a far better signing than most of Liverpool's in the last couple of years. Jesus christ get a grip all of you.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Ruckus said:


> This amused me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/397121/Sunderland-moved-for-50m-star-Edinson-Cavani
> 
> :bosh


Reminds me of the Llorente story last year :lol

De Fanti isn't our confirmed DoF although we're getting clarification of his role this week. He was supposedly key in bringing in Paolo. Apparently he's an agent and one of his clients is John Guidetti so cue a THIRD year of us being linked to him.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Haven't seen him play other than him being GOAT vs us. Regardless, we need a new keeper coming in to put some pressure on Reina. Too much time without a proper #2 has made him lazy as fuck.


*He's had a few games on that level for Reading this season. Looks quality.*


Kiz said:


> Telegraph: Brazilian midfielder Fernandinho (28) wants his club Shakhtar to lower their asking price so that his move to City can go ahead.
> 
> Fernandinho: "I believe my chances of making the World Cup squad will improve if I join City."
> 
> Fernandinho: "My exposure would be better because Brazil is biased towards the Ukrainian league. What we do is not recognised in Brazil."
> 
> Fernandinho: "Playing in a division, at a club that is considered among the best in the world would help me get back in Brazil's team."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON*
> 
> https://twitter.com/mfajarh/status/330649157645762561
> 
> retweeted by the man himself
> 
> *SOON*


:leslie


Sleeper said:


> :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Is Landon Donovan better than Messi too? Wow, America fuck yeah and all that. Embarrassing.


*

Guzan's been one of the best keepers in the league this season and would be a great signing for Arsenal.*


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guzan has conceded the most goals of every keeper this season. I know that in itself doesn't mean he is bad, but usually keepers behind leaky defences look good. I remember when people would talk about Scott Carson and Ben Foster as great keepers when they played for Charlton and Watford respectively, just because they would look so good on highlight packages due to the amount of saves they'd have to make. Guzan is nothing special. He's not better than Szczesny, and even if he were, Szczesny is 6 years younger than him but already has more top level exprience, so yeah, call me crazy, but I don't think Guzan would be a good signing for Arsenal at all.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Stats aren't everything. Villa's defence has been bloody awful this season. There's only so much goalkeepers can do when the players in front of them fall apart and offer easy chances up. *


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Loic Remy has his heart set on a summer move to Arsenal.
> 
> Striker Remy will quit QPR at the end of the season and a relegation release clause in his contract means he is available for just £6 million. That has alerted a host of clubs, including Arsenal, Tottenham, Liverpool, Everton and Newcastle.
> 
> Sunday Mirror Sport .understands that 26-year-old Remy has told friends that Arsenal is his dream destination. Manager .Arsene Wenger is in the market for strikers and has previously compared Remy to Gunners legend Thierry Henry.


-


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't know. I think Villa + Podolski is better than Remy + Podolski. If Poldi is leaving, then I can see.

Also, Eriksen to Dortmund? Or De Bruyne?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> Guzan has conceded the most goals of every keeper this season. I know that in itself doesn't mean he is bad, but usually keepers behind leaky defences look good. I remember when people would talk about Scott Carson and Ben Foster as great keepers when they played for Charlton and Watford respectively, just because they would look so good on highlight packages due to the amount of saves they'd have to make. Guzan is nothing special. He's not better than Szczesny, and even if he were, Szczesny is 6 years younger than him but already has more top level exprience, so yeah, call me crazy, but I don't think Guzan would be a good signing for Arsenal at all.


I actually _agree _with most of the points you've made here. When you're playing for a team that struggles you're bound to be able to make a few decent saves per game. Any mistakes that are made will be buried within all of that because more often than not they won't be a difference maker, especially when they occur in thrashings. 

When you play for a top side you need to have far better concentration because you're likely to have far less work to do. Look at Robert Green as a glaring example. When he played for Norwich and West Ham between Summer 2001 - Spring 2010 he usually looked amazing because he was able to pull off lots of close range reaction stops in scrambled situations that made him look great. Then when he had a run as England number one *(not saying they're a top international side, but in comparison to the teams they played with Green in goal they should have been the stronger side)* he made a string of fuck ups. Against Kazakhstan away he was fortunate when he came out for a cross that he missed when the goal was ruled offside, being beaten near post vs Slovenia, spilling a shot vs Croatia which led to their goal in the 5-1 at Wembley, the sending off vs Ukraine, muffing up against USA for Dempsey's goal when he had sod all to do, etc. He struggled because his concentration wasn't good enough in those situations which were completely different to what he was used to.

However, I think that you've been a bit harsh on Foster who has been very solid for a West Brom side that don't concede many goals. Carson is obviously a gump so that was a very good example.

For what it's worth I don't really rate Szczesny and believe that he's exactly the same type of keeper as Green and Carson, somebody who can pull off a flashy save or two but makes far too many horrendous errors. I accept that he could improve but you might be waiting for a long time in that case. Arsenal really need a quality keeper, even if Szczesny improves a bit, because your other options are quite frankly awful/hilarious for a top four side.

Guzan has had a good season in the circumstances, possibly great, I'm not going to take anything away from him. Would he make a good signing for a top four side? Maybe as a back up, but I don't think that he's the answer. He's 28 and has only played one full season at a high level, so I'm not sure that the potential is there. He certainly doesn't have any experience of the situations that he would often find himself in at Arsenal, needing to pull of one important save in most games while having to stay focused for long periods of time before being relied on to control his area on a moment's notice. Arsenal should have signed Lloris when he became available really. Oh well.

In before Kiz says something about Ruddy :side:


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ross Turnbull is available. Arsenal should snap him up before Barca comes knocking.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

RUDDY CANT STOP HUWS, GUIDETTI OR DENIS SUAREZ LOOOOOOL

happy?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> RUDDY CANT STOP HUWS, GUIDETTI OR DENIS SUAREZ LOOOOOOL
> 
> happy?


(Y)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 10m
Marca: City are stepping up interest in Atletico Madrid midfield prodigy Óliver Torres (18) who the club have been watching since he was 16.

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 4m
Tuttosport claims De Laurentiis has been convinced to accept Dzeko + £35m for Cavani - but the difficulty is convincing Dzeko to go there

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 2m
Vélez vice-president Julio Baldomar has told TMW that City are in pole position to sign Argentina right-back/winger Gino Peruzzi (20).

dem fm players (besides cavani)

we're copping a fisting if it's 35 + dzeko. 25 more like it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> However, I think that you've been a bit harsh on Foster who has been very solid for a West Brom side that don't concede many goals. Carson is obviously a gump so that was a very good example.


I don't mean to dismiss Foster, but people were talking of him being a Man Utd quality keeper at the time (and people were also saying Carson could be number 1 at Liverpool who were his parent club when he was at Charlton). I sort of group those two together as at the time they were seen as future England players. I distinctly remember hearing comparisons of them along the lines of 'these two could be a future Shilton and Clemenence for England'. Also I know you're not high on Szczesny Andre, and I admit he hasn't been as good this season as he was last, but for me he has all the tools to be a World Class keeper. I like to think of myself as a good judge of potential, but then again, I did think Senderos was going to be World Class :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










I'm fine with Chezzer for the moment, don't recall a goal this season that has been 100% his fault.


----------



## Snowman

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would put him as the 6th best goalkeeper in the league. Much better than Guzan. I don't think Arsenal need to sign a goalkeeper over more pressing matters anyhow.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> I don't mean to dismiss Foster, but people were talking of him being a Man Utd quality keeper at the time (and people were also saying Carson could be number 1 at Liverpool who were his parent club when he was at Charlton). I sort of group those two together as at the time they were seen as future England players. I distinctly remember hearing comparisons of them along the lines of 'these two could be a future Shilton and Clemenence for England'. Also I know you're not high on Szczesny Andre, and I admit he hasn't been as good this season as he was last, but for me he has all the tools to be a World Class keeper. I like to think of myself as a good judge of potential, but then again, I did think Senderos was going to be World Class :side:


To be honest the initial hype for Foster was ridiculous. Those Shilton/Clemence comparisons were coming from Ferguson (said he would be England number one for the next decade...Foster has 4 caps) before the English media sent it into overdrive. It's kind of sad because he's a good keeper, almost to the point that he has gone from being overrated to underrated. Still, I get where you're coming from.

I think it's fair to give the young Pole a chance, it could be worth a gamble and might save you a fair wedge. I think we will able to see where he's really at after 200 or so games. If he's still falling a bit short after that then you should really be looking elsewhere.



AlexHumph said:


> I'm fine with Chezzer for the moment, don't recall a goal this season that has been 100% his fault.


I could make Mark Bunn (the worst keeper in the league) look world class with a highlight reel of his best saves, in all honesty.

As for mistakes? The ones that immediately come to mind were against Southampton when you tonked them 6-1 (okay, didn't mean anything), Blackburn in the cup and his general display vs Liverpool which was woeful. I'm sure that there are more but I managed to remember those ones immediately.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Another funny thing about Foster. I only realised he actually made a transfer from Birmingham to West Brom when someone reminded me of the 2011 Carling Cup Final and how well he played in it recently, and I was like 'Oh yeah, he was at Birmingham'. Same deal with Ridgewell too. Both Birmingham and West Brom sort of blend into my mind as one club sometimes.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't understand why Podolski is getting so much flack from the Gunners. He has 9 goals and 9 assists in half the time Giroud and Walcott have played, and let's not forget that this is his first season with us. The things is we NEED a striker. Giroud is good, but we need better. Villa would be great for us. Higuain would be optimum. I don't know whom but we will sign a top quality striker in the summer. I'd want Podolski to play LF for us on a more regular basis. Cazorla/Rosicky in the middle, with Cazorla/Walcott/Gervinho on the right.

I don't think we're in for Remy. What purpose does he serve? He's not a top quality ST and we already have Giroud--who is better than him. We need somebody better.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Coincidentally, Chezzer made a massive blunder in that cup final :hmm: Yes, two years ago now, I'm just joking!

WBA is fairly close to Birmingham so it makes sense that they would cherry pick Brum's better players. It's just easier for the players because they can continue playing prem football without really having to relocate.

Both are fairly dull clubs so I can understand why you would mix them up.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Low played Poldi out wide for Germany, and that's how that started, but the dude is a front-man out and out. He can fill in for LF, but he's better playing CF.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Low played Poldi out wide for Germany, and that's how that started, but the dude is a front-man out and out. He can fill in for LF, but he's better playing CF.


Yeah. I think he just needs some time to adjust.

He was anonymous against United. In the QPR game, he was starting to gel well towards the end. I'd like to see him continue as a striker against Wigan and Newcastle.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona are interested in Borussia Dortmund midfielder Ilkay Gundogan (22), who has a buyout clause of around 25M. [grada360]

We German now.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What? Gundogan also has a buyout clause?

United/Chelsea should definitely be in for him.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Barcelona are interested in Borussia Dortmund midfielder *Ilkay Gundogan* (22), who has a buyout clause of around *25M*. [grada360]












Why is this the first I've heard of this?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gundogan doesnt have a release clause, and has already said he wants to extend his contract at dortmund


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would Barca need another midfielder? Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets the main men. Same deal when they signed Song and Fabregas who to be fair has played in an advanced role.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Leverkusen manager has said that Schurrle has signed a pre-agreement with Chelsea


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona are insisting on signing Inter Milan goalkeeper Samir Handanovic (28). The Italian club are already looking for subsitutes. [tmw]

We Slovenian now.


----------



## Snowman

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Leverkusen manager has said that Schurrle has signed a pre-agreement with Chelsea


Not needed


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gundogan will extend his contract as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ando out, nani out, young out, valencia out, scholes probably retire and maybe rooney/cleverley out and i'd be happy (obviously not about scholes retiring)


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



SN0WMAN said:


> Not needed


Exactly, I don't get it.

Mata's not going to miss out, Hazard too. Oscar will make way if anyone, and that'd be strange given the money spent on him. There's other areas Chelsea need to strengthen, especially with the legend of Lampard going.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Barcelona are interested in Borussia Dortmund midfielder Ilkay Gundogan (22), who has a buyout clause of around 25M. [grada360]
> 
> We German now.


Your new centre back? :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



SN0WMAN said:


> Not needed


I'm so angry, as I can see us getting rid of De Bruyne now.

Schurrle plays predominantly on the left wing. Why would we buy an expensive left winger when we already use Hazard there?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And the Europa League GOAT Moses. Shouldn't Chelsea wait until they at least have a new manager in place to help make decisions like these?

Or maybe he is already in place? :mourinho :side:


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Shouldn't Chelsea wait until they at least have a new manager in place to help make decisions like these?


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pretty sure they have a sporting director that deals with recruitment, no?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


>


Ah yes, how forgetful of me :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Gundogan thing might be real because Cesc might QUIT BARCELONA.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Emanulo handles transfers asides from Roman's stupid buys. Great mind too. Lukaku, DeBruyne, Courtios, Hazard, Mata, Oscar, azpilicueta, thats all him. Just wish hes get us a CM

gundogan to barca?

jesus, spain hoarding all the CMs? You already have xavi and that cunt Thiago



Joel said:


> I'm so angry, as I can see us getting rid of De Bruyne now.
> 
> Schurrle plays predominantly on the left wing. Why would we buy an expensive left winger when we already use Hazard there?


Never could hurt to have too much depth

We looked pretty out of options with Hazard out this week. Zero attacking options on the bench

Especially since Oscar will be dropping back into deeper position as a sort or Pirlo Modric guy

In a perfect world though, all we really need is a genuine world class CM and striker. But andre couldnt hurt


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I didn't see the logic of signing Schurrle either but after seeing our squad depth when one of Mata and Hazard doesn't play it kind of makes sense. Relying on Oscar and Moses in the event of injury is fraught with danger because Oscar isn't ready to be the main man yet and Moses is average. We could always turn De Bruyne or Oscar into deeper lying midfielders too. In terms of squad depth I don't mind this signing so much now that I've thought about it.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're astonishingly reliant on Mata and Hazard

Especially seeing as our main striker is garbage. All our goals come from the midfield and if that supply dries up, we are screwed


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> Emanulo handles transfers asides from Roman's stupid buys. Great mind too. Lukaku, DeBruyne, Courtios, Hazard, Mata, Oscar, azpilicueta, *thats all him.* Just wish hes get us a CM


Not really. Head scout De Visser has had a lot of input here.



JOAL.com said:


> Especially since Oscar will be dropping back into deeper position as a sort or Pirlo Modric guy


I've seen no evidence that this is going to happen. It's what the fans say, but the only time Oscar has played there is when we have been chasing the game and we are overloading the field with attacking players.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I remember someone mentioning it once

Cant remember who

And yeah De Visser is a large part of what Emanulo does

Doesnt change the fact that theyre both brilliant


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Keissling staying/leaving?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If there's one thing i hope for in this transfer window its that we fuck off Andy Carroll and get a decent enough amount for him (like anything around 15 mil :side



JOAL.com said:


> I remember someone mentioning it once
> 
> Cant remember who


pretty sure i've said it in the chatbox 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everyone and their grandma has said it since he was bought last summer and that cunt levy refused to sell us Modric

And as official as you are rus, im thinking of someone higher up in the Chelsea heiarchy :arry


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca should be in for Suarez if Liverpool are selling, provided they think they can handle his antics.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not with him serving a 10 match ban for biting for no goddamn reason

I swear, what a dumbass


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everyone can keep their hands off poor, misunderstood, nice guy Suarez :suarez1



JOAL.com said:


> Everyone and their grandma has said it since he was bought last summer and that cunt levy refused to sell us Modric
> 
> And as official as you are rus, im thinking of someone higher up in the Chelsea heiarchy :arry


i realise, hence the 8*D smiley.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope De Bruyne does get to go to Dortmund. Guy's been fantastic in the BuLi this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Everyone can keep their hands off poor, misunderstood, nice guy Suarez :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> i realise, hence the 8*D smiley.


:arry



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I hope De Bruyne does get to go to Dortmund. Guy's been fantastic in the BuLi this season.


Me too

That way we can leverage him to get LewanBOSSki


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> Me too
> 
> That way we can leverage him to get LewanBOSSki












I Don't wanna see Chelsea ruin yet another great striker :side:


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Barca should be in for Suarez if Liverpool are selling, provided they think they can handle his antics.


His theatrics bring a whole new meaning to having Barca DNA.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> Everyone and their grandma has said it since he was bought last summer and that cunt levy refused to sell us Modric
> 
> And as official as you are rus, im thinking of someone higher up in the Chelsea heiarchy :arry


A lot have said it, but we've seen completely no evidence from Brazil nor Chelsea that it will happen anytime soon.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> The Gundogan thing might be real because *Cesc might QUIT BARCELONA*.


... and return *home* apparently.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AS: An agreement between City and Pellegrini is "close" and Txiki is expecting the Chilean to agree to become City boss in the coming days.

Mundo Deportivo: City are ahead of Barcelona and in pole position to sign Isco (21), aided by the likelihood of Pellegrini's arrival.

i love bobby and would definitely prefer him to stay, but if i had to pick one guy to replace him, it would be pellegrini.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A lot of websites are reporting that both Liverpool and Southampton are interested in Victor Wanyama from Celtic, a price of ten million is being banded around. Add on to the fact that Neil Lennon has said that he doesn't know where he will be managing next season then and the future of Hooper being uncertain then I for one am a very relieved man that Rangers won't be able to give us any competition in the SPL next season.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This is horrible. If Pellegrini goes to City and Mourinho to Chelsea, we won't even be anywhere close to them--let alone challenge for the title. But I don't mind. We're going to beat all the teams, bar the teams in the top-4, and win the League. :wenger

Nevermind...


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought Pellegrini was staying with Malaga


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we've got about 8 managers for next season if you believe everything.

not saying for a second it's true, and i hope it's not, but if i had a preference if he was sacked, i'd choose pellegrini.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Don't know if this has been posted before, but there's been talks about Eriksen replacing Gotze's spot.*


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Wayne Rooney has told team-mates he wants to sign for Bayern Munich this summer.
> 
> The Manchester United striker has grown increasingly frustrated with his role at Old Trafford.
> 
> And now the German Champions League finalists are believed to be close to sealing a £30million deal to add the England striker to their .star-studded line-up.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ers-wayne-rooney-1874722#.UYl2SsjVOh0.twitter

:hmm:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So do I Wayne, doesn't mean they want either of us.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ers-wayne-rooney-1874722#.UYl2SsjVOh0.twitter
> 
> :hmm:


How about they just give us muller in a swap deal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dortmund reloads. 

Arsenal does not. I'm totes mos jelly. 

Going back to the topic the other day that I missed...Chezzers is not the answer at Arsenal. I bought into the hype after the good loan spells...but I see nothing to say he'll ever be a great keeper. Anytime a player needs to miss time with mental exhaustion, we got a player looks the wherewithal and passion to succeed at the highest level. A player should want to play every match that their body physically permits. I don't think I've ever heard of a player missing time because he's mentally tired from playing too many matches. 

Just because I'd take Guzan over him doesn't I want Guzan neither.

Bring me Adler.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Arsenal have agreed the biggest kit deal in English football with sports giants Puma.
> 
> They have struck an agreement worth in excess of £30m-a-year which could see the five year contract worth £170m in total.
> 
> The deal worth more than Liverpool’s new £25m-a-year contract with Warrior and brings to an end Arsenal’s 20-year tie-up with Nike.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footba...medium=twitter


Posted it in the other thread but it's more suitable here really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Will this bring you trophies? :terry


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Will this bring you trophies? :terry


It will if they buy some United players after the inevitable post-Fergie fire-sale :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> It will if they buy some United players after the inevitable post-Fergie fire-sale :terry



Rooney for wilshere? sounds like a deal.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> It will if they buy some United players after the inevitable post-Fergie fire-sale :terry


I hear that RVP guys quite good :wenger


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Will this bring you trophies? :terry


DAT KIT DEAL


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rooney for wilshere? sounds like a deal.


Well somebody has got to replace Scholes' shit tackling. Sounds perfect :fergie


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This was reported by Barca TV so I'm guessing it's not complete BS. 

*Barcelona centre back Carles Puyol (35) wants to leave Barcelona this summer. He will join AC Milan. [btv]*

*WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK? IF THIS IS TRUE*

If this transfer goes through, I want to see Rosell, Tito and Zubi's heads on a guillotine.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's 35??? How many games has he played this year? 15 or so? Is he even likely to play much next year? It's a good time to bring someone else in and move forward.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*You still have ique2 EGame 8*D*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He only played so few because he was constantly getting injured. 

The guy is still first captain, not to mention a definite future coach of Barca. I would highly doubt he would leave unless he wasn't happy with the club. A player like Puyol doesn't just decide to leave, it would be like Giggs leaving United. It just doesn't happen unless there is obstruction behind the scenes.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

puyol to Milan?

the hell?

random rumour of the day


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would cry out of sadness, for like the first time ever in football. 

brb my favorite player of all time playing in the sinking ship that is Milan. FUCK. Puyol IS Barca, through and through. 

I guess these things are possible, Puyol has been very silent as of late and didn't seem happy through the course of the season.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Milan isnt a sinking ship

They finished 2nd and that was after selling ALL their players

they have nowhere to go but up

but Puyol leaving would not make a lick of sense. He was born an bred in catalonia and spent his entire life their, why the fuck would he leave now?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> Milan isnt a sinking ship
> 
> They finished 2nd and that was after selling ALL their players
> 
> they have nowhere to go but up
> 
> but Puyol leaving would not make a lick of sense. He was born an bred in catalonia and spent his entire life their, why the fuck would he leave now?


Yeah same could be said for Del Piero, but he's in Sydney soaking up the sun. 

These things can happen. Puyol was linked with Milan many years ago, and has always said Milan was his second favorite team.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's what Puyol said a few months ago:



> "My second team is Milan," Puyol said. "I always want them to win, except when they play against us. I have never hidden that I would have liked to play here, but now I am getting old. I know for sure I will retire at Barca. But I will always be a Milan fan."


Still I can't see Puyol leaving in any way, he's too important for the club, but maybe with the rumors of Barca trying to sign Hummels/Silva, he thinks about the last opportunity to play for Milan.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would Milan really have place for him? They're scaling back their budget, hell they just sold their own legend Nesta last year


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i highly doubt it. they're putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5.

lets not forget puyi has a contract until 2016. are milan really willing to pay for a 35 year old who is crocked?

surely not. stranger things have happened tho.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> TalkSport has reported that Ryan Babel is apparently trying to convince Ajax teammate Christian Eriksen to join Liverpool in the summer


Babel finally does something useful for Liverpool


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why is Babel doing favors for Liverpool?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Yeah same could be said for Del Piero, but he's in Sydney soaking up the sun.
> 
> These things can happen. Puyol was linked with Milan many years ago, and has always said Milan was his second favorite team.


del piero has been overshadowed by a team making the grand final in their first year :lol 



Mikey Damage said:


> Why is Babel doing favors for Liverpool?


b/c we're great....


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jose or Klopp in please.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes in to replace :fergie

:fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie


----------



## Snowman

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Moyes in to replace


Martinez is favorite to replace Moyes. Opinions?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



SN0WMAN said:


> Martinez is favorite to replace Moyes. Opinions?


I would like him to take the role. 

Plays football the way it should be played, just a shame he's limited to signing a bunch of Sunday League players who constantly fuck up at Wigan.

I'm holding out for Di Matteo or Laudrup though.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The real question now is, who gets Baines? :hmm:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd like to see Martinez take the Everton job if it does get presented his way. I like how he laid the ground work at Swansea to what we are seeing now, I like how he tries to play football the right way at Wigan, so I'd definitely like to see what he can do at Everton. He seems to scout hidden gems here and there so with Evertons budget, it'll be interesting.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcastuff: Tw Puyol: "All reports that are being published are false. I'm only focusing on recovering and being fully fit for next season." #fcblive.










Plz never leave.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They said about Baines? And Fellaini?


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Real Madrid are interested in signing Napoli's Uruguayan striker Edinson Cavani. (Source: Marca)


Benzema-Cavani, that would be a dangerous attack


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If City don't get Cavani, they should get Higuian.

Sinclair, Garcia, K Toure to leave, possibly Lescott as well due to Playing Time.

not sure who to bring in though for them, Popodopolus was linked for the CB role. I'd like a proper Winger and Power-Midfielder, in the Yaya mould but Younger..


----------



## Mikey Damage

Felliani and Baines to United, right? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Any Manchester United fans wanna enlighten me as to which transfers you think/want to happen?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Be nice to get a CM as really we only have Carrick, Anderson and Cleverley. Baines would be nice too for LB.

Depending on the Rooney rumours, and they are just that at the moment, haven't seen any actual footage/quotes of him yet, another forward too. Lewandowski is heavily linked, but he and RVP together, dunno if that'd quite work.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We MUST get a central midfielder, it would be completely ridiculous if we dont, we are short already, and it looks like scholes is retiring


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Fargerov said:


> Any Manchester United fans wanna enlighten me as to which transfers you think/want to happen?


Baines & Fellaini in for 40m
Rooney out for 25m
Anderson, Bebe and Macheda out for a combined penny farthing

enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

butbutbut i thought shrek was the answer to all the problems in the centre of the park?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> butbutbut i thought shrek was the answer to all the problems in the centre of the park?


He is for chelsea :cashley.


All i ask for is a top winger, striker if wayne and hernandez leave, defender and two cm's now it's not much is it :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

keep that fat fuck granny shagger away from us

we already have one useless bastard who cant score and is on absurd wages


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> we already have one useless bastard who cant score and is on absurd wages


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Garay n' CR7?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Fine with Rooney leaving as we'll get a great price for him. Hopefully this coming out doesn't force his price down too much. 

Not sure if Fellaini will represent good value for money for us. Not convinced he warrants the prices that are being thrown out and that there isn't a more creative option abroad for cheaper. He'll be better if Moyes insists on us playing long balls into the box but I don't want us to start playing that way. If we do sign him then hopefully not for megabucks that forces us to settle for a below par winger.*


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumours that Falcao is off to Monaco, i wonder why he would go there.....


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Rumours that Falcao is off to Monaco, i wonder why he would go there.....


What........The........Fuck!!!!


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Money in football eh?


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*So according to the papers United have a very busy window on the way

In:
Ronaldo, Falcao, Fellaini & Baines

Out: 
Rooney

Busy, busy, busy. Fake, fake, fake*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

RadamLOL Falcao.

What a mercenary (if he goes there)


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Your fergie sig was better.


Get some bets going on who will be signed first by David :moyes1


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Your fergie sig was better.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Get some bets going on who will be signed first by David :moyes1


seen some people saying possibly Moutinho, as he tried for him a couple of times at Everton


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> seen some people saying possibly Moutinho, as he tried for him a couple of times at Everton


Don't tease me and put that thought in my head.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As expected, easy story to write

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-transfers-david-moyes-1879166


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco is a very interesting place

its not really in france, more of a principality, and as such it is exempt from the heavy french tax laws that hold back other teams in ligue 1

thus enabling to pay stupid wages without that major consequences

except the other ligue 1 teams dont like this and wanna fine monaco a fuckload of money


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco's owner are oil money rich.

they want to be the next PSG.

Falcao is a good start.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*All I want is Ronaldo back to ManU*


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Are Monaco close to getting promoted back to Ligue1?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they just got promoted. which is why the other ligue 1 teams are leading the witchhunt to get them to pay around 200 million euros in fines to counter balances their exemption from the french taxes


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just had a look on the everton forums



> Jags will be Moyes No1 target, its what Utd need....Ferdinand finished, Evans not good enough, Jones more a midfielder, Smalling not good enough, Jags best centre back in the country at the momment...



surely this guy is being sarcastic :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> seen some people saying possibly Moutinho, as he tried for him a couple of times at Everton


Moyes tried to sign Moutinho for nearly 3 seasons on the bounce and was very close. Unfortunately agents came in to play.








united_07 said:


> As expected, easy story to write
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-transfers-david-moyes-1879166


£10 million for the banks/debts, £10 million to spend in the winter to see where we have to improve halfway through the season and £20 million kitty for the summer.

I'm going to faint with all this money.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> just had a look on the everton forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jags will be Moyes No1 target, its what Utd need....Ferdinand finished, Evans not good enough, Jones more a midfielder, Smalling not good enough, Jags best centre back in the country at the momment...
> 
> 
> 
> surely this guy is being sarcastic :lmao
Click to expand...

fpalm

Can't spell 'moment', didn't put 'it's' right either and thinks Jones is better in midfield too. Not taking that fool seriously.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm allowed my own opinion, alright? :brodgers








Jagielka won't be going anywhere, he would have left for big money when Arsenal came calling a season or 2 back. He's just been made the new club captain and he's loving it. He'll see out his last few years at Everton I think.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You forgot about Vidic. He's good, but the thing about being the best CB in FIFA is actually ridiculous.
And about Monaco, they were already in sheiks' control when they were in Ligue 2. Now that they got back, we'll, indeed and probably, see some good signings.
But don't be so optimist about Falcao. Well, they said about Lampard...


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This isn't fifa and Vidic is more than fucking good fpalm


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

/\ So tell about a CB better than Vidic today.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what are you on about? are you saying Vidic is the best, or isn't?


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't have so much formed opinions about defenders. But guys like Thiago Silva and Hummels are certainly better and between the best in the world.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wouldn't say Hummels is certainly better. Silva definitely is though. Vidic hasn't really played much to compare him against in-form players like Dante either.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dante is fucking awesome at least since Mönchengladbach, but he isn't doing so great in the national team because Big Phil's good times are gone.
Tip: Neymar is good, but he would suck in Europe. The same to Paulinho and Leandro Damião.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'll be amazed if falcao ends up at monaco. it won't work. monaco aren't in the same ballpark as psg.

i havent seen anything about him actually moving though. just that monaco have triggered the release clause.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Strong Rooney to Chelsea talk. Mainly because of his twitter profile because he removed the "Man United player" but apparently Cleverley did the same thing and it's just a Nike request. I don't think Rooney is past his prime, he just lost his motivation, he's too complacent in his position in Utd. If Jose brings him to play in his actual position as a striker, there's a big chance that he can return to be the player he was a few years ago. Problem with that is Rooney will probably be the big signing instead of a Falcao/Lewandowski because we don't need him anywhere in the midfield.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seeing on an Arsenal forum that there is some fear that Moyes will snap up Arteta as a backup CM.

Doubtful.

Dude is probably too old for Moyes' plans. Even as a sub.

edit: Francis Coquelin set to leave Arsenal this summer. Getting interest from Prem clubs.

Not sure who, but probably the teams near the bottom of the table. He is French...could be Pardew.


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Moyes is already plotting a double swoop of Baines & Fellani for a combined £39 million. Not crazy on the price (so high because of Fellani's release clause) But I wouldn't complain if they come to Utd.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

come on, it's the easiest story in football to write right now. 

they could stick any figure next to it.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Essentially what Kiz has said. I'll buy it when I see it but even Baines has been linked to United since last season.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*£39 million is way too much for them 2. We don't want to turn into Everton.*


----------



## Nattie7

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Seeing on an Arsenal forum that there is some fear that Moyes will snap up Arteta as a backup CM.
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> Dude is probably too old for Moyes' plans. Even as a sub.
> 
> edit: Francis Coquelin set to leave Arsenal this summer. Getting interest from Prem clubs.
> 
> Not sure who, but probably the teams near the bottom of the table. He is French...could be Pardew.


Arteta to United:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

If that is true Coquelin is leaving, I'll be gutted, especially to another premier league club.
I think he will become a good player, however with our packed midfield, it is understandable.

I'm just so happy that Rambo's starting to get some consistency, it annoys me though, because fans at the emirates still murmur and grumble about him.
I think it's idiots who jump on the bandwagon, I remember being so humiliated and angry at the club when fans booed eboue.
Being there and hearing it is horrible, and when players are suffering loss of confidence and going through bad spells, thats the worst thing to do.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Need somemore rumors from JOAL.com tbh


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Vidic is still easily one of the best CB's in the world, he's better than Hummels. Sure maybe Thiago Silva has been better this year but that's down to Vidic being injured. We all know at his peak Vidic is a monster.

Some real lazy rumours already. Fellaini coming to Utd? No thank you. Baines wouldn't be a bad signing tho.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 2m
I have been told from people close to the prosess that Kevin De- Bruyne will be Dortmund-player next season.

:moyes1


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It is true. We are giving them him and getting LEWANDOWSKI in return.

I forgot to give this to you, JOAL.com:










Use it with pride.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How is Vidic better than Hummels? Maybe as an out and out defender, he's more experienced but Hummels offers a lot more to the team.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Arsenal consider Borussia Dortmund right-back Lukasz Piszczek as Bacary Sagna replacement
> 
> Arsenal have been regularly scouting the performances of Lukasz Piszczek, the Borussia Dortmund right-back, in preparation for the potential summer departure of Bacary Sagna.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...asz-Piszczek-as-Bacary-Sagna-replacement.html


Picture inside is Kuba :lol but if true :mark: Sagna can fuck off now.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

being linked to navas.

i'd be in favour if he's over his homesickness. sevilla in a fair bit of financial strife too, could get him on the cheap, but i'll say txiki knows his stuff :lol


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't know why Piszczek would leave Dortmund for Arsenal.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Coquelin wouldn't have any chance in a bigger club.
Oh, yeah, some people say that Thiago would be moving from Barça to Man U. Even his father, Mazinho!
I think De Bruyne should have his chance at Chelsea. But I do have doubts if he can do well with the big dogs.
About Piszczek, last season, during the Euro, the Polish Team manager said that he would go to Real(They need an right-back besides Arbeloa), Lewandowski to Man U(Almost happened, remember?) and Kuba to some English team. Kinda strange, huh?
But I would like to see that. Borussia is already getting chopped after not winning anything this year, and also after two Bundesligas in a row. Well, they'll get a lot of money, what they already have thanks to... Götze.
Ah, bye, Robben. And if Lewandowski and Rode go to Bayern, bye, Van Buyten, Tymoshchuk and Gomez. But maybe Lewandowski will move to Real and Higuaín... I hope he goes to Arsenal too \o


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wow if true. Thiago is pretty swell. Sergi Roberto will be better tho.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wouldn't take that report too seriously if he can't even get the picture of the correct player.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The only reason Roberto isn't permanently on the team is to prevent Barça B from relegation. However, I believe they can deal without their greatest player, though, even with loans from Sevilla and... the decadent Boca Juniors.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It is true. We are giving them him and getting LEWANDOWSKI in return.
> 
> I forgot to give this to you, JOAL.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use it with pride.


This is a true passing the torch moment

I am now official

first rumour

that fat fuck rooney back to his childhood home everton to run away from moyes who molested him and touched him in his younger days, thus leading to roonney's eventual oldies fetish

:heskeymania


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In my dream last night, the following transfers were confirmed:

Bale to Man City for 3m
Heskey to Chelsea for 6m

:darkheskey


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The games gone mad if Heskey ever goes that cheap.

:heskeymania


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're being linked with Rooney. 

We Manchester now.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> TOTTENHAM BOSS ANDRE VILLAS-BOAS PLOTS £12.6M SWOOP FOR BARCELONA MISFIT DAVID VILLA
> 
> TOTTENHAM boss Andre Villas-Boas will swoop for £12.6m Barcelona misfit David Villa.
> 
> The striker is on his way out of the Nou Camp this summer as part of a big rebuilding job following Barcelona's Champions League humiliation by Bayern Munich.
> 
> And sources in Spain claim Spurs have already bid £10m for Villa, who is under contract until June 2014 but will be allowed to leave.
> 
> Arsenal have been monitoring the 31-year-old but have yet to make a formal offer, and his age may count against him with the Gunners preferring to invest in younger players.


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football...12-6m-swoop-for-Barcelona-misfit-David-Villa/


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa at Spurs? NOOOO, stay at Barca David, we fuckin' need you


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Its the daily star.....


even if it were true, he's not the sort of player spurs should be after, also £12.6m is a bit steep for a player who will be 32 next season, and hasnt looked the same since he got injured


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Villa at Spurs? NOOOO, stay at Barca David, we fuckin' need you


Not going to happen as much as I would love him to stay. Tito destroyed David Villa with his terrible decisions. 

He needs to play, especially for the world cup next year. He's the most certain player to leave in the summer.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Mail are saying again Rooney wants to push a move to Chelsea


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The Mail are saying again Rooney wants to push a move to Chelsea


Rooney off Falcao?? Holy fuck. 
Cant see it happening.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Balague is saying Pellegrini to city is a done deal, and apparently Isco is coming with him


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:brodgers 

Brenny said today in press conference that Reina is staying. Doesn't mean much, but this thread had gone too long without any Liverpool transfer news :downing


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The Mail are saying again Rooney wants to push a move to Chelsea


*Wasn't it to Bayern? Ugh, sports news, man.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney wanted to chelsea a couple of years back to hook up with his two best pals :cashley and :terry.

As much as i've went off him over the last 24 months, i will miss him and it will make me feel sick seeing him in a chelsea shirt if he does leave and go to them.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


>


*On the floor. SIR David Moyes.

We won't sell to Chelsea.*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rooney wanted to chelsea a couple of years back to hook up with his two best pals :cashley and :terry.
> 
> As much as i've went off him over the last 24 months, i will miss him and *it will make me feel sick seeing him in a chelsea shirt if he does leave and go to them.*


Ditto.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I really hate the English 'we won't sell to our rivals' bullshit. Surely if United want rid of Rooney and think selling him for 25M would be good business, then that would implicitly mean that Chelsea spending 25M on him would be bad business on their part. I know there is such thing as mutual benefit, but it's still not as if not selling Rooney to Chelsea will weaken them. Maybe if you refuse to sell to Chelsea, they'll go and get a better player than Rooney (Higuain just as an example). Liverpool bit the bullet and sold Torres to Chelsea, and in hindsight that was a fantastic deal for them. It's just a shame about how they spend most of the money :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's a fair point but on the flipside if we don't replace him maybe not directly but another top name and he goes to chelsea regains fitness and form and bags a brace at old trafford etc etc chelsea win trophies, then it's a bad deal for united but there is two sides to it and it could go either way.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I really hope Rooney doesn't go to Chelsea and I personally don't think he will, i'm also surprised about the Pellegrini to City news, it has kind of come out of the blue.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So is Mancini out for sure? well atleast he's going to go out with a cup win.

City, United and chelsea all with new managers next season.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> So is Mancini out for sure? well atleast he's going to go out with a cup win.
> 
> City, United and chelsea all with new managers next season.


I'm not sure, tonight's the first i've heard about it, but I would consider Ballague a pretty reliable source.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> So is Mancini out for sure? well atleast he's going to go out with a cup win.
> 
> City, United and chelsea all with new managers next season.


It's :wenger s time to shine


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ideally we'd sell Rooney to Chelsea, his wages are inflated so far beyond his worth. I'd love him to carry on his decline which will end with him smoking 40 a day at Chelsea, no better place.

I've wanted him gone for well over a year, fuck him.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wouldnt buy rooney

his wages are absurd and his drop in form over the last few months is shocking. Not even sure what fucking position he plays anymore. Also hes a whiny bitch, injury prone and we've had bad experience buying older strikers from rivals

However, I do think the "we dont sell to rivals" thing is a good policy. Take spurs, if they told us Modric, they woulda gotten more money from us than Madrid, BUT, modric is more or less the missing piece our squad needs to tick. I mean him showing up would have solved 90% of our problems. Shipping off Nando to Russia and getting Lewan would solve the rest. And seeing as we compete with Spurs, giving us our missing piece, would have been a very stupid idea


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would take Rooney in a heart-beat. 

He is exactly what Barca needs, we'll whip his fatass back into form and provide him with all the spanish prostitutes to keep him happy.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont know

spanish prostitutes might be a tad classier and hotter than what hes used to back in manchester

I mean if we were to buy him, itd be him, Terry and Cole on the same team....


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney and Torres would be an interesting partnership. For all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sell Rooney and Nani, buy Bale, Fellaini, Lewandowski/Falcao and trade Valencia for Bebe's blind, disabled brother (who may or may not exist) and that'll do me.

I'm not sure whether any of those are plausible but it's what I want.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seems like Barcelona are interested in Marco Reus.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Not happening.



Sleeper said:


> I really hate the English 'we won't sell to our rivals' bullshit.


 :wenger


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:nando


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We getting Reus.

so we are going to het Hummels, Gundogan and Reus from BVB.

We German now.


----------



## uknoww

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We getting Reus.
> 
> so we are going to het Hummels, Gundogan and Reus from BVB.
> 
> We German now.


you won't get any of them,maybe just hummels


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca won't get any of them. It's hilariously easy to be a sports "journalist" these days, so much utter crap come transfer season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've apparently signed two Barca youth players

Canos and Josimar.

EGame do you even know (them)?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do they goat?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now we are in the CL, I expect our whole centre to get strengthened. A centre back is a must. A central midfielder is a must. And a centre forward is a must.

Anything else would be a luxury signing. Although, I guess we need a back up keeper with TurnLOL's contract expiring. Unless we promote Blackman who could be a decent understudy.

Schurrle is definitely needed. Him, De Bruyne and Piazon should all be part of the squad for next season. Moses and Marin out plz.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't pick between chelsea and city on who will be the biggest spenders this summer but both are sure going to do some big buying.


If nani, anderson, bebe, macheda all get sold and maybe rooney/young along with scholes retiring it should also be intresting one for united fans. I'm guessing we can't dogde the cm situation anymore, probably see a defender come in and maybe a marquee type signing.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wow i havent posted in this thread at all

The former Gunner admitted he no longer cares about the fortunes of his old team and has backed Spurs to qualify for the Champions League at the expense of their rivals

Tottenham striker Emmanuel Adebayor has insisted that he is ready to "kill" Arsenal's hopes of Champions League football next season and he remains positive that Spurs can finish in the top four.

Andre Villas-Boas' side currently sit a point behind their North London rivals with two games remaining following Wednesday's draw against Chelsea, which leaves Champions League qualification in Arsenal's hands.

TOTTENHAM LATEST
13/2	Emmanuel Adebayor is 13/2 with BetVictor to open the scoring against Stoke
However, Adebayor, who plied his trade with the Gunners for three years, is adamant that their rivals will drop points and admitted he no longer cares about the fortunes of his former club.

"My head, my .concentration, my focus, my life belongs to .Tottenham. Arsenal was a different life. Now, I prefer Tottenham and .everything belongs to Tottenham. I don’t care what Arsenal do, what they achieve. That’s not my .problem anymore," he told The Mirror.

"If I can kill them, I will .definitely kill them because we are in a game where you have to do your best for your team. And now I’m in .Tottenham, I have to give .everything to Tottenham.

"Of course, Arsenal can drop points. Why not? They have dropped points throughout the season and they can drop points again now."

Adebayor, who has scored four goals in 23 appearances for Tottenham this season, also emphasised the importance of retaining the belief that Spurs can qualify for the Champions League and not worrying about their rivals.

"We have two games more and if we talk more about Arsenal and Chelsea, that will kill us. We don’t have a choice, we have to beat Stoke and take six points from our last two games," he continued.
“I don’t see why we can’t finish in the top four this year. We just have to keep the belief alive. No matter what, we have to get into the Champions League and I am positive we will.”


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As soon as Chelsea get a top class forward, I'm going to be very fearful of them next season.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Especially with Mou in charge.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/chelsea-intend-opening-new-contract-1883407


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Bruyne to Dortmund is nailed on Joel, no?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It seems so, T-C. Apparently they are offering us a good price and we don't really have any plans for him. Makes me sad as he is a quality player.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yea, I've only seen him a few times but he looks class. Still, with Mata and Hazard there and Oscar for the future and present, it was always going to be hard for him to be a fixture in your side.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I guess a lot depends on what system the new manager wants to play next season. But I think one thing we learned this season is that having quality in depth is important. Moses and Marin have given us nothing in the league. Marin nothing at all. That's why Schurrle coming in and keeping De Bruyne would be good business.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marin was always a strange signing, he was never going to be good enough for a top side.

Schurrle will compliment Mata and Hazard well I think.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think we just panicked and snapped up a winger with flair, as we were worried we won't have CL next season so wouldn't be able to attract the likes of Hazard and Oscar.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di marzio saying falcao to monaco is done


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Heard that Andy Caroll is going back to Newcastle


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The French League going to get seriously interesting with both Monaco and PSG, they'll both be forces very soon in Europe.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Falcao is staying only for 1 season. He will go to Real madrid after that. Is in his contract


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Falcao is staying only for 1 season. He will go to Real madrid after that. Is in his contract


read the same thing.

well, not the in his contract path.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we'll see how ligue 1 deal with monaco first

I dont think we would sell Kevin, unless it helps our chances with Lewan significantly

ideally, we'd loan him out and still get lewandowski


----------



## Zeppex

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The French League may suffer a lot, because of their new Tax Laws, I've been hearing a lot players want out. I wonder how well they'll be able to lure players.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

monaco isnt bound by the tax laws since technically it isnt really a part of france

hence why they can spend so lavishly


----------



## Zeppex

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

True they can, but PSG is bound.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It would be hilarious if Zlatan, Silva and Lucas all jumped ship to Monaco.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The moose from Talksport said according to 'his sources' Fabregas is coming to United in the summer, must be so easy to work for talksport, just make up any old shit :lmao


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to my sources Messi is planning to stay at Barcelona for a few more years, Zlatan enjoys a Pinot Noir on a Thursday afternoon and the Dalai Lama is close to signing a 75k a week deal which will put him as the Liverpool first team keeper.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im not actually sure who are worse

tribal football, the sun, caught offside or talkshite.

all as useless as each other i guess.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> im not actually sure who are worse
> 
> tribal football, the sun, caught offside or talkshite.
> 
> all as useless as each other i guess.


The answer is B, The Sun.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently we're making early enquires into Remy, I wouldn't mind him but I see him as more of a squad rotation/off the bench player and I doubt he'd want that.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

looks like Eriksen is off to Dortmund


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Apparently we're making early enquires into Remy, I wouldn't mind him but I see him as more of a squad rotation/off the bench player and I doubt he'd want that.


He'd take it. He will get noticed at Arsenal over a Championship club. And, you have to remember that it's a World Cup year.

I think we've lost the CL spot this season (can't see us beating Wigan). So, we won't get Higuain or Jovetic without the CL.

Remy isn't whom I want though because I haven't seen anything to think that he's better than Giroud and I don't rate Giroud.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Eriksen is off to Dortmund, then that should mean that De Bruyne stays with us. Or it could just mean we don't sell him to Dortmund, but to a different club :sad:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reddit post, but it is interesting regarding the situation with ownership of Falcao.

http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/1e8ncw/explaining_the_falcao_move_to_monaco/


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

deulofeu signs a new deal until 2017 with a 35 mil euro release clause

psg have rejected a madrid approach for carlo


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this



> PSV Eindhoven boss Dick Advocaat believes Kevin Strootman will leave at the end of the season.
> 
> Strootman has been linked with Manchester United, Manchester City and Everton this year.
> 
> "For PSV it would be good if he stays, but for Strootman himself it's better to leave," Advocaat told De Telegraaf.
> 
> "He's the reserve captain of the Dutch national squad and PSV will make another step next season. This guy fits everywhere. He's a fantastic player because he knows exactly what his qualities are.
> 
> "[He would be good for] Liverpool and Tottenham, but I think he's also good enough for Manchester City and Manchester United.
> 
> "*Strootman is as good as Gareth Barry*. He's a very useful player for every team. Especially when he's surrounded by better players."


:darkbarry


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

there is only one trusted name in sports journalism


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we're setting up a partnership with psv too

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Getting fernandinho, strootman and isco would just be greedy :fergie2


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Strootman and Barry are sort of similar tbh. Weirdly enough I'd say Strootman like a half Barry/half Carrick cross. Left footed and strong like Barry, but good on the ball like Carrick.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...er-arsenal-captain-cesc-fabregas-8614167.html

I can't wait to see Fabregas linking up with Bale and Ronaldo. 

MOYES NEW TOYS GONNA RUN WILD

:kagawa :rvp :bale1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i cant wait for moyes to get fabregas, bale, ronaldo, and then make them play defensive

:fergie


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OH LAWD Europe better prepare their anus for GOATOFEU next season. New contract signed for the future GOAT. He's gonna go in dry.










My body is ready. 

SOON.JPG


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...er-arsenal-captain-cesc-fabregas-8614167.html
> 
> I can't wait to see Fabregas linking up with Bale and Ronaldo.
> 
> MOYES NEW TOYS GONNA RUN WILD
> 
> :kagawa :rvp :bale1


independent reporting from the evening standard, which published it after talksport reported it, i.e. there is no truth in it :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

remember, only JOAL.com brings you the most legitimate stories and transfer updates

paul scholes being linked to join liveprool next season

some random person from some lower league being linked with some random club from a lower league

cavani to go on loan in some Australian club

score to live


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Scholes for Carragher swap deal?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Scholes to be a Sky pundit and Carragher to work behind the scenes at United?


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So has anyone seen Strootman 10+ times here? Because the 5 or so times I have seen him he looks so average that I wonder where the hype has come. Plenty of reds talk about him being the answer to our midfield problems but I don't get it.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kevin De Bruyne to Dortmund from Chelsea for 15million Euro's. Pretty much done deal.


----------



## Ziggs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Carlito_mfc said:


> Kevin De Bruyne to Dortmund from Chelsea for 15million Euro's. Pretty much done deal.


They should have signed Schurrle instead.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Ziggs said:


> They should have signed Schurrle instead.


Yeah shame he isn't going to BVB, but I think Chelsea have got him.

Prospect of Reus, Kuba, KDB and potentially Eriksen and Bernard in that BVB midfield is very exciting.


----------



## Ziggs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Carlito_mfc said:


> Yeah shame he isn't going to BVB, but I think Chelsea have got him.
> 
> Prospect of Reus, Kuba, KDB and potentially Eriksen and Bernard in that BVB midfield is very exciting.


If they could only add a world class striker, like Gomez, it would be perfect.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ohhh Joal.com and Joel will not be happy.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Ziggs said:


> If they could only add a world class striker, like Gomez, it would be perfect.


Lewandowski?


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Ziggs said:


> If they could only add a world class striker, like Gomez, it would be perfect.


I'm not sure, Gomez has fell a hellova lot in the last 12 months, mostly due to injury and the emergence of Mario Mandzukic. I think next season they'll either try and keep Lewandowski for the last year of his contract or bring in Dzeko. He's been heavily linked with Dortmund since January.


----------



## Ziggs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Lewandowski?


Going to Bayern.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So that's signed for 8.5m and sold for 15m just a year later? Sounds pretty decent. Would have liked to have seen him given more of a chance but it was always gonna be awkward trying to fit him in.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



I Curry I said:


> So that's signed for 8.5m and sold for 15m just a year later? Sounds pretty decent. Would have liked to have seen him given more of a chance but it was always gonna be awkward trying to fit him in.


He's had a pretty decent season in a struggling Bremen side IMO.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney to Madrid to recreate a great duo with Ronaldo:robben2


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain to Arsenal. 

But who was logic?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ We Premier League now.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

https://twitter.com/fernaoficial

i reckon he wants a move.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> https://twitter.com/fernaoficial
> 
> i reckon he wants a move.


you sure thats him? not verified, and only followed by 1 journalist that i follow


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's the twitter on his website.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's too busy across the narrow sea.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Biggest transfer about to happen. Chris Taylor to Rovers on a free from Millwall. Oh yeah!

Pick your jaws up off the floor.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

garrido to norwich on a permanent signing

top lad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Higuain? Dafuq? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Our goalkeeper Darren Randolph on a free to Birmingham


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar to Barca or Bayern?


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca already have Neymar. Just about when they want him to join the squad. They have already given them 10 million with another 30 when he joins.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> ARSENAL TARGET VICTOR VALDES TELLS BARCELONA HE WANTS TO LEAVE ASAP
> 
> BARCELONA keeper Victor Valdes could be on his way to the Premier League THIS summer, after he told the Spanish giants he doesn't want to see out his contract.
> 
> The 31-year-old is due to stay at the Nou Camp until 2014, under the terms of his current deal.
> 
> But, after recently announcing he won't extend his 11-year spell at the La Liga champions, Valdes is believed to have told Barca of his intention to leave in the upcoming transfer window.
> 
> According to Radio Barcelona, the Spain international has told Nou Camp bosses he isn't keen on spending another season at his boyhood club.


Oh good god.

enaldo


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lol why would anyone want to go to bayern? They are already peaking. 

Barca are rebuilding and are coming back to to the top. Neymar would be stupid to even consider bayern. 

Barca's attacking line-up next season. 

Neymar---Messi---Deulofeu/Tello 

or 

Neymar------Messi
--Lewandowski--

brb over 200 goals between all of them. 

We sextuple now.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Valdes. Don't let the door hit you on the way out. 

brb we signing the GOAT German goalkeeper MARC-ANDRE TER STEGEN (lol Neuer) 

or maybe even HANDANOVIC 

each of them are 1000x better than Valdes. 

We German or Slovenian now.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

neymar isnt going to bayern

story is that gotze didn't want to leave dortmund for one more year, but was told that if he didnt go that bayern would sign neymar

barca chiefs are apparently in brazil now to wrap up neymar signing according to mundo.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ter Stegen? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We sextuple now.


You our jobber now.



EGame said:


> brb we signing the GOAT German goalkeeper MARC-ANDRE TER STEGEN (lol Neuer)


How many Gladbach matches have you watched?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di marzio saying that carlo will ask psg for his release and that perez has promised him bale

http://www.gianlucadimarzio.com/cal...-stasera-incontro-col-psg-lo-attende-il-real/


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> You our jobber now.
> 
> 
> 
> How many Gladbach matches have you watched?












Enough to know the guy is the best young keeper in the world. 

brb Ter-Stegen 
brb Neymar
brb Deulofeu
brb Hummels or Silva 
brb Lewandowski or Saurez 

SOON.JPG


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez and Messi playing together? :suarez1


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

my favourite part will be when Barca don't get any of Ter Stegen, Silva, Hummels or Lewandowski.

dunno what's worse, EGame's constant and unfunny butchering of the SOON.jpg or the WE *INSERT WORD HERE* NOW.

not funny bro, please stop.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™;18314434 said:


> my favourite part will be when Barca don't get any of Ter Stegen, Silva, Hummels or Lewandowski.
> 
> dunno what's worse, EGame's constant and unfunny butchering of the SOON.jpg or the WE *INSERT WORD HERE* NOW.
> 
> not funny bro, please stop.


jakes on you, i doesn't care.

potates gonna potate.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently we're signing Cavani for 42.5m. I'll believe it when I see it though.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id rather have lewan

cheaper, younger and we could use KDB as a bargaining chip


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David Villa is likely going to join Spurs. 

Happy for the guy, a good club where he will get plenty of playing time. He deserves it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely has to be dependent on Champions League?

Be one hell of a signing if so.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dont think he will be good signing for Spurs, 32 next season, hasnt looked the same since his injury, spurs could do better


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good transfer if true.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Dont think he will be good signing for Spurs, 32 next season, hasnt looked the same since his injury, spurs could do better


I think he just needs regular football. His game isn't so dependant on pace such as a Torres type.

Would be annoyed if he goes to Spurs. Will have no choice but to hate him as well.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

gotta wonder if he's just looking for that one last payday.

abidal leaving barca too :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jorge Jesus is now linked to the Everton job after saying he wants to manage in the PL.


----------



## RockCold

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't David Villa will be a good signing tbh. He's 32, lost a yard of pace and hasn't looked the same since his injury.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A broken down David Villa >>> Adebayor.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> "Chelsea will be much better next season because they will spend £100m and they will sign three or four players," Benitez told Spanish radio.


:mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> A broken down David Villa >>> Adebayor.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What's all this talk about Villa to Spurs? Seems far-fetched since we won't have CL next season, but if it were to happen I'd be pretty happy. Villa may be 32 but he's still a top finisher. Plus he could play up front or on the left when Bale plays central. I doubt it will happen, but if he was pretty cheap I'd take it as a short term deal.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Dont think he will be good signing for Spurs, 32 next season, hasnt looked the same since his injury, spurs could do better


Bullshit. Villa is still a great striker when given time.



ROUSEY said:


> Jorge Jesus is now linked to the Everton job after saying he wants to manage in the PL.


Is that the clown of Benfica? :lmao What an actor.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL @ these rumors. 

Barca putting Thiago up for sale and United interested. 

I don't even potato.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Plz don't play Villa on the left :fpalm


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> LOL @ these rumors.
> 
> Barca putting Thiago up for sale and United interested.
> 
> I don't even potato.


yeah that rumour has popped up a few times the past couple of years, strange, never going to happen


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> David Villa is likely going to join Spurs.
> 
> Happy for the guy, a good club where he will get plenty of playing time. He deserves it.


Say it ain't so. :jose


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Arsenal enter fray for Palermo midfielder Josip Ilicic
> 
> ARSENAL are the latest club to stake an interest in Palermo midfielder Josip Ilicic.
> 
> The 25-year-old Slovenian attacking midfielder has seen his reputation enhanced this season following a series of impressive displays, however was unable to prevent his side from getting relegated to Serie B.
> 
> The Gunners are looking to bolster their midfield and are expected to be handed a £70m transfer kitty.
> 
> And it seems that Arsenal are ready to join the transfer tussle for his signature.
> 
> Reports in Italy indicate no formal offer has been made even though Roma, Sampdoria and Zenit St Petersburg are on his tail.
> 
> Palermo president Maurizio Zamparini said: "Josip Ilicic is a player for big clubs so I really doubt that he will stay with us.
> 
> "We will have to talk of course but he has already told me that he will leave if he gets an offer from a big club. And I don't doubt that he will get one."
> 
> Ilicic rattled in 10 goals during Palermo's doomed Serie A campaign.
> 
> "We will have to talk of course but he has already told me that he will leave if he gets an offer from a big club"
> Maurizio Zamparini


Does someone know him? Is he good?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool interested in Papadopolous and Alderweireld.

Yes please.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LIVERPOOL TRANSFER NEWS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

Liverpool being linked to European players? 

I wouldn't get so happy just yet Guys we will be linked to 50 more before the end of June :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Alex Bruce and Chris Samba to be Liverpool's defensive signings, no doubt.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










OH LAWD





















































my body is ready


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rafa talking about Jose getting 100m to spend in the summer is interesting. Striker is the main priority, Lewandowski, Falcao, Rooney, it needs to happen. Looks like Jose wants to bring Khedira with him from Madrid, can be good to add more needed power in the midfield and Lampard can play in his natural position if true. Schurrle is close according to reports, fast and versatile winger from what I've seen from him. That should be around 100m if it all happens. Also Essien is coming back, hopefully as a defensive midfielder and not as a RB Jose plays him in Madrid. 

That would be pretty similar to our progression in 2004. If Jose builds a similar structure that we had back then in his first run it will be great. I don't think we can duplicate the domination we had back then because the squad was better, we had a best in the world contender in almost every position with Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Makelele/Essien etc along with great pace and talent on the wings from Robben, Duff, Cole etc. But it will still be the most promising squad in a long time. Waiting to see Mourinho's motivation in his second run, a lot happened since then and I don't think he will have the insane drive to be successful on the same level as 2004. Along with that, his connection to the club is much stronger this time. Next season should be interesting.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> @Arsenal 2h
> Wenger on signing Yaya Sanogo: 'It is in advanced stages but it is not done' #NUFCvAFC


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The person on twitter who said about ravel morrison and paul pogba leaving, also rooney wanting out and RVP coming in, says ronaldo to chelsea and he's put £450 bet on it :argh:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jones


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The person on twitter who said about ravel morrison and paul pogba leaving, also rooney wanting out and RVP coming in, says ronaldo to chelsea and he's put £450 bet on it :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck that.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It would be the most sexiest thing ever, but no chance it happens.

People would be happy we would stop singing the Champions of Europe song. We'd instead sing Viva Ronaldo :brodgers


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yaya Sanogo? This guy is a fucking machine. At least on Football Manager.

:HHH2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont know if i'd laugh or cry if enaldo went to chelsea

probably laugh, then realise we're coming 2nd at best.

but i highly doubt it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The person on twitter who said about ravel morrison and paul pogba leaving, also rooney wanting out and RVP coming in, says ronaldo to chelsea and he's put £450 bet on it :argh:












Damn :mourinho 

But can't see that after what Ronaldo said after the Dortmund game, looks like he's not on the best terms with Jose. Would be crazy. Maybe that's the 100m Rafa talked about? Nah...


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Does that mean I'll have to start saying C. Ronaldo's better than Messi now?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



God™;18395226 said:


> Does that mean I'll have to start saying C. Ronaldo's better than Messi now?


Yes. We must start saying it now, but then when it comes out he is not joining us, we must say that we always knew Messi was better.

..

...

......

.........

Ronaldo is so much better than Messi. Was robbedof the Ballon d'Or. Messi scores no important goals. Ronaldo always does.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo to Chelsea? If that happens, congrats Chelsea for the PL and CL double in advance.

And, we're signing Higuain. He's scoring 25 goals in the League, and we're finishing 3rd/4th again. :wenger


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

brb C. RONALDO
brb LEWANDOWSKI/FALCAO
brb FELLAINI/GUNDOGAN
brb VARANE/HUMMELS

SOON.JPG


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You Portuguese now.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo to Chelsea huh

Welll That's next seasons league sorted


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

brb Falcao flops ala Shava, Crespo, Torres :


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> brb C. RONALDO
> brb LEWANDOWSKI/FALCAO
> brb FELLAINI/GUNDOGAN
> brb VARANE/HUMMELS
> 
> SOON.JPG


I can confirm, I was SOON.JPG.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Julio Cesar is on his way to Arsenal.

:rvp


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You Portuguese.... again.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo to Chelsea? United fans reactions would be funny.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo is going to chelsea/PSG or staying at madrid.
Falcao is going to monaco/chelsea.
rooney is leaving united.
cavani to city.
Jose to chelsea.

Next season is already wrapped up lads.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Falcao to City supposed £54 million deal DONE!!! (take with a pinch of salt obviously)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...agree-record-54m-1897648#.UZgIP52uWlA.twitter


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Falcao to City supposed £54 million deal DONE!!! (take with a pinch of salt obviously)
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...agree-record-54m-1897648#.UZgIP52uWlA.twitter


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe Chelsea are going to meet Ronaldo's 1 billion buy out clause.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

All these big name transfer rumors are frusting me since I just know come 1st September there's a 99% chance I will be disappointed with our business while being very envious of everyone else


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Falcao to City supposed £54 million deal DONE!!! (take with a pinch of salt obviously)
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...agree-record-54m-1897648#.UZgIP52uWlA.twitter












Arsenal is your home, Falcao.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


>


I feel you brotha, the gif :lol

54m pound or euros? football, bloody hell :fergie


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

TBH I hear a lot of hype around the guy and saw him put four past Chelsea, but I don't watch an awful lot of La Liga, is he really British Record transfer worthy?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Absolutely.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It will be broke again when chelsea/city offer 60m for bale.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> All these big name transfer rumors are frusting me since I just know come 1st September there's a 99% chance I will be disappointed with our business while being very envious of everyone else


Your gonna like Poulsen or we're going to have a problem

EDIT: Don't look up Falcao on twitter. The tweet 2nd from the top is definitely not Falcao outside the Etihad


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dem quotes in dat mirror articles



> But the player is said to prefer City rather than go head-to-head with Fernando Torres, the favourite of owner Roman Abramovich, at Stamford Bridge.


:lmao yeah.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ConnorMCFC said:


> TBH I hear a lot of hype around the guy and saw him put four past Chelsea, but I don't watch an awful lot of La Liga, is he really British Record transfer worthy?


:bosh

It was a hatrick. Falcao is no Lewandowski :robben2


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Balague is trying to cover himself, after weeks ago saying we'd paid an advance for Falcao, by now saying we are having trouble selling Rooney, and cant bid for Falcao until we do :lmao


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought the Monaco deal was 90% done?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Falcao came out himself and clearly denied that the other day.

Don't believe what you read, so much shit these days, it's sad people make a living off of lies.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

footballers never lie too.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Football Journalism is easy.

Ze Moncao has ze mooney. Ze Falaco iz bestest striker en all of zis world. Falaco to Moncao oun!

As for players confirming: Winning the Premier League with any other team wouldn't be an accomplishment for me as I want to win it here with Arsenal #NumberOneArsenalFan


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Monaco move makes a lot of sense with a lot of clubs being put off by his third party ownership I would imagine


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

also the easiest route to real madrid, and no one really wants to pay what he wants besides monaco.

6 months tax free pay in a place like monaco, then fuck off to madrid, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sounds like a plan alright.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca: Manuel Pellegrini has made Real Madrid defender Pepe (30) one of his main targets to form part of his new project at City.

hahahahahahahahahaha

i see our project involves breaking the legs of all the strikers in the league.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope that deal goes through.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Marca: Manuel Pellegrini has made Real Madrid defender Pepe (30) one of his main targets to form part of his new project at City.
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> i see our project involves breaking the legs of all the strikers in the league.


Who do you actually support?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

all the winning teams


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why don't I like City, Kiz?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> *Marca: Manuel Pellegrini has made Real Madrid defender Pepe (30) one of his main targets to form part of his new project at City.
> *
> hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> i see our project involves breaking the legs of all the strikers in the league.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, I do see the Falcao to Monaco transfer happening. I actually don't mind as though I'd like Falcao at Chelsea, I'm not desperate for him to join as before. Only thing that really annoys me is he won't be in the CL again...


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Chelsea can give a shot to Lukaku. He's look serious with WBA this season and with the service he'd get, he can't be worse than Torres and Ba.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Why don't I like City, Kiz?


because opinions


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With Tito's health not in good condition and the nature of his illness, will Barca get themselves another Manager? I don't think they need one if Tito can be available full-time but his health may not allow.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

home for the next 2 months at least :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fernandinho ‏@fernaoficial 38m
“@BlueMoon_JL: @fernaoficial Do you want to join City? Please answer! Really hope you join  #FernandinhoToCity #MCFC”yes my friend!!!

getting kinda creepy now :lol


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :brodgers


That would be a great signing, seriously.

PLEASE MAKE IT HAPPEN :brodgers


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool Premier League Champions 2013/14:

Begovic
Johnson Agger Papadopoulos Enrique
Gerrard Lucas
Coutinho Eriksen Sturridge
Suarez

:brodgers​
And offload Carroll, Spearing, Skrtel, Reina, Jones etc.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> also the easiest route to real madrid, and no one really wants to pay what he wants besides monaco.
> 
> 6 months tax free pay in a place like monaco, then fuck off to madrid, sounds pretty good to me.


ok so just because Real were linked with Falcao, this is all gonna happen is it, just so Atletico don't anger their fans selling directly to them?

I won't believe it till I see it myself.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont see myself saying it was going to happen.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can definitely see Monaco being the stepping stone for Falcao. Win them the league / get champions league . Then bitch his way to one of the big clubs.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You never believe these transfer stories and then they happen anyway, Renegade.

ROONEY DOESN'T WANT OUT!!!!

I BET MY LIFE ON THIAGO SILVA AND IBRAHIMOVIC NOT JOINING PSG!!!!!


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney's still there :side:

Plus with this Falcao already came out and denied it. Different, Ibra and Silva never did that, hence why I always say I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

perez to hold a presser at 8 pm spanish time


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gonalons, N'Koulou and Higuian please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Any good footballers please and nobody british except Bale.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> Rooney's still there :side:
> 
> Plus with this Falcao already came out and denied it. Different, Ibra and Silva never did that, hence why I always say I'll believe it when I see it.


It was right before a cup final. He's not going to come out and say, "yep, I'm fucking outta here!".

He may not join Monaco, I don't know. But it does make sense. It's not like he's going over there to play for peanuts. They are loaded. And it's probably only for a year.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

atletico announce falcao is leaving

moureen will be sacked today apparently. leaving at the end of the season. whatever.


----------



## Hawksea

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar, Rooney and Falcao all to Arsenal rumours floating around.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

all will go to arsenal for 15 mil combined.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hawksea said:


> Neymar, Rooney and Falcao all to Arsenal rumours floating around.


What kinda rumours are you reading boy?


I saw Higuain linked with us, don't want him but I do want a striker. We need a nice CM too replace Arteta aswell.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> With Tito's health not in good condition and the nature of his illness, will Barca get themselves another Manager? I don't think they need one if Tito can be available full-time but his health may not allow.


only one man for the job


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kappa :lol


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Never thought I would be sad to see Mou go. I mean the guy turned Madrid into such a fucking circus it was really beautiful to watch. 

Ancelotti will make them much better next season, back to a 2 horse la liga.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/20/liverpool-kolo-toure-defence?CMP=twt_gu

:lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No Brendo, please :jose


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/20/liverpool-kolo-toure-defence?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> :lmao


Yeah just saw this trending on Twitter, interesting option!

Has a Hammer I hope they can get Carroll on a permanent deal


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's on a free though so I wouldn't be too bothered.

More money to throw at Eriksen and Papadopoulos


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd laugh and cry if liverpool get eriksen :jose especially when dortmund are intrested.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't care who we buy anymore but not Pepe, the mans a disgrace in football boots!!


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*West Ham boss Sam Allardyce has confirmed the club are on the verge of signing Romanian defender Razvan Rat.*

Rat is available on a free transfer after seeing out his contract at Shakhtar Donetsk and Allardyce has targeted the 31-year-old to help fill the club's problematic left-back spot.

Talks are thought to be at an advanced stage and Allardyce is hopeful of making Rat his first signing of the summer.

"I think at the moment it is talking terms and conditions and if we get through that then hopefully it's a chance of a medical and then see where we go from there," Allardyce told Sky Sports News.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



MetalX said:


> What kinda rumours are you reading boy?
> 
> 
> I saw Higuain linked with us, don't want him but I do want a striker. We need a nice CM too replace Arteta aswell.


So much ignorance here.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> He's on a free though so I wouldn't be too bothered.
> 
> More money to throw at Eriksen and Papadopoulos


I would mind, but if we got Eriksen and KYRIAKOS PAPADOPOULOS (great name) then it would offset it by a long way.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought Eriksen was off to Dortmund, thought it would be the more likely choice, what with them being in the champions league


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> I would mind, but if we got Eriksen and *KYRIAKOS PAPADOPOULOS* (great name) then it would offset it by a long way.


City were linked with him a couple of months ago, seems to have died down now..


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ yep. we'll also get linked to every CB this window. 



united_07 said:


> I thought Eriksen was off to Dortmund, thought it would be the more likely choice, what with them being in the champions league


he's been linked to a few places and we get linked to everyone. I don't think we have a shot at anyone good, so my expectations for this window are signing Alex Pearce and someone shite. However, if we get him i'd be very happy


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/20/liverpool-kolo-toure-defence?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> :lmao












Still on a free and as long as he's not on huge wages I can live with it. With no European football next season it's not like he would be playing week in week out if the deal does happen anyway


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this on twitter



> Napoli pres. De Laurentiis: "We are in talks with Manchester City for Cavani and Dzeko"
> 
> Re Cavani-Dzeko, my sources that options on which they are working is Cavani for Dzeko+33m €,


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



>












Not sure whether to fap or run


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:wilkins


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Not sure whether to fap or run


Both.. Rapping? Funning? hmmm..


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sky italy saying moutinho and james rodriguez to monaco for 70 mil euros combined.


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Juventus being linked with Tevez, Suarez, Higuain, Jovetic :side:

Take your pick as long as you sign one of them.

Hopefully Llorente fits in nicely.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't see Suarez leaving 'Pool, unless they really want to get rid of him. But he's a world class player and Liverpool need him--despite his antics.

I think Juve may go for Higuain or Tevez. I hope for Tevez because I really want Higuain. If we are spending this season, I'd be glad if it were on Higuain and co.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> sky italy saying moutinho and james rodriguez to monaco for 70 mil euros combined.


:gun: :gun:


Cavani to city pisses me off but they were always going to get him or falcao.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Monaco shit is getting tedious. Until anything's anywhere near confirmed don't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Reports in Bosnia are claiming #Stoke goalkeeper Asmir Begovic has agreed a deal to join #LFC


I guess there might be some truth in the Pepe to Barca after all.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina to Barca and i fucking cheer at EGame's tears :lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina was after recovering his form though :downing

Cech went through a poor spell a couple of years ago, but now he looks to be back to his best, I was hoping it might be the same with Pepe.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina has been sliding for awhile tbh. I just never feel confident when he's in goal. Or when Jones is in goal for that matter.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Reina to Barca and i fucking cheer at EGame's tears :lmao


Pretty sure Reina confirmed that he would be at Liverpool next season in an interview last week? 

I will suicide if he actually comes.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SSN are saying Caroll to West Ham has been agreed


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll miss Big Andy.

15M (Andy) + 20M (Reina) :side: = 35M

35M = New Andy Carroll

The circle of life


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

15 Million for Carroll :lmao


----------



## Death Rider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We got 15m for Carroll? :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gambit said:


> We got 15m for Carroll? :mark:


He's thinking it over,, daft twat..


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bosnian newsparpers are reporting Asmir Begovic has agreed terms with Liverpool.

Yaya Sanogo confirms he will join Arsenal on a free #BeJealousBitches

Steven Jovetic will sign for Juventus.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Pretty sure Reina confirmed that he would be at Liverpool next season in an interview last week?
> 
> I will suicide if he actually comes.


Bit drastic, although I'd settle for you posting like a grown up if that's possible. Puberty must kick in soon.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Bit drastic, although I'd settle for you posting like a grown up if that's possible. Puberty must kick in soon.


jakes on you, I doesn't grown up.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> Bosnian newsparpers are reporting Asmir Begovic has agreed terms with Liverpool.
> 
> *Yaya Sanogo confirms he will join Arsenal on a free #BeJealousBitches*
> 
> Steven Jovetic will sign for Juventus.


Why would anyone be jealous? Either he becomes the new Bendtner or he turns into a decent player and gets sold to a bigger club...

Come to think of it, even Bendtner went to a bigger club ique2


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> SSN are saying Caroll to West Ham has been agreed












Didn't mind Carroll personally and we obviously overpaid for him but I have no problems seeing him go to West Ham and actually play for a team which suits his style. We were never gonna get a great deal for him so £15m is fine with me. 

As for Reina Im with RUS. The guy has been on the decline for at least 3 seasons now. He found some great form at the end of this season but I still don't feel fully confident in the guy. If we get a great price for him then thanks for the memories Reina but it's time to move on.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm very surprised no team has made a move for Ter Stegen. Anyone who's seen Moechengladbach games this year will understand why.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Carroll returning for good!  :mark:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Supposedly 16 year old Barca kid, Sergi Canos, at Liverpool academy today.










We Barca now :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

this will definitely help you win the possession


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently we are close to Ter Stegen. 

My body is ready.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sergi? come on lad :brodgers If true then we have a lot of good young wingers.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I'm very surprised no team has made a move for Ter Stegen. Anyone who's seen Moechengladbach games this year will understand why.


i would love ter stegen but he'll go to a bigger club. He's meant to be signing for Barca if you believe the rumours.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no one talks about Neymar signing for Barca? WOW!


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Has it happened?


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes.

http://as.com/diarioas/2013/05/21/english/1369146649_322401.html

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football...ester-City-target-Neymar-signs-for-Barcelona/


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So that's a no.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i still dont understand how clubs can be 'snubbed' when there is no evidence that they've made an offer.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"According to Brazillian Newspapers" 

lol. Part of me wouldn't be surprised to see him happen but until their is some concrete evidence im not gonna buy it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Neymar does go to Barca I can see him struggling to adapt. He's a fine player, but he's the top dog not only at Santos, but in the whole of Brazil right now. He's used to being the star. But what happens when he goes to Barca and isn't the number one guy? Clearly Messi is _the_ man and the prized asset, but Neymar seems to like being in the spotlight as the reason people go to watch the team he plays for. I feel he might not take kindly to being at best the #2 guy behind Messi. We'll see though, It would be pretty exciting to see him play there.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

neymar's also only 21 and would understand he's not the top dog at such a club. he would still be a star.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know, but 21 year olds can be naive. I doubt he actually thinks he would be the top guy if he went there, but having gotten used to that kind of treatment at Santos it might be a bit of a culture shock when more attention is on other players than him. I'm just speculating though, I would want that transfer to happen as it would be intriguing to see how Neymar does, especially in the same team as Messi.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think he'll thrive. in brazil, he'd have 5-6 players trying to defend him whenever he got the ball. put him in a team with guys like messi, iniesta, he stops being the only guy the defence needs to think about. conversely, he'll be facing better defenders, but some of the la liga defending is shocking anyways.

im very interested to see how he goes in the champions league however.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're being linked, by spanish media, with Thiago for €18m, but its Marca, so i doubt its true, but it would be good to see


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'd evil laugh for an entire summer if we signed him. I doubt I'll be evil laughing for a whole summer.*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar and Messi would be insane in the same team


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is there any truth to the Kolo to Liverpool Rumours?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar would do well at Barca, especially considering he'd be playing alongside Messi. As Kiz said, the defending in La Liga is a joke so I see no problem for Neymar at Barca.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I'll miss Big Andy.
> 
> 15M (Andy) + 20M (Reina) :side: = 35M
> 
> 35M = New Andy Carroll
> 
> The circle of life





Gambit said:


> We got 15m for Carroll? :mark:


You won't be getting £15m for him. Forgetting the 25% sell on clause Newcastle have? :brodgers


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*The agent of Massimo Ambrosini has revealed that West Ham have made a bid for the AC Milan midfielder.*



> There had been rumours that Moreno Roggi, Ambrosini's agent, had been in London to have talks with the club, a story which Roggi denied.
> 
> He did however claim that West Ham had made an offer to the player, and that a club in the MLS had done the same.
> 
> "It's true I was in London, but not to talk about the Massimo's future," Roggi told calciomercato.it.
> 
> "I confirm there are offers from West Ham and Major League Soccer for him, but the situation is in stand-by.
> 
> "Like every year, Massimo will first discuss his future with AC Milan, so you have to wait again to have news."
> 
> Ambrosini has been at AC Milan since 1995, making almost 350 Serie A appearances.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Magsimus said:


> You won't be getting £15m for him. Forgetting the 25% sell on clause Newcastle have? :brodgers


Uh oh :suarez2


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And, where is Suarez going? :suarez1


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Uh oh :suarez2


We won the transfers :brodgers

Fulham doing early business signing Derek Boateng and Fernando Amorebieta.

Phil Neville wants the Everton job. Martinez "considering his future".


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It would be interesting to see where Benitez and Martinez go. Also, who's going to Monaco? I'm sure Jose wants to replace Ranieri again. :mourinho


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> Is there any truth to the Kolo to Liverpool Rumours?


Was on SSN yesterday so could be some weight to it. Haven't heard much on it today though



Magsimus said:


> You won't be getting £15m for him. Forgetting the 25% sell on clause Newcastle have? :brodgers


Fuuuuuuuu enaldo


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this



> French paper L'Equipe is reporting that PSG have opened talks with Wayne Rooney and he is interested in a move


hopefully get a good deal out of them


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> just seen this
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully get a good deal out of them


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> just seen this
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully get a good deal out of them


Take the money & run, if PSG offer around 40M mark to us for him I wouldn't even think twice about it nor do I think the club will either. Also If i remember right L'Equipe where the first major news/paper to break Eden Hazard to Chelsea deal last year.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Thiago leaves, I will NEVER forgive Tito, Zubi, Rosell and the entire management staff. 

Fucking idiots. The lot of them.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently both Moutinho and James Rodriguez are both in Monaco having medicals :side:

how are monaco going to get around FFP?


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Apparently both Moutinho and James Rodriguez are both in Monaco having medicals :side:
> 
> how are monaco going to get around FFP?


The stupid loophole for 'other income' that all but deems FFP pointless.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Magsimus said:


> We won the transfers :brodgers
> 
> Fulham doing early business signing Derek Boateng and Fernando Amorebieta.
> 
> Phil Neville wants the Everton job. Martinez "considering his future".


As I posted in the EPL thread, Vitor Pereria is set to be named the new Everton manager.

EDIT: According to all the 'sources'


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Still 2/1 in the betting too if you believe the reports in Portugal are legit.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BREAKING: Santos have turned down a €20m offer from Barcelona for Neymar. (Source: Eurosport)


So Barca not getting the Brazilian star?


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Magsimus said:


> You won't be getting £15m for him. Forgetting the 25% sell on clause Newcastle have? :brodgers


Is this for real? Is so, wow. Whoever negotiated that deal on Liverpool's end should probably look for another line of work.

I assume that means we could also have had a lower bid accepted for Carroll, around £12m? Should've gone for that if so.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope to God that Barca bid had incentives in such as installments, per appearances, etc. If it's just €20m, that's bloody embarrassing.



united_07 said:


> Apparently both Moutinho and James Rodriguez are both in Monaco having medicals :side:
> 
> how are monaco going to get around FFP?


Does it count since they are not in Europe yet?


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> So Barca not getting the Brazilian star?


have a feeling that Real will overtake Barca in the hunt for Neymar. The guys from RMA are fucking crazy and when they want something they'll take. 

Also, I hope to see Bale at RMA next season. Ronaldo as the Left Winger, Ozil as CAM and Bale as the Right Winger with someone like Cavani or Falcao as the striker. That attacking will destroy everything in their path. Not too fond on Ancelotti being the next manager.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Im guessing the Barca bid is just for Santos percentage of the player, as he is co-owned by 2 investment companies as well as santos


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> I hope to God that Barca bid had incentives in such as installments, per appearances, etc. If it's just €20m, that's bloody embarrassing.


But Pep Tito knows the market.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca are cunts, probably just bidding to get the player to force a move.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

barca flushed over 30 million down the toilet for sanchez, infinity number of euros for Ibra, and 20 million for song, and they only offered 20 million for neymar?

da heyll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

soon.jpg


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao astounding


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Jose wants 4-5 players with 100m to spend for the next season. Some of the names, Schurrle, Hulk, Mangala, Isco, Khedira and Fellaini. To the potential strikers list of Falcao/Lewandowski/Rooney, Mario Gomez is now another option, 25m deal.

Really hope Hulk isn't an option. I will take Schurrle from that list, specifically to add versatility on the wings and he will probably fit the best in Mourinho's rotation. After that, or even more importantly, a strong DM is needed. 

There are also rumors that he doesn't want Luiz because he thinks he doesn't fit in his team structure but that's probably BS. Torres is out, maybe bring back Lukaku but that depends on the striker we sign with Ba also probably staying.

Jose can officially sign from June 3. He will probably join the squad after the US tour.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Please don't ruin Gomez


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Brendan, I lost my towel again"
":brodgers"


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Doesn't matter if Neymar doesn't come, we've already convinced best young talent in the world to love Barca.





























































SOON


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

.jpg


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've also signed Drake umad?


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We've also signed Drake umad?


How many damn teams does that bellend need to support?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Please don't ruin Gomez


He ruined himself last year :brodgers

Do not want him. Not for £25m at all.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He ruined himself last year :brodgers
> 
> Do not want him. Not for £25m at all.




What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Him bombing in the CL final. Subbed at half time in the semi final of the Euros vs Italy. No one has ever looked at him the same again.

Big game flop.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> How many damn teams does that bellend need to support?






























YOLO

He's the next Snoop Dogg for Sure


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They obviously don't support a team though. They just wear the kit where they are performing.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Him bombing in the CL final. Subbed at half time in the semi final of the Euros vs Italy. No one has ever looked at him the same again.
> 
> Big game flop.


:kobe

17 goals in 30 games is better than the shite that you have up front Joel.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Him bombing in the CL final. Subbed at half time in the semi final of the Euros vs Italy. No one has ever looked at him the same again.
> 
> Big game flop.


EVERY BAYERN PLAYER bombed at the CL final. They must all suck. Same for Germany against Italy. the worst German performance I can ever recall seeing. Horrible examples, but even then, he scored the all important goal against Madrid in the first leg last season, without which we would've crashed out one level earlier. He scored in the stalemate against Portugal just as he was about to be subbed.

I'll never understand some football fans. One huge performance and you're a GOAT, a couple of bad performance and you're a WOAT.

He's scored 11 goals this season in the BuLi from 9 starts. I'm not including his other appearances b/c he's usually subbed in after 80 mins anyway. He netted thrice in the Euros, 4 times in the German cup from 1 start and 2 subs.

Sitting on the bench almost the entire season, he's not complained once. Great professional and a brilliant finisher. You'd be lucky to have him.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea don't know how to appreciate anything, seeing as they dispose of managers/players so often.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> 17 goals in 30 games is better than the shite that you have up front Joel.


Find me where I have disputed this. Completely besides the point.

Mandzukic has been selected for the all the big matches, bar the Barca first leg where credit to Gomez he scored.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> EVERY BAYERN PLAYER bombed at the CL final. They must all suck. Same for Germany against Italy. the worst German performance I can ever recall seeing. Horrible examples, but even then, he scored the all important goal against Madrid in the first leg last season, without which we would've crashed out one level earlier. He scored in the stalemate against Portugal just as he was about to be subbed.
> 
> I'll never understand some football fans. One huge performance and you're a GOAT, a couple of bad performance and you're a WOAT.
> 
> He's scored 11 goals this season in the BuLi from 9 starts. I'm not including his other appearances b/c he's usually subbed in after 80 mins anyway. He netted thrice in the Euros, 4 times in the German cup from 1 start and 2 subs.
> 
> Sitting on the bench almost the entire season, he's not complained once. Great professional and a brilliant finisher. You'd be lucky to have him.


Every Bayern player did not bomb at all. It was Gomez and Robben. But you want other examples of Gomez, you just have to look at him in the entire Euro 2008, we'll ignore the WC 2010, as Lowe realised that he had no right starting over Klose and then look at him last season vs Dortmund and the Madrid semis (where he did score the winner in Munich, but that we only after wasting tons of chances). He does not excel in the big occasions.

You are a Gomez fan boy (which you have said before), so I don't expect you to acknowlegdge this.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol @ fanboy.

Gomez 2012-13 goals to game ratio: 0.56
Mandzukic 2012-13 goals to game ratio: .5

He'd rape the Premier League with Oscar, Hazard and Mata behind him. He's a top 10 striker in the world.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How can you write off someone for not being a big game performer while also admitting that he isn't selected for the "big games"? Chelsea should be all over someone like Gomez. With Mata, Hazard, and Oscar behind him he'd score a boatload.

edit: ah fucking ninja'd. damn you HOL


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

CHA CHA


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Lol @ fanboy.
> 
> Gomez 2012-13 goals to game ratio: 0.56
> Mandzukic 2012-13 goals to game ratio: .5
> 
> He'd rape the Premier League with Oscar, Hazard and Mata behind him. He's a top 10 striker in the world.





Rush said:


> How can you write off someone for not being a big game performer while also admitting that he isn't selected for the "big games"? Chelsea should be all over someone like Gomez. With Mata, Hazard, and Oscar behind him he'd score a boatload.
> 
> edit: ah fucking ninja'd. damn you HOL


Uh... Because history tells me so. I'm not saying he is a shit striker. I'm not saying he is an average striker. He's a very good striker. And I'm sure he'd score a lot against the teams from 5-20. But when it comes to the teams in the top 4 and the final stages of cups, history tells me he isn't going to perform.

We shouldn't be all over him when Falcao, Cavani and possibly Lewandowski are available. And we most certainly shouldn't be all over him if he is going to cost £25m. That's how much we bought Drogba for. A real winner.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Uh... Because history tells me so. I'm not saying he is a shit striker. I'm not saying he is an average striker. He's a very good striker. And I'm sure he'd score a lot against the teams from 5-20. *But when it comes to the teams in the top 4 and the final stages of cups, history tells me he isn't going to perform.*
> 
> We shouldn't be all over him when Falcao, Cavani and possibly Lewandowski are available. And we most certainly shouldn't be all over him if he is going to cost £25m. That's how much we bought Drogba for. A real winner.


what history? Your history of 2 games? Gomez would absolutely kill it at Chelsea, and is a far more realistic and cost effective option than Falcao, Cavani and Lewandowski (who wouldn't cost too much, but i don't see him being interested in going to you guys at all)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cavani/gomez/aguero

it's happening.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd bet my life that Gomez would be the EPL top scorer if he went to a big club in England.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:suarez2


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> what history? Your history of 2 games? Gomez would absolutely kill it at Chelsea, and is a far more realistic and cost effective option than Falcao, Cavani and Lewandowski (who wouldn't cost too much, but i don't see him being interested in going to you guys at all)


The whole of Euro 2008.
The semi final of Euro 2012.
Majority of the game vs Madrid in Munich.
Vs Madrid in the Bernabeu.
Vs Chelsea in the CL final.
Dortmund at home, away and in the cup final last season.
Olic was preferred in the CL final vs Inter in 2010 ffs. Fucking Olic.

Yep. 2 games.

Falcao is more realistic as we've been linked to him for years. He'd cost more because he's 10x the striker Gomez is. Same applies to Cavani.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i can just imagine moyes sitting in his office looking at transfer targets

I CANT EVEN FECKIN PRONOUNCE TEEAGOE ALACANTYA

apparently vermaelen's on the market. i'd take him on the cheap. we can turn him around ala clichy.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sergi coming to Liverpool..can anyone tell me more about him


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



King Kenny said:


> Sergi coming to Liverpool..can anyone tell me more about him


apparently he's a gun winger but i don't know anything about him.



Joel said:


> The whole of Euro 2008.
> The semi final of Euro 2012.
> Majority of the game vs Madrid in Munich.
> Vs Madrid in the Bernabeu.
> Vs Chelsea in the CL final.
> Dortmund at home, away and in the cup final last season.
> Olic was preferred in the CL final vs Inter in 2010 ffs. Fucking Olic.
> 
> Yep. 2 games.
> 
> Falcao is more realistic as we've been linked to him for years. He'd cost more because he's 10x the striker Gomez is. Same applies to Cavani.


He was equal top scorer in euro 12, and was 2nd top scorer in the CL last year. 1 poor half in euro 12, and an average game in the CL final doesn't wipe away what you do in the entirity of the tournament. Also fuck out of here with the constant "this guy got picked over him" shite. How can you bring it up when talking about poor performances in 'big games' if he doesn't start the fucking game? Gomez is a proven goalscorer. You don't win the league based on a couple of games, you win it based on the entire season. 

You are not going to drop another ton of money on Falcao. It isn't realistic.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Two shots placed, as anticipated. The Monaco does not stop, after Falcao are in arrival the signatures on Contracts for the James Rodriguez and Joao Moutinho. Both taken for 70 millions of euro from the Port, they will be reinforcements for Claudio Ranieri: in the Principality there are own i two Portuguese, together to the agent Jorge Mendes, to define the last details and sign. The blows in Monaco continue ...

di marzio on moutinho/rodriguez


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ is that even English. Wow.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's translated from italian using chrome.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



King Kenny said:


> Sergi coming to Liverpool..can anyone tell me more about him


These tweets are from his thread on RAWK



> @Desi_LFC *One of the best of his generation at the club*. Out of all the potential departures mentioned recent, the one they want most.
> 
> @Desi_LFC *Best player of 97 generation, for me*. Often plays in 4-3-3, from the right or in central striker role. Devastating ATT player.


U mad Egame? :brodgers

(INB4 Barca buy him back in 5 years and *I* am mad)


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Two shots placed, as anticipated. The Monaco does not stop, after Falcao are in arrival the signatures on Contracts for the James Rodriguez and Joao Moutinho. Both taken for 70 millions of euro from the Port, they will be reinforcements for Claudio Ranieri: in the Principality there are own i two Portuguese, together to the agent Jorge Mendes, to define the last details and sign. The blows in Monaco continue ...
> 
> di marzio on moutinho/rodriguez


What? 

:austin

Alan Pardew has been assured that his job is safe by Mike Ashley. 

Rio Ferdinand signs 1 year extension at Man U.

Sunderland defender Titus Bramble has confirmed his exit from the club and he has been linked with a move to America. Leave the memories alone! :bramble


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what it's basically saying is that moutinho and rodriguez will sign for monaco today or tomorrow.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> These tweets are from his thread on RAWK
> 
> 
> 
> U mad Egame? :brodgers
> 
> (INB4 Barca buy him back in 5 years and *I* am mad)


Welsh Xavi and Mini Xavi sat in midfield in front of Big Kolo. This is our year. we finishing 8th


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if Monaco get Rodriguez and Moutinho :wilkins

wonder if they'll sign any actual French players tho 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Re: Gomez

He'd eat everybody in the Prem with DAT trio behind him. He's a shit "footballer" but a top drawer striker. Make sense of that.


@ Joel

I wouldn't trust Chelsea fans' and management's evaluation of a striker. :torres I think they've forgotten what a good striker is after Drogba.


Re: Mou

Checkbook manager. :jose


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> He was equal top scorer in euro 12, and was 2nd top scorer in the CL last year. 1 poor half in euro 12, and an average game in the CL final doesn't wipe away what you do in the entirity of the tournament. Also fuck out of here with the constant "this guy got picked over him" shite. How can you bring it up when talking about poor performances in 'big games' if he doesn't start the fucking game? Gomez is a proven goalscorer. You don't win the league based on a couple of games, you win it based on the entire season.
> 
> You are not going to drop another ton of money on Falcao. It isn't realistic.


Didn't score a single Euro goal after Matchday 2. Wasted tons of chances in the CL semis and the final. Who the fuck is saying it wipes everything away? I'm saying when it comes to crunch time, he doesn't appear. Why this being disputed when he has failed in this situation time after time I don't understand. Not once have I said he's not a good striker. Not once. Am I supposed to lie and say he is a clutch player to appease his fans?

And there's a reason he didn't start the final in 2010. They splashed out big on him. If he was a big game player, why didn't he start that final? He isn't starting on Saturday either and there is a reason why.

It is very realistic as history tells us Chelsea spend big and we know a striker is needed. You're a Liverpool fan, so you history should be something you excel in.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> wonder if they'll sign any actual French players tho 8*D


Only if they take Pardew as manager. But Alan's NOT FOR SALE.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Didn't score a single Euro goal after Matchday 2. Wasted tons of chances in the CL semis and the final. Who the fuck is saying it wipes everything away? I'm saying when it comes to crunch time, he doesn't appear. Why this being disputed when he has failed in this situation time after time I don't understand. Not once have I said he's not a good striker. Not once. Am I supposed to lie and say he is a clutch player to appease his fans?
> 
> And there's a reason he didn't start the final in 2010. They splashed out big on him. If he was a big game player, why didn't he start that final? He isn't starting on Saturday either and there is a reason why.
> 
> It is very realistic as history tells us Chelsea spend big and we know a striker is needed. You're a Liverpool fan, so you history should be something you excel in.


so what you're saying is you wouldn't take a bloke who would get you 20+ goals a season because you percieve him to not be a big game player. What a crock of shit.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wrong thread.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> so what you're saying is you wouldn't take a bloke who would get you 20+ goals a season because you percieve him to not be a big game player. What a crock of shit.


I wouldn't buy Gomez for £25m, no. Knock of £5-10m from that £25m and then sure. And then I still want a better option than him. So what I'm saying is like the smart people who run and manage Bayern Munich, I do not want Gomez as my leading striker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Still getting linked to strootman, Fellaini and Thiago, i look forward to us not signing any of them.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumour going round, as Porto are selling Moutinho and rodriguez to monaco for €70m, to avoid giving Sporting a large 25% sell on fee from Moutinho, Porto are selling rodriguez for €69m and Moutinho for €1m


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao horrible fuckers.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Genius


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> At a time when it is not yet certain if Benfica's coach Jorge Jesus is staying, the Lisbon "Reds" have approached Jupp Heynckes, head coach of Bayern Munchen, to know the availability of the German to return to the Champions League 2013/2014 final stadium, Estadio da Luz.
> 
> The assurance was given by Quique Reyes, the businessman of Jupp Heynckes, who also spoke in the interest of two other former clubs in hiring the coach who will be succeeded by Pep Guardiola in Bayern.
> 
> «Heynckes said he would leave the Bundesliga. Following the remaining games left, he will make his decision. Benfica, Athletic Bilbao and BM'gladbach already entered directly in contact with him, "said the businessman, told Cadena Cope.
> 
> Jupp Heynckes has been coach of Benfica in 1999/2000 and 2000/2001, the season in which turned out to be replaced by José Mourinho.


_(translated the best way I can, it's all over the news here)_

*I love Jesus for what he's done to Benfica so far, but if this is true, I would definitely not say no to it after seeing what Jupp did with Bayern. And there's one thing I really hate about Jesus, it's that when he decides that he wants to use a certain formation, he doesn't change it, even if he's losing 0-5. Stubborn old man.
Please let it be true. :mark:*



united_07 said:


> Rumour going round, as Porto are selling Moutinho and rodriguez to monaco for €70m, to avoid giving Sporting a large 25% sell on fee from Moutinho, Porto are selling rodriguez for €69m and Moutinho for €1m


*Turns out it's around €50m, but the second part is right. They're selling both, but Moutinho is pretty much free just so Sporting doesn't benefit from it.
Poor Sporting, they finished 8th, worst season in recent history, and the only guy who actually still did something, Van Wolfswinkel, is leaving. :lol*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Rumour going round, as Porto are selling Moutinho and rodriguez to monaco for €70m, to avoid giving Sporting a large 25% sell on fee from Moutinho, Porto are selling rodriguez for €69m and Moutinho for €1m












Out fucking standing stuff


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> I wouldn't buy Gomez for £25m, no. Knock of £5-10m from that £25m and then sure. And then I still want a better option than him. So what I'm saying is like the smart people who run and manage Bayern Munich, I do not want Gomez as my leading striker.


In an ideal world, itd be lewandowski that's leading our attacking line

20 million euros for Gomez would be fair. maaaaybe 25


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumours are Liverpool are trying to get this mad fucker in to replace Carra.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






I'd love him here. 

I'd enjoy it if Huth stamped Suarez again with this guy on the same pitch


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

His talent aside, we need more Suarez type players who sweat blood and tears for the team. Rumored priced of £12-15m, we could sort out CB position out just with the £15m from Carroll's sale with Toure apparently coming in on a free too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Barcelona have already a deal with Liverpool goalkeeper Reina and is also negotiating with Monchengladbach goalkeeper Ter Stegen. [sport]


This is where the Neymar money went.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca signing ALL the goalkeepers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Papa goes from babyface to raper of horses within a split second.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Rumour going round, as Porto are selling Moutinho and rodriguez to monaco for €70m, to avoid giving Sporting a large 25% sell on fee from Moutinho, Porto are selling rodriguez for €69m and Moutinho for €1m


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'd love him here.
> 
> I'd enjoy it if Huth stamped Suarez again with this guy on the same pitch


I imagine the conversation went along the lines of;

Samaras: Calm down lad, it's only football

Papadopoulos: EAT SHIT AND DIE!


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina, Valdes and Ter stegan? Funny how Ter Stegan would be the guy to never play


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

-Valdes is leaving this summer, in fact he's hosting a farewell dinner for the team this weekend. 
-Reina has said twice now that he is staying at Liverpool
-We will likely get TER STEGEN (LAWD) aka future GOAT 

LOL Neuer better enjoy his time on the German national team because when we develop TER GOATEGEN, he's gonna be warming the bench for years to come.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Valdes to Arsenal still on?

Dem Greeks are crazy. :jordan2


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'd love him here.
> 
> I'd enjoy it if Huth stamped Suarez again with this guy on the same pitch


:lmao

Samaras gets OWNED in that video.

We need papapapadpdapdppadopoulos. 

If the Reina rumour is true, then that's fine. He's been poor for two-three seasons now anyway. Barca can have him. Interesting to see who we get to replace him though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the bit where he goes across the back and comes out the other side gets me everytime.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Begovic to replace Reina. I'd be happy with him.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> the bit where he goes across the back and comes out the other side gets me everytime.


@0:48

SOON

:brodgers



King Kenny said:


> Begovic to replace Reina. I'd be happy with him.


People have said he's been quality but I haven't seen too much of Stoke, so I can't really judge. Better be good if the transfer does go through.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hope Heynckes goes to M'Gladbach out of those teams.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

valdes to monaco


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

reina to barca? :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Daily Mail reports Swansea City captain Ashley Williams is on the verge of joining Arsenal.

Arsenal are said to have made an initial enquiry for the Wales centre half in January and are expected to renew their interest in the coming weeks, but Swansea chairman Huw Jenkins has denied there had been any contact between the clubs yet.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought Heynckes is retiring? Why do people talk as if he is going to another club?


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FOOTBALL
Spain squad for European Under-21 Championships:

Goalkeepers: David De Gea (Manchester United), Diego Marino (Villarreal), Joel Robles (Atletico Madrid).

Defenders: Marc Bartra (Barcelona), Dani Carvajal (Bayer Leverkusen), Nacho Fernandez (Real Madrid), Alvaro (Real Zaragoza), Inigo Martínez (Real Sociedad), Marc Muniesa (Barcelona), Martín Montoya (Barcelona), Alberto Moreno (Sevilla).

Midfielders: Thiago Alcantara (Barcelona), Ignacio Camacho (Malaga), Sergio Canales (Valencia), Asier Illarramendi (Real Sociedad), Isco (Malaga), Koke (Atletico Madrid), Pablo Sarabia (Getafe).

Forwards: Alvaro Morata (Real Madrid), Rodrigo (Benfica), Iker Muniain (Athletic Bilbao), Cristian Tello (Barcelona), Alvaro Vazquez (Getafe).

FOOTBALL
Stoke confirm midfielder Steven Nzonzi handed in a transfer request but deny it is related to the departure of Tony Pulis.

"Stoke can confirm the club has rejected a written transfer request from midfielder Steven Nzonzi," said a statement.

"Contrary to reports the French midfielder tabled his request earlier this week before the departure of Tony Pulis from the Britannia Stadium."

NZONZI


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Valdes to Monaco apparently.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



King Kenny said:


> The Daily Mail reports Swansea City captain Ashley Williams is on the verge of joining Arsenal.


:mark:

Would mean he won't be joining us :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stoke have contacted Mark Hughes.

That's them down next year.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm not really high on Williams at all. He'd be fine as backup, but I suspect Swansea wouldn't want to let him go cheaply, and he's 28 now too. I usually prefer back up players to be younger players that might potentially crack the first team and have a long stint with the club. I don't like the idea of paying good money for an older player to be backup because their transfer value deteriorates if they're just stuck sitting on a bench.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pretty sure when there were a bunch of rumours of him coming to us the price being thrown around was like £10-12m. Arsenal would be welcome to him in that case.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rodriguez/moutinho signings have been confirmed on the monaco website

saw it, page refreshed and the site had crashed :lol










managed to get a screenie of the cache version

stuff about fees before was wrong. 45 for rodriguez, 25 for moutinho.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :mark:
> 
> Would mean he won't be joining us :brodgers


No you're getting Cocaine Kolo instead, :brodgers ready to pounce and become the new wheeler dealer :arry


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know he's a fine player and all but 45m for James Rodriguez? :lmao

:wilkins


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kolo and Kyriakos would do me fine tbh :brodgers

^ Torres went for 50, Andy fucking Carroll went for 35. Prices are going to keep getting more and more out of hand.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah but this is a club outside of England 8*D


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco just have typical cash rich owners with more money than sense. The know the only appeal of their club right now is money, so they need to overpay to make up for their lack of....everything really.

Plus it was Porto. They go HAM when they sell players.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kolo and Papadopolous would be great. Would give us a defence of Agger/Papa/Kolo and either Skrtel or Coates (one of them is being sold, or Coates is gonna be loaned out).

Rumours that we are trying to get Iago Aspas from Celta Vigo, heard he's pretty good but never seen him myself with the exception of a few youtube compilations.

And also, thank goodness we've avoided Ashley Williams.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sky italy saying rafa to napoli on a 2 year deal.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco LOL


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Think that's E105m Porto have made from 'dem sugar daddies going crazy?


----------



## Hawksea

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Won't be surprised if they offer 300m for Rooney.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

monaco have little to offer currently but money. so they have to SPEND SPEND SPEND to get players, and overpay like crazy

then maybe in 6 years if theyre still successful and won some shit, prices will stabalise


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moncao offer 50-60m for wayne you know it makes sense.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it wont be crazy if they qualify for the champions league.

it's a sign of intent, an effort the grab headlines, especially falcao. recently promoted side in france signs one of the best strikers on the planet. gets people through the gates. it's necessary for a club at this stage to do this. they're getting some exceptional players too. elite players.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont see why people nowadays think investing money is somehow wrong in football

i mean how else are you gonna win trophies? build your club? become successful? like everything else in life, you need to invest. you dont wake up one day with the players and infrastructure to win. every team needs to spend at some point to win stuff

most commonly i see it with those arsenal weirdo jackasses on the internet who keep bragging about how little they spend


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco vs PSG will be fun next season if monaco get a few more top players in.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United should take 20 million for Rooney. The removal of his wages would bring another 10.

I think people look negatively on the vast amounts spent in football as seeing it moving further away from being the "working mans" game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> Think that's E105m Porto have made from 'dem sugar daddies going crazy?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

say what you want about porto, they win and they have a damn good business plan

mostly built on semi legal connections with investment groups and shady figures in south america, but still, it works


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i dont see why people nowadays think investing money is somehow wrong in football
> 
> i mean how else are you gonna win trophies? build your club? become successful? like everything else in life, you need to invest. you dont wake up one day with the players and infrastructure to win. every team needs to spend at some point to win stuff
> 
> most commonly i see it with those arsenal weirdo jackasses on the internet who keep bragging about how little they spend


because people want to pick and choose history.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

West Ham want Lukaku on loan for next year, I am liking that!

But we want to take on Shelvey :/


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i wouldnt mind lukaku at west ham. i mean it aint pretty but then again, drogba wasnt always pretty either. playing a great physical game is an important part of lukaku's future

i think hes either going to WBA or Swansea though. most likely swansea because chelsea want him to get european football. if michu is willing to drop into AM, i see it working out great for everyone


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i dont see why people nowadays think investing money is somehow wrong in football
> 
> i mean how else are you gonna win trophies? build your club? become successful? like everything else in life, you need to invest. you dont wake up one day with the players and infrastructure to win. every team needs to spend at some point to win stuff
> 
> most commonly i see it with those arsenal weirdo jackasses on the internet who keep bragging about how little they spend



I don't have a problem with investment it football, I just have a problem with the levels of crazy hundreds of millions investments that the likes of Chelsea, City and PSG owners make. The sorts of investments that greatly distort wealth with in football. A lot of people are under the false belief that the more money that's pumped into football, the better. But actually it's due to these owners that wages demands increase. Agent fees increase. And this sort of thing has a knock on effect that reaches far. It puts other clubs under financial pressure and forces them to have to generate more money through player sales and ticket price increases. 

I have no problem with investment like what Al Fayed has done at Fulham to bring them up to the Premier League from the lower reaches of the football pyramid. He invested a lot of his own money into the club, both into the team and the stadium, but he's invested smartly and made all his money back and then some when you consider the value of the club now as to when he bought it. Even Wolfsburg who are owned by Volkswagen, they spend a lot of money and don't make much back, but Volkswagen invest in the club as they want to do something nice for their local community. But when it comes to the Abramovic and other 'sugar daddy' owners, they are never going to see any return on the crazy amounts of money they put into their clubs, so rarely you have to question what they're in it for. And the answer it pretty obvious, it's all about ego and self glorification. The football club is essentially a toy to these guys, and I don't know why fans are so happy for their clubs to be a billionaire's play thing. When you consider this along with the how their 'investments' inflate the market with in football, I don't know how fans can look at these owners with anything but contempt. These sort of owners are bad for the game.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if swansea get lukaku they'll be laughing all season

lukaku + michu for less than what they fobbed graham off for.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Are Monaco ever going to do something about their stadium? It's lovely (despite the car park under the pitch farce), but the 18,000 capacity :lol


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i wouldnt mind lukaku at west ham. i mean it aint pretty but then again, drogba wasnt always pretty either. playing a great physical game is an important part of lukaku's future
> 
> i think hes either going to WBA or Swansea though. most likely swansea because chelsea want him to get european football. if michu is willing to drop into AM, i see it working out great for everyone


Your probably right, WBA have a great chance on just convincing him to stay for another year


----------



## Hawksea

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Are Monaco ever going to do something about their stadium? It's lovely (despite the car park under the pitch farce), but the 18,000 capacity :lol


They can't fill 40,000 capacity stadium.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Are Monaco ever going to do something about their stadium? It's lovely (despite the car park under the pitch farce), but the 18,000 capacity :lol


that's literally half the population of monaco.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not to mention the entire place is just basically rich people


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> sky italy saying rafa to napoli on a 2 year deal.


From taking over an Inter side that just had its best ever season, to trying to win over Chelsea, to a Napoli side that's just finished 2nd and will probably lose Cavani. Man doesn't like easy jobs.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You know the fucking world has gone mad when people are paying nearly 50 million for James Rodriguez. 

Fukkkkk


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> IN
> 
> Neymar (inevitable)


*There's no way that Neymar is leaving Brazil this summer, he'll stay till after the work cup and then move. I'm pretty sure that's what his Dad, came out and said ages ago and has echoed many times since.*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco barely have any fans. I don't see how they can get big, tbh.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> that's literally half the population of monaco.


Well if 70,000 from London travel to Old Trafford, I'm sure people can journey to Monaco from Nice	:barkley


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I can't wait for the WORK CUP.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



just1988 said:


> *There's no way that Neymar is leaving Brazil this summer, he'll stay till after the work cup and then move. I'm pretty sure that's what his Dad, came out and said ages ago and has echoed many times since.*


He's a free agent in 6 months and wont be signing a new contract. 

Santos gonna Santos. They better give him up for 25 million.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wouldn't surprise me if PSG, Monaco or City offered way more than Barca for Neymar soon. What will Santos do then? Accept it ofcourse and Neymar goes to France. Barca has to wonder if they need him anyway.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seems like the Neymar to Barca deal is soon to be done, reports that the deal is going to be confirmed in the next few hours, journalists outside Santos' stadium


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SOON


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*BREAKING - Neymar to Barça: Salary: €7M. Fee: €23M if Barça wins UCL in next 3 years rises to €30M
*

OH LAWWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

NEYMAR....NEYGOAT! 

We Brazil now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fourth Official says Neymar has signed for Barca.

EDIT: EGAME beat me to it :hb


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not suprised if true i think we all knew Neymar would end up at Barca, look forward to watching him playing for a top team.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OH MY GOD ITS FUCKING EUPHORIC. 

NEYMARRRRRR

Neymar---Messi---Deulofeu 

My body isn't ready for this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> OH MY GOD ITS FUCKING EUPHORIC.
> 
> NEYMARRRRRR
> 
> Neymar---Messi---Sanchez
> My body isn't ready for this.



:terry


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That WORTHLESS ****** Rosell actually did some ridiculously great business. 

23 million for NeyGOAT is as good as anyone was going to get.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So instead of signing defenders Barca have gone and signed Neymar

There just gonna go for the "fuck it, we're just gonna score one more than you" approach aren't they?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Over to Real now i'm expecting them to have a huge summer of buying and selling.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










oh my god so sexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shit haircut


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fuuuuuu apparently Madrid counter offered.

FUCK.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'll be at barca next season, he'll wanna play with Messi.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea must come in with the whole £100m they have to spend right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Go on, Monaco. You know you want to make a bid.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

MARCA and AS both saying that Santos have accepted offers from BOTH Barça and Madrid, and have left the decision in Neymar's hand.

Not a done deal then?


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Chelsea must come in with the whole £100m they have to spend right now.


You fucked over Sheva torres and now seemingly Ba. Rather not see you guys fuck up Neymar too


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With 100m I will take Bale and Cavani/Falcao, Barca and Madrid can keep Neymar for them.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You fucked over Sheva torres and now seemingly Ba. Rather not see you guys fuck up Neymar too


Shevchenko was in decline.
Torres was fucked before we bought him.
Ba only shows up in the first half of the season.

We are innocent :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You fucked over Sheva torres and now seemingly Ba. Rather not see you guys fuck up Neymar too


They never gave Steve Sidwell a proper chance either.

Bastards.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Come on moyes sell wayne and sign neymar.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumors that Vermaelen is probably gone.

I wouldn't mind Kos and Per with TV and Ashley Williams as backups. Not a bad foursome. But we'll see.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Shevchenko was in decline.
> Torres was fucked before we bought him.
> Ba only shows up in the first half of the season.
> 
> We are innocent :side:


Chelsea innocent? Psh




Silent Alarm said:


> They never gave Steve Sidwell a proper chance either.
> 
> Bastards.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@barcastuff: Barcelona offer Santos forward Neymar a year salary of 7M, while Real Madrid offer him a year salary of 11M. [uol]

Real Madrid are such a ****** club. OMFG I hope they burn.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney, Jovetic, Ashley Williams, Benteke, Higuain, even Cavani to some extent, is there anyone who is NOT getting linked/reportedly targeted by Arsenal?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Rooney, Jovetic, Ashley Williams, Benteke, Higuain, even Cavani to some extent, is there anyone who is NOT getting linked/reportedly targeted by Arsenal?


Gonna be tough for the club when :wenger signs a random French league player


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Gonna be tough for the club when :wenger signs a random French league player


Some kid named Yaya Sanogo from Auxerre has already passed Arsenal's medical.

Oops.

:wenger


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This is all a smokescreen.

He's signing for Stoke


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't wait to see him link up with Crouchy


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE NEYMAR NOW


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Poor EGame - BREAKING - Neymar's dad: "No decision"


----------



## Hawksea

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Neymar's going to play for both clubs.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But who was decision?

Neymar's dad is a massive cunt.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar wants to be like Lebron.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumour has it that Neymar is a big admirer of :moyes1.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rumour has it that Neymar is a big admirer of :moyes1.


So he's off to Everton :hmm:


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't think Neymar would pick any other team apart from Barca or Madrid, but if the fee is €23 million, Chelsea, City, and even United may as well have a crack. Surely, Santos would accept if they bid £30 million.

Although, with Madrid involved--never get into a bidding war.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Spoiler: biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig















oh lawdy


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

madrid are having a laugh really. no chance he goes anywhere other than barca.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

would love to see Neymar at Real next season. Just imagine the reaction when the El Clasico will come to Nou Camp with the Barcelona crowd booing the hell out of him. Real Madrid are fucking crazy... never get into a bidding war with them.

Also, DAFUQ! Only 23 mil euros for Neymar? Thought that he would go for 50+. If they pay this small amount for him then why the hell City, United, PSG, Bayern, Chelsea, etc. didn't bid?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

because his contract runs out next season and he's been lined up as a barca player for ages.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi will have him sold within three years anyway.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fairly certain no English clubs would go near him with 3rd party ownerships and stuff like that.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Steal at that price for whoever gets him.*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Fairly certain no English players would go near him with 3rd party ownerships and stuff like that.


West Ham will


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> DAVID MOYES is facing another major battle as Manchester United boss – to keep prize rookie Adnan Januzaj.
> 
> The Kosovo-born Belgian, 18, has just been voted reserve team player of the year after an impressive step up from the youth ranks.
> 
> But that has alerted Barcelona, who missed out on signing him when he swapped Anderlecht for Old Trafford two years ago.
> 
> Now new gaffer Moyes, already fighting to retain Wayne Rooney, is likely to offer Januzaj a new deal.
> 
> He hopes improved terms will persuade Januzaj, an attacking midfielder or striker, to snub Spanish giants Barca.
> 
> United have lost highly-rated youngsters Ravel Morrison, Paul Pogba and Zeki Fryers over the last 12 months.


enaldo fuck off Barca


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pogba the French GOAT :kobe3


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

real madrid sources aware that neymar has made THE DECISION

barcelona.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ok, so I don't understand this. Neymar was owned by Santos who had 55% and the rest the 3rd party ownerships. Barcelona paid 23 mil euros only to Santos so they own only 55% of him?

and why the hell would Santos accept only 23 mil euros from Barcelona when Real Madrid would offer 30+? And Barcelona pays Neymar only 7 mil euros a year while Real Madrid would pay 11 mil. Can't see the logic behind this. Why would he lose 4 mil euros only to play alongside Messi? Maybe because when he plays with Messi we can't see his flaws.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe he just prefers Barcelona.

And by maybe, I mean clearly.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they accepted madrid's bid and allowed neymar to choose.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

when you want to let a player leave then you accept the biggest offer. They should accepted only the Real bid.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

and then neymar rejects madrid

i fail to see what's difficult to understand here.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

then he's a fucking idiot! anyway, i can't wait to see Bale in the blanco shirt.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why is he an idiot for going to a better team?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The little boy inside screamed Barca :rvp


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE NEYMAR NOW. 

Lmao @ Real Madrid. Neymar wants to develop into a world class footballer, not be a clown in a joke of a circus.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*BROCK LOGIC BEING APPLIED HERE GUYS. DON'T THINK JUST ACT. RUTHLESS AGGRESSION MUTHAFUCKAS.

The choice for a young player with that much talent between Barca and Madrid isn't hard. Barca's culture vs Madrid's chaotic galactico driven culture. He's getting paid a ton either way.*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Sky Sports understands Liverpool are leading the race to sign Porto winger Christian Atsu.*



> Sky Sports revealed earlier this week an unnamed Premier League club had tabled a bid for Atsu and it is understood that Liverpool are the team in question.
> 
> Talks are thought to be continuing between the Reds and Porto as Brendan Rodgers' side look to win the race for the Ghana international.
> 
> However, Liverpool could face competition from Premier League rivals Everton and Arsenal for the highly-rated attacker.
> 
> Everton are thought be interested in Atsu especially if current Porto boss Vitor Pereira replaces David Moyes at Goodison Park, while Arsenal are also keeping tabs on the African's situation.
> 
> Atsu has found himself out of favour at Porto in recent months after refusing to sign a new deal at Estadio do Dragao.
> 
> The 21-year-old, who sees his current contract expire next summer, has continually rejected offers to extend his deal due to Porto's insistence to try and increase his release clause to €30m (£24million).
> 
> Atsu, who has previously expressed his desire to play in England, is expected to make a decision on his future once he plays for Ghana in their upcoming games against Kenya, Sudan and Lesotho next month


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to my cousin who is close friends with Ross Barkley, Vitor Pereria has been in Formby looking at houses and Barkley to Man United for 15million is as good as done.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> According to my cousin who is close friends with Ross Barkley, Vitor Pereria has been in Formby looking at houses and Barkley to Man United for 15million is as good as done.


15m :lmao fucking hell, do we ever pay reasonable prices for english players.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barkley is boss. 

I'll be more upset about him going than I was with Rodwell.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> According to my cousin who is close friends with Ross Barkley, Vitor Pereria has been in Formby looking at houses and Barkley to Man United for 15million is as good as done.


15 million for the new Wayne Roody-Poo? 10+ and they could have take Fella. btw, FUCKING LOVE the new crest.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> According to my cousin who is close friends with Ross Barkley, Vitor Pereria has been in Formby looking at houses and Barkley to Man United for 15million is as good as done.


Thought Moyes never played Barkley? I probably havent seen enough of him to judge whether the price tag is too high


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Barkley is boss.
> 
> I'll be more upset about him going than I was with Rodwell.


Haven't watched him enough to really comment but what do you see him as more a CM or a number ten?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He can play either comfortably.

He played the number 10 role against Arsenal in the 0-0 draw and was the highlight besides Jagielkas performance.

His progress was halted after he broke his leg playing for England under 20s when he was 16. 

Brock, Jose Baxter was the new Wayne Rooney!

He didn't get much game time for a couple of reasons, I don't think he's 18 yet or he just has so he'll be one for the future.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this on twitter from the reliable Darren Can, on rooney's agent



> Stretford's been on a massive PR exercise this week and he hasn't stopped for the Sunday papers either. More 'woe is my client' tales afoot.
> 
> Some of it is hilarious. So transparent. Has briefed all Sunday papers. Some of it is v.funny.
> 
> "My client actually wants to stay"; "fears he is being driven out"; "the club are not acting fairly"; "loads of clubs want him"


hope he is sold


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> then he's a fucking idiot! anyway, i can't wait to see Bale in the blanco shirt.


You'll be waiting at least a year, Bale is going nowhere. You want him, you pay Ronaldo money, not a penny less.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well Heynckes just more or less said that Lewandowski will soon be a Bayern player.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wenger said the same on French TV, yay for bayern, dismantling rivals since 1969.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Well Heynckes just more or less said that Lewandowski will soon be a Bayern player.


erw hope not. 

I'll give you a crazy rumour b/c I have a close friend who knows somebody that works at United. Apparently though I in no way believe this, Joe Hart had some kind of contact with Old Trafford.


----------



## JLawls91

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca have confirmed Neymar now. Eagerly awaiting next season for his impact in La Liga


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Lewandowski comes to Bayern then Mario Gomez is surely leaving. Can't say I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE FINALLY GOT THE FUCKER. 25 MILLION TOO! FUCK, SICK CUNT OF A DEAL. 










LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> FC Barcelona and Santos have agreed to terms for Neymar da Silva Santos Junior. The Brazilian forward will don the Blaugrana strip for the next five seasons. The 21-year old is one of the most promising footballers on the planet. His pace and skill on the ball make him a player who can turn a game at any moment. Neymar, who was born in Sao Paulo, can play either in the centre of attack or drift out towards the wings. He’s equally at home with both feet whether dribbling or shooting.


Taken from the Barca website


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sick signing by Barca, looking forward to Messi-Iniesta-Neymar combinations.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi and Neymar, seasons in Fifa 14 is going to be a bitch.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The GOAT Transfer Thread for GOATS is finally becoming GOAT.

Alba and Neymar on dat left side and Messi and Iniesta with dem through balls. No room for poor Dave though :villa

We'll be more than happy to take him off Barca's hands :brodgers


----------



## Dub

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

One of my friends just left me an angry message about neymar going to Barca, all I can say is wow :lmao


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






OMG I get the heebee geebees just thinking about it....NEYMAR! LAWD!

Now we need to sign two defenders and a goalkeeper. 

Treble is pretty much confirmed if it happens.

Edit: Actually I'm sure Tito will find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

25 mil for someone who will be an amazing player. just another reason amongst many to watch barcelona.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Time to start streaming the La Liga games again...


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar to Barca now confirmed. Next season's already shaping up. God, I just hope Lewandowski opts for a foreign club. Would be harsh on Dortmund if he joins Bayern IMO. Can't wait for :mourinho to arrive so that we'd kick start our signings with :falcao


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

first transfer of Dortmund: Sokratis from Werder Bremen for 9.5 millions euros.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fabregas to Man U.. Great if they could be cant see it.. Thats arsenals best team truely almost in Manc, United got RVP and now Fab poss. and we got Clichy, Veira and Nasri 

I'd rather have Uniteds in that..


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fabregas will be at barca bext season.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> fabregas will be at barca bext season.


Oh God yeah, he clearly the future of there midfield but paper talk is always great debate if bollox.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar won't be able to get in the team cause of PEDRO & ALEXIS.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now that Barca have signed Neymar, i'd take Tello off their hands for a small fee :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Loving some of the comments on the BBC over this transfer, "Better he goes to Spain not good enough for the EPL", "Couldnt handle a proper tackle" etc etc.

Ridicuous anyone who watches Brazilian football knows there hatchet men are way better at killing showboats the most of the Premier league, and how could one of the quickest and technically proficient players in the world not be good enough for any league, the delusion of the fans over here is incredible..


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

falcao to have a medical monday and be confirmed as signing for monaco.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Watching LA LIGA sucks in Aussie land because of the time difference and now I want to watch Neymar with Barca 



Rush said:


> Now that Barca have signed Neymar, i'd take Tello off their hands for a small fee :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> falcao to have a medical monday and be confirmed as signing for monaco.


There putting together quite a first XI


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca would be bonkers to get rid of Tello.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why is Falcao going there? Disappointing.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> Watching LA LIGA sucks in Aussie land because of the time difference and now I want to watch Neymar with Barca


just download the matches. it was handy recording on foxtel but they decided little league baseball was better than la liga. madness.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> just download the matches. it was handy recording on foxtel but they decided little league baseball was better than la liga. madness.


Little league baseball. :no:

Will download then.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what Balague says about Neymar's fee



> if figures r right, FCB will pay €25m to Santos,but also 9 to agents,10 prepayment, 10 to third parties...with 1 year left in his contract


so really its €54m, if he is correct


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well yeah, anyone thinking it was only a 25 mil fee is very naive.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> well yeah, anyone thinking it was only a 25 mil fee is very naive.





EGame said:


> WE FINALLY GOT THE FUCKER. 25 MILLION TOO! FUCK, SICK CUNT OF A DEAL.



............


:troll


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

some of that i presume will be offset by what barca paid earlier on.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There should be a cap on Agent fees, They are fucking outrageous.. Surely the negotiations and work done doesnt change that much from one agent to transfer done..


----------



## Medo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I realy don't see what's the big deal with Neymar, anyway still hope for Bale.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

probably because you haven't seen him


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Admittedly I've only seen him play Internationals where he hasn't been great and seen the odd spectacular goal on YouTube, have seen him play in the flesh during the Olympics VS South Korea where he had a good game but it wasn't anything to write home about although I will say he is pretty fucking quick, so based on those I wouldn't paid that much money for him but obviously the Barcelona scouting network and backroom staff know a shitload more about football than I do so I trust they know what they are getting.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, that's Bale to Madrid for sure now. Madrid won't sit on fapping now that Barca have Neymar.

Big pressure on NeyBoy, but hope he gets time to adjust and fit in.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lewa off to Bayern according to Wenger. Fuck him! That's why he was so unmotivated last night.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, the manager who most of the times beats the big boys in Europe but sits to cover the Final for French TV confirmed it last night.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Whenever I've watched Neymar he's been brilliant at times and not so brilliant other times, but he's only young and has all the potential in the world. He can produce some crazy tekkers at times.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Upside for Barcelona is he should recoup a big fair number on merchandise in Brazil, whether he'll succeed or fail. The deal won't be a bomb for them. Their other alternatives is the inconsistent Pedro and the unpredictable in form Sanchez. Get a season to blend in, then let's see how he does.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> Lewa off to Bayern according to Wenger. Fuck him! That's why he was so unmotivated last night.


All your posts in this thread have grade A nonsense. Congratulations.



















And I haven't said this till now but props to Dortmund for that battle. Hopefully we can redo this final again some day.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca gonna make the Neymar money back quickly, as shirt sales will go through the roof.

Neymar gonna be huge. Whatever they are paying, Barca still got a great deal.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

heynecks also practically confirmed lew was moving to bayern. to say he was unmotivated last night is absurd. dortmund can be dead proud of how they played last night, they matched probably the best club in the world right now and was beaten by a touch of class from a fantastic player. all the players on the pitch were up for it, and from that we got a fantastic final


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

didn't disagree with Joey Barton when he said Neymar was overrated. he's exciting and skilful but...


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

When you consider how Bayern literally tore Barca and Juventus to shreds, you really can't help but applaud Dortmund's performance. Klopp did a brilliant job.

Also lol @ Lewa not being motivated.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> All your posts in this thread have grade A nonsense. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't said this till now but props to Dortmund for that battle. Hopefully we can redo this final again some day.


Oh, so he's sad that Dortmund lost? That's called playing an act. Same with that Justin Bieber wannabe Mario Gotze.

he had some big opportunities to score last night but he treated them with superficiality... like he didn't want to score and stole another UCL to his new club.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just go home son.

Neymar - Messi - Pedro is fucking deadly.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> Oh, so he's sad that Dortmund lost? That's called playing an act. Same with that Justin Bieber wannabe Mario Gotze.
> 
> he had some big opportunities to score last night but he treated them with superficiality... like he didn't want to score and stole another UCL to his new club.


Like that shot early on where Neuer had to make a fingertip save for? Or the handball goal before he'd realized the ref had blown the whistle?

Absurd opinions and ridiculous logic. That's you.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Brocksmash's WOATness is diluting the GOATness of the thread.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the OFFICAL GOATNESS tyvm


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

there there lewandowski, its ok. you tried your best

now if you wanna beat Bayern, youre gonna have to join us


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Neymar is among 8 players to have scored 20+ goals in first 32 BRA games. Ademir, Jair, Leonidas, Pele, Tostao, Zico, L.Fabiano [via mrchip]


he's in some pretty good company there.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> When you consider how Bayern literally tore Barca and Juventus to shreds, you really can't help but applaud Dortmund's performance. Klopp did a brilliant job.
> 
> Also lol @ Lewa not being motivated.


So while the European giants got torn a new arsehole, the wee clubs fergie) stood firm against Bayern in Europe. Hooray for Bate, Arsenal, and Dortmund! :side:


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> he's in some pretty good company there.


Not least the King of Sparta.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> Oh, so he's sad that Dortmund lost? That's called playing an act. Same with that Justin Bieber wannabe Mario Gotze.
> 
> he had some big opportunities to score last night but he treated them with superficiality... like he didn't want to score and stole another UCL to his new club.


Hahahahahahahaha :clap

This guy is the new GOAT in this thread. All hail him. Never took what he was saying seriously immediately after seeing each every sentence of his containing 'fuck this', 'fuck that'.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah kiz said a few pages back we won't get cesc noway, i'll go on record now and say we won't sign anyone in the summer that will make people take notice. They will be one or two good signings but not spectacular like city/chelsea will do.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not sure if this is allowed but anyone got a link to a direct download to the liverpool movie Will?

theres a hot scouse who asked me if i can get it for her :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> not sure if this is allowed but anyone got a link to a direct download to the liverpool movie Will?
> 
> theres a hot scouse who asked me if i can get it for her :side:


Fucking hell, I thought you wouldn't tell anybody about it!


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Ibrahimovic has asked to move if Ancelotti leaves


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Fucking hell, I thought you wouldn't tell anybody about it!


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Never been a big fan, but Ibra is welcomed at Chelsea since Lewandowski is fucking off to Bayern, Falcao is fucking off to Monaco, Cavani is fucking off to City or Madrid and Neymar fucked off to Barca.

I am close to wanting Rooney now :wilkins


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Never been a big fan, but Ibra is welcomed at Chelsea since Lewandowski is fucking off to Bayern, Falcao is fucking off to Monaco, Cavani is fucking off to City or Madrid and Neymar fucked off to Barca.
> 
> I am close to wanting Rooney now :wilkins


I can't wait till September 1st 

Joel: Meh Torres isn't doing to bad. Good thing we didn't waste a ton of money on another striker 

Quote me on this :terry


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Supposedly Torres has asked to leave.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Every window since he left there's been the same report.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-robert-mugabe-criticises-luis-1912492

Wut


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fabio Coentrao is close to Monaco for a deal reported to be in the region of 18 million euros.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Fabio Coentrao is close to Monaco for a deal reported to be in the region of 18 million euros.


Who AREN'T they buying at this rate, crazy money being spent


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They wont do shit even with all their buys.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr;18832826[B said:


> *Who AREN'T they buying* at this rate, crazy money being spent


Any unwanted United player for a good price.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah kiz said a few pages back we won't get cesc noway, i'll go on record now and say we won't sign anyone in the summer that will make people take notice. They will be one or two good signings but not spectacular like city/chelsea will do.









Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-robert-mugabe-criticises-luis-1912492
> 
> Wut


Well said, Robert.


----------



## CGS

Funny thing is that Monaco are spending all this money but will the team even gel? On saying that they seem to be purchasing a lot of players who played in the Portuguese league (Rodriguez, mountinho, Falcao and now apparently coentraeo) so who knows. Don't see them competing with PSG for at least a few years anyway


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

with the players bought they're already the 2nd best team in ligue 1. it's no about beating psg yet. making the champions league is their goal. and they have an entire off season to gel, getting all the players in early is smart business.

it really doesn't matter how much they spend, they're unaffected by ffp for this season. and they'll just get a large sponsorship deal to cover their losses because ffp is so fucking stupid.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hooray for ffp

joal.com reports lebron to announce hes joining barca in his upcoming press conference too. stay tuned

Lebron- messi - neymar :mark:


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Ibrahimovic has asked to move if Ancelotti leaves


times like this that makes me sad we don't have CL football anymore. The amount of shit stirring Ibra and Suarez could do together... :suarez1


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AS Monaco assistant coach said they want to bring in 4 or 5 more players of Falcao's quality.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Such a pity Falcao is moving to Monaco :terry1


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

didn't think he was gonna go but for 60m Atletico would be silly not to take it. Crazy money. Especially when you consider they bought him for what, 45m? And still made a profit off him :lol


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

depends how much goes to the billion and one different groups of people who own part of his rights.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

how much of Falcao is owned by third party? I forgot about that.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently now Rene Meulensteen is leaving the club as well, the players always spoke highly of him


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lew's agent has said he will sign for bayern in the summer.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Did Pep want this signing or was it just down to the owners?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> apparently now Rene Meulensteen is leaving the club as well, the players always spoke highly of him


ugh

:jay


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> apparently now Rene Meulensteen is leaving the club as well, the players always spoke highly of him


Superb coach. Most of the head coaches I've worked with regard him as the best coach in the country and a lot of his ideas are used throughout the country too. He'll be in demand for sure. Whoever gets him will be very lucky.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™;18841450 said:


> ugh
> 
> :jay



This.


Since Lewa is pretty much done is Gomez off to the prem? or maybe PSG if zlatan moves on.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So now with lewa at bayern, mandzukic will get gomezed


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck sake, was hoping Rene would be promoted to Assistant Manager.

Ridiculous amount of turnover now on this backroom staff, rarely do you see that from such a successful regime. Need some sort of continuity.

And LOL at all this Thiago talk. There's not a fucking chance we're going to get him. Either he stays at Barca or we'll be Lucas'd.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Biggest business united will do is rio's contract and wayne will stay :terry

Ohh and a glamourous signing such as barkley or fellaini.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we really should make a move for Lewandowski, or if not, Mandzukic


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you can make a move for lew all you want, he wants bayern.


----------



## APEX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Biggest deal yet has the be the Neymar signing. Amazing.


He'll replace David Villa very nicely.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Fortitude said:


> Biggest deal yet has the be the Neymar signing. Amazing.
> 
> 
> He'll replace David Villa very nicely.


Well yeah but the season's only been over for a week so apart from the Gotze to Bayern signing the Neymar signing has very little competition in term of "biggest deal"


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Fortitude said:


> Biggest deal yet has the be the Neymar signing. Amazing.
> 
> 
> He'll replace David Villa very nicely.


Gotze and Lewandowski to Bayern are much bigger imo. Neymar is overrated. don't see him being used to replace Villa tbh either.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago's release clause is only 15 million, i'd be surprised if United didn't at least make an offer.


----------



## Big Phil

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good luck in barça Neymar and I hope they treat you well because you will be my main player in 2014.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Thiago's release clause is only 15 million, i'd be surprised if United didn't at least make an offer.


no it's not


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> no it's not


I might be wrong, but I read yesterday that he had a higher release clause but he didn't play enough games this season to trigger it and that's why it is only 15 million.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Superb coach. Most of the head coaches I've worked with regard him as the best coach in the country and a lot of his ideas are used throughout the country too. He'll be in demand for sure. Whoever gets him will be very lucky.


yep, according to the Times he was only offered a youth team role, which if true, is ridiculous


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just think about it

the rumour came from marca

it was inserted into his contract that was signed 2 years ago

it bumps it down from 77 to 15 mil

it's based on playing time, when suspension/injury can heavily impact on it.

he may well move, but this 15 mil stuff doesnt make sense.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i wouldnt put too much faith in the tiago thing. too unrealistic. i mean xavi is only gonna get older and hes only gonna get more games. depends on how restless hes gotten



Kiz said:


> you can make a move for lew all you want, he wants bayern.


but we haz moneyz


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd take Mandzukic if he gets bumped off the starting 11 like Gomez did. Then recall Lukaku and we're doing okay


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> just think about it
> 
> the rumour came from marca
> 
> it was inserted into his contract that was signed 2 years ago
> 
> it bumps it down from 77 to 15 mil
> 
> it's based on playing time, when suspension/injury can heavily impact on it.
> 
> he may well move, but this 15 mil stuff doesnt make sense.


I agree it doesn't make sense, I was just saying what I read.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You've already got Kagawa and Carrick, you wouldn't need Thiago. Someone like Fellaini or Paulinho would be more useful


----------



## Big Phil

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> Gotze and Lewandowski to Bayern are much bigger imo. Neymar is overrated. don't see him being used to replace Villa tbh either.


Neymar is not overrated, I understand they do a lot of hype himself with other young players like Lucas, Oscar, Paulinho and Leandro Damiao who can divide this hype with him. but I think they give so much hype for him for what he did at Santos when he was only 16 years is something incredible, and two years later he won the FIFA Puskás Award because of the beautiful goal he did against Flamengo in the Brasileirão (Brazilian Championship). Brazilian football is undergoing a makeover and even can not win in 2014, but in 2018 we'll be very strong, so in my opinion Neymar was chosen to be our main player in 2014 and 2018. not only by age, talent and charisma that he has. but also by having only 21 years old and already go play on a team as big and known as Barcelona.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










guess who wears no 11 currently......


it wont happen :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Any 2 from any of the cm's we've been linked to and i'd be well fucking pleased.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what is Gervinho loan talk. Who dafuq would want him?


----------



## Big Phil

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Edgehead 26 said:


> You've already got Kagawa and Carrick, you wouldn't need Thiago. Someone like Fellaini or Paulinho would be more useful


Corinthians received proposals from Internazionale and Shakhtar Donetsk to Paulinho, the Shakhtar Donetsk is greater than that of Internazionale, but Paulinho is going to decide which team he should go.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sky italy saying carvalho to monaco


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> sky italy saying carvalho to monaco


how many clients is that of Jorge Mendes now at monaco then? as well as Coentrao being linked as well, also a few rumours of nani


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

enaldo to monaco

:robben2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool defender Danny Wilson has agreed to join Scottish side Hearts on a permanent deal.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/wilson-leaves-for-hearts


One more CB out of the way.

Also, thank fuck for this place. Just went lurking on RAWK for any transfer scoops and the transfer section is a graveyard of locked threads. Absolute joke of a site ran by idiot mods.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they can take Bebe :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So today i've found out we are signing thiago and strootman, bale wants united move and valencia is off to napoli.

Not even fucking june.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> So today i've found out we are signing thiago and strootman, bale wants united move and valencia is off to napoli.
> 
> Not even fucking june.


Nor is it April 1st.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Nor is it April 1st.


It's april 1st everyday in the footballing transfer world.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who is Big Phil? He's got to be a rejoin. Hilarious stuff all the same.


----------



## Big Phil

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> Who is Big Phil? He's got to be a rejoin. Hilarious stuff all the same.


:ex: i'm not a rejoin.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

norwich fan?

must be black andre's alt


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cookie Monster?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't somebody from Rio join a few weeks back and just vanished. 

Assuming this is his alt.


----------



## Big Phil

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Serioulsy is my first time here.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Artur Petrosyan ‏@arturpetrosyan 26 May
> Slaven Bilic gets closer to Lokomotiv exit and possible move to Everton. Unless he's happy to train youth team which he might be asked to do


Russian journalist saying Slaven Bilic has received an offer from Everton.

I can't handle this :lmao



> Artur Petrosyan ‏@arturpetrosyan 31m
> @JonMackenzie88 he had an offer from Everton, now it's up to him, his present club and #EFC to decide what to do.





> Artur Petrosyan ‏@arturpetrosyan 17m
> @JonMackenzie88 the release fee is 6m euro which might turn out to be a problem for Everton... but maybe they'll reach an agreement anyway.





> Artur Petrosyan ‏@arturpetrosyan 25m
> The funny thing is that a couple of years ago Slaven Bilic was on Liverpool's list of potential managers. Now Everton are interested in him.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rafa to Napoli confirmed by the club president on Twitter.

This must mean Liverpool are getting Cavani yeyeyeyeyeye


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pereira last week, now Bilic. Who's next? Move on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Or Dossena returns :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Pereira last week, now Bilic. Who's next? Move on.


Move on?

Having just had to google who is now managing Blackburn Rovers, enjoy moving down the leagues.


----------



## Big Phil

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would like to see Maicon on monaco or return to Brazil and go to mineiro play with Dinho.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> One more CB out of the way.
> 
> Also, thank fuck for this place. Just went lurking on RAWK for any transfer scoops and the transfer section is a graveyard of locked threads. Absolute joke of a site ran by idiot mods.


Meh Wilson never really played for us anyway. Guy played more games in the SPL than the BPL while signed to us

As for RAWK it's been like that for a while :lol. For whatever reason they don't let people discuss transfers unless its basically 90% complete


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Move on?
> 
> Having just had to google who is now managing Blackburn Rovers, enjoy moving down the leagues.


Hold on chap. I just meant that there were reports Pereira was all but wrapped up last week, now Bilic. I just meant not to believe all you read as there'll be more next week, hence the 'move on' to the next reports that'll come out.

Thanks for the pathetic jab at Rovers though. I don't need to google who Everton's manager will be to know that he'll at least win matches you should now that Moyes has gone. Fickle prick!


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> As for RAWK it's been like that for a while :lol. For whatever reason they don't let people discuss transfers unless its basically 90% complete


The transfer section there was really entertaining sometimes, the huge Suarez thread stands out as one of my favourites. The power really goes to the heads of the mods though.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco now being linked with Di Maria


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco taking sugar daddy to a new level.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Monaco now being linked with Di Maria


Wouldnt he play the same spot at James Rodriguez though>


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who aren't they being linked with? I think that would be a more news worthy report


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Wouldnt he play the same spot at James Rodriguez though>


James in the number 10 role behind falcao i would guess.


Green light they are not linked with a potential mangerial move for Pardew.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wish Monaco would stay away from Portugal and Spain and start weakening the teams above us. Rooney, Mata, Tevez, Cazorla and Bale would fit in nicely there :brodgers

(INB4 Monaco bid for Suarez)


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> James in the number 10 role behind falcao i would guess.
> 
> 
> Green light they are not linked with a potential mangerial move for Pardew.


Aye more's the pity


Talking of french teams with sugar daddies though I read on twitter (so you know it's legit) that PSD were gonna make a £23m bid for Cabaye. Yes please.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> David Moyes, the incoming Manchester United manager, is set to appoint Phil Neville, Steve Round, Chris Woods and Robbie Cooke to his backroom staff, with all four taken from his former club Everton.
> 
> Neville, who made almost 400 appearances for United before joining Everton in 2005, is expected to replace Rene Meulensteen as first-team coach. The 36-year-old, Moyes's captain at Everton, had expressed interest in taking over as manager at Goodison Park.
> 
> With Meulensteen understood to have turned down a different role, four of Sir Alex Ferguson's senior backroom team will have departed the club. The assistant manager, Mike Phelan, Eric Steele, the goalkeeping coach, and Martin Ferguson, Sir Alex's brother, the chief scout, have all left.
> 
> Round, who has been Moyes's assistant manager at Everton since 2008, should take Phelan's position. Woods is in line to take over from Steele and Cooke, the chief scout at Everton, is likely to replace Ferguson.
> 
> It is unclear if Moyes, who hopes to persuade Wayne Rooney he has a future at United, has been able to speak with the striker. The birth of Rooney's second son and the fact that the forward was joining up with the England squad on Sunday, plus Moyes's plan to take a holiday this week, means time for them to meet has been limited.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...le-everton-moyes-manchester-united?CMP=twt_gu


bit uncomfortable about changing a title winning coaching staff


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I wish Monaco would stay away from Portugal and Spain and start weakening the teams above us. Rooney, Mata, Tevez, Cazorla and Bale would fit in nicely there :brodgers
> 
> *(INB4 Monaco bid for Suarez)*


Soon.jpg



Would love if it Monaco go QPR style after this spending spree but can't see it happening. Don't see them finishing second next season though. Probably top 4 but not top 2


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> bit uncomfortable about changing a title winning coaching staff


They thought Moyes would be a pushover, would toe the company line and follow whatever Whiskey Face wants. Except he's a dour Scot, he's going to dismantle everything that Whiskey Face had left behind.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> They thought Moyes would be a pushover, would toe the company line and follow whatever Whiskey Face wants. Except he's a dour Scot, he's going to dismantle everything that Whiskey Face had left behind.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


>


The guy responsible for their possession phase of football is off and he's bringing in his whole Everton team including Phil Neville. Nothing good can come of this for United.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> bit uncomfortable about changing a title winning coaching staff


Ok now i'm getting nervous.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It a good move, he needs to emphasis from the off this is now his team, i dont see how this is worrying to anyone. I wouldnty expect this to effect the team much on the pitch.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Inb4 Moyes turns them into the Stoke of Manchester.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Slaven Bilic to Everton would be glorious :clap


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Borussia Dortmund sign Sokratis Papastathopolous from Werder Bremen for 10 million euros.

Never seen him play but he looks like a good back up for Hummels and Subotic.

EDIT: this may have been posted already, apparently it went through four days ago...


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, he's a replacement for Santana who's leaving.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:side:

better be convincing him to to join United and :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

would not be fussed at all if we skipped thiago and just brought in fernandinho, the isco disco and cavani.

fernandinho/yaya. haha everyone else.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we have mikel

be afraid kiz


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fortunately, Yaya doesn't seem to give a shit a lot of the times now.

Unfortunately, he seems to give a shit EVERYTIME he plays vs Chelsea.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But what about :barry


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i hate how so many players become GOATs when they play us

like tevez, hernandez, rooney, mario, suarez, sturridge, johnson, rvp, cisse, adebayor etc

strikers in big teams REALLY like scoring against us


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :side:
> 
> better be convincing him to to join United and :moyes1


In b4 Barca sign De Gea.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i hate how so many players become GOATs when they play us
> 
> like tevez, hernandez, rooney, mario, suarez, sturridge, johnson, rvp, cisse, adebayor etc
> 
> strikers in big teams REALLY like scoring against us


Or your defense chokes?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i hate how so many players become GOATs when they play us
> 
> like tevez, hernandez, rooney, mario, suarez, sturridge, johnson, rvp, cisse, adebayor etc
> 
> strikers in big teams REALLY like scoring against us


Yet we keep players like Bale, Messi and Ronaldo quiet for the majority of times... What does it even mean?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe Chelsea should buy these players to solve this problem and turn them from GOAT to WOAT like they did with Torres :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

torres is another one

****** REALLY liked scoring against us

luckily that problem resolved itself

kinda


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

tbf it's only really been this season where yaya's been poor. i expect him to be back to his dominant best next season under a new manager.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Maybe Chelsea should buy these players to solve this problem and turn them from GOAT to WOAT like they did with Torres :torres



Wasn't there Rumours of Ronaldo going to Chelsea? I could go for that :side:


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo 100% is going to Chelsea. The deal is very close. Ronaldo has been in London looking for houses. We had lunch yesterday and he said he can't wait to put on the blue of Chelsea.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Ronaldo 100% is going to Chelsea. The deal is very close. Ronaldo has been in London looking for houses. We had lunch yesterday and he said he can't wait to put on the blue of Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i stake my entire reputation on this being true

also hes bringing xabi and varane with him. contrao was coming too but they ditched him at the airport

score to live


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Ronaldo 100% is going to Chelsea. The deal is very close. Ronaldo has been in London looking for houses. We had lunch yesterday and he said he can't wait to put on the blue of Chelsea.


Another JOAL.com exclusive story people. 



JOAL.com said:


> i stake my entire reputation on this being true
> 
> *also hes bringing xabi* and varane with him. contrao was coming too but they ditched him at the airport
> 
> score to live


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AS: Sevilla have received an informal offer from City for Spain winger Jesus Navas that is "very close" to his £25million release clause.

what exactly is an informal offer


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yo dawg i wanna be all buyin your ***** jesus u up for sellin for 25G?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

El Confidencial: City (Soriano) and Real Madrid (Perez) have reached a non-aggression agreement that is being called an "anti-Barca pact".

The pact will see the clubs share transfer info, negotiate directly for each others players, and battle greedy agents trying to make money

haha what

GOAT day for news


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Report in The Daily Mail say Spurs are in talks with Barca for David Villa :agree: and the Damiao links have started again unk2



> Tottenham have opened talks over a £10million swoop for Barcelona striker David Villa and have renewed their interest in long-term target Leandro Damiao.
> Sportsmail revealed Andre Villas-Boas’ interest in the striker earlier this month and the Spanish champions have now been made aware of Spurs’ intention to land Villa ahead of next season.
> Barca are willing to sell the Spain star this summer, who has found first-team football difficult to come by this season, but want a fee of around £12m.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/1e8ncw/explaining_the_falcao_move_to_monaco/

So, Falcao doesn't have a choice, but that "forced" choice (apparently) earns him 300k a week. Not sure whether to feel happy for him or sad, but I'd say be positive.

Interesting to read that Chelsea had matched his release clause and his wages were the stumbles.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



tommo010 said:


> Report in *The Daily Mail* say Spurs are in talks with Barca for David Villa :agree: and the Damiao links have started again unk2


Ahem.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> El Confidencial: City (Soriano) and Real Madrid (Perez) have reached a non-aggression agreement that is being called an "anti-Barca pact".
> 
> The pact will see the clubs share transfer info, negotiate directly for each others players, and battle greedy agents trying to make money
> 
> haha what
> 
> GOAT day for news


lulz :messi



tommo010 said:


> the Damiao links have started again unk2


It just wouldn't be the transfer window without a Damiao to Spurs story.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I guess Villa haven't signed any GOATs yet. foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/1e8ncw/explaining_the_falcao_move_to_monaco/
> 
> So, Falcao doesn't have a choice, but that "forced" choice (apparently) earns him 300k a week. Not sure whether to feel happy for him or sad, but I'd say be positive.
> 
> Interesting to read that Chelsea had matched his release clause and his wages were the stumbles.


Jesus, that is some messy stuff.

Glad we decided not to get involved looking at that. His wages are scary. Us not getting a superstar striker could end up helping us, as it could mean more game time for Lukaku, who was linked to Madrid during Mourinho's reign. He apparently likes him.

Truth is I will be disappointed if we don't get one though, but hopefully it works out.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Has to play for Monaco for 1 year while earning 300k a week with little tax, probably going to hit 30+ goals in that league. And at the end of that year moving to one of the elite clubs after finally shipping off that 3rd party ownership baggage.

How Falcao hasn't killed himself is a mystery.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Falcao doesn't play for one of the big boys before he goes past his prime it's a complete farce.


So is Thiago this years Sneijder gate for united?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Has to play for Monaco for 1 year while earning 300k a week with little tax, probably going to hit 30+ goals in that league. And at the end of that year moving to one of the elite clubs after finally shipping off that 3rd party ownership baggage.
> 
> How Falcao hasn't killed himself is a mystery.


All of that is good, but he's getting on in age now. By the end of next season he is going to be 28 and I'm not sure if a lot of people will want to drop £40m or so on him. Unfortunately, it seems as his future isn't in his hands. It's a shame. A striker like him should be gracing CL nights. Whether he is playing for Chelsea, Madrid, City, United, Barcelona, Bayern, Dortmund, Juve, Milan, whoever.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

falcao would be playing for a 'top level' club if it wasnt for the 50'000 agents and 3rd party owners that were involved in getting the biggest financial return for the player.

those are the true problems with the game.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If he wants Champions League football why doesn't he just stay at AthleticoÉ

Are Athletico really that horny to sell himÉ


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



MetalX said:


> If he wants Champions League football why doesn't he just stay at AthleticoÉ
> 
> Are Athletico really that horny to sell himÉ


Because his agents are moving him for big money now. It's not down to Falcao and it is not down to Atletico.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Because his agents are moving him for big money now. It's not down to Falcao and it is not down to Atletico.


So the third party has all the power in the move then.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



MetalX said:


> So the third party has all the power in the move then.


Not all the power but probably the majority yes. Same story for a lot of latin players it seem.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Has to play for Monaco for 1 year while earning 300k a week with little tax, probably going to hit 30+ goals in that league. And at the end of that year moving to one of the elite clubs after finally shipping off that 3rd party ownership baggage.
> 
> How Falcao hasn't killed himself is a mystery.


Poor fucker. Sure sucks to be him right now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

same thing happened with hulk

he was desperate for a chelsea move, but in the end only anzhi were willing to fork over the $$$$$$$$

falcao should consider himself lucky its sunny monaco hes going to


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> same thing happened with hulk
> 
> he was desperate for a chelsea move, but in the end only anzhi were willing to fork over the $$$$$$$$
> 
> falcao should consider himself lucky its sunny monaco hes going to



For 300k a week? i'd play in syria.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

do you know what Falcao is? hes a slave. this is the biggest injustice since ronaldo was forced to play in United AGAINST HIS WILL


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this 



> According to an interview in Mundo Deportivo, Thiago has revealed that David de Gea has said he "wants him in a Manchester United shirt".


:mark:

but he wont decide anything till after the u-21 tournament


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> just seen this
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:
> 
> but he wont decide anything till after the u-21 tournament


We'll get lucas moura'd on this one.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool confirm Kolo Toure will join



> Liverpool Football Club can today announce they have agreed a deal in principal with Kolo Toure to join the club on July 1.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Liverpool Football Club can today announce they have agreed a deal in principal with Kolo Toure to join the club on July 1. #LFC


Fucking United07


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id say agent DAVE or juan would bring tiago to chelsea, but apparently none of our players are friends him 

thats fine, i wouldnt want an anti social with no friends anyways


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> same thing happened with hulk
> 
> he was desperate for a chelsea move, but in the end only anzhi were willing to fork over the $$$$$$$$
> 
> falcao should consider himself lucky its sunny monaco hes going to


But Hulk went to Zenit.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's not about the specific case, it's about the underlying principle.

players futures are being decided not by the clubs, not by the players, they're being decided by people with intrests only in maximising their returns. sure, on the face of it, falcao is one of the 'lucky ones', but what if he doesn't want to play in monaco? what if he wanted to play for the manchester united's, the real madrid's of the world? instead he's being told by some fucker that he's shipping off to france in some tiny principality because it's the best financial gain for those who own his rights.

it's the principle that there are thousands of kids in countries all around the world who are being shifted from club to club purely based on outside influences looking to effectively trade players for cash. that's not right at all. that's my issue here with transfers like falcao. let him decide whether or not to go play for them, not a bunch of bigwigs who couldn't care less about him.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Meh at Toure. Experienced defender on a free. As long as his signing on fee and wages are low Im not really that bothered.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont know hohenheim

all white people look the same to me

in other new, JOAL.COM would like to bring the world exclusive that kolo toure has joined everton, or liverpool, or wba. or somewhere

score to live


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

JOEL is in the Spain U21 squad though. Maybe he might persuade Thiago to join Chelsea :torres


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

stoked that kolo continues his career at a top club. stepped in very capably when needed even after being told that his contract wasn't being renewed. says it all.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*If Kolo's motivated then he'll be a great signing for Liverpool. Showed glimpses of his old self last season for City. If he gets that form going for Liverpool then it's a great signing for them, especially on a free.*


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently Hulk's agent has confirmed that Monaco are interested in him


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> apparently Hulk's agent has confirmed that Monaco are interested in him


:lmao :lmao please be true.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao that would be incredible


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :lmao that would be incredible


I see what you did there :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm green with envy :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










insert pic of hazard as hulk


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> I see what you did there :brodgers


Yeah I totally meant to do that :jordan


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...nal-liverpool-transfer-gossip-anfield-1917747

Taking a page out of Spurs book and taking Arsenal's targets

Well in :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Frenchies are ours :side:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal originally going after A French player? Surely not


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We only have 6 atm :side: (two barely ever play and diaby gon diaby)


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers
























Hopefully he's worth it.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Frenchies are ours :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1462772/united-open-talks-sign-fabregas?cc=5739#

Messi's next. Can't beat them. BUY THEM.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1462772/united-open-talks-sign-fabregas?cc=5739#
> 
> Messi's next. Can't beat them. BUY THEM.


Jewish kid at christmas come the end of august.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Jesus, that is some messy stuff.
> 
> Glad we decided not to get involved looking at that. His wages are scary. Us not getting a superstar striker could end up helping us, as it could mean more game time for Lukaku, who was linked to Madrid during Mourinho's reign. He apparently likes him.
> 
> Truth is I will be disappointed if we don't get one though, but hopefully it works out.


Yeah, although he'd strengthen Chelsea massively, I'd have loved to seen him in the PL.

The good thing for Falcao is that he earns 300k for a year, with no taxes and he's eventually free after this move because Monaco are buying out his third-party ownership too. He would be 28, but I think Madrid would still want him and he wouldn't cost nearly as much because he'd force a move IF he really wants to move.

Overall, it's amazing to think that Falcao is earning nearly what Messi and Ronaldo are earning right now. I wouldn't be disappointed in his position. Yes, I clearly believe he should be gracing CL nights and playing for top clubs, and I think that will always make us remember Falcao in a more "What if," manner after he retires.

I do hope he moves to a big club next summer though. He'd be free after all. His situation is very messy though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

falcao is earning more than messi or enaldo

top 3 is eto'o, ibra and falcao.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hate cesc more and more by the day. Lol at neing frustrated with his role at barca. You dont like it? Then fuck off to united you stupid bitch.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Mario Torrejón @ mariotorrejon 1h
> Pepe Reina: "Barça can not say no. But right now there is nothing, I have a contract with Liverpool." @ PReina25


Google translated but I'm guessing the first bit is actually "*To* Barca *you* cannot say no"

Only a matter of time now

Reina set up a twitter account today 

https://twitter.com/PReina25

No mention of being a Liverpool player 

SAVE_US.BEGOVIC


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I remember when Reina was really good. Is he even top 5 in the league anymore?

Cech, Lloris and De Gea are definitely better. Begovic has had a good season, so it'd be hard to tell in the long term. Then of course there is BIG RUDDY who is GOAT.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Mignolet & Guzan were also better than him this year too. 

Reina has really slipped off in the last 2-3 years really is a shame. Showed glimpses of his old self towards the end of the season but he still is in a big decline


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So there's;

-- Definite --
Lloris
De Gea
Cech
-- Probable --
Mignolet
Begovic

So he's at least 6th, which is quite surprising when a few years ago he could have been argued as the best - definitely one of.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina still is a "good keeper" but i never feel safe when he's in goals anymore. He's prone to doing something dumb like for Aguero's equaliser against City last season. Even GOAT OLD MAN SCHWARZER has had a better season than him.

I am enjoying Vader leaving off Hart every time :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lol at the golden gloves winner not being considered.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who does everyone consider to be the #1 best keeper in the BPL then?


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao genuine mistake at leaving Hart off.

Cech or De Gea based on form.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:hart 

Yeah on Form I'd go with Cech. Give it another year or two and I'd go with Lloris though


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i still think hart is one of the best. just because he had one down season doesn't make him a bad keeper. he just needs to mature some more. he's an exceptional shot stopper, just needs to judge the ball in the air better.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cech has been amazing for a year and a half now. He always steps up in cup finals too.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*There isn't a standout #1 but there's a lot of very good keepers. They're nearly all prone to mistakes though. Cech is probably the least prone though I guess. Can't recall too many mistakes from Lloris last season either. De Gea isn't there yet but he will be soon. Same for Hart. It's fun to mock his mistakes though, as is I imagine vice versa with De Gea. Then there's the Guzan's and Mignolet's and Begovic's who look great in lesser teams. Be interesting if Begovic did go Liverpool how well he'd do at a stronger team. *


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Lloris is the best keeper in the Premier League all things considered. I think there is still imporvement to be made in coming for crosses, but out of all of them, I think he would make the least mistakes if any at all.

On form Cech is phenomenal. Not a lot of mistakes at all this season. One thing that I always have questioned about him is his positioning though. Hart is great, but his concentration is growing increasingly suspect. De Gea needs to work on pushing the ball away from goal. His coming for crosses has improved A LOT. And we know what a fantastic shot stopper he is (probably the best in the league - shame he just pushes it straight to an opposing player at the moment 8*D).

Guzan, Mignolet and Begovic all had fine seasons. They all allowed Chelsea to do the double over their sides as well, so even more credit to them.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I might have a bit of bias but I'd still call Cech the best in the league, though not by far. De Gea, Mignolet and Lloris are all pretty close.

Whatever happened to Vorm? Last year this discussion would definitely have involved him, did the injury really scupper him that badly?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ve-player-Adnan-Januzaj-set-to-pen-a-new-deal

:yes

New ZIDANE > New Vieira

Fuck you Pogba.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

404 error. :torres


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ve-player-Adnan-Januzaj-set-to-pen-a-new-deal
> 
> :yes
> 
> New ZIDANE > New Vieira
> 
> Fuck you Pogba.


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ve-player-Adnan-Januzaj-set-to-pen-a-new-deal 

Inb4 he leaves next season :terry


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lloris is the best in the league for me, Vertonghen one of the best CBs as well and we were supposed to be getting both enaldo


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *It's fun to mock his mistakes though, as is I imagine vice versa with De Gea.*


I assure you, it really is :hesk2 Donut is a selfish b*stard for not making as many mistakes this season and ruining the fun. :frustrate


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

funny how a heap of chelsea fans wanted cech gone about 12 months ago.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Lloris is the best in the league for me, Vertonghen one of the best CBs as well and we were supposed to be getting both enaldo


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> funny how a heap of chelsea fans wanted cech gone about 12 months ago.


Mistakes were happening even before last season though. It wasn't farfetched to think that this was not a blip, as it happened for like a season and a half. Hindsight obviously shows that we were wrong, but human error is normal.

But his form since around November has been the best since his head injury. Hopefully it continues. Only worrying thing is that it makes our chances of using Courtois look slim.


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Buffon over all :side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tough break for :wenger , looks like a lot of his long term targets are starting to get on the radar of other Prem teams. This may end up like Mata all over again for them.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just watched revista now, balague saying that if we meet thiago's buyout clause we have a good chance of convincing him to come.

still think a clause based on a % of playing time is ridiculous in the extreme and makes no logical sense, but if it's there, it's there.

Pellegrini on @lajugadamalaga today: "I have an agreement with Manchester City, but I have not signed a contract yet." (via @gallardo_campi)


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Mistakes were happening even before last season though. It wasn't farfetched to think that this was not a blip, as it happened for like a season and a half. Hindsight obviously shows that we were wrong, but human error is normal.
> 
> But his form since around November has been the best since his head injury. Hopefully it continues. Only worrying thing is that *it makes our chances of using Courtois look slim*.


its okay, we'll take him off your hands. We've already established a good talent exchange program where we send our broken useless players in for better ones (Torres and Meireles to you, Sturridge to us) so we'll take Courtois and you can keep playing Cech :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> The ECHO understands that in moving to Anfield, Kolo Toure, who earns around £90,000 per week at City, has taken a significant pay cut.


:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if by around 90k they meant 120k then yes.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The ECHO knows shit all then. 120k is crazy money.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> It's not just the media who wonder in Christian Eriksen's future, for his national team colleague Daniel Agger who is not with the national team this time because of an injury, has also contributed to the history of Christian Eriksen's choice of future club.
> 
> Agger was out and talk hot for Eriksen to Liverpool and it has Eriksen also noted:
> 
> - I have read and Liverpool is definitely an option. It is also one of the clubs, you'll weights higher than Amsterdam, and it's a different league and a different caliber. It sounds very exciting, but we have to look at it if there is something I do not know if there is anything specific, and I've even talked to Daniel about it.
> 
> http://www.sporten.dk/fodbold/eriksen-dortmund-liverpool-eller-deromkring


Also twitter says that we might be close to signing Celta Vigo's Iago Aspas.

We GOATING the transfer window now :brodgers (if you don't include Barca, Monaco, Bayern etc :side: )


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Making that push for the coveted Top 4 Trophy :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Agger tapping up Eriksen, De Gea tapping up Thiago.

Come on Shrek tap up Donkey aka Heskey.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Guardiola had certain ideas to bring in a young Brazilian player [Neymar]," Hoeness said while speaking at an IDG Communications Media AG gathering.

"But we have had a number of bad experiences with young Brazilians in the past. If you consider signing someone who costs €20-30 million or even more, it is a difficult decision. We all know what happened with Breno...

"So we started looking for a similar player and eventually signed Mario Gotze."

JOAL.com

Ill luck :lmao

Tymo leaving apparently. 

And Santana to Schalke. wow


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Felipe Santana is confirmed to Schalke. Good signing for them, he's not quite Subotic or Hummels but still a good defender.

Tymoschuck leaving Bayern, always liked him as a player, and he did a good job for them the past few years.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






EY EY EYYYY


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tymo's been Mr. Dependable at Bayern. Could step in at any position and pick up the pace (well, most of the time). Wish him well wherever he goes. I don't think he'll hang it up quite yet.

van Buyten and Pizzaro to negotiate after the cup final. I would love to retain van Buyten for another season b/c the guy is still a rock and Badstuber is sidelines for most of next season, so we'll need cover.

I didn't think Santana would go to Schalke tbh. Imagine the boos next season at Signal Iduna Park. Well, at least Dortmund snatched up Sokratis to replace him.

Also Deulofeu's going on loan?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Agger tapping up Eriksen, De Gea tapping up Thiago.
> 
> Come on Shrek tap up Donkey aka Heskey.


All those trophies but Man Utd have never had Heskey play for them, and never will. Bet that hurts enaldo :brodgers


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> All those trophies but Man Utd have never had Heskey play for them, and never will. Bet that hurts enaldo :brodgers


They've got the new Heskey in Welcrap 3%.

Works hard, pretty quick and hold-up play decent, just a shit finisher.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

iago aspas to pool for 7 mil and fuck all wages apparently.

pretty big scorer in la liga for celta, cant remember the exact number, something like 2 away from home though.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I hate cesc more and more by the day. Lol at neing frustrated with his role at barca. You dont like it? Then fuck off to united you stupid bitch.


Ah, imagine how we went through when he was moaning and sulking ON the pitch, whereas Xavi was too busy talking about his Barca DNA credentials.

Cesc was Le Sulk in his final season for us. Terrible attitude on the pitch.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Real Madrid striker Gonzalo Higuaín is keen to complete a move to Juventus as early as next week. (Source: AS)


Llorente,Higuain,Quagliarella,Vucinic,Giovinco and eventually Matri. Juventus would have one fucking great attack


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They'd most likely offload Matri, Vucinic and Quagliarella.

I don't know why, but I'm just not a big Higuain fan.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm not a Higuain fan either, but he's a good striker


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> @OptaJoe
> 50% - Only Lionel Messi (52%) has scored/assisted a higher proportion of his team's goals than Iago Aspas (50%) in La Liga this term. Target.


That stat is a Damien Comolli wet-dream.

Having only heard of the guy a few hours ago and only watching about four minutes of him on youtube, I suspect he will be a solid signing. I won't get too excited though in case he turns out to be another Assaidi.



> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 5m
> Luis Suarez on Uruguayan radio (via @MartinCharquero): I have a contract with Liverpool. It would be hard to say no to Real Madrid


Christ


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pellegrni gets the city job. according to their FB page.

Pellegrini has confirmed that he will manage Manchester City in a press conference. He says the contract could be signed on Sunday.

-Razr-


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Súarez also said he’s “not ready to continue putting up with English journalists” via Uruguayan Radio


yeah because its not like he has done anything to deserve it......


:suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Have we signed Strootman or Thiago yet? If not then #MoyesOut


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> That stat is a Damien Comolli wet-dream.
> 
> Having only heard of the guy a few hours ago and only watching about four minutes of him on youtube, I suspect he will be a solid signing. *I won't get too excited though in case he turns out to be another Assaidi.*


My thoughts exactly. Never really heard of the guy and just checked out a vid on Youtube. Seems like he could be a solid squad player but nothing more. Then again maybe someone who watches more La Liga (where's Seb when you need him?) can give more details on him.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#Suarez: "I love #LFC, but I have a wife and daughter, and I'm not prepared to tolerate the English press any more.
Suárez: "I have spoken to Brendan Rodgers. He knows what I want and he understands my situation." #LFC


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ugh he's gone this year isn't he :downing


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> #Suarez: "I love #LFC, but I have a wife and daughter, and I'm not prepared to tolerate the English press any more.
> Suárez: "I have spoken to Brendan Rodgers. He knows what I want and he understands my situation." #LFC


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He is definitely gone this summer. Not sure how he can carry on with his "oh they took my quote out of context again" schtick.

It's clear as day that.

Benzema plus 15M please :brodgers



AlexHumph said:


> #Suarez: "I love #LFC, but I have a wife and daughter, and *I'm not prepared to tolerate the English press any more.*


His own fault.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck sake, Just like with Torres. He stuck around for the shit years and just when our attack builds some depth he goes :terry1. Guess its not confirmed but if he does go I just hope we get someone decent to replace him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fuck sake, Just like with Torres. He stuck around for the shit years and just when our attack builds some depth he goes :terry1. Guess its not confirmed but if he does go I just hope we get someone decent to replace him.


You already have a replacement, go and watch some more of dem youtube vids :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

youtube vids = ability

just ask mike bassett or kenny daglish

:brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Every fucking year now one of our best players wants to leave. 

Could potentially be the worst summer yet, Suarez, Reina, Skrtel, Carra etc.

It kind of makes sense now why we began to sign British/English players in recent years, at least you get some degree of loyalty with them, despite how shit they may turn out to be.

Look at Big Andy, it's clear the club don't want him but he still wants to stay and fight for his place. It's gonna take a horse tranquilizer and some kind of swat team to get him out of the club.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> youtube vids = ability
> 
> just ask mike bassett or kenny daglish
> 
> :brodgers







Worth every penny


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#Suarez: #Liverpool want me to stay, but do not know what will happen, #LFC
#Suarez:''So far I have not received any official offer from Madrid.'' #LFC


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> He is definitely gone this summer. Not sure how he can carry on with his "oh they took my quote out of context again" schtick.
> 
> It's clear as day that.
> 
> Benzema plus 15M please :brodgers


saw liverpool fans saying they want £40m + Benzema :lmao

Benzema would never go to liverpool, also i doubt Madrid would want to get rid of him after Ronaldo comes back to us :fergie


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Alex We know you love guys and all but seriously man can you stop stalking Suarez for a minute please


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Alex We know you love guys and all but seriously man can you stop stalking Suarez for a minute please


You win the nervousness :brodgers


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez has the Scouser victim persona down pat.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can think of one positive coming from Suarez going to Madrid


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

money

like with alonso

how much did they pay again?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Suarez has the Scouser victim persona down pat.


Fuck off, you utter wool.



AlexHumph said:


> #Suarez: "I love #LFC, but I have a wife and daughter, and I'm not prepared to tolerate the English press any more.
> Suárez: "I have spoken to Brendan Rodgers. He knows what I want and he understands my situation." #LFC


HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


































HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I can think of one positive coming from Suarez going to Madrid


In b4 £30m bid for Benteke


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont be silly

beneke isnt english


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> money
> 
> like with alonso
> 
> how much did they pay again?


About 30M

The same price as of a broken heart :terry1

Still haven't gotten over that transfer.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that was highway robbery. if you take inflation into account, hes worth atleast 40

not to mention, you didnt need to sell and xabi actually liked you bastards


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I blame Rafa's hard on for Barry


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> dont be silly
> 
> beneke isnt english


We are expanding out into foreign and Black dudes now :sturridge



JOAL.com said:


> that was highway robbery. if you take inflation into account, hes worth atleast 40
> 
> not to mention, you didnt need to sell and xabi actually liked you bastards


Yeah but then Rafa went and fucked it up by ruining the relationship he had with him which gave Madrid ammo to use. Frankly we probably could have got less than that for him if Madrid really wanted to play hardball. The fact that Xabi even stayed on an extra year despite Rafa damn near making it clear he wanted to use him as a makeweight for Barry surprises me.

Edit

Basically what Hank Said :side:


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez could drown a kid and still claim he's a victim. How can he have no self-awareness whatsoever about everything he's done? Diving, biting, racism. Have I missed anything?


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What Aquilani level striker would Liverpool get to replace Suarez?

Darren Bent?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez goes to Napoli in a swap deal for cavani.







And then DwayneAustin and Chain gang wake up............in bed together



With Alex.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With **** alarm watching from the window


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> With **** alarm watching from the window


:jordan3


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Suarez goes to Napoli in a swap deal for cavani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then DwayneAustin and Chain gang wake up............in their respective beds
> 
> 
> 
> With Alex texting them with news of a WWE_TNA/United 07 sex tape


:suarez2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> With **** alarm watching from the window


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :suarez2


:gabby


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

.......How did i get dragged into this :side:


Also the Times are also saying Moyes wants Fabregas


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 11m
> I will let you know about another Liverpool signing tomorrow if I get it confirmed. And I am as excited about that one as I am of Aspas





> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 8m
> that LFC signing confirms the policy of the club: clever,potentially good signings. Potentially being the key word. But exciting nonetheless





> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 7m
> enough stuff going on today with Aspas and Luis Suarez to keep going for the rest of the day. And Pellegrini confirming he is off to City


I really hate Balague but still :mark:


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Unless Balague is talking about Cavani then I couldn't give a shit after this Suarez thing.:terry1 Still, it's not as gutting as when Torres left.

*Edit: Suarez: "I’ll be here next season, yes. Not only am I playing for Liverpool I am playing in one of the best leagues in the world" #LFC*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> *Edit: Suarez: "I’ll be here next season, yes. Not only am I playing for Liverpool I am playing in one of the best leagues in the world" #LFC*


That quote is from last month.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...y-at-Anfield-club-for-another-four-years.html


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I go away for an hour and all of a Sudden Me/DA & United07/WWE TNA are having Affairs? Plus **** alarm is watching and Alex is watching us while texting us too? 

Interesting thing these footy threads are


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> That quote is from last month.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...y-at-Anfield-club-for-another-four-years.html


Ahh thought I'd read it somewhere.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Quick get your money on Stoke to get relegated.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 4m
> Luis Alberto (Barcelona B) is the other Spanish player that is about to agree to join Liverpool. A midfielder in the Xavi/Iniesta mould


85% possession incoming

At Barca B on loan from Sevilla


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dissing Suarez is really hypocrite's action. He bites players, hands the ball, and does all sorts of shenanigans on the pitch, and it is bothering, yes--but he is a supremely talented player and arguably the best complete forward in the world. For the talent he has, people rather look at his antics. It happens. Usually talented people are also very eccentric. Not everybody is a Messi. Look at how messy Maradona and Pele both seem to be (no pun).

It's not like Suarez ended somebody's career on the pitch, molested a child, raped somebody, cheated on his wife with his mate/brother's wife, or got caught with a prostitute. The English media is such a pathetic example of journalism. On one hand they have civil morons/offenders such as Rooney, Giggs, Terry, etc, and on the other hand, they're busy slating Suarez for biting somebody on the arm in the pitch. The actions don't even compare.

Suarez is stupid for doing these things. I will admit. Suarez is also a passionate player and his desire to win is second to none. I don't think there is a more passionate player today in Football as Suarez. He makes things happen rather than sulk when things don't go his way (Ronaldo), or become afraid to touch the ball when it's not working (Messi for Argentina).

I do hope he goes to Madrid. With Ronaldo and possibly Bale, that Madrid team--under a tactically astute and classy manager such as Heynckes or Ancelotti--would become world beaters.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jose officially signed. 40m deal, 4 years. £100m to spend :mourinho

Waiting to see how Jose changes the entire structure of the team to fit his style along with the players he will bring. There's also the talk about Luiz going to Barca because Jose doesn't want him apparently. If that really happens, I hope he brings some good replacement as a DM or a CB. After a striker that's what we need the most. Alonso and Khedira are the main options now. He needs to work on a striker immediately, Falcao to Monaco, Lewandowski to Bayern. Only one left is Cavani who is probably going to City. Big problem here as we can't play another mediocre season with Torres and Ba, not with Mourinho, and Lukaku is not ready as a sole striker in Europe.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> About 30M
> 
> The same price as of a broken heart :terry1
> 
> Still haven't gotten over that transfer.


:xabi 

If we do sell Suarez it better be for a fuckload of money.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Bryan Swanson ‏@skysports_bryan 6m
> Luis Suarez's agent Pere Guardiola has told us Suarez remains happy at Liverpool and has no plans to leave in this transfer window.


Now we're GOATING :brodgers

I bet all this talking about Madrid stuff was a clever scheme by Suarez to get Bale's people to kick into action and get his move to Madrid up and running.

Suarez removing next season's Spurs Top4 threat all by himself :suarez1

(This is what I'm forcing myself to believe anyway :side: )


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now we're GOATING :brodgers
> 
> I bet all this talking about Madrid stuff was a clever scheme by Suarez to get Bale's people to kick into action and get his move to Madrid up and running.
> 
> Suarez removing next season's Spurs Top4 threat all by himself :suarez1
> 
> (This is what I'm forcing myself to believe anyway :side: )


In fairness Suarez didn't need to try and spot spurs from being a top 4 threat. Spurs would have fucked it up themselves anyway :avb1


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fee for Schurrle been agreed :mark: De Bruyne going to Leverkusen on loan. Wanted him part of the squad this season :sad:


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The present day Man City Barry is a mere shadow of the dynamic box to box left back/midfield/wing/dat left foot Gary Barry the Larry Aston Villa Captain Barry that Rafa wanted to make room for by benching Alonso. Important that you Liverpool fans remember that.









Man Utd fans won the gay sex tapes :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*£20 straight down on Stoke to be relegated at 7/2.*


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> The present day Man City Barry is a mere shadow of the dynamic box to box left back/midfield/wing/dat left foot Gary Barry the Larry Aston Villa Captain Barry that Rafa wanted to make room for by benching Alonso. Important that you Liverpool fans remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Utd fans won the gay sex tapes :brodgers


Xabi was still a far better player. Important that you remember that :jose


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Fee for Schurrle been agreed :mark: *De Bruyne going to Leverkusen on loan.* Wanted him part of the squad this season :sad:


I guess that rules out any tiny chance we had of getting Eriksen, he'll probably go to Dortmund now instead of De Bruyne.

At least we'll have Luis Alberto :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *£20 straight down on Stoke to be relegated at 7/2.*


To be fair to Hughes he's fairly good with dirty/physical teams. He took Blackburn to 6th, 10th and 7th in his three _full_ seasons there. There other finishes between 02 and 12 were 10th, 6th, 15th (all Souness), 15th (partly Hughes), 15th (Ince/Allardyce), 10th (Allardyce), 15th (Allardyce/ :kean) and 19th kean). Nige can correct me if I'm wrong.

He also took Fulham to their second highest premier league finish (8th in 10/11) and did a decent job with Wales. Despite everything that he did wrong at QPR (which was a lot of things) they never went down with him in charge, in fact he doesn't have one relegation on his management CV.

I think his biggest problem is managing a club that has a big budget, which was the one thing which was consistent throughout his Citeh and QPR tenures. I also suspect that he has a problem in regards to the man management of big egos (in relative terms, most footy players have fairly big egos), but I don't think that there are many big heads at Stoke.

If he keeps Stoke playing the way they were then they should survive because he's a manager that can get by when only required to use simple tactics, but at the same time I can't see him improving them either. However, I have read that he wants to make Stoke more entertaining so that could be his ultimate downfall, if he tinkers about _too much_ with them then yeah, I can see them struggling.

Still, you will get a good return if it happens.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

haha leslie

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

he's a fucking buffoon. he'll be given some cash to splash and be fucking dismal. he's such a boring, boring, unimaginative coach. they might as well have kept pulis.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> he's such a boring, boring, unimaginative coach. they might as well have kept pulis.


I actually agree with that. This doesn't seem like progress for Stoke at all. Sure, they could _finally_ scrape a top ten finish with Hughes in charge, but that's hardly worth destabilising the club for.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> 85% possession incoming
> 
> At Barca B on loan from Sevilla


If we sign him.... :mark:


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Easy to critique him, but he has 2 good records with teams you usually would forget are in the Prem, and 2 bad records with teams that are (were) trying to make an impact. If he fails with Stoke, then he shouldn't be looked towards by a Prem side again. If he does well, then good for him & that club. He was out of his depth with City, and he built his own grave at QPR with that terrible agency group advising him. Should wait and see.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've never rated Hughes as a good manager. I think he's quite poor to be honest and don't expect him to do well with Stoke. He just seems lost most of the time during matches and doesn't know how to change a game around in order to work in his favor.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hughes' ego is too big. Wouldn't give up and paid £10 million over the odds for this guy.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

oh boy.

could we see a crouchy/crocky duo next season.

oh boy wowee


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i hear RSC is available on a free

i wonder how hed fit in at stoke


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i hear RSC is available on a free
> 
> i wonder how hed fit in at stoke


On the bench.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> To be fair to Hughes he's fairly good with dirty/physical teams. He took Blackburn to 6th, 10th and 7th in his three _full_ seasons there. There other finishes between 02 and 12 were 10th, 6th, 15th (all Souness), 15th (partly Hughes), 15th (Ince/Allardyce), 10th (Allardyce), 15th (Allardyce/ :kean) and 19th kean). Nige can correct me if I'm wrong.


I wish I'd seen this before I posted in the other thread!!

He was terrific for us. Souness did great the first two years back in the Prem after getting us back up. We were lucky to stay up in 2004, and only one season wonder Jon Stead's goals kept us up that year. We had a shit squad when Hughesy came in at a time we were so happy Newcastle took Souness off us. We shouldn't have stayed up that year but did, then he took us to three top half finishes, two Europeans ones and into the last 32 of the Europa in 2007. It could've been 6th in 2008 too had we not got pummeled on the last day at Birmingham.

We actually finished 9th in 2007 but in 2006 we were so close to the Champions League. We got robbed at Spurs in a 3-2 defeat where Keane had two goals that shouldn't have been given. Had we won that, it could've been better for us. That year we did the double over United too, beat Arsenal & Chelsea too.

He was immense for us and we played great football too from 2005 while being a physical team. Sam turned us into a really negative dirty team.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> He also took Fulham to their second highest premier league finish (8th in 10/11) and did a decent job with Wales. Despite everything that he did wrong at QPR (which was a lot of things) they never went down with him in charge, in fact he doesn't have one relegation on his management CV.


People forget he kept QPR up first season too and focus on the first half of last season.


----------



## TNAsFuture

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United and City after Cesc Fabregas £25mill


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Forcing Abidal out of the club. This place has really turned disgusting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How about city take cesc or thiago and united will take the other, seem fair kiz?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ah cesc. i still remember paying money out of his own wages, just so that he can sit on the barca bench

what a dumbass


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We'll take Cesc then as he bossed the Prem. Thiago also looks like a tart so he'll fit in with those City *******.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Forcing Abidal out of the club. This place has really turned disgusting.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> just watched revista now, balague saying that if we meet thiago's buyout clause we have a good chance of convincing him to come.
> 
> still think a clause based on a % of playing time is ridiculous in the extreme and makes no logical sense, but if it's there, it's there.
> 
> Pellegrini on @lajugadamalaga today: "I have an agreement with Manchester City, but I have not signed a contract yet." (via @gallardo_campi)


Think seen rumours saying Tello has same type clause written into his new contract that he just signed with Barca back in Dec of last year. The stupidest thing for me is the Barca board knew about that clause & then allowed it in to Thiago new deal last year & then the board didnt tell any of staff, coaches & even the manager about it until it was to late just a few weeks ago. 

Think Thiago will want guaranteed first time action by his next club which is something lacked at Barca. IMO given a run of games & chance to show his abilities on a regular bases he will become a even better & brilliant player, im convinced by that he has potential to be a special player maybe isn't time for him at Barca but can prove that elsewhere IMO. To good a chance to pass up on as how often does a player of Thiago quality & potential go for just £15M/€18M in today's market?

Really hope we sign him we are in need of a CM & a star cm as well to replace scholes. Don't care if he only stays for a couple of years if he becomes the player he should do & does it with us then the next few years should be brilliant to watch. Hoping DdG has a word since both good friends & we have scouted him a bit in the last few years. I imagine it be straight shoot out between us & mcfc for him if he decides the PL is the league he wants to go to.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd rather have Thiago vader, the younger model and plus he never threw pizza at fergie.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNAsFuture said:


> United and City after Cesc Fabregas £25mill


:lmao

yeah, don't see this happening at all. DEM TABLOIDS.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

either one would massively improve Utd.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> either one would massively improve Utd.


Strootman or Fellaini would improve us, any half decent to good cm would improve us.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

p sure barca owe arsenal like 50% of any transfer fee on fabregas too.

they're not going to make a massive loss a season or 2 after signing him.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*If Cesc plays like he has for the most part at Barca then he won't improve us. 

What's going on with Abidal?*


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Strootman or Fellaini would improve us, any half decent to good cm would improve us.


Pretty much, our cm is in need of a revamp & fresh blood. Fletch carrick giggs clev & Ando are our 5 cms, Ando is either injured or off form & now 25 & barley completes 90min games in the 6 years at club only done so about 20 times & IMO be sold in summer, giggs is 39 & is best as sub role, fletch is 29/30 & health is most important thing, clev is still yet to impose himself as a main starter in CM & Carrick is only guy left who ticks all boxes but is 32 in July & needs a partner & player capable stepping in to replace him when his not in the side. 

I was speaking about this a few months ago to someone & I said 2 or at push 3 CM will need to be brought in the summer by us, a deeper cm so we have someone who plays in space between cm & defence to stop allowing creative players who play in hole so much freakin time in between the line vs us in our side & box to box cm who has engine to defend & attack with passing abilities to boot when carrick not there or/& when plays along side him those 2 types of CM where/are a must imo. But a 3rd cm to replace Scholes in terms of quality was the question mark for me. Ando was meant to be that player but he never will be & likely to be sold in summer & SAF thought Powell could be that player but his not ready for such a role just yet. So it's a area I can see being discussed at club & its maybe why are currently looking at Thiago of Barcalona?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *If Cesc plays like he has for the most part at Barca then he won't improve us.
> 
> What's going on with Abidal?*


He would a poor cesc with carrick is still far better than cleverley/jones/anderson with carrick.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AS: City have made it known to Barcelona that they are ready to trigger the £15.5million release clause of midfielder Thiago Alcântara (22).

:robben2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fernandinho, yaya and thiago how is that fair? :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it is ok

you have cleverley, anderson and average united midifielder #6


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> it is ok
> 
> you have cleverley, anderson and average united midifielder #6


It still won them the league.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> It still won them the league.


Nah that was :rvp


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

thats lovely etched chaos. lets see how it fares them next season


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.koptalk.co.uk/20130530481/luis-suarez-agrees-4-year-contract-with-real-madrid.html

Wahhhht??


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Gea
-
Rafael
Evra
Rio
Vidic
-
Carrick
Fellaini/Strootman
Fabregas
Zaha
Bale
-
RVP

Can't see an issue with that. Come on Moyesy.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> http://www.koptalk.co.uk/20130530481/luis-suarez-agrees-4-year-contract-with-real-madrid.html
> 
> Wahhhht??


Stopped reading at Marca tbh


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> thats lovely etched chaos. lets see how it fares them next season


They're fucked, they replaced the GOAT with Moyes, nothing good will come of it for them.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Stopped reading at Marca tbh


tbf they do have their finger on the pulse when it comes to real matters


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> He would a poor cesc with carrick is still far better than cleverley/jones/anderson with carrick.


*Are you basing this off Arsenal Cesc or Barca Cesc?*


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> tbf they do have their finger on the pulse when it comes to real matters


Of course they do, it's the Real propaganda paper. But when it comes to big transfers you ignore it, purely because they will post shit about Bale or Suarez that destabilises their current club and appeases the Real faithful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd like nothing less than 50 million for Suarez plz


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anything less than 50M would be a disgrace. We sold an injury plagued Torres, who was starting his decline for 50M, Suarez is a year younger than that Torres, on a long contract as far as I know and he's at the height of his powers.

Unless, of course, his history of scummy behaviour is bringing down the price.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Anything less than 50M would be a disgrace. We sold an injury plagued Torres, who was starting his decline for 50M, Suarez is a year younger than that Torres, on a long contract as far as I know and he's at the height of his powers.
> 
> Unless, of course, his history of scummy behaviour is bringing down the price.


His suspensions will drop his price for sure, what use is paying 50mill if the player is suspended for 10 games a season?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

madrid turning down a scummy player is like shrek turning down a 70 year old begging for it


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNAsFuture said:


> United and City after Cesc Fabregas £25mill


This isn't possible. Unless Barcelona are stupid enough to sell Cesc to United/City for £12.5 million. You see, Genius Wenger had put a clause on Cesc's contract:

1. Arsenal get first priority.
2. If Barca sell to any other club apart from Arsenal, they get 50% of the deal.

So, if Barca want 25 million for Cesc, United/City will have to bid 50 million because half of that is going to Kroenke's bank account. Now, unless Barca pull off a Monaco and end up selling Cesc + Abidal to United/City for a combined fee of 26 million, with Abidal going for 25 million and Cesc going for 1 million. :xavi


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

20m + Torres on Cavani. THAT'S the deal we need. Hope it's true. Apparently Rafa also wants Benayoun at Napoli which can help. 

We are close to signing the Porto CB Mangala, if Luiz is leaving this is probably Jose's replacement. Young CB with a lot of potential from what I've seen.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^Benayoun is not under contract anymore. I really hope Napoli are fucking stupid and really do want Torres. It would be like Christmas.

I hope we're not selling Luiz, but if we do, it has to be for more than the £24m we bought him for.

Tbf to 'Barca Cesc', he doesn't get to play in his favourite position regularly, due to three GOATs. If he came back to the Prem, the central midfielder role would be given to him by any club and he'll be fine.

I hate the cunt though, so hope he stays at Barcelona, which means he stays on the bench for the majority of time, which means I don't have to see him when I mastu... watching Neymar.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll watch a few more Barca games this season because of Neymar. Mainly to see how he gets on as he's been fucking crap whenever I've seen him for Brazil. The bastard in me hopes that he completely bombs.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Torres swap deal for Cavani is a dream if true. 

Main options for Luiz are Barca and now Napoli from what I heard. Rafa liked Luiz during his run, although Barca is probably more realistic as they wanted him for years now. I imagine that it will be around £30m. If we really sell him it's because apparently Jose doesn't want him in his rotation and doesn't see him fitting in his style of play.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> This isn't possible. Unless Barcelona are stupid enough to sell Cesc to United/City for £12.5 million. You see, Genius Wenger had put a clause on Cesc's contract:
> 
> 1. Arsenal get first priority.
> 2. If Barca sell to any other club apart from Arsenal, they get 50% of the deal.
> 
> So, if Barca want 25 million for Cesc, United/City will have to bid 50 million because half of that is going to Kroenke's bank account. Now, unless Barca pull off a Monaco and end up selling Cesc + Abidal to United/City for a combined fee of 26 million, with Abidal going for 25 million and Cesc going for 1 million. :xavi


1. We get 1st option to buy him back for £26.5m. Barcelona seemingly want him out so if true that would suggest they have offered us our 1st option.

2. Its of the profit from the deal not the full transfer hense why they are selling him for 25m less than the £26.5 they paid for him. They could sell him for £26,000,000.01 and we'd receive 0.5p from the deal.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rock316AE said:


> The Torres swap deal for Cavani is a dream if true.
> 
> Main options for Luiz are Barca and now Napoli from what I heard. Rafa liked Luiz during his run, although Barca is probably more realistic as they wanted him for years now. I imagine that it will be around £30m. If we really sell him it's because apparently Jose doesn't want him in his rotation and doesn't see him fitting in his style of play.


It really would be a dream. To get a world class striker AND get rid of Torres in one transfer... Thinking it's going to end up staying as a dream :lol

Can't see Barca being able to afford him after the Neymar transfer. Napoli would be an interesting option. I just hope Mourinho keeps him though. I've learnt to live with the mistakes. Hopefully Jose can help him become solid.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Isco kid any good or we possibly getting Silva 2.0?


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Selling Luiz would be a mistake. His currency will only rise over the next two years.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> This Isco kid any good or we possibly getting Silva 2.0?


A bit of both, he is good but similar to Silva. However he is a lot younger so more room to grow and develop.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It really would be a dream. To get a world class striker AND get rid of Torres in one transfer... Thinking it's going to end up staying as a dream :lol
> 
> Can't see Barca being able to afford him after the Neymar transfer. Napoli would be an interesting option. I just hope Mourinho keeps him though. I've learnt to live with the mistakes. Hopefully Jose can help him become solid.


After 7 months as manager Rafa can make his biggest contribution to the club if it's happening...now that Falcao and Lewandowski are officially not available, we really need to do everything to sign Cavani.

It's a problematic situation with Luiz, he has his qualities but if Jose builds a new team and doesn't see him as a first option, he will probably want to leave. Luiz is not the Mourinho type DM of a Makelele or Essien and we'll probably sign a CB with Mangala as the first option for now. I can also see Jose stabilizing Terry's position as the core of defence if injuries aren't an issue next season. I personally hope he stays, he just needs to find his position.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez statement



> Luis Suarez: "It is not true I have an agreement with Real Madrid. I am thinking about my future but I haven't decided anything yet"


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bored of this already.

Oh, and this is why I fucking hate that cunt Balague



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 17m
> I have a message from Luis Suarez for all of you. Just got it


Makes us wait 6 mins



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 11m
> Luis Suarez: "It is not true I have an agreement with Real Madrid. I am thinking about my future but I haven't decided anything yet"





> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 10m
> ...which means: it is not sure Luis Suarez will stay at Liverpool or that he is going (or not) to Madrid. Worrying to LFC fans though


Tells us something we already know


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Napoli would have to be smoking something strong to sell Cavani and take on Torres at the same time. Unless a very hefty fee (at least £30m) is also involved. Frankly Napoli woulld be better off just getting a ton of money for him


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rock316AE said:


> After 7 months as manager Rafa can make his biggest contribution to the club if it's happening...now that Falcao and Lewandowski are officially not available, we really need to do everything to sign Cavani.


fpalm

He won you the Europa League and got you 3rd quite comfortably. He did a very very good job considering.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™;18989897 said:


> fpalm
> 
> He won you the Europa League and got you 3rd quite comfortably. He did a very very good job considering.


I tried to find a Rafa smiley. I don't have any complaints. He did a decent job and exceeded expectations.

If he's really pushing for the Torres/Cavani deal, even better.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










(thanks to Richard Keys I think)


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wait wait have i missed something but what right minded person would want to let cavani go for torres?


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait wait have i missed something but what right minded person would want to let cavani go for torres?


The Napoli President has never been in his right mind.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait wait have i missed something but what right minded person would want to let cavani go for torres?


same guy who sold xabi alonso to get gareth barry


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would lol if you guys do get the swap deal and Cavani WOATs at Chelsea and Torres starts GOATing at Napoli for some apparent reason.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hoping and praying Madrid splash all their cash on Bale and Cavani and leave our Luis alone, just for one more season.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> Hoping and praying Madrid splash all their cash on Bale and Cavani and leave our Luis alone, just for one more season.


Suarez is cheaper than both of them, wishful thinking on your behalf.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Over the past few months there has been talk of Gary Hooper, Victor Wanyama and Fraser Forster making a move to the Premier League, was just wondering how do fans in England perceive them?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Over the past few months there has been talk of Gary Hooper, Victor Wanyama and Fraser Forster making a move to the Premier League, was just wondering how do fans in England perceive them?


Hooper is a decent enough striker who will need good service in order to thrive in the premier league because he's a bit of a poacher, so basically it would have been pointless having him at Carra Rud last January seeing as we create fuck all. 

Wanyama looks solid and tidy from what I've seen, although that is from a limited viewing experience. 

Forster is the real deal but needs to sort out his kicking which is his one real weakness. The agility he has for a 6'7" keeper is phenomenal.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Fee for Schurrle been agreed :mark: De Bruyne going to Leverkusen on loan. Wanted him part of the squad this season :sad:


:mark:

Still a good deal to me as far as De Bruyne isn't sold.

Hopefully the Cavani story is true :torres


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@The Dark Andre, I agree with what you've said, although I will say that Hooper has more to his game than just scoring goals and it really does amaze me how Forster can't get into the England squad.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> @The Dark Andre, I agree with what you've said, although I will say that Hooper has more to his game than just scoring goals and it really does amaze me how Forster can't get into the England squad.


He probably does but it's hard to judge how good the rest of his game is playing against weak defenders week in week out. I just don't think he will get anywhere near that amount of time and space on a regular basis in the prem. I'm happy to be proved wrong, especially if he does sign for us :side:

Forster got into one squad iirc, but while Woy's blue eyed boy Ben Foster is back on the scene it will be hard for him to get back in regularly regardless of merit. The best three are Hart, Ruddy and Forster. After that Butland and McCarthy look like they have some potential. Ben Foster is decent but he shouldn't really be getting into England squads anymore.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> same guy who sold xabi alonso to get gareth barry


enaldo the pain of that deal will never go away



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Would lol if you guys do get the swap deal and Cavani WOATs at Chelsea and Torres starts GOATing at Napoli for some apparent reason.


Well like i mentioned the lther day Chelsea do have that history of fucking up good strikers so who knows :nando


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> @The Dark Andre, I agree with what you've said, although I will say that Hooper has more to his game than just scoring goals and it really does amaze me how Forster can't get into the England squad.


Not that much to be fair, he does occasionally beat a defender when on the ball but you have to remember he is up against SPL quality defenders and when up against the likes of Juventus or Barca he's almost been nowhere to be seen, but saying that if he was to leave us I would be a little disappointed but we would still have Stokes who if he takes his form from when he got back from injury into next season will probably be our best player, Samaras who has actually been great for us this season and young Tony Watt coming through.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> enaldo the pain of that deal will never go away
> 
> 
> 
> Well like i mentioned the lther day Chelsea do have that history of fucking up good strikers so who knows :nando


It's a warped history to suit what people want to see though isn't it?

As said before, Shevchenko and Torres were both clearly in decline before we bought them.

Before Sheva, Drogba was our record signing. Did we fuck him up too?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

drogba is just a shadow of he was in his marseille days


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It's a warped history to suit what people want to see though isn't it?
> 
> As said before, Shevchenko and Torres were both clearly in decline before we bought them.
> 
> Before Sheva, Drogba was our record signing. Did we fuck him up too?


tbf you have got a poor record in the abramovich days as far as strikers go. Sheva, Torres, Kezman, Pizarro (free?), Mutu and Crespo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@danny boy, I was refering to Hooper's link up play.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Torres aint in decline, just the team aint the perfect fit for him Liverpool was, it happens, he's only 29 i'm sure he'll be fine in another side that plays to him, hes a round peg in a Drogba hole at Chelsea, Lukaku is the boy for that gap.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> "I suffered a lot, no one defended me." - Suarez


This quote really rustles my jimmies. Kenny basically lost his entire reputation defending you and you come out and say something like this?

Not bothered if he goes now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

99% of liverpool fans fucking defended him obviously he could be only talking about the staff, board and media.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> tbf you have got a poor record in the abramovich days as far as strikers go. Sheva, Torres, Kezman, Pizarro (free?), Mutu and Crespo.


*Sheva - Had an operation on his kneews before joining us. Never the same after.
Torres* - Was absolutely shite at the World Cup. Was even worse at the start of the season. We still bought him :kenny
*Kezman* - Simply wasn't good enough. Only cost like £5m. He went to Spain, Turkey and others after and couldn't cut it. For every van Nistelrooy, their is a Kezman or Afonso Alves.
*Pizarro* - Came on a free. Was simply bought to give cover to Drogba for when he left for the AFCON.
*Mutu* - Cokehead.
*Crespo* - I thought he did good at Chelsea and he was one of my favourites. Fair enough he didn't set the world on fire, but he was good. Missed Italy a lot.

The record isn't great, but all but Torres came from different leagues and either struggled to adapt or just couldn't dislodge the beast that is Drogba.



wkdsoul said:


> Torres aint in decline, just the team aint the perfect fit for him Liverpool was, it happens, he's only 29 i'm sure he'll be fine in another side that plays to him, hes a round peg in a Drogba hole at Chelsea, Lukaku is the boy for that gap.


He is in fast decline. The moment his pace left him, that was it. Torres' game was so heavily reliant on pace that he has no idea how to adapt to the loss.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez is probably one of the most classless players in the world right now.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> It's a warped history to suit what people want to see though isn't it?
> 
> As said before, Shevchenko and Torres were both clearly in decline before we bought them.
> 
> Before Sheva, Drogba was our record signing. Did we fuck him up too?


To be fair Drogba didn't have the age level of hype around him as Sheva and Torres did. 

Naturally though Chelsea never fucked guys up. Just got unlucky more than anything. Even with guys like Sheva and Torres while they were in decline they really shouldn't have been As bad as they were. Even in the last month or so before Torres left he was showing a few glimpses of his recovery. Will never known if that would have maintained or not though so not gonna use that against Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea are still hounding Mutu for the transfer fee they paid to Parma for him despite the fact they themselves sacked him. Disgraceful behaviour from the scummiest club in world football.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Get done for racism, has the whole team wear t-shirts supporting him in his 'plight', claim no-one defended him against the suffering.

Luis Suarez everyone.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> To be fair Drogba didn't have the age level of hype around him as Sheva and Torres did.
> 
> Naturally though Chelsea never fucked guys up. Just got unlucky more than anything. Even with guys like Sheva and Torres while they were in decline they really shouldn't have been As bad as they were. Even in the last month or so before Torres left he was showing a few glimpses of his recovery. Will never known if that would have maintained or not though so not gonna use that against Chelsea.


But Torres has shown glimpses here too, then people get excited and say he is "back". And then the next game he sucks. I just think it's unfair that we can get blamed for Shevchenko and Torres decline when it happened before they joined us.

I don't know what the hell has happened to Ba though. Although he did suck in the second part of last season with Newcastle.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

torres was done before he joined chelsea. chlsea were just dumb enough to spend 50 million on a striker that lost his pace, and soon his confidence.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joel i can think of another striker you can splash 20m+ on :rooney WARNING comes with poor fitness, poor attitude and has a fetish for a granny or two.


:fergie


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> "I suffered a lot, no one defended me." - Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> This quote really rustles my jimmies. Kenny basically lost his entire reputation defending you and you come out and say something like this?
> 
> Not bothered if he goes now.
Click to expand...

I'm sure I read somewhere yesterday that this quote was referring to the media.

Nobody in the *media* defended him.

Obviously he knows the club defended him.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere yesterday that this quote was referring to the media.
> 
> Nobody in the *media* defended him.
> 
> Obviously he knows the club defended him.


pretty much that. no reason to get riled up over it.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i can just imagine suarez sitting at his computer reading articles from each media guy seeing if he defended him or not


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

spanish paper AS saying we have an agreement in place with jesus navas


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm usually the first to rag on the racist English media, but Suarez is a fool. Why would anyone defend him when he goes around racially abusing and biting people. The media were out to get as seen by the whole Mansfield handball thing, but Suarez doesn't help himself. He needs a long hard look in the mirror.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone know anything of Ralf Rangnick? :side:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/next-everton-manager-ralf-rangnick-1923014


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well, he managed schalke to champions league semis

thats something

as contrasted to roberto martinez who guided wigan to relegation sucessfully


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he and pereira are better candidates than martinez

valdes presser in a few minutes, presumably to say he's off to monaco.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Intredesting.

He seems to have had a lot of clubs, don't want a year or 2 man in charge.

Although, he likes to build his team for the future and plays football the right way and tries to basically be Arrigo Sacchi’s AC Milan according to a few places.

He was linked with the Liverpool job before :brodgers got it, and somebody did an excellent piece on him.

http://tomkinstimes.com/2011/01/ralf-rangnick-next-liverpool-manager/



> ‘We realised after two or three months that we needed Francisco Copado [a 34-year-old midfielder] and other older players. After the promotion to league two we said, “Now we completely concentrate on the younger ones.” We only looked for players aged between 17 and 23. The oldest we’ve signed in the last three years was Per Nilsson [a Swedish defender]. He was 24. All the others we signed were 19, 20, 21.’
> 
> …’With those youngsters you have to let them run. If you play defensively with a young team it is a contradiction. Young players have many advantages. They learn faster, listen, can cope with the intensity of training. Young players also know that they need team spirit, and need trust and confidence from us.
> 
> ‘The average age of the squad is 22-and-a-half. We have only four defeats, which is absolutely unbelievable. The progress in recent months is outstanding.’





> ‘My football ideal is Arrigo Sacchi’s Milan,Ralf Rangnick, their manager, said. ‘Be aggressive in the press, never pass the ball backwards, be quick and direct in possession, move in unison.’ Indeed, Sacchi gave football its last real tactical innovation some 20 years ago.


Martinez interviewed a couple days ago, Ralf interviewed yesterday. 

Hopefully we'll be getting closer to naming somebody today.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well no okay

valdes is staying until his contract expires. monaco mustn't have been interested after all.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Reina


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> spanish paper AS saying we have an agreement in place with jesus navas


Has he overcome his home-sickness?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no clue

Sky Sports Football ‏@SkyFootball 2m
Luis Suarez confirms he wants to leave Liverpool this summer.

wat


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz beat me too it. Just saw that On Twitter as well 

From SSN



> Liverpool striker Luis Suarez has again hinted he may be leaving Anfield in the next transfer window.
> 
> The future of Suarez has been the subject of much speculation, with mixed messages emanating from the Uruguay international's camp in recent days.
> 
> Suarez indicated he would like to play in Spain earlier in the week before his agent told Sky Sports News the 26-year-old was happy at the club, but the player has now again alluded to his departure.
> 
> "It's a good moment for a change of environment because of all I've been through in England, where I haven't been judged as a player but based on other things," he said.
> 
> "I had a hard time, very hard, and the things that have been said are lies. One has limits and the family also suffers.
> 
> "It's nothing against Liverpool, on the contrary, I feel very comfortable at the club, but I have a daughter and I do not want to hear bad things about her father.
> 
> He added: "I do not know when I'm going and I do not know if I'm staying.
> 
> "If I stay it is because it is a great club but also in turn I know that it is difficult because of the harassment I get from the press."
> 
> "They treated me bad and it would be understandable if one day I go to my club (and the media are waiting for him) but I cannot walk my baby, the paparazzi are always there.
> 
> "My family, my image - that's what matters to me most. The coach and some colleagues know that I suffered, I was treated badly and I did not feel comfortable and they know perfectly.
> 
> "In England they talk about many things and in some ways I feel uncomfortable."
> 
> Real Madrid would obviously offer an escape from that but Suarez insists his reference to the Spanish giants in a radio interview on Wednesday was an understandable but not yet tangible one.
> 
> "England and Spain are the best leagues in the world," he said at a national team press conference ahead of a friendly against France on June 5 in Montevideo.
> 
> "It is normal that it is impossible to say no to big teams for which one always dreams.
> 
> "Yet I have nothing, I have not spoken with Real Madrid nor with Liverpool.
> 
> "My agent has not told me anything either and that leaves me alone, but they (the media) are speculating.
> 
> "Every time you do something is becomes big. I just said I'm very happy at Liverpool and I'll be forever grateful to this great city and this club made me grow so much, where I still have a contract."


Edit

Fuck More on Skysportnews itself. Breaking news bar saying the reason he is leaving is not for the Money but for his Family and Image and basically said he doesn't feel comfortable here anymore :sad:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FUCK!!!!

Somebody tell me that everything is going to be okay........


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

CANNOT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> FUCK!!!!
> 
> Somebody tell me that everything is going to be okay........


It's Not DA. It's not gonna be ok enaldo


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

oh well


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Damn it, CGS





























WHY GOD WHY?????????


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:robben2:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Still hate the fact that he's talking like the the club never defended him while the Press was on his ass. I believe someone even said in this thread that Kenny damn near put his neck on the line to defend his ass. With the whole Evra stuff the club put portrayed themselves as a laughing stock just to protect him. Plus he's a fucking Footballer doing stupid shit all the time. What did he expect? Everyone to just turn a blind eye to it? If he really wants to go then fine. Not gonna pretend like I don't care because he's a brilliant talent but at the same time it would be nice not to not have a controversial season ahead because of him. As long as we get a hefty sum and reinvest it wisely I'll live with it.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Still hate the fact that he's talking like the the club never defended him while the Press was on his ass. I believe someone even said in this thread that Kenny damn near put his neck on the line to defend his ass. With the whole Evra stuff the club put portrayed themselves as a laughing stock just to protect him. Plus he's a fucking Footballer doing stupid shit all the time. What did he expect? Everyone to just turn a blind eye to it? If he really wants to go then fine. Not gonna pretend like I don't care because he's a brilliant talent but at the same time it would be nice not to not have a controversial season ahead because of him. As long as we get a hefty sum and reinvest it wisely I'll live with it.


damn your edit.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



King Kenny said:


> damn your edit.


:suarez1 

No No Fuck that Smilie now :terry1


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

STURRIDGE AND COUTINHO TO THE RESCUE


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's done exactly what RVP did, released a statement that puts the club that's stuck by him and had more patience with him than most teams would have in a bad position by taking away any chance of getting a good deal. And he recites some bollocks reason as to why.

Colossal bellend.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Worst thing of all is we never even got to see STURREZINHO fulfill its potential :terry1

Not sure if we'll be lucky enough to get a world class replacement. Also not sure if Sturridge can carry the burden. We could always just do what Chelsea did with Torres, put a tonne load of assist power behind him and hope for the best.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool will be fine. There's bound to be a good striker about that they'll be able to attract just off their name value alone. Throw 20 million Chelsea's way for Mr. Lukaku. Although I'd put a fair bit of money on Benteke being likely.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're going to have to get in a quality replacement.. If not, we better get ready for Borini to get injured 2 weeks into the season..


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Welp. Time for the GOAT IAGO ASPAS to begin GOAT'ING










Luis who? :side:


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bye bye Suarez..


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BIG ANDEH


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

liverpool should be absolutely fuming. they've put out all this pro suarez propaganda, allowed him to effectively get away with all his antics, and he turns around and does this?

locker room should line up and kick him in the face. he's embarrassed everyone associated with him.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> liverpool should be absolutely fuming. they've put out all this pro suarez propaganda, allowed him to effectively get away with all his antics, and he turns around and does this?
> 
> locker room should line up and kick him in the face. he's embarrassed everyone associated with him.


Do we really need to make his face look any worse? :avb1 

I'd be cool with that as long as Johnson gets the first shot.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fuck that little fucker.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's time to bring him back home.

No, not BIG ANDEH.

-> :torres

Suarez's cry me a river story is so silly. You wouldn't be in this position if you just behaved yourself, Luis.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It's time to bring him back home.
> 
> No, not BIG ANDEH.
> 
> -> :torres


€5m and maybe we shall talk

And no I didn't confused the currency :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This seems awful familiar, I have to say it is funny but I know dem feels.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:kenny

oh well, get 40+ mil for him and keep buying smartly ie the Sturridge and Coutinho deals. Put some money into properly going after Eriksen, pick up a striker and keep plugging away. No name on the back is bigger than the crest on the front.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kenny
> 
> oh well, get 40+ mil for him and keep buying smartly ie the Sturridge and Coutinho deals. Put some money into properly going after Eriksen, pick up a striker and keep plugging away. No name on the back is bigger than the crest on the front.


We won't get anywhere near that anymore because teams know he wants out.. We'll be lucky to break 25-30 mil which should probably be invested in bringing someone like Jovetic in.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> €5m and maybe we shall talk
> 
> And no I didn't confused the currency :side:


That is fine. His ridiculous wages would be off our books :hb



Rush said:


> :kenny
> 
> oh well, get 40+ mil for him and *keep buying smartly ie the Sturridge* and Coutinho deals. Put some money into properly going after Eriksen, pick up a striker and keep plugging away. No name on the back is bigger than the crest on the front.


But it was overpriced :side:



Daiko said:


> We won't get anywhere near that anymore because teams know he wants out.. We'll be lucky to break 25-30 mil which should probably be invested in bringing someone like Jovetic in.


You won't get Jovetic with Juve and Arsenal sniffing around and the player preferring to stay in Italy.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> We won't get anywhere near that anymore because teams know he wants out.. We'll be lucky to break 25-30 mil which should probably be invested in bringing someone like Jovetic in.


Thing is though he signed a new contract only last summer. Even when RVP wanted out last year and had one year left Arsenal still got £24m for him. We should easily get over £30m for him. If Madrid do bid then I'd say £35-40m no problem. Even when Modric left last year and had to force a move through Spurs still got £33m or so for him so yeah


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

suarez might want to leave but he's also got a pretty long contract so liverpool still have power here


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do any of you think Suarez is just bullshitting about the media and Madrid have been in his ear?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> You won't get Jovetic with Juve and Arsenal sniffing around and the player preferring to stay in Italy.


How many Strikers do Juve need? 



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Thing is though he signed a new contract only last summer. Even when RVP wanted out last year and had one year left Arsenal still got £24m for him. We should easily get over £30m for him. If Madrid do bid then I'd say £35-40m no problem. Even when Modric left last year and had to force a move through Spurs still got £33m or so for him so yeah


Good point.. Who are we going to manage to get in as a replacement that's on Suarez's level? Even with big money, the likes of Falcao and Cavani aren't going to be interested because we aren't in the Champions League..


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> We won't get anywhere near that anymore because teams know he wants out.. We'll be lucky to break 25-30 mil which should probably be invested in bringing someone like Jovetic in.


We paid 26.5 mil for him, we're not selling him for unders b/c he wants to go. 



Joel said:


> But it was overpriced :side:


relative to the absolute bargain we could have got b/c you guys are fools :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Do any of you think Suarez is just bullshitting about the media and Madrid have been in his ear?





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 52m
> That paparazzi claim by Suarez is complete & utter garbage. He was hardly bothered. Does he think there are no photographers in Madrid?


Suarez is bullshitting. Pathetic stuff really.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


>


Damn that was quick



Daiko said:


> Good point.. Who are we going to manage to get in as a replacement that's on Suarez's level? Even with big money, the likes of Falcao and Cavani aren't going to be interested because we aren't in the Champions League..


We wont get someone on his level, Not a mainstream player anyway. Frankly we may as well try and find a hidden gem that no one else seems to be interested in getting. Like How we did with Countinho.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Do any of you think Suarez is just bullshitting about the media and Madrid have been in his ear?


little from column a, little from column b.



Daiko said:


> Good point.. Who are we going to manage to get in as a replacement that's on Suarez's level? * Even with big money, the likes of Falcao and Cavani aren't going to be interested because we aren't in the Champions League*..


No shit. 

Apparently we're looking into Muriel. Getting dat sweat on for fifa 14 :side:


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hopefully this may bring about a bidding war and we get £50 million+ for him like he's worth.

Knowing us though Ayre probably put in a fucking release clause of £2 and you're 2nd youngest resevre goalkeeper.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

but what exactly has suarez done for the liverpool football club? besides score them goals, it's not like he's lead them to the promised land. instead he's made them look like fools on numerous occasions, and will do so again if he leaves after how he ended the season

:lmao he's lying? christ


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> No shit.
> 
> Apparently we're looking into Muriel. Getting dat sweat on for fifa 14 :side:


Just thought I'd point out the obvious. Every little helps. 

Haven't seen him play, so I don't know if he's anything more than Pace.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> We wont get someone on his level, Not a mainstream player anyway. Frankly we may as well try and find a hidden gem that no one else seems to be interested in getting. Like How we did with Countinho.


Not sure on it exactly but doesn't Tello have a low release clause of like 10 mil or something. Wouldn't mind that at all. Could also go after Aubameyang. Get all the quick players :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

quick players + dat possession


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Not sure on it exactly but doesn't Tello have a low release clause of like 10 mil or something. Wouldn't mind that at all. Could also go after Aubameyang. Get all the quick players :brodgers












DAT SWEAT


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE'LL WIN THE PASSING GAME :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> How many Strikers do Juve need?


They could use another class one to to partner with Llorente.



Daiko said:


> Good point.. Who are we going to manage to get in as a replacement that's on Suarez's level? *Even with big money, the likes of Falcao* and Cavani *aren't going to be interested because we aren't in the Champions League..*


Moncaco and Jorge Mendes laughs at that.



Rush said:


> relative to the absolute bargain we could have got b/c you guys are fools :brodgers


Fair point :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 2m
> A statement from #LFC: Luis Suarez is not for sale - neither Luis or his representatives have communicated these feelings directly to LFC.





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 2m
> #LFC : The Club remains supportive of Luis and expect him to honour his contract. We will not be making any further comment at this stage.


The club trying to regain some of dat negotiating power.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez is off?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In the long run I think Liverpool could actually be better off, Suarez is one hell of a player but comes with a lot of distractions and problems, spend the money wisely like they have with Sturridge/Courtino and get 1 or 2 really good young players they could be in a stronger position


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good stance by the club, if you want him pay up the big bucks, if not he's staying.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How long before the classless scousers start burning his shirt?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


>


Ok, not long I guess.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool to sign rooney :suarez1


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I wouldn't be that pissed as a Liverpool fan. Well if I was a Liverpool fan I'd be super pissed at finding myself in that situation but w/e. You'll get a great price for him even with him confirming his intent to leave. I've no doubt more than just one big club will come in for him and that will drive the price up. You'll have the money to bring a top talent in but attracting a top talent will be an issue. No European football and really no big aspirations for a young player wanting to make that step up. You COULD challenge for top 4 next season but I'm not sure Liverpool are in a position to attract top talents on that claim. Sturridge is fine to keep you top 7 but I'd be wanting an upgrade on Sturridge on top. You won't be able to attract Tello but even if you could he isn't really a replacement for Suarez. You'd need some more central. Tello will hog the wing. Soldado would be a terrific choice if you could attract him away from Champions League football if Valencia hold onto 4th. Luis Fabiano would be another strong option too I guess. Wouldn't shock me to see them go after Benteke but I don't think he'd be a good fit in a Rodgers team. Bonus is it'll fund a couple of other signings that Liverpool need too that would make them a stronger all round team, all be it at the risk of losing a genuine goalscorer. *


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool to sign rooney :suarez1


I'd love to see Mozza's face if that ever happened. I'd imagine it would go something like....


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What an absolute tosspot. I have no doubt its done solely to protect his image to Liverpool fans and the media alike, but if he actually does believe he's being unfairly hounded and stifled with this reputation then he's an utter clown. He doesn't need to do half the shit he's done on the pitch and he can only blame himself for the media attention his constant antics have brought about. Liverpool will no doubt play hard ball and get the absolute best deal they can as for all his antics and dire attitude he's a world class talent who people will not turn down if they believe they can get him. A sizeable figure invested in two or three players to balance the loss of one exceptional talent alongside the likes of Countinho who's looked immense since his emergence and I'm sure they can cope fine.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'd love to see Mozza's face if that ever happened. I'd imagine it would go something like....


:lmao 

It certainly would do since I'm waiting for ROONALDO to come HOME :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez:lmao

If he was part of this paedo ring he'd still claim he wasn't doing anything wrong.

I feel for Liverpool as they're a great club, and even though they stuck by him somewhat stubbornly he's just shit all over them. If they can get a good deal, which you assume they will I hope they get a top striker to replace him who behaves like less of a thundercunt.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *You won't be able to attract Tello but even if you could he isn't really a replacement for Suarez. *


I think we could. He'd get gametime and he can always head back to Spain later on if we're not going so great :argh:


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sturridge
Coutinho - Iago
Gerrard - Henderson
Lucas​Would that be so bad? Back-up a problem, but could you play two up front? Sturridge been shit hot for the most part.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In this situation you could say that Suarez is biting the hand the hand that feeds him :suarez2


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> "Firstly, being persecuted by the paparazzi all the time. I couldn't go to my garden or the supermarket. I couldn't do anything.


:lmao, saying he couldnt go anywhere as the press were always following him, when did you ever see a picture of him outside football, going about his daily business?? 

utterly ridiculous claims he is coming out with

his problems were because of his own actions, no one to blame but himself


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> In this situation you could say that Suarez is biting the hand the hand that feeds him :suarez2


thats actually a really apt way of putting it

suarez is a cunt, pure and simple. however at the same time, liverpool has shown an extraordinary amount of patience and loyalty with him. so what does he do? jump ship at first opportunity, and does it in an embarrassing way that makes the club look stupid and weakens their bargaining position

honestly, youd think at the very least hed understand the concept of loyalty. but i guess he has just as much respect for liverpool as he does for everyone else, which is none

the guy doesnt even have the most basic principles, hes just a fuckhead


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

mario had it much, much worse than suarez. stories were being made up about him every other day.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what bothers me most isnt that he just wants to leave, but the absolute joke of a way hes going about it. liverpool did EVERYTHING for him and to stand by him, and this is how he repays them?

he really is the lowest of the low


----------



## CGS

Nige&#153;;19023809 said:


> Sturridge
> Coutinho - Iago
> Gerrard - Henderson
> Lucas​Would that be so bad? Back-up a problem, but could you play two up front? Sturridge been shit hot for the most part.


Not terrible at all but the issue is that Sturridge continually gets injured. Unless he can stay fit we have to rely on Borini. 

Also I always thought Suarez would leave in a slightly cuntish way since he is just that kinda guy but didn't expect him to shit on the club in The process. Dude really needs to stop acting like some damn victim.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Football Watch™ ‏@FootballWatch_1 5h
Barcelona midfielder Thiago has agreed to join Manchester City. Terms agreed with player and club. City will announce manager first #MCFC

that incredibly reliable and unquestionably correct source :brodgers

in actual news, apparently we've had contact with hernanes' agent or w/e. EVERY MIDFIELDER.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure which of the two acted like the bigger cunt with the way they left/are leaving the club, Torres or Suarez.

Torres was definitely more heartbreaking though :terry1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

torres got you 50 million

atleast he gave you some room to bargain


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> Not sure which of the two acted like the bigger cunt with the way they left/are leaving the club, Torres or Suarez.
> 
> Torres was definitely more heartbreaking though :terry1


Right now I'd say Suarez. At least Torres didn't cause any problems and make the club look like fools to the sake extent. Although Torres is a dick :nando


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Atleast neither acted like a cunt just to get a bigger contract :rooney


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Only gave us like a day and a half to find a replacement though :nando

But ya, Suarez is probably worse


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

torres got you arguably 3 times as much money as he was worth

imagine a world where you spent that 50 in a way that wasnt borderline retarded


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> what bothers me most isnt that he just wants to leave, but the absolute joke of a way hes going about it. liverpool did EVERYTHING for him and to stand by him, and this is how he repays them?
> 
> he really is the lowest of the low


While I don't condone his behaviour, I can understand why he has acted in this way. The lure of playing for Madrid must be incredibly tempting, I'm sure he would bite your hand off to play for them...


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

goat smilie breh

gotta red rep some foos so i can give you some of that green love


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> While I don't condone his behaviour, I can understand why he has acted in this way. The lure of playing for Madrid must be incredibly tempting, I'm sure he would bite your hand off to play for them...


:jordan3

I wish he'd just said he wants to play in the Champions League and challenge for titles, not go the way he has and say that his image has been tarnished through little fault of his own. It's like a paedo blaming a kid for being too sexy.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Falcao to Monaco has finally been confirmed


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cesc back to Arsenal?

Per sources, if he returns to the Prem, it's Arsenal and only Arsenal.

Not that I really thought he could end up in Manchester (either club), but I had a bit of concern.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> *Cesc back to Arsenal?
> 
> Per sources, if he returns to the Prem, it's Arsenal and only Arsenal.*
> 
> Not that I really thought he could end up in Manchester (either club), but I had a bit of concern.


doubt that very much.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I could see Arsenal blocking the Manchesters out of spite.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:rvp proves that wrong


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> I could see Arsenal blocking the Manchesters out of spite.


you mean like turning up to medicals and kidnapping him?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

When Suarez goes I want all the money thrown at Lamela and Eriksen


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm still laughing my bollocks off at Suarez.

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> When Suarez goes I want all the money thrown at Lamela and Eriksen


Leon Britton it is :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Top10
> 1.CR7 94m€
> 2.Zidane 74.5
> 3.Figo 70
> 4.Kakà 64,5
> 5.Ibrahimovic 61
> 6.Falcao 60
> 7.Hulk 59,5
> 8.Torres 58.5
> 9.Crespo 55.5
> 10.Buffon 52.5


city still ruining football.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez is even a cunt to his most loyal supporters . Would expect them to get 40 million from Madrid as hes on a long contract. 

:lmao :lmao



He'd fit in well at the Madrid mad house.

Hulk the 7th biggest transfer of all time . :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we seriously overpaid for crespo

edit: ok i just realised we werent the idiots who paid that much for him

hooray!


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Buy a new striker? I'd use the money to buy Baines from Everton just to annoy Mozza :brodgers

The problem now is that every club is gonna slap an extra 10M on their striker when they see us coming, thanks a lot Suarez :kobe


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> I'm still laughing my bollocks off at Suarez.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOL



STORY SO FAR SIG, MOZZA IS GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> city still ruining football.


you paid 28 million and Ireland for Milner. 
33 million for Robinho. 

though i appreciate City needed to get decent players for ridiculous prices so they could get to a certain level and attract the bigger stars i guess.


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> you paid 28 million and Ireland for Milner.
> 33 million for Robinho.
> 
> though i appreciate City needed to get decent players for ridiculous prices so they could get to a certain level and attract the bigger stars i guess.


It's the only way a little club with no support beyond three miles of their stadium with zero history other than being the first English champions to be relegated the following season can get to pretend they're Man United.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

John Heitinga rejected a new contract from Everton. His current deal expires in 12 months but he wants to hang around to see whether the new manager likes him.

Hopefully the new manager doesn't like him and takes what he can for him.

As much as I hate him, he's the GOAT for this










Billy Bullshit is reported to be deciding the new manager on Monday according to the Guardian.

Pereria? Tuchel? Bilic? Di Matteo? Martinez? RANGNICK? 










Neil Lennon?












> Bill Kenwright will consider his final three-man shortlist for the Everton manager's job over the weekend with Roberto Martínez remaining favourite to replace David Moyes at Goodison Park.
> 
> The Everton chairman has interviewed the Wigan Athletic manager twice in the past week and also met the Porto coach Vítor Pereira and former Schalke coach Ralf Rangnick having worked through a list of candidates.
> 
> Rangnick is understood to have impressed in his interview but Martínez, who has informed the Wigan chairman Dave Whelan of his intention to leave the relegated club, has long been favourite to succeed Moyes and a deal is expected to be complete early next week.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If this Alex Pearce to Liverpool talk turns out to be true.................


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao that mozza post.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I so want Kemwright to hire Neil Lennon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> If this Alex Pearce to Liverpool talk turns out to be true.................


Suarez out

Pearce in

:brodgers



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I so want Kemwright to hire Neil Lennon.


I so want you to step on a plug for saying such a horrible thing!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> Suarez out
> 
> Pearce in
> 
> :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> *I so want you to step on a plug for saying such a horrible thing*!


Too far pal :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Too far pal :no:


Don't even get me started on you! I hope you step on a piece of lego late at night. 

Yeah

Take that!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pfft i don't play with lego i'm a big boy now.




:side:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Come on Mozza no need to be so harsh :terry1

You know what Neil Lennon is too good for you guys. I hear Pulis is free though :jordan


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe lennon will bring that GOAT defender Ambrose with him or the amazing scott brown :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A Fellaini and Brown central midfield pairing.. Fuck. I suppose the other team can't score if you injure all of their players :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Interesting article on FourFourTwo about how transfer rumours start etc: http://fourfourtwo.com/blogs/fourfo...he-truth-behind-the-transfer-rumour-mill.aspx


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Anark said:


> It's the only way a little club with no support beyond three miles of their stadium with zero history other than being the first English champions to be relegated the following season can get to pretend they're Man United.


:maddow2


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You guys wanna know the best part of being a West Brom fan? Our transfer activity! We've been linked with Di Santio and Carlton Cole on free transfers as our Lukaku replacements...


















:jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You don't need a new striker, you've got Shlong.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> you paid 28 million and Ireland for Milner.
> 33 million for Robinho.
> 
> though i appreciate City needed to get decent players for ridiculous prices so they could get to a certain level and attract the bigger stars i guess.


18 mil + ireland.



Anark said:


> It's the only way a little club with no support beyond three miles of their stadium with zero history other than being the first English champions to be relegated the following season can get to pretend they're Man United.


well, it is how utd got there in the first place :robben2


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ireland must have been valued at 10mil :kobe3


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

8 mil

it was 26 mil all up.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

haven't heard anything about this rumour in awhile but Mkhitaryan would be an interesting buy for us i reckon.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



PT Newspaper + some bad google translate said:


> Gareth Bale is close to being announced as reinforcement of Real Madrid. The Welsh ace, Tottenham star, must exchange the Premier League for La Liga return for a value between 60 and 70 million euros.
> 
> Despite all the efforts that Tottenham have made ​​to renew the contract with Gareth Bale, the Welsh should even leave the English club.
> 
> Higuain, Marcelo, Di Maria, Pepe, may even be included in the deal.



*Ronaldo and Bale in the same team = :mark:*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lol value between 60 and 70 million. haha madrid


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










You rang?










Be jealous. :wilkins


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stephen Ireland is one of those football players who will be broke within 5 years of retiring. Another Lee Hendrie, so to speak. And I will love knowing that jumped-up mint imperial has no money any more.

Albion have been linked with Nathan Redmond. Will not happen.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Redmond is a great prospect. I reckon he'll end up at Arsenal.(sucks for him i suppose :troll)


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's reportedly available for around £2-3 million, because of Blues' ownership and financial troubles. If that is the case, I think we'd be stupid not to go in for him. He wouldn't have to move because Blues are only about 3 or 4 miles away from us, and he could earn more money at a higher level.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Liverpool will be fine. There's bound to be a good striker about that they'll be able to attract just off their name value alone. Throw 20 million Chelsea's way for Mr. Lukaku. Although I'd put a fair bit of money on Benteke being likely.


We bought Lukaku for £18million.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i cant see chelsea selling lukaku for a second. or courtios

both are the heart of the future project and have been given huge guarantees that they will indeed be playing in 2014/2015 for chelsea

despite whatever fiasco is happening on the pitch in regards to the first team, there is a plan in place for the youth and loanees

besides, why sell a future world beater like lukaku for 20 million? like we need the money lawls

:heskeymania


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As a West Brom fan, I can safely say if Chelsea were to sell Lukaku for any figure of money right now that isn't absolutely mind-boggling, they are run by the stupidest people ever to live. People like to compare him to Drogba, but if his technique improves, which it will, he will be better than Didier was - and that is a scary thought for a lot of Europe's top dogs.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lukaku is bigger and faster than didier despite having only recently turned 20

Technically, he has more tricks and passing ability than didier did

If he can get his first touch perfect, master using his body to dominate defenders (something hes already beginning to master) and matches Drogba's insane willpower and hunger, he may very well be the best in the world

Which is why I want him to go on loan again, because only regular games can provide that. It would be a nightmare to see him rotting on the Chelsea bench again


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Times are saying Madrid are going to bid £85m for Bale


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That seems like the sane thing to do

why not go for rvp and mata too so they can have the entire PFA player of the year nominees collection


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£85M :bale1

£50M :suarez1

Surely they won't try to buy both for that much? :wilkins


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wonder if madrid will try and invent a new kind of football pitch with two left wings

unless the reason bale has been playing on the right the last few games is showing madrid he can go both ways

like certain posters :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Next season is not going to be Cech's last season. Courtois won't be playing in 2014-15.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> £85M :bale1
> 
> £50M :suarez1
> 
> Surely they won't try to buy both for that much? :wilkins












Clearly won't :side:



JOAL.com said:


> That seems like the sane thing to do
> 
> why not go for rvp and mata too so they can have the entire PFA player of the year nominees collection


You forgot Carrick. How else will they win the possession trophy from Barca :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But who will be the Ronaldo and who will be the Kaka? One of Bale and Suarez will GOAT, while the other will WOAT :terry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol I would happily let Bale go for £85 million.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Next season is not going to be Cech's last season. Courtois won't be playing in 2014-15.


according to him, there is some sort of plan in place

whether or not it will work out well for everyone involved is another story


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez will WOAT. He'll try to bite Pepe in training and get killed..


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> But who will be the Ronaldo and who will be the Kaka? One of Bale and Suarez will GOAT, while the other will WOAT :terry


Suarez will do just fine. Just as well as the last striker we sold to Madrid worked out










:terry


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The Times are saying Madrid are going to bid £85m for Bale


:lmao 

Perez is a moron. Levy is probably wanking himself silly at that figure.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Suarez will do just fine. Just as well as the last striker we sold to Madrid worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :terry


:terry :terry

My word at 85M though, that's more than they paid for Champions League and Ballon d'Or winning Ronaldo, yes? :wilkins


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Crazy figure that is. Spurs could go half way to building a new stadium with that money alone.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :terry :terry
> 
> My word at 85M though, that's more than they paid for Champions League and Ballon d'Or winning Ronaldo, yes? :wilkins


Nope £80m I believe for Ronaldo. So Bale would become the Worlds most expensive player if that comes true.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao
> 
> Perez is a moron. Levy is probably wanking himself silly at that figure.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id lol at anyone daft enough to make gareth 'no trophies' bale the biggest transfer in history


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

INB4 Ronaldo demands a transfer to PSG/Monaco for £90M just so he can reclaim No.1 spot :torres


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Levy


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






:lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i loled

i swear it didnt occur to me until i saw it, but a lot of his goals are like that :lmao

and that hand makeout session

:lmao :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

World Cup handball plus tunnel celebration still the GOAT Suarez moment for me. :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao that was actually brilliant


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao brilliant


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Supposedly Rooney's not in Brazil today and was spotted in a Paris cafe:

















































united_07 said:


> The Times are saying Madrid are going to bid £85m for Bale


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Iago Aspas should be made official on Monday or Tuesday.

Also made official http://m.premierleague.com/en-gb/news/article.jose-mourinho-returns-to-chelsea.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Supposedly Rooney's not in Brazil today and was spotted in a Paris cafe:



Good to see wayne looking in better shape.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Coleen sure did let herself go after that last kid though


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't think we get any sell on for Bale, DAT foresight fpalm


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We still looking at Papadopoulos?


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao



Daiko said:


> We still looking at Papadopoulos?


I read that he was happy at Schalke and wouldn't be leaving until his contract is done.



DAT GIF THOUGH!


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Come on Papa, you know you want to be here.


----------



## Proven

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao


OMG


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal in for...

Cesc
Villa
JOVetic
Lars Bender


I would erection for weeks if we got 1, let alone all four.

(no fuckers, I do not think Arsenal will get any of these four, but it's fun to dream dammit)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm thinking that when we're rolling in the dough after Suarez goes we'll go blow it on Papa, Eriksen, and a winger (LAMELA PLZ BREDON)



> Brendan Rodgers prepares £6.5m bid to bring Sunderland stopper Simon Mignolet to Liverpool


SHEP WE COMIN 4 U *****


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal in for...
> 
> Cesc
> Villa
> JOVetic
> Lars Bender
> 
> 
> I would erection for weeks if we got 1, let alone all four.
> 
> (no fuckers, I do not think Arsenal will get any of these four, but it's fun to dream dammit)


Don't think :cesc will leave Barca, though you guys are apparently closing in on Jovetic especially now since Juve are almost certainly going for Higuain. I think you lot can definitely get Villa though but don't think he's a priority to :wenger anymore.

Not really sure about Lars Bender but he and Podolski, and Mert are on the same squad, maybe he can put a good word in for you guys.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm thinking that when we're rolling in the dough after Suarez goes we'll go blow it on Papa, Eriksen, and a winger (LAMELA PLZ BREDON)
> 
> 
> 
> SHEP WE COMIN 4 U *****


dont know who id prefer more, him or begovic


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mignolet? :hendo

Honestly wouldn't mind him. Especially for £6.5m.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dem sunderland players coming to liverpool


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

85m for Bale? They better match that if they want Suarez then.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We won't sell him cheap. Unless a team comes in with a decent offer then i can see him staying for a little while yet.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think I'd wank myself silly if Madrid even bid close to that. Honestly would even take half of what they are apparently gonna bid for Bale


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea are willling to sell defenders David Luiz (26) and Branislav Ivanovic (29) to Barcelona for 46,7M. Mourinho has agreed. [daily star]

daily star :lmao

betting suspended on cesar > arsenal


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The Times are saying Madrid are going to bid £85m for Bale


I imagine if that where true Levy would carry Bale to airport & send him off with his blessing. Crazy amount to offer for a single player, Bale worth around the 50-60M mark in today's market IMO, anything more then that is just stupid. 

Perez is joke he doesn't care about bale all he he only cares about pleasing fans by spending big on world "superstars" he doesn't have clue how to manage a talent in any way, soon as you get there you are meant to perform from start & soon as you don't everybody turns on you & looking to ship you out & find next best option. I would hope Bale would not want to move to club that IMO but massive halt to his career, he needs to be at club that allows him to show & progress his talent & needs to be at club that will back him regardless. the only other thing is Talent of Bale should be in the CL, in end Spurs will sell Bale either now or next summer. It won't be for 85M, I imagine 55-60M would be enough to tempt Levy into selling him. 




WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao, it's the teeth that get me every time I watch that video.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-transfer-news-monaco-1926075

if true, i'd take it if i were united fans.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SSN reporting that Madrid President has confirmed Mourinho to Chelsea.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It was posted on another website earlier too. Skysports I think.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool officials have hinted that any deal with Real for Suarez would only be considered if Higuain was included as part of the deal.

• €58m plus Higuain for Suarez is the package Real are offering.

If thats true....:mark: Higuain


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

take about 15 mil off the cash and that's fair.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

meh i want it all :mark:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would any top striker want to come to a club that won't be playing in Europe during a world cup year though? Higuain would start every game for us and score goals, but he would do likewise in a lot of Champions League teams, which would benefit him greater.

If only Suarez waited until next summer enaldo


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



King Kenny said:


> Liverpool officials have hinted that any deal with Real for Suarez would only be considered if Higuain was included as part of the deal.
> 
> • €58m plus Higuain for Suarez is the package Real are offering.
> 
> If thats true....:mark: Higuain


Surely not true but if they did offer that then :mark:


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stop stealing players from Juventus


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I feel sorry for whoever ends up getting Jesus Navas, that guy is a ticking timebomb just waiting to explode once he moves. *


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

elaborate.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ I think he's referring to the fact Navas has had issues with being homesick before. So if he leaves and ends up at a foreign club, he could end up imploding.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he also stated that he had gotten over the issues


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol at €58m and Higuain for Suarez. Never gonna happen but We would be extremely stupid to turn that down if it magically ever did happen. Can't see Higuain coming to us anyway unless he offer him a ridiculous contract.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

RMA offering 58 mil euros + 38 (Higuain's transfermarkt value) = 96 mil euros for Suarez? What the fuck do they smoke?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Something similar to you I'd say.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jt2


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jt1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

might as well put this here










the cl pots as they stand. the teams with a * mean they need to play qualifiers.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca
PSG
Man City
Napoli 

This is what I'm expecting :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Barca
> PSG
> Man City
> Napoli
> 
> This is what I'm expecting :brodgers


United
Schalke
Olympiakos
BATE

:fergie i mean :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*In fairness for City and Juve there's quite a few teams in Pot 1 and 2 who'd they fancy themselves against like Lyon and Benfica. Napoli in Pot 4 could be a nightmare for someone. Could see Lyon or Schalke losing their Qualifier too depending on the draw. Most of Pot 3 will probably be stronger than Pot 2 come the start of next season.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SUPER MANUEL to beat all comers and go undefeated and without conceding :hayden3


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

......... in the Europa League after finishing 3rd in CL Group :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> ‏@JanAageFjortoft 50m
> Reports in England about @Podolski10 to Dortmund. Can't see that one happen. Wrong signal from Wenger selling. Player seems to love London


Retweeted by Pod himself, basically saying DON'T SELL ME.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're 100% getting Napoli. The return of the Fat Spanish Waiter :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> ......... in the Europa League after finishing 3rd in CL Group :brodgers


where we will face liverpool :brodgers

as saying we've agreed a 25 mil fee for navas. surely we're not spending that much. possibly all up in bonuses with a pretty low base fee, because that would be serious, serious overpaying to a club desperate for cash.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wish :side: :downing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> Liverpool officials have hinted that any deal with Real for Suarez would only be considered if Higuain was included as part of the deal.
> 
> *• €58m plus Higuain for Suarez is the package Real are offering.*
> 
> If thats true....:mark: Higuain


This erection will last for years if this is the deal


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think it's about time the papers brought back the Darren Bent to Liverpool rumours. €58m should do it :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> I think it's about time the papers brought back the Darren Bent to Liverpool rumours. €58m should do it :brodgers


No we need to keep Bent and win the strike forces :brodgers

Weimann - Bent - Benteke - Gabby

Charles

Westwood - Sylla

New defender - Vlaar - GOATon

Guzan​
:lambert :brodgers :heskeymania

Also, Westwood has said that he models his game on :carrick, nooooooooooo :jones


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well,Liverpool has bright future with Higuain in their offense


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> We're 100% getting Napoli. The return of the Fat Spanish Waiter :brodgers


Chelsea
PSG
Galatasaray
Napoli

The return of Ancelotti, The King and The Fat Spanish Waiter


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This is giving me flashbacks to when Liverpool were going to get 10 million + ETO for Owen to Madrid.

:lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd take Higuian over Suarez any day of the week, but then i'm not a Liverpool fan.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez is much better than Higauin. But Madrid would never be so retarded to do the deal mentioned earlier, that's beyond bollocks.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Suarez is much better than Higauin.


That's questionable.Luis scored 34 goals in last two seasons of PL.He had big influence on team,not bigger than Gerrard of course but still.Luis is also a great winger which I can't say about Gonzalo.I'm anxious to see Suarez-Ronaldo duo though.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez has pretty much everything, he's just a cunt. Suarez was much better than Gerrard this season. Higuian is an out and out poacher with not much else to his game.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain, munian, Marquinho and Lamela linked to lfc today.

DAT ITK


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Inb4 we sign none of them :downing


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL. We are not going to be signing quality players because we're not in the champions league, simple as that. We'll have to be buying players like Aspas, Coutinho, etc. We just have to spend wisely and buy more players like Coutinho. 

One player I would back at Liverpool is Alonso. Give Suarez to Madrid for 40-45m and also get Alonso.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think you can still attract really good players. But it will cost you. Players like Champions League, but they also like money.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Reina would be allowed to leave amicably for £10 million. if he did, Liverpool would bid for Sunderland’s Simon Mignolet.
> 
> Rodgers has a list of potential goalkeeping recruits, but the Belgian is the outstanding candidate, particularly given his youthfulness.
> 
> Mignolet, part of a brilliant Belgian international team, is 24 and Liverpool hope a bid of around £6 million would secure an Anfield deal.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Sturridge-is-out-injured-for-four-months.html

lololololololololololol

anything below 10 mil for Mig is a joke this year since he's stated he's happy to stay and apparently is getting a better contract. Especially if Reina is supposedly worth that.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thats true but our owners can't compete with the likes of Chelsea, City, Madrid and Bayern in that respect. That just reality unfortunately.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck off Shep. Think of it this way. The Hendo fee surely makes up for getting Mignolet on a cheap :hendo2



Joel said:


> I think you can still attract really good players. But it will cost you. Players like Champions League, but they also like money.


Problem is the Owners don't like spending money either. There's a reason we are not going for players who want £100,000 a week contracts. When the owners came in the wage bill was pretty bad (guys like Cole on disgusting wages) so they made it a priority to cut it down. Can't see them wanting to shoot it up high again just yet.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I like the Liverpool team bar the left wing, Iker Munian would be an awesome signing for them, i would like him at City but with Silva and Isco (poss) i cant see it. 

Liverpool should take the plunge and try and get Munian and Herrera in a double deal. Prob cost anout 50mil for the pair.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fourth Official on twitter, who is extremely reliable when it comes to everton stuff, is saying Martinez is going to be confirmed tomorrow


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Problem is the Owners don't like spending money either. There's a reason we are not going for players who want £100,000 a week contracts. When the owners came in the wage bill was pretty bad (guys like Cole on disgusting wages) so they made it a priority to cut it down. Can't see them wanting to shoot it up high again just yet.


It is the absolute correct choice. Liverpool is on its way to success.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> It is the absolute correct choice. Liverpool is on its way to success.


Define success? because aslong as city are as financially strong as they are, jose back at chelsea i can't see liverpool doing much damage at the top of the league, cup team? quite possibly.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> I like the Liverpool team bar the left wing, Iker Munian would be an awesome signing for them, i would like him at City but with Silva and Isco (poss) i cant see it.
> 
> Liverpool should take the plunge and try and get Munian and Herrera in a double deal. Prob cost anout 50mil for the pair.


Keisuki Honda is up for grabs, Liverpool could do worse.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> It is the absolute correct choice. Liverpool is on its way to success.


It's a good and bad choice really. It would work it other leagues but the premier league is just way to money driven nowadays. While of course there is nothing wrong with trying to keep financially stable, Especially when you consider the position we was in before Fenwey Sports took over (Potentially having points deducted & virtually on the brink of Administration). But then look at teams such as Arsenal. Not spending high amounts in the current environment basically means you get left behind. The best we can hope for is a top 6 finish for many years with the current squad we have.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










greatest. gif. ever



Joel said:


> I think you can still attract really good players. But it will cost you. Players like Champions League, but they also like money.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL at Higuain better than Suarez

That gif is great.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca: City will pay Sevilla £21million for Navas plus £4million in future incentives. Navas will be paid around £45,000/week. #MCFC

fee too high but offset by some extremely good wages if true. marca aren't exactly reliable :robben2


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£45,000/week is hard to believe. I've always been a Navas fan and wanted him at Liverpool a while back. Think he'll do well.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez over Higuain every day of the week. Suarez is fucking class and i'll be sad to see him go. 



WWE_TNA said:


> Define success? because aslong as city are as financially strong as they are, jose back at chelsea i can't see liverpool doing much damage at the top of the league, cup team? quite possibly.


I know its a common joke but i genuinely feel this year that we're actually building towards something. Obviously depends on how this window goes but we're looking at/have a lot of young, potentially good players. It won't make us a threat next season, or even the one after (or the one after) but as long as we slowly build back up then we can be successful in the future as opposed to throwing money at players like Carroll which will get you nowhere. 



wkdsoul said:


> I like the Liverpool team bar the left wing, Iker Munian would be an awesome signing for them, i would like him at City but with Silva and Isco (poss) i cant see it.
> 
> Liverpool should take the plunge and try and get Munian and Herrera in a double deal. Prob cost anout 50mil for the pair.


you don't like the left wing when we've had Sterling and Coutinho playing there? If anything its the right wing that needs help paolo) Having said that, i wouldn't mind someone coming in seeing as Sterling is a few years off being a beast.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i honestly thought liverpool were building to something next season too

until suarez happened


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal is doing something...but no one knows. 

Damnit, I need to know.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

At least we're getting _linked_ with decent players this window.

Wasn't having it last year with 23 million for Bent that was floating about.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://tomkinstimes.com/2013/05/the-pros-and-cons-of-selling-suarez/

makes selling :suarez1 a lot easier to cope with


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> you don't like the left wing when we've had Sterling and Coutinho playing there? If anything its the right wing that needs help paolo) Having said that, i wouldn't mind someone coming in seeing as Sterling is a few years off being a beast.


I like Sterling and Coutinho but we're talking to improve Liverpool to top 4 transfers here, Sterling might be your answer in 3-5 years but this season. Nope. 

I assumed (wrongly, sorry) Sterling was a RW. I think Munian is a vast improvement this year on both those two.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal is doing something...but no one knows.
> 
> Damnit, I need to know.


Julio Cesar


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

New GK
-
Johnson - Agger - New CB - Enrique
-
Lucas - Gerrard
-
New RW - Coutinho - New LW
-
Suarez/New ST

They'd genuinely be title challengers (which is hilarious to think about right now) if they improved there above. Reina is getting progressively worse (bar the odd run of form), Skrtel often plays with his head up his arse, I'm not a fan of Liverpool's wingers - Sterling's potential aside and whilst Sturridge had a great end to the season, I have my doubts about him being a starting striker.

I wonder how much of this will actually happen though.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> New GK
> -
> Johnson - Agger - New CB - Enrique
> -
> Lucas - Gerrard
> -
> New RW - Coutinho - New LW
> -
> Suarez/New ST
> 
> They'd genuinely be title challengers (which is hilarious to think about right now) if they improved there above. Reina is getting progressively worse (bar the odd run of form), Skrtel often plays with his head up his arse, I'm not a fan of Liverpool's wingers - Sterling's potential aside and whilst Sturridge had a great end to the season, I have my doubts about him being a starting striker.
> 
> I wonder how much of this will actually happen though.


To be title challengers you need a great 20, not a good first 11. From that team above you'd need to lay out possibly 100mil+ into the 5 positions you need.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Portuguese media are saying we've agreed a £17m deal for Garay, but im sure they've said the same thing before, and they are saying Barcelona were after him as well, so I doubt its true. We have enough centre backs already.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> To be title challengers you need a great 20, not a good first 11. From that team above you'd need to lay out possibly 100mil+ into the 5 positions you need.


I didn't say it was necessarily logical, or could be achieved within a season. They've still got Kelly, Henderson, Sturridge, Sterling, Downing (who finished the season well) and others I'm bound to have forgotten who're capable of being squad players or more. The team that wins the league isn't always the one with the best overall squad.

All I'm saying is with the right signings then Liverpool could surprise a few. I'd have them being the main three for at least another two - three seasons. After that? We'll see.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I didn't say it was necessarily logical, or could be achieved within a season. They've still got Kelly, Henderson, Sturridge, Sterling, Downing (who finished the season well) and others I'm bound to have forgotten who're capable of being squad players or more. The team that wins the league isn't always the one with the best overall squad.
> 
> All I'm saying is with the right signings then Liverpool could surprise a few. I'd have them being the main three for at least another two - three seasons. After that? We'll see.


They'll be lucky to finish 5th this year, The top 5 will remain the same, i expect Everton and Liverpool to fight for 6th this season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I really rate Rodgers and think he's doing a good job. Outside of Allen the signings have been very smart. The question will be whether Coutinho and Sturridge are going to be consistently as good as they were at the end of last season. The knock on them before signing was never their ability, they'd shown that before. They're young players that should be improving though, so they could turn out to be fantastic signings. 

They're not far away from Spurs/Arsenal IMO, not if they keep Suarez.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> I really rate Rodgers and think he's doing a good job. Outside of Allen the signings have been very smart. The question will be whether Coutinho and Sturridge are going to be consistently as good as they were at the end of last season. The knock on them before signing was never their ability, they'd shown that before. They're young players that should be improving though, so they could turn out to be fantastic signings.
> 
> They're not far away from Spurs/Arsenal IMO, not if they keep Suarez.


In first eleven maybe, but Spurs have a much better squad depth.. Depends on injuries and purchases for u guys at this minute..


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> In first eleven maybe, but Spurs have a much better squad depth.. Depends on injuries and purchases *for u guys* at this minute..


:jones


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> :jones


:jaydamn:kenny:rvp

Sorry..


----------



## CGS

Always thought Irish Jet was a undercover Liverpool fan :hendo 

My main issue with next year as well as a replacement of Suarez is whether or no guys like Coutinho can carry on their form. It seems to happen quite a bit in the premier league where someone comes in and they are on fire until may but once the new season begins they seem to fizzle out. Just hope that's not the case here too


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> I like Sterling and Coutinho but we're talking to improve Liverpool to top 4 transfers here, Sterling might be your answer in 3-5 years but this season. Nope.
> 
> I assumed (wrongly, sorry) Sterling was a RW. I think Munian is a vast improvement this year on both those two.


As i said, he's a few years off being beastly but i don't think its our most pressing concern right now. New keeper, new CB, and if Suarez goes a new striker are far more important. 

*Keeper:* New GK, Jones, Gulacsi

*Defense:* Johnson, Kelly, Wisdom | Agger, Skrtel, Toure, New CB, Coates | Enrique, Robinson

*Central Mids:* Lucas, Allen, Hendo, Shelvey, Gerrard

*Wingers:* Sterling, Coutinho, Assaidi, Downing, Suso

*Striker:* Sturridge, Borini, Suarez/new ST

So basically new keeper, new striker if Suarez goes, new centre back and we'll push well for top 4 next season. If we want to progress further then a new right winger to improve on Downing who's a solid squad player but he's not great, we need a defensive mid along the lines of Lucas, new left back because although i rate Robinson he doesn't play much :lol and a replacement for Gerrard. Now obviously you can't go out and buy everyone in the 1 window so i hope this Suarez situation gets resolved earlier rather than later so we can start on spending money on players we need. 



Irish Jet said:


> I really rate Rodgers and think he's doing a good job. *Outside of Allen the signings have been very smart.* The question will be whether Coutinho and Sturridge are going to be consistently as good as they were at the end of last season. The knock on them before signing was never their ability, they'd shown that before. They're young players that should be improving though, so they could turn out to be fantastic signings.
> 
> They're not far away from Spurs/Arsenal IMO, not if they keep Suarez.


Borini? :jt7


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> As i said, he's a few years off being beastly but i don't think its our most pressing concern right now. New keeper, new CB, and if Suarez goes a new striker are far more important.
> 
> *Keeper:* New GK, Jones, Gulacsi
> 
> *Defense:* Johnson, Kelly, Wisdom | Agger, Skrtel, Toure, New CB, Coates | Enrique, Robinson
> 
> *Central Mids:* Lucas, Allen, Hendo, Shelvey, Gerrard
> 
> *Wingers:* Sterling, Coutinho, Assaidi, Downing, Suso
> 
> *Striker:* Sturridge, Borini, Suarez/new ST
> 
> So basically new keeper, new striker if Suarez goes, new centre back and *we'll push well for top 4 next season*. If we want to progress further then a new right winger to improve on Downing who's a solid squad player but he's not great, we need a defensive mid along the lines of Lucas, new left back because although i rate Robinson he doesn't play much :lol and a replacement for Gerrard. Now obviously you can't go out and buy everyone in the 1 window so i hope this Suarez situation gets resolved earlier rather than later so we can start on spending money on players we need.
> 
> 
> 
> Borini? :jt7


Very optimistic


----------



## CGS

Honestly the main thing that seems to kill us is the fact that at times no one seems to have their shooting boots on. Either that or the players walk out on to the field without a care in the world. 

Even saw an alternate table not long ago from this season showing that if we scored all the goals that came of the crossbars and such we actually would have finished top 4. End of the day when we play well we damn near destroy teams. But when we play bad we suck hard. Seems to be very little middle ground with us. Even the games we might win by a goal or so or even draw most times we were the overall better team and just never took our chances. So yeah while we are not exactly close we are not lightyears away from the top 4 as it does seem

Also Rush while I wanna put Borini down as a bad signing it's hard to judge a good player who spent 90% of the season on the sidelines


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not really. I didn't say we'd make the top 4 but it would make it more interesting for us. Look at it this way, you know how many points we got from Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and Everton last season? 2 from Chelsea, 1 from Arsenal, 2 from Everton and 3 from Spurs. Thats 8 points from a possible 24. Now, say we turn a couple of those into wins and suddenly we're not 12 points off the top 4.

^ Yeah but you can't say that Allen aside Rodgers has been great in the transfer market without mentioning Borini. But he better get fit and stay fit considering Sturridge is injured atm.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Look at the City fan not rating the Scouser's chances, what a difference a few years makes!































(wonder if I'll get a bite....)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a bite?

:suarez2


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Look at the City fan not rating the Scouser's chances, what a difference a few years makes!
> 
> (wonder if I'll get a bite....)


Why? haven't rated Liverpools chances as Champions in over 20 years.. 

They are a Europa qualifier candidates nowadays  Top 7 team..


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:kobe5


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Suarez > Higuian shouldn't even be a discussion. 

Navas would be a good signing for City but they'd still need another winger.

Borini is awful.

Liverpool played like a top 5 team at many points last season. They're not that far off. Losing Suarez will put them back a lot though. I was tipping them for top 5 if he stayed. Strengthen the defence and replace Suarez and they SHOULD be at least challenging.*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

HUGE NEWS











Leverkusen have signed 39 year old keeper Andres Palop from Sevilla :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jesús Navas: Had 80 shots without scoring this season - at least 27 more than any other goalless player in Europe's top 5 leagues

fits in perfectly then :lol


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Next season is all about the Jose Gang now that Fergie is no longer around to guide his underlings.

:brodgers :jose :avb1 :steveclarke

DAT Top4.

We'll be doing well if we even manage a Top4 push next season. Unmotivated keeper, huge changes in defence, lost Carra, Gerrard being a year older, Sturridge might not have a full pre-season depending on this injury, and we'll have just sold our best player and main goal scorer.

Another year of transition.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Borini? :jt7


BORINI

Been so bad I actually forgot he existed. :lmao

Strootman to United seems to be getting more likely. Betting was suspended, then we were 1/3 to sign him and now betting has been suspended again apparently. May be something there.

Not actually seen enough of him to judge and I'm always pretty skeptical of the Dutch league, but it would be good to see us addressing the position. If he's the player he's been hyped up to be then it's pretty much exactly what we need.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Next season is all about the Jose Gang now that Fergie is no longer around to guide his underlings.
> 
> :brodgers :jose :avb1 :steveclarke


They all need to quit their managerial jobs and come back as our staff.

Clarke - Assistant Manager
Rodgers - Reserve Team Manager
AVB - Head Scout

:brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Or make them all assistant managers to Jose with the first team :jose

Jose- motivation and tactics
Clarke- defence
Brenny- possession
AVB- dem detailed reports and stuff


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jose: head eye poker
clarke: idk what he wants i guess
:brodgers: head of philosophy and possession and passing and welsh messi's.
avb: unsettling team balance and chief of high lines.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Fourth Official on twitter, who is extremely reliable when it comes to everton stuff, is saying Martinez is going to be confirmed tomorrow


He also said Steve Clarke was in the running for the job :lmao


----------



## CGS

Hey Joel. Seeing as how Jose and Rodgers are so close how about swinging a few more players our way. That Lukaku kid seems like a good up and coming talent :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AVB: Chief of putting out Chelsea sides at Stamford Bridge to get humbled by Stephen Ireland inspired sides managed by Alex McLeish.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Next season is all about the Jose Gang now that Fergie is no longer around to guide his underlings.
> 
> :brodgers :jose :avb1 :steveclarke
> 
> DAT Top4.
> 
> We'll be doing well if we even manage a Top4 push next season. Unmotivated keeper, huge changes in defence, lost Carra, Gerrard being a year older, Sturridge might not have a full pre-season depending on this injury, and we'll have just sold our best player and main goal scorer.
> 
> Another year of transition.


depends on this window. Get the Suarez and Reina stuff resolved early and bring in the right players and it should be interesting.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*









The real King Kenny


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Borini is awful.*





Irish Jet said:


> BORINI
> 
> Been so bad I actually forgot he existed. :lmao


if you think Borini is that bad then i'd hate to think how awful you must consider Welbeck :brodgers



> Not actually seen enough of him to judge and I'm always pretty skeptical of the Dutch league, but it would be good to see us addressing the position. If he's the player he's been hyped up to be then it's pretty much exactly what we need.


second to last player we picked up there seemed pretty handy :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

guidetti with another long injury, now a 2 month knee injury from a reserves game fpalm

absolutely no luck for him since that season with feyenoord


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Talking of shitty Liverpool strikers, whatever happened to Andriy "THE GOAT" Voronin?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

June 3rd and no CM signed.

#MoyesOut
#PhelanIn


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3199099/title/mourinho-appointed

WHO KNEW!?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Confirmed

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3199099/title/mourinho-appointed

edit: kiz beat me to it :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Took me by surpise.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jose who?

kiz, you play football manager, who is this guy?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think he goes by Maureen.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no clue. some young gun from portugal i think.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Holy fuck Moyes is taking over at United!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Matthew Evans ‏@memattyboy4 2m
Absolutely ecstatic about The Special One's return. Finally, some stability (fingers crossed) #mourinhoreturns

going to be hard to top this tweet in the delusion stakes :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Holy fuck Moyes is taking over at United!



I hear Mancini got the sack.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

THE SPECIAL GOAT


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Those top of the table battles next season season should should be be interesting interesting


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Matthew Evans ‏@memattyboy4 2m
> Absolutely ecstatic about The Special One's return. Finally, some stability (fingers crossed) #mourinhoreturns
> 
> going to be hard to top this tweet in the delusion stakes :lmao


it could happen

first coach since carlo with an actual chance at holding on for a few years


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Portuguese media are saying we've agreed a £17m deal for Garay, but im sure they've said the same thing before, and they are saying Barcelona were after him as well, so I doubt its true. We have enough centre backs already.


Its Record I believe that are saying that this time but said it so many times this past season gone along with all other Portuguese papers, that its little hard not to think something in it. & I think it is true actually, Martian ferguson has been at lot of games around Europe this season looking at mainly CBs. My guess is with Rio 33 & injuries that has means see less of him next season & Vida who can't play every game anymore & also 31/32 now he needs rest. This season we were very leaky at back without Vida even though Evans had great season we do miss that experienced CB who hold it all together at back & pull rest of the defence into order & look far more stable when Vida in defence but like Rio next season we will see less of Vida as main starter. 

Manchester United about long term planning, with experienced players passing on knowledge to next players who over time who will take there position & from 2014-2015 I imagine Rio wont be around anymore & Vida deal runs out next summer & be used less more he stays with us so we have Smalling (23/24) & Jones (21/22) as one CB pairing then Evans (25/26) & Garay (26/27) as another CB pairing. 

Also I imagine Jones will be more utility player still next season before he moves to CB role permanently which will be when Rio has left us, 6 CBs on papers but amount injuries our defenders get & fact Rio/Vida shouldn't be relied upon so much & changing of guard means won't be around as much next season so its still 4/5 CB but safe knowledge that if ever need it can be on top class CB in vida or/& Rio.

Barca need a CB, Garay fit the bill as his a ball playing CB who likes carry ball out defence with him into midfield & good reader of the game, if I remember right Real Madrid put a clause in his Benfica contract that says Real will get a 50% cut of his next transfer fee so half the fee will go to Benfica then other half go to Real Madrid so both Real & Benfica need to ok any deal & Barca don't want to deal with Real & give them any money & Real wont accept any deal with Barca as it will strengthen Barca defence/team. 



JOAL.com said:


> greatest. gif. ever


:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Holy fuck Moyes is taking over at United!


Hahahaha enjoy playing in the Championship in 2 years faggt loool


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

now graham hunter saying navas is practically done, but the figures bandied about were euros, not pounds. and the 45k a week base wage too.

also said that there's a difference between us and isco's wage demands, and either pellegrini gets him/his dad to tone them down or he's free to go to madrid.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez
Ronaldo Isco Bale​
:wilkins


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Xisco > Isco

Sisqo > Xisco > Isco


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:wilkins indeed


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Special GOAT One is back home. One interesting thing for next season is that Jose never lost at Stamford Bridge, we don't have the incredible squad we had back then but Jose needs to bring back this mentality and make it the fortress that it was back then. It's the first key to success. 

I heard some scary rumors that Jose wants Dzeko as our main striker, the last thing we need and I hope it's BS. Mario Gomez is close to Napoli which means Cavani is on his way, hopefully to Chelsea. 



JOAL.com said:


> greatest. gif. ever


Money.

If Madrid are really going for Bale and Suarez and they adapt to Madrid's style of play with Ronaldo? That's a scary attack.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont see whats so bad about dzeko

he can finish, thats honestly all we really need. our midfield and fullbacks do all the work


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Xisco > Isco
> 
> Sisqo > Xisco > Isco


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a dzeko who gives a shit is easily capable of 20+ goals a season


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dzeko is quality.

Jesus "0%" Navas wishes he could be as clinical as BIG GAME DANNY.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> dont see whats so bad about dzeko
> 
> he can finish, thats honestly all we really need. our midfield and fullbacks do all the work


He's a scorer, no doubt but that's all he is. He's pretty much hopeless against any organized defence. When he's good he can score, when he's bad it looks like he doesn't know the basis of what he's doing. Against Madrid at Etihad is a good example. We need a worker IMO, a dominant striker that you can feel his presence, Cavani is that guy. I don't know, I really hope Jose can find that striker, if not Cavani, maybe give Lukaku his chance.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

actually hes at his best against an organized defence

just lump the ball to him in the box and he will finish

problem with him at city is that mancini he kept playing him as a fucking winger. the only time he played in his real position is when mancini got desperate and threw everything including the kitchen sink into the box. aka, when dzeko was a sub. city lumped them ball to him, he grabbed it, banged it in. easy as pie

like i said, we have a midfield that can score. a fuckton of goals too. we just need someone to give them space to breath and draw defenders off, much like didier did with Lampard (another Jose stroke of genius). and finish whatever Mazacar get to him. I wouldnt turn down dzeko. 2nd choice if we dont end up getting lewandowski. which we wont. so if we can get dzeko for the right price, id go for him


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney can score, we'll take 25-35m thank you.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney is overrated shit. I hope to god arsenal don't buy him


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Rooney is overrated shit. I hope to god arsenal don't buy him


:lmao

Arsenal couldn't even afford his weekly food bill.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Rooney is overrated shit. I hope to god arsenal don't buy him


Goals for England;

Wayne Rooney - 36
Lionel Messi - 0

Your statement is clearly wrong.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



God™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Arsenal couldn't even afford his weekly food bill.


not even with the new mcdonalds dollar value menu?

wow


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Goals for England;
> 
> Wayne Rooney - 36
> Lionel Messi - 0
> 
> Your statement is clearly wrong.


yeah i didnt exactly see messi set the world on fire in the euros either.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> actually hes at his best against an organized defence
> 
> just lump the ball to him in the box and he will finish
> 
> problem with him at city is that mancini he kept playing him as a fucking winger. the only time he played in his real position is when mancini got desperate and threw everything including the kitchen sink into the box. aka, when dzeko was a sub. city lumped them ball to him, he grabbed it, banged it in. easy as pie
> 
> like i said, we have a midfield that can score. a fuckton of goals too. we just need someone to give them space to breath and draw defenders off, much like didier did with Lampard (another Jose stroke of genius). and finish whatever Mazacar get to him. I wouldnt turn down dzeko. 2nd choice if we dont end up getting lewandowski. which we wont. so if we can get dzeko for the right price, id go for him


I don't know what it is about Dzeko, he knows what he's doing in the box and can finish but so many times he looks so bland and unmotivated. He's a tall guy with a presence and gets a lot of attention from a defence which can give space to our midfield but I don't see him as a striker who can lead us in Europe. He's too one dimensional in his game, technically he's also not that good. There's a way you can play Dzeko as a sole striker and try to find him in the air but that's trying to play like we did in 2012 just with less quality in attack and more versatility in midfield. 

With a striker like Cavani we can evolve, you can play him more on the ground, he can make the runs, he can help in the middle of the pitch. He's a perfect Mourinho striker. A guy who can work, can help defensively and be a dominant presence up front. There are options on the wings now with Schurrle signing and we are close to a quality young CB in Mangala, I believe that Jose will bring a DM soon, I heard about De Rossi as one option, basing a strong midfield along with fast wingers like he loves to play, adding Cavani completes this package. Hearing that Gomez is close to Napoli made me optimistic about this deal.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rooney can score, we'll take 25-35m thank you.


And he gets ASSISTS like Ox's goal last night was all down to the set up. Was pretty much a tap in once Wayne had done his passing magic so add another £10m to that price.

Jose back to get the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE going again. :cashley


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> *BBC:* Roma goalkeeper Maarten Stekelenburg is poised to join Fulham, the Serie A club's sporting director, Franco Baldini, tells Corriere dello Sport. "There were questions to be answered, but I closed a deal subject to the usual conditions," Baldini says.


Well that came out of nowhere, so what happens with Schwarzer then?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's been rumoured for about 3 months now :lol

schwarzer will end up somewhere else. he can still go.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Really 3 months? that's legitimately the first time I've heard about Stekelenburg to Fulham.


----------



## Medo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*So Jose is confirmed with Chelsea, it's about time to hate you again man *


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It was almost done in January iirc.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> It was almost done in January iirc.


Yep, Roma just didn't want to sell him before they could get a new backup keeper.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United apparently close to announcing Kevin Strootman.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I might actually wank myself to death if we buy a centre mid. I don't even care if he's shit, just the prospect of not playing defenders or attackers in midfield is beautiful.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The striker we get isn't going to be just about goals. He has to interact with the 3 behind him if Mourinho goes with that same formation. Lots of attacks broke down last season, because Torres couldn't hold the ball up nor make a simple pass or just simply couldn't control properly. The role of this guy isn't just to look for the runs in behind. Dzeko would not be a good fit at all, unless the system changes.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain wants out - Mirror

Not too sure if it has been mentioned before, but I thought I'd post it just in case it hadn't.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I might actually wank myself to death if we buy a centre mid. I don't even care if he's shit, just the prospect of not playing defenders or attackers in midfield is beautiful.


I feel the same, fuck i'll take strootman and fellaini.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd love to see Lukaku get a proper chance at Chelsea. I know I'm not supposed to say that as I'm a United fan and it'll have the potential to harm us but he's an incredibly exciting player who deserves a shot. I don't want to see him farmed out to another mid-table club when he's capable of much more. With the service that he could get from Mata, Hazard, Oscar and the rest he should bang them in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Real are nailed on to sign a top striker so no surprise higuain will be leaving but we all expected it.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Really 3 months? that's legitimately the first time I've heard about Stekelenburg to Fulham.


Sure I heard about their interest a year ago.



God™;19139617 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Arsenal couldn't even afford his weekly food bill.


Or his rent-a-grannies.


----------



## TheFox

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I might actually wank myself to death if we buy a centre mid. I don't even care if he's shit, just the prospect of not playing defenders or attackers in midfield is beautiful.


that's a redundant statement, you're already wanking yourself to death, regardless.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Neymar said:


> Barça are more than a Club and a great team and I want to help Leo Messi to continue to be the greatest player in the world


So he has no ambition to become the greatest player in the world? Only to help Messi? Lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've agreed compensation with Wigan to sign Martinez.

Not my first choice but since he has the job now, nothing to do but support him.

I see why he got the nod though. Won't be expecting a huge transfer kitty and won't throw a tantrum if he doesn't get one.

Sell Heitinga, add his funds in to the mix. Mucha is off so we need a GK, CB, new midfielder to replace Neville and Osman who is now 32 (possibly Fer) and another striker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Strootman, I've never seen a single minute of him but he's a midfielder so praise the lawd!


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

from reading the opinions of people who watch the dutch league, I probably wouldnt be too excited over the signing :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> from reading the opinions of people who watch the dutch league, I probably wouldnt be too excited over the signing :side:


Don't care he can play CM and it's like we would of signed thiago, cesc or marchisio anyway.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He has an In Form card on FIFA he must be good.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I read just now Carroll will finally sign for West Ham this week


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheFox said:


> that's a redundant statement, you're already wanking yourself to death, regardless.


I have no idea who you are. Why would you say such a thing? Explain yourself.

:frustrate:gun::frustrate:gun::frustrate:gun::frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:gun::gun::gun::gun::frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:gun::ns:no::flip:flip:flip:cussin::cussin::cussin::talk:talk:talk:frustrate:ns:genius:gun:


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> yeah i didnt exactly see messi set the world on fire in the euros either.


Should've signed for Australia. :warne

How the fuck have we ended up with 9 (NINE) Jordan Henderson smilies?


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Because he's the best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

9 Henderson Smilies and not a single Frank Lampard smiley, the only aspect of the football section on this forum that disappoints me.

Also after speaking to several people and reading the posts on here it turns out I was the only person not to know anything about the Steklenburg to Fulham transfer rumours, don't quite know how the fuck I didn't know a single thing about but but fuck it nobody cares about Fulham anyway.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ten actually (this is what happens when the guy making them is a liverpool fan and i encourage him)


mghendowithabeard



:hendo

redead has a lampard smiley in his sig doesnt he?


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And only one for Downing :evra


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Navas to City done apparently.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lampard is old news, there is a new guy now, and he is the future :hendo


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just heard that Albion have had a bid accepted for Mbokani. I'm not sure that I want him, as I don't think his record is that great for generally pretty mediocre leagues, and I've heard he needs to be 'accompanied'. Also, at 27, one has to wonder how much he will improve. If it's true and he's coming though, I'll do my best to support him and I hope that I am wrong in my comments about him!

Now, we should just go for Carrillo, Daniel Carrico (wasted talent at Reading) and maybe Kalas on loan. I'd take Di Santo on a free, too, just because I think he's decent at playing in the hole and linking up with surrounding players. Wouldn't rely on him for goals, however.

Would love Alexander Esswein though. I think the club are stupid not to chase him with only a year left on his contract and him clearly having some ability, particularly on the break which is something we really need in wider positions. Could be almost Odemwingie-esque when that silly prick used to come on as a left winger and actually create scoring chances for others? Again, wouldn't be over-reliant on Esswein for goals, either, despite his national team youth record being good and his record at Dresden being decent. Considering he'd fit our transfer policy, it surprises me we haven't even been linked with him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Guillem Balague on his Sulia page (whatever that is), Spurs have laid out an offer for David Villa. Atletico Madrid are also interested. Apparently he could have gone to Arsenal in January on a four year deal but for whatever reason it didn't happen.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool have identified Shakhtar Donetsk's Henrikh Mkhitaryan as a leading transfer target for the summer and are not deterred by the £22m price tag on one of the most coveted players in European football.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jun/03/liverpool-henrik-mkhitaryan-shakhtar-donetsk


Mi-kit-ary-an? 

SilentM-kit-ary-an?

Silent K?

Our policy should be to only buy players who have names I can pronounce. Henrik or Henro will do.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Navas to City done apparently.


First of many I bet


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Navas is a very good signing for City, they needed width.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Mi-kit-ary-an?
> 
> SilentM-kit-ary-an?
> 
> Silent K?
> 
> Our policy should be to only buy players who have names I can pronounce. Henrik or Henro will do.


Sounds like a pokemon.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jesus signs for God's own club :darkbarry


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Sounds like a pokemon.


Mkhitaryan used Confuse Ray! People are now Confused!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With a name like Henrikh Mkhitaryan he's bound to be good.

Youtube scouting report... Screamers. Screamers everywhere


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck me are liverpool even getting a better CM than us :nando


----------



## CGS

Not even gonna try and pronounce that guys name. If he does sign for us he better come with a pretty great nickname


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Crazy Armenian, they are always fucking nuts.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me are liverpool even getting a better CM than us :nando


He plays behind the striker, so more of an central attacking midfielder or second striker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He plays behind the striker, so more of an central attacking midfielder or second striker.


Not on FM and that's enough for me dammit.

Honestly though i haven't watched more than one full game or even half of the armenian guy or strootman.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The deal for Mkhitaryan is regardless of what happens with Luis.

I guess we have some money floating about


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me are liverpool even getting a better CM than us :nando


Wait until we get this Strootman guy. If he even exists.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wait until we get this Strootman guy. If he even exists.


Just another player created in the minds of every united fan wanting a CM.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...cia/Carvajal,_new_signing_for_Real_Madrid.htm

Welcome Home! Hala Madrid!

Also, Barcelona is not the fans club anymore. They are fucking Quatar team now. They don't care about the fans anymore they only care about the money and not only them but the entire football. Floretino Perez would listen to fans and buy them the player they like.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes, Florentino Perez is the face of democracy. Dude barely listens to his own team's manager.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Should've signed for Australia. :warne
> 
> How the fuck have we ended up with 9 (NINE) Jordan Henderson smilies?





Shepard said:


> ten actually (this is what happens when the guy making them is a liverpool fan and i encourage him)


damn straight. Its also why when posting a formation i can do this

Reina

Johnson Agger Skrtel Enrique

:lucas :stevie

:downing :hendo :sturridge

:suarez1



DwayneAustin said:


> Mi-kit-ary-an?
> 
> SilentM-kit-ary-an?
> 
> Silent K?
> 
> Our policy should be to only buy players who have names I can pronounce. Henrik or Henro will do.


Mentioned the other day how it had seemingly gone cold on that front, so i'm not sure if this is more of the same or if we're properly interested. Regardless of how he plays irl he's a gun on FM side

Mick-it-aryan is how it sounds from some commentators. idk, its hard to distinguish with the rest of the gibberish. 



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Not even gonna try and pronounce that guys name. If he does sign for us he better come with a pretty great nickname


Henro and Hendo :hendo8


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...cia/Carvajal,_new_signing_for_Real_Madrid.htm
> 
> Welcome Home! Hala Madrid!
> 
> *Also, Barcelona is not the fans club anymore. They are fucking Quatar team now. They don't care about the fans anymore they only care about the money and not only them but the entire football. Floretino Perez would listen to fans and buy them the player they like*.


:troll

apparently Monaco are looking at Frey now that Valdes is staying at Barca. Just what Genoa need, they lose Frey and Kucka, and they're going down next season imo.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...cia/Carvajal,_new_signing_for_Real_Madrid.htm
> 
> Welcome Home! Hala Madrid!
> 
> Also, Barcelona is not the fans club anymore. They are fucking Quatar team now. They don't care about the fans anymore they only care about the money and not only them but the entire football. Floretino Perez would listen to fans and buy them the player they like.


where is 'quatar' and who is 'floretino' perez

the irony here is fucking amazing. madrid are a disgusting club run by disgusting liars and are as corrupt as anything on this planet. bled the country dry by taking money from banks to pay for their players year after year after year.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> where is 'quatar' and who is 'floretino' perez
> 
> the irony here is fucking amazing. madrid are a disgusting club run by disgusting liars and are as corrupt as anything on this planet. bled the country dry by taking money from banks to pay for their players year after year after year.


I am pretty sure the main reason for Spain's economical downfall is the faltering real estate market, which also led to a big decrease in construction. But Real Madrid being funded by the government properly didn't help.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

there's plenty of reasons as to the failure of the spanish economy, my point is that it's hard to take the moral high ground when your club uses people's money directly from banks to fund superstar signings.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well brocksmash dosen't exactly base his arguments on things like logic


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> where is 'quatar' and who is 'floretino' perez
> 
> the irony here is fucking amazing. madrid are a disgusting club run by disgusting liars and are as corrupt as anything on this planet. bled the country dry by taking money from banks to pay for their players year after year after year.


yeah, that's why in a survey RMA fans said that they want Bale to come and now he'll do anything in his power to get him. That's why when Perez wanted Aguero at RMA the fans said no and he didn't bring him.

RMA and Perez are no saints but neither Barca or Rosell are or every other football club on the planet. Barca cares about the money more than his fans. They are not More Than a Club/The Fans Club anymore.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> yeah, that's why in a survey RMA fans said that they want Bale to come and now he'll do anything in his power to get him. That's why when Perez wanted Aguero at RMA the fans said no and he didn't bring him.
> 
> RMA and Perez are no saints but neither Barca or Rosell are or every other football club on the planet.


let me see if i can get this all down

so your response to the accusation that real madrid are bleeding the spanish economy dry by buying absurd superstar signings for crazy money, is bidding for Gareth bale would cost a fuckton, because some survey said so

im just going to leave this here for you to read a few times and soak in the information


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah madrid don't care about money at all and do everything out of the goodness of their hearts :lmao. amazing

fernandho and wellington nem signed by shakhtar. i believe that's porto fernando.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> damn straight. Its also why when posting a formation i can do this
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson Agger Skrtel Enrique
> 
> :lucas :stevie
> 
> :downing :hendo :sturridge
> 
> :suarez1


Not for long :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wait China hosts the Italian and the Spanish supercups now?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

anyone else find sturridge's goal celebrations extremely annoying?

oh, and personally i find Real Madrid to be the most money focused club in football. Asides from Roman's toys once or twice, atleast we're actually committed to building a real and winning shit. I find it utterly mingboggling that we've done 2 Champions League finals in the last decade and madrid has done what, 1 in 2003?


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> yeah madrid don't care about money at all and do everything out of the goodness of their hearts :lmao. amazing
> 
> fernandho and wellington nem signed by shakhtar. i believe that's porto fernando.


every club cares about money but no more than Barca. That's why Barca wanted to play the Spanish SuperCup in China but RMA said no cause they care about the money.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> anyone else find sturridge's goal celebrations extremely annoying?
> 
> oh, and personally i find Real Madrid to be the most money focused club in football. Asides from Roman's toys once or twice, atleast we're actually committed to building a real and winning shit. I find it utterly mingboggling that we've done 2 Champions League finals in the last decade and madrid has done what, 1 in 2003?


2002.

I will agree with brocksmash on one thing and that is Barca's ethics have changed.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> The presidents of Real Madrid and FC Barcelona have opposed plans by the Spanish Football Federation (RFEF) to play the Spanish Supercup in China.
> 
> Real President Florentino Perez and Sandro Rossell of Barcelona argued that their clubs depend on their supporters and that playing the Supercup, which is played between the winners of the BBVA Primera Liga and the Copa del Rey, in China would be a problem for supporters who are used to watching the match on home grounds, Xinhua reports.


that sounds a lot like barca wanting to play the supercup in china doesn't it :lmao

can always rely on madrid fans for a good dose of stupidity and delusion.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> fernandho and wellington nem signed by shakhtar. i believe that's porto fernando.


That's Mkhitaryan and Fernandinho's replacements sorted then. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah im with Joel on that. Barca have kinda turned into whores. 

Not as much as madrid, but whores nonetheless


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont see how they've turned into whores more than any other club.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just think a lot of their values have changed. Main point is the treatment of Abidal. While he was sick they were saying that the moment he is healthy and back playing they are going to give him a contract and whatnot. He fights hard, gets fit and they want to put him in the backroom... When he still is a player that has something to offer... Yep. More than a club. Holier than thou...


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think the main change is that rosell is ruthless. from his perspective there's a player who'll be 34 next season with questions about his health and he's not a first choice left back. sure there's a lot of romance that goes along with this saga, but rosell, like anyone else, is doing what he believes is the best for the club.

it may or may not be, but rosell has shown that he obviously doesn't care for sentiment or feelings.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i really liked Barca back in the Ronaldinho, Eto'o era. Dinho > Messi. Dinho would make spectacle on the field with his tricks while the only thing that Messi knows is to dribble and shot. Messi is just steady and it makes the football boring just like the entire Barca passing tactic while Ronaldinho would make you love the football and Barca played more fast style.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

does brocksmash remind anyone else of choke2death


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Reina
> 
> :hendo :hendo5 mghendowithabeard :hendo4
> 
> :hendo2 :hendo6
> 
> :hendo7 :hendo8 :hendo9
> 
> :hendo3


Fixed :wilkins



JOAL.com said:


> anyone else find sturridge's goal celebrations extremely annoying?


It's the worst thing ever.


----------



## CGS

Messi makes Barca boring? What?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

disagree with that

messi is the one thing keeping barca from turning into the full fledged cure for insomnia called spain


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> does brocksmash remind anyone else of choke2death


unfortunately

and i had the wrong fernando. it's gremio's fernando


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

brocksmash, could you please put your signature at the top of every post you make, just so I know not to bother carrying on? especially considering it sums up what is about to follow.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Few from various websites

Besiktas are in talks to sign Ronaldinho for around 12m

Koscielny demands Wenger shows ambition in the transfer market. Kinda ironic seeing as if Wenger did show ambition his inconsistant ass would be nowhere near the 1st team.

West Ham have Bid 14.5m for Negredo and will still sign Andy Carroll when he returns from holiday.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Courtios recently made comments recommending Benteke to Atletico to fill their Falcao sized hole

This isnt good. Im starting to think Joel is right, we're losing him

Stupid Petr Cech and his late career resurgence


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> West Ham have Bid 14.5m for Negredo and will still sign Andy Carroll when he returns from holiday.


:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

surely a 1 has accidentally been put in front of the 2 with that ronaldinho figure?

12 mil for him would be an astronomical rip off


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> disagree with that
> 
> messi is the one thing keeping barca from turning into the full fledged cure for insomnia called spain


I think he means boring in the sense of oh look Barca won again 4-0 messi scored all 4 with his cock. 

I prefer watching la liga but i am the point where ill miss some barca games just because you can basically put messi on repeat because he's epic every week. Messi is that good and makes everything that effortless somedays you just scream at the tv i wish you would just fuck off but thats mainly to do with smug pricks in the barca team who you with you could see lose every week like Alves Busquets and Fabregas.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> surely a 1 has accidentally been put in front of the 2 with that ronaldinho figure?
> 
> 12 mil for him would be an astronomical rip off


yup but thats what the report said. 12m for an overweight 34?? year old would be a silly buy.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi scoring goals with his cock now? Is there no end to this man's talents?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

surely Negredo can do better than West Ham. If I was him, I wouldn't want to leave Sevilla for them unk2


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now Mancini has left City, the media seem to have picked us as the club to link to De Rossi.

Not sure how I feel about him. He's had a shit season. And he's 29 going 30. But he could just need a change of scenery... I really don't know.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

supposedly he already makes over 100,000 euros a week in roma

that number is only gonna get bigger if he gets here


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont see him leaving roma. they'll do anything it takes to keep him happy


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> West Ham have had a £14.5m bid for Sevilla striker Alvaro Negredo rejected, according to the Spanish club's president.
> 
> Jose Maria del Nido said Sevilla were under no pressure to sell, having already agreed a £17m-plus deal with Manchester City for winger Jesus Navas.
> 
> "West Ham offered 17m (euros) with more in incentives but we do not value the offer and the player refused," he said.
> 
> The 27-year-old Spain international scored 31 goals last season.
> 
> At a press conference, Del Nido added: "He has four years left on his contract.
> 
> "He is at home here. He has scored a lot of goals and delighted us with his football."
> 
> However, he said the deal for 27-year-old Navas was "a great deal for both parties".
> 
> Sevilla finished the season ninth in La Liga but qualified for the Europa League due to European competition bans imposed on Malaga and Rayo Vallecano.


Oh well


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™;19203193 said:


> surely Negredo can do better than West Ham. If I was him, I wouldn't want to leave Sevilla for them unk2


money rich premiership or in debt spanish club. more a case of Sevilla needing to sell and West Ham looking to take advantage of the fact La Liga is over 3billion in debt.

take Real Mallorca as an example. Miss out on champions league by 6 points and Europe by 3 points. The result. 2 weeks after the end of the season apply for administration this season get relegated.

La Liga is on its ass due to Real and Barca swallowing up all the TV money whereas shite clubs in england like stoke get protected by TV Deals. Lesson to everyone. Dont try and win football matches just hit it long and play shit football because thats apparently what the world wants to see


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> money rich premiership or in debt spanish club. more a case of Sevilla needing to sell and West Ham looking to take advantage of the fact La Liga is over 3billion in debt.
> 
> take Real Mallorca as an example. Miss out on champions league by 6 points and Europe by 3 points. The result. 2 weeks after the end of the season apply for administration this season get relegated.
> 
> La Liga is on its ass due to Real and Barca swallowing up all the TV money whereas shite clubs in england like stoke get protected by TV Deals. *Lesson to everyone. Dont try and win football matches just hit it long and play shit football because thats apparently what the world wants to see*


WTF?! How Stoke play has absolutely nothing to do with the way the EPL spreads around the TV Money. The refusal to allow teams to negotiate their own TV deals is the reason why Stoke get so much money. Blame La Liga for the joke that is their TV Money.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently barca and real backed down and la liga is moving to a TV money distribution deal more akin to serie A

atleast thats what i heard


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> WTF?! How Stoke play has absolutely nothing to do with the way the EPL spreads around the TV Money. The refusal to allow teams to negotiate their own TV deals is the reason why Stoke get so much money. Blame La Liga for the joke that is their TV Money.


I am pretty sure it was a joke


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> apparently barca and real backed down and la liga is moving to a TV money distribution deal more akin to serie A
> 
> atleast thats what i heard


Barca and Real earn over 100 million each in TV Money, must've been some serious consequences for them to back down. 

Actually looking at some articles, Barca and real haven't backed down at all, they refuse to let their TV Money drop by a single cent. So really all that's happening is other teams will get a little more, Barca and Real will still dominate the TV Money stakes.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I actually prefer to watch Spain than Barca. Spain play similarly sexy football, but have closer games due to the lack of Messi. Barca play great football, but as gunner said, it's hard to watch them trounce teams 4-0 every week. I most look forward to seeing Barca when they play a team that can compete with them. So European games and tough Liga opponents are appointment viewing, but the average Liga match isn't all that fun.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

spain is like trying to fuck without a penis. not a fan of fibreglass or silva as a false 9. only way that system is tolerable is with messi

except for their fantastic display against italy, they show some of the dullest, slowest paced and uninteresting football ive seen in my sorry ass life

probably gonna get flack for this, but whatever. spain are fucking boring.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i love watching la liga when i can be bothered to give it a download. some of the lower teams can play some really enjoyable football, usually because it's open due to lack of good defences.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Slow paced football is often the best football in my book. The play is so precise and delibrate. I will agree with you that when opposition camps in their own box, the pattern of play can become very predictable. But if more teams played with a similar philosophy of playing short passes through midfield, then football would be better for it.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

honestly to me it just looks like theyre so terrified of losing possession for a second that they wont dare take a risk with the ball


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's not really fear, it's tiring out the opposition. make them chase shadows, run around all the time, make sure they dont have the ball and they cant score, etc etc. done right it's fantastic to watch.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> WTF?! How Stoke play has absolutely nothing to do with the way the EPL spreads around the TV Money. The refusal to allow teams to negotiate their own TV deals is the reason why Stoke get so much money. Blame La Liga for the joke that is their TV Money.


If english clubs made their own TV deals the premiership would be even worse. The post is merely pointing out that in the FOOTBALLING world. Good FOOTBALLING sides are going out of business hitting administration and struggling to stay afloat. While Stoke City bore the world making massive money.

Kinda ironic how you say La Liga TV money is a joke whilst they make their own TV deals whilst in the EXACT same post critise the premiership for not allowing that to happen to english clubs. :clap


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> If english clubs made their own TV deals the premiership would be even worse. The post is merely pointing out that in the FOOTBALLING world. Good FOOTBALLING sides are going out of business hitting administration and struggling to stay afloat. While Stoke City bore the world making massive money.
> 
> Kinda ironic how you say La Liga TV money is a joke whilst they make their own TV deals whilst in the EXACT same post critise the premiership for not allowing that to happen to english clubs. :clap


I never criticised the EPL for it, I merely stated that's what they do. But kudos on you for spotting a subtext that doesn't exist. As for lamenting the fact Stoke get so much money, boo fucking hoo, Swansea who play good football get exactly the same amount of money, I don't see you supporting that fact. 

La Liga TV Money is a joke, a big fucking joke, it's the reason those good footballing sides get sod-all money, because Real and Barca have monopolised the TV market in Spain. Both sides get 136 million a season in TV Money, that's twice what United will get for winning the Premiership.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*West Ham have signed Real Betis keeper Adrian on a three-year deal.*



> After weighing up several goalkeeping options, Sam Allardyce has opted for the 26-year-old, who has spent just one season in the Spanish side's first team.
> 
> Adrian is likely to be an understudy to Jussi Jaaskelainen, with Allardyce hoping for more competition between the sticks at Upton Park.
> 
> Espanyol and Getafe also shown an interest in the keeper, who has even appeared as an outfield La Liga substitute.
> 
> Although his performances were initially indifferent, he has developed throughout the season and was man of the match against Real Madrid earlier this year.
> 
> West Ham have watched him a couple of times recently and can strike a good deal as Betis are struggling financially.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>New Chelsea manager José Mourinho has told Roman Abramovich that he is free to sell Juan Mata and Fernando Torres. (Source: Marca)</p>— Transfer News Live (@DeadlineDayLive) <a href="https://twitter.com/DeadlineDayLive/status/342019312174907393">June 4, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata? Come on, Marca unk2.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Mata? Come on, Marca unk2.


I find it hard to believe as well, but for all we know there may be some truth in it.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Celtic manager Neil Lennon has revealed the Glasgow club are considering a move for Wolves striker Kevin Doyle.
> 
> The Republic of Ireland international is likely to be among a number of Wanderers’ high earners to be offloaded at Molineux this summer as the club prepares for life in League One following relegation last season.
> 
> Doyle, who has lost his place in the Giovanni Trapattoni’s Irish squad, almost moved to Parkhead on loan last January but the move fell through.
> 
> And speaking at a media call to announce an August 10 friendly between Celtic and Liverpool at Dublin’s Aviva Stadium, Lennon confirmed Doyle is still a possible target for the Bhoys





> Striker Anthony Stokes has rejected the offer of a new contract from Scottish Premier League champions Celtic, manager Neil Lennon said.
> 
> The 24-year-old, who is out of contract, spent much of last season on the sidelines but returned to the starting lineup in the spring, scoring the winning goal in the Scottish Cup semi-final against Dundee United.
> 
> Lennon said that an offer had been turned down but that negotiations would continue.
> 
> He said: "We have already made him an offer - he has knocked that back, but negotiations will be ongoing.
> 
> "We really saw the best of him towards the end of the season. He looks physically in the best shape he has been in





> Stadium of Light side look to Parkhead forward to strengthen Black Cats attack.
> 
> Paolo Di Canio has set his sights on Celtic striker Gary Hooper and will hope to see off competition from Norwich City, Hull City and Southampton in the race for the £7m rated forward according to the Daily Mail.
> 
> The Black Cats could well do with strengthening an attack that managed just 41 goals in 38 Premier League matches this season and the Stadium of Light side may well feel that Hooper can replicate his SPL form in the English top tier.


This is gonna be a long long summer enaldo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> This is gonna be a long long summer enaldo


I feel your pain mate, hopefully we can keep most of our good players and sign a couple of good ones as well.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Honestly can't see Mata, Hazard & Oscar all staying. I reckon he's bound to get rid of one them.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Honestly can't see Mata, Hazard & Oscar all staying. *I reckon he's bound to get rid of one them.*


Not a chance.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would he anyway, all 3 of them are fantastic players


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Andy Carroll is seeking a 25 per cent pay rise, to £100,000 a week, to move to West Ham United on a permanent deal from Liverpool.
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/clubs/westham/article3782664.ece


:kobe8


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :kobe8


and the sad fact is we'll pay it! Nolan got 50k a week in the Championship


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You better pay it. Or get Carroll to not be such a mong.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> You better pay it. Or get Carroll to not be such a mong.


Carroll will probably be given it, don't worry Liverpool fans he isn't returning to you


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can't help but worry when its likely you're going to lose 1 striker, another is injured and the other one is an injury prone fuck who spent most of the season on the sidelines :jose


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah what he said


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yes, sell Juan Mata

arguably the most fantastic player in the premier league. Who ended the season with 20 goals, and 37 assists, saving our collective asses in almost every game

that juan mata

Not to mention Hazard is settling in beautifully, and Oscar, if properly developed, could be the best out of all 3

I see zero conceivable reason to sell any of them. Its the best attacking band in the premier league and could actually go to head with the best of Spnaish and German teams.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca fishing for a story probably, tho if it was in anyway true, :jay2


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City now in for Ferdandinho. Good.

If we pick up Isco, a CB and Forward i'll be more than happy.


Ok guys we've talked about who we want in, Who do you guys want out of the squad this year...

I'll go Sinclair, Kolo Toure, Javi Garcia (depending on the fitness of Rodwell)..


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> I'll go Sinclair, Javi Garcia (depending on the fitness of Rodwell)..


so essentially the players you got last window


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

isnt city's problem that theyre too narrow?

not sure how isco could help with that


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> so essentially the players you got last window


Yep.  Have to agree with Mancini, they should never have been bought, none are better than the outgoing, Johnson & De Jong, did nothing to elevate the squad or the team... If ever was a case we waste money on players not needed it was last year and not 5 years ago..


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> isnt city's problem that theyre too narrow?
> 
> not sure how isco could help with that


Navas is already signed so i left him out.

An out and out winger is only usefull if we keep Dzeko, dat boys crying out for better service, i like our out side players but all cut inside and chip the ball in, only Kolarov really gets down the line and drills it which we should do to a 6"4 striker. 

We also ,miss genuine pace up front, i;m not talking Tev and Ageruo quick over 5-10 yards pace but Walcott/Lennon type running (just with better delivery than those two  )


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, Mou probably is wondering where Mata would fit in his 7-2-1 formation that he immortalized in his first spell at Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> isnt city's problem that theyre too narrow?
> 
> not sure how isco could help with that


played 14 times out on the left, scoring 6 goals. it's the flexibility that comes with playing through the centre and out left.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Yeah Isco can offer width when needed. Be interesting what formation Pellegrini adops at City.*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isn't Isco the type of player that when plays wides rather cut inside, than go on the outside?



Razor King said:


> Well, Mou probably is wondering where Mata would fit in his 7-2-1 formation that he immortalized in his first spell at Chelsea.


What a load of crap.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Daily Mail this morning :lmao

I can't find a link on the website, but they've got a sort of "dream XI" for the three main title contenders next season. United have Ronaldo, Fabregas & Lewandowski; Chelsea have Fernandinho (yes, Chelsea), Essien at right back and David Luiz as an attacking mid :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Isn't Isco the type of player that when plays wides rather cut inside, than go on the outside?
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap.


You can't deny that Mou's greatest strength in his first spell at Chelsea was the defensive organization of an army and the directness of a spear. He adopted the same at Inter (with better attackers, I'd say) to win the Treble. Heck, he used to go back to the routine whenever he faced Barca or in the CL with Madrid. The 7-2-1 formation was a figurative indication, probably the same way as Di Matteo and his 9-0-1 against Barca and Bayern in the CL last season.


Edit:

Might I add, the defensive wall and striking directness was one of the factors in Mou getting the boot the first time around.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fernandinho apparently at bridgewater hospital. fee is believed to be a total of 22 mil, would most likely contain add ons.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester City have targeted Real Madrid defender Pepe for a £21 million transfer this summer. (Source: Daily Express)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pays for itself in legs broken 










can't see it happening any ways, was pissed that varane is better, not going to cope well with vinny and nasty being better either.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao pepe


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id lol so hard if city get pepe

as for jose, his chelsea team had immense defensive discipline, but i dont believe the team itself was defensive.

Cole and ferreira on the flanks, both like to attack. makelele and essien/ballack in the middle, all good going forward. Robben, lampard, deco whatever midfield and didier up top

I dont see it, he played attacking players, much like now. Only difference is, we lack any cohesive sort of shape or team tactics or even formation. Most games its just our defenders defending, and Mazacar passing the ball between them with no real ideas other than their brilliance. Resulting in us underperforming and stupidly conceding in the end of games. Something jose would never have allowed

Hopefully Jose will bring back the needed discipline and some actual cohesive ideas. He has the players, he has the tactics. Lets just hope he still has the brilliance and drive. Hopefully he realise what we're missing most of all is a Carvahlo esque player to partner up with luiz, and a makelele style guy in the middle


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i cant stand pepe, but i wouldnt argue at getting him for a decent price. something around the 10 mil mark.

despite the fact he's a disgusting little tramp, he's a good defender.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pepe, dat cunt. Yeah, he's actually a pretty good defender but shit bloke on the field. I would rather have someone who's younger.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Considering he's 30 now anything over 12 would be steep.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










i'll take three

one for me, joel and John terry when we're all watching the next chelsea game together


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not exactly sure wearing a top that says special in big letters on your back is the smartest idea.

does it come with a helmet?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why not, the other guy who wears a number one jersey wears a helmet

:heskeymania


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Official Everton ‏@Everton 58m
> Everton have appointed Roberto Martinez as manager on a four-year deal. http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2013/06/05/blues-appoint-martinez … #EFC #WelcomeRoberto pic.twitter.com/rTCxpB9fRO


:brodgers


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Mou wants Ibra at Chelsea. I love transfer season. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i could get behind that :brodgers


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


























Happy days. Been a good 10 days or so, £550 up!


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ibra to Chelsea? He's on 300k a week, right? How much did PSG pay for him? I can't see him going for anything less than 40 million, unless there's some exchange involved with the three musketeers.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So is Lewa coming or what?

And Gomez to move to the Prem?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

PSG barely paid anything for him, Milan were just happy to get him off his crazy wages

silva is where the money went

as for Lewa, apparently Bayern is his dream club so yeah, hes almost yours. Gomez could be Juve, Napoli, Atletico, PSG (if ibra leaves) or chelsea bound

basically all teams that need a striker


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ssn saying 34 mil for fernandinho

would be staggered if that doesnt include add ons.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But I can't see PSG selling him for less than 35 million. They don't need money, ya see.

With Falcao gone, Cavani heading to City (probable), Lewan going to Bayern, Higuain heading to Juve, the only remaining strikers would be Rooney and Gomez. I can see Gomez to Chelsea happening, especially if Bayern get Lewandowski.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not if you take his age into account


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fernandinho deal will definitely include add ons. Just because the deal is worth £34 mil doesn't mean we've paid £34 mil in cash for him. Chop £10 mil off and that's probably the price.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Who is this Fernandinho kid? He is worth the 24m, who is a comparable player? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hes like ramires but with talent

plays for shakhtar and kinda buttfucked us in the champions league


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Supposedly like Ramires at Chelsea


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

34 million? LOL.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

daily mail - 22
sun - 25
mirror - 22
goal - 25



sky sports - 34 mil


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looking at names such as Daily Mail, Sun, Mirror, and Goal--you know Sky is more reliable than them. I'd like to think it's 25 million but it's City, so you never know.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> You can't deny that Mou's greatest strength in his first spell at Chelsea was the defensive organization of an army and the directness of a spear. He adopted the same at Inter (with better attackers, I'd say) to win the Treble. Heck, he used to go back to the routine whenever he faced Barca or in the CL with Madrid. The 7-2-1 formation was a figurative indication, probably the same way as Di Matteo and his 9-0-1 against Barca and Bayern in the CL last season.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Might I add, the defensive wall and striking directness was one of the factors in Mou getting the boot the first time around.


Of course it was our greatest strength and the base of our success. But he played a back four and sat Makelele in front of them to protect. Don't act that the other midfielders sat back for the entire game. What he had them do is track back a lot when we lost possession which is what every team should do. But talk of 7-2-1 is completely wrong. Very silly.

The defensive wall is not why he left. It was the methodical direct approach that he installed. We battered the opposition's door until we gained entry. Roman wanted us to slip through it or play around it. That's the reason why.



JOAL.com said:


> i'll take three
> 
> one for me, joel and John terry when we're all watching the next chelsea game together


Make sure you get Eva the womens style :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Evra to Monaco?

:evra


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Steklenberg is a quality signing for Fulham. Once touted as a Van Der Sar replacement!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

going down the same route

spent 9 years at ajax
2 years in serie a
now at fulham

life's quirks.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i'll take three
> 
> one for me, *joel* and *John terry* when we're all watching the next chelsea game together












:mangane


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Although £34million is very expensive for a 28 year old, Fernandinho's class and he'll improve that City midfield. Two good signings they've made so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fernandinho, navas, cavani? isco? and probably a defender. A muppets wet dream at city the lucky bastards.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fucking City. Making sure the title race is tight once again. Gonna be a very interesting season for sure


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Steklenberg is a quality signing for Fulham. Once touted as a Van Der Sar replacement!


He's been bollocks since moving to Roma.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

When you pass the ball on the floor and you get beat by 4 it's Martinezzzzzzz :brodgers

He has said all the right things though. Aiming to get us in to the CL and not just carry on Moyes work. 

Very excited.

Read a stat today, we've only ever had 14 permanent managers in our history. Chelsea have had 12 managers (including temp managers) since 2000!

EDIT:



> "Finances dont get you top 4, you have to work hard and be creative"


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seems as though the deal for Schurrle will be €20m (around £17m) and it will not involve De Bruyne at all. I'd be very happy with that.

Mata, Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle, De Bruyne and Moses. If we keep the 3 behind the striker, we will have some ridiculous options next season.

Starting to agree with what Redead and most Chelsea fans are saying and that is to drop Oscar deeper. Still don't think it's the plan, but it might be the best move.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kenwright should've kept his mouth shut about Martinez saying he'll get them in the Champions League, so stupid to make the public & media aware of it.

Hope it works out well for Everton & Martinez but I do fear for them. Martinez was too stubborn in his philosophy of playing good football that it cost Wigan a place in the Premier League while Stoke did what they had to to stay up.

Like Matthias Sammer said before the Champions League, "would you rather have 'played pretty football' on your CV as opposed to success? Maybe the Dutch would!"

He's got a good defence at Everton which will help him. His defensive signings & tactics at Wigan were woeful.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kos is going to leave isn't he, we will have another bullshit saga to deal with.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fernandinho, navas, cavani? isco? and probably a defender. A muppets wet dream at city the lucky bastards.


While we'll end up with that Dutch fella and Baines.

Woo...


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'm not convinced that Martinez is really that good of a manager at this level. Be interesting to see how he does though. I like Everton so hopefully he doesn't take them backwards.

Oscar should definitely drop deeper. He needs to be playing central and as long as Mata's there he'll be out wide and that isn't getting the most out of him. Long term replacement for Lampard is the best future at Chelsea for him if they can get a good version of Mikel in to sit with him and then let Oscar be the deep playmaker. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> While we'll end up with that Dutch fella and Baines.
> 
> Woo...


And a couple of pointless youngsters, good times.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

 This means I have to hate Martinez now. I think he will do a good job at Everton and will get them to play good football. The squad Wigan had were awful and he managed to keep them up while playing good football. I think he will do a good job at Everton.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea are going to be strong next year, making good signings


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Still worried about the striker and defensive minded midfielder situation. And centre back actually.

Falcao was perfect :sad:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fellaini requesting talks apparently, him and Grenier would be nice behind Santi :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Fellaini requesting talks apparently, him and Grenier would be nice behind Santi :side:


So we can have Wilshere then?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mr 50% injured. I don't think he/arsene know where abouts to play him, much prefer him in the CDM role.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






I'm gonna miss these type of goals :jose


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Typical Suarez goal. That fucker!'


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i see us alternating between a 4-3-3 and 4-2-3-1

all i know is though, we need a CM, CB and striker

and Jose isnt stupid. he saw similar holes when he first got to chelsea. Luiz needs a partner like Terry did, and we need a new makelele to make the team tick

our new didier, Lukaku, is almost ready. but until then, we need something up top


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

20 year old bernard is apparently close to signing for us for 11.5 mil according to this: https://twitter.com/RobertoAbrass


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










A feint Zebra production.

Explains why the talk has died down


----------



## wabak

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Have we resigned Ronaldo yet?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Of course it was our greatest strength and the base of our success. But he played a back four and sat Makelele in front of them to protect. Don't act that the other midfielders sat back for the entire game. What he had them do is track back a lot when we lost possession which is what every team should do. But talk of 7-2-1 is completely wrong. Very silly.
> 
> The defensive wall is not why he left. It was the methodical direct approach that he installed. We battered the opposition's door until we gained entry. Roman wanted us to slip through it or play around t. That's the reason why.


As I said, the 7-2-1 was a figurative statement as to say that Chelsea played very defensive football under Mou. And, yes, despite spending loads and loads of money, Chelsea under Mou couldn't play the free-flowing, attack-oriented football that Abramovich craved for.

The best football Chelsea ever played would be that Double winning season under Ancelotti. Chelsea played fluid football that season. I still believe sacking Ancelotti was a major mistake because Ancelotti is in a different class if you compare Chelsea's managers. With Mou in, things will work for the better of course.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I must have shite memory. I seem to recall a front 3 of Drogba, Robben and Duff destorying teams, must have been me on FIFA then


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't be surprised by anything Razor says, he's already won his spouting bullshit certificate. It's better to let him have his opinion then have him disappear back into the shadows.

Of course though it's defensive football when you score the 2nd most goals in the league in one season and then joint most in the next.

In those two years I also seem to remember them smashing United and Liverpool away, as well as having United's number in general. But of course, only a defensive minded team would put 3 past United at Old Trafford and 4 past Liverpool at Anfield.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> *Don't be surprised by anything Razor says, he's already won his spouting bullshit certificate. It's better to let him have his opinion then have him disappear back into the shadows.*
> 
> Of course though it's defensive football when you score the 2nd most goals in the league in one season and then joint most in the next.
> 
> In those two years I also seem to remember them smashing United and Liverpool away, as well as having United's number in general. But of course, only a defensive minded team would put 3 past United at Old Trafford and 4 past Liverpool at Anfield.


Bitter much? Jeez, get on man.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The best football we played for a whole season was with Robben and Duff on the wings. At a point in MOURINHO's first season, we were scoring 4's nearly every game. Second highest scorers to Arsenal, who still had their fallen invincibles.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What do I have to be bitter about? lol

I'm just stating a fact. You don't contribute anything to a discussion other than useless drivel. Well done on only focusing on the opening part of my post though - didn't feel like addressing the statistics that proved you wrong? Okay then, sounds about right for you.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think what Razor King meant by "defensive football" is that Chelsea did not play with dem meaningless short passes around the box and keep possession of the ball under Mourinho but instead opted to rape teams directly with some insane wing play from Robben, Duff and even Joke Hole at times, and dem long balls to Drogba who would act as a battering ram and just go apeshit on opposition defenses with Lampard and Gudjohnsen ready to poach on the chances should there be some deflections.

Attacking football = DAT BALL POSSESSION :brodgers

PS: I really liked Gudjohnsen and Joke Hole was definitely better than Messi.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bitterandblue.com/2013/6/6/4398142/fernandinho

exceptional write up on fernandinho

VERY SOON


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> What do I have to be bitter about? lol
> 
> I'm just stating a fact. You don't contribute anything to a discussion other than useless drivel. Well done on only focusing on the opening part of my post though - didn't feel like addressing the statistics that proved you wrong? Okay then, sounds about right for you.


No, the point is that arguing with you is only better than arguing against a wall. So, yes.

Considering you and I have no point arguing over any matter yet you still have your beautiful elaborations, or your super Einstein-esque judgments reserved, which could be better utilized elsewhere should your imagination allow, I think it is only accurate to call you one big child who just cannot seem to get over some sort of a fixation.

The "stats" you brought up doesn't negate that United were at its weakest then, AND Liverpool--despite winning the CL--finished out of the top-4. Being a United fan yourself, one would have expected better.

I am not doubting Mourinho's abilities as a manager nor Chelsea's superiority back then, but to call Mourinho a not-so defensive manager (during his first spell) is really ironic. The fact that Chelsea's defensive organization was SO GOOD that teams had no chance of breaking them down, which meant that they had to give it a go; consequently, the goals leaked. Again, for those, I'm not questioning any of those tactics. The original point was of a defensive setup. Chelsea played a highly organized defensive game, with superb attackers. The tactics are the focal point here.


Edit:

It took DX's post to finally understand the difference between setting up to attack and setting up to "fuck the opponents," in his words. Sigh...


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> No, the point is that arguing with you is only better than arguing against a wall. So, yes.
> 
> *Considering you and I have no point arguing over any matter yet you still have your beautiful elaborations, or your super Einstein-esque judgments reserved, which could be better utilized elsewhere should your imagination allow, I think it is only accurate to call you one big child who just cannot seem to get over some sort of a fixation.*
> 
> The "stats" you brought up doesn't negate that United were at its weakest then, AND Liverpool--despite winning the CL--finished out of the top-4. Being a United fan yourself, one would have expected better.
> 
> I am not doubting Mourinho's abilities as a manager nor Chelsea's superiority back then, but to call Mourinho a not-so defensive manager (during his first spell) is really ironic. The fact that Chelsea's defensive organization was SO GOOD that teams had no chance of breaking them down, which meant that they had to give it a go; consequently, the goals leaked. Again, for those, I'm not questioning any of those tactics. The original point was of a defensive setup. Chelsea played a highly organized defensive game, with superb attackers. The tactics are the focal point here.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It took DX's post to finally understand the difference between setting up to attack and setting up to "fuck the opponents," in his words. Sigh...



I have genuinely no idea what the bolded part means, I presume you were trying to be funny but as usual it ends up as complete nonsense.

Chelsea were good defensively, that doesn't mean they were a defensive team. It's not hard to concede less when you've got Cech, Cole, Terry, Carvalho and Makelele in your team. Look how many games Chelsea played in that two season period where they absolutely smashed teams, by at least 3 or 4 goals. Chelsea's tactics were to dominate games in every aspect of the field, which they usually did.

United still aren't a team that are used to getting battered and neither are Liverpool, especially at home. Their end of season standings shouldn't affect that.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i like how the bolded is just words that look impressive but have zero literal meaning put together.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't know what we're mildly arguing about. :brick


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I presume this is Razor's Michael McGillicutty promo.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I have genuinely no idea what the bolded part means, I presume you were trying to be funny but as usual it ends up as complete nonsense.
> 
> Chelsea were good defensively, that doesn't mean they were a defensive team. It's not hard to concede less when you've got Cech, Cole, Terry, Carvalho and Makelele in your team. Look how many games Chelsea played in that two season period where they absolutely smashed teams, by at least 3 or 4 goals. Chelsea's tactics were to dominate games in every aspect of the field, which they usually did.
> 
> United still aren't a team that are used to getting battered and neither are Liverpool, especially at home. Their end of season standings shouldn't affect that.


I had an idea you wouldn't understand it when I typed it. It isn't even related to the word fun.

See, I'm not talking about the PLAY. I'm talking about the setup, which was organized, direct, AND defensive. Chelsea weren't a defensive team. Mourinho used defensive tactics. The difference is that he had so much resources and classy players, the attackers would rape opponents at the slightest hint of any opening.

Abramovich wouldn't have sacked the most successful Chelsea manager in history if it weren't for the strict and direct approach Mourinho adhered to over the expected free-flowing, "sexy" genre of football. You don't need to look far behind to understand Mourinho's shape and tactics. Look at Madrid. Have Madrid EVER been known to play with a defensive line-up? No, nah? But against strong opponents and in big games, Mou lined them up defensively. That's how Mou works. It's his way of playing. When you have a striker such as Drogba who can lead attacks on his own, virtually, as we saw in the CL (11/12) and wingers such as Robben and Duff, with a strong defensive setup and direct play, you'd rape teams. Then there was Lampard too. I'm talking about the shape and the way Mourinho laid his teams.

In Mou's first season, Arsenal were the team to beat in the PL. Both games ended in a draw. A trend? It was only the next season when we barely scrapped into forth position did Mou's Chelsea beat us. Beating Liverpool is no big deal, even then it wasn't because we seem to beat them every time at Anfield and that barely says anything about us. Also, United ate 6 past City last-to-last season, no? And lost to Chelsea last season at OT last season. These things happen. It's Football.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jose


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i like how the bolded is just words that look impressive but have zero literal meaning put together.


My Lord!

It meant that Vader, who has been "concluding" about yours truly better reserve his judgment for better things, and there was no point for him to jump in--as he has lately in posts involving mine--because it is showing some sort of a fixation.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm not the only one who didn't understand it. I want you to read it over again, then tell me that it makes sense. Then if you genuinely believe that I want you to spend the next 15 years studying English, sentence structure and whether or not something is complete bollocks.

"Considering you and I have no point arguing over any matter"

Makes no sense.

"yet you still have your beautiful elaborations"

such as?

"or your super Einstein-esque judgments reserved"

such as?

"which could be better utilized elsewhere should your imagination allow"

makes no sense

"I think it is only accurate to call you one big child who just cannot seem to get over some sort of a fixation"

what am I fixated on?


Not one iota of what you said makes any sort of sense. Please do continue trying to disprove your ineptitude though.


EDIT: MY GOD. Stop posting until I've read everything of yours. I've mentioned you talking bullshit maybe once before? That indicates a fixation? Nope. Once again, complete nonsense.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What the 2005-06 season of Arsenal made me realize is that you guys were clearly missing Vieira, nevermind the fact that the rest of the invincibles were older a lot of them still had a lot to offer. From undefeated champions two years earlier to barely finishing 4th. Sheesh.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you could've said that.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I'm not the only one who didn't understand it. I want you to read it over again, then tell me that it makes sense. Then if you genuinely believe that I want you to spend the next 15 years studying English, sentence structure and whether or not something is complete bollocks.
> 
> "Considering you and I have no point arguing over any matter"
> 
> Makes no sense.
> 
> "yet you still have your beautiful elaborations"
> 
> such as?
> 
> "or your super Einstein-esque judgments reserved"
> 
> such as?
> 
> "which could be better utilized elsewhere should your imagination allow"
> 
> makes no sense
> 
> "I think it is only accurate to call you one big child who just cannot seem to get over some sort of a fixation"
> 
> what am I fixated on?
> 
> 
> Not one iota of what you said makes any sort of sense. Please do continue trying to disprove your ineptitude though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: MY GOD. Stop posting until I've read everything of yours. I've mentioned you talking bullshit maybe once before? That indicates a fixation? Nope. Once again, complete nonsense.


You didn't understand it. I apologize. I should have said it in a simpler way.

And, please, Vader--at least, don't pretend. "Razor this, that, etc," has been going on in the past two pages--not to forget how you're awestruck with my "disappearing and reappearing" cycles. At least, be honest.




DX-HHH-XD said:


> What the 2005-06 season of Arsenal made me realize is that you guys were clearly missing Vieira, nevermind the fact that the rest of the invincibles were older a lot of them still had a lot to offer. From undefeated champions two years earlier to barely finishing 4th. Sheesh.


Yes. We never replaced him. We've never replaced anybody actually. From world beating mentality, we went on to go after players with no mental strength at all (Fabregas, van Persie, and the likes).

You won't find any Gunner saying this, but we showed how fragile we were in 2004/2005. We were coming off a legendary season and we lose by how many points was it? 10 or 12? What the heck? It doesn't even make sense. It just showed how weak we were mentally (Hi, Wenger).




Kiz said:


> you could've said that.


Not my fault. I write for a living.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A simpler way would have been one that makes sense to anyone. I'm glad you've avoided every issue I pointed out with the bolded paragraph though. You're a very narcissistic person if you can't see that what you wrote then was complete garbage.

I wasn't referring to the past few pages, I'm more than aware of the fact that I've pointed out that you're an ignoramus before. Once before. That would make two separate occasions. Not a fixation. I've been for two pisses today, I'm not fixated with going for a piss.

The fact you write for a living surprises me as much as it would if I found out that Steven Hawking was in the NBA. Two things that clearly don't go together. You clearly can't write statements in English without spouting absolute bullshit and your ability to form sentences that make sense is obviously flawed. Then again, that sounds very much like Piers Morgan.

Wait. Arsenal fan. Talks bollocks.

Have you ever faked some torture pictures before?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wow, just wow.

Just when I thought we'd see the day...


Edit:

And one wonders where the bitterness is coming from...

Sorry, Vader. Please carry on.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm going to need more than what you've just put. What don't you agree with? I'm failing to see anything wrong with my post besides the obvious concluding joke. You don't seem like a writer. Or do you have a Sex and the City-like blog? In which case you're as much of a writer as I am a porn star because I cracked one out to three asians being torn apart by a black guy.

Find out what the definition of bitter is, as you've clearly got no clue. In what way am I bitter? I've argued with you on two separate occasions. Both times are when you've come out with something moronic. But carry on, I know you're becoming fully aware of the fact that every thing that I've said is true.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would vader be bitter?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

All of what was going on was fine as long as it was limited to the argument about Chelsea. Then you drove the personal route. You're basing stuff over your own assumptions and you're bringing all sorts of scenarios irrelevant to the course of our discussion, which clearly wasn't with you at any point--until you brought in your supposed vindications about me.

I gave you the benefit of doubt, but you're clearly a delusional person who has more personal adventures in stored than being objective about the thing that you disagreed in the first place.

Vader, what you've said is all BS. Is that good now? We were arguing about Chelsea right? Then, you started writing tales about me. Go back and read your posts. I'm least interested in you, whilst all you've been doing is writing personal stuff about me. If you can't handle arguments without resorting to biographical conclusions, please--do NOT argue or learn to ignore those who don't share the same perspective as you.

Jesus, I don't think you even remember what you argued about as right from the onset, you were busy writing your own story starring Razor King.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao @ people failing English comprehension ITT


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Was gonna disrupt this debate/argument with some transfer news but there is none sooo yeah, carry on


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> All of what was going on was fine as long as it was limited to the argument about Chelsea. Then you drove the personal route. You're basing stuff over your own assumptions and you're bringing all sorts of scenarios irrelevant to the course of our discussion, which clearly wasn't with you at any point--until you brought in your supposed vindications about me.
> 
> *I gave you the benefit of doubt, but you're clearly a delusional person who has more personal adventures in stored than being objective about the thing that you disagreed in the first place.*
> 
> Vader, what you've said is all BS. Is that good now? We were arguing about Chelsea right? Then, you started writing tales about me. Go back and read your posts. I'm least interested in you, whilst all you've been doing is writing personal stuff about me. *If you can't handle arguments without resorting to biographical conclusions, please*--do NOT argue or learn to ignore those who don't share the same perspective as you.
> 
> Jesus, I don't think you even remember what you argued about as right from the onset, you were busy writing your own story starring Razor King.


What is this shit? Stop throwing words together.

If you check out my original post to you, I clearly made sure to point out that you're known for talking crap. The personal comments began from the start. I haven't written 'tales' about you, I've made the odd comment about you never making a lick of sense - something which has been proven in this thread about 5 times within a hour.

My statements from the start have been that you're known to be a bullshitter, something that I'm sure this thread unanimously agrees with. Your opinions are wrong - yep, opinions can be wrong - and your attempts to back them up are pathetically futile. You proclaim to be a writer and yet you show a lack of writing ability.

As for the last bolded part - what the fuck are you on about? What biographical conclusions have I made?

EDIT: I was a moron at the end of this, hopefully no-one noticed!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the new fifa looks interesting


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> the new fifa looks interesting


Looks like the old fifa


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Looks like the old fifa


Well there's always PES 


Only Joking


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I have to go to work now so this will have to be the end of it, Razor. I shall leave you with this.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Looks like the old fifa


apparently they changed sprinting and now its more midfield based

theyre only gonna look marginally different, but the game itself is quite different


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> apparently they changed sprinting and now its more midfield based
> 
> theyre only gonna look marginally different, but the game itself is quite different


Does that mean I have to press more buttons?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> What is this shit? Stop throwing words together.
> 
> If you check out my original post to you, I clearly made sure to point out that you're known for talking crap. The personal comments began from the start. I haven't written 'tales' about you, I've made the odd comment about you never making a lick of sense - something which has been proven in this thread about 5 times within a hour.
> 
> My statements from the start have been that you're known to be a bullshitter, something that I'm sure this thread unanimously agrees with. Your opinions are wrong - yep, opinions can be wrong - and your attempts to back them up are pathetically futile. You proclaim to be a writer and yet you show a lack of writing ability.
> 
> As for the last bolded part - what the fuck are you on about? What biographical conclusions have I made? I'd make a biographical conclusion regarding birth control but I can't leave this forum for another week.


I'm sorry if you cannot understand. It's really not my fault. More your school's fault.

And, THIS post of yours is exactly what I'm talking about. If you believe I'm what you wrote there, why would anybody in their sane mind even want to debate with a person who is a bullshitter and has "wrong" opinions? Why would a perfectly sane person be willing indulge themselves in a "futile" discussion, as you just stated? Especially so, after having posted "bs" posts 5 times in an hour, no? Haha... Go and have a beer. It will help you.

Also, you, my friend, need to go and brush up your comprehension skills. Please, next time if you disagree with me--don't bother arguing with a "bullshitter" and if you do not understand me, consider yourself Shakespeare and forgive a "poor" writer as me--for you truly seem to be the flame of wisdom.


Edit:

Just saw your post, have a good day, Sir. And of course, a person competing with himself always wins.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The bolded thing above and the one on a previous page has nothing to do with me OR OTHERS not understanding it. Clearly when NUMEROUS people can't understand it then it's our fault, yeah? Stop making me comment. I'm clearly like a fly around (bull)shit.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Does that mean I have to press more buttons?


probably


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Just saw your post, have a good day, Sir. And of course, a* person competing with himself always wins.*


We have a special name for that, it's called the Scottish Premier League


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I understand Razor just fine btw.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's too late to back him now! Come on. I really should head off to work.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Vader, you're really making an ass of yourself now. And I don't think one person is numerous. If the other is Kiz, I think he just posted something afterwards that you should check.

Just go. Take some fresh air.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll just copy pasta this from wiki.

The following lists the 38 stratagems described by Schopenhauer, in the order of their appearance in the book:

The Extension
The Homonymy
Generalize Your Opponent's Specific Statements
Conceal Your Game
False Propositions
Postulate What Has to Be Proved
Yield Admissions Through Questions
Make Your Opponent Angry
Questions in Detouring Order
Take Advantage of the Nay-Sayer
Generalize Admissions of Specific Cases
Choose Metaphors Favourable to Your Proposition
Agree to Reject the Counter-Proposition
Claim Victory Despite Defeat
Use Seemingly Absurd Propositions
Arguments Ad Hominem
Defense Through Subtle Distinction
Interrupt, Break, Divert the Dispute
Generalize the Matter, Then Argue Against it
Draw Conclusions Yourself
Meet Him With a Counter-Argument as Bad as His
Petitio principii
Make Him Exaggerate His Statement
State a False Syllogism
Find One Instance to the Contrary
Turn the Tables
Anger Indicates a Weak Point
Persuade the Audience, Not the Opponent
Diversion
Appeal to Authority Rather Than Reason
This Is Beyond Me
Put His Thesis into Some Odious Category
It Applies in Theory, but Not in Practice
Don't Let Him Off the Hook
Will Is More Effective Than Insight
Bewilder Your opponent by Mere Bombast
A Faulty Proof Refutes His Whole Position
Become Personal, Insulting, Rude

From 'The Art of Being Right'.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

For the most part he can be understood. However no other person in this thread makes statements such as these.

"Considering you and I have no point arguing over any matter yet you still have your beautiful elaborations, or your super Einstein-esque judgments reserved, which could be better utilized elsewhere should your imagination allow, I think it is only accurate to call you one big child who just cannot seem to get over some sort of a fixation."

AND

"I gave you the benefit of doubt, but you're clearly a delusional person who has more personal adventures in stored than being objective about the thing that you disagreed in the first place."


Both of which contain words that do not belong together and will never belong together. Of course myself, Kiz and Redead are far too simple to understand that though.

I'm legit done now btw, can't lurk any longer.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> We have a special name for that, it's called the Scottish Premier League


8*D


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> "Considering you and I have no point arguing over any matter yet you still have your beautiful elaborations or your super Einstein-esque judgments reserved, which could be better utilized elsewhere should your imagination allow, I think it is only accurate to call you one big child who just cannot seem to get over some sort of a fixation."


I removed a comma before the 'or' but otherwise it's perfect construction.



> "I gave you the benefit of doubt, but you're clearly a delusional person who has more personal adventures in stored than being objective about the thing that you disagreed in the first place."


This needs a bit more correction. A 'the' and 'with' missing. In store in past tense (why?) and association of an unassociated figure of thought.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

These Damn Germans, Coming onto our Forums and correcting our grammar


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> I removed a comma before the 'or' but otherwise it's perfect construction.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs a bit more correction. A 'the' and 'with' missing. In store in past tense (why?) and association of an unassociated figure of thought.


Oh yes, I can see the errors. Thank you.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Is someone insulting a fellow Gooner? Dafuq? 

Only I can do that. 

What are we discussing? I'm ready to throw down. 

Oh, mum is calling. Gotta go. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

More like WOAT TRANSFER THREAD


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Gonzalo Higuain’s father says his son is determined to leave for a club which values him, after Real Madrid broke an agreement to offer the striker a new contract last summer.
> 
> The Argentina centre-forward told reporters after scoring in Madrid’s final La Liga game of the season that he now planned to leave the Bernabeu. Serie A champions Juventus were seen as his most likely destination, however more recent comments have suggested he would also quite like a move to Premier League side Arsenal.


West Ham? :asilva


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> More like WOAT TRANSFER THREAD


This.

For a few pages there, it has been nearly as painful to read as the fucking never-ending Gandhi shite in Rants.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't even know how good Higuain is anymore. Madrid is like one big blur


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ok. Let's talk transfers now...

Who will spend the most this summer; Chelsea or Man City?

Edit: WTF are you not called HoL anymore?!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

depends who gets cavani


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we're probably getting gomez

we will win the moody strikers :brodgers


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nah, apparently we're getting Hulk now.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I see City getting Cavani if Madrid don't so them.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If we get Hulk I'm going to rage. I can't stand the fat cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he's not incredible


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Genuinely wouldn't be surprised to see Chelsea go after Ibra if they are becoming desperate at the end of the window.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester United are set to tie up a deal for Uruguayan starlet Guillermo Varela, his club Penarol have confirmed.
> 
> Varela spent time on trial at Old Trafford at the end of last season and he is know to have impressed United's coaching staff.
> 
> Now the 20-year-old full-back is flying to England to finalise the move for a reported £1million fee.
> 
> Penarol club treasurer Rodolfo Catino is travelling with Varela to conclude the deal on their behalf.
> 
> He Tweeted on Wednesday: "In San Pablo airport waiting for the connection to London, with Guille [Varela] about to board."


not a moyes signing, he had been at the club last month for a trial, and impressed


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ibra for a season until lukaku comes good would be incredible


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Genuinely wouldn't be surprised to see Chelsea go after Ibra if they are becoming desperate at the end of the window.


i would be

his wage demands would be absurd.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Edit: WTF are you not called HoL anymore?!


You can call me HoL


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i would be
> 
> his wage demands would be absurd.


They could probably offer him less than his current wages but would make more because of that 80% French tax or is that not actually a law yet?


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

From what I've seen Jose wants to maximize our current squad and add some players to improve specific positions but not completely change the team. Cavani should be around 50m, or 30m with a player. Mangala should be around 25m, Schurrle is around 20m. If you don't get Cavani, a striker like Gomez should be around 25m and a DM, which for now is apparently De Rossi should be around 15m. City are favorites for Cavani so it's probably them. If they get Cavani, Navas and Fernandinho it's not close.

Ibra would be amazing.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> They could probably offer him less than his current wages but would make more because of that 80% French tax or is that not actually a law yet?


his agent is mino raiola

the man lives for big money


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We will spend the most money once we get the Suarez fee :brodgers

But we will also somehow end up cutting the most off our wage bill :johnhenry


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We cut off a shit tonne of wages yesterday with Arshavin, Squillaci and Denilson. I think Arshavin had 5 assists in the rare CO cup games he played, dude could still go just never got the chance to.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shola Ameobi's contract runs out next summer and apparently he's thinking of leaving, I'm sure you could get a good deal on him :jose


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would take Ibra for a year or two. It would be fun and frustrating. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

kolo, wayne and crocky are off our squad pages now too :hb


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

malouda, benayoun and ferreira off ours too

and oh hialrio


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spain U21 time :hb their team isn't fair.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ibra to Chelsea and Cavani to City would make the League interesting between between Chelsea and City. Sucks to be a Gunner. 

I don't understand why we're not in for Higuain. I rate him more than most do and think he'd be a perfect striker for us.


----------



## Jigsaw

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So much hype for World Cup over here. Iceland actually have a chance of going to Brazil.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rumours in france that bobby will be having negotiations with psg.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool have officially signed striker Iago Aspas from Celta Vigo for €9.5 million (£8.1 million) (Marca)


sweet


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mark:


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can honestly say I've never heard of 95% of the names that get posted in here and the other 5% I only know from Football Manager


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I only know most because of FIFA :lol


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> You can call me AL


ositivity


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










NOW










"This is a change, a challenge and a chance I have been waiting a long time for. Playing in PL for City is like a dream.

BOYHOOD CLUB


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> ositivity


:dazzler


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> ositivity


Can I call you Betty?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

James Ducker from the times is saying he has been told by the club that the Fernandinho fee is £34m, and no adds ons are in that


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You could have bought around four Coutinhos for that :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont buy this 'told by the club' bit

what club tells some reporter 3 hours before they announce a signing what the fee will be?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wish United would buy a CM for 30m.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> dont buy this 'told by the club' bit
> 
> what club tells some reporter 3 hours before they announce a signing what the fee will be?


Shaktar saying it as well

http://shakhtar.com/ru/news/27109


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's funny because the fee for other players is changing now too

sevilla said what, 23 mil on their site? now they're running with 15 mil.

bbc also saying it's 30 mil. when di marzio broke the news he said 22 mil. it seems to keep moving back and forth

i would be very surprised if it's a 34 mil straight fee. but even so, it shows they we're in a strong enough position in regards to ffp that we can spend that much on a player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wait FFP actually exists? :blatter


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Already reading posts buy Man U fans on our cheque book and revolving door, we've only bought 2 players and sold one ffs.

Moaning Bastards....


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Essien is back. 



> 'If you ask me if I am back to that level then honestly I say yes. I have got my energy back and I feel I can do a job for the team again. It was important for me to play a lot of games and prove my fitness' said the former Lyon midfielder.
> 
> 'Now I have, I am happy to play wherever is best for the team. I have got two years left [on my contract]. I have not spoken with Jose about my future yet so I will see if he wants me. When Mourinho wants me to do a job for him, I will do it.'


I watched Madrid's match against Osasuna last week, Jose played Essien as a defensive midfielder instead of a RB he played in the last few months and he looked great. Essien also played consistently in Madrid in the second half of the season which was important after all the injuries. Essien in good form is a perfect addition in midfield, if he comes back as the powerhouse he was back then, we don't need to buy a DM with Mikel also in our squad. With Ivanovic and Azpilicueta he can play in his natural position. 

Part of what made us so dominant and hard to play against was the physical presence of the midfield, we had Makelele and Essien playing all over the pitch, playmakers like Lampard and Ballack, Drogba up front and fast wingers to cut inside. Mata, Hazard and Oscar are the same type of player, Jose's job is to make them better but also to give us more variety. In our current structure we have no chance against a strong and versatile team like Bayern. That's the reason I can't see them playing together. Jose's number one priority (besides a striker) should be leadership, versatility and organization so a disaster like our performance against Juve will never happen again (and there's no way Jose allows his Chelsea to look like that so I'm not worried).


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he looked good against osasuna

with world class talents around him

osasuna.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Osasuna is pretty much the only time he played in the midfield and not as a RB in Madrid.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OsaSOONa :busta


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> dont buy this 'told by the club' bit
> 
> what club tells some reporter 3 hours before they announce a signing what the fee will be?


It might be club telling them the total fee as when fee is announced it normally includes the wages over course of the players contract so for example in 2003 12.24M for Ronaldo was the fee but that included his new wages as well but the actual price paid for him was only around 8.24M I believe. 

Not uncommon since seen rumours of Fernandinho wages taking total fee to £34m, with actual fee being paid around 20-25M mark, if you take in his wages over length of his contract added with fee being paid then you would reach around 34M, which would make sense.

Also a lot of other ways it works as because Donetsk may not receive the 34M so say around 20-25M but Fernandinho will get bonus for signing, imagine rights, appearance/win bonuses, agent fees, in which the total deal may come to 34M but the actual price paid to S Donetsk is unlikely to be that high.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Fernandinho enaldo

Be interesting to see where he fits in at City. Maybe tinker Yaya or Silva around?

Any news on where :bridge will end up? Hopefully Stoke :ksi1*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But Shakthar announced the deal was worth £34 (€40m). From their end, they wouldn't be including the wages as it serves no purpose to them.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> Any news on where :bridge will end up? Hopefully Stoke :ksi1


I read this morning that Arry wants him at QPR


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Somebody tell me the word about Arshavin now earning 400k p/w at some Azerbaijan club is a flat out lie.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can someone who knows of Ferdinadinho tell me what we've bought, i opnly know him from FM 2013 and hes awesome on that. but we looking at a DM / box 2 Box / Attacking Mid / Sitting playmaker ??


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Any news on where :bridge will end up? Hopefully Stoke :ksi1*


:frankie



danny_boy said:


> I read this morning that Arry wants him at QPR


Won't be far away from 'you know who' then :terry

:frankie2


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> According to the Daily Mirror, Chelsea will bid £35 million for Zenit Saint Petersburg forward Hulk. The Russian club are willing to sell the Brazilian striker after only one season with the club. Ironically, the London club were very close to buying Hulk last summer but could not agree a deal with his former club Porto.


Incredible.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hope they get him :brodgers

He's over-rated and definitely not worth anywhere near what teams are willing to pay for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






:brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That goal was....incredible :brodgers


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> I read this morning that Arry wants him at QPR


Even to the point where he'll quit the club if he doesn't get him. Triffic :arry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://mufclatest.com/tony-hibbert-to-sign-for-united/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=tony-hibbert-to-sign-for-united


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Will LOL so hard if it happens :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

35 mil for Hulk? :lmao

Looks like Mario Gomez isn't looking so bad now, eh, Joel?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

few other tweets from the guy who started that rumours, who has 250 followers



> Santos have accepted TWO offers for Neymar. #MUFC





> Hearing this morning from a very reliable source that Man Utd have made an offer for Robert Lewandowski. Fee in region of £20m + Hernandez.





> Whispers in the journo crowd also suggest that a bid from United for Gareth Bale is imminent. Strong rumours coming straight out of OT.





> United to offer £60m + Javier Hernandez for Cristiano Ronaldo. BIG statement if this happens. #MUFC #RMCF


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

united_07 had shit himself


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> united_07 had shit himself


:jones





oh and Guillermo Varela is scheduled to have his medical at 8am tomorrow, his current club have said


edit: and The Times are saying Arsenal have activated Fellaini's release clause


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumors that we are leading the race for Fellaini :wenger


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isn't his release clause stupidly low compared to what Everton paid for him


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is Tottenham gonna get David Villa?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Isn't his release clause stupidly low compared to what Everton paid for him


We bought him for £15million, we paid them £3million per season so we've only just finished paying them.

His release clause is believed to be around the £24-35million area. Fellaini has came out and said he doesn't have a release clause whilst Billy Bullshit said certain player(s) have a minimum fee release clause.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Isn't his release clause stupidly low compared to what Everton paid for him


22 million apparently.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If he goes, it'll break my heart but he deserves to play CL football.

The lad just oozes quality.
























There are so many Felli pictures I have yet to use as my avatar, pls don't go until I use them all you big, dangly handsome fucker </3








EDIT: Alex..

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 37s 

Fellaini's clause is nearer to £26million and only CL teams can activate it, none of this 'X' amount for non CL clubs stuff


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you'd think renewal deadline was approaching with all this bollocks coming from arsenal.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool are considering a shock move for Carlos Tevez as a replacement for Luis Suarez.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...pool-transfers-manchester-citys-tevez-1937033


Dat Silly Season.

Dat Daily Mirror.

:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would fellaini move to a club only two places higher and in danger of dropping out of CL football

fuck hulk. hope he rots in russia rather than coming here. would like gomez

city are making us look like idiots. take out the goddamn chequebook roman and remind everyone who top dog really is


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal are going to spend money this summer.

What...do...I...do?

I've never experienced before.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> There are so many Felli pictures I have yet to use as my avatar, pls don't go until I use them all you big, dangly handsome fucker </3


You are talking about the Screech from Saved by the Bell look-a-like right?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't want Fellaini at first but if arsenal get him i'll be unhappy.

Getting strootman is just gonna be like shagging an ugly bird, not what you wanted but something you just have to do.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal are going to spend money this summer.
> 
> What...do...I...do?
> 
> I've never experienced before.


save your reaction until after it turns out theyre selling Wilshere and Santi to bankroll this

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> You are talking about the Screech from Saved by the Bell look-a-like right?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

West Ham are poised to offer Andy Carroll a six-year contract worth £100,000 a week. Manager Sam Allardyce expects an answer from Carroll this week before the striker returns from holiday.



> The salary is understood to be supplemented by a pay off from Liverpool as part of the £15.5million transfer fee.
> 
> Allardyce, who completed the signing of goalkeeper Adrian on a three-year contract from Real Betis, is keen for a quick answer so that he can find alternatives in case Carroll rejects the offer.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal are going to spend money this summer.
> 
> What...do...I...do?
> 
> I've never experienced before.


The 100m we've used to buy players in the last 2 seasons not enough??

12/13 invested 48M on players
11/12 invested 52M on players
10/11 invested 12m on players
09/10 invested 10m on players

10/11 to 11/12 saw a 40m spending rise. fuck all changed. 48m to the supposed 70m wenger will spend is less of a difference. Transfer fee doesnt indicate what you should expect from a player.

We could spend £30m and 200k a week on Rooney and our chances of top 4 wouldnt even slightly alter due to the fact he rarely scores. (only scoring in TWELVE games this season) - Even Giroud scored in more games.

Sometimes you just have to accept the manager isnt good enough and its going to take more than giving him even more money to waste to sort it.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


>


I wondered what the frak was going on then!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The problem with Wenger is that he buys players that aren't good enough and therefore they don't improve the team.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Various news outlets today

Wayne Bridge to reading
Guiellrmo Valera to Man utd
Gary Hooper to Stoke
Charlie Adam to Blackpool
Arouna Kone to Everton


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 4m
Strong rumours in Munich that Mario Gomez has signed for Manchester City!

#mcfc 

Any information?

CHA CHA


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

INB4 forty goals next season


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The problem with Wenger is that he buys players that aren't good enough and therefore they don't improve the team.


Overspent heavily on tossers like Gervinho.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cavani is going to cost £54m, so fuck that. Ibra would be awesome, but his wages are a bomb and we already have Torres' ridiculous ones on the book. So I have no choice but to... want... Mario Gomez enaldo


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> Various news outlets today
> 
> *Wayne Bridge to reading*
> Guiellrmo Valera to Man utd
> Gary Hooper to Stoke
> Charlie Adam to Blackpool
> Arouna Kone to Everton


:frankie2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Cavani is going to cost £54m, so fuck that. Ibra would be awesome, but his wages are a bomb and we already have Torres' ridiculous ones on the book. So I have no choice but to... want... Mario Gomez enaldo


You can have Adebayor. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

gomez it is


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wouldnt be surprised if we've had the same fuck that attitude to 54 mil for cavani


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> wouldnt be surprised if we've had the same fuck that attitude to 54 mil for cavani


I can't blame Napoli for wanting that much, because he's immense. But interested clubs should really explore other options as that is a fuckload of money.

City have Aguero anyway. They just need to set the team up to get the best out of him, as he is one of the leading strikers in the world when on form. So really they just need their of strikers to be good to great as the world class box is already ticked.

Us on the other hand could go two ways. Look for a vastly cheaper striker who can be brilliant at times (Gomez and Higuain are two that spring to mind) or put the ultimate trust in Lukaku and make him the #1. Going after Hulk is not a solution and Mourinho and Abramovich must realise this.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I demand more information on Gomez, come on people.. i rely on you guys..


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> wouldnt be surprised if we've had the same fuck that attitude to 54 mil for cavani


If city wont pay wat ur asking, rule of thumb is or should be u fucked up on the price


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i wouldnt be against going into next season with aguero, gomez, experienced goalscorer (pizarro kind of signing) and guidetti. it looks more likely that carlos is off, and dzeko seems to be a formality. if dzeko doesn't leave, we might as well keep him instead of gomez really.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I presume Dzeko will only be going as a makeshift at this point, we could easily end up with him and Gomez, which with Navas and the rumour of Bernard i wouldnt mind, mid of Bernard, Ferdinadino, Toure, Navas, with the two big lads could come in handy on some nights  

Back to the dark ages 4-4-2 with wingers and big fuck off Blokes up front


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think we should go for pizzaro and gomez.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wayne Bridge to Reading? I would've signed for Brighton :stuff


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cavani to chelsea 58 mil euro *apparently*


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City assembling dat squad version 2 with the German Darren Bent. :lelbron


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> cavani to chelsea 58 mil euro *apparently*


Big money but a class player :clap


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> Arouna Kone to Everton


Yeah, because we're going to spend a chunk of our estimated £15-£20million transfer budget without selling anybody by signing a £6million nearly 30 year old striker.

Callum Mcmanaman, James McCarthy, and possibly Joel since Mucha has left the club on a free are the only Wigan players I'll accept.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool goalkeeper Peter Gulacsi has joined Austrian side Red Bull Salzburg on a free transfer.



> The 23-year-old has signed a four-year deal at Red Bull after failing to make the breakthrough at Anfield.
> 
> Gulacsi, who signed for Liverpool in 2008 from MTK after initially joining on loan in 2007, failed to make a senior first-team appearance during his time at the club and he was allowed to leave after seeing out his contract.
> 
> The Hungarian was happy to make the move to Austria and is keen to establish himself as the No.1 keeper at Red Bull.
> 
> "I am pleased that as of now I will be able to play for a top Austrian club," Gulacsi told the club's official website.
> 
> "My goal is to compete to be the club's No.1 and be successful with FC Red Bull Salzburg both domestically and in Europe."


---

AC Milan vice-president Adriano Galliani says he would be disappointed if Manchester City striker Carlos Tevez was to sign for Serie A rivals Juventus.



> Milan had tried to sign Tevez in January last year after his bust-up with Roberto Mancini, but they settled their differences and the Argentine returned to first-team football later that season.
> 
> The 29-year has been linked with a move to Italian champions Juventus but Galliani is hoping that Tevez opts against the switch.
> 
> "I would mind a bit if he should go to Juventus, given the friendship we have built with him," he told Sport Mediaset.
> 
> "But the president Berlusconi is right - if Tevez had arrived in Milan, Balotelli would not have come here.
> 
> "We also followed Neymar but he was too expensive for us."
> 
> Reports in Italy have suggested that Juventus are also chasing the signing of Real Madrid striker Gonzalo Higuain, but say that they will only sign one of the two Argentinians.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well maybe milan shouldn't have tried to be fucking wankers and got him with one of their ridiculous loan to buy deals.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Come on Glazers ffs pull your fngers out along with selling the shite aswell.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> West Ham are poised to offer Andy Carroll a six-year contract worth £100,000 a week. Manager Sam Allardyce expects an answer from Carroll this week before the striker returns from holiday.


:kobe3

Also about time Citeh got shot of Bridge.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would laugh if Carroll decided to rough it out at Anfield


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If he even attempts to I hope Rodgers shoots his down straight and gives him no option but to move


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Newcastle United midfielder Yohan Cabaye says he would be open to joining Premier League champions Manchester United.*



> The 27-year old was one of Newcastle's stand-out players last season, despite Alan Pardew's side enduring a disappointing campaign, and he has since been linked with a move to Old Trafford.
> 
> David Moyes is reported to be looking to strengthen his midfield following the retirement of Paul Scholes and a switch to the Red Devils is something which appeals to Cabaye.
> 
> "Yes, of course. I've liked this club for a long time, I like what they do," he told Canal+.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Cabaye joining would make me happy.*



ROUSEY said:


> Yeah, because we're going to spend a chunk of our estimated £15-£20million transfer budget without selling anybody by signing a £6million nearly 30 year old striker.
> 
> Callum Mcmanaman, James McCarthy, and possibly Joel since Mucha has left the club on a free are the only Wigan players I'll accept.


*Joel was only on loan there and will probably be playing CL football next season at Atletico. 

I'd take Kone for £6m. He'll score goals and that's what Everton need. *


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Malouda is a free agent now, would be a nice pickup for a EPL team


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Come on Glazers ffs pull your fngers out along with selling the shite aswell.


Didn't you hear? We've signed Guillermo Varela, a 20 year old full back. We're sorted.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa have signed someone. 

Think i saw on twitter that hes recommended to the club by Stylian Petrov

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ton-Villa-agree-deal-to-sign-Aleksandar-Tonev


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"The 27-year old was one of Newcastle's stand-out players last season"

Wow. He was terrible last season, but so was everyone else tbf. Don't blame him for a desperate come and get me plea to Man U, Newcastle obviously have no ambition. Is he good enough for Man U though?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Cabaye joining would make me happy.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Joel was only on loan there and will probably be playing CL football next season at Atletico.
> 
> I'd take Kone for £6m. He'll score goals and that's what Everton need. *


Would Joel not be playing second fiddle to the Chelsea lad? *assuming he goes back to Atletico*

I'm more interested in seeing what Martinez can do with Jelavic, Mirallas and Anichebe than throwing big money (for us) on an ageing player.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would Kone really be a guarantee of goals though. He's had two one good and one okay goalscoring season recently, but before that he couldn't hit a barn door for Sevilla. He's an okay busy sort of player, but I can see why Everton fans would be hoping for better. His best quality too is his pace, and I know this sounds like the ramblings of someone who's perhaps played too much Football Manager, but you don't want to be signing a player that's all about pace at 29 years old.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> United agree Varela deal
> 
> United reach agreement to sign Varela
> 
> Manchester United is pleased to announce it has reached agreement to sign 20-year-old defender Guillermo Varela from Uruguayan club Club Atlético Peñarol for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> Guillermo will immediately join up with the Uruguay Under-20 squad for the upcoming FIFA Under 20 World Championships in Turkey.
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...eement-with-Penarol-for-Guillermo-Varela.aspx


dont be jealous guys :fergie


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paddy Power has supposedly started paying out on Tevez signing for Juventus.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Magsimus said:


> "The 27-year old was one of Newcastle's stand-out players last season"
> 
> Wow. He was terrible last season, but so was everyone else tbf. Don't blame him for a desperate come and get me plea to Man U, Newcastle obviously have no ambition*. Is he good enough for Man U though?*


Is he better than Anderson and Cleverley? simple as that.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gunner14 said:


> Paddy Power has supposedly started paying out on Tevez signing for Juventus.


that's it, he's going to madrid.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Argentine midfielder Pablo Aimar has announced he is leaving Benfica once his contract with the Portuguese side expires.
*


> The 33-year-old spent five years with the club after joining from Real Zaragoza and he went on to make 178 appearances in Portugal, helping Benfica to a league title in 2010.
> 
> Aimar signed a new one-year deal last summer but he now says it is the right time for him to move on.
> 
> "My contract with Benfica would expire last season but we extended it for another year but with the idea that it would be my last year here," he told Canal Cuatro.
> 
> "I stayed another year because things were good here and I felt they liked me. But this is a cycle that is ending.
> 
> "Although they have always treated me well, there are cycles that end and that's what happened to me here. Now I want to keep playing football from July onwards, I just don't know where."


I remember when he was the legend on Football Manager


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Bulgarian winger Aleksandar Tonev has agreed a deal to become Aston Villa's first summer signing.
> 
> The 23-year-old Lech Poznan player, a former Bulgarian international team-mate of Villa hero Stiliyan Petrov, has completed a medical and agreed terms.
> 
> The final paperwork with Polish club Poznan is due to be tied up next week.


We were rumoured to be in for him as well, haven't seen him play but they rave about him in Poland and Bulgaria so will be interesting to see how he does


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I doubt Atletico would let Joel go out on loan to Everton to spend a season on the bench. No guarantee they get Cortious again either and if they don't then Joel probably gets the nod. 

Anderson and Cleverley were both better than Cabaye last season too but whatever lol Cleverley sucks.*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Toulouse have confirmed that Etienne Caboue will be allowed to leave the club this summer, and that could put Arsenal, Tottenham and Everton on alert.*



> The Premier League trio have been linked with the midfielder who was denied a move to QPR in January when Harry Redknapp tabled a bid of £10m.
> 
> But the French club now say they are ready to let the French international leave if an acceptable offer is made.
> 
> Chairman Olivier Sadran said: "We didn't let Capoue leave in the winter because we believed we still needed him.
> 
> "This time he will leave if a club makes us a good proposition, but there is not a single one so far."
> 
> The 24-year-old made 38 appearances for Toulouse last season, scoring seven goals as the south west side finished 10th in Ligue 1.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

NO NOT YOHAN










Can't they take Dan Gosling instead?

Cabaye's a far better player than he showed last year and would probably do well at United. Hard for guys like him and Ben Arfa to show their true ability when we rarely play to their strengths


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There are rumours flying around twitter that Bale has signed for Madrid, apparently it was confirmed by a member of Fifa.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>BREAKING NEWS: Real Madrid have signed Gareth Bale for €90m. (François Gallardo; FIFA agent) <a href="https://twitter.com/search/%23Transfers">#Transfers</a></p>— Transfer Centre(@CentreTransfer) <a href="https://twitter.com/CentreTransfer/status/343116154556006402">June 7, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Didn't he have injury troubles as well? When I saw Newcastle he didn't look night and day like Tiote. Naturally a player looks lesser in a team that collectively plays worse but I never saw him and thought he looked less than a good player in a team playing poorly. I think he'd do well at Utd but I'd be a bit concerned if we were building our midfield around a Cabaye when City are picking up the likes of Navas and Fernandinho already.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now i didn't see much of Cabaye last season either but he certainly has certain attributes that we could use also an excellent set piece taker.

I just don't wanna spend another season watching carrick be partnered with jones, giggs, cleverley or anderson. That said if anderson stays he will rarely play and when he does he looks like he needs oxygen after 45mins and a nandos which is embarrassing and i like anderson btw.

I've said it before i'll take anyway two decent CM's whether thats cabaye/strootman, strootman/Fellaini etc atleast we'll then have options


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cabaye is the perfect guy for Scholes to pass the torch to.



The torch of dirty tackling. :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Cabaye is the perfect guy for Scholes to pass the torch to.
> 
> 
> 
> *The torch of dirty tackling*. :terry


Another great attribute, also wilshere is another :fergie


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Chelsea and Napoli have agreed a £54m fee for the transfer of Edinson Cavani. (Mediaset) <a href="https://twitter.com/search/%23Transfers">#Transfers</a></p>— Transfer Centre(@CentreTransfer) <a href="https://twitter.com/CentreTransfer/status/343078668945481728">June 7, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cavani eh


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The cavani deal if true is about as surprising as neymar to barca, why couldn't you just take rooney?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

HES FAT

steiner.jpg


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Think this Cavani deal has a lot of more legs to run. Still don't think it will happen.

After Belgium's victory, Lukaku told reporters that he's going to be part of the Chelsea first team next season after talking to Mourinho and being assured he'll get chances.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal not in for Rooney, Cesar, or really for Jovetic.

However...Higuain? Possibility. 

:wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joveitc must be this summers flavour of the month for the top prem clubs, i can't see chelsea going after him after cavani comes in and lukaku stays.

Arsenal i doubt and not a chance united will get him, i'd like him but he does have dodgy knees but them problems could be behind him.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we dont need jovetic. we're up to our eyeballs in attacking players asides from primary strikers. same goes with that ****** hulk

both are just a waste of money


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Nah, I think you'd need a little more depth in your attacking lineup, imagine, for whatever reason, Hazard and Mata aren't fit and Schurrle (though he's definitely better than Marin) hasn't settled well in the Premier League and you'd have to go with a lineup of Marin/Schurrle-Bosscar-Moses. That being said, Hulk is needlessly expensive.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

then we still have Kevin DeBruyne whos arguably better than Andre

the man was named to the bundesliga team of the season


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought he was going to Dortmund or Leverkusen but good on you guys if he finally gets to play in a chelsea shirt. He's in good hands after what he's been through with Courtois banging his girl, I hear that lad John Terry takes great care of his mates' missus. :terry


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool’s chase of Iago Aspas is STILL not complete, and a contractual dispute has threatened to derail the whole deal.
> 
> The Reds discovered on Friday that the agents with whom they had been negotiating Aspas’ transfer from Celta Vigo were not his contracted representatives.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-transfers-iago-aspas-deal-1939228


:kenny


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Now i didn't see much of Cabaye last season either but he certainly has certain attributes that we could use also an excellent set piece taker.
> 
> I just don't wanna spend another season watching carrick be partnered with jones, giggs, cleverley or anderson. That said if anderson stays he will rarely play and when he does he looks like he needs oxygen after 45mins and a nandos which is embarrassing and i like anderson btw.
> 
> I've said it before i'll take anyway two decent CM's whether thats cabaye/strootman, strootman/Fellaini etc atleast we'll then have options


I now have the image of Anderson with an oxygen mask and a takeaway inside the dressing room at half time :lmao.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain to Arsenal?










Make it happen plz.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, of ALL people, Higuain's grandma stated that he's coming to Arsenal. Twitter has gone insane. I wish people would stop getting excited over these rumors. Reminds me of Mata's medical.

If we do get Higuain and I don't see any reason why we shouldn't--considering that we are wiling to pay around 25 million--I would be over the Moon.




Nige™ said:


> *Overspent heavily* on tossers like Gervinho.


8 million. 

Fernando Torres - 36 appearances, 8 goals
Gervinho - 18 appearances, 5 goals

Not the greatest comparison as its just Torres, but just wanted to highlight the overspending part.

Wenger never overspends and the money he has spent in the past two seasons have been self-generated by Wenger from player sales. He hasn't asked/didn't get a penny from the Board. It seems that will change this season, as it should.

Our record transfer is 15.5 million for Shava, with 15 million for Cazorla.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gervinho was more than 8 million and if you count his first season then he has 11 goals in 63 games for Arsenal. Torres has 34 goals in 131 apps for Chelsea.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool to sign Iago Aspas, Luis Alberto and have enquired about Sporting's young center back Ilori. 

Suarez has 5 clubs after him and his reps has made Liverpool aware he isn't changing his mind on leaving.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Gervinho was more than 8 million and if you count his first season then he has 11 goals in 63 games for Arsenal. Torres has 34 goals in 131 apps for Chelsea.


That 8 million figure is coming from Wenger's mouth. I know whom to trust.

Also, in no way was the comparison between Gervinho and Torres, but rather--about overspending that Nige talked about. It does help that Gervinho is a winger and Torres a striker.


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> :kenny


Wut? How does that even happen. Sounds like some Ali dia shit


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool will again attempt to sign Tom Ince and the Aspas agent stuff isn't a first. Celta Vigo will sort it out, the move will happen.. 

So to sum up what I think will happen in terms of Liverpool's Ins:

Iago Aspas - Yes
Luis Alberto - Very good chance
Thiago Ilori - Same as above
Cristian Tello - Slim
Tom Ince - Maybe
Henrik Mkhitryan - Very possible (BR's Top Target)

Outs:
Luis Suarez - Yes
Martin Skrtel - Very good chance
Pepe Reina - Atletico Madrid have an interest but I think he will stay
Glen Johnson - If we get a decent offer, we will listen
Sebastian Coates - He wants first team football
JonJo Shelvey - Stoke are interested


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Will laugh my bollox of if Yes Man Phealan gets the Wigan job.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*How dare you insult my good name :mike*


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> That 8 million figure is coming from Wenger's mouth. I know whom to trust.
> 
> Also, in no way was the comparison between Gervinho and Torres, but rather--about overspending that Nige talked about. It does help that Gervinho is a winger and Torres a striker.


The arsenal listed to the stock exchange that he cost £10.5m. you cant lie to the stock exchange when you are a PLC.

And id believe that over a manage who probably doesnt know what day of the week it is.

and Gervinho is far from being a winger. Wingers tend to look to get to the by line and get a cross in ala Pennant, James Mclean. Gervinho is an inside forward or for the older generation a number 7 from the old W M formation

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the big transfer news expected to come from arsenal is actually Koscielny signing for Bayern Munich apparently a 'top european club' has made a 'very good offer' and the club has yet to reject it as Koscielny has asked to speak to them. - The club is expected to be revealed as Bayern Munich.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pep is apparently a big kos fan but i wouldnt be surprised to see barca sniffing around if he suddenly became 'available'


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would bayern get kos?

wouldnt he just be a sub? especially with badstuber coming back and the Boateng/Dante combo being really solid


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> why would bayern get kos?
> 
> wouldnt he just be a sub? especially with badstuber coming back and the Boateng/Dante combo being really solid


answered by Kiz



Kiz said:


> pep is apparently a big kos fan but i wouldnt be surprised to see barca sniffing around if he suddenly became 'available'


No idea why or why he see's but Pep likes Kos. I think his reckless surges to just win the ball back remind him of Puyols passion. But he makes so many simple mistakes it is very hard to picture Koscielny playing for a truely big club.

and by truely big i mean ones who actually want to in things not just ones with big turnovers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

don't see kos to bayern happening. We've already signed kirkhoff and badstuber will be returning also. We then have dante,dvb,boteng and kirkhoff plus martinez can play cb if needed. unnecessary move.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Watford apparently only have 12 players for next season :lmao


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Yeah the football league voted against the foreign loans rule so they can't do what they did last season again and I believe the transfer embargo is still in action for them too.*


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Under the terms of the Watford embargo they can still sign players if granted permission from the Football League bascially meaning exception circumstances and only having a tiny squad would be seen as exceptional so they'll probably be allowed to sign at least 4 players to take them to the 16 required for a squad and theres lots of worthwhile talent available on a free which they can sign whilst under embargo rules so they'll be fine.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wonder if chalobah will go there another year


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It saddens me so much seeing our lack of ambition this summer. We are easily able to spend up to £15 million with the massive amounts of revenue and T.V. money to come in next season. Also, it is suspected that Jonas Olsson could leave and Chris Brunt's contract expires in a couple of weeks, which would immediately free up the wages of two players who undoubtedly do not deserve the money they get. Personally, out of players we've been linked with and one or two wishful ones, I'd go for:

- Dieumerci Mbokani; _should be going for around £8 million, which would make him our record buy._
- Florent Malouda; _experienced Premier League title winner available for nothing, but would need a considerable wage-cut._
- Alex Pearce; _I see him as an ideal Olsson replacement. Tidy centre-half and free. Won't want a big wage._
- Alexander Esswein; _quick, skillful, and a forward-thinking player who can play out wide and up front. Everything we need. Doesn't have a great goal record at the top level, but only has a year left on his contract and won't command big fees._
- Denilson; _he's not had a great Arsenal career, but he's only 25. Adds a bit of creativity. Free._
- Danny Simpson; _free and he's been in the Prem for a couple of years now. Good enough cover at right back._

Oh, and for the record, I only think we will get Danny Simpson and maybe Mbokani, if any.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah the football league voted against the foreign loans rule so they can't do what they did last season again and I believe the transfer embargo is still in action for them too.*


They had 21 on their books and after the end of Season releases and return of loanees its down to 12...just shows how many loans they had! :argh:


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Courtois to Atletico Madrid for another season.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Arsenal striker Nicklas Bendtner has claimed he is in talks with 'five or six clubs' and expects to secure a permanent move in the next fortnight.*



> Bendtner has not made a first-team appearance for Arsenal since August 2011 and has spent the past two seasons on loan at Sunderland and Juventus respectively.
> 
> He endured a difficult past campaign with Italian champions Juventus, and now finally appears to set to leave Arsenal permanently.
> 
> The Denmark international has confirmed the Gunners have agreed to let him go and he is now deciding which club to join.
> 
> "I am talking with five or six clubs at the moment over a permanent transfer," Bendtner is quoted in the Metro.
> 
> "Things are agreed with Arsenal and I will decide which club I sign for in the next two weeks."


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> José Mourinho is planning a move for Real Madrid’s Xabi Alonso as he begins his overhaul of the Chelsea squad.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-he-starts-to-rebuild-the-Chelsea-attack.html


This could very well push me over the edge if it happens......


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/everton-transfer-news-everton-roberto-1940871



> Everton and Roberto Martinez target Chelsea's Victor Moses in surprise move


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> This could very well push me over the edge if it happens......


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

marco verratti to madrid apparently.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So what's the recent GOAT news?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Oliver Kay ‏@OliverKayTimes 2h
> . @DuncanCastles, who's very well connected to Mourinho, reports that JM "will listen to offers for *Juan Mata*" as well as Luiz and Torres


LOL Chelsea

if true


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'll listen before troll-facing them.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that would be absolutely crazy

give a new meaning to 'special one'


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stephan El Shaarawy and Di Maria to City in a few papers this morning, with possibly Tevez or Clichy heading to AC Milan, i know nothing of Stephan El Shaarawy, any good?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

milan's crown jewel. won't sell

clichy wont leave, tevez is apparently wanted by manuel the great, di maria could be a possibility, but again i doubt it.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Selling Mata :lmao

Are they gonna use the money to buy Ronaldo


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I lot of bullshit stories going around again I see. Same old.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> milan's crown jewel. won't sell
> 
> clichy wont leave, tevez is apparently wanted by manuel the great, di maria could be a possibility, but again i doubt it.


Monaco is after Clichy not milan, my mistake.. I didnt know Stephan El Shaarawy was only 20, no wonder i didnt know much of him.. 

So much for Jan Arga forjotov's tweet about Gomez to MCFC as well..as well as the Bernard tweet. gotta love the rumour mill this time of year.

Chelsea to sell Mata/Torres and bring in Cavani and Hulk, not a bd front pairing, mainly for Cavani not a big fan of Hulk.. but selling Mata is madness..


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL Chelsea
> 
> if true


Called it last week.

Knew he'd try to get rid of one of the three.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zacharias Faour, anyone know of this 15 yr old, City just shelled out half a mill for the new "Ibrahimovic" ?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Selling Mata means they'd get Cavani, Jovetic, and whomever in the world they're interested in. Although, I don't think anybody is that stupid to sell one of the best attacking midfield players in Europe today.

As for Koscielny, he's a superb defender who has that "auto destroy" button in him at times. The man has been a rock, a tower for us this season and last season, he was the same--although at a lower level. I can very well understand why Pep would want him at Bayern and he's going to be a first-choice CB for them. I'm not saying all of this because he's a Gunner. I really hope this interest isn't true. It kinds brings us down to where we are: selling our best assets and rarely replacing--forget about strengthening.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no clue but now we have both of the new ibrahimovic's.

JUGGERNAUT


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney straight swap for Mata sounds like a fair deal :fergie


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Doesn't really make sense selling the club's Player of the Year of the last two seasons. Only reason I could see it happening is Mourinho wants to go back to 4-3-3 and doesn't think Mata works hard enough tracking back when not in possession of the ball.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah that will tempt Mourinho, but a Kris Commons straight swap for Mata would see Mourinho blow his load


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

there is no scenario where selling juan mata makes sense. none. he's the type you mould a team around.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He probably just doesn't like Spaniards anymore :terry


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm assuming Madrid would be keen on Mata, along with PSG and the GOAT Monaco. However, I'm not buying those rumors as of now.

@ Joel

Chelsea could still adopt him on the left if they're playing the 4-3-3 and he won't need to track back as much because you have Cole behind Mata. Typically, Mou doesn't like the "light weight" attacking midfield player type, but he did work with Ozil at Madrid, so this is surprising.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jim Lawlor, chief scout, is down on the UEFA scout list, at the Holland vs Russia u-21 game tonight, perhaps watching Strootman


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

By the way, I'm sick of all these rumors of Cesc returning home!~!~!~! Ugh... The guy moaned his way out and now he's moaning that he isn't getting enough play time at Barca? If this is true, God bless the dude.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Transfer stories and gossip from today's Sunday Mirror and Sunday People
Demba Ba faces the Chelsea axe as Jose Mourinho prepares moves for other forwards.

Edin Dzeko will remain at Manchester City as new boss Manuel Pellegrini assesses striker options.

Michael Laudrup fears Swansea's move for Arouna Kone is under threat as the club dither over their bid.

Everton boss Roberto Martinez says talk over Marouane Fellaini's future isn't worrying him.

Aston Villa have opened talks with Christian Benteke as Spurs and Arsenal monitor the Belgian.

Tottenham will battle Dortmund for Brazilian wonderkid Bernard and line up a move for Fulham's Kacaniklic.

Incoming Manchester City boss Manuel Pellegrini has sanctioned a £30million move for Real Madrid star Angel Di Maria.

Chelsea have stolen ahead in the race to sign Porto’s Eliaquim Mangala – with new Manchester United boss David Moyes on holiday.

Former Crystal Palace starlet Victor Moses could be a surprise first target for new Everton boss Roberto Martinez.

Fulham are closing in on the signing of PSV Eindhoven striker Ola Toivonen.

Sunderland striker Stephane Sessegnon wants to leave the Stadium of Light.

Transfer stories and gossip from other papers and websites


Arsenal will make a humongous triple swoop for Ilkay Gundogan, Lars Bender and Gonzalo Higuaín. (Mail on Sunday)

West Ham could look to Wilfried Bony as an alternative to Andy Carroll - who is dragging his heels over a move. (Sunday Telegraph)

Cristiano Ronaldo has admitted he could still sign a new deal with Real Madrid. (The Sun)

Jose Mourinho is considering Mario Gomez as an alternative to Edinson Cavani. (Sunday Times)


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal plan to make three club record breaking bids this week for Real Madrid striker Gonzalo Higuain, 25, Borussia Dortmund midfielder Ilkay Gundogan, 22, and Bayer Leverkusen midfielder Lars Bender, 24.

Angel Di Maria could be joining Manchester City
Full story: Mail on Sunday 
Real Madrid winger Cristiano Ronaldo, 28, refuses to rule out signing a new deal with the Spanish club, amid speculation he will rejoin Manchester United this summer.
Full story: The Sun 
Manchester City will make a £30m bid for Real Madrid winger Angel Di Maria, 25.
Full story: Sunday People 
Tottenham are vying with Borussia Dortmund to sign Brazil and Atletico Mineiro winger Bernard, 20, and are interested in Fulham wide man Alex Kacaniklic, 21.
Full story: Sunday Mirror 
West Ham are considering whether to make a £12m move for Vitesse Arnhem striker Wilfried Bony, 24, as doubts persist about their move for Liverpool's Andy Carroll, who spent last season on loan at Upton Park.
Full story: Sunday Telegraph 
Newcastle are not prepared to offer more than £10m for their former striker Carroll. The 24-year-old is currently considering a £15m permanent move to West Ham.
Full story: Sunday Express 
Newcastle may end up selling striker Papiss Cisse, 28, as he has informed the club he does not want to wear a loan company's branding on the club's shirts next season because of his beliefs as a Muslim.
Full story: Mail on Sunday 

Will Demba Ba be leaving Chelsea?
Chelsea hold an advantage in the race to sign Porto defender Eliaquim Mangala, 22, as Manchester United manager David Moyes - who is interested in the player - is currently on holiday.
Full story: Sunday People 
Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho plans to sell striker Demba Ba, 28 after just five months at Stamford Bridge.
Full story: Sunday Mirror 
And Mourinho is planning to sign strikers Edinson Cavani, 26, from Napoli and Hulk, 26, from Zenit St Petersburg for a total of £90m.
Full story: Sunday Express 
But the Portuguese is targeting Bayern Munich forward Mario Gomez, 27, as a possible alternative to Cavani.
Full story: Sunday Times 
Chelsea may also move for Real Madrid midfielder Xabi Alonso, 31, who has yet to agree a contract extension with the Spanish club.
Full story: Sunday Telegraph 
Playmaker Stephane Sessegnon, 29, wants to leave Sunderland. The Benin international has been valued at £8m by his club, with Champions League qualifiers Marseille said to be interested in buying him.
Full story: Sunday People 
New Everton manager Roberto Martinez is considering a £10m move for Chelsea forward Victor Moses, who used to play for him at Wigan.
Full story: Mail on Sunday 
Striker Kevin Davies looks set to join Sheffield Wednesday but is also being watched by Sunderland, Hull, Blackpool and Wolves.
Full story: The Sun 
OTHER GOSSIP

Chelsea's plan to relocate to a 60,000-seat stadium in Earl's Court could be back on after they were invited to bid for a 17-acre plot in the area that is scheduled to be put up for sale at the end of this year.
Full story: Mail on Sunday 
Former Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini has bought a home in London as he wants to get another job in the Premier League.
Full story: Sunday Mirror 
QPR midfielder Joey Barton, 30 says he wants to be a top coach when he retires from playing.

Joey Barton as a coach :kobe3


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> Demba Ba faces the Chelsea axe as Jose Mourinho prepares moves for other forwards.


Oh no, Poor Demba  I thought it would be easier with World Class players? “Yesterday I was looking back and smiling to myself, saying, 'Yes, I’ve done it’. I feel very proud" Ah well, it was good while it lasted, eh son? Leave the memories alone :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

joey barton is taking the same coaching course as guillem balague and i think steve harper.

fun fact for the day.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cant see us selling juan mata

at all. like, not in a billion years

hes a world class player. arguably the best in the premier league. excels in big games. assists for fun. everyone loves him

The guy is absolutely incredible. We dont need the money. Jose mourinho wouldnt be daft enough to sell his belt player. And lastly, Juan Mata loves being at chelsea.

i see ZERO legs for this story, and im kinda pissed i wasted a few minutes explaining why this story is such bullshit

and I dont understand why people would think Jose would sell Juan. He doesnt have that kind of track record


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jose was daft enough to put his best keeper on the bench

never say anyone is too daft to do anything, because you'll just be upset after.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Even so Kiz. Not even Jose could be that stupid. Benching Mata like he did with Iker is one thing. But selling him altogether?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sure he could be. will he be? no. but he could be

marca up to their usual tricks. linking barca with.....JOLEON.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe his last season with Madrid fried his brain.

MADMAN MOURINHO


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I'm assuming Madrid would be keen on Mata, along with PSG and the GOAT Monaco. However, I'm not buying those rumors as of now.
> 
> @ Joel
> 
> Chelsea could still adopt him on the left if they're playing the 4-3-3 and he won't need to track back as much because you have Cole behind Mata. Typically, Mou doesn't like the "light weight" attacking midfield player type, but he did work with Ozil at Madrid, so this is surprising.


At the beginning of AVB's reign when Mata was first bought he was played on the left wing and he didn't give Cole any help at all and Cole looked very vulnerable. It doesn't matter how good you are, if you have a winger and a full back bombing at one person it isn't going to end well.

During Di Matteo's reign at the start of last season, for most of the games Mata would be on the right as Oscar had the central duty. Out of Mata, Oscar and Hazard, Mata was the worst tracking back. And that says something, as Hazard was really bad at it.

Mourinho will tire quickly of Mata if he doesn't start tracking back if he's played as a winger. Joe Cole knows.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Duncan Castles was the first guy who confirmed José to Chelsea so he probably does have links to Chelsea but it would be insane to sell Mata. What possible reason would there be to sell him?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

for the insurance money


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> I think Duncan Castles was the first guy who confirmed José to Chelsea so he probably does have links to Chelsea but it would be insane to sell Mata. What possible reason would there be to sell him?


He said Rafa Benitez was a great Manager. So im sure Jose who has a very public fued with the 'cookoo' took that as a a personal insult and wants rid of any 'Rafa Benitez guys'

Only thing i can think of considering how good mata is and his low wages

Also the rest of the Chelsea expected to leave list.

David Luiz - Defended and praised Benitez.
Fernando Torres - Loves Rafa (but was prob on his way regardless)
John Terry - praised Benitez

So there is a small pattern emerging.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Something weird going on!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rush didnt pay for the server because he spent all his welfare on cocaine

that, or me and kiz are THE SAME PERSON


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The smilie king RUS photo bucket page crapped out. Thus half the smilies on here don't work right now


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh right that explains that!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

whatd u think happened?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lol Russ is poor.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Happy to see all those hendo smilies gone :heskeymania


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why's Bolton's chairman having drinks with Rio?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

By crapped out you mean that everyone used the 10GB monthly limit in like 22 days then sure, crapped out :lol


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> At the beginning of AVB's reign when Mata was first bought he was played on the left wing and he didn't give Cole any help at all and Cole looked very vulnerable. It doesn't matter how good you are, if you have a winger and a full back bombing at one person it isn't going to end well.
> 
> During Di Matteo's reign at the start of last season, for most of the games Mata would be on the right as Oscar had the central duty. Out of Mata, Oscar and Hazard, Mata was the worst tracking back. And that says something, as Hazard was really bad at it.
> 
> Mourinho will tire quickly of Mata if he doesn't start tracking back if he's played as a winger. Joe Cole knows.


So, if Jose sells Mata simply because Mata doesn't suit his style, how would you accept that?

I think it's ridiculous that the topic of selling Mata is being discussed. That is one world class player whom you could build a squad around. Of course, these are rumors and we may just be on about some useless journalism, but IF this has some truth to it--one would have to question Mourinho's inability to accommodate a world class talent as part of the system he wants to introduce/reintroduce at Chelsea.

Mata does have poor tracking back, but in most cases, CAMs are very poor in tracking back and I'd say it's not their role to track back. Ozil doesn't track back a whole lot, and tired quickly. If Mou could play Ozil in one of the most prolific positions, I can't see why he wouldn't do the same with somebody--whom I believe is--better than Ozil.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata isn't better than Ozil lol.

But I'm gonna get jumped for bias anyway.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Mata isn't better than Ozil lol.
> 
> But I'm gonna get jumped for bias anyway.


I don't know about being biased, but I'm one of Mata's biggest admirers. The guy is so instrumental to Chelsea, it's scary. I'd put Mata only behind Iniesta as an attacking midfield player.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Jim Lawlor, chief scout, is down on the UEFA scout list, at the Holland vs Russia u-21 game tonight, perhaps watching Strootman


I sure hope not.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Mata isn't better than Ozil lol.
> 
> But I'm gonna get jumped for bias anyway.


id argue hes more instrumental and vital for the team

20 goals and 36 assists isnt exactly a small feet


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

who cares about his foot size?

8*D


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I don't know about being biased, but I'm one of Mata's biggest admirers. The guy is so instrumental to Chelsea, it's scary. I'd put Mata only behind Iniesta as an attacking midfield player.


Mata's had a far better season than Ozil and it's not even close. I'd put Ozil a tad ahead of Mata in terms of raw ability. However, if Mata keeps performing as he did in the just concluded season going forward, I'd place him ahead of Ozil. Assuming Ozil doesn't improve his game lol.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> who cares about his foot size?
> 
> 8*D


damn you snrub

DAMN YOU TO HELL


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata and Ozil are very similar in technical ability, but where Mata outshines Ozil is in his fitness. Mata can play 70 full games in a year and you'd barely notice it whereas Ozil struggles to even put 90 minutes together.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

mata did start to tire at the end though. however he was still so awesome, youd only notice when you compare it to his work at the start of the season


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Lewandowski doesn't go to Bayern. Bad luck Munchen , still have Gomez, though


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> So Lewandowski doesn't go to Bayern. Bad luck Munchen , still have Gomez, though


he'll most likely go to them in a year on a free


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if lewandowski isnt going to be sold to bayern, abramo needs to send KBD, marin and the kitchen sink so we can acquire the bastard


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lew will just end up at bayern for free then

he's not going anywhere else.

would mean dzeko doesnt move to germany and gomez probably stays.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Everything about this :kenny

THAT'S DATE


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

59 DAYS TO GO!!!!

:fergie


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao DAT fucking Sun


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In the SUN i believe.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Juventus have had a bid accepted for Higuian according to Italian News

http://www.repubblica.it/sport/calc...ws/pranzo_real_madrid_higuain_tevez-60731868/

report states whole negotiations lasted 2 hours Higuain will get 9m a year and the fee will be 25m euro


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lewa to Chelsea please :robben2


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL The Sun a source known for correct information!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Sun digging deeper to new lows :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

PL fixtures get announced on the 19th of June at 9am.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> PL fixtures get announced on the 19th of June at 9am.


19th June? Pff, There's only one date the whole world is interested in.

AUGUST 8TH

Believe in The Shield The Sun.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Ronaldo signs on the 8th of August, I'll eat my dog.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> If Ronaldo signs on the 8th of August, I'll eat my dog.


If Ronaldo signs for United at any point i'll eat my family.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh well, hope Lewa stays in Germany then.

Wouldn't sell Gomez now unless we get a big offer.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> If Ronaldo signs on the 8th of August, I'll eat my dog.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> 59 DAYS TO GO!!!!
> 
> :fergie


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:fergie :kagawa 

:side:

LOL THE SUN


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Chelsea/City will get Cavani/Gomez, or whomever; Juve gets Higuain, and we're going to get Sanogo. :wenger


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you already have Podolski, Giroud and Walcott who wants to be in the middle on your books. How many strikers do you need when you play with a single striker?


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We play with 3 upfront. Walcott and Podolski are primarily wide forwards. I certainly wouldn't mind if we brought in one more top class centre forward. Higuain would be at the top of my list, but I suspect he'll go with Juve over us.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why is Podolski a wide forward?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

b/c he gets shunted wide. He should be in the middle, and Arsenal should be in for better wingers than Gervinho and the Ox.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Podolski's best position is the one he played in Cologne where he was the second striker in a 4-4-2. But in a 4-3-3, he's better wide than central imo. That's where he mostly plays for Germany too.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> you already have Podolski, Giroud and Walcott who wants to be in the middle on your books. How many strikers do you need when you play with a single striker?


Walcott is AWFUL as a striker. Just because he wants to play through the middle doesn't mean he can. He has no technique whatsoever and his best asset is pace. He can finish well but he's not a a striker. End of. His stats shows us that he has improved but much of his "improved version" came before he signed the contract.

Giroud, well, he's alright, but we should be aspiring somebody better than him.

Podolski is a lethal finisher, no doubt, but he plays well with a strike-partner, as Sleeper said. Podolski is a versatile player, but if I can get a Higuain, I'd play Poldi on the left, Higuain in the middle, and Cazorla on the right (even though this isn't his natural position), with Rosicky as a CAM and Arteta and Ramsey as CMs amongst the present crop of players. Wilshere-Arteta hasn't been working because Wilshere is poor defensively and leaves Arteta vulnerable.

Anyway, I want Higuain, but we won't get him. That's sad.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool close in on Sevilla winger Alberto


Liverpool are nearing the signing of 20-year-old Sevilla winger Luis Alberto in a £5 million deal. Alberto spent last season on loan at Barcelona B but is deemed an expendable asset as cash-strapped Sevilla try to raise funds.

anyone know much about him?


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Luis Alberto looks really impressive on YouTube and would love for us to sign him. He's young and supposedly a really big talent. Has great potential.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool fans..

Real Madrid will place the first official bid for Luis Suarez this week. His reps and him have verbally agreed to their terms, Atletico Madrid also have held discussion with his reps.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

roman has turned down emenalo's resignation according to NIGERIA NEWS DESK


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Portuguese striker Amido Balde is travelling to Glasgow to hold talks with Celtic.
> 
> The 22-year-old scored nine goals in 27 league games to help Vitoria Guimaraes finish ninth in the Portuguese top flight in 2012-13.
> 
> He still has a year remaining of his contract, but it would appear that a fee has been agreed with Celtic.
> 
> Reports suggest Crystal Palace have also expressed an interest after their promotion to England's top flight.
> 
> But the player's agent and uncle, Catio Balde, told BBC Scotland there were no plans to talk to the London club.
> 
> Celtic manager Neil Lennon last week admitted that Balde was among his summer targets.
> 
> "He is a player we have scouted and looks the type we would like," he said.
> 
> "But, whether we can get a deal done or not, I don't know. We are just looking to strengthen that area.
> 
> "Balde is a big striker and has the physical attributes we are looking for, but he is interesting other clubs."
> 
> Born in Guinea-Bissau, 6ft 4in Balde is a former Portugal Under-20 international.
> 
> He signed a two-year contract with Vitoria last summer following his release by Sporting Lisbon.
> 
> While with Sporting, Balde had loan spells with Santa Clara in the Portuguese second tier, Badajoz in the Spanish Third Division and Cercle Brugge in Belgium's top flight.


Well it's in line with the majority of Lenny's other signings in the fact that he's young and the fee paid for him is fairly low same price as Gary Hooper in fact. He does seem to have the physical attributes to easily cope in the SPL in that he's 6'4 and apparntley is quite powerful and has a fair bit of pace.

I just hope this means we are no longer interested in Kevin Doyle although if Stokes doesn't agree a new deal some time soon then we could be back in for him.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

9 goals in portugal. i'm looking forward to seeing this 35 goal SPL striker in action.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> roman has turned down emenalo's resignation according to NIGERIA NEWS DESK


I wouldnt let emenalo go. hes been fantastic at getting us some good young talents for decent prices and Id hate to see him leave.

hopefully he can still manage transfers while Jose just handles the team


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Jim Lawlor, chief scout, is down on the UEFA scout list, at the Holland vs Russia u-21 game tonight, perhaps watching Strootman


I imagine that deal will be sorted out sometime soon after Under21 Euros is finished & i'm still hoping we can get Thiago to leave Barca this summer & to join us. 



Silent Alarm said:


> I think Duncan Castles was the first guy who confirmed José to Chelsea so he probably does have links to Chelsea but it would be insane to sell Mata. What possible reason would there be to sell him?


Castles has been known to put out a fair few rubbish stories in his time as well, last year he banging on about Jose leaving Real Madrid which untrue as signed new deal there not long afterwards. That whole story/article about Jose wanting get rid of Mata, Luiz & Torres btw is a him copying all of rumours that appeared last week in Spanish media. That's all they are at this time. Can't see him letting go of his best player in Mata & Luiz who club feel has bright future & what him as part of that future building Chelsea around flair players like Luiz Mata Hazard Oscar. The only player who I can see Jose wanting to sell outta those 3 mentioned is Torres..


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mourinho confirmed that De Bruyne and Lukaku are ready to be part of the Chelsea squad. :mark:


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> I wouldnt let emenalo go. hes been fantastic at getting us some good young talents for decent prices and Id hate to see him leave.
> 
> *hopefully he can still manage transfers while Jose just handles the team*


You do know who Jose is, right?

Best Emenalo could have hoped for his corroboration. And apparently Jose is fine to have his imput.

No one is going to be giving Jose talent without his final word though.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i know its a fool errand but Emenalo does good work. and the fact that roman supposedly refused his resignation is further testament to that


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i know its a fool errand but Emenalo does good work. and the fact that roman supposedly refused his resignation is further testament to that


Meh, the players we bought were all highly rated youngsters. He hasn't unravelled any diamonds in the rough. Most members on this forum could have told Roman that Hazard, Lukaku, Oscar (who we kinda stole from Spurs anyway) and the rest needed to be bought.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Courtios and KDB come to mind


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Be intresting to see what jose does with hazard, mata, de bruyne, schurle, oscar, lukaku and cavani/other striker he signs. Guessing moses and marin will be sold/loaned/put in the reserves.


People who play FM know about pretty much every young prospect out there and have for a while, people who don't won't have had much clue unless they kept track of different leagues of course.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd not be surprised if some of the scouts used FM as a basis of starting a scout report. Obviously it's not going to be followed too closely as it is only a game but it'd be a handy way of getting a few obscure targets listed who won't have an inflated price.

Pretty sure Everton did/do it. Moyes bringing the FM crew over to United.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester United look to set to capture highly rated French under-21 midfielder Nampalys Mendy on a free transfer.


according to the Metro.

POGBA II? I'd gladly take him as long as it isn't the only midfielder we signed.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sorry, we've got pogba 2

and vieira # 334323466201 and 334323466202

and ibra 2 and 3.

WE'VE GOT THEM ALL


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ya well we've got John Barnes II (Sterling) and Raheem Sterling II (Ibe) 

We really need those Liverpool smilies back :jose


----------



## Gunner14

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I'd not be surprised if some of the scouts used FM as a basis of starting a scout report. Obviously it's not going to be followed too closely as it is only a game but it'd be a handy way of getting a few obscure targets listed who won't have an inflated price.
> 
> Pretty sure Everton did/do it. Moyes bringing the FM crew over to United.


Yup everton paid sports interactive for its database because it is compiled by fans of each club who have applied for a position with proof that they actually go watch the players play. Then they just input all this information. 



WWE_TNA said:


> Be intresting to see what jose does with hazard, mata, de bruyne, schurle, oscar, lukaku and cavani/other striker he signs. Guessing moses and marin will be sold/loaned/put in the reserves.
> 
> 
> People who play FM know about pretty much every young prospect out there and have for a while, people who don't won't have had much clue unless they kept track of different leagues of course.


FM has lots of anomolies aswell the whole (-5/6/7/8/9) system means the same players dont develop game after game


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BENFICA wideman Eduardo Salvio is open to a move to Everton, according to his agent.
> 
> Salvio enjoyed an impressive season with the Portuguese giants, netting 11 goals in 42 game from the wing.
> 
> The 22-year-old Argentine was part of the Benfica team that reached the Europa League final and Everton were rumoured to be interested in bringing him to Goodison Park.
> 
> And agent Agustin Jimenez suggested that it could be a deal they would be interested in discussing


:mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Ya well we've got John Barnes II (Sterling) and Raheem Sterling II (Ibe)
> 
> We really need those Liverpool smilies back :jose


All 10 Hendo smilies...locked out.










I saw today that Mou is 750-1 to take Chelsea to the quadruple next season. If that happens brodgers has to finally admit that he didn't win something.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently Galatasaray have only offered £6m for Nani, which has been rejected


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

united didnt feel right overcharging for nani :hesk2


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*£6m? ha.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'll go for fairly cheap.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Sunderland have appointed Italian duo Roberto De Fanti and Valentino Angeloni as their new director of football and chief scout respectively.
> 
> The pair have worked together previously on player recruitment at both Udinese and Inter Milan.
> 
> And De Fanti assisted during Paolo Di Canio's appointment as head coach.
> 
> Maritimo defender Valentin Roberge, Basel midfielder Adilson Tavares Varela and Lazio defender Modibo Diakite are also set to join the club next month.
> 
> Frenchman Roberge and Senegalese Diakite, both 26, and 24-year-old former Switzerland Under-21 international Varela, known as Cabral, are set to strengthen Di Canio's first-team squad.
> 
> De Fanti, meanwhile, takes on a newly created role at the Stadium of Light.
> 
> During his time at Udinese, Angeloni discovered players such as Alexis Sanchez, signed as a 17-year-old then sold to Barcelona for an initial fee of £23m.
> 
> Sunderland chief executive Margaret Byrne said: "Roberto and Valentino bring with them a wealth of experience, knowledge and football contacts from across Europe and indeed the world and we are delighted to welcome them to Sunderland.
> 
> "The recruitment of players is, of course, key for any football club and Roberto and Valentino will work closely with the head coach and the board to identify targets as we look to strengthen our squad for next season and beyond."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22849584

We Italian now.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol at £6m for Nani. Wouldn't pay more than £3m for him :kagawa


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nani for 6m must mean Gashley Young will cost 50 quid.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if it means anything, but United are evens on Sky bet to sign Thiago.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Gareth Southgate is tipped to take over the role of England Under-21 coach if Stuart Pearce is sacked.


According to the S*N

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

It's actually possible to get a step down on BIG STUART.

Wow


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



ROUSEY said:


> According to the S*N
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> It's actually possible to get a step down on BIG STUART.
> 
> Wow


Can he take chiles and dixon with him?


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can he take chiles and dixon with him?


And just leave Keane on his own to do Presenting and Analysis?

Actually the more I think about the more I like that idea, all the analysis would be him calling both teams "shite" with constant remainders that everybody watching is "Fucking English Wanker" and the ending credits doesn't inlcude snippets from the game it's just him leaving the studio walking his dog.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And Roy Keane. Half time team talks would consist of Chiles interviewing Southgate on his use of tactics and how we can improve while Keane stands stony-faced in the corner slagging everyone off. Dixon can slice the oranges while wishing he had never left the BBC.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Not sure if it means anything, but United are evens on Sky bet to sign Thiago.


Off to Madrid or City no doubt.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Southgate. 

It's another shit appointment from the merry-go-round of their little gang there in the England set up. Southgate will fail and then the next unsuccessful, 4-4-2 loving neanderthal manager, with not an ounce of tactical nouse will come along to replace him. Meanwhile, Pearce and Southgate will still be given cushy jobs somewhere in the FA despite being shit.

Not as if I give a flying fuck about the England team anyway :torres


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Off to Madrid or City no doubt.


You're probably right, but I think the fact he is friends with De Gea might sway his decision.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> I wouldnt let emenalo go. hes been fantastic at getting us some good young talents for decent prices and Id hate to see him leave.
> 
> hopefully he can still manage transfers while Jose just handles the team


It's okay, you can always hijack :wenger 's top targets like Mata or go for the young guns(mostly from Ligue 1) he praises like Hazard.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> You're probably right, but I think the fact he is friends with De Gea might sway his decision.


and the fact he's been more heavily linked with United than anyone, first i've heard City were even looking at him was today


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's obviously going to be a controversial opinion, and somewhat moronic given that it'd hold back english coaches, but i'd much rather see a foreign manager in charge of england and the u21's as i'm bored to death of this shit we have to watch. just an attacking minded coach will do.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone but fucking Woy


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Southgate? The man who ruined Middlesbrough?


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aspas for his medical.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> it's obviously going to be a controversial opinion, and somewhat moronic given that it'd hold back english coaches, but i'd much rather see a foreign manager in charge of england and the u21's as i'm bored to death of this shit we have to watch. just an attacking minded coach will do.


yeah same here, talk of Rene Meulensteen going to wigan, but it would be good to see him take over the u-21s if he does leave, the players often speak highly of his coaching methods





edit: list of scouts which will be at the norway vs italy u-21 game tonight


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> yeah same here, talk of Rene Meulensteen going to wigan, but it would be good to see him take over the u-21s if he does leave, the players often speak highly of his coaching methods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: list of scouts which will be at the norway vs italy u-21 game tonight


A Lot of good young players on show in that game, Marco Verratti I imagine is a player high up on most scouts target list. Not sure on Antonio Cruz country/area of scouting? I've seen his name mentioned with us before though but im not sure where/when? 

Jim Lawlor our chief scout, not shocked his at Under21 Euros I imagine his there looking at targets we are trying to sign/have already agreed to signed & want to keep an eye out on them. Since Moyes is back from his holiday soon he will want a list of scouting reports on targets ready & waiting for him as soon as gets through the door IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> it's obviously going to be a controversial opinion, and somewhat moronic given that it'd hold back english coaches, but i'd much rather see a foreign manager in charge of england and the u21's as i'm bored to death of this shit we have to watch. just an attacking minded coach will do.


I'd like to somebody who realises it's now 2013 and not the 90's and can get England to play it on the floor.

And by that I don't mean Hart to get the ball, roll it to the CB, CB plays it to the other CB, CB plays it to a full back, FB plays it back to CB, CB plays it to a holding midfielder who passes it straight back before the CB launches it long.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

even seems strange not seeing David Gill there











http://www.manutd.com/~/media/7E3D0BE2B94E4F39BF9531BF948CFCB2.ashx?20130611T0953020608&mw=500


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I like the look of this guy already over the serial killer looking gill.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:kean for under-21's given how great a job he did in making Phil Jones a £20m Man United player. He'll tell you just how responsible for that he is will Keano.

The FA's so into looking out for their own and Southgate will probably get it after working with them for a while and being cushy with them still. I'd prefer the best possible coach too whatever his nationality is. Rene Meulensteen would be a great choice.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










hello


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cracking signing for City that.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

when the fuck are we signing anyone

have we turned into arsenal where returning players from loan are like new players?

:wenger

MAKE A SIGNING ALREADY ROMAN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eye, I'm desperate for us to get some signings in early too.

I'm also very worried for who Roberto goes for. 

Just want to get some bodies in early doors!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently United have bid £15 million for Thiago.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool City Council have bought our training ground Finch Farm for £12million. 

Should add some more funds for our transfer kitty too :hb


----------



## JLawls91

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> I'd like to somebody who realises it's now 2013 and not the 90's and can get England to play it on the floor.
> 
> And by that I don't mean Hart to get the ball, roll it to the CB, CB plays it to the other CB, CB plays it to a full back, FB plays it back to CB, CB plays it to a holding midfielder who passes it straight back before the CB launches it long.


Neville to Campbell, Campbell to Rio, Rio to Scholesy, Scholesy-Gerrard, Gerrard to Beckham, Beckham to Heskey, Heskey to Owen? Its a goal, 5-1!

Sorry couldn't resist :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JLawls91 said:


> Neville to Campbell, Campbell to Rio, Rio to Scholesy, Scholesy-Gerrard, Gerrard to Beckham, Beckham to Heskey, Heskey to Owen? Its a goal, 5-1!
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist :lmao


Flawless tactics :heskeymania


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> Liverpool City Council have bought our training ground Finch Farm for £12million.
> 
> Should add some more funds for our transfer kitty too :hb


GOAT Av :fergie.

Do miss the luther sig i must say (sure it was you who had it)


The song keys :lmao brilliant.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea are preparing a bid for Real Madrid midfielder Xabi Alonso according to the Telegraph..</p>— Index Football(@indexfootball


Man Utd are increasingly confident they can sign Fabregas and Lewandowski summer after being given private encouragement from both players.</p>— Manchester United (@ManUnitedMyLife)


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dat Twitter.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Dat Twitter.


Sometimes rumours turn out to be true.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> GOAT Av :fergie.
> 
> Do miss the luther sig i must say (sure it was you who had it)
> 
> 
> The song keys :lmao brilliant.












Wasn't me, bro! Never had a Luther sig.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Man U twitter one is lifted from the BBC website, in turn lifted from the Daily Mail.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> Wasn't me, bro! Never had a Luther sig.


Could have sworn it was you, don't think i've even mistaken you with them just a general cockup from myself. I have a feeling who it was and i think it's a liverpool fan which should please you :torres



Nope not a liverpool fan either (i don't think :side


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"after being given private encouragement from both players"

Sounds so seedy, like the players are secretly ringing Moyes and whispering "come and get me...."







:moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You've just went from the top United poster to the worst United poster, for me! :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> You've just went from the top United poster to the worst United poster, for me! :lmao


It was BANSKY have no idea how it came into my head that it was you :lol what was your sig previously?

Who does not support liverpool so apologise to him also. So two people i've pissed off tonight, job well done :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Before my current one, it was BOBERTO MARTINEZ with his School of Science quote..

I change my sig so often I can't remember the one before :lmao

EDIT: Banksy is alright, I guess I can let it slide :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

For calling him a liverpool fan i think banksy deserves to red rep me with whatever pic he wants.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> You've just went from the *top United poster* to the worst United poster, for me! :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


>


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










At least City won something last season :troll


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Imagine how high Milan's must have been before they got rid of all their old-aged players :vince3


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that list makes no sense

no way we pay less than milan in avg salary. who the fuck do milan have to pay, i dont even know half their players these days!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so we pay our players a total of 500k a week MORE than real madrid

pull the other one. during that time period we probably had about 6 players on more than 100k a week (aguero, tevez, yaya, silva, kolo, nasri and maybe vinny). to say we avg 100k a week is wrong.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nothing to do with transfers but this seems to be the main football thread atm.



> Barcelona football star Lionel Messi and his father have been accused by Spanish tax authorities of defrauding the state of more than €4m (£3.4m).
> 
> World Player of the Year Messi and his father Jorge allegedly filed fraudulent tax returns for the years 2006, 2007, 2008 and 2009, according to a spokesman for the prosecutor's office for tax crimes in Catalonia.
> 
> The Argentinian forward is on an estimated €16m (£13.5m) annual salary at Barcelona.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-06-12/lionel-messi-and-father-accused-of-4m-tax-fraud/


:arry


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He truly is the new Diego. All he needs now are the weight and drug problems.

Also didn't City try to offer van Persie 300k a week? So it wouldn't surprise me if that list was legit :troll


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> so we pay our players a total of 500k a week MORE than real madrid
> 
> pull the other one. during that time period we probably had about 6 players on more than 100k a week (aguero, tevez, yaya, silva, kolo, nasri and maybe vinny). to say we avg 100k a week is wrong.


Yeah but dont forget the extras due to squad size we were still paying Bridge, subsidising Adebayor and a few others.. Also' if Tevez wants out, City should Buy Joevitic.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aren't you still paying part of Adebayor's wages for us? Even though he's got nothing to do with City anymore. Levy at his best.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't think they are.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we never paid any of adebayor's wages. that's a 3rd party deal, which isn't allowed in england.

instead there was a big signing on fee, like 4 mil or something.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Graham Hunter saying that Barcelona maybe interested in signing Fernando Torres. It makes no sense whatsoever, but oh Lordy please let it happen.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> we never paid any of adebayor's wages. that's a 3rd party deal, which isn't allowed in england.
> 
> instead there was a big signing on fee, like 4 mil or something.


My mistake i thought there were a few players we were still paying a reduced percent wages on a couple of players to try and get the off the books.. Hmm nvm.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










surely fake?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Subject LS, how very covert and american :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

did you know ayre in arabic means dick

how suspicious


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










_"LS. I'm a genius, they'll never decipher my hidden code."_


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

looks like it's from a computer I used to use back in school. get with the times, man!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> looks like it's from a computer I used to use back in school. get with the times, man!


liverpool: forever living in the past

8*D


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> liverpool: forever living in the past
> 
> 8*D


Not this year, we've signed up for Windows xp baby, Its gonna be our year!


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Andre Villas-Boas would consider an offer to become the next manager of Paris St-Germain, reports the London Evening Standard.
> 
> They claim no official approach has been made for the Tottenham boss, who has two years left to run on his current deal at White Hart Lane.
> 
> But report PSG are thought to be keen to speak with the 35-year-old Portuguese should Carlo Ancelotti leave as expected to join Real Madrid.


Any truth?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bit suss that he hasn't said no...

i doubt it though. i reckon they'll go for blanc or bobby. it would cost a fair bit to get avb out of his contract and he finally seems settled.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If City sign Isco then they've got a very catchy chant!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMkta5GCIAA_3wS.png:large


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hate the fact I've just sung that for 30 seconds before remembering that I really shouldn't sing a City song.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Stephan El Shaarawy could be on his way out of AC Milan this summer after the club said the striker has never been off-limits in terms of a sale.
> 
> Napoli, Manchester City and Arsenal are among the clubs that have been linked with the 20-year-old, who netted 16 times before Christmas last season.
> 
> And AC Milan vice-president Adriano Galliani told Italian news provider Corriere dello Sport today that El Shaarawy won't necessarily stay at the San Siro.
> 
> He said: "El Shaarawy? We never said he is not for sale.


If I could get one player for Arsenal that's not completely unrealistic it would be Muller then El Shaarawy. DO IT ARSENE


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> If I could get one player for Arsenal that's not completely unrealistic it would be Muller then El Shaarawy. DO IT ARSENE


How is Müller in any way realistic?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



alfonsaaberg said:


> How is Müller in any way realistic?


More realistic than saying Falcao etc


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Daily Mail, Fabregas and Lewandowski are ready to join Red Devils.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> The agent of Massimo Ambrosini has confirmed that West Ham are in talks with the veteran following his AC Milan release. Moreno Roggi said: "At this moment we are in talks with West Ham, while we have already ruled out Major League Soccer."


I doubt this tbh


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Andy May ‏@andymaytvradio 28m
> Just got a pat on the back and smile from Thiago Alcantara as I asked him if he is signing for Manchester United #MUFC



:side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brocksmash said:


> According to Daily Mail, Fabregas and Lewandowski are ready to join Red Devils.


Damn. Monday's Daily Mail had us getting Thiago as well as those two.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd be happy with just Thiago and Strootman, very happy with thiago and cesc and i'd fucking wank myself into a coma with thiago, strootman/cesc and lewa.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm going to do my nut if United get Fabregas. The van Persie deal was frustrating enough, but the idea of our two best players of the better part of the past decade, that would be annoying to say the least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

highly doubt we'll get cesc, lewa or ronaldo but we can dream.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United have a wicked squad next season

Lewandowski, Tiago, fellaini, baines, Ronaldo, Strootman, fabregas, batman

gonna be the team to beat imo


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't forget the return of Bebe.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah dont think there is any chance of fabregas, lewandowski or ronaldo. I'd be much happier signing thiago than strootman


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Catalan press are claiming Thiago will go to United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> yeah dont think there is any chance of fabregas, lewandowski or ronaldo. I'd be much happier signing thiago than strootman


Well we need more than one midfielder so why not both? not alot of people like strootman but if another CM comes in also then it could soften the disappointment of getting strootman.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lots more Fellaini to Arsenal stuff, fee agreed apparently.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Martinez: Youth has bright future at Everton


We have 5 players in the England U20's.

Can't wait to see some of them get some game time or even bench time! 

One of Moyes major downfalls.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just when United lose Fergie, and you think that maybe this will be the start of a minor decline, they go out and buy a world class CM for the first time in years :kobe2

(if the Thiago stories are true)

Aspas currently going through the longest medical in sports history it seems.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Just when United lose Fergie, and you think that maybe this will be the start of a minor decline, they go out and buy a world class CM for the first time in years :kobe2
> 
> (if the Thiago stories are true)
> 
> *Aspas currently going through the longest medical in sports history it seems*.


Maybe he's got lost in the hospital.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just had his car jacked in NOGGZY GREEN on his way to Liverpool hospital for his medical.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Maybe he's got lost in the hospital.


As long as he doesn't get lost in front of goal, I won't mind :side:



Lightning said:


> Just had his car jacked in NOGGZY GREEN on his way to Liverpool hospital for his medical.


I hope you have an alibi, Mozza :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao






Andy Van Der Meyde got his car robbed by some lads in Nogzy actually so it is possible he got his robbed too :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Andy Van Der Meyde got his car robbed by some lads *in Nogzy actually so it is possible he got his robbed too :lol


Gerrard and Carragher?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There are reports suggesting that Arsenal are close to signing Ashley Williams.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gerrard and Carragher?


Gerrard is from Whiston and 23CARRATWAT is from Bootle so neither are actually from Liverpool so it couldn't have been them :lelbron


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Whiston is in Liverpool  I have a friend who stays there with family sometimes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheeJayBee said:


> Whiston is in Liverpool  I have a friend who stays there with family sometimes.


Whiston is a large village and civil parish within the Metropolitan Borough of Knowsley on Merseyside, England. At the 2001 Census the population was recorded as 13,629.

Just because it has an L post code doesn't mean it's in Liverpool.

Places like Whiston, Huyton, Bootle are from Knowsley and Sefton. Parts of Merseyside but not Liverpool.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fun fact: I was born at Whiston hospital, same place as Steven Gerrard.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






He just wanted a kickabout :jose


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Scumbag :kobe


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Throw the fucking book at him. I'm not even a dog person, but that has made me angry.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Real Madrid pick up Casemiro... Nice, wonder how he'll turn out, he's a moaning bastard in FM..


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Real Madrid pick up Casemiro... Nice, wonder how he'll turn out, he's a moaning bastard in FM..


haha yeah I used to buy him all the time but he turned out to be a moaner


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Fuck Argentina?

Masch kicking a medic, Messi apparently pulling an Arry, There national FA banning away fans in there domestic leagues and now that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Real Madrid pick up Casemiro... Nice, wonder how he'll turn out, he's a moaning bastard in FM..


I was just reading about him online, didn't realise he had actually spent last season on loan at Madrid.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Throw the fucking book at him. I'm not even a dog person, but that has made me angry.


I am (insert women joke) and shit like this boils my fucking blood.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reports in Portugal suggest Moyes is on the brink of landing £17m rated Argentina international Ezequiel Garay to strengthen back-four.

is Moyes actually going to be allowed to buy any players of his own or only the ones Fergie highlighted before he left?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> I'm going to do my nut if United get Fabregas. The van Persie deal was frustrating enough, but the idea of our *two best players of the better part of the past decade*, that would be annoying to say the least.


I do realize what you mean, but they're two of our best players from the post-Henry era, not "better part," part of the decade.

I won't fume if he goes. He did something worse to us by sulking on the pitch and moaning to leave whilst being our Captain. All of this he did, to helm the bench at Barca and play second fiddle to Xavi, Iniesta, Villa, and Messi in all of those positions.

Amongst the two, van Persie was more direct and honest. He wanted a move; he told the Board before the Euros, and he issued a statement later on. The saga of Fabregas went on and on for two seasons.

If he does go to ManU, I won't care. van Persie and Fabregas aren't special as Bergkamp, Henry, Pires, Gilberto, Wrighty, Seaman, Lehmann, Vieira, Ljungberg, Kanu, Adams, Keown, Dixon, etc, etc are to me. Heck, Overmars and Petit did more for us in one season than those two fools have in all of their careers.

The problem for us is to strengthen and be able to challenge than be content with top-4 finishes. There is Higuain available for 25 million. We have that money and we can pay him 150k, if the need be. Fellaini is available. We don't even need to go on a spree. These two--big if, yes--would strengthen us massively, and Wenger is a manager I trust most in the world, still, when it comes to getting the best with what he has.

I'm glad that Ivan "Does Nothing" Gazidis confirmed--in the Q&A session--that Wenger has had to content with a limited budget for all these years. I was tired of defending Wenger and convincing people about the same.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dont think I believe this Garay stuff, we already have cover at centre back, he is a Mendes client so I wouldnt be surprised to see him at Monaco next season


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
Chelsea have agreed a deal with Bayer Leverkusen to sign Andre Schurrle subject to personal terms and medical. More now on #ssn

hello

wouldn't be too surprised if marin and/or moses were shown the door.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

finally

hopefully we can get van ginkel wrapped up quick too


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marin is a gonner. Moses will stay but his chances will be very limited this season.

Possibly:

Hazard/Schurrle - Mata/Oscar - De Bruyne/Moses

As Redead says, hopefully we tie up the Van Ginkel one soon. Don't see any big name central/defensive midfielders coming in. Expect Van Ginkel, the returning Essien and one of Chalobah or McEachran to be the ones to compete with Mikel, Ramires and Lampard. Heard Romeu may go on loan to Celta Vigo.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Cristiano Ronaldo ‏@Cristiano 3m
> All the news about my renewal with Real Madrid are false.



.....:side: it wont happen


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what a very odd thing to tweet. really.

that really sounds like some sort of come and get me honestly. see no reason why otherwise.

just found this:

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 2h
Cavani's mother (radio): "Edi is in talks with City and Real. Napoli president said Chelsea, but nothing concrete. Know more in 15-20 days."

apparently he's also quoted with saying he's 'not certain if spanish football suits me'


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think he would take to it like a fish to water (I hope he reads this post and goes there, then we can keep Suarez :side: )


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> .....:side: it wont happen


AUGUST 8TH


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Ronaldo returns to United then I'm sure I'll have enough semen ready to create some of those photos that Blue was after.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't get the Schürrle transfer myself. A move where he could very easily get lost.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fm favourite jores okore to villa on a 4 year deal


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd laugh my tits off if Mata did end up leaving Chelsea. My mate pointed out rightly before that Jose's not got a great history of getting the best out of his type of player like Ozil.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ozil was fantastic in Jose's first two seasons. It's only this past season he's looked like trash, like the rest of Madrid and Jose.

Edit: Fantastic signing for Villa. He was immense vs us when we played against them in Denmark.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Rio Ferdinand ‏@rioferdy5 11m
> @Cristiano go get some rest....I'm here bro if u need me!!


go on Rio :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, IF Ronaldo can get out of Madrid and join a proper Club (It sucks, but United is among those "proper" clubs), it would help him better than at Madrid. He doesn't seem to like it at Madrid anymore, and he's arguably the best in the world. Jesus, how can anybody NOT keep such a player happy!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i had no idea messi retired


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i had no idea messi retired


I think there is the term, "arguably" somewhere. And, I have 100% idea that--that term hasn't retired yet.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i had no idea messi retired


Giroud > Messi


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Giroud > Messi


maybe in the gives alex a boner stakes.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Weren't we talking about better haircuts?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i thought we were talking about most likely not to rort the spanish tax system


----------



## nazzac

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm not sure that signing Schurrle is a good move by Chelsea. He's decent, but a bit over-rated imo. He often has periods in matches where he plays well, then he'll go missing for a large chunk. The match between Leverkusen & BVB was a good example of this. For 5-10 mins in the 2nd half he was playing well, almost scoring on 1 or 2 occassions. Then he went missing for the rest of the match. Very much a Highlight video player to me.

Add that to the fact that Chelsea don't really need that sort of player unless something is happening that we don't know about.

I hope i'm wrong, and he has success at Chelsea, but right now i don't see much of a point in this signing.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Both points are valid (Hair/Boner)


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ba going to West Ham would be lolworthy. Surprised not many teams are in to sign him. Guess it does depend on whether or not Chelsea do make a marquee striker signing.


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> just found this:
> 
> City Watch ‏@City_Watch 2h
> Cavani's mother (radio): "Edi is in talks with City and Real. Napoli president said Chelsea, but nothing concrete. Know more in 15-20 days."
> 
> apparently he's also quoted with saying he's 'not certain if spanish football suits me'


Cavani is an idiot! LOL at him for saying that the spanish football doesn't suit him. The moron declared in interviews that his dream since childhood was to play for Real Madrid. Money talks again people!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

didnt know madrid players played for free. how good of them


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Ba going to West Ham would be lolworthy. Surprised not many teams are in to sign him. Guess it does depend on whether or not Chelsea do make a marquee striker signing.


He did play for West Ham until we got relegated and he ran away


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> ‏@TheMilanGuy 2h
> Plenty of talk about a spectacular €37m bid from Arsenal for Stephan El Shaarawy. I don't buy it (yet). Stay away, damnit.


Twitter shite right now but if it actually happened :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> didnt know madrid players played for free. how good of them


saying that kind of shit cause he will get more money at Citeh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

37m on El Shaarawy...but we couldn't bid that for Gotze.

Actually, I highly doubt we bid 37m for him. Arsene won't even budge on the extra 5m for the proven Higuain.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wouldn't be surprised if Ba came crawling back to us with his tail between his legs if Chelsea are looking to get rid of him on loan.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Would be completely out of character for Madrid to throw an outrageous amount of money at a marquee signing too. Manchester City. Ruining the moral sport of football signing by signing. Grrr.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Holy shit. Villa got Okore?!

I picked up that dude in FIFA13. By the year 2017, he was an 87 overall. Super strong, great athlete with good leaping ability and good speed.

Top, top signing for Villa.

and yes, I just used FIFA to rate him. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Twitter shite right now but if it actually happened :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


How much!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Won't happen.

I would settle for Berbs right now.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> He did play for West Ham until we got relegated and he ran away


Honestly forgot he played for you guys already. Frankly that makes the whole thing even more lolworthy. 



brocksmash said:


> saying that kind of shit cause he will get more money at Citeh.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Ba goes to West ham then we might be keeping Big Andeh :side:

Meanwhile...



> Liverpool have tonight agreed a deal in principle with Celta Vigo for striker Iago Aspas, subject to documentation being completed.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-agree-aspas-deal-in-principle


Nearly there now. Can't even buy some nobody from Celta Vigo without going through the same tiresome, drawn out ordeal.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> If Ba goes to West ham then we might be keeping Big Andeh :side:


Nope apparently next Wednesday we will unveil him but again just hearsay


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> If Ba goes to West ham then we might be keeping Big Andeh :side:
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly there now. Can't even buy some nobody from Celta Vigo without going through the same tiresome, drawn out ordeal.


To be fair we side Assiadi last season without anyone (Not even the fucking dirt sheets) knowing about it :lol


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ambrosini has only been contacted by West Ham :/


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wooo sounds like Villa have signed a GOAT! :heskeymania And he's a defender as well :moyes1

Also reading that Villa have signed midfielder/wing back Leandro Bacuna. Netherlands U21 player apparently.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looks like the WOAT Bubz is back on here. 

Bubzeh11


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Wooo sounds like Villa have signed a GOAT! :heskeymania And he's a defender as well :moyes1
> 
> Also reading that Villa have signed midfielder/wing back Leandro Bacuna. Netherlands U21 player apparently.


I'm liking the villa signings so far.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa ready to GOAT next year, if they bring back Heskey they'll probably win the league. Imagine Benteke and Heskey up front. Wow. Modern day Cole and Yorke.


----------



## Robb Stark

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Where does everyone realistically think Rooney will end up?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Working at Mcdonalds hopefully.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm liking the villa signings so far.


Then you should jump ship before Moyes flops the Community Shield to Championship Wigan. :troll :darren









Some guy with the username "Danish Okore Fan" just posted this on Villa Talk:



> My first post as a brand new Aston Villa Fan!
> 
> I must confess that Jores Okore is the reason that I suddenly find myself as a Villa fan. I have been following Jores Okore since his first game for FC Nordsjælland in March 2010. I remember that I was deeply impressed when this 18-year old kid was up against the star of them all in the Superliga Dame N’doye playing for FC Kopenhagen (now Spartak Moscow) and won the battle between the two.
> 
> Some facts about Jores Okore:
> Dynamo Kiev, Fulham, Chelsea has already been offering app. 5 mio pounds for him but have all been turned down. Peter Schmeichel recommended him to Sir Alex in Man U. Top clubs such as Man U, Dortmund, Juventus, Liverpool have been following him for quite some time.
> 
> He has won 2 cup finals, 1 Danish Championship and 1 silver medal with FC Nordsjælland. This season he has been vice-captain of the team. He has been playing 7 matches for the National Team and was part of the National Team at the European Chamionship though he did not play. Besides he has been playing two seasons for the “league national team” in the winter break of the Superliga. He was last year named “Danish Talent of the Year” by the players of the National Team, Superligaen and 1st Division – in front of a player such as Christian Eriksen from Ajax. He has played 5 Champions League matches (was injured in the 6th).
> 
> Jores has been playing for FC Nordsjælland since his youth. He has been trained in FC Nordsjælland Barcelona inspired system with many passes and keeping the ball at the ground. One of his competencies is long diagonal passes forward.
> 
> The main forces of Jores is his physics (it is told that when using the former playing suit of FC Nordsjælland he needed to have special short due to his heavily muscular legs). He is seriously strong! He has for many years stated that his favorite league was the English league – especially due to the man-to-man clashes during the match. Secondary force is his speed. He had the 10.th fastest sprint in the Superliga in the previous season and the fastest of all defenders. After the first Champions League match against Chelsea he told that he discovered that it did not matter if they passed him as he could easily run them up again.
> 
> Even though he is only 20 he is quite experienced. In Danish Forums it has been discussed if he is ready to play PrL. The absolute majority says yes (PrL is heavily exposed on Danish TV) though some skepticals aren’t absolutely sure. However almost everyone is sure that he is better than the excisting CB’s of Villa.
> 
> Critical problems about Jores Okore: I see that many have seen the video from the Chelsea – FC Nordsjælland match. I much state that this was one of the best matches Jores have ever played. Even though I have seen many close to. Playing at the national team Jores have never played as well as he does for FC Nordsjælland. His top performance in the spring has not been as outstanding as it was in the autumn though mistakes coming from lacking experience have been minimized.
> 
> My personal judgment of Jores in PrL is that he is ready to take the step to a club placed in the middle of the league. However, being only 20 some mistakes might be seen still.
> Of personality Jores is modest, hard working and popular among his team mates. Even though he has received quite some yellow cards he is a fair player. His opponents just tends to fall around him.
> 
> Sorry for eventually grammar mistakes.
> 
> FORZA VILLA! – or whatever you say in my new favorite club.


Yes he actually said FORZA VILLA! :mark:

Yeah I do like the look of these signings though and I think Lambert's management is captivating and can take the club up the table. Nice to be signing some gems like Benteke rather than the same old shite MON used to sign like Marlon Harewood and Steve Sidwell. MON did make some good signings of course though. :hesk2 



Talking about Ashley Young and Stuart Downing of course. :barry

Yes, I do want us to re-sign Heskey though. I'm sure you guys already new that. :heskeymania 5 goals in 4 A-League games. 110 Prem goals. Mentioned heavily in Ant & Dec's 2002 World Cup song. The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just sell him before he breaks Charlton's goalscoring record.

I'd die a little inside if that prick broke it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do villa want young back on the cheap or even for free? :arry


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Working at Mcdonalds hopefully.


Do you really think they would take the risk on him? he may eat all the damn burgers after all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Do you really think they would take the risk on him? he may eat all the damn burgers after all.



After a while he'd tell them he's off to burger king unless he got a pay rise.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Do villa want young back on the cheap or even for free? :arry


Just offer him to Sunder...oh wait never mind. I would take him back though, triffic player who I'd love to have back here. :redknapp


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> MANCHESTER UNITED are ready to smash the world transfer record to prove there is life after Alex Ferguson.
> The Glazers will hand new boss David Moyes more money than ever before to land Cristiano Ronaldo OR Gareth Bale.
> Ronaldo yesterday opened the door to a return to Old Trafford by insisting his future at Real Madrid is far from certain.
> But if he signs a new deal at Real, Moyes is set to splash a record £85million to land Tottenham’s double Footballer of the Year Bale.
> United’s American owners are determined the club will continue to be a major European force despite Fergie’s retirement.
> Ronaldo, 28, remains United’s No 1 target and yesterday tweeted: “All the news about my renewal with Real Madrid are false.”
> It suggests Ronaldo is irritated by Madrid president Florentino Perez claiming the Portuguese superstar will be staying at Real.
> Perez said: “I’d bet Cristiano will retire at Madrid because it’s the natural thing.”
> Ronaldo has two years left on his Real deal but his tweet made it clear he could be available.
> And United would be prepared to beat the record £80m they received from Real for Ronaldo in 2009.
> Spurs are desperate to keep Bale, 23, but a world record fee would be impossible to reject.
> The Welshman is also wanted by Real and Paris Saint-Germain.
> And United believe Bale moving to Real would trigger Ron’s release.
> United’s record buy is Dimitar Berbatov, who cost £30.75m in 2007, while they splashed out a total of £61.75m that season.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...e-theres-life-after-Fergie.html#ixzz2W8urdhNw



hey why not go for both :fergie

fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

THE SUN :troll

AUGUST 8th We'll Sign Ronaldo.
August 9th it'll be Bale.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

For Fuck Sake Moyes. I know your not used to spending but that doesn't mean you need to go all Footy manager up in this bitch


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Seeking a new forward, Real Madrid, as reported by AS, are thinking about Zenit St. Petersburg 26 year old Givanildo Vieira de Souza aka Hulk.


Don't want this overrated meathead.



> According to Sky Sport, despite the agreement between the two clubs, Borussia Dortmund 24 year old striker Robert Lewandowski is not intentioned to join Real Madrid, as he still hopes to sign for Bayern Munich.


Fucking idiot! Fuck Pep, you and your motherfucking momma.


----------



## NoyK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hulk at Real Madrid?

Wasn't the massive flop at Russia enough? :lmao


----------



## brocksmash

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> FC Sevilla have confirmed the signing of Steaua Bucharest striker Raul Rusescu for a fee believed to be in the region of €2 million. The striker will be a replacement for Alvaro Negredo who is on the verge of signing with Atletico Madrid.



some comments from the other forums:



> Sevilla is the most soberly run club in spain..look at how much they got for Alves,navas, and Ramos...now they are getting a 15+ goals a season striker for 2 million Euros!





> OK!! 2 million euros for a striker who scored 21 goals last season?!?!?! What a steaaallll!!!!


steal is the right word.

Chelsea fans should remember who this guy is.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we should?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what a ridiculous article

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ayers-coming-Premier-League--Jeff-Powell.html


never heard of the likes of jesus navas, says more about him as a football journalist than the premier league


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stealing a living like most journalists


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> we should?


i 'think' he scored against you in the europa? no idea otherwise.

and that united_07 article is trash. i am at a loss as to how this 20 year old right back can be described as a 2nd rate player? fernandinho who tore it up in the champions league? navas who would've been at chelsea if not for previous problems?

would love him to show how many 'elite' players are out there.

i personally had heard of all of those names besides varela and tonev. journalists being ignorant to football outside of england doesn't reflect on the general population.

he uses the example of neymar, barca have long put plenty of interest in him. i'm a big fan of him, but there is no way that he can be classified as an 'elite' player.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who the fuck hasn't heard of Jesus Navas? Especially a football journalist :lmao

Honestly sounds like something I would expect from a casual football fan who only ever watches the premier league and teams like Barca and Madrid.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

does not buy messi or ronaldo = buying 2nd rate players


----------



## Nov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

good time to be a west ham fan.

linked with just about everyone, and actually making bids.

carroll, negredo, lukaku, bony, adebayor, ba, zaha, ambrosini. should get carroll and the owner has said we will be signing another top striker alongside him. id say bony is probably most likely.

big sam + gold and sullivan is perfect. most aspirational ive ever remembered us being. actually looking at some class players and the owners are willing to spend. west brom losing lukaku and swansea potentially losing laudrup is great news for us, makes that top 8 very possible.

our squad is extremely strong. the signing of rat completes our fullback stocks. another centre half would be useful simply to provide depth behind reid, collins and tomkins. probably need 2 centre mids as we are a little short in there aswell, resigning o'neil would fill one.

then that just leaves two class target man strikers and as the owners appear to agree with me, things are looking up.

edit: would also love to see diarra and particularly ravel morrison stay with us next season. i want us to be the place where morrison fulfills his potential.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That being Uefa Cup, European Championship and World Cup winner Jesus Navas? Anyone with any interest in football should have heard of him.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looks like Coyle is going to be the next wigan manager (not a great choice IMO), hopefully that means Meulensteen stays now


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jeff Powell is the absolute dog's worst when it comes to football journalism.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought he was mainly a boxing journalist? Stick to that, I dunno if he's even good at it, but he's fucking awful with football.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I like Coyle. He was done in by injuries. If he didn't lose Holden and Muamba, he probably still has a job. 

Maybe they're still even in the Prem. That was a solid central midfield pairing. 

I think they lost that Korean winger to an injury as well. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rumour that pellegrini is going to be announced soon. i wonder if it has anything to do with schuster being announced.

i presume he'll also be award his title as world hide and seek champion too.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://content.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2013/June/Pellegrini-announced-as-Man-City-manager

and it's offical

HURRAY.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Richard Buxton ‏@Richard_Buxton_ 16m
> Further complications in #LFC's deal for Iago Aspas as the Spanish FA block the ttransfer over the player's licensed representatives


I think I need to find a new sport to replace football as my no.1 favourite. Unbelievable


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lolololololollolololololololol


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Seriously what is this shit


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Alaba to Arsenal rumors, wut :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I think I need to find a new sport to replace football as my no.1 favourite. Unbelievable


Shame i was hoping he was gonna end up been gash.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Alaba to Arsenal rumors, wut :lol


Alaba, El Shaarawy, Rooney and Fellaini? good times for arsenal.

But it can't top Cesc, Lewa, Garay, Thiago, Bale and Ronaldo :fergie.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Alaba to Arsenal rumors, wut :lol


:wenger

Good luck with that one Arsenal fans


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone tell me why City who have been linked with a new striker all year haven't been linked to Lewa? as far as i can tell see or heard of anyway?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Not sure City would get the best out of him.

We would though. Please.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

moyes and lewandowski

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BREAKING: Southampton sign Lyon defender Dejan Lovren on a 4 year deal. (@BarclaysBible)


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pellegrini is such an upgrade on that idiot Mancini.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Pellegrini is such an upgrade on that idiot Mancini.


Agreed, imo Mancini didn't have a strong enough backbone to deal with some of the City players.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> moyes and lewandowski
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


Moyes and strikers.

Expect RVP to spend more time chasing balls in to channels than doing what strikers do and get in the box and scoring goals.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes will have to change his style or gtfo, not at everton now he'll be expected to go out with the mindset to win every single game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He was expected to have the same mindset here, hence why more and more fans grew tired with him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If he can't adapt and change his style with the funds and players available to him then we'll have an answer whether he is good enough or not. But like joel said many weeks ago when he signed he'll have no choice but to be more positive and attacking or he said something along them lines.

If he gets shot of rooney, young and even nani/ando he has won me over for atleast a year regardless of how we play. Ohh and signs some midfielders :moyes1


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes will be fine, the negativity some people have around him is doing my head in a bit. By far the best available candidate.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes will have to change his style or gtfo, not at everton now he'll be expected to go out with the mindset to win every single game.


I don't think you can use his style at Everton to judge how he'll do at United, it' a completely different ball game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm intrested to see what he does in the champions league, fergie recently has been notorious for rotating in the group stages.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I don't think you can use his style at Everton to judge how he'll do at United, it' a completely different ball game.


Completely and utterly. The number of people who have been going on about how he will bring in Osman and Hibbert while making Van Persie another Anichebe is baffling. I know some are in jest, but there is a venom behind it because some seem upset we didn't get the media darling Mourinho. Thank fuck we didn't.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Completely and utterly. The number of people who have been going on about how he will bring in Osman and Hibbert while making Van Persie another Anichebe is baffling. I know some are in jest, but there is a venom behind it because some seem upset we didn't get the media darling Mourinho. Thank fuck we didn't.


I think some fans wanted a big name replacement, but in the long term I think Moyes is the perfect choice.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Completely and utterly. The number of people who have been going on about how he will bring in Osman and Hibbert while making Van Persie another Anichebe is baffling. I know some are in jest, but there is a venom behind it because some seem upset we didn't get the media darling Mourinho. Thank fuck we didn't.


media daring mourinho?

are you on crack or something?


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ English media loves Jose.

We will see if you still say "thank fuck" at the end of the season, T-C


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd have loved Jose for 2-3 years but that's all it would have been maybe 4 years tops but he's a tourist.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

love is a strong term. i think they have some respect for him due to his nature and accomplishments, but moyes too boasts an overwhleming popularity due to his stability and idea that "he does so much with such a small budget"

I believe there is a myth around moyes, and i should know because i fell for it. his record speaks for itself


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They loved jose from the off.

I agree the media also respect and like moyes.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> ^ English media loves Jose.
> 
> We will see if you still say "thank fuck" at the end of the season, T-C


Even if Mourinho has more success than us (very possible indeed) I will still be much happier without him at the club.

And yea @JOAL, the English media haven't stopped fapping over Mourinho since his comeback. They love a soundbite and Mourinho will bring them those every week. Moyes is no doubt respected, but not fawned over like Mourinho is by the British press.

I mean look at this shit - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...rs-cut-holiday-short-impress-David-Moyes.html

An 'article' supposedly about Kagawa that Mourinho somehow pops up in. He will be all over everything all season, and that's how he likes it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yohan Cabaye has signed with Monaco reports L'Equipe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Newcastle getting rid of french players? wut

Henrikh Mkhitaryan looks the fucking business... which is why I don't expect him to sign here


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Sign him up...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Slightly off topic, but I just saw this on twitter.




> Ian Holloway: “I don’t think my wife would be naked with anyone, hardly gets naked with me. But with a face like mine, don’t blame her.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ian Holloway


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I think I need to find a new sport to replace football as my no.1 favourite. Unbelievable


should just tell Aspas to fuck off then and sign Mkhitaryan. so much bullshit for what should be a fucking simple thing.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Pellegrini is such an upgrade on that idiot Mancini.


an idiot with a 56% win record, 7 cups and 4 league titles and a shield

shame we dont have that genius david moyes with a 44% win record and a league one title.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The English media absolutely loves Mourinho. The journos presented him with two homemade cakes at his first press conference back at Chelsea. Embarrassing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Poisonous cakes?


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's a media machine, When he first arrived i thought he was a nutcase, until i realised that if he gets the media as his lapdog it freed his players to run rampage and play free without the intrusion, genius move on his part at the time.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Yohan Cabaye has signed with Monaco reports L'Equipe


No he hasn't.

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 3m
Liverpool are close to agreeing a deal for Sunderland goalkeeper Simon Mignolet. Full story soon. #lfc #safc


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bye bye Reina.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they'll have to find someone to buy reina first. there's a problem.

with valdes staying barca aren't buying one this summer.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They must be confident they're selling Reina to go ahead with Mignolet coming in.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Reina.

Flirting with Barca all along, now they don't need him. He'll have to move to a club he doesn't want to now, or spend the season on the bench as Mignolet's no.2 and miss out on the World Cup squad.

Exactly what I kind of hoped would be the case after Valdes decided to stay with Barca. Can't be having players messing around with the club like that. GTFO.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mignolet deal isn't done yet, knowing Liverpool's luck he'll be within minutes of signing for them before Monaco decide to come in with a bid and offer Mignolet £250,000 a week


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Strootman's agent has said Napoli have made an offer for him, hopefully that means we are confident of getting Thiago


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Mignolet deal isn't done yet, knowing Liverpool's luck he'll be within minutes of signing for them before Monaco decide to come in with a bid and offer Mignolet £250,000 a week



If they're lucky that's what they'll offer Reina.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

juve interested in van ginkel


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™;19660025 said:


> They must be confident they're selling Reina to go ahead with Mignolet coming in.


Honestly wouldn't be bothered having Reina sit on the bench as our #2 until his contract runs out/gets sold to whoever.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

(Apparently) the club have said that there hasn't be any offers for Cabaye. I hope he stays but £23m which was the reported fee would be far too good to turn down. And assuming that was invested back in to buying new players I'm sure Graham Carr could find us a suitable replacement


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

betting suspended on cabaye -> monaco


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> an idiot with a 56% win record, 7 cups and 4 league titles and a shield
> 
> shame we dont have that genius david moyes with a 44% win record and a league one title.


You're actually making that comparison? Really?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

stupid comparison for a stupid post


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> stupid comparison for a stupid post


I just think Mancini is shit, lucked out with his Serie A titles at the time and scraped the Premiership by the skin of his teeth against a poor United. His European record is a joke as well. I think Pellegrini is great though. Do you not think he is an upgrade?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You think Mancini is shit, but you love Moyes :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he has to manage a game first before he can be anything


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> I just think Mancini is shit, lucked out with his Serie A titles at the time and scraped the Premiership by the skin of his teeth against a poor United. His European record is a joke as well. I think Pellegrini is great though. Do you not think he is an upgrade?


Yeah I've got to be honest here too Mancini doesn't really seem like a great coach. He just had a lot of money and good scouts to go out and buy him great players and buy him and the club a trophy. No chemistry what so ever in that club.. Pellegrini is a huge upgrade.

Oh and why compare Mancini with Moyes? Let Moyes prove himself first, give him a chance.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

okay so why is mourinho a great coach? ferguson a great coach?

after all they both had money and good scouts to go buy them players. so why is this not applied to them?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> okay so why is mourinho a great coach? ferguson a great coach?
> 
> after all they both had money and good scouts to go buy them players. so why is this not applied to them?


Because Mourinho and Ferguson built up a relationship with the players to make a team seem like a family, so that they would WANT to win! Ferguson did it for 26 years for one club and Mourinho's dominated Europe with that philosophy. Wasn't there a picture released around December that showed Balotelli and Mancini scrapping together during training? That pretty much just shows the chemistry that Mancini had with his players.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so the team didn't want to win in 2011/12? that's just garbage. he may have lost them towards the end but to say that he cant build a good team is just ridiculous. he is very poor in european competition and his record reflects that, but he leaves teams in good positions. he left inter in a better position. he's left us in a better position. fior and lazio he won cups with in poor financial times, having to sell off their best players and he still won things with them. do some research before coming out with such drivel.

so one relationship that bobby had with a notoriously difficult player represents the relationship he had with ALL his players? more crap. how about jose and his relationship with casillas? with pepe? with sergio ramos? players saying that they would leave if he didn't? that sounds like a lovely family. but i guess i can say that that means he's never been able to relate with players, right? right?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao how the fuck does team chemistry make you a better manager, provided the end result is the same?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> okay so why is mourinho a great coach? ferguson a great coach?
> 
> after all they both had money and good scouts to go buy them players. so why is this not applied to them?


Ferguson got the best out of some average players, I don't think Mancini could do that.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Ferguson got the best out of some average players, I don't think Mancini could do that.


This is exactly my point.. Who did Mancini ACTUALLY make the most out of and got the best out of? No one, he just bought bought bought with the money handed to him by the owners. 

But you SERIOUSLY don't think Pellegrini is an improvement? That's a good find.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> You think Mancini is shit, but you love Moyes :hmm:


I don't love Moyes, I just think he is the right man for the job at the moment.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Ferguson got the best out of some average players, I don't think Mancini could do that.


but he has.

kompany, clichy, zabaleta, hart, nastasic, lescott, barry, milner have all become better players under him. none of them really started off as anything above average or as guys who had potential. and he's gotten the best out of them.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> This is exactly my point.. Who did Mancini ACTUALLY make the most out of and got the best out of? No one, he just bought bought bought with the money handed to him by the owners.
> 
> But you SERIOUSLY don't think Pellegrini is an improvement? That's a good find.


it would be an exceptional find if you can find where i've said that. pellegrini is an exceptional manager but that doesn't make him an an automatic improvement.

not even going to dignify the first paragraph with a proper respond, you obviously don't have a clue

and 4th place better than a title? :lmao jesus christ. embarrassing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why is mancini so hated here


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> lescott


Lescott was fantastic for us.

Him and Jagielka was the best CB pairing in the Prem behind Vidic and Ferdinand.

Wouldn't say he's 'improved' per say at City.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yea, I took the fourth place thing out because I didn't want to carry on the Mancini thing after you bringing Ferguson and Mourinho into it as a comparison. But yea, I would say getting Everton to fourth at that time is a bigger accomplishment. You and I could have managed that Inter team to those titles, they were basically gift wrapped. Italian football and the other top clubs were in absolute turmoil and Inter profited, their performances in Europe still showed that they weren't a great side.

Mancini might work well as a short term manager in the future as a kick up the arse type of guy, but the way he alienates people will make it tough for him to have any sort of longevity anywhere.

And yea, I would say it was Moyes that helped Lescott realise his potential.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i couldn't have managed those inter teams, you couldn't have and no one else on this forum could have. i have no idea how to manage a football team, let alone inter. that is always just a really pointless throwaway line when you know it isn't true.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I bet Gunner could have.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i couldn't have managed those inter teams, you couldn't have and no one else on this forum could have. i have no idea how to manage a football team, let alone inter. that is always just a really pointless throwaway line when you know it isn't true.


Well that is just being pedantic, you know what I meant. Thank god no one pulls apart things you say when they aren't 100% factual....



Kiz said:


> mario had it much, much worse than suarez. stories were being made up about him every other day.


So every 2 days a new fabricated story came out about Balotelli, run me through them all. You should have hundreds.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In what way has Milner improved at City?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mancini getting dat '_foreign manager who doesn't want to suck off his own players and doesn't give any funny soundbites in press conferences so he must be boring and a shit manager despite how many trophies he has won_' hate. :rafabenitez


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> I bet Gunner could have.


He actually was on the bench during there Italian Cup match against Rochdalismo 10 years ago , true story but don't look it up


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Mancini getting dat '_foreign manager who doesn't want to suck off his own players and doesn't give any funny soundbites in press conferences so he must be boring and a shit manager despite how many trophies he has won_' hate. :rafabenitez


Benitez is much better than Mancini in fairness. Nicer guy too.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> So every 2 days a new fabricated story came out about Balotelli, run me through them all. You should have hundreds.


why would i have all the mario stories just off the top of my head?

i do enjoy the little attempt of grabbing a post from 2 weeks ago to try and save face after saying something really, really dumb.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Replacing Reina with Mignolet is great business.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Moyes will be fine, the negativity some people have around him is doing my head in a bit. *By far the best available candidate.*


Pretty much what said when it looked likely that Moyes was favourite to replace SAF



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I don't think you can use his style at Everton to judge how he'll do at United, it' a completely different ball game.


Agreed, if look at some of our play this season it's been very direct, only difference is instead knocking it on to big target man up top we were stretching play to Toni on right wing or going route one with Chicha or RvP running in behind, in ideal world team that plays best football wins all the trophies, buts that's not how it works. Sometimes gotta win ugly & football doesn't always have to be pretty, winning leagues is built on games where you win 1 or 2 nil or by the odd goal not by putting on great displays in all 38 games. In past 20 years under SAF there has been so many league games where we have won but played poor but still got the win by the odd goal cos I knew that those types of wins are best kinda wins cos those types of wins bring you closer to winning leagues, I'm not sitting there going well we won buts it just isn't enough i want us to playing great football first as that is what really matters. Couldn't give a shit. I'm not saying I don't want to be entertained but I'm not going be upset if our football isn't amazing, if Moyes gets what winning ugly is then he be ok cos what people seem to have forgotten is this team there now that SAF has left behind are winners they know what winning ugly is all about. Since they just had to do so this past season were won the PL title off back of it. How many great performances where in those 38 PL games? Not much But where a lot scrappy wins by odd goal where thought ok another win didn't play great overall but 3 points is what matters which means we are another step closer to league title at end of the season. If Moyes learns that & uses it we will be fine. 

I'm not going be upset about way we play, Moyes is his own man & players he got with us he can now play a lot different ways, if wants to we can go direct, if rather we played slow we can, its his decision his the man in charge now. But I remember Everton playing us in 1st game of season in August last year & played some good stuff, yeah used Felliani as target man & he bulled us fair enough. But lot time in that game where played some good crisp passing moves they dominated us for good parts of that game they deserved to win, Moyes uses what he has at his club to get best out his players in order win matches just as any other manager would do. The difference is now his got players like kagawa welbeck carrick RvP Rafael Jones DdG etc he can work with, it's whole different ball game. Moyes gonna learn some new tricks along the way to which is only a good thing IMO his also going to be doing this though with a team that just wants to keep winning more & more after just winning the PL title in May. It's new challenge new era at club only thi g that remains is that group there now are determined to keep winning trophy after trophy after trophy even without SAF & that will come across to Moyes ASAP IMO & that will be something new exciting for him to hopefully drive him towards wanting to keep winning trophies as well.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> why would i have all the mario stories just off the top of my head?


I made a flippant comment about anyone being able to manage that Inter side to those titles that is regularly thrown out, you didn't like it. So I clicked a random page in this thread to find a flippant comment of yours. Since you make plenty of these comments I was quick to find one. Seeing as you aren't a fan of people saying something that isn't an absolute fact, I thought you would like to run through the Balotelli stories.

Yes, it was silly to say that me and you could manage Inter to those titles, but it is a regularly used phrase to get a point across. Just like you saying a Balotelli story came out 'every other day' when that isn't exactly true either. It gets a point across, ok?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I heard that we're close on a deal with Hulk?


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do you want Hulk?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> why is mancini so hated here


b/c every 3rd poster is a United fan



T-C said:


> I don't love Moyes, I just think he is the right man for the job at the moment.


Its Manchester United, you could've gone for practically any manager you wanted and got him.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Its Manchester United, you could've gone for practically any manager you wanted and got him.


Yea, it seemed like Mourinho was the other 'candidate', but I just don't think he's right for United. Guardiola would have been the ideal man for me, but he isn't available. I don't think Klopp is ready to leave Dortmund yet either, so I think Moyes is the best fit.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> b/c every 3rd poster is a United fan
> 
> 
> 
> Its Manchester United, you could've gone for practically any manager you wanted and got him.


That's exactly what they did.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool have made an enquiry regrading German Pezella of River Plate and are closing in on Thiago Ilori of Sporting Lisbon


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez still really trying to push a move it seems



> "First I have a contract with the club, but if one day I want to sign (for another club), Liverpool will hear the offer, as it does with other players," Suarez was quoted as telling Spanish newspaper Marca.
> 
> "They must agree with other teams, but the word of the player, in this case mine, is important. If you need a change, you should listen to the player.
> 
> "Every player aspires (to be the best) and if you ask a child of eight years they would say one day they would go to Real Madrid or Barcelona."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...erpool-to-listen-as-future-remains-in-balance


Still find it funny how he talked about hating the way the Media hounded him here and yet he wants to go to Real fucking Madrid like he's gonna be able to live a peaceful life there. Also not gonna get excited over Mignolet until I see it happen for sure but yeah would love to have him here. 

As for Mancini why all the hate? Always thought he was a pretty decent coach, He just seemed to lack a bit of man management skills that guys like Fergie, Moyes, Klopp, Pep etc... do have. Even Jose had it when he was at Chelsea the first time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez and Bale in and Ronaldo out :fergie.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck Suarez, buck-toothed cunt.

Voronin>>>Suarez in my pantheon of all time greats.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck Suarez, buck-toothed cunt.
> 
> Voronin>>>Suarez in my pantheon of all time greats.


INb4 he does a u-turn and you all love him again see tevez/city and rooney/united :terry


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> INb4 he does a u-turn and you all love him again see tevez/city and rooney/united :terry


Tevez betrayal- went on to help win the title for City.

Rooney betrayal- went on to help win the title for United.

All will be forgiven Luis :suarez1


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Going to be annoying if Isco goes to City, brilliant goal for the u-21s

apparently what Martin Ferguson made of him enaldo



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Suarez and Bale in and Ronaldo out :fergie.












:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i wouldnt be too annoyed. the boy is amazingly good, and can only get better. get it done txiki.

it's funny the different ways that tevez and shrek have gone since their first little discretions. carlos put his hand up, admitted he made a mistake, got ultra fit in the off season and apologised to the fans. went on to have quite a good all round season. wouldn't quite say all has been forgotten and forgiven tho.

shrek sulked around a bit, got some more cash, continued his poor attitude and pulled the same stunt just as ferguson was retiring. most likely won't be given the same leeway as he was given after questioning the club's ambition, a big big no no in any scenario imo.

and now it looks like they may both be headed out of each club in the same window. funny how things play out sometimes.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :fergie


dafuq


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Yea, it seemed like Mourinho was the other 'candidate', but I just don't think he's right for United. Guardiola would have been the ideal man for me, but he isn't available. I don't think Klopp is ready to leave Dortmund yet either, so I think Moyes is the best fit.


Mourinho is a far better manager than Moyes. He might've put a few noses out of joint, but he could get the job done. As for Klopp, i don't think he would've left Dortmund either but you can always try. Pep obviously unavailable, Heynckes wanted a break, but then there are the unlikely shots that you could've had a crack at over Moyes.



JD=JohnDorian said:


> That's exactly what they did.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :fergie


just wait till august the 8th


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :fergie


:ksi2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BREAKING: Liverpool have reached an agreement with Sevilla for the transfer of Luis Alberto. http://www.estadiodeportivo.com/sev...rrado-luis-alberto-marcha-liverpool/6012.html


I'm enjoying this constant stream of players into the club


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What do you guys think of Draxler heading to Chelsea or United?


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sarcasm1 said:


> What do you guys think of Draxler heading to Chelsea or United?


I've only seen him play a few times but he looks like he has quality and at only 19 he'd be a great signing, I just can't see Chelsea spending £38m on ANOTHER midfielder.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he has a 5 year deal and is a good prospect. he wouldn't come cheap.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no club is going to pay 38 mil for him.

if it was about 25 mil then i could see interest.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> no club is going to pay 38 mil for him.
> 
> if it was about 25 mil then i could see interest.


Looks at sig...


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> *Mourinho is a far better manager than Moyes. He might've put a few noses out of joint, but he could get the job done*. As for Klopp, i don't think he would've left Dortmund either but you can always try. Pep obviously unavailable, Heynckes wanted a break, but then there are the unlikely shots that you could've had a crack at over Moyes.


After a few years Jose would of walked away after getting bored & finding /wanting new toy/challenge, I said this at time that Manchester United is about long term planning with idea of building on the future. Jose got everything he wanted/asked for at Real Madrid & he still wanted more & more control which is fine but he still ends up fighting everybody at club when he couldn't get his way/asked for to much & damage his caused internally at the club is just to much. Yeah you get a winner but in a few years time what happens then? When his reached his limit does he stick around? No looks for new challenge at another club. 

Another factor is how Jose treats his youth players, not given even the chance to impress, if player who costs a lot who plays in a position where can bring through a player from youth has Jose ever brought them in? No we want youth players to prove themselves & give them chances not many will make it which fine but still got give them a fair enough chance? If want the quick fix then Jose way to go but life after SAF we don't want guy who carries baggage that Jose does & we want longevity at club, if we got Jose then he leave a few years later then have keep looking for next manager which bring whole host of problems to club & god knows where end up. We went for manager who actually can/has stay at club for long time & builds them up & promotes youth which is great quality to have in a manager, it quality not to many managers have but SAF all about building sides up by staying years at time & promoting youth & so is Moyes. I don't see that as bad thing I much rather know that Moyes stick around for years building foundation for future success over time then Jose who creates havoc at club trying fight everybody he can till gets he way while winning a few things then walk away after 2/3 years leaving club is state of flux. 

I don't hate Jose, his one best managers around, his a proven winner & if you want any manager in the world to bring to the club who you know will win stuff at your club then Jose will be right at top of list. But he just isn't right man to be manager at Manchester United, In fact I would say reasons I list above & baggage he carries means mcfc must of thought the same or something very similar about Jose, not sure if Jose ever turned them down cos wanted mufc job but mcfc want to be the team over next decade plus that we are now & now that SAF has gone then will feel door is open but mcfc then will need to have the right manager in place who they know can bring success to them by being given time to prove himself & staying for years & years & building success at the club. Would that happen if Jose is in charge? Its/his not a risk worth taking & Manchester United, board & SAF clearly thought this & likely MCFC did to. Hence reason he was overlooked & he was never even contacted when SAF left i think Jose was only contacted after Moyes was given the job. I don't think ever seen mcfc ever really want Jose they only ever wanted Pellegrini even before news leaked back in April/May & Jose been available all season. Says a lot went with guy who doesn't have PL experience who didn't win anything "major" in La Liga but they knew he was the right manager that they feel will bring them that success over the next few years. Just as we do by going for Moyes. I guess in 4/5 years time we will have to see who did make the right decision.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is that Kagawa playing on the left for Japan? but but fergie misused him in that role :fergie

cracking goal from neymar btw (i know wrong thread)


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't hate the idea of Mignolet leaving because we are getting good money for him (£10 million for a keeper is pretty boss) and it fits with our new philosophy of selling players for profit. Forster would probably be my no 1 replacement. I like Westwood but not 100% he'd be a great replacement. Too good to be sat on our bench mind.

Alfred Duncan from inter is supposedly Angelonis main target atm though. Youtube makes him look good so he must be good right? Plus the last CM Inter gave away seems alright :side:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do you think Mignolet would be an improvement on current Reina, Shep?

I haven't seen enough of him to decide myself.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Good lord yes he would be an upgrade on last season's Reina.*


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As someone who watched a lot of both, absolutely. His only downside is his distribution but he's gotten way better at that in the two or three years we've had him. As a shot stopper he's phenominal and the only really bad game he had was against Villa. Danny Rose might have been my favourite player last year but Mig was easily the most important. I didn't even think Reinas second half of the year was bad by any means but Mignolets certainly an improvement and arguably has room to get a lot better.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a cardboard cutout would be better than reina was at some points this season

he pulled it together near the end but my god was he dire at some points

interesting to note hoe most premier league sides have atleast a good to great goalkeeper


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Good lord yes he would be an upgrade on last season's Reina.*





Shepard said:


> As someone who watched a lot of both, absolutely. His only downside is his distribution but he's gotten way better at that in the two or three years we've had him. As a shot stopper he's phenominal and the only really bad game he had was against Villa. Danny Rose might have been my favourite player last year but Mig was easily the most important. I didn't even think Reinas second half of the year was bad by any means but Mignolets certainly an improvement and arguably has room to get a lot better.


Dem seals of approvement. (Y)



JOAL.com said:


> a cardboard cutout would be better than reina was at some points this season
> 
> he pulled it together near the end but my god was he dire at some points
> 
> interesting to note *hoe* most premier league sides have atleast a good to great goalkeeper


Who you calling a HOE? :snoopdogg (must request Snoop Dogg smilie) :jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that hulk sure looks good in a wet t shirt


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't see Draxler being sold.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Man City fear secret scouting database could have been HACKED by employee of Premier League rival
> 
> Etihad Stadium officials are thought to have brought in espionage experts to investigate the security breach of their online performance analysis system
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/man-city-fear-secret-scouting-1955505


:moyes1


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're supposedly close to signing Banega from Valencia. Schneiderlin and Banega running midfield, looking good if we can get him.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Banega is a fucking idiot though. The muppet ran himself over a little while back :lol


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeh well I don't expect intelligence in the real world from footballers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Banega is a good player, if Southampton get him then that's a huge signing for them. I'd happily have him at Spurs.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



R.Scorpio said:


> We're supposedly close to signing Banega from Valencia. Schneiderlin and Banega running midfield, looking good if we can get him.


Brilliant player when he wants to be, but has attitude problems if manager gets him motivated & gets him focused on pitch then Southampton got classy CM on there hands. It would wreck Valencia team that him & Soldado are 2 players that make the Valencia side tick, Banega is heartbeat of team & the team built around & for him & his guy who pushes them forward when Valencia attack & Soldado one who takes the chances his given. Since Valencia need cash ASAP & without CL football they will no doubt need to raise money & selling there best players will be only way around it. I do seriously worry about Valencia I didnt use to until last summer when the Valencia board decided Unai Emery getting the side 3rd consistently in La Liga just wasn't good enough anymore.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Sky Sources: Liverpool closing on Henrikh Mkhitaryan. *:mark::mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Banega could play for any team in the world. He's absolutely amazing against the bigger teams, Barcelona in particular. He doesn't look like he gives a fuck half the time though. Southampton would be a terrible move for him, he should be in the CL.

Kinnear back at Newcastle. Please god have some press conferences. GOAT mic skills.


----------



## JLawls91

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joe Kinnear as our Director of Football.

Another clueless self-assured twat in charge of us, and its that twat again. I honestly think we're the running joke of football just when we think we're clear from that tag.

Actually sick of football.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

'CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT'

- joe kinnear.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Joe Kinnear fpalm







Charles Insomnia


I actually can't believe this is real. Mike Ashley must be out of his fucking mind


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surprised benaga would go to Southampton tbh. Like others have said the guy could play for most clubs in the world. Frankly if he does leave I could see him going somewhere like Monaco instead


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont see the hype with banega. was supposedly meant to set the world on fire a couple of years ago and we're still waiting. don't really see much difference between him and gago honestly.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's better than Gago, can play anywhere in the midfield. He's not one of those players to get loads of goals/assists but he's a very good passer and reacts to the opponents tactics superbly. He almost single handily ripped Malaga apart when Valencia beat them 5-1 this season.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Spoke to Joe Kinnear. 3 year contract at #nufc as director of football. *Overseeing playing style and transfers*.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JLawls91 said:


> Joe Kinnear as our Director of Football.
> 
> Another clueless self-assured twat in charge of us, and its that twat again. I honestly think we're the running joke of football just when we think we're clear from that tag.
> 
> Actually sick of football.


Newcastle United appoint a new director of football. I'm sure theres a fucking joke in 'ere. 

:hendo


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4 :hendo5 :hendo6 :hendo7 :hendo8 :hendo9 mghendowithabeard

:brodgers

Didn't know they were back :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> He's better than Gago, can play anywhere in the midfield. He's not one of those players to get loads of goals/assists but he's a very good passer and reacts to the opponents tactics superbly. He almost single handily ripped Malaga apart when Valencia beat them 5-1 this season.


not just in terms of ability, but hype, similar positions, both argentine. i remember gago being close to signing for us in one window, and we almost paid 15 mil for him. gago at his best was an excellent passer, not big on assists or goals but could dictate a game with pure passing from the midfield. of course his career has fallen away something terrible since then, but banega reminds me a lot of gago.

also the guy that wrote that hacking article about us says we know who did it and so do the paper, but for legal reasons can't name names. juicy.

David ‏@Dakeb_MCFCforum 8h
@sbates_people do city know the recipient club of the hacked data?

Steve Bates ‏@sbates_people
@Dakeb_MCFCforum yes and so do #sundaypeople but for legal reasons unable to say as yet

David ‏@Dakeb_MCFCforum 8h
@sbates_people does it seem to be an independent hacker that later hawked the info, or instigated by the recipient club?

Steve Bates ‏@sbates_people 8h
@Dakeb_MCFCforum latter

David ‏@Dakeb_MCFCforum 8h
@sbates_people wow, that would be a serious and embarrassing allegation against them. Possibly criminal. I can't imagine it being a PL club.

Steve Bates ‏@sbates_people 8h
@Dakeb_MCFCforum it is


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've always wanted to do a Kinnear. Walk into a room of a bunch of people you've heard a bit about but don't actually recognise, ask who someone is, and then call them a cunt right off the bat. Would be amazing.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:bron


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> :bron


*Holy crap! Can't believe they've delayed the start of the ICC Champions Trophy game*


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can't believe that he's got the same TV as me..


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:hendo

Fuck they're back


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joe Kinnear is back?


This is a great day aolo

Makes me appreciate our DoF even more really. I might not have heard much about him but at least its not Joe Kinnear :hendo


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is the GOD back?

:brodgers


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao hilarious, I assume that Ashley is just trying to run Pardew off without having to pay him compensation.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've been linked to Ola Toivonen from PSV for £4 million. Doubt it will happen because his agent has strong links with WBA and Villa, both clubs are apparently interested in him. I've also heard that he's a bit of a dirty cunt by all accounts, he's also a bit of a whinger as well. Still, we could do with another goal scorer and he looks decent in that department.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DARK ANDRE won the avatar :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck that needs to be a smilie on herE ASAP


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










This is greatest thing I've ever seen in my entire life


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You're welcome lads :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OH MY GOD

Just when I thought the football threads couldn't get any better.

Outstanding.

:brodgers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Inter Milan president Massimo Moratti has confirmed that Tottenham Hotspur are among those interested in Fredy Guarin.(@TransferSources)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain to Arsenal, done deal?


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Higuain to Arsenal, done deal?


Not heard a peep over here about any fee being agreed or even significant interest from Sky or BBC. Twitter might be going crazy though along with tabloid rumours.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers is poised for talks with Shakhtar Donetsk midfielder Henrikh Mkhitaryan this week as he attempts to seal a £20 million deal.

As first revealed by Telegraph Sport, Rodgers has identified Mkhitaryan as his flagship signing for the summer and has tabled a bid which is believed to have triggered a release clause inserted into the 24-year-old’s contract by the Ukrainian champions.

Liverpool are now waiting for the go-ahead to meet the Armenia international, one of the most highly regarded playmakers in Europe, and are hopeful of completing a transfer that will represent a huge statement of intent.

Ian Ayre, the club’s managing director, cancelled a trip to attend an economics conference in Brazil to remain in England to assist in the deal and Liverpool will step up their bid to sign him in the next 48 hours.

Liverpool are understood to be aware of potential competition from a German club, possibly Borussia Dortmund, and know an impressive sales pitch is required to convince Mkhitaryan to move to Anfield.

Rodgers has already signed Celta Vigo striker Iago Aspas and Kolo Touré from Manchester City, but Mkhi.taryan’s signing will be seen as a real coup if they can finalise the deal.

Mkhitaryan scored 25 goals for Shakhtar last season and produced an excellent performance in his country’s defeat of Denmark in their World Cup qualifier six days ago.*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ah shakhtar

the new hipster club

pfff... like they ever beat anyone important


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Liverpool are against Dortmund for the same player they will lose, and I will laugh ....a lot.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wish I never saw this, but now I have I must share it with you good folks:

http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/the-best-footballers-in-europe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is it just me or is Robben not on that list?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Our future keeper is the 46th best player in Europe :mark:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> I wish I never saw this, but now I have I must share it to you good folks:
> 
> http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/the-best-footballers-in-europe


I don't know where to start so I'm not going to.

Agreed with Ribery 3rd though tbf.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If Liverpool are against Dortmund for the same player they will lose, and I will laugh ....a lot.


then we will sign Eriksen. Unless Dortmund want to spash out on both :hmm:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> then we will sign Eriksen. Unless Dortmund want to spash out on both :hmm:


Then we will sign Bernard :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

havent clicked that joel link but judging from his post i presume that's the horrible list that has rafael as the 21st best player in europe?

fm favourite lucas digne to psg.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Liverpool Echo is reporting that Liverpool will face a major battle to sign Shakhtar Donetsk's Armenia midfielder Henrikh Mkhitaryan, 24.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That list is a joke.

Rafael not in the top 5? Joke.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> I wish I never saw this, but now I have I must share it with you good folks:
> 
> http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/the-best-footballers-in-europe


:lmao

Chelsea only has :mata in that list and even then fucking Leighton Baines is higher, hell Arsenal even has two in that list.

And no Big Game :robben2 and :andres pretty much means this is the Worst. List. Ever.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't think it will actually happen but if Arsenal sign Nani I'm going to be so pissed.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Baines at number 16 above the likes of Mata & Falcao. Santi Carzola in the top 10. No Iniesta Or Robben


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Whilst I wouldn't put Santi in the top 10 or anywhere near, I don't think that's too much of a stretch.

Re: Banega

Immense player. Incredibly gifted but has a poor attitude as in, he looks bored half the time. About Gago being similar to him, well, that's not true. Gago is more of a defensive minded CM, while Banega is a deep-lying playmaker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No bebe? shocking list.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Whilst I wouldn't put Santi in the top 10 or anywhere near, I don't think that's too much of a stretch.
> 
> Re: Banega
> 
> Immense player. Incredibly gifted but has a poor attitude as in, he looks bored half the time. About Gago being similar to him, well, that's not true. Gago is more of a defensive minded CM, while Banega is a *deep-lying playmaker*.


Oh those Football Manager terms being applied to real life.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool have reportedly agreed a deal to sign Sevilla star Luis Alberto for a fee of £6.8m, according to reports in Spain. [talkSPORT]


Not bad.

And Kiz, what's up with the music at the beginning of the city season review 2011-12? TOO HARDCORE


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Oh those Football Manager terms being applied to real life.


Love me a good trequartista.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We seem to sign Luis Alberto about thrice a week


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Love me a good trequartista.


Can't beat a good old ball playing defender


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool are keen on Toby Alderweireld after the player’s father said they had failed to agree terms with Leverkusen. (Source: talkSPORT)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago Alcantara: &quote;After Tuesdays final i will decide my future, everyone will know very soon(@TransferSources).


----------



## CGS

I await not getting Alberto or Mkhitaryan


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So in Joe Kinnear news, he's been on talksport and created some new crackers including:

Claiming he signed Tim Krul (he didn't)
Calling Cabaye "Yohan Kebab"
and also "Derek Llambezee was director of football, he's now resigned." He's managing director.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> Liverpool manager *Brendan Rodgers* is poised for talks with Shakhtar Donetsk midfielder Henrikh Mkhitaryan this week as he attempts to seal a £20 million deal.
> 
> As first revealed by Telegraph Sport, Rodgers has identified Mkhitaryan as his flagship signing for the summer and has tabled a bid which is believed to have triggered a release clause inserted into the 24-year-old’s contract by the Ukrainian champions.
> 
> Liverpool are now waiting for the go-ahead to meet the Armenia international, one of the most highly regarded playmakers in Europe, and are hopeful of completing a transfer that will represent a huge statement of intent.
> 
> Ian Ayre, the club’s managing director, cancelled a trip to attend an economics conference in Brazil to remain in England to assist in the deal and Liverpool will step up their bid to sign him in the next 48 hours.
> 
> Liverpool are understood to be aware of potential competition from a German club, possibly Borussia Dortmund, and know an impressive sales pitch is required to convince Mkhitaryan to move to Anfield.
> 
> Rodgers has already signed Celta Vigo striker Iago Aspas and Kolo Touré from Manchester City, but Mkhi.taryan’s signing will be seen as a real coup if they can finalise the deal.
> 
> Mkhitaryan scored 25 goals for Shakhtar last season and produced an excellent performance in his country’s defeat of Denmark in their World Cup qualifier six days ago.


:brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






:brodgers


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mhe Tar Yan


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joe Kinnear is one of these men who you have to wonder how he's allowed out in public by himself let alone have a high profile, high-paying job at a Premier League football club.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :brodgers







Why is this a related video


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*







"Tayotee, Ben Afra, Yohan Kabartz, Cee-cee, Hatem Ben Afri, Shola Amamobrey"










Unbelievable, Mike Ashley has to have been on the bath salts


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Pro Evo ever lose their license to use real footballer names they should hire Joe Kinnear as a consultant.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kinnear strikes me as someone who, as well as being a moron, would be a complete wanker.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

West Ham to supposedly give Carroll a six year deal at £100,000 p/w according to The Telegraph. He'll have a medical tomorrow.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if Big Andy is some kind of a genius or not.....I think I'm leaning towards the former.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£100,000k a week with less pressure on his back? Yeah he's a genius tbh


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> So in Joe Kinnear news, he's been on talksport and created some new crackers including:
> 
> Claiming he signed Tim Krul (he didn't)
> Calling Cabaye "Yohan Kebab"
> and also "Derek Llambezee was director of football, he's now resigned." He's managing director.


Samuel Ameobi ‏@Sammy_Ameobi 6h
Wow at least get my name right

i laughed.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™;19778537 said:


> Oh those Football Manager terms being applied to real life.


Oh yes. I'm sorry. Pirlo, Alonso, etc are all DMs. My bad.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Oh those Football Manager terms being applied to real life.





Green Light said:


> Love me a good trequartista.


except trequartista is a term thats actually used in real life :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nothing wrong with using the terms trequartista and regista (deep lying playmaker). Both are used regularly in football and calling them just striker/attacking midfielder or defensive midfielder/central midfielder respectively doesn't describe their role enough.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jack sullivan saying 15.5 mil + 2 mil of extras for big andeh, SIX YEAR contract too.

jesus christ. 6 year deal.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i had no idea there was such demand for big andeh


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










He's signing a kid's Liverpool shirt, must be happening now. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Welcome Henro :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some massive eyebrows on show in that first pic. Pretty sure the little kid in the back is the boy from Jumanji when he turns into a monkey.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


>


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's going to break my heart when Thiago goes to city or Chelsea.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> It's going to break my heart when Thiago goes to city or Chelsea.


I have that exact same feeling in my gut. I'm sorta hoping he really doesn't like Jose & he doesn't think get much playing time at mcfc though I have faith agent De Gea has been chatting in Thiago ear about joining us. 

I can't see him staying at Barcelona, I do seriously hope he comes to us his exactly type CM we are in need of, fact his going for as little as £15/€18M is just a bonus. Thought interesting that when we tried sign him 2 years ago we used Cesc going there that aummer to tell Thiago he would stall his progression in the main team & now get even less chances. Very clever to plant that thought in his head like that & not like its wrong either. Playing very long game with that if we sign him & its still a massive if I seriously don't think I would ever stop smiling.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> It's going to break my heart when Thiago goes to city or Chelsea.


I don't know why, but I have a feeling he is keen on a move to United, De Gea may be a deciding factor.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll be sad to see Reina go.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Roberto Martinez is set to make a fresh bid and bring in Leroy Fer.

He was set to join in January but because he had just recovered from a knee problem, we tried to bargain a new deal with FC Twente and they lolled at us and pulled out the deal.

Hopefully we don't fuck about with this one.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

looks like we're pulling out of the cavani race to secure isco, cavani to madrid, isco to us, no one to chelsea. i can live with this.

dzeko to stay too apparently, tevez to be the only striker sold. gomez pls.


----------



## fandangoing

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/c...s/2013/6/17/4438134/vlad-chiriches-chelsea-fc

hahaha... would laugh my ass off if Chelski pay €15 million for this no name.


----------



## Noithasn

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah I remember laughing my ass off when Manchester United paid over eight million euros for that no name back in 06. What was his name again, oh yeah Vidic.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tiago Ilori, Luis Alberto, Henrikh Mkhitaryan, Simon Mignolet and Cristian Atsu are 5 very possible ins for Liverpool.


----------



## kusksu

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if i should post this here, but the premier league fixtures are out. United have Chelsea, Liverpool and City in the first five matches and also a hard opening away match to Swansea. Moyes needs to hit the ground running


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why do we play City/Chelsea one after each other twice? Stupid.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Is there actually any strength to Thiago leaving Barca? Besides the release clause? I just can't see him moving. *


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Is there actually any strength to Thiago leaving Barca? Besides the release clause? I just can't see him moving. *


http://manunitedfans.lockerdome.com/media/108190562


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bild reports that Borussia Dortmund have contacted Chelsea over Romelu Lukaku. Transfer Central(@TransferNewsCen)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everton start the season against Norwich (a), WBA (h), Cardiff (a)

Looking at a 9 pointer start in all honesty.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they can contact about him from now until next year, it wont change anything

we are not a selling club


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So far,Cristiano has no intention to extend contract with Real Madrid.But this doesn't mean leaving now.Let's see,might be a strategy


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



fandangoing said:


> http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/c...s/2013/6/17/4438134/vlad-chiriches-chelsea-fc
> 
> hahaha... would laugh my ass off if Chelski pay €15 million for this no name.


you shouldnt be proud of your ignorance son


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Twitter's going crazy over a "major, groundbreaking deal."


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> Everton start the season against Norwich (a), WBA (h), Cardiff (a)
> 
> Looking at a 9 pointer start in all honesty.


I'd say 7 tbh. Brom could be a tricky tie. Depends on how they cope after Lukaku


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> they can contact about him from now until next year, it wont change anything
> 
> we are not a selling club


i doubt it would be to sell. probably loan. dortmund know it's not going to happen and they aren't going to splash out 20+ mil on a player.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looking at our fixtures, we will be at the top of the table in December, crumble in March, and finish 4th in May. #SuccessfulSeason


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool Football Club have confirmed that Andy Carroll has completed a permanent transfer to West Ham United.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-complete-andy-carroll-sale


Official.

Expecting the incoming transfers to step up a gear now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i doubt it would be to sell. probably loan. dortmund know it's not going to happen and they aren't going to splash out 20+ mil on a player.


if its a loan, id do it immediately. 

regular game time is how lukaku will fulfil his potential, especially at a top club like dortmund

not sure why Jose is bringing him back so soon


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> Everton start the season against Norwich (a), WBA (h), Cardiff (a)
> 
> Looking at a 9 pointer start in all honesty.


We only lost four home games last season and only six other teams (including yourselves) lost less. If the fixture was the other way around I'd be more inclined to agree but I think it's most likely to end up being a draw... 










Fwiw I reckon you will take 5 points with the win coming against tactically naive Ian Holloway and his Crystal Palace side (*ignore this last part* :side. 

You also have to take into consideration that it might take Martinez a few games to adjust Everton's play to his own style. I doubt that you will be as hoofy under Martinez who has a philosophy built on short passing play from the back :brodgers

With that last smiley comes a good example as to how it can take a while for a new manager/style to work at a new club, Liverpool took just 2 points in their first five games last season (before facing us :side. A far more minor (no Wagg or Cody) example is Spurs under AVB who were shit in their first three games. Then there was our 3 points from the opening seven without a win before our ten game undefeated streak. 

In before Martinez/Everton hit the ground running and tonk us at carra.

*EDIT: Okay, I just realised you are playing Cardiff and not Palace fpalm.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Napoli striker Edinson Cavani will be a Chelsea player in the next 48 hours. (Bild)


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cavani wont leave for a cent less than his release clause


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this on twitter, look what someone ( probably de gea) wrote on his hattrick ball at 0:43 (lower left)







"Nos vemos en Manchester" (see you in manchester) :side:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

isco played in the same game

:kobe3


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Stop fucking teasing me with Thiago. *


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Agent De Gea :mark:


----------



## Hawksea

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is Rooney staying?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> isco played in the same game
> 
> :kobe3












:side:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :side:


not visible: isco on his knees in front of thiago


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sounds to me like isco just wants a taste of success


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isco sounds dedicated. De Gea needs to show that kind of initiative.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

supposedly ROMAN is out to get tiago's signature

in person


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> supposedly ROMAN is out to get tiago's signature
> 
> in person


he already got tiago signature in 2004 8*D


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can't see Mourinho wanting a Barca player nor can I see a Barca player wanting to play for Mourinho.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

does Egame post on the barcaforum as well?



> Chill the fuck out, why would ThiaGOAT go to some chitty beta club like MU instead of stay at us and become the next Xavi? Why would he throw away everything he has and go the team that plays the most unattractive football in England even after Stoke? I'm sure the prospect of being worshipped as the best CM in MU's history is great but is this minor ego stroke worth a career ending transfer?


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thats way too calm for Egame.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i didnt know united_07 lurked on barcaforum

it explains a lot


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Chill the fuck out, why would ThiaGOAT go to some chitty beta club like MU instead of stay at us and become the next Xavi? *Why would he throw away everything he has and go the team that plays the most unattractive football in England even after Stoke?* I'm sure the prospect of being worshipped as the best CM in MU's history is great but is this minor ego stroke worth a career ending transfer?


He's signing for us? :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> does Egame post on the barcaforum as well?


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll be genuinely surprised if that's not EGame. No one else can come up with ThiaGOAT.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


>


Bet you would be interested in hearing my opinion on the Carroll transfer to West Ham, wouldn't you?



Spoiler: my opinion


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is that a Barca forum for people not from Barcelona or even Spain? It's full of English speaking posters! 

Dem daytrippers. 







Your opinion is a little question mark, shows how valid your opinion is


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Check again :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think I just shit myself I laughed that hard :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man United On the Verge Of Completing Deal to Sign Barcelona Midfielder Thiago Alcantara (@caughtoffside) http://t.co/e5yYCuSjyV


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Of course we are. Along with Ronaldo and Bale. We're gonna be great next season.*










*Can't stop.*


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's more where that came from if you want to see them :brodgers

I was particularly pleased with the MAGIC TAXI that I made as well.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*THE DARK ANDRE* raising the official GOATness of the thread to new levels :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> *THE DARK ANDRE* raising the official GOATness of the thread to new levels :brodgers





Spoiler: not expecting everyone to get this joke


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is the joke that Brendan's face looks like a frowning upside down fish head after Liverpool lose to Oldham? :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'll just leave this here.....













:lmao olly from redcafe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain. :mark:

Alright.

MORE, Arsenal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to the Mirror 



> Newcastle's Derek Llambias quit after Joe Kinnear pulled the plug on Douglas transfer
> 19 Jun 2013 22:32
> New director of football had never heard of FC Twente defender. Who has played in Champions League. And been in Holland squad


:lmao


----------



## Murph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Having already signed Amido Balde, we're (Celtic) closing in on Virgil Van Dijk. Great name. Young players with lots of potential and huge sell-on value, love our transfer policy these days. Hopefully another Champions League run on the cards.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How is Honda still in Russia, and not in one of the big four leagues?

I'd take him at Arsenal in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> How is Honda still in Russia, and not in one of the big four leagues?
> 
> I'd take him at Arsenal in a heartbeat.


Available for sod all! There'll be a lot of takers for him.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pretty sure he's a free agent now as well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Pretty sure he's a free agent now as well.


Not until January I don't think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> New Everton manager Roberto Martinez wants to sign Birmingham winger Nathan Redmond, 19, in a £3m move.





> Steve Bruce has agreed a £2.25m deal to take Birmingham defender Curtis Davies, 28, to Hull City. He is also interested in signing Leicester's 26-year-old goalkeeper Kasper Schmeichel.





> Real Madrid frontman Gonzalo Higuain, 25, agrees personal terms in excess of £130,000 a week with Arsenal ahead of a club-record £22m move.





> Cardiff will pay Blackpool £8m for winger Tom Ince, 21, although his former club Liverpool have an option to match the bid.


Only really newish news on the BBC Gossip page.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Redmond would be a class signing for everton.


----------



## Nov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=4957197631

andy carroll bebo from when he was 16. you all may have already seen it, but eh. this is the man we are spending 56 million on..


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who is Juventus going to get now that Arsenal are getting Higuain


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

betting suspended for higuain to arsenal

recieved a 10 mil bid from juve for kolarov.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*












AlexHumph said:


>


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently gala are on the verge of signing Jon Obi mikel

not sure how i feel about this


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> apparently gala are on the verge of signing Jon Obi mikel
> 
> not sure how i feel about this


I imagine something like this






with more dancing


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it basically reduces our midfield number to a geriatric, a guy who cant stop running, and a dude who hasnt been great since 2008


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I still don't understand why Arsenal are looking at Higuain for that much. They don't need him imo. They've got enough strikers who are scoring (albeit rotational). They could get a quality holding midfielder and another CB for a little more than they'd spend on Higuain. Be a good signing regardless though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mundo Deportivo: Isco has rejected Real Madrid's offer and if nothing changes will join City for a fee close to £21million shortly.

heyooooo


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What is Ramires' natural position?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Alex Pearce is close to signing a new deal with Reading FC after talks over a new contract took a step forward during the past fortnight.
> 
> http://www.getreading.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/alex-pearce-closer-signing-new-4687921


Won't be seeing him come to Liverpool then. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Pretty sad that this is the best transfer news the club has had so far this summer :jose


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> it basically reduces our midfield number to a geriatric, a guy who cant stop running, and *a dude who hasnt been great since 2008*


Been racking my brain trying to find out who you were referring to, I got nothing.



Arnold Tricky said:


> I still don't understand why Arsenal are looking at Higuain for that much. They don't need him imo. They've got enough strikers who are scoring (albeit rotational). They could get a quality holding midfielder and another CB for a little more than they'd spend on Higuain. Be a good signing regardless though.


They need a clinical finisher, I can't tell you how many times I've seen Giroud, Podolski, and Gervinho miss sitters, the likes of which ended up costing them in the Capital one cup against Bradford and against Blackburn in the FA Cup and even points in the league.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

michael essien


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh yeah, that guy. Oh well at least he's back with his daddy. :mourinho



And Eva. :datass


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Won't be seeing him come to Liverpool then. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Pretty sad that this is the best transfer news the club has had so far this summer :jose


It just means you can pay even more over the top money for a British player. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> What is Ramires' natural position?


CAM. kinda

basically hes at his best when hes running straight at a defence full speed making them shit their pants, especially on the counter

unfortunately, he lacks the passing, shooting or even dribbling ability to make anything of it

dude is just really fucking fast and never tires. and every once in a while, he has moments of genuine unbelievable brilliance


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rumours that thiago will be announced as a utd player in a matter of hours


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> What is Ramires' natural position?


He's best when we are playing with a 4-3-3 formation. It means he'll be the box to box midfielder. He's not a fantastic tackler or reader of the game, so he's not that good enough to play a lot of games at defensive midfield. And his technique isn't good enough to play an out and out advanced midfield role. So when he is playing in a midfield trio with both defensive and offensive roles sorted, he's allowed to just be the energy guy - closing down the opposition, being a constant nuisance and breaking forward with his pace to cause problems.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> rumours that thiago will be announced as a utd player in a matter of hours












Please let this happen. Bar the U-21's I haven't seen a huge amount of him but what I have seen is great plus he is a midfielder, from Barca. Him in our midfield automatically improves it 700%.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> It just means you can pay even more over the top money for a British player. :brodgers


Like this guy?










I can handle that :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> rumours that thiago will be announced as a utd player in a matter of hours


*Kiz posting this makes me giddy. I really would just laugh my ass of all summer if we got him.*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't get too attached, he'll be back in Spain in the next 3-4 years to replace Xavi and hook up with possibly Prime Messi.

Still though, great signing :jose


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Kiz posting this makes me giddy. I really would just laugh my ass of all summer if we got him.*


i just did it to beat united_07 :kobe3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle that :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The failure of Downing was cancelled out by the success of Hendiago though :hendo :brodgers


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Cavani deal to Chelsea/City should be closed next week. Apparently we have the advantage on City currently because Jose is pushing for it to be his main signing. Really should go all out to sign him, he's the perfect striker for a Mourinho team. A guy who can work with the ball, can be effective in the air and help defensively. If we sign him in the next two weeks then Jose can focus on the defence, DM and a CB. It's so hard to find today the Makelele/Essien/Ze Roberto midfielder, the guy with defensive qualities who is burning the pitch for 90 minutes. Mikel wasn't that guy, Luiz and Ramires are not that guy. That's a problem Jose needs to solve after a striker.

On another note, Happy Birthday to THE LEGEND, 35, time flies. It feels like yesterday when Jose built that incredible Chelsea, when we had a best in the world contender in almost every area of our squad. One of the most dominant, well organized and balanced teams I've ever seen. We start the season at home against Hull City, it's going to be a special atmosphere with Jose back at the Bridge for the first time. Can't wait.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

would not be at all surprised if cavani ends up a madrid player.

they need that galactico signing. i think avb ruled out bale going, it's either suarez or cavani now really.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City still crying out for a cb AND a striker, maybe 2 if tevez leaves. Adil Rami is the CB i'd prefer him over Pepe any day, Pepe is a disgrace, not sure where the forward will come from outside Cavani, fuck it, Gomez or Lewa then..

I ideally i'd take Joevtic as a tev replacement but cant see it..


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not going to get excited about signing thiago until its officially confirmed :side:

not sure how reliable the twitter account that posted it


also a random video of thiago signing a vidic shirt


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im far far far far far more concerned over our midfield than our striking options

we never filled the hole ballack left when we released him


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who needs Cavani when you have THE BEAST.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm starting to favour just going with Lukaku as the #1. Obviously Jose wants him here as he says he's ready. Jose had already said this season is about getting ready to take the title next season. So let's trust this Chelsea fan, who has so much talent, who just banged in 17 goals in the league last season (a lot from appearances off the bench to boot) and who is dying to prove himself at the club he has been dreaming about since school.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


>












Also seems like betting has been suspended on Higuain to Arsenal


----------



## Victarion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> I'm starting to favour just going with Lukaku as the #1. Obviously Jose wants him here as he says he's ready. Jose had already said this season is about getting ready to take the title next season. So let's trust this Chelsea fan, who has so much talent, who just banged in 17 goals in the league last season (a lot from appearances off the bench to boot) and who is dying to prove himself at the club he has been dreaming about since school.


Yeah, he needs have faith put in him at some stage. He showed last season he can score goals and is dangerous. I think Jose can get the best out of lukaku and even if he's not the finished article he'll cause problems for defences and get plenty of good service. 

Plus would prefer a centre half than striker, anyway. Or CM.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope West Ham can get someone top notch to partner Carroll and then we confirm a player from Stockport :/


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Real needs to get a manager so Higuain can move. 

Higuain coming in would be spectacular. 

If it doesn't happen, I'm going to be upset.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just seen this from Graham Hunter on twitter



> #Thiago and #United close enough for wages to be agreed


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> just seen this from Graham Hunter on twitter














Ohh and if this does not happen i'm gonna hold you, hunter, twitter, redcafe, moyes, gill, De gea, fergie, rooney and ashley young all responisble.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Graham Hunter is also saying Isco is likely to have his medical at city at the weekend


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm not quite sure I follow the concept of half naked men dancing so close to one another. Unless I have missed something, it just looks so strange. It must be a rather laid back lockerroom?

I like the Higuain signing to an extent. I agree that Arsenal need more clinical strikers, but I also feel that the constant rotation of Giroud/Padolski/Walcott etc. up top just doesn't help any of them get into a real rhythm. Padolski could easily be the clinical striker Arsenal need if Wenger would stop only giving him 2 starts, then bench him for 3 games, start him again...and continue the merry-go-round.

Also, I'm glad to see they let Walcott play upfront while they were in contract negotiations and once he proved he could handle his own there, signed the contract, they move him back out wide again.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I might need a week off work if the Thiago deal happens.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Kinnear situation just gets better

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/newcastle-joe-kinnear-hired-end-1972369



> Joe Kinnear has been brought to Newcastle United to bang heads together and end a feud between manager Alan Pardew and his chief scout, Graham Carr.
> 
> Pardew and Carr have been at odds for months, and there have been disagreements over the Magpies' past and future signings.


Who knows if it's true but if it is, just lol. Joe f'n Kinnear is the man you bring in to end a "horrible feud". Good call Mike.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joe working his magic by stopping the Douglas bosman. Calling it now, Newcastle for relegation.

The subsequent issues with Shearer is also petty and typical of the Newcastle boardroom.

Higuain is a beast signing who could turn Arsenal back into the title picture. A world class player who was just unlucky. 

Not sure on the Thiago deal. He's a magician, but I'm not sure if he fits into Moyes and United ethos. He has some pretty rash decision-making and his positional play was half the reason he never uprooted Xavi or Ini.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago is brilliant, but I do find the fact that Barca aren't killing themselves to convince him not to go intereating.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago to Utd would be a great signing for them, surprising as mentioned why Barca aren't trying to get him to stay?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He wants to be starting every week to get in the spanish team for the world cup, and as its in brazil im guessing its important to him, but barca cant promise that. I wouldnt be surprised if he is back at barca in a couple of years


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Agree with everyone, unfortunately Thiago is a great signing for United. 

Wenger transforming into DARK WENGER if he signs Higuain for 22m and offers him 150k a week.

Silly season is in full effect when Liverpool have already 'signed' 5 player 5 times a day even though they havnt official done so.

:frustrate


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Thiago is brilliant, but I do find the fact that Barca aren't killing themselves to convince him not to go intereating.


They don't really have anywhere to go due to the release clause.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> He wants to be starting every week to get in the spanish team for the world cup, and as its in brazil im guessing its important to him, but barca cant promise that. I wouldnt be surprised if he is back at barca in a couple of years


There's probably some stupid agreement in place for that to happen :argh:


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> They don't really have anywhere to go due to the release clause.


:kobe 

they have plenty of places to go. Like you know, renegotiating his contract + offering him more money, upping the release clause etc



DwayneAustin said:


> Won't be seeing him come to Liverpool then. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Pretty sad that this is the best transfer news the club has had so far this summer :jose


Carroll leaving is the best transfer news 8*D


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Carroll leaving is the best transfer news 8*D


What a glorious moment for West Ham :cool2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> What a glorious moment for West Ham :cool2


You're kidding nobody but yourself.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Carroll is not a bad player. Good for West Ham.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> You're kidding nobody but yourself.


I think he's a coup for us, that's being honest and all



Destiny said:


> Carroll is not a bad player. Good for West Ham.


Yeah he fits our system perfectly


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> they have plenty of places to go. Like you know, renegotiating his contract + offering him more money, upping the release clause etc
> 
> 
> 
> *Carroll leaving is the best transfer news* 8*D












That whole fucking season was like a slow jog through hell. 

Except the semi final. That was alright


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Joe working his magic by stopping the Douglas bosman. Calling it now, Newcastle for relegation.
> 
> The subsequent issues with Shearer is also petty and typical of the Newcastle boardroom.
> 
> Higuain is a beast signing who could turn Arsenal back into the title picture. A world class player who was just unlucky.
> 
> Not sure on the Thiago deal. He's a magician, but I'm not sure if he fits into Moyes and United ethos. He has some pretty rash decision-making and his positional play was half the reason he never uprooted Xavi or Ini.


I'm pretty sure he never uprooted Xavi or Iniesta because they're 2 of the top 10 players in the world.

He wont be required to do with United, what he would be at Barcelona anyways.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> they have plenty of places to go. Like you know, renegotiating his contract + offering him more money, upping the release clause etc


Why would Thiago do that if he wants to leave? By all accounts he told Tito and Zubi before the U21 championships that he didn't want to stay. The current release clause being his way out. So, yea I don't see why they would offer him a new deal, when what he is really after is game time and being one of the leaders of a team.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago would be a massive signing for United. Perfect CM.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im not sure what will turn arsenal into a title challenging team, but it isnt higuain

honestly, i just dont think the team in general is good enough. it all screams 'good enough' but nothing truly special


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SSN had a message at the bottom of the screen saying Drenthe has signed a 2 year contract with an option of a 3rd at Goodison... he's signed for Reading, the nobheads.


----------



## Nattie7

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> im not sure what will turn arsenal into a title challenging team, but it isnt higuain
> 
> honestly, i just dont think the team in general is good enough. it all screams 'good enough' but nothing truly special


If it is just Higuain then you are right, however there are green shoots amongst the darkness.
Firstly we have stability with manager, and first time in many summers, no one will be looking to raid us of our players,
You could argue we have no one that's worth buying, but the fact is, we have a settled team with form after the spurs defeat, winning 8 of the last ten matches.
We performed admirably but it's just now dependent on whether we can get consistency over a full season.
We have interesting players, Cazorla, Chambo and Walcott, not to mention once Poldi has shaken off his ankle injury (wasn't he supposed to have surgery on it this summer) and Giroud did solidly although not spectacularly.
Kosch is a beast and Per compliments him well, and our midfield is quite strong or even over crowded.
We have diaby coming back from injury, BUT his position is somewhere arsenal NEED to recruit for.
I'd also like a true out and out winger, for some real width.
At times our play is narrow and because of the players we play on the wing, you see them all come in centrally.
We need a quality central defender, Verm is out of form, and for full backs we have options, Sagna/Jenkinson Gibbs/Monreal.
Our starting IX most times can compete, it is our thin squad with average players which is the issue.
We need a quality GK to add some much needed competition for WS.

Some dead weight is gone, that eases the wage bill, recruit and in position where we need it, looks like the spine, a prolific striker, a good defensive midfielder, a quality central defender and goal keeper and Arsenal can challenge.
Whether they will win it, i'm not so sure, with Jose at Chelsea, it is theirs to lose, but if we can mount a serious credible challenge this season then it will give me greater confidence.

Now we are able to break free from long term deals with nike that were offering us a pittance over shirt sponsorship, we can compete a little more freely especially in the wage department.

This summer and season will be defining, I pray we can do it!


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> im not sure what will turn arsenal into a title challenging team, but it isnt higuain
> 
> honestly, i just dont think the team in general is good enough. it all screams 'good enough' but nothing truly special


I don't think any Arsenal fan believes that we will challenge for the title after the past two seasons. We haven't challenged since 2011 and that year was an embarrassing show of "challenging." We challenged in 2008 as well and that has been our best season in the trophy-less era, finishing 5 points behind the winners.

Higuain would be a massive addition to Arsenal. Some blokes like to think there are no strikers in the world except Falcao and Cavani, I'd think Higuain is much better than what we have (Giroud). It's an improvement. His record is terrific, but nothing is confirmed yet. This could be a repeat of Mata all over again.

Unfortunately, we don't have the resources to compete with City, Chelsea, and United, so the title is going to between the three. Mourinho's Chelsea is always dangerous but City won't be like last season. They will compete and I'm starting to believe Pellegrini will turn City into world beaters, even though I doubted him before. He certainly has a better shaped head than Mourinho.

If we get Higuain AND Fellaini, we could compete, but I can't see us going for two 20+ million signings. I'd be over the Moon with a FA Cup + Top-4, and a good showing in the CL.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Why would Thiago do that if he wants to leave? By all accounts he told Tito and Zubi before the U21 championships that he didn't want to stay. The current release clause being his way out. So, yea I don't see why they would offer him a new deal, *when what he is really after is game time* and being one of the leaders of a team.


and they can give it to him, if they benched Xavi more. Point is they're not out of options.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports Graham Hunter is reporting that Thiago Alcântara and Manchester United have agreed personal terms.(@TheFootballBar)


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know he has said he wants to leave due to game time, but usually you'll see the club putting everything in to say we want you to stay. Can only think Barca aren't too fussed as they value his younger brother (Rafinha) a lot more valuable.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'm sure Barca would accept that he needs to leave to get game time at this stage of his carear when they still have Xavi/Iniesta/Fabregas all ahead of him. I've little doubt that there wouldn't be a mutual understanding between the two that he's welcome back once Xavi retires and he's progressed to that level. He isn't there yet and Barca know that. If he leaves then it's probably basically an unofficial loan deal. The idea of us signing him still leaves me smiling like a retard. Fuck Rooney off and get a class winger in on top of him and my word what a window regardless of what City and Chelsea do.*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wolfsburg general manager Klaus Allofs has admitted that defender Simon Kjaer could be set to depart the Bundesliga side.



> The arrival of Swiss international Timm Klose from FC Nurnberg means that the 24-year old may find opportunities of first-team football limited next season.
> 
> Kjaer has one year remaining on his contract with Wolfsburg and he has previously been linked to a Premier League move, with Liverpool and Newcastle United both reported to have been chasing him in recent transfer windows.
> 
> The Dane moved to Germany from Palermo in 2010, but Allofs says he could now be set for an exit if he cannot be guaranteed first-team football.
> 
> "I have had a chat with Simon Kjaer about his situation at the club and of course, it's not to Simon's satisfaction to not play regular first-team matches," he told German magazine Kicker.
> 
> "This may well, in the end, lead him to make a change."


Good player in FM


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm pretty sure he never uprooted Xavi or Iniesta because they're 2 of the top 10 players in the world.
> 
> He wont be required to do with United, what he would be at Barcelona anyways.


True, but years ago he was regarded as good as, if not a better potential hybrid of the two. I can see why they're letting him go, particularly with the high-pressing system and tactical fluidity they play. When I've seen him for Barca, aside from the occasional flash of brilliance, I've not been that impressed.

Like others have said he may realize his potential at United, returning after a few years like the Pique deal. For now Barca have other options within their youth ranks.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sometimes it's just best to be patient. xavi almost moved to utd in 99, when he was struggling at barca. im sure there have been articles written about it, i just remember it from graham hunter's book. xavi's career turned out alright.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> sometimes it's just best to be patient. xavi almost moved to utd in 99, when he was struggling at barca. im sure there have been articles written about it, i just remember it from graham hunter's book. xavi's career turned out alright.





> Xavi: "There was a long time when I genuinely thought about accepting United’s offer and moving to Manchester.I needed a change of scenery."
> 
> "I have always felt a real attachment to English football and Manchester United would be my club in England."
> 
> "I thought about going to United but I dug my heels in. I was obstinate and I said to myself ‘I need to prove myself here’.”



enaldo


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Keane

Xavi Scholes​
:wilkins


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Thiago's got the potential to be every bit as good as Xavi and I'm not just saying that because he looks like signing for Utd. He isn't there yet though and he's too sloppy with the ball too frequently but he's still really young and inexperienced on the big stage. If he realises his potential then he'll be straight back at Barca. The most important thing is that he's EXACTLY what we need right now.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i couldnt quite remember if it was xavi or iniesta, xavi sounded like the correct one.

xavi will be 33 this season. thiago has a real chance to make a spot at barca, playing the style he knows, with cesc having been pretty poor

that said he'll leave.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> I know he has said he wants to leave due to game time, but usually you'll see the club putting everything in to say we want you to stay. Can only think Barca aren't too fussed as they value his younger brother (Rafinha) a lot more valuable.


By all accounts I think Barca did try very hard to keep Thiago but said has to be patient for now & wait little longer before his regular first teamer & if next season his still sitting around on bench he won't be a part of Spain World Cup team next summer which is what his really wants & wants more game time as a regular in order to be a big part for Spain 2014 World Cup side. His not going to do that if cant even get into barca current 11.

And other reason as Joel has said is Barca want to promote few youngsters from there academy (Rafinha being one & Sergi Roberto being another one) this season along with moving Song into more CM role then CB role, Cesc wants time in Barcelona starting 11 & feels shouldnt be dropped so harshly & then theres Xavi, Busquets & Iniesta still around who are rightfully going to be hard to displace in starting 11, So that's 7 CMs who Thaigo has compete with.

Barcelona board knew Thaigo contract had clause in it that let him leave for 18M if didnt play X amounts minutes in a season they just didnt feel point in looking into it & telling any Barca coaching staff till way to late. Thiago also when signed new deal last year told given more chances in 12/13 season back when Pep still around & played less this past season under Tito. Think Thiago looking around asking why should he believe what the club are saying now when its no different to what they said a year ago? And his featured even less now & nobody above coaching staff thought really mattered if Thiago didn't play enough time otherwise would said something sooner so Thiago properly doesn't feel his very valued at the club & when that happens players tend to want a change of club.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cesc will fill in fine until Sergi Roberto is ready.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Chelsea have agreed a new 10-year contract with kit supplier adidas in a deal described as "the biggest to date" for the Premier League club.
> 
> Terms of the contract were not disclosed but the figure will be greater than the reported £18m a season received from Samsung for shirt sponsorship.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dammit, chelsea already ahead on trophies

dat kit deal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> im not sure what will turn arsenal into a title challenging team, but it isnt higuain
> 
> honestly, i just dont think the team in general is good enough. it all screams 'good enough' but nothing truly special


Higuain won't do it by himself, but he's the sort of caliber player that will. One or two more of that standard and I'd make them contenders.

How long before Thiago signs a new 5 year contract with Barca? I'll give it a few more hours.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Higuain won't do it by himself, but he's the sort of caliber player that will. One or two more of that standard and I'd make them contenders.
> *
> How long before Thiago signs a new 5 year contract with Barca? I'll give it a few more hours*.


Or how long before bayern/chelsea sign him?

:lol at the thought of us getting a proper midfielder.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We signed a huge kit deal once, but I'm pretty sure not a single penny of it was used for transfers :kobe2

None of the incoming increase in TV money will be either.

This club..... :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Dutch Under-21 defender Virgil van Dijk has signed a four-year contract with Celtic.
> 
> The centre-back has joined from FC Groningen in a €3m deal, with a 10% sell-on fee for the Frisian club.
> 
> "It feels very good and I'm very excited to be here," the 21-year-old said.
> 
> And Celtic manager Neil Lennon tweeted: "Delighted that we have acquired Virgil van Dijk...a highly talented young player."


So Dijk is in and from the stuff I've been hearing then Dijk might be solid for us in the coming seasons.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> So Dijk is in and from the stuff I've been hearing then Dijk might be solid for us in the coming seasons.


Yeah he looks as though he is going to be a good player.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Napoli owner Aurelio De Laurentiis: "City can not afford Cavani. They won't pay the €63million [release clause]."

well duh.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dumb enough to pay 63 million?

THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR CHELSEA!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he also said that we were the only club that submitted a bid, went on to trash talk city and then say that dzeko needs to be priced reasonably.

ehl oh ehl.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, apparently we have not contacted Napoli about Cavani at all. Not bothered. Lukaku plz.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just solidifies either he or suarez being a madrid player

levy has guaranteed avb that bale wont be sold this season, no other club is interested in cavani for that price, madrid still need their show pony for the season ahead. even madrid would be deterred by suarez's antics, so cavani seems the logical galactico.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If spurs cant make CL football next season, I think its safe to say Bale will try to force a move


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney and or young/nani/ando any closer to fucking off?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Let's kick HENDO out of wrestlingforum. :evra


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City could still end up with two of my most hated players ever, in Suarez and Pepe, thank god they are losing momentum in the rum our stakes.. Isco should be a done deal this weekend i hope.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> @SkySportsNews
> SKY SOURCES: Liverpool agree fee with Sunderland for goalkeeper Simon Mignolet. More on #SSN


Fuckers.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Let's kick HENDO out of wrestlingforum. :evra


:hendo9



AlexHumph said:


> Fuckers.


:hendo


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I do find it amusing he wanted to leave us for a team playing in Europe in order to increase his world cup chances and ended up choosing liverpool :hayden3 but I still wish him the best.

Apparently our main striking target is Jozy Altidore. If he can replicate his AZ form then I'd be all for it but given his one season in the premiership it could be a risk. Although he's only 23 and definitely improved since then. Seems like the sort of player we're going after in general plus he's a FM & fifa GOAT so he has to be good :side:


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Fuckers.


will he be first choice though?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Fuckers.


:hendo :hendo :hendo 

Hopefully he is first choice over Reina but can see Reina still playing most of our games this year


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina can fuck off or find a comfy spot on the bench, the prick.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

haha Reina will probably go now, forced out


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shepard said:


> I do find it amusing he wanted to leave us for a team playing in Europe in order to increase his world cup chances and ended up choosing liverpool :hayden3 but I still wish him the best.
> 
> Apparently our main striking target is Jozy Altidore. If he can replicate his AZ form then I'd be all for it but given his one season in the premiership it could be a risk. Although he's only 23 and definitely improved since then. Seems like the sort of player we're going after in general plus he's a FM & fifa GOAT so he has to be good :side:


Jozy has scored a goal in four straight for the US. Hes looked real good since a year ago. Definitely improved during his time in Holland. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

feeling less confident about thiago, reports that barca officials are trying hard to persuade Thiago to stay, and apparently his camp have denied any terms have been agreed


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> haha Reina will probably go now, forced out


To where? Only place he could have gone is Barca :lol


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not even half as mad now as I was earlier at the thought of Thiago going to United.

Not after watching Suso GOATing for Spain at U20 World Cup :mark:


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Apparently our main striking target is Jozy Altidore. If he can replicate his AZ form then I'd be all for it but given his one season in the premiership it could be a risk. Although he's only 23 and definitely improved since then. Seems like the sort of player we're going after in general plus he's a FM & fifa GOAT so he has to be good :side:


The thing that I'd be worried about is that outside of the Eredivisie his goalscoring record is average at best. There have been plenty of strikers who have spammed goals in Holland only to perform modestly/woefully in the prem, Kuyt and Kezman being two good examples.

From what I remember he's a hell of an athlete but really limited technically. His technique might have improved a bit, although I wouldn't place too much stock in international goalscoring achievements, especially when the bulk of the goals are scored against the likes of Panama, Jamaica (Crouch says hello) and Honduras. Still, he couldn't even score past Rob Green... 

:hayden3

In before Sunderland sign him and he finishes their top scorer with 15 goals.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd be very, very surprised if Thiago left Barca tbh, he seems a nailed on replacement for Xavi who's now what, 33? Never believed he'd leave but was slightly ever so hopeful. Time to start being somewhat realistic and think about Strootman...


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

reina will go to barca

especially after GOATing yesterday and keeping a clean sheet vs tahiti


----------



## fandangoing

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

people talking about Thiago, Fabregas or Sergi Roberto being Xavi's heir but they forget about the youngster from Barcelona U19 named Sergi Samper. The guy is the next Xavi, Sergio Roberto can be the new Iniesta.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spanish paper Sport reporting that Thiago Alcântara is all set to join Manchester United for a fee of €20m where he'll earn €6m per-year! (@indexfootball)


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> To where? Only place he could have gone is Barca :lol


Yeah especially as Valdes is leaving next year, he could be gone a year earlier maybe!


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 19m
> 
> Manchester United is preparing a bid for Gareth Bale, according to Sky Italy



one for the utd fans. fuck knows how much levy would demand though, especially if AVB stays.

we've also apparently told Cattermole he can leave. Wouldn't shock me if he went to Hull. He likes Bruce and could do a job there. Very good player, great leader and captain. Just a shame he's been so held back by injury.

Sessegnon to China apparently close too. I forget which club but Chinese media apparently jumped the gun on it earlier.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd be surprised if United were willing to pay whatever Levy would demand.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'd be surprised if United were willing to pay whatever Levy would demand.


They did for Berbatov


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No chance we're getting Bale this summer. None.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago is staying, no chance at bale or ronaldo. 

Sack Moyes :fergie2.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looking at the BBC site and pissed myself at 



> The mingolet 'in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight' is a great chant
> 
> He's out keeper, our belgian keeper, he's simon mingolet,
> A mingolet, a mingolet a mingolet a mingolet


:lmao boss.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> They did for Berbatov


Yeah but Bale would cost more than double that. No way is it happening


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do United know they can sign people? or do the glazers need a new jet or penthouse.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Michael Bridge ‏@MichaelBridge_ 11m
> 
> Spoke to Danny Rose last night. I wouldn't be surprised to see him re-join Sunderland.


supposedly quite reliable when it comes to spurs

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Lightning said:


> Looking at the BBC site and pissed myself at
> 
> 
> 
> boss.


one of the reasons im gutted he's leaving :side:


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> Looking at the BBC site and pissed myself at
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao boss.


That's awesome :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hahahaha!

I'm crying at that :lmao

EDIT: YOU'RE ALL FUCKING NUTS :lmao


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago's dad was with the Barca president in his box at Barcelona's futsal match tonight :side:


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> supposedly quite reliable when it comes to spurs
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Think Rose wouldn't be against a permanent move tbh, just AVB may try and keep hold of him unless a decent LB becomes available.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Corinthians have confirmed that negotiations are gathering pace with Tottenham regarding the transfer of Paulinho.



> The Brazil international, who is currently impressing in the Confederations Cup, has long been linked with a move to Europe with Tottenham among the clubs interested.
> 
> *Spurs were yet to have firmed up their interest as recently as last week, but reports now suggest that a £17million bid for the midfielder has been accepted.*
> 
> Corinthians director of football Edu - a former Arsenal player - has confirmed that there have been further developments and a move to London now looks likely.
> 
> When asked about the interest from the White Hart Lane club, Edu told UOL: "The situation is well underway.
> 
> "We have to agree on some details of the negotiation, so I can't say he will leave yet, but the negotiations are good."
> 
> The 24-year-old made his Brazil debut in 2011 and was recently on target for his country against England at the Maracana.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So has Thiago joined Man U yet? I await Barca coming out and saying that they haven't even received a bid.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Victor Wanyama, nearly a Saint, not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*This Thiago thing is pulling on my heart strings now. Fuck. Spanish Media supposedly reporting that Real have agreed a deal for Isco. I'd laugh if we get Thiago and City lose out on Isco. Neither will happen *


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> "I came to the club because of the manager," explained Alberto. "I came here because of the style of football he plays."
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/luis-i-m-the-happiest-man-on-earth


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to El Confidencial, Isco was almost certain to join City before Real Madrid made a big play and closed the still unconfirmed deal.

El Confidencial says Pellegrini is upset as he believes Real intruded into City's negotiation. City/Real supposed to have a friendship pact.

well fuck.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

friendship pact?

when did that happen?


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



R.Scorpio said:


> Victor Wanyama, nearly a Saint, not bad, not bad at all.


A secret transfer in the making!


----------



## KeRoPWA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If you've watched the SPL for as long as I have you'll know Wanyama is a quality player. Great deal for Southampton.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> friendship pact?
> 
> when did that happen?


same paper said we wouldn't get involved in each other's negotiations.

still comes down to his choice mind, but it seems a bit rocky now.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pretty sure Madrid have some kind of friendship pact with Spurs too. Sounds a bit daft.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

spurs makes some kind of sense and has some precedence. it was even announced once

this city/madrid thing just seems weird


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Pretty sure Madrid have some kind of friendship pact with Spurs too. Sounds a bit daft.


They have a thing when they signed Modric :no:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago Alcantara has decided to turn his back on Barcelona and join Manchester United to rescue his World Cup dream.(@Transfer__News_)


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that makes no sense


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With the way Del Bosque assembles that Spain squad I don't think he has a chance of getting in it in time for the World Cup no matter where or how well he plays.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He could play 50 games for United next season and he probably still won't get in the Spain first XI, and he's pretty much already guaranteed a place in the squad I would have thought, or is he?

Plus, spending a year out of the Barca/Spain system of playing is surely a negative with regards to his World Cup chances?

:moyes1


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> With the way Del Bosque assembles that Spain squad I don't think he has a chance of getting in it in time for the World Cup no matter where or how well he plays.


He definitely has his favourites, regardless of form, although to be fair it has worked out for him so far, not that it's a tough job.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> He definitely has his favourites, regardless of form, although to be fair it has worked out for him so far, not that it's a tough job.


Yea, that group has had incredible success so it's understandable that he doesn't want to change too much or upset any of the harmony they have. I'm sure Thiago knows that as well. If he does leave Barca I think it will be more down to him wanting to be one of the leaders of a team more than anything else.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If anything the inspiration behind this move is so that he can prove himself as a top class regular so that Barca will sign him back later on...or maybe he just wants regular games and thinks United are a great choice :moyes1


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> If anything the inspiration behind this move is so that he can prove himself as a top class regular so that Barca will sign him back later on...or maybe he just wants regular games and thinks United are a great choice :moyes1


He isn't a Catalan like Fabregas and has made it clear that he cares more about succeeding in football than succeeding with Barca. I don't think he would feel a real urge to go back to them, though I think it's possible he would prefer a nicer climate than Manchester.

Here is the quote- 

"I would be lying if I said that my dream is to succeed at Barca," he told EFE. "My dream is to succeed in football. I want to be a player who people remember forever."

Also, I haven't been able to applaud your gif work recently. World class.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> He isn't a Catalan like Fabregas and has made it clear that he cares more about succeeding in football than succeeding with Barca. I don't think he would feel a real urge to go back to them, though I think it's possible he would prefer a nicer climate than Manchester.
> 
> Here is the quote-
> 
> "I would be lying if I said that my dream is to succeed at Barca," he told EFE. "My dream is to succeed in football. I want to be a player who people remember forever."
> 
> Also, I haven't been able to applaud your gif work recently. World class.


Fair play to the lad, you've got to respect somebody who just loves the game and wants to play regularly regardless of who it's for. That kind of attitude could make him a United legend.

Thanks for the praise. I'm taking on requests now if you want anything done (that goes for everyone), just PM me if so...


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

While Altidore's technique isn't there yet, he certainly has the skills to hold his own in the EPL. He's strong enough to hold off defenders for the ball and as someone posted before, his athleticism is top notch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A friendship pact :lmao :lmao, fucking football.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Thiago obviously isn't going to get starting places for Spain at the World Cup but it's possible with a really strong season he could get in the squad which I figure would be a big deal to him in Brazil. Above all else though I'm sure he'd relish the chance to start 30+ games a season and be the centrepiece of a team which is what he'd be at United. Plus he'd be with his buddy De Gea and he speaks perfect english. Getting a little giddy just thinking about it.*


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago and Kagawa linking up makes my mouth water. It won't happen...


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Carrick Thiago
Ronaldo Kagawa Bale
Van Persie​
:hayden2

Ok Ronaldo and Bale isn't gonna happen but hope Valencia remembers how to play football and someone like a Mirallas out wide. That would rule. Offload Rooney and we'll get the best out of Kagawa and be able to afford a top notch winger. Looking pretty cushty then. Maybe replace Evra but I could live with Evra if we got Thiago and a winger in. Gotta get Thiago confirmed first of course. Gonna be heartbroken if we don't get him now.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the latest i saw on thiago was that barca were going to try and convince him to stay

that said i dont know what the fuck to believe coming out from spain anymore. some malaga reporter saying we havent made a bid for isco after isco said we made a bid personally.

silly season indeed.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> the latest i saw on thiago was that barca were going to try and convince him to stay
> 
> that said i dont know what the fuck to believe coming out from spain anymore. some malaga reporter saying we havent made a bid for isco after isco said we made a bid personally.
> 
> silly season indeed.


The spanish press seem to be certain he is going, the English press seem to think he is using it as a bargaining chip with Barca. 

No team really makes a bid until they are sure that personal terms will be agreed and the player wants to come. It's not meant to happen, but things are usually sorted with the player before the clubs even start negotiations.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca will sweet talk him into staying it's fairly obvious.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca saying that Isco to Real is completed.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Marca saying that Isco to Real is completed.


Marca would, Madrid propaganda paper.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Thiago and Kagawa linking up makes my mouth water. It won't happen...


More I see of Chicha the more I see footballer whose improved in all areas no longer just a goal scorer, got head up all time, sees a pass, he makes so many different angles on ball no longer central if cant go down middle pulls wide to create space, he can cross & goal scoring ability is top class. 

WBA away IMO produced our best attacking football we played all season, that was with kagawa RvP chicha up top personally I think Zaha will work out, he tries linking play up from wide either by cutting in or going wide, with clever touches & moves but palace team mates aren't on his same wave length sometimes so moves break down lot in final 3rd but I think with kagawa chicha RvP & hopefully Thiago will understand Zaha just as Zaha will relish playing with those guys, Zaha is still very raw but clear talent & potential there. We have a fluid front 4 & then have a CM that can control games & attack from middle with creativity & great passing. 

I still feel Thiago isn't enough we need at least 2 CMs to arrive IMO, other areas need looking at at maybe CB LB & LW but CM is most needed area we have to improve on, dead excited about Thiago but always have nagging doubt in back of my mind, he say he wants to stay at Barcelona which will just suck.



T-C said:


> Marca saying that Isco to Real is completed.


Bit surprised that Isco would join Real Madrid, since when his agent & lawyer meet a month ago, real said interested but couldn't give Isco guaranteed game time he was looking for & don't think Isco was there first choice I reckon Bale was but now that Isco seems to be heading to Real, I imagine couldn't get Bale & had to go for option B & change there tune regarding playing time to get Isco. The Lure for playing for Real Madrid as a Spanish kid can't be denied, playing in front of 85000 each week & earning top money. Mcfc draw was Pellegrini & playing time but my guess is as soon as Real gave reassurances over playing time then been easier to convince him to stay in Spain rather then move abroad.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it hasnt been confirmed really

everything has been 'in principle' and 'madrid have had a bid accepted'. we've had a bid accepted too. it comes down to isco's choice. if madrid had signed him we'd have definitely been told about it by now from real.

he would be starting here from day one and in a line with silva and navas. for him to turn that down to be behind ozil at least would be disappointing.

http://www.marca.com/2010/05/20/futbol/equipos/real_madrid/1274335461.html



> The signing of David Silva Real Madrid is imminent. As published by the newspaper Marca in today's edition, Valencia midfielder is the primary objective of the club for next season and his contract could be closed this week. BRAND and white forward interest last April 14 .
> In the output Valencia Silva is already 'vox populi'. Yesterday, the very Manuel Llorente opened the door to the exit of midfielder in announcing the transfer of David Villa to Barcelona: "It's a good sale and a sale necessitated by the economic situation in this club." And then gave a notice to mariners: "No more outputs are discarded."
> Real Madrid wants to close the signing this week to anticipate the interest that Manchester City and Arsenal player canary.
> · Do not miss all the details of the imminent signing of Silva for Real Madrid in your newspaper Marca


marca everybody.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yea, it obviously isn't confirmed as it's Marca. Hence why I made it clear it came from Marca. Perez has been on a full on charm offensive with Isco recently, I would wonder how this "leak" to Marca will go down in the Isco camp though.

But he would start most games at Real ahead of Di Maria.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So, Spurs made a bid for Paulinho and he'll decide after the Confed cup. Intriguing, I doubt him postponing his decision is that important and it makes sense. I think this would be a good signing, though if someone had said to me that we'd spend £17 million on someone I would have assumed it would be a forward of some kind. Very good all round player that could fit into a 4231 or 433, which ever AVB is thinking of playing this season. Plus, Sandro and Dembele have hardly been great at keeping fit all season, so that would mean having one of them out would no longer be a huge problem. I could see a Sandro-Dembele-Paulinho midfield being used in the bigger games, especially away from home. And that is a ferocious looking midfield. Holtby would probably play at the top of the triangle (assuming 433) in home games where the opposition would sit back more, as his passing would be needed to unlock the defence.

This is all assuming we do sign him of course, but it's looking pretty good at this point. Another potential player 25 or under too. (Y)


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£17m's a fair bit of money, but when you consider it means Parker, Livermore and Huddlestone all probably outgoing because of it, it becomes slightly less extreme. You should get £10m for those three.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Brendan Rodgers insists Liverpool are in complete control of the situation regarding Luis Suárez. (Source: talkSPORT)


----------



## fandangoing

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

can't wait for Liverpool to start a new era with unknown players like Luis Alberto, Iago Aspas and make history just like in 2004/05 when they signed Luis Garcia, Nunez, etc.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://t.co/Te4u1SdPFy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> £17m's a fair bit of money, but when you consider it means Parker, Livermore and Huddlestone all probably outgoing because of it, it becomes slightly less extreme. You should get £10m for those three.


Exactly, good point. We definitely don't have any need for Parker if Paulinho signs and I'm sure a mid-table club could do well with him. Livermore hasn't impressed me at all so I'd be happy to let him go. Hudd is pretty good but goddamn is he slow and sluggish. Great passer but with Tom Carroll coming through, plus Holtby and perhaps signing another cheap deep playmaker, no need for him to stay. Still gotta fix that striker problem though. :hmm:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://t.co/IyojWMshHX


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

huh

coulda sworn paulihno was a mid for some reason


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is the Thiago saga over yet?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> huh
> 
> coulda sworn paulihno was a mid for some reason


He is. Can basically play anywhere in the centre midfield, probably better as a box-to-box kinda guy though slightly better defensively than going forward.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suprised City havent offered to take Di Maria if Isco goes to Madrid and the fact Honda hasnt bwen linked with anyone looks a v.good player in the concaf and was linked arsenal a few times over the years.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ridiculous that Honda is still in Russia.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he wont be for much longer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal in for the Greek CB from Schalke? Hijacking Liverpool?

In: Higuain, GREEK, and Felliani

We're title contenders, for serious. 



Silverthorn said:


> Ridiculous that Honda is still in Russia.


That's what I said during the match vs Italy.

He oozes quality. 

Kinda hope he ends up in Dortmund.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fantastic signing for Spurs if it goes through.

Sandro
Paulinho Dembele
Lennon New Striker Bale​
Immense.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The EPL would be very exciting next season as it seems and we're not even in July yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Fantastic signing for Spurs if it goes through.
> 
> Sandro
> Paulinho Dembele
> Lennon New Striker Bale​
> Immense.


But it's spurs so i'm sure they'll be content with 5th again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Fantastic signing for Spurs if it goes through.
> 
> Sandro
> Paulinho Dembele
> Lennon New Striker Bale​
> Immense.


Agreed, if we play 433 I would imagine Bale would now be on the right though. Obviously with license to roam but mostly so he can cut in à la Ronaldo and score some screamers. In a perfect world we'd get a new striker _and_ a wide forward instead of Lennon. I'm not sure he would be as effective in a 433 since he's not much of a goalscorer. Someone I'd like is Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang of St. Etienne. 19 league goals from wide positions this season, though up until now he's played up front, so that would be helpful as a backup.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> The EPL would be very exciting next season as it seems and we're not even in July yet.


Yeah all these signings and I am sure the rest to come is going to make next season immense!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool Football Club are delighted to confirm the signing of striker Iago Aspas, subject to international clearance.
> 
> The deal with Celta Vigo is now complete and the 25-year-old has penned a long-term contract after passing a medical at Melwood.
> 
> Aspas scored 12 goals and claimed seven assists during 34 appearances for relegation-threatened Celta last term.
> 
> The Spanish star can play through the middle or out wide and represents the club's third piece of business this summer following the deal in principle for Man City defender Kolo Toure and the signing this weekend of Luis Alberto from Sevilla.
> 
> www.liverpoolfc.com












Aw yiss


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good player


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kolo, Alberto and Aspas

DAT DEPTH. Least we are getting our signing out of the way early


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool agree £8.5m deal for Barcelona star (Sport.es) http://t.co/5ktO1ZKzjI


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Is £8.5m release clause legit? Didn't he sign a new contract this year? Surely Barca wouldn't have a release clause that low? That won't happen. Surely not anyway. He's a pretty big part of Barca's future right now.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool are not trying tp work on trying to persuade the striker to move to Anfield.


First class.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Is £8.5m release clause legit? Didn't he sign a new contract this year? Surely Barca wouldn't have a release clause that low? That won't happen. Surely not anyway. He's a pretty big part of Barca's future right now.*


I'm not sure tbh, but Barca have been known to give their players low release clauses for eg. Thiago.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's 11 million euros as far as I'm aware so that figure sounds about right.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Is £8.5m release clause legit? Didn't he sign a new contract this year? Surely Barca wouldn't have a release clause that low? That won't happen. Surely not anyway. He's a pretty big part of Barca's future right now.*


Yeah its legit. 10mil or so for his release clause. It won't happen (but if it did i'd need new pants :mark


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How can a player who's better than Bale have such a clause?

Scandal.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Damn Didn't realise Tello's release clause was so low. Highly doubt their is any weight to that rumour but I would :mark: if true.

Mignonlet to get sorted out soon too hopefully


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hey, Spurs need a wide forward. We'll have Tello. Do it Levy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

To much liverpool not enough Thiago news.


Also not enough stuff about the beauty that would be rooney's agent and yes men getting skull fucked.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mignolet medical on Tuesday apparently.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> To much liverpool not enough Thiago news.
> 
> 
> Also not enough stuff about the beauty that would be rooney's agent and yes men getting skull fucked.


The latest i've read about Thiago is that Barca have offered him a new contract and he is going on holiday tomorrow.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> To much liverpool not enough Thiago news.
> 
> 
> Also not enough stuff about the beauty that would be rooney's agent and yes men getting skull fucked.


:brodgers 

3 players sorted and potentially a 4th this week and the transfer window isn't even open yet. You guys need to step your game up :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's off then :rooney


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sochaux defender Sebastien Corchia had been linked with a move to England, but his agent says a switch to Lyon is close.



> Arsenal were credited with holding an interest in the 22-year-old full-back. Arsene Wenger was said to have turned his attention to Corchia as Bacary Sagna's future at Emirates Stadium remained shrouded in uncertainty. He appears to have curbed transfer talk by revealing that he remains in discussions regarding a contract extension, and that has led Arsenal to cool their interest in potential replacements. They would, however, have faced a tough task luring Corchia to England, with Lyon having all but secured his signature. The player has set his heart on a move to Stade Gerland and all parties can now press ahead with pushing a deal through. Corchia's representative Francois Gilles said: "Sebastien has chosen. Lyon is the future, this is what he wants (and) is what he has planned. I can at least confirm that today."


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DEM TRANSFERS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Aspas gonna provide dat danger in the final third with dat trickery. Can't spell CL*AS*S *PAS*S without Aspas :mark:

Tello :mark: :mark: :mark:

If we somehow got him, imagine the speed in the team :wilkins

Tello, Sturridge, Sterling, Downing, Enrique, etc. I might need to find a way to watch the matches in slow motion so I don't get dizzy :hmm:


----------



## The German 16

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

can't see tello coming to liverpool

he's one of those that always gets linked to us like honda

i wouldnt say no but i reckon its highly unlikely


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Tello, Sturridge, Sterling, Downing, Enrique, etc. I might need to find a way to watch the matches in slow motion so I don't get dizzy :hmm:


Clearly going for that 85+ Pace abusive squad


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Can't spell CL*AS*S *PAS*S without Aspas :mark:


I'm pretty sure Rayfu could manage it.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> Sochaux defender Sebastien Corchia had been linked with a move to England, but his agent says a switch to Lyon is close.


Someone needs to tell Wenger that there are other leagues out there other than the Ligue 1. Every day I see us linked with yet another frenchman no one has heard of. The last few players he's signed from France have been total flops. Piszcek from Dortmund would be a good RB for us.

Rumours flying around that Higuain is flying in for a medical tomorrow. Probably won't happen now I've said that, but that's the latest word on the deal.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Glad that we are signing players very early on. I'm not going to get overly excited at the moment though as we've signed players in the past that looked promising but were total flops. Let's hope these guys are quality. I think Alberto looks quality from what I've seen online but i'm not sure about Aspas. Toure is a good player to have for depth and we still need to sign a good CB. 

Need to get rid of:
Skrtel
Spearing
Downing 

I've read that Mignolet will be second keeper once he signs. Surely not?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



punx06 said:


> Someone needs to tell Wenger that there are other leagues out there other than the Ligue 1. Every day I see us linked with yet another frenchman no one has heard of. The last few players he's signed from France have been total flops. Piszcek from Dortmund would be a good RB for us.
> 
> Rumours flying around that Higuain is flying in for a medical tomorrow. Probably won't happen now I've said that, but that's the latest word on the deal.


Piszcek is injured fwiw



Destiny said:


> Glad that we are signing players very early on. I'm not going to get overly excited at the moment though as we've signed players in the past that looked promising but were total flops. Let's hope these guys are quality. I think Alberto looks quality from what I've seen online but i'm not sure about Aspas. Toure is a good player to have for depth and we still need to sign a good CB.
> 
> Need to get rid of:
> Skrtel
> Spearing
> Downing
> 
> I've read that Mignolet will be second keeper once he signs. Surely not?


Nah, Skrtel should stay while we loan out Coates. Unless we play Kelly at CB which would work out great imo. Spearing can fuck off but Downing hasn't been bad. Good for squad depth.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Nah, Skrtel should stay while we loan out Coates. Unless we play Kelly at CB which would work out great imo. Spearing can fuck off but Downing hasn't been bad. Good for squad depth.


I would love to see Kelly play CB as he's got all the qualities needed for that position. Loaning out Coates is a clever idea and keeping Skrtel is good for squad depth but I still think we need a new CB. There's rumours that Spearing and Shelvey might be on their way out for a total 10m.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd love to know the number of Liverpool fans that were as equally horrified as myself upon remembering that Spearing had been on loan and hadn't been sold. 

:jose


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I'd love to know the number of Liverpool fans that were as equally horrified as myself upon remembering that Spearing had been on loan and hadn't been sold.
> 
> :jose


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

man we live in the GOLDEN GIF AGE

tello's clause is that low, barca are re negotiating it to be 18 mil (still too low) apparently and tello has apparently said he wants to stay.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


amazing GIF :lol

Corchia to Lyon doesn't surprise me at all. Didn't think Sochaux could keep him for much longer.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> I would love to see Kelly play CB as he's got all the qualities needed for that position. Loaning out Coates is a clever idea and keeping Skrtel is good for squad depth but I still think we need a new CB. There's rumours that Spearing and Shelvey might be on their way out for a total 10m.


Kelly as a CB has my vote. We'd only get rid of Skrtel if we have another CB coming in (Papa being preferable).

I think that FSG are showing a real sign of intent with the signings so far. If we can just get Henrikh and keep you-know-who we'll be in good shape


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> I would love to see Kelly play CB as he's got all the qualities needed for that position. Loaning out Coates is a clever idea and keeping Skrtel is good for squad depth but I still think we need a new CB. There's rumours that Spearing and Shelvey might be on their way out for a total 10m.


we do still need a CB, but if we don't get one then having 4-5 CB's being Agger, Toure, Skrtel, Coates and maybe Kelly isn't the worst thing. Not great 



DwayneAustin said:


> I'd love to know the number of Liverpool fans that were as equally horrified as myself upon remembering that Spearing had been on loan and hadn't been sold.
> 
> :jose


i always remembered that, but i also look at players who we have to play in the centre so its obvious he's not going to get games ahead of lucas, allen, gerrard, HENDO or even shelvey



Hank Scorpio said:


> Kelly as a CB has my vote. We'd only get rid of Skrtel if we have another CB coming in (Papa being preferable).
> 
> I think that FSG are showing a real sign of intent with the signings so far. If we can just get Henrikh and keep you-know-who we'll be in good shape


i can't see us keeping Suarez judging by who we have, who we're bringing in and who we're still after. But if we did then 

Mignolet

Johnson Kelly Agger Enrique

Lucas Gerrard

Suarez

Aspas Sturridge Coutinho​
with sterling, suso, alberto hovering around


----------



## fandangoing

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would Tello stay at Barca when there is so much competition and he'll only play in Spanish Cup?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ester-united-transfer-news-manchester-1985530



> Manchester United boss David Moyes’s bid for Barcelona babe Thiago Alcantara has been given a DOUBLE boost.
> 
> Alcantara’s influential ex-Brazil international dad Mazinho thinks he should join United ahead of City, Bayern Munich and latecomers Chelsea this week.
> 
> And the Spain Under-21 skipper’s gifted young brother Rafinha is also heading for the Premier League from Barca on loan - making a move to England more appealing.
> 
> Now the plan is for the family to relocate to the north-west, where they can all live together.
> 
> Striker Rafinha is being sent out on loan for a season by Barcelona, and Everton is a likely destination for the 20-year-old although United chief Moyes could even sign him if it helps push the move for his sought-after brother over the line.
> 
> Chelsea and Arsenal are also keen on Rafinha, as well as brilliant Barcelona winger Gerard Deulofeu who is also being sent out on loan for a year for experience.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That Spearing GIF is genius haha..

Liverpool are close to signing Tiago Ilori for center back and will try for the Greek dude again.. Coates won't be loaned out.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That Spearing GIF is genius haha..

Liverpool are close to signing Tiago Ilori for center back and will try for the Greek dude again.. Coates won't be loaned out.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> will try for the Greek dude again..


----------



## Daiko

*Re: General Movie Discussion Part III*

EDIT: n/m I'm an idiot.

Didn't like El Topo at all tbh. I liked elements of it I guess. the first quarter was really good, for me it was maybe too self indulgent and it began to really grate on me.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

marca saying bale will ask levy to leave for madrid

they have no shame.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

marca saying bale will ask levy to leave for madrid

they have no shame.


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spanish press moaning about Thiago even considering going to united as apparently we play long ball football :fergie


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spanish press moaning about Thiago even considering going to united as apparently we play long ball football :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: 30min interesting Interview with Randy Orton*



Aliados said:


> I found this pretty good interview from Orton. I never really liked him but his interviews are pretty good, he's pretty relaxed and seems like a cool guy.
> *Even tough he doesn't shoot on anyone* or talks about something major, he does get into some interesting topics like:
> - His years in the WWE and how it changed him
> - Being close to being fired
> - Discusses his current position, being face (towards the end around the 24/25 min. mark)
> etc...


Kelly Kelly disagrees :lol

Good interview BTW


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The papers have it that we're signing Higuain, Fellaini, AND Rooney. Yay! I can't believe the level of journalism.

Higuain deal seems to be a repeat of Mata all over again. Juve are still in for him. Sucks.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Borussia Monchengladbach have rubbished reports suggesting that Barcelona have lodged a bid for Marc-Andre Ter Stegen



> The 21-year-old is considered to be one of European football's most promising goalkeepers.
> 
> His development has been noted by clubs in Germany and across the continent, with Barca among those to have cast an admiring eye in his direction.
> 
> The Catalan giants are in the market for a long-term replacement for Victor Valdes, who has decided against extending his contract at Camp Nou, but Monchengladbach are adamant that they have fielded no requests from Spain.
> 
> Director of football Max Eberl told Fohlen-Hautnah: "He's here. Any further comment about it would be too much.
> 
> "If the Spaniards like to invent these stories, it's another thing.
> 
> "Neither the player nor Borussia Monchengladbach know anything about any interest, a deal or an agreement. We're building something up here, and I think he likes being a part of it."
> 
> On reports that Ter Stegen has a release clause in his contract, Eberl added: "His agent said this six times before to newspapers (that there is no clause).
> 
> "Now I say it for the seventh time - and I don't want to be asked about it again."


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Outstanding :lmao 



fandangoing said:


> why would Tello stay at Barca when there is so much competition and he'll only play in Spanish Cup?


I'd imagine Barca regard him as a decent player for the future. Don't see him just playing in the Spanish up for years.

Edit

So Tom Ince is possibly moving to Cardiff? Huh


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck barca and thiago it's boring me now lets just get osman in and get 4th place wrapped up.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So Tom Ince is possibly moving to Cardiff? Huh


Cracking young prospect but the reported £8m fee is ridiculous.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck barca and thiago it's boring me now lets just get osman in and get *4th place wrapped up*.


Man to win the 4th place trophy?

Bitch please


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man to win the 4th place trophy?
> 
> Bitch please


That photo is asking for a penis to be photoshopped in.

Alex are you busy?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't stop laughing at the Spearing GIF :lmao

That's how I imagine he was like during his first training session.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is the 4th place trophy the most highly desired in football?

ofcourse

top 4 > treble


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It is an amazing gif, the ref at the beginning is the best bit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Southampton boss Mauricio Pochettino is set for a triple snub with Cagliari midfielder Radja Nainggolan, 25, Celtic midfielder Victor Wanyama, 21, and Roma striker Pablo Osvaldo, 27, all set to reject moves to the club.


According to the Daily Mirror, good luck with this top 8 fantasy now.

BREAKING NEWS: :kobe4 signing for Barca


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi won't even reach thirty goals next season when :kobe3 starts chucking every shot.

At least he might advise him on how to stay out of jail doe :kobe5


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:kobe3 is great but he's no :lelbron


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi won't get 30 goals next season because this dude called Ronaldo will rape everybody in the CL and La Liga, whilst Messi falls in the shadow of our current "cool player to like" Neymar. Come next summer, Messi resurrects himself and carries Argentina to the WC. :messi


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :kobe3 is great but he's no :lelbron


Not cool, brah!


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Whatever, we've got Rocky.

Rocky > Lebron


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we've got drake!

so do about 8 other clubs mind.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Balague



> Thiago's dad just back from Manchester. He wants to meet FCB to tell them his son wants to go to United. But FCB want 2 convince him 2 stay


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Clearly we win.










:cena4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Typical Cena. 

I think I've got the victory in the bag and he comes out of nowhere at the end to snatch it away.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



















:brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Get the fuck out this motherfuckin' thread.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hmm, should i insert a Lucy Pinder pic?


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*











Yeah I'll get my coat


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



R.Scorpio said:


> hmm, should i insert a Lucy Pinder pic?


Well you won't be able to post a picture of Radja Nainggolan, Victor Wanyama or Pablo Osvaldo now.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










/competition

CHELSEA CHELSEA CHELSEA OHHHHHH


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










bojan barca barca barca ooooohh


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Clearly shopped. School boy error, Kiz.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










im sure rickyhumph can come (hehe) and tell us if this is real or not with plenty of *anal*ysis


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well

berlusconi sentenced to 7 years jail, more than what prosecutors requested
also sentenced to ban from politics.

not over yet of course but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know Alex will back me up with this, but Everton have the best mascot :brodgers


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23037626

Southampton forking out £12m for Wanyama


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure how reliable this is, but there are rumours on twitter saying that Thiago will call a meeting with Barca to tell them he wants to go to United, apparently he will make his decision public this week.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I honestly think Thiago is just chilling doing fuck all and no approach has been made for the guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I honestly think Thiago is just chilling doing fuck all and no approach has been made for the guy.


Which would be lol at united because it seems they've pinned all hope on signing him.

:lol ando and cleverley next season.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I honestly think Thiago is just chilling doing fuck all and no approach has been made for the guy.


At this point i'm not sure what to think.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> At this point i'm not sure what to think.


Not even in july and it's becoming another sneijdergate or berbagate saga :fergie


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just heard this at school and searched it up! 

SO LISTEN TO THIS (THIS IS SHOCKING)



> Former Arsenal star set to become highest paid player in the World
> By Dallan O'Donnell Updated: May 29, 2013
> 
> Former Arsenal star Andrei Arshavin has reportedly signed a deal with Azerbaijani football club Khazar Lankaran, that will make him the highest paid player in the world.
> Yalchin Aliyev, a spokesman for the club said back in March that the club wanted to sign the Russian International, but reports at the time suggested Arshavin was set to return to Russia with Zenit.
> It now looks as though the star will sign for Khazar, on a one year deal, with the option of a second year, according to reports in Russia.
> The report also states that the 31-year-old will become the highest paid footballer in the world, earning more than Lionel Messi and Samuel Eto’o. The Russian is set to pen a deal worth an incredible €2million a month, and although Arshavin has not confirmed the signing of a deal, the club have at a press conference.
> “Andrei Arshavin really officially signed for our club. We are pleased that our player joins the ranks with such an impressive track record, is considered one of the most talented players in Europe.”
> “Arshavin transition from the Arsenal in the Khazar-Lankaran has become a landmark event not only for the club but for the whole of the Azerbaijani championship. Hope that our cooperation will be fruitful. We are absolutely sure that Andrei has not yet said its last word in football [sic] ” according to the hardtackle.com
> It is strange that Arshavin will earn so much money, considering his lack of football in recent years. He has only played 36 league games in three years for the Gunners, and was considered to be on the slide.
> It is a massive deal, and his signing may pave the way for more signings in Azerbaijani football, as players see how much money there is on offer.












I mean WTF! Why would you make ARSHAVIN the highest player in the world! He's crap, okay yeah he was okay at the start of his career at Arsenal but then he became shit. Now he will be paid more then the best player in the world Lionel Messi and Eto'o who's not done that bad for Anzhi (47 apps, 23 gls)


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



__Rock__ said:


> Just heard this at school and searched it up!


LOLWAT


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He plays for Zenit?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the little boy inside of him should be telling him to go to united :rvp






@8:52


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OFFICIAL - Napoli have completed the signing of Dries Mertens from PSV for a fee of €9.5 million (@FutbolBible)


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Top signing and makes Ultimate Team possibilities next year interesting.


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Simon Mignolet set for medical at Liverpool (9 million pounds) and Celtic are in talks with Southampton after a fee in the region of 12 million pounds was agreed between the two.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> the little boy inside of him should be telling him to go to united :rvp

















He'll sign for Bayern


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> "I feel I am ready to experience football at the highest level in Europe and the opportunity to play in England is a dream," Paulinho is quoted in The Independent.
> 
> "It's a great pleasure to be linked to such a great club like Tottenham. They have a reputation as one of the great clubs in England who play exciting, attacking football which suits my style.
> 
> "I couldn't turn them down if they made me an offer. It would be a fantastic opportunity to play for Tottenham."


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/8791217/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Looking good. :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsène Wenger will break Arsenal club record transfer fee to sign Everton Marouane Fellaini for £22m. (Source: Evening Standard).


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Arsène Wenger will break Arsenal club record transfer fee to sign Everton Marouane Fellaini for £22m. (Source: Evening Standard).


plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Glad it's not us.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

James Ducker from The Times, who is usually reliable, is saying they're are trying to get the thiago deal done before the 10th of July, when the tour starts, but are still concerned as Barca are putting in a lot of effort trying to get him to stay


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> James Ducker from The Times, who is usually reliable, is saying they're are trying to get the thiago deal done before the 10th of July, when the tour starts, but are still concerned as Barca are putting in a lot of effort trying to get him to stay



Strange that he picks a random date and 2nd why the fuck will it take that long.


Longer it drags on more likely he'll stay or another team will become faves to sign him.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*It's taking so long because we're working on a deal to become Barca's development team where they send all their kids to get first team experience in a more bullyish league. We're getting Deulofeu, Rafinha and Tello all on loan along with Thiago. In exchange for Barca's goodwill we're letting them have Rooney and Nani for them 4. THE BIBLICAL ONE GETTING THINGS DONE. PRAISE THE LORD. SHINE JESUS SHINE LIKE A MOTHERFUCKA.*


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hearing rumors Chelsea has finalize deal for Cavani.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Sarcasm1 with dem exclusive scoops for us~*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so zidane has done the exact same thing with isco as he did with utd and varane. called up, pressured malaga and isco big time and told him to go to madrid. madrid also upped their offer too according to graham hunter.

not that bothered honestly, would've loved to have him come here but being beaten to a player by madrid, and having to force them to really go hard for a player, there's no shame in that. there's plenty of other players, plus our squad doesn't exactly look shabby as is.

i do find it odd that someone who has described themselves as an 'antimadrista' has had his head turned that way, but no matter.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'd be bothered losing out on a player with all that potential. Fernandinho and Navas soften the blow though I guess. *


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im not too bothered because there's not much we could've done. we supposedly had a deal in place and everything, and then zidane comes into it. how does a young spaniard turn down zinedine zidane? i'd be more disappointed if we'd screwed this up somehow by offending isco or something, but being out muscled by madrid, it's just one of those things. when it comes down to it, we're competing with madrid for a player, and forced madrid to really go for it. how often does that honestly happen with a club like madrid? having to actually fight for a player?

i would've loved him at the club, but it just seems like it wasn't to be. oh well. i'm more excited by pellegrini than any potential signing regardless.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently we're intersted in signing Wilfriend Bon(e)y (m) from Vitesse 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jun/25/newcastle-united-vitesse-wilfried-bony

As well as more reports about interest in Aubameyang, I hope that one is true if nothing else just to hear how Kinnear pronounces his name


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ancelotti and blanc confirmed at madird and psg respectively

let the games begin.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sounds like City need to sell Corporate Vieira and replace him with a guy with more star power to do battle with Corporate Zidane.

Wonder what Corporate Maradona would be like.....


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So, two managers sacked at Chelsea have gone on to win the League with another club before managing Real Madrid. Good.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Sounds like City need to sell Corporate Vieira and replace him with a guy with more star power to do battle with Corporate Zidane.
> 
> Wonder what Corporate Maradona would be like.....


tbf they're in totally different roles. vieira also preys on dem young frenchies

corporate maradona would come out sniffing and constantly dabbing at his nose.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Shakhtar Donetsk admit they are unsure of Henrikh Mkhitaryan's whereabouts, but insist they have had no contact with Liverpool.


enaldo. Its not gonna happen is it?

Good managerial signings for both teams really. Especially interested to see how Blanc does at PSG.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

enaldo

Papadopoulos and Mkhitaryan would make this a brilliant transfer window.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jose

Hopefully Ayre just sent him on some kind of booze filled sex yacht to try and convince him make the correct decision.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Malaga are retiring the no 22 shirt, Isco has only been there 2 seasons :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Malaga are retiring Isco's number.

He has been there for 2 years.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt number, he's only been there 2 seasons


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cheers green light, i had no idea.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seriously Green Light? Damn Malaga


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fergie, Scholes, Beckham and Carragher have all retired just letting everyone know.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Seriously Green Light? Damn Malaga


unk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt number, he's only been there 2 seasons


:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Chelsea announce they have completed the £18m signing of Germany forward Andre Schurrle from Bayer Leverkusen.
> 
> The Blues agreed a fee earlier this month for the 22-year-old, who becomes Jose Mourinho's first signing since returning to Stamford Bridge.


BBC

Interview on the Chelsea OS.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Celtic star Victor Wanyama is not in talks with Southampton, having already rejected the terms on offer, and he is now awaiting permission to talk to Cardiff City, and any other interested parties, Sky Sports can reveal.*



> The brilliant young Kenyan looks set to leave Celtic this summer after they agreed a fee in excess of £12million with Southampton for the midfielder.
> 
> Wanyama, who cost Celtic less than £1million when they signed him from Belgian side Beerschot in 2011, is now being tracked by a number of clubs from England and the continent.
> 
> However, reports that Wanyama and his agents were locked in talks with Southampton have been denied.
> 
> "We are not in talks with Southampton and have not been since their final offer of terms, which was more than two weeks ago," his agent Ivan Modia told Sky Sports.
> 
> "The news of the fee being agreed may just be coming out now but we see little sense in a fee being agreed if there is no reasonable prospect of the player's terms being met.
> 
> "To suggest we are talking with Southampton is totally false, their offer was way below Victor's expectations. There is no chance of him signing the deal on offer and, in fact, both Celtic and Southampton were informed of this some time ago.
> 
> "The player will not be forced into a corner to accept the Southampton deal, just because it is good for Celtic. Remember, he has been with the club for two years now - without a pay rise - and has given them wonderful service ever since he arrived.
> 
> "Added to this is the fact that by Celtic refusing him permission to join Queens Park Rangers last summer, Victor lost more than £1m in potential salary earnings - yet he just kept his mouth shut and continued to be a model professional. Many other players may not have adopted this attitude, in the circumstances."


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Malaga :lmao


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :jose
> 
> Hopefully Ayre just sent him on some kind of booze filled sex yacht to try and convince him make the correct decision.


yep. and picking up







on the way in.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Preston North End had talks with former Bolton striker Kevin Davies today.

Would be a real coup at League One level despite his age


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> yep. and picking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the way in.


Hopefully. If anybody is in need of some time on a sex booze yacht to relieve some stress, then it's that guy. Seems very wound up.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I heard that Malaga was retiring the number 22 shirt. Hasn't Isco only been there 2 seasons?



united_07 said:


> Malaga are retiring the no 22 shirt, Isco has only been there 2 seasons :lmao





Arnold Tricky said:


> Malaga are retiring Isco's number.
> 
> He has been there for 2 years.





Green Light said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt number, he's only been there 2 seasons


:weezy


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lebron7


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hey guys did you hear about malaga retiring isco's 22 jersey

only two years too


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> yep. and picking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the way in.


:lmao:lol:lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Malolaga.


Cryuff says he would sell Messi now Neymar is there :lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cryuff suffering from Pele-itis.

Won't be impressed until Malaga put up an Isco statue outside the ground.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> BREAKING NEWS: :kobe4 signing for Barca


He's more interested in blowing kisses to his phone.



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol ando and cleverley next season.


Dat 8-2 :wenger


Have we signed Thiago yet?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just saw this on twitter :lmao

http://sulia.com/image_proxy/?url=h...13-06-25/b98e35c9-f9b2-4b38-a647-f31e5b7b442e


----------



## Mikey Damage

So Higuain done by the end of the week? Hot. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Breaking news via @bbcsport 



> Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt, he's only been there two years.


Crazy


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just heard it, Malaga is retiring #22 shirt.

Too much is not enough. :kobe3


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> I heard that Malaga was retiring the number 22 shirt. Hasn't Isco only been there 2 seasons?
> 
> :weezy





JOAL.com said:


> hey guys did you hear about malaga retiring isco's 22 jersey
> 
> only two years too





Green Light said:


> Breaking news via @bbcsport
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy





Razor King said:


> Just heard it, Malaga is retiring #22 shirt.
> 
> Too much is not enough. :kobe3


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What a relief that Isco has gone to those scumbags in Madrid. Having to dislike him at city would have been very tough.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Had to change the thread title because - get this - Malaga have only gone and retired Isco's #22 shirt. The lad is only 21 and has just been at Malaga for two seasons. It's bonkers.

Happy with the Schurrle transfer completed. More options = more rest for Mata and Hazard. He's wearing #14, which was given to De Bruyne last season before he left :hmm:


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hey guys just seen something on twitter and logged here especially since I found it a lit....oh wait I've seen you've all beaten me to it


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:side:




according to twitter, Tevez to Juve for €9m is done


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Only 9m? Moyes should have put a bid in.....


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tevez and Llorente :wilkins

This will get things going now.

Tevez to Juventus means Higuain to Arsenal, means Cavani to Madrid, means Suarez stays at Liverpool. :brodgers

or Suarez to Napoli :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Means suarez to chelsea.


:lmao Haribo that rep.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So he can finish off eating Ivanovic? No thanks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez to real and cavani to chelsea, better?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nah Cavani and Suarez to Madrid with Chelsea offering GOLDEN BOOT Torres a contract extension.


----------



## fandangoing

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fuck if Cavani is going to Chelsea. Fuck Chelsea, City, PSG and those fake ass teams that had no history and were mid table at best until they got the money from arabs, russians and all rich motherfuckers. Spend them moneys on people in Africa not on some football teams.

Real, historic and the biggest teams of the World are Bayern, Dortmund, United, Liverpool, Arsenal, Barcelona, Milan, Ajax, etc. who didn't build their history with money. RESPECT to them!


----------



## Allur

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ew. There's two non-Italian teams I don't want Cavani to go to and Chelsea is one of them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dropped by and read Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt, that's crazy.

I think I'm going to stick around this 2013-2014 season because of the return of :jose


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't know about you, but Malaga aren't feeling 22 and so have decided to retire the shirt :taylor2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool Football Club are delighted to confirm the signing of Belgium international goalkeeper Simon Mignolet from Sunderland.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/mignolet-completes-liverpool-switch


Nice :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rockhead said:


> Dropped by and read Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt, that's crazy.
> 
> I* think I'm going to stick around this 2013-2014 season because of the return of :jose*


Booo coming back when times get better :torres


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently the hold up in the Thiago deal is that Barca want him to personally tell them he wants to leave.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tevez to Juve - 12mil.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://t.co/y0PtcRc5C6


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> http://t.co/y0PtcRc5C6


Caughtoffside :kobe2

and their source is the Daily Star :kobe2 :kobe2


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> http://t.co/y0PtcRc5C6


Until he is playing for Utd the speculation will never end


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> http://t.co/y0PtcRc5C6





Silent Alarm said:


> Caughtoffside :kobe2
> 
> and their source is the Daily Star :kobe2 :kobe2


My bad


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea defender David Luiz has emerged as a target for French giants Paris Saint-Germain. (Source: Evening Standard)


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sup Shep :hendo 

Very happy with the Mignolet deal. Do woner what will happen with Reina now though. Will he be sold or will he stick around and play a smaller role? Other way its good for us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Caught Offside is the worst place for news ever.

They made a story early in the last season saying Jelavic wants to leave because Kevin Mirallas doesn't pass the ball enough.

Although they're saying this so hopefully they can get one thing right for once..



> Toffees targeting move for young Brazilian midfielder.The Daily Mirror claims that Everton are looking into the signing of Barcelona youngster Rafinha Alcantara, the younger brother of Manchester United target Thiago.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Happy for Mignolet. Apparently rising to £12m which is a tidy 6x what we paid for him. Westwood probably going to make the step up with younger cover brought in. He's no Mignolet but I think he played like 4 games before and wasn't awful so I'm fine with giving him a run to see.

I was at least cheered up to find out Malaga had retired Isco's number. He's only been there two years as well. idk if you guys had heard. Madness.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

: Tottenham has been offered Di Maria + cash (unknown how much) from Real Madrid for Bale, according to Cadena Ser


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



fandangoing said:


> fuck if Cavani is going to Chelsea. Fuck Chelsea, City, PSG and those fake ass teams that had no history and were mid table at best until they got the money from arabs, russians and all rich motherfuckers. Spend them moneys on people in Africa not on some football teams.
> 
> Real, historic and the biggest teams of the World are Bayern, Dortmund, United, Liverpool, Arsenal, Barcelona, Milan, Ajax, etc. who didn't build their history with money. RESPECT to them!



dark andre. make a 'we won the history' smilie

:brodgers


----------



## sayne

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hear Madrid have already retired Bales number as part of the deal to sign him...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DailyMail



> Martinez eyes Japan's in-form Honda with interest in midfielder Fellaini hotting up
> 
> Everton are keen on Japan midfielder Keisuke Honda, 27, from CSKA Moscow.
> Honda has returned to Premier League radars by impressing at the Confederations Cup.
> And it now appears he could move to Everton, as they prepare for the possible loss of Marouane Fellaini.


If he signs then I'll :mark: myself in to a coma.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rockhead said:


> Dropped by and read Malaga are retiring Isco's shirt, that's crazy.
> 
> I think I'm going to stick around this 2013-2014 season because of the return of :jose


Just realised now that the GOAT glory hunter Rockhead has returned


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i thought that was bullseye


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cant wait to see what City pull out the bag with only 2 first team strikers now.. (Tev dependent).

They prob match the Cav price now..
Still need a CB as well.. Unless Boyata is getting a game.


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tevez and Llorente :mark:


----------



## fandangoing

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guidetti is an awesome striker but City are too idiots to use him.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bit hard to use a striker when they miss most of the season injured.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> dark andre. make a 'we won the history' smilie
> 
> :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

These smilies are getting better and better :clap :brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tevez is going to be a massive signing for Juventus.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

heard a crazy story about Isco retiring the number 22 year even though he's only been a shirt for 2 Malagas.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Malolga


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Spanish football rules state that Liga clubs can have a maximum squad size of 25 players and the players must wear the numbers 1-25.
> 
> Thus, if Isco's number is retired, they will be down a player on every other club in the division.


Another reason why retiring #22 is such a great idea. :clap to their Sheikh


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Has anyone heard about Malaga retiring the number 22 year even though Isco's only played for them for 2 years? Mental stuff!


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Has anyone heard about Malaga retiring the number 22 year even though Isco's only played for them for 2 years?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

leave the memories alone malaga

JUST LEAVE THEM ALONE


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just noticed that I put year instead of shirt, that's what you get for copy and pasting Jupes silly remix :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How many signings have actually been made already and it's not even July 1st?


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well it is the probably the right way to go about things, the sooner you make your signings the sooner your signings can gel into the team.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago Alcântara's move to Manchester United is expected to be completed by the end of the week. (Source: AS and Marca)


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


>


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










carlos at an airport in turin.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago now 1/12 to join.

:mark:

Still awaiting that yellow fucking bar SSN.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Gonzalo Higuain's agent and brother, Nicolas Higuain, says that the Real Madrid striker is closing in on a move to Arsenal.*



> The 25-year old had previously announced his desire to leave the Bernabeu after spending six-and-a-half seasons in Spain since joining from River Plate in 2006, and Arsene Wenger is believed to be keen to make the Argentine a part of his squad for the forthcoming season.
> 
> Higuain has been linked with a number of European clubs including Juventus and Napoli, but the striker's agent believes that the Gunners are the nearest to clinching his signature.
> 
> "I think that Higuain is now closer to Arsenal," he told TMW.
> 
> "Juventus are a great club, but Gonzalo is too expensive for them. Napoli are a strong side and that place represents a lot for Argentines.
> 
> "Saying that, I can't deny that Gonzalo is now close to Arsenal."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Thiago now 1/12 to join.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Still awaiting that yellow fucking bar SSN.


Nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo Ronaldo!



> Cristiano Ronaldo could be on his way back to Manchester United as it has emerged he is due to meet Old Trafford officials in the next three days.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ster-United-officials-days.html#ixzz2XKoAZPMa


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I just cannot see Madrid letting go of Ronaldo UNLESS Ronaldo wants out desperately. Barca have Messi and they just signed Neymar. That's a factor.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why do they need enaldo when they have beckenbauer jones and zinedine cleverley?


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

can't see United signing Ronaldo and Thiago.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

am i looking too much into the markets still being open for betting on isco?

kolarov says he speaks to conte a lot and wants to play regularly

toodaloo


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> why do they need enaldo when they have beckenbauer jones and zinedine cleverley?


Why did you use one first name and one last name?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Why did you use one first name and one last name?


because i'm corehard


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Borussia Dortmund have made a €23 million (£19.5m) bid for reported Liverpool target Henrikh Mkhitaryan.*



> Shakhtar Donetsk CEO Sergei Palkin confirmed the Bundesliga side's offer for the 24-year-old midfielder, but insists it falls way short of the club's own valuation.
> 
> Instead, the Ukrainian outfit want one instalment of €30m (£25m) for the player, who has gone AWOL after not showing up with the rest of the Shakhtar squad for pre-season training.
> 
> His impending departure could have been helped by Shakhtar's acquisition of Brazilian Fred from SC International for €15m (£12.5m), announced by the club on Wednesday.
> 
> Palkin told Futbol: "I don't know where Mkhitaryan is now, solely his agent knows this.
> 
> *"Borussia offered €23m (£19.5m) for the midfielder. I contacted Mkhitaryan's agent yesterday. I wrote to him about the official position of the club.
> 
> "We are prepared to sell Mkhitaryan for €30m (£25m), this offer stands for the next 10 days. If Mkhitaryan wishes to leave, they have to pay this amount for him.
> 
> "€30m, one installment. If there is a club that can pay that amount, we are ready to make a deal."*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fucking Dortmund. 

Fucking Bayern taking Goetze meaning Dortmund need to replace him with Henro. 

Fucking Pep. 

Fucking Messi being so good that it helped Pep win all dem trophies and so he was able to get the Bayern job. 

Fucking waitress who gave that Barca guy a napkin on which he wrote out Messi's first contract when he was a kid at that restaurant, which led him to be a Barca player.

If we don't get Henro then this is all her fault.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ivan Gazidis ‏@GazidisArsenal 4m
I can't believe that people actually fall for lazy journalism on Goal or caughtoffside or Talksport eg. us being linked w/ Cavani or Rooney.

Ivan Gazidis ‏@GazidisArsenal 2m
http://Goal.com actually said we even activated @fellainiM 's release clause. False! Schoolboy-journalism run by 16yr olds.

:lol

https://twitter.com/GazidisArsenal


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Only 720 followers leads me to believe it's a fake account. It's true though.


----------



## Allur

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's probably fake as the verified icon next to his name isn't real. Don't see why the actual person would do that.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

am i seeing things or is the official tick there

unless that's on the background pic?

yeah just checked it next to a real one, it's fake. good effort tho


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Twitter, eh? It's taken silly season and made it annoying.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> *Borussia Dortmund have made a €23 million (£19.5m) bid for reported Liverpool target Henrikh Mkhitaryan.*


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


I am sure if Liverpool bid £20m he's theirs but it's the fact their taking their time probably


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










well that looks kind of official


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to spanish media barca are trying to be difficult about thiago leaving, making him pay some tax bill of €9m

article explained here

http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...eaten-thiago-with-huge-tax-bill-over-manchest


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Thiago you can only leave if you pay Messi's tax bill" :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Aw shiet... Henro in LANDAN


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> I am sure if Liverpool bid £20m he's theirs but it's the fact their taking their time probably


Doubt we are even after him tbh . This whole scenario just reminds me of the Juan Mata one 2 years back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dirty dirty barca, no better than real :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'll try it again next week when everybody has forgotten about it


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stolen.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spoiler fail.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Perez says Isco will be unveiled as a Madrid player next week


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Everton have made enquiries for two players, chairman Bill Kenwright has revealed.
> 
> Manager Roberto Martinez had previously revealed his desire to move quickly in the transfer market and has now identified a list of potential targets.
> 
> Speaking to the media following Wednesday's General Meeting of Everton shareholders, Mr Kenwright said: "Roberto hasn't met the squad yet and it's difficult for me to talk for him. But, like me, he thinks they are fantastic, wants to keep hold of that group and wants to bring in two or three players in the positions we need them.
> 
> "He [Roberto] has been away and you will always find that 1 July onwards - because that's when the current contracts end - that's when it will start.
> 
> "We've got now, as we talk, two enquiries going on for two players.
> 
> "Roberto is back at the weekend and he's raring to go."


SOON


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Martinez needs to move quickly and shift Fellaini to Arsenal, that would be nice.*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo and Thiago. That would be ridiculously unfair to the rest of the league.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Real in for Thiago.....again?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just pay the 25 mil and sign mkhitaryan plz. then sign papa


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

again, not bothered about isco. this is what madrid do. make a big song and dance to get in the head of a player, then muscle in, promise them the world and get them to sign. carlo has gone on record about how much he loves modric, kaka, etc. where exactly does isco fit in? he can play centrally or on the left, doesn't play on the right, he's not better than enaldo or ozil, and will be in competition with modric, kaka and whatever other attacking midfielders madrid will sign.

looks like we're going after gomez now after tevez has gone. good.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't know how Isco is going to start games with Ronaldo and Ozil both in the team. Di Maria is also probably a better fit for the counter-attacking style of Madrid than Isco is. Modric should be playing a CM position anyway and probably be the mainstay in midfield while Alonso and Khedira rotate.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool FC are “furious” over reports suggesting Luis Suarez has agreed a four-year contract with Real Madrid..



> Suarez, who is currently on international duty with Uruguay at the FIFA Confederations Cup in Brazil, has said a number of things this summer which have increased speculation suggesting he is set for a big money move to the Spanish giants.
> 
> However, Telegraph journalist Luke Edwards claims the Reds are now looking for “urgent talks” with Suarez and his representatives over the claims he has agreed personal terms with Real.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumours about Thiago wanting to hear the offer from Bayern :argh:


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Manchester to Buenos Aires:
6915.8m

Turin to Buenos Aires:
6843.1m

Tevez is getting closer :hayden3


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

arsenal fans.....


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't they do the same crap picture for Villa in January?

It's times like these when we have to hear from the passionate Arsenal supporters:






:mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It's times like these when we have to hear from the passionate Arsenal supporters:


I...I don't even...what....why?


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

EVIL United holding Wayne hostage.

Also, one of the top comments on that video was brilliant.

Top related video:
Samir Nasri: 'Now I know I was right to leave﻿ Arsenal'
Coincidence?

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i love how they have <arsenal> in brackets

nah, wilshere from that other fucking club.

isco officially announced to madrid, w/e. can understand the move but imo he's been attracted by madrid moreso than thinking out his career. would've got similar coin and more game time with us, but nothing we could do really.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

and you know, maybe actually fucking winning something


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently madrid paid isco's dad 10 million euros

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

now theres a dad looking out for jr's best interests

also, loled pretty fucking hard at this today

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...mber-might-stupidest-idea-ever-110937764.html


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

personally i don't think anything beats invading russia in the winter in terms of stupidity but this runs pretty close

malaga losing a squad place would be hilarious.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gonna have to go decimal.

Somebody is gonna have to take a #22.5 shirt.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gonna have to go decimal.
> 
> Somebody is gonna have to take a #22.5 shirt.


what is this, futurama


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gonna have to go decimal.
> 
> Somebody is gonna have to take a #22.5 shirt.












GOAT


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't even understand where these rumors of Rooney to Arsenal are surfacing from. Sure, Wenger accepted that it would be hard to turn down Rooney for ANY club, but that doesn't mean he was suggesting that we would buy Rooney. In the past two weeks, football journalists have been convinced that we're making a triple swoop: Higuain, Rooney, and Fellaini. Yes, it's possible, but we're Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Rumours about Thiago wanting to hear the offer from Bayern :argh:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the only club i see rivalling utd is ourselves, but i think it's done.

if he really wants to get game time and he goes and joins bayern then that's probably not the type of player you want at the club. wouldn't get anywhere near as much time there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'd start every game in his sleep at united if his only competition is cleverley, anderson and giggs


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just pay his dad a few mil to get it over the line

all the cool clubs are doing it


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Give his dad a couple of mil and rooney as a butler (yeah i mean slave)


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao

Thiago would get as much game time as van Buyten if he comes to Bayern.

Not that he's not a great player, but I don't really want him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> :lmao
> 
> Thiago would get as much game time as van Buyten if he comes to Bayern.
> 
> Not that he's not a great player, *but I don't really want him.*


*

Imagine supporting a club and been able to say that, not that many can say they don't want a top young prospect.

Lucky git.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so he'd get less than he did at barca this season.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

James Ducker, from the Times, is saying we've bid in the region of £10-12m for Baines, he's quite reliable when it comes to united.

edit: full article



Spoiler: spoiler



Manchester United have made a bid for Leighton Baines as David Moyes looks to reunite with the Everton and England left back at Old Trafford.
Baines said this week that he was looking forward to working under Roberto Martinez, Moyes’s successor as Everton manager, but United’s approach is certain to turn his head.
It was unclear this afternoon exactly how much United have offered but the bid is thought to be in the region of £10 million to £12 million, with Baines about to enter the final two years of his contract at Goodison Park.
Bill Kenwright, the Everton chairman, has spoken on several occasions in recent weeks about his determination to keep the club’s reigning Player of the Year and has indicated that they hope to tie the 28-year-old to a new long-term contract this summer.
But Baines, who has admitted publicly that he has been flattered by United’s interest in the past, may consider the opportunity to join the Barclays Premier League champions as too good to resist, especially with Moyes having succeeded Sir Alex Ferguson as manager and the World Cup finals taking place in Brazil in 12 months’ time.
Baines, whom Moyes brought to Everton from Wigan Athletic for £6 million in 2007, is second to Ashley Cole as England’s preferred left back but a move to United could increase his chances of usurping his Chelsea counterpart.
Baines created 116 chances for team-mates last season – more than any other player in Europe’s top five leagues – and was named in the PFA Premier League Team of the Year for the second successive season, ahead of Cole and Patrice Evra, whose future at United he could put under threat.
Evra, 32, enjoyed a return to form last season after a disappointing two years when his performance level dipped markedly and only has a year left on his existing contract. He has already been linked with a move back to Monaco, from whom he joined United in 2006.
With Fabio Da Silva returning to United after a disastrous loan spell at Queens Park Rangers last season and Alexander Buttner to call upon, Moyes may feel he has enough cover to let Evra leave if Baines joins, although the manager is not yet in a position to make that judgement.
Moyes will not formally begin work at United until Monday but he has wasted no time in the transfer window. United remain hopeful of signing Thiago Alcantara, having already agreed personal terms with the Spain Under-21 midfielder, but the club are concerned that Barcelona may still be able to talk the highly-regarded 22-year-old into staying at the Nou Camp.
The pursuit of Cristiano Ronaldo, the former United forward who is unsettled at Real Madrid, remains ambitious in the extreme and it remains to be seen if the club could fund moves for the Portuguese as well as Thiago and Baines. Robert Lewandowski, the Borussia Dortmund striker, has also been heavily linked with United.
Wayne Rooney’s future at Old Trafford should become clearer next week when the England striker holds talks with Moyes. United’s players return for pre-season training on Wednesday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> James Ducker, from the Times, is saying we've bid in the region of £10-12m for Baines, he's quite reliable when it comes to united.


Poor fabio unless evra is off then farking bullshit.

Watch this get sorted quickly, the shit transfers always do.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Poor fabio unless evra is off then farking bullshit.
> 
> Watch this get sorted quickly, the shit transfers always do.


yeah there were rumours of evra going to monaco, i'd rather that than losing fabio


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that's a funny looking youth policy from moyes that we all heard about 3 seconds after he signed his contract.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> yeah there were rumours of evra going to monaco, i'd rather that than losing fabio


Rather keep the boss that is evra, fabio has shown nothing shit loan deal or not or use him as backup to rafael.

Signing baines and/or garay will be two of the most pointless transfers from any team this window. near 30m or 30m+ that could be used on a good winger or 2 cm's.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rather keep the boss that is evra, fabio has shown nothing shit loan deal or not or use him as backup to rafael.
> 
> Signing baines and/or garay will be two of the most pointless transfers from any team this window. near 30m or 30m+ that could be used on a good winger or 2 cm's.


he showed promise, just think he needs a long run in the first team (but then again he might not get that if baines comes in), looked what it did for Rafael, it was unfortunate he got injured at qpr, as he had a good run of games.

Evra form has dropped the past few years, constantly getting caught our of place, the left hand side of defence has definitely been a weakness

I agree about Garay though, dont know why we would sign him, when we've got 5 centre backs already, hopefully mendes is just using our name to increase his price somewhere else


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Evra arguably had his best season in a few years which is probably not saying much.

Baines and Young aka beckham/nev 2.0 :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£12million? Get the fuck out with that. 

I wouldn't accept anything less than £18million at the very least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> £12million? Get the fuck out with that.
> 
> I wouldn't accept anything less than £18million at the very least.


Hopefully the glazers aren't mental enough to pay that.

God imagine if we did sign him and fellaini costing over 40m? :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If you want the best LB in the prem, you got to pay big money. 

:jordan2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What you talkin bout brah?

Enrique is priceless :jordan2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i hope we can con juve into BIG CA$H MONEY for kolarov

:lebron7


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

TEVEZ was 12 mill right?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

thereabouts yes


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everton already rejected the United move for Baines


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester United have made contact with Everton in an attempt to reunite new manager David Moyes with Leighton Baines but will be told the England defender is not for sale


BBC


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wilfried Bony is apparently close to signing for Swansea: http://www1.skysports.com/football/...lose-to-signing-Vitesse-striker-Wilfried-Bony

Very exciting news if it happens, he is exactly what Swansea were missing for parts of last season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh well, he's not for sale. Such a shame, guess we'll have to make do with Pat .


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Everyone is for sale at the right price. Everyone. Everton won't sell for less than 15m though and I think it'd be a poor buy for anything more than that.*


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Marca apparently City are going to bid €30m for Pepe, would be strage if true, quite a lot of money for a 30 year old


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Manchester City are reviving their interest in Robert Lewandowski to replace Carlos Tevez. (Express)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There are rumours suggesting Arsenal may make move for Pepe Reina.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> There are rumours suggesting Arsenal may make move for Pepe Reina.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

whens giggs coming to the la galaxy?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@SwansOfficial
AMAT JOINS SWANS: We are delighted to announce the signing of Espanyol defender Jordi Amat on four-year deal


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> whens giggs coming to the la galaxy?


never...


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

giggs feeding keane up top gonna happen in january i reckon.

he holding man u back when it comes to the european cup. that moyes has no sentiment to him.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> There are rumours suggesting Arsenal may make move for Pepe Reina.





AlexHumph said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> giggs feeding keane up top gonna happen in january i reckon.
> 
> he holding man u back when it comes to the european cup. that moyes has no sentiment to him.



rhodri giggs is that you?


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BBC says Paulinho to Spurs will be completed next week. He's better than Fernandinho and half the price .


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Because you've seen all them games from the russian and brazilian leagues?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fernandinho didnt play in the russian league....


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> Because you've seen all them games from the russian and brazilian leagues?


Seen enough, I also trust the opinion of Tim Vickery who says after Neymar, Paulinho is the most important player in the Brazilian team. Whereas Fernandinho can't even get into the team. Oh and Fernandinho played for Shaktar, in the Ukraine League, even your retort was wrong.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so i don't wiki and pretend i know stuff. 

all about the galaxy


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so this thread has completely gone to hell


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WOAT transfer thread for WOATs


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know what you mean...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Have no fear


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So who do we all think brutaLAD is.


LAD!!!!


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

huh?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

all i know is hes trolling the comic book and football threads

the only two fucking threads i read on this forum and that make life worth living :terry1


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> all i know is hes trolling the comic book and football threads
> 
> the only two fucking threads i read on this forum and that make life worth living :terry1



Got yourself a stalker.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hope United sign Baines

back on topic


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not exactly a priority for United is it?.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

after central midfield, i'd say left back is the next weakest position


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> after central midfield, i'd say left back is the next weakest position


2 words.

Young Valencia.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> 2 words.
> 
> Young Valencia.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Walked right into that one.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Baines is one of the most overrated footballers in Premier League. United should go for Luke Shaw... sign him now but let him on loan at the Saints until the end of season or until 2015 when Evra is gone. Also, there is Lucas Digne from Lille or Samuel Umtiti as replacements for Evra.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs linked with the Armenian dude. Fret not Scouse fans, we'd never pay 25mill for him.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently we have turned down a bid from Chelsea for John Ruddy, according to Sun journalist Charlie Wyett who specialises in Norwich news. He usually gets these things correct so I'm a bit concerned right now. 










https://twitter.com/CharlieWyett/status/350388622001836033

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/4987475/John-Ruddy-transfer-Chelsea-told-to-double-5million-bid.html

In a market where Mignolet is being sold for £11-12 million I would be pissed off if we sold Ruddy for any less than £8 million, he's every bit as good as Mignolet _overall_, although I think Mignolet is better at one on ones and Ruddy's better at dealing with high crosses. If we sell Ruddy and go with Bunn next season we will most likely go down, so if we are thinking of selling Ruddy then we had best prepare to bring in a good replacement, somebody like Guy Tremmell who is Vorm's reserve at Swansea. We could even go for Joel.










Having said that, Ruddy says he's very happy here because his family are settled, not to mention he's receiving regular games which he wouldn't at Chelsea with Cech still there. You also have to assume that Chelsea have some sort of plans for Courtois in the future...

Also, there's another froot? One was enough, ffs!


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would Chelsea even sign Ruddy to be with? Cech is still in great form and did they forget they have Courtois on the books or something? Would be a bad move for everyone involved really.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Courtois is going out on loan again so they need a reserve. I think they released Turnbull, not sure though.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Baines is one of the most overrated footballers in Premier League. United should go for Luke Shaw... sign him now but let him on loan at the Saints until the end of season or until 2015 when Evra is gone. Also, there is Lucas Digne from Lille or Samuel Umtiti as replacements for Evra.


No Baines was excellent and United should definitely go for him. Overrated or not, he's still going to be one of the best left backs in the world one day if he keeps his form up. Can actually see Evra or Baines moving to left midfield if Baines is signed.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Courtois is going out on loan again so they need a reserve. I think they released Turnbull, not sure though.


Yeah Turnball did get released. Even if Courtois is going back on loan he isn't gonna be gone for like 5 years is he? Ruddy really shouldn't play second fiddle to Cech and (when he does eventually play) Courtois. Unless Chelsea are just gonna sell Courtois and done I don't see the sense in going after Ruddy.


----------



## Noithasn

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea no longer have Turnbull or Hilario so they do need back up to Cech unless they feel Blackman(?) is ready.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Why would Chelsea even sign Ruddy to be with? Cech is still in great form and did they forget they have Courtois on the books or something? Would be a bad move for everyone involved really.


Cause Cech and Blackman are the only keepers at Chelsea right now.

Still, it's a bit disrespectful marking Ruddy down as a back up, when he clearly is a Premier League starting goalkeeper.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Again though how long are they gonna keep Courtois on loan though? Maybe another year or two at most? Generally if you ain't a numeber 1 keeper your not gonna play much anyway. Would essentially be Ruddy going to be a secondary keeper in the peak of his career and then either settling for third choice or moving after a few years


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Yeah Turnball did get released. Even if Courtois is going back on loan he isn't gonna be gone for like 5 years is he? Ruddy really shouldn't play second fiddle to Cech and (when he does eventually play) Courtois. Unless Chelsea are just gonna sell Courtois and done I don't see the sense in going after Ruddy.


Well yeah, I think that it would be a daft move for Ruddy in all honesty. He's an England squad regular while still Norwich's number one, so unless he thinks he can take Hart's place in the England team (with :woy in charge he's unlikely to get many games, even in friendlies) by ousting Cech then it's silly, although that last line of thought would also probably be regarded as silly because Cech is still excellent and Courtois is lurking about.



Joel said:


> Cause Cech and Blackman are the only keepers at Chelsea right now.
> 
> Still, it's a bit disrespectful marking Ruddy down as a back up, when he clearly is a Premier League starting goalkeeper.


He's certainly more than good at this level and is good enough to be a number one for a top six-eight club.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Lukas PoGOATski, hope we don't sell him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Baines is one of the most overrated footballers in Premier League. United should go for Luke Shaw... sign him now but let him on loan at the Saints until the end of season or until 2015 when Evra is gone. Also, there is Lucas Digne from Lille or Samuel Umtiti as replacements for Evra.


Absolutely absurd.

Guy created over 110 chances from fucking left back. He's world class. Going forward he's as good as anyone.

The only thing holding his value down is his age. If he was 23-24 Everton would be looking at 20m+ for him easily. I don't see us going much higher than that bid, I doubt we'll get him. Sad because he'd be perfect for us.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

spurs heavily into villa. would be a good signing for any team. wages would be a problem though.

names we're being linked with in gomez, negredo, goaldado and cardozo to replace tevez.

i wonder if we can give higuain's dad a few bob :hayden3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to the Manchester Evening News, Wayne Rooney remains determined to leave United, with Arsenal ready to offer £25m.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So have we signed Higuain yet? Oh yeah.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea should sign Craig Gordon as a backup the guy is a free agent. Remember him from FM 07, 08 when he was touted as one of the best young goalkeepers in the world... don't know what happened to him. Also, there's a good keeper named Alex Smithies from Huddersfield that could be a backup or Jason Steele from Boro.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Graig Gordon is made of glass, he's less durable than Chris Kirkland. If Cech were to become injured Gordon wouldn't be very reliable in terms of fitness.

Smithies isn't even completely proven at Championship level yet, so I'm not sure why Chelsea would sign him when they've just released a similar standard keeper in Ross Turnbull. He wouldn't be ready and woudn't even be worth signing on the basis of potential because Courtois is there for that.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney is a good player but fuck me it would be impossible to support such a horrible cunt.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know this is a tad off topic, but I'm sure that most of you would be interested in seeing this:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/861497-wrestling-forum-tale-life-death-mozza.html

Apparently Chelsea have upped their offer for Ruddy as well, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

mannone to sunderland

kolarov to inter.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Absolutely absurd.
> 
> Guy created over 110 chances from fucking left back. He's world class. Going forward he's as good as anyone.
> 
> The only thing holding his value down is his age. If he was 23-24 Everton would be looking at 20m+ for him easily. I don't see us going much higher than that bid, I doubt we'll get him. Sad because he'd be perfect for us.


*All great qualities but you overlook the biggest strength a defender can have, BEING ABLE TO ACTUALLY DEFEND AND STOP GOALS. Which I'm afraid Baines is in my humble opinion at best above average at. But he's great going forward and scores some fancy goals so he's a great LB despite that. I'd much rather we give Fabio a chance before spending a silly amount on a player like Baines.*


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Baines biggest weakness is his poor marking ability. He's easily done by a clever bit of off the ball movement.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Baines is one of the most overrated footballers in Premier League. United should go for Luke Shaw... sign him now but let him on loan at the Saints until the end of season or until 2015 when Evra is gone. Also, there is Lucas Digne from Lille or Samuel Umtiti as replacements for Evra.


Creates the most chances in the league, the most creative defender in Europe and we also conceded the least amount of goals from our left side compared to the middle and right. *the first stat was true last time I checked. That could now be beaten :brodgers 

20 goals in his time here is pretty impressive too.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

but can he stop jesus navas?


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> after central midfield, i'd say left back is the next weakest position


Would say Wings are the second area need addressing then LB but all 3 areas are in need of new players, I do hope we sign Baines I wanted us to sign him last summer but we never upped our bid & stayed at Everton IMO his best LB in PL & was my pl team of 12/13 season as well. 

I imagine Baines is a short term fix for the next few years as i can see Baines being as good as he is now even at 28 for at least 3 years, ideally would liked to signed him last summer but I take him even now over Evra, even though Ebra had solid season I wouldn't rely on him as our teams main lb, he still often jogs backs & caught out position to much & needs to be bailed out of any issues by our CBS or Young who puts lot work in defending when evra wanders to far forward. Rather have baines who offers good end product & has legs with stamina to get back & defend with rest of the defenders like good modern fullback should & can do. 

What interests me is if do sign Baines Garay Strootman & Thiago that's about 55-60M spent in total let go of Nani Evra & Ando 15-20M in left with 40-45M spent without addressing need for another winger, Zaha Toni Young Giggs are our only wide options & keep saying how we need to look into replacing Giggs very soon, pretty clear that SAF last summer knew needed a new winger & special winger after trying sign Hazard then Lucas & this past season has shown that he was spot on. A year on & our need new for a new winger is even more needed now so after CM the wingers situation will have to be looked into IMO.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's a report going around that Spurs and David Villa have agreed personal terms. Unfortunately it's from goal.com, which is like the least believable source apart from the Daily Mail. Apparently AVB's been talking to Villa over the phone or something. Hmmm.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Is it true that he scored no goals last season? Similar(ish) role that Welbeck had last season. 3% > 0%. More like Jesus N0vas. (am I doing it right?)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> but can he stop jesus navas?


A kick to shin will stop anybody :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Is it true that he scored no goals last season? Similar(ish) role that Welbeck had last season. 3% > 0%. More like Jesus N0vas. (am I doing it right?)*


yeah but he runs REALLY fast.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ugh mannone. totally uninspiring. not awful but not great. bench warmer i suppose but i wouldn't have much faith in him as a backup or to challenge westwood.

we're after tom huddlestone apparently, had a bid accepted for benjamin mendy and also gino peruzzi. one a left back and the other a right back. be nice to get some depth in those positions


btw craig gordon is training with rangers atm and going for his coaching badges last i heard. be surprised if he ever plays consistently again. was a really good keeper before he fucked his knee though.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Think fans aren't happy with no stripes but they're fucking nice.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BBC North West Tonight sports reporter Richard Askham says on Twitter: Everton appear to be very much in pole position to land Nathan Redmond from Birmingham City. Hear deal is progressing.


Can't wait to sign somebody. Cheap, young and English. 

Lovely.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> *we're after tom huddlestone apparently*, had a bid accepted for benjamin mendy and also gino peruzzi. one a left back and the other a right back. be nice to get some depth in those positions


Seems like 4-5 million is the projected fee. With Paulinho hopefully coming in, plus Tom Carroll stepping up aswell it makes sense for us to move on Huddlestone. He's been a good servant for the club but to be fair he's been off the pace big time since his massive injury lay off. Still only 26 though so he could still find that previous form of his, he can pass the ball very well. He'd fit in nicely at Sunderland. Apparently Hull might try and get him too though. Bidding war?


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes Baines is a little suspect defending wise but I think i like the opportunities he'd bring in if he came. plus under United he has the chance to improve, work with different coaches and different manager. :side:

Could see Baines at left midfield or Evra at left midfield, when Evra was playing at world class standard for us I always said he could and maybe should be playing left midfield for us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Barcelona attacker Gerard Deulofeu, 19, is a loan target for a number of English clubs which include Arsenal, Tottenham, Chelsea, Liverpool and Everton. Brighton's new manager Oscar Garcia is also keen, though Arsenal are regarded as favourites.


http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20130627/fc-barcelona/gerard-deulofeu-novias-peso-premier_54376339102.html


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> Can't wait to sign somebody. *Cheap, young and English.*
> 
> Lovely.












"Wait a second, that dinnae sound right"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> "Wait a second, that dinnae sound right"


http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opinion/columnists/brian-reade/Brian-Reade-column-Liverpool-Why-Kenny-Dalglish-must-heed-the-secret-of-Bob-Paisley-success-to-guide-Liverpool-out-of-the-fog-Ryan-Babel-is-a-Twitter-twit-and-Blackpool-finances-show-shame-of-Anfield-article672891.html












> Shortly before Alzheimer’s stole his brain


He might have Alzheimer's but at least he doesn't have Alzheimer's.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@chelseafc
We have today reached agreement with Sevilla for the season-long loan of Marko Marin.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Baines on the wing? What about the 28 wingers United got. Solid idea though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Baines is horrible wing. He played there when he first joined and we played Lescott at LB and it just didn't work.

His strength is getting the ball deep and running at pace.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I like our away kit, home kit is pretty mediocre.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bye bye marin

we will always have the memories


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FUCK. Marin could be a bargaining tool for Kondogbia, stay our from frenchy you fuckers.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So, Youssouf Mulumbu sent out a cryptic tweet saying 'Welcome to A...at West Brom'. Nobody linked with the club is saying, a lot like the Ben Foster deal last season, which if I'm correct was announced on the 29th of June - which, of course, is tomorrow. Maybe it will be revealed, then?

I feel it's Arouna Kone. Decent player, but at the price they originally quoted us, I'd be a bit annoyed if it was him. £6.5 million is a lot for a player who will be 30 by the end of the year and has had one decent season in the top flight with a club that got relegated. Hopefully he's coming in to sit on the bench and be rotated every so often with Shane Long, just so Longy doesn't pick up another injury, if it's him joining.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AC Milan are close to signing Everton target Keisuke Honda from CSKA Moscow on a free transfer. (@BarclaysBible)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

el shaarawy's agent saying we're interested

duh.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> There's a report going around that Spurs and David Villa have agreed personal terms. Unfortunately it's from goal.com, which is like the least believable source apart from the Daily Mail. Apparently AVB's been talking to Villa over the phone or something. Hmmm.


Signing of the summer if so.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Signing of the summer if so.


:kobe

he isnt the same player he was a few years ago, will be 32 in december, still think spurs would be better suited by going for someone younger


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surprised they aren't looking at Yilmaz.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've gone back and forth on the deal since it was rumoured. On the one hand, this is a guy who's a proven goalscorer and depending on how much he plays, could still get 20 league goals (and depending _where_ he plays in the team). Also, he's a big name and that's a good signal of intent from Spurs. On the other hand though, he is aging a bit and obviously not as good as he was (though his shooting stats from last year are still excellent considering he didn't play much). Also his wages are quite high, reportedly 100k plus. That's been the main bad point for me, we could use that money to fund a younger striker. Still, if he comes it will be exciting.

Also, sorry to promote but if anyone has a second could they vote on the wrestling draft final in my sig. You don't have to vote for me, just trying to get some more votes in.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa would still be class in the premier league. Just need to keep him fit. Sign him and keep Bale I'd say theres a high chance of finishing in the top 4 above Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Surprised they aren't looking at Yilmaz.


Intriguing, I don't know much about him outside of Fifa though. He's good on there so he must be amazing in real life. That's how it works right? Right?!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Thiago has decided his future and his father will inform Barca.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :kobe
> 
> he isnt the same player he was a few years ago, will be 32 in december, still think spurs would be better suited by going for someone younger


Seriously he's better than any striker I could imagine them getting, don't care that he's 31 he's different class.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David Villa could easily still do a job for a champions league team, brilliant signing should Spurs pull that one off. Less of a risk than Benteke and others, Villa as long as he's fit, is guaranteed 15 goals.

Pretty much all in for them this year, because of Bale. Levy knows this.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Manchester United have offered €20m for Benficas' Argentine defender Ezequiel Garay. [futbol mercado]


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to rumours reported in both English and Italian media, Manchester United are weighing up the chance to submit Inter an offer in order to purchase Azzurri international centre-back Andrea Ranocchia.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Surprised they aren't looking at Yilmaz.


Soldado is another one.

Not shocked that Villa is leaving Barca & wants to join the PL this summer, but his 32 in Dec & he has had problems with injuries, his still a class act though & spurs do lack of natural goal scorer as it was one main problems last season but Villa to me isn't a long term option. I know Spurs want to get a top 4 finish next year & are assembling a good team but Villa will move family to London with such a move & want to be main CF so what happens next summer when he need replacing with a top cf or even when Villa isn't available for what ever reason this upcoming season? 

Spurs lack of good CF who can score was/is needed they rely to much on Bale digging them out trouble but also spurs lack CF who has clever off the ball movement, the amounts time Spurs attacking players go infield & clog up space the player with the ball wants to run or pass into last season was stunning what was worse was the attacker would then stay static makes Spurs play slow & predictable. So Villa makes a lot sense but even with him I would still if I was a Spurs fan want another CF whose bit younger that can replace Villa long term & offer same types qualities just in case Villa isn't around.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to reports Everton have bid £5 million for Keisuke Honda.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Honda deserves to play Champions League football. The guy was amazing at World Cup 2010.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumours on twitter suggesting that Thiago is to sign a new contract with Barca.


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Rumours on twitter suggesting that Thiago is to sign a new contract with Barca.


AHHH SHIT! WHY GOD WHY! Why can't MUFC (G.O.A.T Team) ever manage to buy a decent player


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And here's some BPL news

Chelsea loan Marko Marin to Sevilla for the whole season.

Stoke City sign Erik Pieters from PSV Eindhoven for 3 million

Hull City sign Ahmed Elmohamady from Sunderland for 2 million on a three year contract.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well they got RVP(top 1 striker at the time) and Kagawa(top 5 upcoming playmaker-same level as thiago different position though) last summer.......but solid theory.


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> Well they got RVP(top 1 striker at the time) and Kagawa(top 5 upcoming playmaker-same level as thiago different position though) last summer.......but solid theory.


Yeah good point but at the time when CR7 left we had 80 million and what did MUFC do with that???


----------



## Mikey Damage

__Rock__ said:


> AHHH SHIT! WHY GOD WHY! Why can't MUFC (G.O.A.T Team) ever manage to buy a decent player


RVP and Kagawa not decent?

Edit: ninja'd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Reports from Eastern Europe claim a £25m deal has been agreed for Henrikh Mkhitaryan.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



__Rock__ said:


> Yeah good point but at the time when CR7 left we had 80 million and what did MUFC do with that???


they bought a shitload of wingers and phil jones


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> they bought a shitload of wingers and phil jones


Point approved!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently, Southampton have bid 20 Million for Leandro Damiao :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



The Monster said:


> Soldado is another one.


I think Spurs have been looking at Soldado. A bid was definitely made last year, but he wanted to stay. Valencia are in bad financial trouble now and missed out on Champions League football, so that deal could potentially still happen. If Villa does come in though I doubt it. I agree that Spurs need another younger striker to bring in too, to be fair I wouldn't mind completely revamping our strikers by letting both Defoe and Adebayor go.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Also Cardiff have had a £12 Million bid for Benfica's Oscar Cardozo rejected.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck buying anyone and who cares we are gonna get to keep wayne enaldo


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he could go from eating 5 big macs for lunch to 3. he will lose some weight and be like a new player :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Keep wayne, sign osman and baines, then bring back scholes :fergie


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Graham Hunter, the reason why Thiago's move to United has stalled is because he wants a clause in his contract that would allow him to leave for a certain fee if he didn't play an agreed amount of games.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hunter and the rest of the media are just rehashing the same bollocks going from thiago has agreed with united to barca have offered him a new contract to thiago wants to stay to bayern/real/other clubs also want him and repeat.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

still think we'll sign Thiago, just Barca are being very awkward b/c they know what a great player he's going to be.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hunter and the rest of the media are just rehashing the same bollocks going from thiago has agreed with united to barca have offered him a new contract to thiago wants to stay to bayern/real/other clubs also want him and repeat.


I think Graham Hunter is pretty reliable.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I tend to not believe anything until I see a player holding the shirt with his name on it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I tend to not believe anything until I see a player holding the shirt with his name on it.


Don't believe it unitl they've played a game.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm still saying every story about Thiago to Man U is bullshit and no even an enquiry has been made


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I tend to not believe anything until I see a player holding the shirt with his name on it.


I agree, I just think Graham Hunter is probably more reliable tham most.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'm still saying every story about Thiago to Man U is bullshit and no even an enquiry has been made


That would be funny but based on fergie/united have wanted him for atleast wo years i think we've expressed intrest, i mean surely right?

If not sign modric or cesc :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, unless they're stood wearing the shirt and the scarf over their head at the training ground, it's not true. 

Even when it is on the OS, I don't believe it.. All because of this...


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> I tend to not believe anything until I see a player holding the shirt with his name on it.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's definitely been contact and the deal is most likely at it's final stages. Just Barca finally have come in and tried to actually keep him, which at first I thought was odd that they weren't.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Apparently, Southampton have bid 20 Million for Leandro Damiao :mark:


Would be hilarious if we got him despite Spurs supposed billion attempts to sign him. But we won't.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

seeing on twitter that apparently the Baines bid is a reaction to Evra wanting to leave


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Evra too? Rats from a sinking ship. Let the exodus begin. Moyes sacked by christmas :moyes1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



R.Scorpio said:


> Would be hilarious if we got him despite Spurs supposed billion attempts to sign him. But we won't.


Please take him! I want all the rumours and of Damiao to Spurs to stop. They've been going on for years and it's pointless. If he was _that_ good, either we would have already bought him or an even bigger team would have snapped him up.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I have a feeling we'll try bring in Damiao on the final day of the transfer window again. Apparently we've left the deal alone but Inter keep trying to sell him to us, so eventually they may agree on the fee that Levy would have originally payed. Quite similar to when we brought in Hugo Lloris.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think Spurs have been looking at Soldado. A bid was definitely made last year, but he wanted to stay. Valencia are in bad financial trouble now and missed out on Champions League football, so that deal could potentially still happen. If Villa does come in though I doubt it. I agree that Spurs need another younger striker to bring in too, to be fair I wouldn't mind completely revamping our strikers by letting both Defoe and Adebayor go.


Make sense bidding for him this summer now that Valencia dont have CL football I imagine 20M would get him, i think his 27/28 so his in his prime as a player, his exactly CF I think Spurs lack & his movement off ball to find space is something I like about him the most, hs always seem to find pocket of space in box & his lethal in front of goal. Shame for Valencia that have to off load all their best players but when did have CL always have better chance of keeping them but as soon as finished 5th the writing was on the wall.



united_07 said:


> seeing on twitter that apparently the Baines bid is a reaction to Evra wanting to leave


I think at awards dinner in May Eric our kit man let slip by mistake evra had wanted to return to France last year & SAF talked him into staying another year, Evra been with us 7 years now & his 32 so i on't see why he doesn't deserve go back to Monaco & France & have one big final pay day on his contract. He isn't player once was but can't say bad word about him as person & love for the club, & if you are looking fir replacement then I would go for Baines as his best LB in PL IMO.



Joel said:


> There's definitely been contact and the deal is most likely at it's final stages. Just Barca finally have come in and tried to actually keep him, which at first I thought was odd that they weren't.


Barca are using local media to make it appear Barca are good guys in this saga & Thiago is in wrong so fans turn on player & Barca get fans to believe Thiago forcing move out for more money only. Think only do this if Barca knew they were fighting a losing battle otherwise no point in even going there. 

As Joel has said I think Barca laughed off idea one of there own academy players would want to leave the club as silly but soon as things started happening & looks like Thiago wanted go elsewhere, Barca hit panic button & trying everything can in order to make sure they come out on top in this transfer by what ever means they can. Roswell already under pressure so fans see his let one of Barca best youth products go for as cheap as €18M, he need to convince fans he tried everything could to keep Thiago from start & Thiago forced through the move due to wanting massive wages & way his doing that is through local media, but i highly doubt anyone will buy that idea.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I have a feeling we'll try bring in Damiao on the final day of the transfer window again. Apparently we've left the deal alone but Inter keep trying to sell him to us, so eventually they may agree on the fee that Levy would have originally payed. Quite similar to when we brought in Hugo Lloris.


Perhaps, never rule out anything crazy happening with Spurs on transfer deadline day. Like I said though, if we rated him that highly I feel we would have already bitten the bullet and paid that asking price last season or something. Plus, with Paulinho hopefully set to come in and potentially David Villa, that's already quite a hefty sum for Spurs to pay for two players, not sure if we'd then spend around 20 million on someone else. Obviously some dead weight will be let go for a little aswell. We'll see I guess.



The Monster said:


> Make sense bidding for him this summer now that Valencia dont have CL football I imagine 20M would get him, i think his 27/28 so his in his prime as a player, his exactly CF I think Spurs lack & his movement off ball to find space is something I like about him the most, hs always seem to find pocket of space in box & his lethal in front of goal. Shame for Valencia that have to off load all their best players but when did have CL always have better chance of keeping them but as soon as finished 5th the writing was on the wall.


Yeah he would be a top signing, proven at a high level and would fit our system well. I'd prefer him to Damiao despite the age difference, Damiao still has a lot to prove and could still be a bit of a DUD. While everyone knows Soldado is quite lethal.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Soldado would be a far better option than Damiao. They're not far off making CL football and they need a striker to come in and make a difference straightaway to give them that push into the top. With Soldado you know you get that. He's proven at the top levels of the game, whereas Damiao has a pretty miserable goal record in Brazil tbh.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paulinho's club manager at Corinthians is still hoping to keep hold of the Brazil midfielder, who is a Tottenham target.



> Reports suggest that the 24-year-old is poised to make the switch to White Hart Lane for a fee of around £17million.
> 
> On Sunday night, he will be in action at the Maracana in Rio de Janeiro for the Confederations Cup final against Spain, having been arguably the star of the tournament thus far. He headed in the winning goal against Uruguay on Wednesday and is widely expected to move to Europe next month.
> 
> Amid reports of interest from Real Madrid, Paulinho has been quoted as saying that only Spurs have firmed up their interest.
> 
> "Twice before, he almost left. Pending the final decision, I'll wait. He's under no pressure."
> Tite
> However, speaking on Friday, Corinthians coach Tite revealed that he had a conversation with the player in recent days and has not given up hope of having him available for the two-legged Recopa Sudamericana clash against Sao Paolo next month.
> 
> "While Paulinho doesn't come and tell me that he is leaving, I am still hoping we can count on him," said Tite.
> 
> "I called him to talk. I knew he had a lot of things on his mind, but I only told him this - follow your head and listen to your family. You'll know what is best for you."
> 
> Tite reminded journalists that Paulinho has previously had opportunities to leave the reigning Copa Libertadores champions, but has stayed loyal to date.
> 
> "Twice before, he almost left," added Tite. "Pending the final decision, I'll wait. He's under no pressure. If he comes back here and says he wants to play, he'll probably play."
> 
> *Dream move*
> 
> Paulinho has been widely quoted as saying that a move to Tottenham would be a "dream" and that he hopes to wrap up a transfer as soon as possible after the tournament.
> 
> "It is important for the team and for the Brazilian fans that at the moment all my focus is on winning the Confederations Cup," he said.
> 
> "But after the tournament is finished, I hope it is a deal that can get finalised quickly.
> 
> "To play in England for a great team like Tottenham is a dream. What I respect about Tottenham is the ambition they have shown.
> 
> "This summer there has been interest in their coach and their best player - and they have been clear they are both not going anywhere."


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I saw a report kind of similar, though it was more about Spurs letting Paulinho stay for two big matches against Sao Paolo. Apparently if Spurs sign him, the Corinthians owner wants us to let him play in the two games as part of the deal. Not sure, can't see Levy letting that happen really. I think it'll all be ok, Paulinho's been quoted as saying it would be a bit of a dream move as it says in the article.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont understand the continual rehashing of lewandowski

we're not signing him, utd arent signing him, chelsea arent, madrid aren't. he wants bayern.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that bitch


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tottenham want to beat Liverpool to the signing of Shakhtar Donetsk midfielder Henrikh Mkhitaryan. (Source: Mail)


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If we sell Evra back to Monaco we should milk those money cunts dry. £20m :evra


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mkhitaryan to Spurs makes no sense, why buy Paulinho who is a central midfielder which points to plans to go to 3 in the midfield and then go for someone who played as the most advanced midfielder/behind striker(s).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Agreed, it's from the Mail though so don't read too much into it. He can play up front as well though apparently, maybe we'll get him, play him as a false nine. WHO NEEDS STRIKERS?! 8*D


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AS Monaco are in negotiations to sign Patrice Evra from Manchester United. [ESPN]


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Mkhitaryan to Spurs makes no sense, why buy Paulinho who is a central midfielder which points to plans to go to 3 in the midfield and then go for someone who played as the most advanced midfielder/behind striker(s).


seems to me to be the agent leaking out "info" to try and get us to hurry and pay the 25 mil.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Clark Whitney ‏@Mr_Bundesliga 2m
The Independent: Henrikh Mkhitaryan has opted to join BVB ahead of Spurs & Liverpool. Problem for BVB: they offer €23m, Shakhtar want €30m


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Guzman has rejoined Swansea on a season-long loan.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Chelsea have reached an agreement with Napoli for Edinson Cavani. Jose Mourinho's side have offered the Uruguay
> international a five year deal worth around £7.2M a season subjected to a Medical.


:mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we can agree with personal terms from now until next decade, it wont make a difference because De Laurentiis is fucking insane and has no reason to sell

as for shakhtar, fuck them. stop being cheap cunts you assholes


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that isn't even the rumour.

the rumour is he's agreed terms with chelsea, not that chelsea have an agreement with napoli.

ourselves and chelsea were supposed to have also agreed terms with falcao. that didn't quite go as planned


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fucking Dortmund. This payback against me for refusing to jump on their bandwagon :side:

I guess we could always go for Eriksen, or we could put one of Coutinho/Suso or even Stevie (if his legs can manage it) behind Sturridge, and use the Suarez money to go all out on building the defense.

:downing


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SportItalia: Real Madrid's Carlo Ancelotti is ready to offer Xabi Alonso in exchange for PSGs' Marco Verratti


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I still think that Mkhitaryan will sign here. The amount of conflicting stories is hilarious "Mkhitaryan wants Liverpool"... "Mkhitaryan wants Dortmund"

If not we still have Eriksen and Jorginho to go after


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i see a lot of "we" and "us" in here

who do you guys play/work for?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im a bench player for bury fc


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

get some more e-burials and you might start


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

get off my back

hopefully next year we'll score the promotion


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago's latest caption on his instagram pic enaldo

http://instagram.com/p/bJ30r4kYH8/


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> i see a lot of "we" and "us" in here
> 
> who do you guys play/work for?


I'm the tea lady at Exeter City.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> i see a lot of "we" and "us" in here
> 
> who do you guys play/work for?


Don't start that shit in here. We've already got an influx of piss poor posters in the threads that I enjoy posting in and it's becoming glaringly obvious that 2013 is the year of the mong. Put it this way, you know you're bad when you give an opinion and it's definitely wrong.

To ensure this isn't a complete fuck up of a post, what team do you support? If it's United then I'm stabbing myself in the neck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Thiago's latest caption on his instagram pic enaldo
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bJ30r4kYH8/


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently (according to Artur Petrosyan) Liverpool have agreed a fee with Shakhtar and Mkh is joining us within the next few days.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


>


i always thought strootman and fellaini were far better buys... :side:


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

barcelonas like the greatest city in the world.....of course anyone with money gonna love it. don't mean he don't wanna leave for regular game time


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Don't start that shit in here. We've already got an influx of piss poor posters in the threads that I enjoy posting in and it's becoming glaringly obvious that 2013 is the year of the mong. Put it this way, you know you're bad when you give an opinion and it's definitely wrong.
> 
> To ensure this isn't a complete fuck up of a post, what team do you support? If it's United then I'm stabbing myself in the neck.







brilliant because it's 100% accurate.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

look here mate. i was born and raised in bury. my mates are all from here. we fight and bleed on the pitch every time we go out there. unlike the rest of these fake *******. like DARK ANDRE. hes just from the outside of norwich. fucking bandwagoner

the only time i could be called a merc was when Basset used me to win the Mr Clutch cup with norwich. fucking bastard almost ruined the team


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you said you on a bench, i got no beef with you. top squire.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It is accurate, Liverpool fans usually are 200miles away from Anfield. 

Thanks for showing up Liverpool fans for what they are. That is what you attempted to do, isn't it?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

only honest liverpool fan i know is RUSH

anfield is in australia right?


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

0.1% of united fans are within 200 miles tbh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> only honest liverpool fan i know is RUSH
> 
> anfield is in australia right?


I think you're right.

Anstralia.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Thiago's latest caption on his instagram pic enaldo
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bJ30r4kYH8/


It was never on, once again like a jewish kid at xmas.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hes drinking a coke

coke is red

LIKE MANCHESTER


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

neuer
lahm-dante-badstuber-alaba
martine-basty
ribery-kroos-gotze
lewandowski

ter stegan/reina
pique-masch
alves-busquets-song-alba
fabregas-xavi
neymar-messi

saint iker
arbeloa-varane-ramos-marcelo
khedira-godric
isco-ozil-suarez
ronaldoLAD

ddGOD
baines-rio-evans-rafa
carrick-thiago
rooney-kagawa-valencia
rvp

cech
cole-JT-cahill-ivanovic
luiz-ramires
schurrle-mata-hazard
cavani

joe fart
clichy-nastastic-kompany-zabaleta
fernandy-yaya
nasri-silva-navas
aguero

buffon
chiellini-barzagli-bonucci
pirlo
marchisio-pogba-vidal
tevez
llorente

lloris
cryle walker-vertonghen-dawson-benoit
sandro
paulinho-beastbele
bale-damiao-villa

some good teams next year, spurs prob win league, juve dominate italy, barca spain, no point in a german league next year.

liverpool prob end up signing scotty parker


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm happy that Cavani's transfer saga has finally come to an end.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sonny Crockett said:


> I'm happy that Cavani's transfer saga has finally come to an end.


wat


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> hes drinking a coke
> 
> coke is red
> 
> LIKE MANCHESTER


Well if he was sniffing coke it would probably mean he'll be off to madrid.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we got an insider here lads, knows the scoop


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i made a mistake in my line ups

ronaldo off to utd i heard


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well if he was sniffing coke it would probably mean he'll be off to madrid.


Nah, deffo to Manchester to get on the beak with our Wayne.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Thiago's latest caption on his instagram pic enaldo
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bJ30r4kYH8/












I swear to Christ, I'm never getting excited for any potential transfer targets in the future.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> I swear to Christ, I'm never getting excited for any potential transfer targets in the future.


Did you not learn from ozil, sneijder, hazard, lucas etc etc


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i still dont think strootman exists


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he prob still believes ronaldinho signed in 2003 tbh


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> i still dont think strootman exists


Some united fans wish he didn't exist.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> he prob still believes ronaldinho signed in 2003 tbh


i was devestated when ronaldinho signed for barca, after being shown round carrington it seemed like it was a definite deal enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> i was devestated when ronaldinho signed for barca, after being shown round carrington it seemed like it was a definite deal enaldo


Blame the weather.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> brilliant because it's 100% accurate.


Can't be arsed watching that, how's it relevant? I'm from Manchester, if its anything to do with that. Considering United are a worldwide club, of course most fans will be from various places. No idea if you have ever been to Manchester but it's prodominantly United. This might be off topic as I didn't bother with that vid.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Did you not learn from ozil, sneijder, hazard, lucas etc etc


This was different though. There was the signed ball, the smile from Thiago when asked about United, the slightly homoerotic relationship him and De Gea. I thought we had a chance....

Now I'm finished though, sell Rooney (at Glastonbury guzzling pints, he'll turn up for his new team in fine shape. Cunt.) and bring back Scholes and be done with transfers!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

scholes unretiring will be like a new signing


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's relevant because saying "we" or "us" or "you" is stupid. just say "man utd" or "arsenal" or some shit. you ain't a part of these clubs, so why imply it? :side:

usually people who get ultra defensive over their fandom(when that wasn't even in question) are usually the biggest bandwagoners though, just for future record, don't go into ultra defensive mode to save face.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm a fan who has put more money in my club than our chairman. 

If he can call Everton 'us', then I can do the same.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> This was different though. There was the signed ball, the smile from Thiago when asked about United, the slightly homoerotic relationship him and De Gea. I thought we had a chance....
> 
> Now I'm finished though, sell Rooney (at Glastonbury guzzling pints, he'll turn up for his new team in fine shape. Cunt.) and bring back Scholes and be done with transfers!




Rooney is at that shitfest? :lol can't wait to see what shape he is in.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sounds like u jelly?


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> it's relevant because saying "we" or "us" or "you" is stupid. just say "man utd" or "arsenal" or some shit. you ain't a part of these clubs, so why imply it? :side:
> 
> usually people who get ultra defensive over their fandom(when that wasn't even in question) are usually the biggest bandwagoners though, just for future record, don't go into ultra defensive mode to save face.


You've come into this topic telling us (there's that word!) what we can and can't say, and you're surprised that people are arguing against you? I've got nothing to save face about, nor do I have anything to be defensive on. Why do you think that it is stupid to say we and us? I've given United stupid amounts of money over the years and correct me if I'm wrong but if it wasn't for fans then 99% of all clubs would cease to exist. We're as much a part of the clubs as the rest of the staff and players, especially in Germany where the fans own the clubs.

You don't know anything about any of the members here and we don't know a thing about you. You clearly don't have any form of social skills based off of the way you've carried yourself in this thread thus far. If you aren't willing to participate in a thread without baiting people and coming out with stupid shit then go elsewhere, as this is the only section of this board that I bother with and I can't be arsed with people like you.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what?










i did not try and bait you, but if you believed i did....i don't understand why you'd reply in the first place


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rooney is at that shitfest? :lol can't wait to see what shape he is in.












Half-finished pint in hand. It's obvious he's had another 8 before that.

Coleen on the hard stuff.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Like I said, this is the only section I bother with. You've been here for a couple of weeks? Unless you're a rejoiner, why would you come in with the attitude that you know us all? We've been in this section for years and this, before this year, was the only place on this forum that wasn't full of idiots.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

making XXL jeans look like skinny jeans......only wazza could pull that off


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Like I said, this is the only section I bother with. You've been here for a couple of weeks? Unless you're a rejoiner, why would you come in with the attitude that you know us all? We've been in this section for years and this, before this year, was the only place on this forum that wasn't full of idiots.


we, us and you are all used fairly frequently in the last few pages.....which is the only thing ive really commented on....didn't comment on who anyone supports(though obviously know u a man u fan now)

get over yourself


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You've come in this thread and the only thing you've said (aside from when is Giggs going to LA) is that we're stupid for saying 'us' and 'we'. I'd not be as bothered if it was from a regular member but no-one knows or cares who the fuck you are. Actually contribute to this thread before you start saying stupid shit and you'll get a better response.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i don't recall calling you stupid, i simply asked......you must have imagined calling yourself stupid since well you can't read very well.


----------



## Death Rider

brutaLAD said:


> i don't recall calling you stupid, i simply asked......you must have imagined calling yourself stupid since well you can't read very well.


Trying to read your posts is brutal. Who cares if someone feels a connection to a club and sometimes refers to it as us and we? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Thiago's latest caption on his instagram pic enaldo
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bJ30r4kYH8/


He's quite clearly sitting on a United beach towel

IT'S STILL ON


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> *it's relevant because saying "we" or "us" or "you" is stupid.* just say "man utd" or "arsenal" or some shit. you ain't a part of these clubs, so why imply it? :side:
> 
> usually people who get ultra defensive over their fandom(when that wasn't even in question) are usually the biggest bandwagoners though, just for future record, don't go into ultra defensive mode to save face.


what's that then? once again you're showing lovely levels of arrogance for a 'new' member. who was your alternative account?


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah, exactly, saids its stupid.....solid pal. don't knoe why you so upset about getting upset by a new member either really


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> what's that then? once again you're showing lovely levels of arrogance for a 'new' member. who was your alternative account?


Egame? That said i think Egame is okay just a bit over the top.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'm deleting the whole bloody forum if this section becomes shite too. 








*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not enough usage of "GOAT" to be EGame


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Did anyone hear about Malaga retiring the #22 shirt


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Did anyone hear about Malaga retiring the #22 shirt


A shocking development if true


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Did anyone hear about Malaga retiring the #22 shirt


:lmao good attempt at saving the thread.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can people (BrutaLAD) please take their stupid posts to the wrestling section and 










Of this wonderful section


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Can people (BrutaLAD) please take their stupid posts to the wrestling section and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of this wonderful section



WE agree with what you say, it would be the best for all of US.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I say the best way to do it, starting with me seeing as though I'm the protagonist here, is to ignore anyone who comes out with stupid shit. Don't tell them they're wrong or argue with them, just ignore that they're there - it worked with Bubzeh... wait, could it be?


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> WE agree with what you say, it would be the best for all of US.


should of capitalised YOU too really. but i give u that one, i let it go. simple question that got you a bit wild for no reason, though the guy who spent more on his team than his chairman has good reason imo


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Mirror are saying Arsenal have put in a bid of £20m for Rooney


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooneys off to London lads. Arsenal in at £20m, Chelsea will settle at £30m and 200k wages probably.

Ronaldo back to United is ON.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I love the silly season for just these sort of things


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney in London?


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

schurrle-mata-hazard
rooney

plus he'll be with his bezzie cashley. messi numbers.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Rooney in London?


Little Kai Rooney is gonna shank the lot ya's in ol London Town 

Seriously if Kai grows up a to be a well spoken lad and decent member of society then I'm a Banana


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This thread doesn't even GOAT anymore. :jose


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Mamadou Sakho has revealed he has received an offer to leave PSG in the summer, confirming Liverpool and AC Milan's interest in him.
> 
> Sakho, 23, made 24 Ligue 1 appearances in PSG's title-winning campaign but predominantly played second fiddle to the experienced centre-back pairing of Thiago Silva and Alex at the Parc des Princes.
> 
> The defender has been offered a new contract by les Parisiens, but has not yet agreed to the deal as speculation over his future grows.
> 
> Incumbent PSG coach Laurent Blanc could hold the key to Sakho's future, although the Frenchman revealed he has been approached by a number of clubs.
> 
> "I'll be able to talk with the new coach and see what he thinks," Sakho said. "I am flattered by the interest of historic clubs like Liverpool and AC Milan. We will see what happens in the near future.
> 
> "I have to make a decision. PSG is my club, I was born here and I learned my football here... I want to play for this club all my life, but it is clear that I do not want to sit on the bench.
> 
> "I have not played as much as I would have liked last sesaon because of the choices of the coach. Every player wants to play every week, too. There is an offer on the table."


i would jizz everywhere if we got sakho. can't see it happening though.


----------



## brutaLAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

HE's not the same guy who was amazing on like fm10 for the record.......


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



brutaLAD said:


> HE's not the same guy who was amazing on like fm10 for the record.......


Have you seen the defenders we (oh no, we) have at the moment? Kolo is past his prime, Coates is gash, and both Skrtel and Agger fell off this past year and are both 28. A good young defender is needed. Ideally i'd love Papadopoulos, but Sakho is no mug.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

brutal by name, brutal by nature

stop posting pls.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can Sakho play at DM?

Wouldn't mind him and Lucas making people humble


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope that Rooney deal falls through. If it's between Higuain and Rooney, I'd take Higuain any day. If it's on top of the Higuain deal, well, that sounds alright. Puma has offered to sponsor 50% of Rooney's wages, for reasons unknown.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

didnt see this mentioned but benat has moved back to bilbao for about 8 mil.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney at Arsenal would be surreal as fuck. 

Can't see PSG letting a home grown beast like Sakho go. You have to think about dem CL home grown numbers.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> didnt see this mentioned but benat has moved back to bilbao for about 8 mil.


really makes me wonder why we didnt fucking put a bid in

jesus, 8 million for a CM like that. fucking bullshit


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely Bilbao must've had a buy-back clause on? Absurd price


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I hope that Rooney deal falls through. If it's between Higuain and Rooney, I'd take Higuain any day. If it's on top of the Higuain deal, well, that sounds alright. *Puma has offered to sponsor 50% of Rooney's wages,* for reasons unknown.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

8 million euros

and no, he didnt have a buy back, he left for free in 09.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> The Mirror are saying Arsenal have put in a bid of £20m for Rooney


The Mirror at 22:30:
"Arsenal make £20million bid for Wayne Rooney as Man United insist he's not for sale"

The Mirror at 23:01:
"Wayne Rooney is ready to sign a new Man United deal - unless it involves a pay cut"

I wonder if Rooney called them up with this hot scoop while he was watching the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DX-HHH-XD said:


>


Yes. Ever since this Puma deal, Gazidis is being hailed as the "strategic one." Well...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Has anyone at Arsenal actually mentioned the Puma deal in public? It's become common knowledge and all but it's not something that's been officially announced by the club. That being said, I think a motivated and on form Rooney would be a better buy than Higuain for you lot but even if you do have the funds to pay for his transfer fee and cover his huge wages and even if he wants join you, I don't think Utd would be willing to sell to and potentially strengthen a rival club. 

Unlike someone from last year's transfer saga. :wenger :rvp :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

arsenal isnt a rival for united


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

True. Still don't think United would want to sell to an English club even if Rooney wants out and is somehow(however unlikely it maybe) not in :moyes1 plans for next season.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Sky Sports Newcastle are favourites to sign Darren Bent from Aston Villa.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










It's on!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i heard messi named his dog 'david moyes' when he was younger.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How do these journalists sleep at night?

Stealing a living.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> It's on!


WIG BAG SNATCH

THAT'S DATE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> How do these journalists sleep at night?
> 
> Stealing a living.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Has anyone at Arsenal actually mentioned the Puma deal in public? It's become common knowledge and all but it's not something that's been officially announced by the club. That being said, I think a motivated and on form Rooney would be a better buy than Higuain for you lot but even if you do have the funds to pay for his transfer fee and cover his huge wages and even if he wants join you, I don't think Utd would be willing to sell to and potentially strengthen a rival club.
> 
> Unlike someone from last year's transfer saga. :wenger :rvp :fergie


Yes, it's mostly "insider talk." But have to give credit to Gazidis for the Puma deal. That was one heck of a deal and is what makes us financially equipped this season. That, of course, doesn't indicate that we are willing to spend though. I'm apprehensive.

Well, the suggested Rooney deal is an addition on top of Higuain. Yes, sounds insane, but we're in for Higuain, Fellaini, and Rooney. There were funny reports that if we failed to get Rooney, we'd even try for Torres.:lol




JOAL.com said:


> arsenal isnt a rival for united


We are. Just not competitors anymore.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

MESSI 

:mark:













:side:












unk2


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can we organise a worldwide celebration bus tour now that brutaLAD has been banned? I don't even care why he's gone, or if it's only for a week.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Can we organise a worldwide celebration bus tour now that brutaLAD has been banned? I don't even care why he's gone, or if it's only for a week.


I'll bring these bad boys


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WHO NEEDS THIAGO

WE"RE GETTING MESSI 8*D 8*D 8*D



dont know what paper it is. but im going to guess its one of the most reliable, i have faith in jeremy butler


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sunday life down in ireland

where all the journalists with the scoops hang out, belfast.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BrutaLAD's been banned? The good one are always taken too soon.

BrutaLAD, June 2013 - June 2013, Leave The Memories Alone.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Can we organise a worldwide celebration bus tour now that brutaLAD has been banned? I don't even care why he's gone, or if it's only for a week.


:mike


----------



## CGS

Man u gonna get Messi, Ronaldo and Bale huh. I see :jordan


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> It's on!


Now about put in a order for My Manchester United Messi shirt. Did try get a malaga Isco 22 shirt but not doing that anymore, no idea why?....

Will soften the blow of potentially losing Rooney. Actually speaking if Rooney I'm wondering what everyone's thoughts are from Manchester United fans pov regarding him leaving or not. Me personally I think it's time he left, I rather have someone who wants to play for us & Rooney saying wants out twice in 3 years says to me heart isnt in it anymore my other problem is him demanding play more when in 2010 he said club lacked ambition & didn't sign enough quality players, when we did he found himself rightly on the bench then out the team altogether.

He often arrives to pre season unfit, over weight & unmotivated this i think has been case ever since the summer of of 2006 or 2007. At 27 he should be playing week in week out to best of his abilities lighting up OT & being heartbeat if the team it's now or never for him & club. If he stays he will be on long term deal on same wages his on now & the issues he brings to team will still be around, Moyes wants to come to Manchester United & see what club has to offer & club will want show him what club about. I do feel for Moyes that first week in job he got deal with Rooney & my guess is it be recurring theme if he stays. Why should any player who doesn't prepare right moans about teams mates demands high wages & feels club should apologise for saying did t hand in a "official" transfer request, be allowed to just stroll back to carrington as if nothing ever happened? 

Last season to be showed club moving away from needing Rooney, kagawa better no10 IMO & speaks volumes that Mirror (who keep running stuff about Rooney side of events) say Rooney wants to be no1 cf next season at manchester if he stays. Says to me knows better no10 then him at team & he should be in front of RvP Chicha Welbeck from the start rather then earning it. 

I don't know if sell to another PL side, but if a top side from outside PL offered the type fee we ask for then I can see us being ok with letting him go.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man u gonna get Messi, Ronaldo and Bale huh. I see :jordan


It's still our year though.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao

Get Messi? They mean Isco's dog right?



Razor King said:


> we'd even try for Torres.:lol


Let me quote this.



Razor King said:


> we'd even try for Torres.:lol


and again.



Razor King said:


> we'd even try for Torres.:lol


and again.



Razor King said:


> we'd even try for Torres.:lol


and again.


Razor King said:


> we'd even try for Torres.:lol


and again.

Now that it's sinked in, all I can say is :lmao


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

When he wants to play Rooney can be one of the best, well at least top tier-ish. He is good all round the field and puts in a fair shift in defence most times but he is rarely in "brilliant mode", often flashes of brilliance (His pass to RVP against West Ham) but often only does alright but never the £30 million quid we paid for him.

At this point I'd let him go. RVP & Chicarito are preferred up front and people like Strootman (FFS Utd sign him) are better in midfield. If he wants to leave at this point just let him go and get that cash.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> @arieljudas Vélez Vice President has just confirmed that he is "very advanced" Gino Peruzzi selling at Sunderland.



apparently everyone in argentina is baffled that we're close to pulling this off, which certainly sounds promising. I've never seen him but im willing to bet he's better than bardsley. The fact he was benched for a cup final last night probably means it's close too.


:arry reckons PDC wants Matt Ritchie from Bournemouth too, which i suppose is possible since Swindon selling him is what made him resign. also got the :redknapp seal of approval that he'd do alright. we're certainly in need of wingers anyway.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> It's still our year though.


Off course. We have the black Messi and the Brazilian Inietsa after all :sturridge


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mkhitaryan isn't in the Shaktar's squad for their match tonight and still hasn't turned up for training.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Off course. We have the black Messi and the Brazilian Inietsa after all :sturridge


:brodgers



Hank Scorpio said:


> Mkhitaryan isn't in the Shaktar's squad for their match tonight and still hasn't turned up for training.


:brodgers:brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ya but if Henro isn't with the squad, then where is he? :side:

There is something fishy going on with this transfer, can't quite put my finger on it, maybe it's because we're dealing with Eastern Europeans here, I've been wary of them ever since I watched 'Taken'. :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Ya but if Henro isn't with the squad, then where is he? :side:
> 
> There is something fishy going on with this transfer, can't quite put my finger on it, maybe it's because we're dealing with Eastern Europeans here, I've been wary of them ever since I watched 'Taken'. :side:


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It wouldn't surprise me if Paul Ince just took the Blackpool job to secure a good move for his son.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Does anybody know just how wealthy the Cardiff owners in comparison to let's say the QPR owners, since there move for Paul Ince I'm just wondering will they still have enough money Wanyama


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Not sure in comparison but I'm pretty sure they could afford to bring Wanyama in quite easily.*


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Found out the Ince news from my friend (Ticket guy at Bloomfield Road) just drunkenly ringing me crying that Paul is a bastard and they are getting rid of all their best players :lol

I wouldn't be surprised if this is Paul just trying to help out his son, If they got promotion I doubt this would happen but after all the liverpool talk seemingly fell through I'm sure he just wants the best for his son and that isn't at Blackpool, The place is a shit hole.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yet again Portuguese media are saying Garay is going to sign, apparently in the next few days.

Really dont see the need for him unless another centre back is sold


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Yet again Portuguese media are saying Garay is going to sign, apparently in the next few days.
> 
> Really dont see the need for him unless another centre back is sold


Seems like moyes/the board are counting on rio and/or smalling, jones and vidic to all be out at some point. You can pretty much bank on jones and smalling getting injured for a good month or so.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As some of you may know, I work in a sports warehouse. Due to this, I'm handling a lot of football shirts. Lets play a related (no Gandhi) game. Who do you all think are the three most popular names on the back of the shirts for the following teams;

Man Utd
Man City
Liverpool
Chelsea
Arsenal
England

The winner gets a 4th place trophy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> As some of you may know, I work in a sports warehouse. Due to this, I'm handling a lot of football shirts. Lets play a related (no Gandhi) game. Who do you all think are the three most popular names on the back of the shirts for the following teams;
> 
> Man Utd - RVP (as of last year)
> Man City - Aguero
> Liverpool - Suarez
> Chelsea - Lampard
> Arsenal - Walcott
> England - Rooney/Gerrard
> 
> The winner gets a 4th place trophy.


:wenger


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Three names each, you ballbag


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Three names each, you ballbag


:lol screw you.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man Utd- RVP, Chicarito, Rooney
Man City- Kompany, Ageuro, Zabaleta
Liverpool- Gerrard, Suarez, Agger 
Chelsea- Mata, Oscar, Hazard
Arsenal- Wilshere, Cazorla, Podolski
England- Wilshere, Gerrard, Rooney

Probably way off. Wasn't sure whether to pick Carra or not.


----------



## kingfunkel

Manchester United - RVP, Scholes, Rooney
Manchester City - Aguero, Toure, Kompany
Liverpool - Gerrard, Suarez, Sturridge 
Chelsea - Lampard, Mata, Terry
Arsenal - Cazorla, Wilshere, Henry
England - Rooney, Gerrard, Lampard


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Man Utd* - RVP, Chicarito, Rooney
*Man City* - Aguero, Silva, Yaya Toure
*Liverpool* - Gerrard, Suarez, Sturridge
*Chelsea* - Lampard, Mata, Hazard
*Arsenal* - Wilshire, Cazorla, Walcott
*England* - No idea for this, Rooney and Wilshire maybe.

What about Spurs? :bron3


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man Utd - RVP, Rooney, Kagawa
Man City - Aguero, Toure, Silva
Liverpool - Gerrard, Coutinho, Suarez
Chelsea - Lampard, Hazard, Mata
Arsenal - Walcott, Podolski, Wilshere
England - Rooney, Gerrard, Wilshere


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man Utd - RVP, Rooney, Giggs
Man City - Aguero, Toure, Kompany
Liverpool - Gerrard, Suarez, Carragher
Chelsea - Terry, Lampard, Mata
Arsenal, Cazorla, Walcott, Wilshire 
England - Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard


----------



## Snowman

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man Utd- RVP, Giggs, Rooney
Man City- Kompany, Ageuro, Silva
Liverpool- Gerrard, Suarez, Carra
Chelsea- Hazzard, Torres, Lampard
Arsenal- Wilshere, Ox, Podolski
England- Lampard, Gerrard, Rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stahp guys already won.


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man Utd - RVP, Giggs, Hernandez maybe
Man City - Aguero, Yaya, Silva
Liverpool - Suarez, Gerrard, Henderson?
Chelsea - Lampard, Luiz, Mata
Arsenal - Walcott, Wilshere, Giroud?
England - Gerrard, Rooney, Terry perhaps


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man Utd - RVP, Rooney, Giggs
Man City - Silva, Aguero, Hart
Liverpool - Stevie, Suarez, Agger
Chelsea - Lamapard, Mata, Cech
Arsenal - Wilshere, :theo, Carzola
England - Rooney, Hart, Lampard

Was really unsure on Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United - van Persie/Webb/Clattenburg

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jonesy, Jones and Phil.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Squillaci, Djourou and MANNONE


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How many GIROUD shirts did you buy Alex? :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The most popular are;

United - RVP, Kagawa, Chicarito
City - Aguero, Barry, Tevez (lol)
Liverpool - Suarez, Gerrard, Coutinho
Arsenal - Wilshere, Cazorla, Podolski
Chelsea - Torres, Hazard, Mata
England - Rooney, Gerrard, Welbeck (those three miles ahead in demand)

I'll let you figure out who was closest. Oh and Alien, we only stock Bale Spurs tops - one man team apparently.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL England fans. LOL W3lb3ck.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Welbeck?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mr 3% Danny Welbeck :fergie

Also surprised to see Barry & Torres up there.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> The most popular are;
> 
> United - RVP, Kagawa, Chicarito
> City - Aguero, Barry, Tevez (lol)
> Liverpool - Suarez, Gerrard, Coutinho
> Arsenal - Wilshere, Cazorla, Podolski
> Chelsea - Torres, Hazard, Mata
> England - Rooney, Gerrard, Welbeck (those three miles ahead in demand)
> 
> I'll let you figure out who was closest. Oh and Alien, we only stock Bale Spurs tops - one man team apparently.


What about if (when?) we sign Villa and Paulinho. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United - Welbeck, Bebe, Young
City - Sinclair, Rodwell, Garcia 
Liverpool - Shelvey, Spearing, Borini
Arsenal - Denilson, Gervinho, Arshavin
Chelsea - Ferreira, Romeu, Bertrand
England - Carroll, Barry, Parker


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> What about if (when?) we sign Villa and Paulinho. :side:


Nah Damiao will be ahead of one of them when you sign him :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tevez in the top 3 :lmao, shame on you city fans.

W3lbeck what a boss.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shocked that Degen isn't still in the top 3 selling Liverpool shirt


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs are looking to go Croatian again. Croatian press says we're getting Jedvaj and Halilovic.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

breaking news, fred linked with everyone

source: joal.com

score to live


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How many DEMPSEY kits are sold? :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

4 more days until we unveil Ronaldo :troll


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thanks to a random number generator and an EPL team list, I am now an Everton fan.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Thanks to a random number generator and an EPL team list, I am now an Everton fan.


You'll need the DVD to get settled










:heskeymania


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Mark Schwarzer, Chris Baird, Simon Davies, Giorgos Karagounis and Mladen Petrić all released.


Lots of shit going through now the window is officially open :hb


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cardiff have accepted 8 million pound bid for Thomas Ince.

I think this helps Cardiff quite a lot for the upcoming season


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Thanks to a random number generator and an EPL team list, I am now an Everton fan.


I'm SOOOOO sorry for you


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Younes Belhanda has moved to Dynamo Kiev.


what? surely he could've gone to a more high profile club :hmm:


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rumors in the german press that Manchester City and Real Madrid are ready to go into a bidding war for Julian Draxler.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i doubt that very much

we're not breaking our transfer record for draxler. reports had us offering 215k a week too. looooooool german media. always playing the heroic german kid turns down disgusting money hungry foreigners angle.

especially when it comes to fernandinho and navas being paid 90k/70k a week as basic wages, we wouldn't be offering a 19 year old, or anyone really 215k a week.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Madrid for Draxler is ridiculous. BUY ALL THE CAMS


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So it looks like Nathan Redmond is on his way to Carra Rud:

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/birmingham-city-winger-nathan-redmond-4800673

This is the same journo (Colin Tattum) who broke the Hughton to Norwich story and seems to be quite ITK in general.

Redmond will be a great addition to our squad, but there's no guarantee that he will gain a regular starting position for us because we already have two very good wingers in Snodgrass and Pilkington. Elliott Bennett is also decent when given a chance. Still, if the £2-3 million price tag is correct then this is an absolute steal.

If we can sign a decent left back and Ola Toivonen along with RVW and Redmond then this will have been a half decent window to say the least. We have also been linked to Fer but I'm expecting him to move elsewhere, possibly Everton.

If there's one great aspect to Chris Hughton it's his dealings in the transfer market.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

thiago has been named in the squad for barca's first pre season friendly enaldo


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I had a feeling it would all end in tears :brodgers

Time to add him to the list: Sneijder, Lucas Moura, Hazard, Thiago....probably forgetting some others too.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldinho. Robben. Benzema.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

nasri 8*D


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I had a feeling it would all end in tears :brodgers
> 
> Time to add him to the list: Sneijder, Lucas Moura, Hazard, Thiago....probably forgetting some others too.


ozil, ronaldinho, sanchez.....


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

varane


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Essien, Shearer, Sean Connery





Vader said:


> As some of you may know, I work in a sports warehouse. Due to this, I'm handling a lot of football shirts. Lets play a related (no Gandhi) game. Who do you all think are the three most popular names on the back of the shirts for the following teams;
> 
> Man Utd
> Man City
> Liverpool
> Chelsea
> Arsenal
> England
> 
> The winner gets a 4th place trophy.


United - RVP, Kagawa, Chicarito
City - Aguero, Barry, Tevez 
Liverpool - Suarez, Gerrard, Coutinho
Arsenal - Wilshere, Cazorla, Podolski
Chelsea - Torres, Hazard, Mata
England - Rooney, Gerrard, Welbeck













Rooney spending £1900 on Pot Noodles and Vodka this weekend. Fat loathsome bastard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> ozil, ronaldinho, sanchez.....


And it's absolutely embarrassing considering we are suppose to be one of the biggest clubs in the world, fucking glazers no pulling power.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Essien, Shearer, Sean Connery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United - RVP, Kagawa, Chicarito
> City - Aguero, Barry, Tevez
> Liverpool - Suarez, Gerrard, Coutinho
> Arsenal - Wilshere, Cazorla, Podolski
> Chelsea - Torres, Hazard, Mata
> England - Rooney, Gerrard, Welbeck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooney spending £1900 on Pot Noodles and Vodka this weekend. Fat loathsome bastard.


Dat Wenger smiley :torres


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-transfer-news-lars-bender-2015358



> Arsenal have failed in a €23million (£19.7million) bid for Bayer Leverkusen midfielder Lars Bender, according to reports in Germany.


The guy was a BEAST for me in FM... worth every penny. Although I didn't seen him play enough times IRL to have an opinion.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-target-oscar-cardozo-2015169



> A bid of £13million is expected to be enough to convince Benfica to part with the Paraguayan international.


not too fond on him and City would do a better business if they could get a player like Adrian from Atletico or someone else. Cardozo is 30 and 13 milion pounds for him is too damn high. Hell, they got 10 mil euros for Tevez who was and still is a world beater.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Essien, Shearer, Sean Connery
> 
> 
> 
> Rooney spending £1900 on Pot Noodles and Vodka this weekend. Fat loathsome bastard.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea are prepared to lose midfielder Ramires in order to land Uruguayan striker Edinson Cavani this summer.[DailyExpress]


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we're not going to buy cardozo
we're not going to buy fred
we're not going to buy draxler
we're not going to buy pepe

for the prices being quoted (besides fred but we're not buying him regardless)

considering we could get negredo for around the same price as cardozo and he already has that partnership with jesus then it really has no base.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mikel and Ramsey :jordan3


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3220888/title/ferreira-departs



> That season Ferreira scored his first goal since moving to a top-level club, in the FA Cup against Colchester United.


That is up there with the most pompous things I've heard come from an official club release. Unless he never scored for Porto, which I couldn't be bothered looking up. If that's the case then fair play.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he never scored for porto


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thanks for the research then. They are correct in their statement, bravo.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apologise to chelseafc.com T-C 

they put in a lot of work into their articles dammit


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

My sincerest apologies to the site, who clearly put in a lot more research to their articles than I would.


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Daily Mirror are reporting advanced talks of bringing Garay from Benfica to Man Utd. 90% chance of being BS but I'd like to see him at OT


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The sort of money that will be spent on him should only be spent on midfielders or attacking players unless your name is rio ferdinand or phillip jonesy jones :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

On the BBC rumour page, they had a link up early on from a paper saying they're willing to treble Tiago's wages. 

They've taken it down now.




Reports coming out of Italy and Germany claim Bayern Munich striker Mario Gomez is close to joining Fiorentina.
by skysportspeteo 6:48 PM


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fiorentina? Really?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BREAKING: Corinthians director Roberto de Andrade has confirmed that Paulinho will join Tottenham. Fee around £17m. (@EPLStuff)


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> indykaila News ‏@indykaila 6h
> Warning: Transfer window is open today so be aware with all these fake "ITK" accounts popping up, idiots at the highest level.



:lmao biggest bullshitter on twitter, dont know he has managed to get 60k followers


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal just confirmed Yaya Sanogo

Wonder how long before they sell him to another club


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't see the point when we have Akpom and Afobe.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sanogo is really good on FM though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> BREAKING: Corinthians director Roberto de Andrade has confirmed that Paulinho will join Tottenham. Fee around £17m. (@EPLStuff)


That's a great pick-up for Spurs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs completing a deal on July 1st? What is this sorcery?!

Though I'll hold back all my glee until it's officially announced by Spurs themselves. But still: :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel

Sleeper said:


> Sanogo is really good on FM though.


So was Hugo Viana, so much so we bought him instead of CRonaldo  wise choice! Bobby Robson used to live and die by his sons purchases on FM.

I think £17m is too much for Paulinho, I would of thought around £8m at most


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> Sanogo is really good on FM though.


Arsene using FM Genie Scout to scout potential :wenger


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


>


Greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> So was Hugo Viana, so much so we bought him instead of CRonaldo  wise choice! Bobby Robson used to live and die by his sons purchases on FM.
> 
> I think £17m is too much for Paulinho, I would of thought around £8m at most


£8m for the player who was voted 3rd best in the confed Cup? When Fernandinho went for 34m. I think not. 17 in this market sounds about right.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

At least we have made a signing anyway, the one true YAYA.


----------



## JLawls91

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :lmao biggest bullshitter on twitter, dont know he has managed to get 60k followers


Don't get me started, such bullshit; lots of people are so gullible.


----------



## kingfunkel

etched Chaos said:


> £8m for the player who was voted 3rd best in the confed Cup? When Fernandinho went for 34m. I think not. 17 in this market sounds about right.


Just out of curiosity who came 1st and 2nd?

I don't believe Fernandinho is worth anywhere close to £34m either. How many Brazilians have came from brazil and flopped in the premier league? £17m is too much of a gamble on a player who's unproven at any level that isn't mediocre.

Reports from Spain say Spurs are close to signing David Villa


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Just out of curiosity who came 1st and 2nd?
> 
> I don't believe Fernandinho is worth anywhere close to £34m either. How many Brazilians have came from brazil and flopped in the premier league? £17m is too much of a gamble on a player who's unproven at any level that isn't mediocre.


Neymar was 1st, Iniesta was 2nd.


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Just out of curiosity who came 1st and 2nd?
> 
> I don't believe Fernandinho is worth anywhere close to £34m either. How many Brazilians have came from brazil and flopped in the premier league? £17m is too much of a gamble on a player who's unproven at any level that isn't mediocre.
> 
> Reports from Spain say Spurs are close to signing David Villa


Neymar and Iniesta I think


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Just out of curiosity who came 1st and 2nd?
> 
> I don't believe Fernandinho is worth anywhere close to £34m either. How many Brazilians have came from brazil and flopped in the premier league? £17m is too much of a gamble on a player who's unproven at any level that isn't mediocre.
> 
> Reports from Spain say Spurs are close to signing David Villa


Oscar? Sandro? There's two off my head that have succeeded so far at least. Plus it's a little unfair to call Paulinho unproven. He's impressed in the Confed cup for one, against world class players. Plus, the Brazilian League is nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be. Remember, Corinthians defeated Chelsea in the Club World Cup. They're a good side. 17m for Paulinho is a great deal IMO. He could be our equivalent of Yaya Toure.

And Neymar and Iniesta were #1 and #2.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelski spent 25m on Oscar, who was even less proven than Paulinho and he's been a damn good buy. We also have Sandro who is a beast and Paulinho will slot in right next to him and Dembele, so he'll not be tasked with doing everything on his own.


----------



## kingfunkel

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oscar? Sandro? There's two off my head that have succeeded so far at least. Plus it's a little unfair to call Paulinho unproven. He's impressed in the Confed cup for one, against world class players. Plus, the Brazilian League is nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be. Remember, Corinthians defeated Chelsea in the Club World Cup. They're a good side. 17m for Paulinho is a great deal IMO. He could be our equivalent of Yaya Toure.
> 
> And Neymar and Iniesta were #1 and #2.


Kleberson was Scalori's MVP in a world cup and how did he turn out? I think the world cup is slightly better than the confed :/ 

Not saying he will flop, he could be the best player in the PL next season but £17m is a lot of money on a potential Kleberson. Not saying he will flop but it's a huge gamble. I suppose you have to take gambles but this is a massive 1 in my opinion anyways


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Kleberson was Scalori's MVP in a world cup and how did he turn out? I think the world cup is slightly better than the confed :/
> 
> Not saying he will flop, he could be the best player in the PL next season but £17m is a lot of money on a potential Kleberson. Not saying he will flop but it's a huge gamble. I suppose you have to take gambles but this is a massive 1 in my opinion anyways


Well obviously not all signings turn out well. To be honest, any big money transfer is a gamble, even if they are proven at the highest level. There's lots of different variables that could lead to a new player not performing well for a new club. At the end of the day in the current market there's no way anyone would have got Paulinho for 8 million as you were suggesting, I think in the current climate 17 million for a young player who's already good and has a theoretically high potential is a good deal. I guess time will tell whether it turns out to be a solid deal for Spurs or not.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Chelski spent 25m on Oscar, who was even less proven than Paulinho and he's been a damn good buy. We also have Sandro who is a beast and Paulinho will slot in right next to him and Dembele, so he'll not be tasked with doing everything on his own.


actually it was 20 million

and in euros


----------



## kingfunkel

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well obviously not all signings turn out well. To be honest, any big money transfer is a gamble, even if they are proven at the highest level. There's lots of different variables that could lead to a new player not performing well for a new club. At the end of the day in the current market there's no way anyone would have got Paulinho for 8 million as you were suggesting, I think in the current climate 17 million for a young player who's already good and has a theoretically high potential is a good deal. I guess time will tell whether it turns out to be a solid deal for Spurs or not.


True but over the few matches I've seen him he never looked a £17m player. Maybe Brazil we're playin him wrong as according to wiki he's a box to box player? Tbh I've never seen him box to box it, only ever seen him box!


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers hello boys


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wilsh just started following Higuian on twitter










inb4 he doesn't sign


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Possibly-Jupes said:


> :brodgers hello boys


Don't fuck with the bWo :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BRENDANBOX CLIQUE


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> actually it was 20 million
> 
> and in euros


Every single article and listing of transfer fees has it at 25million pounds. The CFC official article has no mention of the fee.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

oh, im sorry. we were both wrong

25 million euros is the actual figure

Sky sports correspondent Paulo Freitas reported that 25 million euros is the number internacional reported to brazilian media


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> oh, im sorry. we were both wrong
> 
> 25 million euros is the actual figure
> 
> Sky sports correspondent Paulo Freitas reported that 25 million euros is the number internacional reported to brazilian media


Right, well 25mill euros is a fair compromise, would be about 21-22 in sterling. So Paulinho is cheaper and far more proven and will be paired up with his international midfield partner in Sandro (when healthy).


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mike just gave an interview to 5live, when asked about ronaldo coming in, he replied 'no comment', clearly that means he is defintely returning,

37 DAYS TO GO







:side:


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :mike just gave an interview to 5live, when asked about ronaldo coming in, he replied 'no comment', clearly that means he is defintely returning,
> 
> 37 DAYS TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:



Or he said "no comment" because he really didn't have any comments :mike


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes out, Phelan in.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some of you guys might be interested in this, I won the *TDL Sport's division* title:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debate-league/

I would like to thank so many brilliant posters in here who have kept me on my toes and made me a better poster. There's no doubt that these footy threads are the best on the forum.

I would like some back up from my *bWo* brothers too :brodgers




In actual transfer news...apparently we've put a new bid in for Hooper, $4.5 million. Scottish Sun is the source, so take that with a lorry load of salt...

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/4991064/Sign-like-a-Canary.html


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

andre PM me my bwo gear


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-transfer-news-lars-bender-2015358
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was a BEAST for me in FM... worth every penny. Although I didn't seen him play enough times IRL to have an opinion.


Leverkusen have already sold Schurrle and Carvajal in the window so I don't think they'd be willing to sell anymore of their first steam players or need the money and besides that, don't think they want to sell him altogether as he was linked to Bayern last year but turned it down. That said, I think Bender would fit Arsenal's style more than Fellaini does.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The movement is well on its way :brodgers

Arsenal are linked with just about everyone, aren't they?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ah yes, the he's brazilian so he's going to flop angle.

every single signing is a risk. there's no point saying he could/would based on a fee before they've even signed a contract or put on their new top.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bWo? :lmao

QPR goalkeeper Julio Cesar has hinted that he would like to stay in London with Arsenal reportedly interested.



> Cesar is expected to leave Loftus Road this summer following the club's relegation from the Premier League but that does not mean he will necessarily be leaving the capital.
> 
> When asked if his son had expressed a desire to stay in London, Cesar told British reporters after Brazil's Confederations Cup triumph: "Yes, me too. I love the city and I'm enjoying living there."
> 
> The 33-year-old keeper kept a clean sheet as Brazil beat Spain 3-0 on Sunday evening to win the Confederations Cup and claim the tournament's Golden Glove award.
> 
> He admits to being proud at that achievement and stressed that his club performances next season will be key if he is to enjoy more glory in the Maracana next summer.
> 
> He added: "I'm very happy to win the Golden Glove, it's a great award and it's going in my collection."
> 
> "Now I have to do things right at my club so I can be considered for the World Cup."


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

guidetti confirmed to pelle in the opening 48 hours video on our os that he's out for 2 months after minor knee surgery. can't catch a break.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The bWo is beautiful.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've just burst out in laughter at all our avatars/sigs :lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bWo stuff is great :lol


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently PSV have said Strootman is staying there another season, which is probably a relief, from what ive seen and heard about him I didnt think he was going to be an upgrade on what we have


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports News are reporting Chris Samba going back to Anzhi for £12 million

Selling him back for £500,000 less then they paid and the £100,000 a week wage :lol


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Black World Order? Typical of DARK ANDRE and Joel. Bananas should be immediately onto this racist movement :evra


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bWo? we rehashing old ECW storylines now?

Anyway, Lennon has come out and said that goalkeeper Fraser Forster is not sale after reported interest from Liverpool (Despite them only just signing Mignolet for a very large fee thank you very much Scottish media) although losing Wanyama to Cardiff seems inevitable and sources in Hull are saying that they still interested in Gary Hooper and an improved bid is due in the couple of days after there 4.5millions pound bid was rejected a couple of weeks ago

Talking of Hull they being linked with a number of Strikers including Hooper, Charlie Austin, Adam Le Fondre and Grant Holt and they look the complete the signing Scottish goalkeeper Allan McGregor in the coming days

Also LOLSamba


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Black World Order? Typical of DARK ANDRE and Joel. Bananas should be immediately onto this racist movement :evra


:brodgers world order. why did you jump to black you racist fuck? :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Swansea chairman Huw Jenkins has confirmed that he has started talks with Liverpool in a bid to sign Jonjo Shelvey.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ested-in-signing-Jonjo-Shelvey-from-Liverpool


Selling a player who doesn't keep the possession. :brodgers

Talented but also brainless at times.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Brendan World Order :lmao the things are awesome


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> *Mircea Lucescu on Henrikh Mkhitaryan*
> "I can understand the urge to leave if he has a chance to go to a club that surpasses Shakhtar, like Barcelona or Real Madrid, but not many clubs are beyond our level - not clubs like Liverpool or Tottenham.


Lucescu shitting on Liverpool & Spurs :lol


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool signed a cripple 










We won the sympathy vote :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

on his twitter account, which im pretty sure is his, Garay has started following the spanish united twitter page

https://twitter.com/Garay_24/following


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently the signing of Redmond is going to be confirmed today and we're now making proper moves (like Shakin' Stevens) for Blackburn left back Martin Olsson who has been on our radar for a while. This is all according to James Nursey who was ITK about Lambert leaving for Villa before it happened:

https://twitter.com/JamesNursey/status/352045893295419392


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JJJ said:


> Mircea Lucescu on Henrikh Mkhitaryan
> "I can understand the urge to leave if he has a chance to go to *a club that surpasses Shakhtar*, like Barcelona or Real Madrid, *but not many clubs are beyond our level - not clubs like Liverpool* or Tottenham.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucescu shitting on Liverpool & Spurs :lol
Click to expand...

I don't see Shakhtar's crest in this gif, but I do see Liverpool's. :brodgers


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> West Ham have made a bid for Swansea target Wilfried Bony


£10m apparently!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont see why we're apparently looking at guys like cardozo, osvaldo etc when bony is out there available for a similar price.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't mind this garay signing based on neither jones or smalling are at their peaks or stay fit long enough to get a run at cb, rio/vidic won't play as much so that leaves evans who is closer to his peak than jones/smalling and fingers crossed less likely to get injured than all four.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BWO


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

4 LIFE

Also there are rumours that we're after goalkeeper Carlo Nash. Jesus wept, the vanilla midget Bunn is bad enough, but this? We must keep Ruddy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i dont see why we're apparently looking at guys like cardozo, osvaldo etc when bony is out there available for a similar price.


Is bony actually that good or at city's level, granted he's a badass on FM.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is bony actually that good or at city's level, granted he's a badass on FM.


i would argue he has the potential to reach the level required moreso than other strikers being linked.

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 1m
JUST IN: Milan have reached an agreement with Keisuke Honda with the player set to sign once Santos completes the signing of Robinho [Globo]


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

good player, would have been handy at liverpool


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Keishuke Honda to AC Milan, if Robinho joins Santos


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










good start mario.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Even MORE leaning


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is that beer inbetween the coke and water? He does look a bit pissed


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Apparently the signing of Redmond is going to be confirmed today and we're now making proper moves (like Shakin' Stevens) for Blackburn left back Martin Olsson who has been on our radar for a while. This is all according to James Nursey who was ITK about Lambert leaving for Villa before it happened:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JamesNursey/status/352045893295419392


Good. There's plenty of Rovers fans willing to drive Olsson up to Norwich if this is true now we've got Todd Kane back on loan from Chelsea so Adam Henley can pop on over back to the left to take Olsson3's place.

It's not so much because of Olsson, as overrated as he is, but it means we can sell someone other than Jordan Rhodes, which would be the catastrophe of all catastrophes.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is bony actually that good or at city's level, granted he's a badass on FM.


I would like to see him at West Ham but it would be better for him probably to aim higher


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A deal for Thiago Alcantara is now very close according to ESPN. #MUFC


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> A deal for Thiago Alcantara is now very close according to ESPN. #MUFC


It will never end!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> A deal for Thiago Alcantara is now very close according to ESPN. #MUFC


Wait are we back in the middle of june again?

End this shit please, i cannot be assed with another hazard/lucas ending.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> A deal for Thiago Alcantara is now very close according to ESPN. #MUFC


I told you that he was sitting on a United beach towel


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait are we back in the middle of june again?
> 
> End this shit please, i cannot be assed with another hazard/lucas ending.


I know it's only rumours, but I think there has been some sort of breakthrough in the last 24 hours.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Its not happening, not a chance, we'll end up playing rooney and jones in central midfield next season :side:


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Sky sources understand that Paris Saint-Germain have bid £43m for Napoli striker Edinson Cavani.*



> The French club look set to rival Chelsea for the signature of the 26-year-old, who was Serie A's top scorer last season with 29 goals, after the Premier League side reportedly made an approach for the Uruguay international earlier on Tuesday.
> 
> The Blues are believed to be unwilling to meet Cavani's £54m buy-out clause but, with the player keen to end uncertainty over his future, it is understood that talks between his agent and Napoli officials over his asking price are due to take place this week.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Its not happening, not a chance, we'll end up playing rooney and jones in central midfield next season :side:


Fuck the wayne rooney.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jack sullivan says hammers' bony bid was rejected.


----------



## CGS

PSG buying a player from Serie A? Surely bullshit


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Getting tired of all these Thiago to United updates myself


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










to say i didnt expect to see a barcelona player in a stoke top next season was probably an understatement.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That poor fucker.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I..

I...

I...

I just don't know what to say.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tony Pulis would be spinning in his grave if he was dead.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Lightning said:


> I..
> 
> I...
> 
> I...
> 
> I just don't know what to say.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Football Watch™ ‏@FootballWatch_1 6h
Hearing whispers that Manchester City are preparing a bid for Tottenham player Gareth Bale. #THFC #MCFC

Football Watch™ ‏@FootballWatch_1 4h
Manchester City have already held talks with Daniel Levy and Bale's representatives. #MCFC #THFC #Bale










thoroughly amused people believe footballwatch_1.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Football Watch™ ‏@FootballWatch_1 6h
> Hearing whispers that Manchester City are preparing a bid for Tottenham player Gareth Bale. #THFC #MCFC
> 
> Football Watch™ ‏@FootballWatch_1 4h
> Manchester City have already held talks with Daniel Levy and Bale's representatives. #MCFC #THFC #Bale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoroughly amused people believe footballwatch_1.


hey anyone who uses this in their bio must be trustworthy 



> Not in the know or a time waster.** Legit news**


LEGIT


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

didnt see the legit part

well then

time for another SOON sig then


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't realise Laudrup had brought in another two random Spaniards, if they get Bony/Gomis they could be seriously good next year.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> jack sullivan says hammers' bony bid was rejected.


Yeah typical but we don't need him so let Swansea have him


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> Yeah typical but *we don't need him* so let Swansea have him


Wut


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AZ confirmed that we've had a bid knocked back for Altidore. Seems like we really want him though and I'd expect us to try and push it through before PDCs BOOT CAMP. same with Peruzzi/Mendy

Duncan deal looks like it might be stagnating  really would like to get him too, seems v well rated in italy.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiev have signed Lens/Belhanda and Mbokani this window.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> to say i didnt expect to see a barcelona player in a stoke top next season was probably an understatement.


If Johan Cryuff was in charge of Barca then we could've seen Messi take on the cold night in Stoke challenge. enaldo


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is Muniesa to Stoke confirmed?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Is Muniesa to Stoke confirmed?


yes it is.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I guess with Shawcross beside him he should be safe enough. Good for Thiago to have one of his mates close by too...


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I might have to impose a ban on all Thiago to Utd talk until he's holding a shirt with his name on the back. I can't take much more of this maaaan enaldo*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *I might have to impose a ban on all Thiago to Utd talk until he's holding a shirt with his name on the back. I can't take much more of this maaaan enaldo*


Ban all united transfer talk.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Feyenoord have made contact with Liverpool's Oussama Assaidi and Arsenal's Ryo Miyaichi. (Source: Algemeen Dagblad)


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Is JD=JohnDorian a robot?*


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *I might have to impose a ban on all Thiago to Utd talk until he's holding a shirt with his name on the back. I can't take much more of this maaaan enaldo*


It's a done deal, a friend of a friend who's dog once pissed on Moyesy's hedge says it's done. It's done.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Somebody remove his Thiago Update microchip plz :kobe5


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Somebody remove his Thiago Update microchip plz :kobe5



Say that again when the deal happens.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It won't happen though :moyes1


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> It won't happen though :moyes1


Can I ask what makes you so certain?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Because he's a midfielder.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Because he's a midfielder.


Fair point.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who needs a mid when you can buy a 6th centre back? :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Welcome to my last 11 years.

For years we were desperate for a right midfielder but he constantly played Osman on the right. 

He bought Bilyaletdinov who played best when behind the striker in the middle, shoved him on the wing.

He even played Rodwell there for a few games.

Took him 10 years to sign somebody who even closely resembles a right winger in Mirallas.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:side:

https://twitter.com/Futbol_Mercado/status/352164955769946112




not happening....


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :side:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Futbol_Mercado/status/352164955769946112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not happening....


Do you think United would actually pay that much for one player.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Done deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ronaldo, Thiago and Garay? i'm sure alexhumph will be impressed with them signings :torres


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why's that :side:


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ronaldo, Thiago and Garay? i'm sure alexhumph will be impressed with them signings :torres


And selling Rooney? :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> And selling Rooney? :suarez1


Moyes should walk out to that for the first game at Old Trafford doing a backwards moonwalk and wavy arms.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wearing a three piece suit and a fedora


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tried putting "David Moyes sexy" into google and the suggestion was "David Moyes sex offender" :bramble





Richard Keys said:


> Moyes should walk out to that for the first game at Old Trafford doing a backwards moonwalk and wavy arms.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> It will never end!


If it makes you feel any better, Higuain has been very close to signing for Arsenal at least ten times and has been in London doing a medical for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Tried putting "David Moyes sexy" into google and the suggestion was "David Moyes sex offender" :bramble


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

moyes really does one of the most disturbing smiles ive ever seen


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Higuain has been very close to signing for Arsenal at least ten times and has been in London doing a medical for the past 3 weeks.


that's a long medical! 

---

*Titus Bramble is training with West Ham as he looks for a new club.*


> The 31-year-old defender, who has been released by Sunderland, is understood to be training with the Hammers in a bid to maintain his fitness.
> 
> Bramble's contract at Sunderland expired at midnight with the player having been told he would not be offered an extension.
> 
> He made 51 appearances for the Black Cats after being signed for £1m from Wigan by then manager Steve Bruce during the summer of 2010.
> 
> Bramble, who began his career at his home-town club Ipswich, completed a £6m move to Newcastle during the summer of 2002, but struggled to fulfil the potential in which the then manager Sir Bobby Robson had invested so heavily.
> 
> He left St James' Park for free after five years and joined Wigan, where he rebuilt his reputation under Bruce.


bama2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> moyes really does one of the most disturbing smiles ive ever seen


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

My mind is shattered that Mario Gomez is headed to Fiorentina. 

WTF?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he's gonna be undisputed first choice seeing as Jovetic looks likely to leave, alongside Rossi, which will be a lethal pairing if they click. Fiore are building a strong side after a few years of mediocrity and if they can get some better defenders and a GK, they'll be some side if Gomez does indeed join.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

could also be the only team to actually make a concrete offer.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> My mind is shattered that Mario Gomez is headed to Fiorentina.
> 
> WTF?


Same here, lol. You'd imagine a striker like Gomez will be moving to a top club. No offense to Fiorentina but that's a waste IMO.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> could also be the only team to actually make a concrete offer.


this too 

Fiore are showing ambition, they could grab a Champions League finish if Gomez goes there, they only just missed one last season.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 1h
> According to my (poor) maths, if #LFC make £9m from Shelvey & Ince their net spend so far this summer will be zero. Wheeling & dealing.


Not gonna get into the Top 4 on zero net spend.

*Prediction:* Sell Suarez, use some of his fee to find a replacement, save the rest.

The overall wagebill is decreased. The extra TV money and Standard Chartered money remain untouched. Profit is made.










Prove me wrong JWH and don't do the above :side:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


:datass


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Not gonna get into the Top 4 on zero net spend"

suggests selling our best player and making a profit :lelbron how exactly would that get us into the top 4?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's what I predict will happen, not what I suggest we should do, sorry should have clarified that in my post :downing

Edit: Daiko, dat rep GIF :wilkins


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Edit: Daiko, dat rep GIF :wilkins













Wayne Rooney has arrived at Manchester United's training ground ahead of what could be a key day in deciding his future.



> Sky sources understand the England striker is due to hold face-to-face talks with new United manager David Moyes at Carrington after becoming frustrated at his first-team role last season.
> 
> Rooney verbally requested a transfer in May, according to outgoing boss Sir Alex Ferguson, and Chelsea, Arsenal and Paris St Germain have all been linked with a summer move for the player.
> 
> But Rooney is yet to comment publicly on the speculation amid reports he disputes Ferguson's version of events.
> 
> A previous transfer request in the autumn of 2010 ended with Rooney signing a new deal at Old Trafford and helping the club to the Premier League title later that season.
> 
> But Ferguson's former assistant Mike Phelan, who left United earlier this summer, has questioned whether the 27-year-old really wants to stay this time.
> 
> He said: "Wayne is at the greatest club you can be at.
> 
> "Why would you want to jeopardise that, unless you want a fresh challenge and you feel that challenge isn't being met at Manchester United?"
> 
> A great stage
> 
> "Wayne is at the greatest club you can be at. Why would you want to jeopardise that, unless you want a fresh challenge and you feel that challenge isn't being met at Manchester United?"
> Mike Phelan
> Sky Sports expert Gary Neville has also this week warned Rooney against quitting Manchester United during the transfer window.
> 
> Neville said in an interview with Talksport: "I played with Wayne for many years. He's a fantastic footballer.
> 
> "Personally, with my allegiances, I'd never recommend anyone leave United, because I believe it is a great stage to play football and you can achieve what you want there."
> 
> Neville added: "I've seen David Beckham and other big players leave United and it really is something that comes down to the individual and the club.
> 
> "I've seen Ryan Giggs, when he was 27, linked to Inter Milan, Juventus and AC Milan and stay."
> 
> However, players from rivals teams have insisted they would welcome the chance to play alongside the England international.
> 
> Chelsea goalkeeper Petr Cech told Sky Sports News: "I could see him in a Chelsea shirt. Players can change shirts and obviously he had a fantastic career with Manchester United and sometimes players need new challenges.
> 
> Rooney arrives for talks
> "Sometimes the consequences are the way that you are looking for the new challenge and change of the shirt."
> 
> Arsenal's Jack Wilshere believes a move for Rooney could help the Gunners end their long wait for silverware, saying: "If it happens, it would be amazing.
> 
> "He is the type of player who can win you trophies - and just to see his name on the team sheet brings fear to the opposition. We could do with a little more of that."


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

James Perch has moved to Wigan for £600K (BBC and Mirror)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

being linked heavily to negredo now. excellent.

~15 mil for someone who would fit in really well and scored only a few less than the 50 mil odd cavani. yes please.

Quote from AS: "Pellegrini went on holiday knowing Isco had an agreement with them and came back to see the Malaga player signed for Real."

at least daddy's happy with the extra few mil.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> being linked heavily to negredo now. excellent.
> 
> ~15 mil for someone who would fit in really well and scored only a few less than the 50 mil odd cavani. yes please.
> 
> Quote from AS: "Pellegrini went on holiday knowing Isco had an agreement with them and came back to see the Malaga player signed for Real."
> 
> at least daddy's happy with the extra few mil.


Any idea where Jovetic is off yet Kiz?

and as City need a CB i pull the FM superstar card and call Dede to the Eithad please


----------



## Waffelz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isco at Real Madrid


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isco: "for a player there is nothing greater than playing for Real Madrid"

He's a Barcelona fan :kenny


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Forget all :fergie2 trophies, :brodgers getting 6m for Jonjo Shelvey must make him the greatest manager of all time


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz's mate Roque Santa Cruz is about to join Bologna


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

liverpool going back in for sevilla youth players with alberto moreno apparently

young 20 year old left back who made 16 appearances last season.

poor sevilla (in more ways than one)

toulalan to monaco according to malaga's vice prez


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










meh. they didnt even use our good new keeper kit :side:



















diakiTANK


mendy touring our academy & getting a medical soon. then Charalampos Mavrias from panathinaikos is due soon, apparently we've had a bid accepted and their DoF (ex newcastle player nikos dabidaz) was over here the other week. ALL THE TRANSFERS


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We Thiago Silva soon.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

can't wait for Thiago Silva to not join Barca :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is it only the arsenal fans on here that want rooney? :lmao, Please take the unwashed git and if the stuff about his drinking is true then fuck him even more the unprofessional cunt. Him and wilshere or him/terry/cole will be made for each other.

:fergie


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nah I want Higuian instead of that cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Nah I want Higuian instead of that cunt.


Only because he is a billion times better looking that's your reason :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Only because he is a billion times better looking that's your reason :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> liverpool going back in for sevilla youth players with alberto moreno apparently
> 
> young 20 year old left back who made 16 appearances last season.


***Checks Marcelo and Jordi Alba's ages on wiki to see if Madrid and Barca will need to steal him off us in a few years......25 and 24 y/o. Plenty of years left with them*** 

Welcome Alberto :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is it only the arsenal fans on here that want rooney? :lmao, Please take the unwashed git and if the stuff about his drinking is true then fuck him even more the unprofessional cunt. Him and wilshere or him/terry/cole will be made for each other.
> 
> :fergie


I want him 

I want us to sign anybody though. Seriously, anybody.


----------



## JJJ

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shelvey confirmed at Swansea for £5 million. Best part of the announcement was this



> Swansea chairman Huw Jenkins has spoken of the need to increase the quota of homegrown players at the Liberty Stadium and Shelvey fits the bill.
> 
> "We have got to make sure that the make-up of our squad is right," said Jenkins.
> 
> "And obviously part of that is making sure that we have so many British players in there. We have got to do that - there is no choice because they are the rules."


He is a quota buy :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> ***Checks Marcelo and Jordi Alba's ages on wiki to see if Madrid and Barca will need to steal him off us in a few years......25 and 24 y/o. Plenty of years left with them***
> 
> Welcome Alberto :brodgers












The GIFS you love so much :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i highly doubt silva will leave psg for a loss because i dont think barca can find 45-50 mil for a defender.

confused why they dont just get inigo martinez + someone like a godin or moreno. get a couple of cb's in, inigo will be world class and someone serviceable, plus hope pique gets his form back + masch. silva really is unnecessary and realistically unobtainable.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> The GIFS you love so much :moyes1


Best reason to visit Redcafe :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

how are we gonna get DwayneAustin in the catbox?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Get him as the most improved poster at the end of year awards.

The b.W.o will rig it :brodgers


----------



## Death Rider

He has my vote. Dywane Austin would be awesome to have in the catbox. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> how are we gonna get DwayneAustin in the catbox?





Gambit said:


> He has my vote. Dywane Austin would be awesome to have in the catbox.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App





Lightning said:


> Get him as the most improved poster at the end of year awards.
> 
> The b.W.o will rig it :brodgers


Thanks guys :brodgers

My six month campaign begins today. From now on, EVERY wrestler is the GOAT (that will win some votes)

Better start visiting the TNA section too with some LOLWWE posts :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shelvey :side:

I would assume their is a buy back/sell on clause in there somewhere


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why would anyone ever entertain the idea of re-signing him

you've already committed grand larceny as it is.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hopefully when (THAT CUNT) Thiago leaves, we will use the funds to buy another defender CB likely Inigo. Apparently we've upped our pursuit of Marquinhos as well. 

Thiago Silva seems to be hands down the target man though, incredibly stupid we didn't sign him last year when he was actually available.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Thanks guys :brodgers
> 
> My six month campaign begins today. From now on, EVERY wrestler is the GOAT (that will win some votes)
> 
> Better start visiting the TNA section too with some LOLWWE posts :brodgers


Or you could stop being a tight fucker and sign up TODAY. A spot in the bWo will be yours :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bWo membership comes with personally made avs designed by our own Dark Andre

and a position in the most powerful faction in WF history


----------



## CGS

ANDRE needs to start making some non gif BWO gear tbh 

Also someone actually paid money for Shelvey? Nice :brodgers


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

5M for Shelvey?


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£5 Mill?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> ANDRE needs to start making some non gif BWO gear tbh
> 
> Also someone actually paid money for Shelvey? Nice :brodgers


Just realised that Green Light has a gif avi and he's non premium...here you go son...



































Any other requests?


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.com said:


> and a position in the most powerful faction in WF history


The yeah World order are back?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Any other requests?


Brendan Hennig pls


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Just realised that Green Light has a gif avi and he's non premium...here you go son...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other requests?


Where's Vincent or Bogus Sting? :lmao the Brendan World Order is gonna be even bigger than the nWo was.

apparently Roma have opened negotiations with United for Nani.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20130703/fc-barcelona/muniesa-deulofeu-fichajes-premier-league_54377176258.html

Deulofeu will decide between Everton or Spurs after the U20 cup according to this.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Please go to Everton.

That kid looked LEGIT during the U-20. He's going to tear shit up.

Deulo on one wing, Mirallas on the other? OHMY.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Higuain...Real want 25.5. Arsenal are offering 21. WTF. It's 4 million, do it ya cunts. :wenger


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Major League Soccer ‏@MLS 7h
> 
> Jozy Altidore back in the Prem. You want that. You know you want that. http://soc.cr/mCzcV pic.twitter.com/xXyQ8RUCJT


THANKS AMERICA


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Where's Vincent or Bogus Sting? :lmao the Brendan World Order is gonna be even bigger than the nWo was.
> 
> apparently Roma have opened negotiations with United for Nani.


Bogus Sting = Bullseye and I want Headliner to be Vincent :side:

Also, this might be of interest to you:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/866833-dear-froot.html



Hank Scorpio said:


> Brendan Hennig pls


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ALTIDORE IS A *BEAST*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Bet have cut the odds on Suarez joining Arsenal from 20/1 to 7/2.:wenger


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'm gonna be pissed if Deulofeu does end up on loan in the Premier League for someone other than Utd. Kid is LEGIT as fuck and he'd be perfect out wide for us. Giggs was watching Spain U20's first game :side: Please. Pretty please.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


>














JD=JohnDorian said:


> Sky Bet have cut the odds on Suarez joining Arsenal from 20/1 to 7/2.:wenger


No way he goes to Arsenal.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> No way he goes to Arsenal.


I don't think there is anything in it, I think it was as a result of an Arsenal fan placing a large bet.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We would never sign a known racist.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dortmund on the verge of signing Aubameyang for thirteen million euro's according Bundesliga365


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't think Suarez would go to Arsenal that would be career suicide from Wenger


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's going to PSG next year anyway, one year left in his contract and PSG only gave Blanc a one year deal.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*West Ham are ready to scupper West Brom's bid to sign Salomon Kalou by gazumping the Baggies offer for the striker*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

'The English media are harassing me' :suarez2

Moves to London :suarez1

Don't think so :kobe8


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dortmund look like they are going to have a good summer.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Dortmund look like they are going to have a good summer.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/6296520

Does look to be brightening up :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/6296520
> 
> Does look to be brightening up :brodgers


:klopp2


Is the BWO at it's clusterfuck stage yet ala wcw :torres


----------



## Mikey Damage

This bwo is pretty funny. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> This bwo is pretty funny.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've have no idea what it's about or what is going on with it.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers

This may help

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/866225-brendan-rodgers-must-stopped.html


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shelvey sold for 5-6 mil? Good thing we have Used Car Salesman KOLO now to help sell that lemon :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm still legit suprised someone in the premier league actually paid real money for him. 

Just gotta get rid of spearing now too :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :brodgers
> 
> This may help
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/866225-brendan-rodgers-must-stopped.html


:lmao :brodgers


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Someone should make a post in the NFL thread and announce, that from now on only european football will be discussed. Hostile takeover style :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The bWo stuff is tremendous


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*passes the ball to appease the new Brendan ROgers overlords*


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wonder what Stoke fans are making of all this


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How many current members does the bwo have?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Too may to count, brother


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

About 16 official (my avis), but dozens more marks and rats with RODGERS as a part of their names :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The avis and name changes :lmao pure gold.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"The bWo Sports Forum"

My goodness.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This is revolutionary


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers

if City get Negredo I'll cry. Sevilla might too, losing all their good players. Medel, Rakitic and Perotti will be next :jay


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We might be in for another Sevilla player

LB Alberto Moreno if the rumors have some substance


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Joey Barton's agent, Willie McKay, has taken the blame for the 30-year-old turning up two days late to QPR's pre-season training after he admitted he told his client the wrong date.


:lmao


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dat bWo

:brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is it only the arsenal fans on here that want rooney? :lmao, Please take the unwashed git and if the stuff about his drinking is true then fuck him even more the unprofessional cunt. Him and wilshere or him/terry/cole will be made for each other.
> 
> :fergie


Errr no.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Celtic are close to signing Steven Mouyokolo on free after impressing Lenny during his Trial period

Only played 12 first teams games in the past 3 seasons so will surely only be a replacement for Rogne as a back-up central defender which will leave us with Mulgrew, Wilson, Big Dijk and Ambrose who can play in that posistion but it's more than liekly that Ambrose will be moved up to Defensive Midfield once Wanyama leaves.

Would like us to sign another left-back to give Izzy some competition as I felt he is poor last season and from then on I would like to see us give our own academy players more first team time.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea have apparently signed Van Ginkel.

I swear, once upon a time, players like Mata, Hazard, DeBruyne, and Van Ginkel would've been :wenger signings while Chelsea would be getting the "galacticos-ish" big name players a la Ballack, Deco, Crespo, and Sheva.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This bWo stuff is crazy :bron2

bWo sports forum lololololol


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Chelsea have apparently signed Van Ginkel.
> 
> I swear, once upon a time, players like Mata, Hazard, DeBruyne, and Van Ginkel would've been :wenger signings while Chelsea would be getting the "galacticos-ish" big name players a la Ballack, Deco, Crespo, and Sheva.


I dont see how Mata and especially Hazard arent big names

One is a world cup winning star and the other was the wanted new star in europe for a year


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



REDEAD RODGERS said:


> I dont see how Mata and especially Hazard arent big names
> 
> One is a world cup winning star and the other was the wanted new star in europe for a year


Yeah that's true. But DeBruyne and Van Ginkel is usually the type of signing Wenger would've made in 2008-10. Now all they're doing the past 2 years when it comes to young talents is raiding Barca's academy. :cesc :wenger


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Azpilicueta is a fairly big name.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ I still have trouble reading and pronouncing it. :side:

Van Ginkel will probably end up getting loaned back though but he seems like a replacement for Lamps or someone in the pivot.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Van Ginkel will be starting next season

He requested that as a guarantee before he went to meet with Mourinho


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

starting for vitesse maybe


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently all betting has been suspended on Suarez to Arsenal now, the fuck?


----------



## CGS

Wants to leave Liverpool because of the English media..... Joins another team in England. 

Seems legit


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bookies catching out some more suckers.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BIG KIZ RODGERS said:


> starting for vitesse maybe


well he'll be starting somewhere


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata wasn't really a big name when we signed him. Everyone knew he was talented, but he wasn't a name people would really think of if you're listing stars of La Liga or even Spain.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

thats because la liga is a cesspool and people are philistines only aware of players from Barca and Madrid


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Doesn't change the fact though. He wasn't even Valencia's most important player.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BWO


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> WBA hope to announce the signing of Nicolas Anelka in the next 24 hours.
> 
> As revealed on the Birmingham Mail website this morning, the Frenchman was due for talks and a routine medical at the club's Walsall-based training ground.
> 
> He was also expected to meet Baggies boss Steve Clarke.
> 
> If all goes to plan the former Arsenal and Paris Saint-Germain man will become the club's first summer signing.


Source: *Birmingham Mail*

Also Kone looks set to join Newcastle


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Any legs to this Bayern wanting David Luiz rumours?


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Any legs to this Bayern wanting David Luiz rumours?





> Bayern Munich sporting director Matthias Sammer has said the club has no plans to move for Chelsea defender David Luiz at the moment.
> 
> Luiz, 26, is a long-term target for Barcelona who are reportedly monitoring the player's situation at Chelsea this summer following the appointment of Jose Mourinho.
> 
> Pep Guardiola's arrival at Bayern has also seen the Treble winners linked to the Brazil international but Sammer is quoted as saying they are not in the market for any more players at the moment.
> 
> "At the moment we don't plan to bring more players in", Sammer stated, "but the transfer window is open for another two months and if anybody gets injured, we might react to that."


from the ESPN.co.uk website, news was published yesterday


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Norwich sign Nathan Redmond from Birmingham City for undisclosed fee #SSN


Great signing for them.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thaigo Silva not an option anymore. 

Time to GOAT someone else.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont see why bayern would need luiz

their defence was GOATing last season, and that was while one of their main CBs was out for the season

plus gustavo or martinez can always put in a shift there


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Martinez is needed in midfield imo (for easier games, I guess he could feature as a CB). Badstuber gonna be out for a while longer but DvB is here and still a rock, so yeah, we're good.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Buck Rodgers said:


> Source: *Birmingham Mail*
> 
> Also Kone looks set to join Newcastle













Kinnear.jpg


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jesus what happened to badstuber. hes already been on the shelf for a year

he could have gotten shot and come back sooner


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



REDEAD RODGERS said:


> jesus what happened to badstuber. hes already been on the shelf for a year
> 
> he could have gotten shot and come back sooner


2 cruciate injuries. Not coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Higuian supposedly leaving the airport in Madrid :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

barca has first refusal on 3 of santos' top youngsters, gabriel, victor andrade and a 3rd unnamed player.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dante and Luiz would be boss though. 

Fuck selling Luiz though. When his head is right, he can be immense. And he always has something to offer going forward.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why doesn't Barca make a bid for Dede? The guy is a BEAST and the brazilian media dubbed him as the new Thiago Silva.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Van Buyten is better than Luiz anyways :kanye

if Arsenal get Higuain :wilkins


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'd probably be too pricey anyway.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Why doesn't Barca make a bid for Dede? The guy is a BEAST and the brazilian media dubbed him as the new Thiago Silva.


We are FC Barcelona, we don't do logical transfers.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

its good to know the club is trying to bulk up the CB and CM positions though

its the two places that need work

oh and LB. Cole is not getting any younger


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dede is an interesting conundrum, because he joined cruzeiro in april. he was revealed in a supermarket. fantastic.

however, there is a problem. the transfer has been blocked by the government of rio, where his former club vasco is, due to outstanding debts from vasco to the brazilian federal justice. while this block is in place, dede is not allowed to play for cruzeiro, until vasco pay off their debts.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> Van Buyten is better than Luiz anyways :kanye


At eating waffles? :gotze


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pfffft.. Who needs Ashley Cole at LB when you can play Ryan Bertrand as a winger?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no Joel at defending, you know, that thing Luiz is a total spaz at doing?

:brodgers


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> no Joel at defending, you know, that thing Luiz is a total spaz at doing?
> 
> :brodgers


I didn't know we had gone 6 months back. Please inform next time.

:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rafael cant defend either

IT'S 2011 ALL OVER AGAIN BRENOTHERS


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Arsenal finally secure Higain that would be a massive signing for them

I can't stop laughing at the BWO gifs/av's :lol


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aubameyang to Dortmund official.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Why doesn't Barca make a bid for Dede? The guy is a BEAST and the brazilian media dubbed him as the new Thiago Silva.





EGame said:


> We are FC Barcelona, we don't do logical transfers.





BIG KIZ RODGERS said:


> dede is an interesting conundrum, because he joined cruzeiro in april. he was revealed in a supermarket. fantastic.
> 
> however, there is a problem. the transfer has been blocked by the government of rio, where his former club vasco is, due to outstanding debts from vasco to the brazilian federal justice. while this block is in place, dede is not allowed to play for cruzeiro, until vasco pay off their debts.


^^^ essentially that. 



Joel said:


> I didn't know we had gone 6 months back. Please inform next time.
> 
> :brodgers


Luiz still can't defend :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aubameyang + Reus + Błaszczykowski on fifa 14 :mark:


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Luiz still can't defend :brodgers


Would stroll into your team :brodgers


Was easily the best defender at the Confederations Cup. And that involved Thiago Silva, the Juventus backline and Sergio Ramos (I dunno if anyone rates him as one of the best).


----------



## __Rock__

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumpsRodgers said:


>


Sixth Premier League team


----------



## CGS

So much JOY in Anelkas face


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He will score against us next season. Yep.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumpsRodgers said:


>


At least it wasn't for another £15m or so


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumpsRodgers said:


> Higuian supposedly leaving the airport in Madrid :mark:


What is this, the Royal Rumble?



AlexHumpsRodgers said:


>


Looks like he's really avoiding touching it :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AlexHumpsRodgers :lmao :lmao fucking classic name change.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He will score against us next season. Yep.


he'll run rings around Luiz that's for sure

:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

anelka looks like he's going to drop it and set it on fire or something


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

anelka finally joining his boyhood dream club of west bromwich albion


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Van Ginkel seems like a good prospect and a good signing for chelsea.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Some really classy kits this year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sidwell :no:


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So City in for Negrado and Joevitic... i approve on both, now go GET them!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain!

If he doesn't come now, I will be crushed. :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Aubameyang + Reus + Błaszczykowski on fifa 14 :mark:


indeed. also looking at ultimate team, aubameyang and esswein. sweat it up 8*D



Joel said:


> Would stroll into your team :brodgers
> 
> 
> Was easily the best defender at the Confederations Cup. And that involved Thiago Silva, the Juventus backline and Sergio Ramos (I dunno if anyone rates him as one of the best).


do you really want to be compared with us right now though? :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

esswein is awesome. dat pace.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I have to say that the picture of Moyes on the BBC Football front is probably the most disturbing picture of him yet, I wouldn't call it a rape face because it far excels that 

Also I don't know if he would be up to the idea of this but anybody deserves a name a change for nothing whether it's permanent or only temporary around here it's WWE_TNA, the guy is one of the better posters in these threads (Not that there are many bad ones in these parts mind) and I just don't like referring him to as WWE_TNA it just doesn't feel right, I think he deserves a proper username at least unless WWE_TNA your happy with your user name then fair enough


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moysey_TNA



Buck Rodgers said:


> the guy is one of the better posters in these threads


(Y)


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's weird that City are getting Negredo but we're getting Higuain for very similar prices. I wonder if perhaps Pelligrini had a poor relationship with Higuain at Madrid or something, because I can't really think of a good reason otherwise that City would opt for Negredo over him.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

tbf Negredo is a quality player, all round striker with no weaknesses really and has scored alot of goals in the past seasons for Sevilla, I think he's worth that price.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Plus he played with Navas.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Negredo is a decent player, no doubt, but Higuain is a class above him. The thing Negredo has that could be advantageous over Higuain is being left footed. And he's perhaps a slightly better passer of the ball too. But Higuain is faster, better target man, better finisher, etc.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneRodgers said:


> Moysey_TNA
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)



Nothing with wwe or tna please :lmao fuck that.

Anything else with moyes in it i'll take :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well im guessing theyre planning on keeping dzeko who is fantastic targetman/finisher. negredo contributes more to overall buildup play, seeing as hes being bought to replace tevez who played deeper


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I guess that's a fair point. I'm just super excited that we're actually looking like getting Higuain but at the same time I'm confused at how no other big/rich team has come in for him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aguero, Dzeko and Negredo not a bad few strikers to have.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

only something like 7 players in the top 5 leagues scored more than negredo. i'll take that any day of the week and twice on sunday's. negredo won more headers than aguero, tevez and dzeko combined, he's strong, a great finisher and of course already has that link up with navas, which i personally believe is a big reason we've gone for him over higuain especially.

some of the rubbish thrown out there about how a 25 goal striker isn't good enough is just absurd. cavani is just a ridiculous prospect right now for his price, negredo is in his prime, scores for fun, has a link with a previous player, and hungry to make a successful world cup team. i don't see the problem here.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Buck Rodgers said:


> I have to say that the picture of Moyes on the BBC Football front is probably the most disturbing picture of him yet, I wouldn't call it a rape face because it far excels that
> 
> Also I don't know if he would be up to the idea of this but anybody deserves a name a change for nothing whether it's permanent or only temporary around here it's WWE_TNA, the guy is one of the better posters in these threads (Not that there are many bad ones in these parts mind) and I just don't like referring him to as WWE_TNA it just doesn't feel right, I think he deserves a proper username at least unless WWE_TNA your happy with your user name then fair enough



Yeah the name is farking awful, possibly woat username in the sports section but atleast i win at something :brodgers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sleeper said:


> I guess that's a fair point. I'm just super excited that we're actually looking like getting Higuain but at the same time I'm confused at how no other big/rich team has come in for him.


I know the feel. I'm waiting for something to end talks, or another club come in to hi-jack it.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We Rooney soon.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently United have booked a medical for tomorrow, no news on who it's for.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Apparently United have booked a medical for tomorrow, no news on who it's for.


Garay or Strootman :terry


enaldo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Garay or Strootman :terry
> 
> 
> enaldo


I know you don't want to hear it, but it's supposedly for Thiago, his dad Mazinho has reportedly sold his restaurant in Barcelona.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We Rooney soon.


you're welcome to him


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WWE_TNA said:


> Garay or Strootman :terry
> 
> 
> enaldo


Thought PSV confirmed Strootman is staying another year already?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Thought PSV confirmed Strootman is staying another year already?


Ahh haven't read that yet guessing putting all the eggs in the thiago basket. Still hoped for moyes to sign two midfielders though.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We Rooney soon.


Do you seriously even want Rooney?


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> We Rooney soon.


You English now? I thought it was meant to be 'We German now'.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wouldn't mind him. :side:

Certainly would provide a change of culture.

At this point, I'd be really happy with just Higuain and Cesar. 

I got a good feeling that Aaron Ramsey is going to be useful this season so we won't need another DM. A good feeling, indeed. But I'd still like to see Felliani. :wenger


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maicon is off to Roma apparently.

according to Sport.es, are ready to offer to Manchester United 25 million euros plus 31 year old David Villa.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United fans are gonna jizz in their pants:












> Manchester United's pursuit of Barcelona's Thiago Alcantara took another twist today after the Spanish club removed the player from an official photo.
> 
> Barca included the Spanish midfielder on the original photo that was taken, but on the club Instagram account Thiago has been cropped out.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Saw that earlier. Odd that he was even on the picture to begin with. I just want it to be done with one way or another.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> you're welcome to him





Rodgers Gang Solider said:


> Do you seriously even want Rooney?


Of course I would take Rooney in a heartbeat. There is no way in hell Rooney would be worse than Pedro or Sanchez were this past season. In fact I think he would flourish with his skills at Barca with 20-30 goals per season. 

brb physical player
brb long range shooter 
brb Messi/Rooney/Neymar 

Let's be real here, Rooney would benefit any team. If you disagree, then you are delusional. 

I would hope that CUNThiago's transfer would involve Rooney coming to Barca.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Look at the new title BRENOTHERS, I'm pulling the strings around here...


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Rooney would be a step up on Sanchez but not Pedro. Granted Pedro was pretty poor last season but he won't always be like that. Plus you have Neymar now. So he'd be fighting with Pedro for a spot out wide which isn't worth paying the sort of money he'll require to play him out wide.*


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BRENDAN RODGERS said:


> Look at the new title BRENOTHERS, I'm pulling the strings around here...


You're not gonna rest till everybody's avatar and sig is the brodgers smiley and when the forum is renamed "bWo Forum" are you?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The :brodgers pops up on the main page of the forum :lmao


----------



## Raging Eboue

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Higuain transfer is taking a lot longer than I would have liked, I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Of course I would take Rooney in a heartbeat. There is no way in hell Rooney would be worse than Pedro or Sanchez were this past season. In fact I think he would flourish with his skills at Barca with 20-30 goals per season.
> 
> brb physical player
> brb long range shooter
> brb Messi/Rooney/Neymar
> 
> Let's be real here, Rooney would benefit any team. If you disagree, then you are delusional.
> 
> I would hope that CUNThiago's transfer would involve Rooney coming to Barca.


Only reason I even asked is due to you guys just signing Neymar and off course having Messi alongside a lot of kids coming through the ranks and like Seabs said Pedro is still pretty good. Seems like it would be a slightly pointless transfer for you guys unless you get a pretty good deal on him.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Rooney
Iniesta--Messi--Neymar
Xavi/Cesc--Busi
Alba--Not Pique--Not Pique--Alves/Montoya
Valdes*​
Might work brahs

Could rotate by taking Rooney off and adopting a 4-3-3 formation with Sanchez or Pedro if needed.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I can't see Barca changing their system to accommodate Rooney. Maybe if Messi didn't insist on playing through the middle now then he'd fit in with Messi and Neymar either side. It's a lot of money to spend when he'd be competing for places with Messi/Neymar/Pedro/Tello. And even Deulofeu sooner rather than later. Villa is probably off and lolAlexis.*


----------



## SUNDAY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone heard anything more about the whole Chelsea/P$G - Cavani ordeal?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney trying to play for Barcelona would be hilarious.

He'd be transfer listed by October.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney would end up in defence if he joined Barcelona.

'Earns £10m a year, got to play him'
'Can't play him up front, better players there'
'Can't play him in midfield, he'd gas out after 50 minutes'

I'm sure Pique needs a new partner to make him look better.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This thread is a huge mindfuck because on the outside it looks all crazy but when you look inside it's just perfectly lucid sports talk


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney, future right back? 

BUMP


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Alex recently asked me to help him scour through a bunch of dating videos, and this was my personal favourite:


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liking the new Thread title :brodgers

Sterling is the Official WOAT of 2013/14 so far due to dat hair


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hahahahaa

ahahahah
ahahaha
ahhha
aahahaaaahahahhaahs
ash
shasahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Fucking gobshite

EDIT: That was @ RAHEEM not DwayneRodgers :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You wanted a name change WWE_TNA, well, I suggested one to the PTB. Be careful what you wish for, BRENOTHER :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dat name change :lmao 

Also DAT RANDOM SIDEBURN on Raheem


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






Please for your sake watch this with the sound on


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

this BWO revolution is wonderfully astounding. Long live the revolution. :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dafuq was RAHEEM thinking? awful.

be weird if Damiao ends up at Southampton


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

My top 8 prediction won't appear as far fetched perhaps?


----------



## Klee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*








:brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Our latest signing



> Newcastle United today confirmed the arrival of Olivier Kemen from Metz.
> 
> The 16-year-old was unveiled at the club's Benton HQ.Kemmen is a French Under-17 international and will be part of Willie Donachie's development squad.
> 
> United are yet to make a breakthrough in the transfer market as far as a senior player is concerned.
> 
> However, they have bid for Arouna Kone who is on the brink of leaving Wigan.
> 
> United did not confirm the length of Kemen's contract and in a short statement said: "Newcastle United have completed the signing of teenage midfielder Olivier Kemen.



http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...newcastle-united-sign-metz-midfielder-4870133











:bigirimana


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

More rumours pouring out today of Pepe being Pellegrini's main target, fuck.. he's a disgrace, i rather have Suarez if we're buying the most unprofessional twat in the world game..


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'm torn on pepe

he's a cunt, a disgusting piece of trash who is borderline psychotic.

but he's also a very good defender. he's experienced in europe, something a fair few of our players lack. it could potentially be a really shrewd bit of business.

ugh that was awful.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City should look at other options. They need to build for the future and someone like Otamendi from Porto or Zouma would be good.

And I can't stand Pepe. It still amazes me how he became a Real Madrid player in the first place. Probably one of the most overrated defenders in the history of football. He's good but not for Real Madrid or any other big team.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i disagree. right now we have nastasic who will be a world class cb for years to come. kompany is still young in centre back terms. kolo is gone, lescott might be as well, suddenly there's a big lack of experience down back. this is where pepe comes in.

and i can't stand him either, but he is a good defender at the very least. his reputation masks that.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paulinho to have his medical today, yay.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Our latest signing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...newcastle-united-sign-metz-midfielder-4870133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bigirimana


A French Kid????










As for Pepe it's a dodgy one. City don't really need him but depending on how much Madrid want it could be an ok move for them.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BIG KIZ RODGERS said:


> i disagree. right now we have nastasic who will be a world class cb for years to come. kompany is still young in centre back terms. kolo is gone, lescott might be as well, suddenly there's a big lack of experience down back. this is where pepe comes in.
> 
> and i can't stand him either, but he is a good defender at the very least. his reputation masks that.


Nastasic should be world class if he continues his development I agree. I have a sneaking suspicion you'll never see the best of Kompany again and b/c he was such a key player for you at one time it makes sense you should look to restrengthen that I guess. Disagree with Pepe being borderline psychopathic, he full on is psychopathic.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why won't we see the best of kompany again? or is that just a hope of yours?

the only thing that stopped him last season was niggling injuries. after a poor start, he got on a roll and then got injured. fully confident that if he doesn't get injuries he'll be back to his 2011/12 form.

psg have apparently bid for hernanes and de rossi. haven't discovered leagues outside of italy.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think he will continuously get injured actually :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona say no one has even made an approach for Thiago.

ique2

Trolled into el trolltown by Trollanova and his gang of fucking trolls.

Well, hopefully we can still get the Belgian BIG MAN and kill the BWO with long balls. Bitches love the long balls.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BIG KIZ RODGERS said:


> why won't we see the best of kompany again? or is that just a hope of yours?
> 
> the only thing that stopped him last season was niggling injuries. after a poor start, he got on a roll and then got injured. fully confident that if he doesn't get injuries he'll be back to his 2011/12 form.
> 
> psg have apparently bid for hernanes and de rossi. haven't discovered leagues outside of italy.


Lucas Moura must've been a mistake .


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We do need a CB thats a fact, i just hate Pepe... Otamendi or Popolopudus would be preferred, hell i'd even take Shawcross over Pepe. 


On another note i like the new black away kit that been leaked for City 

I might even buy one.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paulinho having his medical today. :mark:

As long as the bWo don't sabotage it everything should go smoothly.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Even the bWo cannot stop this from happening.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










johnny depp pablo osvaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That GIF is genuinely GOAT.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Paulinho having his medical today. :mark:
> 
> As long as the bWo don't sabotage it everything should go smoothly.


We already have the GOAT Brazilian anyway :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Paulinho having his medical today. :mark:
> 
> As long as the bWo don't sabotage it everything should go smoothly.


I'm sure everything will be fine :brodgers










(My Paint editing skills aren't the best, but you get the idea :brodgers)


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BWO


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looks like Inter are gonna sign Douglas, the defender we were close to signing until Kinnear decided to cancel it :grant

http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...milan-set-land-former-newcastle-target-200966


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Douglas who? What's his surname?


:troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BRENDAN RODGERS said:


> You wanted a name change WWE_TNA, well, I suggested one to the PTB. Be careful what you wish for, BRENOTHER :brodgers












Can it get worse than woat? if so i just did.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 15m
> . @Bild is reporting that Mkhitaryan has set his mind on joining Dortmund, and agreed personal terms with them. Fee remains a problem. #LFC





> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 14m
> Sky Germany are reporting that a @BVB delegation have flown to Donezk today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneRodgers said:


>


:brodgers


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Dortmund won’t buy #LFC target Mkhitaryan at any price says CEO Hans-Joachim Watzke


No idea if that's rumor or bullshit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes - Wayne not for sale :suarez2


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dortmund can go fuck off. hope they get raped by bayern for the next 100 years :terry1


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck you Moyes you absolutely gutless coward. Allowing that goblin one more second at the club. GTFO.

Klopp in '14.


----------



## vault21

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Blue Meanie>>>>>>this thread


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Fuck you Moyes you absolutely gutless coward. Allowing that goblin one more second at the club. GTFO.
> 
> Klopp in '14.


Get the feeling wayne still wants out and maybe moyes is trying to get his price up a few mil.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Get the feeling wayne still wants out and maybe moyes is trying to get his price up a few mil.


yeah there wasnt a chance of moyes coming out and saying rooney wants to leave so we'll try and find him a new club, it was obvious he had been briefed what to say.


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Get the feeling wayne still wants out and maybe moyes is trying to get his price up a few mil.


Thought Moyes handled questions on rooney well actually & the press conference in general. One line thought wasn't picked up by many & should have is Moyes saying Rooney never wanted to leave. Think saf has had word in Moyes ear but both played this one smart, Rooney camp have kept quiet since the end of season when SAF said Rooney wanted to go & handed in a transfer request, Rooney & his camp have said this is untrue & never handed in a transfer request but never denied that asked to go, now Moyes has said Rooney never wanted to go in first place. Rooney is now stuck in between rock & a hard place, Moyes also saying wont be sold is just case of standing firm for more money as hasnt handed in a transfer request so rooney will have leave by handing one is now which will go against everything his camp being trying fight hard since April to disprove then he can leave, until then he will have shut up & keep his head down. 3 years ago Rooney called the shots now we the club do.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i assume they;re just getting in at a decent price before other clubs pounce. wouldn't be at all surprised if he spends the next year or two at vitesse. still only 20.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ajax wanted him, so maybe we could loan him there if we have no plans to use him.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They do it with too many players though. Last years loanee list. 

Lucas Piazon
Wallace
Cristian Cuevas
Thorgan Hazard
Matej Delac
Thibaut Courtois
Sam Walker
Thomas Kalas
Bill Clifford
Kenneth Omeruo
Amin Affane
Nathaniel Chalobah
Anjur Osmanovic
Ulises Davila
Jhon Pirez
Patrick Bamford
Jeffrey Bruma
Patrick van Aanholt
Gaël Kakuta
Sam Hutchinson
Romelu Lukaku
Kevin De Bruyne
Michael Essien


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wonder who we turn our attention to now the Mk is gone


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's a way of making money. You buy a young player for a small price, loan him out and then one of three things happen - he's not good enough, he's good enough but you can sell him for a profit, or he comes back to the squad.

Maybe not ethically correct, but meh.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It's a way of making money. You buy a young player for a small price, loan him out and then one of three things happen - he's not good enough, he's good enough but you can sell him for a profit, or he comes back to the squad.
> 
> Maybe not ethically correct, but meh.


Yeah that's what I assumed, more of a business decision than a footballing one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










once he stays healthy, it's like a new signing! :wenger


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So the only parts of him that haven't been injured are his Arms, Arse and Cock?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol Chelsea signing some Justin Beiber wannabee.

Also, #freerooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Buck Rodgers said:


> So the only parts of him that haven't been injured are his Arms, *Arse and Cock*?


Alex would say otherwise.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Yeah that's what I assumed, more of a business decision than a footballing one.


not always

England lacks the B Team system of la liga, so developing youth before theyre ready for stepping up is far more difficult

this is where an effective loan system comes into play. giving players good playing time at a high level

and its already paid off. Chalobah has improved leaps and bounds. Courtios is basically world class already. Lukaku and KDB were immense last season

and so Lukaku and KDB are ready to join the main team now.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd give Chelsea's system credit. Shows which players are giving it their best go to break into the side when they are out on loan around Europe, improves relations with other teams and potentially opens up signing a few youngsters from them down the line. As a non-Chelsea fan, it's a shame to see because it will halt a few players. But it's the best system for that club.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Alex would say otherwise.


I think I would be the one with the sore arse if I went near Diaby :suarez2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> I think I would be the one with the sore arse if I went near Diaby :suarez2


:jordan3


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Alex would say otherwise.


:brodgers

Sorry bout the name change btw, I thought if I'd say something then others would agree and you would get a somewhat a decent name but as it turns out it was more of a kiss of death if anything, so to make it for it enjoy a gif of Boobies










Back to transfer news, according to Wales Online, Cardiff have ended there interest in Wanyama after a fee could not be agreed, although according to the BBC, Southampton are interested again in Big Vic but the article makes no reference to Vicotr failing to agree personal terms with the club a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Name/Name change :terry1

Boobs :robben2


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> According to Marca, Spanish central midfielder Asier Illarramendi (23) has agreed with Real Madrid on a new 5 years deal. Now Blancos will have to debate the trade with Real Sociedad management, and will try to pay less than the 30 million euros set for his ownership on the releasing clause effective at the time.


Didn't see him playing enough times to have an opinion... probably he's gonna be Alonso's heir next year when his contract will expire.



> After a complicated and harsh negotiation, mostly led by Napoli chairman Aurelio De Laurentiis and Paris Saint-Germain team manager Leonardo, Uruguayan international striker Edinson Cavani (26) is now set to join French giants, after 3 years spent playing for Azzurri. El Matador, after a last attempt made by Real Madrid, with Premier League top clubs having quit on him before, will be probably signed on a 4 years deal, and the announcement is likely to be made next Tuesday, July 9, according to news and rumours coming from both French and Italian sources.


A bit disappointed about this. Wanted to see him at Chelsea or Madrid.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

um, source?


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

italian and french media.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tomato Ketchup.

No seriously froot, if you're going to post stuff like that then you need to link a source.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BRENDAN RODGERS said:


> Tomato Ketchup.
> 
> No seriously froot, if you're going to post stuff like that then you need to link a source.


I was listening to TalkSport earlier and they had a french journalist on the show who said the Cavani to PSG deal is basically complete.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah cavani to psg is basically done, 64 mil euro


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Jeremy Pond ‏@JeremyPond 6m
> 
> Breaking news ... @ussoccer star @JozyAltidore headed back to English Premier League with Sunderland ... story .. http://jozyaltidore.com/news_media/...ding-back-to-epl-gets-transfer-to-sunderland/ …


Altidores publicist, retweeted by Altidore himself.

Think this one is in the bag :hmm:


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BIG KIZ RODGERS said:


> yeah cavani to psg is basically done, 64 mil euro


i thought his release clause was 53?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*So what happened to that medical we had booked for today? :kobe8*


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anderson was having a gastric band.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> i thought his release clause was 53?


if it was 53 we would have paid it

good for psg. now they have cavani/ibra for some reason


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



REDEAD RODGERS said:


> if it was 53 we would have paid it
> 
> good for psg. now they have cavani/ibra for some reason


Sorry 53 mil quid, 60 odd million euros.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alright, Shep. 

Ask me about Altidore. I will tell all I Know. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's okay Mikey someone on twitter reassured me

_uksoccer ‏@uksoccerpatron 34m

Real excited that Sunder Land will contract Jozy Altidore. The #USMNT star will be the greatest soccer player to soccer in GB #safc #USA_

:side:

How much has he improved since going to Holland? I know he's scored in something like 4 straight games for USA, were they against weak teams or solid ones?

From what I've seen on youtube (lol) his finishing seems to have improved a lot since his time at Hull, which was a lot of their fans complaints with him. He credits a lot of his success at AZ to his coach who worked the entire team super hard (similar to aolo). Even if he's still not the best at it he's got an alright head coach (and GOATFLETCHER) to help him. Even Altidore/Wickham solely for DAT STRENGTH is a solid combination. Our new blueprint seems to be buying young talent for cheap and selling them in a few years time for big profit so hopefully our scouts get this right and both parties benefit.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ibra to Chelsea near the end of the deadline, calling it now.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool have lost out on one of their major transfer targets after Shakhtar Donetsk's Henrikh Mkhitaryan agreed a £21.5m move to Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23207884


Fucking Dortmund. Hope they go bankrupt, stupid sons of bitches. Fuck their mothers.

Anyways, expecting an 11th hour bid from Madrid for Suarez, then a Hail Mary panic bid for Kaka in exchange. Kaka will LOL.

We get nobody in. Our year.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it does make me wonder...

but i doubt we can afford ibra

not unless we get captain jackass and his stupid wages out


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Phil McNulty ‏@philmcnulty
> Liverpool had no problem meeting fee, believed to be £21.5m, but *I believe they never actually got chance to put their case to the player*.


This was an even bigger waste of time than I thought....


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneRodgers said:


> This was an even bigger waste of time than I thought....


Don't worry Dwayne

We'll just hijack Spurs Paulinho signing to make us feel better


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I told you the bWo would scupper it somehow! :argh:


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Don't worry Dwayne
> 
> We'll just hijack Spurs Paulinho signing to make us feel better


Well done with the hijack. 

Tottenham Hotspur‏@SpursOfficial2m

We are delighted to announce that we have reached agreement for the transfer of Paulinho from Corinthians! pic.twitter.com/2v82ZLNHoc


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Again we decided to let you guys off since we already got the GOAT Brazillian :brodgers. Two of them infact :lucas


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Since when has Sandro played for Liverpool?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> It's okay Mikey someone on twitter reassured me
> 
> _uksoccer ‏@uksoccerpatron 34m
> 
> Real excited that Sunder Land will contract Jozy Altidore. The #USMNT star will be the greatest soccer player to soccer in GB #safc #USA_


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Since when has Sandro played for Liverpool?


I said the GOAT Brazilian Bruh, Not a GOAT Wannabe :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The GIFs have started already.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rodgers Gang Solider said:


> I said the GOAT Brazilian Bruh, Not a GOAT Wannabe :brodgers


Tsk tsk, clearly you're uneducated on how GOAT Sandro is.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And also:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't getting in the way of a shot make him injured? Maybe he should stop doing that :side:


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Didn't getting in the way of a shot make him injured? Maybe he should stop doing that :side:


Uh no. He did his knee in a collision with a player.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes to reveal he is Rooney's father later this season, calling it now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










is it possible to find a picture of moyes that isnt creepy


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is it possible to find a picture of Rooney that isn't ugly?

There's your answer.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if anyone has heard about this yet but WOW.

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...-brazil?campaign=rss&source=soccernet&cc=5901




> An amateur football match in Brazil led to two deaths as a referee was beheaded by spectators after he had stabbed a player.
> 
> 
> The shocking incidents occurred in Maranhao, Brazil, last Sunday. According to reports, referee Otavio Jordao da Silva fatally stabbed footballer Josenir dos Santos Abreu.
> 
> Dos Santos Abreu is believed to have struck the referee after questioning a decision. In retaliation, Jordao da Silva stabbed the player.
> 
> Having witnessed the incident, an outraged group of spectators turned on the referee. He was tied up, beaten, stoned and quartered. They then put his head on a stake and planted it in the middle of the pitch.
> 
> One man, Luiz Moraes de Souza, 27, has been arrested over the incident. Police are searching for two more suspects.
> 
> Valter Costa is handling the case and, in a statement, he said: "One crime never justifies another crime. Actions likes this do not collaborate with the legality of state law."



Fucking hell.


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Leeds fans. fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seeing Cat post in the footy thread left me confused

Seeing :brodgers pop up on the main page of the forum made me :brodgers

Seeing the post made me 

What a whirlwind of emotions that was.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some seriously crazy shit goes down in South America when it comes to Football, but even by their standards that is fucked up.

They should have settled it with a handshake. :blatter

And to think the World Cup is being held there next year. Hutz

On the plus side, it gives us English people another chance to take the moral high ground and confirm that we should have been given it. :whiteknight


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Razor wins the feels :brodgers

what happened in brazil wins up the fuckedupness

youd think by now all the hooliganism of football would be wiped out


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

More CAT in the football threads plz, less Nattie7 :brodgers

Ref was carrying around a knife during the match? :kobe


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rodgers Gang Solider said:


> Again we decided to let you guys off since we already got the GOAT Brazillian :brodgers. Two of them infact :lucas


Yep, I'd rather have Coutinho. And this Henrikh thing was a right mess. A player whose rights are owned by no less than three companies... you can't do business in those circumstances. Fucking Ukranians. I can't for the life of me understand why anybody would choose to go to the Bundesliga, over the Premier league.


----------



## Victarion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can't understand why someone would want to go to Dortmund over Liverpool at the moment? Ok.


----------



## Palahniuk

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> Yep, I'd rather have Coutinho. And this Henrikh thing was a right mess. A player whose rights are owned by no less than three companies... you can't do business in those circumstances. Fucking Ukranians. I can't for the life of me understand why anybody would choose to go to the Bundesliga, over the Premier league.


To become a better footballer, maybe?


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It is a terrific post, especially since it's been about 6-7 weeks since that game.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes, why would any player want to go to dortmund with a world class manager that gets the best out of everyone, guaranteed CL positions, Top two of the league in beautiful germany

it makes no sense dammit


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He would have won the passing at liverpool.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't follow football, but as a bWo member I'm making my obligatory post in this thread. 

Carry on. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> Yep, I'd rather have Coutinho. And this Henrikh thing was a right mess. A player whose rights are owned by no less than three companies... you can't do business in those circumstances. Fucking Ukranians. I can't for the life of me understand why anybody would choose to go to the Bundesliga, over the Premier league.


are you part of the 70% in your sig?

did you happen to catch the champions league final?


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Coz Dortmund are a Top tier team in the world at the min, Liverpool are a 2nd Tier at the min.. Going off the team on the pitch not history before the BWO spits it dummy.. Dortmund are a champions league team and Liverpool are Europa League team.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

2nd tier is being generous I reckon.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> Yep, I'd rather have Coutinho. And this Henrikh thing was a right mess. A player whose rights are owned by no less than three companies... you can't do business in those circumstances. Fucking Ukranians. *I can't for the life of me understand why anybody would choose to go to the Bundesliga, over the Premier league*.


Its so obvious that you haven't watched Bundesliga these past few years. Dortmund is stronger than all the british teams at this point.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Rooney at Wimbledon, how's that hair doing?










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Rooney at Wimbledon, how's that hair doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:jones

Seriously, he should never have done anything. Absolutely horrendous.

Not sitting beside Vidic either. Putting hoes before bros. Rooney out.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What has he done with his hair? :torres

Now he looks like he has a cancer or something.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> This is not great news for Southampton. Napoli are reportedly leading the race to sign Leandro Damiao from Internacional. The Brazil striker is expected to be the replacement for Edinson Cavani at Stadio San Paolo.


From SSN.

Top 8 my ass.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

makes sense, they will need cavani's replacement


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Rooney at Wimbledon, how's that hair doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












You know how people end up looking like their pets, Roo's hair has ended up like the Old Trafford pitch. Gets replanted in the summer, barely a blade left by March.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he should just shave it all and rename himself Stone Cold Wayne Rooney


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> he should just shave it all and rename himself Stone Cold Wayne Rooney







THERE IS BEER DRINKING










THERE IS MIDDLE FINGERS 










THERE IS HELL RASING










When it takes Stone Cold Wayne Rooney to long to fall down, to long to get up, then it's time for Stone Cold Wayne Rooney to move along and let somebody else do this thing


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

or bastion booger

kloppo saying lewandowski will join bayern for the 2014-15 season.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Disgusting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao rooney


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> You know how people end up looking like their pets, Roo's hair has ended up like the Old Trafford pitch. Gets replanted in the summer, barely a blade left by March.


At least he's going bald in a new place now, starting in the middle rather than front.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fucking lewa :no: (N). I wonder why they call you bitch ac


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> or bastion booger
> 
> kloppo saying lewandowski will join bayern for the 2014-15 season.


well, duh. its been obvious for a while now

dortmund kept trying to sell him to clubs abroad but he told them all to go fuck off


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Klopp*o*, Kiz? :wilkins

I'm guessing the club is going with the Lukaku/Torres/Ba strikeforce. Unless we find a reasonable priced striker from somewhere. Mega money bids are dead here now, unless the player is young and of exceptional talent hazard)


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal rebuffed after audacious £30m offer for #Liverpool striker #Suárez via Telegraph

Wut.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL at them even trying.

No chance :wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

holy crap, DWAYNEAUSTIN IS GOLDEN










also, still hoping we can snag ibra


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We aint paying Ibra's wages.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney , Suarez , Higuain and Gervinho.

Good options for Arsenal this season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looks like Leandro Damiao if off to Napoli as the probable Cavani replacement. Thanks fuck, now Spurs can finally stopped being linked with him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL at them even trying.
> 
> No chance :wenger


So who's paying your membership :suarez1


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely the talk of city paying £20+ million for Negredo isn't true? Any substance to it?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Looks like Leandro Damiao if off to Napoli as the probable Cavani replacement. Thanks fuck, now Spurs can finally stopped being linked with him.


Spurs going with that false number 9 next season :avb2


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*£20+m for Negredo? Jesus wept.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can we please sign someone next week :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> We aint paying Ibra's wages.


we would if we could get El Floppo off the wages


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *£20+m for Negredo? Jesus wept.*


My thoughts exactly, when he was linked with West Ham at the start of the window I found that more believable. He finished the season well, but that included 4 goals against one of the worst defensive performances that I've ever witnessed from Valencia. About £12 million for him would be fair enough I reckon.

I really liked Fernandinho, but I expected more from city's recruitment this summer after doing so well to get Pellegrini in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fernandinho, Navas, Negredo and maybe a defender would be a fine summer for them. Plus if they sell lescott, milner/barry, sinclair they might sign another midfielder.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










The 'Handsome one' :suarez2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

2007? with dat beckham 90's hair.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Fernandinho, Navas, Negredo and maybe a defender would be a fine summer for them. Plus if they sell lescott, milner/barry, sinclair they might sign another midfielder.


I think Fernandinho is the only one that will improve their first team. Dzeko and Aguero are much better than Negredo. Navas is a good option off the bench to stretch games, but they don't usually play with out and out wingers, nor is it how Pellegrini usually sets up his sides.

It will be interesting to see how they set up as I think Fernandinho would be better next to Barry than Toure, but Toure has to play. Maybe they move him further forward or go to a midfield 3.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some spanish paper running with rooney to barca for 30m and Thiago and Villa to United for 26m :lmao with that said yes fucking please :moyes1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think City might go 4-3-3 now, since Fernandinho and Toure as a double pivot wouldn't be the best option, it would most likely stifle Yaya a bit. They'd be better with Barry/Ferd/Yaya as a 3 and then Silva on the wing since he's played there a lot over the past year. Perhaps Navas on the right with Aguero up front and there you go. Just my two cents.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> So who's paying your membership :suarez1


:brodgers

I've now nearly spent as much as United this Transfer Window :moyes1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dwayne now a premium member huh? I'm sure he's been checking out all the fantastic discussions in the VIP lounge. Man, that place is rocking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :brodgers
> 
> I've now nearly spent as much as United this Transfer Window :moyes1


It's about quality not quantity :side: just biding our time.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dwayne now a premium member huh? I'm sure he's been checking out all the fantastic discussions in the VIP lounge. Man, that place is rocking.


That place is off the hook. Seems like it's the happening spot on this forum. Hanging out with all my fellow VIPs.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> we would if we could get El Floppo off the wages


But that would just be getting rid of dumb wages, to put on some more dumb wages. What exactly is the point? To get 1 or 2 years of Zlatan? Very short sighted.

We have a young striker who has massive potential. How about we stop trying to get other teams to develop him and do it ourselves?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zlatan would never stay longer than a year

duh. so the problem would solve itself!

also, i may require a member of the football thread to help me in rants. explaining my name

preferably you joel. seeing as its a riff off a joke you made. the skermac thread


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zlatan's awesome, but nah man. LUKAKU's time to shine. Mourinho said this year is about development and next year we go for the title. I'm down with that.

As much as I'd like to take credit for it, Joal.com was actually given to me by a member from another forum.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah i dont care, just get in and explain it

id ask anyone else but i think most of the thread is asleep


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> also, i may require a member of the football thread to help me in rants.


There you go bro.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

surprised you can type so well with both hands fondling carzola's junk


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> surprised you can type so well with both hands fondling carzola's junk


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i win the subtle comebacks :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Some spanish paper running with rooney to barca for 30m and Thiago and Villa to United for 26m :lmao with that said yes fucking please :moyes1


Van Persie and Villa up front with Kagawa behind. Easiest quadruple ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think this Suarez stuff is just moves to help Arsenal get Higuain. At least, I hope. Can that shit be done soon so he can proper preseason time? FFS. 



Shepard said:


> It's okay Mikey someone on twitter reassured me
> 
> _uksoccer ‏@uksoccerpatron 34m
> 
> Real excited that Sunder Land will contract Jozy Altidore. The #USMNT star will be the greatest soccer player to soccer in GB #safc #USA_
> 
> :side:
> 
> How much has he improved since going to Holland? I know he's scored in something like 4 straight games for USA, were they against weak teams or solid ones?
> 
> From what I've seen on youtube (lol) his finishing seems to have improved a lot since his time at Hull, which was a lot of their fans complaints with him. He credits a lot of his success at AZ to his coach who worked the entire team super hard (similar to aolo). Even if he's still not the best at it he's got an alright head coach (and GOATFLETCHER) to help him. Even Altidore/Wickham solely for DAT STRENGTH is a solid combination. Our new blueprint seems to be buying young talent for cheap and selling them in a few years time for big profit so hopefully our scouts get this right and both parties benefit.


The time at Hull was awful, but really shouldn't be used to judge Altidore. That squad was garbage, and would have made a lot of strikers awful.

I think just getting older, and more mature has helped out Jozy tremendously. I think the finishing has really progressed nicely. I've been following Jozy since his days at New York Red Bulls at the age of 17. So it's hard for me to think of his growth since his days at Hull. I go all the way back to his time in MLS. 

I feel like his game has got technical sharper. His first touch is loads better than 3 years ago, let alone 6 years ago. His hold up skills are average, nothing special. But even that is an improvement. He loves the flair, he loves the dummies, the backheels, the quick 1-2 knocks, etc. Sometimes it works, and you love it. Sometimes, you wonder WTF and why he can't play a cleaner game. I think in a 4-4-2 (which is what Sunderland runs, yes?), he'll be quite useful. He's still strong, good in the air, and his positioning has improved oodles. As long as he gets proper service. I hope Sunderland puts guys closer to the class of the AZ Alkmaar squad, not the Hull squad. If Jozy cannot get good service, he'll be out of his element. As seen by the US National team. The National team up until recently, was very poor helping him out. He tried his best to get involved, but nothing ever really came to fruition. 

Hopefully Sesse and Larsson stay this summer. Especially Sesse. He's the type of player that Jozy needs to play with. 

So to recap. Jozy is good with strength, aerial play, and finishing. Ok with speed, hold up play/passing, positioning. Could have a better work rate, fitness.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL at them even trying.
> 
> No chance :wenger


Your gold now? :jose

Us football thread non-premiums are a dying breed


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> surprised you can type so well with both hands fondling carzola's junk


what's a carzola


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...aughing-Mario-Balotelli-tweets-time-road.html










fucking balotelli! hope that the fucker is out from AC Milan until winter, hate him with a passion. Long are the days of players like Seedorf, Pirlo, Shevchenko, Kaka, Rui Costa, etc. who would make you proud to be a Milan fan in and outside of the field.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

where does the owner having sex with an underage girl rank in being proud of milan?


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we're talking about players and not owners but berlusconi is a disgrace to the entire italian state not just ac milan.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we all know by now Balotelli is a bellend, hardly shocking those tweets.


----------



## KME

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Very irritated we missed out on Mkhitaryan, at least I guess it means I don't have to spend time and effort spelling and pronouncing his name. Hope we have some sort of back up option, pretty pleased with Alberto and Aspas but if Suarez does fuck off we look very light in terms of top attacking players. Sturridge and Phil are great an all but still...

Arsenal offering 30m for Suarez was a laugh, sad really that we got 50m for a past his best Torres but in all likelihood we'll get less for a player on top of his game, purely cos he's a wanker.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> what's a carzola


i think its that kind of corn oil used in cooking


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> *Its so obvious that you haven't watched Bundesliga these past few years.* Dortmund is stronger than all the british teams at this point.


I don't watch Bundesliga full stop, never have. I've no interest in watching German football - which is why I didn't watch the CL final. The only football I've watched outside of England, is La Liga, to see Barca, back in the Ronaldinho days... but I don't even watch that anymore. Bottom line, if you want to play in the best league in the world, you come to the Premier league.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what a load of shit

kone to everton official, gomez to fiorentina on the verge of being official


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't watch Bundesliga full stop, never have. I've no interest in watching German football - which is why I didn't watch the CL final. Bottom line, if you want to play in the best league in the world, you come to the Premier league.


please tell me you aren't a Liverpool fan. I thought we got rid of all the muppets that support us.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

gomez to fiorentina is now official too.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

mblonde giving off racist vibes. Just saying.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> gomez to fiorentina is now official too.


Seems like Jovetic is heading out then.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> please tell me you aren't a Liverpool fan. I thought we got rid of all the muppets that support us.


I believe he is :downing 



Kiz said:


> gomez to fiorentina is now official too.


Crazy move tbh. Would have thought Gomez would have moved somewhere bigger


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gomez is going to bang in a lot of goals next season. As far as finishing goes, the man is astute.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll give Spurs the 4th place trophy now if they get Benteke.

With us in third and United in fifth


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> I'll give Spurs the 4th place trophy now if they get Benteke.
> 
> With us in third and United in fifth


Seems like YAYA would be our superstar signing for this season. The Higuain deal doesn't look possible and it's being reported that Ancelotti wants Higuain. I can't even understand where the 30 million for Suarez came from, but I assume--it's just an attempt to get Madrid moving on the Higuain front.

I'm bracing myself for a summer without any signings, except the mighty YAYA and players of that category.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hey at least ANDRE SANTOS and CHAMAKH are back training with the first team.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is there any club with more useless oxygen and salary thieves on the payroll than arsenal


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> I'll give Spurs the 4th place trophy now if they get Benteke.
> 
> With us in third and United in fifth


If we got Benteke and Villa then holy shit would that be good business. Not a chance though, Villa (Aston Villa that is) have no reason to sell for anything less than a mega bid of £25 million+, and I doubt we'll be giving them that.

I'd still take that deal you offered though. You can have Gallas and Bentley back too if you like.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










The next Beckham :mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Goddamn how did Fiorentina get Gomez? 

I cannot believe no top team went for him, absolutely shocking. He would have killed it at Chelsea, they definitely should have tried.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> The next Beckham :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't watch Bundesliga full stop, never have. I've no interest in watching German football - which is why I didn't watch the CL final. The only football I've watched outside of England, is La Liga, to see Barca, back in the Ronaldinho days... but I don't even watch that anymore. Bottom line, if you want to play in the best league in the world, you come to the Premier league.


You don't know what you're missing friend.

:robben2


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gomez is gonna smash in the goals alongside Rossi, what a signing for Fiorentina.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BuLi, the new hispter trend, eh? Also, it's amazing how Dortmund fans have multiplied.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yes it is amazing how the number of people who watch and enjoy the bundesliga increased dramatically as the league improved in quality over the last few years

it makes no sense dammit


----------



## Palahniuk

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't watch Bundesliga full stop, never have. I've no interest in watching German football - which is why I didn't watch the CL final. The only football I've watched outside of England, is La Liga, to see Barca, back in the Ronaldinho days... but I don't even watch that anymore. Bottom line, if you want to play in the best league in the world, you come to the Premier league.


Then how the fuck do you know if the Premier League's the best in the world then, if - by your own admission - you're completely oblivious to the competition?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Palahniuk said:


> Then how the fuck do you know if the Premier League's the best in the world then, if - by your own admission - you're completely oblivious to the competition?


Because he likes the PL only and when he says what he says, it's his opinion and not a universal fact?

The trend of, "I watch all the Leagues; I am the authority for all, and I live two minutes from <insert stadium name>; hence, I'm better than all," is another growing phenomenon.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal bidding £30m for Suarez is humorous. Doesn't come across as anywhere near a Wenger signing.



Razor King said:


> *Because he likes the PL only and when he says what he says, it's his opinion and not a universal fact?*
> 
> The trend of, "I watch all the Leagues; I am the authority for all, and I live two minutes from <insert stadium name>; hence, I'm better than all," is another growing phenomenon.


Read the last line the guy you quoted, quoted. He threw out the comment like he was sir king chief VI.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> Arsenal bidding £30m for Suarez is humorous. Doesn't come across as anywhere near a Wenger signing.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the last line the guy you quoted, quoted. He threw out the comment like he was sir king chief VI.


Suarez is a Wenger-esque player, but 30 million, well... I think it was a lost cause, so they just went with it. Even if Madrid come, I don't think they'd pay more than 30, but Liverpool wouldn't want to sell to an English Club and I'm sure, Suarez would prefer moving to Spain.


----------



## Palahniuk

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Because he likes the PL only and when he says what he says, it's his opinion and not a universal fact?
> 
> The trend of, "I watch all the Leagues; I am the authority for all, and I live two minutes from <insert stadium name>; hence, I'm better than all," is another growing phenomenon.


He can watch what he wants, but how can you state with certitude that A is better than B when you admit to knowing nothing about B?

I don't watch Spanish football myself so I'm not gonna profess to knowing how good it is or not.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SUPER LIG. /thread


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David Villa agrees terms with Spurs? Hope this is true and dammit Levy don't blow this just pay the damn asking price he's more then worth it. 

http://www.givemesport.com/357747-tottenham-agree-personal-terms-with-barcelona-star


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Suarez is a Wenger-esque player, but 30 million, well... I think it was a lost cause, so they just went with it. Even if Madrid come, I don't think they'd pay more than 30, but Liverpool wouldn't want to sell to an English Club and I'm sure, Suarez would prefer moving to Spain.


As a player, sure. But as a transfer signing, I don't think anywhere near the conventional Wenger big player signing. Very expensive, a lot of risk (with this attitude, contraversy) and potentially a damaging PR/commercial move. If they went for someone like Luuk de Jong last year, they could of tapped themselves into someone of RVP's nature. Probably a bit late now since he'll need further blooding to developing in Germany, and that he'll cost a fair bit more than pre-Gladbach.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> As a player, sure. But as a transfer signing, I don't think anywhere near the conventional Wenger big player signing. Very expensive, a lot of risk (with this attitude, contraversy) and potentially a damaging PR/commercial move. If they went for someone like Luuk de Jong last year, they could of tapped themselves into someone of RVP's nature. Probably a bit late now since he'll need further blooding to developing in Germany, and that he'll cost a fair bit more than pre-Gladbach.


I have faith in Wenger to manage him well because Wenger is one of the best man managers ever. As a player, he has quick feet, can play anywhere in the line, is a clinical finisher, and has superb technical qualities, which is something Wenger appreciates. Yes, he's far expensive and controversial, but would I say no to him? Hell no, I'd take him in a heart beat.

I'd still prefer Higuain but the deal is looking unlikely and sadly, he's too good for us. Jovetic looks reasonable and looking at his style of play and injury-prone career, he looks a typical Arsenal player.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



tommo010 said:


> David Villa agrees terms with Spurs? Hope this is true and dammit Levy don't blow this just pay the damn asking price he's more then worth it.
> 
> http://www.givemesport.com/357747-tottenham-agree-personal-terms-with-barcelona-star


Meh, "according to the daily mirror" - hardly a reliable source. We'll see though, hopefully Levy can get it done.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FUARK. 

I wish Barca and United could just do a Thiago/Rooney swap deal. Two ******* who are both hated by their respective fans and want out of their clubs. Barca could use a striker (Villa is definitely gone) and United need a midfielder. Just do it cunts.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David Villa signs for Atletico Madrid

http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/futbol/primer-equip/detall/noticia/david-villa-a-latletic-de-madrid


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bit out of nowhere that, but a good signing for Atletico.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No Villa to Spurs then. :mark:

The GIF is ruined now :terry


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Desecrated is right. Suarez is not the type of person Wenger would sign. As someone else said on another forum, you just have to look at the whole M'Vila saga to know this.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol, I did say the Daily Mirror couldn't be trusted.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Does that say he only cost 5m Euros? 



Hank Scorpio said:


> Us football thread non-premiums are a dying breed


Me & Chain Gang Soldier will always be here :suarez2


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Only 5 milion for Villa? WTF?! We bought him 3 years ago from Valencia for 40 mil and now we sell him for only 5! Fuck you Rossel


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently the fee is because of major doubts over his fitness. Makes sense, I guess. Probably still on very good wages though.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's a FUCKING DISGRACE. If they wanted him out so bad that they were willing to sell him for 5m, then why the fuck didn't they just accept Arsenal's 12m offer back in January? Rossell, Zubi and Tito are literally the shittest cunts in world football today. Cannot wait until they all fuck off once and for all. 

I bet even fucking Spurs would have bid more than 5 million. Holy fuck.

Even some poverty Serie A club would have offered more money.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> It's a FUCKING DISGRACE. If they wanted him out so bad that they were willing to sell him for 5m, then why the fuck didn't they just accept Arsenal's 12m offer back in January? Rossell, Zubi and Tito are literally the shittest cunts in world football today. Cannot wait until they all fuck off once and for all.
> 
> I bet even fucking Spurs would have bid more than 5 million. Holy fuck.
> 
> Even some poverty Serie A club would have offered more money.


hey, dont worry, im sure you can get a good price for Thiago :troll


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hmm, so now who do Spurs look to for a striker? Benteke would be perfect but Villa would demand a massive fee. Soldado would still be a good pickup and I said I'd prefer him to David Villa anyway, but his buyout clause is around £20 million too. Though Valencia are in a dire financial situation right now so they could drop the price if they're desperate. Perhaps a Levy special on deadline day?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> hey, dont worry, im sure you can get a good price for Thiago :troll


To be fair I wouldn't mind selling CUNThiago for peanuts, just to spit in the face of that fucker.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Rossell, Zubi and Tito are literally the shittest cunts in world football today.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm pretty sure the Suarez bid was to appease the Arsenal fans. It was never going to be accepted and even if it was it was I couldn't see him going there. It sure looks good though, £50m bid on two top class strikers. Neither may be going but still, DAT WARCHEST.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> BuLi, the new hispter trend, eh? Also, it's amazing how Dortmund fans have multiplied.


I don't think its about being a hipster at all tbh. Sure there are some fickle folk who just watched Champions League Football last season and gravitated towards Dortmund's style of play as well as the story of their turnaround from once dominant force, to struggling to survive on youth and homegrown talent and eventually having a resurgance back into Europe, but there's more to it than that with regards to the Bundesliga as a whole.

There's a lot of discontent currently in the UK in a lot of areas with more and more people beginning to lose interest in the game due to the high ticket costs and the stifled atmospheres through increase stewarding and police presence. Naturally a league like the Bundesliga is going to draw acclaim from those who see the way clubs operate over there and how its approach in fan ownership, upholding the integrity and morality of the game and way in which management and fans work together as opposed to fighting each other is a picture esque representation of what many over here wish the English game could strive to replicate.

A better TV deal with more games being televised on channels over here will only further heighten growing interest, as has been the case in the past with Serie A on Channel 5 and La Liga's continuous coverage on Sky Sports.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Kone looks like he won a competition to travel over for a day out at Finch Farm.

EDIT: BULLSHIT is he only 29. He's a YAKUBU 29. The passport he came over with might say 29 but his birth certificate hidden away in the depths of Nigeria says he's born in the 60's.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FC Barcelona, the only team in the world without a striker in the squad.

#saveusrooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Have Messi and Neymar in your squad i'd be happy with just that, just no pleasing some people.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm pretty sure the Suarez bid was to appease the Arsenal fans. It was never going to be accepted and even if it was it was I couldn't see him going there. It sure looks good though, £50m bid on two top class strikers. Neither may be going but still, DAT WARCHEST.



Are you joking? If not then I don't think you know much about Arsenal's fans. We'd absolutely hate to have Suarez at the club, at any price.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Have Messi and Neymar in your squad i'd be happy with just that, just no pleasing some people.


you know that Egame just likes to moan about everything.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The little tax dodger will bang in another 60 or 70 goals this season, so there's nothing really to worry about for Barca fans.



Except for that dodgy defence and Neymar inevitably flopping.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> you know that Egame just likes to moan about everything.


True, i like a good moan but it's probably justified when you look at uniteds midfield.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

€5m :lmao

Didn't expect him to go for major money but would have thought most teams would have been looking to pay at least double that for him.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> To be fair I wouldn't mind selling CUNThiago for peanuts, just to spit in the face of that fucker.


He will be ThiaGOAT again when he stays.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> Are you joking? If not then I don't think you know much about Arsenal's fans. We'd absolutely hate to have Suarez at the club, at any price.


I know several Arsenal fans who would love him, besides that's not really the point. It's more that they look willing to spend 30m on a world class player, without spending 30m on a world class player. It could also be to rush Madrid into making their minds up over Higuain. Either way I don't believe for a second that Arsenal really have any conviction in actually making this deal.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why does egame think wayne rooney is a striker?


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't watch Bundesliga full stop, never have. I've no interest in watching German football - which is why I didn't watch the CL final. The only football I've watched outside of England, is La Liga, to see Barca, back in the Ronaldinho days... but I don't even watch that anymore. Bottom line, if you want to play in the best league in the world, you come to the Premier league.


How do you know that the EPL is the best when you don't even watch other leagues? fpalm

David Villa to Ath. Madrid for 5m is outrageous. A good replacement for Falcao, but a player like Villa should be playing for one of the top teams in the world. 

Gomez to Fiorentina too. Now what next? Cavani to PSG and we'll be left with no top striker in the market. 

Read we're in Benteke. Hopefully it's true and we snap him up. Big fan of him last season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tbf to him i only really watch the prem and the CL, i'll watch the odd serie a, german or la liga game but i know i'll get bored as hell watching other leagues regualrly plus who really has the time to watch football from 3-5+ different leagues and highlight shows don't really count (which i occasionally watch)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

villa going so cheap was to get his wages off the bill. apparently they blew up to something like 13 mil euro for next season, which is just absurd. plus he'll be playing regular cl football in a world cup year.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Holt has gone to Wigan :jose

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BOq5yfSCMAI_H10.jpg:large

A true NCFC legend. 

We had best sign somebody who's prem proven/going to slot in seamlessly, otherwise this will have been fucking pointless seeing as we are debt free and don't need the money. All we really have is RVW and he might take time to adjust anyway...


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Torres for Ruddy swap? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BREAKING: The reliable Agência reports that Manchester City have reached an agreement with Pepe and hopes to complete the transfer for €18M.

we're turning HEEL again.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Madrid taking the biggest cunt out of the Prem and sending over La Liga's instead :suarez2


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Torres for Ruddy swap? :side:





Spoiler: part one



*FUCK*





Spoiler: part two



*OFF*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Torres for Ruddy swap? :side:


Norwich don't deserve such a horrible deal


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Palahniuk said:


> He can watch what he wants, but how can you state with certitude that A is better than B when you admit to knowing nothing about B?
> 
> *I don't watch Spanish football myself so I'm not gonna profess to knowing how good it is* or not.


How can a league that has only 2 competitive teams - maybe 3 at the most, be any good?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> How can a league that has only 2 competitive teams - maybe 3 at the most, be any good?


The premier league has 3 competitive teams at best (United, Citeh, Chelsea) right now, what's your point?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> The premier league has 3 competitive teams at best (United, Citeh, Chelsea) right now, what's your point?


Now it does but before :fergie :fergie :fergie


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Torres to Norwich could work. If they got a donkey like Holt to be prolific, Torres could fire in a quarter century every season. Well, 25 if Lambert was still there.



mblonde09 said:


> How can a league that has only 2 competitive teams - maybe 3 at the most, be any good?


How do you know there aren't more competitive teams if you don't watch the league?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> Torres to Norwich could work. If they got a donkey like Holt to be prolific, Torres could fire in a quarter century every season. Well, 25 if Lambert was still there.


In all honesty Holt was a lot better than most people gave him credit for. WHEN he was in shape and fit (aka, not last season) his movement, first touch, strength and finishing were excellent, his work rate was also phenomenal :kurt

If you watch him every week you can appreciate it, but the media is lazy and just likes to portray him as some chubby lower league try hard. He had a lot in his locker and by that I don't mean pies and snicker's bars.

As for Torres, I'd take him for a low fee and sensible wages, but in a swap deal for Big John? No fucking way


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

in terms of talent la liga is incredible. there is a reason so many come to england and set the league on fire

unfortunately the money distribution system in Spain is a dirty tramp and so anyone who isnt Barca or Madrid constantly have to sell their players to stave off their debt problems

4th favourite league to watch after the Premier League, Serie A, Bundesliga


----------



## STALKER

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> David Villa signs for Atletico Madrid
> 
> http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/futbol/primer-equip/detall/noticia/david-villa-a-latletic-de-madrid


Pretty good deal for A Madrid.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You have to accept it, Andre. BIG JOHN STUD RUDD is going to become the most reliable #2 in the Premier League :brodgers


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> In all honesty Holt was a lot better than most people gave him credit for. WHEN he was in shape and fit (aka, not last season) his movement, first touch, strength and finishing were excellent, his work rate was also phenomenal :kurt
> 
> If you watch him every week you can appreciate it, but the media is lazy and just likes to portray him as some chubby lower league try hard. He had a lot in his locker and by that I don't mean pies and snicker's bars.
> 
> As for Torres, I'd take him for a low fee and sensible wages, but in a swap deal for Big John? No fucking way


Donkeys do tend to have a good workrate, so that is expected of him. 

I should give him more credit. He's done better than Torres in the same timeframe they've been in the Prem, and at a worse side. Dreadful for a top club, heck, a Premier division club to have a striker firing 14 Premier League goals in 68 games. Big Heskey levels.

I'd probably put a lot of Holt's progression down to Lambert though. I haven't seen too much Norwich, but he's been overlooked to Pardew's & Rodgers in 11/12, Laudrup and CLarke in 12/13. While he was sitting on top of a bunsen burner for most of last season, he has taken two sides playing and developing above their ken. If he pushes Villa up a bit more this season, he should be in with a chance of a top side.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bony to Swansea is apparently done. Big fan of the Swans but Bony should play for a bigger team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Swansea are going to be playing some tidy stuff next year. 

:brodgers will be proud of them.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bony could do well at any prem team, big or small I reckon.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> Donkeys do tend to have a good workrate, so that is expected of him.
> 
> I should give him more credit. He's done better than Torres in the same timeframe they've been in the Prem, and at a worse side. Dreadful for a top club, heck, a Premier division club to have a striker firing 14 Premier League goals in 68 games. Big Heskey levels.
> 
> I'd probably put a lot of Holt's progression down to Lambert though. I haven't seen too much Norwich, but he's been overlooked to Pardew's & Rodgers in 11/12, Laudrup and CLarke in 12/13. While he was sitting on top of a bunsen burner for most of last season, he has taken two sides playing and developing above their ken. If he pushes Villa up a bit more this season, he should be in with a chance of a top side.


Holt was always talented, but a waster in terms of potential. Lambert just got him fit and motivated really. Lambert is a quality coach/manager, I certainly agree on that. I wish that he was still here


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Dutch Football ‏@football_oranje 15m
> 
> VI reporting Toby Alderweireld will travel to Norwich tomorrow for talks with the club.



Potential to be a really good signing if they pull it off. Hughton doing smart business.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A lot of midtables are this year, see next year having some top class games.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Potential to be a really good signing if they pull it off. Hughton doing smart business.


There has been talk of this for a while, surprised that it's not just a bullshit rumour. Hopefully we can sign Fer too :side:

Hughton is excellent in the transfer market, it's his one great quality as a manager. Welll, apart from knowing how to play for a draw...


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Bony to Swansea is apparently done. Big fan of the Swans but Bony should play for a bigger team.







:brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Potential to be a really good signing if they pull it off. Hughton doing smart business.


That would be a great signing. Alderweireld is solid.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> He will be ThiaGOAT again when he stays.


Nope he is finished for me (as well as most other Barca fans). The sooner he is out of the club, the better. 

There are plenty of people to take his place if needed (Sergi Roberto or Samper down the line). As well as promising talents that can be purchased like Eriksen, Herrera or Oliver Torres. 

If he ends up staying, I hope he gets booed out of the stadium every time he is on the pitch.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Atletico always do great business when it comes to strikers, both in and out. Expected them to replace Falcao well but Villa surpassed expectations. Terrific signing if they can get him in form. 

Does City signing Pepe (if, I dunno) mean that one of Kompany and Nastastic are out of favour with Pellegrini? Odd to spend that much on a CB that old when you already have them 2. And it's not like Nastasic has shown that he isn't ready yet either. Would be an odd move but he's one of the best CB's around for my liking. He's entertaining at least.

Edit: Has Illarramendi to Real benn confirmed? I was kinda desperatly hoping he'd be our fall back if Thiago doesn't come. Reading 30m Euros. Expensive but probably worth it. Madrid not failing to go HAM this summer already. If true. Read it here while googling him - http://www.managingmadrid.com/2013/7/6/4498168/real-madrid-illarramendi-transfer*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Benteke has filed a transfer request, I think he's an Arsenal fan, do it :wenger


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool have held constructive talks with Luis Suarez's agent as speculation over the striker's future rumbles on.
> 
> Pere Guardiola flew to Merseyside to meet Reds managing director Ian Ayre at the club's city centre offices yesterday before heading for Melwood to see manager Brendan Rodgers.
> 
> The ECHO understands that the dialogue was both “*positive*” and “amicable”.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/inco...4888207?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


PMA, brothers.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> If he ends up staying, I hope he gets booed out of the stadium every time he is on the pitch.


Why?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Beneteke "I'll definitely stay if we stay up"

:benteke*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa have confirmed Benteke has handed in a Transfer Request, dunno who I would rather have out of Higuian and Benteke, proven finisher vs potential future GOAT finisher.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't watch Bundesliga full stop, never have. I've no interest in watching German football - which is why I didn't watch the CL final. The only football I've watched outside of England, is La Liga, to see Barca, back in the Ronaldinho days... but I don't even watch that anymore. Bottom line, if you want to play in the best league in the world, you come to the Premier league.


The standard of the Premier League is piss poor at the moment, it's been steadily declining for the past few years. I don't buy this "Best league in the world" moniker any more.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Benteke would flop at Arsenal. Style of play doesn't suit him at all. *


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain, dammit. I like Benteke but we do not need more potential. We need dat finished article and Higuain is that man. Potential can kiss my arse.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wouldnt mind having another big black striker at us :sturridge 

I can see Benteke going to either Spurs or Arsenal tbh. Most likely spurs though, Just depends on whether or not Levy will want to pay what is likely to be £15m+ for the kid.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Benteke is a knob. No class.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal can have Higuain if Spurs can have Benteke. Deal?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Yeah fuck the guy for wanting to further a promising career at the top of the table rather than the bottom. I get why Villa fans would be pissed off but they'll make a nice profit on him and they have to accept they aren't a big club right now and can't keep hold off big players they get like a Benteke for long. I really do think he'll flop if he goes to a team who like to play a patient passing game though. Best option for him in this league would be Spurs and that's very possible.*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They keep Rose and get Benteke they will much more complete than us and that scares me :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i cant see levy or wenger dropping the $$$$$$$ for benteke. villa have no reason to sell and they have benteke locked in a long term contract

unless he rebels ofcourse

but until then, he has 3 years on the contract. wont go for less than 20+ million pounds


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He kept Villa up last season so you can't blame him for wanting to be playing for a stronger team. 

I think we will see some transfers go down before we see Benteke moving . Maybe Spurs or Liverpool if either Bale/Suarez go.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Handing in a transfer request is a pretty good reason to sell. Obviously doesn't confirm anything but it'd be a silly club to keep a player who doesn't want to be there. (I'm aware of saying this as a Utd fan k). Villa still have Bent remember.*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

putting in a transfer request doesnt always get a guy out

Daniel Levy of all people knows this


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't understand Benteke's rush myself. Should see out another year with Villa during a World cup season especially.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Handing in a transfer request is a pretty good reason to sell. Obviously doesn't confirm anything but it'd be a silly club to keep a player who doesn't want to be there. (I'm aware of saying this as a Utd fan k). Villa still have Bent remember.*


Actually forgot Bent existed 

Honestly considering the amount of money Villa will probably get for him they are much better off selling him and done.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

but how much can they really get?

unless the big dogs, Chelsea, United, City are interested, he wont go for the amount needed to justify losing a top striker with 3 years left on his contract

Wenger would not drop the needed cash for him, levy might but unlikely. and liverpool may struggle since suarez killed their bargaining position


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah I don't see the argument that Benteke owes anything to Villa. He kept them up really and if he sells now they'll make a massive profit on him. Potentially more than if he has a mediocre year this year. Wonder if Athletico would still be interested.

Doubt they'd use Bent. Apparently he was excluded from their pre season tour. Lambert seems to have an issue with them so they're more likely to just try and find a replacement. They'll probably be fine without Benteke though, squad seemed to come together at the end of last season and if Lamberts new signings fit in well they'll be a solid mid table side.



AlexHumph said:


> They keep Rose and get Benteke they will much more complete than us and that scares me :lol


Good thing the first thing won't happen. Us losing Mendy to Marseille hopefully ramps up our interest in a left back :hendo


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I will laugh if Lambert moans about a lack of loyalty from Benteke, especially considering how Lambert left ourselves and Colchester...

Lambert doesn't rate Bent because he does fuck all outside of the opposition's penalty area. He likes workrate and or link up play from his strikers.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> *Liverpool have held talks with West Ham United over a possible move for Stewart Downing*, as Rodgers continues to remove expensive signings from the club's wage bill. West Ham have followed up their £15m signing of Andy Carroll with an inquiry for his England international colleague, who has entered the final two years of his Anfield contract. That position would impact on Liverpool's negotiating stance and, though no bid has been received for Downing, West Ham would have to pay in excess of £8m to land the 28-year-old winger.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/08/luis-suarez-liverpool-arsenal


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> but how much can they really get?
> 
> unless the big dogs, Chelsea, United, City are interested, he wont go for the amount needed to justify losing a top striker with 3 years left on his contract
> 
> Wenger would not drop the needed cash for him, levy might but unlikely. and liverpool may struggle since suarez killed their bargaining position


I can see him going for £15m really which seems fair considering his position. We would be willing to pay that, Spurs possibly too even though they did just splurge on Paulinho. Only reason I say Villa may as well sell is just that 1) there is no point keeping an unsettled player and 2) how much longer would they keep him for? Maybe 1 more year? Unless things really improve he will be gone anyway with less time left on his contract



DwayneAustin said:


>












Can't see that one happening but fuck this would be the best transfer window ever if it did


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Assuming this will be used to broker any Downing deal to another club.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No, they can just show videos of him taking free kicks

This is absurd

Ashley Young, Phil Jones, Stewart Downing, all went for over 18 million

Andy Carroll went for 35 million!

None of these prices make a lick of sense


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> No, they can just show videos of him taking free kicks
> 
> This is absurd
> 
> Ashley Young, Phil Jones, Stewart Downing, all went for over 18 million
> 
> Andy Carroll went for 35 million!
> 
> None of these prices make a lick of sense


DAT ENGLISH PLAYER TAX 

Automaticall adds £5-10m to the player's value. Or in Carroll's case. £20m


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Benteke wants to go to Chelski, so it's probably them who encouraged his transfer request. Spurs will not buy him, not a chance in hell Daniel Levy will buy someone with bent in the name, the last two were epic failures.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


>


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Benteke wants to go to Chelski, so it's probably them who encouraged his transfer request. Spurs will not buy him, not a chance in hell Daniel Levy will buy someone with bent in the name, the last two were epic failures.


why in satan's name would chelsea buy him

we have Lukaku, who has a higher ceiling, and demba ba, and we had first choice on Bony seeing our deal with Vitesse


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Benteke will want first team football in a world cup year, so he's not going to go to Chelsea to fight it out with his direct rival for the Belgium striker spot.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










*facepalm*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I imagine this how Liverpool are feeling with Shakhtar after Mkhitaryan to Dortmund is close to done.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't even think we actually were in for him :lol Shakter certainly made it clear that they had no offer from us


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



vampyr said:


> *facepalm*


"So you're telling me if she says no, I have to stop?" :bramble

Collison = Jason Bent? Uncanny resemblance there.



Spoiler


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> I imagine this how Liverpool are feeling with Shakhtar after Mkhitaryan to Dortmund is close to done.


Must suck. 

That kid a serious talent. His style is very very similar to Messi's. Dortmund is going to be fucking joocy with this guy in their squad.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently some negotiations were discussed over OLIVER TORRES with Athletico while the Villa transfer was being done. 

FUARRKKK I'm getting the heebee jeebees over the thought of Barca signing Xavi 2.0.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> I imagine this how Liverpool are feeling with Shakhtar after Mkhitaryan to Dortmund is close to done.


They can use the money they were going to spend on him, to try and get Benteke.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm late on this but Spearing might be off to the land of Nige (Blackburn) for £1.5m


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so a club has obviously gotten into the ear of benteke and his agent.

wonder which one.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm late on this but Spearing might be off to the land of Nige (Blackburn) for £1.5m


It has been reported that Spearing has said his last goodbyes to the team. Here's proof...












Kiz said:


> so a club has obviously gotten into the ear of benteke and his agent.
> 
> wonder which one.


I have a feeling its either Chelsea or Arsenal.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wouldnt mind City taking a puny on Benteke provided they dont get a ridiculous quote from Villa, I didnt realise how young he was when i first saw him, with a little bit of work he could be an excellent target forward, which we have in Dzeko but he's not gonna play every game is he, so Benteke and a quick poacher type would suit me fine.

I presume at this rate Toure will be pushed forward with Ferdindinho and Barry behind in some games..


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> so a club has obviously gotten into the ear of benteke and his agent.
> 
> wonder which one.


:avb1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

charlie austin fails a medical at hull

still not sure how it's possible after crocky was passed fit for us.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wouldn't mind Benteke at Chelsea. 

Read we're offering £60m and a £240,000 a week salary for Rooney. Ridiculous fee. Way too much for his age.
Source: DailyMail.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

loldailymail.

Benteke at Chelsea. It'll be like da BELGIAN MAFIA at Stamford Bridge with Lukaku. :benteke :hazard


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't see Chelsea going ham for another striker especially after Torres.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs is more likely. God knows they need another striker after the GOAT Adebayor.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

especially with damiao set to end up at napoli any day now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

again, WHY would it be chelsea, we already Lukaku and coulda gone for Bony due to our relationship with Vitesse 

it doesnt make much sense


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> They can use the money they were going to spend on him, to try and get Benteke.


why? they're completely different players and i don't think Benteke really suits Rodgers' style.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd say Spurs is more likely, unless Chelsea offer those unbelievable contracts.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Damn Benteke :terry1

People talking figures of £15m on here must have forgotten how good he was last season. I expect him to be sold for no less than £25m.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> No, they can just show videos of him taking free kicks
> 
> This is absurd
> 
> Ashley Young, Phil Jones, Stewart Downing, all went for over 18 million
> 
> Andy Carroll went for 35 million!
> 
> None of these prices make a lick of sense


Don't lump Jones in with that shower of shite. He's already shown enough potential to justify his fee, he will prove to be worth it.



Kiz said:


> so a club has obviously gotten into the ear of benteke and his agent.
> 
> wonder which one.


:arry


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

By the way £25m is just my prediction. If I was Randy Lerner I'd accept no less than £40m and if that isn't offered just go all Daniel Levy on the situation :levy

As for replacements, well you guys know I rate Bent, but he is just a poacher and it seems the modern trend is for the best teams to have every player doing some link up/team play. People on here were surprised about Gomez not going to a bigger club than Fiorentina, maybe that was because the big clubs think that they need every player chipping in and maybe the days of the 'goal hanger' are fading.

If no one comes in for Bent with a good enough offer then Lambert will have to do a system to suit Bent because he will be one of our best players.

Other than that, I would just go all out for money and let Lambert find who he wants from foreign leagues etc. Already a few have been signed this summer who are said to be very promising. Though it would be funny to get Heskey back or try a swap deal for Torres or something like that. :darkheskey :torres


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Damn Benteke :terry1
> 
> People talking figures of £15m on here must have forgotten how good he was last season. I expect him to be sold for no less than £25m.


And you forgot that he's not English :woy

£15m is the min I'd expect him to go for. Can't see him going for £25m though, doubt a team like Spurs would wanna pay that


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> And you forgot that he's not English :woy
> 
> £15m is the min I'd expect him to go for. Can't see him going for £25m though, doubt a team like Spurs would wanna pay that


You're a secret Villa hater though, as identified by me. :arry You don't want us getting the big bucks again after dat £20m for Downing. And remember you couldn't see us staying up last season. :heskeymania

This is Nicklas Helenius, the 22 year old 6ft 5ins striker Villa have signed, tipped to be the next Benteke, but not quite as good aerially :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The problem is though is that Benteke has formally requested to leave, so that hurts Villa in the negotiating process. If someone had come in for him before, Villa could have easily demanded 25 million+ and everyone would have thought that was pretty fair. Now though, they're in a tricky spot where they might want to let him leave and cash-in on him before he disrupts the squad, or they can get a replacement etc. 18 million would be what I'd guess at.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Apparently some negotiations were discussed over OLIVER TORRES with Athletico while the Villa transfer was being done.
> 
> FUARRKKK I'm getting the heebee jeebees over the thought of Barca signing Xavi 2.0.


*Is this legit? Fack if it is. Guy is a joy to watch play. Plus he's rather pretty. In case Alex was wondering of course :side:

£25m+ for Benteke :hayden3

One good season at the end of the day for a team who play totally different football to the big clubs. No idea on why on earth people think Chelsea would be in for him when they have the upgraded version of Benteke. He wouldn't fit in well at a high possession passing club like Liverpool or Arsenal. They're are clubs outside of England he could join too btw.*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> You're a secret Villa hater though, as identified by me. :arry You don't want us getting the big bucks again after dat £20m for Downing. And remember you couldn't see us staying up last season. :heskeymania


You forgot to mention that your going down next season anyway. My feeling on that are re-affirmed now that Benteke has realized he deserves better :hesk2


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> £25m+ for Benteke :hayden3












Don't HAYDEN me.

I think Benteke is better than Lukaku right now. Starts for Belgium ahead of Lukaku and Mou clearly wants him over Lukaku at Chelsea (according to Daily Mirror :blatter), plus I'm unlikely to be biased towards Benteke at this point so my opinion must be true. :jordan

Srsly though watching Benteke last season, he's not just a strength-merchant, guy can really dribble past defenders and I think people forget that side of his game. I think he could fit in at any club to be honest.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It would genuinely make zero sense for Chelsea to get Benteke though, or for Benteke to consider going there. Where would that leave Lukaku? I doubt they want to loan him out again. Why would both of them want to compete for the same spot in the same club team, when they both want starting spots this season since it'a a world cup year? Plus they're both very similar players, why have both? If Chelsea wanted a striker to start this season that isn't Lukaku, they'd surely go for someone a littler older and more established, allowing Lukaku to take over the reigns once he's ready and a little older.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we're going to sign him

along with negredo, osvaldo, jovetic and play 5 upfront.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Benteke's brilliant. Better than Lukaku right now IMO and will be world class in a few years.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

liverpool have cash. they could come to play


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> liverpool have cash. they could come to play


I Assume Benteke's looking to progress his career though.

:brodgers

unk2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd say just under 20m for Benteke. I reckon Spurs or :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No way are we splashing out huge money on a striker with only season experience in the Prem.......again.

:brodgers ain't crazy


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> No way are we splashing out huge money on a striker with only season experience in the Prem.......again.
> 
> :brodgers ain't crazy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Levy should really try and pounce here, this is probably the best shot Spurs have got at getting a top striker that's at a great age and isn't going to cost ridiculous amounts of money. Obviously he's only had one full year of prem experience etc, but sometimes you've got to take a gamble and this is one worth taking if we want to compete at the top.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

would rather go after Eriksen, and keep Suarez :side:


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently between us (Spurs) and Liverpool for Benteke.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Apparently between us (Spurs) and Liverpool for Benteke.


:brodgers strikes again.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just saw this posted in a "Who do we get to replace Benteke?" thread on a Villa forum.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

IVANHOE. :hesk3


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Racist baby.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Must be a Birmingham fan.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> Racist baby.


They don't beat the racism out of kids in Birmingham until they are 7 years old.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> They don't beat the racism out of kids in Birmingham until they are 7 years old.


Dat primary school education.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think the baby is actually crying because Heskey is not a Villa player anymore. Baby most likely was remember alll the great Heskey Villa goals and couldn't help himself but to cry. I probably would have too.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






:hesk2


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Colback turns down a new contract and we're willing to listen to offers.


Really shocked by this, PDC loves the lad and he'll put in a shift wherever he's told to play. Either he wants to shed the utility man tag we've given him or his heads been turned. Gonna cry if he just ends up going to Hull.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Is this legit? Fack if it is. Guy is a joy to watch play. Plus he's rather pretty. In case Alex was wondering of course :side:
> 
> £25m+ for Benteke :hayden3
> 
> One good season at the end of the day for a team who play totally different football to the big clubs. No idea on why on earth people think Chelsea would be in for him when they have the upgraded version of Benteke. He wouldn't fit in well at a high possession passing club like Liverpool or Arsenal. They're are clubs outside of England he could join too btw.*


Rumor is that Barcelona get first refusal on him. 

Makes sense we would be after him, this guy is the next Xavi if developed correctly.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*There's about 20 "next Xavi's" but I could definitely see him replacing Xavi at Barca is he ends up as good as he really should get. 

Maybe Utd could swoop in for him :heskeymania*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Benteke is slightly better than Lukaku right now, but Lukaku has arguably the higher ceiling


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Which means Lukaku has more space to practice his keepy-uppies in his house :heskeymania


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:terry


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah but that means that Benteke's touch will become better because he has a lower ceiling, Lukaku will develop the control of a baby elephant will all of that space.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Wouldnt mind having another big black striker at us :sturridge


Joel's available. But he's small and can't finish for shit. :heskeymania



Abk™;20818361 said:


> Read we're offering £60m and a £240,000 a week salary for Rooney. Ridiculous fee. Way too much for his age.
> Source: DailyMail.


Please Daily Mail. Please be right just this once.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The 26-year-old insists there have been no bids for his services yet, but claims Liverpool know his intentions to leave.

"There have been no offers yet, but Liverpool know exactly what is going on and what I want," Suarez told Uruguayan radio station Sport 890.

"My agent is in charge, he knows what I want, I am resting and relaxed. I am due back in about ten days, on the 21st of July (for the friendly with Melbourne Victory)... a phone call could change everything."

On the rumours linking him with Premier League rivals Arsenal and Chelsea, Suarez said: "It's good to know that I am still valued by teams like Arsenal. Friends call me up to ask if I am moving to Chelsea, to which I laugh.

"Don't believe everything you read or hear! I am sometimes off the grid. I don't even know where my phone is sometimes."


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thought i may as well ask here, 

Anyone know where to download the season review dvd's such as Man United's from? Having trouble finding some.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well maybe suarez should put up a transfer request to waive his loyalty (ha) bonus.

what a scrote.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Official now, looks great.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oxlade-Chamberlain, you ugly cunt. You don't hold a candle to OLIVIER.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> well maybe suarez should put up a transfer request to waive his loyalty (ha) bonus.
> 
> what a scrote.


pretty much that. If he wants a move then submit a transfer request and cop the loss of money. Otherwise sack up and stop being a whiny cunt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

JOEL to Everton confirmed on the A.Madrid website. :hb


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I swear this Downing thing will happen!

I don't know what to think?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Downing sending in crosses to BIG ANDEH's head all match, it's foolproof, brother. Trust me.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So LOLbosque said Thiago should remain at Barcelona. Big influence, especially with the upcoming World Cup. Also Tito is drawing plans for Xavi to play less than he did in the past few seasons. Again, probably to convince Thiago to stay as it will assure him much more playing time. 

Lol @ everything.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Downing sending in crosses to BIG ANDEH's head all match, it's foolproof, brother. Trust me.


If Andy stays fit, he's missed the tour due to his injury


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm fairly set on thiago not coming and that we will only sign a left back or a cb.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we need an egame to english dictionary because ive completely given up on understanding what the hell hes trying to say anymore


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I enjoy reading his posts, his writing style makes me laugh 

"Rooney and Thiago, two ******* who are both hated by their fans" :lol


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So the players fly out on the tour tomorrow, Moyes said he would try to get 1 player in before, doesnt look like thats going to happen enaldo


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> we need an egame to english dictionary because ive completely given up on understanding what the hell hes trying to say anymore


Come and say that to my face and see what happens.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> So the players fly out on the tour tomorrow, Moyes said he would try to get 1 player in before, doesnt look like thats going to happen enaldo


Sack him.

Atleast we have macheda and bebe back.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

West Ham are set to make a move for out-of-favour West Brom midfielder Graham Dorrans, according to Sky Sports.



> The Hammers have identified the Scottish midfielder as a potential bargain-buy as they look to build upon their Top 10 finish last term. The versatile midfielder was told he was free to leave the Hawthornes in January, where West Ham failed with a bid to sign him.
> 
> Newly-promoted Cardiff City are also in the running to sign the 26-year old playmaker. Dorrans is an experienced player at Premier League level, and was once a rumoured target for Arsenal, but it appears as if his days as a member of West Brom are over, with the club inviting offers for the player with the ‘highest bid’ policy in place.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Come and say that to my face and see what happens.


he probably wouldn't understand your response :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Come and say that to my face and see what happens.












Although to be fair to Redead, he could just launch a missile, he doesn't need to meet you face to face.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not sure how legit but apparently chelsea have signed schwarzer.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, I fucking hope so


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Come and say that to my face and see what happens.


u wot m8?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
Chelsea sign goalkeeper Mark Schwarzer on one-year contract. The 40-year-old was a free agent after leaving Fulham #SSN

THE GOAT


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

makes sense, the GOAT hilario has left us


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hooray for Schwarzer :mark:

Ruddy's staying with us


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Interesting move for him, but hopefully he'll still be as good come time for the World Cup. Being 40 now, a season on the bench could hinder him, and we really don't have anyone else near his level right now.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surprised he would come to us in World Cup year. Happy with that though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE WIGAN NOW




























If we bring in anymore Wigan lads, I will be pleased with James Mccarthy and/or Callum McManaman.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague
> Everton clear favourites to get Deulofeu. Loan deal but no more: he will go back at Barcelona. I'll be going to Goodison often this year!


Fuck this.

Sturridge

Deulofeu Coutinho Aspas​
Could have been wonderful :kobe2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*OMG
*
Deulofeu - Pienaar - Mirallas 

Kone/Jelavic


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

everton to win the title next season!


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Supposedly Chelsea have bid for De Rossi and supposedly United have bid for Verrati. It was just off some crap site though.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Glad FUTURE GOAT Deulofeu gets a loan. He wouldn't be getting enough playing time with the number of attacking players we have at the moment, but he is far too good to be playing for Barca B. 

Oh lawd...Deulofeu/Messi/Neymar


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Should bet on Everton to be in consecutive relegation battles for the next few seasons if they sign a few more Wigan players.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We'll be fine as long as we don't bring in BIG GARY CALDWELL. 

He is like DEATH to football clubs.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With all these Wigan players I assume we will be seeing a more heelish Everton next year, expecting a few broken legs


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In fairness to Martinez and Everton, Robles will be back-up keeper, Martinez likes to play with 3 at the back, so they needed another CB, and given Alcaraz is used to playing in a back three, he's a good choice. And I imagine Kone will be used mostly as a versatile attacking squad player. So he's hardly turning Everton into Wigan.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Going to be awesome seeing Deulofeu in the PL.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> In fairness to Martinez and Everton, Robles will be back-up keeper, Martinez likes to play with 3 at the back, so they needed another CB, and given Alcaraz is used to playing in a back three, he's a good choice. And I imagine Kone will be used mostly as a versatile attacking squad player. So he's hardly turning Everton into Wigan.


Martinez played 3 at the back at Wigan because they couldn't defend for shit. 

At Swansea he would generally play 4-3-3/4-5-1 and throw in the odd 4-4-2.

He will play the formation that suits the players best. We played 3 CB's last season a couple of times (W 1-0 vs Stoke) & (D 2-2 vs Spurs away) off the top of my head

Jagielka - Distin - A.A/Heitinga​
I expect Heitinga to be sold so our CB's will be Duffy, Jags, Milk Man and A.A. We need another CB even if we play 2.

I see us playing 4-2-3-1/4-3-3 the majority of the season though.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Deulofeu at a english club not Utd would really kill me. He'd improve us so much it's not funny. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fellaini, Higuain, Rooney, Suarez, Cesar, Barry, and Gundogan? 

Highly doubt we get one of them. 

Though looks like we selling Gervinho for 8m. What up. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Can we just blow the 70m (more than that I presume now after departures/sales ...shit we should have got 13m for Vito, Bendy and Gervinho) on Suarez and Gundogan?

45m for Suarez. 25m for Ilkay. Do it. 

Fuck. I get this anxious feeling we are going to end up with some mediocre ligue un players coming in. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't think Deulofeu could give that much to United in the upcoming season. In years to come, fur sure but he's very young and played last season in the Spanish second tier. Would be excellent progress for him, just can't see clubs vying a deal just yet for someone who has very little experience against top class. I've heard of Sergi Roberto potentially joining Ajax on loan, while Ajax are a step below the top Prem clubs, it's the type of deal Deulofeu should try get into. Guaranteed football, domestic & European, at a world class institution.



Le Nature Garçon said:


> In fairness to Martinez and Everton, Robles will be back-up keeper, Martinez likes to play with 3 at the back, so they needed another CB, and given Alcaraz is used to playing in a back three, he's a good choice. And I imagine Kone will be used mostly as a versatile attacking squad player. So he's hardly turning Everton into Wigan.


The players themselves aren't going to be the problem. It's Martinez buying players who was part of his Wigan tenure where he was in a constant, neverending scrap against relegation. It can't strike confidence into the hearts of most Everton fans. If he buys 1-2 more ex-Wigan players, has a slow start to the season, they'll quickly jump onto his back and find themselves in a problem.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id give both my balls for gundogan

but only one ball for bender


----------



## Mikey Damage

His release clause is 25 million ...can't remember if that was pounds or euros though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hes worth it. if we get a world class CM, we may finally be ready to become serious contenders again


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> id give both my balls for gundogan
> 
> *but only one ball for bender*


He'd gladly take it


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gundogan has already said he wants to sign a new contract at Dortmund. He aint leaving.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A transfer of Thiago Silva is almost ruled out as PSG reject to meet with Barcelona or to listen to an offer for the centre back. [ser]

We Marquinhos now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why you no Koscielny or Vermaelen yet?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would take Koscielny in a minute. Verm has gone full potato though, so no thanks.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

shoulda gone for vertonghen when you had the chance


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah that signing would have been the most sensible and obvious solution to pretty much every problem we have in defence. Therefore, it was never going to happen.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Honestly Barca transfer management makes Liverpool's look like Porto. It's just that horrendous. 

Why we have some former keeper managing all our transfers is beyond me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-John-Terry-charged-racist-attack-street.html

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-John-Terry-charged-racist-attack-street.html
> 
> :terry


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apple doesn't fall far from the tree and all that 

JT's son doesn't stand a chance with lineage like that, he'll probably go on to be the leader of the EDL


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

this is defamation

i wont stand by and let you attack a leader of men


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> An extraordinary scandal is erupting after Roma threatened legal action against a radio station that aired private conversations between their directors.
> 
> The Giallorossi released a statement this evening warning they would take legal action against anyone who committed the “crime” of illegally intercepting a phone call.
> 
> The conversation between director of sport Walter Sabatini and general manager Claudio Fenucci was apparently recorded because one of the two men forgot to hang up the phone after they had spoken to the asromaradio.it staff for an interview.
> 
> Because of that, the radio station released its own statement pointing out “if a director leaves his phone on after a conversation and we hear him when he’s talking to someone else, it is certainly not our fault.” They have in turn threatened legal action against Roma.
> 
> In amongst all this, the content of the conversation has fallen by the wayside, but will be of great interest to Giallorossi supporters.
> 
> Sabatini explained to Fenucci that he had clearly ordered Pablo Daniel Osvaldo to begin pre-season training with the squad on Tuesday with everyone else rather than on Friday.
> 
> He noted this was because he wanted Osvaldo to receive the insults that other players had when arriving at the training camp this morning.
> 
> Sabatini hoped that the abuse would push Osvaldo towards accepting a £17m move to Southampton, which he had otherwise turned down.
> 
> The Italy international is currently on vacation in Chicago.
> 
> *In the conversation, the directors also let slip that Barcelona target Marquinhos would be sold immediately if the offer reached €25m plus commission for his agents.*
> 
> It was also noted that Daniele De Rossi is on the market for the right price.


Strong club is strong. 

We Marquinhos now.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Can we just blow the 70m (more than that I presume now after departures/sales ...shit we should have got 13m for Vito, Bendy and Gervinho) on Suarez and Gundogan?
> 
> 45m for Suarez. 25m for Ilkay. Do it.
> 
> Fuck. I get this anxious feeling we are going to end up with some mediocre ligue un players coming in.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ummm, why would this summer be any different from previous summers? We buy only when we sell. That 70 million has been a figure for three summers now and we hardly go over 12 million (thrice in the Club's entire history) for a player. 45 for Suarez won't even be necessary if we bid 25 for Higuain. I'm pretty sure we bid 17 million + Gervinho or something ridiculous that was bound to be rejected.

Higuain fever has died out, and now we have Suarez fever. Whatever happened to Fellaini fever...

Our best hope is Podolski tearing it next season because I'm convinced come 5 weeks, we will be starting Olivier Giroud as our striker. Welcome to Arsenal!


Edit:

On Tito planning to play Xavi less, I can comprehend that. The midfield trio of Barca as well as Spain's midfield--when Alonso isn't playing--has gotten stale. They need fresh legs in the middle and variety. Barcelona has come too predictable and as we saw with Spain, going to Brazil next year and playing 4-6-0 or Torres as a striker won't work, they need some alterations too. I can understand this. From what I see, Cesc has been severely under utilized by Barca. You just don't go from being the PL's best midfield player to a player who can't seem to click it in a matter of 6 months.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> this is defamation
> 
> i wont stand by and let you attack a leader of men


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nowt wrong with DAT OLIVIER.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*











We Jozy now.

Peruzzi apparently flying in on Friday and idk how but we're close to Giaccherini too. :mark:

http://api.ning.com/files/YuM-A62qX...iXhsGET3SzrpMjtCGVr/gazzettagia.PNG?width=225

Still want Danny Rose tho :side:


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's pretty funny that Jozy was shit in England and Spain (and Turkey briefly I think). Went to Holland and under a good coach's guidance had a good season and now he gets sold for millions and is supposed to perform in England. One year of solid play.... Anyway, going to Holland for a bit is smart and it seems like more players are starting to understand that. Bojan to Ajax and was just now confirmed that City's Rekik will play for PSV on loan. That'll get him the necessary experience.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hamada said:


> Nowt wrong with DAT OLIVIER.


For a team aspiring to be forth, yep--nowt after all.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Son don't diss the Premier League 2013/14 Top Goalscorer/best hair


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is he being sold to Celtic and you missed out Scottish or something?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so are we done with rodgers here or..


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

New Juve kits. lol.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Like identical to our new one apart from the socks, how odd.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's not bad, is it?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not even Pirlo can make them look decent, that says it all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 2m
> Toffees now asking about #Rafinha. I can't say for SURE he's not coming to Goodison but queue of Liga clubs and Celta Vigo look v likely


WE BARCA NOW


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just stay the fuck away from Tello :HHH


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Take that jobber. The Guardian have announced we've signed Deulofeu for the season.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/10/everton-sign-gerard-deulofeu-barcelona



> Martínez's arrival at Goodison Park was instrumental bringing the loan to fruitition. Barcelona trust in Martínez to continue Deulofeu's development and provide him with valuable first-team experience, while they are optimistic that a year in England will see him mature swiftly.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> New Juve kits. lol.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

INB4 Deulofeu WOATS and Luis Alberto GOATS :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Carlo Nash confirmed to Norwich whilst they're close to signing Olsson according to their OS.



> CITY are set to sign Sweden international defender Martin Olsson from Blackburn Rovers for an undisclosed fee, subject to the relevant paperwork being completed.
> 
> The 25-year-old, who can also operate on the left side of midfield, will move to Carrow Road on a four-year deal from the Championship club.
> 
> He will follow Garrido, Ricky van Wolfswinkel and Nathan Redmond through the door as Chris Hughton bolsters his squad ahead the Canaries’ third consecutive season in the Premier League.


----------



## TNAsFuture

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Olssen has signed for Norwich City. Good buy for Norwich, I think they might have a better season this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

everton 4 title


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jonas Olsson or Martin Olsson?

Edit - No idea why I didn't just google that. Sorry. It's Martin btw. He's a decent player too. I still remember him embarrassing Djourou like it was yesterday. I bet Nige does too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> Jonas Olsson or Martin Olsson?
> 
> Edit - No idea why I didn't just google that. Sorry. It's Martin btw.


No idea why you didn't just read the quote in my post with all the details.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pirlo makes anything look easy, even that awful kit.

How would you guys rate Juve's chances in the CL, with the addition of Tevez and Llorente? It would be tough against Bayern, it always is, and of course Madrid and Barca are always there, but I think their chances are higher than the chances of English teams next season. I am completely in oblivion as to how United will perform in the CL, but I expect City and Chelsea to do well, mainly due to the squad and the managers.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Sunderland have signed some guy called El Hadji Ba, I don't know why but that name cracked me up :lmao

Sounds like one of those made up/generated names you'd get on Pro Evo or whatever

That Juventus is absolutely awful btw


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> No idea why you didn't just read the quote in my post with all the details.


I'm guessing I thought that quote was part of your sig, but I don't know. Just a brain fart, really.

Apparently Spurs are looking like the favourites for Benteke. I know it gets said a lot about Spurs, but if they get him and keep Bale, I think it will be the strongest Spurs team for a long, long time. Lloris, Paulinho, and Bale all as World Class talents, and then plenty of quality to fill out the rest of the team in the likes of Vertoghen, BAE, Walker, Sandro, Dembele, Lennon, Benteke, etc. The only real weak link in their team would be Dawson, and who's to say they could easily buy another centreback too if Levy decides to go all out. I'm getting very scared of them now. Why can't Madrid just take Bale already enaldo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Pirlo makes anything look easy, even that awful kit.
> 
> How would you guys rate Juve's chances in the CL, with the addition of Tevez and Llorente? It would be tough against Bayern, it always is, and of course Madrid and Barca are always there, but I think their chances are higher than the chances of English teams next season. I am completely in oblivion as to how United will perform in the CL, but I expect City and Chelsea to do well, mainly due to the squad and the managers.


Juventus will be a real threat next season. All they were missing was a top striker and now they have two. I doubt they'll win the CL but they've got a very complete team so I wouldn't be surprised to see them make the semis. Depends on the draw I guess, if they got Bayern or Barca early on that would be tough. They've definitely got a better chance than any English team.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Apparently Sunderland have signed some guy called El Hadji Ba, I don't know why but that name cracked me up :lmao
> 
> Sounds like one of those made up/generated names you'd get on Pro Evo or whatever


we had him for a while now, he's been with the squad since pre season started. think it was just formally announced since we're playing our first friendly atm (3-0 up in 20 mins, sess hattrick :side

Velez confirmed on their website Peruzzi is travelling for his medical tomorrow. He and Giaccherini takes us up to ten if they both go through and we're probably still after a couple more :lol


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Might as well hand the title to Everton right now. Deulofeu for premier league top scorer and POTY.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> everton 4 title


I'd rather Everton win the title than anybody amongst the "favorites." They deserve it too. That is IF Arsenal isn't winning it. :wenger


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gervinho 4 MVP


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> we had him for a while now, he's been with the squad since pre season started. think it was just formally announced since we're playing our first friendly atm (3-0 up in 20 mins, sess hattrick :side
> 
> Velez confirmed on their website Peruzzi is travelling for his medical tomorrow. He and Giaccherini takes us up to ten if they both go through and we're probably still after a couple more :lol


Have Sunderland sold even sold anyone? Seems like Paulo Di Canio is going all out


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bardsley, bramble, kilgallon, couple others. just the crap. our squad was paper thin before the end of the season anyway.

Mignolet too but that was more b/c of the money offered.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Bardsley, bramble, kilgallon, couple others. just the crap. our squad was paper thin before the end of the season anyway.
> 
> Mignolet too but that was more b/c of the money offered.


Don't know how I managed to forget Mignolet. How much have spent you guys, when taking your sales into account?


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

around 2-3 million? Mignolet covered the Altidore deal (and could rise to £12 mill overall), Elmohamady who i forgot left too covered the mannone deal. then the only other ones we've paid for so far were moberg karlsson and watmore. Although with Peruzzi and Giaccherini coming in then that adds about £11-12 million on top. But we could also potentially sell Ji and Sessegnon which would cover around that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Le Newcastle vs Forza Sunderland next season.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> around 2-3 million? Mignolet covered the Altidore deal (and could rise to £12 mill overall), Elmohamady who i forgot left too covered the mannone deal. then the only other ones we've paid for so far were moberg karlsson and watmore. Although with Peruzzi and Giaccherini coming in then that adds about £11-12 million on top. But we could also potentially sell Ji and Sessegnon which would cover around that.


Seems like pretty good business, even though Mignolet obviously will be missed. 
There is actually a lot of teams who is doing some shrewd business Fulham, Norwich, Swansea, Sunderland etc.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Pete O'Rourke @SkySportsPeteO
> 
> Liverpool midfielder Suso set to join Almeria on loan.


Will be good for him to get some game time

oh and Ngoo has been loaned to Yeovil town


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE BARCA NOW OMGGGG










http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2013/07/10/blues-sign-barca-starlet



> Everton have signed exciting Barcelona starlet Gerard Deulofeu.
> 
> The 19-year-old forward is described as a 'diamond' by Blues boss Roberto Martinez and arrives on a season long loan and with a reputation as one of Europe's finest young prospects.
> 
> A number of top European sides were reportedly interested in securing the player and a delighted Martinez told evertonfc.com: "Gerard is a real diamond of Spanish football and a boy with incredible footballing talent and I am delighted that he has chosen to take the next step of his career with Everton."
> 
> A product of La Masia, Barcelona's famed youth system, Deulofeu played last season for the Catalan giants' 'B' team, scoring 18 times in 33 matches.


----------



## JLawls91

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Theres photos of Leroy Fer in Norwich as well, at least some clubs are showing ambition


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> Jonas Olsson or Martin Olsson?
> 
> Edit - No idea why I didn't just google that. Sorry. It's Martin btw. He's a decent player too. I still remember him embarrassing Djourou like it was yesterday. I bet Nige does too.


I don't actually. His general mediocreness the past two years has wiped most things from my mind. His display against Liverpool in Woy's last game I remember, and his very important goal against Bolton that helped keep us up in the year of the rapid :kean decline. Both from the left wing. He's been average at best since playing at left back. I just wish Norwich would take his even worse fucking twin with him.

The way people are talking on Twitter it's like Everton have signed Messi. I've barely seen anything of him. The hype players get these days while doing next to thing is pathetic. I'll see what he does before jumping on the tugfest bandwagon.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 32s
> 
> Sunderland signed Giaccherini from Juventus for 8m €, according to Sky Italy


quite happy our friendlies in the Peace cup are televised now. Danny Rose & Tom Huddlestone in to GOAT next plz.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good, now fuck off Peter.

http://www.ftbpro.com/posts/rick.ro...er-odemwingie?team=West+Bromwich&ref=facebook



> Crystal Palace are closing in on West Bromwich Albion striker Peter Odemwingie as the club and the player work out a deal.
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old looked to be heading to Queens Park Rangers back in January, but the move fell through.
> 
> 
> Now it appears the Nigeria international will get his move to London after all, as the newly promoted Palace seem to be willing to match Odemwingie’s £40,000-a-week wages based on his West Brom contract, which still has a year remaining.
> 
> 
> Eagles boss Ian Holloway is willing to pay the price to land the experienced Nigerian, with striker Glenn Murray set to be sidelined for most of the upcoming season, and a dearth of options within the current squad to replace him.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> WE BARCA NOW OMGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2013/07/10/blues-sign-barca-starlet


He'll be the star of Everton this season, if he gets playing time. 

Very happy he chose Everton as well, Martinez's style of football will help Deu develop. Extremely excited to see how he does in the premier league.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Leonardo THE COCKSUCKER has QUIT PSG. 

With both Ancelotti and Leonardo leaving PSG, we apparently Thiago Silva again now

Seleção Brasileira ‏@BrazilStats 
Adriano: "If it depended on him, Thiago Silva would sign today for Barça. I talked to him."

*SOON.JPG*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Where does he play barring out wide, E'?

If we use him as a winger, his only competition really is Mirallas, Pienaar, Naismith and possibly Gueye if we don't loan him out again.

If we go 4-3-3 or 3-4-3 then we're looking at 

*Deulofeu - Kone/Jelavic - Mirallas​ *

The wingers will be switching sides throughout the game.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Graham Hunter tweeted today and said Barca think it's too hard to get Thiago Silva. PSG won't sell him in a million years anyway. Barca would have to stump up a world record fee to get to speak to him. He's going nowhere.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Where does he play barring out wide, E'?
> 
> If we use him as a winger, his only competition really is Mirallas, Pienaar, Naismith and possibly Gueye if we don't loan him out again.
> 
> If we go 4-3-3 or 3-4-3 then we're looking at
> 
> *Deulofeu - Kone/Jelavic - Mirallas​ *
> 
> The wingers will be switching sides throughout the game.


I've only seen him play as a winger, not sure if he's ever played a central position but he's prolific infront of goal.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently everton are interested in victor moses as well


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I've only seen him play as a winger, not sure if he's ever played a central position but he's prolific infront of goal.


Regardless, him and Mirallas with Baines and Coleman to link up with will be deadly on the wings.



united_07 said:


> apparently everton are interested in victor moses as well












Replacing DITHERING DAVE and bringing in Roberto who has acted quickly in the market and still looking to improve the squad has breathed new life in to the club. The fans haven't been this optimistic since we finished 4th.

EDIT: £8mil for Moses apparently. I'm assuming we've spent the majority of the budget we had from January (£7-8million we was going to spend on Fer) so hopefully Kenmong will have phoned Sly for a loan and got a few quid for the manager this summer.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata, Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle, De Bruyne, Piazon... Gonna be tough for Moses this coming season. Although the fact that he counts as home grown may sway it in his favour to stay.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi
Neymar.................Deulofeu​

Barca will destroy everything next season with this attacking line up. They need one of Ter Stegen/Courtois/De Gea a central defender and mayba a CM (Gundogan/Eriksen) and they're set.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 21m
> Everton are very much so interested in Victor Moses, Toffees want a loan deal, Chelsea want £8m but prepared to listen #efc #cfc


^


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It bothers me that all these cocksuckers like Everton, Villa, Sunderland et al are all doing good business and moving forward while we've done nothing other than sign more french kids and are stuck with Joe fucking Kinnear and Pardew. Yes mad.

WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN FOR THE OPTIMISM


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


>


He looks like a gayer Fernando Torres.

That's quite an achievement.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Deulofeu loan is a good deal for Everton. I'm excited to see him play in the Premier League next season.

Aso I'm on board for the signing of Suarez, he's better than Higuain imo. Don't really give a shit if he's a twat he can find the back of the net.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> It bothers me that all these cocksuckers like Everton, Villa, Sunderland et al are all doing good business and moving forward while we've done nothing other than sign more french kids and are stuck with Joe fucking Kinnear and Pardew. Yes mad.
> 
> WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN FOR THE OPTIMISM


You're a cocksucker



Anark said:


> He looks like a gayer Fernando Torres.
> 
> That's quite an achievement.


And you're a gayer Fernando Torres




Pair of wools


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck the idea of Suso going on loan to Spain, we'll never get him back. 

Everton are gonna be good next season :jose

Fuck it, I say we trade Suarez for picks, tank and see if we can get anybody good in the draft.

(I bet our owners would be great if the transfer window was done like in America :side: )


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> It bothers me that all these cocksuckers like Everton, Villa, Sunderland et al are all doing good business and moving forward while we've done nothing other than sign more french kids and are stuck with Joe fucking Kinnear and Pardew. Yes mad.
> 
> WHEN WILL IT BE MY TURN FOR THE OPTIMISM












I'm ok with Suso going to spain, As long as he gets a good amount of game time and does come back to us when it's all said and done.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If the Wanyama move to Southampton does go through then I will be excited to see how he does in the Premier league, great fee for us as well.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mhkitaryan got a goal and an assist in his first pre-season game for Dortmund today

























....


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Get Football News (lol) we are preparing a £15m bid for the man with the most Brazilian of Brazilian names





Bernard


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm gonna call him BernardINHO.






1:16 I made this face :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Where does he play barring out wide, E'?
> 
> If we use him as a winger, his only competition really is Mirallas, Pienaar, Naismith and possibly Gueye if we don't loan him out again.
> 
> If we go 4-3-3 or 3-4-3 then we're looking at
> 
> *Deulofeu - Kone/Jelavic - Mirallas​ *
> 
> The wingers will be switching sides throughout the game.


*I imaging he'll be competing with Pienaar out left. Only ever seen him play out wide like Guyan but he can play on either wing with either foot and he's boss cutting in centrally from out wide. Him and Baines down the same wing? Woah. And Mirallas on the other side? Might have had to become an Everton fan if they kept Phillip. Biggest downfall of him right now is his decision making but duh he's a kid. 

Liverpool in for Bernard? What! :jose

Can we just sign someone. Please. I'm getting very jealous of these awesome kids moving around anywhere but our way. *


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I liked Odemwinge in FIFA, I think I'll make it a point to watch a few Crystal Palace games this season


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *I imaging he'll be competing with Pienaar out left. Only ever seen him play out wide like Guyan but he can play on either wing with either foot and he's boss cutting in centrally from out wide. Him and Baines down the same wing? Woah. And Mirallas on the other side? Might have had to become an Everton fan if they kept Phillip. Biggest downfall of him right now is his decision making but duh he's a kid.
> 
> Liverpool in for Bernard? What! :jose
> 
> Can we just sign someone. Please. I'm getting very jealous of these awesome kids moving around anywhere but our way. *


Don't worry we'll be getting baines and some Joe Schmoe from league one soon enough.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Day 125, Higuian still having medical.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata's medical finished yet?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spanish media are now saying Thiago has chosen Bayern enaldo


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I won't be able to deal with Suarez moving to Arsenal with the amount of Gooner mates I've got. :drake3


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im expecting my contract from bayern any day now


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Spanish media are now saying Thiago has chosen Bayern enaldo


Maybe benches are better in germany.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What was the last big money foreign transfer United actually managed to pull off?

Can't think.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> What was the last big money foreign transfer United actually managed to pull off?
> 
> Can't think.


Ronaldo in August.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Ronaldo in August.


:moyes1

Probably Veron/RVN? That's a long time :wilkins


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Gea. Before that, Anderson/Nani? :kenny

EDIT: Don't forget fucking HARGREAVES


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

22nd of July is the day that the first bunch of United fans on here realise we ain't signing anybody or anybody worth noting and then the rest will follow.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How did I forget De Gea? :kenny

LOL Anderson.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anderson the GOAT that never was.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Anderson the GOAT that never was.


UNTIL NOW

Fuck Thiago, knew the deal was done when it didn't go through a few weeks ago with all the momentum. And fuck Bayern too, just fuck right off you overtalented fucks.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City in for Joevitc and Negrado which i approve of and the Fuckin Star reports we're in for Ronldo as well, think i might become a football reporter, free matches, deadlines and writing absolute bollox all day sounds fun.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why is it when the media say Thiago is going to United people laugh it off, but when they say he's going to Bayern everyone believes it?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd be surpised if city get both jovetic and negredo.

We laugh it off because look at the people who united could have got or went for over the last few seasons especially in CM, So people laugh including myself when we get linked to top midfield talents because i know it's bollox.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i would be FLOORED if CunThiago went to Bayern. Not because he's a little prick, but because Pep believes the cantera is the fundamental most important thing about Barca. I very much doubt that he would go and try to pull youth players away from Barca.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

where in satan's name would tiago play, bayern already have enough players to fill 3 teams


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> where in satan's name would tiago play, bayern already have enough players to fill 3 teams


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so same position as in barca?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> so same position as in barca?


Pretty much.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can anyone here play in midfield? Your services would be welcome.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'll consider united if i dont receive the bid from bayern

i play mostly as a CB but i played a few games as CDM


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> *i'll consider united if i dont receive the bid from bayern*
> 
> i play mostly as a CB but i played a few games as CDM


Seems fair and realistic.

We can't offer a nice comfortable bench spot but we can offer some time kicking a ball around on some grass.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sounds tiring

i just wanna get paid. motherfucker

hopefully i wont even get the bench, instead spending all my time seeing munich and hooking up with drunk Bavarian chicks


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> sounds tiring
> 
> i just wanna get paid. motherfucker
> 
> hopefully i wont even get the bench, instead spending all my time seeing munich and hooking up with drunk Bavarian chicks


How about rooney showing you how to pull a granny?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isn't United's record transfer Berbatov for 30 million? Good deal.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Complains about playing time. Transfers to the club with the deepest midfield in the entire world. 

OK Thiago.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

people believing he'll go to bayern :hayden3


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SILLY SEASON UPDATE

Daily Star says Arsene/Board are confident we can land two of Rooney/Suarez/Higuain. Going to offer Rooney 240,000 a week in wages. 

:wenger


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You guys go nuts over the most absurd rumours. The scouse 'preparing a bid' for Bernard, which basically means fuck-all. The *insert player here* to Bayern rumours are popular media bilge. Bayern have tons of cash and linking them to every Tom, Dick and Harry has always been a easy way to make a few bob as a sportswriter. 

EGame is the funniest though, it doesn't matter who says what, if it involves Barca he either blows his load or becomes suicidal or in the case of Thiago; Psychopathic.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago is heading to United, or he's staying at Barca. It's easy for these rumors to flourish because people end up believing everything, but there is no way a serious young talent would go to a stacked team such as Bayern, if he is already worried about lack of playing time.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23251657

Interesting and I think it's about right. I don't think Pellegrini is in any sort of pressure to win the League. The only pressure would be to get City out of the group stages of the CL and probably as far to the QF stages.

Saying that, who is in pressure? I don't think Moyes is in any sort of pressure either because I'm confident United will give him time. Wenger is never in pressure. I think Mou is in some "pressure," maybe not from Chelsea but due to his failings and terrible fallout at Madrid last season. I don't doubt that Chelsea, City, and United will compete for the title yet again and Mou is one shrewd fox. Even if he claims that this season is a building phase, I cannot just sit there and accept that Mou will sit silently building alone. He's not that type.




Mikey Damage said:


> SILLY SEASON UPDATE
> 
> Daily Star says Arsene/Board are confident we can land two of Rooney/Suarez/Higuain. Going to offer Rooney 240,000 a week in wages.
> 
> :wenger


Cool. First, show me the money!


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

EVERTON GOING ALL THE WAY, I CAN FEEL IT :mark:



Mikey Damage said:


> SILLY SEASON UPDATE
> 
> Daily Star says Arsene/Board are confident we can land two of Rooney/Suarez/Higuain. Going to offer Rooney 240,000 a week in wages.
> 
> :wenger


That sounds like a stretch, even to me


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> SILLY SEASON UPDATE
> 
> Daily Star says Arsene/Board are confident we can land two of Rooney/Suarez/Higuain. Going to offer Rooney 240,000 a week in wages.
> 
> :wenger


Does he get a daily allowance for Granny fucking?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I assume so.

It's going to be so great to see who Arsenal actually end up with compared to all these rumors.

Just need to find the next Chamakh, Squallaci, and SAntos types. :side:


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Strootman is off to AS Roma so no United for him.

Chantome is about to sign with Everton.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Daily Star really have outdone everybody with their shit this morning. City after Ronaldo, Arsenal after Rooney, Suarez and Higuain, and Joe Cole wants to win trophies with West Ham :/

Also saw this in the Arsenal article: 
"England stars Theo Walcott, Jack Wilshere and Carl Jenkinson have talked up Manchester United ace Rooney’s positive influences on England duty with him."

ENGLAND STAR CARL JENKINSON


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Daily Star really have outdone everybody with their shit this morning. City after Ronaldo, Arsenal after Rooney, Suarez and Higuain, and Joe Cole wants to win trophies with West Ham :/
> 
> Also saw this in the Arsenal article:
> "England stars Theo Walcott, Jack Wilshere and Carl Jenkinson have talked up Manchester United ace Rooney’s positive influences on England duty with him.
> 
> ENGLAND STAR CARL JENKINSON


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Chelsea plan to sell either Fernando Torres or Demba Ba if they manage to buy striker Wayne Rooney from Manchester United. (the Independent)


:jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney + CASH for Zorres.

Rooney straight swap for :torres

About 25m for the MASK.

:zorres


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Pep: "I want Thiago Alcantara. Have asked (Bayern to get him) Don't know what will happen".
> 
> "Thiago is the only player I want, that's what I told them"
> 
> "It'll be him or no one"
> 
> "Don't think (adding another midfielder) will be a problem. I spoke to club about my concept and told them why I want Thiago Alcantara"
> 
> "Javier Martinez can play at CB, he played very well there with Athletic"



from his press conference just now


enaldo, thats another one gone then



fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep must be better at the smooth-talking than :moyes1


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We need to go in for Gustavo if they do get him.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wonder who we're left with now, thiago off the bayern, strootman off to roma, wanyama to southampton












:darren



:argh:


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bloody Guardiola. A real shame, thankfully we are used to it now so it shouldn't be too big a blow.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dat Moyes lack of manager star appeal.











haribo said:


> Daily Star really have outdone everybody with their shit this morning. City after Ronaldo, Arsenal after Rooney, Suarez and Higuain, and Joe Cole wants to win trophies with West Ham :/
> 
> Also saw this in the Arsenal article:
> "England stars Theo Walcott, Jack Wilshere and Carl Jenkinson have talked up Manchester United ace Rooney’s positive influences on England duty with him."
> 
> ENGLAND STAR CARL JENKINSON


ENGLAND STAR

PREM ACE

LOVE RAT

BRUTES

Tabloid linguistics unk2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> wonder who we're left with now, thiago off the bayern, strootman off to roma, wanyama to southampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darren
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:


Check your USER CP for the answer :moyes1


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In good news, Peruzzi and Giaccherini are both apparently in Sunderland and we've had a bid for Huddlestone accepted.


Nothing on the Danny Rose front though so it's all useless.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hear Andre Santos is looking for a new club atm Shep, you already got Mannone why not take another Arsenal player :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Check your USER CP for the answer :moyes1


Thanks for my rep :darren


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guardiola hoping to move the best DM last season into centre back? Barca through and through :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> wonder who we're left with now, thiago off the bayern, strootman off to roma, wanyama to southampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darren
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:


BIG MAN WITH FRO INCOMING


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Check your USER CP for the answer :moyes1


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wat @ Pep wanting to play Javi Martinez in defense. He's the best defensive mid in the world atm. The partnership with Bastian in midfield is too good to break.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> wonder who we're left with now, thiago off the bayern, strootman off to roma, wanyama to southampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darren
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:


Spearing is available :troll


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Spearing is available :troll


i think we'll stick with anderson then :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> wonder who we're left with now, thiago off the bayern, strootman off to roma, wanyama to southampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darren
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO 

Pep Guardiola has just made Barca forums and RedCafe explode with rage.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Where the fuck does Thiago even play at Bayern? Best he can hope for is to be Schweini's sub on the bench.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

martinez and dante at cb, basti and thiago at mf. Sounds cool.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Pep Bayern need the extra quality that Thiago would bring, as if they don't have enough already


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shepard, you'll take Huddlestone, just Huddlestone and you'll be glad. Danny Rose is staying put, we need him for his Gooner killing wondergoals.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DEAL DONE: Málaga CF have signed Roque Santa Cruz on a 3-year deal from Manchester City.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Santa Cruz was still signed to Man City?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Santa Cruz was still signed to Man City?


no

his contract ran out on the first.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck. Bayern will be bossing it even more now.

Suarez to Arsenal won't happen. He'll end up at hala madrid.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep has also launched an attack at the current Barcelona board, accusing them of using Tito's illness to abuse him while he was in New York. 

He's gone insane.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#PEPHEELTURN


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pep hasn't gone insane at all.

barca's board is a joke. rosell is a businessman first before anything, who will do anything to save his image before the club or anything else.

he'll be back when laporta is back.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

To be fair to Pep he'll need a player like Thiago when he sells us Javi Martinez.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

for 80 million?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It doesn't matter if he has problem with the board or Rosell. He shouldn't go bad mouthing them infront of the press. As a guy who is held so highly by players, fans, manager and staff of FCB, creating a drift like that is damaging. Like it or not, this board is here to stay for 3 more years and ultimately, those comments are very hurtful to Barca.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they aren't really. they're words from a former manager. it's pretty generally regarded that rosell knows little about football. nothing has changed. pep has nothing to do with the club anymore. he's a laporta supporta (8*D) and won't have anything to do with barca until rosell is gone. he never badmouthed the club, tito, the players, anything like that. just rosell. and what exactly is rosell going to do? sack him?


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Forren going back to Molde having not made a single appearance, and for less money than we got him. Tremendous fpalm


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> no
> 
> his contract ran out on the first.


Still surprised he was still contracted to them all this time tbh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

CGS IS GOLD!  :mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> they aren't really. they're words from a former manager. it's pretty generally regarded that rosell knows little about football. nothing has changed. pep has nothing to do with the club anymore. he's a laporta supporta (8*D) and won't have anything to do with barca until rosell is gone. he never badmouthed the club, tito, the players, anything like that. just rosell. and what exactly is rosell going to do? sack him?


When Pep throws statements like that out in the media, it damages Barca, not just Rosell. 

I love Pep and would accept him back anytime, but that press conference came off as a attack on Barca. He should have done better.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> When Pep throws statements like that out in the media, it damages Barca, not just Rosell.
> 
> I love Pep and would accept him back anytime, but that press conference was an attack on Barca.


he did not say a bad word about barcelona, he never would and never will.

rosell is not barcelona. if he hadn't specifically mentioned rosell then i would agree. but pep would never do anything to hurt barcelona. he just doesn't like rosell, and was defending himself from lies.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 3h
> Everton in advanced talks for Victor Moses, believe its a loan deal with a view to buy, could change however #efc #cfc


Holy fuck, we actually might have competition for places and be able to rest some players!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ITS EVERTON'S TITLE TO LOSE

ositivity


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How does it feel to be cheering on Wigan in disguise Mozza? :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We were spoiled last year with Van Persie and Kagawa, now the Transfer Gods are having their vengeance. Months of build up and teasing of Thiago only for Pep, the fucking baldy cunt, to say him: "I want him."

Fuck this fucking shit, we're going to end up with Lee Cattermole at this rate.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> How does it feel to be cheering on Barca in disguise Mozza? :side:


Fixed


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Inb4 Everton become relegation contenders :jordan


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you mean Barca B? :hendo


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I love how everyone is assuming Thiago to Bayern is a done deal after 1 day of interest. If he moves from Barca it will be to get first team football and I'm fairly confident he's not that stupid to move to Bayern in that case. Not confident he's even moving anywhere right now.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *I love how everyone is assuming Thiago to Bayern is a done deal after 1 day of interest. If he moves from Barca it will be to get first team football and I'm fairly confident he's not that stupid to move to Bayern in that case. Not confident he's even moving anywhere right now.*


Pere Guardiola is Thiago's agent. 

If Pep wants him enough, it's likely going to happen.


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.ftbpro.com/posts/richard...r-tom-huddlestone?team=Tottenham&ref=facebook

About time we got rid of some dead weight


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Goodbye sweet Vic :sad:

But on the plus side 12.5million, not a bad bit of business


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Pere Guardiola is Thiago's agent.
> 
> If Pep wants him enough, it's likely going to happen.


*I don't disagree that it isn't unlikely happen but the reaction is a bit OTT in here. I guess if Pep sells him that he'll get more first team football at Bayern than Barca then he's probably off. Let's hope Agent De Gea gets the job done for us :argh:*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> ITS EVERTON'S TITLE TO LOSE
> 
> ositivity


Bayern are only getting in Thiago now to give him a year to settle so he'll be ready to help them keep the scoreline respectable when they are hammered by Everton in the 2015 CL final :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fully expecting Medo to be on the Everton bandwagon this season :brodgers

EDIT:


> Arsenal, Everton and Fulham have been given the chance to snap up a player hailed as the new Marouane Fellaini for virtually nothing after Junior Malanda emerged from hiding and claimed he was a free agent.
> The 18-year old Belgium Under 21 midfielder went AWOL from his club Zulte Waregem last week, in an effort to force a move to one of his Barclays Premier League suitors.
> He finally surfaced, after being incommunicado for almost a week, and immediately put Arsenal, Everton and Fulham on alert by insisting he was no longer tied to Zulte.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2360058/Arsenal-Everton-hoping-snap-Belgian-ace-Junior-Malanda-free-transfer.html


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 7m
Thiago Alcantara signed deal with Bayern Munich, according to Tuttomercatoweb. Mind:they were first,3 weeks ago!, to say Thiago chose Bayern

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 1m
Sky Italy confirms Thiago Alcantara has signed for Bayern Munich

DID MY JINX EARLIER ON WORK. OH MY


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well that's that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.europacalcio.it/news/leverton-sorpassa-il-liverpool-per-jorginho-18337.html



> In the race to Jorginho Everton seems to have surpassed Liverpool. The reds seemed to have almost closed for the Brazilian player class 91 'with an offer of 8 million to Verona, but, in the last hours, seems to be ready to lash auction with the other team of Liverpool, Everton. As reported by Pedullà, biancoblù offered 9 million for the midfielder and at this point can not be excluded a revival of Liverpool.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Italy is like the worst source, don't jump the gun quite yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everyone at united can go fuck themsleves useless cunts, i'd like to snatch the life right out of them.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

CONFIDENT TITO 

http://www.tribalfootball.com/artic...-guardiola-bayern-munich-3759311#.Ud7l1_bVv8V


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Everyone at united can go fuck themsleves useless cunts, i'd like to snatch the life right out of them.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

:clap


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool are tracking Galatasaray striker Burak Yilmaz
> 
> -Sky Sports


Full story: http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11669/8818479/


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you should, yilmaz is class


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

are tracking

what, they picked him up in turkey, tagged him and now are sitting at a computer following his movements?


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United should go for a holiday KROOS



Mozza said:


> CGS IS GOLD!  :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


>


Who trips him over, is it Phil Neville?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Italia have retracted their confirmation of the Thiago A. to Bayern deal. But negotiations at an advanced stage" (via @SkySportNewsHD (@honigstein)


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Sky Italia have retracted their confirmation of the Thiago A. to Bayern deal. But negotiations at an advanced stage" (via @SkySportNewsHD (@honigstein)


Stahp please just stahp.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Sky Italia have retracted their confirmation of the Thiago A. to Bayern deal. But negotiations at an advanced stage" (via @SkySportNewsHD (@honigstein)


Means he could still go to United, right JD?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

_*HE COULD!*_


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Very intrested to see who will partner Carrick next season.

Will it be fat ando? old giggsy? mr average cleverley? half dead fletch? the cb/rb/cm jones? or that scouse lad?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney is flying home from the pre-season tour with a 'hamstring injury' :side:

leaves Welbeck as the only striker there :argh:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Very intrested to see who will partner Carrick next season.
> 
> Will it be fat ando? old giggsy? mr average cleverley? half dead fletch? the cb/rb/cm jones? *or that scouse lad?*












plz :moyes1


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Means he could still go to United, right JD?


I'm not saying anything.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bayern Munich chairman Rummenigge has talked with Barcelona president Rosell to tell him the German club will pay Thiago's buyout fee [rac1]
Barcelona midfielder Thiago wants his transfer to Bayern Munich finalized before Barcelona's preseason starts on Monday. [rac1]

He's definitely gone. Unbelievable.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Rooney is flying home from the pre-season tour with a 'hamstring injury' :side:


I think he injured it whilst taking a turn in goal during training.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United for 5th is still on :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

why does wwe_tna have a muppet in his sig


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Thiago stuff has killed it


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Rooney is flying home from the pre-season tour with a 'hamstring injury' :side:
> 
> leaves *Welbeck* as the only *striker* there :argh:


:ti


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> why does wwe_tna have a muppet in his sig


Why does United_07 have several? :hayden3

Also why does Kiz have Barry Chuckle in his avatar?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> why does wwe_tna have a muppet in his sig


Because thiago, bayern and united have killed the one inside of me.

Rooney injured? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

howd he get injured, tripped over himself running to the buffet? 8*D


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lets start the bidding at £25m? Do I hear £30m from the french contingent in the room?


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's clearly faking so United can't sell him. 


durrr


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ah well, the Thiago news was a downer but news of Rooney's _injury_ is brilliant news. It means a club has come in with an offer.

Good riddance to you and your shit hair, Wayne.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney is off to London.

Unless Real/Barca want him lol at the thought of that)


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney isn't injured. He's off to Arsenal along with Saurez, Higuain, Jovetic and Fabregas.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Rooney isn't injured. He's off to Arsenal along with Saurez, Higuain, Jovetic and Fabregas.


Or to barca and replace the outgoing messi :moyes1


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Rooney. Fat fuck. IF he is injured, he probably won't be MATCH fit until the end of November or around Christmas time.

Then the Christmas puddings will come into play :moyes1

I'd :mark: if :moyes1 replaced Kermit's head in that sig.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Rooney is off to London.
> 
> Unless Real/Barca want him lol at the thought of that)


The language barrier would be amusing.

_"Uno....eeeeerm.....El Big Mac....eeeerm....por favor."_


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

or he's actually injured. probably from TRAININGREALHARDOONEY










picture doing the rounds of the problems after his hammy.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> The language barrier would be amusing.
> 
> _"*Uno*....eeeeerm.....El Big Mac....eeeerm....por favor."_


Uno? :kobe8


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> or he's actually injured. probably from TRAININGREALHARDOONEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture doing the rounds of the problems after his hammy.


Look at that face don't you just want to kick him in the jaw. :fergie2


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Poor Wayne.

He's clearly in agony.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everyday I wake up, and check my twitter feed for Arsenal news. 

And everyday, I cry a little bit. 

:jose 

enaldo

:kenny


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a few of the more reliable journalists are saying Rooney's injury is genuine


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dat bald spot

rooney's hair operation is already paying for itself


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no kidding.

probably why he wants a move. needs more money for new hair.


Arsenal's transfer policy kills me. Dortmund spends 24m on a midfielder from Ukraine, meanwhile, we cannot spend 28m on a world class striker from Real Madrid. Who has a similar scoring rate to the striker we sold to our rivals for 29million. at the age of 29.

Yeah. Cheap fucking bastards. I'd hate to see what Arsenal would be like on a date.

"Oh, can you drive? Gas is expensive. 

Oh, can you pay? Rent's due next week.

Oh, can you get yourself off? I need to go scavenge for coins outside."

:wenger

Motherfuckers. City would wine, dine, and get me off. At the same time.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't worry Mikey, somebody IN THE KNOW thinks you're on your way to getting Cesc.




JOAL.COM said:


> howd he get injured, tripped over himself running to the buffet? 8*D


He misheard and thought the ice cream summer sale had just started.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

some talk that BIG-GAME Clint Dempsey is on his way out at Spurs.

Hearing Liverpool, Sunderland, Napoli thus far.


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

For all those upset at the lack of transfers, cheer yourself up with Boris Johnson, the Mayor of London's guide to tackling Germans.






Sky Italia saying Pep's looking at him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sell Wayne, Sign Boris.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Look at that face don't you just want to kick him in the jaw. :fergie2


Man Utd donate £1 million to him in cash every 5 weeks, even during the summer. That should make you feel better. :darren


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liking the sig, TNA_WWE :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> some talk that BIG-GAME Clint Dempsey is on his way out at Spurs.
> 
> Hearing Liverpool, Sunderland, Napoli thus far.


DO NOT WANT


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Man Utd donate £1 million to him in cash every 5 weeks, even during the summer. That should make you feel better. :darren


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> CGS IS GOLD!  :mark:














haribo said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who is paying for all these liverpool fans to go gold.

Tinfoil hat time.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't see Dempsey going to Liverpool when they didn't want to put up the cash when he was leaving Fulham.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney on facebook



> Gutted to have picked up a niggling injury especially as training was going so well, heading back to Manchester to have it assessed fully but early indications are nothing to worry about




fuck off wayne


----------



## Raging Eboue

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This is starting to get painful, we're being linked with everyone under the sun and it's making me want to cry.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Who is paying for all these liverpool fans to go gold.
> 
> Tinfoil hat time.












Just need Hank to sort his and it will be OUR YEAR :brodgers

Also In regards to Yilmaz I would :mark: if more rumours came from it but I doubt it. As for Dempsey meh, If we can get him for cheap still I wouldn't mind.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Raging Eboue said:


> This is starting to get painful, we're being linked with everyone under the sun and it's making me want to cry.


Pfft, Moyes is making Wenger look like an impulse buyer.



CGS said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I bet rooney never even typed that himself.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


>


from what match is that gif? Want to see it on youtube. Drogba the GOAT!!! What an amazing striker... miss the fuck out of him. ONE OF A KIND!

and why did Rosell replaced Laporta in the first place? what's the deal?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Just need Hank to sort his and it will be OUR YEAR :brodgers
> 
> Also In regards to Yilmaz I would :mark: if more rumours came from it but I doubt it. As for Dempsey meh, If we can get him for cheap still I wouldn't mind.












H&G >>>> John Henry


----------



## Mikey Damage

I hope Dempsey goes to Sunderland. Dem 'muricans. 

Dempsey and Altidore could be a useful striker duo. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're probably only linked to him b/c of Jozy anyway. Would be surprised, we don't seem to be planning on playing anyone behind the strikers (and if we did we have Sessegnon) and if we want an inverted winger on the left we're getting Giaccherini. idk where Sky Sports are getting the £8.6 million figure from either when Conte came out and said 9million euros, plus as the selling manager thats probably the fee w/ add ons included.

Apparently the Huddlestone deal isn't as advanced as first thought. Meh. Lucas Orban interest seems to be stagnating and he's the only other left back we've been linked with. Read somewhere that if we sign everyone we've got a realistic chance of getting then we could potentially have 16 new players. Real life football manager :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shep, Sunderland is my new second team in the prem. 

And with the new TV deal that will air every match every weekend in the US I will be able to follow them closely. (You Brits jelly?)

Can you be a doll and fill me in on what the projected starting XI will be in the opening match??

Thanks sexy Shep

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

All that money to go down in style. :hendo


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Regarding the USA GOAT Clint, wouldn't surprise me if he goes to another London club. He bloody loves London and a return to Fulham would probably be the best.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@mikey

atm I'm not even 100% b/c we've still got plenty to potentially come in. If I took a guess though:

Westwood
Peruzzi Diakite O'Shea Colback
Johnson Cabral :ndiaye Giaccherini
Altidore Fletcher​
Colback is only really there b/c we have no left backs @ all right now, and he's turned down a new contract so could also be on the way out. Ndiaye might not start if we bring in another CM and Peruzzi could also change if we bring in Cavanda. WES BROWN has made it through pre season without dying and even played 45 minutes yesterday so if he's fit he'll probably feature. I rate him over O'Shea but O'Shea seems to be our captain going into this year since there's no Cattermole.

We're milking the new American support on twitter. Can't blame the club really, from what I've seen there's a big influx of yank fans coming in online.



Mozza said:


> All that money to go down in style.


If you believe pundits so far we're either top 8 or bottom of the table :lol I think we'll be slow starters with all the new blood but we get a lot of hard games out of the way early too. I'd take anything above 17 really, forever the optimist. Having so many in so early so far is no doubt good for integration I suppose.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> from what match is that gif? Want to see it on youtube. Drogba the GOAT!!! What an amazing striker... miss the fuck out of him. ONE OF A KIND!


Chelsea/Barca 2009 champions league :disdrogba



Mozza said:


> H&G >>>> John Henry












Don't you ever mention those bastards again


----------



## Mikey Damage

That's solid. So you think Sesse is leaving or is he not a starter? 

With the new TV deal in the US there should be more football fans created. And Americans love to cheer on their national team guys. So I suspect Sunderland will be popular. Especially if they bring in Dempsey. 

In a perfect world they'd bring in Michael Bradley. Who had an okay year with Roma. But injuries slowed him down. He's too good to not be in England. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I doubt we'd sell Dempsey. He's a very versatile player that can fill in and do a job anywhere, plus he's got some goals in him. There's other players that are more expendable than him. So I guess that means more American Spurs fans.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sess if for sale if someone pays equal or above what we originally paid for him (£6 million). Honestly it could go either way, but he's on a lot to not be starting. He'd probably play off the striker if he did play in a 4411, Di Canio likes his wingers to be up and down the pitch and has said before Sessegnon isn't willing to do that. Same situation with Ji, although we'd like to keep him theres a lot of interest from Germany and we'd profit on the £2million we originally paid for him. Those two, Altidore Wickham & Fletcher fulfills the 5 striker quota PDC demands. Plus Graham. But I'd be surprised if we kept all of them by the end of the window.


I wouldn't be surprised to see a Bradley link pop up considering our new scouting team is all taken from Italy and him being American and all. If we bring in Huddlestone and Alfred Duncan from Inter though then there's definitely no more room for another CM. Especially when Cabral I think fills the role that Bradley would.

Peruzzi flying in on Sunday now. Giaccherini just going to have his medical at the teams Italian training camp, which makes a lot more sense when you think about it. Oh and Mavrias from Panathinaikos is due for his medical next week too. Steaming ahead into double figures


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Damn Sunderland.

I remember when Keane and Quinn were there and Sunderlandmania began in Ireland. Guys walking down the street with Sunderland jerseys on, pouring money into the pockets of Sunderland FC. Then, once they have sucked your country dry, they move onto the next unsuspecting nation.

Once they have had their way with America and dump her, they'll move onto China. Leeches.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Its too bad they don't have a catchy name like Fulhamerica. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ogbonna to Juventus :mark:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Juve are building a nice little team tbh. Gonna say they are a dark horse in the champions league next year


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't care who wins the CL this season #anyonebutbayern

Barca are in transition, so I can't really see them winning it next year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dortmund will be there if Lewandowski stays. Rematch maybe. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lewan is going nowhere


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> That's solid. So you think Sesse is leaving or is he not a starter?
> 
> With the new TV deal in the US there should be more football fans created. And Americans love to cheer on their national team guys. So I suspect Sunderland will be popular. Especially if they bring in Dempsey.
> 
> In a perfect world they'd bring in Michael Bradley. Who had an okay year with Roma. But injuries slowed him down. He's too good to not be in England.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How is the new TV deal in the U.S. anyways? I'm a skeptic because I feel like they will put it on new NBC channels that will need to be ordered in a new package. Fuck that shit.

I like this thread with depressed United fans, it makes it merrier. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The new TV guarantees all matches will be available on TV and streaming

its a huge leap forward over fox soccer


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gotta laugh at the Mackems thinking Altidore and the new TV Deal will get them gazillions of new American fans. You'd be right if NBC weren't using the GOAT as their poster boy. 










That's Times Square.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll be watching it.

BTW EPL won't get a gazillion american fans because noone is ever gonna wake up at 5 am to watch futball except guys like EM DEE PEE


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

rock, read this

http://worldsoccertalk.com/2013/04/...-nbcs-coverage-of-the-premier-league-2013-16/

if you get NBC Sports Channel, you are golden. This is so tremendous. It's a golden time to be an American football fan. 

So much good non-match content. I'm so ecstatic for August 17th.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently, a somewhat reliable Arsenal blogger is talking up our bids. And how the media has no idea who we're looking at.

And a lot will happen in the next 14 days. We'll see.

Suarez for 40 million, and Cesc for 25 million? Yeah, we'll see.







I miss him so much. Not just as an Arsenal supporter, but just as a fan of football. It sucks not being able to see a player of his quality week in and week out. So many great moments. The goal vs Milan, the goal vs Liverpool...but my all-time favorite. The great solo goal vs Spurs (around 9:40 in the video). Aw man. 

But mostly as an Arsenal supporter. :side:

Please come back. :jose


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David Moyes has a press conference around midday, so hopefully he is asked about thiago, rooney and if there are are any other signings we can miss out on :side:
:moyes1


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd like to ask him why they couldn't find a face big enough for his eyeballs.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2013/0...las-boas-looks-to-make-way-for-new-additions/



> Spurs boss, Andre Villas Boas, is set to have a mass exodus of fringe players, such as Emanuel Adebayor and Scott Parker, with the American international as the next victim.


NO, NOT ADEBAYOR!?!?!?! :HHH2


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> rock, read this
> 
> http://worldsoccertalk.com/2013/04/...-nbcs-coverage-of-the-premier-league-2013-16/
> 
> if you get NBC Sports Channel, you are golden. This is so tremendous. It's a golden time to be an American football fan.
> 
> So much good non-match content. I'm so ecstatic for August 17th.


WTF America gets every damn game yet we in the UK where the EPL actually originates get 3 games a weekend if we're lucky. What a pile of shite. The SkySports guy was saying 'SkySports customers have never had it so good', PISS OF YOU PRICK WE SHOULD BE GETTING EVERY GAME EVERY WEEKEND LIKE EVERY OTHER COUNTRY GETS IT YOU TOOL.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we've had every game on tv down here in australia for awhile. would trade that for being able to attend a few games a season unk2


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Geez it's not like the stadiums are on the other side of the world to you. :hayden3


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> WTF America gets every damn game yet we in the UK where the EPL actually originates get 3 games a weekend if we're lucky. What a pile of shite. The SkySports guy was saying 'SkySports customers have never had it so good', PISS OF YOU PRICK WE SHOULD BE GETTING EVERY GAME EVERY WEEKEND LIKE EVERY OTHER COUNTRY GETS IT YOU TOOL.


Stream NBC online then for free. :jordan2


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What's the big deal about not getting every game live anyway? Not like your gonna watch all of them in one go and even if a match you wanna see isn't on TV you could just stream it


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hamada said:


> Stream NBC online then for free. :jordan2


Would that be available to non US residents?



CGS said:


> What's the big deal about not getting every game live anyway? Not like your gonna watch all of them in one go and even if a match you wanna see isn't on TV you could just stream it


Because I don't wanna watch a game on a crappy quality stream that buffers every 2 minutes with Russian commentators. It's just a farce that the UK can't get anything like this whereas other countries can.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> Would that be available to non US residents?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't wanna watch a game on a crappy quality stream that buffers every 2 minutes with Russian commentators. It's just a farce that the UK can't get anything like this whereas other countries can.


its hardly a farce, they arent allowed to show 3pm saturday games, as it will most likely decrease attendances at matches



anyway ive never had a problem finding a quality english stream


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

linked with ibra again?

hahaha


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*You can watch every match on Football First too. If people want to watch Hull vs Cardiff then they'll find a way to stream it.*


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> Would that be available to non US residents?


Yup.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Breaking: Real Sociedad's Illarramendi has signed a 5 year contract with Real Madrid, moving for an estimated fee of €38M. Future.

insane.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Madrid are insane, please pay 50 mil for Suarez :side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In all fairness, Illarramendi is an amazing player.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He can be Alonso's replacement once they sell him back to Liverpool :side:


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Illaramendi will be brilliant though. Yeah it's expensive but relative to other transfers that are similar? He's young and signed from another Spanish club. He isn't that much more than Isco and he's older. I assume he's Alonso's long term replacement. I would have been extatic if we had paid that much for a player like that.*


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If matches were shown at 3pm in the UK it would hurt a lot of clubs. Why go and watch your local team when you can watch the top clubs from the comfort of your living room?. Clubs will always have their hardcore supporters who go to every game but would lose a lot of pay on the day revenue.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i know he's a very good player but look at the logjam of players in the centre of midfield at madrid. 33 million pounds is still a lot of money for 23 year old who isn't a full international, yes i know spain have a very strong midfield but still, and has only made 54 league appearances.

ruben pardo for me will be even better.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Breaking: Real Sociedad's Illarramendi has signed a 5 year contract with Real Madrid, moving for an estimated fee of €38M. Future.
> 
> insane.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

MONEY


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Assumining Carlo doesn't change their formation he'd be competing with Alonso, Khedira and Modric for one of them 2 CM positions. Hardly a logjam. Alonso is 32 in November too and you'd imagine his time as Real's first choice will be winding down sooner rather than later. Compared to the crazy prices the Monaco's and PSG's are paying for players not on his level it's not that ridicolous. It's only £8m more than Isco too right? Or around that.*


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't know when this is from but I can't stop watching this Torres gif.:lmao


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wasnt that in a friendly last year? Pretty sure Spain got a penalty for that as well :lmao

Oh wait it was during the 2010 world cup


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Wasnt that in a friendly last year? Pretty sure Spain got a *penalty* for that as well :lmao
> 
> Oh wait it was during the 2010 world cup


Really he looks about 20 yards out?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Assumining Carlo doesn't change their formation he'd be competing with Alonso, Khedira and Modric for one of them 2 CM positions. Hardly a logjam. Alonso is 32 in November too and you'd imagine his time as Real's first choice will be winding down sooner rather than later. Compared to the crazy prices the Monaco's and PSG's are paying for players not on his level it's not that ridicolous. It's only £8m more than Isco too right? Or around that.*


i can't thing of a player psg and monaco have spent 30 mil on that aren't as talented as him.

he's just not a 33 mil player. he's not better than any of those 3 players. i believe carlo has played a 4-3-3 with chelsea and psg at least, if he keeps the 4-2-3-1 he'll get a look in but not much.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Day 12 and all is crap, as the muppets grow increasingly frustrated how will Moyes redeem himself.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City sign Navas and Fernandinho. Chelsea sign Schurrle.

Who do we sign? Some fullback from U-R-gay.

Moyes out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> City sign Navas and Fernandinho. Chelsea sign Schurrle.
> 
> Who do we sign? Some fullback from U-R-gay.
> 
> Moyes out.


Don't forget Phil Neville and an official twitter.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Even ROBERTO has brought in MESSI MKII.

Out with the dithering, in with the Catalan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Even ROBERTO has brought in MESSI MKII.
> 
> Out with the dithering, in with the Catalan.


And some jobbers from wigan :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

2 squad players and a future Spain number GK from A. Madrid :lelbron


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> 2 squad players and a future Spain number 2 potentially from A. Madrid :lelbron


Yeah well we still have ando and some buttner guy.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You've signed more shite from Wigan than United though :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Also we have Michael Jackson the early years and you have some milkman with a twin.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Apparently, a somewhat reliable Arsenal blogger is talking up our bids. And how the media has no idea who we're looking at.
> 
> And a lot will happen in the next 14 days. We'll see.
> 
> Suarez for 40 million, and Cesc for 25 million? Yeah, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him so much. Not just as an Arsenal supporter, but just as a fan of football. It sucks not being able to see a player of his quality week in and week out. So many great moments. The goal vs Milan, the goal vs Liverpool...but my all-time favorite. The great solo goal vs Spurs (around 9:40 in the video). Aw man.
> 
> But mostly as an Arsenal supporter. :side:
> 
> Please come back. :jose


Please return home.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Newest signing


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ League's in the bag.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who is he?


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

GOAT signing :wenger


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Arsenal have signed hot prospect 15 year old Daniel Crowley as the England youth international becomes the second addition to the Gunners after Yaya Sanogo's arrival.
> 
> While he may not be a first teamer yet, he is still highly rated, dubbed as the new Wilshere.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Someone is always dubbed as the new (insert player name)


I can't wait until we find the new anderson or young.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Crowley shirt sales must be off the hook.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You'll find the new Anderson in KFC. New Young will be on the diving boards at the local pool.

Why is someone being dubbed the next Wilshere? Wilshere himself is only 21 and aside from a PFA award has accomplished fuck all really.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Shearer's Bar is now to be known as "Nine", presumably named after the amount of points we can expect to get this season

http://www.nufc.co.uk/articles/20130712/nine-is-now-open_2281670_3234159


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

New young at diving boards :lol


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

new wilshere?

so a pom with short man syndrome who is hyped up to be a lot better than he really is because he's english?

lucky arsenal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If anything, Arsenal are in with a shot of winning the under 15 league.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Someone is always dubbed as the new (insert player name)
> 
> 
> I can't wait until we find the new anderson or young.


I'm still laughing at a time Michael Chopra was the new Shearer.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just found out there's a Welbeck Avenue near where my parents live. He's going global!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

https://medium.com/sports-page/2884bb5bde3b

good summation of the isco debacle.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lol @ new wilshere.

wilshere hasn't done fuck shit to warrant a young player being the new 'him'


Positive though is atleast we'll be able to sing Mr. Crowley at live games in about 5 years.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

21 is old these days.

We already have 'the new Raheem Sterling' and Sterling is only 18 :sterling

Dat Jordan Ibe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought the new Raheem Steerling was any of his 3 kids :fergie


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Our front three in 2030:

Raheem Jr. Sterling - Raheem Sterling No.3

The Child Formerly Known As Raheem Sterling​
Our year :brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wilshere is overrated? I don't know. 2010/2011, he was our best player--if we ignore Nasri's three months of gold, or van Persie's second half of goal scoring.

After that, he'd been injured 80% of the time. I do find that people overestimate him and his development has been stunted due to all his injuries. But give the boy a break...


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i can't thing of a player psg and monaco have spent 30 mil on that aren't as talented as him.
> 
> he's just not a 33 mil player. he's not better than any of those 3 players. i believe carlo has played a 4-3-3 with chelsea and psg at least, if he keeps the 4-2-3-1 he'll get a look in but not much.


*Rodriguez? Lucas Moura?

I agree that he'll be a squad player off the bat but he's clearly a signing for the future to replace Alonso. It's definitely expensive and probably overpriced but I don't think it's a ridicolous fee in the modern era of transfer fees. I mean at least he's young and has all the world of potential. Plus it's not like the transfer is going to come close to sending Real into administration. How the transfer is funded is another issue.

Moyes apparently denying today ever having an interest in signing Thiago :jose

and QPR have signed Richard Dunne :hayden2*


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so Moyes has said Utd never went in for Thiago.

dem tabloids.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Rodriguez? Lucas Moura?
> 
> I agree that he'll be a squad player off the bat but he's clearly a signing for the future to replace Alonso. It's definitely expensive and probably overpriced but I don't think it's a ridicolous fee in the modern era of transfer fees. I mean at least he's young and has all the world of potential. Plus it's not like the transfer is going to come close to sending Real into administration. How the transfer is funded is another issue.
> 
> Moyes apparently denying today ever having an interest in signing Thiago :jose
> 
> and QPR have signed Richard Dunne :hayden2*


you could possibly make an argument for rodriguez but lucas moura is definitely at least as good, if not better.

of course it's not going to send madrid into financial ruin or anything but relative to output he's not worth 33 million pounds.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Following the £32,750,000 signing of Asier Illarramendi, Real Madrid have now spent £453,222,000 on players in the past FOUR seasons.
> 
> Football Babble @FootballBabble


Dem bank loans


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cant point to bank loans anymore, the banks dont have any money left :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Rossi to Chelski for £11m.

Wanayama is a done deal for Soton? Good move. I like that team. Gaston. :yum:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

alright. favorite part of the day. Arsenal twitter fodder:

set to bid £20m on a 5ft 4in Brazillian sensation named Bernand from Athletico Minerio. 

Roma are increasing their bid, getting closer to the €8m Arsenal asking price. I actually think this move happens.

Suarez is Arsenal's number one target, and will bid £36m



:wenger


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> I don't know when this is from but I can't stop watching this Torres gif.:lmao


LOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! DAFUQ!? But now seriously... I can't believe how much Torres has fallen. The guy was a BEAST of a striker at Atletico and somehow at Liverpool.



Silent Alarm said:


> City sign Navas and Fernandinho. Chelsea sign Schurrle.
> 
> Who do we sign? Some fullback from U-R-gay.
> 
> Moyes out.


Wait until they announce that the golden boy Penaldo is coming back. You'll change your tone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sandro and Kaboul both fit for the pre-season tour.

:hb


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Dem bank loans


By simply not making any huge purchases over a few years Madrid could probably save Spain from going down the shitter. Unreal money


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> I don't know when this is from but I can't stop watching this Torres gif.:lmao


The Chilean got a second yellow and was sent off for that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pft, Pienaar get sent off for this last season.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*








]

Fucking ref was jealous of his hair, he slipped motherfucker.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

While watching those just remember that THIS went unpunished


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is it weird that i never even heard of the guy madrid paid 33 million for


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> is it weird that i never even heard of the guy madrid paid 33 million for


Considering i didn't either I'd have to say no.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

None of these are as bad as when Steven Reid tried to murder Santi


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Back on track for a moment 



> ‏@MirrorFootball
> Manchester City eye Zlatan Ibrahimovic after he takes a fortnight to fall out with PSG's new coach


Now back to the dives


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck it, we;ve been linked with Ibra every summer for 5 years now, buy him, stop this already.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar's got nothing on Rivaldo


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> is it weird that i never even heard of the guy madrid paid 33 million for


*Doesn't play for a Spanish club in European Competition so no. Look at how well Sociedad did this last season though. *


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I try to follow la liga with all the top midfielders, but honestly its hard to keep with so many


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*cracks fingers* 



Spoiler: ......


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> *cracks fingers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ......


:lmao Fucking incredible :clap



Spoiler: :)


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BUSQUETS GOATing

Upset this has not been used yet:










And DAT DIDA






Poor soul was assaulted right dere.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City to end up with Aguero, Dzeko, Negredo, Joevtic and Ibrahimovich... yeah right.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Even the BARRETT BARRAGE is on the Everton bandwagon.

Now all we need is Medo and we're set for take off.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> City to end up with Aguero, Dzeko, Negredo, Joevtic and Ibrahimovich... yeah right.


Feels a bit like you think all the rumours are from the same sources.



Mozza said:


> Even the BARRETT BARRAGE is on the Everton bandwagon.
> 
> Now all we need is Medo and we're set for take off.


You'll need a couple of Champions League medals to get that. Either that or a very handsome man or 5 World Cups. I'd start with the World Cups, it's guaranteed.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> Feels a bit like you think all the rumours are from the same sources.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love rumour time, get reading accross all sites, some throw up the same stuff and then yet get some awesome randoms.. lol


----------



## kingfunkel

30+m for Illarramendi, hopefully Real Sociedad spend it wisely and can get to where they were 10years ago. He'd been linked to a big move for the past year or so but didn't think it would of been so much.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A real shame Sociedad have lost him, they were the best team to in Spain to watch last season so hopefully they can re-invest wisely. Illarimendi is quality though, probably not worth that money yet but that was the release clause and Sociedad didn't need to sell so it was going to have to be that fee. I just hope him and Isco don't stagnate at all at Madrid as they should be playing regularly at this point in their careers.


----------



## kingfunkel

I think he would of been best staying at Sociedad and playing CL football next season. £33m for a team like them is fantastic along with the bonuses from playing in Europe. 
Are they in financial trouble like the most of Spain?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but talksport are reporting that Madrid are preparing to lodge a bid of 36 million for Arturo Vidal, if this is true, how are Madrid financing these deals?


----------



## CGS

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but talksport are reporting that Madrid are preparing to lodge a bid of 36 million for Arturo Vidal, if this is true, how are Madrid financing these deals?


Madrid have a secret stash of money somewhere. Probably up in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Khedira, Alonso, Modric, Illaramendi & Vidal??

Not that I see them getting Vidal.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Obviously from the sale of Ronaldo, how many days left is it until United unveil him?


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Banega and Damaio are supposedly top of our priority list. If we can land even one of them, DAMN


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Banega would be an incredible, incredible signing for Soton. It's amazing that United aren't in for him. He'd fit United like hand in a glove.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good to hear that he is all that, I've only seen YouTube videos and YouTube can make anyone look good.


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Banega would be an incredible, incredible signing for Soton. It's amazing that United aren't in for him. He'd fit United like hand in a glove.


It seems United aren't signing anyone


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

36 million for Vidal? Please come back with a better offer if you want him. Pretty sure we rejected a 45 mil bid for him sometime this year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Vidal to Madrid enaldo, we could surely afford that.

Sell everyone and sack moyes.
Sign all the CM's in the world.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes getting schooled by dem Singha All Stars

#GoneByChristmas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't worry Moyes, maybe ROBERTO will let you work part time coaching the reserves for us next season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Moyes getting schooled by dem Singha All Stars
> 
> #GoneByChristmas


Fergie's team :fergie2


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United don't even need to spend that much. Thiago would have been golden, but Banega would be even better as he is just the type of box-to-box CM that United could do with. Rooney must go after all this drama and the only question would be either to buy a striker to replace him, or just have Kagawa play in the hole behind van Goal, with Chich aiding van Persie.

Vidal to Madrid doesn't make sense, although Madrid are known to draw insensible transfers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> United don't even need to spend that much. Thiago would have been golden, but Banega would be even better as he is just the type of box-to-box CM that United could do with. Rooney must go after all this drama and the only question would be either to buy a striker to replace him, or just have Kagawa play in the hole behind van Goal, with Chich aiding van Persie.
> 
> Vidal to Madrid doesn't make sense, although Madrid are known to draw insensible transfers.



We'll end up using jones in midfield and signing a CB/LB i'll bet both bollocks on it.


----------



## kingfunkel

Razor King said:


> United don't even need to spend that much. Thiago would have been golden, but Banega would be even better as he is just the type of box-to-box CM that United could do with.


Just a shame he has a dreadful habit of running himself over. 

On another note #MoyesOut is trending, had it been up to these idiotic fans Fergie wouldn't have lasted a season in charge


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sarcasm on twitter doesn't make one an idiot.

At least i hope it's sarcasm..


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

of course it was sarcasm, it was in manchester

if it was serious it would be in london or thailand

:brodgers 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> of course it was sarcasm, it was in manchester
> 
> if it was serious it would be in london or thailand
> 
> :brodgers 8*D


Or Africa and the rest of Asia except the city Abu Dhabi of course.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool has been linked with PSG striker Kevin Gameiro.


----------



## kingfunkel

Cliffy Byro said:


> Sarcasm on twitter doesn't make one an idiot.
> 
> At least i hope it's sarcasm..


It's mostly just people taking the piss now but earlier a lot of "united fans" seemed really annoyed and were baying for blood


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#MoyesOut trending is incredible, if anyone is serious. 

Bad defeat in a pointless match, sure, but incredible to think they'd go to that extent after 90 minutes of pre-season. Laughable.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol just imagine when we lose 3 or 4 on the bounce next season in matches that actually matter.

:moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The pressure on him to succeed will be immense, definitely a double-edged sword taking that job


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> @Goldenballs_7: Moyes: "We hope to have a bit of business done by Monday" #MUFC #ManUtd #Moyes


Baines, whoop-dee-do.....


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes will be gone before christmas when United are in the relegation zone :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Moyes will be gone before christmas when United are in the relegation zone :brodgers


Cheap championship tickets and trips to blackpool :robben2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> of course it was sarcasm, it was in manchester
> 
> if it was serious it would be in london or thailand
> 
> :brodgers 8*D


Hey, that's one of my self depricating jokes!



TNA_WWE said:


> *Cheap championship tickets *and trips to blackpool :robben2


arf @~

I think you'd be in for a rude awakening if that's your expectation. Might be cheaper than the dearest Prem ticket but would be extortionate for that level of football.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Cheap championship tickets?

Oh you rascal ositivity*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll find a way to get them cheap. :redknapp


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why the fuck are we after Valbuena? fuuu


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

everton to win the title next season

united to be relegated

you heard it here first people!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

QPR are loaning Adel Taarabt out according to SSN.

Strange one.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Going to start calling him Wagg from now on, for obvious reasons :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fer is so good. 

Out of pure bitterness I hope his knee blows up.

But I also want to see him take the league by storm because he would be here if it wasn't for the dithering one.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

When I saw your ma's Fer I blew all over my knee










(This is a friendly running joke/banter between myself and Moz, before the mods ruin the party)


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Baines, whoop-dee-do.....


unfortunately that a fake quote

but only can really see baines or garay coming in enaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> When I saw your ma's Fer I blew all over my knee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is a friendly running joke/banter between myself and Moz, before the mods ruin the party)


No it isn't, reported.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> unfortunately that a fake quote
> 
> but only can really see baines or garay coming in enaldo



Jewish. 


Kid.


Christmas.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

UNLIMITED BUDGET 8*D



> DAVID MOYES has been told he can spend as much as he likes.
> 
> The new Manchester United boss has targeted both Gareth Bale and Cristiano Ronaldo — even though they would cost over £75million EACH.
> 
> Moyes declared: “Isn’t it great that the club says, ‘There’s no budget here, you go get who you want to get, just go and do it’.
> 
> "We are looking at the best players. I do think it’s important that we show people we are carrying on the traditions and trying to take the club forward.”
> 
> United’s current record fee is the £30.75m they paid Tottenham for Dimitar Berbatov in 2007.
> 
> Spurs wing wizard Bale, 23, and Real Madrid superstar Ronaldo, 28, would cost way over double that, though.
> 
> Asked about Bale and Ronaldo, Moyes said: “I will not name anybody but certainly we are always looking at the best players.
> 
> “I think we are trying to strengthen in a couple of areas. We are short in midfield. We are also a club which tends to invest in the youth side, so you can expect us to go for players in that age group.
> 
> “We are working hard to make sure the first signing is the right one.
> 
> “I have been left a really good team and I want to add to it sensibly.”
> 
> United remain keen on Leighton Baines, one of Moyes’ stars at former club Everton.
> But the Red Devils will not increase their £12m offer, meaning the England left-back will have to put in a transfer request if he wants a move.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/5011911/David-Moyes-given-UNLIMITED-budget.html


:side:

:moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shit he actually said "we are short in midfield" my hopes are renewed

:moyes2


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If bale goes to united i will have a meltdown right here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool target Christian Eriksen, Toby Alderweireld AND Ryan Bertrand to create top-four squad
> 
> Liverpool want to clinch a £22million double deal for Ajax stars Christian Eriksen and Toby Alderweireld while Chelsea’s Ryan Bertrand is also on their radar.
> 
> Attacking midfielder Eriksen, 21 and Belgium international defender Alderweireld, 24, both only have one year remaining on their Ajax contracts and are expected to leave the Dutch club.
> 
> Manager Brendan Rodgers has turned to £15m-rated Eriksen after missing out on Henrikh Mkhitaryan, who snubbed Liverpool to join Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Dortmund had also been chasing Eriksen, but Liverpool now only expect to face competition from Roma.
> 
> The Denmark international has been one of Europe’s outstanding young talents in recent seasons. Two summers ago he was on the brink of joining Manchester City but a.misunderstanding over a .proposed meeting with then manager Roberto Mancini scuppered the deal.
> 
> Ajax coach Frank de Boer said: “I would want nothing more than having Christian with us for a few more years.
> 
> “But we realise that the interest in this kind of player is huge. And I can also understand that he wants to make another step in his career. I can’t stop him.”
> 
> Despite the fact Liverpool cannot offer Eriksen Champions League .football, it is understood he is interested in moving to Anfield.
> 
> De Boer added: “If .Liverpool go back to really good possession play, it can be a success for Christian. But it does mean that their entire way of playing has to change. It is up to Christian what he wants. If he feels good going to .Liverpool anyway, then it is up to him.”
> 
> Alderweireld has turned down the chance to discuss personal terms with Norwich after the Dutch giants agreed a £7m deal for the centre-back with the Carrow Road club.
> 
> He explained why he would not be rushed into a move to Norwich – leaving the door open for Liverpool.
> 
> “I am keeping all my .options open,” said .Alderweireld. “I am not rushing out the door. The whole picture of my next club has to be perfect. With every offer I am .receiving this summer, I look at the pros and cons. The total package of my next club has to be right for me.”
> 
> Liverpool have also made an enquiry about left-back Bertrand as Rodgers attempts to build a squad capable of challenging for the top four.
> 
> Rodgers’ interest in Bertrand, .however, gives Chelsea bait if the London club decide to pursue interest in wantaway striker Luis Suarez.
> 
> The interest in the defender is .particularly intriguing, as, along with Arsenal, Chelsea have tried to find out whether Suarez would be interested in moving within the Premier League.
> 
> Rodgers knows Bertrand well, .having worked with him during his time at Chelsea and taken him on loan as his first signing at Reading.
> 
> Suarez had previously claimed he wanted to quit England, but last week revised that slightly by informing Liverpool he still wanted to join a Champions League club.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eriksen nice, Alderweireld nice, Bertrand what the fuck.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Never thought we would get Alderweireld fwiw, Liverpool entering the chase would rubber stamp that theory.



TNA_WWE said:


> Shit he actually said "we are short in midfield" my hopes are renewed
> 
> :moyes2


Just wait until he buys more defenders and turns Jones into a permanent midfielder











MillionDollarProns said:


> If bale goes to united i will have a meltdown right here.


Pffffttttt, haven't you heard? It's all about melt ups now :messi


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can have Bertrand right now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bertrand is the key to a top squad?

seriously?


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm sure Liverpool fans have already realised they'll only get Bertrand.

Surely?

In time. I'd be curious to see Eriksen in the Prem, but he isn't the best player at Ajax currently. Liverpool would benefit more from Fischer than Eriksen. They are lacking players to attack out wide and deliver a great final ball, whether it's a cross, pass or shot.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> UNLIMITED BUDGET 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> :side:
> 
> :moyes1


That's from the Arsenal school of bullshit. Get the fans all excited in the hope of selling a few more season tickets.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eriksen deserves better than Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is there a different ryan bertrand at chelsea besides the horrid left back that everyone has missed?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Shit he actually said "we are short in midfield" my hopes are renewed
> 
> :moyes2


according to the journalist on twitter he reckons we want 2 midfielders and baines,


but then again the same journalist said this at the start of last season



> Charlie Wyett
> ‏@CharlieWyett
> Although it hurts, I think Arsenal have done some good business to get £22m for RVP. I don't think he will get double figures for Man Utd



also the new chief executive said



> Woodward, the successor in the chief executive’s chair to long-serving David Gill, yesterday revealed that there will be no financial limit on an individual player Moyes may target in the transfer market, up to and including the world record of £80m. Asked if United would be willing to pay £60m, £70m or even more for a player, Woodward replied: “Yes. Absolutely.”


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> UNLIMITED BUDGET 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> :side:
> 
> :moyes1


that article is typical SUN bullshit, Berbatov was signed in 2008, not 2007. Do they even try anymore?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> I'm sure Liverpool fans have already realised they'll only get Bertrand.
> 
> Surely?
> 
> In time. I'd be curious to see Eriksen in the Prem, but he isn't the best player at Ajax currently. Liverpool would benefit more from Fischer than Eriksen. *They are lacking players to attack out wide and deliver a great final ball, whether it's a cross, pass or shot.*


Nah, we're fine out wide. Would much rather get Eriksen.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 14h
Estadão is a reliable source in Brazil and they're reporting that Marquinhos has been sold to Paris Saint-Germain for a fee of €35M.

zizouology is a fantastic twitter when it comes to brazilian football and players.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

With Enrique and Robinson why the hell would we even want Bertrand too? Not like we have that much games next year


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thiago Silva and Marquinhos, fuck.



> Manchester United and Arsenal have one month to sign Everton star Marouane Fellaini.
> 
> The £23.5million buy-out clause in Fellaini’s Everton .contract expires on August 14.
> 
> Fellaini still has three years remaining on his Everton deal and the Goodison Park club will demand more than £30m for the 25-year-old once his clause has expired.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...enals-marouane-fellaini-2050689#ixzz2Z0ydOdjX
> Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


Cmon Arsene you pleb.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Where's EGame to say WE SUICIDE NOW



united_07 said:


> UNLIMITED BUDGET 8*D


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*So I see QPR are so confident on going straight back up they're just loaning their big earners out for a year :redknapp

Cesar close to joining Napoli on loan. lolarsenal.*


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Charlie Wyett tends to be accurate with his reports on footy news, but I wouldn't take any notice of his actual personal opinions on the game itself. He's a Wisbech lad, so it's to be expected :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Thiago Silva and Marquinhos, fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon Arsene you pleb.


Yes please take him.

but i'm guessing one of the 2 midfield targets is fellaini :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so has arsenal signed anyone yet?

you know, the club that made it to 4th by the skin off their teeth?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> so has arsenal signed anyone yet?
> 
> you know, the club that made it to 4th by the skin off their teeth?












The New Wilshere and of course










DAT FRENCH KID :wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Yes please take him.
> 
> but i'm guessing one of the 2 midfield targets is fellaini :no:


You'll be lucky to bring in a CM as good as Fellaini for his rumoured release clause.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 56m
> United were willing to pay clause 4 Thiago. But Pep believed in Thiago. Moyes not so much (will his football work in PL? Moyes wasnt sure)


:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

moyes gonna take united to the TOP











of the championship :heskeymania


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How does Ballbag know what's going through Moyes mind? I am really jealous of Ballbag, he makes a living out of just making up shit.

Edit: and why the fuck would we be willing to pay his clause when apparently Moyes didn't believe in him?!


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


I just don't think he has what it takes :HHH2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Graham Cunter and Ballbag two of the biggest shitehawks in the biz.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> How does Ballbag know what's going through Moyes mind? I am really jealous of Ballbag, he makes a living out of just making up shit.
> 
> Edit: and why the fuck would we be willing to pay his clause when apparently Moyes didn't believe in him?!


Possibly the club was ready to pay for release cause, but Moyes told them he was unsure.



TNA_WWE said:


> Graham Cunter and Ballbag two of the biggest shitehawks in the biz.


They get a lot right, tbf to them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It actually makes me a little angry that can earn money from typing bullshit. They're completely spoofing and they know they are, yet they're used by radio stations and news stations as "_Spanish experts_".

Gimme a fucking break...


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pelle confirming maicon will not be in the squad for this season

 was massively hyped for him too, just couldn't get on the park at all

and graham hunter is on the of the best around


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

C'mon man. They both clearly have links to reliable sources in the Spanish game. It's not like they are Daily Mail workers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nearly everything i have read about ballbag and united has been bollocks, maybe he knows some shit about la liga clubs.

With that said i do get the feeling thiago wasn't a high priority for moyes.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I remember Balague broke the story that Torres wanted Liverpool to listen to Chelsea before anyone.

And I was marking so hard...

...


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wasnt to long ago that Balague was saying we'd put down an downpayment for falcao

so isnt really that trustworthy


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AOC looked good in the preseason friendly today. 

It'd be outstanding if he took a big leap this year. Which, I think he can. Hopefully. Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well after the big win against the mighty Indonesians, that's it--transfer season is done for us because Arsene will now talk about ze quality whenever transfer topic comes up.

Who needs Higuain when you've got sexy Ollie, or Fellaini when Ramsey can sub in at RW, CAM, CM, and RB!


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yet again portuguese media are linking us with garay, this time they're saying we've agreed a fee of £17m for him


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

thiagonna not play for dithering dave alcantara has officially signed for bayern for 25 mil euros. bayern didn't hit the release clause, it was negotiated separately for more than the clause. would guess pep was most likely behind the slight addition in money.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> According to reports in Brazil Liverpool have agreed a £17m deal with Atlético Mineiro for Bernard
> 
> -Twitter shite


If this is true (Which I'm 99% sure it isn't) then there's our LW problem sorted


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It is perfect for Barca. Now we can buy Mata or a centre-back, Thiago Silva hopefully


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pretty sure our right wing is more of a problem seeing as we had Coutinho/Sterling/Enrique on the left this year. :downing on the right. But still, Bernard would be a great signing.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who needs Thiago, We've got Anderson.....


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cya CUNThiago. 

Don't ever come back you POS.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Liverpool are building a great little squad for themselves. Possibility of adding a player like Bernard and the money they'll get from Suarez :jose

Thiago enaldo*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Iago is an improvement on Stewart.

And if Suarez sticks around he can play on either side.

How I think we'll lineup next season as it stands right now

Suarez --- Sturridge --- Aspas
Coutinho
Lucas ----- Gerrard
Enrique - Agger - Skrtel - Johnson
Reina​
On another note... Anyone have the Liverpool season review 2012/13? Usually they're out to torrent by now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> It is perfect for Barca. Now we can buy Mata or a centre-back, Thiago Silva hopefully


wat


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely it's wrong that they've signed thiago after united had already signed him ten times in the last month? it's a disgrace.

:lol if liverpool get bernard/eriksen what the fuck are we doing?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i would love to see bernard in the prem

just not for anyone else.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Surely it's wrong that they've signed thiago after united had already signed him ten times in the last month? it's a disgrace.
> 
> :lol if liverpool get bernard/eriksen what the fuck are we doing?


#MoyesOut :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> #MoyesOut :brodgers


#HarryIn :redknapp 

imagine the transfers :torres


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> #HarryIn :redknapp
> 
> imagine the transfers :torres


you could get adebayor cheap. wheelin' and dealin' :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Crouch or defoe to partner RVP.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

and finally a CM in the GOAT scott parker


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bernard is the cheaper version of Neymar. The guy is a BEAST in FM.

don't know what happened to Ganso. The guy was supposed to play for Real Madrid couple of years ago.




> Manchester City are ready to win the race for Feyenoord’s teenage midfielder Rodney Kongolo – the kid dubbed Holland’s Patrick Vieira.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

UNITED

LOL


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've only watched half a youtube video of Bernard but still..... :mark:

Also, he comes with the Kiz and Seabs Seal of Approval. :brodgers

Sturridge(Borini)

Bernard(Sterling) - Coutinho(Alberto) - Aspas(Ibe)​


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *I love how everyone is assuming Thiago to Bayern is a done deal after 1 day of interest. If he moves from Barca it will be to get first team football and I'm fairly confident he's not that stupid to move to Bayern in that case. Not confident he's even moving anywhere right now.*


:hayden3 :hayden2


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dont think we had a chance really after Bayern came in for him, what with Pep being there, and Thiago's agent being Pep's brother


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> I've only watched half a youtube video of Bernard but still..... :mark:
> 
> Also, he comes with the Kiz and Seabs Seal of Approval. :brodgers
> 
> Sturridge(Borini)
> 
> Bernard(Sterling) - Coutinho(Alberto) - Aspas(Ibe)​


I think your forgetting Suarez/ his replacement


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Would be the best transfer window since 2007 if we got them all :mark:

Not sure how we'd fit them in the team though :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca are also going with the Garay story

http://www.marca.com/2013/07/14/futbol/futbol_internacional/premier_league/1373827942.html


really cant see the point of this signing


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes you will get eriksen, lamela and bernard :lmao. Believing stuff on twitter will be your downfall, trust me enaldo


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We are not getting any of Bernard, Erikson and Lamela. 

Please be wrong, Please be wrong, Please be wrong


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Marca are also going with the Garay story
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2013/07/14/futbol/futbol_internacional/premier_league/1373827942.html
> 
> 
> really cant see the point of this signing


Great counter move to not getting thiago united really bravo, this should get dicks hard.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Have we even been linked with Lamela?

It'll be one of Eriksen/Bernard (if the links are actually true) not both.

Buy Bernard- Put Coutinho behind Sturridge.

Buy Eriksen- Leave Coutinho out wide.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Havent heard any links to Lamela personally. 

Haven't heard much on Bernard either but the eriksen stuff may actually have some weight behind him. SSN saying that with Dortmund taking Mkhy.... HENRIK to germany they are pretty much outta the race for him and it's between us and Roma.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

2013:MISSED:THIAGO

SIGNED:LEON OSMAN


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bloody big gap from 2003 to 2012.

Also notice none are CM's in that image :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just get Gibson back and be done with it.

A shame to see we didn't get Thiago, I do think he would have been a fantastic addition to the United team and it would have been surreal to see us sign a central midfielder after yearning for one for so long. Still, I didn't see United getting Thiago when the rumours started.

It is depressing to see City, Chelsea, Liverpool, Spurs make some great signings and United haven't made a big one yet. It will happen soon but the more talents that are being signed elsewhere, the more depressing it is getting. 

Get it done already!


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Foreshadowed said:


> Just get Gibson back and be done with it.


What about Kleberson?

I'll get hounded for saying this but Lamela is the closest thing to Messi.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought it was Tottenham's scouts stealing Liverpool's targets, now it seems to be the other way round after we were heavily linked with Bernard. :side: Not sure if we were ever seriously looking at him or not though.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*If we sign Garay and not a top CM and winger then I'm becoming an Everton fan.*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Foreshadowed said:


> Just get Gibson back and be done with it.
> 
> A shame to see we didn't get Thiago, I do think he would have been a fantastic addition to the United team and it would have been surreal to see us sign a central midfielder after yearning for one for so long. Still, I didn't see United getting Thiago when the rumours started.
> 
> It is depressing to see City, Chelsea, Liverpool, Spurs make some great signings and United haven't made a big one yet. It will happen soon but the more talents that are being signed elsewhere, the more depressing it is getting.
> 
> Get it done already!












Good things come to those who wait :jordan



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought it was Tottenham's scouts stealing Liverpool's targets, now it seems to be the other way round after we were heavily linked with Bernard. :side: Not sure if we were ever seriously looking at him or not though.


Well you guys got Gylfi. Only fair we get Bernard :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Well you guys got Gylfi. Only fair we get Bernard :side:


Don't forget Dempsey. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Bloody big gap from 2003 to 2012.
> 
> Also notice none are CM's in that image :fergie


Also missed out 1996 :fergie :zidane


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Don't forget Dempsey. 8*D


:hendo5
See now for that I hope we get Benteke from you guys :side:, Or get linked to Damiao :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can gladly have Damiao. In fact, we'll pay _you_ to take Damiao to stop him being linked with us.

YOU LEAVE BENTEKE OUT OF THIS.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hey JohnDorian, any more twitter news on Thiago to United? Please keep us updated please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *If we sign Garay and not a top CM and winger then I'm becoming an Everton fan.*


Bayern for me, gaurenteed quality signings and their transfer efficiency is something to envy.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i was the first to hop on the everton bandwagon :waffle


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

More like a two seater.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Hey JohnDorian, any more twitter news on Thiago to United? Please keep us updated please.


ositivity:hayden3:moyes1


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> You can gladly have Damiao. In fact, we'll pay _you_ to take Damiao to stop him being linked with us.
> 
> YOU LEAVE BENTEKE OUT OF THIS.


You guys already have two black strikers, let someone else have a chance :benteke

Asp everyone is Everton now?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i can join the liverpool bandwagon too if you sign everyone you get linked to









so it will never happen :hesk2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Haven't you heard? Liverpool are winning the title next season, might as well jump on the bandwagon now before everyone does.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That wouldn't be very hipster, it's all about Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

its everton's title to lose


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So no one wanna jump on the Arsenal Bandwagon :wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the under 12s certainly dont want to :wenger


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I always liked Everton :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

anyone remember the newcastle bandwagon?

best summer ever


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Hey JohnDorian, any more twitter news on Thiago to United? Please keep us updated please.


:gabby


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Agbonlahor? Seems like an odd buy..


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'll play CM with Jones.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> Agbonlahor? Seems like an odd buy..


It was intended as a joke towards the comment from Joel.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mcbain


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It was intended as a joke towards the comment from Joel.


Oh how silly I must seem for not getting that joke. Silly silly Daiko.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










We don't need Higuian when we have the GOAT


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Bayern's central midfield next season will compose of Javi Martinez, Thiago Alcantara, Luis Gustavo, Bastian Schweinsteiger and Toni Kroos? :reggie 

Curious to see how we'll perform against them by August with the likes of Mikel and Essien in the middle.

:jose


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Quite surprised no one has made a legit bid for Felliani yet.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jkGccbrW1g


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jkGccbrW1g


:lmao:lmao:lmao

DAT SKILL.

Like the fact that he laughed it though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nice guy Danny.

Rooney probably would have stropped off to maccy d's followed by a granny bang.


----------



## Jigsaw

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zlatan to City would be great. Too bad it probably won't happen.

Although, Zlatan wants to go but what other place is there?

Real Madrid: Ancelotti promised he wouldn't buy players from PSG.
Barcelona: Zlatan will never go there again.
Serie A: No one has the money and Zlatan has already done everything he can do there.
Germany: Doubt Zlatan would fit in there and Bayern is the only option and Guardiola is there = no.
Man United: Doubt United would want him there and they already have Persie, Rooney, Hernandez and Welbeck to deal with.
Chelsea: Maybe but Jose probably won't accept his ego.
Arsenal: Zlatan in an Arsenal shirt? Nah, he denied going there when he was at Malmo, don't see why he would accept now.
Monaco: PSG wouldn't let him.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JiGSaW said:


> Zlatan to City would be great. Too bad it probably won't happen.
> 
> Although, Zlatan wants to go but what other place is there?
> 
> Germany: Doubt Zlatan would fit in there and Bayern is the only option and Guardiola is there = no.
> Chelsea: Maybe but Jose probably won't accept his ego.
> Arsenal: Zlatan in an Arsenal shirt? Nah, he denied going there when he was at Malmo, don't see why he would accept now.


He'd go to any of those, Germany isn't a one team country, Arsenal he turned down 15 years ago, when he was 16, i presume he'd be over it for 250,000 a week. Jose wouldn't give a fuck if he wanted him to go Chelsea, jose believes himself to be a top drawer manager why wouldn't he think he can be in charge of anyone, regardless of how much of a prick he could be? 

If City get Negrado and Jovetic this week which as least one looks likely i would be suprised to finally see him in the sky blue.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Yes you will get eriksen, lamela and bernard :lmao. Believing stuff on twitter will be your downfall, trust me enaldo


Not out of the question to sign 1 of them. How is your hunt for a CM going? :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

de laurentiis (who while insane) claimed that Ibra will fuck off from PSG

for a second I was all like :mark: thinking maybe we can take the hit and have him, Lukaku as his understudy and Ba as backup






aaaand then i remembered :torres

enaldo :jose :terry1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> DAT SKILL.
> 
> Like the fact that he laughed it though.


He's laughing because he knows he's shit and is getting paid about £60,000 a week for that kind of crap.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 9m
> Sky sources: Manchester United to make £35m offer for Barcelona's Cesc Fabregas #SSN


:moyes1

cant see it myself


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's never going to happen. We will never sell Cesc now that AlCUNTera has left.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we jovetic soon according to di marzio. tonight or tomorrow.

23 mil + bonuses.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guillem Balague is now saying we've made a €30m (£25m) offer for Fabregas



EGame said:


> It's never going to happen. We will never sell Cesc now that AlCUNTera has left.


you'll be calling him FabreCUNT soon :moyes2


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

From SSN



> Ajax midfielder Christian Eriksen says he has not heard anything about a potential transfer amid reported interest from Liverpool.


enaldo 

As for Fab I'd still be surprised if Man U got him. £35m is a tiny bit too much as well tbh


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> As for Fab I'd still be surprised if Man U got him. £35m is a tiny bit too much as well tbh


keep up, now the offer is £25m, by tonight we'll have him for £5m at this rate :moyes2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL United.

Guessing this is one of those "hey, look, at least we tried" type situations. There is no chance of getting Fabregas.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL United.
> 
> Guessing this is one of those "hey, look, at least we tried" type situations. There is no chance of getting Fabregas.


That's exactly what it is. So transparent.

We're pathetic.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

heres the article

http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/07/15/primera/1373888966_104337.html



it is a bit strange that literally all the journalists have come out with it at the same time, and saying that the bid was in the last hour :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL United.
> 
> Guessing this is one of those "hey, look, at least we tried" type situations. There is no chance of getting Fabregas.


gotta sell season tickets somehow

enaldo, bale, thiago, fabregas. they're all coming.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David Gill would be so proud of this.

All of this activity, without any activity.

Horrendous, hearing now it's €30m according to Ballague. Good luck.

I give it a week before we're in for Iniesta, then sign Messi on deadline day.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.eatsleepsport.com/west-bromwich-albion/baggies-eye-swoop-for-spurs-striker-1607097.html



> West Brom are interested in Tottenham forward Clint Dempsey, who has reportedly been told he can leave if the right offer comes in.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Horrendous, hearing now it's €30m according to Ballague.


€40 Million now according to Sky Sports.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cesc is never going to be sold. He has to lead the midfield and will be in the starting XI with Xavi playing less games now. 

Why the fuck is Moyes only going after Barca midfielders? Has United been linked to anyone else other than Thiago and Cesc this summer?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*The Cesc news sank my heart a little. I don't know. I guess it'd be better than what we have and it's not my money so I don't care for the price but if we're prepared to spend that much then we can get so much better than Csec Fabregas in 2013. If I was Barca I'd sell him for that price and get someone else in. Especially if it's true that they have first refusal on Oliver.*


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't know about you guys but I would like to see Claudio Yacob at United.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Times Journalist



> Jonathan Northcroft ‏@JNorthcroft 31m
> In Bangkok Moyes didn't sound like missing out on Thiago would be too big a blow. He wants a DM and a Scholes-like all-rounder.
> 
> Jonathan Northcroft ‏@JNorthcroft 13m
> It's also clear despite far bigger budget Moyes wants to be as exacting about transfers as at Everton. Hence setting £12m limit for Baines
> 
> I hear what you're all saying about Thiago. He's far from one-D. But Fabregas probably seen as closer Scholes replacement


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Times Journalist





> It's also clear despite far bigger budget Moyes wants to be as exacting about transfers as at Everton. Hence setting £12m limit for Baines


So in other words, he's a tight Scot. Him and the Glazers will get on great then.

Spend some money, you bug-eyed fuck.










Maybe Fabregas isn't too fond of us? :jose


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Times Journalist


United signing 2 cm's would be the surprise of the summer.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> So in other words, he's a tight Scot. Him and the Glazers will get on great then.
> 
> Spend some money, you bug-eyed fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Fabregas isn't too fond of us? :jose


hey its rooney's shirt, obviously fabregas didnt forgivie him handing in the first transfer request :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The bid is so low it's like we didn't even want to risk Barca saying yes.

United: "£25 million for Fabregas?"

Barca: "Okay."

United: "What?! We meant £15 million."

Barca: "That's too low. No deal.

United: "Thank fuck for that...."


----------



## kusksu

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah the fabregas offer just screams smokescreen. Can't believe anybody is taking it seriously. Saying that atleast Moyes seems aware that we do actually need a midfielder, unlike Sir Alex in the last few years


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

how much did barca pay for him. thing is I can see us raising that to 28mill and letting another one slip. well below par on transfers this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes wants a DM? :mark:

Not bothered about cesc he won't come anyway so he can fuckoff back to arse.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Don't know about you guys but I would like to see Claudio Yacob at United.


He'a not a bad shout.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

your chance to get a quality barcelona midfielder has gone. fabregas now has one less contender for a spot, xavi will be playing less, this will be the season it all clicks for fabregas at barca imo.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Us bidding for Fabregas is jut a waste of time.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United should bid for another midfield player from Barca instead--Alex Song. He wouldn't be a bad option for United, bit obviously nowhere near the greatness of Cesc--at least when he was a Gunner.


----------



## Noithasn

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

God no! Alex Song should not be considered even by a United team with no midfielders


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd have song but at this point i'll have pretty much anyone. If moyes does sign two cm's i'm fairly sure he'll sign one from abroad and one from the prem or who has played here.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'd rather have Song than Cesc tbh. He's too similar too Carrick though.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We'll end up with Fellaini and Baines and then that will be it.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just hope Moyes doesn't look to our GOAT midfield pairing


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you could do a lot worse than Fellaini. If you guys really want some CM's then i suppose you can take the snail rider and the Crab from us :brodgers


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United should've gone for Paulinho he ticks all of Moyes boxes. Of course they didn't and that makes me happy cos now he's a yiddo.


----------



## Cliffy

Piers is gonna go fucking mental if we sign fabregas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

seems this was missed a few days ago, its Kieran Gibb's agent, and im guessing the account is legit as Ferdinand follows it



> Jeff Weston ‏@jeffnorthlondon 12 Jul
> Do not like the noises coming out of Manchester tonight about an ex #Arsenal number 4!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Have we not learnt from the thiago fiasco? not a chance we'll get him :lol


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would Barcelona sell BOTH Thaigo and Cesc? It doesn't make sense. That would be too much load on an aging Xavi and Barca don't have a ready made CM to replace Xavi--the same quality of Cesc.

If United do get Cesc--I'd cry a river--but that would be a far more lethal signing than van Persie.


----------



## Jigsaw

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/

It's ready.


HAHA TIME FOR BONY


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Why would Barcelona sell BOTH Thaigo and Cesc? It doesn't make sense. That would be too much load on an aging Xavi and Barca don't have a ready made CM to replace Xavi--the same quality of Cesc.
> 
> If United do get Cesc--I'd cry a river--but that would be a far more lethal signing than van Persie.


*If they sold Cesc then they'd have the money to go out and buy a replacement at his peak. They obviously wouldn't sell both of them and not replace them. Plus they've got plenty of youth coming through in midfield, Song and the rumour of Oliver.*


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JiGSaW said:


> http://fantasy.premierleague.com/
> 
> It's ready.


Your reigning champion approves.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would have gotten rid of Cesc to keep Thiago,but now that Thiago is gone it is not even an option. Well actually Moyes can pay his 200 million buyout clause if he wants him that badly.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£200m buyout clause? lol 

If Cesc does go then who would you want to replace both him and Thiago EGame?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"we rooney now"

-egame


----------



## Mikey Damage

It is Barca or Arsenal for Cesc. 

Don't even give it a thought, United supporters. Never going to happen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I cannot stand Cesc Fabregas, but I still believe he can find his form and go on to be one of the best centre midfielders in the world. If he is played there anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage

We are bringing in Suarez, Huguain, and Cesc. 

For a cool £90m. :wenger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> We are bringing in Suarez, Huguain, and Cesc.
> 
> For a cool £90m. :wenger
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kobe


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> £200m buyout clause? lol
> 
> If Cesc does go then who would you want to replace both him and Thiago EGame?


The most promising young midfielder in the world and future GOAT. 












JOAL.COM said:


> "we rooney now"
> 
> -egame


soon.jpg



Joel said:


> I cannot stand Cesc Fabregas, but I still believe he can find his form and go on to be one of the best centre midfielders in the world. If he is played there anyway.


Let's be real here, Cesc's performances over the past 2 seasons would give him a price tag of 10-15 million max because he's been so utter shit 85% of time. With CUNThiago gone, this should be Cesc's season to shine. He *has *to be one of the best players at FCB this season. If he doesn't step up now, he might as well just fuck off and let this transition drag on longer.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Barca have said they dont know of any interest for Fabreagas from United, so much for that bid then :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Barca have said they dont know of any interest for Fabreagas from United, so much for that bid then :side:


Even if we did have a bid accepted, either he'd say no or he'd sign for bayern.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I guess the tension between Barca management and Pep must be true. Cesc's still a class player, he deserves to be the centerpiece at a top club again. Just really unfortunate that as good as he is, Iniesta, Xavi and Busquets all have attributes that compliment each other better.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In more important news, Steve Harper has joined Hull :jose

Hopefully he finds their bench more comfortable :rvp


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

baines and afro it is then.

Fuck.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> We are bringing in Suarez, Huguain, and Cesc.
> 
> For a cool £90m. :wenger
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And with that....He woke up from his dream

Also Man U fans. Seems like you finally have something in common with us and Arsenal. Linked to the world but sign none of them. Welcome to the club brothers :hesk2


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

EGame - imagine a future midfield with Oliver, Samper and Roberto. :faint:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> And with that....He woke up from his dream
> 
> Also Man U fans. Seems like you finally have something in common with us and Arsenal. Linked to the world but sign none of them. Welcome to the club brothers :hesk2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


>


----------



## Mikey Damage

I know it is a dream. Sign those 3 and we are prem favorites. 

I will settle for Suarez and Cesc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


>


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cristiano Ronaldo, Gareth Bale, Luka Modrić and Cesc Fàbregas are the main targets for David Moyes this summer according to ESPN. :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo, Gareth Bale, Luka Modrić and Cesc Fàbregas are the main targets for David Moyes this summer according to ESPN. :troll



DDG

Raf
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Cesc
Carrick
Modric

Bale
RVP
Ronaldo

:moyes1


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> DDG
> 
> Raf
> Rio
> Vidic
> Evra
> 
> Cesc
> Carrick
> Modric
> 
> Bale
> RVP
> Ronaldo
> 
> :moyes1


You seem to be missing Garay.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> It is Barca or Arsenal for Cesc.
> 
> Don't even give it a thought, United supporters. Never going to happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh we know. Nobody decent wants to come to us, we're fucked. I knew these days were coming when Fergie left but it isn't going to make it any less painful to witness.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> The most promising young midfielder in the world and future GOAT.


:hendo


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> You seem to be missing Garay.


And Baines :moyes2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> And Baines :moyes2


That Moyes smilie :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Higuain to Napoli. 

Fucking shit. :wenger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23316810



> Former England and Chelsea footballer Ray Wilkins was too drunk to stand when he was stopped for driving his car erratically, a court has been told.
> 
> Mr Wilkins, 56, slurred his words and leaned on his Jaguar XP for support when he was pulled over near his Cobham home in May 2012, magistrates heard.
> 
> North Surrey Magistrates' Court also heard he fell asleep in a police patrol car and later swore at officers.


:wilkins


oh well meant to post in the other thread


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well looks like Marquinhos is off to PSG. 

I CANNOT believe we haven't signed a fucking CB yet. Holy fuck, I want to rip Tito, Rosell and Zubi into pieces.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We'll swap you a CB for a CM.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't wait for John Terry to be Wilkin's character witness.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:terry


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's a few pages back now but



> Jonathan Northcroft ‏@JNorthcroft 31m
> In Bangkok Moyes didn't sound like missing out on Thiago would be too big a blow. He wants a DM and a Scholes-like all-rounder.


if Moyes bought these I would happily donate my ass as his cum bucket. :moyes1


And no, getting Scholes out of retirement again would not count as the Scholes-like all-rounder.



Silent Alarm said:


> Maybe Fabregas isn't too fond of us? :jose



“I’m a massive Man United fan,” he explained.

:moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cesc for Miquel trade coming. 

SOON. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Steve Bruce confirms an interest in Danny Graham :hb


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Higuain to Napoli.
> 
> Fucking shit. :wenger
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Man i'd be furious if i was an Arsenal fan.

Wenger and the board managed to pull off a masterclass in spin...again. 

Wonder if his approval rating is still as high as it was a few weeks back when you were going to sign the worlds best.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seems United and arsenal are squaring off to see who can fool their fans the most into buying season tickets.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So it seems all the papers are going with that we want both Fabregas and Fellaini


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> So it seems all the papers are going with that we want both Fabregas and Fellaini


:mark:

Moyes gonna reinvent football with that ticky-tacky-HOOF.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wonder which of the two will end up at United...........
























Neither because Centre Midfield :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

At the end of the day if we only get Fellaini i'll be ok with it in the eventually

Carrick with fellaini/cleverley/giggs is far better than carrick with clev/jones/giggs/ando.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fellaini is good. If you watch him play for Belgium, you'd know the guy is capable of playing on the ground. It's just :moyes1 set up Everton to hoof it towards him. He could never do the same at United. He'd be booed out the stadium pronto.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fellaini plays a tad too up for the pitch for my taste

but then again, ive only seen him play for everton


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Plays central for Belgium.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I just awaiting the day when :moyes1 biggest "signing" turns out to be Rooney deciding to stay


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently liverpool is interested in xherdan shaqiri, fuck.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

think Robben will leave this summer?

i mean if he does, this will be shaqiri's breakout year


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Apparently liverpool is interested in xherdan shaqiri, fuck.


Don't worry he's staying at Bayern. Trust me


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Looks like all of Florence showed up to see him. Good guy, already know he will be treated way better than he was at Bayern.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

edit


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Apparently liverpool is interested in xherdan shaqiri, fuck.


:yum: 

Doubt that this will happen seeing as how Shaqiri is Robben's heir apparent.

But nether the less :yum:


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> think Robben will leave this summer?


Wasn't he linked with Galatasaray or some shit like that?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

probably

the thing is, he scored and assisted the final of the goddamn champions league

so he kinda has all the leverage


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah. I think he's staying tbh.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Apparently liverpool is interested in xherdan shaqiri, fuck.


That would be quality but we can't offer champions league. I hope it happens though ?

Suarez can fuck right off for the right amount. Talking shit about liverpool, what a cunt.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:suarez1


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cesc to Utd isn't happening. Probably not even actually had a bid lodged and could be similar talk like the Thiago stuff when Moyes says we never went in for him. 

Marquinhos to PSG for 35m? What a fucking joke. :lmao

Sure he had one good season but that's a ridiculous amount of money to spend on after one said good season. Wow.

Nice to see PSG still haven't realised there are signable players outside Serie A too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> Cesc to Utd isn't happening. Probably not even actually had a bid lodged and could be similar talk like the Thiago stuff when Moyes says we never went in for him.
> 
> Marquinhos to PSG *for 35m*? What a fucking joke. :lmao
> 
> *Sure he had one good season* but that's a ridiculous amount of money to spend on after one said good season. Wow.
> 
> Nice to see PSG still haven't realised there are signable players outside Serie A too.


Why does this sound so familiar?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dortmund have signed some Korean kid for 500k. 

They will turn him into a wizard and sell him for like 30-40 million.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i bet bayern are excited about this korean kid ep


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i hope a team comes in for sakho. get in his ear, say he's not wanted, they'd rather sign a kid for 35 mil than play you. blanc is going to be in with a million and one headaches with this team, marquinhos is not good enough to start at psg yet he will be told to, he may end up having to play cavani out wide, something you don't want with your 60 mil signing, to play away from his normal spot. plus there will be whether ibra stays or goes, and he'll be a pain in the arse no matter which way.

madrid have made barca look like right mugs in the window, offloading albiol and callejon to napoli, two very expendable players for the same amount barca had to sell thiago for.

negredo and jovetic look done. delicious. the rumoured base wages for jovetic, fernandinho and navas are lower than santa cruz, bridge and kolo's wages. had an exceptional window.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

de laurentiis says ibra wants out

dont know how credible that is, seeing as de laurentiis is insane but whatever


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ibra has nowhere to go. no one can afford him, and no one is going to pay a guy like ibra, 31 years old and on the verge of a massive tantrum each day 250k a week + whatever fee psg want as a fee. blanc has a couple of big problems on his hands, and he's not exactly regarded as the best dealer of people either. i fully expect ibra and blanc to get into it once cavani arrives, because how do you not play the 60 mil signing in his preferred spot, which is ibra's spot?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ibra will take a pay cut and be released from his PSG contract and then join chelsea

then i wake up


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the pay cut is 250k a week. he's on more than that.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Oh we know. Nobody decent wants to come to us, we're fucked. I knew these days were coming when Fergie left but it isn't going to make it any less painful to witness.


oh woe is me, my club won the title last year but not signing anyone yet will be the death of me 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Apparently liverpool is interested in xherdan shaqiri, fuck.


we'd need a new thread b/c i'd jizz everywhere in here if we actually signed him. Can't see him leaving though, Robben will be done sooner rather than later and he's the man to play there. 

what happened to the Sakho interest from Liverpool? would still love him here tbh. Or that crazy greek fucker







. If we signed a CB and one of Eriksen/Bernard then ITS OUR YEAR top 4 trophy will be interesting... wait, where are we on this boom/bust cycle :argh:


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Strootman signs for Roma


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca not even recieved a bid for Fabregas. :lmao

There's some incompetent fool working for our club who's the reason we missed out on Ronaldinho, Sneijder, Thiago and Fabregas simply because he's pushing the wrong damn button. 

CHECK YOUR FUCKING DRAFTS SON


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Barca not even recieved a bid for Fabregas. :lmao
> 
> There's some incompetent fool working for our club who's the reason we missed out on *Ronaldinho*, Sneijder, Thiago and Fabregas simply because he's pushing the wrong damn button.
> 
> CHECK YOUR FUCKING DRAFTS SON



that guy is long gone












> In this way, Ronaldnho’s transfer price was upped to €30mi. Rosell had to drop out at €27mil but Kenyon met the asking price – plus €3million in add-ons – and the deal was done. Manchester United would send official confirmation as soon as Peter Kenyon had returned to Old Trafford.
> 
> However, when the fax arrived a few days later, it was for €28 million rather than the €30 million agreed upon. Kenyon had got wind of the fact that Barca would not go beyond €27 million. Francis Graille, the PSG president, felt insulted and replied with a fax telling the Manchester club that they had broken their side of the bargain and the deal was off.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

tito says fabregas has said he wants to stay

while this presser is going on 'sky sources' saying ourselves, chelsea and arsenal are also interested in fabregas. after tito has said fabregas wants to stay.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> think Robben will leave this summer?
> 
> i mean if he does, this will be shaqiri's breakout year


nah pep already said he thinks robben is a gift to him. personally i'd much rather see robben leave than anyone else from our frontline.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cesc said he wanted to stay at the start of the summer. That could have changed. 

I doubt it...but maybe. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> we'd need a new thread b/c i'd jizz everywhere in here if we actually signed him. Can't see him leaving though, Robben will be done sooner rather than later and he's the man to play there.
> 
> what happened to the Sakho interest from Liverpool? would still love him here tbh. Or that crazy greek fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If we signed a CB and one of Eriksen/Bernard then ITS OUR YEAR top 4 trophy will be interesting... wait, where are we on this boom/bust cycle :argh:












July. Yup we have the best players going and that win at PNE proved that the football is actually flowing pretty well. OUR YEAR :brodgers

Edit

Oh hey look what I found on google :lol


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That boom-bust cycle is fucking shite...


























My bullishness is much higher than that right now. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sunderland officially confirm giaccherini.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Vilanova: "Thiago said he wants to leave, it's his wish. Cesc on the other hand said he wants to triumph here. You want players like that"*

Moyes should submit an offer for Iniesta now.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










We Italy now.


€7.5m (around £6.5m). Fee confirmed by the official Juventus website. 2x title winner and full italy international. Imagine if he was English :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


>


From April last season:



Hank Scorpio said:


> Next season pls


:suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










looks pretty final.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're pathetic, can't sign one decent player.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cavani is a done deal? Not sure how I missed that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Cavani is a done deal? Not sure how I missed that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


it's been rumoured to be done for about a week now. that's just a pic from the presser coming up from psg, wouldn't be surprised if marquinhos is unveiled too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Silent Alarm said:


> We're pathetic, can't sign one decent player.


Sucks, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marquinhos' agent says United are after him. Bit late :kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How much is he being sold for? We'll bid £10 million below it.

"Look, we're trying to sign players!"


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 3m
Sevilla have announced through their official radio station that negotiations with City for Negredo are "very advanced".










rummenige says liverpool are interested in shaqiri but they won't sell.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Really? most other rumour sites have it, ongoing and getting slower,


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

From whoscored.com:










Surprised City haven't pushed for Jovetic a bit more, he'd be able to play in multiple positions unlike Negredo who is more like Dzeko.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'm not all that worried about Negredo from what I've seen tbh. Haven't seen Jovetic though.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We were interested in Jovetic for a minute there as well. Then the moment passed and then, IDK, he went and signed some 17 year old Jap that'll wind up at Brighton in three seasons (I assume).


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> From April last season:
> 
> 
> 
> :suarez1


Can't argue with proven science


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to SSN Rooney tweeted that he was 'confused and angry' and then deleted it, could be about united, but then again he's probably confused about a lot of things during the day, the stupid twat


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

exclusive footage of rooney


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

seems legit, they have the same bodyshape and hairstyle


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We rooney soon.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think I read somewhere that scientists proved that vertical stripes make you look fatter, not slimmer, so that rules out a move to Barca.

Chelsea though... :torres


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£55m for Cavani :lol

Deary me


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't know if anyone has seen this but it's brilliant. Luis Suarez in an advert.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wayne "i wanted the club to show ambition and then they did and replaced me with a better player, now i want out" Rooney


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23323698



> Eden Hazard would relish the chance to play alongside Manchester United striker Wayne Rooney at Chelsea.
> 
> "Rooney would be a brilliant signing. He's a great player who has the experience and he's still only young, at 27," the Chelsea midfielder said.


Dat Eden. :hazard


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So PSG met the release clause it seems, that's crazy!


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

All this transfer talk and all these big deals going through, and Arsenal are nowhere to be seen. We've all given up on Higuain. Wake me up when the window is over.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Ruckus said:


> All this transfer talk and all these big deals going through, and Arsenal are nowhere to be seen. We've all given up on Higuain. Wake me up when the window is over.


Have rooney in a swap deal for wilshere :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mourinho and Hazard need to stop. Redead needs to stop this Ibra dream of his too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Mourinho and Hazard need to stop. Redead needs to stop this Ibra dream of his too.


You know you'd love wazza pushing torres out of the team and keeping lukaku's playing time limited :terry


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Have rooney in a swap deal for wilshere :hayden3


England's young Lion is not for sale at any price (until we do inevitably lose him). Besides, Rooney is doing a good job of destroying United within. :vince5 :rooney

Wenger would consider that as a signing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Albiol to Napoli.

Not bad for them.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Mourinho and Hazard need to stop. Redead needs to stop this Ibra dream of his too.


never

ibra 4 lyfe


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck it if evra leaves swap rooney for suarez. Could you imagine the reactions and meltdowns if that happened.

It would push Mozza and the many liverpool fans over the edge.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Wayne is angry, confused and mentally drained." according to that fuckwit on SSN.

Get rid of him, now. Chich and RVP are going to outscore the useless cunt next season anyway.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO mentally drained from what? 

Such a hard life that guy lives.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mentally drained? mentally fucking drained? is he taking the piss the precious fucking pro footballer.


Exactly Egame, utter pisstake.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Fuck it if evra leaves swap rooney for suarez. Could you imagine the reactions and meltdowns if that happened.
> 
> It would push Mozza and the many liverpool fans over the edge.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe he got his head stuck in a hoover and thinks it sucked out some of his brain? :moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Experimental hair replacement surgery gone wrong?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Maybe he got his head stuck in a hoover and thinks it sucked out some of his brain? :moyes1


He did get his head stuck in a hoover just not that one.


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> LMAO mentally drained from what?
> 
> Such a hard life that guy lives.


It's hard work doing what many consider an active hobby for a living and in return only receiving a few measly grand a week. 

Fucking shithouse!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney at this point is a cancer in the dressing room. Moyes is doing the right thing by making an example of him. Slap him down and the other vets will get in line.

In other news Tito has refuted Pep's allegations. Seems to be a legitimate feud emerging between the two.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Remember last year when people couldn't understand how I despised our best player Wayne Rooney?

Creature. I hope he falls.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Telegraph are saying we are going to bid £40 million for Suarez and that could be enough to get him apparently.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> He did get his head stuck in a hoover just not that one.


I guess that explains the real reason why he came back from Thailand injured..... :terry



AlexHumph said:


> Telegraph are saying we are going to bid £40 million for Suarez and that could be enough to get him apparently.


SHIT, I think I read somewhere that he has a 40m buyout clause :jones

Fuck Arsenal.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It would be hard to support such a rancid fuck but he's so good at the same time, if we genuinely get him it sucks that he misses the first 7 games but he would improve the team so much :mark:


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But Alex you won't be seeing as much of Giroud. :suarez2


It's like going from bedding Jamie Lannister to Tyrion.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't need to see him on the pitch when I have his twitter account










Do think he will be amazing next season though, Suarez' could cock that up slightly.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Suarez can speak to other clubs when the release clause is met but the club doesn't have to sell for that price. Although it is disputed

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/luis-suarez-summer-saga-could-2053330

Also



> Times, Mail and Telegraph are all reporting that #LFC have interest in Bernard


:hb


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool are meant to be showing strong interest in Bernard anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



LfcEIRE said:


> Liverpool are meant to be showing strong interest in Bernard anyone know anything about this?





Hank Scorpio said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times, Mail and Telegraph are all reporting that #LFC have interest in Bernard
> 
> 
> 
> :hb
Click to expand...

:hb


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I found Kiz's twitter https://twitter.com/IndyDie



> Atlético de Madrid CEO Miguel Angel Gil Marín has arrived in London to negociate the signing of the Spanish midfielder Santi Cazorla, now at Arsenal, according to 'Onda Cero' radio station."


No chance :argh:


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He seems a very simalar player to Coutinho not sure if really need him.I see Porto getting him and selling him to and sell him for a ridiculous fee to Monaco/Russian club


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> No chance :argh:





CGS said:


>





> 'He may also permit his best/most experienced player at the club to leave'


Cycle don't lie :kobe8


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's not kiz's twitter. He just uses twitter to flirt with Rush :LIGHTS2

Danny Rose apparently came on as a half time sub for Spurs and was awful, only sub to be subbed again. Clearly forcing a move :side:

COME HOME DANNY :jose


somebody on twitter found the plane Peruzzi is on coming to England :lmao

http://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/ba244


and Danny Graham has left our Italian camp, apparently off to Hull :hb


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Another fucking Kopite who couldn't live further away from Liverpool to add to the list on here.

Brilliant.


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Another fucking Kopite who couldn't live further away from Liverpool to add to the list on here.
> 
> Brilliant.


Bitter


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## CGS

Mozza said:


> Another fucking Kopite who couldn't live further away from Liverpool to add to the list on here.
> 
> Brilliant.


:hendo 

Seriously does any Liverpool fan on here actually live in Liverpool? :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mozza stars in The Lone Scouser.

With special and unwanted appearance from various liverpool fans including CGS and Dwayne.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I live with a Liverpool fan from Liverpool, does that count? :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm probably closest after Moz :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure which would be more funny out of wenger spending more than 30m on one player, united signing nobody and keeping that cunt or united buying cesc and the reaction from arsenal fans.




Or liverpool going on to win the league.


----------



## Noithasn

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



LfcEIRE said:


> Liverpool are meant to be showing strong interest in Bernard anyone know anything about this?


His team are in the final of the Copa Libertadores. If they win they'll be in the Club World Club Championship and they won't sell him until that tournament is over so the January transfer window would be your best bet.


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Noithasn said:


> His team are in the final of the Copa Libertadores. If they win they'll be in the Club World Club Championship and they won't sell him until that tournament is over so the January transfer window would be your best bet.


I think he's leaving after the copa libertadores final even if they do win don't see him going to Liverpool though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> :hendo
> 
> Seriously does any Liverpool fan on here actually live in Liverpool? :lol


I grew up in Fairfield :hb

But I moved out to Vancouver (Canada) in 2010


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely be a few teams intrested in bernard?


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Most my family lives in Liverpool !


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cazorla to Atletico seems real random and out of left field and aw fuck sake it's probably true.

Also, say what you want about Humpy Alex, but Giroud is a tremendous looking specimen. I don't think that can be refuted.

Also also, I said this to Seabs the other day when it first came out that we were supposedly interested in Suarez - I'd take him in a heartbeat regardless of the fact he's a motherfucking lunatic. I used to despise the guy more than any sportsman alive bar maybe John Terry, but I started to turn the corner on him around the time he'd start diving before getting up and diving again just to make sure one of the nineteen officials saw it. Something that ridiculous...c'mon. As much as I tried to hate him, I couldn't quite bring myself to truly loathe him anymore. As soon as he tried to give Ivanovic rabies I threw my hands up and wanted to marry him right then and there. Fuck it, it is impossible for me to hate someone that tries to commit acts of cannibalism on Chelsea players. Impossible.

So yeah, ridiculous nutjob he may be, but fuck any lying sack a shit that says they wouldn't let him be THEIR ridiculous nutjob.

Wenger'll never pay 40 million for anything or anybody though so I look forward to seeing him on Revista de la Liga next season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



LfcEIRE said:


> Bitter


Yer mar



CGS said:


> :hendo
> 
> Seriously does any Liverpool fan on here actually live in Liverpool? :lol


I'm just busting balls. It always gets a good reaction when you throw out a titgrenade like that.



AlexHumph said:


> I'm probably closest after Moz :lol


Hi :brie



Hank Scorpio said:


> I grew up in Fairfield :hb


Google says that's in London, go figure 8*D

Vancouver sounds boss, how did that come about lid?



LfcEIRE said:


> Most my family lives in Liverpool !


Likely story, prawnie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We Suarez now? :wenger

Super Santi isn't going anywhere. Bunch of bollocks.

Back to Suarez.

AOC --- Suarez --- Theo
-------- Santi --------
---- Arteta - Jack ----
Nacho--LK6--PM4--Sagna


BOOM. :kobe3


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AOC? :kobe8

Da Ox needs a few more good performances for England and if he's lucky, he might get a call-up to the Arsenal squad :woy


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would I lie?

Liverpool isn't even my main club I just follow them.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gervinho > Ox, at least Gervinho beats a few men before he loses the ball.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Vancouver sounds boss, how did that come about lid?


My aunt's family live out here and they kept telling me about how beautiful it is here so I decided to go to uni here.

I think it rains more out here though :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im a real chelsea fan

ive been to london, twice

those days at the airport were the best ever


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Boss, I've been thinking of making Canada my next move. Waiting for one of the Canadian posters on here who is willing to sneak me over and let me lay low in their attic for a while.

Vancouver sounds awesome though, I am pretty jealous of that one like!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gervinho is still on the team?

Dat forehead is gone by September.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol classic redead


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm a mere 3963 miles (6378 km) from London.

I'm a first class fan.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I sleep in the toilets at St. James' Park, beat that. Matter of fact I'm on Pardew's laptop right now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> I sleep in the toilets at St. James' Park, beat that. Matter of fact I'm on Pardew's laptop right now.


Pretty sure that Mag is Pardew.

His absence would also reaffirm that my theory that Kinnear murdered him and is now pulling the strings is correct


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe Mags is Kinnear.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm a mere 3963 miles (6378 km) from London.
> 
> I'm a first class fan.





> Distance from Sydney, Australia to Liverpool, UK is:
> 
> 10576.4 Miles
> 
> ( 17021.1 Kilometers / 9184.5 Nautical Miles )
> 
> Approximate flight duration time from Sydney to Liverpool is:
> 21 hrs, 58 mins


:side:

If/when Suarez leaves i hope its to a non-prem team :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i always wanted to know how far anfield was from rush's house in nautical miles


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I grew-up 30 miles away from WHL, I feel woefully ill-equipped for this mileage competition.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I live about a minute from Old Trafford. It's rather convenient.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I live more than a minute away from the Emirates. Instead I go to Parkhead and shout "your maw's your da" at Andres Iniesta and sing the Momo Sylla song (should've been a Momo World Order).



Mikey Damage said:


> We Suarez now? :wenger
> 
> Super Santi isn't going anywhere. Bunch of bollocks.
> 
> Back to Suarez.
> 
> AOC --- Suarez --- Theo
> -------- Santi --------
> ---- Arteta - Jack ----
> Nacho--LK6--PM4--Sagna
> 
> 
> BOOM. :kobe3


Probably that, yeah. Apparently Roma are interested in signing Forehead. £10 million or thereabouts I think I read. If we get ten milly for him then I'd take that. 

I'm still worried somebody comes in for Koscielny. With our luck he'd end up at whoever it is that puts us out of the Champions League. For £5 million (IMO he's worth at least sixty five times that).


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if miniero win the copa it means they play in the club world cup i believe. if so, bernard would stay. if they don't win the copa, he'll likely leave. strange that porto are interested in such an expensive player but there's so many third parties involved again porto will probably end up paying like 40 bucks and sell him for 40 million in 2 years.


----------



## MOX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez with that charm offensive. :lmao at 0.30:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm the best international fan here because I saw Chelsea play live when they came to Yankee Stadium. :terry

But in all seriousness seeing Chelsea play was something I had to do in my life. Glad I had the opportunity (won free tickets from Fox Soccer). It was worth it even though City destroyed us. :jose
Excited about this useless friendly. Really excited to see Schurrle, Lukaku, and De Bruyne. We will take the Singha All Stars down, something jobber United can't do.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester United have rejected Chelsea's sensational opening offer for Wayne Rooney - £10million plus a player.
> 
> Sportsmail understands the two players remarkably on offer are Player of the Year Juan Mata or Brazil international David Luiz.
> 
> United have insisted the wantaway striker is not for sale and Chelsea boss Jose Mourinho must now decide whether to submit a fresh offer.
> 
> Arsenal have already made an initial enquiry and remain in the frame despite also making offers for Luis Suarez and Gonzalo Higuain.
> 
> Mourinho is willing to sell Mata and Luiz, and hopes the inclusion of one of them in a deal will tempt United to sell up.
> 
> Rooney feels he is at the peak of his career and has nothing to prove after nine seasons at Old Trafford.
> 
> The England forward is understood to be ‘angry and confused’ over comments by new manager David Moyes that he will not be sold because he provides important back-up for first-choice striker Robin van Persie.
> 
> the rest here
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2366579/Chelsea-offer-10m-plus-Juan-Mata-David-Luiz-Wayne-Rooney-Manchester-United-reject.html?ico=sport^headlines



:lmao i'd take that



edit: seems The Times and BBC are reporting it as well, but they're saying we've rejected it


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney is worth 10m more than Mata? :kobe8

United should have bitten Chelsea's hand off if that bid is true.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao what a load of horse shit

if jose is offering mata or luiz AND cash for shrek he should hand in his resignation and let someone with some sanity take over.

the fail valuing mata at 15 mil. maybe triple that and you're closer to the mark. what rubbish. wouldn't be surprised if a bid has been made but no way would it include mata and/or luiz.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what i find strange, is that after years of our transfer business being very secretive, in the last couple of days all the media sources have reporting at the same time the fabregas story and now the rooney bid


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The journos do not fear the :moyes1


----------



## Noithasn

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The bid shows that Mata and Luiz are expendable. I can understand how he'd prefer a less frustrating player in defense than Luiz but Mata? He's the main reason Chelsea haven't Liverpool'd the last few years.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seriously can't understand the reasoning behind Chelsea potentially wanting to get rid of Mata. And why aren't United jumping at the chance to get him? Methinks there's more of this story to be told. :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 4m
Can't work out what's madder: Chelsea offering to swap Mata/Luiz and £10m for Rooney, or United rejecting it.

agree 100%. if you get offered someone like mata PLUS 10 million for a guy who doesn't want to be there you take it everyday of the week and twice on sundays.


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol @ United not taking that offer if true.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What the fuck am I reading? Mata + 10 million for Rooney? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck off United. If they rejected 10m + Mata (and despite the reports I'm still skeptical because it's retarded from Chelsea) then whoever said no needs hanged, drawn and quartered ASAP. I'm looking at you David :moyes2




Green Light said:


> Matter of fact I'm on Pardew's lap right now.


:wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the men (manc news) saying it was just a 10 mil bid without players involved :lmao

and now they changed it back to including either mata/luiz :lmao what is happening


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Fuck my life if we really rejected that. For either player but especially JUAN MATA. PLUS 10 MILLION FOR A PLAYER WHO'S BEEN SHIT FOR GOD KNOWS HOW LONG AND DOESN'T EVEN WANT TO BE HERE. I'm going to assume it's bullshit because that makes me happier.*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Someone at Chelsea needs to be shot if this is true. I don't care if it is Mourinho, Abramovich, Buck, Gourlay or Emenalo... Someone needs to be shot right now.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bwahahaha what are United holding out for? :hazard probably.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're playing hardball, Chelsea will be back with £20 million plus Mata.


----------



## kingfunkel

If I was manU I would of accepted a straight trade Mata for Rooney, nevermind the £10m on top of it.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BREAKING NEWS - Barca offer Stoke Messi or Iniesta + 10 million for Charlie Adam. :HHH2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If they bid is actually true, how retarded are Chelsea? Trying to get rid of Juan fucking Mata! Mourinho should be sacked.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wouldn't surprise me if it was for Luiz not Mata.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Even if it's for Luiz we should have accepted. There was that report before that Jose was willing to sell Mata. Jose's not the guy to keep players around just based on their reputation if he doesn't suit his plan.*


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mourinho willing to GIVE AWAY Mata or Luiz for fucking ROONEY?!! :side:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I bet Mata could do with a nice, easy year away from that tiring Champions League, so he'll be fresh for the World Cup.

Use the Suarez money to buy Mata is what I say :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ANOTHER fm favourite digne from lille has passed his medical to move to psg.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> We're playing hardball, Chelsea will be back with £20 million plus Mata.


:wilkins


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hopefully Jose as entered troll mode already.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What is happening with all these pussy bids from the big clubs this transfer window? 

Would lol if Chelsea got rid of Mata to buy Rooney. The Retarded One.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would give £40m + that bald sack of shit for Mata.

If this bid actually happened, and we rejected it, I'll kill all of the people. All of them.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guardian reporter



> CFC confirm cash bid was made for Rooney on Tuesday, but no players were included in the proposal


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://hasjoesignedanyoneyet.co.uk/


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao so utd have lied that chelsea have offered mata/luiz

bid must have actually just been 10 mil and utd are MAD.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> :lmao so utd have lied that chelsea have offered mata/luiz
> 
> bid must have actually just been 10 mil and utd are MAD.


If the bid was just 10 mil wouldn't they have a right to be mad?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

People saying it was 20 million, no players.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> If the bid was just 10 mil wouldn't they have a right to be mad?


to the extent that you completely fabricate a new transfer?

utd, so mad.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mata/Rooney deal? I can't see that. Even Luiz who apparently Jose didn't want a month ago. We can get around 35m for Luiz from Bayern, Barca or PSG, Rooney should be around that price. However, I can see some deal with Luiz for Rooney because maybe Jose thinks Utd wouldn't sell for money. I really like Luiz and think he can be great if he finds his position but a motivated Rooney (which he will be playing for Jose in a new environment) is what we're missing to complete our squad. Rooney has the same qualities as a worker, defensively and in the air to work perfectly with our midfield. Right now we're about to open the season with inconsistency and inexperience as our only options. I don't think it's right for Jose to put that much pressure on Lukaku. Play him in rotation with our main striker and use his ambition and passion for the club as a way for him to prove that he deserves to start. I think Jose knows that he needs that guy up front for the big game and Rooney which can actually play as a striker again fits that player. Luiz is a player we can afford to lose if it means we get a top striker on Rooney's level, especially if we sign De Rossi. I still don't think that report is true because financially we can offer less than that but I can see it.

According to Jose we play two teams today, only player who's staying after the first half is De Bruyne from what I've read. 

We start with Cech, Wallace, Tomas Kalas, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Essien, Lucas Piazon, De Bruyne, Schurrle and Lukaku. Waiting to see Terry/Lampard/Cole playing together again with Essien back in the squad and the Schurrle/Lukaku combination should be interesting.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> to the extent that you completely fabricate a new transfer?
> 
> utd, so mad.





> Matt Hughes ‏@MattHughesTimes
> Chelsea strongly deny offering any player to United. They made a cash bid which was rejected. They're furious with Utd. Statement imminent.
> 
> Matt Hughes ‏@MattHughesTimes
> To clarify #cfc angry that two of their players have been thrown into the mix, which they blame on Utd. Insist Mata &. Luiz will both stay.


Sounds like Chelsea are the ones that are mad. All we did was a bit of banter :moyes2.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes starting the mind games already.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> to the extent that you completely fabricate a new transfer?
> 
> utd, so mad.


Maybe United are sending out a message to Chelsea that if they want Rooney they're not going to get him easily.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

utd were first MAD, then chelsea followed the chain of MAD

meanwhile, we're cool, negredo joining soon, at least one club can secure their targets :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That no good, lying United :no:


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

People need to start hyping the back 3 of Bonnuci/Chellini/Ogbonna

:mark:


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United with dem LIES to distract Chelsea in their pre-season friendly today.

:moyes1 taking dem mind games to a whole other level.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> United with dem LIES to distract Chelsea in their pre-season friendly today.
> 
> :moyes1 taking dem mind games to a whole other level.


United trying to win dat pre-season trophy.

:moyes1


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Buffon
Bonucci --- Chellini --- Obgonna
Asamoah --- Vidal --- Pirlo --- Marchisio --- Pogba
Tevez --- Llorente

:cheer

Trying out a 3-3-4 over the pre-season as well.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're playing the same team that beat them a few days ago, so this obviously is a ploy to make us lose to them too.

Dat :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 52s
BREAKING: Hulk has agreed personal terms with Monaco and is set to sign for a transfer fee of €60million [RMC Sport - beIN Sport]

jfc


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope Monaco keeps these signings up. I need someone in the French League to combat against PSG in FIFA :kobe4


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

60 million :lmao

What did he go to Zenit for?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

THE HULK

Seriously. I think his name adds on at least €20m to any transfer.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL @ some of the fees clubs pay for certain players nowadays.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> THE HULK
> 
> Seriously. I think his name adds on at least €20m to any transfer.


Agreed. It's the same with some others too, Ezequiel Lavezzi cost PSG around 30 million Euros. He's not _that_ good, the name is great though so he sounds good. That's why Chelsea only bid 10 million for Rooney - shit name.

:hayley2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That fat arsed cunt will probably go for the same amount as Suarez :kobe

We should be asking for 50m+ for him, but dat release clause....


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

At least we didn't pay that for Hulk. I heard some 40m reports a few weeks ago. 



Lawls said:


> People need to start hyping the back 3 of Bonnuci/*Chellini/Ogbonna*
> 
> :mark:


On every team on UT next year with a perfect link enaldo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> That fat arsed cunt will probably go for the same amount as Suarez :kobe2


10 million for Suarez?

:troll


----------



## Samoon

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

edit: nvm


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> 10 million for Suarez?
> 
> :troll


4.5 and a packet of Jammy Dodgers for Bale? :suarez1


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rock316AE said:


> At least we didn't pay that for Hulk. I heard some 40m reports a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *On every team on UT next year with a perfect link* enaldo


My thoughts exactly, but in a good way :hb:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> 4.5 and a packet of Jammy Dodgers for Bale? :suarez1


2 packets plus a portion of fish and chips, then we'll talk.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea would never be so retarded to involve Mata in any deal for Rooney, no club would.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

2 Packets AND Fish and Chips? Get out of here, we've got Ronaldo down for a Wagon Wheel.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rock316AE said:


> We start with Cech, Wallace, Tomas Kalas, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Essien, Lucas Piazon, De Bruyne, Schurrle and Lukaku.


One change to it, Ramires started instead of Lampard, 4-2-3-1 with him and Essien in midfield. Lampard will probably be in the second half team.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :lmao i'd take that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooney feels he is at the peak of his fatness and has nothing left to eat after nine seasons in the Old Trafford canteen.
Click to expand...

:suarez1

Moyes with those mind games, trying to unsettle Chelsea's best player. Following the scummy traditions laid down by :fergie2


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£10million + EVA for Rooney and it's a deal.

:moyes2


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If any club is willing topay anything close to £20 million for Negredo then Rooney (cunt or not) is worth about £60 million. But then that's like the Andy Carroll fee comparison.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

theres no way he would be sold for £20m to a team in the same league


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

1. Lol Rooney, Lol Chelski 

2. How the fuck does Hulk keep going for such high prices? :lmao


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd love to see how much money Jorge Mendes has made this summer so far. Must be obscene.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> I'd love to see how much money Jorge Mendes has made this summer so far. Must be obscene.


he'll be making a bit more when ronaldo joins us :side:



more like garay.........


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Probably bathes in money.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Wait so did Utd release an official club statement saying the offer was £10m + a player? I know Chelsea denied there was no player involved. So does that mean they offered just £10m for Rooney?

:moyes1*


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23347131



> Papiss Cisse has pulled out of Newcastle's pre-season tour to Portugal after refusing to wear club sponsor Wonga's logo on religious grounds.
> 
> The Senegal striker, a Muslim, told club officials he was not prepared to promote the money-lending company.
> 
> But the 28-year-old did offer to wear an unbranded shirt or one bearing a charity logo instead.
> 
> It leaves Cisse's future in doubt, with sources describing the relationship between the parties as "strained".


Chelsea to swoop in and hook him up with Ba again?


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*What, after they worked so well together as a duo at Newcastle? :kobe8

Newcastle being sponsored by Wonga is hysterical though. Mostly because it's Newcastle.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wonga?

more like WRONGA

hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hate those Wonga ads. No one is going to give you money for nothing. Except Liverpool :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wonga, the only word Kinnear can pronounce properly.

Also Newcastle are going down.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's a bit odd considering we were sponsored by Vigin Money before and he wore that one. Ben Arfa and Tiote are practising muslims as well I believe and I haven't heard anything about them refusing to wear it

Also, what Seabs said. Those two never worked together, I don't think they play as a duo for Senegal either

I'd definitely take Lukaku in a swap deal though 8*D


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *What, after they worked so well together as a duo at Newcastle? :kobe8
> 
> *


Apparently it is around £20m. You all told lies! Things like that would have never happened if good and honest guy :mike was still at the club.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> David McDonnell ‏@DiscoMirror 1m
> Man Utd chief exec Ed Woodward has left the club's pre-season tour in Sydney to fly to Europe to address transfer-related business #MUFC


:moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

marquinhos is in paris to sign for psg. digne has signed for 15 mil euros.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Joel quoted the wrong post of mine :hayden3 If :mike was still here we'd have signed Thiago, Iniesta and Messi by now with Ronaldo and Bale both lined up. 

Tbf Virgin Money have considerably higher ethical values than Wonga. I imagine it's more of an ethical/moral standpoint than a religious one. There's obviously more than "don't approve of the new sponsor" to his disgruntledness. *


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll have you know 90% of people would recommend Wonga to a friend :arry


Source: Wonga.com


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Joel quoted the wrong post of mine :hayden3 If :mike was still here we'd have signed Thiago, Iniesta and Messi by now with Ronaldo and Bale both lined up.
> 
> Tbf Virgin Money have considerably higher ethical values than Wonga. I imagine it's more of an ethical/moral standpoint than a religious one. There's obviously more than "don't approve of the new sponsor" to his disgruntledness. *


it's religious, sharia law concerning muslims and loaning of money and interest. cannot benefit from loaning or lending money or something of the sort. there's no interest with islamic banks because of this.

not quite sure where the difference is with virgin money.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> I'll have you know 90% of people would recommend Wonga to a friend :arry
> 
> 
> Source: Wonga.com


I think Wonga's a triffic company and I'd love to spend their money here :arry


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> I think Wonga's a triffic company and I'd love to spend their money here :arry


I hoped maybe they could lend us some money to buy a few new players but we'd probably have to sell the stadium to repay the loan :jose

I wouldn't be surprised if Cisse is just kicking up a fuss to force a move and get off this circus that we've become


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

a follow up 



> Manchester United insists CEO Ed Woodward's return from Australia tour is "nothing to do with Wayne Rooney"”


:moyes2


edit:



> SSN saying Woodward is back for "incoming, major signing". Curious stuff. Always talked about, never ignored. #mufc


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:fellaini1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> I hate those Wonga ads. No one is going to give you money for nothing. Except Liverpool :downing


:lmao

Keysey gonna keys


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ PSG. 

Shittest cunt club. Trying to establish themselves as a big name club with their worthless cunt billionaire owners buying every player that they can. I hope they fucking rot.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They are GOATing this transfer window.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> it's religious, sharia law concerning muslims and loaning of money and interest. cannot benefit from loaning or lending money or something of the sort. there's no interest with islamic banks because of this.
> 
> not quite sure where the difference is with virgin money.


*Well.... I'm not a muslim

:mike*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 2m
Jose Mourinho reveals Wayne Rooney is Chelsea's only transfer target #SSN

wat


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Always talked about, never ignored."

I wish we'd shut the fuck up until we have some deals actually finalised.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*CMs are so uncool. All about those attacking players now.

You just know if Rooney goes there then he's costing us big points this season.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Will it anger and confuse rooney to learn that he wasn't chelsea's first choice.

Fucking Woodward just a rentie for the glazers.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Based on the transfer market, the CL candidates:

1. Pep Guardiola's Jupp Heynckes' Bayern Munich
2. Real Madrid (Carlo Ancelotti)
3. Juventus
4. Barcelona
5. PSG (Cavani!!!!)
6. Chelsea
7. City
8. United


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're that high? :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Dortmund have a much better chance than any English club as long as Lewandowski stays. Them and your top 4 are the only real candidiates. Maybe PSG but eh I'm not buying that one.*


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> i always wanted to know how far anfield was from rush's house in nautical miles


thats not from my house :brodgers



JD=JohnDorian said:


> If the bid was just 10 mil wouldn't they have a right to be mad?


No, Rooney is a shit cunt who wants to leave your cunty club. :kobe



EGame said:


> LMAO @ PSG.
> 
> Shittest cunt club. Trying to establish themselves as a big name club with their worthless cunt billionaire owners buying every player that they can. I hope they fucking rot.


you mad son? or have you forgotton how Barca brough in Alba and Song last season? or Cesc and Sanchez the year before? or Masch/Villa/Adriano the year before that? Every club buys players. Until PSG establish themselves and are able to also bring up players from their acadamy then they will buy players.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fuck winning it, getting out of the group stages would be heaven.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Based on the transfer market, the CL candidates:
> 
> 1. Pep Guardiola's Jupp Heynckes' Bayern Munich
> 2. Real Madrid (Carlo Ancelotti)
> 3. Juventus
> 4. Barcelona
> 5. PSG (Cavani!!!!)
> 6. Chelsea
> 7. City
> 8. United


Dortmund have to be up there, top 5 for sure. I'd still say Barca have more of a chance than Juve, but Juve will definitely be contenders this year.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
Mourinho: We want the player, we made a bid and now it's up to Manchester United #SSN

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 42s
Jose Mourinho says Chelsea will not make improved bid for Wayne Rooney #SSN

loooool wat


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd still have Dortmund second favourites, with Juve close to them.

Once we bring in Bale and Ronaldo that will change though...


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Barca sign a CB then i'd have them bayern and real as favourites.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca are certainties for the CL.

Once Messi avoids jail, he will have a new appreciation for life, and goals. :messi


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yahoo/EuroSport are saying Woodward has left Australia to close the Fabregas deal. fpalm

These journalists are stealing a living with their bullshit.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yep Chelsea are winning the league.

We're still in July and Jose has already started the mindfucks.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dortmund have to be up there, top 5 for sure. I'd still say Barca have more of a chance than Juve, but Juve will definitely be contenders this year.


Yeah, but I think they have the same chance as Chelsea do. This season will be the real test for them.

Barca have to get a defender before getting anywhere near Bayern. If they don't sign proper players, I can see Madrid pouncing them in the League as well.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sevilla have confirmed we've signed negredo for 25 mil euros + 3 mil in extras.

will take the 7th highest scorer in the top 5 leagues any day of the week.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ridiculous fee for a back up striker. He's worse than Dzeko and Aguero.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We WILL sign a center back. Tito confirmed it yesterday.

Whether he will be good or not is the question.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



T-C said:


> Ridiculous fee for a back up striker. He's worse than Dzeko and Aguero.


very presumptuous when we don't even know what pellegrini's formation will be.

scored only 1 less than those two combined as well. it's not like we've spent money on a complete donkey or anything. a proven goalscorer for a team that lacked goals.

being linked again to bruno zuculini, apparently a 2.5 mil fee and loaned back to argentina.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shame to see him go to another Prem team but we could never afford that.

EDIT: 3K :hb


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Ruckus said:


> Yahoo/EuroSport are saying Woodward has left Australia to close the Garay deal. fpalm
> 
> These chief execs are stealing a living with their bullshit.


Fixed.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#MourinhoOut

#sackJose


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aguero, Dzeko and Negredo would be the best collection of strikers in the Premiership (assuming Rooney goes).


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Van Persie is better than all 3 and Hernandez is better than Dzeko and Negredo. They're all better than 2013 Rooney though. *


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yet negredo scored more goals than all of those except van persie who scored only 1 more. he and navas alone created 113 chances to score. now he'll have some class players feeding him the ball too in silva, yaya, fernandinho, nasri.

sometimes you just pay that million or two extra to get your man, or, another club comes in and takes them. isn't that right :moyes2?

soldado will also be another great purchase if anyone comes in for him. you have to pay to get the best players, and you cannot argue with negredo's and soldado's goalscoring records.

with jovetic coming in, its all about options. it keeps players on their toes. plus dzeko and negredo would be the only out and out strikers. kun can come in from the left or behind the striker, jovetic can play anywhere across the front line, left right and behind the striker, just like tevez. flexibility counts for a lot and if someone as brilliant as pellegrini wants negredo and jovetic, then i'm not going to doubt him.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> I hate those Wonga ads.


Rooney doesn't :moyes2




Kiz said:


> marquinhos is in paris to sign for psg.


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...-to-head-with-Chelsea-and-City-for-Marquinhos

:lol


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'm more amused by the first picture not being marquinhos.

very reliable paper in brazil called LANCE! say marquinhos has accepted the 5 year psg deal and it'll be completed soon.

sevilla have also inquired about gameiro apparently. i think he was almost off there last summer. or valencia. can't remember.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if we sign rooney im definitely becoming an everton fan


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"we rooney now"

-joal.com


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mata or Hazard on the way out? 

Twitter is awesome. 

Gustavo is available for transfer from Bayern. Get him Arsene. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The recruitment project has been initiated. 










*SOON.JPG*


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa is clearly putting in a good word for Valencia, they definitely mean more to him than that Barca lot that fucked him around for so long....


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sevilla are doing some good business at the moment. Big money sales and managed to get Daniel Carrico on loan from Reading. What a completely odd move that was, and they only played him 3 times.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Vermaelen out for 3 months. 

We are criminally thin at the back. 

I fear for what would happen if Per or Kos go down with injury. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

First leg of the Copa Libertadores in on tonight. DAT BERNARD. :mark:

Hopefully Atletico Mineiro lose so we can get him this summer and not maybe have to wait until after the Club World Cup.

:brodgers

INB4 he moves to Porto or somewhere.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

José isn't exactly helping his bargaining position. Rooney has two years left on his contract, José says he's the only player he wants and they have no other options because Cavani and Falcao are gone.

We hold the aces, bitches!


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> The recruitment project has been initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON.JPG*


*Can't wait for us to get Agent De Gea all over that.

especially after his success recruiting Thiago :side:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-Benteke-Only-Slightly-Used-/200944113141

quite outstanding.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mourinho with a shot today. 

"...we are not a selling club. We are not Arsenal." -Jose 

Fuck him. We got money now. We win top 4 trophy now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Arsenal 

But who was positive start to season?


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Fucking Mourinho!*


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rephrase that question for me. 

Who was positive to start the season? Healthy? 

Super Jenkinson. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I remember when Mourinho labelled Wenger as a voyeur.

The ultimate heel. We need more classic rivalries like that in the Premier League. It's too prancy nowadays.


----------



## Mikey Damage

The rivalry with Chelsea should reignite with us having more money and spending more. 

We are too rich for Spurs now. That janky club. 

I hope. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol

Gonna be some laugh watching Jose winding up Wenger all season with stuff like that.

No such messing with Brenny though, they're friends :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Best friends Jose, AVB and Brendan will all join forces and create a Chelsea-Spurs-Liverpool hybrid that'll take over the world.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We should start a game of bingo this year

everyone gets a board of abou diaby body parts, and each person selects a number of injuries

first person to get 3 in a row wins bingo!

we shall call it, the unplayable bingo


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

daily fail reporting we want MRLSH


loooooooool


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

from an apparently 'reliable' journalist, Gianluca Di Marzio, we're interested in Modric


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*We're probably interested in Ronaldo, Bale and Messi too. We're not signing any of them though.*


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di marzio has been good w/ stuff inside Italy (aka most of our deals this year), idk about his connections to madrid tho. sky italy do put some shite out as well.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah apparently he was the journalist who broke the Pep to Bayern and Falcao to Monaco stories as well


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Imagine if we did get Modric though :ksi1*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Y'all getting Modric is way less of a stretch than getting Cesc. He's barely played in Madrid. If anything he's bound to be less content at his current club than Fabregas is at his.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Think Madrid are trying to rip off Napoli now they know they have lots of money from the Cavani sale :lol



> Real Madrid have raised striker Gonzalo Higuaín's asking price to €40m. (Source: El Confidencial)


No idea how reliable the source is but I don't see him being worth that.

I'd genuinely be happy with Pappis being the backup to Oli with Suarez playing behind Giroud/Cisse (still wishful thinking of course)


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i bet alex wouldnt mind being behind ollie :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BILD: LFC have made a €14m offer for Kyriakos Papadopoulos


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona have several centre back alternatives for Thiago Silva. Liverpool player Daniel Agger (28) is one of the main ones. [md]

We Danish now.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


>












Soon.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's a scary 21 year-old.

Apparently Real isn't willing to pay more than 25m for Suarez. And they told Arsenal too (not just Napoli) that Higuain will cost around 40m.

Yeah, fuck off Real.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They are only raising Higuain's price to 40m so they can milk as much of the Cavani money out of Napoli as possible. 

He's not worth 40 million at all. 

Also the whole United wants Cesc ordeal was obviously a smokescreen, going for Modric is much more sensible seeing as he is pretty much useless now that Real has Isco and Illara.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i wish we had modric

stupid levy cunt


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di marzio is one of the best around. astonishing hit rate. called fernandinho back in jan.

still, he said interested in. that's very different from submitted a bid or enquired.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> i wish we had modric
> 
> stupid levy cunt


It sucks not getting what you want, doesn't it? unk2


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Di Marzio got Paulinho to Spurs too, he good.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> i wish we had modric
> 
> stupid levy cunt


If we got Modric, I doubt we would have :mata now.

:steebiej


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that doesnt make much sense

they play two separate positions

and we continued to pursue Modric until the second he joined Madrid, a year after signing Juan and Hazard

im going to sit in a corner and cry, because of the ballack sized hole in my heart that modric could have filled :jose


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Forget Higuain and the 40 million. Higuain can enjoy Naples for all I care.

Put the 40 million on Suarez and be done with the transfer window. I'd rather spend 40 million one one proven, world class player than spend it on 5 mediocre players. We need a DM as well, but we need a forward more. Just get Suarez and finish the summer business. I'd be elated.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If anything Higuain being valued at 40 million will only increase Suarez's value


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Yeah? Madrid value Suarez at 25 million. Suarez wants out and he's stated that. Liverpool have a handful of trouble keeping him and I don't think any Scouser would object a 40 million bid. That's insane for a player of Suarez's track record.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Really hoping we sign Kyriakos. Kyriakos/Agger/Skrtel/Kolo + sell/loan out Coates would be a solid centre back group



Razor King said:


> ^ Yeah? Madrid value Suarez at 25 million. Suarez wants out and he's stated that. Liverpool have a handful of trouble keeping him and I don't think any Scouser would object a 40 million bid. That's insane for a player of Suarez's track record.


He didn't say that we'd not accept a 40 mil bid, just that if they rate Higuain at 40 mil then Suarez is worth more than that.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maicon AND Strootman both to Roma. Good signings for them. 

We really arent gonna get any midfielders :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> i wish we had modric
> 
> stupid levy cunt


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Palace sign Jose Campana :mark:


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/gareth-bale-transfer-manchester-united-2060737

Manchester United are making a massive £60million bid for Gareth Bale.

Premier League champions United want Tottenham star Bale to be the first major signing of new manager David Moyes' reign.

AND...

Manchester City are expecting a bid from Real Madrid for Sergio Aguero, with the move tempting for the Argentine now that his family lives there. (Metro)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/gareth-bale-transfer-manchester-united-2060737
> 
> Manchester United are making a massive £60million bid for Gareth Bale.
> 
> Premier League champions United want Tottenham star Bale to be the first major signing of new manager David Moyes' reign.


Saw this last night. The Moyes PR runabout continues. :lol


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> richard askam @richaskam
> 
> Gareth Bale's agent has told me he isn't making any comment re renewed speculation on Bale's future #mufc #thfc #spurs


cant see it happening


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Bale and Modric coming our way?

WE SPURS NOW

SOON.JPG*


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Really hoping we sign Kyriakos. Kyriakos/Agger/Skrtel/Kolo + sell/loan out Coates would be a solid centre back group
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say that we'd not accept a 40 mil bid, just that if they rate Higuain at 40 mil then Suarez is worth more than that.


Yes, but it doesn't work that way. van Persie was worth 50 million last season but his age and contractual status meant he went for half of that. Balotelli--the player--is at least a 30 million player, as we're seeing with Milan and Italy, but his reputation reduced the price. That's all I'm saying.

Also, who'd pay 40 million for Higuain? I doubt Napoli would. That's just 15 less than Cavani.

Btw, what would Liverpool do: accept Madrid's 25 million bid or sell Suarez to a "rival" for 35 - 40 million?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Yes, but it doesn't work that way. van Persie was worth 50 million last season but his age and contractual status meant he went for half of that. Balotelli--the player--is at least a 30 million player, as we're seeing with Milan and Italy, but his reputation reduced the price. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Also, who'd pay 40 million for Higuain? I doubt Napoli would. That's just 15 less than Cavani.
> 
> Btw, what would Liverpool do: accept Madrid's 25 million bid or sell Suarez to a "rival" for 35 - 40 million?


No shit, but do you understand the concept of joking at all? Its clearly not a "Madrid wants 40 mil for Higuain so we WILL get far more than that for Suarez" rather a "If they think Higuain is worth 40 mil then Suarez is worth far more"

Would rather keep Suarez than either of those 2 :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wish we lived in Daily Mirror land.

Ronaldo, passes to Bale, passes to Cavani, back to Ronaldo who tees up Falcao for the tap in. As RVP, Sneijder and Ozil watch on from the bench.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/gareth-bale-transfer-manchester-united-2060737
> 
> Manchester United are making a massive £60million bid for Gareth Bale.
> 
> Premier League champions United want Tottenham star Bale to be the first major signing of new manager David Moyes' reign.
> 
> AND...
> 
> *Manchester City are expecting a bid from Real Madrid for Sergio Aguero, with the move tempting for the Argentine now that his family lives there. *(Metro)


ahahahahahahahahahahaha

will give them credit, they don't stop trying.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Gea
Rafael Garay Vidic Baines
Fabregas Modric
Kagawa
Ronaldo Van Persie Bale

:moyes1​


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz, now that you've basically got Negredo how do you think City will line up this season? Before he signed I was thinking it would be something like: (Just midfield onwards)

Barry Fernandinho
Yaya Toure
Navas Aguero Silva​
Since Silva's been played on the left a lot recently. But now that Negredo's there does he start? Is Barry outta there?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Kiz, now that you've basically got Negredo how do you think City will line up this season? Before he signed I was thinking it would be something like: (Just midfield onwards)
> 
> Barry Fernandinho
> Yaya Toure
> Navas Aguero Silva​
> Since Silva's been played on the left a lot recently. But now that Negredo's there does he start? Is Barry outta there?


depends. i can see silva pushing back into the midfield, aguero out wide, one of dzeko/negredo up front and navas/jovetic to go out wide too. or behind the striker.

assuming we'll play a 433 as rumoured

hart
zab vinny nasty clichy
yaya silva fernandinho
navas dzeko aguero

but you can rotate through that whole midfield and front line with:

barry, milner, nasri, rodwell, jovetic, negredo

it just gives him options, and keeps players on their toes to peform.

Negredo fee breakdown briefed to the press: £16.4million up front, £850k if City win CL, £500k if City win PL, £250k if City qualify for CL.

and roma paid 3 mil for maicon, so we got back what we paid for him and got his wages off for what was a 3rd choice right back. we've done some fabulous business this window.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Doesn't putting Aguero out wide hinder him a little though? Seems like it would be smart to keep him as the central striker since he's probably your best forward. I kept Barry in there originally since Fernandinho has often had a proper holding midfielder next to him, allowing him to influence play a bit more and not just have defensive duties. He can probably play that role just as well though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he wouldn't be very wide or anything, and would cut in. i doubt we would play him as the lead striker in a 433. but he could also move behind the striker too. it's just flexibility.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aguero hasn't played a point striker, or without a strike partner--so it would be interesting. At Atletico, he had Forlan and with Argentina, Higuain leads the attack. Even with City, he's had Tevez, Dzeko, or Balotelli. Jovetic is more of a #10, while Negredo is a striker. I think City should use Dzeko more. With players such as Aguero, Negrego, Jovetic, and Silva supplying Dzeko, I can see Dzeko crossing the 20 goal barrier.

Something like what Kiz posted would work. And, looking at that, I just realized City would have Jovetic and Negrego on the bench, if that happens. What the heck? That's an insanely strong team City are assembling.




Rush said:


> No shit, but do you understand the concept of joking at all? Its clearly not a "Madrid wants 40 mil for Higuain so we WILL get far more than that for Suarez" rather a "If they think Higuain is worth 40 mil then Suarez is worth far more"
> 
> Would rather keep Suarez than either of those 2 :side:


Yes, I got that. Just found that analogy _funny_. It's like saying Arsenal have rated Gervinho at 20 million and if Gervinho is worth that much, Walcott would be 40 in comparison.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

andre santos on loan to flamengo


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Giroud wants Suarez at Arsenal. :suarez1

Also, Wilshere, Arteta, Podolski, Giroud, Walcott, and Ramsey are all "excited" over a world class signing. :wenger


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Saying it now, because of his wages I'm more in the no corner, but apart from that, I'd welcome Rooney at the Bridge.

Tbh, if he came to Chelsea, he'd have new motivation, which I think he desperately needs right now. I think playing under Mourinho, in a new environment, with tons of creativity behind him and with a new set of fans to impress would bring out the best of him.

He's an asshole of the highest order, but when motivated he can be lethal. You can't deny his natural talent.

But I can't justify paying him £250,000+ p/w. Just no.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

London lock your grannies and cars up.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Saying it now, because of his wages I'm more in the no corner, but apart from that, I'd welcome Rooney at the Bridge.
> 
> Tbh, if he came to Chelsea, he'd have new motivation, which I think he desperately needs right now. I think playing under Mourinho, in a new environment, with tons of creativity behind him and with a new set of fans to impress would bring out the best of him.
> 
> He's an asshole of the highest order, but when motivated he can be lethal. You can't deny his natural talent.
> 
> But I can't justify paying him £250,000+ p/w. Just no.


but he so faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Perhaps Jose would do something with Rooney. Maybe get him to buck his ideas up. Then again, if he slid under Ferguson, he could slide under Mourinho.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Mourinho gets Rooney to come to Chelsea then he'll turn him into being one of the best players in the league again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney might thrive being an out-and-out striker again. In the seasons he's done that he's hit 25+ league goals.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

or he'll continue to be the surly, unfit piece of shit he is now but wearing blue.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

youd think this piece of shit club would have learned by now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney isn't going anywhere except HOME. 

Come home, Wayne. Come back to Croxteth and be one of the lids, lid. 










http://metro.co.uk/2013/07/17/time-for-wayne-rooney-to-end-his-manchester-united-nightmare-and-return-home-to-everton-3886104/

The Metro knows it, I know it, Wayne probably knew it but forgot when he saw his shadow. 

Just come home, our Wayne.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

has ever been a time where rooney didnt look butt ugly


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Has he been balding since birth?


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Rooney isn't going anywhere except HOME.
> 
> Come home, Wayne. Come back to Croxteth and be one of the lids, lid.


Bloody hell how old is that photo? Rooney was going bald even that young?!


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> but he so faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


He'd get into shape. That's the least of my worries. My worry is a bid gets accepted and then we pay him ridiculous wages.



Hamada said:


> Perhaps Jose would do something with Rooney. Maybe get him to buck his ideas up. Then again, if he slid under Ferguson, he could slide under Mourinho.


It's only in the last year he had a awful season. He's always had spells in seasons where he looks like a pub player, but on a whole, he doesn't really do bad seasons.



Arnold Tricky said:


> If Mourinho gets Rooney to come to Chelsea then he'll turn him into being one of the best players in the league again.


Definitely. Rooney is not like Torres in where his ability is gone. At the moment he is just broken. Mourinho can fix him. He'll make him feel like he's the best in the world.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Rooney might thrive being an out-and-out striker again. In the seasons he's done that he's hit 25+ league goals.


That is something I've always maintained. Rooney is not a second striker. He needs to understand this. 09-10 he was absolutely lethal. Robbed the PFA Player of the Year from Drogba (typical scouser, you know Mozza? :side), but I was in awe with his exploits. He's a point striker and the moment he's moved back there he'll thrive again.

Whether that is with Chelsea is another matter.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So we will have a strike force of torres, ba, lukaku and rooney

we'll be a good contender for the prestigious "best strikers if this was 2009" award


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hamada said:


> Bloody hell how old is that photo? Rooney was going bald even that young?!


He joined our academy when he was 11 so I'd say he's around 10 on that photo. 










He even had no hair back in 2002/2003.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> That is something I've always maintained. Rooney is not a second striker. He needs to understand this. 09-10 he was absolutely lethal. Robbed the PFA Player of the Year from Drogba (typical scouser, you know Mozza? :side), but I was in awe with his exploits. He's a point striker and the moment he's moved back there he'll thrive again.
> 
> Whether that is with Chelsea is another matter.


Nice Moderator badge, it'd be a real shame if somebody replaced you and robbed it :brie


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now there's a good looking man. :terry

In fairness, Chelsea are already jam packed with strikers already - Torres, Ba, Lukaku, with Moses and Lucas in there as well.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> So we will have a strike force of torres, ba, lukaku and rooney
> 
> we'll be a good contender for the prestigious "best strikers if this was 2009" award


If he joins us, I'll be telling you I told you so.

You will soon have to accept that...

WE ROONEY NOW :rooney



Mozza said:


> Nice Moderator badge, it'd be a real shame if somebody replaced you and robbed it :brie


:wilkins

You leave me alone, Mozza!


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Raul Albiol to Napoli for 12m. NAPOLI SPANISH NOW.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A few sources in the last couple of hours are no saying that Chelsea are now interested in Higuain although those reporting this news are the Daily Star, The Daily Mail, The Daily Express and The Premiership Talk website so no credible sources as of yet


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope we keep rooney and let his contract run out while having him train with the reserves and not play at all and letting him drink as much as he likes. EvilUnited :moyes2


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










...and you thought Sterling's hair was bad.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's nice...


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I hope City don't get Negredo, I've just put Aguero in my fantasy team and could do with him having as little competition for game time as possible!*


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



just1988 said:


> *I hope City don't get Negredo, I've just put Aguero in my fantasy team and could do with him having as little competition for game time as possible!*


I thought it's already confirmed?!


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao At that video in Mozza's sig. Only people I think I recognized were John Bishop and Jim from the Royle Family. Great song though


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That video :lmao fpalm, not sure what was worse the video itself or john bishop appearing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

John Bishop isn't even from Liverpool, he's from Runcorn the little wool so I don't know why he's sporting the fake accent.

The big fat orange fella is called Pete Price, he's got his own radio station here and all day and night people call in and prank him.

This one has some fella saying famous Wrestling sayings
















There ended up being a 100+ page thread on an Everton forum about arranging/talking about prankies for him :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The fact that they used Walk Away by Cast is the icing on the cake, fanfuckingtastic :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

marquinhos is now the 4th most expensive defender ever

sunderland have signed peruzzi


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> ...and you thought Sterling's hair was bad.


who the fuck is that? Manuel Lanzini? Cirigliano?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

gio simeone, diego's son.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City have agreed a deal for Jovetic


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

damn, its gonna be tight between everton and city this year for the title


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

arsenal fans going HAM on twitter

capping off early an exceptional window for us.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why do you even want Jovetic kiz you fucking racist, you don't even need him god I fucking hate you so much right now.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's okay, mata will finish his medical any day now and sign.










































8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 27m
> Everton are interested in Thomas Ince #EFC


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'm still amazed how shit teams like PSG and Monaco got the best strikers in the world in Cavani and Falcao and teams like City got shit like Negredo. Falcao deserves to play in the best leagues in the world (Premier League and Primera Division) and to play Champions League football... same with Cavani.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> i'm still amazed how shit teams like PSG and Monaco got the best strikers in the world in Cavani and Falcao and teams like City got shit like Negredo. Falcao deserves to play in the best leagues in the world (Premier League and Primera Division) and to play Champions League football... same with Cavani.







And PSG is in the CL


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

screw kiz, we are gonna get rooney

who is gonna eat jovetic


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> i'm still amazed how shit teams like PSG and Monaco got the best strikers in the world in Cavani and Falcao and teams like City got shit like Negredo. Falcao deserves to play in the best leagues in the world (Premier League and Primera Division) and to play Champions League football... same with Cavani.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> And PSG is in the CL


You talk about money but the Sheik at City is the richest president in football. He could have take Cavani and Falcao at the same time but after investing 1 billion euros in transfers and the team didn't win anything more than a Premier League and that was with luck he'll not risk again. Say what you want about Mourinho but with the team that City has he would have won the title with 20+ points more than United. Mancini was pure shit! I'm sure that the faucet will flow again if Pellegrini's run is gonna be a succes.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There is nothing more I'd like to see than PSG and Monaco die.

But who was FFP?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United doing their best to drop out the top 2-4. Keep it up glazer and co.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City are gonna be beyond terrifying this year.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe they'll actually come close to beating us once this year 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

NO

EVERTON WILL BURY CIY

this gonna be like david vs goliath, except this time, david will win!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

€26m for Jovetic?

:wenger :no:


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Maybe they'll win a CL game.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jovetic is brilliant. A shame.

The rest of their business could be picked apart, but Jovetic is good at that price. But I suppose money isn't a factor for them really and they've for the players in.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Jovetic.Dzeko mk 2 but 4 years younger and less prolific .Similar talents.Seen a lot of him.Surprised City thrown so much cash at this one.(@StanCollymore)
> 
> Jovetic.Dzeko both good not great at what they do. Not going to get any club anywhere near a Champions League final. (@StanCollymore)
> 
> I'll put it in plain terns. Jovetic is no Kinkladze. Few think the lad is some sort of attacking behemoth. Good, not CL class. You'll see. (@StanCollymore)


These are from Stan Collymore's twitter page.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> United doing their best to drop out the top 2-4. Keep it up glazer and co.


Worst case scenario, we drop out of the Champions League for a season, the Glazers panic and sell the club to some Random Sheikh/Oligarch and they plough hundreds of millions into players resulting a titles galore and a few Champions League wins.

The future is bright :moyes2.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Stan knows his stuff.....


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Collymore taking out the shovel


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dat DZEKO MK2 :kobe8

Great signing for City. I still haven't forgiven him for destroying us in the CL a few years ago :side:


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Peruzzi all but confirmed. Same for Mavrias. Waiting on a new club doctor to be appointed tomorrow for medicals and all that jazz. 

We double figures soon.jpg.


Ya'll jelly :ndiaye


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I like Stan Collymore because of his Villa fandom, but he tends to express stupid nonsensical views. This case is an exception though :moyes2

Nah to be honest I know little about Jovetic.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fernandinho 7/Navas 8/Negredo 8/Jovetic 6.5. Efficacy in CL this season. Save this tweet.(@StanCollymore)

Collymore ain't giving up.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 3m
> Napoli have made a move for Pepe Reina.


Hope we hold out for a few extra million considering the Napoli chairman keeps boasting about their sizable transfer kitty

On Jovetic, I seem to remember us being linked with him a ridiculous amount of times in the past.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


>















JOAL.COM said:


> this gonna be like david vs goliath, except this time, david will win!


:moyes2?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

PSG President said if Barca don't back off of Thiago, he'll meet Messi's release clause.

Which I think is like 250 million.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rafa the GOAT. He'll give us a few extra million hopefully :brodgers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes trying to sign Fabregas, Mourinho chasing Rooney, Man City making several signings, Then there's Arsene Wenger (@BigJohnTerry) 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BPeWsqWCAAAIqyN.png:large


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Twitter is ablaze with huge arsenal signing coming in the next week.

my guess.

ABOU DIABY IS FULLY FIT.

It's on, bitches.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Moyes trying to sign Fabregas, Mourinho chasing Rooney, Man City making several signings, Then there's Arsene Wenger (@BigJohnTerry)


That's the only big splash Wenger will be making in the transfer window :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


>


Listening to that music with that gif is simply mesmerizing.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Ya'll jelly :ndiaye


Yeah, but I'll forgive you for turning heel on me. :HHH2


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> These are from Stan Collymore's twitter page.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

All in on Theo.

He's finna GOAT this year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jose wants Higuain? Rooney is angry and confused by this.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jovetic to man city is agreed.

united buy someone ffs this is ridiculous.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we've signed Garay again for the 10th time this summer :moyes1

http://as.com/diarioas/2013/07/18/english/1374181043_070557.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> PSG President said if Barca don't back off of Thiago, he'll meet Messi's release clause.
> 
> Which I think is like 250 million.


"Paris St Germain’s president Sheikh Nasser Al-Khelaifi has warned that he will attempt to sign Lionel Messi from Barcelona for €250million if the Catalans continue their pursuit of Brazilian defender Thiago Silva.
'If Barca pay the buy-out clause of Thiago Silva then I will meet Messi's buy-out clause.' "

:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



hbkdxhhh said:


> jovetic to man city is agreed.
> 
> united buy someone ffs this is ridiculous.


I really hope they wait for as long as possible before signing somebody, watching the United fans getting themselves into a wee panic is actually mildly entertaining.

Also it was funny seeing Arsenal fans having there hopes risen throughout June till now, I fully expect them to retreat to there typical summer of resignation that there not gonna sign anybody special in the very near future.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Why would City sign Negredo ahead of Soldado is what I'm wondering.*


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> "Paris St Germain’s president Sheikh Nasser Al-Khelaifi has warned that he will attempt to sign Lionel Messi from Barcelona for €250million if the Catalans continue their pursuit of Brazilian defender Thiago Silva.
> 'If Barca pay the buy-out clause of Thiago Silva then I will meet Messi's buy-out clause.' "
> 
> :lmao


bama Nice bit of business if you can get it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> I really hope they wait for as long as possible before signing somebody, watching the United fans getting themselves into a wee panic is actually mildly entertaining.
> 
> Also it was funny seeing Arsenal fans having there hopes risen throughout June till now, I fully expect them to retreat to there typical summer of resignation that there not gonna sign anybody special in the very near future.



Wee panic is an understatment from my point of view, more like full rage mode to the point of wanting to destory the glazers fucking souls.

:moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if Arsenal dont sign anyone this summer, I might kill someone.

Higuain to Chelsea? I thought Mourinho and Higuain didn't get along well.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> PSG President said if Barca don't back off of Thiago, he'll meet Messi's release clause.
> 
> Which I think is like 250 million.


Is Dr. Evil the PSG chairman?


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't tell if its sarcasm from my fellow United fans here regarding their pessimism but fuck me you're all annoying cunts.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> "Paris St Germain’s president Sheikh Nasser Al-Khelaifi has warned that he will attempt to sign Lionel Messi from Barcelona for €250million if the Catalans continue their pursuit of Brazilian defender Thiago Silva.
> 'If Barca pay the buy-out clause of Thiago Silva then I will meet Messi's buy-out clause.' "
> 
> :lmao


EGame's gonna fucking lose it.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Moyes has stated publicly for the first time that United did make a formal offer for Barcelona's Cesc Fábregas. "I don't like to talk about players at other clubs but I can confirm we made a bid for him," the manager said, of what is thought to be a £26m offer that was rejected by Barcelona.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/18/manchester-united-wayne-rooney?CMP=twt_gu


Moyes confirming fabregas bid


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He doesn't like to talk about players at other clubs?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That celebration :moyes2


Can't wait to see cesc and rvp together in a united shirt :wenger, most likely the one ando or rooney currently wear i'm sure they can both fit in with some room left over.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not as good as Gerrard's celebration when he ran 80 yards to celebrate the goal which got ruled out in the 93rd minute


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Not as good as Gerrard's celebration when he ran 80 yards to celebrate the goal which got ruled out in the 93rd minute


:lol i vaguely remember that.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The fact that I missed that match to Referee an Under 8's game still to this day makes me cry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WOZ GOAL :mancini1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sounds like Arsene got the "okay" to bid 40 million.

And rumor is a float that if he wants it, he could spend upward of 100 million this summer.

I see.

Suarez - 50
Felliani - 25
Cesar - 2

23 million to spare.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The fuck happened to DwayneAustin? 

Donnacha wish your girlfriend was hot like me? :wilkins


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz already beat you to that :terry

Gonna be a long three months :terry1


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Damn. Well...how about

Donnacha, comin' at ya? :wilkins


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:hendo5

I liked Cloverleaf's "Donnacha gonna do, brother?" :hogan

Thought that was witty :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> "Paris St Germain’s president Sheikh Nasser Al-Khelaifi has warned that he will attempt to sign Lionel Messi from Barcelona for €250million if the Catalans continue their pursuit of Brazilian defender Thiago Silva.
> 'If Barca pay the buy-out clause of Thiago Silva then I will meet Messi's buy-out clause.' "
> 
> :lmao


That is so fucking great. 

I hope he does it. Fuck it. Do it.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it doesnt really matter if he does it anyway, as messi would never choose to leave




anyway the quote is fake


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FFP, ftw.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BR: "Supporters have stood by Luis through thick and thin, and through all the traumas he has gone through over the last couple of seasons."
> 
> BR: "If there is anyone he owes it’s them and his team-mates, who have fought beside him, certainly not me."
> 
> BR: "We are prepared to get some players in and spend money without having to sell Luis Suarez."


http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...luis-suarez-owes-5144091#.Uehe-aKDUQw.twitter










That's what I like to hear

EDIT: City won't stop

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-for-benfica-star-eduardo-salvio-8718645.html


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isn't it nice when the team you support doesn't need to strengthen by transfers anymore because its already stacked? :troll


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This friendly game against Bayern next week is the SHITTEST idea. Who the fuck agreed to such nonsense?


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Why would City sign Negredo ahead of Soldado is what I'm wondering.*


Soldado is better than him in pretty much every way. I'm guessing Negredo would be happier being a back up though.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know nothing of Salvio and his work, he a decent buy and he a left or right winger?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Vader said:


> Can't tell if its sarcasm from my fellow United fans here regarding their pessimism but fuck me you're all annoying cunts.


this is why you're my favourite United fan :brodgers



Mozza said:


> Not as good as Gerrard's celebration when he ran 80 yards to celebrate the goal which got ruled out in the 93rd minute


was a goal too :jose



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Isn't it nice when the team you support doesn't need to strengthen by transfers anymore because its already stacked? :troll


won't it be nice when pep can't manage all the ego's in the team?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bernard to Arsenal appears to be close...

:hmm:

could be posturing for Suarez.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is this the same soldado who scored less goals, is older and would cost more than what we paid for negredo? well who knows why we didn't sign him then, a complete mystery. i really don't see how someone who scored 4 less goals than someone who went for about 60 mil yet we got him for about 16 but he's 'complete shit'. ridiculous.

stan collymore is an utter mong, the only comparison between dzeko and jovetic is they both play for the same team.

and we didn't go for cavani or falcao because they were either too expensive (cavani) or knee deep in shit with third party deals (falcao). there's uncertainty as to whether atletico will even get 10 mil for falcao once everyone else involved gets their fee. dont want to get involved with that shit. this window we're just buying smarter. navas + negredo + jovetic = about the same as cavani. i'll take those 3 over 1 cavani and save the time of not dealing with adl any day of the week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you won't take them when Navas gets depressed, Jovetic gets hurt, and Negredo can't adjust to the new country. :troll

but yeah, i too would take them over 1 Cavani as well.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id take cavani over them

most since we have decent depth in the mids and wings but we just need a goddamn motherfudging whore striker


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

After watching Bernard videos on YT for the past 20 minutes, I've decided I want him and Arsene should bid 50m for him. He looks immense.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what if arsene bids 2 million for a 17 year old french kid named bernard


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

does he have youtube videos?

if so, thats also acceptable.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if we're reportedly throwing 28.5 mil (nah) at eduardo salvio yet bernard is available for less then we are insane.

should be launching operation GET BERNARD

watched several of miniero's games and will watch the 2nd leg of the copa. the kid is fantastic. just SOOOOOOO quick. if we're depressed about missing out on isco, get him.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Isn't it nice when the team you support doesn't need to strengthen by transfers anymore because its already stacked? :troll


We'll just ignore the Gotze and Thiago purchases then.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> if we're reportedly throwing 28.5 mil (nah) at eduardo salvio yet bernard is available for less then we are insane.
> 
> should be launching operation GET BERNARD
> 
> watched several of miniero's games and will watch the 2nd leg of the copa. the kid is fantastic. just SOOOOOOO quick. if we're depressed about missing out on isco, get him.


I'd be okay with this. I'd love to see a player like him in the Prem.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i would too, but not against us. but even so i would be content. he's not quite on neymar's level but he's not far behind honestly.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

we should buy him

before PSG do

btw who else has monaco bought?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so far Falcao, James Rodriguez, Jeremy Toulalan, Eric Abidal, Anthony Martial, Gianluca Pegolo, Ricardo Carvalho and Joao Moutinho.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so far monaco have brought in:

falcao, moutinho, james rodriguez, abidal, toulalan, carvalho and isimat-marin who are of any note, totalling around 123 million. and still linked strongly to hulk for about 54 mil pound.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think the real question is how long before fifa 14 comes out so i can try these teams

:hesk2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Agreed. :mark:


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck y'all i havent seen much of Bernard but i want him


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

more quotes from moyes on fabregas



> Moyes on Fabregas:"Chief executive [Ed Woodward] has been dealing with it. I may have a bit more information in the next day or so about how it's going.”
> 
> Moyes: "We're trying very hard to make some additions to the squad,"



looking on the arsenal forums, they're are extremely confident that there isnt a chance of fabregas coming to united


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't see why Cesc would leave Barca for United at this stage. Xavi won't be playing all the time anymore.

I'm pretty certain Cesc won't go to United.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But surely a club would have an idea of a player was interested in joining them before putting in such a public bid. They will have most likely contacted Fabregas's representatives to see if its worth making a bid.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










70 million goals pls


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> This friendly game against Bayern next week is the SHITTEST idea. Who the fuck agreed to such nonsense?


Please destroy them.

please..


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23371300



> Manchester United manager David Moyes has again insisted Wayne Rooney is not for sale after Chelsea said the England striker is their sole transfer target.
> 
> Speaking at a news conference in Sydney, the United boss said: "The club's position has not changed."


HERE COMES THE WAYNE :rooney


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Please destroy them.
> 
> please..


Our Spanish internationals + Neymar don't stat pre-season until the 29th.

Basically we'll be playing a B team + Messi. If anything, Bayern will hammer us.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca are playing Bayern and Madrid are playing Bournemouth :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Barca are playing Bayern and Madrid are playing Bournemouth :lol


Think its £60 a ticket for that match. Bemusing strategy from Bournemouth since even with Madrid they'll struggle to get the sort of crowd they otherwise would have attracted. Its certainly a nice statement and sign of intent, but seems misguided as far as long term planning goes.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think it's £60 for non season ticket holders. I could see people going for it just because Madrid are supposedly taking a good squad and you don't get the chance to see them very often :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't Real Madrid come to play Leicester a couple of pre-seasons back?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> I think it's £60 for non season ticket holders. I could see people going for it just because Madrid are supposedly taking a good squad and you don't get the chance to see them very often :lol


There will be people daft enough to pay that much for a friendly, of that I'm sure. Still, I can't imagine them achieving a sell out with such radical pricing, but supposedly they have to recoup the money spent on Madrid's accommodation and fee. It'll probably make a great advertisement to locals, but it doesn't appear well thought out financially.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Got this vision in my head now of all the Madrid players staying in a little B&B on the beachfront and riding on the #10 bus to the stadium.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not so much a chocalate mint on the pillow but rather a used condom.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ahem! http://havearsenalspentanymoneyyet.com/


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

press conference called by barca for later today with rosell and zubi. rumoured to be about the health of tito.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Obviously they are going to announce Cesc's sale to United.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sport are reporting that tito is stepping down as manager.

fucking hell.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Roura will probably be appointed as manager.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hoping that it's sporting related, not health related. however you can't help but think it will be.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sport are also saying Joan Francesc Ferrer could be taking over as manager


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> hoping that it's sporting related, not health related. however you can't help but think it will be.


98% sure going to be health related. 

Both Tito and Rosell gave press conferences last week and talked all about the ambitions.

Tito resigning one month before the season stars...FUCK!

someone kill me.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

reports he's had a 2nd tumour relapse

fuck


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Well I'd rather have some stability around the position. Sounds harsh on Tito but .... yup. I hope he isn't bad again and it's just a "just in case" approahc if true. I admire the hire from within strategy but an outside perspective at Barca could be very useful for them right now. Freshen things up. New way of thinking.*


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

My Lord, that's terrible. I hope Tito is fine and this is just a precautionary measure.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Health comes first, even if it is a precautionary measure. I feel terrible for Tito and I hope he makes it through this.

This is catastrophic on all accounts. We're in trouble.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Health comes first, even if it is a precautionary measure. I feel terrible for Tito and I hope he makes it through this.
> 
> This is catastrophic on all accounts. We're in trouble.


Yeah, health does come first. I just hope it's not a relapse again.

And, whom do you want as Barcelona manager? With the policy of promoting from within, I can't see any manager within Barca capable of lifting the players and keeping the high standards.


----------



## Saviorxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Luis Enrique maybe ? Can't think of anybody else.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think I may just apply for the Barca job. srs.

Hope Tito gets well soon. Poor guy has had it bad.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Yeah, health does come first. I just hope it's not a relapse again.
> 
> And, whom do you want as Barcelona manager? With the policy of promoting from within, I can't see any manager within Barca capable of lifting the players and keeping the high standards.


There isn't anyone. 

The one man who is capable of it isn't an option. 

My only hope is that whoever get's appointment will have Puyol/Xavi as a player coach to make this team work, because it is a serious mess right now.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can do it, EGame. srs.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Really hope Tito will be ok. Makes football pale into insignificance.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Aston Villa are delight to confirm that Christian Benteke has withdrawn his transfer request and agreed a contract extension through to 2017 with the Club.
> 
> Aston Villa Manager Paul Lambert said: "I had a full and frank discussion with Christian Benteke on his return to training this week regarding his future. It is my opinion that the best thing for Christian is to remain at Aston Villa. He enjoyed a terrific first season at the Club and can use that as a platform to hopefully enjoy more success this season. I'm delighted, having time to re-evaluate his future, Christian has decided to commit to the Club. It's a huge bonus and I'm sure the supporters are every bit as delighted as me to have him on board and raring to go."
> 
> Christian Benteke said: "I spoke with the Manager when I returned to training and we had a good talk. I am very happy to be back here in Birmingham and at Aston Villa, and to sign a new contract. This is a great Club and it has given me a lot. Now I have to give back to my teammates and the fans who have always been right behind me. The end of last season was very good and the lads were very strong. It was not easy but we came through it and the confidence is high. So everyone knows what we have to do now - be better. I need to be better than last year."


Well that's good to hear. Just glad that we'll have a goal scoring striker for next season. But if we don't improve this season, I'm sure he'll stick in another transfer request...


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Well that's good to hear. Just glad that we'll have a goal scoring striker for next season. But if we don't improve this season, I'm sure he'll stick in another transfer request...


How much is his release clause then?!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Probably more than the club is worth...


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I read somewhere, can't recall it atm, that Arsenal are lining up to possibly get Juan Mata from Chelsea? Highly doubtful, but when I read the title it made me do a quick double take to make sure I had read it correctly.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So no Benteke to Spurs. enaldo

Soldado plz.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fucking sucks about Tito. No idea who's going to take over and in what way (permanent or part time), but that's not important right now. I just hope Tito pulls through with this.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can we have Dzeko now that City have Negredo , Aguero _and_ Jovetic? And also Guidetti who's good.

:side:


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bad for Tito. Hope he recovers. Even if he scales through this, it's not wise to count on him as a long term manager. Like Seabs said, you need stability in this position.

How was he coping with his health before his managerial appointment, EGame? Could it be the pressure catching up on him or something?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm guessing that's not Arsenal's new blue kit...?


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CNew2 said:


> I read somewhere, can't recall it atm, that Arsenal are lining up to possibly get Juan Mata from Chelsea? Highly doubtful, but when I read the title it made me do a quick double take to make sure I had read it correctly.


:lmao I'd like to see Wenger try.


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> Bad for Tito. Hope he recovers. Even if he scales through this, it's not wise to count on him as a long term manager. Like Seabs said, you need stability in this position.
> 
> How was he coping with his health before his managerial appointment, EGame? Could it the pressure catching up or something?


Hunter said he was looking good, bright & bouncy I think he said. Such a shame.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> There isn't anyone.
> 
> *The one man who is capable of it isn't an option.*
> 
> My only hope is that whoever get's appointment will have Puyol/Xavi as a player coach to make this team work, because it is a serious mess right now.


I'm curious who you're talking about here.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pep


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Respect for Tito as a man but he sucks as a manager. Is a fantastic news that he'll resign and for the love of God please take Roura with you as well.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™;21345777 said:


> Bad for Tito. Hope he recovers. Even if he scales through this, it's not wise to count on him as a long term manager. Like Seabs said, you need stability in this position.
> 
> How was he coping with his health before his managerial appointment, EGame? Could it the pressure catching up or something?


He was diagnosed first in late 2011 back when Pep was still in charge. Then he had a second occurrence towards the end of last year, hence his leaving midway through the season.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I want Jupp Heynckes to take over... the guy is capable for 1 or 2 years but i have a feeling that the new manager is going to be Rubi, the fucker that was brought from Girona.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Hunter said he was looking good, bright & bouncy I think he said. Such a shame.


A shame if true.



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'm curious who you're talking about here.


Surely EGame is talking about Roura, eh? The man he despised during his short stint while Tito was away. EGame despises everyone at Barca bar the players these days anyway


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™;21346201 said:


> A shame if true.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely EGame is talking about Roura, eh? The man he despised during his short stint while Tito was away. EGame despises everyone at Barca bar the players these days anyway


Rosell and Zubi are clowns, I would not miss them a single bit if they went. 

I was critical of Tito's managing last season, but when it comes down to it the way he won the league earned him at least another year at the club. Regardless of how many people didn't like his managerial skills, nobody wanted to see him leave like this.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> pep


I figured he was talking about Pep, but I was hoping he'd say Tony Pulis.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal will get a bargain bin deal for Mata since he won't be needed when Rooney goes to Chelsea.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tito's limits were shown during the matches with Bayern especially during the first game. The guy didn't deserve to be the manager of the greatest club in the world.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Tito's limits were shown during the matches with Bayern especially during the first game. The guy didn't deserve to be the manager of the greatest club in the world.


Terrible comment. He didn't deserve it because he hadn't technically been man managing them for 4 months, threw himself back into the mix for the Bayern game and lost because he couldn't prepare thoroughly due to illness?


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Respect for Tito as a man but he sucks as a manager. Is a fantastic news that he'll resign and for the love of God please take Roura with you as well.


Saying 'respect' at the start of that sentence really is a joke considering how you're saying it's essentially fantastic his health is causing him to leave, especially since this is clearly very serious. Disgusting. Is it fantastic when other people with cancer have to leave their jobs?:no:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yes, completely ignore the monstrous start he got them off to before he went into remission. then it all started to slowly corrode due to the instability around the club.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> Tito's limits were shown during the matches with Bayern especially during the first game. The guy didn't deserve to be the manager of the greatest club in the world.


Incompetence. 

He led Barca to becoming champions of Spain with record points in his first year as a manager whilst fighting cancer through pretty much the entire thing. His tactics were poor against Bayern as well as other big teams through the season. But there was no way he didn't deserve to continue as manager.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Rosell and Zubi are clowns, I would not miss them a single bit if they went.
> 
> I was critical of Tito's managing last season, but when it comes down to it the way he won the league earned him at least another year at the club. *Regardless of how many people didn't like his managerial skills, nobody wanted to see him leave like this*.


True. I hardly like anything Barcelona, but I feel for him. Surely deserves another year in charge. Didn't think he'd stand a chance of competing with Mou last season but he proved me wrong.


----------



## Saviorxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marquinhos is officially a PSG player, he signed a five-year deal.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™;21347001 said:


> Is it fantastic when other people with cancer have to leave their jobs?:no:


you're saying this like he was fired.

And Pep's system was so good that Barcelona could play without a manager. He was around Pep for several years and he knows every detail from him so it's easy to win the La Liga when your single competitor is Real Madrid who were not so good this season.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well that's not true because they struggled when roura was in charge.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Barca's first half of the season under Tito and the second half once Tito was diagnosed again tells you everything you need to know quite frankly.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're being linked with AVB. LOL

Even if he was available, I get the heebee jeebees just at the thought of him managing Barca.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Doesn't he have a big release clause too at Spurs. Can't see Barca buying him out from Spurs. Or any manager actually other than maybe Klopp.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Doesn't he have a big release clause too at Spurs. Can't see Barca buying him out from Spurs. Or any manager actually other than maybe Klopp.*


I don't think we will be able to get any current "top" team manager at this point in time with the pre-season about to start. Also, I don't want that lunatic Biesla anywhere near this club.

We should offer Heynckes the moon.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jupp Heynckes is the only class manager out there but he's retired. Barca would do well to coax him out of retirement, even for one season.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Well he was rumoured to be wanting to stay on at Bayern when Pep was brought in. I could see him pulling a Funk and joining Barca. If not then it's probably someone from within. Lol if it's Roura.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Heynckes did want to continue at Bayern for 1 more season, but was obviously forced out. 

It would be very difficult to convince him to become a manager again, but he did want to continue as a manager for one more year.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wenger's contract is expiring next year.:faint:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well it's official. Tito is out and the new manager will be announced early next week. 

Friendly in Poland tomorrow has been cancelled.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bielsa would be fun for a season. Valverde would have been good if he was still free.


----------



## kingfunkel

Possibly the best Spanish mangers last season were Mel, Paco, Plaza and Vazquez given more time at Deportivo would of saved them. Also Simeone and Montanier as the best 2 non Spanish managers.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona's new coach will not be one of the two assistant coaches, but come from outside the club. Barcelona had plan B prepared. [rac1]

So it's going to be ab outsider. Fuarrkk I have no idea who it could be.


----------



## wizzy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> I know nothing of Salvio and his work, he a decent buy and he a left or right winger?


Right Winger, very good player.

Fast, short but very strong, can handle physical contact well, not a diver.
Excelent finisher, he scores a lot, very good on the defensive end, will help the right back a lot.
Not very good crosser, usually prefer assists using short passes. Cuts inside a lot and works well with the right back on offense exploring 2x1 to open space for him and/or the right back.

All that said, i hope it's fake, and with Navas i don't see why City wants Salvio since both are right wingers who can't play on left


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:kean


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Heynckes is ideally suited.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Andre Santos is finally gone :hb


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In my dreams we will get Jupp. The guy knows Barca inside and out, he exposed every single weakness we had with Bayern. 

In reality we are gonna likely end up with Bielsa. Really don't want him here, the guy is borderline insane.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i've seen tite from corinthians mentioned by some spanish and brazilian football commentators. don't know much about him but his record is certainly good, plus he was in charge when they beat chelsea at the cwc.

avb apparently has a 14 mil barca release clause, but then again everyone seems to have a release clause these days. double blow to spurs as bale could possibly leave if avb did.

i don't think avb would though.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Clearly Fergie is Plan B.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so it's not the new assistant manager Rubi. Maybe they bring Simeone... who knows.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AVB won't go. He already turned down PSG due to loyalty to Levy. Granted, Barca is a much bigger club but Levy wouldn't let it happen. Not this far into pre-season especially.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Heynckes- We German now. 
AVB- We Portuguese now.
Bielsa- We Chilean now.
Simeone- We Argentine now.
Laudrup- We Danish now. 
de Boer- We Dutch now.
Wenger- We French now

SOON.JPG


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lots of reports saying Liverpool have made an approach for Ben Arda

fucksake


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Heynckes- We German now.
> AVB- We Portuguese now.
> Bielsa- We Chilean now.
> Simeone- We Argentine now.
> Laudrup- We Danish now.
> de Boer- We Dutch now.
> Wenger- We French now
> Kean - We Fucked now.


I'm sure he's ready and willing to take the reins here. 

According to Twitter, we're loaning out Reina to Napoli this year instead of selling him..


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hope Tito is okay. Sad news.

Ben Arfa can fuck off.

LOL at Reina going on loan, if true. This club.....


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Liverpool and Napoli are in negotiations over a possible loan deal for reina


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If he could stay fit , Ben Arfa would be a good signing for Pool. He can be a game changer and other than Suarez , Liverpool lack that in the final 3rd.

Only reason I could see in loaning Reina is nobody wants to put up the cash after his poor performances.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Indybullshit but

@indykaila 1m
North East Source: #NUFC making early enquires on Demba Ba. Loan option.

:lmao if theres any truth


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Lots of reports saying Liverpool have made an approach for Ben Arda
> 
> fucksake


Ben Afree?


----------



## kingfunkel

BANKSY said:


> Only reason I could see in loaning Reina is nobody wants to put up the cash after his poor performances.


Or perhaps there's already an agreement between Barca and Liverpool for him next season? Since Valdes is leaving after this season


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Andre Santos to Flamengo


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah on a side note barcas tito... I hope he pulls through. im loosing my nan to cancer too. pray for the guy.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Ben Afree?


Damn Kinnear rubbing off on me already


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Indybullshit but
> 
> @indykaila 1m
> North East Source: #NUFC making early enquires on Demba Ba. Loan option.
> 
> :lmao if theres any truth


Same guy is saying United have made early enquiries for Ibrahimovic.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Heynckes- We German now.
> AVB- We Portuguese now.
> Bielsa- We Chilean now.
> Simeone- We Argentine now.
> Laudrup- We Danish now.
> de Boer- We Dutch now.
> Wenger- We French now
> Redknapp - We liquidated now.
> 
> SOON.JPG


:arry

The Barca shortlist:
Tony Pulis, Gary Megson, Steve Kean, Terry Connor and Roberto Mancini

Take your pick, EGame





Kiz said:


>


His posture is worse than mine. :faint:


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Indykaila is full of shit, he's from leicester and works in KFC, but somehow has sources at every top club in europe


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gutted for Tito. Really think if he was without all these problems he would've been a monster success. Credit to Barca for trying to stick by him.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


>


that is one awkward picture


as for juan, arsenal dont need to buy him. technically hes already theres, but just needs to finish that damn medical


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We German now.

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/204490.html#


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

well this is a very interesting development


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> Andre Santos to Flamengo


Good riddance. One of Wenger's worst ever signings. He's Pascal Cygan level bad :wenger

Shame about Tito. What's happening to him is way more important than football, I hope he pulls through. Heynckes would be ideal tbh. Experienced manager who has won pretty much everything there is to win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sad stuff about Tito. Hope it works out for him. 

Shit day on Arsenal rumors.

-Bernard? No one even close to refutable is claiming any talks, let alone a deal.
-Mata? Would never happen. Chelsea to Arsenal isn't happening with Mourinho in charge.
-Gustavo? Nah. Arsene doesn't particularly care for true #6 midfielders. He wants #8s. 

Meh. Maybe in a few hours, we'll land someone. :shaq

edit: and oh, talk of Gervinho for Yoan Gourcuff. Gourcuff is linked to Arsenal every transfer window. Literally. Every single one over the past 18-24 months. WTF?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lol @ gourcouff. Ive been hearing about wenger reviving his career since before the 2010 world cup

its really sad at this point


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mikey, stop building your hopes up. 

You know what to expect.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jovetic is one awkward looking dude but boy can he kick a ball around on some grass.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Unless Reina is off to Barca next year I don't see the point of loaning him out

Although his 130,000 a week wage is off the bill


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would Napoli need Reina? They already have De Sanctis and recently signed Rafael from Santos.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez supposedly desperate to join Arsenal :mark:


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Suarez supposedly desperate to join Arsenal :mark:


Where'd you read that?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Daily Fail


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Daily Fail also says we signed Bernard.

</B Crushed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aye, I know.

Looks like we're out for Rooney and Higuain.

I get the strange, sudden feeling if the Suarez talks fail (which I think they will)...we'll end up with nothing. 

Pardon me for a moment. I'm going to go RIOT. 



Mozza said:


> Mikey, stop building your hopes up.
> 
> You know what to expect.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal signing Suarez, Mata and maybe rooney/Higuain.

Seems legit :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And Bernard, don't forget!

Been watching lots of Youtube videos.

Coutinho and Zaha look NICE. I know they're just hype videos, but both of them looked like quality. Especially Coutinho. That appears to be great business by L'pool.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

SILLY SEASON ALERT.

ESPN Brazil reporter says Bernard to Arsenal

Daily Fail, citing ESPN Brazil report, says Bernard to Arsenal

ESPN Brazil runs story saying Bernard to Arsenal. Source of the news? Daily Fail.

The bullshit. It's come full circle.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal buying everyone.

:wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

arsenal being tipped to win the emirates cup, kit deal and top 4 next season

dat treble :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, we could probably do all three of those. :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And let's not forget the Profit Making and the Ball Possession trophies as well. We're winning 'em all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Between the sale of Mannone and all the guys off the weekly wages...we're probably + £12m on the summer thus far.

sigh.

:wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that 12 million will be like a new signing


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That Bernard to Goonerville rumour came about from a made-up rumour on twitter, then embellished by the givemesport cunts and eventually the Fail caught wind.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> And let's not forget the Profit Making and the *Ball Possession* trophies as well. We're winning 'em all.


:kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> :kobe


Exactly

We're taking that trophy with our CATALAN play


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Hope Tito is okay. Sad news.
> 
> Ben Arfa can fuck off.
> 
> LOL at Reina going on loan, if true. This club.....





Hank Scorpio said:


> Unless Reina is off to Barca next year I don't see the point of loaning him out
> 
> Although his 130,000 a week wage is off the bill


I don't mind him leaving, wages off the bill and Mignolet gets more gametime



Fargerov said:


> Why would Napoli need Reina? They already have De Sanctis and recently signed Rafael from Santos.


They're trying to get rid of de Sanctis


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> They're trying to get rid of de Sanctis


oh, ignore me then.

i'll be happy with Mignolet and Jones, two world class goalkeepers :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea or United should be in hard for Gustavo tbh.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina on loan? What?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Chelsea or United should be in hard for Gustavo tbh.


Arsenal should be in harder. We've needed someone like him for years.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23383683



> *Christian Benteke: Aston Villa striker signs new deal.*
> 
> Aston Villa striker Christian Benteke has withdrawn his transfer request and signed a new contract until 2017.


:benteke

Lowton also signed a new 4 year contract yesterday, so that's some good stuff with the likes of Weimann and others having already signed new contracts over the summer as well.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal don't play defensive mids tho.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Meh no worries Ham. Guess teams will just have to pick him up next year when Villa are in the championship :hesk2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Reina on loan? What?


Get him off the wage bill until Barca need a keeper next year.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Get him off the wage bill until Barca need a keeper next year.


Im not complaining at all. its just that outside of Negredo & Jovetic joining City I haven't really kept up with any transfer news this week so it kinda surprised me to hear about Reina joining Napoli.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Meh no worries Ham. Guess teams *will just have to pick him up next year* when Villa are in the championship :hesk2












Skipping blue, aqua and red and going straight to yellow this season CGS? :hendo3

Poor Spurs though if they are stuck with Adebayor and Defoe as their strikers. They won't be title challenging or getting in the top 4 unless they sign a better striker than those 2.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not at all Hams. After all this is OUR YEAR Anyway. Im sure Benteke wouldn't mind leaving a championship side to come to us this time next year :hesk2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't like this Reina loan deal.

He's been poor for at least two years now, and was flirting with Barca earlier in the summer. Then his dream move didn't materialise and we are now effectively just doing him a favour by sending him on loan so he can move to Barca next summer.

We should have given him two options:

1. Sit on the bench for the season.
2. Join whichever club comes in for you between now and the end of the summer.

He wouldn't choose Option 1 because then he misses out on the World Cup. Option 2- We get a transfer fee for him, get his wages off the books, and we aren't seen to be granting a favour to an underperforming, want-away player.

The club should be calling the shots, not him.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina still has 3 years on his contract so if Barca want him next season they will still have to stump up a transfer fee. This way Mignolet gets plenty of gametime which is good. Reina as a number 2 is preferrable to the blokes we have, but he costs far more.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Plus at least we get Reina off our paybill for at least a year. Seems like the best move all around really and frankly there isn't any guarentee that Barca WILL pick him up next year. We still could end up selling him to another club if anything.


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23387869



> Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho insists captain John Terry is "not safe" and must prove himself worthy of a first-team place and a new contract.
> 
> Terry, 32, was skipper in Mourinho's previous spell from 2004 to 2007 and has a year left on his current deal.
> 
> Mourinho said: "He's not safe, and he knows he's not safe. The only thing he knows is safe is our friendship, but professionally, nobody's safe.


Why don't you go join your buddy Bridge at Reading, John? :terry


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well media are going wild that Luis "Lucho" Enrique will be the new manager. 

Pretty big risk, especially after his disastrous spell at Roma. 

Nevertheless, we Spanish now.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

News going round that we've made a new bid for Fabregas, £30m + add ons


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuckin lol @ United. 

Moyes has seemingly lost the plot already.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I wish we'd shown this much public interest for Thiago. A player who was actually available. No way Cesc leaves unless they have a marquee CM lined up already which I don't see.*


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

wouldnt of made a difference with Thiago, he said that Pep called him after the u-21 tournament, and he decided back then.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Bartomeu (vice president): "Barça can assure we wont listen to any offers for Cesc. It is totally ruled out, he's not for sale." *

Moyes obviously didn't get the memo. 

I now know how PSG must feel with Barca hassling them about Thiago Silva. United are doing the same with Cesc.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i hope moyes personally calls barca

y'know, like he demanded with lescott.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> *Bartomeu (vice president): "Barça can assure we wont listen to any offers for Cesc. It is totally ruled out, he's not for sale." *
> 
> Moyes obviously didn't get the memo.
> 
> I now know how PSG must feel with Barca hassling them about Thiago Silva. United are doing the same with Cesc.


yeah because its not as if barca harass other players.....

they were worse getting fabregas from arsenal, remember all the barca players coming out everyday saying he belongs at barca, then the incident with putting the shirt on him




also



> “Do you think I would get into a contract with that mob. Jesus Christ, no chance,” said Ferguson. “I wouldn’t sell them a virus.”


:troll


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

30 mils is not enough for player like Fabregas.If I was running Barca I'd lol'd at bid like that,45 mils at least or maybe no cash deal just exchange Rooney><Fabregas.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> yeah because its not as if barca harass other players.....
> 
> they were worse getting fabregas from arsenal, remember all the barca players coming out everyday saying he belongs at barca, then the incident with putting the shirt on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Our scouting network is shit hence why Barca players convince outside players to join our club. Pique and Puyol are in charge of recruiting Spanish players (like Cesc) while Alves and Adriano are in charge of Brazilian players (Main reason we got Neymar). Afterall, it's not like they aren't getting paid to do their job. :lelbron

Cesc himself, Tito and Barca management have all stated he's not leaving. Moyes is just showing desperation at this point.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/15/joleon-lescott-everton-manchester-city-transfer-saga



> David Moyes labels Manchester City's pursuit of Joleon Lescott 'disgusting'


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And submitting a bid to sign one of our star players the day after our manager stepped due to cancer isn't tasteless or destabilizing to the club at all. :lelbron


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> And submitting a bid to sign one of our star players the day after our manager stepped due to cancer isn't tasteless or destabilizing to the club at all. :lelbron


the bid was made yesterday before the announcement


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> And submitting a bid to sign one of our star players the day after our manager stepped due to cancer isn't tasteless or destabilizing to the club at all. :lelbron


Even if the bid was placed today, which it wasn't, it still wouldn't be "tasteless".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OUT WITH THE TRASH

IN WITH THE CATALAN CLASS


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wigan is Catalan now? :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Wigan is Catalan now? :brodgers


We'll see who is :brodgers when we win the POSSESSION at the end of the season :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the possession trophy will definitely one worth keeping an eye on this season


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Arsenal are looking to repeat


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

possessiongrini will bring the trophy home.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sums up the fact we need a decent striker, but we'll no doubt start the season with Adebayor and Defoe :side:.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsene apparently said last week that Man Utd is wasting its time pursuing Cesc.

Translation: If he's for sale, I'm buying him using our first buyback clause.

It's either Barca or Arsenal for Cesc. My guess is Barca. Unless his GF really wants him to move back to London to be with the family.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool Have submitted a 18m bid for Bernard - Twitter trash


Pls


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

nelson oliveira on loan to cardiff.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

HoL is right. Arsene doesn't like true DMs. So, no Gustavo.

and John Cross says Cesc has told people he'd only return to Arsenal, if anyone. 

However, Barca have loaned out a few of CMs so who would replace Cesc? They'd need cover. Just cannot see him moving. As much as I would love it.

edit: Oliveria?! FIFA13 beast, he is.

Glad to see a prospect of his stature in the Prem.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would be extremely surprised if we're making these very public bids without any indication whether Fabregas would be interested in a move


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#4 kit number is now available. Per is now #2.

And we still haven't named a captain.

Come back home, Cesc. #Dreaming


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If United got a bid accepted for Fabregas, would Arsenal realistically try and hijack it with their first offer refusal?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

100% yes.

Arsenal would ask Cesc if he wants to return. If he says yes, Arsenal would give Barca £25m. 

It's been said that Arsene strugged with the sale of Cesc. He's said it was his worst moment as a manager, losing him. They have a close relationship akin to a father/son. They still speak regularly. 

It's Barca or Arsenal. 

Me thinks the public bids are a smokescreen from United. Of what? I guess we will know before August 31st.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's a non issue right now, they won't do anything about the bid until the new manager is appointed


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Cesc somehow does end up at United, I would probably take a football sabbatical. 

The pain. It'd be too much...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't Cesc say something like, "The only three people I owe in my life are my mother, father, and Arsene Wenger"? With the clause in Cesc's contract, his relationship with Wenger/Arsenal, etc. there's just no real way I see him landing at United. I don't see him anywhere other than Barca or Arsenal. 

I'm also with The Damage. If Cesc wound up at United it'd cripple my soul. My footballing Red Wedding.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

THe Sun will be reporting tomorrow that Chelsea are going to make a £24m bid for Rooney


no chance that is getting accepted


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ooooooooooooh. You had to bring up red wedding too.

enaldo :jose

edit: £24m? I'd take it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the sun :hayden3

so no chance it's actually happening either.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Sun are a bastion of credibility, fuck are y'all talking about?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is the sun the newspaper with the topless girls in it?

because if so, its my favourite


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes. You look at page 3 for the tits then you flip it to the back pages where you read about Momo Sylla becoming the new manager of Man Utd and how Everton just signed Mark Schwarzer for a pig's leg and a cocktail sausage. That is your Sun Newspaper.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Looks like Roma cloned RVP under the alias Strootman.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Yes. You look at page 3 for the tits then you flip it to the back pages where you read about Momo Sylla becoming the new manager of Man Utd and how Everton just signed Mark Schwarzer for a pig's leg and a cocktail sausage. That is your Sun Newspaper.


Never thought I'd read the name Momo Sylla in 2013 on a forum that's not based around Celtic.

EDIT: aw shit I just wasted my 2000'th post talking about a Bench Warmer


----------



## APEX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I thought Strootman would end up in the Prem.

With the Fabregas saga, I really do feel he'll end up at Arsenal, just out of respect. No one seems to be bothered about going to Man United, they've lost their appeal since Fergie left.

Really excited about the possible Rooney signing for Chelsea, could be a cracker.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Never thought I'd read the name Momo Sylla in 2013 on a forum that's not based around Celtic.
> 
> EDIT: aw shit I just wasted my 2000'th post talking about a Bench Warmer


God of Cunt mentioned him a couple of days ago in rants and it blew my fucking mind.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Cesc issue would depend on the new manager and Cesc himself. Why would he want to leave Barca for United? Playing time won't be a problem for Cesc, as he is replacing Xavi.

#4 is vacant now. It could mean a lot of things; it could also mean that Santi's wearing it next season.




GOD of CUNT said:


> Didn't Cesc say something like, "The only three people I owe in my life are my mother, father, and Arsene Wenger"? With the clause in Cesc's contract, his relationship with Wenger/Arsenal, etc. there's just no real way I see him landing at United. I don't see him anywhere other than Barca or Arsenal.
> 
> I'm also with The Damage. If Cesc wound up at United it'd cripple my soul. My footballing Red Wedding.


Yes, he said after he moved from Arsenal to Barca.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Which position(s) does Arsenal need strengthening in the most?


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> This Cesc issue would depend on the new manager and Cesc himself. Why would he want to leave Barca for United? Playing time won't be a problem for Cesc, as he is replacing Xavi.
> 
> #4 is vacant now. It could mean a lot of things; it could also mean that Santi's wearing it next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he said after he moved from Arsenal to Barca.


Think cesc issue with barca is more deep rooted then just playing time, his gone back to home town club after being chased by them for years, he wanted to go to barca in 2010 but the move was blocked & barca ended up winning CL in 2011, cesc also spent large part of the 10-11 season injured but doesn't take away from him being the main man at arsenal for good few years. In end everyone knows game over & he gets dream move to Barca his back home at the best team in world & Cesc is brought with idea replacing Xavi long term. 

But Xavi still around & pep Barca play with set posistions every player has role to play & cesc is to advanced likes attacking to much & when barca lose ball dont have players to press high cos players out position (Cesc & Sanchez), pep has change shape to accommodate Sanchez & Cesc yet keep Xavi & iniesta in it he goes 3-4-3 with Cesc as false no10 & messi as false no9. Pep 11-12 barca lose high pressing as a result & found out on counter attack more & more they also are coming to end of their cycle which isn't anything to do with Cesc personally but it is a factor cos now under different manager from 12-13 season with Tito.

Tito knows with cesc in side barca & in general after so many years on top as best team around menatlly the team is losing its sharpness so tito decides that barca should play without set posistions on pitch. So from start of season to Dec barca play some brilliant football & Cesc is playing well he has no responsibilities about pressing high or chasing back all game, barca though are conceding more chances & goals then want to. Barca essential wrap up la liga by Dec & unlike under Pep when peak at towards end of season, barca have done hard work by Dec as they know that La Liga is done they have got league back. 

Tito health becomes concern from Jan to March as a result barca play well within themselves & are not as fluid as once were at start of season, not as sharp mentally & manager isn't around to give them any guidance. Barca first big game is AC milan away Cesc & iniesta both start but get in each other way on pitch both make similar runs & movement causing barca to slow down passing move & barca decide not pick Villa so no one is running in behind so Barca go back to what they know iniesta Xavi & Busquets as cm 3 & tello lw & mainly pedro rw or Sanchez rw Messi as false no9, villa & cesc miss out & from rest season Cesc has to sit on bench for big games he should be replacing Xavi long term but still on bench. When messi gets Injuyed barca finally find a role for him as false no9 it works great. But that's not role cesc told he be playing & means cesc is only back up player he can't play iniesta role while his still a round, to advanced play Xavi role & him & iniesta get in each other way & Xavi still around cant play him as inside forward on LW cos need tello width & villa is still needed & from 13-14 neymar play there instead, cesc can't play RW either so his only left with playing as the false no9 a role that messi plays so he ain't getting that spot either.

What I think problem is that he went from being main man at arsenal to being squad player in 2 years at home town club, after all years waiting go back home he finally did & things aren't working out, even under new manager will he still be ok sitting on bench waiting for Injury or for Xavi to retire? Thiago didn't think so who is younger & more in the mould of Xavi then cesc ever can be & he played less then Cesc did last season. For Barca they thought brought player who would slot right in into there way of playing but found out Cesc style only suits a false no9 which Messi playsthat his best role in this current barca side, so instead playing off & around messi his generally a good back up to Messi. It has to hurt Cesc to see & my guess know all this as it means he has wait around bit longer before gets him time but his now 26 & next year 27 his entering prime years & not selected for big games, doesn't have main role at boyhood club & fans don't like him great deal either as most feel over priced buy & his buy has cost one of the best young players from youth set up Thiago leaving them & joining up with old manager Pepe at Bayern. It's a hell of fall for one best players on planet & he still is imo. 

It's complicated cos Barca sold Thaigo & now got no manager but barca still need money to buy a top cb & since Thiago Silva at psg who they want IMO & he cost around 40m & since Neymar cost 50m & his buy blow most barca transfer kitty this summer they recouped about 20m from selling both Thiago & villa they will still need sell let another player go & Cesc is most likely option along with Sanchez id say but Messi on new long term deal on bigger wages & Neymar is 2nd highest earner at club now so need recoup some wages somehow. It doesn't look good for Cesc. Barca never said no don't come back again to our first 25M bid from us all said was we want 35M which I think we took as encouragement & think our latest offer of 30M straight up & the add ons included properly of 5m takes it to 35M they wanted. Now up to barca see if that's what they want, going by what Sky sports say they reckon Cesc is open to return to PL & to us but only if his told by barca that they don't need him anymore & accept our latest offer with be final blow to Cesc time at Barca, if that does happen its a big if then be Interesting see what happens next.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Which position(s) does Arsenal need strengthening in the most?


Forward and defensive mid, even if we don't play with a DM these days, but we've always played with one--Petit, Gilberto, or attacking mid Alex Song. If I had to chose out of these two, it would be a forward. We can't go in with Giroud as our main striker next season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd say a forward as well.

I'd like to see him run with a DM again to see how that goes, but he hasn't really used one since Song, and even then I'm not sure that counts because Song was always prone to pushing forward and staying there. I've wanted him to bring in a decent holding mid for a while, but then I'm not the manager and don't really know shit so w/e.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's really time for Arsenal to step up their game and buy some good players. They keep saying they are willing to spend this year and then proceed to do nothing. Classic Wenger move.

Apparently Twente's Chadli is on his way to the Spurs for around 7m euro. 



The Monster said:


> Think cesc issue with barca is more deep rooted then just playing time, his gone back to home town club after being chased by them for years, he wanted to go to barca in 2010 but the move was blocked & barca ended up winning CL in 2011, cesc also spent large part of the 10-11 season injured but doesn't take away from him being the main man at arsenal for good few years. In end everyone knows game over & he gets dream move to Barca his back home at the best team in world & Cesc is brought with idea replacing Xavi long term.
> 
> But Xavi still around & pep Barca play with set posistions every player has role to play & cesc is to advanced likes attacking to much & when barca lose ball dont have players to press high cos players out position (Cesc & Sanchez), pep has change shape to accommodate Sanchez & Cesc yet keep Xavi & iniesta in it he goes 3-4-3 with Cesc as false no10 & messi as false no9. Pep 11-12 barca lose high pressing as a result & found out on counter attack more & more they also are coming to end of their cycle which isn't anything to do with Cesc personally but it is a factor cos now under different manager from 12-13 season with Tito.
> 
> Tito knows with cesc in side barca & in general after so many years on top as best team around menatlly the team is losing its sharpness so tito decides that barca should play without set posistions on pitch. So from start of season to Dec barca play some brilliant football & Cesc is playing well he has no responsibilities about pressing high or chasing back all game, barca though are conceding more chances & goals then want to. Barca essential wrap up la liga by Dec & unlike under Pep when peak at towards end of season, barca have done hard work by Dec as they know that La Liga is done they have got league back.
> 
> Tito health becomes concern from Jan to March as a result barca play well within themselves & are not as fluid as once were at start of season, not as sharp mentally & manager isn't around to give them any guidance. Barca first big game is AC milan away Cesc & iniesta both start but get in each other way on pitch both make similar runs & movement causing barca to slow down passing move & barca decide not pick Villa so no one is running in behind so Barca go back to what they know iniesta Xavi & Busquets as cm 3 & tello lw & mainly pedro rw or Sanchez rw Messi as false no9, villa & cesc miss out & from rest season Cesc has to sit on bench for big games he should be replacing Xavi long term but still on bench. When messi gets Injuyed barca finally find a role for him as false no9 it works great. But that's not role cesc told he be playing & means cesc is only back up player he can't play iniesta role while his still a round, to advanced play Xavi role & him & iniesta get in each other way & Xavi still around cant play him as inside forward on LW cos need tello width & villa is still needed & from 13-14 neymar play there instead, cesc can't play RW either so his only left with playing as the false no9 a role that messi plays so he ain't getting that spot either.
> 
> What I think problem is that he went from being main man at arsenal to being squad player in 2 years at home town club, after all years waiting go back home he finally did & things aren't working out, even under new manager will he still be ok sitting on bench waiting for Injury or for Xavi to retire? Thiago didn't think so who is younger & more in the mould of Xavi then cesc ever can be & he played less then Cesc did last season. For Barca they thought brought player who would slot right in into there way of playing but found out Cesc style only suits a false no9 which Messi playsthat his best role in this current barca side, so instead playing off & around messi his generally a good back up to Messi. It has to hurt Cesc to see & my guess know all this as it means he has wait around bit longer before gets him time but his now 26 & next year 27 his entering prime years & not selected for big games, doesn't have main role at boyhood club & fans don't like him great deal either as most feel over priced buy & his buy has cost one of the best young players from youth set up Thiago leaving them & joining up with old manager Pepe at Bayern. It's a hell of fall for one best players on planet & he still is imo.
> 
> It's complicated cos Barca sold Thaigo & now got no manager but barca still need money to buy a top cb & since Thiago Silva at psg who they want IMO & he cost around 40m & since Neymar cost 50m & his buy blow most barca transfer kitty this summer they recouped about 20m from selling both Thiago & villa they will still need sell let another player go & Cesc is most likely option along with Sanchez id say but Messi on new long term deal on bigger wages & Neymar is 2nd highest earner at club now so need recoup some wages somehow. It doesn't look good for Cesc. Barca never said no don't come back again to our first 25M bid from us all said was we want 35M which I think we took as encouragement & think our latest offer of 30M straight up & the add ons included properly of 5m takes it to 35M they wanted. Now up to barca see if that's what they want, going by what Sky sports say they reckon Cesc is open to return to PL & to us but only if his told by barca that they don't need him anymore & accept our latest offer with be final blow to Cesc time at Barca, if that does happen its a big if then be Interesting see what happens next.


Dude you need to learn how to structure sentences.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gustavo/Suarez are the two players i want us to bring in to strengthen the team.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol Your user title is funny, The Monster.



Fortitude said:


> I thought Strootman would end up in the Prem.
> 
> With the Fabregas saga, I really do feel he'll end up at Arsenal, just out of respect. No one seems to be bothered about going to Man United, they've lost their appeal since Fergie left.
> 
> Really excited about the possible Rooney signing for Chelsea, could be a cracker.


Which club do you support?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hands off Suarez, Alex


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anybody catch Mandzukic goal against Hamburg yesterday? Brilliant set-piece.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Leave The Monster alone, you *******. He's the only nice guy around here in this sea of pricks. Plus I always enjoy needing to set aside 5 minutes to read his posts.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Raul Albiol off to Napoli.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Anybody catch Mandzukic goal against Hamburg yesterday? Brilliant set-piece.


I thought Thiago was majestic yesterday.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't watch the match. Just saw the highlights.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I agree with the Monster though. Cesc was THE MAN at Arsenal and at Barca, he has been demoted to the bench and is used as a back up for Messi. Plus, he's not appreciated at Barca. The fans don't think he's special, while Barca management have handled him poorly. Should have never left Arsenal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs agree deal with Nacer Chadli from FC Twente. 7 million pounds or euros, not sure which. Either way, this is a great move, we needed another wide forward to play in a 4-3-3 and at only 23 I'm very happy. Bale looks sure to be on the right hand side this season judging by this transfer and the pre-season games so far.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I agree with the Monster though. Cesc was THE MAN at Arsenal and at Barca, he has been demoted to the bench and is used as a back up for Messi. Plus, he's not appreciated at Barca. The fans don't think he's special, while Barca management have handled him poorly. Should have never left Arsenal.


The fans don't think he is anything special because he plays like shit 80% of the time. Even when placed in his natural position in midfield he's been disappointing. He said it was his dream to play at Barca, he paid money out of his own pocket to come here, he cut his wages to be be here and he even admitted he would accept taking a secondary role at Barca, knowing very well upon arrival that he wasn't going to bench Xavi or Iniesta. 

Regardless of what happened in the past though, _everyone_ is counting on him this season, because he will be a starter and he will have to be a leader in the team. If he fails this season, then I wouldn't have a problem with him leaving.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> The fans don't think he is anything special because he plays like shit 80% of the time. Even when placed in his natural position in midfield he's been disappointing. He said it was his dream to play at Barca, he paid money out of his own pocket to come here, he cut his wages to be be here and he even admitted he would accept taking a secondary role at Barca, knowing very well upon arrival that he wasn't going to bench Xavi or Iniesta.
> 
> Regardless of what happened in the past though, _everyone_ is counting on him this season, because he will be a starter and he will have to be a leader in the team. If he fails this season, then I wouldn't have a problem with him leaving.


Where is he going to play?


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If the Telegraph & Times are right with the 40m bid for Rooney, sell sell sell :mark:




Rush said:


> hands off Suarez, Alex


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Spurs agree deal with Nacer Chadli from FC Twente. 7 million pounds or euros, not sure which. Either way, this is a great move, we needed another wide forward to play in a 4-3-3 and at only 23 I'm very happy. Bale looks sure to be on the right hand side this season judging by this transfer and the pre-season games so far.


Lloris

Walker - Kaboul - Vert - BAE

Paulinho - Sandro - Dembele

Lennon/Chadli - Ade - Bale​
Not bad


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

obviously Spurs are already making preparations for when Bale comes to us :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chezzer
Jenk, Kos, Merte, Gibbs/Monreal
Gustavo/Wilshere, Arteta/Ramsey
Theo, Suarez, Santi
Giroud

Arsene plz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

JOEL

Coleman - Jagielka - Alcaraz - Baines

Fellaini

Gibson - Pienaar

Mirallas - Kone/Jelavic - Barca Lad​
:moyes1 

CATALAN


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Lloris
> 
> Walker - Kaboul - Vert - BAE
> 
> Paulinho - Sandro - Dembele
> 
> Lennon/Chadli - Ade - Bale​
> Not bad


(Y)

THE BELGIANS ARE COMING

Let's hope we can swap Ade out for someone like Soldado and it would be :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you should get an everton top with 'barca lad' on the back.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Chezzer
> Jenk, Kos, Merte, Gibbs/Monreal
> Gustavo/Wilshere, Arteta/Ramsey
> Theo, Suarez, Santi
> Giroud
> 
> Arsene plz


Why does that Giroud face remind me of Rylan? :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

im guessing our first 11 will be identical to last years, but with a stronger bench


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> you should get an everton top with 'barca lad' on the back.












:brodgers if the badge wasn't on it I'd get it on that kit, I'll probably get last seasons kit though with it on for shits and giggles.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

6 pounds for the premier league logo? what a scam


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> (Y)
> 
> THE BELGIANS ARE COMING
> 
> Let's hope we can swap Ade out for someone like Soldado and it would be :mark:


Valencia want £25m for him, and you're not paying that for a 28 year old. Cisse's an option, so's Remy, but honestly neither of them are head and shoulders above Ade & Defoe. Starting to look a tad bleak.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And £6 to gift wrap it. 

No wonder we're skint, nobody pays stupid prices like that.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neuer
Lahm - Boateng/DvB - Dante/Kirchoff - Alaba
Martinez/Thiago - Schweini/Thiago
Robben/Muller - Gotze/Kroos - Ribery/Shaqiri
Mandzukic/Muller​
:reggie


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bayern's 3rd team could probably win the bundesliga at this point


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Where is he going to play?


He's going to play Xavi's position. Tito was planning on significantly cutting the number of games Xavi played this season and have Cesc/Thiago play more, mainly due to age as well as injury. Of course, Cesc isn't Xavi so Barca will have to adapt to him being there, but nevertheless, he will be playing more. It's obvious to everyone after last season that Xavi was completely burned out.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Also looks like the next Barca manager is going to be either TATA MARTINO or LUCHO 

I'm okay with either one as long as we sign a fucking defender.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Gea

Rafael(C) Ferdinand Evans BAINES

Carrick FABGREGAS

Zaha Kagawa BALE

RVP​
:mark:

I don't hate it.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But who was Wayne Rooney?


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wayne Rooney


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Valencia want £25m for him, and you're not paying that for a 28 year old. Cisse's an option, so's Remy, but honestly neither of them are head and shoulders above Ade & Defoe. Starting to look a tad bleak.


That's true, but their financial situation is frankly awful right now so they may have no choice to sell for a lower price. Soldado is proven and I'd happily take him with open arms. Apart from him, you're right though it's looking a little slim since all our other targets have either been snapped up, signed a new deal or are out of our price range.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mignolet

Johnson Kolo Agger Enrique

Gerrard Lucas

Aspas Alberto Coutinho

Sturridge​
Kolo might be replaced but :brodgers

Dat Spanish speaking three man line behind Sturridge :mark:

I'm expecting plenty of "Vamos amigos, RAPIDO" this season, and also a lot of "u wot m8s?" :sturridge


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

looks kinda bare with suarez gone


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Andy Lewis ‏@AndyLewisAD 56m
> 
> Hamburg's Sporting Director Oliver Kreuzer confirmed today they want to sign Nikica Jelavic #EFC


Apparently they wanted to buy him for £10million last year. 

I love him and don't want him to leave.  If it leaves us with only ANICHEBE and Kone with Vellios as back up, nah ya alright. 

If we get £10mil for him and bring in another striker to compete with Kone, I may be tempted depending on who we could bring in.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We Belgian now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not as belgian as chelsea

lukaku, kdb, courtios, hazard


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Mignolet
> 
> Johnson Kyriakos Agger Enrique
> 
> Gerrard Lucas
> 
> Aspas Coutinho Bernard
> 
> Sturridge​


fixed :side:


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We won't be loaning out our Belgians though.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

only one of them will be on loan

the other 3 will be starting


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As i knwo nothing of Salvio, can someone tell Pellegrini to get Bernard for our left hand side instead please.. tnx


----------



## Hajduk1911

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

as a Croatian, I always thought Jelavic was a tad big overrated, he is very lucky he managed to get to the EPL and had a decent 3-4 months there. He is a limited player to me, but maybe I say that because the Croatian NT doesn't usually play an "English style" of football, rarely we use long balls or set pieces so we don't play to his strengths


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We never hoof it to Jelavic and his goals don't come from free kicks and corners launched in to the box.

He's a poacher who feeds off getting in to the box and slotting stuff away.






Good job on being wrong about anything Premier League related again though. xxx


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Liverpool goalkeeper Pepe Reina (30) will join Napoli on loan this season. Next year, he will move to Barcelona on a permanent deal. [md]*

The beginning of the end for FCB.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if liverpool can get even half his wages off for the season + maybe some type of fee then they've done exceptionally well.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How much is he on right now? Can't be over too much.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Probably about 80-90k a week, if I had to guess.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

110k a week for Reina.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> *We never hoof it to Jelavic and his goals don't come from free kicks and corners launched in to the box.*
> 
> He's a poacher who feeds off getting in to the box and slotting stuff away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on being wrong about anything Premier League related again though. xxx


He never really had that kind of "service" at Rangers, either. The guy's a hell of a poacher, and his positional sense is pretty fantastic.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jesus....

Get him out quick.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hopefully he goes to Barca, so they dont start sniffing round de Gea :side:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't think we'd sign him as our #1. Pinto's contract also expires next year if I recall, so Reina might be used as a back-up. Fuck having him either way, I'd rather just keep Pinto. 

Oh and Higuain to Napoli is almost a done deal. 

http://www.marca.com/2013/07/21/en/football/real_madrid/1374418956.html

Let me taste them tears Arsenal fans.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I live by the mantra, until it happens, it's never going to happen.

I don't get too high about transfer stuff when I know there is a great chance it won't happen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd rather have The Cannibal, anyways.

(probs won't get him, either)


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I don't think we'd sign him as our #1. Pinto's contract also expires next year if I recall, so Reina might be used as a back-up. Fuck having him either way, I'd rather just keep Pinto.
> 
> Oh and Higuain to Napoli is almost a done deal.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2013/07/21/en/football/real_madrid/1374418956.html
> 
> Let me taste them tears Arsenal fans.


I will admit that I let myself believe about Higuain. I usually don't get excited about transfers until they actually happen, but I let myself slip on that one.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DeBruyne and Courtois will be on loan. No way Courtois ousts cech next season and DeBruyne will never oust Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Schurrle or Fat Frank.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

De Bruyne is not going to be out on loan. And he will get playing time as he is a fantastic young player and has been reassured from Mourinho already.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> De Bruyne is not going to be out on loan. And he will get playing time as he is a fantastic young player and has been reassured from Mourinho already.


Mata, Oscar, Hazard and Schurrle are better though. He might get games in the Carling Cup, but he will be in no way a starter.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di marzio saying higuain to napoli is done too, 37 mil euro + 3 mil in bonuses.

not worth that at all, not surprised to see arsenal not follow up. madrid have taken napoli to the cleaners for 50+ mil in players they don't want.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well fucking Bayern are plowing through every team they play. Looks like playing them will be a nightmare this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Mata, Oscar, Hazard and Schurrle are better though. He might get games in the Carling Cup, but he will be in no way a starter.


KDB is better than oscar and andre currently. he had a very, very good season on loan

second, all of our attacking midfielders are different types of players, so we guaranteed to have a lot of rotation depending on who we are playing


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Mata, Oscar, Hazard and Schurrle are better though. He might get games in the Carling Cup, but he will be in no way a starter.


Schurrle is not better than him at all. Brazilian Oscar is, but Chelsea Oscar isn't. De Bruyne will get a lot of play next season. Last year we damn near killed MAZACAR with all the minutes they had to play because Marin was bollocks and Moses wasn't the most reliable. Now with KDB and Schurrle around, we can rotate the 3 behind the striker properly.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Chadli to rival Giroud for Alex's affections. 

Don't ask how I found this. :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

KDB over Schurrle? Yeah, if based on last season maybe. Perhaps check out the 3 seasons before that.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

A few seasons ago Rooney was your best striker. Things change.

PRETTIEST player in the Premier League:


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*











Yohandsome


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In news which I'm sure will depress all of you, BIG ALF is headed back to turkey on loan :jose


:ndiaye

leave the memories alone. Fuck off if we replace him w/ MRLSH. Would've liked to have a replacement CM in before he leaves, really think he has a ton of potential but probably on too much if he isn't going to be a regular. booooourns. Graham/:mangane/:ndiaye might be our WOAT transfer window if only one of them came good and they all left within 6 months. Apparently MON threw shitloads of money at them all too. Ugh.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> A few seasons ago Rooney was your best striker. Things change.
> 
> PRETTIEST player in the Premier League:


They're both 22. I'd give the edge to Schurrle personally. He;s classy as fuck.

Higuain celebrating his Napoli move by killing the mighty Bournemouth. 

Inb4 Bournemouth beat Arsenal in Capital One Cup.

:wenger


----------



## Hajduk1911

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Palace interested in two Croatian players, one completely untested but a prospect who will only cost less than 1 million euros and the other a reserve NT player. The prospect is Mislav Orsic, U21 international who scored double digit goals for a team relegated in the Croatian league, would be a MASSIVE jump to the EPL in all honesty, really only Modric has done it straight for the Croatian league but he already had loads of international experience. The more experienced player is Schildenfeld who I think is a free. He did well at Euro 2012 but at the club level he lacks consistency, seems to change clubs every 12-18 months


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Bryan Oviedo says hi as the PRETTIEST player in the Prem x


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh and we're apparently close to aly cissokho on loan but he's holding out for Liverpool/Everton interest.


Fucking scousers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Oh and we're apparently close to aly cissokho on loan but he's holding out for Liverpool/Everton interest.
> 
> 
> Fucking scousers.


:brodgers


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

40 million for Higuain is way the fuck too much. Arsene wouldn't pay that to ransom his own mother (though hopefully he'll pay it for The Cannibal). If I'm Real, I'm laughing my ass off all the way to the bank from the business they've gotten from Napoli this summer (and fair play to them for it).


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently United have made a 15£ offer for Cabaye.

They french now!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



froot said:


> apparently United have made a 15£ offer for Cabaye.
> 
> They french now!


Wouldn't be shocked if J.K ended up accepting 15 quid for him.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cabaye won't leave unless he can take Debuchy with him.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Higuain is worth nowhere near that much but I guess Real knew there was interest from other clubs and that Napoli had confirmed Rafa had over £100m to spend after the Cavani sale so Napoli got played. Madrid doing some pretty fantastic business this summer so far. 60m Euros for Higuain/Albiol/Callejon. Christ. Shame that Ronaldo is leaving though :fergie*


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Wouldn't be shocked if J.K ended up accepting 15 quid for him.


He's bringing in Sunderland born and admitted supporter Mick Harford in :lmao

"[Sunderland] are my team & always will be. I always want them to do well"- Harford


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Shlong wins. Dreamboat.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WINNER


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Apparently they wanted to buy him for £10million last year.
> 
> I love him and don't want him to leave.  If it leaves us with only ANICHEBE and Kone with Vellios as back up, nah ya alright.
> 
> If we get £10mil for him and bring in another striker to compete with Kone, I may be tempted depending on who we could bring in.


Mirallas can fullfil the striker role easily.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

€40m euros for Higuain is crazy money. Brilliant dal for Madrid. Wonder if they re gonna reinvest that now into either Suarez or Bale


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now that Levy knows Madrid have an extra 40 million...

150 million for Bale. Plus Modric back.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> €40m euros for Higuain is crazy money. Brilliant dal for Madrid. Wonder if they re gonna reinvest that now into either Suarez or Bale


If they come for either of them they better be prepared to be taken to the cleaners. That was insane money for Higuain, no wonder Arsenal backed out of there

EDIT: ABH knows the score


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Madrid to follow the trend this window and make a 5 million pound bid for Bale.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Madrid to follow the trend this window and make a 5 million pound bid for Bale.


First they have to prepare to make this bid.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£40 Million for Rooney apparently :lmao He's not a bad player but I just think 40 Million is too much for a player like Rooney, I don't get why English players are so overpriced, Rooney is apparently worth 40 Million yet Michu was bought for 2 Mill? It doesn't add up.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



The Cowboy!! said:


> £40 Million for Rooney apparently :lmao He's not a bad player but I just think 40 Million is too much for a player like Rooney, I don't get why English players are so overpriced, Rooney is apparently worth 40 Million yet Michu was bought for 2 Mill? It doesn't add up.


Michu was playing in the Spanish 2nd Division when Swansea bought him. Even the Spanish teams didn't think he was worth much.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Michu was playing in the Spanish 2nd Division when Swansea bought him. Even the Spanish teams didn't think he was worth much.


He had just scored 15 goals mostly from a midfield position in la liga the season before he joined Swansea.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

My mistake, i forgot they got promoted the season before... Oops.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Michu was playing in the Spanish 2nd Division when Swansea bought him. Even the Spanish teams didn't think he was worth much.


Erm, no he wasn't... He was playing in La Liga and had just finished the season as the highest scoring midfield player (I cound Messi and Ronaldo as forwards).


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Schurrle is not better than him at all. Brazilian Oscar is, but Chelsea Oscar isn't. De Bruyne will get a lot of play next season. Last year we damn near killed MAZACAR with all the minutes they had to play because Marin was bollocks and Moses wasn't the most reliable. Now with KDB and Schurrle around, we can rotate the 3 behind the striker properly.


I'm delighted with the attacking options we have going into the season. No one is untouchable.

Was really impressed by KDB, clearly outclassed Schurrle in our first pre season game. Guy would be world class if developed right. 

How did Schurrle fare in today's game?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rosell has written a letter to United telling them to FUCK OFF because Cesc isn't for sale. 

Goodluck on your midfield goals in 2014.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Tbh I'm a United fan and I don't want Fabregas. I'd prefer to get Strootman (or Fellaini), Baines and Bale. Latter's a pipe dream but if we can do it, GREAT.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal to put in a £50m(!!!) bid in for Suarez. (Daily Mail)


Can I be paid to spew bullshit?! Ugh. 

:wenger


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mikey, Arsene isn't going to spend anything until you get dumped from the top 4 and if Spurs can get a decent striker, Everton continue to improve and we continue to improve then that will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't know why United are expecting another midfielder. 

Giggs is a player/coach and Phil Neville will come out of retirement and be a playe/coach. :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

my table next season

1. everton
2. city
3. chelsea
4. liverpool
5. spurs
6. swansea
7. arsenal
8-17. dont care
18. united


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Rosell has written a letter to United telling them to FUCK OFF because Cesc isn't for sale.
> 
> Goodluck on your midfield goals in 2014.


Moyes is going to send him back a photo of his dick.

Bid accepted.

:cena5


----------



## kingfunkel

etched Chaos said:


> Michu was playing in the Spanish 2nd Division when Swansea bought him. Even the Spanish teams didn't think he was worth much.


Apart from him being the highest scoring midfielder in a pretty poor Rayo team he was also linked with a move to Manchester United in January.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester United have made a second bid for Barcelona and Spain midfielder Cesc Fabregas, according to United manager David Moyes.
> 
> United confirmed a first offer last Monday and executive vice-chairman Ed Woodward left their pre-season tour to carry out urgent transfer business.
> 
> "As I understand it, Ed had a response [to the first bid]," said Moyes at a press conference in Yokohama.
> 
> "We have made a second offer but Ed is dealing with it rather than me."
> 
> The Scot added: "When you're interested in good players you want to give it every opportunity to materialise and I'll do that. I hope things can continue and move forward.
> 
> "At this moment in time I can only tell you that Ed Woodward is working hard trying to make the deals happen. We can only hope that some of them fall into place shortly."


:moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

david moyes not calling barca personally?

hypocrite.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Give it up Dave this is embarrassing.

He's only ever leaving Barca for Arsenal.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Michu was playing for a very mediocre Spanish team that probably needed the money so obviously they'd accept a "decent" bid. No clubs in England need money. You know English teams > the rest of the world when even clubs like Norwich, Swansea and Sunderland can splash out insane amounts of money on players. Anyway, fuckin' Carroll and Henderson went for loads of money, so from that perspective Rooney will be priced even higher than them. It's stupid.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Quasi clearly didn't see Hendo play at all last season :hayden3


----------



## booned

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










I dont rate him at all. Saw him a few times last season and he had a couple of decent games, but nothing notable. The only reasoning I can see behind it is we're planning on playing Bale up front this season.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ancelotti squashed the rumors of a deal in place for Higuain, but that's what all managers do. 35 million (sterling) is a bit steep for Higuain, but considering the market rate of strikers these days, I wouldn't say it's that off--especially when you consider the 50 million Chelsea spent for 'Nando. :jose

Falcao moving for 50 million and an enormous wage, and Cavani's 55 million + what must be huge wages, the strikers below them are certainly van Persie, Suarez, Aguero, Higuain, Tevez, Lewandowski, etc. It would be incredible if Napoli did agree to pay 35 million for Higuain. De Laurentiis is an insane man when it comes to receiving money. He's not know to be insane enough in paying money.

Anyhow, Rafa is going to do it again now. He will win the Serie A with Napoli and take Napoli to the CL Final, only for them to lose against Bayern. :blatter


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Although Torres sucks and did suck when we bought him, a lot of his fee is based on the fact that he is a superstar. A superstar we were buying from a club in the same league. Internationally, he was a European and World champion as well.

Don't get me wrong, the £50m is clearly a complete waste, but they were reasons for it to be a record breaking transfer at the time.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Although Torres sucks and did suck when we bought him, a lot of his fee is based on the fact that he is a superstar. A superstar we were buying from a club in the same league. Internationally, he was a European and World champion as well.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the £50m is clearly a complete waste, but they were reasons for it to be a record breaking transfer at the time.


Yes, and that's why strikers cost a lot because that's one pivotal position and the "flashiest" of the lot. You don't have defenders winning Ballon d'Or for that reason. The price of a player automatically goes up if he's a striker, especially one from a major international side.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope we bombard United for De Gea next season.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why? your gonna get Reina anyway :brodgers


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I hope we bombard United for De Gea next season.


Don't get too excited, you're getting Reina


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Barca sell Cesc too, Messi will find himself with the same problem as he is with Argentina. Well, the only difference is that Barcelona don't have world class forwards alongside Messi.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



booned said:


> I dont rate him at all. Saw him a few times last season and he had a couple of decent games, but nothing notable. The only reasoning I can see behind it is we're planning on playing Bale up front this season.


From what I've seen of him (albeit not that much) he's been solid. Scored against us twice in the past. And there's no way we'll be playing Bale up front. He thrives outside the box, he'd be nowhere near as effective as the main striker. We need a striker that not only scores goals, but is good enough to occupy defenders to allow Bale to have as much influence as possible.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Why? your gonna get Reina anyway :brodgers


Valdes is confirmed to be leaving, and Pinto's contract expires next year as well.

If both leave we will definitely be signing 2 keepers. Reina will likely be the second choice if he comes.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Even so what are your chances of actually getting De gea without spending a stupid amount? I mean Man U paid what £18m? I can't see them selling him at a loss especially since he is still incredibly young and they see him as a long term success.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm fine with De Gea to Barca. Iniesta will make for nice consolation along with the 40 odd million those cocksuckers will have pay.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

L'equipe reporting that Arsenal have signed Bernard?

Wut? Too good a signing to be true.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm fine with De Gea to Barca. Iniesta will make for nice consolation along with the 40 odd million those cocksuckers will have pay.


You sound like those Arsenal fans when we were after Cesc :cheer


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As long as Barca stay away from Courtois it's all good.

As for Rooney to Chelsea, I decided straight away it was a terrible idea but I'm slowly coming round to it. £40m is too much but if the price was right I'd be on board.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Our new manager is pretty much confirmed to be TATA MARTINO. 

Expectations for this season have to be dropped dramatically now and I honestly don't think we will win much, if anything at all. But judging by TATA's philosphy, he is an ideal candidate. I'm looking forward to seeing what he will do with the team.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

booned still has Villa in his sig :hayden3


Competition time folks: Best quote of the day?


> Ryan Bertrand believes his long-term future is at Chelsea. The 23-year-old is wanted by Liverpool but is determined to bide his time at Stamford Bridge and compete with Ashley Cole, 32, for the left-back berth. He said: “I see my future being Chelsea’s No 1 left-back."



or this:



> Wojciech Szczesny insists Arsenal have strengthened over the summer - even though they have yet to make a big signing. The fact no top names are on their way out has convinced the keeper that good times lie ahead.


:brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WOATciech must have seen Ramsey lifting a pair of 2kg dumbbells in the gym. Only strengthening Arsenal have done this summer.

Bertrand wins this. :terry


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool have apparently signed cissoko from Valencia on loan with an option to buy.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs close to signing Soldado. If they make the signing...

Their team is looking excellent this year. A lot better than Arsenal.


----------



## LfcEIRE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Spurs close to signing Soldado. If they make the signing...
> 
> Their team is looking excellent this year. A lot better than Arsenal.


According to London Evening standers spurs aren't willing to pay his 25m release clause but Liverpool are, I only see him signing if Suarez leaves


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lol fucking Levy.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

l'equipe said bernard to arsenal quoting brazilian sources even though no reputed source in brazil has claimed as much. globo esporte or lance! are the best when it comes to brazilian news, neither have said anything. he'll likely end up at porto due to all that 3rd party nonsense

zenit have apparently met the 25 mil asking price of damiao.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> l'equipe said bernard to arsenal quoting brazilian sources even though no reputed source in brazil has claimed as much. globo esporte or lance! are the best when it comes to brazilian news, neither have said anything. he'll likely end up at porto due to all that 3rd party nonsense


Sort of figured something had to be wrong there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Spurs sign Soldado and keep bale they can legitimately make a push for the title IMO.

Doubt they get him though.

Edit: Twice I've made consecutive posts without realising ffs. dat post count


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I hope we bombard United for De Gea next season.


Just throwing it out there EGame but maybe Rubén Blanco Veiga at Celta Vigo is someone worth looking into? is only 17, came into Celta side very late on in season due to injury to no1 gk Javi Varas. But he would suit Barca play, young & wouldn't cost a great deal either. I thought he handled pressure of final game season when Celta beat Espanyol 1-0 to stay up brilliantly he kept Celta in game with great saves & defence in front oh him also played a big part towards end of season with good defensives displays & few clean sheets. If Celta do play him as no1 gk next season be worth keeping an eye on how he does.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently hiddink has resigned as manager of anzhi

barca calling?


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hiddink at barca :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

united_07 rene meulensteen takes over at anzhi


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Spurs close to signing Soldado. If they make the signing...
> 
> Their team is looking excellent this year. A lot better than Arsenal.


I've felt that way for the last 2 seasons or so though. But you're right if you compare the two teams now Spurs should finish ahead of Arsenal, which is kind of pathetic.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool are preparing a £12m bid for Manchester City defender Micah Richards, according to Caught Offside.

The 25-year old defender is likely to leave Manchester City this Summer as City prepare to make some new signings come the end of the transfer window.

Manchester City value Richards at £12m.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

haha no.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Over the last hour there's been talk that Baldini (Spurs director of football) is in Valencia, presumably there to talk about/with Soldado. It's probably BS, I barely trust any of these sites but if it's true - :mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona have rejected Manchester United's second formal bid, of reportedly 35-40M, for Barcelona midfielder Cesc Fabregas (26). [sport]

Keep it coming.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You'll have to forgive me, U07. 

I don't speak Spanish, would you be interesting in letting me know what it means?

Thanks. x


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

agreement with the manchester.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> You'll have to forgive me, U07.
> 
> I don't speak Spanish, would you be interesting in letting me know what it means?
> 
> Thanks. x


I love bollocks.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol at Richards to Liverpool. Just lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> I love bollocks.


We know :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

everything saying tata martino is the new barca coach.


----------



## Mikey Damage

L'equipe is also saying Kawaga could be headed back to Dortmund. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no chance of that happening


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But there is a chance Cesc goes to United, right? :kobe8

(just went through like 5 kobe's before getting that one)


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

messi 2 join chelsea

you heard here first folks


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What is this I am hearing that Suarez is going to ask for a move to Arsenal? If that were to happen, maybe Liverpool go after Soldado and try to hijack him before Spurs can get him?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> But there is a chance Cesc goes to United, right? :kobe8
> 
> (just went through like 5 kobe's before getting that one)


cant see it though


Kagawa has only been here one year, and has repeatedly reiterated his desire to improve on last season. Just today Moyes was speaking very highly of him and said he is really looking forward to working with him. There is 0% chance he is leaving, especially with Rooney leaving Kagawa can make that position his own this year.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona have a deal with Tata Martino (50) to become the new coach. The Argentine will sign a contract for three seasons. [marca]

We Argentine now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can we just sign Fellaini please, we might aswell.



Kagawa back to dortmund? wtf :suarez2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Can we just sign Fellaini please, we might aswell.


Yeah, next month. 

When this mysterious min.release fee expires and you can have him for £30million :fergie


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fellaini is good, stop turning your nose up at him.

The only thing is if Moyes would use him in the same where he did at Everton, or if he will allow Fellaini to show the talents he is allowed to when playing for Belguim.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No i do want Fellaini, this pursuit of cesc is utterly pointless.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Suarez. 

SOON.jpg

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> No i do want Fellaini, this pursuit of cesc is utterly pointless.


yeah at this point i'd probably take any midfielder....






well perhaps not any..... :darren


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Fucking wow, :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

So the guy saying Suarez to Arsenal is close also broke the Coates to Liverpool and Cavani to PSG deals. 

This better happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it wont


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We don't need your negativity, and probably correctness, at this time when we as Arsenal fans seem so close to a marquee signing


----------



## Mikey Damage

More smoke for Bernard to Arsenal this week. 

We South American now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Uh, the Soldado talk just went nuts. 








Baldini and some Valencia honcho.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Great signing for Spurs. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've not signed him yet, but we're giving it all we got. But if we do, it will make everyone sit-up and take notice.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ohshit. 

Fuck smoke, there is fire coming from Brazil. 

We Bernard now. 

Suarez soon. 


:wenger


I can't wait to hear how we had close deals done but then talks broke because arsene wouldn't pay that extra 2 million. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

hopefully we steal him from the medical room once again


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Daily Record: 34%
> The Guardian: 33.7%
> The Independent: 28.4%
> The Times: 27.4%
> Daily Telegraph: 26.1%
> The Express: 24%
> The Sun: 21.6%
> Daily Star: 21.6%
> Daily Mirror: 20.9%
> Daily Mail: 20.8%
> Metro: 12.7%


Percentage of transfers that each paper gets right apparently


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bernard to medical Thursday, sign Friday. 

For the love of goodness, please let this happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Noithasn

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Metro :lol

Also no one should take Bernard rumours seriously just yet. If his team win the Copa Libertadores then he'll stay until January at least however he probably will move if they don't as AM have a replacement for him in their youth team. Also this is just a prediction but Bernard will not do well in England. Not for a few years anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fucking Jeremy Wilson tweeted earlier today that Bernard wasn't coming to arsenal. 

But there is a TV channel saying yes and a newspaper saying its close. Both based in brazil. 

Not sure what to believe. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He'd need a year to acclimatise to the intensity of the english game and I doubt you lot would give him the slack for that considering the prices being mooted for him.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No Bernard, no :jose



> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 5m
> #Soldado Baldini is in Valencia. Meeting club now. Spurs and *Liverpool* have offered. Valencia want €30m, which is the clause. Doubt will get


:mark:



> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 6m
> #Soldado Interviewed the player a year ago when he confirmed to me that Spurs offered for him and he was interested. Fact they are back in





> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 6m
> #Soldado ... plus the fact that Baldini has gone over there must give them a slight edge over Liverpool you´d say.


Get to work, Ayre, you fucking twat.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Soooo Kate Middleton just gave birth to a boy huh


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The bossman himself said the reports aren't true about Bernard. :wenger


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ayre is too busy trying to keep Suarez and failing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

L'equipe did not say Kagawa could be heading back to Dortmund, just reported on the comments which he made where he said would like to play there again someday.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Ayre is too busy trying to keep Suarez and failing.


But but but he's in Australia. He's with the squad again. Surely that means he's staying :side:

Hey Kenny, Rush and Destiny maybe you should have a word :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

AlexHumph said:


> The bossman himself said the reports aren't true about Bernard. :wenger


Said the same about Cazorla. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And Arteta :lol


----------



## Tomkin

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mame Biram Diouf to Stoke talk dying down, Nelson Oliveira talk picking up!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Falcao is actually 29 not 27. 

Duped. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Falcao is actually 29 not 27.
> 
> Duped.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just read this on twitter. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Obafemi Martins is 265.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yakubu is just a teenager :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I do wonder about :benteke


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bernard to Arsenal for £22m per some "famous" journo in Brazil. 

I need to sit down. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Guardian are saying we're making a third bid of £35m for Fabregas


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

benteke is debatable 

But Lukaku was born IN BELGIUM

:heskeymania


----------



## Mikey Damage

Not sure why United keep bidding when Arsenal would just block it anyway. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Guardian are saying we're making a third bid of £35m for Fabregas


The Pursuit Of Cesc Fabregas starring Himself, David Moyes, Woodward, Rosell with special cameos from RVP, Wenger and Fellaini.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pretty sure Kanu is the common ancestor of all African footballers and has been alive for several millennia.

LOL United. Just give up :moyes1

We purple now.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

maybe its to convince the slower united fans that they are actually being active

"LOOK. WE ARE TRYING. WE JUST BID A TON OF MONEY FOR FABREGAS"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Not sure why United keep bidding when Arsenal would just block it anyway.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's nothing Arsenal could do about it.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

arsenal has first refusal rights


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Uniteds bid is accepted I would put it at 99.4% that Arsenal would use their buy back clause of £25m for Cesc. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> arsenal has first refusal rights


Which means they have first choice of buying him back, there's no way they can stop another club from signing him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Which means they have first choice of buying him back, there's no way they can stop another club from signing him.


I think they're saying he wouldn't come to united over arsenal.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> I think they're saying he wouldn't come to united over arsenal.


Alright, didn't seem like it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Zizoulogy just pissed all over my parade. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm FUCKING LOLING @ Falcao being 29 years old. 

Jakes on you Monaco.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Too many Fiorentina fans in here.

Also too much talk about top quality strikers in here, why bother signing those guys when you can sign hacks such as Maxi Lopez? His bird's fit though, you should google image search her before David Cameron steals all of our porn.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now our usernames match the purple on our 3rd kit. :mark:

It was all worth it in the end.


----------



## Death Rider

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Too many Fiorentina fans in here.
> 
> Also too much talk about top quality strikers in here, why bother signing those guys when you can sign hacks such as Maxi Lopez? His bird's fit though, you should google image search her before David Cameron steals all of our porn.


THE TORY CUNT IS DOING WHAT!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Too many Fiorentina fans in here.
> 
> Also too much talk about top quality strikers in here, why bother signing those guys when you can sign hacks such as Maxi Lopez? *His bird's fit though, you should google image search her before David Cameron steals all of our porn.*


:jt2

I would post some images here but Im sure I would be breaking some rules.


----------



## Death Rider

Oh and Suarez won't go to arsenal. It would just prove he is even more of weasel then everyone thought he was. Hopefully we sell him to Madrid for about 50m. Glad reina has gone on loan too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> I love bollocks.















united_07 said:


> Guardian are saying we're making a third bid of £35m for Fabregas


Is this FM?

Next up is a 60m bid, it'll be accepted and we'll cancel it after delaying for a week :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Haribo :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bernard to Arsenal for £22m per some "famous" journo in Brazil.
> 
> I need to sit down.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Read something to this effect earlier as well.

I'm crossing all six of my willies right now that it's true.

Also, Stephen Appiah was 68 years old when he played for Udinese. Then he was 32, which is what he's been since the 2006 World Cup.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Is this FM?
> 
> Next up is a 60m bid, it'll be accepted and we'll cancel it after delaying for a week :moyes2


:lmao the smilie and i always delay transfers on FM.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Is this FM?
> 
> Next up is a 60m bid, it'll be accepted and we'll cancel it after delaying for a week :moyes2


:lmao fucking Haribo


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Is this FM?
> 
> Next up is a 60m bid, it'll be accepted and we'll cancel it after delaying for a week :moyes2


:lmao

Too much win.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Finally a Giroud smiley :giroud


----------



## Death Rider

That smiley is awesome 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










WE GOAT NOW


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol at Barcelona telling United to leave Cesc alone. Ultimate irony.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DailyStar says 



> EVERTON are readying a bid for Manchester City misfit Scott Sinclair after entering the race to sign the former England under-21 international.
> 
> And the Everton manager sees Sinclair as a cut-price alternative to Chelsea’s Victor Moses, with the West London reluctant to sell the winger for less than the £9m they paid to Wigan twelve months ago.


Will be a great little signing for us especially if he's kind of cheap.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

100m? so gill's warchest has finally been found.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're interested in Soldado? him, aspas and alberto, we spanish now?


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal preparing a 40m bid for Suarez. It's said to be 'make or break'. Let's not be too rash now, if they decline, let's not just give up all hope. You can't do this to us again Arsene


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz, why weren't you guys in on Soldado? Better than Negredo and not much more expensive either.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> We're interested in Soldado? him, aspas and alberto, we spanish now?


I don't recall seeing pics of Ian Ayre negotiating with a Valencia honcho this evening, silly Scouse supporters.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> I don't recall seeing pics of Ian Ayre negotiating with a Valencia honcho this evening, silly Scouse supporters.


Thats because Ian Ayre spoke to them on the phone before Baldini met up with them :jt1


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Thats because Ian Ayre spoke to them on the phone before Baldini met up with them :jt1


That's only because he got Suarez's Agent's number wrong.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> I don't recall seeing pics of Ian Ayre negotiating with a Valencia honcho this evening, silly Scouse supporters.


I don't recall telephones not being invented yet :hayden3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> I don't recall telephones not being invented yet :hayden3


Or Carrier pigeon :hayden3


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> I don't recall telephones not being invented yet :hayden3


It's all about the wining and dining in person. Baldini makes Ayre look like an amateur .


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> That's only because he got Suarez's Agent's number wrong.


So even when dialing the wrong number he managed to get into a conversation about signing soldado? dat Slick motherfucker :sturridge


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> So even when dialing the wrong number he managed to get into a conversation about signing soldado? dat Slick motherfucker :sturridge


I think it went like this:

Ayre: Is this Luis' Agent?
Valencia Honcho: No, this Valencia, you want Roberto too?
Ayre: Who?
VH: Roberto, Roberto Soldado.
Ayre: Eh... Do you take hubcaps? 
*Valencia Honcho hangs up*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

VH clearly needed a bit of time to compose himself over the thought of receiving all them hubcaps


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Soldado

Suarez ------Sturridge

Coutinho​
:yum:

I'll Alex Arye if he can pull this off


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Soldado
> 
> Suarez ------*Sturridge*
> 
> Coutinho​
> :yum:
> 
> I'll Alex Arye if he can pull this off


Prepare for crying and whinging.

Well Mourinho has said who is going out on loan: McEachran, Chalobah, Wallace and Piazon.

That means the squad for next season will be:

Cech/Schwarzer/Blackman
Azpilicueta/Ivanovic/Terry/Luiz/Cahill/Kalas/Omeruo/Cole/Bertrand
Lampard/Ramires/Van Ginkel/Essien/Mikel
Hazard/Mata/De Bruyne/Oscar/Shurrle/Moses
Lukaku/Torres/Ba

When he was talking about who goes out on loan, he was only talkig about the players who were currently there, so Omeruo could possibly do out on loan. 

Still a possiblity of a striker coming in, which could mean one of Ba or Torres going (will be Ba).

Would like to see either Essien or Mikel sold and a solid DMF coming in, but that's doubtful.

Cech
Azpilicueta Cahill Luiz Cole
Ramires Van Ginkel
De Bruyne Mata Hazard
Lukaku

Schwarzer/Blackman
Ivanovic Kalas/Omeruo Terry Bertrand
Essien/Mikel Lampard
Moses Oscar Shurrle
Torres/Ba​
Hoping one of Kalas or Omeruo can develop into a great defender, as Cahill is average. Luke Shaw needs to replace Bertrand.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think wallace can develop quite well if given the chance


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kalas will be a Ultimate Team god. He'll be a Silver BPL CB with 80 pace. Dat sweat.

I'm also calling Essien to have a solid season if he stays on the park. I'd rather we sell Mikel and Bring in De Rossi for a few years until Chalobah matures.


----------



## Fargerov

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do you guys think Van Ginkel will go straight into the starting XI? Didn't realise he was that good.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont think he will either

not yet. we still need a world class CM


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Kiz, why weren't you guys in on Soldado? Better than Negredo and not much more expensive either.


maybe because he's older, scored less goals, will cost about 8 mil more and isn't a better player?

negredo is a very, very good striker, for some reason there's this myth about spread that he's not a good player. he's an exceptional finisher, strong in the box and has very good technique. that's not to say soldado is a bad player, but between negredo for 16 mil and soldado for ~ 25 mil, i'd pick negredo every day of the week.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> maybe because he's older, scored less goals, will cost about 8 mil more and isn't a better player?
> 
> negredo is a very, very good striker, for some reason there's this myth about spread that he's not a good player. he's an exceptional finisher, strong in the box and has very good technique. that's not to say soldado is a bad player, but between negredo for 16 mil and soldado for ~ 25 mil, i'd pick negredo every day of the week.


dat right dere.

think people seem to have this thought that coz Negredo is a bigger player that he's technically not as good or perhaps Sevilla not being as good as Valencia therefore means that he's not as good as Soldado. I rate Negredo alot too and think he's a very good signing for City, sadly :jay


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

people dislike negredo of his name

its fuckin racism man. people just dont like saying negredo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Negredo and Soldado both have excellent goal scoring records, it's tough to compare

Last 4 seasons (league goals)

*Negredo* 139 games - 70 goals
*Soldado* 127 games - 75 goals


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> maybe because he's older, scored less goals, will cost about 8 mil more and isn't a better player?
> 
> negredo is a very, very good striker, for some reason there's this myth about spread that he's not a good player. he's an exceptional finisher, strong in the box and has very good technique. that's not to say soldado is a bad player, but between negredo for 16 mil and soldado for ~ 25 mil, i'd pick negredo every day of the week.


He's like 3 months older and has scored more goals, Negredo's a quality player but Soldado is slightly superior IMO.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i was only going off last season, negredo was absolutely fantastic, and so was soldado, it was more to make a point that negredo isn't a terrible buy and it's moronic to think as such. he's obviously been bought to play as part of pelle's system.


----------



## kingfunkel

When Negredo hits a ball the cunt stays hit!

Personally I prefer Soldado though, both quality players who were unlucky that Madrid have a galacticos policy that set them back a few years. Even at an average Getafe team Soldado really shone and looked a good striker.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Liverpool make 18 million pound bid for Christian Eriksen said:


> English Premier League club Liverpool have reportedly made an 18 million pound bid for Ajax youngster Christian Eriksen and are closing in on a deal to sign the Danish international. An Italian website, TuttoMercatoWeb, is claiming that Eriksen has agreed personal terms with the Anfield side.
> 
> The 21-year-old is regarded as one of hottest prospects in European football, and with just a year left on his Ajax contract, Eriksen has made it clear he's open to a move away from the Netherlands side.
> Christian Eriksen has made 157 appearances in all competitions for Ajax, scoring 30 goals and providing 40 assists. He has also helped his Amsterdam based side to three successive domestic titles.


http://ibnlive.in.com/news/liverpool-make-18-million-pound-bid-for-christian-eriksen/408779-5-21.html


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Ryan Babel ‏@RyanBabel 59m
> 4 the LFC fans who have questions about Eriksen, i've gave him enough information about the club during past season.. so he understands LFC





> Ryan Babel ‏@RyanBabel 56m
> In my opinion its LFC who have to make the real effort to get him, then i'm confident for a good ending. #LFC


Babel doing work.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> i think wallace can develop quite well if given the chance


I think so too. He has a lot of talent. Seems he is only going out on loan because we can't get an English work permit for him.



Fargerov said:


> Do you guys think Van Ginkel will go straight into the starting XI? Didn't realise he was that good.


Probably not straight away, but I think he ends up with the second most minutes in that area (behind Ramires). We're not buying another midfielder, unless one of Mikel or Essien is sold.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Is Erisken THAT good? Admittedly I don't see a lot of Ajax.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eriksen was non-existent and marked out of Euro 2012 by better players. He's very young though and could be a star. It would be a bit of a gamble at that price but his potential is high.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah I seem to remember him not being that good at the Euros, hence my doubts.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Strong rumours of Bale to Madrid. Doubt it, but if true, that's one hell of a signing for them. The team is full of stars as it is. I'll place them up there with Bayern as UCL favourites.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's been rumours all summer, the current one I just saw is from Marca claiming Bale is on holiday in LA, when in fact he's with the Spurs team in Hong Kong. Not gonna happen.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Madrid always have more stars than sense anyway, Honestly part of me does think he will move to them as long as Madrid come in with a pretty hefty bid.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ancelotti will bring La Decima home. You can write that. It may not be next season itself, but he is the man to do it. If Madrid bring Bale, that makes them almost second favorites for the CL. For La Liga, they won't even need Bale.


Re: Suarez

I'll believe when I see it on arsenal.com.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Ancelotti will bring La Decima home. You can write that. It may not be next season itself, but he is the man to do it. If Madrid bring Bale, that makes them almost second favorites for the CL. For La Liga, they won't even need Bale.
> 
> 
> Re: Suarez
> 
> I'll believe when I see it on arsenal.com.


Same here. If Carlo doesn't deliver La Decima then I can't think of anyone who will at the moment. I think he's just about the perfect man to handle all the egos in the dressing room. 

If Barca fail to strengthen their bench, Madrid will easily win the Liga next season IMO.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

people said the same about la liga last season. if ancelotti doesn't hit the ground running suddenly marca et all out out for him. same with tata and the catalan papers.

don't see bale leaving unless avb does this season. he'll give spurs one more season. suarez will be their galactico signing imo.


----------



## kingfunkel

Abk&#153;;21527553 said:


> If Barca fail to strengthen their bench, Madrid will easily win the Liga next season IMO.


Forget the bench Barca need to sign a CB before buying back up players. I'd rather them just put B team players on the bench. 

Thank god Tito has gone, I wish it wasn't under the circumstances that it was but I'm glad he's gone. Now maybe these young hungry kids will get more of a chance to get playing time. Whenever J.Dos Santos came on he looked simply awesome, almost Xavi-esque but Tito just didn't see it in him! Sergi Roberto should of been played more but we rarely saw him in fact we seen more of him the year before under pep than we did with Tito. Tito did nothing while Pep's first decision as Barca coach was to call up Busquets and Pedro!


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> Strong rumours of Bale to Madrid. Doubt it, but if true, that's one hell of a signing for them. The team is full of stars as it is. I'll place them up there with Bayern as UCL favourites.


Daily Mail, not the most reputable, says Madrid will basically do anything, £85m to bring Bale in. Unlikely, but would be immense.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Every Madrid manager for the past 10 years was supposed to win the decima. 

Oh and we have enough depth in attack and midfield. Defensive improvement is desperately needed. 

I dream of the day I see Pique benched, cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ancelotti is unlike any manager Madrid have had for a long time. He's actually sane. He can also handle the egos. Madrid won't win it next season because Bayern are still the favorites. Madrid will win it someday. It's just a question of when. I happen to believe Ancelotti is the one to take them over it.

Barca's depth in attack is unmatched, but the midfield is stale. Unless Cesc brings some variety into it, Bayern won't have any problem walking over Barca again. And yes, defensively Barca NEED to strengthen.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You don't have to be favourites to win it, Razor...

Ancelotti was meant to be the one to win our first Champions League as well...


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck me If Real get Bale and keep Ronaldo :terry1


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Ancelotti is unlike any manager Madrid have had for a long time. He's actually sane. He can also handle the egos. Madrid won't win it next season because Bayern are still the favorites. Madrid will win it someday. It's just a question of when. I happen to believe Ancelotti is the one to take them over it.
> 
> Barca's depth in attack is unmatched, but the midfield is stale. Unless Cesc brings some variety into it, Bayern won't have any problem walking over Barca again. And yes, defensively Barca NEED to strengthen.


lot of champions league predictions when they haven't even drawn the groups. you don't win games on paper or in july.

mourinho is lauded as the best manager around and he couldn't win the cl with madrid. neither could he at chelsea. madrid's last decade or so can hardly be attributed to who's in charge, usually they have one of the best around, if not THE best around. and they don't have too much to show for it.

every year it's madrid should walk the league and make the cl final. it hardly ends up like that. it's madrid.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@ Joel

Yes, you know it better than most that a team doesn't have to favorites. :drogba I kinda mixed it up with my statement there. But don't you agree that there is a big difference between Chelsea (a team that had never won the CL until then) and Madrid?

Madrid are due winning it. I realize many claimed Mourinho to be the man to do it, but Barcelona were impeccable during that time and immediately, Bayern took over that mantle. I'm just talking in terms of likelihood and I see Ancelotti giving Madrid that CL.

Also, I think Bayern will be the first team to win back to back CLs. Let's wait and see though.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I like the look of Madrid a lot right now. Strengthen one of the wing back positions and sign a striker and they look formiddable. Doesn't mean they will be but they'll look it and Ancelotti in charge is another big plus. I can see them edging Barca this season unless Barca pull some major signings out. They need a pair of CB's and a poacher tbh and I don't see them getting all 3. Predictions are guess work but I think Real will have the stronger squad by the end of the window and thus the best chance on paper.*


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> lot of champions league predictions when they haven't even drawn the groups. you don't win games on paper or in july.
> 
> mourinho is lauded as the best manager around and he couldn't win the cl with madrid. neither could he at chelsea. madrid's last decade or so can hardly be attributed to who's in charge, usually they have one of the best around, if not THE best around. and they don't have too much to show for it.
> 
> every year it's madrid should walk the league and make the cl final. it hardly ends up like that. it's madrid.


See above.

Mourinho screwed up ROYALLY at Madrid. We all understand that and Chelsea were only beginning to grow when he came around the first time. Let's not pull out scenarios and let's surely not compare Chelsea to Real Madrid.

I can't speak for you but I didn't expect Madrid to win the League or the CL. Never. Barcelona were at their peak when Mourinho went to Madrid and just as Barca fell, Bayern notched up.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bayern aren't going to win the CL this year, I don't think they will even make it to the final.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Bayern aren't going to win the CL this year, I don't think they will even make it to the final.


Why do you think that ?

I can't see that squad not reaching the final at the very least.

Also don't see Dormund getting past the last 8.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

imo barca only need one cb. neymar and messi will be absolutely formidable, as will alexis/tello/pedro on the right provided they are in form. fabregas will get more game time, iniesta is iniesta and xavi will still be important. pique desperately needs to reclaim some form, and tata i suspect won't stand for his shit like tito did, he'll stick bartra or someone in there right away. 

i don't think thiago silva would come, and then there's untouchables like vinny, marquinhos, ramos, dante, chellini, etc. i wouldn't be surprised, however, if hummels is signed. wouldn't be over the top expensive, young but still experienced, and isn't one of those considered untouchable. could also go a bit more less big name and go for a sakho or rami type just as some reinforcement.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I personally think that with a bit of luck, manchester city will do really well this year. However it's too early to make predictions. If we win the CL again I'll tattoo Ribery on my left arm and Robben on the right.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rami would be a fantastic signing for Barcelona imo.

Fucking pissed we're getting another transfer window with fuck shit going on, it's a shame I'm rooting for Suarez to come to our side.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'd consider Pique not being a plonker all season as good as a new signing tbh. Masch is usually very reliable at CB and Puyol is Puyol. None are exactly reliable over a full season though. Pique because he's Pique, Puyol because he's old and fragile and Masch really needs a partner. Bartra didn't look at all ready last season. They need a poahcer imho. If even just as a plan B for when Messi/Neymar isn't working. Messi's gonna play through the middle but I'd at least want the option of someone who can just stand up front and be a target when needed. Doesn't even need to be a marquee CF. Just someone who will stay in the box and take his chances.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Why do you think that ?
> 
> I can't see that squad not reaching the final at the very least.
> 
> Also don't see Dormund getting past the last 8.


I can't see Bayern reaching the final 3 years in a row. 

I think Pep's rearrangement of the Bayern system will come back to haunt him. Experimenting with the system such as moving Martinez to CB (and breaking up his partnership with Schweinsteiger), playing Ribery or Gotze in the false 9 position etc...ultimately breaks their previous winning formula. 

I expect them to win the league, but I don't think they will win the CL.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Bayern aren't going to win the CL this year, I don't think they will even make it to the final.


Seriously, who's gonna beat Bayern over 2 legs?

Don't think Hummels will go tbh. Bayern would be in for him if he were available.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's a possibility they don't reach the final but anything less than semi finals is a failure for Bayern.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There are no guarantees in a Cup format, even if it's two legged. I'm surprised people still haven't learnt that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man. These rumors suck today. 

:wenger


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Don't forget how close ARSENAL came to knocking them out. One bad game and the rest mean nothing. But yeah they're easy favourites.*


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Seriously, who's gonna beat Bayern over 2 legs?
> 
> Don't think Hummels will go tbh. Bayern would be in for him if he were available.


Barca (if defense is improved), Madrid, Juventus, City, PSG, Dortmund and Chelsea (mainly because of Mou's experience with Pep) all have squads capable of beating Bayern over two legs.

I don't see how Bayern being oversaturated by midfielders this season makes them unstoppable, if anything I believe it will disrupt the balance they had last season.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I remember people didn't think Barca could be beaten over two legs in 2012.

As Bananas and Seabs said; cup format means one lapse in concentration can be all she wrote.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silverthorn said:


> Seriously, who's gonna beat Bayern over 2 legs?
> 
> Don't think Hummels will go tbh. Bayern would be in for him if he were available.


We're going to beat Bayern 3-0 at the AA. And, we're going to concede 6 goals at the Emirates in the second leg. :cool2


----------



## The Monster

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hamada said:


> Daily Mail, not the most reputable, says Madrid will basically do anything, £85m to bring Bale in. Unlikely, but would be immense.


Daily mail just rehashing what Marca have said today just like everybody else has. Marca aren't the best of sources only last month had article of Bale where they said Levy would only sell between 65-75M which Perez & Real Madrid will not be going anywhere near. A month on Marca now say Real Madrid are going to offer 85M instead? Also think I've said in this thread when Real signed Isco late on since it seemed like he heading off to mcfc at the time that Isco was Real Madrid Bale back up option if couldnt land the Welshmen otherwise it makes no sense to even go in for isco. 

Real Madrid attacking 3 of isco, ozil & ronny is as good as anyone else's IMO. Ozil is for me when on form the best no10/playmaker ive seen if not the best he is right up there with the best, isco a future star & like Bale is a another player in mould of an all a rounder who can play anywhere across the front & add creative spark when he cuts in off flank & has eye for killer pass & I don't need explain how just how good Ronaldo is. Neither of those front 3 would be on bench so why would Bale after Real Madrid have just signed Isco want to go to Real Madrid this summer? I have my doubts about whole story.


I also tend to agree with Kiz as well that Real Madrid big summer signing this year seems like Suarez. Madrid do lack a top CF although if Benzema ever regains form he once showed at Lyon he would fill that void fine. But Real lack a CF who can deliver goals & bring in play with back to goal, play part in build up in final 3rd with clever movement. They have Benzema who does alot work around box but isn't as lethel in front of goal or Higuian who is to static as the lone CF when Real in the final 3rd & only comes alive in/around the box when player with ball is near him but he tends to takes 1 or 2 missed chances before he does find the back of the net.

Still feel Real Madrid need a top cb alongside Varane like a Vida or a Kompany, a leader who can just keep the defence solid & tight when pressure is applied to their defence. Varane plays ball out from back & is great when defending 1 on 1. He also has pace get back to defend & chase the attacker but when got ball back his positive with it looking for right ball out of defence or he will run with ball into the midfield. But im not convinced Ramos alongside him is someone you/real madrid can trust. The amount times his caught napping & opponents CF peels off the back of him or/& he is to far advanced from the rest of his back 4 is shocking, while his great attacking as a defender his first thought should always & forever be to defend but whenever he brings ball out of defence & Real Madrid lose possession he isn't willing/quick enough to get back in time nor he is clever enough to hassle/nick ball off the attacker as just fouls them every time. I'm Not even going to go into his lack of communication skills & inability to drill teammates at set plays. His not good enough for one captions of the team & leaders of club he also has far to much influence in board room in that dressing room to have great impact on what happens to the current manager which needs to be sorted out asap IMO.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Gervinho to Roma for £7m. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gervinho out, Bernard in plz.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't do it, Roma. For the love of God, don't do it.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Has it been confirmed?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No. No it hasn't  And hopefully it doesn't go through and he stays


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ohh the ultras are going to love Gervinho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Mexican press say we're after 25 year-old centre-back Hector Moreno from Espanyol.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> No. No it hasn't  And hopefully it doesn't go through and he stays


I'm being dead serious when I say that I don't care if he moves or stays. If he stays, there's the COC and the FA Cup, if not--fair enough.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> Is Erisken THAT good? Admittedly I don't see a lot of Ajax.





AlienBountyHunter said:


> Eriksen was non-existent and marked out of Euro 2012 by better players. He's very young though and could be a star. It would be a bit of a gamble at that price but his potential is high.





Principino said:


> Yeah I seem to remember him not being that good at the Euros, hence my doubts.


You all haven't watched 99% of his Ajax games then clearly. Eriksen is a star, but please don't buy him. I'd love to see Ajax not selling anyone this season versus Liverpool.


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal bid 42m for Suarez. Accept now, please.


----------



## Vader

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yep, can't judge talent unless you've seen him play in Holland. He'll be a star, just like Kezman and Alves.

Ignore Ruud and Suarez....


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If we sell Suarez to Arsenal, then everyone running the club can get fucked.

Still, I don't see this happening at all.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal bidding 50m for Saurez? 

This cannot be real life.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've actually given up on us signing anyone. I guarantee by the time we play Wigan in the Charity Shield we won't have bought anybody. Moyes and mystery man, Woodward, will still be peddling the same ol' "We're looking at a few things" bullshit.

Fucking joke.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> If we sell Suarez to Arsenal, then everyone running the club can get fucked.
> 
> Still, I don't see this happening at all.


We sold vP to ManU. Imagine!

You sold Torres to Chelsea for Carroll + 15 million.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> We sold vP to ManU. Imagine!
> 
> You sold Torres to Chelsea for Carroll + 15 million.


Neither of those deals worked out well for the seller, which is why, if we learned from these mistakes, I'm optimistic that we won't sell to Arsenal :hendo


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Honestly would rather have a moping Suarez doing nothing than sell him to Arsenal :brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't think we're going to get Suarez but selling him for 40 million wouldn't be all that bad, especially when Liverpool can get Soldado for 25 million.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 20m
> @dogrady89 No. Arsenal have not offered 42m for Luis Suarez.


Fuck you, Arsenal :brodgers

Unless he means they have bid MORE than 42m..... :side:



Razor King said:


> I don't think we're going to get Suarez but selling him for 40 million wouldn't be all that bad, especially when Liverpool can get Soldado for 25 million.


Strengthening a 4th Place Trophy rival would be beyond madness though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Goal is the source of the £42m bid. 

I trust joal.com more

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd rather chop my nuts off than sell Suarez to Arsenal.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal bidding 42 million for a player :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> I've actually given up on us signing anyone. I guarantee by the time we play Wigan in the Charity Shield we won't have bought anybody. Moyes and mystery man, Woodward, will still be peddling the same ol' "We're looking at a few things" bullshit.
> 
> Fucking joke.


He has a 100m to spend have you not heard? :fergie


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dont forget SA and Co 










Just 2 weeks to go :brodgers

As for Arsenal to Suarez. Yeah it ain't happening.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Liverpool sell Suarez to Arsenal, THE STRING is gonna come back, troll Liverpool fans and then probably leave.


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Gervinho leaves and goes to Roma, I'd call it a rather successful Transfer Window. Kinda. Sorta.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And Bananas will come in and say we racist now.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd rather Gunner come back that THE STRING 

Bananas reaction would be gold though


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Suarez goes can we somehow get Samee back for a day just to see his reaction and Stringer trolling him for old times sake?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Goal is the source of the £42m bid.
> 
> I trust joal.com more
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Joal.com is one of the most trusted names in online football journalism

score to live

subscribe to our newsletter


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DAT SOLDADO UPDATE

DAT COPY AND PASTE



> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 28m
> #Soldado. Valencia President: "We listened to Baldini and told him Soldado can go but only for the €30m which is specified in his contract"





> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 26m
> #Soldado Val Pres: "We won't accept a smaller sum plus add-ons but we have discussed different timescales and ways to pay the total sum"





> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 27m
> #Soldado Val Pres "Also, the player has to decide if he wants to leave and to pay the €30m buy out and he has to tell us that"





> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 26m
> I must say I admire #Soldado as a person and as a striker but that's a very big price indeed.
> Not sure that Valencia are playing this right


Concerning Liverpool 



> Thomas McMahon ‏@TojoMcMahon 27m
> @BumperGraham Would Liverpool FC be willing to pay the clause?





> Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham 26m
> @TojoMcMahon *it's €8m over their offer*


Just give them the fucking 8m. CHRIST


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

22 Million + Downing

:cena5


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> If Suarez goes can we somehow get Samee back for a day just to see his reaction and Stringer trolling him for old times sake?


I'm 50/50 on this. While I can get behind a one time Stringer/Samee battle since I think it's something everyone in these threads should experience, I dunno if I wanna sit through 20 pages of Arsenal Vs Liverpool 

Speaking of Samee I wonder what he would think of us loaning Reina.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Guardian says we bid £40,000,001. Why the £1? It allows us to talk to Suarez. 

We are so cheap. 

But now that we can talk to him, he's ours. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal are now my most hated club.

Hope they get relegated.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No more tears, DA. xxx


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Guardian says we bid £40,000,001. Why the £1? It allows us to talk to Suarez.
> 
> We are so cheap.
> 
> But now that we can talk to him, he's ours.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You can talk to him but no doubt he will want like £200k+ a week wages and you guys are gonna offering him £20k a week less and from there History tells us what would happen next


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nah. It's usually transfer and contract renewals where Arsenal try to cheap out. They usually offer over the top wages to players when they first sign them.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think I could do with a few cans to calm myself down


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Think Hank will be joining you for a tin or 2


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What's his wages at Liverpool currently?


----------



## Mikey Damage

If he's going to make a huge bid like that, I doubt he goes cheap on the wages. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*David Ornstein ‏@bbcsport_david 11m
Spoke to Suarez camp on Mon - wants & expects to be at a CL club next season. #Afc interest him but other options, in no rush to decide #lfc
*
Fuck you Suarez, you're staying.

Please unk3


----------



## Mikey Damage

So looks like by talking to Suarez in person, we are going to use him to force the deal through. 

£45m bid next week. Suarez unveiled next Friday. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Translation. He's holding out for Real, PSG, and maybe Chelsea. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> David Ornstein ‏@bbcsport_david 11m
> Spoke to Suarez camp on Mon - wants & expects to be at *a CL club next season*. #Afc interest him but other options, in no rush to decide #lfc
> 
> Fuck you Suarez, you're staying.
> 
> Please unk3


So he's staying then 

On a more serious note, I can't see the club selling Suarez to another club we 'might' be in contention with for the top 4. We are not that shortsighted


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Whilst we're not really busy in the transfer window, boredom has made me pick my own WF Full Kit Wanker 11 :brodgers 

*Joel

AlexHumps - Moz - D.A - United07

Richard Keys - Dannyboy - Andre - J.com

Kiz - Hank Scorpio​*


Spoiler













-





































-





































-





















Yes, I am that bored.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Suarez wants a move to Real, I gotta think they'll bid more than £25m. 

Shit. We are going to get fucked here, I bet. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The very idea of a "Suarroll" is so frightening.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Tony Barrett @TonyBarrettTimes
Right. It's 10.30 so here goes: Arsenal have had an improved offer of £40,000,001 for Luis Suarez rejected by Liverpool.*

Guardian reporting same thing.


> Arsenal have failed in their latest attempt to sign Luis Suárez despite making an extraordinary offer of £40,000,001 that they had hoped would force Liverpool to sell the Uruguay forward.
> 
> The eye-catching figure was formulated by Suárezs agent, Pere Guardiola, who believed that Liverpool would have to allow his client to leave in the event of any interested party offering in excess of £40 million.
> 
> Liverpool have always held a different interpretation of the relevant clause in the former Ajax players contract, however, insisting that they need only to consider such a offer, and their conviction that is the case resulted in a swift rejection of Arsenals latest bid.
> 
> Liverpool officials were bemused by the nature of Arsenals latest attempt to acquire Suárez, particularly after Ian Ayre, the Anfield clubs managing director, informed Ivan Gazidis, the Arsenal chief executive, over a fortnight ago that £40 million would not be enough to buy the 26-year-old regardless of whatever encouragement Guardiola was offering them.
> 
> That came in the immediate aftermath of Arsenals initial £30 million offer, which they claimed would be their first and only bid. Arsène Wengers growing belief that Suárez is willing to join Arsenal, however, encouraged the North London club to submit an improved offer. After Liverpool also gave that proposal short shrift, they will have to decide whether or not to continue their pursuit.
> 
> In keeping with their own analysis of Suárezs contract, Liverpool will inform the player of Arsenals latest offer after their pre-season friendly against Melbourne Victory today.
> 
> Both Ayre and Brendan Rodgers, the Liverpool manager, have consistently stressed that Suárez is not for sale, although there is also a recognition that it would become increasingly difficult to keep a player who has publicly admitted being unsettled in the event of an offer being received that matches their own valuation.
> 
> Rodgers has already mentioned the £55 million fee that Paris SaintGermain paid Napoli for Edinson Cavani, Suárezs Uruguay team-mate, as a possible reference point for Suárezs own value, but as yet Liverpool are still to receive a bid of that magnitude despite interest from Real Madrid as well as Arsenal.
> 
> Liverpool believe that they are in full control of the situation, particularly with Suárez having three years remaining on his contract, and Rodgers will ask the 26-year-old to be true to his responsibilities when he makes his first pre-season appearance against Melbourne.
> 
> Rodgers maintains that he is under no financial pressure to sell Liverpools prize asset, even though he readily admits that Suárezs desire for a move means he has had to formulate plans that will be put into practice in the event of his departure.
> 
> You always have to have one eye on the future, Rodgers told The Anfield Wrap podcast. There has been a load of speculation around Luis during the the off season but the reality is that we do not need to sell. We do not want to sell and we do not need the money.
> 
> I spoke to him over the course of the summer and he was always coming back even though people were suggesting that he might not turn up. He did come back and hes been fine.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> The eye-catching figure was formulated by Suárezs agent, Pere Guardiola


That's a bit disconcerting


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mozza :lol :lol :wilkins.

United, Danny and Keys are the best and fucking scary especially keys.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CNew2 said:


> What's his wages at Liverpool currently?


He signed a new contract last year apparently for £120k a week. When he joined he was on like £40k



Mozza said:


> Whilst we're not really busy in the transfer window, boredom has made me pick my own WF Full Kit Wanker 11 :brodgers
> 
> *Joel
> 
> AlexHumps - Moz - D.A - United07
> 
> Richard Keys - Dannyboy - Andre - J.com
> 
> Kiz - Hank Scorpio​*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am that bored.


Shouldn't Alex be playing In the hole? :hesk2

Also Dannyboy with that rapeface :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mozza :terry

Very good.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Excellent CGS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That's a starting 11 I could get behind. 

Sorry I think Alex was supposed to type that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:torres


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal in for Roma's Osvaldo. 

Meh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I always knew Hollywood HUSK's cock would be that shapely :heskeymania



Because Alex told me


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> I've actually given up on us signing anyone. I guarantee by the time we play Wigan in the Charity Shield we won't have bought anybody. Moyes and mystery man, Woodward, will still be peddling the same ol' "We're looking at a few things" bullshit.
> 
> Fucking joke.


By the time we play Wigan in the charity shield it will be announced we've made a 16th bid for Fabregas in the region of £75m. 

:moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Whilst we're not really busy in the transfer window, boredom has made me pick my own WF Full Kit Wanker 11 :brodgers
> 
> *Joel
> 
> AlexHumps - Moz - D.A - United07
> 
> Richard Keys - Dannyboy - Andre - J.com
> 
> Kiz - Hank Scorpio​*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am that bored.


better than the classic 11 in fifa

we can take anyone on!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I should start full kitting, I never know what color socks to wear


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

some of those full kit pics :lmao

bunch of tossers.

wish DITHERING DAVE would give up on Fabregas, it's not gonna happen. should've gone for Thiago and/or Strootman, both of whom were more achievable signings. shame.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so apparently this video exists


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> John W. Henry ‏@John_W_Henry 1h
> What do you think they're smoking over there at Emirates?


:brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

higuain to napoli for just under 32 mil, 5 year deal 140k a week. madrid going in dry on napoli this window

julio baptista to cruzeiro

vagner love to drogba's old chinese club.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Bale picks up a small knock along with Lennon last week, and thus misses the Colchester friendly. No one says a word. Then suddenly, he still has the same knock which is now keeping him out of this Sunderland match, and suddenly Marca are reporting that he's 'refused to play' etc. They're really clutching at straws.

:kenny


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Maybe they think he's still on holiday in LA.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Interested to know whether Arsenal fans would rather spend 40m on one star player like Suarez or 40m on 3 players you could do with (for arguments sake Begovic, a 10-15m defensive midfielder and a 15-20m striker)?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool is being stupid by rejecting a 40 million offer for a player that wants out. That's the 10th highest transfer fee ever! They could get Soldado for 25 million. It's also not about rivalry. 40 million is an insane sum for a controversial player who doesn't want to stay at Liverpool anymore and is proving to be a pain in the neck for LFC.




Arnold Tricky said:


> Interested to know whether Arsenal fans would rather spend 40m on one star player like Suarez or 40m on 3 players you could do with (for arguments sake Begovic, a 10-15m defensive midfielder and a 15-20m striker)?


Would rather spend 40 on Suarez than spend 40 on three mediocre/useless players. I'll be happy if we buy Suarez and nobody else. That's also perhaps why Wenger is willing to pay 40+ million and if Wenger of ALL people is willing to pay that much, he must have something up his sleeve.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*There's still a good chance Real will match or raise that bid though and they won't have to sell to a club in the same League.*


----------



## Death Rider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Liverpool is being stupid by rejecting a 40 million offer for a player that wants out. That's the 10th highest transfer fee ever! They could get Soldado for 25 million. It's also not about rivalry. 40 million is an insane sum for a controversial player who doesn't want to stay at Liverpool anymore and is proving to be a pain in the neck for LFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would rather spend 40 on Suarez than spend 40 on three mediocre/useless players. I'll be happy if we buy Suarez and nobody else. That's also perhaps why Wenger is willing to pay 40+ million and if Wenger of ALL people is willing to pay that much, he must have something up his sleeve.


No we are not. Selling to a rival for the top 4 is a bad idea. Plus with Madrid supposedly interested we can possibly get even more for him. He has 3 years on his contract as well so we can play hardball.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Isn't Real's main target Bale? I doubt Madrid would match 40 million though. They could get Bale if they added 25 more. Liverpool could go the Tottenham way and sell Suarez to Madrid for 30 million though (ala Modric for 35, when Chelsea were offering 40).


----------



## Death Rider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would rather sell to a foreign club for less tbh. Plus I still think we can get more if we sell to Arsenal. Need to make sure we give him a rabies shot before his medical though


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gambit said:


> No we are not. Selling to a rival for the top 4 is a bad idea. Plus with Madrid supposedly interested we can possibly get even more for him. He has 3 years on his contract as well so we can play hardball.


Top-4 rival? Okay, first get over Spurs and even Everton. I'm sure Newcastle won't be as dreadful as last season too.

I understand the emotion and Liverpool isn't selling Suarez for peanuts. That's 40 f'kin million, my Lord. You could get Soldado for 25 million and Soldado doesn't have the issues Suarez does. It's a win win, unless of course--Liverpool want to retain a want-away player surrounded by shenanigans. You won't get a player of Suarez's quality, yes, that's a certainty but you also won't get a player who will miss 15 games a season due to foul play and stuff.

Never mind, it's Arsenal and I still can't believe we put a 40 million bid.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Real will sign Suarez. Real need a Galactico signing. Real need a striker after selling Higuain. Real have the money after ripping Napoli off for 3 players they wanted rid of anyway. Them 3 will probably pay for Suarez actually. Bale won't leave this season.

Liverpool should definitely be jumping on Soldado to replace Suarez at £26m though. Unless they're happy with Sturridge being their lead striker.*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Selling Suarez to Arsenal would make zero sense, no matter what way some people may try to spin it.

Zero Sense.

*ZERO*


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Selling Suarez to Arsenal would make zero sense, no matter what way some people may try to spin it.
> 
> Zero Sense.
> 
> *ZERO*


That's what we thought when van Persie went to United.

And, how did you feel when Torres moved to Chelsea? If it weren't for Kenny spending 35 million on f'kin Carroll, that was a masterstroke.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shep, Not watching the friendly but sounds like Altidore had an active match, just didn't score. 

Ah well. Preseason fun. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Could've had three. Got into the right positions though and linked up with Sessegnon well. We certainly deserved to beat spurs anyway.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

40m is definately not enough, what world are you living in? Fuck the baggage, he's a world class striker, Falcao and Cavani go for 50 odd million each and we should cave in and sell for 40m? Fuck that shit. Plus the fact that Arsenal are in the same league and tbh the most vulnerable of the top 4, selling our best player to them would kill any top 4 hopes we have. Baggage doesn't knock 10m off the price. 

40m pfftttt, you're having a laugh mate.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Suarez is in the same category as Cavani and Falcao? Must be why the world wanted to sign Cavani and Suarez and as of now, only Arsenal have bid for Suarez, while Madrid are contemplating one.

It's one thing not wanting to sell to Arsenal for footballing reasons; it's another trying to form useless logic.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> That's what we thought when van Persie went to United.


The same RVP who fired United to the title, while Arsenal barely managed to finish fourth.

The same Suarez who will fire Arsenal to the Top3, while Liverpool will barely manage to finish 6th.



> And, how did you feel when Torres moved to Chelsea? If it weren't for Kenny spending 35 million on f'kin Carroll, that was a masterstroke.


Suarez isn't nearly crippled with injury like Torres was though. He will GOAT for Arsenal. His eventual replacement won't be as good as him either.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And you know that Arsenal are the only team to bid for him, how exactly? Just because it's not in the papers doesn't mean it's only Arsenal in for him. Suarez, Cavani and Falcao are the hottest strikers on the planet right now, why should we settle for 10m less because of baggage? He's a world class talent, 40m is a joke offer.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> And you know that Arsenal are the only team to bid for him, how exactly? Just because it's not in the papers doesn't mean it's only Arsenal in for him. Suarez, Cavani and Falcao are the hottest strikers on the planet right now, why should we settle for 10m less because of baggage? He's a world class talent, *40m is a joke offer.*


Do we have an armchair economist here?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Still quite surprised wenger wants suarez and how much he's willing to pay, cracking player but seems more trouble than he is worth alot of the time.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Liverpool is being stupid by rejecting a 40 million offer for a player that wants out. That's the 10th highest transfer fee ever! They could get Soldado for 25 million. It's also not about rivalry. 40 million is an insane sum for a controversial player who doesn't want to stay at Liverpool anymore and is proving to be a pain in the neck for LFC.





Razor King said:


> Top-4 rival? Okay, first get over Spurs and even Everton. I'm sure Newcastle won't be as dreadful as last season too.
> 
> I understand the emotion and Liverpool isn't selling Suarez for peanuts. That's 40 f'kin million, my Lord. You could get Soldado for 25 million and Soldado doesn't have the issues Suarez does. It's a win win, unless of course--Liverpool want to retain a want-away player surrounded by shenanigans. You won't get a player of Suarez's quality, yes, that's a certainty but you also won't get a player who will miss 15 games a season due to foul play and stuff.
> 
> Never mind, it's Arsenal and I still can't believe we put a 40 million bid.


You blokes only just squeaked past the Spurs and you haven't strengthened at all. Absolutely a top 4 rival. 

40 mil is not enough to sell to Arsenal. Would be easily enough to sell to anyone outside of the Premiership but anyone we're going to play against will pay more. Simple stuff really. Why don't you blokes get Soldado for 25 mil? Oh right, b/c Suarez is a class above :suarez1


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nope that's just the reality, hell I'm not the only one, just check out John Henry's tweets, he's making a joke out of Arsenal's offer too.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i doubt the john henry tweet is real, if it is it was sent by him in Boston it would have been at 3am


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> i doubt the john henry tweet is real, if it is it was sent by him in Boston it would have been at 3am


Maybe he was at a big coke and sex party or he was playing fifa 13


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/real-madrid/transfers-alle/verein_418.html

For those interested but this is Real Madrid, so it won't matter.




Rush said:


> You blokes only just squeaked past the Spurs and you haven't strengthened at all. Absolutely a top 4 rival.
> 
> 40 mil is not enough to sell to Arsenal. Would be easily enough to sell to anyone outside of the Premiership but anyone we're going to play against will pay more. Simple stuff really. Why don't you blokes get Soldado for 25 mil? Oh right, b/c Suarez is a class above :suarez1


I don't think it works that way. Chelsea finished 2 points above us but I won't walk around and claim that they are our competitors because they will be challenging for the title, while we may end up better this time, we won't be challenging with the same force.

Yes, Suarez is a class, perhaps two classes above and the important thing is that he fits our style. Of course, all of this is ridiculous because I don't think we will buy him because we're Arsenal, but I can't fathom the 10th highest transfer fee not being good enough for a player that wants out.

About top-4, I think it's essential that Liverpool ask Spurs how difficult it is. Do you guys honestly believe that you have a team to challenge for top-4? Just like we can't compete with City and United yet, I don't think Liverpool have a team capable of getting forth.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He probably would have woken up early to watch the Liverpool match anyway.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal and Livepool are position 4 rivals..


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez and wilshere in the same team :suarez2 all they need after that is rooney and terry to complete the set.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We are trying to get 4th. I don't think we will but selling Suarez to Arsenal when we are trying to get 4th would be stupid unless it is an insane sum so 40m is not enough


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> i doubt the john henry tweet is real, if it is it was sent by him in Boston it would have been at 3am


It was real, it's being quoted by the telegraph as well as other sources and it came from his twitter account.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/liverpool/10198999/Luis-Suarez-40000001-bid-from-Arsenal-has-Liverpool-owner-John-W-Henry-asking-what-are-they-smoking.html


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


>


Perhaps Wenger just realized that he put in a 40 million bid. :wenger


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I don't think it works that way. Chelsea finished 2 points above us but I won't walk around and claim that they are our competitors because they will be challenging for the title, while we may end up better this time, we won't be challenging with the same force.
> 
> Yes, Suarez is a class, perhaps two classes above and the important thing is that he fits our style. Of course, all of this is ridiculous because I don't think we will buy him because we're Arsenal, but I can't fathom the 10th highest transfer fee not being good enough for a player that wants out.
> 
> About top-4, I think it's essential that Liverpool ask Spurs how difficult it is. Do you guys honestly believe that you have a team to challenge for top-4? Just like we can't compete with City and United yet, I don't think Liverpool have a team capable of getting forth.


Chelsea have added to their squad, and strengthened in key areas + depth + Mourinho is back. What has Arsenal done? Nothing. What have we done? added a new keeper, defender, midfielder and striker. Do we have a squad to get into the top 4? Maybe not. Will we challenge? yes we will. 

Its not about the money here, what do you not get about that?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> It was real, it's being quoted by the telegraph as well as other sources and it came from his twitter account.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/liverpool/10198999/Luis-Suarez-40000001-bid-from-Arsenal-has-Liverpool-owner-John-W-Henry-asking-what-are-they-smoking.html


his account has been hacked before, i wouldnt be surprised if this is the same


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Chelsea have added to their squad, and strengthened in key areas + depth + Mourinho is back. What has Arsenal done? Nothing. What have we done? added a new keeper, defender, midfielder and striker. Do we have a squad to get into the top 4? Maybe not. Will we challenge? yes we will.
> 
> Its not about the money here, what do you not get about that?


Jeez, I acknowledged the footballing reasons behind Liverpool's reluctance to sell Suarez (to us). That's not a problem.

The fact that 40 million is seen as "not enough" for Suarez is funny. Footballing wise, it makes no sense to sell to a team that you consider a rival. After all, not every team is Arsenal. 

And, Arsenal have done nothing; hence, we want to buy Suarez. :wenger


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Jeez, I acknowledged the footballing reasons behind Liverpool's reluctance to sell Suarez (to us). That's not a problem.
> 
> The fact that 40 million is seen as "not enough" for Suarez is funny. Footballing wise, it makes no sense to sell to a team that you consider a rival. After all, not every team is Arsenal.
> 
> And, Arsenal have done nothing; hence, we want to buy Suarez. :wenger


its not that 40 mil is not enough, its that 40 mil from Arsenal is not enough. How hard is that to understand? Not everyone is dumb enough to sell off a top class striker to a rival from the same league. After all, not every team is Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23428419

Oh baby!




Rush said:


> its not that 40 mil is not enough, its that 40 mil from Arsenal is not enough. How hard is that to understand? Not everyone is dumb enough to sell off a top class striker to a rival from the same league. After all, not every team is Arsenal.


Come on, just because Liverpool paid 35 million for Carroll, it doesn't mean that every team is going to pay 20 million more for their targets. :kenny After all, not every team is Liverpool.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ 42m for Higuain. 

The world has gone insane.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, he's Argentina's #1 after all. If a Higuain's back up can cost 37 million, surely...

Yeah, but 40 million or whatever Napoli is paying is too damn much.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Come on, just because Liverpool paid 35 million for Carroll, it doesn't mean that every team is going to pay 20 million more for their targets. :kenny After all, not every team is Liverpool.


the fuck does carroll have to do with anything here?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shit. Real probably going to go in for Suarez now. Or Bale. Or both. 

If we are lucky...

Bale to Real, Soldado to Liverpool, Suarez to Arsenal and Europa league to Spurs. 8*D

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Almost time for Bayern vs Barca.

Time for the GOATS to start their pre-season. 

aww yeahhhh


----------



## Raging Eboue

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wenger is a massive cock tease, just sign someone already.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Shit. Real probably going to go in for Suarez now. Or Bale. Or both.
> 
> If we are lucky...
> 
> Bale to Real, Soldado to Liverpool, Suarez to Arsenal and Europa league to Spurs. 8*D
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


bale is probably coming next season

definitely if spurs get knocked out of the top 4 again


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, if Spurs don't get top 4 this coming season then Bale is definitely leaving, and rightly so since he deserves to play at the highest level. Hence why Levy seems to be splashing the cash a little more this summer, in hope of getting a CL spot and potentially keeping Bale.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

negredo looks impressive in his cameo, fast and strong, played a beauty of a pass to dzeko who should've scored and had a nice attempt on goal, all things considered with the pitch and the quality of opposition.

would it kill dzeko to crack a smile too? milner has a top game, puts in a great cross from which he scores, looked upset that he'd scored. makes me doubt if he'll be here next season, negredo looked impressive and there's still jovetic and aguero to come in.

fernandinho looks quality too. ran up and down the field all game, not afraid to shirk a challenge either. obviously just a friendly but the signs are there. still sloppy at times but this can be put down to a mixture of pre season, the pitch and the conditions. south china held out well for the 80 minutes but we weren't challenged. don't believe joe made a save.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Any idea why Fernandihno got dropped by Brazil?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hopefully this is just a tactic to get some more money for him :argh:










http://www.manutd.com/en/Tour2013/T...ming-for-comeback-in-sweden-against-aik.aspx#


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if you take his stats from the ukranian league he compares to a lot of midfielders around the world, he's not too dissimilar to yaya in terms of pure stats in 2011-12. however, that's the ukranian league. brazil's midfielders are playing in the premier league, the bundesliga, leagues which are a higher standard. a lot of fernandinho's move is about him proving himself at a higher level. we saw how good he was in the champions league for a couple of years now. now he needs to prove that in a better league against some of the best players in the world, something he wasn't faced with in the ukraine.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Whens fantasy soccer league start? 

and will City please get a CB ffs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Whens fantasy soccer league start?
> 
> and will City please get a CB ffs.


I've already set one up mate.

Check the Fantasy sub-forum.


----------



## kingfunkel

Hmmm Steve Mclaren kinda knows what he's talking about, who knew


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Lord Sugar ‏@Lord_Sugar 3h
Arsenal bid for Suarez might breach PL rules. How did they know about clause in his contract about above £40m. Liverpool should complain*

Not sure it's tapping up if Suarez's agent told Arsenal about the clause.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Really excited to see the team play again. Even if it is basically a B-team.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona line-up (official): Pinto - Montoya Bartra Mascherano Adriano - DosSantos Song SergiRoberto - Alexis Messi Tello #fcblive

Bayern line-up (official): Neuer - Rafinha Boateng Dante Alaba - Lahm Thiago Kroos - Robben Muller Ribery 

Fucking LOL. This should be murder.


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> Really excited to see the team play again. Even if it is basically a B-team.


Hopefully Jona Dos Santos will stamp his place during this pre season and be Xavi's full time replacement


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Hopefully Jona Dos Santos will stamp his place during this pre season and be Xavi's full time replacement


LOL u wut m8? Is such a thing even possible? 

We've been trying to get rid of Dos Santos for awhile now, the guy just won't leave lol. I admire his desire to make it here, but there is no way he's ever going to be a starter, yet alone fill Xavi's shoes.


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> LOL u wut m8? Is such a thing even possible?
> 
> We've been trying to get rid of Dos Santos for awhile now, the guy just won't leave lol. I admire his desire to make it here, but there is no way he's ever going to be a starter, yet alone fill Xavi's shoes.


Hopefully you'll be eating those words by the end of this game! #ForzaJona


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Hopefully you'll be eating those words by the end of this game! #ForzaJona


HAHA I hope you're right. 

Also LOL at CunThiago. Lame as fuck.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The GOAT looking in great shape.


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> HAHA I hope you're right.
> 
> Also LOL at CunThiago. Lame as fuck.


He came on at times last season and never gave the ball away once also played at a faster pace than Xavi. He even made a few penetrating passes, would of had an awesome assist had Alexis not kicked the floor instead of the ball. Gonna stop talking him up incase he has a stinker


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've been linked with a loan for Dos Santos the last few weeks after loaning Barca Lad. 

We Barca B now :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Captain Leo!


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man I love Pinto, love the guy.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dat defence


----------



## Mikey Damage

Suarez to Arsenal is "nearby". 

Translation. He will be in Madrid next week. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cant wait for dat medical


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rumour going around that we are closing in on Kalou. Of course this doesn't mean it's a dead cert to happen, but apparently we're 1/4 to sign him with West Ham, Bursaspor and Fulham also in the running but with him looking less likely to go there. Another well-known name joining Albion this summer, with a Premier League Champion and Champions League Champion pedigree who can play as both a striker and a winger? EXACTLY what we need! I think I may cry!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just found my favourite new gif


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Thought for a minute there it said Kanu, hoped old Nwankwo was making a glorious return


----------



## kingfunkel

Wow Kiko is still at the B team, would of thought someone would of came in for him. Can't believe Barca bought him just to play in the B team


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL @ us playing our C-team. 

Bayern still playing their top XI.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lmao I would take these C-team centerbacks over Pique anyday.


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> Lmao I would take these C-team centerbacks over Pique anyday.


Is there still a C team? Thought they changed it, might have to google it


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> negredo looks impressive in his cameo, fast and strong, played a beauty of a pass to dzeko who should've scored and had a nice attempt on goal, all things considered with the pitch and the quality of opposition.
> 
> would it kill dzeko to crack a smile too? milner has a top game, puts in a great cross from which he scores, looked upset that he'd scored. makes me doubt if he'll be here next season, negredo looked impressive and there's still jovetic and aguero to come in.
> 
> fernandinho looks quality too. ran up and down the field all game, not afraid to shirk a challenge either. obviously just a friendly but the signs are there. still sloppy at times but this can be put down to a mixture of pre season, the pitch and the conditions. south china held out well for the 80 minutes but we weren't challenged. don't believe joe made a save.


Think Dzeko or Negrado will be given the 1st team nod, Kiz?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



kingfunkel said:


> Is there still a C team? Thought they changed it, might have to google it


aka our 3rd team. Some of those players haven't even played for the B-team yet.

So impressed by those youngsters. What a performance in that 2nd half.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lahm scored a header? Dat Barca defence.



TheeJayBee said:


> I think I may cry!


I don't blame you :torres


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






:brodgers go after him!


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Moyes: "I’d like to add at least a couple of players. It could be more, it could be less, depending on what happens."


most likely less :moyes1


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently TATA wants to bring SANTIAGO VERGINI or Newell's to Barca. 

Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Guardian reports that Liverpool are considering legal action against Arsenal, claiming they broke PL rules in finding the clause in Suarez's contract.


Cool


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Go in dry on the cunts.

I want the Emirates Stadium as compensation.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*












CGS said:


>


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> most likely less :moyes1


Bug-eyed prick getting his excuses in early.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ribery was a pleasure to watch, it was surreal to watch Lahm score from a header but I have to say I was really impressed by some of these Barca youngsters, especially in the second half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Bug-eyed prick getting his excuses in early.


Tbf fergie did this now and then, he would talk up what united can/could spend but not really do it because there was no value in the market.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fergie did love his "no value in the market" phrase.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> BREAKING: Christian Eriksen to Liverpool will be announced by Friday. The player has agreed personal terms. (Reuters - Holland)


The sure fire "announced by Friday" routine.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The sure fire "announced by Friday" routine.


We all know how things will pan out. Reports will be saying the same thing come next friday.

Would be a solid signing though.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just started a new career mode and signed Suarez, Gustavo and Bernard for 38.5 million total, cmon Arsene it's easy :wenger


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The sure fire "announced by Friday" routine.


Damn that medical happened quick


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lahm scored a header against barca

in unrelated news, the entire barca defence have completely given up


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I heard Lahm played in midfield. What was Bayern's line up? (@HOL)

Also, Kiz, what was City's team/formation against South China?


Edit:

Well, Arsenal don't have anybody to sell this season, so Barca's scouts are lost because for them, the world starts and ends at the Colney.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Celtic h3ave accepted bids from both Norwich and QPR

ANDRE thoughts?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Manchester United manager David Moyes is giving a news conference in Osaka.
> The Sun's Neil Custis tweets: "Moyes not given up on Fabregas. Says the situation is 'ongoing


Forever ongoing.

Lovely.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> So Celtic h3ave accepted bids from both Norwich and QPR
> 
> ANDRE thoughts?


ANDRE probably still thinks that Norwich dont even want Hooper....

:StephenA2


Whatever way you look at it though, we (celtic) have played this transfer really well.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> *I heard Lahm played in midfield. What was Bayern's line up? (@HOL*)
> 
> Also, Kiz, what was City's team/formation against South China?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Well, Arsenal don't have anybody to sell this season, so Barca's scouts are lost because for them, the world starts and ends at the Colney.


GOAL.com's match report has it as the following...

Neuer

Rafinha Boateng Dante Alaba

Lahm Thiago

Muller Kroos Robben

Horwick

dunno how accurate that is, never heard of this Horwick fella.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes must understand that Fabregas is not for sell, he should try to sign somebody else


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> ANDRE probably still thinks that Norwich dont even want Hooper....
> 
> :StephenA2
> 
> 
> Whatever way you look at it though, we (celtic) have played this transfer really well.


Actually with the benefit of hindsight I'd much rather we got rid of Hooper during the January transfer window and got the extra two million or so for him and replaced him with another Striker or given young Tony Watt a bit of a run in the first team since from the performances I saw Hooper was no where near the level he usually plays at before that whole saga and even in the Champions League against Juve he was largely missing except for in the Second Leg where he gave the ball away cheaply which lead to a Juve goal.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes is an idiot. 

The season hasn't even started yet and he's already done a fantastic job of making himself look like a clown.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mail reporting Celtic want :fletcher to replace Hooper.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Mail reporting Celtic want :fletcher to replace Hooper.
> 
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


I would fucking cream myself if that were to happen, just a shame it won't unless Paulo still has a massive soft soft spot for us and let's us have him for a cheaper fee and Fletch is willing to take a "small" wage cut


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

by cheaper fee you mean £10 mill at least :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Celtic will probably end up with Kevin Doyle. Who struggled in the Championship. Still a legend, never forget the brace he scored for my Wolves team in a historic 2-0 win at the Allianz in FM 2011. I will never forget.



EGame said:


> Moyes is an idiot.
> 
> The season hasn't even started yet and he's already done a fantastic job of making himself look like a clown.


When Moyes wins the treble you're gonna look FOOLISH.


----------



## Yeezus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Napoli is now chasing Porto's striker Jackson Martinez.

Rafa is building one hell of a squad, jeez.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I heard Lahm played in midfield. What was Bayern's line up? (@HOL)
> 
> Also, Kiz, what was City's team/formation against South China?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Well, Arsenal don't have anybody to sell this season, so Barca's scouts are lost because for them, the world starts and ends at the Colney.


hart
zab vinny lescott clichy
barry fernandinho 
milner yaya nasri
dzeko

yaya and fernandinho swapped during the game, one would burst forward and cover the other. it worked pretty well


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Celtic will probably end up with Kevin Doyle. Who struggled in the Championship. Still a legend, never forget the brace he scored for my Wolves team in a historic 2-0 win at the Allianz in FM 2011. I will never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> When Moyes wins the treble you're gonna look FOOLISH.


The only treble he's going to get is his 3 failed attempts at signing Fabregas.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> ANDRE probably still thinks that Norwich dont even want Hooper....
> 
> :StephenA2
> 
> 
> Whatever way you look at it though, we (celtic) have played this transfer really well.


When did I say we didn't want him at all? I said we didn't want him for a _certain price_. :kenny

Learn to read and try not to stay upset after I pointed out all of the flaws about your "understanding" of how the transfer market works.

You've played this transfer well, by potentially gaining _less_ money, what?



danny_boy said:


> Actually with the benefit of hindsight I'd much rather we got rid of Hooper during the January transfer window and got the extra two million or so for him and replaced him with another Striker or given young Tony Watt a bit of a run in the first team since from the performances I saw Hooper was no where near the level he usually plays at before that whole saga and even in the Champions League against Juve he was largely missing except for in the Second Leg where he gave the ball away cheaply which lead to a Juve goal.


Spot on.



CGS said:


> So Celtic h3ave accepted bids from both Norwich and QPR
> 
> ANDRE thoughts?


For the apparent price that has been quoted it's okay, but hardly an amazing piece of business if we get him. He's not exactly at the top of my list of wanted strikers but he will do as a back up. RVW will be first choice as a lone striker so Hooper will be an adequate bench warmer/reserve. He has to be better than Becchio, anyway...

Actually thinking about it we've played this quite well. Offered a minimum amount of £4.5 million (an "ultimatum") knowing that QPR were the only other interested party, waited for them to make a higher bid which Celtic accepted because they know Hooper can go for free next season, then we matched the bid seeing as Celtic have already shown their hand. Celtic would have pissed off Hooper if they had accepted £5 million from QPR but not us. Great brinksmanship from McNally, once again.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Does Hughton not play with two strikers? Thought you guys were still one of the few 4-4-2 sides left


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Holt played as a lone striker for most of last season, which was a horrendous move because he can't perform in that role well at all. We've been playing with one up top this pre season too. Hoolahan plays in the hole (McCarthy.GIF) but he's not a stiker. Needless to say if Hughton does want to go with 442 then we will need at least five strikers, we currently have two...I'd be surprised if we signed another two (on top of a potential Hooper signing) because we've already spunked a lot of money up the wall, in relative terms anyway.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@The Dark Andre, If Norwich are paying 5 million for Hooper then I doubt he's going to be a backup.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He might not, but that's not the point. So far we've predominantly played with one up top under Hughton. At the moment we have two strikers, if we struggle to sign any after Hooper then playing two up top will stretch our squad.

As for the bit about not benching a player because he cost £5 million, we are also in for Quagliarella, bid around £7 million for him. So if that happens we have to bench somebody because we aren't going to start three strikers (£8.5 mill, £7 mill, £5 mill), especially under Hughton.

So either we won't have enough back up to be able to play two up front, or we will sign another striker who will at worst be the same standard as Hooper. Hooper as a back up isn't that far fetched when you consider all of the variables. He might not be a bench warmer, but there's plenty of evidence to suggest that he could be one.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> @The Dark Andre, If Norwich are paying 5 million for Hooper then I doubt he's going to be a backup.


Depends on if they play with 1 striker. Van Wolfswinkel is their #1 guy clearly.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Depends on if they play with 1 striker. Van Wolfswinkel is their #1 guy clearly.


Fair point, i'd just be surprised that Hooper would go to Norwich unless he was given first team assurances.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ That's cool.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Fair point, i'd just be surprised that Hooper would go to Norwich unless he was given first team assurances.


Well currently it's better than the alternatives which are playing in the Championship under Mad Arry or continue playing in a poor league and only playing quality opponents 5 or 6 times a season (that's if we make it into the Group Stages of the CL) and to be fair to Gary he's pretty much done all there is to do with Celtic bar winning the Treble, he's won all the trophies that tere is to win in Scottish Football, played in the Champs League, was Part of the club's biggest night when we beat Barca.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Well currently it's better than the alternatives which are playing in the Championship under Mad Arry or continue playing in a poor league and only playing quality opponents 5 or 6 times a season (that's if we make it into the Group Stages of the CL) and to be fair to Gary he's pretty much done all there is to do with Celtic bar winning the Treble, he's won all the trophies that tere is to win in Scottish Football, played in the Champs League, was Part of the club's biggest night when we beat Barca.


An excellent post, once again.

You also have to consider that Hooper wants to play for England. How many times has he been called up to the squad during his Celtic tenure, once? Maybe he believes that playing well on a regular basis for Norwich in a superior league will give a greater chance of becoming an England squad regular, or maybe just give him the chance to move to a bigger club later on which will help him achieve that goal? That's not me saying that I think he will be a nailed on starter for us every week, but he must be confident enough to believe that he can be main player for us.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

chelsea dominating indonesia

we winning dat sixtuple :kobe3


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> chelsea dominating indonesia
> 
> we winning dat sixtuple :kobe3


You can't because Wigan is gonna win DAT Shield. :jose


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> An excellent post, once again.
> 
> You also have to consider that Hooper wants to play for England. How many times has he been called up to the squad during his Celtic tenure, once? Maybe he believes that playing well on a regular basis for Norwich in a superior league will give a greater chance of becoming an England squad regular, or maybe just give him the chance to move to a bigger club later on which will help him achieve that goal? That's not me saying that I think he will be a nailed on starter for us every week, but he must be confident enough to believe that he can be main player for us.


Hooper has never been called up for England, it's Forster who's been called up twice 

I think to try and force way into the England squad is the main motive for Hooper wanting to move down south but even if Hooper does join Norwich it's still going to be very tough for him to get into the England squad, Roy seems set on having Defoe, Welbeck, Rooney and Sturridge as his 4 strikers and Walcott as a possible 5'th, if Soldado joins Spurs then I can Defoe being more of Bench Warmer which could lead to him being dropped but even then Hooper has to try and prove that he's better than Van Wolfswinkle (if indeed Hughton does play with 1 up front) to get regular games and faces competiton from the likes of Lambert, Carroll Crouch and Bent alright I know those last two are not exactly in from but :woy gonna :woy

So in before Hooper joins QPR because he's only interested in the money.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOLuciano Becchio. 

LOLeeds.

What an awful deal that was for everyone involved.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't forget about dat extra £1 Brendan.









Hey CGS I guess you can add Liverpool to your personal relegation predictions now. :hesk2

Just saw the full kit wanker thing. :ksi1 Thanks for not revealing my face Mozza. :hesk2


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We manager now.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The beautiful part of football; hardcore Feyenoord fan and severe cancer patient gets a huge tribute at his favourite football club and dies 3 days later: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yksyY5Ij_Q4


----------



## Zeppex

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Apparently Valencia is in for Hernandez, replacement for Soldado? I doubt United will sell or loan him, with the Rooney mess and Welbeck not being a proven goal scorer?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Just saw the full kit wanker thing. :ksi1 Thanks for not revealing my face Mozza. :hesk2


You're not recognised by your face, pal :darkheskey


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Actually with the benefit of hindsight I'd much rather we got rid of Hooper during the January transfer window and got the extra two million or so for him and replaced him with another Striker or given young Tony Watt a bit of a run in the first team since from the performances I saw Hooper was no where near the level he usually plays at before that whole saga and even in the Champions League against Juve he was largely missing except for in the Second Leg where he gave the ball away cheaply which lead to a Juve goal.


Obviously in hindsight we could have taken the better offer for Hooper as our season was over by March. But in hindight is irrelevent.

Without hindsight we handled this in the best way possible.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> You also have to consider that Hooper wants to play for England.


Also? It is the biggest single reason that Hooper is downgrading to play for Norwich.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> When did I say we didn't want him at all? I said we didn't want him for a _certain price_. :kenny
> 
> Learn to read and try not to stay upset after I pointed out all of the flaws about your "understanding" of how the transfer market works.
> 
> You've played this transfer well, by potentially gaining _less_ money, what?


His price has dropped massivley due to him not wanting sign a contact and being avalable for free in a few months.

Of course we played the transfer well. We got as much as we could hope to get for him at the moment. We made you back out of an ultimatum by playing Hooper for half an hour in a pointless game and making it public knowlegdge that he was talking to QPR.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Actually thinking about it we've played this quite well. Offered a minimum amount of £4.5 million (an "ultimatum") knowing that QPR were the only other interested party, waited for them to make a higher bid which Celtic accepted because they know Hooper can go for free next season


You made an ultimatum and then had to come crawling back when we rejected it and you think that is playing it well? :lol



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> then we matched the bid seeing as Celtic have already shown their hand. Celtic would have pissed off Hooper if they had accepted £5 million from QPR but not us. Great brinksmanship from McNally, once again.


You could have just made the 5mil bid like we asked for (just like QPR did :lol) You make it sound like we didnt want to sell to Norwich, when we actually didnt care who bought him as long as we got our price, which we did. Its actually better for us if Hooper signs for Norwich as the player leaves happy and we get better exposure.



danny_boy said:


> Hooper has never been called up for England, it's Forster who's been called up twice


Hooper got a call up for the Sweden game, but Celtic asked for him to be left out due to fitness issues.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Try not to stay upset after I pointed out all of the flaws about your "understanding" of how the transfer market works.


I have to quote this line again because it is just that funny :lmao

The guy that thinks making a new bid after an ultimatum has been rejected is playing the transfer market well :lmao :lmao

You do realise that your ultimatums are now worthless?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Thiago: "The truth is that in no moment did United come to us and talk to us. It came from the press, it was always a lie."


:side:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BREAKING: Gary Hooper has passed a medical at Norwich ahead of his move from Celtic. (Source: Sky Sports)


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

breaking: dark andre spotted at ma moz's house for celebrations


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> His price has dropped massivley due to him not wanting sign a contact and being avalable for free in a few months.
> 
> Of course we played the transfer well. We got as much as we could hope to get for him at the moment. We made you back out of an ultimatum by playing Hooper for half an hour in a pointless game and making it public knowlegdge that he was talking to QPR.


Yes that's the reason why the price has dropped, which just goes to show why Celtic have handled this badly. Hooper was never going to sign another contract, he could have a good pick of clubs as a free agent. Celtic were always going to win the SPL so there was really no need to hold on to him for the rest of the season.

You don't get it. If we had bid the same as QPR at the time then your lot could have instigated a bidding war. By forcing you to show your hand through accepting QPR's bid (because of the ultimatum) a bidding war was avoided, hence why we have also had a bid accepted. You do realise that ultimatums are only used in situations like this where only two bidding clubs are involved and the involved player clearly only wants to go to one of them, yes? Again, if we offered £5 million straight away QPR could have been forced to up their bid because we are the better prospect for Hooper. We smartly avoided a bidding war. Transfer negotiations 101 right there, son.



EskiBhoy said:


> You made an ultimatum and then had to come crawling back when we rejected it and you think that is playing it well? :lol


Again, we avoided a bidding war by making you panic because you thought that QPR were ending up as the highest bidders. Your lack of understanding regarding the transfer market is immense.



EskiBhoy said:


> You could have just made the 5mil bid like we asked for (just like QPR did :lol) You make it sound like we didnt want to sell to Norwich, when we actually didnt care who bought him as long as we got our price, which we did. Its actually better for us if Hooper signs for Norwich as the player leaves happy and we get better exposure.


Who said that Celtic didn't want to sell to us? Absolutely nobody. As for exposure? Yeah, because a club like Celtic needs their players playing for little old Norwich to gain exposure :lol The rest is repeated drivel that has been covered.



EskiBhoy said:


> I have to quote this line again because it is just that funny :lmao
> 
> The guy that thinks making a new bid after an ultimatum has been rejected is playing the transfer market well :lmao :lmao
> 
> You do realise that your ultimatums are now worthless?


I've just explained how all of this works, if you don't understand it that says more about you than anything, but this is coming from a guy who thinks whatever is bid for a player is what the player's actually worth :lmao

What this all boils down to is that you're still mad because I made you look daft a few weeks ago, hence why you had to lie about what I had said about in the past in regards to us wanting Hooper. You also sound wounded over the fact that little Norwich can take your better players.

Still, keep thinking Celtic played this well now that we have had a £5 million bid accepted after having had a £7 million bid rejected a few months ago. Now run along and stop polluting this thread, giving a bad name to smart Celtic fans such as Danny :brodgers



JOAL.COM said:


> breaking: dark andre spotted at ma moz's house for celebrations


Meh. It's an okay signing, but hardly one that's driving me wild with excitement. Definitely a solid addition to our squad though.

I was far more excited to see what negligee Mozza's ma was wearing tonight :moyes2


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> :side:


Makes it obvious why Moyes has been so public and upfront about Cesc lol.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Yes that's the reason why the price has dropped, which just goes to show why Celtic have handled this badly. Hooper was never going to sign another contract, he could have a good pick of clubs as a free agent. Celtic were always going to win the SPL so there was really no need to hold on to him for the rest of the season.


Had Hooper helped us get a result agaist Juve then it would have more than covered the _'2mil'_ we missed out on by not selling in January, it didnt work out but it was still the decision to make. 



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> You don't get it. If we had bid the same as QPR at the time then your lot could have instigated a bidding war. By forcing you to show your hand through accepting QPR's bid (because of the ultimatum) a bidding war was avoided, hence why we have also had a bid accepted. You do realise that ultimatums are only used in situations like this where only two bidding clubs are involved and the involved player clearly only wants to go to one of them, yes? Again, if we offered £5 million straight away QPR could have been forced to up their bid because we are the better prospect for Hooper. We smartly avoided a bidding war. Transfer negotiations 101 right there, son.
> 
> 
> Again, we avoided a bidding war by making you panic because you thought that QPR were ending up as the highest bidders. Your lack of understanding regarding the transfer market is immense.


It has been public knowledge that 5million is what we wanted for Hooper and why would we panick? Hooper would have went to QPR, if you didnt come back in.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Who said that Celtic didn't want to sell to us? Absolutely nobody. As for exposure? Yeah, because a club like Celtic needs their players playing for little old Norwich to gain exposure :lol The rest is repeated drivel that has been covered.


The way you worded it seemed to me like you felt we wouldnt acept 5mil if Norwich had offered it and QPR didnt.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> but this is coming from a guy who thinks whatever is bid for a player is what the player's actually worth :lmao


Maybe you should take your own advice and read what is written? I said there is a reason why Wanyama was going for 12mil. The reason being that he is a fantastic prospect and player.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> What this all boils down to is that you're still mad because I made you look daft a few weeks ago, hence why you had to lie about what I had said about in the past in regards to us wanting Hooper. You also sound wounded over the fact that little Norwich can take your better players.












We got a fair deal for Hooper. Everyone in this transfer is a winner.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Still, keep thinking Celtic played this well now that we have had a £5 million bid accepted after having had a £7 million bid rejected a few months ago.


We took a risk and it didnt pay off. Put it was still a risk worth taking. Celtic fans are happier now that they would have been if we sold Hooper in January for an extra couple of mil.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Now run along and stop polluting this thread, giving a bad name to smart Celtic fans such as Danny :brodgers


Love you too babes.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> Had Hooper helped us get a result agaist Juve then it would have more than covered the _'2mil'_ we missed out on by not selling in January, *it didnt work out but it was still the decision to make.*


The bolded :lmao



EskiBhoy said:


> It has been public knowledge that 5million is what we wanted for Hooper and why would we panick? Hooper would have went to QPR, if you didnt come back in.


If both clubs bid the same at the same time then we are the clear favourites, in a situation like that QPR would be forced to raise their bid to secure him. If QPR raise their bid then Celtic aren't going to be dumb enough to ignore it. There's no guarantee that Hooper would go to QPR either, he could easily see out his contract and take his pick of decentish clubs as a free agent. A season in the championship or a season of champion's league football? Yeah, not a difficult choice.



EskiBhoy said:


> The way you worded it seemed to me like you felt we wouldnt acept 5mil if Norwich had offered it and QPR didnt.


That's a lack of reading comprehension on your part or a lack of paitience, I've certainly got a lack of patience for you, anyway 



EskiBhoy said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice and read what is written? I said there is a reason why Wanyama was going for 12mil. The reason being that he is a fantastic prospect and player.


That's not what I'm referring to, your point about "whatever a buying chairman deems is the right price is the right price" was what I was laughing at. You shouldn't assume so much...



EskiBhoy said:


> We got a fair deal for Hooper. Everyone in this transfer is a winner.


You lost £2 million on the potential deal...maybe you're "winners" in terms of making _some_ money as opposed to losing Hooper for free, but we've done far better out of this when you consider the entire saga.



EskiBhoy said:


> We took a risk and it didnt pay off. Put it was still a risk worth taking. Celtic fans are happier now that they would have been if we sold Hooper in January for an extra couple of mil.


Why would you have been less happy selling him in January? You didn't need him for the league campaign and you've already stated that he made no difference to your European campaign, it's not as if one modestly good player would be the clincher at that level, in all honesty.



EskiBhoy said:


> Love you too babes.


You're not Mozza's ma :brodgers



Regardless, it's clear that we completely disagree, so there's no point going round in circles on the subject. You're happy with the situation and so am I. I can deal with you having a different opinion, but just don't lie about things I've said in the past.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Are we Fab or Feline yet?


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I agree that it is pointless going around in circles.

Anyway. I found this video pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JESJ1uxAC0E


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Are we *Fab* or Feline yet?


I'm sure Liverpool will be open to offers for Borini from United :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Mail are saying Fabregas wants to join











also it seems Anthony Cotton, some actor from coronation street, is on the august 8th bandwagon :moyes2



> Antony Cotton @antonycotton
> 
> Just been told an amazing piece of @ManUtd news. Is it true though, that is the question...?!
> 
> Antony Cotton @antonycotton
> 
> August the 8th. We shall see...


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's the gay right? him and ronaldo would get on well then :moyes1

And Alex of course.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Poldi and Per actually made the pack page in those outfits :lol


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> He's the gay right?


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


>


Bingo.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> I agree that it is pointless going around in circles.
> 
> Anyway. I found this video pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JESJ1uxAC0E


Yeah, no hard feelings anyway, I reserve those for Mozza's ma :moyes2





Moving on, I have a new colour scheme:






Yeah bor


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Has told friends"

The Daily Mail ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bernard to Porto. Fucking Porto. 

Sun says Cesc to United is happening, and the Sun apparently is close to Cesc's group.

DAFUQ!?


----------



## Zeppex

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hell, at this point, I wish United would bid on İlkay Gündoğan just for the hell of it.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Cesc told his English friends who just happen to be close to The Sun say that he wants to go to England?

Seems legit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Are we Fab or Feline yet?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Are we Fab or Feline yet?


you kidding bro? we don't need them we're gonna be Anderson and Fletcher again :fergie


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The press conference for Tata's presentation is going on now. Questions were asked regarding United's interest in Cesc. 

"We're very happy United are interested in our players, but it doesn't matter how much money or how persistent they are, we will not sell Cesc and are counting on him for the future."


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


>


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> The press conference for Tata's presentation is going on now. Questions were asked regarding United's interest in Cesc.
> 
> "We're very happy United are interested in our players, but it doesn't matter how much money or how persistent they are, we will not sell Cesc and are counting on him for the future."


Yeah, he's clearly about to break.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Very happy that saga is over. 

Now United can leave us alone and go focus on some Everton midfielders.


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what makes me laugh is how the United midfielders must feel when they hear 'United need a central midfielder' but in reality they don't. we've got a lot of midfielders we're basically just stating what we already now is that they're not great and we need someone more effective and match winner. 

Apparently United are lining up a bid for Gundogen which I would be over the moon about getting. I don't think Cesc will come at all especially with Barca's manager coming out and saying he will just reject all bids. I also don't understand what's going on with Bale b/c it feels like we've not even made any contact with him in much the same way it was with Thiago. So I don't believe we're getting Bale of course anyway. Would love United to get Fellani but if we were going to sign him we'd have done it by now. i think we're waiting to see if all else fails and then we'll go 'fuck it' and sign him. We've been linked with Modric, especially if Bale goes Real Madrid but even then I don't see that likely. I kinda hope we sign Garay b/c a new defender wouldn't go amiss among a injury prone defence.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah. It bothers me that we haven't already signed Fellaini. Whatever you think of him, he simply walks into that midfield and would be an instant improvement. He suits our style and is very versatile too. It would look like desperation at this point though, someone we "ended up with" rather than actually someone we went out of our way to get, it would look that way probably because it is that way. Still think he's more likely to arrive than most players linked with us, although I'm not really expecting anything to happen.

If we sign Garay you just know our defenders will end up all being healthy and he'll probably never play, or else someone will have to be sold, which I don't really want.

We should take whatever we're bidding for Fabregas, add £10m to it and see if Juve would sell Vidal.


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah. It bothers me that we haven't already signed Fellaini. Whatever you think of him, he simply walks into that midfield and would be an instant improvement. He suits our style and is very versatile too. It would look like desperation at this point though, someone we "ended up with" rather than actually someone we went out of our way to get, it would look that way probably because it is that way. Still think he's more likely to arrive than most players linked with us, although I'm not really expecting anything to happen.
> 
> If we sign Garay you just know our defenders will end up all being healthy and he'll probably never play, or else someone will have to be sold, which I don't really want.
> 
> *We should take whatever we're bidding for Fabregas, add £10m to it and see if Juve would sell Vidal.*


No thank you irlo


----------



## Murph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cheerio Gary Hooper. Did a good job for us, but clearly wanted to leave for the last few months. In one transfer window we've sold Wanyama for over £12million and Hooper for over £5million, that's around £14million in profit for what we paid for them. Magnificent stuff from Celtic, great to see at least one club in Scotland can actually run as a successful business :hayley1

Need to go out and sign a replacement now. Linked with Kevin Doyle, but he has never in his career been much of a goalscorer.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah. It bothers me that we haven't already signed Fellaini. Whatever you think of him, he simply walks into that midfield and would be an instant improvement. He suits our style and is very versatile too. It would look like desperation at this point though, someone we "ended up with" rather than actually someone we went out of our way to get, it would look that way probably because it is that way. Still think he's more likely to arrive than most players linked with us, although I'm not really expecting anything to happen.
> 
> If we sign Garay you just know our defenders will end up all being healthy and he'll probably never play, or else someone will have to be sold, which I don't really want.
> 
> *We should take whatever we're bidding for Fabregas, add £10m to it and see if Juve would sell Vidal.*


yeah it's been tried already.


----------



## Lawls

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Think Bayern or someone offered 45 mil, and Madrid offered 36 mil.

Said no to both of course.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> yeah it's been tried already.


Actually?

Fuck.

Add 20m then, fuck it use the whole £100m WARCHEST. :moyes2


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Murph said:


> Need to go out and sign a replacement now. Linked with Kevin Doyle, but he has never in his career been much of a goalscorer.


*Doyle* would be fine at *Celtic*. He scored a lot of goals for Reading in the championship and premier league (both arguably better leagues than the SPL), but played on the wing many times for Wolves which stunted his confidence and goal scoring potential. 

Just take a look at the careers of players such as Boyd (Rangers I know, but the point remains the same), Miller (Rangers as well as Celtic) McDonald and Stokes in the SPL where they have overall 1 in 2 records, only to have worse than 1 in 3 records outside of that league overall. Doyle would create and score goals in the SPL. Hell, even Samaras doesn't look like a joke in that league.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kenny Miller was shit at Celtic.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would Vidal leave Juventus for Man Utd anyway


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Kenny Miller was shit at Celtic.


...but his overall SPL goal scoring record was roughly a goal every two games, less than 1 in 3 everywhere else. Just goes to show how easy it is to score goals in the SPL for a top side, even if you have a couple of bad spells.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gerard Deulofeu joined up with the squad on Thursday after taking a break after the u20 cup. :mark: 



















He should be in the squad for our trip to Blackburn tomorrow :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> ...but his overall SPL goal scoring record was roughly a goal every two games, less than 1 in 3 everywhere else. Just goes to show how easy it is to score goals in the SPL for a top side, even if you have a couple of bad spells.


For someone shitting on the SPL, you seem to know a lot about it.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We used to have a guy called Emre once, apparently he's a racist now







Liverpool should look into signing him :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> We used to have a guy called Emre once, apparently he's a racist now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liverpool should look into signing him :suarez1





> The Newcastle midfielder?s alleged comments led to a 20-man brawl during Newcastle?s 3-0 defeat at Everton on December 30. According to sources close to the players, Emre is alleged to have called Yobo ?a f****** n*****?.
> 
> Yobo did not hear what Emre said but Tim Howard and Joleon Lescott have accused the Turkey midfielder of abuse. Everton are understood to be incensed with Newcastle boss Glenn Roeder over his defence of Emre since the incident. Emre intends to dispute the charge and has until January 29 to respond.


SAME OLD NEWCASTLE :brodgers

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-428529/Emre-racism-charge.html


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

andre is a closet celtic fan

unlike alex who is just in a closet :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> For someone shitting on the SPL, you seem to know a lot about it.


Are you disputing the facts that have been presented? No need to be so sensitive :


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Why would Vidal leave Juventus for Man Utd anyway


Because I fucking want him to!


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's no doubt in my mind that Doyle could cut it in the SPL, the Champions League however? Not so much IMO, also I have feeling his wages maybe in excess of what we can actually afford for one player, especially fora player who is approaching the end of his peak. 

But I seriously doubt that he is on Lenny's radar at the moment, Doyle has been linked with us since January but yet there been no actually approach for him and I would think we would of made a move for him by now instead of paying money for another striker in Balde (he's gonna get ye's btw) and I much rather we just go scouting for another young striker with potential and bringing him in and just do with him what we did for Gary.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> There's no doubt in my mind that Doyle could cut it in the SPL, the Champions League however? Not so much IMO, also I have feeling his wages maybe in excess of what we can actually afford for one player, especially fora player who is approaching the end of his peak.
> 
> But I seriously doubt that he is on Lenny's radar at the moment, Doyle has been linked with us since January but yet there been no actually approach for him and I would think we would of made a move for him by now instead of paying money for another striker in Balde (he's gonna get ye's btw) and I much rather we just go scouting for another young striker with potential and bringing him in and just do with him what we did for Gary.


I agree that Doyle would struggle at Champion's league level, definitely a step too far for him although he would be a great squad member for your league campaign.

Who's out there that you believe is a realistic signing who could potentially cut it at Champ's league level, anyone in particular?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Are you disputing the facts that have been presented? No need to be so sensitive :


Your so called facts about Celtic were wrong.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Your so called facts about Celtic were wrong.


Nope Boyd in Scotland had 1.8 goals per game with a 3.4 outside. Miller has pretty much the same ratio. albeit, he sucked at cetlic with a 33 played, 7 scored. but the figures 1 in 2 in scot and 1 in 3 elsewhere are about right.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Your so called facts about Celtic were wrong.


No, I said he roughly had a 1 in 2 record in the spl _overall_, you just can't read. Go back to copy and pasting from twitter, you're out of your depth when it comes to real discussion.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well there isn't much twitter activity to report now the Thiago AlCUNTara (am i doing it right?) deal is signed sealed and delivered


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Nope Boyd in Scotland had 1.8 goals per game with a 3.4 outside. Miller has pretty much the same ratio. albeit, he sucked at cetlic with a 33 played, 7 scored. but the figures 1 in 2 in scot and 1 in 3 elsewhere are about right.


I said his facts about Celtic were wrong, I didn't disagree with the one's about Rangers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> No, I said he roughly had a 1 in 2 record in the spl _overall_, you just can't read. Go back to copy and pasting from twitter, you're out of your depth when it comes to real discussion.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I agree that Doyle would struggle at Champion's league level, definitely a step too far for him although he would be a great squad member for your league campaign.
> 
> Who's out there that you believe is a realistic signing who could potentially cut it at Champ's league level, anyone in particular?


The only person who I can think of who is a realistic signing is Leigh Griffiths, last seasons SPL's top goal scorer, young player of the season, 2 caps for Scotland and only 22 years old, could we mould him into a player who would be handy in the Champions League and would be good enough to play the Premier League in 2 or 3 seasons time? Maybe, signing him would be a gamble.

Another player I would of liked to of seen is Charlie Austin but I think Burnley have priced him out of our range.

But since I mostly watch the top 3 leagues and Celtic games (I try to watch the other teams in the SPL but it's really fucking dire stuff) it's hard to find players that have the quality and who is also a realstic signing.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There no kids knocking about in the big club reserve Celtic could take? What about the CHilean kid from Man u?


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Hell, even Samaras doesn't look like a joke in that league.


Im not going to argue with the rest of your post but Sameras is highly rated around Europe. It is only English fans that dont rate him due to his time at City (which wasnt actually that bad)


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We will sign some unkown goalscorer that John Park will find. The same way that we got Izzy, Wanyama, Kayal etc.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sameras is awful.

Source: My wonderful football knowledge.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sameras is fucking garbage. 



Mozza said:


>


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> No, I said he roughly had a 1 in 2 record in the spl _overall_, you just can't read. Go back to copy and pasting from twitter, you're out of your depth when it comes to real discussion.


I didn't realise childish insults were considered real discussion.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd steal Guidetti on loan (DEM FM MOVES)


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> The only person who I can think of who is a realistic signing is Leigh Griffiths, last seasons SPL's top goal scorer, young player of the season, 2 caps for Scotland and only 22 years old, could we mould him into a player who would be handy in the Champions League and would be good enough to play the Premier League in 2 or 3 seasons time? Maybe, signing him would be a gamble.
> 
> Another player I would of liked to of seen is Charlie Austin but I think Burnley have priced him out of our range.
> 
> But since I mostly watch the top 3 leagues and Celtic games (I try to watch the other teams in the SPL but it's really fucking dire stuff) it's hard to find players that have the quality and who is also a realstic signing.


The thing with Griffiths at Wolves was really weird, not sure if he was out of his depth while there or if it was just the usual Wolves fuckery of being an incompetent club. Still, at 22 he should have plenty of room for improvement.

Burnley will feel the pinch soon because their parachute payments are coming to an end. I agree that he would be worth a punt if the price was right, maybe £2.5-£3 million.



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I didn't realise childish insults were considered real discussion.


Just dumbing things down so that you can keep up :



wkdsoul said:


> I'd steal Guidetti on loan (DEM FM MOVES)


I'd like us to sign him on loan, wanted him last summer to be honest. Hopefully his illness hasn't wrecked him too much.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Sameras is fucking garbage.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Emily Ratajkowski is better than this SPL talk. Probably has better ball control than any Celtic player as well :brodgers


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I trust the opinions of Pirlo etc. regarding Sameras over english football fans....


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Emily Ratajkowski is better than this SPL talk. Probably has better ball control than any Celtic player as well :brodgers


Oh that's her name, better just check google to see if she has any "tasteful" topless shots












































:wilkins


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

One for Alex, wouldn't want him to feel left out :giroud


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> I trust the opinions of Pirlo etc. regarding Sameras over english football fans....


I trust COLD HARD FACTS opinions over peoples opinions.

Man City: 55 games, 8 goals
Celtic (loan): 16 games, 5 goals
Celtic (perm): 136 games, 41 goals

Average footballer with an even worse goal scoring ratio.

Andre's ma has scored more times on a night out in Liverpool than that wool has in his entire career on the pitch.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I trust COLD HARD FACTS opinions over peoples opinions.
> 
> Man City: 55 games, 8 goals
> Celtic (loan): 16 games, 5 goals
> Celtic (perm): 136 games, 41 goals
> 
> Average footballer with an even worse goal scoring ratio.
> 
> Andre's ma has scored more times on a night out in Liverpool than that wool has in his entire career on the pitch.


Was never a fan of him at City, always struck me as a Championship level target man at best.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I trust COLD HARD FACTS opinions over peoples opinions.
> 
> Man City: 55 games, 8 goals
> Celtic (loan): 16 games, 5 goals
> Celtic (perm): 136 games, 41 goals
> 
> Average footballer with an even worse goal scoring ratio.
> 
> Andre's ma has scored more times on a night out in Liverpool than that wool has in his entire career on the pitch.


Samaras isn't a prolific goalscorer, everyone knows that, that's why he doesn't play up front any more, he's a team player.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I trust COLD HARD FACTS opinions over peoples opinions.
> 
> Man City: 55 games, 8 goals
> Celtic (loan): 16 games, 5 goals
> Celtic (perm): 136 games, 41 goals
> 
> Average footballer with an even worse goal scoring ratio.
> 
> Andre's ma has scored more times on a night out in Liverpool than that wool has in his entire career on the pitch.


You do realise he isnt a striker right?

He was harshly judged at Man City because they overpaid for him and even then he was actually one of their best players and the top scorer for a lot of his time there.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Samaras isn't a prolific goalscorer, everyone knows that, that's why he doesn't play up front any more, he's a team player.


He doesn't play upfront because he can't score to save his life and he's found his standard in the Scottish divisions.



EskiBhoy said:


> You do realise he isnt a striker right?
> 
> He was harshly judged at Man City because they overpaid for him and even then he was actually one of their best players and the top scorer.


*Manchester City 2005-2006 Top Goalscorer*: League: Andy Cole - 9 goals
All comps - Andy Cole & Darrius Vassell - 10 goals)​*Manchester City 2006-2007 Top Goalscorer*: League: Joey Barton - 6 goals
All comps: Joey Barton - 7 goals​
DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE FACTS ARE COOKING?


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> You do realise he isnt a striker right?
> 
> He was harshly judged at Man City because they overpaid for him and even then he was _*actually one of their best players and the top scorer for a lot of his time there*_.


He was shit, lazy and couldnt cope with the pace of the English league, hell his captain sais he wasnt pulling his weight. 12 goals in 63 games is pretty defining. Some flashes of good play, but ultimately a failure on all counts for us regardless of his fee.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> You do realise he isnt a striker right?
> 
> He was harshly judged at Man City because they overpaid for him and even then he was actually one of their best players and the top scorer for a lot of his time there.


:hayden3 i sincerely hope you're trolling otherwise i fear your parents must have had a nightmare putting padding on all sharp corners so you didn't bump into them.

In fact this is Sameras' finest moment on a football pitch


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> You do realise he isnt a striker right?
> 
> He was harshly judged at Man City because they overpaid for him and even then he was actually one of their best players and the *top scorer* for a lot of his time there.


you sure about that?

05-06: cole - 9 goals. darius 8. barton 6. samaras? 4.
06-07: barton - 6 goals. samaras 4.
07-08: elano - 8 goals. samaras? ZERO.

he was judged because even next to washed up andy cole, the mediocre (but always my first love) darius vassell, and a midfielder in barton he scored less goals. just because we had some shit around then (mpenza, beasley, corradi, bianchi) doesn't make samaras any better.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Samaras had a fine season. I'm not about to come in here and start slevering about how the SPL isn't a shit league (it's trash and currently about as bad as I've seen it in 20-odd years), and I've ripped on Samaras about three hundred million times since he came to Celtic, but the guy got the finger out last year and actually looked like a fucking footballer. The praise he's getting from Celtic fans isn't even the ironic sort at this point. And really, he's pretty much earned it.

SPL is garbage, though. C'mon. I live here and I went to about twelve Motherwell games last season and the best part of every one of them was getting Darren Randolph to do chin-ups on the crossbar.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> He doesn't play upfront because he can't score to save his life and he's found his standard in the Scottish divisions.


He doesnt play upfront because he is better as a left winger.
Same way Ronaldo doesnt play as a keeper....

Found his standard in the Champions League you mean? 

5 goals in the Champions league last year. (no premiership player scored more than him)
2 champions league goals in 2 games this season.



Mozza said:


> *Manchester City 2005-2006 Top Goalscorer*: League: Andy Cole - 9 goals
> All comps - Andy Cole & Darrius Vassell - 10 goals)​*Manchester City 2006-2007 Top Goalscorer*: League: Joey Barton - 6 goals
> All comps: Joey Barton - 7 goals​
> DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE FACTS ARE COOKING?


05/06 he only joined in Jan and still finished as one of their highest scorers.
06/07 he was second highest scorer for the season.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> He doesn't play upfront because he can't score to save his life *and he's found his standard in the Scottish divisions.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Manchester City 2005-2006 Top Goalscorer*: League: Andy Cole - 9 goals
> All comps - Andy Cole & Darrius Vassell - 10 goals)​*Manchester City 2006-2007 Top Goalscorer*: League: Joey Barton - 6 goals
> All comps: Joey Barton - 7 goals​
> DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE FACTS ARE COOKING?


I think you mean Champions League.


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Samaras had a fine season. I'm not about to come in here and start slevering about how the SPL isn't a shit league (it's trash and currently about as bad as I've seen it in 20-odd years), and I've ripped on Samaras about three hundred million times since he came to Celtic, but the guy got the finger out last year and actually looked like a fucking footballer. The praise he's getting from Celtic fans isn't even the ironic sort at this point. And really, he's pretty much earned it.
> 
> SPL is garbage, though. C'mon. I live here and I went to about twelve Motherwell games last season and the best part of every one of them was getting Darren Randolph to do chin-ups on the crossbar.


Which is going back to the original point...even Samaras can look fantastic in such a dire league. Amazing to think that a comment about Kevin Doyle's potential success in the SPL (which was made by using comparisons to other former/current/whatever SPL strikers) sparked all of this, but Celtic fans on WF (apart from Danny, not sure if you follow them at all either :brodgers) are ridiculously sensitive :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> He doesnt play upfront because he is better as a left winger.
> Same way Ronaldo doesnt play as a keeper....
> 
> Found his standard in the Champions League you mean?
> 
> 5 goals in the Champions league last year.
> 2 champions league goals in 2 games this season.


Fernando Morientes once finished top goalscorer in the Champions League with Monaco and he was barely a worldy. 

Barring a good spell in Madrid, ofcourse, but that's a different topic.



EskiBhoy said:


> 05/06 he only joined in Jan and still finished as one of their highest scorers.
> 06/07 he was second highest scorer for the season.


You said he was THE top goalscorer for a lot of his time there. 

Myself and Kiz just proved that is wrong. STOP BEING WRONG


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> 05/06 he only joined in Jan and still finished as one of their highest scorers.
> 06/07 he was second highest scorer for the season.


05/06 Finished with 5, behind Barton (6), Vassell (10) & Cole (10) making him 4th
06/07 Yep finished 2nd again behind Barton with 6 in 42 games! 

6 in 42 games is shit anyway you look at it. so 07/08 no league goals, loaned out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, you've clearly got me. Samaras scoring a couple games against the mighty Cliftonville in the qualifying rounds means he is clearly one of Europes elite strikers.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Yeah, you've clearly got me. Samaras scoring a couple games against the mighty Cliftonville in the qualifying rounds means he is clearly one of Europes elite strikers.


I think you're forgetting the goals in Moscow and Lisbon.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Which is going back to the original point...even Samaras can look fantastic in such a dire league. Amazing to think that a comment about Kevin Doyle's potential success in the SPL (which was made by using comparisons to other former/current/whatever SPL strikers) sparked all of this, but Celtic fans on WF (apart from Danny, not sure if you follow them at all either :brodgers) are ridiculously sensitive :lol


I won't even bother disputing that, really. But I watched...shit, IDK, we'll say a "goodly amount" of Celtic games last season, and seeing him week-in, week-out against even your Inverness Caley Thistles and Motherwells of the world (Motherwell were a decent side last season, for whatever that's worth. Their squad's pretty much been shot to shit this transfer window, though), he genuinely looked like a guy that would fit into a mid-table Premiership side. Also handled himself really well in Europe and looks motivated again this season. The whole "looks better than he is because he's playing in a shit league" is probably a bit too black and white, but I guess I'd say it's a point that kind of has merit.

I'll go back to my favourite analogy - he's not great, but he's not reeeealy shit. Like Fulham. 

(also I'm not really a Celtic fan in case y'all were wondering that. Have a pretty big soft spot for them, but that's about it. I was born into a family that was split down the middle between Celtic and Rangers fans. So I chose Arsenal. Naturally)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think you're forgetting the goals in Moscow and Lisbon.


i think you've got the wrong season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think you're forgetting the goals in Moscow and Lisbon.


I think you're forgetting Celtic have only played against Cliftonville this season. 



GOD of CUNT said:


> (also I'm not really a Celtic fan in case y'all were wondering that. Have a pretty big soft spot for them, but that's about it. I was born into a family that was split down the middle between Celtic and Rangers fans. So I chose Arsenal. Naturally)


Give me back my beautiful Arteta, you evil fuck.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Fernando Morientes once finished top goalscorer in the Champions League with Monaco and he was barely a worldy.
> 
> Barring a good spell in Madrid, ofcourse, but that's a different topic.
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was THE top goalscorer for a lot of his time there.
> 
> Myself and Kiz just proved that is wrong. STOP BEING WRONG


Using Morientes as a way to say he isnt good? :lmao Morientes is a quality stiker. Seriously just because some players dont do amazing in the prem, it doesnt make them bad players? Next you will be telling Shevchenko is average?

Okay he was second highest scorer one season and the highest scorer in his first season from when he joined 

He still got decent returns for City when you consider how poor of a team he was playing in.



wkdsoul said:


> 05/06 Finished with 5, behind Barton (6), Vassell (10) & Cole (10) making him 4th


He was only there for half a season, yet still finished near the top, nothing wrong with that.


wkdsoul said:


> 06/07 Yep finished 2nd again behind Barton with 6 in 42 games!
> 
> 6 in 42 games is shit anyway you look at it.


The fact that he scored so little but was still one of the top scorers shows how poor of a team he was playing in.



wkdsoul said:


> so 07/08 no league goals, loaned out.


Sven brought in his own players when the asian guy came in giving him loads of money. Sameras didnt get a chance.

Anyway looking that far back is irrelevant. No premiership players scored more in the Champions League last season. He is a Champions League player and opposition managers ofton single him out as a danger man.



Kiz said:


> i think you've got the wrong season.





Mozza said:


> I think you're forgetting Celtic have only played against Cliftonville this season.



I think you are both missing the point? He can score against high quality opposition.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

in all honesty Samaras was rubbish before we moved him to the left wing, he got rewarded with a contract in Lenny's first season purely on the basis that he scored 2 goals against Rangers in the New Year game in the days when we were playing him upfront but since moving to the left wing he has looked a totally different player but he his still a player that frustrates me because he always runs himself into a corner and by that mean he actually beats a player or to but then runs himself into a position where he can't play a simple ball or run anywhere else and more often than not loses the possession.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> you sure about that?
> 
> 05-06: cole - 9 goals. darius 8. barton 6. samaras? 4.
> 06-07: barton - 6 goals. samaras 4.
> 07-08: elano - 8 goals. samaras? ZERO.
> 
> he was judged because even next to washed up andy cole, the mediocre (but always my first love) darius vassell, and a midfielder in barton he scored less goals. just because we had some shit around then (mpenza, beasley, corradi, bianchi) doesn't make samaras any better.


Corradi had GOAT celebrations though.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ally McCoist needs to come out of retirement if you ask me. Bring Colin Hendry with him too.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I think you're forgetting Celtic have only played against Cliftonville this season.
> 
> Sorry, I thought you were just talking about last season as well.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> Using Morientes as a way to say he isnt good? :lmao Morientes is a quality stiker. Seriously just because some players dont do amazing in the prem, it doesnt make them bad players? Next you will be telling Shevchenko is average?
> 
> Okay he was second highest scorer one season and the highest scorer in his first season from when he joined


No, you're still wrong. He was never the top goalscorer for City. NEVER. Are you struggling with that part? Fucking hell. Are you always this wrong about stuff?

Shevchenko was one of my heroes. I would watch Milan to see him, Maldini and Pirlo play. So no, I won't say Shevva is average because he's boss.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Fernando Morientes once finished top goalscorer in the Champions League with Monaco and he was barely a worldy.
> 
> Barring a good spell in Madrid, ofcourse, but that's a different topic.


He was a beast for Madrid and Spain. Then Liverpool ruined him.

Man, I agree that Samaras isn't garbage. He's terrible in front of goal and that is why he has been moved from that position. But I think he's a useful player. 

I'm not going to go all Tommy Smyth and say he can walk into any team in the world (I still lol hard at that), but he has his purpose. Just not in front of goal.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He was a beast for Madrid and Spain. Then Liverpool ruined him.
> 
> Man, I agree that Samaras isn't garbage. He's terrible in front of goal and that is why he has been moved from that position. But I think he's a useful player.
> 
> I'm not going to go all Tommy Smyth and say he can walk into any team in the world (I still lol hard at that), but he has his purpose. Just not in front of goal.


Did someone say he could?


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> No, you're still wrong. He was never the top goalscorer for City. NEVER. Are you struggling with that part? Fucking hell. Are you always this wrong about stuff?


Okay I was wrong about him being top scorer, big deal, get over it already. He still had a decent scoring record at City when you consider what he was playing with.



Joel said:


> He was a beast for Madrid and Spain. Then Liverpool ruined him.
> 
> Man, I agree that Samaras isn't garbage. He's terrible in front of goal and that is why he has been moved from that position. But I think he's a useful player.
> 
> I'm not going to go all Tommy Smyth and say he can walk into any team in the world (I still lol hard at that), but he has his purpose. Just not in front of goal.


This.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> *Anyway looking that far back is irrelevant.* No premiership players scored more in the Champions League last season. He is a Champions League player and opposition managers often single him out as a danger man.
> 
> I think you are both missing the point? He can score against high quality opposition.


Your the one who said he was one of our top players and goalscorer at City, when he was neither ever, he was in a poor team and was worse than the players around him. 

Scored more no same yes, Oscar with 5 in 6 games, comapred to Samaras 5 in 10, with 3 of those in the group stage against better oppo at least. He's an SPL level player, who get champs league games, but hes not champs league quality,


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Did someone say he could?


:rose3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He was a beast for Madrid and Spain. Then Liverpool ruined him.


I appreciated his spell at Madrid in my post..


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I appreciated his spell at Madrid in my post..


You didn't appreciate it enough and missed the chance to bag Liverpool. Poor form, Mozza.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Scored more no same yes, Oscar with 5 in 6 games, comapred to Samaras 5 in 10, with 3 of those in the group stage against better oppo at least. He's an SPL level player, who get champs league games, but hes not champs league quality,


So one player (out of 50+) from the great premier league could match Sameras when it came to champions league goals last season.

Thats not something to be proud of as a premier league fan.

Why is he not premiership quality? Becuase he didnt score 20+ a season in the premier league?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Give me back my beautiful Arteta, you evil fuck.


I've learned more Spanish from his twitter than I have from my estranged father (who was a Spanish teacher. I assume).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> Okay I was wrong about him being top scorer, big deal, get over it already. He still had a decent scoring record at City when you consider what he was playing with.


Yeah, you was wrong. It only took several people telling you that but we finally got there. 

No, he didn't have a good record. If he could have bagged 10 goals during a season in all comps, that would have been OKAY and something to build on. He was gash.

12 goals in ALL comps in 2 and a half seasons is AWFUL.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Your the one who said he was one of our top players and goalscorer at City, when he was neither ever, he was in a poor team and was worse than the players around him.
> 
> Scored more no same yes, Oscar with 5 in 6 games, comapred to Samaras 5 in 10, with 3 of those in the group stage against better oppo at least. He's an SPL level player, who get champs league games, but hes not champs league quality,


http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...nd=2000347/players/type=topscorers/index.html

even uefa don't care about qualifying so Oscar and Podolski beat him by their tally and he tied with RVP, Mata, Torres and Hernandez :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> So one player (out of 50+) from the great premier league could match Sameras when it came to champions league goals last season.
> 
> Thats not something to be proud of as a premier league fan.
> 
> Why is he not premiership quality? Becuase he didnt score 20+ a season in the premier league?





> On 10 March, defender Richard Dunne said that he felt the reason that City were performing so badly was that their foreign players, including Samaras, were letting the side down by not working hard enough.





> In March, Daily Mirror reported that the reason Manchester City were struggling so badly was that they didn't have any quality strikers. They went on say that the £6million spent on Samaras looked like "very bad business" especially compared to the £2.5 million Blackburn Rovers had spent on Benni McCarthy. They also described Samaras as looking like a "fish out of water"


He isn't Premiership quality because he played like a Sunday league player in the Premier League and he somewhat began to resemble a footballer in the SPL. 

Even his international record is a sham. 8 in 65 :ti

Because him scoring the same amount of goals as 1 EPL means he's suddenly EPL quality :ti Football is a strange game, sometimes teams just get knocked out early, sometimes the goals get spread around. A few goals against some Irish milkmen in the qualifying stages doesn't make him a top player.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> So one player (out of 50+) from the great premier league could match Sameras when it came to champions league goals last season.
> 
> Thats not something to be proud of as a premier league fan.
> 
> *Why is he not premiership quality?* Becuase he didnt score 20+ a season in the premier league?


Coz he played in it and was shit? usually a good indication.. told he was lazy by his Captain, was described as unimpressive by both managers? 

gets a few goals last year and is now champs league quality, bollox, hows he record outside of last season in champs league? that would be a goal every 4.5 games and never higher than 3 in 09... deadly.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I meant Champions League quality and not premiership actually. (which is higher than prem, obviously)

Okay lets not listen to the opinion of Pirlo, but take the opinion of Richard Dunne as Gospel :clap

And are we forgetting that Sameras isnt a stiker again?

1 in 4.5 for a winger isnt horrible.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And Premiership Quality is higher than Scotland (obviously)


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> I meant Champions League quality and not premiership actually. (which is higher than prem, obviously)
> 
> Okay lets not listen to the opinion of Pirlo, but take the opinion of Richard Dunne as Gospel :clap
> 
> And are we forgetting that Sameras isnt a stiker again?
> 
> 1 in 4.5 for a winger isnt horrible.


list the teams in which andrea pirlo and samaras have played together. i'll bet it's less than dunne and samaras.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In some actual news Bafetimbi Gomis who we have been strongly linked to and are supposedly close to signing has apparently gone AWOL from his club (Lyon) and didn't turn up for a meeting

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...5329268?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Clearly a model professional, what could go wrong


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> And Premiership Quality is higher than Scotland (obviously)


Michael Higdon could walk into any Premiership side, tbf. Auld Arsene should've forked out the fourteen quid a week to get him to the Emirates. 

-----

Pointing to Samaras' goalscoring record when trying to defend him isn't really the best way to go about it. I mean, he's not much of a goalscorer, is he? He's also a totally different player now compared to when he was at City, so pointing to the goalscoring record in order to _discredit_ him is also missing the point a bit.

He was pretty much a useless numpty for a good while there, though. There's no getting away from that.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Came home from work to find about eight new pages in the Transfer Thread :mark:

Only to find that most of them were about the scoring records of jobber players playing in jobber leagues. LOL Samaras. LOL Doyle. LOL Miller. 

:kobe

I did see the comments from Barca's new boss about Cesc though. :moyes2


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> list the teams in which andrea pirlo and samaras have played together. i'll bet it's less than dunne and samaras.


^^^^^^^
Values Richard Dunnes opinion on football more than Pirlos 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> I meant Champions League quality and not premiership actually. (which is higher than prem, obviously)
> 
> Okay lets not listen to the opinion of Pirlo, but take the opinion of Richard Dunne as Gospel :clap
> 
> And are we forgetting that Sameras isnt a stiker again?
> 
> 1 in 4.5 for a winger isnt horrible.


I'll take the opinion of someone who worked with him day and day out over someone who saw him in a game regardless of skill on the field.

Samaras isn't a full time winger either, (his assist record is prob pretty good (need confirming i assume here) he plays both numb nuts, so we'll split the difference, hes a striker with a crap goal scoring record whos a good player for the team when not allowed near the net


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Values Richard Dunnes opinion on Samaras more than Pirlos


Fixed.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Pointing to Samaras' goalscoring record when trying to defend him isn't really the best way to go about it.


I keep mentioning that he isnt a striker but some people dont listen..


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Samaras isn't a full time winger either


For Celtic now he is. I could probably count the games he played as a striker under Lennon on one hand.

Edit: And im done with this now.

Me and Andrea Pirlo think Sameras is a good player.

You guys and Richard Dunne disagree.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> For Celtic now he is. I could probably count the games he played as a striker under Lennon one hand.
> 
> Edit: And im done with this now.
> 
> Me and Andrea Pirlo think Sameras is a good player.
> 
> You guys and Richard Dunne disagre.


Nah, he's played a fair few in Lennons early seasons, but now a left wing, we're not argueing he;s not a good player, just not a champions league goal machine you think he is..  

Its been fun


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> I meant Champions League quality and not premiership actually. (which is higher than prem, obviously)
> 
> Okay lets not listen to the opinion of Pirlo, but take the opinion of Richard Dunne as Gospel :clap
> 
> And are we forgetting that Sameras isnt a stiker again?
> 
> 1 in 4.5 for a winger isnt horrible.


The most worrying thing about this Samaras debate is the fact that as a Celtic fan you can't even spell his name right, unless of course you're one of these people who's too cool to spell properly on the internet.

Look what happened to the all time top scorer in the SPL, Kris Boyd when he came over to England and flopped, in the Championship. What happens in Scotland is practically pointless, as is *one half decent scoring record in the Champions League*. *Don't get carried away by it*, winger or not. He got three in the group stage, not massive is it?! It certainly doesn't render other points irrelevant, especially since he was shite for City in England. It wasn't a good City squad but Celtic's standard now is pretty poor too. The best players are leaving for lower end Premiership clubs which says it all about Scottish football now.

Mike Newell got the quickest hat trick in Champions League history against Rosenborg for us in 95/96. He got four in the whole group stage. Did that make him better than some of the top players in Europe who didn't score as many that year? Nope didn't think so.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fwiw Celtic could do a lot worse than Michael Higdon. I'd never really heard of him till I went to uni and discovered my flatmate used to be his neighbour back in Bootle and then I started to watch a few motherwell games (and sign him on FM :side but as a striker he's probably above SPL standard. Y'know, when he isn't beating the shit out of people in clubs.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Values Richard Dunnes opinion on football more than Pirlos
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


i repeat

list the teams that samaras has played with pirlo in.
then list the teams samaras has played with dunne in.

i pray that is not too difficult.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Even a Greek like myself couldn't say that Samaras is good.

He's decent. But not capable of the Prem level.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dude really needs a haircut, that's the only opinion I have on him


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Samaras makes Dirk Kuyt look like a cyborg Maradona.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Samaras makes Dirk Kuyt look like a cyborg Maradona.


If i could rep again.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> fwiw Celtic could do a lot worse than Michael Higdon. I'd never really heard of him till I went to uni and discovered my flatmate used to be his neighbour back in Bootle and then I started to watch a few motherwell games (and sign him on FM :side but as a striker he's probably above SPL standard. Y'know, when he isn't beating the shit out of people in clubs.


I agree that we should have went in for Higdon, would have been a really good SPL player for us as we really lack a big physical presence upfront. (hopefully Balde will fix that). Higdon has now went to N.E.C in holland, which is a strange but really good move. The Eredivisie really is a strikers paradise.

Edit: You guys dont rate Kuyt? Im not going to depate for another 10 pages but he is a massivley underrated player.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Look what happened to the all time top scorer in the SPL, Kris Boyd when he came over to England and flopped, in the Championship.


I kind of get what you're saying here (and in the whole post, which I don't even disagree with for the most part), but sheeeit, the Samaras/Boyd comp is outright offensive to Samaras and if I was him and read this I'd probs try and murder you. Boyd was largely a lazy poaching cunt. Did his job well and was clearly effective in the SPL, but Samaras is a far better player than Boyd. Samaras could absolutely make the jump to the Championship. Could make the jump to a mid-lower table Premiership side and not look totally out of place as well. Boyd went to Middlesbrough because he got fed up eating pies every day at Ibrox. He couldn't make the jump because the Championship is a better league with better players and he didn't belong there. Are we going to argue that Boyd was more suited to the Championship than Larsson because he scored more SPL goals than Henk did? No, I don't think we are. That whole line of thinking is way too black and white and doesn't really mean shit when you look at the bigger picture.



Shepard said:


> fwiw Celtic could do a lot worse than Michael Higdon. I'd never really heard of him till I went to uni and discovered my flatmate used to be his neighbour back in Bootle and then I started to watch a few motherwell games (and sign him on FM :side but as a striker he's probably above SPL standard. Y'know, when he isn't beating the shit out of people in clubs.


When you win the Player of the Year award in Scotland, it's pretty much standard practice that you go get shitfaced, snort cocaine off a fat prostitute's ribcage and then throw pint glasses at foreign bouncers.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao fuck sake this debate about Samaras is still going on? 

Tottenham have signed a winger and Cardiff have completed the signing of Brayford from Derby but yet we're talking about some long haired Greek who applies his trade in the SPL


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Samaras has nothing on GREEK MESSI

This kid is sooooo good, he barely plays half of his club team's matches, and can't crack the Greek squad in any qualifiers/friendlies






GREEK MESSI


Some lower level club should take this kid on loan for a year. Crystal Palace, I'm looking at you.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kinda wanna start a Celtic FM game now.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Dude really needs a haircut, that's the only opinion I have on him


C'mon man, his hair is awesome.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Kinda wanna start a Celtic FM game now.


The one thing I hate about being a Celitc fan is that I cant have a fun FM game with my team.

Being Celtic on FM sucks even when you move them to the prem.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> :lmao fuck sake this debate about Samaras is still going on?
> 
> Tottenham have signed a winger and Cardiff have completed the signing of Brayford from Derby but yet we're talking about some long haired Greek who applies his trade in the SPL


Yeah, fuck it, I agree.

Thread should be renamed to BOBBY PETTA IS NOW A PERSONAL TRAINER THAT DRINKS COCKTAILS IN NOVEMBER (THAT'S A BAR, NOT A MONTH)

Someone get on that. Mikey, do it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> fwiw Celtic could do a lot worse than Michael Higdon. I'd never really heard of him till I went to uni and discovered my flatmate used to be his neighbour back in Bootle and then I started to watch a few motherwell games (and sign him on FM :side but as a striker he's probably above SPL standard. Y'know, when he isn't beating the shit out of people in clubs.


BOOTLE ISN'T IN LIVERPOOL

Bootle is in Sefton, just outside the city boundries. 

If your flatmate is from Bootle and calls himself a Scouser, he's lying. He's a bad wool.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

oh snap, Fetfatzidis could be moving to Olympic Marseille

You had your chance, CPFC.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> BOOTLE ISN'T IN LIVERPOOL
> 
> Bootle is in Sefton, just outside the city boundries.
> 
> If your flatmate is from Bootle and calls himself a Scouser, he's lying. He's a bad wool.


the news of higdon moving ruined me day you've just made this the best day ever.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> the news of higdon moving ruined me day you've just made this the best day ever.


Nothing makes my piss boil with anger more than meeting somebody on holiday who are talking in a thick accent, and then they tell you they're either from Bootle/Huyton/Kirkby/Prescott etc which are all in either Sefton, Merseyside or Knowsley, Merseyside. 

Also, if you want to annoy him. Tell him you're not Scouse unless you have a purple wheelybin.

When Kenwright tried to move us to Kirkby there was MASSIVE outrage over it because Kirkby is in Knowsley and not in Liverpool boundries. It just has an L postcode.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're being linked with Luiz now. 

FUCK.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Five pages of talk about Samaras... All of my wat.

And Luiz is going nowhere.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Luiz to Barca, YESSSSS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



God™;21693617 said:


> Five pages of talk about Samaras... All of my wat.


Because some melts can't count up to 5 and 6.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:wilkins


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Luiz to Barca, YESSSSS


That's a disaster and a half waiting to happen. 

We've been linked to him before so I can see the pursuit being real.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What's wrong with Luiz, better than Agger, imo


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We dead now.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> What's wrong with Luiz, better than Agger, imo


He's weak defensively. 

Can you imagine him playing with that bonehead Pique? It would be just a mess.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I dunno we have to wait and see what style of football Tata will play


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> He's weak defensively.
> 
> Can you imagine him playing with that bonehead Pique? It would be just a mess.


He has lapses, but I wouldn't say he's weak defensively. He was easily the best defender at the Confed Cup which included Thiago Silva, Sergio Ramos and the Juventus trio.

Do agree that him and Pique would be a disaster though. But if you pair him with a Puyol, Thiago Silva, Kompany or Vidic type, he'd be fantastic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joshua Whately is from Birmingham according to his Twitter profile.

Another Liverpool fan not from Liverpool, brilliant.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I actually think Samaras would be fine for a relegation battling Premier League side. He's a big dude that can run and has the odd bit of skill. I'm sure a team like Stoke or Sunderland would like to have him.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He has lapses, but I wouldn't say he's weak defensively. He was easily the best defender at the Confed Cup which included Thiago Silva, Sergio Ramos and the Juventus trio.
> 
> Do agree that him and Pique would be a disaster though. But if you pair him with a Puyol, Thiago Silva, Kompany or Vidic type, he'd be fantastic.


Yeah but we don't have Silva, Vidic or Komoany, and Puyol is already 35. Luiz-Barta doesn't sound very good either:cussin:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> He has lapses, but I wouldn't say he's weak defensively. He was easily the best defender at the Confed Cup which included Thiago Silva, Sergio Ramos and the Juventus trio.
> 
> Do agree that him and Pique would be a disaster though. But if you pair him with a Puyol, Thiago Silva, Kompany or Vidic type, he'd be fantastic.


I thought he was brilliant in the CL last year as well as the confederations cup. But that's all that I can really comment on him. 

Unfortunately, Pique will be starter for a very long time at Barca, so the CB we sign has to be compatible with him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



God™ said:


> Five pages of talk about Samaras... All of my wat.


He puts the GOAT in the transfer thread for GOATS.










He's Jesus, with better dribbling.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I thought he was brilliant in the CL last year as well as the confederations cup. But that's all that I can really comment on him.
> 
> Unfortunately, Pique will be starter for a very long time at Barca, so the CB we sign has to be compatible with him.


Shakira made Piqué knees go weak


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I thought he was brilliant in the CL last year as well as the confederations cup. But that's all that I can really comment on him.
> 
> *Unfortunately, Pique will be starter for a very long time at Barca, so the CB we sign has to be compatible with him.*


Yeah, totally agree with that. You really missed out on Thiago Silva last year. I'm trying to remember who you guys boought last summer, but honestly can't. Was it just Song and Alba? Whatever you paid for Song could have gone on Thiago Silva plus whatever else you had. Alba was obviously needed though.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> I actually think Samaras would be fine for a relegation battling Premier League side. He's a big dude that can run and has the odd bit of skill. I'm sure a team like Stoke or Sunderland would like to have him.


I really, really wouldn't.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE SPAIN UNDER 20'S NOW


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> What's wrong with Luiz, better than Agger, imo


:wilkins 

Going forward yeah he's better than Agger, but defensively I would put more faith in Agger than Luiz. Although Luiz isn't as bad now as when he first came to Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if barca want luiz, they can have him

but they will have to many ALL the moneys :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Yeah, totally agree with that. You really missed out on Thiago Silva last year. I'm trying to remember who you guys boought last summer, but honestly can't. Was it just Song and Alba? Whatever you paid for Song could have gone on Thiago Silva plus whatever else you had. Alba was obviously needed though.


Yeah just Song and Alba. 

The whole Thiago Silva ordeal was vintage Barca transfer. Fuck up and regret it later on. 

It's a risk signing Luiz, he was much better this season than he was in the first season in the EPL. If he continues to improve he would be worth the investment. But with Barca's pressing forward system, I can just see the guy bolting forward down the pitch. 

Still would take him over Pique though. Fuck that guy.

If we managed to get Luiz and Vergini I would be happy, gives plenty of reasons to bench Pique.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Depends how much Chelsea would even want for the guy. Considering they spent what £25m? on him I can't see them wanting to make a huge loss on it, if a loss at all. Don't see why Barca would want to even spend more than £25m on him, he certaintly doesn't seem worth it when you could probably get a defender of better quality at a similar price.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who is that Vergini guy? Did he score more than Torres last Year?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Depends how much Chelsea would even want for the guy. Considering they spent what £25m? on him I can't see them wanting to make a huge loss on it, if a loss at all. Don't see why Barca would want to even spend more than £25m on him, he certaintly doesn't seem worth it when you could probably get a defender of better quality at a similar price.


But who was available center-back?



Srdjan99 said:


> Who is that Vergini guy? Did he score more than Torres last Year?







The BEAST from Argentina.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> But who was available center-back?


Defenders for the most part don't go for much anyway, for the right price you could make one available :moyes2


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca should just wait until the end of this season and go for Vertonghen.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Depends how much Chelsea would even want for the guy. Considering they spent what £25m? on him I can't see them wanting to make a huge loss on it, if a loss at all. Don't see why Barca would want to even spend more than £25m on him, he certaintly *doesn't seem worth it when you could probably get a defender of better quality at a similar price*.


Name?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone else excited for the German Supercup tomorrow? 

Fuarrrk should be incredible.


----------



## XyK22

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just a random question, but what's your view on squad depth? My local team have a quality starting 11 (for there league) and if one player gets injured they fall to shit, I've seen it happen in the prem too! especially with Goalkeepers like Chelsea, if Cech gets injured next season there fucked! Schwarzer is decent but not great and getting older. Discuss!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Although Schwarz is aging, he is a better option than Turnlol and Hilarious. 

If you want a 'good' season, even if they aren't worldbeaters, you need to make the most of the 25man limit for squads.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 28m
> Liverpool come out fighting: they've told Arsenal they won't sell Suarez to a rival under any circumstances:
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/premierleague/article3826825.ece


Dat link:



> Arsenal’s hopes of signing Luis Suárez have taken a considerable blow after Liverpool informed the North London club that they have no intention of selling their star player in any circumstances to a team they consider rivals.
> Liverpool rejected Arsenal’s £40,000,001 bid for the Uruguay forward this week and, contrary to reports, have refused the player permission to hold talks with his suitors over personal terms before a potential move.
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/premierleague/article3826825.ece


Move along, Wenger. :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No Ribery,Gotze,Neuer tomorrow, probably no schweinsteiger either. Maybe we'll see Lahm in midfield again with Thiago and Kroos. Would like to see Hojberg and Can play atleast for a few minutes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aw fuck. 

Arsene said we can compete and win without signings. 

It is done. We are signing no one. Diaby, Chamakh, and Bendtner are like new signings. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Name?


I never said they could, just that they probably could :side:. Can't be asked to think of names but realistically how much do stop level defenders go for? Silva went for what £35m? Only CB's I can think of that Barca probably couldn't buy for less than say £30m are Silva, Vidic and Kompany. Maybe Hummels too. Most other CB's in the world I'd say you could get for around the same price as what Chelsea paid for Luiz.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



XyK22 said:


> Just a random question, but what's your view on squad depth? My local team have a quality starting 11 (for there league) and if one player gets injured they fall to shit, I've seen it happen in the prem too! especially with Goalkeepers like Chelsea, if Cech gets injured next season there fucked! Schwarzer is decent but not great and getting older. Discuss!


Schwarzer is more than good enough to be a back-up for Chelsea. 

The problem for most back-up keepers when they do get the chance they are lacking game time and usual take a while to get into the right rhythm.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Aw fuck.
> 
> Arsene said we can compete and win without signings.
> 
> It is done. We are signing no one. Diaby, Chamakh, and Bendtner are like new signings.


Bit defeatist really. Very much sounds like Suarez or bust.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Metro are now saying we're faves to sign Scott Sinclair from City. 

Like I said when I brought it up the other week. He'll be a great little signing for us. 

Add some wonderful pace to us.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reports City are in for Pepe again.. fuck.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Decent experienced defender, just a giant cunt.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Decent experienced defender, *just a giant cunt*.


The market is flooded, Arsenal should get Pepe, Rooney and Suarez.. Team fucknut.


----------



## Murph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> *Doyle* would be fine at *Celtic*. He scored a lot of goals for Reading in the championship and premier league (both arguably better leagues than the SPL), but played on the wing many times for Wolves which stunted his confidence and goal scoring potential.
> 
> Just take a look at the careers of players such as Boyd (Rangers I know, but the point remains the same), Miller (Rangers as well as Celtic) McDonald and Stokes in the SPL where they have overall 1 in 2 records, only to have worse than 1 in 3 records outside of that league overall. Doyle would create and score goals in the SPL. Hell, even Samaras doesn't look like a joke in that league.


You mean the Georgios Samaras who scored more European goals last season than all of Manchester City's strikers combined? Including away to Barcelona and Benfica? The same Samaras who scored against Germany in a European Championship Quarter Final?

:hayley1​


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Murph said:


> You mean the Georgios Samaras who scored more European goals last season than all of Manchester City's strikers combined? Including away to Barcelona and Benfica? The same Samaras who scored against Germany in a European Championship Quarter Final?
> 
> :hayley1​


This conversation again :lmao

Are you going to deny the fact that he was shit before he started playing in the SPL? We've all acknowledged that he has had one very good season, but most players are capable of that. As for scoring in the champions league? Players like Neil Mellor have achieved that feat, let's not get carried away here now. Samaras' European record of 14 in 53 hardly suggests that he has been pulling up trees.

How did that quarter final against Germany end up, by the way? Scoring meaningless goals in a thrashing is hardly an accolade :torres

You're really overlooking the crucial point which is that Kevin Doyle has proven that he can score goals at a good level and that worse strikers have been successful in the SPL. Anyway...


----------



## Murph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> This conversation again :lmao
> 
> Are you going to deny the fact that he was shit before he started playing in the SPL? We've all acknowledged that he has had one very good season, but most players are capable of that. As for scoring in the champions league? Players like Neil Mellor have achieved that feat, let's not get carried away here now. Samaras' European record of 14 in 53 hardly suggests that he has been pulling up trees.
> 
> How did that quarter final against Germany end up, by the way? Scoring meaningless goals in a thrashing is hardly an accolade :torres
> 
> You're really overlooking the crucial point which is that Kevin Doyle has proven that he can score goals at a good level and that worse strikers have been successful in the SPL. Anyway...


I'm from Cliftonville, how very dare you  The teams he has scored Champions League goals against and performances he has put in show his quality. His goal against Germany made it 1-1, it wasn't some late consolation goal. I don't mind if he's underrated though, I'm delighted with him being a Celtic man for the rest of his career, personally he's my favourite player.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Samaras to Arsenal for £47m. 

Source: joal.com

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I still can't believe you people had a 5 page (25 post a page) argument about whether Georgios freaking Samaras is a good player :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

Isn't it Georgios? 

Also acceptable is GOATios Samaras. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> I still can't believe you people had a 5 page (25 post a page) argument about whether Georgios freaking Samaras is a good player :lol


I was trying to discuss the potential of Kevin Doyle as an SPL player, which was actually on topic. Don't blame me! :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Juan mata has been caught speeding his aston martin, driving 63 mph in a 50 zone. he must now pay a 200 pound fee and will have 3 points on his license

Thats right. Even when breaking the law, Mata gets three points :brodgers

:mata :mata :mata


----------



## Maag

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I support QPR, assuming im the only one on the forum. Frustrates me we are going out of our way to get rid of Taarabt. He can be such a class player, can be an absolute legend...on his day. Looks like a loan to Stoke is likely. Would you want him for your club?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i cannot wait for the midweek fixture where arsenal starts Miquel and Daniel Boateng at CB.

:wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ah yes, daniel boateng. Jerome and kevin prince's third cousin's uncle's stepdaughter's nephew, twice removed


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> Juan mata has been caught speeding his aston martin, *driving 63 mph in a 50 zone.*


THE HORROR


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some actual on topic Sameras discusion then.

We have rejected several bids already this window and Samaras has no intrest in leaving.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca are going to be pretty pissed that Celtic won't sell them Samaras.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Barca are going to be pretty pissed that Celtic won't sell them Samaras.


I think they got the hint early on, hence them reluctantly signing Neymar.

Also intrest in Bale is going to increase massively now that Sameras isnt available.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










BUT WHO WAS DEUFOLEU? :hayden3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's funny when people lose an Internet argument and they change avatar/sigs to the topic of argument to try and bate people. 

Maybe you could try and count to 6 and the other melt could support his hometown team instead of doing what every potatoe squating halfbreed does and jump on the Celtic bandwagon like every Paddy seems to do because they got fingered by a Catholic priest.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










trying to troll egame. how sad moz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shit footballs who scored more Premier League goals than Georgios Samaras:

Titus Bramble

Frank Sinclair

Afonso Alves

Milan Baros

MIDO

Steve Marlet

Ade Akinbiyi

Francis Jeffers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> trying to troll egame. how sad moz.


I'm torn between BARCA LAD or


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Shit footballs who scored more Premier League goals than Georgios Samaras:
> 
> Titus Bramble
> 
> Frank Sinclair
> 
> Afonso Alves
> 
> Milan Baros
> 
> MIDO
> 
> Steve Marlet
> 
> Ade Akinbiyi
> 
> Francis Jeffers


I was hoping Rosicky made the list so I could point out he isn't a football :side:


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes, Giggs and Neville are at the Spurs game at the moment. 

better be speaking to bale :side:


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Giggs was watching Spain U20's and look what came of that :side:*


----------



## Murph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Shit footballs who scored more Premier League goals than Georgios Samaras:
> 
> Titus Bramble
> 
> Frank Sinclair
> 
> Afonso Alves
> 
> Milan Baros
> 
> MIDO
> 
> Steve Marlet
> 
> Ade Akinbiyi
> 
> Francis Jeffers


Players Georgios Samaras scored more European goals than last season:

Sergio Aguero

Carlos Tevez

Edin Dzeko

Wayne Rooney

Robin Van Persie


Tiocfaidh ár lá :brady2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Georgios Samaras is simultaneously better than Sergio Aguero and worse than Titus Bramble.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I reckon if he put his mind to it he could give Titus a run for his money in the raping department.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The one thing that we can conclude from this thread is that Georgios Samaras is the most controversial figure in Sports entertainment today.

:cole3


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> It's funny when people lose an Internet argument and they change avatar/sigs to the topic of argument to try and bate people.
> 
> Maybe you could try and count to 6 and the other melt could support his hometown team instead of doing what every potatoe squating halfbreed does and jump on the Celtic bandwagon like every Paddy seems to do because they got fingered by a Catholic priest.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would I be mad over somebodies opinion?


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Your little rant at the end sugests that you are angry? Maybe its just your time of the month?


Are you mad because Celtic get invited to the NexGen and Everton dont?


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*








* vs*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why would I even be mad at that? If I was to be mad at anything it would be towards Moyes for not allowing us to enter when he was manager but I'm not..

Do you honestly know what you're spouting? 

Because I said you don't support your local club, that's a rant? Okay. I'll remember that when I go to Goodison to support my local team x


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You going on about Catholic Priests and Potatoes just because im a Celtic fan, that is ranting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No it's not. 

That was knowledge in a paragraph. 

A rant would be major paragraphs of pyar fuming.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*








​In other news West Brom and Southampton are now battling with Everton for Scott Sinclair now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not only are your opinions on football horribly wrong but your memes are proper jarg and equally as wrong.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

EskiBhoy is a closet Rangers fan trying to act tough, me thinks.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Okay, I get it, your mad. Now move on.




We are linked with Finnbogason from Heerenveen as Hoopers replacement. He looks really good and wants to come but its hard to judge strikers from the Eredivisie due to it being one of the worst leagues defensively in Europe.




Bullseye said:


> EskiBhoy is a closet Rangers fan trying to act tough, me thinks.


True dat. Im just ashamed to show my true colours.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

his mad what?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ this Man City and Sunderland game. 

Strongest pitch I've ever seen.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Negredo's season is over.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not looking forward to the game on monday on this pitch :argh:


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Not looking forward to the game on monday on this pitch :argh:


You mean Monday 26th August right? :moyes2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Negredo's season is over.


I'm in a pub and I'm half hammered so I wasn't sure if it was him getting stretchered off. What happened to him?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

nothing, it was nastasic.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> nothing, it was nastasic.


I thought it was Negredo too? I'm pretty sure the commentator said it was him as well. 

Strong commentating.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Not looking forward to the game on monday on this pitch :argh:


You can almost be certain that rio, ando and jones will get injured :lol

And if we don't sign anyone i'm gonna be the ultimate optimist and say young, welbeck and cleverley will all goat next season :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> I thought it was Negredo too? I'm pretty sure the commentator said it was him as well.
> 
> Strong commentating.


no he just copped a knee to the back from o'shit and faceplanted into the mud


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That pitch looks like fun.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

from this:









then it rained


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jones awful conditions right now. Looks barely playable


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fav pitch pic


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

downing defiant he wont leave apparently


----------



## kingfunkel

Tbh I always preferred a muddy, horrible pitch to play on! It was more fun than the ones that are like carpets. Stupid prima donnas


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:lmao

Can't even put in the effort to make up a new story.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

nastastic better be fine. hes a starting CB on my fantasy team


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> downing defiant he wont leave apparently


thats fine, he'll be a decent squad player.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> no he just copped a knee to the back from o'shit and faceplanted into the mud


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

That's a pitch?


----------



## APEX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I was quite impressed with Negredo, showed some very tidy first touches. Looks to have a powerful shot as well. He good do well this season.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OH LAWD.

Messi has initiated god mode. 

2 incredible assists in 2 minutes.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You kunts watching the German Supercup?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

REUS DA GOAT


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO Bayern. 

What a mess.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OH MY GAWWWD 

GUNDAGON DA GOAT


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Goodnight sweet Bayern.

Marco THE GOD Reus


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Some awesome Transfer info there Egame.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's the only active football thread discussion thread brah.

No sextuple for Bayern.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> It's the only active football thread discussion thread brah.
> 
> No sextuple for Bayern.


Start the all new European Season thread, the Premiership one is up already  

Was the game good?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Start the all new European Season thread, the Premiership one is up already
> 
> Was the game good?


Fantastic game brah. 

Klopp is a genius. Aubameyang looks like a perfect fit. Absolutely lethal on the counter. 

Don't know what Pep was thinking, he played Dante as a striker at the end of the match. Pep gonna pep.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think its safe to say the bayern era is over


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Fantastic game brah.
> 
> Klopp is a genius. Aubameyang looks like a perfect fit. Absolutely lethal on the counter.
> 
> Don't know what Pep was thinking,* he played Dante as a striker at the end of the match. Pep gonna pep*.


:lmao for some reason i just have images of him doing that with pique, that's if he did i can't remember.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> :lmao for some reason i just have images of him doing that with pique, that's if he did i can't remember.


He's ordered pique to push forward before, but I don't ever think he played him as a striker. 

Pep took off Kroos and played Dante as a striker. Very bizarre tactics.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> He's ordered pique to push forward before, but I don't ever think he played him as a striker.
> 
> Pep took off Kroos and played Dante as a striker. Very bizarre tactics.


Please tell me you're joking. That can't be serious. What is he thinking?

LOLBayern losing 4-2 to Dortmund.


----------



## God™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Oh, he mad.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Stuart Pearce did it with David James for us once.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What a great game. Really interested to see how Bayern settle into the league with these new tactics. A lot of positive signs for Dortmund. The pace they have in attack is going to be incredible to watch this season.


----------



## kingfunkel

TNA_WWE said:


> :lmao for some reason i just have images of him doing that with pique, that's if he did i can't remember.


Like against Inter!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFnlktSy08U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Leighton Baines gave some Everton fans a lift, one asked if he is going to united (1:10), although he didnt say yes his answer wouldnt fill a everton fan with confidence over him staying










Got a feeling Moyes wants to make his first signing a big name, so perhaps they may be delaying other ones, possibly the likes of baines or garay


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Eh? If we're in a position to sign someone then we'll just sign them. Delaying a transfer so his first can be someone w're never ever signing? :bosh2*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looks like we'll sign him tbh and one of the top comments on youtube is someone calling them wools, mozza is that you? :moyes2


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck that accent.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Baines isn't exactly going to give a definite answer to that question when he's in a car with 3 Everton fans on camera. 



wkdsoul said:


> Fuck that accent.


WOOL


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Also Gundogan is fucking perfect apart from bale, ronaldo and obviously messi i can't think of another signing better than him for United but it's about as likely as us getting cesc or modric.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Two weeks until the Charity Shield and still not *one* signing to be seen. What a fucking shambles.

Varela isn't a signing.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Two weeks until the Charity Shield and still not *one* signing to be seen. What a fucking shambles.
> 
> Varela isn't a signing.


did you not expect it to be a shambles with dithering dave? :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they hired the wrong mereyside manager

united lost the choosing correctly :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Game was fantastic, even though we lost. We're just starting out with a new system so I didn't expect an easy win, but Dortmund have improved massively.

Our best asset last season was our defence and Pep played without a CDM. In fact, I had no idea what the formation was at any point in the game. Lahm-Robben connection is what penetrated Dortmund defence both times.

Thiago looks okay, but I still don't think he should be starting games.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep Guardiola and his philosophies will be so easy for teams to break if last night was a shining example. While he did destroy Hamburg & Gladbach in the past few weeks, amongst a few other teams, it could be a different story entirely in a proper game. Tactical rigidity and building a solid base is required in the Bundesliga and that isn't going to happen with the team he has. Too many players who'll be expecting gametime. Either Gotze or Thiago will regret their move. And if it isn't one of them, it'll be Kroos. Shame. 

He could very possibly keep them all happy, but then something is going to have to be very different. Martinez in defence? Schweinsteiger in defence? Then that's at the cost of Dante, Buyten, Badstuber, Kirchkoff. Play no strikers? Would have to be rotating Mandzukic and Muller with Ribery & Robben then, Ribery especially won't be happy to go from immense form to rotating.

I'd go out on a limb and say Gotze wasn't a Guardiola signing.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can't believe Pep's playing the 4-3-3 with Bayern instead of sticking to the same 4-2-3-1 as long as it works. Also, why the heck is Pep back two playing a double CM pivot as opposed to a CDM. I guess he won't change.




Silent Alarm said:


> Two weeks until the Charity Shield and still not *one* signing to be seen. What a fucking shambles.
> 
> Varela isn't a signing.


Moyes clearly wants to win DAT top-4 trophy with Wenger.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he's played one competitive fixture.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And, he lost! More like the Treble winners lost in the first competitive fixture as well as the first match since a highly acclaimed manager took over.

There is no need to panic and nobody is concluding anything. It's just that Pep's trying to do the same thing he did at Barca at Bayern.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

no one is concluding anything, but you're concluding based on one match that he's doing the same thing he did at barca?

righteo.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In that one match, he set the team the same way, no?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yes, in one match.

that's the point. one match.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yes, and we are talking about THAT one match. We aren't producing a report about 34 league games. Just that one match and what he did--as everybody expected--in that one match. It's just what it is and nothing more.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Looks like he might be giving up on Fabregas



> Moyes on Cesc latest: "I couldn't tell you if there will be another bid. We'll take stock of it and decide what we're going to do."
> 
> "I've never at any time said that we would get him [Fabregas]. We've just made offers that have been rejected."


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't sell Cesc, Don't sell Cesc. Rosellif you have some brains, then bring Gundogan


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Moyes has made himself look like such a prat with this whole Cesc deal. Nearly August and he hasn't brought anyone in. :downing*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao good one dithers

talk big, deliver nothing.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Rosellif you have some brains, then bring Gundogan


And play him where? fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

In Cesc's place if he leaves


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wasn't aware Fabregas had a full time spot on the Barcelona squad? At least at the levels of Xavi, Iniesta & Busquets.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fabregas>Busquets


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You are joking, right?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pretty sure only messi has started more games since fabregas arrived at barca or something like that

but busi and fabregas play very different positions and roles, stupid comparison. fabregas will have a top season this season around imo.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Desecrated said:


> You are joking, right?


Nope


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Fabregas>Busquets


*loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.

no.*


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Nope


Do the goal.com articles give him less praise than Fabregas?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Looks like he might be giving up on Fabregas


Christ, what a tool Moyes is. I knew there would be a drop in quality and attraction of the club when Fergie and Gill left, but Moyes and that fucking geek, Woodward, have turned us into a laughing stock in just 4 weeks.

6 year contract my arse, he'll be gone by November.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


>


*funny/sad because it's true.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David "We're working on stuff" Moyes.

I honestly thought we'd sign some proper midfielders with a new manager :lol. Maybe it's one of them summers when we sign some players that haven't been linked to united all that much.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep playing Dante as a striker in 3-2 with 5 minutes to play was one thing in this game. Most important thing for Bayern is that they didn't look like the organized machine Heynckes built. For some reason Schweinsteiger who was Bayern's mainstay in midfield didn't start (I heard about a possible injury so maybe he couldn't play 90 minutes). Martínez wasn't even on the bench and he tried to push Thiago too fast to his rotation. You could also see the change in the style of play, so many pointless passes in defence. Bayern were so scary in the last season because of their direct attacking (like we saw with Robben and Lahm yesterday) and organization all over the pitch. If Guardiola didn't want to manage Heynckes' Bayern he shouldn't have signed there, because right now it looks like he's just changing things to clarify that it's a new direction in the club when it's not needed there in any way. With any other club, it's just one game but with a team that had a perfect season, that's another story. 

Apparently we're about to make a second bid on Rooney for around 25-30m. Jose said that he can spend 50m on a striker but the striker he wants doesn't cost 50m. Unfortunately even for 50m I can't see Utd selling Rooney to Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pep playing Dante as striker? He must have learned from Wenger who played Mertesacker as a striker alongside van Persie in 2011/2012 during the final minutes (when we were chasing). Wenger Knows. :wenger

United to win the 4th place trophy for the first time in the PL era, with City finishing 3rd, Chelsea 2nd, and Everton winning the league! :hayden3


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs sign Soldado.

Fuarrrkkk, they are looking incredible.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now just sell Bale for the rumoured Di Maria + Coentrao + £51 million package and spurs are laughing.

cert top 4 finish


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jose


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Spurs sign Soldado.
> 
> Fuarrrkkk, they are looking incredible.


If they can somehow get rid of Ade and bring in another quality Forward then a top 4 finish will be nearer a guarantee than it is a possibility.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Spurs Sloppy Seconds" Soldado :benteke


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Now just sell Bale for the rumoured Di Maria + Coentrao + £51 million package and spurs are laughing.
> 
> cert top 4 finish


No way is that happening. Maybe one of them but for both guys?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's a ridiculous deal, real just don't give a shit do they?


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It was the sun that reported it so..

..pinch of salt/lolsun etc.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That deal's not happening. I've said all along that Bale will stay this summer, if he was going to leave we would have sorted out a deal a lot earlier in the window and given ourselves time to buy replacements. All this talk has just come from Marca stirring the shit, there's been no indication whatsoever from Bale or Spurs that Bale wants to leave, or that Spurs are willing to accept a deal.

As for Soldado, I'm a pessimistic bastard so I won't be celebrating until there's an official announcement, but if that goes through then holy shit it'll be brilliant. Soldado is a class striker and exactly what we need. It's a lot of cash if we've met the release clause, but for a striker in his prime that's been extremely consistent for many years, I'll take it.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

While it's never trust the Sun, you should also never trust rumours about a deal which includes swapping players.

I mean, I mean, when was the last time a legit swap between big teams actually happened?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> That deal's not happening. I've said all along that Bale will stay this summer, if he was going to leave we would have sorted out a deal a lot earlier in the window and given ourselves time to buy replacements. All this talk has just come from Marca stirring the shit, there's been no indication whatsoever from Bale or Spurs that Bale wants to leave, or that Spurs are willing to accept a deal.
> 
> As for Soldado, I'm a pessimistic bastard so I won't be celebrating until there's an official announcement, but if that goes through then holy shit it'll be brilliant. Soldado is a class striker and exactly what we need. It's a lot of cash if we've met the release clause, but for a striker in his prime that's been extremely consistent for many years, I'll take it.


i wouldnt say there was no indication

Yesterday's press conference when AVB was asked whether Bale had asked to leave he wouldnt answer the question, which led to the press conference ending early


----------



## kingfunkel

We're on target to win the Wonga cup!! SHOLA get in my son, the cunt has made a career out of being shite but now he looks to have won us this prestigious accolade!


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*If Spurs get Soldado then I'd say they're on par with Chelsea. Or at least very close to on par. Maybe just a RB/LB away from it. They won't lose 4th to Arsenal anyway if they get him and Arsenal don't get Suarez.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> i wouldnt say there was no indication
> 
> Yesterday's press conference when AVB was asked whether Bale had asked to leave he wouldnt answer the question, which led to the press conference ending early


Yeah I saw that, just because he doesn't want to answer questions about Bale doesn't mean he's leaving. If the reporter had asked whether Defoe was leaving, or Soldado was signing and AVB had replied the same it wouldn't mean they were true. Plus, he's been avoiding answering questions because they're the same ones he answered the other week about Bale where he said he'd be staying, and AVB/Levy don't want the press to have any quotes. The press love to create a good transfer saga, even if there's nothing there.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *If Spurs get Soldado then I'd say they're on par with Chelsea. Or at least very close to on par. Maybe just a RB/LB away from it. They won't lose 4th to Arsenal anyway if they get him and Arsenal don't get Suarez.*


Hmm... I'd say our talented young players are a year better than last (where they were already good) and have a world class manager at the helm.

I think if this Chelsea team is organised, then they are on par with United (where there are a lot of doubts with a manager who has done nothing in his career). I think City's squad is the most balanced though. They have to be favourites.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think you're all forgetting everton.

its their title to lose

anyways just as long as we sort out our swiss cheese defence, which MOUREEN will make a top priority, I see us doing a hell of a lot better than last year

the amount of stupid late goals we conceded is absurd


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs looking good fuck, considering a team switch :avb1 :bale1

Adding Soldado makes them scary and easily a better squad then us. Top 4 looking good for the spurs.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Spurs' biggest hurdle for 4th is themselves. They essentially had us dead and buried and yet still managed to finish behind. That's why I still feel confident about us getting 4th despite the lack of signings. We strike hot at the end of the season, Spurs strike cold. The contrast in both teams performances after game 30 is ludicrous. Until Spurs prove everyone wrong, I'll keep feeling confident about 4th.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I agree, we've not quite mastered that winning mentality yet. There's a few reasons why we've fallen away at the end of the season over the last few years, but that's only been prominent for a couple of seasons, the first year we finished 4th we were superb towards the end, beating Arensal, Chelsea and Man City. It's a combination of injuries, tricky fixtures, our own self-confidence and Arsenal's frankly superb form at the back end of the last two seasons that's halted us. Hopefully with a much deeper squad this year, more goals in the team and slightly less tricky fixtures towards the end, we can do better.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

spurs have the 3rd best squad if they add soldado. throw in that avb seems to have finally got the players to successfully execute the 4-3-3, plus he's shown how good he is in the past, they're a real top 3 chance. it's all in the head for the players however.

currently imo there's 7 teams trying to fit into 4. i know liverpool are looked upon as a joke but if they hang onto suarez they have a fantastic front line that will score goals. everton maybe not as much, but they've made some handy additions. plus we can get any of those midtable bolters so who knows.


----------



## Mikey Damage

All this is putting pressure on Arsene to spend. Which I like. 

And pressure on the young guys to get better. Which I also like. 

Shit better happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

there's been pressure on wenger for about 5 years to spend big.

not much has happened in those 5 years.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eh still think Chelsea's squad is better than Spuds' even if they sign Soldado, which I thought was confirmed after Egame posted it. So Egame's journalistic reputation is on the line here.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

of course our squad is better, we have mikel


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kiz said:


> there's been pressure on wenger for about 5 years to spend big.
> 
> not much has happened in those 5 years.


Eh. This would be the best Spurs team in those five years. 

At no point were they heavily favored over Arsenal like they are now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's not about just spurs. arsenal have slowly but surely slipped behind ourselves, utd and chelsea. now they look to slip behind spurs too. liverpool are making some good signings, their best 11 isn't too far behind arsenal's. and all arsenal have done so far is a lot of posturing about suarez and signed an fm gem from ligue 2.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they like being the underdogs

wenger gets off on it

they constantly mention it on those gay facebook accounts

came in 4th with spending only $5.63 and coupons to kfc while chel$i and city and p$g spend 8 billion zillion dollars #respect


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Our Best 11 Vs Arsenal's Best 11 (Kinda feel like we do this every year now). Give our take our formation and whether Suarez Stays or not

Arsenal
Chezzer
Sagna - Per - Kos - Gibbs
Wilshere - Arteta
Carzola
Theo - Giroud - Podolski

Liverpool
Mignolet
Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique
Lucas - Stevie
Countino
Aspas -Suarez - Sturridge

Yeah defo not far off at all. 

In terms of pure ability who do you guys reckon does have the best squad in the league then? I'd give the Edge to City, Man U 2nd then Chelski followed by Spurs for sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sadly, it is about Spurs and Liverpool. 

Arsenal have no ambition for anything above 4th. Contending for 1st? Fools talk. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what makes it even weirder, is arsenal charges the most outrageous ticket prices in football

i mean if youre not gonna spend, atleast pass the saving onto the fans.

i bet wenger just blows all the money on coke and 14 year old hookers and stuff


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Surely the prices have to go down now anyway considering the bulk of the emirates cost has been paid for. Can't see any further justification of keeping the prices high


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City easily have the best strength in depth. A lot of quality despite some below standard performances last year. Especially in central midfield they dominate most the premiership.



> Goalkeepers
> Joe Hart (ENG) Costel Pantilimon (ROM) Richard Wright (ENG)
> 
> Defenders
> Matija Nastasic (SRB) Aleksandar Kolarov (SRB) Vincent Kompany (BEL) Gael Clichy (FRA) Joleon Lescott (ENG) Micah Richards (ENG) Pablo Zabaleta (ARG)
> 
> Midfielders
> Fernandinho (BRA) Gareth Barry (ENG) Jesus Navas (ESP) James Milner (ENG) Samir Nasri (FRA) Abdul Razak (CIV) Jack Rodwell (ENG) David Silva (ESP) Javi Garcia (ESP) Scott Sinclair (ENG) Yaya Toure (CIV)
> 
> 
> Strikers
> Edin Dzeko (BIH) Sergio Aguero (ARG) Stevan Jovetic (MNE) Alvaro Negredo (SPA) John Guidetti (SWE)


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*City have a better squad than us now and most importantly they don't have Mancini anymore. They had a better squad than us last season too but Fergie >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mancini. We need a class CM and winger badly.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *City have a better squad than us now and most importantly they don't have Mancini anymore. They had a better squad than us last season too but Fergie >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mancini. We need a class CM and winger badly.*


Not a chance we'll get a winger if nani stays and doubtful if he goes tbh moyes might just see zaha as a straight replacement.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Man, if only we could get a CM. Then we'd be on easy street


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> they like being the underdogs
> 
> *wenger gets off on it
> *
> they constantly mention it on those gay facebook accounts
> 
> came in 4th with spending only $5.63 and coupons to kfc while chel$i and city and p$g spend 8 billion zillion dollars #respect


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> Man, if only we could get a CM. Then we'd be on easy street


We should be banging hard on the Bayern door for Luiz Gustavo. But Jose is saying Rooney or nothing. Hope he is talking shit, but I don't know.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Really curious where this 17 year old Gedion Zelalem goes on loan. Kid looked like class on the Asia tour. 

Barca is going to love buying him up in 5 years. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope we sign Traore

guy was immense. shocked to find out he wasnt even signed yet


----------



## StarJupes

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> I hope we sign Traore
> 
> guy was immense. shocked to find out he wasnt even signed yet


Djimi?


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


>


He could poke someone's eye out with that thing :wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Djimi?


Just stop for a moment and think that he is a Champions League winner.

Djimi Traore is a Champions League winner.

He started the Champions League final in 2005 and basically won Liverpool the Champions League by clearing a certain goal off the line. 

Now carry on knowing that knowledge.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*






dem skiils.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Just stop for a moment and think that he is a Champions League winner.
> 
> Djimi Traore is a Champions League winner.
> 
> He started the Champions League final in 2005 and basically won Liverpool the Champions League by clearing a certain goal off the line.
> 
> Now carry on knowing that knowledge.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

paulo ferreira is a two time Champions league winner

let that sink in for a few minutes


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> According to Dutch website Voetbal International, Celtic have completed the €3.5 million signing of Ajax winger Derk Boerrigter.
> 
> Boerrigter, 26 years old, played 45 games for Ajaxx scoring 12 goals between 2011-2013.
> 
> Boerrigter is poised to pen a 3-year deal at Celtic Park, provided the Dutchman passes a medical.
> 
> Should the deal come to completion, naysayers will claim that Celtic have signed a dud. Boerrigter carries the terrible reputation of being a glorified impact sub who is injured more than half the time.
> 
> Boerrigter has suffered from back problems in the past few seasons, and some doubt whether the winger (who doesn’t like to defend too much) can cut it at the higher levels of European football.
> 
> That said, in the SPL, Boerrigter should score a hatful of goals as well as rgeistering a ton of assists.
> 
> Derk Boerrigter scored 5 and chalked up 4 assists last season for Ajax, starting just 17 times.


Well this is out of left-field, the Injury problems are a bit of a concern but contributing 9 goals in 17 games for Ajax does sound promising, be interesting to see how this one works out.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Had that even been on the radar at all (presumably not with "out of left-field")? I don't remember reading a single thing about Celtic being after him.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's good enough for Celtic and it seems his injury problems are over. He's not good enough for Ajax though and probably wouldn't have played much this season, so I'm happy we got some money for him.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Had that even been on the radar at all (presumably not with "out of left-field")? I don't remember reading a single thing about Celtic being after him.


Was out of left-field not the right term of phrase to use in this? Well English is not my first language, that and I've been drinking and smoked a lot of weed and I may not of done any of those things and English is actually my first language, it could just actually be that I'm a fucking retard

But yeah I just seen a few tweets pop up on my twitter and there are a couple of sources saying we're in for him on NewsNow but yeah it's a little out of nowhere

And Thank You Quasi, I was really hoping you was online when I posted that


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Are you from Scotland Danny Boy? My friend's grandparents were Scottish and the language they spoke was definitely not English.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Celtic was looking for a real old school winger they got one.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

How's he ever going to get in the team over Samaras though?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

samaras can play any position

hes a one man team


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can the case be made for Chelsea as having the best squad? (Not first 11, I'll concede that to City)

Cech
Azpi Cahill Luiz Cole
Ramires Mikel
De Bruyne Mata Hazard
Lukaku

Schwarzer
Wallace Terry Ivanovic Bertrand
Essien Lampard
Schurrle Oscar Moses
Torres

(and Van Ginkel, Piazon, Ba, Ake, Kalas)

(With Courtois, Marin and Romeu on loan)


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

doing this just shows the real lack of a decent central midfield 

de gea
rafael ferdinand vidic evra
valencia carrick cleverley nani
kagawa
rvp 

lindegaard
smalling jones evans fabio
giggs anderson
zaha rooney welbeck
hernandez​

others: young, buttner, fletcher,


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i think we may try a 4-3-3 this season

cech
azpi-cahill-luiz-cole
oscar- mikel- ramires
mata- lukaku- hazard


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Was out of left-field not the right term of phrase to use in this? Well English is not my first language, that and I've been drinking and smoked a lot of weed and I may not of done any of those things and English is actually my first language, it could just actually be that I'm a fucking retard


It was the right term. I just didn't realise you used it until after I made the post so I edited it and fuck it, n/m. 

Did you see the Monchengladbach game yesterday, btw? My uncle went to Parkhead and I was tempted to go with him, but I went to the pub and got guttered instead. Apparently this new Balde cat looked borderline-hopeless. He's no Bobo, clearly. 



Green Light said:


> Are you from Scotland Danny Boy? My friend's grandparents were Scottish and the language they spoke was definitely not English.


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



I Curry I said:


> Can the case be made for Chelsea as having the best squad? (Not first 11, I'll concede that to City)
> 
> Cech
> Azpi Cahill Luiz Cole
> Ramires Mikel
> De Bruyne Mata Hazard
> Lukaku
> 
> Schwarzer
> Wallace Terry Ivanovic Bertrand
> Essien Lampard
> Schurrle Oscar Moses
> Torres
> 
> (and Van Ginkel, Piazon, Ba, Ake, Kalas)
> 
> (With Courtois, Marin and Romeu on loan)


Guessing City's sub squad would be

Pantillimon 
Zaba - Nastatic - Lescott - Kolorov
Milner - Rodwell - Garcia - Barry -Nasri
Dzeko 

Something along those lines I guess. Or Removed Barry & put Guidetti up front. 

Quite tight really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> doing this just shows the real lack of a decent central midfield
> 
> de gea
> rafael ferdinand vidic evra
> valencia carrick cleverley nani
> kagawa
> rvp
> 
> lindegaard
> smalling jones evans fabio
> giggs anderson
> zaha rooney welbeck
> hernandez​
> 
> others: young, buttner, fletcher,



Add a CM or two (replacing ando/clev/giggs) with the wingers on form and they are two good fucking teams.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

idgaf about rumours spurs should take that bale swap deal so they can get that madrid left back. Then sell us Danny Rose :ndiaye


:ndiaye left today. I nearly cried. (its a loan but w/ a buy option they'll probably excercise)










LOOK HOW SAD HE IS


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










#LEAVETHEMEMORIESALONE


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Did he actually get a game for Sunderland?

:bramble still without a club for the new season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lulz talk of moving Sagna to CB permanently and signing a RB. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Basically our starting CM w/ larsson for most of the second half of the season. Pretty raw in terms of ability but he has moments where he shined. Always gave 100% but in the end he was like our other two buys in january mangane&graham). on way too much for his ability. plus we have cabral now who does the same job but is more polished and apparently on less. i can understand the reasoning if he wasn't first choice but the fans really took to him :jose


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> i think we may try a 4-3-3 this season
> 
> cech
> azpi-cahill-luiz-cole
> oscar- mikel- ramires
> mata- lukaku- hazard


Replace Cahill with Ivan in my honest opinion. And if we bought Gustavo in the place of Mikel that would be a great team. Hopefully Jose could get Oscar playing like he does for Brazil


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Are you from Scotland Danny Boy? My friend's grandparents were Scottish and the language they spoke was definitely not English.



My Dad is Scottish but he doesn't sound Scottish at all, infact I sound more Scottish than he does despite living South of the Border my entire life 



GOD of CUNT said:


> It was the right term. I just didn't realise you used it until after I made the post so I edited it and fuck it, n/m.
> 
> Did you see the Monchengladbach game yesterday, btw? My uncle went to Parkhead and I was tempted to go with him, but I went to the pub and got guttered instead. Apparently this new Balde cat looked borderline-hopeless. He's no Bobo, clearly.


No I compleltey forgot about it so was sat watching Season 4 of Archer instead but was reading on the on some Celtic forums that he was shite although I don't think he's learnt any English as of yet and we were playing what was essentially our B team who were apparently just hoofing it forward towards him so maybe that was a factor as well so I'll reserve my judgements on him until he starts playing some competitive games. 

And jesus big Bobo Balde, I remember him well, mostly as a money grabbing bastard who spent 3 seasons in the reserves collecting £30,000 a week despite having the options to move on, great player before those years mind.


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Was watching television last night and on the ESPN Ticker at the bottom of the screen it said that Real Madrid had bid a record 100m for Bale. But considering I came on here and saw no talk of it, seems like it's just a false report.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City had the deepest and most versatile squad last year. It should be close between Chelsea, City and Utd this season. 

We have more balance and depth along with a clear leading figure with Jose. Mourinho will also give us consistency on the pitch so there's not a match where we're directionless as we were against Juve and playing with no experience.

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole 
Essien/Ramires/Mikel Lampard 
Mata Schurrle Hazard 
Lukaku/Torres (Rooney if he's possibility)​Mata and Schurrle can switch places as Schurrle is a natural winger and Mata is better in the playmaker role but I can see Jose trying to play Mata as a winger based on an interview he did. With Jose's organization this can be a strong team for the next season and much stronger than we were last year.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rock316AE said:


> City had the deepest and most versatile squad last year. It should be close between Chelsea, City and Utd this season.
> 
> We have more balance and depth along with a clear leading figure with Jose. Mourinho will also give us consistency on the pitch so there's not a match where we're directionless as we were against Juve and playing with no experience.
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
> Essien/Ramires/Mikel Lampard
> Mata Schurrle Hazard
> Lukaku/Torres (Rooney if he's possibility)​Mata and Schurrle can switch places as Schurrle is a natural winger and Mata is better in the playmaker role but I can see Jose trying to play Mata as a winger based on an interview he did. With Jose's organization this can be a strong team for the next season and much stronger than we were last year.


Oscar not playing this year Rocky? or Ba?


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Oscar not playing this year Rocky? or Ba?


I can't see Oscar starting but he will probably be a major player in Jose's rotation. Ba will probably be a third choice striker for us next season with Lukaku's development. A few weeks ago there were reports about Ba going to Anzhi but that depends on Rooney, for now Jose says that we're not selling.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think we have the second best squad in the league in terms of depth. City have the best without question but we aren't that far off. 

I see Jose getting the best out of our players this season. It's something he thrives on. We should be better than we were last season. If the players click early, I can see us mounting a title challenge. Not that I'm expecting us to challenge for the title though because it's clear this season is going to be a building season for the team.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

1. Man City
2. Chelsea
3. Man Utd
4. Spurs
5. Arsenal
6. Liverpool

Can't see Moyes winning the league in his first season . United were consistent but never really played amazingly last season and I felt a lot of that was down to Ferguson. Chelsea are just a great goalscorer away from having an amazing forward line and their forwards lineup is pretty lol compared to City's.


----------



## Saviorxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Lulz talk of moving Sagna to CB permanently and signing a RB.


Jesus Gamez from Malaga according to some rumours... Bendtner + some cash for him.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sagna at CB is :mark: so much better there, Piszczek please :side:


----------



## Saviorxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Sagna at CB is :mark: so much better there, *Piszczek* please :side:


He is injured, gonna be out for like 4 months so we won't get him.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

also why the fuck would anyone leave dortmund for arsenal?


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yolo


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> also why the fuck would anyone leave dortmund for arsenal?


To play in the prem duh and for a magician like :wenger


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> To play in the prem duh and for a magician like :wenger


and to win the top 4 trophy. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> and to win the top 4 trophy. :wenger


Which will soon be ours :moyes1


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Which will soon be ours :moyes1


At least you'll get top four :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

top four trophy is so coveted. 

silly season rumor: Giroud to Valencia to replace Solado.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Destiny said:


> At least you'll get top four :brodgers


If we're lucky.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who is Arsenal supporter?

Alex, Metalx, Bananas, RazorKing...who else? At any rate, watch this.

25 minutes of the little magician. I masturbated 7 times. 

We already Cazorla. :wenger


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea, City, Spuds, Pool obviously. No doubt Man U and Arsenal will put in a BRAVE effort though


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Chelsea, City, Spuds, Pool obviously. No doubt Man U and Arsenal will put in a BRAVE effort though


If we make two really clever signings we'll push for fourth. If we don't sign anyone and Suarez leaves, we're kinda screwed with the current squad we have. Hopefully the Suarez situation doesn't go down to the last day because we all know what happened happened last time. :kenny


----------



## J0e th0rnton

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :hayden3 i sincerely hope you're trolling otherwise i fear your parents must have had a nightmare putting padding on all sharp corners so you didn't bump into them.
> 
> In fact this is Sameras' finest moment on a football pitch



Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



J0e th0rnton said:


> Who is that in your avatar?


That's your first post? :hayden3


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

that video really is epic.

also epic. this video.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Any of you Scouse fans, expect anything from Coates this year?


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

still remember the fantastic 2003/04 season when Arsenal was the shit... Vieira, Henry, Pires, Ljungberg, Bergkamp, Gilberto Silva, Kolo Toure, etc. What the fuck happened with Arsenal?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

^ Paying off stadium debts mostly and :wenger preference for young boys and failure to hold on to/cutting out experienced players.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Heard some rumors about a 40 Mil. Bid for David Luiz from Bayern. Fuck that


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ep BUY EVERYBODY !!!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

it's complete rubbish. the last thing bayern need is another centreback.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Any of you Scouse fans, expect anything from Coates this year?


If he actually plays yes. I like him in the times he has planned he has seemed decent by slightly raw. Guy just needs serious playing time and if we ain't gonna play him we may as well loan him out


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Any of you Scouse fans, expect anything from Coates this year?


Nope. I want him loaned out somewhere where he will get plenty of gametime.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa have accepted an undisclosed bid from Blackburn for Barry Bannan.


----------



## APEX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm fed up of the Bale transfer saga now. I honestly can't see him leaving. 
Madrid need to back off with the tactics, it doesn't paint their club in great colours.

Props to Bale for how he's handled it though.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they're not going to stop. this is madrid. it's what they do

they don't have their galactico. their greedy fans demand a world class player every window. anyone spending ~100 mil on bale, let alone anyone, is lunacy, but it's madrid.

people say clubs like ourselves, chelsea, psg et al are ruining football. madrid have been doing this for close to 2 decades.


----------



## JasonLives

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sums of money like that is disgusting. And with the shape Spain is in, you could probably save a small spanish town from bankruptcy and save hundreds of job with that.
But its being spend on Gareth fucking Bale. Not Messi, but BALE. I dont see him being the Lord and Savior the club needs.

It gets worse every year, sooner or later something needs to happen.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Fortitude said:


> Madrid need to back off with the tactics, it doesn't paint their club in great colours.


Well they've painted their club in those colours throughout their history so can't see them stopping now. They'll get Bale eventually but Levy will allow Madrid and Bale to get fucked until he gets what he wants. I actually really like Levy in that regard. He's sort of cautiously ambitious and doesn't allow Spurs to get bullied into transfers.

If they got Soldado and keep Bale, then they're all in for the CL. I think they should have made that move last year when the other clubs looked so vulnerable. If they miss out this year, they'll be pretty fucked and will obviously have to sell Bale.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> they're not going to stop. this is madrid. it's what they do
> 
> they don't have their galactico. their greedy fans demand a world class player every window. anyone spending ~100 mil on bale, let alone anyone, is lunacy, but it's madrid.
> 
> people say clubs like ourselves, chelsea, psg et al are ruining football. madrid have been doing this for close to 2 decades.


Yeah I defo think thats one thing people tend to forget when they try and talk about clubs like Chelsea, City & PSG's spending. Clubs like Chelsea didn't begin this but just accelerated the process. Problem is that clubs like Madrid can get away with it because they have that history behind them to try and justify it.

Seriously when you think of just how fucked the spanish community is right now Madrid could easily save the country by simply 1)Not buying a few players each year & 2) selling off some of their top stars. Can you just imagine how money they could make the whole counntry but selling off Ronaldo himself. The dude is arguably better than he was at Man U and if he was up for sale you would see clubs bidding £100m for him. That plus not paying his wages would help so damn much


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Well they've painted their club in those colours throughout their history so can't see them stopping now. They'll get Bale eventually but Levy will allow Madrid and Bale to get fucked until he gets what he wants. I actually really like Levy in that regard. He's sort of cautiously ambitious and doesn't allow Spurs to get bullied into transfers.
> 
> If they got Soldado and keep Bale, then they're all in for the CL. I think they should have made that move last year when the other clubs looked so vulnerable. If they miss out this year, they'll be pretty fucked and will obviously have to sell Bale.


Bale will definitely end up there at some point, probably this time next year regardless of whether we qualify for the champions league. Obviously I hope we keep him for years and years but that's not realistic. Plus you can't turn down 80 million for ever. Levy holds all the cards though, he's a top chairman and one of the best in football IMO. 

I believe we did actually bid for Soldado last year but he didn't want to leave, and they were still in the CL at the time. Obviously this year things have changed, and their financial situation is a lot worse.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

51 plus Di Maria and Conterao is a great deal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No it's not, would much rather have the money if we were selling.

BBC now running a story about 'Bale wanting to speak to Real', yet there's no quotes whatsoever. Lazy journalism at its best.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> No it's not, would much rather have the money if we were selling.
> 
> BBC now running a story about 'Bale wanting to speak to Real', yet there's no quotes whatsoever. Lazy journalism at its best.


You wont find many better players to get in at this time of year than those two, Di Maria especially, Bale aint worth the money there knocking about for him.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah £51m for Bale and both guys is a deal that only really hurts Madrid. Wouldn't be the worst deal in the world for Spurs at all


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di maria wouldn't leave and coentrao is rubbish. they'd be better off with the 80-90 mil and getting their own players in.

still think he'll give spurs 1 more season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Di Maria is a really really good player. It's not a bad deal at all.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd rather have players that actually want to play for the club, rather than Real's scraps they just want to offload. Not that Di Maria and Coentrao are bad players, I think they're both good but I wouldn't want them as part of the Bale deal.



wkdsoul said:


> You wont find many better players *to get in at this time of year* than those two, Di Maria especially, Bale aint worth the money there knocking about for him.


One of the reasons I mentioned yesterday why Bale will be staying, if Levy was going to accept an offer a deal would have been sorted a while ago rather than us struggling to replace a world class player a few weeks before the season. Obviously he wasn't like that in the past with the Berbatov deal being the best example, but we're a bigger club in a stronger position now.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'd rather have players that actually want to play for the club, rather than Real's scraps they just want to offload. Not that Di Maria and Coentrao are bad players, I think they're both good but I wouldn't want them as part of the Bale deal.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I mentioned yesterday why Bale will be staying, if Levy was going to accept an offer a deal would have been sorted a while ago rather than us struggling to replace a world class player a few weeks before the season. Obviously he wasn't like that in the past with the Berbatov deal being the best example, but we're a bigger club in a stronger position now.


Just not bigger or stronger than Real is the problem.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's true, but Levy won't buckle. Hell, even if the worst case scenario came where Bale hands in a transfer request and wants to leave it doesn't mean he'll get his wish. Remember the Modric saga? Obviously Bale will eventually be a Madrid player but if Levy wants him to stay this summer, he'll stay.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

'Distraught' Bale wants to leave Spurs...Madrid willing to pay upwards to 100m for him.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It won't happen but Bale would make a big statement if he'd reject Real due to the absurd amount of money they'd spent on him. Like someone else said, it's beyond ridiculous that a Spanish club (in debt) can spend so much money on one fucking football player while the country is in shambles. If Bale came out and said "I'd rather see you spend that money on something worthwhile" he'd be a fucking boss. But he won't so....:banned:


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Loving this on the BBC site from a fan

"I'd rather he stays in all honesty BUT if we could get £50m plus Contreao and Di Maria then can afford two top strikers, a centre-half and another midfielder at the very least."

How much do they think players are? fpalm


----------



## J0e th0rnton

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> That's your first post? :hayden3


Yup. Sad huh hahaha.
In all honesty I was making an account anyways to lurk a bit


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Loving this on the BBC site from a fan
> 
> "I'd rather he stays in all honesty BUT if we could get £50m plus Contreao and Di Maria then can afford two top strikers, a centre-half and another midfielder at the very least."
> 
> How much do they think players are? fpalm


Yeah stay away from the BBC Sport comments section at all costs, only morons post there.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> BBC now running a story about 'Bale wanting to speak to Real', yet there's no quotes whatsoever. Lazy journalism at its best.


Many sports journalists (for reputable media companies like the BBC or The Guardian) get told information off the record, hence they are often under a sort of obligation not to disclose where they're information came from or directly quote their source.

Basically, if the BBC or Guardian are running a transfer story, I have faith there is factual basis behind it.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Many sports journalists (for reputable media companies like the BBC or The Guardian) get told information off the record, hence they are often under a sort of obligation not to disclose where they're information came from or directly quote their source.
> 
> Basically, if the *BBC or Guardian* are running a transfer story, I have faith there is factual basis behind it.


Really? I wouldnt put faith in any, unless its got quotes for the people involved or a few places start reporting the same thing, the BBC are renowned for making up bollox.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/2013/07/28/actualidad/1375029924_758758.html

written in spanish but use auto translate and you get the gist behind it. if you don't https://twitter.com/RafaelH117 has put some of the main points on his twitter.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Many sports journalists (for reputable media companies like the BBC or The Guardian) get told information off the record, hence they are often under a sort of obligation not to disclose where they're information came from or directly quote their source.
> 
> Basically, if the *BBC* or Guardian are running a transfer story, I have faith there is factual basis behind it.


Phil McNulty...


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

chucho benitez has apparently passed away at the age of 27 from cardiac arrest

jesus.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> chucho benitez has apparently passed away at the age of 27 from cardiac arrest
> 
> jesus.


I just read about it, terrible news.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's a terrible shame. 27 is far too young. Chucho was doing great things with Ecuador, firing them back into the World Cup. And if there's to be any consolation at least Ecuador being at Brazil in 2014 can be apart of his legacy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Many sports journalists (for reputable media companies like the BBC or The Guardian) get told information off the record, hence they are often under a sort of obligation not to disclose where they're information came from or directly quote their source.
> 
> Basically, if the BBC or Guardian are running a transfer story, I have faith there is factual basis behind it.


No, the BBC ran that story about Chelsea offering Mata or Luiz plus cash for Rooney last week and it turned out that was completely wrong. Just because they've got a better reputation than other sites doesn't mean everything they print is godsend. As others have said, legitimate quotes are needed in any article before I think about taking it seriously.

That's horrible news about Benitez, really shocking. Only 27 too.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Guardian is generally reputable but so much bullshit gets passed along during transfer window that the most reputable of sources publish false information that is supposed to be from a reputable source. Shit, even the clubs and agents themselves make shit up to favour themselves. That's what makes silly season so fun though.

The worst part about Madrid willing to spend so much on Bale (if true) is that they don't NEED him. It's not like if they splashed that type of cash on a striker that they actually needed. Honestly they probably want him more for marketing purposes. Actually that's exactly why they want him, no point in sugar coating it. He'd probably be keeping one of Isco/Ozil/Di Maria out of the squad and quite frankly none of them need 50m+ spending to replace them. Still confident that Suaez will be their galactico signing for this summer and Bale moves next year.*


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bale won't leave this summer. I can't see that happening. It will happen next summer though. Madrid will come with full force.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

kondogbia on the verge of signing for madrid for 15 mil, probably to replace khedira. stupid.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Was this posted here? Or was it somewhere else I saw it? Anyway, a good example of how bullshit transfer rumours get started via twitter:



Spoiler: Kinda big


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chuco Benitez has died? good little player and love him on FM and fifa.


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah, the guy was a FM gem. on FM 09 always bought him for Newcastle and he scored loads of goals.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Terrible news about Chucho, wasnt a great player in England but was always memorable for some reason. RIP.
-----

In Celtic transfer news;

Derk Boerrigter should be a decent signing for under 2mil, not sure were he will play for Champions League games though.

Cardiff are after Ledley for a rumoured 3mil. That wont be happening.

We better sign Finnbogason, he has posted YNWA on his twitter so is obvoiously looking for us to make a move. Well us or Liverpool.....


Found this pretty funny









Jorgan just disappearing. :lol



Mikey Damage said:


> that video really is epic.
> 
> also epic. this video.


Good video not sure why the maker has included goals against old Rangers and Dynamo Moscow when it says 2012-13 though :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Was this posted here? Or was it somewhere else I saw it? Anyway, a good example of how bullshit transfer rumours get started via twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kinda big


Yeah, looks a done deal. Will be a solid signing for Liverpool.

Awful news about Benitez. Horrible.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Spoiler: Bale spotted at the Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fabregas' agent has said he never talked to utd

oh davey boy.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

obviously because we cant speak to fabregas before getting permission from barca, dont want to be tapping up players :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Don't see Bale leaving but holy shit it's ridiculous if they don't accept anything from 80 million and up.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> Terrible news about Chucho, wasnt a great player in England but was always memorable for some reason. RIP.
> -----
> 
> In Celtic transfer news;
> 
> Derk Boerrigter should be a decent signing for under 2mil, not sure were he will play for Champions League games though.
> 
> Cardiff are after Ledley for a rumoured 3mil. That wont be happening.
> 
> We better sign Finnbogason, he has posted YNWA on his twitter so is obvoiously looking for us to make a move. Well us or Liverpool.....


Yeah read a couple of things on the Ledley rumour, doesn't seem to have much behind it however but just reading now that according to one of the local rags in Nottingham that they are still interested in Kelvin Wilson and we've put a price tag of three million on him and it's up to Forest whether or not they meet that valuation.

As for players coming in rumours are starting to pick up that we're interested in Finnbogasson who Hereneveen have apparntley put a price tag of five millions euro's on him. We are also interested in Genk forward Jelle Vossen although he's valued at eight million euro's by his club Genk and we are also ready to make a £2.5million bid for Sunderland winger James McClean.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Who is Arsenal supporter?
> 
> Alex, Metalx, Bananas, RazorKing...who else? At any rate, watch this.


Author of NOT A FOOTBALL gunner14 and ghost of cactwma/Stringer. :wenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Me.

Why? Are we taking over the world/Shrewsbury?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina with dat Goodbye Letter.

http://pepereina25.com/en/2013/07/2...el-liverpool-gracias-por-todo-os-vere-pronto/

The only interesting bits.



> I am disappointed that I will not be part of that and although it was not my decision to leave I will accept it just like I have always accepted any decision that Liverpool have taken for me. They signed me, picked me, gave me some of the best experiences of my life and looked after me. If they feel that the best thing for me and for them is for me to go on loan to Napoli for a season then so be it. Napoli is a new challenge for me and I know that the fans are just as passionate about their team as the Liverpool fans, so I am really looking forward to playing for them this season and I will give my all.
> 
> 
> But if I have one regret, it is the way that I am leaving. It is only natural that I would be disappointed that the Liverpool management agreed to loan me to Napoli without telling me first, I thought that I deserved better than that even though I understand that difficult decisions have to be taken in football. A lot has been made about me informing the club that if an offer came in from Barcelona that I would have liked them to consider it. But I had also spoken to the club about the possibility of extending my contract if the offer was not made. I told the manager that I wanted to play for Liverpool and that Barcelona would only become an option for me if the opportunity arrived, like the rumours said it would, as it would be a chance for me to go back home. When it didn’t come I was happy to fight for my place so I was surprised that Liverpool decided it was in the club´s interests to send me to Napoli instead.


LOL'd at him whinging about being sent on loan to Napoli without being told first. Maybe he would have deserved better if he stopped talking about Barca or stopped being shit in goal.

Ruthless Brendan. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> kondogbia on the verge of signing for madrid for 15 mil, probably to replace khedira. stupid.


hopefully we can tap up khedeira


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Meh I'll always love Reina for everything he has done for the club but I do find my sympathy limited for the guy considering the only reason he's that upset about not playing for us next year is because he wont be playing for Barca.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> According to one of the local rags in Nottingham that they are still interested in Kelvin Wilson and we've put a price tag of three million on him and it's up to Forest whether or not they meet that valuation.


Would be very surprised if we paid more than £2m up front for him. There may be add ons but we are being very shrewd with our dealings so far.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Would be very surprised if we paid more than £2m up front for him. There may be add ons but we are being very shrewd with our dealings so far.


If you could just not bid high enough then that would be great, it's bad enough we've already lost our Best Striker and our Best Midfielder the last thing we need is to lose our Best Defender as well.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> If you could just not bid high enough then that would be great, it's bad enough we've already lost our Best Striker and our Best Midfielder the last thing we need is to lose our Best Defender as well.


Reading between the lines he wants to come. If family is the draw then there isn't much Celtic can do.

Here's hoping, anyway.


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Considering most Liverpool fans don't believe they should sell Suarez to Arsenal for 40m, what would be a 'reasonable' price tag for a rival club in the same league? Certainly if Arsenal upped their bid to around 45-50, perhaps?

If Tottenham are really offered anything above 80m for Bale, then they should snap at it and not think twice. But, if there is some 'deal' in place that Bale would stick around long term if Tottenham qualified for the CL, then I could see why they'd hang on and give it one more last-ditched shot.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I wouldn't want us to sell him to Arsenal under any circumstances are hypothetical speaking if Arsenal was to up their bid to £45m and Madrid came in for like £40m I'd rather sell him to Madrid for less since it could cost us much more in the long term. 

On saying all that If Arsenal came in with a bid of £50m and it was clear that no other team in the world would match it I'd just say let him go and done, it's clear he doesn't wanna be here anymore anyway so £50m for a want away striker is pretty good.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And if you had access to the full 50m to spend this summer, who would you want to add to the squad? Realistically of course.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wouldn't mind sigining Mkhitaryan from Shakt....Oh wait...Well there's Bernard....but that seems to have gone quiet. Speaking of quiet what the fuck happened to us and Papadopoulos :hmm: 

Simply put I dunno who we would wanna buy and who would realistically come to us with no champions league football. If there was a chance of getting Bernard we should get him, If Chelsea get another striker we may as well try pick up someone like Ba on a cheap, Maybe even go for Remy. Along with that just pick up another Centre half. If Papadopoulos is still available we should try for him


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can still get players without Champions League football. You just have to pay them very, very well and sell your project. Yaya, Silva, Tevez, Kompany and others didn't go to City when they were in the Champions League. But City made sure they offered big wages and big promises.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal would have to fork over a Ronaldo type sum of money before I'd even consider selling Suarez to them.

40-50m might sound like a lot, but we would giving them a 30 goal-a-season striker who terrorises the rest of the league at ease, and completely ending what small chance we have of finishing fourth. Also, I don't see our owners letting Rodgers use all the money from that transfer on a replacement(s).

I'd prefer to keep a sulking Suarez than sell to them for 40-50m.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> You can still get players without Champions League football. You just have to pay them very, very well and sell your project. Yaya, Silva, Tevez, Kompany and others didn't go to City when they were in the Champions League. But City made sure they offered big wages and big promises.


Even teams in the champions league can't atrract players.....


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> You can still get players without Champions League football. You just have to pay them very, very well and sell your project. Yaya, Silva, Tevez, Kompany and others didn't go to City when they were in the Champions League. B*ut City made sure they offered big wages and big promises.*


Thats problem number 2 after the champions league issue. Unless Henry and co have changed their minds now they wouldn't want to spend obscene amount of money on wages considering one of the main things they wanted to do when they bought the club was bring the wage bill down which they have just about accomplished. Remember even Suarez was only on about £40k when he joined. We just have to be smart and find hidden gems like Countinho rather than proven European names.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Even teams in the champions league can't atrract players.....


Maybe some of them are too DITHERING












































:moyes1


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

apparently Liverpool are in for Benfica's left back Lorenzo Melgarejo.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Maybe some of them are too DITHERING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1



But he is working on stuff.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Cesc and Ronaldo and Bale incoming :moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Madrid going for Bale as August 8th approaches.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If they get bale and if ronaldo stays i'd be very intrested in how carlo uses them two along with the likes of ozil, isco and who plays CM?

Please give us Modric :moyes2


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Play Bale at Left Back. 8*D 

A left side with Bale and Ronaldo :wilkins


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BREAKING: Bernard just confirmed during his press-conference that Wednesday's game against Atlético-PR would be his farewell match.(@Zizouology)


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal or Porto.


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I read somewhere it was either Porto or Shakhtar


----------



## froot..

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> If they get bale and if ronaldo stays i'd be very intrested in how carlo uses them two along with the likes of ozil, isco and who plays CM?
> 
> Please give us Modric :moyes2


I would use something like this:

Casillas
Carvajal - Ramos - Varane - Marcelo
Alonso - Modric
Ozil - Isco - Bale
Ronaldo

fuck Benzema.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah force Ronaldo out of his favorite position for Bale. I'm sure that will go down well.

:mancini2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BBC's Amy Lawrence says that the Arsenal Board want to spend big money, but Arsene does not.

*RAGE RISING*







CNew2 said:


> I read somewhere it was either Porto or Shakhtar


This.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










*just waiting for Guyan's reaction now.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> BBC's *Amy Lawrence *says that the Arsenal Board want to spend big money, but Arsene does not.
> 
> *RAGE RISING*


Female reporter must be nonsense, she clearly has no clue.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Made the mistake of googling Amy Lawrence :jones

In other news I've decided that I'm gonna ask Anna Woolhouse to marry me. Words of wisdom? I'm really gonna do it this time.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Made the mistake of googling Amy Lawrence :jones
> 
> In other news I've decided that I'm gonna ask Anna Woolhouse to marry me. Words of wisdom? I'm really gonna do it this time.*



Anna has that posh look to her, i certainly would smash it :terry


----------



## CNew2

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yet another year with Wenger trying to prove that he can be triumphant with the players that came from the academy. I feel like he's acting out his own version of 'Moneyball' just in the Soccer/Football sense, not baseball.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



danny_boy said:


> Yeah read a couple of things on the Ledley rumour, doesn't seem to have much behind it however but just reading now that according to one of the local rags in Nottingham that they are still interested in Kelvin Wilson and we've put a price tag of three million on him and it's up to Forest whether or not they meet that valuation.
> 
> As for players coming in rumours are starting to pick up that we're interested in Finnbogasson who Hereneveen have apparntley put a price tag of five millions euro's on him. We are also interested in Genk forward Jelle Vossen although he's valued at eight million euro's by his club Genk and we are also ready to make a £2.5million bid for Sunderland winger James McClean.


Yea Ledley will sign a new deal soon id say.

Id rather Finnbogasson than Vossen. (esecially when you factor in price) but would be happy with either.

I cant see McClean happening, he would get treated like shit in Glasgow, would need to spend half his wages on security.




Arnold Tricky said:


> Reading between the lines he wants to come. If family is the draw then there isn't much Celtic can do.
> 
> Here's hoping, anyway.


I dont think he wants to leave. The family thing is old news, he came out a few weeks ago saying he struggled to settle in his first season here (when he was shite) but now he is settled and will make sure all our new signings settle well.

If he does go though, I cant see it being to Forrest, he wont want to link up with Billy Davies again who treated him like crap when he agreed to join us a few years back.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Eh, Reina's been loyal enough, so I don't blame him for getting narked. Still not overjoyed about replacing him with Mignolet, either. 



Seabs said:


> *Made the mistake of googling Amy Lawrence :jones
> 
> In other news I've decided that I'm gonna ask Anna Woolhouse to marry me. Words of wisdom? I'm really gonna do it this time.*


So Frankie's got some competition then, eh? On a side note, I would wife Charlie Webster in a heartbeat...




Mikey Damage said:


> BBC's *Amy Lawrence* says that the Arsenal Board want to spend big money, but Arsene does not.
> 
> *RAGE RISING*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> I don't think he wants to leave.


I doubt we'd have made a bid if we weren't aware of him having some interest in the move.



EskiBhoy said:


> If he does go though, I cant see it being to Forest, he wont want to link up with Billy Davies again who treated him like crap when he agreed to join us a few years back.


Do we actually know for sure the circumstances though? Beyond gossip and rumour?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Real really aren't going to bid €158m for Bale, are they? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

probably not

i still think they are getting suarez this season and bale the next


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Imma callin' it right now.

Suarez will stay this season. :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney to Liverpool as Suarez replacement, heard it here first.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd :mark: for Wayne to Liverpool simply to see Mozza spaz out.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> I doubt we'd have made a bid if we weren't aware of him having some interest in the move.


Could be just use chancing your luck, he said a few weeks back that he is glad that he didnt move to other championship teams that were interested in him (when he was terrible for us).



Arnold Tricky said:


> Do we actually know for sure the circumstances though? Beyond gossip and rumour?


We know that he was frozen out of the first team and didnt get a game once he agreed to go to us. We even offered money to take him up early but Davies blocked it. Pretty bizarre thing to do. Wilson could have helped us win the league or use get promoted if Davies wasnt such a knob.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuaark. Watching Cazorla highlight vids makes me moist.

Such class. Please to let him play with Suarez in front of him, and Felliani behind him.

All we gotta do is make two signings, and we're in great position. And for a mere £75m total for the two.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

75 million?

with wenger, a number as high as that is as likely as him spending 500 million

prepare your body, wenger gonna buy some 17 year old french kid who's name nobody can pronounce and will be a burden on your wagebooks for years :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he already did. Sanago.

Joal.com with some late breaking news...

Arsenal in for Ozil - £31m offer to Real. And we promise to stop selling to Barca for 4 years.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CNew2 said:


> Considering most Liverpool fans don't believe they should sell Suarez to Arsenal for 40m, what would be a 'reasonable' price tag for a rival club in the same league? Certainly if Arsenal upped their bid to around 45-50, perhaps?
> 
> If Tottenham are really offered anything above 80m for Bale, then they should snap at it and not think twice. But, if there is some 'deal' in place that Bale would stick around long term if Tottenham qualified for the CL, then I could see why they'd hang on and give it one more last-ditched shot.





CGS said:


> I wouldn't want us to sell him to Arsenal under any circumstances are hypothetical speaking if Arsenal was to up their bid to £45m and Madrid came in for like £40m I'd rather sell him to Madrid for less since it could cost us much more in the long term.
> 
> On saying all that If Arsenal came in with a bid of £50m and it was clear that no other team in the world would match it I'd just say let him go and done, it's clear he doesn't wanna be here anymore anyway so £50m for a want away striker is pretty good.


essentially that. I would rather sell to Madrid for cheaper than what Arsenal offer, well within a reasonable amount, than just give him to Arsenal. 50 mil would be what i'd like from Arsenal, but would be okay letting him go for ~40 to Madrid



AlienBountyHunter said:


> And if you had access to the full 50m to spend this summer, who would you want to add to the squad? Realistically of course.


Bernard would be great but he'll probably go to Porto. Eriksen and Kyriakos would be 2 great, realistic signings imo.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> Could be just use chancing your luck, he said a few weeks back that he is glad that he didn't move to other championship teams that were interested in him (when he was terrible for us).


£2M+ profit for Celtic though, Wilson moves closer to home, back to a club which is seemingly more ambitious than the one he left. Premier League football in 12 months a possibility. You never know.



EskiBhoy said:


> We know that he was frozen out of the first team and didnt get a game once he agreed to go to us. We even offered money to take him up early but Davies blocked it. Pretty bizarre thing to do. Wilson could have helped us win the league or use get promoted if Davies wasnt such a knob.


But was that a Davies decision or higher?


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So The Times are saying were likely to turn out attention to Modric as a Fabregas deal looks very unlikely


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say Modric will be very unlikely too. :moyes1


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Modric has been the missing piece for United for the past 5 years. The exact kind of player Moyes needs. Just not sure Real will want to sell so soon.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> T.Silva wanted to force his move to FCB to play with Neymar. He doesn't like climate in Paris but PSG directors' love changed his mind. [AS]


Come Thiago we are expecting you


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*He signed a new contract at PSG yesterday :kobe8*


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *He signed a new contract at PSG yesterday :kobe8*


He signed a 5 year contract extension at Milan the summer he went to PSG :kobe8


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> £2M+ profit for Celtic though, Wilson moves closer to home, back to a club which is seemingly more ambitious than the one he left. Premier League football in 12 months a possibility. You never know.
> 
> 
> 
> But was that a Davies decision or higher?


We would make more than that 2mil if Kevlin helps us pass this round of qualifiers tbh. So I dont think that sort of fee would tempt us at all right now.

I think it would be a good idea for him to wait until January at least before trying to push for a move (if he wants one) he will get to see how close use are to getting promoted and (hopefully) play 6 more Champions League games. 


Honestly I beleive it was Davies decision, although that is in part is due to paranoia :$ (because of his Rangers links :lol)


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez. SOON.jpg


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> He signed a 5 year contract extension at Milan the summer he went to PSG :kobe8


there's a fair bit of difference between the circumstances.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Expecting Arsenal fan tears on September 1st.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Arsenal have rejected a season-long loan bid from Valenica for striker Olivier Giroud. (Source: L'Equipe)


Fucking mongs :lol They've apparently contacted Chelsea about Nando though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That must mean the Soldado deal is basically done, right? :mark:

Inb4 he goes to Liverpool :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> So The Times are saying were likely to turn out attention to Modric as a Fabregas deal looks very unlikely


Who's moyes trying to kid.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

reports bernard has signed for porto, 50% of right to porto, BMG retain 50%.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> reports bernard has signed for porto, 50% of right to porto, BMG retain 50%.


I hate Porto.



> Liverpool have agreed a €16m fee with Schalke for 21-year-old defender Kyriakos Papadopoulos, according to Greek newspaper Sport Day.


:yum:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not happening Hank


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:yum: :yum:


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is happening CGS


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Not happening Hank


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to reports our CB options now are Luiz, Agger and Mangala.

FUARK if we somehow get Mangala I would jizz myself.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


>












Also SSN now reporting that Madrid have officially made an £85m bid for Bale


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

sky sports also made up quotes about ibrahim being released by us.

they're flogs.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Madrid. 85m for Bale is madness.

DAT Levy.

If true, of course :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ Madrid if it's true they bid 85m for Bale. What a farce.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Levying like a boss.

Seriously. Guy would have got a fucking billion for Ronaldo.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Meh rumours are never 100% but I trust Skysports than anywhere else. They are certainly the most credible.

Seriously if this does happen then Levy will be laughing and jacking off all the way to the bank


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think it's time for the Levy smilies:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That is a ridiculous amount of coinage

Must be the Welsh player tax


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Meh rumours are never 100% but I trust Skysports than anywhere else. *They are certainly the most credible.*
> 
> Seriously if this does happen then Levy will be laughing and jacking off all the way to the bank


they seriously aren't. maybe for stuff concerning smaller transfer within england. anything that involves anything big that originates outside of england, they're just writing stories based on other newspapers.


----------



## Jigsaw

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

CL qualifier starting. My local Icelandic team vs Austria Wien in Austria.

HAHA TIME FOR DEFENSE.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> they seriously aren't. maybe for stuff concerning smaller transfer within england. anything that involves anything big that originates outside of england, they're just writing stories based on other newspapers.


Meh maybe I just don't pay enough attention then but quite a few of the stories I've seen over the years have come true after being reported from sky sports. Again they defo ain't 100% credible but I tend to believe a story more from them that most other sources


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh so the Bale stuff just got real!

So it begins!


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just dawned on me that this probably means Suarez won't be moving then. :mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

THE GOAT with caught on camera with some slut. It might mean that Antonella might be on the market soon. 


















































*SOON.JPG*


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Just dawned on me that this probably means Suarez won't be moving then. :mark:


In before he fakes his own death and the next day Arsenal announce the signing of the talented French free agent Louis Suave


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FUARRRRK BRAHHHH

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...eal-madrid-bid-85m-for-tottenhams-gareth-bale


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

which is why he cost so goddamn much

until barca is willing to pay 50 million, he aint moving


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck. I thought Messi was one of the good guys. :terry1

Tax fraud and a cheater. 

Viva Ronaldo :side:



danny_boy said:


> *In before he fakes his own death* and the next day Arsenal announce the signing of the talented French free agent Louis Suave


Surprised he hasn't thought of it sooner. Would be an easy escape from the press. :suarez1


----------



## Mikey Damage

New game alert. If Bale is worth £85m...

Theo Walcott is worth £54m.
David Silva is worth £78m.
Juan Mata is worth £69m.
Ashley Young is worth £37m.
Stewart Downing is worth £18m. 

:wenger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Just dawned on me that this probably means Suarez won't be moving then. :mark:


Well not to Madrid at least


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hey Real. You can. Have Theo for £42m. 

Half the price. And he's not that far off from Bale. #englishtax

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> LOL Madrid. *85m* for Bale is madness.
> 
> DAT Levy.
> 
> If true, of course :side:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Just dawned on me that this probably means Suarez won't be moving then. :mark:


Yeah I mean Madrid would never make 2 high profile mega signings in one year...right?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Outrageously asinine price to pay for one player, but logic and sense was never important with Madrid and their obsession with Galacticos.

Have to think if you're Spurs you take that offer if its anything close to what was actually offered. Could buy 2-3 players to increase the depth and talent in the team, not to mention the negative effects of stalling and potentially risking Bale to speak out and distract from the team's preparations.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That was the summer they were rebuilding and went absolutely nuts in the transfer window though.

No need to this time.

Dammit CGS, I'm trying to remain positive here. :downing


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 46s
BREAKING: Sky Germany reporter Bjoern Schwemin [@Sky_Bjoern] says Schalke and Liverpool have agreed a deal for the transfer of Papadopoulos.

enjoy


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sky Germany says PSYCHO GREEK to Liverpool is done. 

Great signing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

I see me and Kiz have the same following accounts on twitter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think one important aspect of this that isn't being mentioned much is what Bale's image and star power bring to Spurs. It's easy to say "take the money and buy 3 great players to replace him", but first of all it's nowhere near that easy since we're not in the CL and everyone and their dog would know we just got a mammoth paycheck to spend. But mainly, Bale brings more eyes upon Spurs simply be being part of the club. He's more valuable than just a player, he's Tottenham's image and poster boy right now. He's on a billboard in Times Square in a Spurs shirt, that's massive for us as it brings huge exposure to the club. He's worth more than just a big load of money Real are supposedly throwing at him. Spurs can't replace his popularity and star power.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Caught offsides is linking Arsenal to Alexis Sanchez. 

Joal.com says that's rubbish. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think one important aspect of this that isn't being mentioned much is what Bale's image and star power bring to Spurs. It's easy to say "take the money and buy 3 great players to replace him", but first of all it's nowhere near that easy since we're not in the CL and everyone and their dog would know we just got a mammoth paycheck to spend. But mainly, Bale brings more eyes upon Spurs simply be being part of the club. He's more valuable than just a player, he's Tottenham's image and poster boy right now. He's on a billboard in Times Square in a Spurs shirt, that's massive for us as it brings huge exposure to the club. He's worth more than just a big load of money Real are supposedly throwing at him. Spurs can't replace his popularity and star power.


I don't disagree with any of that personally, but at the same time so much depends on the player in question and their attitude. Bale brings great exposure and interest to the club now, but what if he becomes yet another player content to play hardball and force a move to Madrid? Then it brings more negative attention and can effect morale and proves an unwanted distraction ahead of the new season.

Your point about the cash windfall making it hard to get players for face value is a good one mind, no doubt any club will be looking to extort as much money as they could out of Spurs in that situation.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> That was the summer they were rebuilding and went absolutely nuts in the transfer window though.
> 
> No need to this time.
> 
> Dammit CGS, I'm trying to remain positive here. :downing


My bad, but just too take the piss even more they also signed illarramendi this year and that hasn't put them off bale :ndiaye 

Plus after winning fuck all last year they wanna spend big :ndiaye


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

C'mon CGS, let DA have his optimistic summer. It'll be gone by the middle of October anyhow 8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Sánto ‏@Zizouology 46s
> BREAKING: Sky Germany reporter Bjoern Schwemin [@Sky_Bjoern] says Schalke and Liverpool have agreed a deal for the transfer of Papadopoulos.
> 
> enjoy


CGS










Also this 



> LFC approached Dnipro for Evgeniy Konoplyanka
> 
> http://www.ftbpro.com/posts/joel.am...d-dnipro-about-konoplyanka?ref=iPhone_Twitter


He's the guy that scored that crazy goal against England back in September


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

joal.com says that suarez will be staying

although knowing how reliable the site is, you would be best off hoping i said the opposite :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I don't disagree with any of that personally, but at the same time so much depends on the player in question and their attitude. Bale brings great exposure and interest to the club now, but what if he becomes yet another player content to play hardball and force a move to Madrid? Then it brings more negative attention and can effect morale and proves an unwanted distraction ahead of the new season.
> 
> Your point about the cash windfall making it hard to get players for face value is a good one mind, no doubt any club will be looking to extort as much money as they could out of Spurs in that situation.


That's a fair point, but Levy has shown in the past with the Modric saga that he's willing to play hardball and tell the player to knuckle down. Modric wanted to go to Chelsea, he didn't get his wish and stayed with us, but was excellent throughout the following season. And he's arguably a more, shall we say, 'whiny' player than Bale appears to be. If Bale was asking to leave and was forced to stay, I'm sure he'd knuckle down and be professional about the whole thing. I've said before that I'm very sure Bale will stay, there's still been no indication from him or Spurs that Bale wants to leave this summer or that the club will allow him to. Obviously he'll join Madrid at some point, this time next year looking a likely timeframe, but for now he'll remain a Spurs player I think.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> LFC approached Dnipro for Evgeniy Konoplyanka.
> 
> He's the guy that scored that crazy goal against England back in September


I don't know who the feck that is, but I do know his name scores 1000 in Scrabble.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think one important aspect of this that isn't being mentioned much is what Bale's image and star power bring to Spurs. It's easy to say "take the money and buy 3 great players to replace him", but first of all it's nowhere near that easy since we're not in the CL and everyone and their dog would know we just got a mammoth paycheck to spend. But mainly, Bale brings more eyes upon Spurs simply be being part of the club. He's more valuable than just a player, he's Tottenham's image and poster boy right now. He's on a billboard in Times Square in a Spurs shirt, that's massive for us as it brings huge exposure to the club. He's worth more than just a big load of money Real are supposedly throwing at him. Spurs can't replace his popularity and star power.


It's a fair point. On the new Fifa cover as well :blatter On the other hand any one player is only one injury from losing all of the above and the actual ability to play though rather quickly. 

If I was Levy I wouldn't have accepted less than £60m, star power aside let's not forget how fucking good Bale was last season. He's not as proven as Ronaldo was when he left OT, but I don't think a bid of £85m for Bale is as mad as £35m for Carroll or £20m for Downing based on a fake youtube video (sorry I know I always pick on Pool when it comes to stupid bids :carra). If I was a Madrid fan I'd be happy to get Bale and not give a shit about the £85m, as a fan I'd always rather have the top player than the money, you never know for sure if all of that profit will be reinvested in players.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I don't know who the feck that is, but I do know his name scores 1000 in Scrabble.


no proper nouns in scrabble dammit


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> CGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this
> 
> 
> 
> He's the guy that scored that crazy goal against England back in September


I'll wait until lfc report it :brodgers 




WOOLCOCK said:


> C'mon CGS, let DA have his optimistic summer. It'll be gone by the middle of October anyhow 8*D













DA will thank me for all this tough love come october


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> That's a fair point, but Levy has shown in the past with the Modric saga that he's willing to play hardball and tell the player to knuckle down. Modric wanted to go to Chelsea, he didn't get his wish and stayed with us, but was excellent throughout the following season. And he's arguably a more, shall we say, 'whiny' player than Bale appears to be. If Bale was asking to leave and was forced to stay, I'm sure he'd knuckle down and be professional about the whole thing. I've said before that I'm very sure Bale will stay, there's still been no indication from him or Spurs that Bale wants to leave this summer or that the club will allow him to. Obviously he'll join Madrid at some point, this time next year looking a likely timeframe, but for now he'll remain a Spurs player I think.


True, I suppose with how much influence agents and money have in the game, there's always a presumed cynicism on my part when it comes to believing players won't exercise every available option to force a move they desire.

The risk will obviously be Bale not matching his exploits last season and perhaps any fee being lower, although the best players typically improve season upon season and I don't see any indication that Bale will struggle this season, based on his continuous development year upon year culminating in last season's heroics. If they're confident they can keep him mind without incurring negative press via his actions then trying to secure CL football whilst capitalising on his growing name value to take Spurs forward would be a beneficial move on Spurs' part.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WOOLCOCK said:


> C'mon CGS, let DA have his optimistic summer. It'll be gone by the middle of October anyhow 8*D


I run on a different Boom Bust Cycle to other Liverpool fans. I don't reach rock bottom until some time around the end of February. :hendo



Hank Scorpio said:


> Also this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFC approached Dnipro for Evgeniy Konoplyanka
> 
> http://www.ftbpro.com/posts/joel.amo...iPhone_Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> He's the guy that scored that crazy goal against England back in September
Click to expand...

What kind of fucking name is this? Do not want.

(Not racist I swear :side: )


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> no proper nouns in scrabble dammit


Don't be anal about this redead (said safely anywhere but at anfield).


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dat DA optimism

or delusion



WOOLCOCK said:


> Don't be anal about this redead (said safely anywhere but at anfield).


duh 

:cheryl


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'd sell any player not called Messi, Ronaldo or Iniesta for £85m. There's plenty of creative midfields they could afford off that even without CL Football. Plus they'd get Soldado then and probably a LB too. EIGHT FIVE MILLION POUNDS FOR THE SERVICES OF ONE HUMAN BEING (cue monkey joke :side*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



WOOLCOCK said:


> True, I suppose with how much influence agents and money have in the game, there's always a presumed cynicism on my part when it comes to believing players won't exercise every available option to force a move they desire.
> 
> The risk will obviously be Bale not matching his exploits last season and perhaps any fee being lower, although the best players typically improve season upon season and I don't see any indication that Bale will struggle this season, based on his continuous development year upon year culminating in last season's heroics. If they're confident they can keep him mind without incurring negative press via his actions then trying to secure CL football whilst capitalising on his growing name value to take Spurs forward would be a beneficial move on Spurs' part.


(Y)

In other Spurs-related news, amid all the Bale transfer talk apparently we're very interested in Vlad Chiriches, a young CB from Steaua Bucherest. I'm not going to pretend I know much about him, Chelsea fans might be familiar with him though because he scored against them last season in the CL, I think. Apparently he's available extremely cheaply for his talent (7 million euros is being mentioned) and everywhere I read everyone's saying that's a tremendous deal and we should snap him up right away. We have a good set of CBs so I'm not sure how much gametime he'd get if this goes through, he can play in midfield as well though apparently.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i do remember him

i also remember this piece of shit club was supposed to bid for him and CM


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Bale's mom is talking to the Spurs chairman, then it's serious. :brodgers

Seriously, £85m, I'd take that - you could buy two/three good players for that.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Knowing Levy, he'd get 85 million + Di Maria for Bale. The man is a genius.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if by genius you mean cheap cunt then sure


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## TheeJayBee

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I refuse to acknowledge Daniel Levy as a cheap cunt so long as Jeremy Peace is still exists.

Spurs should flog Bale for £85m or try and get Di Maria thrown into a deal, then buy a good left back and quality striker. Maybe they could get a youngster like Luke Shaw (doubtful after the new contract with Saints) and then they can finally get somebody like Leandro Damiao?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

and then spurs get disappointed when di maria doesnt want to leave

being linked with de rossi again. fuck off, you had your chance. we don't need you anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Soldado & Di Maria > Bale. 

And if they get money out of it? Spurs should jump on this. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> if by genius you mean cheap cunt then sure


The slave driver who deprived Modric of 2 European finals. :torres


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Soldado & Di Maria > Bale.
> 
> And if they get money out of it? Spurs should jump on this.


Seeing as there's a big chance of us getting Soldado _and_ keeping Bale, I'll stick with that.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Speaking of Sky Sports... we need some smilies of the SSN girls.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Seeing as there's a big chance of us getting Soldado _and_ keeping Bale, I'll stick with that.


Is the Soldado deal not done yet, then? #stillachanceforliverpool


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well it seems as if it's all but done, just waiting for confirmation. Not sure exactly but hopefully it'll be announced soon.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca saying we're preparing another bid for Fabregas :moyes2
.
.
.
.
cant wait till that gets rejected :moyes1


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL, they should probably give up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Where in the world is Edward Woodward?










Seriously, we hired that guy. Imagine negotiating a deal with him, you'd just end up laughing at his stupid fucking face.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I bet Moyes is a Cena fan."Never Give Up"...


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Marca saying we're preparing another bid for Fabregas :moyes2












This fucking transfer window.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Or a beiber fan. Never Say Never :moyes2

Edit

Also Bale is Worth £85m and Suarez only £50m?










Hey Pool guys we may need to rethink this :side:


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Moyes negotiating tactics:











^
The 80 million figure is just stupid paper talk anyway. Even Real can't be that dumb.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Or a beiber fan. Never Say Never :moyes2
> 
> Edit
> 
> Also Bale is Worth £85m and Suarez only £50m?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pool guys we may need to rethink this :side:


It's silly money all round. Neither are really worth their respective price-tags. 85mil for Bale, is simply lol-worthy.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah but suarez doesnt have dat marketing machine


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I expect us to swoop in with a 25 million bid for Bale tomorrow.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Actually those STATS warrant Bale being worth more as he plays deeper than Suarez.

16% isn't much higher tahn 3% either :fergie*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez is a striker and he only scored two more goals.

I'd rather have Bale in his form from the end of last season than a lot of players so not selling him is not a mistake but if the 85 million fee is true and there refusing a world record transfer fee because they think no one will go to them then I think that's a mistake.

I wouldn't sell Bale for anything less then 60 million.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If it was Fm i'd probably sell bale for anything over 40m and then i'd realise it's wasn't all payed upfront :downing


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

DAT 36 Month Payment :redknapp


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Chiriches signed wih Spurs? Good for them, he is a very talented center back


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Moyes negotiating tactics:


If moyes wasn't scottish and was blonde with tits then we might get somewhere with them tactics :moyes2


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We Spanish now. Spanish reports say we agreed payment terms, Soldado is reportedly ours now. 

So we snag Soldado and Vlad the Impaler and Madrid are inching closer to bidding 100million and a player.


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The best deal I've seen for Bale so far is 50m DiMaria+Coentrao offer, I'd be a happy Spurs fan when you put that into a starting 11 

Lloris
Walker Kabul Vertonghen Coentrao
Chadli Paulinho Sandro DiMaria
Damiao Soldado 

against 

Lloris
Walker Kabul Vertonghen Assou Ekotto
Chadli Paulinho Sandro Dempsey
Bale
Defoe

I know which team looks stronger to me


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

But who was CUNThiago AlCUNTera? 










This guy has been the player of the pre-season so far. Incredibly impressive every time he's played. 








Also, we got to see the RISE of the dark knight today, for the first time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-transfers-luis-suarezs-price-2105921

I'm inclined to think he's staying now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-transfers-luis-suarezs-price-2105921
> 
> I'm inclined to think he's staying now.


It's known as pulling a wayne or carlos.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



tommo010 said:


> The best deal I've seen for Bale so far is 50m DiMaria+Coentrao offer, I'd be a happy Spurs fan when you put that into a starting 11
> 
> Lloris
> Walker Kabul Vertonghen Coentrao
> Chadli Paulinho Sandro DiMaria
> Damiao Soldado
> 
> against
> 
> Lloris
> Walker Kabul Vertonghen Assou Ekotto
> Chadli Paulinho Sandro Dempsey
> Bale
> Defoe
> 
> I know which team looks stronger to me


Soldado is independent of any deal or no deal for Bale. That 2nd team with Soldado instead of Defoe and a 3 in midfield with Dembele over Dempsey would beat the DiMaria team.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WE GREEK NOW?


----------



## booned

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lloris
Walker - Kaboul - Vertonghen - Rose
Dembele - Sandro - Paulinho
Lennon - Soldado - Bale

is preferable to

Lloris
Walker - Kaboul - Vertonghen - Rose
Dembele - Sandro - Paulinho
Lennon - Soldado - Chadli


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Booned, that sig is still GOAT.

Villa gets me everytime.


----------



## booned

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Back from when we were getting Villa :vettel


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



booned said:


> Lloris
> Walker - Kaboul - Vertonghen - Rose
> Dembele - Sandro - Paulinho
> Lennon - Soldado - Bale
> 
> is preferable to
> 
> Lloris
> Walker - Kaboul - Vertonghen - Rose
> Dembele - Sandro - Paulinho
> Lennon - Soldado - Chadli



duh :cheryl


but what about this formation?

Lloris
Walker - Kaboul - Vertonghen - Rose
Dembele - Sandro - Paulinho
Lennon - Soldado - Chadli
giant bag of money


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Someone swapped Villa's head with Soldado over on spurscommunity, let me see if i can find it.

Here we are:


----------



## booned

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> duh :cheryl
> 
> 
> but what about this formation?
> 
> Lloris
> Walker - Kaboul - Vertonghen - Rose
> Dembele - Sandro - Paulinho
> Lennon - Soldado - Chadli
> giant bag of money


Still would prefer Bale. At least for another season.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Shame someone's gonna have to do Bale's head soon too


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bale's head is what makes the gif.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Villa > Solado.

Who is everyone from left to right

? - Bale - ? - AVB - ? - Villa/Soldado


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Paulinho - Bale - Levy - AVB - Baldini - Soldado/Villa


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That is not what I pictured Daniel Levy as. In my head, he was much nerdier.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Like this?









How about Levy facing down Madrid:


----------



## booned

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The only way I would accept selling Bale would be if we bought El Shaarawy, Lamela and Yilmaz with the money :arry

Shut up... I can dream

This is what I imagine Levy to be like :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i always imagined levy as an old jewish man stereotype with white hair and giant glasses

i guess that makes me a bad person


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

black hair instead of white for me. im openly racist, tho.

is anyone massively depressed by this transfer window, so far? this is just horrible. absolute shit in rumors on Arsenal the past few days. it's not good. i really think that Arsene is doing his bullshit build from within shit. this mofo hasn't learned his squad isn't good enough.

based off twitter, we made four new signings: Miquel, Zelalem (who I love, actually), Gnarby, and Sanogo. Oh joy. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

yeah i'm depressed we haven't got messi

yet.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll only be depressed if we sell Bale and even that will be bittersweet as we'd be fucking Madrid right up the arse on the price if we do. If we don't, I love this window, it's been fun.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> black hair instead of white for me. im openly racist, tho.
> 
> *is anyone massively depressed by this transfer window, so far?* this is just horrible. absolute shit in rumors on Arsenal the past few days. it's not good. i really think that Arsene is doing his bullshit build from within shit. this mofo hasn't learned his squad isn't good enough.
> 
> based off twitter, we made four new signings: Miquel, Zelalem (who I love, actually), Gnarby, and Sanogo. Oh joy. :wenger


Yes.


----------



## Curry

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> based off twitter, we made four new signings: *Miquel*, Zelalem (who I love, actually), *Gnarby*, and Sanogo. Oh joy. :wenger


Are they new? Could've sworn I've heard them talked about before.

I haven't really been disappointed by the window, just fearful that we might end up with Hulk.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

id be depressed if we dont get a good CM


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

@ Mikey

Yes, extremely. But why did we even expect it to be any different? Just because Ivan - the Idiot said that we have 75 - 100 million to spend in the summer? Well, I'm pretty sure Wenger is thinking how that 100 million would be 125 million with CL, and another 12 - 14 million will arrive when we finish in the top-4 again, so without spending a penny, the board would have 137 - 140 million and that's not counting the 150 million reserve cash we already have.

I don't think we need to bring in many players to challenge. Maybe I'm being overconfident but if we spend 50 million on Suarez and wrap our summer business, I'd be elated as we would have a legitimate chance with Suarez. We won't win the League but we won't finish 20 points behind the leader. 

I read somewhere that the 40 million + a pound deal was to ignite the contractual clause in Suarez's contract. If a CL team comes with an offer able 40 million and if 'Pool aren't in the CL, Liverpool would be liable to sell Suarez. However, Liverpool's current stance is that Arsenal isn't in the CL yet. So they're in a way standing firm behind that. We finish our CL qualifications on August 27 or 28, so--according to the mighty sources--I think that's when the clause would work and Liverpool cannot refuse our offer then.

Make what you want out of that.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

All Liverpool are obligated to do when the £40mil is reached, is inform Suarez of the bid - they don't have to sell him.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I read somewhere that the 40 million + a pound deal was to ignite the contractual clause in Suarez's contract. If a CL team comes with an offer able 40 million and if 'Pool aren't in the CL, Liverpool would be liable to sell Suarez. However, Liverpool's current stance is that Arsenal isn't in the CL yet. So they're in a way standing firm behind that. We finish our CL qualifications on August 27 or 28, so--according to the mighty sources--I think that's when the clause would work and Liverpool cannot refuse our offer then.
> 
> Make what you want out of that.


The Mirror says otherwise

They're claiming that the release clause isn't there and Arsenal would still have to pay around £55 Million to get him.




> Arsenal will have to pay £55million if they still want Luis Suarez, after the striker dropped his pursuit of arbitration as a means of leaving for less.
> 
> The Gunners' boss Arsene Wenger had indicated he was ready to dig in and wait to see the outcome of a contract dispute between the striker and Liverpool, after submitting a bid of £40m plus one pound - which was supposed to trigger a release clause.
> 
> Yet, in fresh talks early this week with his club, Suarez has finally conceded he will not approach the Premier League to arbitrate - because the contract clearly states the Anfield giants have no obligation to sell him at ANY price.
> 
> And with the 26-year-old under contract for another three years, manager Brendan Rodgers and the Reds' board are determined to keep him unless their valuation - thought to be around the £55m Paris Saint-Germain paid Napoli for Edinson Cavani, Suarez's Uruguay strike partner, a fortnight ago - is matched.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool can have Suarez for 55 million.


----------



## Death Rider

Good because we should not sell to arsenal for less.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

is anything going to be done about zidane AGAIN blatantly trying to force players to move while under contract to other clubs?


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Gambit said:


> Good because we should not sell to arsenal for less.


So you'd suppose 25 - 30 million for Suarez from Madrid is better business than selling Suarez to Arsenal for 45 - 50 million?


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

YES


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they would get more than 30 mil from madrid


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> So you'd suppose 25 - 30 million for Suarez from Madrid is better business than selling Suarez to Arsenal for 45 - 50 million?


:kobe

selling Suarez to Madrid for ~10 mil less (at most) is easily better "business" on the proviso that the funds are used properly instead of buying another 35 million pound donkey. 



Seabs said:


> *Actually those STATS warrant Bale being worth more as he plays deeper than Suarez.
> 
> 16% isn't much higher tahn 3% either :fergie*


then shouldn't he have more assists? Bale doesn't win the passing :brodgers



Kiz said:


> Sánto ‏@Zizouology 46s
> BREAKING: Sky Germany reporter Bjoern Schwemin [@Sky_Bjoern] says Schalke and Liverpool have agreed a deal for the transfer of Papadopoulos.
> 
> enjoy


i can only get so erect :krieger1


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> is anyone massively depressed by this transfer window, so far?


No








Villa actually kept their best players for once. And hopefully Okore will be a big boost to the defence.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> selling Suarez to Madrid for ~10 mil less (at most) is easily better "business" on the proviso that the funds are used properly instead of buying another 35 million pound donkey.


Madrid will pay 30 million for Suarez. He's not a galactico so I can't see them paying more.

On second thoughts, we should just throw 50 million at Liverpool. I know I would.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

suarez is every bit of a galactico

exceptional player with a big reputation. galactico.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> suarez is every bit of a galactico
> 
> exceptional player with a big reputation. galactico.


Perhaps. Maybe Perez would think that way. But he's not in the Bale, Cavani, and Falcao category of a "galactico."

Also, would you count him in the same breath as Figo, Zidane, Ronaldo, Bekham, Kaka, and Ronaldo? Mind you, I'm not talking about their skills; more "superstardom."


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> is anything going to be done about zidane AGAIN blatantly trying to force players to move while under contract to other clubs?


*There's no rule against him talking to the press. It would be a different story if he was holding meetings with Bale, telling him to move.*


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> is anything going to be done about zidane AGAIN blatantly trying to force players to move while under contract to other clubs?


It's Zidane, man. He can do as he pleases.

Madrid will get Bale this summer. Didn't see it happening a few days ago, but they have officially powered up the machine now.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



just1988 said:


> *There's no rule against him talking to the press. It would be a different story if he was holding meetings with Bale, telling him to move.*


other clubs have been crucified in the past for even mentioning a name

zidane is publicly telling players to join madrid. he is a wage earning member of real madrid's staff. he did the same with isco.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Levy should meet with Zidane, whisper what Materazzi said into Zidane's ear and follow it with a two finger salute. Levy'd.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zidane is a dick. Fuck his and his clubs nonsense.


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Perhaps. Maybe Perez would think that way. But he's not in the Bale, Cavani, and Falcao category of a "galactico."
> 
> Also, would you count him in the same breath as Figo, Zidane, Ronaldo, Bekham, Kaka, and Ronaldo? Mind you, I'm not talking about their skills; more "superstardom."


Would you count bale in the same breath as Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Bekham, kaka and Ronaldo. I mean yeah he had a great season but I can't help but feel the hype is carrying him more than his talent. I would say he is worth 50 mil max.


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Real and spurs going into 100m for bale. Is it just me that thinks this is fucking mental bale is good but not that good


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joseph Barton ‏@Joey7Barton 13m
Once a blue...

hey moz


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Velvet onion said:


> Would you count bale in the same breath as Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Bekham, kaka and Ronaldo. I mean yeah he had a great season but I can't help but feel the hype is carrying him more than his talent. I would say he is worth 50 mil max.


Actually, Bale is a superstar. He's transformed into one. Madrid will either break the world record for him, or he will go for the second highest fee ever. It may happen this season or the next. With Higuain moving for 35 million and Madrid getting their transfers done in a very a solid manner, I won't be surprised if they break the bank for him. Similarly, I won't be surprised if Bale stays. Bale + Ronaldo would be terrific and either way--Bale or not--I can't see Barca tipping Madrid for La Liga this season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Joseph Barton ‏@Joey7Barton 13m
> Once a blue...
> 
> hey moz


FUCK THAT! 

I wonder where he'd live if he moved back. He's not welcome in Merseyside anymore after his brother murdered some random black kid here. 

He's apparently willing to take a 50% wage cut. We need midfielders but we need somebody with a bit of flair, not a thug.


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Actually, Bale is a superstar. He's transformed into one. Madrid will either break the world record for him, or he will go for the second highest fee ever. It may happen this season or the next. With Higuain moving for 35 million and Madrid getting their transfers done in a very a solid manner, I won't be surprised if they break the bank for him. Similarly, I won't be surprised if Bale stays. Bale + Ronaldo would be terrific and either way--Bale or not--I can't see Barca tipping Madrid for La Liga this season.


You are pretty much dismissing barcas title bid on what? They have added one of the brightest talents in world football who will add to the goal tally that Messi already brings also if barca bring in a cb in they are making a huge improvement to a weak part of there game. I think you are getting caught up in the english press hyping bale up to be a superstar. He goes to Real and then we will see how great he is where he isnt the main attraction.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Messi + Neymar > Bale and Ronaldo


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Velvet onion said:


> You are pretty much dismissing barcas title bid on what? They have added one of the brightest talents in world football who will add to the goal tally that Messi already brings also if barca bring in a cb in they are making a huge improvement to a weak part of there game. I think you are getting caught up in the english press hyping bale up to be a superstar. He goes to Real and then we will see how great he is where he isnt the main attraction.


Nah, dude. Bale or not, I just believe it's Madrid's title this season. Neymar won't help Barca's holes in defense at the back. With Ancelotti and the way Madrid's team has shaped up, Barca won't have it as easy as last season, when Mou was busy fucking up Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

would be very surprised if barca don't add at least a good cb, possibly even 2.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL at the idea that Suarez isn't at Galactico level.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

THE GREEK :mark:


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah i don't get how Suarez isn't galatico level. He's a big player, with a big reputation and pretty easily marketable alongside the rest of the squad. Dude

Also Lol at Madrid not spending more than £30m on him. They would go to at least £40m

edit

No Kenny. GUYS WE ARE NOT GREEK NOW.


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Nah, dude. Bale or not, I just believe it's Madrid's title this season. Neymar won't help Barca's holes in defense at the back. With Ancelotti and the way Madrid's team has shaped up, Barca won't have it as easy as last season, when Mou was busy fucking up Madrid.


Why do you think barca are going in for luiz. Look at it like this no matter how Madrids team shapes up it cant be ad good as barcas. Madrid outperform barca in defence, barca can easily get that into shape. Messi, Neymar and Pedro can be as good as Messi, Eto'o and Henry in 09/10. You seem to think that Barca are pushovers but when they are on there game they are unstoppable.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> LOL at the idea that Suarez isn't at Galactico level.





CGS said:


>


arsenal fans gonna stringer :hayden3


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez was the Premiership's absolute best player last season. Although Bale got all the accolades, it was all about Suarez last season. There is no doubt.

But the difference is, none of the galacticos have bitten players, have been banned over and over again, and have fallen prey to controversy as much as Suarez has. Suarez is f'kin Uruguayian and that single handedly puts him in my good books. Liverpool fans have liked him since his move to Liverpool, whereas I've liked him since his Ajax days. Suarez is the finest player in the PL. I'll go as far as that but his controversies have held him down.




Velvet onion said:


> Why do you think barca are going in for luiz. Look at it like this no matter how Madrids team shapes up it cant be ad good as barcas. Madrid outperform barca in defence, barca can easily get that into shape. Messi, Neymar and Pedro can be as good as Messi, Eto'o and Henry in 09/10. You seem to think that Barca are pushovers but when they are on there game they are unstoppable.


There is no point arguing over possibilities. I happen to think Barca will not win the League or the CL. I guess we should just agree to disagree and see at the end of the season.


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> There is no point arguing over possibilities. I happen to think Barca will not win the League or the CL. I guess we should just agree to disagree and see at the end of the season.


Fair enough we are all entitled to our own opinion and i respect that.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

this is real madrid, they are controversy. why would they care about suarez's record? the bigger the reputation the better for them.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zidane is GOAT. And Madrid are GOAT at getting what they want tbf.

Transfer tactics:

1 - Identify who they want
2 - Tell Marca to start leaking crap
3 - Get players to start talking about how the player would fit in perfectly
4 - Send ZIDANE in

Emergency option - Target parents (close family)

Hate it all you like, it works and they get what they want. And they don't give a shit how much they have to pay. It seems the more they pay the more proud they are.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> this is real madrid, they are controversy. why would they care about suarez's record? the bigger the reputation the better for them.


Okay, let's make it simpler. Who was the hottest player in the world when Kaka moved? Who was the hottest player in the world when Ronaldo moved? Yes, Messi was gaining notoriety but he was Barca. The same about Figo, Zidane, and Ronaldo. Currently, apart from Ronaldo and Messi, who is the hottest player in the world? It's either Bale or Neymar. Yes.

Madrid go after the "hottest dish on the plate." Not saying Suarez isn't, but they have always gone for the most popular option.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

but suarez is a very popular option. he's not as hot as bale as a commodity, but he's running a close 2nd.

suarez has notoriety, he has a reputation, he would get people talking just as much as bale, and probably for a snip of the price too. not to mention he would be a clear improvement on what is available in the same position, something bale doesn't offer.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The whole Bale ordeal i nonsense and Madrid are a retarded club.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

danny_boy, EskiBhoy

Sounds to me that Lennon is having one last moan before Wilson joins tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reports from brazil that the Gooners said they would bid for Bernard but it never came... Oh dear.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure whether I hate Madrid or Barca more now. Atletico to wipe the floor with them and win La Liga please :argh:



CGS said:


> Shame someone's gonna have to do Bale's head soon too


Alex steps up to the plate :giroud


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So tired of all this Bale shit. I heard Sky Sports News this morning had as Breaking News, 'Gareth Bale arrives at Spurs' training ground'. A dude turns up for work? Fuck, really?

I have respect for Daniel Levy though managing to always get Spurs a good deal. He doesn't deal with any of that Real shit. "This is the price, fucking lump it."


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That whole once Arsenal finishes CL qualifying thing sounds like bullshit. 

Arsenal in for some german named Ginter.


----------



## BeardTheFear

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> That whole once Arsenal finishes CL qualifying thing sounds like bullshit.
> 
> Arsenal in for some german named Ginter.


Matthias Ginter from SC Freiburg ? A good and very talented central defender imo.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Daniel Taylor from the guardian, who is usually reliable



> #MUFC still weighing up precise terms of third bid for Fabregas. No great update, but he definitely remains focus/priority.
> 
> club definitely under impression Fabregas wants it


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool agree deal to sign Benfica defender Lorenzo Melgarejo on a season-long loan, subject to a work permit


Now the question is if he's playing left wing or left back?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> club definitely under impression Fabregas wants it


He probably wants us to leave him alone.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United trying to be more like Madrid, but failing miserably.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> United trying to be more like Madrid, but failing miserably.


Madrid bring these to a negotiation...










While we bring this...


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

3 goals up on milan 30 mins in. silva, micah and kolarov with the goals.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can imagine Moyes ringing up Fabregas' agent and singing Blurred Lines in desperation.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

£9m for Caulker is up there with Palacios/Crouch going for £20m.

Levy at it again.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

21 year old English CB

£9 Million sounds fair


----------



## CGS

Lol levy how the fuck does he do it?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ Milan


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

5-0 at 35 minutes. 

FUCKING LOL


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAOOO 5-3 now. 

What the fuck am I watching.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao 

Can't believe it. Man City were playing some good stuff prior to the Milan goals.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Knowing Levy there's probably a buy-back clause in there too, in case Caulker starts GOATing. Would be a little disappointing if he left though, home grown talent that has a lot of potential. We may be bringing in Chiriches (sp?) though and he's highly rated, and AVB has said he only wants 4 CBs.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

look at the respective backlines

that's how it's 5-3. garcia fucks up in all 3. any pace is killing the centrebacks. thankfully lescott/garcia won't be a pairing too often. jovetic looks fantastic, navas and dzeko too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> 5-0 at 35 minutes.
> 
> FUCKING LOL





EGame said:


> LMAOOO 5-3 now.
> 
> What the fuck am I watching.


Sounds like I better watch this


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Caulker confirmed to Cardiff. Good deal for both parties, probably better for them though. Still, the rumored 9m fee is good for us. Vlad must be on his way in otherwise we wouldn't be selling Caulker.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Vlad must be on his way in otherwise we wouldn't be selling Caulker.


Apparently Steaua's owner has pulled the plug on it. From prison.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chiriches is a great player,he was a striker before he was a centre back, tha is why he scores so many spectacular goals. Oh and he can also play as a defensive midfielder


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah I saw that, but there's no way we'd sell Caulker without having a plan definitely in place. There's probably just a few hiccups to get through. So I'm guessing Vlad is his replacement, it was "99% done" yesterday apparently.



Srdjan99 said:


> Chiriches is a great player,he was a striker before he was a centre back, tha is why he scores so many spectacular goals. Oh and he can also play as a defensive midfielder


Since you're from Romania, how highly do you rate him? And what's the general feeling about this potential move over there?


----------



## tommo010

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...dado-deal-as-tottenham-and-valencia-agree-fee

So the Soldado deal is done but his scum bag agent is holding up the move? fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well on a scale from 1 to 10, he's 8+ imo, from what I've seen. You can watch him playing against Chelsea, he played in both Steaua-Chelsea matches this spring. Here is his Sky Sports report:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Am I missing something or is he a CB with better shooting than tackling?


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yep, like I said he was a striker before he was a defender. He has great dribbling skills 2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



tommo010 said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...dado-deal-as-tottenham-and-valencia-agree-fee
> 
> So the Soldado deal is done but his scum bag agent is holding up the move? fpalm


According to some 'sources' now, the agents have backed out of the deal they wanted and the deal is now done. I hope so. I just want an official announcement, then the celebrations can begin.


----------



## Velvet onion

Neville Southall on Joey Barton to everton. " I thought they already had a kitman" no doubt Barton will have something to say on twitter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Talks on a transfer of David Luiz have started. A Barcelona director could soon travel to London. Sources say possible deal next week. [md]


:yes


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeahhhhhhh that ain't happening


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea readying a 40 million bid for Rooney.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Well on a scale from 1 to 10, he's 8+ imo, from what I've seen. You can watch him playing against Chelsea, he played in both Steaua-Chelsea matches this spring. Here is his Sky Sports report:


A full bar on shooting, yet he's only scored 5 goals in his entire career? :kobe8

I think it's safe to say Sky have overrated him just a little.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky probably have Jamie Redknapp doing their scouting.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

those bars dont make any sense this is what they gave him in the article accompanied with the image



> Shooting: 7 out of 10
> 
> Passing: 7 out of 10
> 
> Tackling: 8 out of 10
> 
> Heading: 8 out of 10
> 
> Pace: 8 out of 10
> 
> Vision: 6 out of 10
> 
> Current ability: 8 out of 10
> 
> Potential ability: 10 out of 10
> 
> OVERALL SCOUT RATING:62/80


----------



## Velvet onion

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky sports and Marca both saying that Bale has told AVB he wants to go to Madrid


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Chiriches transfer has collapsed


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Come on spurs stop trying to steal uniteds and the gunners limelight as the most useless cunts in the market.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> : Steaua's jailed owner Gigi Becali reportedly reacted angry: "Who's Tottenham? That's it, no transfer. My name is Gigi Becali." -C


Don't take him seriously, he's a lunatic


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> look at the respective backlines
> 
> that's how it's 5-3. garcia fucks up in all 3. any pace is killing the centrebacks. thankfully lescott/garcia won't be a pairing too often. jovetic looks fantastic, navas and dzeko too.


All the three guys you mentioned were on fire in the first half. City played lovely stuff tbf. I didn't watch the second half of the game. 

So would Aguero slot straight into the starting XI when he's back? Meaning him and Dzeko upfront. I read somewhere that Dzeko is guaranteed a starting spot. He's been on form in pre season so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Srdjan99 said:


> Don't take him seriously, he's a lunatic


He sounds fun.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He is, the Romanian football is not as entertaining without him. He has to stay 3 years in prison


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Come on spurs stop trying to steal uniteds and the gunners limelight as the most useless cunts in the market.


Not possible, we've already signed a CM.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So have we put a third bid in for Cesc? :suarez1

Atleast moyes and the woodchuck wood guy are persistent.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

They want to become the new Madrid by all means :suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barcelona will probably get some form of restraining order against us eventually.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:wilkins




Velvet onion said:


> Sky sports and Marca both saying that Bale has told AVB he wants to go to Madrid


Well of course Marca would say it :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> Barcelona will probably get some form of restraining order against us eventually.


That won't since moyes will probably never come up against barca so he'll be a safe difference away.











You'd get a restraining order against him also, he has serial killer written all over him.


That's not a large image at all haribo :terry


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> That won't since moyes will probably never come up against barca so he'll be a safe difference away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd get a restraining order against him also, he has serial killer written all over him.


left australia two weeks ago to conclude urgent transfer business.....really urgent :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Clearly had to dispose of some bodies and what not.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> danny_boy, EskiBhoy
> 
> Sounds to me that Lennon is having one last moan before Wilson joins tomorrow/Friday.


He was playing in the qualifier tonight so that wont be happening. You will have up your bid a lot to get him imo.

How strong are Forest financially?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> left australia two weeks ago to conclude urgent transfer business.....really urgent :side:


Probably had to sign up some fresh Academy players. He seems like the kinda guy who would want to check out a kid's ball control up close and personal :side:


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Valencia President was adamant we could only have Soldado for 30m with 15 upfront and 15 next summer, wouldn't shut-up about not accepting anything but that. Reports have just broken of us paying 12m up front and 3 installments of 6m in March 2014, 15 and 16. :levy:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Per @geoffarsenal

Suarez wants the move and will push for it. 

Also, Arsene's job could be on the line with this move. He must get it done, meaning Arsenal will probably end up offering close to the £55m LFC want. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Valencia President was adamant we could only have Soldado for 30m with 15 upfront and 15 next summer, wouldn't shut-up about not accepting anything but that. Reports have just broken of us paying 12m up front and 3 installments of 6m in March 2014, 15 and 16. :levy:


If that's true - Levy at his absolute best. The man is king.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Valencia president has to put on a show to make it seem like he means business, he is just new. Getting 30 million for Soldado is very good for Valencia, no matter how they get it. Class player, but without Champions League football and in the current predicament the club is in, that is a good fee for him.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I just think it's funny that he gave it all that and he still got Levy'd. Also, Soldado will be on 60k a week, which means they may have done well in getting 30m, but we did well in making the total outlay what it is - with a good payment plan to boot.


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yea, no doubt. I think it's a good deal for both parties. Spurs will be getting a great player and Valencia will be getting a great fee that is needed. But yea, politically (which is important in Spain, particularly with Valencia and their support) the new president had to do his best to take a hard line on losing players, but it's pretty much essential.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Now to watch Levy have some fun with that cunt Perez, that spoiled brat will keep going higher and higher until he gets what he wants. So if we can stretch this out to the deadline day week I reckon Perez would give up heaven and earth to get the deal completed. We could be looking at 100m+ and someone like Morata. Of course if we hold onto Bale for the season and he continues to GOAT, Perez could have the horn so much he'd finance our stadium for us .


----------



## Mikey Damage

Who will Spurs get to replace Bale? 

Nani? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

More like Lamela.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> He was playing tonight in the qualifier tonight so that wont be happening. You will have up your bid a lot to get him imo.


Wilson will be a Forest player by Saturday.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Who will Spurs get to replace Bale?
> 
> Nani?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


See, that's the problem. Even if we did sell Bale no one is good enough to replace him. No set of players is good enough to replace him either. People have mentioned:

Lamela (The best of the bunch, still nowhere near Bale's level though)
Hulk (FUCK NO)
Pastore (FUCK NO)
Nani (Not been good for a while)
Di Maria (Good but goes missing in games, we don't want Real's scraps anyway)
Suarez (Yes, some people actually think this might happen. Sell Bale and buy Suarez. fpalm)

There's many more been thrown around. All in all, I don't want any of them, apart from Lamela but we could have got him and played him opposite Bale if we wanted. DAT Baldini link.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Wilson will be a Forest player by Saturday.


Who is this ITK that you Forest fans seem to trust so much and why has he so much credability?

Wilson was the boss tonight and we wont risk selling him for less than 5mil before games that could earn us more than than.


----------



## booned

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> See, that's the problem. Even if we did sell Bale no one is good enough to replace him. No set of players is good enough to replace him either. People have mentioned:
> 
> Lamela (The best of the bunch, still nowhere near Bale's level though)
> Hulk (FUCK NO)
> Pastore (FUCK NO)
> Nani (Not been good for a while)
> Di Maria (Good but goes missing in games, we don't want Real's scraps anyway)
> Suarez (Yes, some people actually think this might happen. Sell Bale and buy Suarez. fpalm)
> 
> There's many more been thrown around. All in all, I don't want any of them, apart from Lamela but we could have got him and played him opposite Bale if we wanted. DAT Baldini link.


You're forgetting GOATEL Shaarawy. Would prefer him to any of those.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So Saurez is going to hand in a transfer request.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If he's not gone he will do so on August 30th after stating how much he loves the club and wants to be here :nando


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

MLS vs Roma then Everton vs Juve tonight. HOTSEX.

:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

August and still not one signing and no sign of one being done anytime soon.

Absolute fucking shambles of a club.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I know that feel, brah.

I know that feel. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> August and still not one signing and no sign of one being done anytime soon.
> 
> Absolute fucking shambles of a club.












how rude


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Him and shitty tattoo can piss off.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I cannot believe we haven't signed a CB yet. 

I'm at the point where I just want to SCREAM.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Totti is such a boss. Mad respect for him. 

Deulofeu on the bench for Everton. GHEY. They're winning the first 10 minutes though vs Juve.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Juve want to move 1, maybe 2, of Vucinic, Giovinco, Quaqliarella, or Matri.

I would totally take any of them for cover in the attack. With the departure of Bendtner and Chamakh, we'll need spare strikers.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

you want to buy strikers from a club famous for not having good enough strikers?

have things really gotten that bad?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chamakh. Park. Bendtner. 

Do you really need to ask that question?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

good point

doubt they will sign giovinco though, seeing as hes actually good and has dat PACE


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

they'll fuck off matri and quag.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Giovinco is the only one I actually want. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

doubtful they'd sell Giovinco he also counts as a homegrown player for their Champs League registration. Two of the other 3 will go tho.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> So Saurez is going to hand in a transfer request.


good. no loyalty bonus for the cunt :suarez1



Hank Scorpio said:


> Now the question is if he's playing left wing or left back?


both? seems like Rodgers likes players who can play a few spots. Dat fluidity :brodgers



Mikey Damage said:


> Per @geoffarsenal
> 
> Suarez wants the move and will push for it.
> 
> Also, Arsene's job could be on the line with this move. He must get it done, meaning Arsenal will probably end up offering close to the £55m LFC want.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


pay the money then you cheap fucks 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BRODGERS plays TOTAL FOOTBALL. any player can play any position

especially with welsh xavi directing traffic


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if deulofeu doesnt get in soon...i'ma be pissed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck off Osman and fuck off adverts during a game, MURIKA! 

Moyes out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Had moments of brilliance against Juve and played our ways out of trouble like bosses.

1-1 draw against a top Juve side which we could have 1 or 2 but so could they besides some great defending from young Stones and T-How in goal.

Also moments of gash by Pienaar who missed a sitter and Osman who cost us a goal. 

Also, Barkley is boss.

Osman gifted them their goal and then missed the first penalty in the shoot out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

2nd half was great. Howard was world class but Asamoah's strike was insane. 

Leon Osman is awful. Why is he in the Prem?

And the adverts were indeed awful. Wtf?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

everton playing tiki taka ALL OVER juve


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pirlo just missed the match winning PK. I am shocked. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

JOHN STONES JUST OUT-PIRLO'D PIRLO

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Mikey Damage

Stones was excellent tonight. 

Everton vs Real Madrid later this week. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Storari being a little bitch and going after Stones for the chip. 

Fuck off man and accept it. It was a great finish. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We beat Juventus and are now through the next round of the INTERNATIONAL CHAMPIONS CUP!

Bring on Madrid. 

I wanted to see PIRLO score a boss penalty so I could have a sly wank over it, Stones pen will have to do. 

CATALAN IN!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pirlo missing a pen

what is real life?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Crappy first half, great second half. Stones was excellent, thought Mirallas was great too. Osman is a donkey. Glad Everton won. Apparently Juve's keeper was having a go at Stones for chipping it at the end of the match, haha. This tournament is kind of ridiculous. Actually its good, but I wish Chelsea wasn't in it. Too many preseason games. All good if no injuries occur though.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

everton on the for dat eleven trophy season

premier league, FA cup, capitol one cup, carling cup, community shield, 4th place trophy, moral trophy, europa league, serie A, champions league and international international cup!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs confirm the Soldado transfer subject to a medical


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

MOTHERFUCKING PARTY TIME PEOPLE! BRING ON THE SOLDADO SMILIES










(I'll get better ones soon)


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jose

Spurs pulling further away from us.


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool's best summer signing could be Steven Gerrard admits boss Brendan Rodgers


While Gerrard says



> "Keeping Luis could be our best signing of the summer"



Taking pages out of Wenger's playbook :wenger


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lloris
Walker Kaboul Vertonghen Rose
Sandro 
Paulinho Dembele
Bale Soldado Chadli​
Beautiful.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Fantastic signing. Arsenal fans should be pooping their pants.*


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Spurs are really looking strong. What a signing Soldado is for them. At this point, I'd say they're on par with Arsenal's first eleven.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Noises coming out that Board is forcing Wenger to get Suarez and it's Suarez or bust.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Spurs' defence could still do with strengthening though.*


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think Spurs could really do with a quality right back if anything, Walker has been ropey for a large of the past two years and I don't think that Naughton is quite good enough to put the pressure on him to make him step his game up. Danny Rose on the other hand could save Spurs the trouble of spending money on a starting left back if he continues his Sunderland form. Looks like they could be planning a decent upgrade at centre back with Caulker gone now too for £8/9 FUCKERN MILLION.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lloris
> Walker Kaboul Vertonghen Rose
> Sandro
> Paulinho Dembele
> Bale Soldado Chadli​
> Beautiful.


:bosh2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I think our defence is good, if everyone is fit the team I posted above will probably be our first choice. Lloris and Vertonghen are awesome. Kaboul was great before his injury so hopefully he can capture that form again. If not, Dawson is a very handy backup and hopefully we can bring Vlad in since he's been very highly rated. Walker was awful in the first half of the season but stepped up really well in the second half, so I'm happy with him. The only questionable position is left back. I'm happy to give Rose a shot after he impressed at Sunderland last year. If that position continues to be a problem we can always get someone in potentially in January. The backline should also be helped out massively by Sandro returning, and Dembele and Paulinho in there as well are all defensively aware.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

at this point arsenal need to cough up the extra cash for suarez b/c if spurs can keep hold of bale then they'll snatch the top 4 trophy with absolute ease :avb2


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That midfield 3 will make the defence better by virtue of it's physical superiority. Sandro and Dembele together were like an impenetrable wall, add Paulinho into the mix and you get the Fort Knox of Midfield 3's.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I always liked Spurs :side:


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 45m
One Direction's @Louis_Tomlinson signs for Doncaster Rovers - more on #SSN now #92Live #OneDirection pic.twitter.com/rPRKIGOo8w

LOLwut


----------



## Chr1st0

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



I Came To Play said:


> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 45m
> One Direction's @Louis_Tomlinson signs for Doncaster Rovers - more on #SSN now #92Live #OneDirection pic.twitter.com/rPRKIGOo8w
> 
> LOLwut


http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/8850167/92-live-doncaster

:lmao he might play a reserve game in September/October...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good PR stunt from the club.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> at this point arsenal need to cough up the extra cash for suarez b/c if spurs can keep hold of bale then they'll snatch the top 4 trophy with absolute ease :avb2


They'd probably still bottle it when they realise it's in their own hands with a few games to go.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> at this point arsenal need to cough up the extra cash for suarez b/c if spurs can keep hold of bale then they'll snatch the top 4 trophy with absolute ease :avb2


How many years have you been predicting us to finish outside the top four? 6 going on 7? Keep dreaming mate. People have been saying Spurs will finish higher than us every season since 05/06. It still hasn't happened.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The main question is, how much is Soldado in the Fantasy league???


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'd say about 10. Maybe 10.5, but 10 would be fair (and affordable)


----------



## ultimogaijin

Arnold Tricky said:


> Good PR stunt from the club.


That's the first time the marketing department has earned their wage in the last ten years. Shambolic campaigns otherwise. In any case, it's done it's job and generated a buzz and no he won't play for the first team.

Still need a goalscorer though, come back Sharp.

On the Arsenal front... fucking sign someone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Barcelona forward Alexis Sánchez has rejected all offers so far this summer. Latest one from Napoli, who bid €20m. (Source: (MARCA)


Barca Guy


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We should be signing Billy Sharp. It's ludicrous we're not even looking at him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> everton on the for dat eleven trophy season
> 
> premier league, FA cup, capitol one cup, carling cup, community shield, 4th place trophy, moral trophy, europa league, serie A, champions league and international international cup!


Since we beat the Italian champions, I think that should make us Seria A champions already.

1 down, 10 to go.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> :jose
> 
> Spurs pulling further away from us.


Patience Dwayne patience.

It's only a matter of time until Levy waits to the last day of the window to sell Bale and panic buys Carlton Cole for 45 million without realizing he's on a free


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah, but Levy being Levy he'd sell Carlton to Liverpool for twice the price in the next window.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










*Meet Doncaster Rovers newest player, 1D band member LOUIS TOMLINSON or whatever his name is.*​


----------



## BANKSY

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Awesome that Soldado is in the prem. Welcome to the top 4 Spurs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rhodes Scholar said:


> *Meet Doncaster Rovers newest player, 1D band member LOUIS TOMLINSON or whatever his name is.*​


'Or whatever his name is'

You're not kidding anybody lad.

LOUIES NUMBER 1 FAN


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The Sun Dream Team will have him at 4.5m, that's a bloody bargain.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OMGGGGGGG
























:lmao


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



BANKSY said:


> Awesome that Soldado is in the prem. *Welcome to the top 4 Spurs.*


Which top 4 is this?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

pants/zab/vinny/boyata/clichy/fernandinho/nasri/milner/THE DARK BARRY/jovetic/negredo

neuer/alaba/martinez/dante/lahm/bastian/thiacunt/ribery/robben/krooooos/muller

oh boy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No Lescott? :brodgers 















Any excuse to get this posted :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll never understand what Pantilimon is doing at City. He is not even the first choice at my country National team


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Real offering six hundred million Euros for Bale this morning (I assume). 

I don't even give a shit if Bale leaves this summer. I just hope Real keep at it (or Levy continues to string them along) long enough for Arsene to get the finger out and fork over the money for The Cannibal before Perez realises Suarez is a more viable option than Bale and turns his attention that way. 

Plus Bale staying in Britain makes it exponentially easier for me to murder him.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

funny thing is in all this obvious tapping up by Real and all these stories on Sky with their "sources who understand etc" we have yet to see a single factual quote from Bale that he wants to leave. If he does leave for whatever ridiculous price, imagine the goal of the season comp between him and Ronaldo, they'll be shooting from the half way line 8*D


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ian Ayre saying he's got no doubt Suarez will be at Liverpool next season.



> "We've got Luis Suarez in our squad, he'll have trained today and he's working hard," said Ayre, who added there have been no offers from abroad for the player.
> 
> "Despite what people think we've not had an intention of selling Luis, we've never said we want to sell Luis.
> 
> "He continues to work hard and train hard for Liverpool. That will continue and I'll expect him to be here at the start of the season."
> 
> Ayre confirmed Arsenal's two bids but said: "It's not something we're interested in and, as our fans would expect, we rejected both. The player is not available for sale - that's where we are and that's where we'll stay
> 
> "I wish I had £1 for everyone that's stopped me in the street saying 'make sure Luis stays'. That's what we're doing."
> 
> Ayre said: "I don't think his demeanour's changed - he's been a professional throughout. It's just business as usual.
> 
> "Luis was on the back end of tour with us. He joined us in Melbourne, and seeing the fantastic support and adulation, nobody will know more than Luis how much he's loved by this football club.
> 
> "I'm sure he's going to stay - that's always been our ambtion and that's what we expect to achieve."


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

For the past week, I've been thinking that he will stay. ArsenLOL.

Sturridge

Coutinho - Suarez - Aspas​
And the speed coming off the bench.

:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i'm thinking he will too. the last couple of days madrid have really cranked up the tap up propaganda machine. still nothing definitive but they're going to give it a red hot go.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/329976/Everton-offer-7-8m-for-Liverpool-target-Jorginho?

DailyStar says we've bid £7.8mil for Jorginho.

lolmoneywedonthave


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Andy Hunter says #LFC have bid £21.8m for Diego Costa.


You think Suarez is a cunt wait till you get a load of this guy.

He's a player though. Scored 20 goals last year playing mostly on the left wing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Echo reporting it now. I'm believing the hype






:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Do Liverpool need any more forwards?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sturridge won't be happy.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didn't watch him last season but TRANSFERS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Buying strikers from Atletico usually turns out well :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's a fuckin' nutter but he's soooooo gooooood

And most of his youtube videos have ACDC :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Do Liverpool need any more forwards?


Considering Downing started most of last season I would hope so

1500 posts :hb


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Costa, eh?

Yeah. Suarez to Arsenal. No need for LFC to get in on Costa if they didn't think they were going to lose Suarez.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Negredo on that poverty finishing time today. 

But who was clinical finish?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

FUARK. Just realized that the Audi Cup final was on TV in HD.

Meanwhile, I'm streaming the first half on a shit feed. :kenny


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This gif is hilarious:









Context; Soldado was interviewed at the Airport leaving for London and he stated the Chairman was telling porkies etc etc.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You can already tell just by the way that Bayern play that they won't be as good as they were last season.

SOON.PNG


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So are bayern now boring?


----------



## Velvet onion

Just read on caught offside that spurs want 86 million plus Morata for Bale


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Sturridge won't be happy.





> GB: Would you describe yourself as a modern centre forward who can play in various positions or how would you describe yourself?
> 
> DC: I don’t really like playing as an out and out centre forward. :sturridge I like getting the ball in wide areas :sturridge and being in possession all the time. If I’m not seeing enough of the ball I get quite agitated which is why I come looking for it and naturally drop out wide. :sturridge I don’t know how you would describe me exactly.
> 
> http://www.guillembalague.com/en/blog/54-diego-costa-interview#.Ufq5No1ti2V


Shouldn't be a problem if he stays out wide a lot and Sturridge stays up top. :sturridge


----------



## Manelpirolito

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Now the question is if he's playing left wing or left back?


Melgarejo is a left midfielder that play left back last year on Benfica.I am Benfica and Liverpool fan but the guy sucks. Happy for Benfica unhappy for liverpool


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

from twitter, apparently he is on the FA list of agents



> Dave Goddard @DaveGoddard1971
> 
> For those asking - From everything I'm hearing MUFC still think they have a very good chance of re-signing Ronaldo this summer.


7 DAYS TO GO!!


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ Bayern. 

But who was defense?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's a sweet finish


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO Zabaleta. 

Strong potato.


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Great defending


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City going full potato here.

Ribery is eating Zabaleta alive.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Swansea looking good in time for the opening Prem games. :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

new sig, keeping faith in him, he'll come through on the 8th 8*D


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Diego Costa better fucking stay away from this league.*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This season will be fun :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Costa, eh?
> 
> Yeah. Suarez to Arsenal. No need for LFC to get in on Costa if they didn't think they were going to lose Suarez.


Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 1h
Liverpool's move for Costa has no bearing on the future of Luis Suarez. Position on that unchanged. No new bids.

Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 27m
If anything #LFC hope the bid/move for Costa will persuade Suarez to stay by showing ambition. Hmm. Let's see ...

Anyone got any idea on what type of player Costa is and how good he is ?


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

He's a workhorse, got through a decent bit of Falcao's donkey work last season and they had a good partnership. He's a fan of the "dark arts", watching him and Suarez together would be tough going. Good team player who will always put in a shift, but not a game changer.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BTs expert punditry from David James: 'Barcelona are a spent force. Spanish football is spent.' fpalm


----------



## T-C

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Haha good start for that channel.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Goodison legend Neville Southall will be relieved at the news.

The man who made more appearances and won more trophies than any other Everton player, asked whether he thought Barton would be a good signing, replied: “I think they have already got a kitman.


“I don’t see how he will fit into Everton’s style of play. He ain’t the best passer in the world.

“Yes he is fit and runs up and down all day but Forrest Gump did that as well didn’t he?”

:lmao


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

from the incredibly reliable Daily Star, ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Principino said:


> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 1h
> Liverpool's move for Costa has no bearing on the future of Luis Suarez. Position on that unchanged. No new bids.
> 
> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 27m
> If anything #LFC hope the bid/move for Costa will persuade Suarez to stay by showing ambition. Hmm. Let's see ...
> 
> Anyone got any idea on what type of player Costa is and how good he is ?


Rubbish. Same was said last year about Giroud/RVP.

He's the replacement.


----------



## Jaxx

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who knows. If Arsenal offer the 50-55m then I reckon it'll happen, realllly hope Wenger cheaps out.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Ribery is so good it's hilarious.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL at Arsenal and their fans who think they are getting Suarez.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Rubbish. Same was said last year about Giroud/RVP.
> 
> He's the replacement.


I refuse to believe such outlandish statements


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 9m
> 
> Bale alert. Coentrao has been excluded from the call-ups of Real Madrid game to be played vs LA Galaxy





> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 5m
> 
> Bale has refused to travel with Tottenham and play in 2 days, according to tomorrow edition of Spanish As


Go Coentrao. Go and fulfill your dream of being Spurs' first choice left back.

We'll take danny back. It was all part of our master plan, we didn't even buy a left back because we knew it would happen :mangane

shut up let me HOPE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol, don't believe that Palmeri twat, he's awful.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> from the incredibly reliable Daily Star, ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Nige™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Rubbish. Same was said last year about Giroud/RVP.
> 
> He's the replacement.


Exactly. No way Liverpool are keeping that disgrace to human life as well as Sturridge and adding Costa.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Nige™ said:


> Exactly. No way Liverpool are keeping that disgrace to human life as well as Sturridge and adding Costa.


Errr he(Costa) mainly plays on the wing?

http://www.transfermarkt.com/en/diego-costa/profil/spieler_44779.html


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Zidane (assistant Real Madrid): "Last season, Gareth (Bale) was on the same level as Cristiano Ronaldo and Lionel Messi."*

Fucking LOL.

All that head-butting has damaged your brain, old man.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zidane always sprouts that shite when Real are after someone big. If they come for Suarez I'm sure he'll be banging on about how he's the greatest player and human being to walk the earth and has to play for Real


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol Zidane, he might as well come to Levy's front door and beg for Bale personally.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So let me just wrap up the stories for today

Bale to Madrid
Costa to Liverpool 
Soldaldo to Spurs
Suarez not to Arsenal (8*D)
BIG Ron To Man U

BUT WHO WAS CHELSEA?


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> So let me just wrap up the stories for today
> 
> Bale to Madrid
> Costa to Liverpool
> Soldaldo to Spurs
> Suarez not to Arsenal (8*D)
> *BIG Ron To Man U*
> 
> BUT WHO WAS CHELSEA?


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BIG RON'S United managerial record could potentially still end up being better than Moyes'. BIG RON won three trophies in his time there, let's see what dithering Dave can do. If United somehow manage to fuck up the community shield match against Wigan then BIG RON will already be one ahead. 

:bigron :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:bigron would be bidding for :terry and :suarez1 straight away.

We're counter attacking Inter like there is no tomorrow.

WE COUNTER ATTACK NOW


----------



## Andre

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What did you say Marcel? You going back to Jamaica soon or wherever it is? Close enough :bigron


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dempsey in San Fran, rumours he's off to LA to meet-up with Everton...


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So, Liverpool want us to break the PL transfer record for Suarez. Good luck getting Arsene Wenger to break any sort of transfer record.

If Wenger spends 50 million on a player and he fails to win the PL, he will strangle the board and commit suicide.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> Dempsey in San Fran, rumours he's off to LA to meet-up with Everton...


No one credible from the American media is talking this up. So, meh. 

I'll keep tabs, but I doubt he moves to Everton.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

just watching the 2nd half of the bayern game now after my net cut out while i was watching live, negredo is very, very impressive. you can just see as soon as an attacker gets the ball he just runs. he has a large burst of speed and he's strong too. a very good goal from him, starts behind dante, catches up to him, pushes past, gets the ball, catches up to javi martinez, pushes off martinez too and puts it into the corner via the post. i haven't watched the rest yet but for the first 60 minutes i thought we were really, really good. we defended well and crafted out some good chances against a very strong bayern team.

penalty against zab was pretty unlucky. didn't know anything about it, but that's what happens. stick your arm up in the box like that and it's a penalty.

never seen muller make a poor appearance. splitting pass to the quality of mandzukic. boyata caught out there, possibly distracted by boateng. still, no shame here. 2-1 against a strong team at their home ground. lots to take out of this for us.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

van ginkel with the mother of all workrates

dat cleansheet vs inter

dem big black strikers

dat wingplay counterattacking 

we're partying like its 2004 again baby!


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> BIG RON'S United managerial record could potentially still end up being better than Moyes'. BIG RON won three trophies in his time there, let's see what dithering Dave can do. If United somehow manage to fuck up the community shield match against Wigan then BIG RON will already be one ahead.
> 
> :bigron :moyes1


And a trophy at Villa. And took Villa to second place in the Prem, highest ever finish by an English manager since the Premier League brand started. :woy

Moyes has a bit of work to do to outdo BIG RON, Man Utd had just finished 8th when he took over.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neville Southall's Forrest Gump quote re: Jumpin' Joey is easily the best thing I've read in like two whole weeks.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> van ginkel with the mother of all workrates


He's going to be a starter before November. Good little box to box player. Always seems to be looking to get the ball going forward. Not afraid to throw in a tackle. Him and Ramires could work very well if they can get a balance understanding going. Still would like another central midfielder to come in and replace Essien or Mikel.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> How many years have you been predicting us to finish outside the top four? 6 going on 7? Keep dreaming mate. People have been saying Spurs will finish higher than us every season since 05/06. It still hasn't happened.


Only 2. Chill your beans lad, going to fucking love seeing Arsenal miss the 4 and watch them absolutely shit the bed.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Only 2. Chill your beans lad, going to fucking love seeing Arsenal miss the 4 and watch them absolutely shit the bed.


So whose gonna finish above us then? Liverpool are mid-table club now and Tottenham have bottled it every time they break into the top 4.


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sandow4President said:


> So whose gonna finish above us then? Liverpool are mid-table club now and Tottenham have bottled it every time they break into the top 4.


mid table? :hayden3 if spurs keep bale they will absolutely walk into the top 4.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Last year I thought Spurs had a better side than arsenal and predicted they would finish above them, if they keep Bale there is no excuse for them not finishing above arsenal this season





edit:



> Howard Nurse ‏@howardnurse 1m
> Ronaldo not signing for #MUFC and *no immediate signing expected *either. Still 31 days to go though...


he said the same thing the day before RVP signed, ITS ON!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Liverpool keep Suarez and get Costa and Spurs either keep Bale or spend some of his fee. Arsenal are absolutely fucked.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I agree


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> mid table? :hayden3 if spurs keep bale they will absolutely walk into the top 4.


Like they do every year?


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Sandow4President said:


> Like they do every year?


This year they've added a quality striker. What has Arsenal done? fuck all.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Spurs have a better squad then they've had for ages right now. Addressed the big weaknesses that they had last year. Fuck have Arsenal done to improve? Nothing. I'm not saying they will because you never know how a season turns out but right now on paper they're squad is better than Arsenal's in close to every department.*


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sandow4President is clearly Wenger.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...enal-to-improve-even-without-Luis-Suarez.html

:wenger


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I can't see how Arsenal seem to be "fucked" every season, yet we make it into the top-4 every season. For me, top-4 was never a big deal than one Liverpool mate of mine told me how he misses watching Tuesday/Wednesday nights of European Football and that's when it made sense. No matter how awful we do from Feb onwards in the CL, it would be dreadful to miss out on the golden European nights.

Regardless, Wenger lives by top-4 and if Arsenal are going out, it won't be without some serious drama. I can assert that the present team on its own is enough for 4th and another season without any trophy. It won't matter how much Spurs spend. Of course, if they bring in Lewandowski and Sakho, and Liverpool bring in Erikson and di Maria along with keeping Suarez, that'd be another thing. We are trying to get Suarez to end the trophy drought, even if it's the FA Cup, not to remain in the top-4.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

except spurs currently have a better team than arsenal, and a manager who's actually in touch with reality.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

You mean a Manager who has done all by his own and without the board handing him a single penny and a starting budget of 20 million when he came on?

It's a hip trend to question Wenger, when no other manage could ever do what he has done to THE Arsenal. We didn't have owners that City and Chelsea had when he came in. We didn't have a state of art stadium. We weren't a European mainstay. We weren't a global brand. We have always been a great club but so have Everton and Villa. They've won more titles than City and Chelsea. No offense to both clubs but Everton and Villa (a European Cup winner) don't exactly set the world on fire.

Before the influx of money, 3 PL titles, 4 FA Cups, a CL Final, UEFA Cup Final, and an unprecedented unbeaten season; and despite the massive money that came into the league and the rise of Chelsea and City + the complete self-financing of the Emirates and with nothing but a few young players, we hovered around and around. We were predicted to be knocked out in 2006. Every year, we hear, "Arsenal won't make it into the top-4 because Spurs have a better team than them." Sure, they may, but they don't have a better manager and neither does anybody in the League. Mourinho, yeah, probably.

Wenger is in touch with reality more so than any other manager on the Planet and that's why he initiated the Emirates move. That's why he decided to accept forth spot and spending as little as possible, while paying the kids higher than the rest to buy a market for Arsenal. It was all for the longterm good of Arsenal FC. In the short term, we've turned from Invincibles to a club that is being riddles, but the Manager who succeeds Wenger will understand the worth of Wenger's decisions.

The bottom line is that Arsenal would be where Everton is today, if it weren't for Wenger. There is a strong reason why he still has a high reputation across Europe. It's only in England where people don't seem to appreciate him for his actual worth.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I can't see how Arsenal seem to be "fucked" every season, yet we make it into the top-4 every season. For me, top-4 was never a big deal than one Liverpool mate of mine told me how he misses watching Tuesday/Wednesday nights of European Football and that's when it made sense. No matter how awful we do from Feb onwards in the CL, it would be dreadful to miss out on the golden European nights.
> 
> Regardless, Wenger lives by top-4 and if Arsenal are going out, it won't be without some serious drama. I can assert that the present team on its own is enough for 4th and another season without any trophy. It won't matter how much Spurs spend. Of course, if they bring in Lewandowski and Sakho, and Liverpool bring in Erikson and di Maria along with keeping Suarez, that'd be another thing. We are trying to get Suarez to end the trophy drought, even if it's the FA Cup, not to remain in the top-4.


I've always backed Arsenal for top 4 in the last few years, the media always exaggerate their annual crisis and they get written off way too easily. But Spurs have never been this strong before on paper, not even close. As a United fan I'd be concerned about them going a step further. It may all blow up in their face if certain players under perform but right now they look pretty good for top 4.

Liverpool I still think are a bit off, but adding Costa, who is quality, to the mix would give them quite a few attacking options and give them their best chance of competing for quite a while. I really like Rodgers too.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> I've always backed Arsenal for top 4 in the last few years, the media always exaggerate their annual crisis and they get written off way too easily. But Spurs have never been this strong before on paper, not even close. As a United fan I'd be concerned about them going a step further. It may all blow up in their face if certain players under perform but right now they look pretty good for top 4.
> 
> Liverpool I still think are a bit off, but adding Costa, who is quality, to the mix would give them quite a few attacking options and give them their best chance of competing for quite a while. I really like Rodgers too.


Yes, I agree. Spurs looked the best they absolutely have and have built a strong team with a strong manager. But I just think that the strongest Spurs team has been losing 5-2 to the "weakest" Arsenal team. I'm not predicting anything but I just find it mad to write off Arsenal as easy as writing when every season we've been there.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> You mean a Manager who has done all by his own and without the board handing him a single penny and a starting budget of 20 million when he came on?
> 
> It's a hip trend to question Wenger, when no other manage could ever do what he has done to THE Arsenal. We didn't have owners that City and Chelsea had when he came in. We didn't have a state of art stadium. We weren't a European mainstay. We weren't a global brand. We have always been a great club but so have Everton and Villa. They've won more titles than City and Chelsea. No offense to both clubs but Everton and Villa (a European Cup winner) don't exactly set the world on fire.
> 
> Before the influx of money, 3 PL titles, 4 FA Cups, a CL Final, UEFA Cup Final, and an unprecedented unbeaten season; and despite the massive money that came into the league and the rise of Chelsea and City + the complete self-financing of the Emirates and with nothing but a few young players, we hovered around and around. We were predicted to be knocked out in 2006. Every year, we hear, "Arsenal won't make it into the top-4 because Spurs have a better team than them." Sure, they may, but they don't have a better manager and neither does anybody in the League. Mourinho, yeah, probably.
> 
> Wenger is in touch with reality more so than any other manager on the Planet and that's why he initiated the Emirates move. That's why he decided to accept forth spot and spending as little as possible, while paying the kids higher than the rest to buy a market for Arsenal. It was all for the longterm good of Arsenal FC. In the short term, we've turned from Invincibles to a club that is being riddles, but the Manager who succeeds Wenger will understand the worth of Wenger's decisions.
> 
> The bottom line is that Arsenal would be where Everton is today, if it weren't for Wenger. There is a strong reason why he still has a high reputation across Europe. It's only in England where people don't seem to appreciate him for his actual worth.


whoop di do.

it's 2013 now. he's just said he doesn't need to improve the squad. that's sheer delusion.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> whoop di do.
> 
> it's 2013 now. he's just said he doesn't need to improve the squad. that's sheer delusion.





> Arsene Wenger hints Arsenal don't need to hit the transfer market to be contenders this season
> 
> 1 Aug 2013 22:31
> Worrying words for fans waiting to greet new signings as boss predicts players he already has will be better than last year
> 
> 
> Arsene Wenger has risked the wrath of wrath of Arsenal fans by claiming he does not need to buy this summer.
> 
> The north Londoners have yet to land a major signing in the current window, and frustrated Gooners are getting fed up with Wenger not dipping into his £70million transfer kitty.
> 
> But Wenger, in an online Q&A session with Arsenal fans, claimed he has faith in his home-grown youngsters.
> 
> *Wenger said: “We are still working on improving our squad, but we have a basis of young players who are getting a chance here, who started in the Premier League.*
> 
> “Wojciech Szczesny, Carl Jenkinson, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain, Jack Wilshere, Aaron Ramsey, Theo Walcott.
> 
> “They are all players who started in the Premier League with us. No-one else has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> “Look at our competitors. Who has started for them in the Premier League in the last 10 years?
> 
> “I believe all of those players have a special bond and are on the way up - they are not over the hill. They will be better next season and that’s why I’m confident we will be stronger.
> 
> “We had a fantastic end of the season, especially the last 10 games when we won eight and drew two; and for the first time in recent years we have not lost any players.
> 
> “We have to transfer that confidence that we have gained in the final part of the championship into the new season and it is vital we continue that to have a good start.”
> 
> Wenger also believes the fact all the other clubs in last season's top-four have changed manager this summer will help Arsenal.
> 
> He added: “It gives me a slight advantage, because I know the squad at my disposal and it will take them some time to know every single player.
> 
> “Certainly not Jose Mourinho [at Chelsea, though], because he knows already the players; but on the other hand most of those teams have lost their manager but have the stability within the squad - the players know each other.
> 
> 
> Same as the old boss... Mourinho isn't starting from scratch at Chelsea
> Stanley Chou
> 
> “That’s an advantage for the (new) manager.
> 
> “I think it’s better for us to focus on our strengths than to expect any weakness from other teams.
> 
> “For us it's a sceptical environment and we need our crowd to be behind the team and the crowd to help belief, and from us that needs a very strong start.”


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-arsene-wenger-hints-not-2114841

Yes, he stated that we will challenge with or without signings, but what do you expect him to say, "Our team is shit and we need major signings to even think?" It kinda doesn't work that way. Plus, we know Wenger isn't the one to buy big.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-hoping-to-sign-liverpool-striker-luis-suarez

Oh my! Wenger has never done this before!


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-arsene-wenger-hints-not-2114841
> 
> Yes, he stated that we will challenge with or without signings, but what do you expect him to say, "Our team is shit and we need major signings to even think?" It kinda doesn't work that way. Plus, we know Wenger isn't the one to buy big.


and that's why he is out of touch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Last year I thought Spurs had a better side than arsenal and predicted they would finish above them, if they keep Bale there is no excuse for them not finishing above arsenal this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> he said the same thing the day before RVP signed, ITS ON!!


Like Donkey Kong.

:moyes2


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> and that's why he is out of touch.


Everybody cannot afford to spend as much as you guys can, and in management people management and capacity building are crucial things associated with motivation and encouragement. You cannot come out and slate players unless the there is something serious going on.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Everybody cannot afford to spend as much as you guys can, and in management people management and capacity building are crucial things associated with motivation and encouragement. You cannot come out and slate players unless the there is something serious going on.


premier league clubs besides city, chelsea and utd to have spent more money this window than arsenal:

norwich
liverpool
tottenham
southampton
swansea
cardiff
sunderland
west ham
aston villa
crystal palace
everton
hull
fulham
stoke

so what's arsenal's excuse, as one of the richest clubs around? don't kid yourself, money is there to spend, wenger just refuses to. that is why he is out of touch.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> premier league clubs besides city, chelsea and utd to have spent more money this window than arsenal:
> 
> norwich
> liverpool
> tottenham
> southampton
> swansea
> cardiff
> sunderland
> west ham
> aston villa
> crystal palace
> everton
> hull
> fulham
> stoke
> 
> so what's arsenal's excuse, as one of the richest clubs around? don't kid yourself, money is there to spend, wenger just refuses to. that is why he is out of touch.


Of course, money is there. Maybe not unlimited but it's there. All the clubs spending more money below Arsenal don't matter because they have their own priorities. Spurs, yes because they are our competitors. As for Chelsea and City, well, they are the staple clubs as far as expenditure go.

Wenger isn't refusing to buy. If he were, the Board would have kicked him out a long time back. The whole, "Wenger doesn't spend," is a myth too. He just doesn't overspend and he is frugal. The board are happy with all the profits Wenger generates. If they were really concerned about winning, they'd force Wenger to spend. It's not happening.

We have started to spend. It's not astronomical but we have started to spend again and that's a sign. We bought around 6 players two seasons ago and signed 3 players last season. None of them are "Aguero or Mata class" but we're spending and this season we don't want to buy another Giroud. We're looking at better.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Razor, when do you think was the last time Arsenal had a transfer window that legit strenghtened their squad from the previous season? Looking at this I'd say as far back as 07/08*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

the clubs below arsenal will start to matter if arsenal keep going like this in coming seasons.

he IS refusing to buy. otherwise you would have bought someone. his direct competitors are improving their squad. arsenal scraped into 4th. tottenham have now signed a very good striker and a very good midfielder. arsenal have done diddly squat. the board haven't kicked him out because all the arsenal board care about is the profits in their pockets. if wenger isn't refusing to spend, then he's crippling himself by going along with the moronic logic of the board, which is pissweak in itself. and buying players for free/small fees and paying them 50/60k a week is hardly frugal, it's shit business.

you're looking at better are you? you're looking at one player. so what happens if suarez doesn't come? it's hardly like arsenal are 1 player away from being a force again. they're weak in the midfield, up front, in goal and the fullbacks.

arsenal's board, wenger and many of their fans are still living in invincibles lala land. it's 2013. you cannot build a top team through youth, especially in england. you have to spend money. either wenger is refusing to, or he's allowing a horrible board to refuse him funds. it doesn't matter which one it is. the current approach from arsenal doesn't work.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wenger does get a lot of unnecessary criticism. I remember he got absolutely destroyed for not paying an extra £500k or something to secure Ricky Alvarez. When looking at how he's performed since, he's hardly worth £500k alone.

I think he was also right not to give into the ridiculous fee it would have taken for Higuain.

I do think this is the year he'll come unstuck unless they make some moves. A world class player like Suarez could and probably would bail them out, but even a few solid signings ala Spurs could improve their team so much.

Their start to the season could really decide their fate. I actually think a bad start could be a blessing in disguise. Will force them to act like it did in 2010.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

His transfer business criticism is justified, yes he makes arsenal money on sales but none of it goes to replacing that player with another quality or top draw player it's always someone a few notches below.

Cazorla was a great buy i'll give him that.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Razor, when do you think was the last time Arsenal had a transfer window that legit strenghtened their squad from the previous season? Looking at this I'd say as far back as 07/08*


Yes, 07/08, mainly due to Nasri though. We haven't had a good transfer window since 2001 as far as I'm concerned.

Also, Cazorla didn't cost 20 million as written there. It's 15.5 million--the same as Shava.




Kiz said:


> the clubs below arsenal will start to matter if arsenal keep going like this in coming seasons.
> 
> he IS refusing to buy. otherwise you would have bought someone. his direct competitors are improving their squad. arsenal scraped into 4th. tottenham have now signed a very good striker and a very good midfielder. arsenal have done diddly squat. the board haven't kicked him out because all the arsenal board care about is the profits in their pockets. if wenger isn't refusing to spend, then he's crippling himself by going along with the moronic logic of the board, which is pissweak in itself. and buying players for free/small fees and paying them 50/60k a week is hardly frugal, it's shit business.
> 
> you're looking at better are you? you're looking at one player. so what happens if suarez doesn't come? it's hardly like arsenal are 1 player away from being a force again. they're weak in the midfield, up front, in goal and the fullbacks.
> 
> arsenal's board, wenger and many of their fans are still living in invincibles lala land. it's 2013. you cannot build a top team through youth, especially in england. you have to spend money. either wenger is refusing to, or he's allowing a horrible board to refuse him funds. it doesn't matter which one it is. the current approach from arsenal doesn't work.


We aren't building through youth as much as we did. We have balanced. The whole Project Youth before was because we had no money to buy players. Today, we're balancing. I don't think any Gunner is living in 2004. Those days are over. We've gone from winning the League without losing to fighting for forth spot. That is a big shock in itself to wake us out of our dreams in lala land.

The reason we overpaid for kids or put them on high wages was to create a monopoly for kids in the market. While we could afford paying 50k to a kid, we can't afford paying 200k for ONE top class player. It was a deliberate move by Wenger to ensure that kids choose Arsenal over other clubs due to the prospect of 3 times the wages they were receiving and a chance to play for Arsenal's senior team, and if they were to opt out, we'd sell them to get back what we invested and put the money straight into paying off the debt. It's not a strategy to win but it worked well in helping us clear much of our debts this quick.

The current approach doesn't work. I agree there. The problem is Wenger created a dynasty at Arsenal, which Arsenal wouldn't have seen if he didn't come in. The Board has never given him enough money, but he knew the international (mainly French) markets and back then, the transfer market wasn't as inflated as it is today. He spend 11 million on a flop French winger in 1999 and 13 million on an unproven player (Reyes) in 2002. Now, the market is inflated and we haven't had resources to buy. This season we do and the 75 million thrown around is what we have. Is it Suarez or bust? It seems so but who better than Suarez could Arsenal get? We can't get any other player of such quality as Suarez.

It is the Board because if they cared, they'd have sacked Wenger. It's not like Wenger loves torturing himself by having shit players and working his life off to get us top-4, is it? He was a winner. He can't become a loser all of a sudden. It's a mixture of many thing.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

there are quality players everywhere. suarez isn't the only quality player in the world. arsenal have missed out on many a quality player in recent seasons due to not spending the extra few mil.

it really doesn't matter what wenger has done in the past. all it matters is what he's done lately. and for arsenal and their fans, that is two bits of bugger all. i know the fans love him for what he's done, but that's just what it is, what he's done. you don't get points this season for what wenger did in the past. i haven't said he's a bad manager, because he isn't. but he doesn't understand the requirement of modern english football. he hasn't transitioned into this day and age. he and arsenal need a change, they're getting left behind.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Emre Can off to Leverkusen..


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aw. I want to join the convo but not via my phone. 

Bollocks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> there are quality players everywhere. suarez isn't the only quality player in the world. arsenal have missed out on many a quality player in recent seasons due to not spending the extra few mil.
> 
> it really doesn't matter what wenger has done in the past. all it matters is what he's done lately. and for arsenal and their fans, that is two bits of bugger all. i know the fans love him for what he's done, but that's just what it is, what he's done. you don't get points this season for what wenger did in the past. i haven't said he's a bad manager, because he isn't. but he doesn't understand the requirement of modern english football. he hasn't transitioned into this day and age. he and arsenal need a change, they're getting left behind.


We need a change, yes. I'm not saying Suarez is the only quality player we can get but he is the ONLY world class player we have a chance of capturing. Other players of his class won't come to us and for those who would, we won't be able to afford their wages.

Within Arsenal as well, there are many fans that don't love or even like Wenger. I'm not saying Wenger doesn't have any flaws. The point is that Arsenal is just coming out of a phase. It's really now we can decide where Arsenal will go. The Board is filled with incompetent, ignorant, obsolete, and useless people. They don't care about Arsenal winning. It's the money. If people want change, this Board should change first and set the priorities. Wenger is only an employee.

Arsenal missed out on Sahin last season because Madrid wanted 15 million for a full transfer. Arsenal missed on Mata because we paid 20 and Chelsea paid 25. Arsenal missed out on Alavarez and I was mad as fuck, but well--look how that turned out to be. We bid 25 million for Higuain and it was accepted before Madrid upped the price again. I would have loved Higuain but if we can get Suarez for 45 - 50 over Higuain for 35, I think Suarez would be the ideal one. Except Mata, our "misses" have been grossly exaggerated. In 1998, we could have signed Drogba and he was all prepared to come but Wenger opted for a certain Henry. Similarly, in 2004, Zlatan was there for the taking but Arsene kept on pondering and got van Persie instead. There have been many, many moments of absolute managerial and transfer genuineness from Wenger; the only problem is that he doesn't have the resources for trial and error.

I still think we should have snapped up Yaya in 2005 though...


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As an Arsenal fan myself, I am starting to get used to the crippling disappointment every summer. Every year we hear the same thing from Wenger, 'We're looking at quality players to bring in', then we end up with shit like Gervinho, Squillaci, Park Chu-Young, Andre Santos... you get the drift. Wenger lives in his own dream world where he feels we can compete by signing mediocre players that other clubs don't want. Rather than invest in 2 or 3 solid names, the likes of which our rivals are signing, he balks over the extra 2 or 3 mil that it would cost to bring them in. A good example would be Gary Cahill. He was close to singing for us back in 2010 but AW didn't want to pay the extra couple of million that Bolton were demanding. We could have singed Mata but we didn't want to match what Chelsea were offering wage wise and we were in for Hazard as well if memory serves correctly. Same goes for Jagielka as well, and I wouldn't be surprised if the rumoured Fellaini deal didn't materialise for similar reasons.

Wenger needs to realise that we don't live in a perfect world where you can build a team on youngsters without having to shell out the going rate. People forget how many awful players he has singed in the last 6 or 7 years. Factor in the decision to let RvP, Nasri and Fabregas go and you can see why so many of us have had enough of Wenger, Silent Stan and Gazidis. 

I don't expect this window to be any different. AW will talk about Suarez, even though he knows he's never going to sign for us, he'll talk about others as well but at the end of it all we'll end up with some unknown 19 year old from France/Belgium/Germany that cost 50p and a bag of crisps. I hope I'm wrong, but as a Gooner I'm pre-conditioned to believe that we will do nothing in this window and concede the fact that Spurs are going to finish above us. It would be a miracle if they didn't tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lloris, vertonghen, gourcuff when he wasn't trash, elia, xabi alonso. plus just look at some players signed by 'lesser clubs' that would've improved arsenal. there are likely others, including those already mentioned, that arsenal have failed to stump up the cash for. i'm not doubting that wenger has worked some wonders in the past, but it seems that that magic has run out.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I can't see how Arsenal seem to be "fucked" every season, yet we make it into the top-4 every season.





Razor King said:


> Yes, 07/08, mainly due to Nasri though. We haven't had a good transfer window since 2001 as far as I'm concerned.


*That's where all the talk comes from. Arsenal have been slipping downhill ever since Wenger's glory years and as you've stated with the amount of good transfer windows you've had, you haven't been doing enough to stop that fall. Whereas on the other hand teams like City and Spurs have began to leapfrog above you by making bold transfers and looking to move forward rather than just accepting what they have as being good enough. If the past few seasons should have taught Arsenal fans anything it's that the gap between them and Spurs is fading fast and that Spurs keep improving while Arsenal continue to slightly regress or remain the same every season. Spurs were so close to it last season and they've improved their squad significantly this summer without losing any of their top players (yet). Arsenal are still the same squad. Hence why everyone (rightly so) believes Spurs will get top 4 this season because the gap has been shortened even further, arguably to the point of surpassing Arsenal's quality. It's happened with Man City leapfrogging you and it's on the brink of happening again with Spurs.*


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal won't spend until they actually do regress further down the table and out of the champions league spots. It's kinda like when Man U beat them 8-2 and all of a sudden Wenger ran out and bought like 4 new players right before the window closed. A similar situation needs to occur again otherwise no one's mindset at that club would change.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

City in for Adem Llajic, i like this.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

for the rumoured bale price, you could have bought this team:










amazing


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Quite oustanding really. Champions league quality starting 11 for the price of just one player.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Soldado fail medical?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Quite oustanding really. Champions league quality starting 11 for the price of just one player.


Yeah, that team wouldn't qualify for anything.

That back 3 is atrocious. Santana might be good in Fifa, but that's about it.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*You could easily swap Thaigo for a cheapey like Michu (last season I know but point remains) and swap the defence for some quality signings. Not sure there's been an abundance of quality defenders signed this summer anyway. Point remians the same that for the rumoured price of a Bale you could buy a team more than capable of even getting through the Champions League group stage.*


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Soldado fail medical?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


is a lie


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO @ us. 

It's looking like our two main options are Luiz or Agger. 

Luiz- The CB who can't defend and will cost us 40m. 
Agger- The guy who has YNWA tattooed on his fingers and is the second most committed Liverpool player behind Gerrard. 

Probably not going to end up signing anyone, fuck it. We'll just have to promote FRANK BAGNACK to the first team and hope he fits in. Also pray that Bartra has his breakthrough season.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Soldado fail medical?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Was this posted out of hope rather then something that's been seen on Twitter?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol, what's this thing about Soldado failing his medical? I looked around and the only source I can find is an Arsenal forum, so hardly irrefutable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal forum? Sounds legit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why did Arsenal never move for Cesar? It was staring everybody in the face, he practically asked for it, yet nothing happened. It _could_ still happen as he's yet to leave QPR but you'll probably be stuck with "I had your daughter in my car mate" Chesney as first choice again.



Razor King said:


> We bought around 6 players two seasons ago


Like CGS said, how many of those came as panic buys after the 8-2? :lol

Wenger was settled for a transfer window that comprised of MIGHTY CARL, forehead and Ox. =/


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That list of 11 players for the price of Bale doesn't include wages, which would be astronomical. As for the Soldado failing a medical, what bollocks, he had medical tests before he could train with Valencia.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Everton told to pay up for Juventus midfielder Luca Marrone


http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/419049/Everton-told-to-to-pay-up-for-Juventus-midfielder-Luca-Marrone

Juve clearly still butthurt they got knocked out the INTERNATIONAL CHAMPIONS CUP


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Barca vs Santos now.

DATASS.JPG


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

COMIC SANS


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jesus christ, Sanchez has been stunning this pre-season.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

EGame, why is Alves wearing the no. 22 kit?


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> EGame, why is Alves wearing the no. 22 kit?


He's wearing it in honour of Abidal.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Oh. That's great then. I was wondering. I saw Montoya donning the no. 2 kit the other day in one of the pre season games. The numbers were kind of random at the time though.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'm losing it at that play by Pique. Even Messi was loling hard.

The biggest potato.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jesus Christ. Alexis the GOAT Sanchez. 

How the fuck is he doing this?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There is hope for Ando and Rooney, Phil dowd has lost quite a bit of weight.


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Martino: "I've talked to Cesc, I explained him my idea. Of course we want him to stay, he's one of the best in the squad, *so it's up to him*"


surely it would be up to Barca......:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We really want cesc don't we? if moyes and woody put as much time and effort into getting other players we might have gotten some good signings done this summer.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> surely it would be up to Barca......:hmm:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> Jesus Christ. Alexis the GOAT Sanchez.
> 
> How the fuck is he doing this?


Reminds me of when he was at Udinese so far, good for Barca.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Woodward will become my favourite serial killer if he gets cesc.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fuck is up with Man U and their seriel killers/rape faces


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> surely it would be up to Barca......:hmm:


If Cesc puts in a transfer request we're not going to hold his against his will. 

If he were to do so he would destroy both his Barca and Arsenal fanbase. It would get very ugly for him if he did it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> If Cesc puts in a transfer request we're not going to hold his against his will.
> 
> If he were to do so he would destroy both his Barca and Arsenal fanbase. It would get very ugly for him if he did it.




Yep god help him when the arsenal away boyz and the likes of alex are baying for his blood, frightening thought :moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Clint Dempsey to Seattle Sounders FC (MLS) for 9 million American. 5-million something sterling. Convert it yourself.

Spurs did well to get most of his transfer fee back. Clint did well to get 8 million American a year for the next four years.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Dempsey deal is a complete win-win for all sides. We get rid of a load of wages and recouped 95% of the fee, Seattle get a good player and Dempsey gets paid and guaranteed games in a World Cup year. Oh yea and I broke the rumour for you guys long before twitter got hold of it  (I am not ITK, just a quick rumour mongerer).


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> I can't see how Arsenal seem to be "fucked" every season, yet we make it into the top-4 every season. For me, top-4 was never a big deal than one Liverpool mate of mine told me how he misses watching Tuesday/Wednesday nights of European Football and that's when it made sense. No matter how awful we do from Feb onwards in the CL, it would be dreadful to miss out on the golden European nights.


You blokes beat out Spurs by a single point to get that top 4 spot. They've strengthened this window while Arsenal have twiddled their thumbs. 



Irish Jet said:


> I've always backed Arsenal for top 4 in the last few years, the media always exaggerate their annual crisis and they get written off way too easily. But Spurs have never been this strong before on paper, not even close. As a United fan I'd be concerned about them going a step further. It may all blow up in their face if certain players under perform but right now they look pretty good for top 4.
> 
> Liverpool I still think are a bit off, but adding Costa, who is quality, to the mix would give them quite a few attacking options and *give them their best chance of competing for quite a while.* I really like Rodgers too.


Exactly, none of the Pool fans on here think that we're the ones who will be in the top 4 next season but at the very least we'll be competitive for it, especially if we keep Suarez. If we did somehow manage to keep him, then add Costa we would at least win the most cunty forward pairing trophy :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:ass










:ass :ass


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tony Barrett of The Times with a quote from Gerrard's new book.



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 9h
> Gerrard: "I had a chance to leave last year. It was for a club in the Champions League but I wasn’t tempted. I’ve been through that before."


Says it was Bayern. But he stayed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

woot woot 8 hours until the Arsenal vs Napoli.

hopefully Wilshere doesn't suffer another 18-month injury in this Emirates Cup. :side:


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal/Napoli today? Sweet :waffle

Monaco/Spurs today? Sweet :waffle

Other competitions are starting today too. Thank god, I need mah football fix.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Burnley/Bolton 
QPR/Sheff Wed
Celtic/Ross County

Might even give Heerenveen/AZ a watch later tonight to get a look at Finnbogason since we are still being linked, although saying we've made a second bid for Kevin Doyle so I'm not overly optimistic on that.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The thing with Finnbogasson is that Heerenveen would want around 8 million because they already lost Djuricic to Benfica and they haven't been able to strengthen the team much so they'll want to keep their top goalscorer for at least another season. I doubt Celtic has that kind of money right now.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Quasi Juice said:


> The thing with Finnbogasson is that Heerenveen would want around 8 million because they already lost Djuricic to Benfica and they haven't been able to strengthen the team much so they'll want to keep their top goalscorer for at least another season. I doubt Celtic has that kind of money right now.


Well that's just made even less optimistic on Finnbogasson then, the figure of 5 millions was being banded around by the press over here which is probably the maximum we would be willing to spend on any player at the present time 

oh well I'm sure the strike partnership of Samaras & Doyle will strike fear into the likes of Bayern/Barca/Man City etc if we reach the group stages this season


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

liverpool/olympiakos


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Says it was Bayern. But he stayed.


Maybe he was sent death threats. :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

been hearing that cissohko has signed. true?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everton vs Madrid tonight 1am UK time. 

We're going to CATALAN them off the park.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

copied from antoher forum
















vs








KICK OFF 12:45 BST

On TV:







Other countries and channels | Online:









Liverpool: 
subs: 

*STREAMS IN ENGLISH:*

LIVEFOOTBALL.WS - sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/140697 [1800 Kbps | 16:9]
SR7TV - Browser - Browser
COOLSPORTZ - Browser
CRICFREE - Browser
TYKES TV - Browser
VIP BOX - Browser - Browser
FIRST ROW - Browser
NUTJOB - Browser
STOPSTREAM - Browser
EPLSITE - Browser - Browser - Browser - Browser - Browser
ATDHE24 - Browser
STR3AM TV - Browser - Browser - Browser
WATCHPREMIERLEAGUE - Browser - Browser - Browser - Browser - Browser
NIRSPORTZ - Browser
SPORTLEMON - Browser
FOOTY HD - Browser

*STREAMS IN OTHER LANGUAGES/POSSIBLY SOME IN ENGLISH:*

DAZSPORTS - AceStream
ARENAVISION FR - SopCast *IE needed/IE Tab for Firefox and Chrome*
COOLSPORTZ FR - Browser
VIP BOX ES - Browser
STR3AMTV PT - Browser HD - Browser HD - Browser HD - Browser HD - Browser HD - Browser

*STREAMS FOR iOS/ANDROID ET AL:*

*NOTE:* Apps to watch normal flash streams on your iPad/iPhone/etc.:
[iurl=http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=295692.msg10727805#msg10727805]MichaelA[/iurl] confirmed that the Puffin app works (free) (paid version £1.99)
[iurl=http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=295692.msg10929333#msg10929333]reds7[/iurl] confirmed that the Photon app works (£2.99)

*Veetle for PC/App for iOS/Android*

STR3AMTV PT - Veetle HD
VERTIGO SPORTS PT - Veetle [2264 Kbps]

*OTHER SITES WITH MORE STREAMS* (IF NEEDED)

http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=210166&part=sports (19 stations announced)
http://www.rojadirecta.me/
http://www.livefootballol.com/streaming/friendly/03-08-2013-liverpool-olympiacos-piraeus.html
http://www.12thplayer.com/
http://livefootball.ws/12267-liverpool-olympiakos.html

COME ON YOU REDS!


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1h
> #LFC team v Olympiacos: Mignolet, Johnson, Enrique, Toure, Agger, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Coutinho, Sterling, Aspas #gerrardtestimonial





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1h
> Subs: Jones, Kelly, Alberto, Skrtel, Downing, Henderson, Ibe, Wisdom, Coates, Borini, Suarez, Spearing, Carra, Fowler


Great day for the GOAT.


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ALLEN

Aspas is looking great.


----------



## Daiko

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:hendo


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Donnacha said:


> Great day for the GOAT.


I know; replacing Gerrard on his testimonial? :clap


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I was impressed with Aspas, Allen, Sterling, Hendo and Mignolet.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

ASPAS, Coutinho, Sterling :mark: 

Good performance all round from the team. Hendo with a goal after 12 seconds :hendo

Welsh Xavi was doing his best Welsh Lampard impression today, except with WOAT finishing, despite his goal.

Pre-Season Clean Sheet GOATS.



haribo said:


> I know; replacing Gerrard on his testimonial? :clap


Surprised he didn't get the armband when Gerrard came off. :kobe2



> Vincent Kompany ‏@VincentKompany 2h
> Steven G is awesome. Best P.L. player I've ever played against but I can't watch no more friendlies. I'm watching Championship today!


:stevie


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Coutinho was great as usual, but I dont think he deserved MOTM.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

#Arsenal team to play Napoli: Fabianski, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Mertesacker, Gibbs, Ramsey, Wilshere, Rosicky, Gnabry, Podolski, Giroud

BIGCARL. :mark:


----------



## united_07

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

not sure about this, he seems to hang around some of the players, friends with ravel morrison. Also said a while ago rooney wanted out, also said rvp was joining. But from his tweets he seems a complete twat

he started the ronaldo to chelsea rumours, which everyone started reporting and the odds came in, while the odds to united went out, which im guessing he put money on then



> DJ ‏@KingJonno12 18m
> Looks like my Ronaldo to Chelsea stunt is about to make me ALOT of money
> 
> #hescominghome


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

David James' hair :lmao that alone is worth the BT Sports subscription


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 6m
We have reached agreement with Major League Soccer for the transfer of Clint Dempsey. #THFC

THE WHOLE MLS has bought dempsey.


----------



## Dub

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's how we roll


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

James, Mcmanaman and owen? fucking really? they expect me to pay 15 quid a month for them three shites.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone know what channel we're on in the UK today?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Anyone know what channel we're on in the UK today?


Television X.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

From the BBC



> Luis Suarez will consider submitting a formal transfer request and the possibility of court action if his Liverpool dispute is not resolved, say sources close to the player.


:lmao

You think they're getting back on track and the circus side of them just jumps out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

oh Jenkinson.

Better not do that shit during the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Taking court action fucking lol suarez.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not particularly bothered about Dempsey leaving, with all our new signings coming in he doesn't really have a place in the team. Could never figure out what his best position was anyway. Levy doing well yet again by recouping 95% of the fee we paid. Surprised he's going back to the MLS though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez sounds happy.

He might not go to Arsenal...but I'm not sure he stays at L'Pool either.

I hope he doesn't end up in Chelsea.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

unk2 Fucking hell, Carl


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Suarez sounds happy.
> 
> He might not go to Arsenal...but I'm not sure he stays at L'Pool either.
> 
> I hope he doesn't end up in Chelsea.


Still hoping Real come in for him but if they get bale that looks doubtful considering how much they would have spent but this is real so who knows.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Reina saved Podol's PK. :lmao


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I fancy our chances, considering Suarez's record in front of courts/panels etc :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Luiz Gustavo in talks with wolfsburg? :shaq


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao fucking hell our defense is shit. A new centre back should be added to the list of positions that we need to sort out. I know the Emirates Cup means fuck all, but this is the first serious opposition we've faced and we're being carved open.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Holy fuck. LOADS of space in the arsenal midfield. and fabianski sucks dick, per usual.

defensive mid, eh. :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure why we didn't get in on Felliani. Would fit in so nicely.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO Arsenal


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just one pre season game against a quality side and Arsenal fans are already complaining.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

arsenal's midfield is so weak. zero presence. then their strikers don't seem to want to score. plus their defence has been split open with a couple of quick counters. it's not too far away from full strength, bar 2-3 players, but napoli have come to play.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Boooooo :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

unlucky not to score in the first half. arsenal creating chances, just not finishing them. on the plus side, Gnarby should be Gervinho's replacement. Already looks the part.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Fellaini would be such a perfect fit for our squad. I'm sure he would be available for the right price as well. Mind you, Arsene doesn't seem to like playing with out and out defensive mids any more so he probably won't even address that situation.

Owen Hargreaves' commentary is brutal. BT Sport trying too hard to be different to Sky with their shitty analysis and those random 'Manager cam' insets at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hargreaves as a commentator :suarez2. There is an injury joke somewhere.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I don't even need a true #6. 

How about a fucking #8!?

We have no true box-to-box midfielders. The closest is Wilshere, but he's not really all that close. Ramsey, Rosicky? Attacking mids.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Hargreaves as a commentator :suarez2. There is an injury joke somewhere.


They probably have a substitute commentator on standby just in case.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Standing up. Standing up everywhere on BT Sport.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Richard Keys said:


> Standing up. Standing up everywhere on BT Sport.


BT sport missed a trick, they should have hired keys and gray.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

BT infinity ads everywhere.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> BT sport missed a trick, they should have hired keys and gray.


This guy knows










Need K&G smileys.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain hat-trick coming up.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain getting booed. Now watch him score


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Higuain being booed. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> This guy knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need K&G smileys.


There are on my forum.









Owen TALKS REAL HARD on comm :mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO Wishere


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kos has made Higuain his bitch for 16 minutes thus far.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

GAWWWWDDAM GIROUD


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:giroud


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

GOATiroud


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What a fucking goal!


----------



## IncapableNinja

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sagna with 'dat poacher's finish.

:brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:giroud Looks like my stream is about 5 minutes behind :giroud

That Giroud smiley is the best :giroud


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

but who was defense?


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Much better second half. Napoli have fallen asleep. Kosc is an absolute boss when it comes to attacking set pieces.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Koscielny with a GOAT performance. Going for that best CB in the Prem trophy this year, me thinks.

Only a matter of time until Barca comes calling for him. :jose


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

OMFG. In a friendly, in the 91st minute, Kos just hustled to save a corner. For real no reason. The consummate professional. :mark:

Le Boscielny.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Gonzalo WOATain


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Koscielny with a GOAT performance. *Going for that best CB in the Prem trophy this year, me thinks.*
> 
> Only a matter of time until Barca comes calling for him. :jose


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*JohnnyEvans.jpg*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:jones


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Kiz, don't worry. Kos will put himself in the conversation but probably fall short of that elusive best CB trophy.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Lol Giroud flat out saying in his post match interview that we need another striker :giroud


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Kiz, don't worry. Kos will put himself in the conversation but probably fall short of that elusive best CB trophy.












vinny looked like an absolute beast vs bayern. quick, strong in the tackle, not letting anyone by. shame boyata was next to him.


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:brodgers


----------



## just1988

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



punx06 said:


> Lol Giroud flat out saying in his post match interview that we need another striker :giroud


*Did he? Nice to see that he's honest about things, we probably shouldn't have signed him to begin with. I'd love him to prove me wrong but we could have kept the money spent on him and invested into somebody a little better like, errm....Lee Trundle.*


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wait a minute, is it my phone or is the spelling of 'official' in the thread title wrong? I just noticed it.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



just1988 said:


> *Did he? Nice to see that he's honest about things, we probably shouldn't have signed him to begin with. I'd love him to prove me wrong but we could have kept the money spent on him and invested into somebody a little better like, errm....Lee Trundle.*


He was asked about the possibility of another striker coming in and if he would welcome the competition. He replied with "I'm looking forward to challenge. We're expecting another striker to join" or something to that effect.

Wow, Monaco giving Spurs a right caning here.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Breton Rodgers going full retard on Saurez.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Jagielka.gif


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> Wait a minute, is it my phone or is the spelling of 'official' in the thread title wrong? I just noticed it.





punx06 said:


> Wow, Monaco giving Spurs a right caning here.


Kiz and Spurs both WOATing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It took nearly 7000 posts to clock it.

Shame on all of us :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We've got Fryers and Livermore playing as makeshift centre backs against Falcao, what do you expect?

:avb1


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:avb1 Monaco showing no mercy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Monaco going in DRY


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> We've got *Fryers *and Livermore playing as makeshift centre backs against Falcao, what do you expect?
> 
> :avb1


That guy lol.


----------



## CGS

Abk&#153;;22036873 said:


> Wait a minute, is it my phone or is the spelling of 'official' in the thread title wrong? I just noticed it.


Inb4 'kiz clearly learned his spelling from chain gang solider' 

Seriously though how has no one really noticed this until now :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I've pointed it out in the catbox but nobody ever cared :side:


----------



## Hamada

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 6m
> We have reached agreement with Major League Soccer for the transfer of Clint Dempsey. #THFC
> 
> THE WHOLE MLS has bought dempsey.


Seattle Sounders, apparently. Surprised Dempsey's gone back to MLS, he could easily still play in the PL.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*The cool kids knew it was wrong. Actually the cool kids spell these things wrong on purpoise. *


----------



## haribo

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Come on guys, you're making Renegade look smart 



Renegade™ said:


> is it just me or has no one else noticed the thread title says OFFICAL instead of OFFICIAL?


 :tucker2


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I reckon some mod has just changed the title today or something, I would have noticed that. :redknapp Although saying that in 2 years I never noticed CGS' name was spelt wrong. :hendo3


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I actually referred to CGS as Chain Gang 'Soldier' for quite sometime when I came on here before I noticed it was 'Solider' lol.


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Always knew it was sol*id*er. For some reason I just thought he spelt it that way, didn't realise he actually made a mistake.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

90 minutes until we go in dry on Real Madrid. 

If Moyes was our manager and managed to get us a game against Real Madrid (unlikely since our pre-season had to involve PRESTON every year), we would have 3 right backs to stop ronaldo and 2 keepers with Phil Neville plugged in the middle of the pitch to stop XABI.

With ROBERTO I feel like nobody is getting near us. We're going to CATALAN these off the pitch like we did Juventus and add the La Liga to our Seria A winners medals tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Marca reporting real have agreed a deal for bale. Could be bullshit as i can't find anything about it.

Get Ron now moyesy :moyes1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> *Marca reporting* real have agreed a deal for bale.
> 
> Get Ron now moyesy :moyes1


:hayden3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Did Lindegaard score tonight?!


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

AVB says 'he's our player and he's not for sale'. Marca says deal agreed, gotta love the Madrid propaganda machine.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Andre's mar told him she loved him and would never abandon him yet here she is, in Liverpool, in my bed. 

People say things.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Casillas; Arbeloa, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo; Khedira, Modric; Isco, Özil, Cristiano; Benzema





> Howard; Coleman, Jags, Heitinga, Distin, Baines; Fellaini, Osman; Naismith, Mirallas; Kone


BARCA LAD on the bench. 

We're going to get fucked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> :hayden3


Even better the mirror are now reporting it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










Naismith gonna teach RONALDO a footballing lesson tonight.


----------



## punx06

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

WOAT referee in the Everton/Madrid game.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *The cool kids knew it was wrong. Actually the cool kids spell these things wrong on purpoise. *


Man aint lying :kanye



Richard Keys said:


> I reckon some mod has just changed the title today or something, I would have noticed that. :redknapp Although saying that in 2 years I never noticed CGS' name was spelt wrong. :hendo3





Abk™;22041209 said:


> I actually referred to CGS as Chain Gang 'Soldier' for quite sometime when I came on here before I noticed it was 'Solider' lol.


:lmao seems like a lot of people did from knowledge only TLK (back in 2009) and Seabs have actually called me out of it.



Joel said:


> Always knew it was sol*id*er. For some reason I just thought he spelt it that way, didn't realise he actually made a mistake.


You thought I spelt my name wrong on purpose :hendo5

So did Barca Everton go in dry on Madrid? Can't be asked to check the scoreline


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Got beat 2-1. Should have been 2-2 but Distin got a goal ruled out for nothing.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

bama could be a good year on merseyside for both clubs :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Let's face it, we can't do any worse than Manchester United!


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We thumped Roma a few years back in preseason training, we thought we were going to take the league by storm... 8 games later we had 2 points. Never judge your season on preseason results.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mozza, I expected a 5-0 win over Madrid considering how hyped you were prior to the game, thinking you were going to win the La Liga title easily. 




:troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



etched Chaos said:


> We thumped Roma a few years back in preseason training, we thought we were going to take the league by storm... 8 games later we had 2 points. Never judge your season on preseason results.


lolroma



Abk™;22052673 said:


> Mozza, I expected a 5-0 win over Madrid considering how hyped you were prior to the game, thinking you were going to win the La Liga title easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


We already won the Seria A last week. 

It would be greedy if we win the La Liga along with the EPL, Seria A, F.A Cup, COC Cup, Europa League, Champions League, Womens League, Reserves League and the rest. :


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rewatched the first half.

Originally, I thought Wilshere had a good half. Upon further review, he was not good. When he supposed to hold back, he pressed way too far upfield. Leaving the midfield vulnerable. It was definitely Rosicky > Arteta > Ramsey > Wilshere today.

Fix ya self, Jacky. Need you to be world class.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What we need are signings.

LA v Juventus game, a goal looking likely?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I'll tell ya what was awesome to see again.

Laurent Koscielny. Goodness. Stay safe, Boscielny.


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yesterday's game (Arsenal/Napoli) must serve as a huge eye opener for many, I feel. Saw us play without Arteta in the first half? Then after he came on in the second half? We are absolutely useless without him in the middle. He is the heartbeat of our team and if something happens to Arteta, we're royally fucked.

Also, Wilshere and Ramsey don't work in the middle AT ALL. Wilshere attacks too much and doesn't bother defensively, while Ramsey has improved, he needs the guidance of Arteta to perform well.




Mikey Damage said:


> I don't even need a true #6.
> 
> How about a fucking #8!?
> 
> We have no true box-to-box midfielders. The closest is Wilshere, but he's not really all that close. Ramsey, Rosicky? Attacking mids.


No. Wilshere is far from box to box. If anything, Ramsey is. The reason we played well in the final 10 games of last season was the midfield trio of Ramsey-Arteta-Rosicky. Arteta stayed back and served as a DM, while Ramsey ran up and down. Rosicky being Rosicky--our second best player after Cazorla.

Ramsey isn't an attacking midfield player. He is a CM. We were all over the place when he played behind van Persie in 2011/2012 and it wasn't until Rosicky returned from his injury that we had a superb run.

Wilshere has lots of energy but he doesn't help Arteta in defending. He attacks too much, which is why Wenger pushed him into the CAM spot before he got injured. Without Arteta in the middle, we may as well give up.

If I remember right, we've only won two games that Arteta hasn't started since he signed up with us.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

There's a lot to that. Once the midfield switched around with Arteta in, Arsenal run the show.

I'm not sure what to do with Wilshere. He needs a defined role.


----------



## mblonde09

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Still can't believe Villa went for under four and half mil. Were Liverpool not even interested?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

excuse me lads, I pointed out OFFICAL ages ago, thank you very much :kobe3


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Renegade™ said:


> excuse me lads, I pointed out OFFICAL ages ago, thank you very much :kobe3


:lol I noticed it yesterday tbf. Weird how long it took most of us to notice it. :westbrook2


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i will point out that i spelt it wrong on purpose


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Off course you did Kiz


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i dont make mistaks.


----------



## Destiny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> i dont make mistaks.













So we haven't conceded in pre-season as of yet, we are clearly signing Papa and Costa and keeping Suarez. OUR YEAR!


----------



## Kenny

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

cissohko too plz


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Keysey, heskeyforum.com has made my day. I never expected it to be an actual site when I saw your fantasy team name. Garth Crooks on board. Quite the coup.*


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Join up, it's a bit dead on there atm with just me and Mozza. He needs to pick up his ideas if he wants to keep his super mod job. :redknapp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seabs, where do I send my CV to replace Joel and become a mod on here? I'll just post it here.

Mozza
WrestlingForum
0151
[email protected]​
I'm now a GLOBAL MOD on HESKEYFORUM, the fastest rising HESKEY forum in the world where I am currently earning my stripes.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/906937-opening-day-season.html

As the above thread shows, I am a quicker, friendlier and an all-round better person and mod than Joel.

Pls hire me. 

Best regards

Mozcakes x​


Richard Keys said:


> Join up, it's a bit dead on there atm with just me and Mozza. He needs to pick up his ideas if he wants to keep his super mod job. :redknapp


I've been more active than Crooks and Shearer :drake2


----------



## Razor King

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> There's a lot to that. Once the midfield switched around with Arteta in, Arsenal run the show.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with Wilshere. He needs a defined role.


From where I sit, I see Wilshere as a CM who needs to learn to track back. For the bustling energy he has, he doesn't use to become the perfect box to box player he could. WWilshere is far more stronger and defiant than what his size would suggest, so he has the attributes.

Wenger wants him to play as a CAM but he's been so poor there. I don't think it's a good idea for now. The CM position is his best position but oddly, he doesn't share a smooth chemistry with neither Arteta nor Ramsey.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



mblonde09 said:


> Still can't believe Villa went for under four and half mil. Were Liverpool not even interested?


Surely his wages were a large part of it. He had to be on a lot at Barca, and is probably on similar now. Sometimes the transfer fee is not where the money is spent, when you factor in wage.

Everton did well last night, in spots. Not as bad as I expected when we went 2 goals down, and it is all about fitness levels. If Distins goal would have counted, which from what I saw should have because it didnt make any sense why he didnt give it then let it play on when it happened again at least a couple more times in the game, would have been a lot more interesting last 20.

Friendly though, can take some positives. 

Another goal for Jela, passing and movement at times looked strong and at others looked diabolical, high defensive and not enough pressure early on the ball asks for trouble though. Heard the shout Good tracking back a few times, which amazes me when it's a defender doing it. You're either goal side or he's offside 99% of the time, playing that high up you need to be on the ball, especially with pacey forwards. At times, seemed like our defence and midfield shared a 10 yard gap on the edge of our own half, leaving Kone in the first half without a chance.

Still, goal for Jela, fitness, some decent passing and movement, Mirallas had a go, Barkley looked confident, Naismith at a better level than seen him play, Coleman had one or two bright spots. Baines/Pienaar on the left and Coleman/Mirallas on the right would be great to see in attacking formation, if Pienaar picks up in form. Interesting to see if he starts Jelavic next week or not.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Seabs said:


> *Keysey, heskeyforum.com has made my day. I never expected it to be an actual site when I saw your fantasy team name. Garth Crooks on board. Quite the coup.*


I heard they snared Jordan Henderson. With fresh up and comers to go with steady heads like Garth and Phil Thompson the future is bright.




CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> cissohko too plz


cissokho transfer is weird. Spanish press are going nuts over it but the english have nothing. And usually the english press are super reliable for liverpool.. I still expect you to get him though


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I've been more active than Crooks and Shearer :drake2


Their appearance charges are done on a post by post basis, and it's not cheap because they are used to their fat BBC wages.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Keysey's forum is amazing. However Mozza as Mod is the worst possible thing ever done in the history of everything


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> Keysey's forum is amazing. However Mozza as Mod is the worst possible thing ever done in the history of everything


You're going to be even more butthurt when you find out I'm replacing Joel on here.


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

moz why do you have your ma in your sig


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> You're going to be even more butthurt when you find out I'm replacing Joel on here.


Replace? Sounds like you're trying to STEAL my job. But then again... You are scouse so it makes sense :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> moz why do you have your ma in your sig


Because you have your mar in your avi.


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> You're going to be even more butthurt when you find out I'm replacing Joel on here.


:drake1

A scouse working? Seems legit :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> Because you have your mar in your avi.


:clap


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Congratulations to our new mod.*


----------



## DA

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Hutz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I would like thank my mar for pushing me out, my dar for planting the seed, Keys for nurturing my moderating talents and potential on the HESKEYFORUM and I would also like to thank Seabs for trusting me with such an honour. 

CGS, stick it lad. :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:hayden3


----------



## danny_boy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well I would hate to be a Liverpool fan right about now, or even a Man Utd fan

You know what I hate to be anyone not named Mozza, so yeah...c'ya guys on WrestleZone


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This was all part of Keys' plan to destroy WF from the inside :heskeymania


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Can't believe you actually went ahead and replaced me with Mozza. Dude is going to do such a shit job.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> Can't believe you actually went ahead and replaced me with Mozza. Dude is going to do such a shit job.


:jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The ratings/views in this thread have shot up.

I'm the man, brotherrrr.


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Joel sounding BITTER


I hope Moz remembers how hard I campaigned in the staff section for him to get this spot :hendo


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Congrats Mozza :clap


----------



## Joel

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

It's cool Seabs and Shepard. When Mozza runs this section down into the ground, Headliner will act swiftly in getting rid of the people behind this ridiculous decision.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It's cool Seabs and Shepard. When Mozza runs this section down into the ground, Headliner will act swiftly in getting rid of the people behind this ridiculous decision.


*AND YOU SHINE MY SHOES IF I WANT YOU TO*


----------



## Shepard

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Joel said:


> It's cool Seabs and Shepard. When Mozza runs this section down into the ground, Headliner will act swiftly in getting rid of the people behind this ridiculous decision.


then I get to be sports mod AND admin :mangane


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™;22065497 said:


> Congrats Mozza :clap












This is not a good thing. Joel got shafted hard. Feel for the dude greatly. Don't worry buddy it will be ok

#PRAYFORJOEL


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> This is not a good thing. Joel got shafted hard. Feel for the dude greatly. Don't worry buddy it will be ok
> 
> #PRAYFORJOEL


Had no idea he was gonna replace Joel unk2

Why is he replacing Joel btw?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Out with the trash

In with the CATALAN


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Abk™ said:


> Had no idea he was gonna replace Joel unk2
> 
> Why is he replacing Joel btw?


I'm assuming Moz has some incriminating images on Seabs that he threatened to post.


----------



## ABK

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This is bullshit I wanted a red name, fucking SEAN.


----------



## seabs

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> This is bullshit I wanted a fucking SEAN.


:giroud


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mozza said:


> I would like thank my mar for pushing me out, my dar for planting the seed, Keys for nurturing my moderating talents and potential on the HESKEYFORUM and I would also like to thank Seabs for trusting me with such an honour.
> 
> CGS, stick it lad. :brodgers


Dat hard graft working at the smaller company paying off. I think everybody here should remember this story next time they turn down a shitty job at some jobber company that it can really open doors. Do you want to hand in your notice now or can you handle the 2 jobs at once?

Joel there may be a mod opening at HESKEYFORUM. :HHH2 Just post your CV like Mozza did and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Goku

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

HEY AT LEAST SHEP IS STILL A MOD


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Mozza is a mod now, shit just got realz.

When can we see an evil joel charge?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

32 people viewing the thread. 

This place is booming compared to when it was a pyar graveyard with the old regime.

edit: 39 :bozza


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

lolguests. Get some real members in


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> lolguests. Get some real members in


People not interested in the EPL are coming to see me. 










CATALAN ATTRACTS


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We German now? Matthias Ginter, maybe.

I'm a bit annoyed that fragile Kieren Gibbs has to start again today after I believe he played a full 90 today. The kid isn't built for that kind of use. If he goes down, and Monreal already hurt...we are fooked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11677/8854480/newcastle-are-hopeful-of-signing-strikers-loic-remy-and-darren-bent



> Newcastle director of football Joe Kinnear has revealed he expects to finalise a move for Queens Park Rangers striker Loic Remy in the next 48 hours and that they are in talks with Aston Villa about Darren Bent.


Whatever happened to the Remy rape-case?


----------



## CGS

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I keep forgetting Bent exists. That guys career has really dwindled


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Aaron Ramsey, take a bow you sexy bitch. Ridiculous pass.

But then Walcott bottles the finish.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11670/8854163/arsene-wenger-says-gervinho-marouane-chamakh-are-set-to-leave-arsenal



> Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger has confirmed Gervinho and Marouane Chamakh are close to moves away from the Emirates.


Arsenal really need to start buying if they lose them 2. 

That would leave them with THEO, OX, Giroud and Podolski as the front 3 options wouldn't it?

Assuming the self proclaimed greatest striker in the world leaves also.



CGS said:


> I keep forgetting Bent exists. That guys career has really dwindled


It is an odd one, considering he can bag goals you'd think he'd be playing regularly.

Suppose the 65k a week wage puts some teams off.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> :drake1
> 
> A scouse working? Seems legit :brodgers


Get in, a cockney Liverpool fan making jokes about scousers. Gobshite.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bent carried on his scoring record with Villa, it's just Lambert decided Benteke was his number 1 striker. And then he didn't want to play Bent in the wider forward slots where Gabby/Weimann/CHARLES play. I understood why Lambert even preferred Bowery in those positions, but not why Bowery was on the bench and Bent wasn't even in the squad. 

Bent hasn't suddenly got bad, but he does have is limitations. I heard someone say that starting him is like starting the game a goal up but down to 10 men, which is a crude analogy but kind of true. Still a favourite player of mine, and was even before he signed with Villa. Wasn't long ago he was starting for England against Spain at Wembley, and winning. :woy And his header was going in anyway even if Lampard hadn't tapped it in like the control he is :HHH so he basically scored the winning goal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United in for Bastian?

Would be a class signing.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Bastian ?

Has he had a tiff with pep ?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Zubizarreta (director): "We count on Cesc, we're delighted to have him. United said they understand our position and won't try any longer."

bah bow

schweinsteiger stuff is pure fluff. season tickets musn't be selling well.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LMAO Drogba still trolling Arsenal


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

omfg, drog with a bit of a dive.

ok, not a bit. a dive.


----------



## Humph

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Didier Douchba


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

surely miquel has to have half a brain?

it's drogba. you dont just barge into his back, no matter how soft it was.


----------



## EGame

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

jfc Drogba is just abusing Miquel.

We bringing on Suarez soon?


----------



## Kiz

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dider still too good drogba

feat. wesley the beast sneijder


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I really hate that guy.

Thank fucking goodness no one is smart enough to bring him back to the Prem.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Miquel. One injury away from being needed. :kenny


----------



## Joel

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Drogba still owning Arsenal? Ouch.

Lukaku starts it this season. Be prepared, Gooners.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Embarrassing. I'm sure finishing in last in your preseason tournament will help quell the shouts for transfer.

What do you think, Arsene?

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dont worry, i heard that the premier league is introducing a new 20 point bonus for arsenal because they won the title 10 years ago.


----------



## DA

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

LOL Mertesacker.

David James' hair is WOAT.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Listening to Steve McManaman commentate is like feeling your head go through a woodchipper.


----------



## EGame

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United dun goofed.










goodluck in your midfielder goals.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well played, Gunners. :HHH2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

"Another top 4 finish. What more do these fans want?"

"Chelsea and Man City are to blame for inflating the market. How can we compete?"

"Errrrr"

:wenger


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Suarez & Jones :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If you look closely Torres' gun is pointing directly at the zombie, he's not missing :zorres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The 2nd one is amazing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EGame said:


> United dun goofed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *goodluck in your midfielder goals*.


:jones


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

another one of those


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wenger, Webb and Zidane :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Wenger & Zidane :lmao brilliant


----------



## Joel

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Neymar and Gotze ones :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

last one is amazing


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



> Howard Nurse ‏@howardnurse 6m
> My understanding is that #MUFC ARE still actively pursuing bid to sign Cesc Fabregas from #FCB contrary to reports in Spain on Sunday.



damn, it really is off


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Adel Taarabt to Fulham on a year loan.

Ruiz - Berba - Taarabt bama


Arsenal are privately working on deals, hence the lack of reports. Arsene says they will bring in players. Alright then.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Tony Barrett saying the longer Arsenal take to offer the right money for Suarez, the less likely they'll get him. Liverpool don't want another Torres/Carroll situation.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

what arsenal need is a smashing on opening day to briefly drop wenger back into reality long enough to make some signings


----------



## CGS

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



JOAL.COM said:


> what arsenal need is a smashing on opening day to briefly drop wenger back into reality long enough to make some signings


*Checks arsenal fixture list*

:benteke time to shine. Even then their second game is against Fulham. Can't see a repeat of the Man U saga from a few years back. Seriously how have Arsenal managed to get to August without really signing a single player? Not gonna count Sanago since I can't see him starting for now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CGS said:


> *Checks arsenal fixture list*
> 
> :benteke time to shine. Even then their second game is against Fulham. Can't see a repeat of the Man U saga from a few years back. *Seriously how have Arsenal managed to get to August without really signing a single player*? Not gonna count Sanago since I can't see him starting for now












:moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










ITS GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## Rush

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nope, just pay the 50 mil and you can have him. Stop being cheap cunts for once in your life :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea vs Madrid final. 

I r excite


----------



## CGS

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> Nope, just pay the 50 mil and you can have him. Stop being cheap cunts for once in your life :brodgers


What he said :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Chelsea is fucking miserable to watch. 

I prefer the pass it around and score no goals Arsenal style much more. Don't forget the comical defending. That's afucking bonus.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea is fucking miserable to watch.
> 
> I prefer the pass it around and score no goals Arsenal style much more. Don't forget the comical defending. That's afucking bonus.


You will love us then


----------



## Razor King

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Well, hopefully that last two games provoke Wenger/Board to push for Suarez.

Out next bid seems to be 40 million and 2 pounds and once Liverpool reject it, we'll go 35 million + Bendtner. :wenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> ITS GONNA HAPPEN


That is motherfucking outstanding.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

so wenger somehow keeps the money and gets suarez


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So we've rejected Chelsea's new £30m bid for Rooney apparently.

He'll hand in a transfer request now and go for £35m within the next two weeks. Depressing that there's no one else in for the overrated cunt.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> So we've rejected Chelsea's new £30m bid for Rooney apparently.
> 
> He'll hand in a transfer request now and go for £35m within the next two weeks. Depressing that there's no one else in for the overrated cunt.


Its the stroppy cunt factor thats put everyone off i think, Chelsea seems an odd one for me not sure where he'll fit in, if i expect Chelsea to line up with unless Oscar is getting reduced gfame time with Hazard / Rooney / Mata being the 3 being the front one, them 3 of Lukaku sounds bad for all for the next 5 years..


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If I was Arsenal I'd just lay down the 35m and get Rooney. He had a meh season but he's still a world class player and he's damn sure better than Giroud and Podolski.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

To be fair playing up top for Chelsea he'll easily get 30-40 goals.

He'll hurt their flowing football and break down a lot of attacks, but in that role he's a very good goalscorer. I hope he asks him to play deeper, where his flaws are consistently exposed. 

If we get a 35m or so and do spend the money I think it's a win-win for all.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



wkdsoul said:


> Its the stroppy cunt factor thats put everyone off i think, Chelsea seems an odd one for me not sure where he'll fit in, if i expect Chelsea to line up with unless Oscar is getting reduced gfame time with Hazard / Rooney / Mata being the 3 being the front one, them 3 of Lukaku sounds bad for all for the next 5 years..





Quasi Juice said:


> If I was Arsenal I'd just lay down the 35m and get Rooney. He had a meh season but he's still a world class player and he's damn sure better than Giroud and Podolski.


I'd actually say it's his wages that are putting teams off of him. Particularly Arsenal. He's not going to take a pay cut, Chelsea is the only realistic option now that PSG and Monaco are off the table. Maybe Madrid if Arsenal get Suarez but I think they're investing enough in Bale.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

di marzio has said debuchy can leave newcastle and that ourselves and inter would be interested.

not sure if 3 right backs is a road we should go back down


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> di marzio has said debuchy can leave newcastle and that ourselves and inter would be interested.
> 
> not sure if 3 right backs is a road we should go back down


Yeah. i do like Debuchy though, prob just ooh someones for sale bet City are looking story.

Newcastle get Remy, good siging for them, tempted to throw him in my fantasy team..


----------



## Rush

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Razor King said:


> Well, hopefully that last two games provoke Wenger/Board to push for Suarez.
> 
> Out next bid seems to be 40 million and 2 pounds and once Liverpool reject it, *we'll go 35 million + Bendtner.* :wenger


when you get 2 bids rejected you're meant to offer more, not far less :kobe3


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Liverpool/Man U should just Swap Rooney and Suarez, piss everyone off... 

and 35 + Bendtner is above 25 mill... Bendtners shit a legend in his own mind.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Suarez joined United I would never watch football again. Not even Gaelic, or any sport played with a round ball. Fuck that shit.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United 6 days away from the start of the season with a central midfield of Carrick, injury prone Cleverley, injury prone fat wanker Anderson, the parasite Fletcher and 40 year old Giggs. Absolute shambles, I cannot believe we are in this situation again.

On the Rooney situation, don't sell him to anyone (certainly not fucking Chelsea) unless a move for Ronaldo is contingent on selling him. In the event of an injury to van Persie we'd be relying on Pea and Welbeck for goals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> If Suarez joined United I would never watch football again. Not even Gaelic, or any sport played with a round ball. Fuck that shit.


you'd love him. He's a cunt but he's our cunt (for the time being :brodgers). Same can't be said about Rooney. He just fuck right off.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheResurrection said:


> United 6 days away from the start of the season with a central midfield of Carrick, injury prone Cleverley, injury prone fat wanker Anderson, the parasite Fletcher and 40 year old Giggs. Absolute shambles, I cannot believe we are in this situation again.


Can I just say. Loving the optimism.

You did however fail to point out that we're 3 days away from signing Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Rush said:


> you'd love him. He's a cunt but he's our cunt (for the time being :brodgers). Same can't be said about Rooney. He just fuck right off.


Unlike Evra, I'm actually proud to be black, and I'm not even black.

Fuck Suarez.


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yep by the end of the week we'll have Ronaldo back, used the money from rooney to get Fabregas, and no doubt have made another bid for a big name


Ed has it all in control


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

enaldo signing a new contract till 2018 with 17 mil a year. altho i think that came from marca. so it's probably worth 20 mil :brodgers


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> enaldo signing a new contract till 2018 with 17 mil a year. altho i think that came from marca. so it's probably worth 20 mil :brodgers


He denied that story about an hour after it came out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he would, he likes fucking with woodward

who in turn wants to fuck him :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> he would, he likes fucking with woodward
> 
> who in turn wants to fuck him :brodgers


"V.happy here and just looking to train and prepare well" on his twitter an hour ago.


----------



## Joel

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Rooney would be fantastic for us up top, especially now we're transforming into a full on counter attacking team. But just watching Lukaku this pre season makes me want United to continue to reject our bids, so that Lukaku gets the chance to shine.

First Old Trafford game of the season United vs Chelsea with Rooney would be amusing though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

increased talks about costa...could be 24 hours.


----------



## CGS

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Seems like Soldado to Spurs is now fully official


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I hope we reject every Chelsea offer unless it goes to £50 million.

I'd actually enjoy Rooney's career dying in our reserves for the next two seasons, then we release him as a fat, bloated mess when he's 30. Him in the reserves would ruin the World Cup for him next year too, which would be a bonus.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope we reject every Chelsea offer unless it goes to £50 million.
> 
> I'd actually enjoy Rooney's career dying in our reserves for the next two seasons, then we release him as a fat, bloated mess when he's 30. Him in the reserves would ruin the World Cup for him next year too, which would be a bonus.


Also costs us over £50m (£13m p/a wages + missing out on £25m transfer fee) purely to be spiteful to a player. In any case he could unilaterally buy himself out in a year's time if we took the piss.

What Moyes needs to do is grovel to Rooney, tell him he is a massive part of his plans and tell Ferguson he either apologises for lying about the transfer request or he will ask the Glazers to sack him from the board for causing trouble. If Rooney goes, especially to Chelsea, we are left relying on Hernandez and Welbeck as first back-up to the notoriously injury prone and ageing van Persie, that's a stupid situation to put ourselves in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope we reject every Chelsea offer unless it goes to £50 million.
> 
> I'd actually enjoy Rooney's career dying in our reserves for the next two seasons, then we release him as a fat, bloated mess when he's 30. Him in the reserves would ruin the World Cup for him next year too, which would be a bonus.


Wouldn't be a bad idea if his wages weren't so high.



TheResurrection said:


> Also costs us over £50m (£13m p/a wages + missing out on £25m transfer fee) purely to be spiteful to a player. In any case he could unilaterally buy himself out in a year's time if we took the piss.
> 
> What Moyes needs to do is grovel to Rooney, tell him he is a massive part of his plans *and tell Ferguson he either apologises for lying about the transfer request or he will ask the Glazers to sack him from the board for causing trouble*. If Rooney goes, especially to Chelsea, we are left relying on Hernandez and Welbeck as first back-up to the notoriously injury prone and ageing van Persie, that's a stupid situation to put ourselves in.


Great plan. I'm sure it would work (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheResurrection said:


> Also costs us over £50m (£13m p/a wages + missing out on £25m transfer fee) purely to be spiteful to a player. In any case he could unilaterally buy himself out in a year's time if we took the piss.
> 
> What Moyes needs to do is grovel to Rooney, tell him he is a massive part of his plans and tell Ferguson he either apologises for lying about the transfer request or he will ask the Glazers to sack him from the board for causing trouble. If Rooney goes, especially to Chelsea, we are left relying on Hernandez and Welbeck as first back-up to the notoriously injury prone and ageing van Persie, that's a stupid situation to put ourselves in.


RVP hasn't been injured in over two years and Hernandez and Welbeck are fine for depth.

Fuck Rooney. No way at all should he stay, completely fucked up what he had. 

I actually agree with SA, if it wasn't so costly I'd love to just see the cretin rot away. Any money he'd end up looking like Michael Johnson.

LOL at that Ferguson idea. He should apologize to Rooney? wat?

Sell him when it gets to £35m, he's not even worth that anymore anyways alongside his wages.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So now he's out of the friendly with a "shoulder injury".

Arse haired, potato faced cunt.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> RVP hasn't been injured in over two years and Hernandez and Welbeck are fine for depth.
> 
> Fuck Rooney. No way at all should he stay, completely fucked up what he had.
> 
> I actually agree with SA, if it wasn't so costly I'd love to just see the cretin rot away. Any money he'd end up looking like Michael Johnson.
> 
> LOL at that Ferguson idea. He should apologize to Rooney? wat?
> 
> Sell him when it gets to £35m, he's not even worth that anymore anyways alongside his wages.


He should apologise to Rooney for saying he handed in a transfer request when he didn't. He should also apologise for dropping him against Chelsea and Real Madrid in the FA Cup and Champions League causing us to get eliminated but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he should also apologise for the start of world war 2

are you insane?


----------



## Rush

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Welb3ck is great depth :hayden3



TheResurrection said:


> He should apologise to Rooney for saying he handed in a transfer request when he didn't. He should also apologise for dropping him against Chelsea and Real Madrid in the FA Cup and Champions League causing us to get eliminated but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

United should snap the hands of whoever offers 30 - 35 million for him. That would be a massive deal, with his wages and attitude. Plus, they could go and get somebody realistic in Fellaini instead of bidding 100 times for Fabregas or shifting their attention to unrealistic targets such as Schweinsteiger.


----------



## seabs

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*Rooney's worth more than £35 million. Well he kinda isn't actually but we definitely shouldn't be selling for any less than £35m.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Who would pay 35 million for Rooney? Apart from Chelsea, it seems nobody--but I do remember that Chelsea paid a certain sum for a premier striker who wasn't happy at his club, and had a pretty mediocre season earlier...


----------



## seabs

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*I'm sure Utd could get £40m off Chelsea for him if Jose wants him there as badly as he's telling the press he does. For all of his problems recently with Utd he can still be a world class player at his best and you don't sell players with that potential on the cheap in the current spending climate. I don't think he will ever be a world class player again but if someone wants him then they obviously think he can be and should be willing to spend a big transfer fee to get him there.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Peter Bolton, a united fan who hasnt missed a game for something like 30 years, on twitter says he has heard from someone at old trafford that rooney refused to travel


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



united_07 said:


> Peter Bolton, a united fan who hasnt missed a game for something like 30 years, on twitter says he has heard from someone at old trafford that rooney refused to travel


Does he not have a "shoulder injury"


Probably popped it while reaching for the junk food and booze that coleen hid from him.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Just get rid of Rooney due to the disruption and hostility he is causing and bring in the unsung hero that is Leon Osman already, it'll be a win-win situation in the end.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

I really want to get that cunty agent of his stretford or whatever the fuck his name as and the rest of his yes men and drop them in the sahara desert.

Fergie missed a trick before retiring by not kicking more than a boot at wayne. Funny that one of the supposed best strikers and all round players in the world only has intrest from chelsea, gotta hurt the ego.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No-one is going to pay Fat Wayne the wages he's on, if he was open to a paycut you'd suddenly see half the footballing world become interested.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal making another signing. Ciprian Marcia. Former Schalke striker. 

On a free. Arsene is breaking the bank. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:lmao might as well have kept chamakh

he was released from schalke for being shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> I really want to get that cunty agent of his stretford or whatever the fuck his name as and the rest of his yes men and drop them in the sahara desert.
> 
> Fergie missed a trick before retiring by not kicking more than a boot at wayne. *Funny that one of the supposed best strikers and all round players in the world only has intrest from chelsea, gotta hurt the ego.*


And Chelsea are only interested because Falcao and Cavani went elsewhere.

Well done, Wayne. You're Chelsea's fallback option.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Arsenal are so funny. 



Everton news, we've been linked with Toby Alderweireld. I will wank myself into a coma if we get him. He is exactly the defender we need and the defender Martinez will be looking for. Give them Heitinga and a few million and we're sorted.



EDIT: Fulham signed Taarabt on loan.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23577399


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Good signing from fulham and :lol what a strange and pointless signing from arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal making another signing. Ciprian Marcia. Former Schalke striker.
> 
> On a free. Arsene is breaking the bank.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Guess that ends his chase for Suarez :suarez1


----------



## EGame

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

The guy is a striker? 

68 goals in 330 apps. 

He's on dat Heskey time.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheResurrection said:


> He should apologise to Rooney for saying he handed in a transfer request when he didn't. He should also apologise for dropping him against Chelsea and Real Madrid in the FA Cup and Champions League causing us to get eliminated but I don't think that will happen.


LOL, awful troll.




Rush said:


> Welb3ck is great depth


HIS YEAR



united_07 said:


> Peter Bolton, a united fan who hasnt missed a game for something like 30 years, on twitter says he has heard from someone at old trafford that rooney refused to travel


I genuinely just assumed that.

He's a scumbag with no soul.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

What do people here think of Welbeck then? I'm not biased when it comes to him, he's one of the worst footballers I've ever seen make more than 10 appearances for United, his touch, composure, passing, technique, dribbling and especially finishing are all absolutely terrible. I don't think he outscored any of our defenders last season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

*He's crossed the line now.*


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Favourite of yours?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheResurrection said:


> Favourite of yours?


I don't wanna feed the troll but he's better than ando, buttner, cleverley, fabio, macheda, valencia, young and smalling. That is just naming players in the current team and not mentioning the likes of liam miller and djemba x2 so define one of the worst?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Welbeck is the best player of all time. 

Srs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Irish Jet said:


> Welbeck is the best player of all time.
> 
> Srs


Andy cole with talent and without the goals :fergie


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> I don't wanna feed the troll but he's better than ando, buttner, cleverley, fabio, macheda, valencia, young and smalling. That is just naming players in the current team and not mentioning the likes of liam miller and djemba x2 so define one of the worst?


Fabio and Smalling are great young players, Valencia was gash last season but he's still fairly good in absolute terms, same goes for Young. Cleverley and Anderson are about on par with Welbeck, mid-table/Championship standard. Macheda he's slightly better than and Buttner, like Miller, hasn't made more than 10 League appearances for us. The Djembas fair enough.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Pulling my fucking leg now :lol slightly better than buttner.

If that's the case then cantona is just slightly better than myself.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 2m
BREAKING: Spurs have deleted Gareth Bale from their Twitter home page. A photo of Mousa Dembélé appears in his place [AS]






























































cos he was next to dempsey


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Nah it's all a lie, just a conspiracy to cover up the fact we've sold Bale for 10p and a bag of space invaders.


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

fpalm ignore the troll


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> Pulling my fucking leg now :lol slightly better than buttner.
> 
> If that's the case then cantona is just slightly better than myself.


To be fair, Buttner has only played 5 League games it's very hard to judge him, especially in comparison with a forward. He did score more League goals than Welbeck last season though so give him some credit.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Space Invaders

The GOAT Crisps.

Rooney needs to hurry up and fuck off.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TheResurrection said:


> Fabio and Smalling are great young players, Valencia was gash last season but he's still fairly good in absolute terms, same goes for Young. Cleverley and Anderson are about on par with Welbeck, mid-table/Championship standard. Macheda he's slightly better than and Buttner, like Miller, hasn't made more than 10 League appearances for us. The Djembas fair enough.


Anderson is actually the 2nd greatest player of all time. A true phenomenon.

He's been held back by the local chip shop, but he's DECLARED that he's going to work hard and lose weight this season. He's going to go HAM on the league this year, and by that I mean he's going to go through the league like he used to go through smoked HAM.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

No question over his goal record it's shocking, also comparing forwards to whoever does not matter since you stated one of the worst players ever you never said the worst forward.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



TNA_WWE said:


> No question over his goal record it's shocking, also comparing forwards to whoever does not matter since you stated one of the worst players ever you never said the worst forward.


The jury's still out on him as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That's a fair opinion but to say he's one of the worst is ludicrous, but you could say the jury is still out on alot of our younger players minus de gea, rafael and evans if he still counts.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Nah it's all a lie, just a conspiracy to cover up the fact we've sold Bale for 10p and a bag of space invaders.


He finally found dat value.


----------



## Humph

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Capital One Cup first round on Sky Sports 1 now for those who are bored.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlexHumph said:


> Capital One Cup first round on Sky Sports 1 now for those who are bored.


I was actually watching that game thinking, damn good to see Preston back in the Championship, then wondering when the fucking hell they got back into the Championship. :lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Idk if it was mentioned but we've got Remy on a year long loan

Continuing our fine tradition of rapists :bramble :ranger


----------



## Shepard

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










love the fact he's posing w/ BIG JOE over Pardew


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*


----------



## DA

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

:downing


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Not sure if anyone has seen this, but it's a good laugh.


----------



## just1988

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this, but it's a good laugh.


*I saw this yesterday on Facebook and think it's absolute genius! *


----------



## CGS

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Yeah that youtube clip was posted in the other thread a few days back. Brilliant stuff :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this, but it's a good laugh.


Brilliant :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Anyone see that steward get nailed by a horse after the preston match?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

amazing that some people complain they cant sneak beer in from home while others are bringing in entire horses to thro


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

That NBC vid is absolutely awesome. 

"How many Countries doe this Country have?"

"Four."


----------



## CNew2

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Sounds like a lot of Americans when it comes to this sport. It's either going on and on about the low-scoring, or the over-dramatic way every player dives onto the ground and fakes like their career is over after every tackle.

Absolutely hilarious video, though.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



CNew2 said:


> the over-dramatic way every player dives onto the ground


:bale1


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*










:arry interviewed on BT Sport :lmao


----------



## CNew2

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If only Nile Ranger was still apart of Newcastle, he and Remy could have had story time and exchanged war stories.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

This Harry is interview is GOLD.

Players telling him they'd like to play in the Champions League, "I'd like to manage Real Madrid", "Maybe get one of those Champions League clubs to call me, I'm not sure you're good enough to play in the Championship let alone the Champions League".

BERRYING the squad. :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

If Harry was a wrestler he'd be HHH, he loves to bury people.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Albion are now odds-on to sign Scott Sinclair on a season long loan.

Come on Scotty, you know you want to.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Idk if it was mentioned but we've got Remy on a year long loan
> 
> Continuing our fine tradition of rapists :bramble :ranger


Good, now send the mighty Saints Adam Campbell on loan and we'll make a player out of him like we did Paul Dummett

Also, that NBC vid reminds of the Soccer Guy on twitter, always worth a read:

https://twitter.com/usasoccerguy


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

According to Paul Mariner, former Liverpool player (I think), Arsenal and Suarez have begun to talk contract terms.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

he played for arsenal and wouldn't know his head from his arse.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

As an American soccer/football fan, that video is epic.

"Ties and no playoffs.....why do you even do this?"

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Everton inquired about Michael Bradley. Roma told them to fuck off.

Not surprised. Roberto Martinez loves Bradley. Raved about him during the 2010 World Cup. I think Martinez is a big admirer of Americans, in general. Bradley, Donovan, Dempsey, Altidore, etc.

Probably why I think so highly of Martinez myself. He's persuaded me with his American love.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> According to Paul Mariner, former Liverpool player (I think), Arsenal and Suarez have begun to talk contract terms.


Before the the selling club accepts a bid? 

lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> According to Paul Mariner, former Liverpool player (I think), Arsenal and Suarez have begun to talk contract terms.


doesn't matter until you pay 50 mil :hayden3


----------



## Kenny

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

doesnt look like were getting costa now


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Why? Because he said he's happy at Atletico? Coutinho said the same thing, just making sure he doesn't burn bridges with his current club.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

So apparently Al Qaeda have threatened the Spurs because of the amount of money they want for Bale.


----------



## haribo

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Newcastle want Downing? :downing


----------



## Shepard

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

dealwithit/kinnear.jpg

He wouldn't be an awful signing for them though. I'm sure Pardew was playing Sissoko out left in some games last year.


----------



## Rush

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Downing was solid last year tbh. Wouldn't mind him sticking around for squad depth


----------



## Hamada

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



haribo said:


> Newcastle want Downing? :downing


:brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

We're close to signing Matthias Ginter, apparently--a 21-year-old German DM who can play as a CB. It's 6 million, so it's not unrealistic.

Also, those rumors are false that we're signing the ex Schalke striker.


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Wilson will be a Forest player by Saturday.


:draper2



He also has travelled to Sweden.

As I have said before, he wont be going until we get past the qualifiers and/or bring in a new centre half.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



EskiBhoy said:


> As I have said before, we wont be going until we get *threw *the qualifiers and/or bring in a new centre half.







Krisztian Adorjan's off to Groningen on loan. (http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-krisztian-adorjan-hopes-for-groningen-impact)


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bale, Rooney, and Suarez all hurt? 

Right. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Daiko said:


> Krisztian Adorjan's off to Groningen on loan. (http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-krisztian-adorjan-hopes-for-groningen-impact)


I also said we instead of he and forgot to say "past" the qualifiers ....


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bale, Rooney, and Suarez all hurt?
> 
> Right.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They're all suffering from BROKEN HEARTS. 

I personally think AVB and Brendan should allow their players to leave if that's their wish. Out of no personal bias on my part. It's simply the right thing to do. Rooney's w/e. He has a face like a sponge so he doesn't count.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

an exceptional troll on twitter getting utd mongs worked up about buying leon osman. superb.


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Kiz said:


> an exceptional troll on twitter getting utd mongs worked up about buying leon osman. superb.


what do you mean worked up?, osman would be a brilliant signing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

i laugh at that gif everytime, outstanding :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Osman and Baines in a swap deal for rooney :moyes1

Osman will be like our iniesta.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if iniesta had no legs


----------



## Humph

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

And a spudhead.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

if osman were brazilian everyone would think he was great, hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## united_07

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*

Michael Vaughn knows the score, 2 DAYS AWAY



> Michael Vaughan ‏@MichaelVaughan 12m
> Roger the rum man celebrates the front 9 saying Ronaldo will sign for MUFC very very soon....


----------



## Joel

2 more days


----------



## Foreshadowed

BELIEVE IN WOODWARD!


----------



## united_07

He's in London tonight, no doubt agreeing a deal for £40m + Mata for Rooney

Get it done Ed


----------



## Joel

Mata tonight.
Fabregas tomorrow.
Ronaldo on the 8th.
Bale on the 9th.

TAKEOVER


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Shepard said:


> Anyone see that steward get nailed by a horse after the preston match?


Speaking of stewards, I will never get tired of watching this steward "run" after those fans...


----------



## reDREDD

everytime i see that gif, it gives me plenty of wood :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

We sign anyone today? 

:Wenger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

> Moyes: "We will sign some players before the end of the summer. But these are the champions of England. I look forward to season with them.”


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JOAL.COM said:


> everytime i see that gif, it gives me plenty of wood :brodgers


:moyes2


----------



## CGS

JOAL.COM said:


> everytime i see that gif, it gives me plenty of wood :brodgers


:giroud


----------



## united_07

'Explosive' interview with Suarez about to go up on the guardian website shortly apparently


----------



## reDREDD

sounds like my kind of interview :brodgers


----------



## etched Chaos

Spurs official twitter account is trolling hard tonight, it's beautiful. 

Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial
2m
Gareth was on that background too. Did anyone notice? We change our social media backgrounds regularly and feature all players. #THFC


----------



## TheResurrection

Joel said:


> Mata tonight.
> Fabregas tomorrow.
> Ronaldo on the 8th.
> Bale on the 9th.
> 
> TAKEOVER


Bid for Fabregas tonight
Rejection tomorrow
Bid for Ronaldo on the 8th
Rejected on the 9th
Bid for Gareth Bale on the 10th
Reported to FIFA by Daniel Levy on the 11th
Play Community Shield with Carrick and Giggs.

Sign Leon Osman on the 1st September.


----------



## Mikey Damage

United in for Fellaini. 

Arsenal in for Gundogan. 

Suarez wants out of Liverpool. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

The thought of Arsenal getting Suarez and Gundogan makes me very happy. In the pants. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Not sure what's more disturbing, WOODWARD or all them manly legs in Kiz's sig.

TWO MORE DAYS :*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: OFFICAL GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS 2013-14*



Green Light said:


> Idk if it was mentioned but we've got Remy on a year long loan


Ironic that Newcastle's first major signing since the Wonga deal is a loan :lol


----------



## Joel

Mikey Damage said:


> The thought of Arsenal getting Suarez and Gundogan makes me very happy. In the pants.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why do you do this to yourself, Mikey?

It would be believable if you had an Executive Vice President like this man:


----------



## united_07

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/06/luis-suarez-liverpool-arsenal-transfer

So basically Suarez says :brodgers promised him several times he would be allowed to move if they didnt make the champions league, also that he is prepared to take his case to the Premier League over the release clause dispuit


----------



## Joel

Liverpool FC - always breaking promises :nando


----------



## Mikey Damage

Done. To Arsenal by Friday.

Until Chelsea comes in and steals him from under our noses.


----------



## reDREDD

sueing his football club eh?

i can definitely see this ending very well for everybody involved


----------



## haribo

Doesn't want second best, wants fourth. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah.

Arsenal get a world class player, Liverpool get £40m to invest into the club. Suarez gets CL footbal. :brodgers


But seriously, until it's announced...I have serious doubts that Chelsea/United/City wont try to sign him.


----------



## Ruckus

Brendan needs to stop being so possessive of Suarez. He is not a football. :brodgers

Fucking Woodward is everywhere. :jones


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> But seriously, until it's announced...I have serious doubts that Chelsea/*United*/City wont try to sign him.


really?? theres more of a chance of Bebe winning the Ballon D'Or for the next 10 years running


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sorry. But Arsenal have had their candy stolen so many times, I'll always be weary of someone else trying to steal it again.


----------



## punx06

He was obviously misquoted. In Uruguay, what he said means that he wants to stay and that he can achieve all he wants at LFC :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

Twitter is hilarious right now. So many pissed off Liverpool fans.

Hey, I know that feeling.

- Hleb
- Flamini
- Nasri
- Fabregas
- RVP
- Song
- Gervinho

It's a shit feeling. But it happens. Now give us Suarez.


----------



## TheResurrection

I'd rather see United relegated than see Suarez play for us.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Where are Monaco and Anzi?

I'm going to flip if he goes to any premier league club


----------



## Death Rider

Mikey Damage said:


> Twitter is hilarious right now. So many pissed off Liverpool fans.
> 
> Hey, I know that feeling.
> 
> - Hleb
> - Flamini
> - Nasri
> - Fabregas
> - RVP
> - Song
> - Gervinho
> 
> It's a shit feeling. But it happens. Now give us Suarez.


No. If Liverpool want top four selling to arsenal would be stupid for 40m. Suarez proving what everyone knows. He is a cunt. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Suarez wants CL football.

Monaco is obviously not, did Anzhi make it?


----------



## Nige™

Suarez.fpalm I'd be amazed if there's any Liverpool fans still defending him now after that even after all the shit he's done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

They'll get over it, just as I did with Cesc/RVP.

It's the life of football. You're a big club, but there are bigger clubs than you. 

Arsene needs to stop dicking around and get this done. Come back with a £47.5m offer, and £160k w/p for Suarez. Finish this, you dick. :wenger


----------



## CGS

Can we just let Suarez fuck off already. Is bad enough that he made some bullshit story up about hating the English media it he also has not give a single fuck about the club despite them damn near putting their necks on the line and making themselves look bad just to help him. Plus its clear he isn't gonna let up with a move so we may as well just cash in on him. 

Also I have no real doubts anymore than he would move to Arsenal and and not give a single fuck about us. He'll I'm sure he would even cheat against us too :lol. The guy is pretty much in it for himself. I'd be sad to see a talented player go but I certainly wouldn't miss that attitude


----------



## Jaxx

Fuck Suarez, still wouldn't sell him to Arsenal though. I'd be on the phone to every foreign club willing to pay 40m.


----------



## reDREDD

why would suarez go to arsenal?

a club thats, you know, teetering on the cliff of no CL football, and only marginally better than liverpool currently?


----------



## Joel

JOAL.COM said:


> why would suarez go to arsenal?
> 
> a club thats, you know, teetering on the cliff of no CL football, and only marginally better than liverpool currently?


Cause he will improve them immensely, they are already in the Champions League, they always make it in the top 4, they have a great coach no matter what anyone out there says and everyone and Mozza's ma is underestimating them as usual.

If they get Suarez and then go out there and add a solid defensive minded midfielder then are fine.


----------



## CGS

JOAL.COM said:


> why would suarez go to arsenal?
> 
> a club thats, you know, teetering on the cliff of no CL football, and only marginally better than liverpool currently?


Because they currently do ave champions league football. Yeah it isn't the smartest move but its clear at this stage that Suarez would rather go to them than stay with us unless Marid come knocking.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Joel said:


> Cause he will improve them immensely, they are already in the Champions League, they always make it in the top 4, they have a great coach no matter what anyone out there says and everyone and Mozza's ma is underestimating them as usual.
> 
> If they get Suarez and then go out there and add a solid defensive minded midfielder then are fine.


Listen to this guy. He's smart. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

no he isnt

he supports chelsea for gods sake. what a wanker


----------



## etched Chaos

I wonder what Arsene will do when Suarez is suspended for a dozen games a season ? The improvement he provides is negated by the fact that he's a bellend that will get himself suspended for alot of games every season. It's that sort of behaviour which is why he's not the one being chased by Madrid for 100 million.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

A rival club hating us because we're poaching their best player, as opposed to a rival club pitying us because they poached our best player, is a strange feeling. Not entirely unwelcome, but strange. 

Arsene needs to lock this shit down soon, though. Real soon.


----------



## CNew2

Just saw on a sports book site that the odds on who will win the EPL seem a bit...off, to me. United are the favorite, followed closely by City and Chelsea, then Arsenal's in 4th, Tottenham 5th and Liverpool is 6th. Everton was next, but they were like +15,000, it seemed absurd.

The more I read of Suarez, the more I get my hopes up that he'll sign  disappointment is bound to happen in the coming days.


----------



## EGame

Apparently Barca are accepting the possibility of not signing a CB. 

We on suicide watch now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I told ya, you can have Vermaelen.

Or Miquel.

But Boscielny? :hayden3


----------



## Destiny

Suarez can piss off. Sell him now for 45m and sign some quality players. Hope he fails at Arsenal, if he ends up going there. Has no respect for Liverpool FC and all he cares about is himself. Selfish prick.


----------



## ABK

Destiny said:


> Suarez can piss off. Sell him now for 45m and sign some quality players.* Hope he fails at Arsenal*, if he ends up going there. Has no respect for Liverpool FC and all he cares about is himself. Selfish prick.


:hayden3


----------



## Razor King

#FreeSuarez


----------



## Victarion

I mean, he won't fail though, or at the very least chances are slim. He'll score plenty of goals. If Arsenal are the only club who want him Liverpool should keep him, if that's not the case they'll get plenty of money and shouldn't sell to a rival. It's giving Arsenal exactly what they're looking for (or one of the things) and even if Liverpool strengthen the players they bring in won't be as good as Suarez. 

Sell foreign or keep, anything else is bad for Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny

exactly^


----------



## Victarion

Although this release clause business with the 40 million seems fairly messy, surely it should be obvious what it means as it should be a written contract?


----------



## wkdsoul

Prob states he is allowed to talk to any club directly that bids over £40mil, doesnt mean Liverpool have to sell him for that. A contract clause not a release clause.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

If Arsenal are the only ones with legitimate interest than expect the bench and Luis to become very well acquantated

But enough about him. It's all about dat Diego


----------



## DA

Son of a bitch. Fuck you Suarez. Fuck you and the hag that brought you into this world. 

LOL 'broken promise'.

I will LOL when Arsenal finish second in their CL group to some Turkish side and then get jackhammered up the arse by Barca in the Last 16.


----------



## Green Light

Who is this woodward character, is he related to jedward?


----------



## mblonde09

Mikey Damage said:


> They'll get over it, just as I did with Cesc/RVP.
> 
> It's the life of football. You're a big club, but there are bigger clubs than you.
> 
> Arsene needs to stop dicking around and get this done. Come back with *a £47.5m offer*, and £160k w/p for Suarez. Finish this, you dick. :wenger


Arsenal are not bigger than Liverpool though - and they never will be. That's still not enough, anyway.


----------



## wkdsoul

mblonde09 said:


> Arsenal are not bigger than Liverpool though - and they never will be. That's still not enough, anyway.


In the eyes of a player they are, compared to Liverpool, consistent CL football.

I'm on talking fans, trophies, history all that bollox, but consistently higher placed and in regular CL football, to a player that a better offer/bigger club.

I hope Suarez ends up on the bench all year anyway, Cunt.


----------



## Razor King

Haven't seen him play all that much, but Sebastian Perez is on trail here. He's a 18 year old Colombian DM. Any DM is welcome as far as I'm concerned.

And, this whole "big club" argument that Liverpool fans fall back to us utterly lame. It doesn't matter. It's like me laughing at Chelsea and City because we are "bigger" than them, and you know what--only the ones with poor present look at their past for gratification. It's stupid. What happened in '71 should be left to that.

On Suarez, I understand the emotions. Who better to understand than a Gunner? Yet, Suarez going for 45 million would be only 5 less than Falcao and would be the second highest transfer fee in PL history. In terms of business, it would be a profitable move and with 45 million, a replacement--albeit not as good--would be easily available.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

EGame said:


> Apparently Barca are accepting the possibility of not signing a CB.
> 
> We on suicide watch now.


Not buying a CB when we had the opportunities the past few seasons has come back to really hurt us.

http://www.totalbarca.com/2013/opinion-pieces/the-center-back-conundrum-atoning-for-past-mistakes/

good read on our center back situation


----------



## Kenny

looks like we got cissohko on loan for a season?


----------



## Quasi Juice

So apparently Anzhi has fired Meulensteen after only 2 weeks at the helm. Big names like Zhirkov, Denisov and Kokorin (after only 2 weeks under contract!) are set to join Dinamo Moscow. Lacina Traore to Zenit (beast of a striker). Anzhi's owner Kerimov is crazy...


----------



## wkdsoul

Quasi Juice said:


> So apparently Anzhi has fired Meulensteen after only 2 weeks at the helm. Big names like Zhirkov, Denisov and Kokorin (after only 2 weeks under contract!) are set to join Dinamo Moscow. Lacina Traore to Zenit (beast of a striker). Anzhi's owner Kerimov is crazy...


He's transfer listed them all, cue a fucking transfer scramble or Tottenham to swap Bale for 14 players..


----------



## Kiz

so that's actually true then? staggering

i guess this is what happens when you throw money at a club and don't have a proper structure in place. chelsea did it, we've done it, clubs like psg, monaco and anzhi need to work towards it too now. malaga tried to do it and it all fell apart.

if anzhi are going to fuck off the russian players, how will they form a team?


----------



## Desecrated

Well, you do need structure. But structure also comes. For Chelsea it came, for City it's due to come in the next few seasons. For PSG and Monaco, their inevitable successes will form the pillars of structure. For Anzhi, they should of persisted. But Meulensteen was a weird choice for a manager. No previous experience in management except a failed job in Denmark? Wasn't going to end well.

But Anzhi are selling the wrong players. Traore, Zhirkov etc, wrong choices. Shouldn't of resigned Samba to start. He's gone mercenary.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> It's a shit feeling. But it happens. Now give us Suarez.


pay the 50 fucking mil and you can have him. Its a pretty simple concept. Liverpool value him higher than 40 mil, we have absolutely no obligation to sell Suarez, so pay the valuation or fuck right off. Alternatively Suarez can buy out his contract or submit a written transfer request. 

Nothing would please me more than selling Suarez to Arsenal and getting top 4 while they miss out. Wouldn't happen but i would piss myself laughing if it did.


----------



## united_07

disappointing lack of WOODWARD in the last few pages, he's about to pull off the greatest transfer in the history and you're all going on about fucking suarez, fpalm


1 DAY TO GO


----------



## TheResurrection

It'll be quite funny if Suarez is forced to stay at Liverpool. He's an uncontrollable cunt at the best of times, I can't imagine what he'll be like if he's being held somewhere against his will.


----------



## reDREDD

TOMORROW IS THE DAY

and he couldnt have picked a better one, its Eid!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Victarion said:


> I mean, he won't fail though, or at the very least chances are slim. He'll score plenty of goals. If Arsenal are the only club who want him Liverpool should keep him, if that's not the case they'll get plenty of money and shouldn't sell to a rival. It's giving Arsenal exactly what they're looking for (or one of the things) and even if Liverpool strengthen the players they bring in won't be as good as Suarez.
> 
> Sell foreign or keep, anything else is bad for Liverpool.


In theory, yeah, that's all good and should be the case from Liverpool's point of view. But last year United were the only team that came in with any real intent for Van Persie. We'd rather have sold him to a foreign club, but that didn't happen. He wanted to go to United, United wanted him, that's where he went. Situations aren't identical, but they're similar enough. Liverpool would clearly rather sell Suarez (well, they'd rather keep him, just like we'd rather have kept Van Persie, but both players in question aren't/weren't interested in that) to a Real or whoever, but right now they're preoccupied with the Bale nonsense and, as far as it seems, we're the only other team that's showed genuine interest in Suarez. And he wants to come here.

If I'm Liverpool then I absolutely don't want to sell to a rival. I'm Arsenal and I didn't want to sell Narsi or Van Persie or even Cashley to a rival. But shit happens.

Wenger needs to pay the money yesterday, though.



Donnacha said:


> Son of a bitch. Fuck you Suarez. Fuck you and the hag that brought you into this world.
> 
> LOL 'broken promise'.
> 
> *I will LOL when Arsenal finish second in their CL group to some Turkish side and then get jackhammered up the arse by Barca in the Last 16.*


This'll almost certainly happen, but it's pretty clear Suarez would rather get jackhammered up the arse by Barca in the last 16 of the Champions League than get jackhammered up the arse by Zenit in the last 32 of the Europa League.


----------



## God™

GOD of CUNT said:


> This'll almost certainly happen, but it's pretty clear Suarez would rather get jackhammered up the arse by Barca in the last 16 of the Champions League than get jackhammered up the arse by Zenit in the last 32 of the Europa League.


:torres


----------



## BANKSY

Did anyone expect anything less from Suarez?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

God™;22205921 said:


> :torres


If the theme is ex-Top strikers haunting their former club/proving them wrong (a la :torres CL win with Chelsea in 2012 to the chagrin of Liverpool, and :rvp winning the league to the backdrop of disgruntled Arsenal fans) then Suarez if he comes to Arsenal means they goin' win a trophy.


























The 4th place trophy. :wenger


----------



## DA

I don't recall ever getting jackhammered up the arse by Zenit. 3-3 and losing on away goals, I do. :brodgers


----------



## EGame

DFUSCMAN said:


> Not buying a CB when we had the opportunities the past few seasons has come back to really hurt us.
> 
> http://www.totalbarca.com/2013/opinion-pieces/the-center-back-conundrum-atoning-for-past-mistakes/
> 
> good read on our center back situation


Haha I just finished reading that actually.

We've officially put in a bid for David Luiz. I honestly cannot see Chelsea selling him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Donnacha said:


> I don't recall ever getting jackhammered up the arse by Zenit. 3-3 and losing on away goals, I do. :brodgers


Semantics. 3-3 and losing on away goals, 63-0 with Messi scoring 50 in the first half; going out is still going out. He'd just rather be going out in the Champions League as opposed to playing no European football at all.


----------



## united_07

wonder where Barca are getting the money for Luiz


----------



## Rush

Torres has haunted us and/or proved us wrong? lolwut


----------



## seabs

*Chelsea sell Luiz to fund the move for Rooney. 

Utd sell Rooney to fund the move for Ronaldo.

Madrid sell Ronaldo to fund the move for Bale.

LIKE










Then Spurs sell Bale to fund the move for their purchase of Qatar.*


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> wonder where Barca are getting the money for Luiz


From the 50m that was rejected for Thiago Silva. :jose


----------



## Green Light

Newcastle get a loan from Wonga to sign :downing :mark:

Paid back at a low interest rate of 10,000% rising to 50,000% after 3 months


----------



## Razor King

Is it true that Barca are bidding 40 million for Luiz?


----------



## EGame

Razor King said:


> Is it true that Barca are bidding 40 million for Luiz?


I think it was 30 million. 

No way would Luiz be worth 40 million, but Chelsea could easily ask for that and we would likely pay. The ball is in Chelsea's court. 

I don't think they would sell him either way.


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> Torres has haunted us and/or proved us wrong? lolwut


Since he left Liverpool he was won the European Championship, won the UEFA Champions League, won the FA Cup defeating Liverpool in the Final, won the Europa League scoring in the final, won the Euro 2013 Golden Boot and won the Confederations Cup Golden Boot.

Of the two guys you replaced him with, one was signed for £35m then loaned out and sold at a massive loss, the other dragged your club's name through the mud, made nearly all of your fans look like tools for defending him, made an absolute twat out of your greatest legend and got him sacked, and is now prepared to fight the club in court to get away from you.

Liverpool have got egg all over their faces about Torres.


----------



## seabs

*They could survive without him. Azpi/Bran/Gaz/Twat isn't the worst back 4 possible with Terry in there too. I guess it depends on how highly Jose rates him and where. If it's further up the pitch to replace Mikel then he'll probably stay. If it's at CB then I can see them being open to it for a fee like £40m. 

A Barca CB pairing of Pique/Luiz opens a whole other world of potential hilarity though.*


----------



## Joel

TheResurrection said:


> Since he left Liverpool he was won the European Championship, won the UEFA Champions League, won the FA Cup defeating Liverpool in the Final, won the Europa League scoring in the final, won the Euro 2013 Golden Boot and won the Confederations Cup Golden Boot.
> 
> Of the two guys you replaced him with, one was signed for £35m then loaned out and sold at a massive loss, the other dragged your club's name through the mud, made nearly all of your fans look like tools for defending him, made an absolute twat out of your greatest legend and got him sacked, and is now prepared to fight the club in court to get away from you.
> 
> Liverpool have got egg all over their faces about Torres.


The only egg in the face Liverpool have is wasting more than half of that £50m on Carroll. You can list all those things Torres has won, but he had no hand in any of thoses trophies. And he has done absolutely nothing when he has played against Liverpool. Selling a past it player for £50m = Liverpool won the transfer :brodgers


----------



## united_07

Mundo Deportivo are saying Barca are bidding €20-25m for Luiz, they paid €25m so there is no chance of that getting accepted


----------



## Kiz

anzhi owner apparently on the verge of pulling the plug

i'd take zhirkov and fuck off kolarov. willian too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Considering how much Barca like to make us miserable, I'm surprised they haven't come after Koscielny yet. Better straight up defender than Luiz and would cost a shit load less than £40 million. Naturally I hope they keep their filthy mitts off, but still, that seems like smarter money. 

I thought they might've had a look at Vertonghen by this point as well.


----------



## Kiz

the thing with luiz is he's flexible, he's young and he's talented. he's suspect defensively but he improved that a lot last season. plus he can play midfield too which fits in with what barca love, and he's a talented footballer.

however, jose selling anything to barca that would improve barca? nah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

GOD of CUNT said:


> Considering how much Barca like to make us miserable, I'm surprised they haven't come after Koscielny yet. Better straight up defender than Luiz and would cost a shit load less than £40 million. Naturally I hope they keep their filthy mitts off, but still, that seems like smarter money.
> 
> *I thought they might've had a look at Vertonghen by this point as well.*


Apparently they were interested last season when we signed him. Probably wasn't huge interest though, otherwise he probably would have gone there instead.


----------



## Joel

I don't want Luiz to go. But £35-40m for a defender is a lot of money.

However, if Mundo Deportivo is correct and it's only €20-25m then they can:


----------



## TheResurrection

Joel said:


> The only egg in the face Liverpool have is wasting more than half of that £50m on Carroll. You can list all those things Torres has won, but he had no hand in any of thoses trophies. And he has done absolutely nothing when he has played against Liverpool. Selling a past it player for £50m = Liverpool won the transfer :brodgers


Liverpool won the transfer, Chelsea won the Champions League, Europa League and FA Cup with him as part of his squad and Torres won golden boots in international competitions. It was a great move for Torres and for Chelsea.


----------



## Jaxx

It was a good move for Torres regardless of what he contributed to cup wins, at the end of the day he's got all those winners medals. Also a good move for Liverpool since we got £50m for a striker on the decline. Chelsea came off worse though, they've got an overpaid shite striker leading their line every week.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Liverpool then proceeded to use 80% of that Torres money to get the almighty Carroll and :hendo


----------



## Rush

^ :hendo6 Hendo wasn't a bad buy though



TheResurrection said:


> Since he left Liverpool he was won the European Championship, won the UEFA Champions League, won the FA Cup defeating Liverpool in the Final, won the Europa League scoring in the final, won the Euro 2013 Golden Boot and won the Confederations Cup Golden Boot.
> 
> Of the two guys you replaced him with, one was signed for £35m then loaned out and sold at a massive loss, the other dragged your club's name through the mud, made nearly all of your fans look like tools for defending him, made an absolute twat out of your greatest legend and got him sacked, and is now prepared to fight the club in court to get away from you.
> 
> Liverpool have got egg all over their faces about Torres.


How does the Torres transfer have anything to do Suarez and Carroll? We got 50 mil for a striker that wanted to leave (sound familiar?), the fact that we invested that money poorly in the case of Carroll is completely irrelevant.



Joel said:


> The only egg in the face Liverpool have is wasting more than half of that £50m on Carroll. You can list all those things Torres has won, but he had no hand in any of thoses trophies. And he has done absolutely nothing when he has played against Liverpool. Selling a past it player for £50m = Liverpool won the transfer :brodgers


bingo.


----------



## Jaxx

Or we used half that money to buy :suarez1


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> ^ :hendo6 Hendo wasn't a bad buy though
> 
> 
> 
> How does the Torres transfer have anything to do Suarez and Carroll? We got 50 mil for a striker that wanted to leave (sound familiar?), the fact that we invested that money poorly in the case of Carroll is completely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> bingo.


Yeah, you got £50m and pissed it up the wall. Torres' career has gone from strength to strength, he plays in the Champions League every year, wins club trophies, wins European Championships, wins Golden Boots and gets selected for arguably the greatest ever national team. Liverpool are delighted to win a Capitol One Cup and think finishing 6th represents progress.

Torres made a great move for his career, he proved wrong every Liverpool fan who said he was making the wrong move or laughed at him when he was having a bit of a goal drought. We all know who got the last laugh.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Kiz said:


> the thing with luiz is he's flexible, he's young and he's talented. he's suspect defensively but he improved that a lot last season. plus he can play midfield too which fits in with what barca love, and he's a talented footballer.
> 
> however, jose selling anything to barca that would improve barca? nah.


Yeah, I definitely get the sense that Barca's interest in Luiz isn't solely based on him being being a centre half.


----------



## mblonde09

TheResurrection said:


> Yeah, you got £50m and pissed it up the wall. Torres' career has gone from strength to strength, he plays in the Champions League every year, wins club trophies, wins European Championships, wins Golden Boots and *gets selected for arguably the greatest ever national team. * Liverpool are delighted to win a Capitol One Cup and think finishing 6th represents progress.
> 
> Torres made a great move for his career, he proved wrong every Liverpool fan who said he was making the wrong move or laughed at him when he was having a bit of a goal drought. We all know who got the last laugh.


So what? You make it sound as though Torres only started playing for Spain, when he left Liverpool. He had his best years for Spain, while he was a red. Pretty irrelevant though, since he spends most of his time on the bench now, anyway.


----------



## Rush

TheResurrection said:


> Yeah, you got £50m and pissed it up the wall. Torres' career has gone from strength to strength, he plays in the Champions League every year, wins club trophies, wins European Championships, wins Golden Boots and gets selected for arguably the greatest ever national team. Liverpool are delighted to win a Capitol One Cup and think finishing 6th represents progress.
> 
> Torres made a great move for his career, he proved wrong every Liverpool fan who said he was making the wrong move or laughed at him when he was having a bit of a goal drought. We all know who got the last laugh.


Again, how does anything Chelsea or Spain accomplish with Torres in the squad have any bearing at all on the transfer? 50 mil for a player who was ravaged by injuries, not playing nearly at his peak and who sent in a transfer request. Anyone trying to argue that it was a poor move for us is a complete mong.


----------



## TheResurrection

mblonde09 said:


> So what? You make it sound as though Torres only started playing for Spain, when he left Liverpool. He had his best years for Spain, while he was a red. Pretty irrelevant though, since he spends most of his time on the bench now, anyway.


Do you think he'd have been selected for Spain if he was still squandering his career in mid-table with Liverpool? I don't.



Rush said:


> Again, how does anything Chelsea or Spain accomplish with Torres in the squad have any bearing at all on the transfer? 50 mil for a player who was ravaged by injuries, not playing nearly at his peak and who sent in a transfer request. Anyone trying to argue that it was a poor move for us is a complete mong.


Chelsea added a player to their squad and he played a part in their greatest ever success, who knows if they would have achieved it without him. You also can't look at the deal in isolation - you only asked for £50m because of how much you got screwed on Carroll, as Mr. Henry explained, you were going to ask for whatever Newcastle wanted for Carroll + £15m. You have to consider what you did with the £50m when evaluating whether it was a good transfer.


----------



## Rush

TheResurrection said:


> *Do you think he'd have been selected for Spain if he was still squandering his career in mid-table with Liverpool? I don't.
> *
> 
> 
> Chelsea added a player to their squad and he played a part in their greatest ever success, who knows if they would have achieved it without him. You also can't look at the deal in isolation - you only asked for £50m because of how much you got screwed on Carroll, as Mr. Henry explained, you were going to ask for whatever Newcastle wanted for Carroll + £15m. You have to consider what you did with the £50m when evaluating whether it was a good transfer.


He won the 2008 euros and got named in the team of the tournament and won the 2010 world cup while at liverpool :hayden3 Do you try and look foolish or does it come naturally? You don't have to look at what we did with the money to evaluate whether selling Torres for 50 mil was a good idea :lmao Also he played 142 times for Liverpool, scoring 81 goals. Played 131 games for Chelsea and scored 34. His individual play has visibly diminished since his transfer to Chelsea.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Anyone else hate Phil Thompson being an idiot over the whole Suarez situation or is it just me. He needs to get a grip at the fact liverpool aren't a major club anymore. I don't have a clue if there's any player that wouldn't want to be playing champions league football.


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> He won the 2008 euros and got named in the team of the tournament and won the 2010 world cup while at liverpool :hayden3 Do you try and look foolish or does it come naturally? You don't have to look at what we did with the money to evaluate whether selling Torres for 50 mil was a good idea :lmao Also he played 142 times for Liverpool, scoring 81 goals. Played 131 games for Chelsea and scored 34. His individual play has visibly diminished since his transfer to Chelsea.


Yeah, Liverpool were actually a decent side leading up those tournaments though, playing in Champions League and Europa League Semi Finals, admittedly in 2009/10 they were pretty crap but he still had his reputation. It would have dissipated even faster if he'd stayed at Anfield.

He's scored less goals because his role has changed.


----------



## CGS

TheResurrection said:


> Liverpool won the transfer, Chelsea won the Champions League, Europa League and FA Cup with him as part of his squad and Torres won golden boots in international competitions. It was a great move for Torres and for Chelsea.


Players like Jose Bosignwa are also Champions league and FA cup winners. Your point is invalid. 

Torres proved no liverpool fan wrong. We thought £50m for him was brilliant business and till this day it stil lis. Chelsea and Spain went on to win a bunch of stuff but none of them were really down to Torres. He didn't provide no match winning goals, beast through defences, even perform at a MOTM level. Frankly the year he won everything at Chelsea was arguably his worst year as a player.

Edit

HUMBLED 8*D


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

If any player in recent times being sold from Liverpool could be considered an "egg on their face" case it's Xabi Alonso, really. Maybe. To an extent. Rafa seemed to want to get rid of him for a while and somehow didn't realise he was one of the ten best central midfielders in the world. Wasn't he more interested in bringing in Gareth Barry? He eventually went to Madrid where he won a La Liga title, while Liverpool have since slipped out of the top 4 and been on a slow decline since (not that the sale of Alonso is directly responsible, even if it's certainly arguable he was their most important player at points, but it is what it is). 

With Torres, I was never under the impression Liverpool were actively trying to get rid of him, despite him at times looking like a shadow of what he was in his first few seasons with them. Torres has won trophies with Chelsea, yeah. But Liverpool probably knew that he would when they sold him. For Chelsea, Torres clearly hasn't hit the level he hit when he was at his best for Liverpool, but Kenny never (at least I hope he never) decided he'd rather have his Gareth Barry in Andy Carroll so Torres needed shipping out the door. The vast majority of people probably expected Torres to come out of whatever slump he'd been in before being sold. It hasn't really happened, but that doesn't change the original point, anyway - Liverpool never actively tried to move him on. 

It's like when people say Arsenal have egg on their face because of the Van Persie sale or the Fabregas/Nasri/Adebayor/Cole/etc sales. We never wanted to sell those players. They wanted to leave, and when they did leave, every Arsenal fan either knew or strongly suspected they'd win trophies with the clubs they went to. That's not really getting egg on our faces. That's more like being slapped in the face with a big bag of shit that we could see being hurled at us from a mile away yet were unable to move out of the way of. 

Liverpool never said, "Torres is a lump of garbage now so let's cash in and get fifty mil for him because he won't win anything anywhere at this point anyway. Viva Andy Carroll!" Liverpool wasted a large chunk of that fifty mil on a donkey, sure, but I'm not 100% convinced the spot they'd be in right now would be THAT much better if they hadn't cashed in and sold Torres in the first place. Because all of those trophies he's won while at Chelsea are great and fair play to him for it and all that shit, but would the form he's shown since being there really have made a ton of difference to Liverpool over the last few seasons had he stayed? Maybe he could've stepped in for Suarez while he was serving a suspension for eating babies or w/e, but other than that...would it?


----------



## Liam Miller

Please Luiz don't be the one twat who shows loyalty, leave the prem and go to barca.


Also thread title :mark: :moyes1


----------



## Rush

Yeah but we (yeah i speak for every Liverpool fan :side still love Alonso. fucking Rafa.


----------



## united_07

he's deleted it now

doesnt take a genius to work out who is referring to...


----------



## Razor King

The sale of Torres was a genius from the part of Liverpool--all undone. It turned out to be 15 million + Carroll for Torres. :kenny




GOD of CUNT said:


> If any player in recent times being sold from Liverpool could be considered an "egg on their face" case it's Xabi Alonso, really. Maybe. To an extent. Rafa seemed to want to get rid of him for a while and somehow didn't realise he was one of the ten best central midfielders in the world. Wasn't he more interested in bringing in Gareth Barry? He eventually went to Madrid where he won a La Liga title, while Liverpool have since slipped out of the top 4 and been on a slow decline since (not that the sale of Alonso is directly responsible, even if it's certainly arguable he was their most important player at points, but it is what it is).
> 
> With Torres, I was never under the impression Liverpool were actively trying to get rid of him, despite him at times looking like a shadow of what he was in his first few seasons with them. Torres has won trophies with Chelsea, yeah. But Liverpool probably knew that he would when they sold him. For Chelsea, Torres clearly hasn't hit the level he hit when he was at his best for Liverpool, but Kenny never (at least I hope he never) decided he'd rather have his Gareth Barry in Andy Carroll so Torres needed shipping out the door. The vast majority of people probably expected Torres to come out of whatever slump he'd been in before being sold. It hasn't really happened, but that doesn't change the original point, anyway - Liverpool never actively tried to move him on.
> 
> It's like when people say Arsenal have egg on their face because of the Van Persie sale or the Fabregas/Nasri/Adebayor/Cole/etc sales. We never wanted to sell those players. They wanted to leave, and when they did leave, every Arsenal fan either knew or strongly suspected they'd win trophies with the clubs they went to. That's not really getting egg on our faces. That's more like being slapped in the face with a big bag of shit that we could see being hurled at us from a mile away yet were unable to move out of the way of.
> 
> Liverpool never said, "Torres is a lump of garbage now so let's cash in and get fifty mil for him because he won't win anything anywhere at this point anyway. Viva Andy Carroll!" Liverpool wasted a large chunk of that fifty mil on a donkey, sure, but I'm not 100% convinced the spot they'd be in right now would be THAT much better if they hadn't cashed in and sold Torres in the first place. Because all of those trophies he's won while at Chelsea are great and fair play to him for it and all that shit, but would the form he's shown since being there really have made a ton of difference to Liverpool over the last few seasons had he stayed? Maybe he could've stepped in for Suarez while he was serving a suspension for eating babies or w/e, but other than that...would it?


We got 24 million for Nasri and 25 million for Adebayor. Those deals were fine because Nasri hasn't shown anything except his 4 months at Arsenal, while we all know about Ade.

Cole's deal was strange though, like what the fuck? Fabregas was crying to leave and van Persie wrote an open letter, so they wanted out desperately. In the case of Cole, we let him go because we wouldn't pay him less than what we're paying Ramsey now. Or worse, we wouldn't pay him 8k more than we're paying Bendtner.


----------



## Humph

united_07 said:


> he's deleted it now
> 
> doesnt take a genius to work out who is referring to...




I always wondered why Bendtner was so weird.


----------



## Kiz

would explain why the boy is so hyper all the time


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

GOD of CUNT said:


> If any player in recent times being sold from Liverpool could be considered an "egg on their face" case it's Xabi Alonso, really. Maybe. To an extent. Rafa seemed to want to get rid of him for a while and somehow didn't realise he was one of the ten best central midfielders in the world. Wasn't he more interested in bringing in Gareth Barry? He eventually went to Madrid where he won a La Liga title, while Liverpool have since slipped out of the top 4 and been on a slow decline since (not that the sale of Alonso is directly responsible, even if it's certainly arguable he was their most important player at points, but it is what it is).
> 
> With Torres, I was never under the impression Liverpool were actively trying to get rid of him, despite him at times looking like a shadow of what he was in his first few seasons with them. Torres has won trophies with Chelsea, yeah. But Liverpool probably knew that he would when they sold him. For Chelsea, Torres clearly hasn't hit the level he hit when he was at his best for Liverpool, but Kenny never (at least I hope he never) decided he'd rather have his Gareth Barry in Andy Carroll so Torres needed shipping out the door. The vast majority of people probably expected Torres to come out of whatever slump he'd been in before being sold. It hasn't really happened, but that doesn't change the original point, anyway - Liverpool never actively tried to move him on.
> 
> It's like when people say Arsenal have egg on their face because of the Van Persie sale or the Fabregas/Nasri/Adebayor/Cole/etc sales. We never wanted to sell those players. They wanted to leave, and when they did leave, every Arsenal fan either knew or strongly suspected they'd win trophies with the clubs they went to. That's not really getting egg on our faces. That's more like being slapped in the face with a big bag of shit that we could see being hurled at us from a mile away yet were unable to move out of the way of.
> 
> Liverpool never said, "Torres is a lump of garbage now so let's cash in and get fifty mil for him because he won't win anything anywhere at this point anyway. Viva Andy Carroll!" Liverpool wasted a large chunk of that fifty mil on a donkey, sure, but I'm not 100% convinced the spot they'd be in right now would be THAT much better if they hadn't cashed in and sold Torres in the first place. Because all of those trophies he's won while at Chelsea are great and fair play to him for it and all that shit, but would the form he's shown since being there really have made a ton of difference to Liverpool over the last few seasons had he stayed? Maybe he could've stepped in for Suarez while he was serving a suspension for eating babies or w/e, but other than that...would it?


Xabi got shipped out because he and Rafa had an awful relationship by the end of his tenure here. I think it was a combination of Rafa's very public pursuit of Barry and Rafa criticizing Xabi for being at the birth of his child and not at a Champions League match. 

At the end of the day 30 million for Xabi wasn't so bad except for the fact we spent the majority on Aquaman and not on David Silva who we were linked that whole summer. Then the wheels came off the team and here we are



united_07 said:


> he's deleted it now
> 
> doesnt take a genius to work out who is referring to...


Twitter is a warzone right now


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> he's deleted it now
> 
> doesnt take a genius to work out who is referring to...


----------



## Green Light

united_07 said:


> he's deleted it now
> 
> doesnt take a genius to work out who is referring to...


Always suspected Wenger was a coke fiend


GOAT celebration btw. I think everyone would forgive Suarez for all his sins if pulled out a rolled up £50 note and crawled along the touchline pretending to do a line


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Jack was on coke earlier in career, but off it now..he should go back.

#freesuarez

did it happen yet?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Rush said:


> Yeah but we (yeah i speak for every Liverpool fan :side still love Alonso. fucking Rafa.


Yeah, most of us still love Cesc as well. If he or Alonso wound up at, say, United...I doubt there'd be too many Arsenal/Liverpool fans going to bat for them. 

Most of the time they're still alright if they fuck off abroad somewhere. 



Razor King said:


> We got 24 million for Nasri and 25 million for Adebayor. Those deals were fine because Nasri hasn't shown anything except his 4 months at Arsenal, while we all know about Ade.
> 
> Cole's deal was strange though, like what the fuck? Fabregas was crying to leave and van Persie wrote an open letter, so they wanted out desperately. In the case of Cole, we let him go because we wouldn't pay him less than what we're paying Ramsey now. Or worse, we wouldn't pay him 8k more than we're paying Bendtner.


I have no real complaints about the sale of Nasri. The Adebayor sale was a great bit of business, all things considered. Fabregas and RVP were always going to go eventually if we didn't start winning trophies. We got around £60 million for them both, so w/e (haven't really done anything with that £60 million in terms of replacements, though. Yet...). 

Cole can smoke a dick. I mean, Nasri and Adebayor can as well, I guess, but they at least made it relatively public they wanted out. Cesc and RVP gave us plenty of good years and went out when they thought they had nothing left to do here, so fair enough to that. Cole was just...I don't even know. Dude was/is better than fucking Bendtner-range quality, but everything that went on with the behind the scenes dealings and all that shit...fuck'm.


----------



## Mikey Damage

are Spurs really signing Capoue? Why?


----------



## EGame

Samu Eto'o is listed on the transfer market!

motherofgod.jpg 

I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kiz

napoli would still have a bit of cash lying around. adl loves a good show. hellloooooo eto'o

bloody hell that would be fantastic to see.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Doesn't Eto'o have the biggest salary in football? He'll probably just stay there another season and retire.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> Yeah but we (yeah i speak for every Liverpool fan :side still love Alonso. fucking Rafa.


Alonso enaldo. Yeah no one wanted him gone, I honestly don't think there was a single Liverpool fan who was actually happy at that sale. That pretty much fucked us up bad.



Quasi Juice said:


> Doesn't Eto'o have the biggest salary in football? He'll probably just stay there another season and retire.












By the time I would have read your post, got this pic and post this he would have earned close to £100 :lmao fucking amazing


----------



## Kiz

toulouse president has apparently on radio in france said capoue to spurs for 10 mil euros + 2 mil bonuses. player rejected cardiff


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> are Spurs really signing Capoue? Why?


Fucking this and fucking why indeed. :cuss:


----------



## Vader

If we swapped centre midfields with spurs we'd piss this league. Fuck, I'd give a bollock just to have Southamptons.


----------



## Kiz

i wonder with the capoue transfer (presuming it's true) it might mean there's something in the holtby back to germany rumours from a week or 2 back.


----------



## Liam Miller

Vader said:


> If we swapped centre midfields with spurs we'd piss this league. Fuck, I'd give a bollock just to have Southamptons.


I'd just have Dembele or Sandro.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Presume Capoue will be playing CB.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wilshere? Coke?

What?


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> he's deleted it now
> 
> doesnt take a genius to work out who is referring to...


Arsenal Away Boyz? :wenger

https://soundcloud.com/theawayboyz/away-boyz-down-under


----------



## mblonde09

Rush said:


> Yeah but we (yeah i speak for every Liverpool fan :side still love Alonso. fucking Rafa.





CGS said:


> Alonso enaldo. *Yeah no one wanted him gone, I honestly don't think there was a single Liverpool fan who was actually happy at that sale. That pretty much fucked us up bad.*


Yep. Still boggles the mind to this day. I'll never understand why Rafa even _contemplated_ replacing Alonso, with Gareth Barry.


----------



## Kiz

danish outlet ekstrabladet.dk saying barca have offered 20 mil for agger.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Kiz said:


> danish outlet ekstrabladet.dk saying barca have offered 20 mil for agger.


lol


----------



## DA

LOL Barca. Absolutely no chance Agger will leave.


----------



## Joel

They'll make Agger believe he has Barca DNA and then it'll be all over :brodgers

Man, we're just a few hours away from VIVA RONALDO being back home. It's so exciting being a United fan right now. WOODWARD our SAVIOUR!


----------



## united_07

Yep, no doubt Ed will announce it late tomorrow to build up the anticipation


----------



## Liam Miller

Woodward is an Alan Partridge like charatcer.


----------



## Humph

FUCK, Suarez got photographed about 2 seconds from one of my mates and 5 minutes away from him, if I could of gotten him to sign my Arsenal shirt :lol


----------



## CGS

Dusrez? Is he some young french kid? :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

Sounds like someone else has been on the coke, tut tut alex.


----------



## EGame

We're gonna end up with either Luiz or Agger. 

Don't care which one it is, as long as we sign them.


----------



## mblonde09

Barca can fuck off.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Kelvin's coming home...!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hank Scorpio said:


> lol


Jack Rodwell has an his Everton debut date tattooed on him, he left.


----------



## Liam Miller

Agger is a celtic fan obviously.


----------



## danny_boy

Arnold Tricky said:


> Kelvin's coming home...!


Worst Transfer Window Ever! enaldo


----------



## EskiBhoy

Joel said:


> You can list all those things Torres has won, but he had no hand in any of thoses trophies.












Obviously Liverpool got the best from that deal but Torres was key in Chelsea winning the Champions League.



Arnold Tricky said:


> Kelvin's coming home...!


Yep, I told you he would be here to get us through this round though.

Really disapointing to lose out best defender, midfeilder and stiker in one window, but that what happens with sucess. Its a a backwards step for Wilson but I can understand him wanting to be close to his family.

Hopefully Van dijk can step up and replace him.



TNA_WWE said:


> Agger is a celtic fan obviously.


I think you are saying this in tongue and cheek?

But he actually is a Celtic fan. When he signed for Liverpool he said something about already knowing the words to YNWA due to being a Celtic fan.


----------



## Joel

EskiBhoy said:


> Obviously Liverpool got the best from that deal but Torres was key in Chelsea winning the Champions League.


Make my night and explain how please.


----------



## DA

Only trophy that Torres was key in was the Europa League.

Best thing he did in the CL was cause :gnev 's GOAT celebration.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Make my night and explain how please.







clearly.


----------



## Joel

^ Goal took the pressure off for the last seconds, but we weren't going to concede anyway.


----------



## Jaxx

*LFCTS ‏@LFCTS2m
Guardian - Luis Suarez will be told by #LFC to train away from the squad until he shows a better attitude and more respect for the club*


----------



## EskiBhoy

Joel said:


> Make my night and explain how please.


By consistently playing well when they won the Champions League.


----------



## steamed hams

Brendan trying to set up his own Bomb Squad.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

EskiBhoy said:


> Its a a backwards step for Wilson but I can understand him wanting to be close to his family.


We offer a chance of actual top level football.


----------



## Joel

EskiBhoy said:


> By consistently playing well when they won the Champions League.


You're not very good at this player judgement thing, aren't you?


----------



## EskiBhoy

Joel said:


> You're not very good at this player judgement thing, aren't you?


Okay.



Arnold Tricky said:


> We offer a chance of actual top level football.


No you dont?

You are easily 10 season away from being in the Champions League.

If you think that Wilson went back for any other reason than family. Then you are very deluded.


----------



## united_07

so the guardian think we're offering £30m for baines and fellaini, :lmao 










wouldnt be my first choices, but would be a pretty good deal if Ed could pull that off



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

£30million :lmao 

Try £30mil just for Felli.


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## united_07

Mozza said:


> £30million :lmao
> 
> Try £30mil just for Felli.


you do know who you're dealing with here dont you?










look at those eyes, if he's offering £30m for the pair, he's having the pair for £30m


----------



## reDREDD

imagine an attacking line of samaras and torres :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

EskiBhoy said:


> If you think that Wilson went back for any other reason than family. Then you are very deluded.




Playing against pub teams every week or having the chance to achieve something special with your hometown club?


----------



## DA

JOAL.COM said:


> imagine an attacking line of samaras and torres :mark:


The link up play would be WOAT but the hair would be GOAT. :kobe4


----------



## CGS

EskiBhoy said:


> By consistently playing well when they won the Champions League.


lol



JOAL.COM said:


> imagine an attacking line of samaras and torres :mark:


:jones. DO NOT WANT


----------



## EskiBhoy

JOAL.COM said:


> imagine an attacking line of samaras and torres :mark:













Im just gonna ignore the lame


Arnold Tricky said:


> Playing against pub teams every week


and go for the



Arnold Tricky said:


> having the chance to achieve something special with your hometown club?


What can he achieve that is better than playing in the Champions League last 16 at Forrest?

Finish top half in the championship?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Talk of a £51m bid from Arsenal. 

Also, Rodgers is fed up. He's ready to sell Suarez. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

51m :lol arsenal spending that on one player :wilkins


----------



## ArnoldTricky

EskiBhoy said:


> What can he achieve that is better than playing in the Champions League last 16 at Forrest?
> 
> Finish top half in the championship?


Wilson could be playing in the Premier League in 12 months time.


----------



## CGS

Now all that needs to happen is for Madrid to come in with a £45m bid and steal him off Arsenal :hayden3


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pretty awesome. Now that the stadium debt is coming down we can sit at the big boy table. All within FFP. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider

Inb4 Suarez bites someone and gets banned for a year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DFUSCMAN

EGame said:


> We're gonna end up with either Luiz or Agger.
> 
> Don't care which one it is, as long as we sign them.


I'd much rather us get Mangala, but Porto are notoriously stingy with transfers and I can't see them letting him go for less than 50M.

Honestly can't see us getting Luiz due to Mourinho and Chelsea's price and I really don't want us to get Agger who is 29 in just over 5 months. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get one, and the blame solely goes to our board, with how incompetent they have been with our center back issue the past few years.


----------



## Liam Miller

Please madrid come in for him.


----------



## EskiBhoy

Arnold Tricky said:


> Wilson could be playing in the Premier League in 12 months time.


So could the entire Yeovil team?

You said yourself earlier in the tread that Wilson will be moving back for family reason? Why are you getting twisted about it now?


----------



## DA

So Wenger spends years counting pennies and now all of a sudden he's gonna break the Premierleague transfer record. Jesus. 

SAVE_US.REALMADRID


----------



## Nige™

EskiBhoy said:


> What can he achieve that is better than playing in the Champions League last 16 at *Forrest*?
> 
> Finish top half in the championship?


It's Forest! Not exactly confusing or a hard word to spell.

Did Kris Boyd and all the other players who've left the SPL for the Championship leave for family reasons too? The SPL's wank and those playing in it know it, so much so they're prepared to sacrifice Champions League football.


----------



## Shepard

At a consistent level it doesn't surprise me why anyone would trade the SPL for the Championship. Its not like Celtic are guaranteed to make it beyond the groups.

McClean to Wigan is done. He'll do well there.


We won against the danish league leaders 1-0 (goal was toppa. Giaccherini was a wizard all match) and PDC ripped into the team :lol says he only wants an English CM to fill our creative gap.

THE HUDD


edit - found the goal http://onside.dk/diverse/sunderland-til-0-1-efter-seks-minutter fancy backheel by DOZY too. front four link together really well. Altidore hasn't scored yet but had top buildup. Loves his one touch passes.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

In other news: Suarez has been spotted leaving training, crying.










:lmao


----------



## CGS

Fucking Pansey. Dude needs to stop acting like a retard and Man Up!! :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Arnold Tricky said:


> In other news: Suarez has been spotted leaving training, crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao













That is fucking tragic, what a princess.


----------



## DA

Wasn't there a story that Torres came out of a meeting with Kenny just before he left the club and he was crying? Probably just a rumour but if true, these star strikers are wimps. :terry



> Brendan Rodgers has accused Luis Suarez of showing “a total lack of respect” to Liverpool Football Club as the disgraced striker was banished to training on his own.
> 
> The Anfield boss rubbished Suarez's claims that he promised him he could leave this summer if the Reds failed to qualify for the Champions League.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ews/liverpool-fcs-luis-suarez-showing-5677358


King Brenny ain't takin' no shit. :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

Doubt he was crying, probably about to sneeze.


----------



## Death Rider

If he really is crying then it shows how pathetic he is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I love not supporting Liverpool. 

They always bring the lulz.


----------



## Andre

Shepard said:


> McClean to Wigan is done. He'll do well there.


Seems strange when you consider that he was classed as a top prospect just a year ago. Was it to do with form, better additions on the left or did his face just not fit? aolo


----------



## seabs

*He had personality issues iir. Some shit with the Ireland squad that got him in trouble. Not suprised that Paolo got rid pretty quick because of his character off the pitch. Wigan have a rocking squad right now for the Championship. Holt/Maloney/McClean/McManaman all up top.*


----------



## Liam Miller

Surprised a few teams don't want Maloney or Mcmanaman, they still have McCarthy aswell.


----------



## mblonde09

Agger cannot take the greatest tattoo in football, to Spain









He, and his GOAT tattoo stay.


----------



## CGS

Mozza said:


> I love not supporting Liverpool.
> 
> They always bring the lulz.


Gonna be even more lulz next season when we see Roberto Martinez doing what he knows best...fighting relegation :brodgers


----------



## Shepard

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Seems strange when you consider that he was classed as a top prospect just a year ago. Was it to do with form, better additions on the left or did his face just not fit? aolo


loss of form for us, giaccherini coming in, us maybe getting mavrias who can play left wing and him refusing to wear a poppy and pissing off half the world on twitter with some of his opinions. oneill banned him from twitter twice :lol

plus he doesnt have a plan b. he'll get the ball, drop his head, beat his man and get a cross in. i think pdc wants someone with a plan b. it'll work well in the championship though and holt will benefit. he's a very good winger if its the type which suits your club. plus id imagine he wants to get games himself given his age so its probably a good move for both sides. plus we make like just over a million in profit so win win


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

CGS said:


> Gonna be even more lulz next season when we see Roberto Martinez doing what he knows best...fighting relegation :brodgers


You mean keeping the possession :brodgers


----------



## seabs

TNA_WWE said:


> Surprised a few teams don't want Maloney or Mcmanaman, they still have McCarthy aswell.


*McManaman has only just come back from injury iir so that might be why he's still there for know. Another season at Wigan is probably best for him but I'd be surprised if Everton weren't in for him. Maloney is far too good to be playing in the Championship but I guess they'll be right back up so he's not there forever.*


----------



## DA

Mozza said:


> You mean keeping the possession :brodgers


Didn't do very well at keeping possession of Wigan's place in the Premierleague :brodgers



> Forgotten Liverpool winger Oussama Assaidi is joining Championship promotion hopefuls QPR on a season-long loan.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ool-transfers-oussama-assaidi-joining-2136708


:arry


----------



## EskiBhoy

Nige™ said:


> It's Forest! Not exactly confusing or a hard word to spell.
> 
> Did Kris Boyd and all the other players who've left the SPL for the Championship leave for family reasons too? The SPL's wank and those playing in it know it, so much so they're prepared to sacrifice Champions League football.


Boyd left because some idiot thought it would be a good idea to offer him 30k a week.. :lmao

Ridiculous example :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

August 8th, here we go!


----------



## CGS

August 9th


----------



## Joel

Kinda disgraceful behaviour from Liverpool. Keeping a honest, clean and hard working man as a prisoner and also making the poor man cry. This is the same slavery that poor Ronaldo had to go through at United. 

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2008/jul/11/manchesterunited.premierleague1









^ Legitimate image of Ronaldo being sent to Africa by Manchester United to pick cotton. 

What Liverpool must understand is that they don't own this poor man. They have to live up to promises they have made! It is not right!

I caught up with Holloway and asked him about it. Here is what he said on Liverpool's treatment of Suarez:






This must stop now, Liverpool. It has to stop now!

In other news, it is the 8TH OF AUGUST :mark:










And we're about to own Madrid in a few hours. Tune in at 2am to see :argh:


----------



## CGS

Ronaldo to miss a goal on purpose and then take off his Madrid Jersey to and reveal a Man U top?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Donnacha said:


> Wasn't there a story that Torres came out of a meeting with Kenny just before he left the club and he was crying? Probably just a rumour but if true, these star strikers are wimps. :terry
> 
> 
> 
> King Brenny ain't takin' no shit. :brodgers


Nobody fucks with the Brendan


----------



## EGame

DFUSCMAN said:


> I'd much rather us get Mangala, but Porto are notoriously stingy with transfers and I can't see them letting him go for less than 50M.
> 
> Honestly can't see us getting Luiz due to Mourinho and Chelsea's price and I really don't want us to get Agger who is 29 in just over 5 months.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get one, and the blame solely goes to our board, with how incompetent they have been with our center back issue the past few years.


Porto would be impossible to deal with, they are notorious. If anything we should just sign the entire Porto scouting network, they do unbelievable work. 

If we don't sign anyone the only way our defense won't be a disaster next season is if all of these 3 things happen: 

1) Puyol stays injury free. 
2) Bartra has breakout season 
3) Bagnack has a breakthrough season 

I would be VERY surprised if any of these things happen. 

I will take anyone at this point, I don't care if it is some random never before heard of player from South America, I just want a fucking CB.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

EskiBhoy said:


> Boyd left because some idiot thought it would be a good idea to offer him 30k a week.. :lmao
> 
> Ridiculous example :lmao


The SPL is most definitely atrocious, but the Kris Boyd examples/comparisons? Yeah.

No.

I don't even remember what y'all were talking about but since Boyd was mentioned I'll naturally assume the argument was shot to shit. His name usually does that.


----------



## EGame

How funny would it be if Arsenal sign Saurez and finish outside of the top 4 by the end of the season. lolllll


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Shut your fucking cave that wouldn't be funny at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Also wouldn't happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Parison Sapphire

So the Toulouse chairman has tweeted that Capoue will join Spurs. We're assembling a team of DMFs.


----------



## EGame

GOD of CUNT said:


> Shut your fucking cave that wouldn't be funny at all.














Mikey Damage said:


> Also wouldn't happen.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why not doe? 

Also Madrid/Chelsea about to start. 

I are excite.


----------



## Curry

Parison Sapphire said:


> So the Toulouse chairman has tweeted that Capoue will join Spurs. We're assembling a team of DMFs.


The more of them you buy, the less there are for Arsenal to be linked with...


Haven't been as hyped for a game as I am for Chelsea-Madrid for months, should be tasty.


----------



## EGame

Damn Madrid going all out for this game. 

Chelsea don't look like they are taking this seriously.


----------



## etched Chaos

Mikey Damage said:


> Also wouldn't happen.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How so? Does his 6-game suspension and reputation for being a complete cunt get completely wiped clean when he joins Arsenal? There is zero chance that Luis Suarez will last a whole season without biting/being a racist/diving/cheating, and with two prior suspensions to his name, when it happens it's going to be a humdinger of a suspension.


----------



## etched Chaos

Parison Sapphire said:


> So the Toulouse chairman has tweeted that Capoue will join Spurs. We're assembling a team of DMFs.


It's alright, we'll flog Parker to QPR and THudd to Cardiff then we're no longer a team of DM's.


----------



## EGame

Damnnnn Chelsea getting hammered here.


----------



## Joel

Madrid passing us off the pitch and take the lead.

GOATMIRES with a sublime chip.


----------



## EGame

LMAO Ramires DA GOAT.


----------



## Velvet onion

thank god thought real would run away with the game early, lovely goal from ramires


----------



## Curry

Gotta love the classy finish


----------



## Destiny

Cheeky Ramires.


----------



## EGame

This ref is a bitch ass n!gga


----------



## Curry

Brilliant...now he remembers how to keep a free kick down.


----------



## Joel

Cech should have saved that.


----------



## EGame

LMAO That celebration was a huge FUCK YOU to Mou.


----------



## Destiny

Joel said:


> Cech should have saved that.


Schwarzer on. Cech off.





:troll


Entertaining match.


----------



## Joel

I really hate Cahill. The team will be taking their time, just passing along the floor, the ball will go to Cahill who proceeds to just hoof it forward.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Talk of a £51m bid from Arsenal.
> 
> Also, Rodgers is fed up. He's ready to sell Suarez.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App














Arnold Tricky said:


> In other news: Suarez has been spotted leaving training, crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



EGame said:


> This ref is a bitch ass n!gga


----------



## Silent Alarm




----------



## EGame

LMAO Chelsea getting killed by Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame

Good guy Cristiano.


----------



## Destiny

I thought they guy was going to try and kiss Ronaldo for a second. lulz.


----------



## Joel

Thought they were gonna make love on the pitch right there.


----------



## EGame

Real Madrid look so good.

enaldo


----------



## Joel

All I've really learnt from this is Madrid > Chelsea. Actually, I knew that before.

Marking and tracking was kinda shit. Not gonna be too much of a problem during the season as we don't have Barca and Madrid in our league, but I don't fancy our hopes of a long CL run.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nice way for Ronaldo to make his exit.


----------



## Destiny

Madrid look very impressive. They bossed that.


----------



## EGame

Yeah Chelsea were lethargic in that match. 

Mou looks like he some work to do.


----------



## Kiz

http://www.espn.com.br/post/347560_anzhi-o-inicio-o-fim-e-o-meio-de-um-novo-rico

says we bid 40 mil euros for willian days before the anzhi chairman chucked a fit.

SOON.jpg


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, good move. City could use another attacker.


----------



## Rush

emenike heading to fenerbahce. best news i've heard all day. No more sweaty russian league teams in fifa :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

What does sweaty mean in that context?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DFUSCMAN

EGame said:


> Porto would be impossible to deal with, they are notorious. If anything we should just sign the entire Porto scouting network, they do unbelievable work.
> 
> If we don't sign anyone the only way our defense won't be a disaster next season is if all of these 3 things happen:
> 
> 1) Puyol stays injury free.
> 2) Bartra has breakout season
> 3) Bagnack has a breakthrough season
> 
> I would be VERY surprised if any of these things happen.
> 
> I will take anyone at this point, I don't care if it is some random never before heard of player from South America, I just want a fucking CB.


Agreed on all points, we just need someone who can at least help. I swear if I have to see song at center back again I might gouge my eyes out.

Bartra isn't ready yet in my opinion and Bagnack while talented is far too young. Puyol while he is an absolute legend and when healthy might be our best defender, he picks up injuries far too easily. We just need somebody who can help solidify our back line.


----------



## steamed hams

THAT'S DATE


----------



## Quasi Juice

Always felt Vertonghen would do really well at Barca.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> What does sweaty mean in that context?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


people who jam down sprint all game, loft through balls so their pacy striker can run through etc.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched most of Real/Chelsea. I almost wish Real would give up on Bale just to see how much the team could achieve as is. Because it looks fucking deadly. They don't need Bale this season. 

Until Woodward brings back Ronaldo.


----------



## booned

Rush said:


> emenike heading to fenerbahce. best news i've heard all day. No more sweaty russian league teams in fifa :brodgers


You'll just get sweaty Süper Lig teams instead.


----------



## ABK

The final was more of Madrid vs Mourinho to the Madrid players. Fuuny but true. Especially to enaldo

Madrid were a class ahead of us from the offset, they always have been anyway, but it was clearly evident from kick off. I understand we're a young team and all but I think we need a lot of work to do. Seriously. Signing :rooney would be a start, as unlikely as it seems. We need that top class player in attack. Lukaku (still coming up) won't pose enough problems the likes of Ramos, Pepes, Thiago Silvas or Ferdinands. We don't have any striker that will pose problems to top class defenders right now. :bron3


----------



## haribo




----------



## Rush

> Shakhtar Donetsk have completed the signing of Bernard from Atletico Mineiro for €25 million.


----------



## Kenny

fuck


----------



## Humph

enaldo


----------



## DA

:jose


----------



## danny_boy




----------



## united_07

> Fabregas: "My dream has always been to play at Barça and nothing has changed. I'm very, very happy here and I never thought about leaving."


fpalm

its all down to Ed announcing Ronaldo today :argh:

edit: surprised this wasnt Ed running on the pitch


----------



## Joel

Fabregas was always a smokescreen. Have faith in BIG ED. This is a man who will 100% deliver.










Yeah, we need a striker. Can we have Rooney please? Van Ginkel can tackle rather well and positions well defensively, so a creative midfielder would be nice to have as well. Who am I kidding though?


----------



## seabs

*You can have Rooney for Mata/Luiz/Lukaku and Bertrand.

SOLD








*


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


>


that's huge

reportedly he was very nervous about going there. must've been convinced by the club. they'll flip him in 3 or 4 years for double what they paid for him.


----------



## seabs

*I'm glad Shakhtar have managed to get some quality in after losing Willian and Fernandinho too. Willian would be an immense buy for a CL team actually now that he's supposedly available for transfer.*


----------



## Kiz

so valencia replace soldado with......

helder postiga

no clue how he's made it so far in his career. painfully slow.


----------



## seabs

*:lmao

The gap between Barca/Real and the rest this season is gonna be bigger than ever. Atletico/Valencia/Sociedad/Sevilla/Malaga all selling their prize assets and not really replacing them. Yet at least. Atletico should have 3rd with some ease and I'd expect them to make another big signing before the end of the month, especially if Costa ends up leaving too. *


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Helder Postiga? That name still haunts Spurs fans to this day.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Moyes and Woodward out.

Spends June on holidays and can't even get one signing in the month and a half he's actually in the job.

United = A lot of appeal.
Fergie = A lot of appeal.
United + Fergie = Shitloads of appeal.

United = A lot of appeal.
Moyes = Minus appeal. No decent player wants to go near him.
United + Moyes = No appeal.


----------



## haribo

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Helder Postiga? That name still haunts Spurs fans to this day.


Even scored against England :woy


----------



## Andre

haribo said:


> Even scored against England :woy


He even scored one of the penalties against us in the 2006 world cup quarter final.


----------



## Joel

Sucks for La Liga. You'd think with the amount of talent in the league and the money that a lot of these clubs chasing top 4 received they would have bridged the gap, but it in reality it has widened.



Silent Alarm said:


> Moyes and *Woodward out*.
> 
> Spends June on holidays and can't even get one signing in the month and a half he's actually in the job.
> 
> United = A lot of appeal.
> Fergie = A lot of appeal.
> United + Fergie = Shitloads of appeal.
> 
> United = A lot of appeal.
> Moyes = Minus appeal. No decent player wants to go near him.
> United + Moyes = No appeal.


Either show some respect or get out of this thread now, Silent Alarm. I will not have anything bad said about such a great man. This man is about to deliver you Ronaldo and because you have no patience, you slander his name. You're a :disdrogba


----------



## EGame

La Liga is dying.


----------



## Kiz

wealth needs to be spread more evenly in la liga, there's little chance clubs getting a rich owner due to the massive, massive debts clubs like valencia and atletico have.

they rely on producing talents and selling them. that's their existence right now. maybe one or 2 can hold their talents for 3-4 seasons and make a crack at the top 2, but the gap is getting bigger each season. ffp will only make it worse.


----------



## Kiz

being linked with paolo cannavaro


----------



## Razor King

So, it's going to be Madrid 105 points and Barca 100 points next season, with 3rd at 75 points.


----------



## Humph

inb4 Eto'o to Chelsea


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


>





CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> fuck





AlexHumph said:


> enaldo





Donnacha said:


> :jose














Kiz said:


> so valencia replace soldado with......
> 
> helder postiga
> 
> no clue how he's made it so far in his career. painfully slow.












Yeah the gap between Madrid/Barca to everyone else is gonna be crazy as hell. Sucks really was enjoying seeing Athletico at least challenege them last year.


----------



## EGame

Razor King said:


> So, it's going to be Madrid 105 points and Barca 100 points next season, with 3rd at 75 points.


LMAO Ancelotti couldn't even get 100 points in the French League where his team was 20x better than every other team in the league. 

Not going to happen.


----------



## Razor King

EGame said:


> LMAO Ancelotti couldn't even get 100 points in the French League where his team was 20x better than every other team in the league.
> 
> Not going to happen.


Sarcasm.

Although, I do think Madrid will win the League. As for the French League, well, I don't watch the Ligue 1 but I can't imagine the midtable and lower teams being as shit as the ones in La Liga.


----------



## EGame

Neymessis going to rape Madrid inside out this year.


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> Neymessis going to rape Madrid inside out this year.


----------



## haribo

EGame said:


> Neymessis going to rape Madrid inside out this year.


While Helder Postiga tears apart the Barca defence. GOING IN DRY.


----------



## Kiz

yeah, very slowly and incredibly painful to anyone with the displeasure of seeing it.


----------



## Razor King

EGame said:


> Neymessis going to rape Madrid inside out this year.


You better hope so, with the defense you have right now.


----------



## CGS

So Apparently there is a "NEW" Neymar at Santos. Some 16 year old kid called Andrede. Apparently a bunch of prem teams want him (Chelski, City, Pool, Newcaslte & Arsenal). Robinho is his godfather so 1 point to City :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

NEW Neymar. OLD Neymar's balls have only just dropped.


----------



## Rush

CGS said:


> So Apparently there is a "NEW" Neymar at Santos. Some 16 year old kid called Andrede. Apparently a bunch of prem teams want him (Chelski, City, Pool, Newcaslte & Arsenal). Robinho is his godfather so 1 point to City :side:


you mean Victor Andrade?


----------



## CGS

Same thing :side:


----------



## Kiz

there's several new neymar's at santos and barca have first rights on a few

victor andrade and gabriel 'gabigol' barbosa. the identity of the third is unknown. gabigol is know as such cos he scores goals. imaginative. made his debut at 16 in the brazilian league, an assist on debut too. 

andrade is known as the new neymar basically cos he's 17 and can play as a striker or on the left, ala neymar.


----------



## wkdsoul

Big fan of willian but was hoping for City to bring in and out an out left sided player, liek Navas if we were gonna bring any front players. 

But Cannavaro i approve of over Pepe 

As for the new "...." crazy theres always a few knocking about Brazil, remember Kerrison, Bojan, the seal dribbling kid, were all the next big thing over the last few years, there are usually 5-10 with maybe one or two making the transistion to European big team.


----------



## seabs

*Why on earth would anyone want Cannavaro over Pepe? Yeah Pepe's a nutjob but he won't bring the club into disrepute like Suarez will. Plus he's probably a top 5 CB around right now quite frankly. Agreed that City could do with a Navas on the left but they'll do just fine without one. Aguero can fill that role quite well. Willian would be ideal for a Spurs or a Liverpool, especially if they lose Bale or Suarez. Don't see the need for him from City other than because he's quality. He'll probably end up somewhere like Porto or even just back at Shakhtar for a profit on their end.

And everyone is the new someone when they first debut. It means very little. Hype machine in full throttle.*


----------



## Kiz

why?

i'd take pepe every day of the week and twice on sunday's. never made a national team appearance. never really been a winner, outside of one cup at napoli. older, slower, not as talented as pepe. the only positive is he would be cheaper, but so would titus bramble


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuck this. Shit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

Kiz said:


> why?
> 
> i'd take pepe every day of the week and twice on sunday's. never made a national team appearance. never really been a winner, outside of one cup at napoli. older, slower, not as talented as pepe. the only positive is he would be cheaper, but so would titus bramble


*Read this thinking it was Fabio not Pauolo you were on about :leslie*


----------



## wkdsoul

I just cant stand Pepe, i'd rather see Lescott/Kompany on the sheet, hell i;d even take Samba.


----------



## Kiz

well cannavaro likes to turn a blind eye to match fixing and samba is a mercenary of the highest order. above everything pepe is a footballer, and a damn good one at that.


----------



## wkdsoul

Kiz said:


> well cannavaro likes to turn a blind eye to match fixing and samba is a mercenary of the highest order. above everything pepe is a footballer, and a damn good one at that.


Yes its just a personal thing, not doubt he'll become "our cunt" if he appears in a City shirt but while hes not i can thing exactly what i do


----------



## seabs

*Pepe's misunderstood. He's just very passionate about winning at all costs. Gotta amire the desire to win.*


----------



## EGame

Razor King said:


> You better hope so, with the defense you have right now.


Why should I? We played Masch and Song as CB for 1/3 of the season and ended up beating Real Madrid by 15 points. Puyol was injured for most of it, Abidal and Bartra hardly played and Pique was a complete buffoon the entire season.


----------



## seabs

*Madrid are gonna be a lot better in the league than they were last season. Squad freshened up and I highly doubt they'll look as unmotivated in the league as they did at times last season. Plus they've improved their squad and are a striker away from surpassing Barca's squad on paper. Barca's defence will cause them trouble in Europe but they'll be fine in Spain against anyone other than Real. League will probably be won by who chucks the most points away against the Getafe's of the league.*


----------



## seabs

*August 8th is nearing an end too :side:

Surely they weren't WRONG?*


----------



## EGame

*FUARRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/gervinho-completes-transfer-to-roma


----------



## Razor King

EGame said:


> Why should I? We played Masch and Song as CB for 1/3 of the season and ended up beating Real Madrid by 15 points. Puyol was injured for most of it, Abidal and Bartra hardly played and Pique was a complete buffoon the entire season.


This isn't Mou's Madrid, mate. I can understand the passion but it's a completely different game this time around. I hope you're right. I don't like Neymar, but God, Messi is Argentina's savior, so whatnot? But, Madrid is stacked from the back to the front.


----------



## Mikey Damage

What in the fuck is Arsene bringing shit trial players for?

Guys who don't even have caps for Morocco when Chamakh has 63 of them, should not be guys we're trying to trial. We shouldn't be trialing anyway, for that matter.


----------



## TheFreeMan

Gervinho is leaving the Prem? I'm going to miss his skills, and things like this happening...


----------



## CGS

Leave the memories alone


----------



## Humph

Shame it didn't work out for him in England, hope he gets into the same form he had at Lille.

And now we're down to like four attackers. Theo, Ox, Giroud, Podolski. Akpom/Gnabry/Sanogo don't really count yet.


----------



## Mikey Damage

:kenny


Gervinho: £8m
Mannone: £2m
Djourou: £2m

+£12m

Plus like 400k off the weekly wages.

Shit is fucked up and bullshit. 

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

Mikey Damage said:


> What in the fuck is Arsene bringing shit trial players for?
> 
> Guys who don't even have caps for Morocco when Chamakh has 63 of them, should not be guys we're trying to trial. We shouldn't be trialing anyway, for that matter.


by the sounds of things you're doing more than just trialling them


----------



## Mikey Damage

I swear to all things motherfucking holy

if we finish with a plus profit in sales this summer, I will end everything. 

Everything.


----------



## Humph

Mikey Damage said:


> plus profit


----------



## Kiz

everything must go


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> :kenny
> 
> 
> Gervinho: £8m
> Mannone: £2m
> Djourou: £2m
> 
> +£12m
> 
> Plus like 400k off the weekly wages.
> 
> Shit is fucked up and bullshit.
> 
> :wenger


Camakh too possibly?


----------



## wkdsoul

Suprised more clubs arent linked with more Anzhi players just seems to be Willian at the min, Et'oo i thought would be, Stoke not trying to get Lacina Traore is weird 

Man U could do worse than Diarra as well in there mid.


----------



## Humph

Traore and Crouch partnership would be superb.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ugh. 

plus profit.

this lack of spending is frying my vernacular. scrap the word plus. :side:


----------



## Green Light

Have United signed Ronaldo yet?


----------



## seabs

*Carrick is better than Diarra and we don't need two of them. We need a playmaker going forward to compliment Carrick, not a copycat of Carrick.*


----------



## Quasi Juice

wkdsoul said:


> Suprised more clubs arent linked with more Anzhi players just seems to be Willian at the min, Et'oo i thought would be, Stoke not trying to get Lacina Traore is weird
> 
> Man U could do worse than Diarra as well in there mid.


Maybe because the players at Anzhi are making 3 times the money they could get in England? Who will pay for Eto'o's MASSIVE salary now that he's old? Stoke can't compete with the amount that Anzhi gave to Traore either.


----------



## wkdsoul

Quasi Juice said:


> Maybe because the players at Anzhi are making 3 times the money they could get in England? Who will pay for Eto'o's MASSIVE salary now that he's old? Stoke can't compete with the amount that Anzhi gave to Traore either.


Sarcasm on the Stoke thing... 

Yeah i just expected the dirtsheets to go a bit more nuts on it,


----------



## seabs

*I imagine Etoo would take a more sensible wage at this point if he left. He's made for life now probably off the Anzhi deal and I imagine he thinks he's capable of one last run in Europe. Woudln't be surprised if he ended up somewhere like Monaco or maybe a Malaga if they could sort the wages out.*


----------



## wkdsoul

Hazard / Rooney / Mata with Et'oo up front sounds pretty good...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Perez says 100 million is too much for Bale. And all this talk of him and Levy meeting in Miami turns out to be complete bullshit.


----------



## Nige™

Quasi Juice said:


> Maybe because the players at Anzhi are making 3 times the money they could get in England? Who will pay for Eto'o's MASSIVE salary now that he's old? Stoke can't compete with the amount that Anzhi gave to Traore either.


That's the issue. Depends if the players want to sit pretty on big money or actually go & play somewhere. This is the situation we've had for about 9 months with Rovers now. Too many overpaid jeb ends on big money who nobody wants but aren't actually good enough either for the Championship. A 36 & 37 year old paid off, feel a lot more will be the same with no interest for Robbo, Peds, Etuhu or Orr. Formica & Givet too but had chances to leave.


----------



## haribo

CANCEL EVERYTHING



Dates got mixed up, it's August 9th 

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...and-teases-testimonial-surprise.aspx?pageNo=1








Probably Bolt playing second half or something


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## united_07

c'mon Ed, only a couple of hours left :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

I plea to whoever has kidnapped ed, please let him go.


----------



## steamed hams

So we were all lied to by The Sun. I feel let down. I guess they knew outrage was going to come when nothing happened, that's why they are now hiding behind a paywall.

Also, I hope the half-time surprise is Moyes doing an introductory lap of honour. :moyes2


----------



## wkdsoul

If the big reveal is he's playing in the testimonial game. i'll piss myself.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ed was last seen boarding a flight in Australia.

There will be a reward :moyes2


----------



## Joel

BIG ED is the type of guy who waits until 23:59:59. O ye of little faith.


----------



## haribo

Richard Keys said:


> Also, I hope the half-time surprise is Moyes doing an introductory lapdance of honour. :moyes2


:moyes1


https://twitter.com/EdWoodwardLOL

:lmao



> Fuck off @cesc4official. Unfollowed.


----------



## wkdsoul

TNA_WWE said:


> Ed was last seen boarding a flight in Australia.
> 
> There will be a reward :moyes2


:darkheskey


----------



## steamed hams

TNA_WWE said:


> Ed was last seen boarding a flight in Australia.
> 
> There will be a reward :moyes2


EXCLUSIVE breaking news has just been posted elsewhere. :heskeymania


----------



## seabs

*That page is amazing.*


> I'd like to officially announce our 2nd Summer signing. Chinese Midfielder Foo Kin Nowan! He signs for £16 million pounds on a 3 year deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

Never before has a chief exec become such a phenomenon.

Insert the ED gif.


----------



## Joel

> Ed Woodward ‏@EdWoodwardLOL 20 Jul
> 
> Just bumped into Thiago Alcantara. Twas very awkward, decked the cunt and De Gea dipped his balls in his mouth.


*dead*

Edit:


> Ed Woodward ‏@EdWoodwardLOL 23 Jul
> 
> You can forget me trying with Modric, the Media will make it look like I'm dating Gail Platt. Fuck that.


Oh my Lord :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

John W. Henry says that Suarez isn't going to Arsenal nor elsewhere this summer.

Bah, have fun with the distraction Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

> Ed Woodward ‏@EdWoodwardLOL 2 Aug
> I've got no chance with Ronaldo, I once pulled one of his women back in 07. Sorry lads, I can't help being irresistible.
> Expand
> 
> Ed Woodward ‏@EdWoodwardLOL 2 Aug
> Ronaldo? HAHAHAHAHA DREAM ON LADS!!! #Fellani #Gibson
> Expand


:fergie


----------



## Death Rider

Mikey Damage said:


> John W. Henry says that Suarez isn't going to Arsenal nor elsewhere this summer.
> 
> Bah, have fun with the distraction Liverpool.


Why would we come out and say we are selling him lowering the price lol? If arsenal want him they have to pay the price we feel is fair. 



Yeah he is probably staying then lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao them tweets


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Big John ain't takein' none of Suarez's shit


----------



## united_07

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2010/oct/30/liverpool-fernando-torres-jose-reina


yep because Henry always tells the truth


----------



## Mikey Damage

Posturing, trying to raise Suarez's value after that interview earlier this week.


So per this Arsenal podcast I follow, we got so much money in our bank that Arsene doesn't know what to do. Before, it was not enough. Now, it's too much. 

Additionally, we have so much money, that if we don't spend..it'll just go to taxes. Literally, there is a REASON to spend. Either put the money toward the club and players, or give it away via taxes.

:wenger


----------



## punx06

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-rumours-unwarranted-blasts-John-W-Henry.html



> "We intend to build on the strength of the current squad, not undermine it. And I can reassure our supporters that we have no intention of allowing the team to be weakened going forward"


3 months later they sell Torres to Chelsea.


----------



## Green Light

Today has been the biggest let down since the December 21st apocalypse


Instead here's a video of Remy in a chef's hat trying to toss an egg 

http://instagram.com/p/cxJ8yLkySI/


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Still have 13 mins to bring home the goods :edsmilieneeded


----------



## Shepard

I went there last month and got the egg in the hat :ndiaye


----------



## Liam Miller

The Sun stooped to an all new low with this one, i also look forward to ed been found and then sacked.


----------



## united_07

12:01 enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao :lmao amazing.

I'm stealing that.


----------



## seabs

*is the best thing ever.

or at least until something amuses me again tomorrow.*


----------



## Joel

It was a conspiracy against BIG ED. They kept him up in the air purposely so he couldn't complete the deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> It was a conspiracy against BIG ED. They kept him up in the air purposely so he couldn't complete the deal.


He was probably dropped into the bermuda triangle and has been jumping dimensions ever since.


----------



## EGame

Isn't Fergie still a director at the club or something?


----------



## EGame

Mourinho (coach Chelsea): "Barcelona bidding for David Luiz? We don't want to lose our best players. No chance." [via guardian]
Mourinho (coach Chelsea): "It's lost time for Barça. My advice is to go to the second player on their list because they are wasting time."


----------



## Razor King

We haven't sold Djourou. It's just a loan deal.

Assuming we sell Chamakh for even 1 million since Palace is interested in him--that would mean, we can get Suarez for 34 million + Chamakh (1) + Gervinho (8) + Mannone (2). Not bad at all. I'm pretty confident if we bid 45 million, we will get Suarez, but I think Wenger/Board bid 40 million convinced that Suarez wouldn't want to come to Arsenal, so they just put in a cheeky bid. After the shitstorm Suarez brought on and the way Liverpool have taken this all public, it seems to have backfired. I don't think there was any intention at all to buy Suarez.

News has come out that we never bid for Higuain. We only agreed the personal terms and kept on dilly-delaying on the fees. Is that even possible?

We're currently 10 million on the green for this window. DEM profits! If we screw up this Suarez bid, I don't know what to even make of it all. There are no teams in for Suarez and he wants out. He has publicly stated it. After all that has gone between Suarez, Rogers, and Liverpool, there is no way Suarez can remain a Liverpool player--the press conference, ordering him to train alone, the rift between Rogers and him.

In other news: http://havearsenalspentanymoneyyet.com/


----------



## Foreshadowed

You are all fools! This is obviously a master plan, a stroke of genious by The Woodward! He's giving some of the clubs a false sense of hope that they actually have a chance of winning the league... that is until The Woodward's plan comes into action! You all think he's going to unveil Ronaldo? Bale? Fabregas? No, that is what he wants you to think! No, the plan will happen, the plan will take affect and the plan will commence very soon and that master plan is... 





























































































































































































































































































... THE RISE OF MOTHERFUCKIN' BEBE!

BELIEVE IN BEBE!

BELIEVE IN THE WOODWARD!


----------



## Kiz

relevant


----------



## Klee

Who still reads the FUCKING sun newspaper? Bleeuurgh


----------



## Kiz

russian souce terrikon says we've had a 30 million euro bid for willian rejected, and we'll make an improved offer. altho we have apparently denied any interest, and it's not like a club has never lied before


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Razor King said:


> We haven't sold Djourou. It's just a loan deal.
> 
> Assuming we sell Chamakh for even 1 million since Palace is interested in him--that would mean, we can get Suarez for 34 million + Chamakh (1) + Gervinho (8) + Mannone (2). Not bad at all. I'm pretty confident if we bid 45 million, we will get Suarez, but I think Wenger/Board bid 40 million convinced that Suarez wouldn't want to come to Arsenal, so they just put in a cheeky bid. After the shitstorm Suarez brought on and the way Liverpool have taken this all public, it seems to have backfired. I don't think there was any intention at all to buy Suarez.
> 
> News has come out that we never bid for Higuain. We only agreed the personal terms and kept on dilly-delaying on the fees. Is that even possible?
> 
> We're currently 10 million on the green for this window. DEM profits! If we screw up this Suarez bid, I don't know what to even make of it all. There are no teams in for Suarez and he wants out. He has publicly stated it. After all that has gone between Suarez, Rogers, and Liverpool, there is no way Suarez can remain a Liverpool player--the press conference, ordering him to train alone, the rift between Rogers and him.
> 
> In other news: http://havearsenalspentanymoneyyet.com/


Henry's statement on this issue makes me believe that it's extremely unlikely that Suarez is off to Arsenal. The article concerning Henry's quote on Torres staying was a full 2 months before the winter window had even opened. I don't think Henry would make such a strong statement and than less than 23 days later sell him to Arsenal.

On the topic of Suarez remaining a Liverpool player I don't think it's that cut and dry. He's disrespected the club with his constant fanning of his knickers to just about every team from here to Shaktar and his incredibly desperate interview with the Guardian. Of that there is no question. Rodgers publicly called him out on his actions and for him to have any hope of remaining a active Liverpool player he'd have to make a full apology to the team, fans, players, Canteen Ladies etc. Suarez (while he certainly not the smartest) is not dumb. It's a world cup year and sulking around Anfield while not playing could impact his opportunities with the national team. It would definitively impact his transfer appeal to teams in next years windows. For these reasons I think he's going to see that it would be in his best interests if he buckled down and toughed it out for another season.

Mind you this is all contingent on Arsenal being the only team that has an actual interest in him.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> John W. Henry says that Suarez isn't going to Arsenal nor elsewhere this summer.
> 
> Bah, have fun with the distraction Liverpool.


you mad? :brodgers



punx06 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-rumours-unwarranted-blasts-John-W-Henry.html
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months later they sell Torres to Chelsea.


torres was finished though :hayden3



Seabs said:


> *Pepe's misunderstood. He's just very passionate about winning at all costs. Gotta amire the desire to win.*


do you say the same thing about Suarez? :kobe7

*Edit:*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 2m
> 
> Best of luck to Jay Spearing, who has today moved to Bolton Wanderers on a permanent deal


best transfer this window. loooooooooooool bolton


----------



## DA

LOL Bolton.


----------



## seabs

*Liverpool offloading Spearing and Shelvey bama*


----------



## Ruckus

Only one more to offload... 

:jordan

:suarez1


----------



## Rush

show me the money :brodgers


----------



## CGS

Sooooo Beautiful :terry1


----------



## CNew2

Just read that Sterling was arrested for assault? Better hold off on unloading those attackers.

We take Suarez now, yes?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Capoue to Tottenham is imminent apparently :mark:


----------



## Rush

CNew2 said:


> Just read that Sterling was arrested for assault? Better hold off on unloading those attackers.
> 
> We take Suarez now, yes?


what attackers have we offloaded? :hayden3 We've bought Aspas and Alberto, sold no one in the attacking line.


----------



## CNew2

Oh wait, Shelvey's a mid isn't he?  my bad


----------



## DA

Raheem just getting some extra practice in before he starts assaulting the fullbacks of the Premierleague next weekend :sterling


----------



## Kenny

apparently we finally signed cissohko


----------



## Joel

Gerrard... Downing... Sterling...

Liverpool gonna Liverpool

:jordan2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Typical Liverpool. Fulla thugs. Being associated with that club is ruining Luis Suarez's reputation. For the love of God #freesuarez


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Gerrard... Downing... Sterling...
> 
> Liverpool gonna Liverpool
> 
> :jordan2


----------



## seabs

*3 is worse than 2 :kobe8

Nothing on squeeky clean moral Utd :hayden2*


----------



## CGS




----------



## Kenny

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/rooney-admits-sex-with-a-granny-6952363.html


----------



## Rush

wasn't Evans also arrested for rape a few years back? :brodgers


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Also Anderson. Who is a fat cunt and steals lollipops from Polish schoolchildren.

Also probably a rapist.


----------



## Kiz

van rapesie too.


----------



## Joel

CGS said:


>


Cheating isn't a crime. Assaulting people is though. Liverpool won the crime :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

Anyone who doesn't consent to sex with RVP isn't a real person.


----------



## CGS

Shooting someone is a crime though Joel :hayden3

Yeah squeaky clean moral United Amirite Seabs :hayden2


----------



## DA

Joel said:


> Cheating isn't a crime. Assaulting people is though. Liverpool won the crime :brodgers





> In 2002 Terry was involved in an altercation with a bouncer at a West London nightclub with Chelsea team mate Jody Morris and Wimbledon's Des Byrne, which led to him being charged with assault and affray.
> 
> In September 2001 Terry was fined two weeks wages by Chelsea after drunkenly harassing grieving American tourists in the immediate aftermath of the 11 September attacks.
> 
> Wiki


:terry



> On 27 February 2011, Cole shot a 21-year-old student on work experience with a .22 calibre air rifle, at Chelsea's Cobham training ground
> 
> wiki


:cashley

Ninja'd :cashley


----------



## seabs

*De Gea's a thief too actually. They're all conspiracy theories to tarnish our reputation. Apart from Rooney being a numpty but everyone's allowed 1 twat per club. 2 or higher is unaccpetable mind so unlucky Liverpool and Chelsea fans :fergie*


----------



## Joel

Fowler did coke :draper2

























































So did Mutu and Bosnich when they were at Chelsea :terry1

Screw you all. You scousers steal hubcaps and car stereos anyway. And you run around with a knife in South London, CGS.


----------



## Kiz

good guy city.


----------



## steamed hams

CGS said:


>


"An outstanding human being" :fergie


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fener is going to knock us out. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Fener is going to knock us out.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


will Suarez go to you then? :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

No worries ... If he doesn't come we will sign Higuain or Jovetic. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Whoa. Didn't realize that Fener is looking at a UCL ban. 

We are through! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*I imagine Fenerbache would be replaced rather than Arsenal getting a bye. Logic is a funny thing in UEFA's thought process though.*


----------



## Nige™

How it's got this far with Fenerbache allowed to play but could then be banned is ludicrous. Well done Uefa!


----------



## Ruckus

The decision won't be made until after the draw, so Fenerbahce could potentially win and be thrown out. Apparently it was Bursaspor who were going to replace them originally, so I assume it will still be them if they get kicked out.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

As far as I'm aware it'll still be Bursaspor. I'd rather have them than Fenerbahce. 

Hate going to Turkey either way.


----------



## seabs

*I don't think UEFA control the appeal hearing tbf. FA don't and I imagine it's similar so I guess it's not as simple as then speeding the process up in time. It's pretty farcical either way. 

If Arsenal win it'll be because the match was fixed by UEFA for Fenerbache to lose :blatter*


----------



## Silent Alarm

> Can't wait to join up with the England squad and hopefully play in a competitive match, they always are against Scotland. Big thanks to Roy Hodgson for selecting me and showing his faith and support, appreciate it


Oh Wayne, you passive aggressive cunt.

I hope Vidic decks him in training.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rooney and the granny never gets old :lmao.


^Didn't scholes take him out in training when he first said he wanted out.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

EskiBhoy said:


> If you think that Wilson went back for any other reason than family. Then you are very deluded.


“I wouldn’t have left Celtic for just anyone, it had to be the right club. And no club fitted the bill better than Nottingham Forest. 

“I’ve been at Notts County, Preston and Celtic but looking back and trying to pick a spell I enjoyed the most, even though I played in the Champions League with Celtic, I would have to say it was here.” 

“I know people talk about Barcelona, this game and that game, but I just love matchdays at The City Ground.”


----------



## Mikey Damage

Whispers that the Arsenal interest in Suarez is DEAD. Since there was no £40m release clause. And Arsenal won't go near £50m. 

We are a pathetic football club. Run like a business first, football club second. 


And the hits keep coming. Damian Martinez promoted to first team as 3rd keeper. Ending any talk of bringing in Cesar or anyone else. 

And Sagna is moving to CB. So we might bring in a new fullback. Which is smart. Since Sagna was probably our best player over the weekend at RB. 

This is deflating right now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Wenger should've already had a back up plan in place anyway, irrespective of whether or not the Suarez deal is dead in the water. 

Not losing our best player this summer does not = a good transfer window. It = a better transfer window than the last several, but that isn't really going to mean shit when the season starts considering every team around us have improved (I'm assuming United will at least bring in Fellaini). And there's still 20+ days left for Barca to start their voodoo horse shit and pinch Koscielny, so it could absolutely get a whole lot worse.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If we lose Koscielny, I'm done. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King

I can see us bringing a striker, but it would be someone who isn't high profile or a name that we've never heard. Wait, we've already signed Sanogo!


----------



## EGame

Mikey Damage said:


> If we lose Koscielny, I'm done.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's exactly the type of CB that Barca need atm. 

SOON.JPG


----------



## Kiz

miquel to leicester

dat profit trophy


----------



## Razor King

So we were ready to spend 40 but we can't add 10 more? BS. We just put in a cheeky bid to "feel the waters." Had no idea of the shitstorm that would ensue. And, if we're so tight, we could have just gone for Villa. The guy moved for 5 million, Christ. Yes, Barca rejected our 12 million offer in January, but I'd doubt they'd reject another offer around that in July.


----------



## Mikey Damage

EGame said:


> He's exactly the type of CB that Barca need atm.
> 
> SOON.JPG


Exactly my fear. There is no reason to sell but it wouldn't be a transfer window if we don't lose a crucial player. 

So much for turning into the next Bayern Munich, eh Mr. Gazidis? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd rather we kept all our diddie players than sell them. When our good players get injured and Arsene realises he'll be forced to play the Miquels and Chamakhs of our squad for extended periods he at least goes out and spends money to prevent that happening (see Monreal). 

Someone take a screwdriver to Giroud's kneecaps, guaranteed Arsene forks over the £50 mil for Suarez then.


----------



## Razor King

GOD of CUNT said:


> I'd rather we kept all out diddie players than sell them. When our good players get injured and Arsene realises he'll be forced to play the Miquels and Chamakhs of our squad for extended periods he at least goes out and spends money to prevent that happening (see Monreal).
> 
> Someone take a screwdriver to Giroud's kneecaps, guaranteed Arsene forks over the £50 mil for Suarez then.


I doubt it. He'd just play Podolski or Walcott there until Giroud comes back and when he does, it would be like a new signing! :wenger

Also, not selling any of our top players this window is like a new signing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Razor King said:


> So we were ready to spend 40 but we can't add 10 more? BS. We just put in a cheeky bid to "feel the waters." Had no idea of the shitstorm that would ensue. And, if we're so tight, we could have just gone for Villa. The guy moved for 5 million, Christ. Yes, Barca rejected our 12 million offer in January, but I'd doubt they'd reject another offer around that in July.


Or the £40,000,001 bid was just to show but never really intended to clinch the deal. 

I can already see the reports on Sept 3 that they tried but the selling clubs just wouldn't comply. 

At this point, we are bringing in a fullback and that's it. Just like January. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King

Mikey Damage said:


> Or the £40,000,001 bid was just to show but never really intended to clinch the deal.
> 
> I can already see the reports on Sept 3 that they tried but the selling clubs just wouldn't comply.
> 
> At this point, we are bringing in a fullback and that's it. Just like January.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wenger has already started. At the start of the window, he said how there is more money than talent in Europe, so teams will remain coy and will act late. Last week, he stated that Chelsea and United haven't acted as well, and teams like City acted early, so there are even less players available now. Like what the fuck is that?

Gazidis is one incompetent SOB. I'm so mad. That man can never get a deal done--even if his life depended on it. I can't imagine how that useless prick is still with us and you know what? That man--the person supposed to handle all of our transfers--has a month's vacation starting from mid July to mid August every year. Who is running all this shit behind the scenes? What the heck is even going on?

When Wenger bid 40 million on Suarez, he wanted to divert the attention from Higuain to Suarez. Nobody at Arsenal expected Liverpool to come public over this deal and for Suarez to call a press conference and cause all of the drama. What I say is that if Suarez is ready to do this, we have to meet him halfway too. 45 million should get it done. It's just 5 million more and half of what we have. We have 80 million to spend now. Nobody wants Wenger to spend it all. We're just desperate for that world signing. You don't sell van Persie to a club that you've competed with for years for f'kin 24 million, and then replace him with Giroud. What is that? Instead of spending money on mediocre players, it would serve us well to spend it on one Suarez.

Everybody at Arsenal has accepted that we don't have the money. It wasn't the fans yelling that we have 70 million to spend. It was that prick Gazidis and now it's like nobody worthy is available to buy! I won't be surprised if Wenger made a 70 million bid for Ronaldo, just for fun's sake. We love making useless first bids, it seems.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Depending on who you trust, we got £100m in transfer funds, easy. With it escalating to £150m if needed. 

There is no reason why money should stop any deal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

barca have called a presser for 7 pm










:brodgers


----------



## DA

Must be to announce the end of their pursuit of Agger because:



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 12m
> Introducing #LFC’s new vice-captain… @DanielAgger


FINALLY :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

@GeoffArsenal with a Gustavo tweet. 

So...Gustavo to Arsenal?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

Looks like we getting LUIZ. 

OH LAWD


----------



## Nige™

Nothing to suggest over here Luiz is going. Chelsea's stance earlier was he's not going and if it was going down we'd all surely be aware by now with Sky Sports News going mad.


----------



## EGame

Because of the bad condition of the pitch, tomorrow's game will be played in another stadium in Kuala Lumpur than originally planned. [md]

BREAKING PRESS CONFERENCE WORTHY


----------



## Joel

Probably gonna announce they have made a formation where central defenders are not needed.

Edit: Or what EGame just posted seconds before me.


----------



## EskiBhoy

Arnold Tricky said:


> “I wouldn’t have left Celtic for just anyone, it had to be the right club. And no club fitted the bill better than Nottingham Forest.
> 
> “I’ve been at Notts County, Preston and Celtic but looking back and trying to pick a spell I enjoyed the most, even though I played in the Champions League with Celtic, I would have to say it was here.”
> 
> “I know people talk about Barcelona, this game and that game, but I just love matchdays at The City Ground.”


You expected him to tell yous that the only reason he is back is because his family is there? You honestly think that the atmosphere at City Ground. Is up their with the Nou Camp, The Juvetus Stadium or Celtic Park on European nights?

Pointless discussion really. You have got a good player for a really good price, we have got mugged.


----------



## punx06

Gazidis out. Bring back David Dein. He wouldn't have fucked about with the Suarez thing, that's for sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fatty to Chelsea, Arsenal out. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

Razor King said:


> So we were ready to spend 40 but we can't add 10 more? BS. We just put in a cheeky bid to "feel the waters." Had no idea of the shitstorm that would ensue. And, if we're so tight, we could have just gone for Villa. The guy moved for 5 million, Christ. Yes, Barca rejected our 12 million offer in January, but I'd doubt they'd reject another offer around that in July.


*It's not as simple as meeting the valuation. I highly doubt he'd have chosen Arsenal over Atletico.

I can feel Arsenal fans' pain this year though :jose Really has been painful. Not even like we've been linked with the world and his half cousin from mars. Fabregas and Baines and that's about it. Not sure there was ever anything solid in Thiago. So depressing. No idea why we aren't moving the world for someone like Modric who would be a feasible sale rather than Fabregas which is a total waste of time. At least be in the position to have players and bids rejected rather than spending all summer dealing with grumpy Wayne and his antics. Meanwhile City with their new manager have just skyrocketed past us even further now on paper and we no longer have a dependable manager to get the absolute max out of the current squad. I was confident we'd win last season despite twunt of Utd fans claiming we had no chance last year but I'm not sure how we do it this year as of ours and City's squads right now. The only movement that looks on the cards is selling Rooney and the season starts next week. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

City looks so good right now. I really hope they don't sign anyone else. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

United playing pretty poor in Rio's testimonial. Predict the alarm bells go off in Moyes head and in the next few weeks pick up some below par Anderson types...


----------



## Irish Jet

Sell them all.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

:fergie2Im seeing Average/below average in every position. A team that Djemba Djemba & Fortune could fit into :fergie2


----------



## united_07

Hmm wonder if this has been put out by Rooney's team, with a headline like *'Crushed! Rooney's Old Trafford torment has broken the spirit of England's lion'* fpalm

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ester-United-torment-broken-England-star.html


----------



## Joel

Do you think United will only sell if they identify a replacement straight away, or is it solely about the amount we offer?

Or do you think he really isn't for sale?


----------



## united_07

dont think we'll even get a replacement, probably waiting hoping a foreign team comes in for him


----------



## seabs

*I truly believe everyone there is dead set against selling him unless it's for a massive fee which we won't get. I don't really know what to expect from the club right now in this transition period. It's worrying all the same.*


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Screw you all. You scousers steal hubcaps and car stereos anyway. *And you run around with a knife in South London, CGS.*


Damn right :side:. Come at Me. 










Me and my boys will make sure you West London pricks know your place :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Seabs said:


> *I truly believe everyone there is dead set against selling him unless it's for a massive fee which we won't get. I don't really know what to expect from the club right now in this transition period. It's worrying all the same.*



Most baffling thing is why things weren't in place well before moyes "officially" took charge, surely he hasn't thought i won't buy anyone until i've seen what the team is like up close.


----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


> Most baffling thing is why things weren't in place well before moyes "officially" took charge, surely he hasn't thought i won't buy anyone until i've seen what the team is like up close.


Maybe Moyes doesn't have as much control as he would have wished . I dunno everything around Man U just seems weird right now. I mean the club hasn't even been heavily linked to anyone outside of Fabragas. Dunno if it is simply down to Moyes or if the Glazers are limiting him a bit as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Maybe Moyes doesn't have as much control as he would have wished . I dunno everything around Man U just seems weird right now. *I mean the club hasn't even been heavily linked to anyone outside of Fabragas*. Dunno if it is simply down to Moyes or if the Glazers are limiting him a bit as well.


Yeah apart from the odd baines/fellaini story, the rehashed garay story and then strootman who seemed nailed on and then went to roma for so cheap and moyes saying thiago was never a target or something along those lines but yeah we've only stated we want cesc in public.

But yeah it's a bit of a strange summer from united to say the least even when we don't do big business we mostly always get it done early with a few exceptions :rvp


For different reasons but we've seemed to have stood still like city did last summer.


----------



## CGS

Lolgaray, lolbaines and lolfelliani. The strootman stuff never really took off big time though. As for Thiago I honestly forgot about that saga :lol. Although didn't he try and say you guys were never actually in for him? Weird stuff for sure. Man U shouldn't be harmed so much next season but with No Fergie its defo gonna be a tough year.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd be amazed if we didn't make the top 4 i don't care how bad our midfield is.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

TNA_WWE said:


> I'd be amazed if we didn't make the top 4 i don't care how bad our midfield is.


This.

Something major will have to go down for this to happen. Like Rooney eating RVP and Hernandez. Which is not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Razor King

If SAF were around, I'd have said that he would have won the League with this "poor" United side...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, no way United don't finish top 4, whether the old man's around or not (and by all accounts he will be...just not where United fans would like him).

Have we signed Suarez, Luis Gustavo and a full back today? 

Oh okay.


----------



## CNew2

Barca bid 27m for Vertonghen. Good Barca, good...try to weaken Spurs. It is our only hope for UCL Football next season with this wasteful Transfer policy team in place. I'm on the verge of finding a new team to cheer for. Perhaps City, since they have no trouble going after people EVERY transfer window. No disappointments there.


----------



## Xchange

United doesn't have that appeal anymore for big players without Fergie. They should have brought Mourinho or another top manager not that idiot who didn't win shit in 11 years at some jobber team.

Wigan is a jobber team too but at least they managed to win FA Cup.


----------



## DA

:torres


----------



## seabs

*Ah the muppetts who think Utd aren't a big club anymore without Ferguson. Of course we aren't. And let's not forget all these players that have turned us down this summer too.*


----------



## Kiz

i presume that was theresurrection


----------



## seabs

*WRONG.*


----------



## ABK

The guy's posts would have been gold had he not been banned :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Some reporter for BeIN USA says Gustavo for £14m to Arsenal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

My brother text me about that (or something similar. Luis Gustavo to Arsenal, anyway) about twenty minutes ago.

I'm ready to have my heart trod on again.


----------



## Joel

You really need to pay more attention to the trustworthy sources, Mikey. You're just breaking your heart more and more :terry1


----------



## Mikey Damage

Well GeoffArsenal called the Gervinho to Roma move back in June so if he's saying too...probable to happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saviorxx

We're also signing Sebastian Pérez for 2,5M€ apparently.


----------



## wkdsoul

Cardiff sign Medel, GOAT midfielder in this years FM.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Perez looked okay enough vs City. Can't be any worse than Miquel.

Arsenal are rumored to be offering Gustavo £160k p/w. Sounds like bullshit. No one Arsenal is going to pay that much to a player who won't start every match.


----------



## Shepard

Lots of foreign reports in the last few days saying we're very close to Ondřej Čelůstka (i just call him the czech :side. And the mirror picked it up today. He's a right back so :hb biggest priority with Gardner banned for the first game.

edit -


> Burak ‏@Kalitvintsev 4m
> 
> I talked with Ondrej Celustka and asked transfer to him.He said 'I accepted their offer.'


wooo twitter stuff means it has to be real rit?


----------



## DA

> Liverpool should have ditched Luis Suarez the .moment he sank his teeth into the arm of Branislav Ivanovic.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/luis-suarez-transfer-dave-whelan-2149079


Dave WheLOL. Sticking his nose in again for some reason.

Go in dry plz, Moysie :moyes1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Just to get your hopes up, Matthias Sammer said Luiz Gustavo is the only player in the roster Bayern is willing to sell.


----------



## Ruckus

wkdsoul said:


> Cardiff sign Medel, GOAT midfielder in this years FM.


Very versatile IRL too. Cardiff's new record signing. They're really going for it this season!

Also, loved Eurosport's choice of picture on their article.


----------



## Silent Alarm

United and Liverpool team up to battle evil Londoners......according to the Mail :side:


> English football's biggest rivals Liverpool and Manchester United have made an unofficial pact to stop Luis Suarez and Wayne Rooney leaving for Premier League rivals in a fight to curtail player power.
> Anfield principal owner John W Henry and United's Glazer family, who already know each other well from their connections in American sport, have been in regular contact throughout the transfer sagas which, alongside Real Madrid's efforts to sign Tottenham's Gareth Bale, have dominated the summer.
> 
> They have agreed to stand resolute and not cave in to Suarez, Rooney or their representatives, who have agitated for moves.
> Liverpool will not sell Suarez at any price to Arsenal, and Rooney can forget a move to Chelsea.
> By pursuing this strategy, both sets of owners believe it could mark a turning point in the steady rise in player power.
> Coming from the US, they have been appalled at the ease with which star players under contract to their Premier League clubs expect to click their fingers and get the moves they want.
> They also regard Tottenham chairman Daniel Levy as a natural ally following the way he stood up to Luka Modric joining Chelsea two years ago and is now dealing with the unsettled Bale.
> 
> Liverpool will only sell Suarez if a foreign club - therefore not a direct competitor - like Real Madrid come in with a Bale-esque bid of around £80million.
> The only way out for Rooney is if big-spending Paris Saint-Germain or Monaco dangle a £60m carrot in front of United.
> Realistically, neither is going to happen.
> 
> The intransigence of Liverpool and United explains why Suarez and Rooney have so far failed to hand in official transfer requests, even though there have been suggestions that they would.
> Both players understand they need to leave wriggle room in case they are not allowed to leave.
> Rooney is said to be distraught, having told friends for some time that he wants to leave United this summer, while Suarez has been on a PR offensive, having claimed in an explosive interview last week that Liverpool had misled him about being allowed to leave.
> Liverpool are interested in signing another forward - £10m Juventus striker Alessandro Matri - but not to replace Suarez.
> 
> Former Reds manager Rafa Benitez, now coaching Napoli, had a bid accepted for Matri yesterday but the player would prefer a move to England.
> Henry, owner of baseball franchise the Boston Red Sox, said on Thursday he was 'unequivocal' that Suarez would not be sold to Arsenal.
> 
> A foreign club like Real would have to pay a big premium at this stage because of their past experience.
> When Liverpool sold Fernando Torres to Chelsea for £50m on the last day of the transfer window in January 2011, they hurried through the £35m signing of Andy Carroll from Newcastle which proved disastrous.
> Suarez still has to serve six games of a 10-match ban for biting Branislav Ivanovic of Chelsea last season, but Henry said: 'We couldn't replace Luis so late in this window, so for football reasons we can't sell.'
> Like Liverpool, United are adamant that Rooney will stay but they may face a more difficult period of reconciliation.
> 
> The 27- year-old England forward is aghast that his agents have not been able to force through a move after two bids from Chelsea.
> But even a transfer request or a third offer of a British transferequalling £50m from Jose Mourinho would not alter the Glazers' stance.
> Brothers Joel and Avi, whose father Malcolm is owner of NFL club Tampa Bay Buccanneers, have known Henry for several years and will tough it out.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-London-moves-blocked-US-owners.html#comments





> *Rooney is said to be distraught*, having told friends for some time that he wants to leave United this summer


:hayden


----------



## Kenny

so weve missed out on cissohko/costa it seems.


----------



## Humph

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Just to get your hopes up, Matthias Sammer said Luiz Gustavo is the only player in the roster Bayern is willing to sell.


:mark:


----------



## punx06

Luiz Gustavo would be :mark: Just need a striker now, and a CB, and possibly a GK. Julio Cesar is still available so that move would make some sense.

Medel to Cardiff is inspired! Of course, I'm only going off FM but that's usually a good barometer when it comes to decent players. Quite a few FM GOATS have moved to PL clubs so far. Okore, Hellenius, Medel, Wanyama, Sanogo.. Someone out there should go and get Carlos Fierro.


----------



## Rush

wkdsoul said:


> Cardiff sign Medel, GOAT midfielder in this years FM.


he's boss in fifa as well. Haven't seen too much of him irl though. Sevilla selling a bunch their assets this window, although they have signed Bacca and Gameiro. 



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> so weve missed out on cissohko/costa it seems.


Costa signed a new deal didn't he? and i think we just want to loan Cissokho while Valencia want to sell. Might be seeing Downing at LB more often :downing


----------



## Kiz

there'll be even more disappointment when gustavo signs for wolfsburg 8*D

at least wenger can say he tried and then go crying into the lap of sanogo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, I won't be surprised when Gustavo signs with Wolfsburg. If anything, I expect it. When more than one news outlet starts reporting that we're showing interest in someone, that's usually a good indication that whoever they are will end up somewhere else.


----------



## ABK

I'd love it if we were in for Gustavo. Would be a great signing for us. Essein's past it while Mikel is Mikel  .


----------



## Kenny

LFC Transfer News :

LaTaulaR9 @LaTaulaR9 :

Cissokho loan move to LFC could be completed today or tomorrow. It's almost a done deal. Liverpool will pay €1m for Aly Cissokho on a season long loan. If they choose to buy him next year he'll cost a further €5m.

Stewart Downing will be allowed to decide his own future by Liverpool after interest from Newcastle and West Ham. Oussama Assaidi can join QPR but Raheem Sterling is seen as an important part of first-team squad & will not go out on loan. Brendan Rodgers is open to the winger moving on because he cannot guarantee him first-team football. [Daily Mail]

Brendan Rodgers wants Derby County midfield marvel Will Hughes - to groom him as the next Steven Gerrard. (Sunday People)

Arsenal and Liverpool are set to battle it out for .Watford’s teenage .sensation Ogo Obi. [Mirror]


----------



## Liam Miller

CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> LFC Transfer News :
> 
> 
> Brendan Rodgers wants Derby County midfield marvel Will Hughes - *to groom him *as the next Steven Gerrard. (Sunday People)


:wenger


----------



## united_07

> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 1m
> Moyes now in. #MUFC, he says, are "closer" to bringing someone in. But says Fellaini absence from #EFC nothing of Utd's doing


who is it then? if its not fellaini, not fabregas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Fellaini had an infection to a cut on his leg so was in the stands for our game today against Real Betis.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> who is it then? if its not fellaini, not fabregas


Insert Osman joke.


----------



## T-C

united_07 said:


> who is it then? if its not fellaini, not fabregas


Do I really need to state the obvious? It's clearly Ronaldo....


----------



## Kiz

h-i-b-b-o


----------



## united_07

> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 4m
> Moyes was also asked why #MUFC went after Fabregas when little chance of it coming off. "Because MU go after the best players in the world"


we might as well stick in a bid for messi as well then


----------



## Kiz

:lmao jesus christ

he might as well have just said COS I FUCKN WANTED 2 M8


----------



## seabs

*:moyes1

We clearly have no idea what we're doing this transfer window.*


----------



## Kiz

various spanish sources have cissokho signing for liverpool in the next few hours.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Class player.

What happened to Enrique? Done at L'Pool?


----------



## Kiz

nothing, liverpool just need a backup lb


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Got to love the Sky story on Suarez not having any plans to apologize only having quotes from Rodgers telling Suarez to apologize. So much speculation it hurts.

Sport journalism is a walk in the park


----------



## united_07

Marinez says the bid earlier on in the summer for Baines, of £12m, has been the only one


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> Class player.
> 
> What happened to Enrique? Done at L'Pool?


Yeah like Kiz said we just need a back up LB. Robinson has been loaned out and when Enrique couldn't play last year we ended up having people like downing or Johnson there.


----------



## DA

Best thing about Cissohko signing is that we will no longer have to hear about us being linked with him in EVERY.SINGLE.TRANSFER.FUCKING.WINDOW.


----------



## T-C

As long as Valencia keep Mathieu, that's the main thing in that backline.


----------



## united_07

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...dy-to-enter-race-for-gareth-bale-8756408.html


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Bale*--------------*Ronaldo*

*RVP*​
That frontline is gonna be really good I bet.


----------



## Joel

Donnacha said:


> *Bale*--------------*Ronaldo*
> 
> *RVP*​
> That frontline is gonna be really good I bet.


Don't forget the midfield of

Carrick
Fabregas Modric​
Just give :moyes1 all the trophies now.


----------



## etched Chaos

You're missing Thiago there, clearly he's only at Bayern until Woodward is ready to pounce.


----------



## Irish Jet

Spurs would rather sell to us than Madrid? Great logic.

I can understand why Spurs would like it to seem like we're in for him. But we're not and wont be. That money is insane.


----------



## etched Chaos

Irish Jet said:


> Spurs would rather sell to us than Madrid? Great logic.
> 
> I can understand why Spurs would like it to seem like we're in for him. But we're not and wont be. That money is insane.


We don't want anyone to be in for him, we want to keep him. But if you wanna go and add another missed target to the shitlist, go for it.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Class player.
> 
> What happened to Enrique? Done at L'Pool?





CGS said:


> Yeah like Kiz said we just need a back up LB. Robinson has been loaned out and when Enrique couldn't play last year we ended up having people like downing or Johnson there.


^^^ that. Although honestly i'd prefer not having Cissokho and playing Enrique/Johnson on the left and Kelly/Wisdom on the right. Plus we have to sign the crazy greek :side:

Just thinking about it, do we have the youngest squad in the Prem? We have a few old blokes, Kolo is 32, Gerrard is 33, a few mid-late 20's but a ton of young blokes like Allen, Borini, Sturridge, Coutinho, Henderson, Kelly, Wisdom, Alberto and Sterling.


----------



## Kiz

villa would be younger.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal in for Gustavo yesterday, now in for Kondogbia today. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CNew2

Downing having a Medical at West Ham. Seems like a lot of Liverpool players head there. I could be wrong, but it just seems like at least 1-2 are linked with a move there every Transfer Window.


----------



## Kiz

3. cole, carroll, downing if it goes through


----------



## Rush

Kiz said:


> villa would be younger.


nope. i looked it up. We had the youngest squad last season as well :lol


----------



## seabs

*Villa probably will be when they unload Given/Ireland/Bent/Hutton right?*


----------



## Kiz

transfermarkt have villa at 24.6, then liverpool at 25.6

http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/premier-league/startseite/wettbewerb_GB1.html


----------



## Ali Dia

How about avg age of a teams actual starting 11? We'd be up there I think


----------



## Saviorxx

So, Napoli are in for Luiz Gustavo... I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## Kenny

Napoli will be the team I support when I watch Serie A.


----------



## Razor King

Have we signed anybody yet? Okay...


----------



## Rush

Kiz said:


> transfermarkt have villa at 24.6, then liverpool at 25.6
> 
> http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/premier-league/startseite/wettbewerb_GB1.html


ah, just looking at the squad there they have signed a bunch of young blokes, like Luna, Okore, Steer, Bacuna, Tonev who they just signed and have 31 players in that squad which clearly lowers the average age :brodgers


----------



## DA

We will have the youngest squad when 29 year old Stewart Downing is sold and young 16 year old Sergi Canos gets promoted to the First Team Squad :brodgers


----------



## Saviorxx

Razor King said:


> Have we signed anybody yet? Okay...


"A top class striker... Yaya Sanogo." :wenger


----------



## Ali Dia

Our best 11:
Boruc (33), Clyne (22), Lovren (24), Yoshida (25), Shaw (18), Schneiderlin (23), Wanyama (22), Lallana (25), Ramirez (23), Rodriguez (24), Lambert (31)

Avg Age: 24.55

Not bad


----------



## Nige™

CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> Napoli will be the team I support when I watch Serie A.


You could just watch it casually and enjoy the football like most people.


----------



## EGame

Looks like we are being linked with Jeremy Mathieu. 

Wouldn't be opposed to signing him at all.


----------



## Saviorxx

Arsenal has offered Bayern Munich £17.2m for Luiz Gustavo, according to Sky sources.


----------



## Kiz

i await bayern upping it to 18 mil, arsenal considering it and then he signs for wolfsburg


----------



## Mikey Damage

Gustavo wants playing time to be certain. That isn't the case at Arsenal. Which is why I think that he's not coming to Arsenal, and why Arsenal is in on Kondogbia. 

Checkout this piece from @SwissRamble

http://swissramble.blogspot.ch/2013/08/arsenal-money-dont-matter-2-night.html


We so rich.

This is bullshit.

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

surely no one is surprised by this?

arsenal have been money rich for a long time, and for just as long have peddled out excuses as to why they haven't strengthened. they may have gotten rid of a fair few players, but that's depth. arsenal have zero depth at this moment, and that's with first xi spots that desperately need strengthening.


----------



## Irish Jet

etched Chaos said:


> We don't want anyone to be in for him, we want to keep him. But if you wanna go and add another missed target to the shitlist, go for it.


Dude, he's going to Madrid. 100% nailed on, although it will probably take until deadline day before Levy gets what he wants. 

What I'm saying is it would get Madrid to put up quicker if they felt United could get him, which they simply can't.


----------



## etched Chaos

Irish Jet said:


> Dude, he's going to Madrid. 100% nailed on, although it will probably take until deadline day before Levy gets what he wants.
> 
> What I'm saying is it would get Madrid to put up quicker if they felt United could get him, which they simply can't.


Nothing is 100% nailed, especially not Bale to Madrid. Ancelotti today has stated Bale is not in his plans, hardly something you'd hear if he was '100% nailed on'.


----------



## united_07

apparently Paddy Crerand on MUTV says he's heard that Ronaldo flew into manchester today :lmao

in the past he's said nasri was signing and that pogba had signed a new contract


----------



## Liam Miller

I can't decide which is funnier, spurs fans thinking they can keep hold of bale or united fans thniking ronaldo is coming back.


----------



## Saviorxx

Smart United fans know that Ronaldo is not coming back this year. Bale could stay one more year, but either way Spurs will not get top 4.


----------



## Hamada

Saviorxx said:


> "A top class striker... Yaya Sanogo." :wenger


Come on, Yaya Sanogo is highly rated..

































... on Football Manager. :brodgers


----------



## etched Chaos

TNA_WWE said:


> I can't decide which is funnier, spurs fans thinking they can keep hold of bale or united fans thniking ronaldo is coming back.


We kept Modric for an extra year, we kept Berbatov for an extra year, we can easily keep Bale for an extra year. Madrid may be doing everything they can, but until they show Levy the money, it's not happening. There's actually been a gradual decline in the Bale to Madrid stories since the supposed meeting between Perez and Levy in Miami and Ancelotti's comments are not typical of someone who knows he's getting Bale. 

Now they may stump up the cash before the deadline and Bale will go, but to think it's some 100% nailed-on affair is absurd. They did the same to united for Ronaldo and it took them 2.5 years to finally get their man - Levy is every bit as stubborn as Fergie was back then.


----------



## Liam Miller

I never said he would leave this year i stated you will not hold onto him, he'll be gone next summer if not this year. Real usually get what they want as do players.


----------



## etched Chaos

TNA_WWE said:


> I never said he would leave this year i stated you will not hold onto him, he'll be gone next summer if not this year. Real usually get what they want as do players.


Your original post implied this summer as it's not really funny if you incorporate next summer too as any sane Spurs fan is quite content to let Bale go next summer. The whole idea of him being gone 100% this summer is what Spurs fans are railing against. We'd be fine with him going next summer and if he gets a CL berth in the meantime, even better.


----------



## Irish Jet

He'll go on deadline day probably. He will definitely go, would put money on it.


----------



## etched Chaos

Irish Jet said:


> He'll go on deadline day probably. He will definitely go, would put money on it.


Go on, put money on it, then photo the receipt for proof. Wanna see you put your money where your mouth is (I'm not putting money on it, I'm not so stupid).


----------



## Mikey Damage

It really looks like we won't have a signing before the season kickoff. So pathetic. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

Mikey Damage said:


> It really looks like we won't have a signing before the season kickoff. So pathetic.


You should pray for a heavy defeat against Villa to get the spending going before the window closes.


----------



## Irish Jet

etched Chaos said:


> Go on, put money on it, then photo the receipt for proof. Wanna see you put your money where your mouth is (I'm not putting money on it, I'm not so stupid).


I would put money on it, but there's not much value as the bookies agree with me.

He's gone. He wants to go. If it doesn't get sorted soon, he'll force it through himself.

The Guardian reporting that Nani wants to sign a new contract. If he can get back to his best - :mark:










plz return


----------



## mblonde09

Donnacha said:


> Must be to announce the end of their pursuit of Agger because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 12m
> Introducing #LFC’s new vice-captain… @DanielAgger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY :brodgers
Click to expand...

(Y)(Y)(Y) We need an Agger smilie.


----------



## Rush




----------



## Hamada

Richard Keys said:


> You should pray for a heavy defeat against Villa to get the spending going before the window closes.


Would laugh if Arsenal get tanked by DAT BENTEKE, and Wenger shits himself and gets Henry on loan again. :brodgers


----------



## DA

> Liverpool Football Club have today confirmed that midfielder Stewart Downing has completed a transfer to Barclays Premier League side West Ham United.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/142460-downing-seals-west-ham-switch


:downing


----------



## steamed hams

Goodnight sweet Stewart's Liverpool career.


----------



## CNew2

At this point, bring him back. Come Back Home Thierry! Lord knows you're the only 'big' name Arsene can pull the trigger on. I swear if this is the same old shit from Arsenal, I am becoming a City fan >_> I can't take this anymore from them :jose


----------



## Green Light

> *Oldham Athletic kitman quits after crashing minibus into players' cars *
> 
> A football club kitman kicked off the season with a bang – by smashing his team’s minibus into three of the players’ cars.
> 
> Mark Coombe joined Oldham Athletic on trial this summer.
> 
> But his hopes of landing the job permanently have been written off following the prang in the car park at Boundary Park.
> 
> We understand that Mr Coombe was driving the club minibus back from Oldham’s Chapel Road training ground in Hollinwood when disaster struck as he attempted to park at the stadium.
> 
> Officials at the League One side have declined to comment but it is thought that Mr Coombe, who is from Oldham , clipped parked cars as he tried to manoeuvre the bus into a space. He could not be reached for comment.
> 
> But a source said that he was ‘devastated’ and had quit immediately after the smash.
> 
> They added: “He was distraught and walked out of the club has soon as it happened. We haven’t seen him since and we think he is really depressed about it.
> 
> “We’ve tried to get in touch with him but have not been able to manage it. We’re quite worried about him.”
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the cars damaged are thought to belong to first team players David Mellor and *Anton Rodgers, son of Liverpool boss Brendan.*


:brodgers


----------



## Saviorxx

Hamada said:


> Would laugh if Arsenal get tanked by DAT BENTEKE, and Wenger shits himself and gets Henry on loan again. :brodgers


Henry would score more PL goals than Giroud. FACT.


----------



## haribo

never mind, posted the wrong thing fpalm

But since I'm here, I thought Liverpool didn't sell to their rivals :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

haribo said:


> never mind, posted the wrong thing fpalm
> 
> But since I'm here, I thought Liverpool didn't sell to their rivals :brodgers


:downing :brodgers

It's our year, go away.


----------



## Humph

Jarvis and Downing putting crosses onto Carrolls head may actually be really effective, good signing for them tbh


----------



## reDREDD

yes West Ham reuniting the legendary duo that set the premier league on fire from 2011-2012

its like the reformation of the immortal cryme tyme tag team


----------



## Saviorxx

So... Arsenal trialist Sebastian Pérez is expected to sign... for Napoli.

fuck this shit.


----------



## reDREDD

wow

even signing players on a free is too expensive for :wenger now


----------



## Joel

Your hate for Arsenal is strong, Redead.


----------



## reDREDD

its not hate

its pity

only club i hate is united. maybe barca.

nah definitely barca.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Also Matthias Ginter apparently said he never even knew Arsene was in for him.

Oh, Arsene. I ain't even scurrd.


----------



## Hamada

Saviorxx said:


> Henry would score more PL goals than Giroud. FACT.


You reckon? I'm not sure Henry could stand a full PL season starting every match. Would love to see Thierry and Olivier starting up front, POACHING EACH OTHER'S chances to try and pass the ball into the back of the fucking net.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

IDK if the people ripping on Giroud actually watched him play last season or if they just heard someone say he's rubbish because it took him a little while to settle in and decided to run with it. He's obviously not Suarez-calibre, and he won't win us anything on his own, but I'm completely happy to have him in the Arsenal squad.


----------



## reDREDD

Giroud is very good, and will get better. Not world class but hell, few are

Its just that the rest of the team kinda blows and the depth is nonexistent 

and considering how injury prone the squad is, thats not good


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The squad depth was lacking even before we went and sold forty three* players. And yeah, half our players are made of chocolate. I mean, Diaby's doctor literally said he was made of chocolate*. 



*might not be an accurate number
**also might not be accurate


----------



## Mikey Damage

Napoli favorite for Gustavo now. Lololololol. These fuckers. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Fuckin Napoli. I swear to God Benitez is sitting in his bedroom in his Green Lantern pyjamas scouring the internet and newspapers looking for Arsenal's supposed transfer targets. 

"Hahaha, who's just a fat Spanish waiter now?"


----------



## reDREDD

spending dat cavani moneys


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Gustavo and Cesar go to Napoli they're going to pull in the window that Arsene was supposed to bring in. 

Arsene out chants will be coming. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Saviorxx said:


> So... Arsenal trialist Sebastian Pérez is expected to sign... for Napoli.
> 
> fuck this shit.


Won't get an UK work permit so he's useless to Arsenal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I never actually expected us to sign Gustavo, anyway. I mean, I'd love for it to happen, but it was never that likely, really. 

More so than Gustavo or Cesar or Higuain or anybody else that we were apparently in for (that eventually wound up at Napoli), it's the Suarez deal that'll cause the real shitstorm. It's been blown up like crazy now, and if he's not an Arsenal player by the end of the month, there'll be a hurricane or piss and vinegar landing right on top of Arsene's head.


----------



## Mikey Damage

We are not getting Suarez. 

I'm telling you now. Arsene is stubborn and won't overspend. And will blame the other clubs for lack of deals on Sept 2. 

Its going to happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saviorxx

I watched Giroud last year for Arsenal, during his two years at Montpellier and France's games. He is good no doubt about it but he is so far behind players like Suarez, van Persie, Negredo, Soldado... We need a word class striker.


----------



## CGS

Least you got Sanago


----------



## Hamada

GOD of CUNT said:


> IDK if the people ripping on Giroud actually watched him play last season or if they just heard someone say he's rubbish because it took him a little while to settle in and decided to run with it. He's obviously not Suarez-calibre, and he won't win us anything on his own, but I'm completely happy to have him in the Arsenal squad.


I quite like Giroud. I think he was thought of as a GAWD before and he's simply just a very good striker. I think he will get better, but Arsenal had a real van Persie hangover after I think people were expecting like for like, and Giroud isn't. He'll be good this season I reckon, he's better than some of the other suspect strikers Arsenal have had in recent times, like Chamakh or Park.


----------



## CNew2

It's going to take a significant injury before the window closes, a thrashing from Villa or Arsene to be sacked before Arsenal finally pony up and spend the money they reportedly have.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Of course the Suarez deal will never happen. I said it before; Arsene wouldn't spent £50 million to ransom his own mother never mind sign a footballer.


----------



## punx06

Can't wait to see Napoli fail to qualify for the CL and go through 6 different managers over the course of the season, as is tradition for Serie A clubs. Oh Rafa, you are a cunt.

To be fair to Giroud, he looks like he has improved over this pre-season. His composure and ability to find space in the box has improved a lot from what I've seen. Yes, it's pre-season, but I would expect him to get nearer the 20 goal mark in all comps than he did last season. Get's a lot of unfair stick on the internet from fans of other clubs who have probably only seen him play once or twice. 

He'll have a good season. And then he'll be sold to PSG next summer :wenger


----------



## united_07

> Manchester United have taken the top-level decision that Wayne Rooney will not be sold to Chelsea no matter how much money is offered or whatever the potential risks of keeping an unhappy player. Their stance is irreversible and will represent a significant setback for José Mourinho, who had been under the impression a deal to take him to Stamford Bridge was only a matter of time.
> 
> Chelsea have already failed with two bids, offering £23m on 16 July and £25m on 4 August, and had been convinced United would eventually cave in rather than keep a player whose relationship with the club had deteriorated so badly.
> 
> On the contrary, the Glazer family is absolutely determined there will be a show of force at Old Trafford this summer and that means automatically rejecting any further Chelsea bid out of principle. United believe it would be weak in the extreme to bend to player power, no matter how messy it threatens to become before the end of the transfer window, and their position will not change if Rooney hands in a formal transfer request or goes public with his desire to leave. The forward, who is in contention to lead England's attack against Scotland at Wembley on Wednesday, will be told United still cherish him as a player and that he needs to think long and hard about clearing his mind and rediscovering his best form in a World Cup year.
> 
> Over the next couple of weeks there will be a public request from David Moyes that United's supporters recognise his contribution to the club over the last nine years and refrain from making their displeasure known when he returns to the team. Rooney's determination to move to Stamford Bridge, having handed in a transfer request in October 2010 amid strong interest behind the scenes from Manchester City, has turned many fans against him. The hope at Old Trafford is that it will eventually blow over and that Rooney will come to realise his falling out with Sir Alex Ferguson should have no bearing now.
> 
> It represents a calculated gamble on United's part, with the club acutely aware Rooney no longer wants to be at Old Trafford and that Moyes will have his work cut out to get him back to his best.
> 
> However, the Guardian has learned there has never been a point over the summer when United have placed a valuation on him – or even talked about it. Chelsea's bids have been considered derisory behind the scenes at Old Trafford but that is largely irrelevant compared to the bigger point that it is not a financial matter, but more a case of protecting the team, supporting Moyes and ensuring there is no damage to the club's status. Chelsea's £50m signing of Fernando Torres from Liverpool was widely seen throughout the game as a shift in dynamic between the two clubs. United are adamant they will not put themselves in the same position.
> 
> Their thinking is also driven by a recognition that Rooney belongs to a rare group of match-winning players and that, at 27, selling him to Chelsea would mean passing on a forward capable of scoring 20 to 30 goals a season for the next five years. United, in short, are in complete agreement with Gary Neville's view that they "would be mad to sell him".
> 
> That falls in line with a promise made to Moyes when he took over from Ferguson that United would keep together the squad that won the league last season. United, for example, have rejected several bids for Nani and the only player they are willing to move out is Bébé.
> 
> Over time, United hope Rooney will start enjoying being a United player again and recognise this is a team where he can still achieve his ambitions. Moyes remains keen to bring in Marouane Fellaini and Leighton Baines from Everton and the club are looking at other options in midfield.
> 
> Moyes would ideally like two central midfielders but shied away from a deal for Thiago Alcântara because he was not entirely convinced by a player Bayern Munich subsequently signed from Barcelona. United have been frustrated by Barcelona's reluctance to part company with Cesc Fábregas but their information throughout several weeks of negotiations is that he is extremely anxious about how much he will play this season and would jump at the chance to move to Old Trafford, despite his statements to the contrary, if the Catalan club told him he was not required. United are retaining their interest, even if there is now an acceptance there is a low probability of it coming off.
> 
> Rooney, meanwhile, will have plenty to think about when he returns to United from international duty. The team begin the new Premier League season at Swansea City on Sunday followed by Chelsea visiting Old Trafford on 26 August and a match littered with off-pitch politics. No deal was ever likely before that game and Chelsea will discover in the coming weeks that United are not willing to bargain, at any price, after that date either.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/13/wayne-rooney-not-for-sale-chelsea



no point in keeping a player who doesnt want to be at the club, and starting him above players who do want to play


----------



## DA

> Over the next couple of weeks there will be a public request from David Moyes that United's supporters recognise his contribution to the club over the last nine years and *refrain from making their displeasure known when he returns to the team.*


Good luck with that.



> Chelsea's £50m signing of Fernando Torres from Liverpool was widely seen throughout the game as a shift in dynamic between the two clubs.


:jose :downing


----------



## EGame

By not letting Chelsea sign Rooney, Chelsea will get a even better striker in Eto'o. 

<3 Samu. Hope he goes to Chelsea and rips apart the PL. 

Rumors of today are that we are strongly interested in Sakho.


----------



## united_07

dont really see how Eto'o is a better striker, has been playing in a vastly inferior league the past few leagues but scoring less goals than rooney, and is getting on, at 32


----------



## DA

Eto'o hasn't scored as many because he's probably been skipping training to count all his dough :moyes1


----------



## Joel

Did someone say dough?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsene won't overpay his valuation of players. 

I would love to see what he values all these players at. 

Let's see. Messi is probably at £14m. Too short. :wenger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABK

If the Rooney deal doesn't materialise, I'd be glad if we get Eto'o. Could be a decent signing for one or two seasons.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So much good shit from today...










:wenger



_Samuel ‏@samuelj29060 1h

Mirror: Arsenal's back-up list in case Luis Suárez can't be signed includes: Rooney, Michu & Džeko

Ornstein: "My information is that Arsenal haven't made a bid for Luiz Gustavo yet. They have interest in him." #AFC

Ornstein: "Arsenal have 3-4 options (other than Suarez), Rooney is one, but club have accepted they might not sign a star striker." #AFC

Ornstein: "Wenger, who is in control of all transfers at Arsenal, won't pay over his valuations of players." #AFC

David Ornstein tells BBC: "Arsenal still have transfer plans in place. Market not moved liked they'd expected it to." _


So much shit here. Bild says Barca are in for Gustavo (poof, he gone). Michu? Solid player, not Arsenal quality. Fuck off. Dzeko? Not much of a leap over Giroud, if at all. The lack of progess on Higuain or Jovetic now is frightening. Arsene has bottled this window horribly.

_Darren ‏@DarrenArsenal1 1h

We cant buy in June because of "managerless clubs" July "everyone is away" & August (so far) "because the market hasn't moved" PYTHONESQUE...

...I'm waiting for the and "we have been working very hard line" that's surely due anytime._



Excuses excuses excuses. Gunner14 was right all along.


----------



## Mikey Damage

and Luis Suarez just confirmed he's not leaving Liverpool.

Oh Arsene.

Fuck off.


edit: Not leaving, and signing an extension.


----------



## DA

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just give us the title. NOW


----------



## TheeJayBee

Chelsea don't need Eto'o. They've got Lukaku! The kid was unreal at our place last season. He would get quite a few chances on goal with us, so with Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Lampard etc. behind him he will thrive. Mourinho himself has said the goal is to win the title within two seasons, so if Lukaku doesn't fire them to a Premier League title this season, so what? It's a great experience for him. If Mourinho and Abramovich have agreed on the target of the Prem trophy in two seasons, as long as they retain Champions League football (which I'm sure they'd do even with Torres and Ba as their main strikers, to be honest), it's not going to be terrible finishing 2nd or 3rd whilst giving Lukaku a full season at the Bridge?

The kid will be better than Drogba, for crying out loud. He was better at 19 than Drogba was at 25. If he gets the chance and is surrounded by quality, he'll do nothing but improve. It would be wasted money buying a new, 'quick-fix' striker, imo.


----------



## Green Light

wtf

what's changed? With Suarez I mean


----------



## Mikey Damage

The fans appreciation for him.

Um...he doesn't check twitter apparently. They vilified him on there.


I can't believe this shit. What the fuck is he doing? The club barely won 4th last season, and he's made zero improvement to that squad. Is he a fucking moron?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

:lmao at Arsenal

This is why :rvp left frustrated and disillusioned after his meeting with Wenger and Gatsidis, probably should've settled for Higuain or Jovetic (who turned out not to be an expensive signing for Citeh after all).


----------



## CGS

Dunno whether or not Suarez staying is a blessing or a curse. Unless ALOT has changed in the past day or two he doesn't really wanna be here and is only signing on because either 1) he is being forced to no after what or 2) in his new contract we are giving him some stupid terms meaning he an pretty much leave next year if he wants. I just don't believe he aphas any real care or passion for the club

As for Arsenal it is hilarious to think that the season starts in a few days and Wenger hasn't developed the squad at all while all the teams around them have. Seriously unless Arsenal gets off to a flying start I can see another deadline day rush from him


----------



## Mikey Damage

I can't wait to see these panic buys.

Probably Michu for £10m. 

And once again, we won't get close to our transfer record. That incredible sum of £15.8m Super record.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Didn't Swansea slap a 30m price tag on him though?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Did they really? Smart move.

Alright then.

Plan D.

Talk Louis Saha out of retirement.


----------



## DA

Suarez might not have a passion for the club, but he definitely has a passion for winning. I wouldn't worry too much about his performances on the pitch. Squad morale etc off the pitch however :hmm:

We may have brought a few players in, but we aren't too dissimilar to Arsenal in this window. We should have had a 30-40m net spend this window if we wanted to catch the teams ahead of us, but at the moment we are probably breaking even, wouldn't be surprised if we were even up on cash, in fact.

Carroll, Shelvey and now Downing= around 25-27m. 

Toure, Mignolet, Aspas, Alberto= around 23-26m probably I think.

Where is the money? :kobe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Hey we're linked to Willian :hb

And Suarez is staying :hb


----------



## DA

Donnacha said:


> Where is the money? :kobe





Hank Scorpio said:


> Hey we're linked to Willian :hb


There it is. :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

We'll end up with Brandão or some shit on deadline day. Think we were linked to Stefan Kießling a minute back as well. 

Whaaaatevah. 

Arsene's really shit the bed this window. Like, really really.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'd be okay with Kiessling. I'd rather pay £80m for Reus, though. If we're heading to Germany.

How is it that Liverpool are forcing Suarez to stay, but we couldn't do shit with RVP?


----------



## Jaxx

Because RVP was in the last year of his contract wasn't he? Suarez still has 3 years.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Kießling would be a good signing, yeah (it is so easy to type that B that's really a double s on an iPhone). Also a more realistic target than Suarez ever was, really. 

At this point I just want him to sign someone. Anyone. 

Just so I know that he's still capable.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Don't think Leverkusen would be willing to sell anymore of their players though, they've already lost two first-teamers in this window.


----------



## Liam Miller

Donnacha said:


> There it is. :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

That hair


----------



## Kiz

liverpool should absolutely go after willian. available for a similar price they were offering to henrikh LETTERS,


----------



## Destiny

Coutinho Suarez Willian
Sturridge​
:brodgers

Not going to happen though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenes bid for Gustavo is too low. We probably bid £12m. 

Disgraceful. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> I'd be okay with Kiessling. I'd rather pay £80m for Reus, though. If we're heading to Germany.
> 
> How is it that Liverpool are forcing Suarez to stay, but we couldn't do shit with RVP?





Principino said:


> Because RVP was in the last year of his contract wasn't he? Suarez still has 3 years.


Suarez still has 5 years left mate. Thats why we can force him to stay :brdogers



Mikey Damage said:


> and Luis Suarez just confirmed he's not leaving Liverpool.
> 
> Oh Arsene.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> edit: Not leaving, *and signing an extension*.


likely just to put in a concrete release clause/champions league clause


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, if he is staying and has signed a new deal, it'll all be about the release clause. If Liverpool don't make the Champions League next year then he's gone for certain. And this time there actually will be a clause in the contract (as opposed to some verbal agreement that probably never even happened anyway).


----------



## Hamada

Arsene, lol. :brodgers

Daily Mail, ladies and gentlemen.



> Wayne Rooney was a target earlier in the summer, while the club have completed extensive scouting reports on Swansea striker Michu and Manchester City’s Edin Dzeko.


Dzeko :lmao

And Wenger wants a right back apparently. Shouldn't have let Debuchy DA FRENCHMAN go to Newcastle then, lol.


----------



## Kiz

idk why dzeko is still being linked with a move after pelle has said numerous times he's basically his number 1 out and out striker. will start vs newcastle.


----------



## Irish Jet

United should go in for SANOGO to go two clear of Arsenal in the battle against transfer relegation.


----------



## reDREDD

i wonder who we're getting now that rooney isnt for sale


----------



## united_07

just seen this



> Howard Nurse ‏@howardnurse 8m
> Confirmed by #EFC that they have had "no contact" about Leighton Baines or Marouane Fellaini from #MUFC (apart from Baines bid in June).


----------



## Rush

Donnacha said:


> Suarez might not have a passion for the club, but he definitely has a passion for winning. I wouldn't worry too much about his performances on the pitch. Squad morale etc off the pitch however :hmm:
> 
> We may have brought a few players in, but we aren't too dissimilar to Arsenal in this window. We should have had a 30-40m net spend this window if we wanted to catch the teams ahead of us, but at the moment we are probably breaking even, wouldn't be surprised if we were even up on cash, in fact.
> 
> Carroll, Shelvey and now Downing= around 25-27m.
> 
> Toure, Mignolet, Aspas, Alberto= around 23-26m probably I think.
> 
> Where is the money? :kobe


added quality without spending money. Thats a win. Look at other teams transfers (looooooooooooooooooooool arsenal). Basically with Carroll, was he going to get games ahead of Suarez, Sturridge or Borini? No. Aspas is a huge improvement on Carroll. Would Shelvey (and Spearing) get games ahead of Gerrard, Hendo, Lucas, Allen? Unlikely. Only transfer that i'm disappointed with is the Downing transfer (and i can't quite believe i typed that) but its true. Only 5 mil for a bloke who was playing decent towards the end of last season and would be a very handy squad player given that our wingers are young and will need a rest.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

You have to feel that Suarez's u-turn can't be unrelated to Downing's departure.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> no point in keeping a player who doesnt want to be at the club, and starting him above players who do want to play


Just reading that article now. As much as I desperately want Rooney gone I like that we're not giving that little shit's demands the time of day. 

I genuinely hope we Darren Bent his career into oblivion, but with him there there'll be so much pressure on Welbeck/Kagawa/Hernandez to perform, eventually he'll probably get his chance and with this being a world cup year he knows he can't afford to fuck it up.

I do like the stance of keeping the squad together though, especially giving guys like Nani a fresh start - If we actually turned down bids for him, that's even more encouraging. The tired cliche of saying he's like a "new signing" has become a bit of a parody, but in this case it genuinely could work out with a few players. He contributed virtually nothing last year and seemed for all the world like he was gone. If he gets focused and plays more regularly he will be productive. 

For all the talk about not making any signings, our squad's still incredibly strong.


----------



## Kiz

yet probably not the strongest

it's vital to strengthen after winning the title, as we discovered first hand. new manager in as well and all that too.


----------



## Irish Jet

Kiz said:


> yet probably not the strongest
> 
> it's vital to strengthen after winning the title, as we discovered first hand. new manager in as well and all that too.


It's not as strong as City's on paper, no way. I'd still put it well ahead of Chelsea's in terms of depth. I think United and City are the only two teams that can make two very competent starting line ups from their squad, with players to spare. 

There's a lot of players who should contribute more this season - Valencia, Nani, Kagawa are the stand outs. I think the new manager helps in that regard, the same way I could see it helping the likes of Nasri at City.

I still we will strengthen, I actually expect us to get Fellaini and have from the start of the window, unlike every other target which was always hope more than anything. Why we're taking as long as we are to make some moves is beyond me, but it happens every year so I shouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Kenny

Reports in France suggest that Monaco are ready to enter the race to sign Sakho after Liverpool lodged an £8m bid for the player.

It was thought that Monaco were only in the market for a new goalkeeper but, with the financial resources at their disposal, the opportunity to sign Sakho could be too good to pass up.

Mamadou SakhoMamadou Sakho has accepted he must leave PSG

Mamadou SakhoMamadou Sakho has been overlooked by Didier Deschamps for France

We must find out what we need.
Monaco boss Claudio Ranieri
Monaco manager Claudio Ranieri, however, refused to be drawn on the speculation Tuesday.

Ranieri told RMC: "We must find out what we need.

"We need to know what we need before we make any adjustments.

"I understand the expectations of journalists and the public, but we must wait to see what we need.

"There is no question of giving names right now."

Claudio RanieriClaudio Ranieri wants to take Mamadou Sakho to Monaco

Sakho has accepted that he needs to leave boyhood club PSG after being left out of Didier Deschamps France squad due to lack of playing time in Paris.

And that had led Liverpool to turn to Sakho, who has also attracted interest from AC Milan, in their bid to add defensive reinforcements ahead of the new season.

Brendan RodgersBrendan Rodgers has some things in his favour in the race to sign Mamadou Sakho

With the futures of Daniel Agger and Martin Skrtel still uncertain, Brendan Rodgers was thought to be closing in on a deal for Schalke's Kyriakos Papadopoulos, only to be priced out of move by the German club's £18m asking-price.

Liverpool now seem to go head to head with Monaco for the signing of Sakho, and whilst they are unlikely to be able to compete in financial terms, the Anfield club may have the advantage in terms of being able to offer the 23-year-old greater playing time and giving PSG the option of not selling to a major domestic rival.


----------



## Rush

Sakho would be a great addition.


----------



## TheResurrection

united_07 said:


> no point in keeping a player who doesnt want to be at the club, and starting him above players who do want to play


Should we have sold Ronaldo in 2006 and gone with Fletcher on the right wing?


----------



## Ali Dia

It appears we are throwing everything at getting Pablo Osvaldo. Roma want rid of him, we want him, he is turning us down. I have a feeling we may get him. Would be big for us if we do.


----------



## Shepard

we signed THE DARK ONDREJ and he's fast becoming a favourite of mine



> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 4h
> 
> Good morning #sunderland #fans #mate #safc Have a nice day.
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 12h
> 
> Good night #Sunderland #sweetdreams #wearside #safc
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 14h
> 
> @ WC hahahahaha shocked woman )) pic.twitter.com/aqEPhYUIbg
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 15h
> 
> @ConnorWickham10 Congrulations for your goal against Scotland.I hope you will continue your goals. #sunderland #safc
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 17h
> 
> Wait me The Light! #wearside #sunderland


sky sources saying the same thing they said about liverpool and cissokho last week for us. don't buy it till he's in a sunderland shirt. we've apparently asked juve about Peluso and De Ceglie. I'm glad we finally realised what full backs are. Even if they aren't danny rose :side:

Hull agreed a fee with spurs for THE HUDD. PDC wants him but idk if the higher ups are willing to sanction it for the price Hull are paying. Would be exactly what we need tho.

Sessegnon might be off to qatar which would be depressing given his pre season form. afaik he can go for the right price but i'd rather he didnt for now.


----------



## Kiz

wait me the light #sweetdreams


----------



## Shepard

its no alfie or KADER but it's probably the closest we've came to a rape face this window :mangane


----------



## Green Light

#mate


----------



## Curry

Irish Jet said:


> It's not as strong as City's on paper, no way. I'd still put it well ahead of Chelsea's in terms of depth. *I think United and City are the only two teams that can make two very competent starting line ups from their squad, with players to spare.*


Would this not do? - 
Cech
Azpi Cahill Luiz Cole
Ramires Van Ginkel
De Bruyne Mata Hazard
Lukaku

Schwarzer
Hutchinson Terry Ivanovic Bertrand
Mikel Lampard
Schurrle Oscar Moses
Torres

(and Essien, Kalas, Ba, McEachran and Chalobah)
(Courtois, Piazon, Wallace, Romeu, Marin, Van Aanholt and Kakuta on loan)


----------



## seabs

> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 4h
> 
> Good morning #sunderland #fans #mate #safc Have a nice day.
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 12h
> 
> Good night #Sunderland #sweetdreams #wearside #safc
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 14h
> 
> @ WC hahahahaha shocked woman )) pic.twitter.com/aqEPhYUIbg
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 15h
> 
> @ConnorWickham10 Congrulations for your goal against Scotland.I hope you will continue your goals. #sunderland #safc
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 17h
> 
> Wait me The Light! #wearside #sunderland


*Until Kolarov sings jingle bells during a match on a live mic he's my new favourtie footballer. #mate*


----------



## Andre

Quick debate: If Arsenal finish fifth this season should Wenger be sacked? Personally I've always said that on paper he's just about doing his job if he takes Arsenal to the Champion's league every season, but under his guidance Arsenal are really starting to look like they could be left behind, especially with Spurs emerging as a real force while Liverpool are steadily improving (although maybe not quite ready for the top four yet).

I know he probably wouldn't be sacked due to the politics at Arsenal, but I think finishing fifth (without winning a major trophy) this season would justify his sacking. He has been a great manager for Arsenal, but you can't keep someone in a job based on sentiment. Thoughts?



Shepard said:


> we signed THE DARK ONDREJ and he's fast becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## seabs

*There's a really strong case for it if they finish outside the top 4. Fresh face and fresh ideas in charge won't do them any harm either. He's done a great job but he hasn't moved them forward in any way for years now. Also depends on if the right man (or woman







) was in line to replace him. No point sacking him and then spending months to find a replacement who they don't have full confidence in.*


----------



## Andre

Seabs said:


> *There's a really strong case for it if they finish outside the top 4. Fresh face and fresh ideas in charge won't do them any harm either. He's done a great job but he hasn't moved them forward in any way for years now. Also depends on if the right man (or woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) was in line to replace him. No point sacking him and then spending months to find a replacement who they don't have full confidence in.*


Agree with all of this.



Seabs said:


> *spending months to find a replacement who they don't have full confidence in.*


:moyes1


























:moyes2


----------



## Hamada

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Quick debate: If Arsenal finish fifth this season should Wenger be sacked? Personally I've always said that on paper he's just about doing his job if he takes Arsenal to the Champion's league every season, but under his guidance Arsenal are really starting to look like they could be left behind, especially with Spurs emerging as a real force while Liverpool are steadily improving (although maybe not quite ready for the top four yet).
> 
> I know he probably wouldn't be sacked due to the politics at Arsenal, but I think finishing fifth (without winning a major trophy) this season would justify his sacking. He has been a great manager for Arsenal, but you can't keep someone in a job based on sentiment. Thoughts?


It's an interesting scenario, but I guess it's all down to the situation and who would replace him. Maybe DAT Hughton :terry


----------



## Ruckus

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Quick debate: If Arsenal finish fifth this season should Wenger be sacked? Personally I've always said that on paper he's just about doing his job if he takes Arsenal to the Champion's league every season, but under his guidance Arsenal are really starting to look like they could be left behind, especially with Spurs emerging as a real force while Liverpool are steadily improving (although maybe not quite ready for the top four yet).
> 
> I know he probably wouldn't be sacked due to the politics at Arsenal, but I think finishing fifth (without winning a major trophy) this season would justify his sacking. He has been a great manager for Arsenal, but you can't keep someone in a job based on sentiment. Thoughts?


As long as there's a decent replacement lined up, definitely. He has shown complete incompetence in this transfer window and there's really no excuses anymore for not bringing in players. It's just a few days til the start of the new season and we've had 1 signing and 13 departures. We don't even have a CB on the bench. Wenger is just taking the piss now.

Although you will find some muppets who think he should sign a lifetime contract because they think the club starts and ends with him as manager.


----------



## united_07

dont know whether this is true or not




> Rafael Hernández @RafaelH117
> 
> Suárez just confirmed after the match Uruguay vs Japan he didn't say he wanted to stay at Liverpool.


----------



## DA

Oh lawd, please let this end.

Just 17 more days to go......


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hamada

:suarez1 playing everyone like a boss


----------



## Kiz

Rafael Hernández ‏@RafaelH117 1m
Suárez denying he wants to stay after the Uruguay vs Japan match are fake made up by Arsenal fans. I sincerely apologize.

Rafael Hernández ‏@RafaelH117 1m
An Arsenal account I particularly trust retweeted the info and the rumor was suddenly overblown.

united_07's mate dan taylor saying we're still in for pepe, seems to be a matter of how much we pay madrid. would love this to go through.


----------



## DA

I'm gonna go out and buy a nice bottle of champagne, put a label on it saying "ArsenLOL" and drink it the day those cunts go out of business.

Might be waiting a while though if Wenger keeps up his penny pinching. :wenger


----------



## seabs

*Didn't see anything about Suarez re-signing earlier on SSN and if it came from anyone even 10% credible it'd be all over that. Arsenal fans shouldn't worry too much. Doing business like the champions :moyes2

Or at least trying to. £2.6m ahead of you guys







*


----------



## Nige™

Suarez's ego must've taken one hell of a knock, thinking the likes of Real would be in for him, and then only Arsenal bid for him. Hopefully most Liverpool fans will see through him. You'll get the odd idiot on Sky Sports News saying something like, "clearly he's changed his mind and he loves Liverpool as we much as we love him."

I do feel for Arsenal fans in a way. Wenger's convinced many to lower their ambitions too during the last 4/5 years but I'd be furious at the lack of investment coming from him. It doesn't need to be a big spree, just one or two good signing would make a difference, and the wage bill's been dramatically reduced this summer too.


----------



## Kiz

i'm sorry shep

peruzzi has signed for catania


----------



## united_07

Moyes is on the ITV panel tonight along with Keane and Dixon for England vs Scotland, hopefully they'll ask him some good questions


----------



## seabs

united_07 said:


> Moyes is on the ITV panel tonight along with Keane and Dixon for England vs Scotland, hopefully they'll ask him some good questions


:lmao












































































:lmao


----------



## DA

Fully expecting Moyes to interrupt Chiles tonight, look straight into the camera and make one final eye-watering plea to Cesc, asking him to join United.

Then he'll turn his head slightly, stare into camera two and recite the exact same speech, except this time to the Everton squad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 4h
> 
> Good morning #sunderland #fans #mate #safc Have a nice day.
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 12h
> 
> Good night #Sunderland #sweetdreams #wearside #safc
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 14h
> 
> @ WC hahahahaha shocked woman )) pic.twitter.com/aqEPhYUIbg
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 15h
> 
> @ConnorWickham10 Congrulations for your goal against Scotland.I hope you will continue your goals. #sunderland #safc
> 
> Ondřej Čelůstka ‏@OndrejCelustka 17h
> 
> Wait me The Light! #wearside #sunderland


Holy shit, he's like the football equivalent of Chris Traeger. ositivity


----------



## JLawls91

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

reports in germany that luis gustavo has signed a long term deal with wolfsburg

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLSENAL


----------



## Mainboy

Buzzing for the game tonight. Would us to win but there's more chance of Triple H turning heel than that happening sadly


----------



## Hamada

NICK COLLINS GOAT.

Seriously, hope you are ok #mate.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wolfsburg. 

Arsene Wenger, folks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

Mainboy said:


> Buzzing for the game tonight. Would us to win but there's more chance of Triple H turning heel than that happening sadly


Fully expect every drunk Scotsman in the pub later to be doing their best William Wallace impressions







PATRIOTS OF SCOTLAND, STARVING AND OUTNUMBERED STORMED THE FIELDS OF WEMBLEY


Hopefully we go in dry and crush those upstarts :whiteknight


England-Scotland games are always a fun atmosphere


----------



## Liam Miller

JLawls91 said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao not as good as the woman falling over while crushing grapes but still hilarious.


----------



## Mainboy

Scottish FA ‏@ScottishFA 12m

Scotland team to face England: McGregor, Hutton, Hanley, Martin, Whittaker, Snodgrass, Brown, Morrison, Forrest, Maloney, Miller

Forrest over Griffiths :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

We went with Forrest because Griffiths looks like a thumb and...that's probably it, really.


----------



## Mainboy

GOD of CUNT said:


> We went with Forrest because Griffiths looks like a thumb and...that's probably it, really.


----------



## Duberry

Miller is starting. Congratulations on your win England.


----------



## Mainboy

SJFC said:


> Miller is starting. Congratulations on your win England.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Mainboy said:


>


He really is an ugly wee fucker, though.

I'd still rather he was playing, of course. 

But he's a thumb. He is a thumb. Look at him. He is.


----------



## Desecrated

Playing Miller in 2013 when you have Steven Fletcher & Jordan Rhodes is definately a paradox.


----------



## Mainboy

GOD of CUNT said:


> He really is an ugly wee fucker, though.
> 
> I'd still rather he was playing, of course.
> 
> But he's a thumb. He is a thumb. Look at him. He is.


I don't give a fuck if he looks like a thumb. Without him last season we would have been shit


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Mainboy said:


> I don't give a fuck if he looks like a thumb. Without him last season we would have been shit


You were still pretty shit WITH him. Without him, you'd have been relegated. 

Thumb lookalike or not, he's obviously a good striker. I actually thought Celtic might've looked to him for this season.


----------



## danny_boy

Miller as in Kenny Miller?

The same Kenny Miller that Strachan signed for Celtic in 06 and sold a season later because he was a bag of shite?


----------



## Mainboy

GOD of CUNT said:


> You were still pretty shit WITH him. Without him, you'd have been relegated.
> 
> Thumb lookalike or not, he's obviously a good striker. I actually thought Celtic might've looked to him for this season.


Knowing Hibs we will get relegated this season .


----------



## Nige™

Kenny Miller over JR!!:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Who the fuck is organising the tactics for Scotland? General Anthony Melchett?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Mainboy said:


> Knowing Hibs we will get relegated this season .


If Hearts never had a squad full of twelve year olds and weren't 15 points behind the rest of the pack from the jump then I'd maybe agree with you. 

Although if anybody could pull it off, Fenlon could.


----------



## Mainboy

WOOLCOCK said:


> Who the fuck is organising the tactics for Scotland? General Anthony Melchett?


----------



## Duberry

WOOLCOCK said:


> Who the fuck is organising the tactics for Scotland? General Anthony Melchett?


Would probably still be an improvement on Levein tbh.

4-6-0 ark2


----------



## Mainboy

GOD of CUNT said:


> If Hearts never had a squad full of twelve year olds and weren't 15 points behind the rest of the pack from the jump then I'd maybe agree with you.
> 
> Although if anybody could pull it off, Fenlon could.


Jimmy Calderwood would be an improvement than Fenlon!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Mainboy said:


> Scottish FA ‏@ScottishFA 12m
> 
> Scotland team to face England: McGregor, Hutton, Hanley, Martin, Whittaker, Snodgrass, Brown, Morrison, Forrest, Maloney, Miller
> 
> Forrest over Griffiths :lol


Where's Rhodes?


----------



## Kiz

shrek starting for england

and heeeeere come the pretzels


----------



## danny_boy

Hank Scorpio said:


> Where's Rhodes?


Probably giving it to Strachan's daughter right up the old rusty bullet hole.

Fuck it, it's the only reason I can think of for him not being picked.


----------



## united_07

Kiz said:


> shrek starting for england
> 
> and heeeeere come the pretzels


and moyes in studio, will make very interesting viewing


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> and moyes in studio, will make very interesting viewing


Could this be the day Chiles finally gets twatted on live tv :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Scotland fans have put Fairy Liquid in foutains in Trafalgur Square :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

Damn bloody hooligans, how dare they.


----------



## tommo010

> Tottenham Hotspur
> We have reached agreement with Hull City for the transfer of Tom Huddlestone, with Jake Livermore heading to the KC Stadium on a season-long loan.


Finally got rid of that donkey Huddlestone


----------



## Liam Miller

Always thought huddlestone was a decent footballer with a hell of a strike.


----------



## etched Chaos

TNA_WWE said:


> Always thought huddlestone was a decent footballer with a hell of a strike.


He has the mobility of a tugboat.


----------



## Humph

He probably went there cause he has more chance of scoring so he can shave his head


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

With our new signings and AVB's preferred way of playing, Hudd didn't really have a place in the squad. Excellent passer, but just doesn't have that mobility. He'd be superb in Serie A in a Pirlo-like role. He's better than Hull tbh, will be their best player. Wish him well, amazingly he's still only 26 so his best days are yet to come probably.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Had to happen eventually, reckon he'll do very well for Hull. Just can't keep up with the pace Spurs want to play at.


----------



## Liam Miller

So is it true that wenger really didn't wanna pay an extra few million for gustavo?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Probably.

Is that surprising?


----------



## Joel

Capoue says he has passed his medical at Spurs :no:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lloris confirmed it too. Let's buy all the midfielders in the world!


----------



## Liam Miller

And still finish 5th :terry


----------



## united_07

Telegraph are reporting we're putting in a £40m bid in for Fabregas fpalm give it up Ed


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

TNA_WWE said:


> And still finish 5th :terry


:avb1


----------



## united_07

> Bild confirms that Wolfsburg have signed Luiz Gustavo for €15M


:wenger


----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


> So is it true that wenger really didn't wanna pay an extra few million for gustavo?


:hmm:



GOD of CUNT said:


> Probably.
> 
> Is that surprising?


Not in the slightest. 

If Gustavo slips through their fingers as well then how many guys this year has Wenger potentially missed out on? 

-Higuain
-Ceaser
-Suarez
-Gustavo

Anyone else?



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are reporting we're putting in a £40m bid in for Fabregas fpalm give it up Ed


Can't wait to see this go all the way to deadline day :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the slightest.
> 
> If Gustavo slips through their fingers as well then how many guys this year has Wenger potentially missed out on?
> 
> -Higuain
> -Ceaser
> -Suarez
> -Gustavo
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see this go all the way to deadline day :lmao



Weren't they in for Jovetic? and in previous seasons mata and silva? or was that liverpool in for silva?


----------



## punx06

Guardian reporting that Luiz Gustavo rejected Arsenal and Barcelona to play for Wolfsburg fpalm

Tick-Tock Arsene... Tick-Tock


----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


> Weren't they in for Jovetic? and in previous seasons mata and silva? or was that liverpool in for silva?


Defo Mata last year but don't remember us being in for Silva. That may have been Arsenal. As for Jovetic was they back in this year? I know they were linked with him for a good year or two beforehand but not sure if they were linked with him again this year.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Telegraph are reporting we're putting in a £40m bid in for Fabregas fpalm give it up Ed


Rise Above Logic. Never Give Up.

:cena3


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenlol. Today is about 'Merica's win in Bosnia. Huge.

I have decided that if Goalzy Altidore scores 15+ in the Prem this year, he's going to be sold for £20m again next summer (after a glorious WC, of course). To where? Don't know.

Ambitious.


----------



## Joel

Dat American pride is never far away from you, Mikey.


----------



## Vader

As of now, who does everyone think will be the best signings and the worst? I know it's hard to predict at this point but it'll be good to see if there are differing opinions. I'll add mine when it isn't 3 in the morning.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Just the Prem?

Best 3: Bony (Swansea), Okore (BRAVE Villa), and Mignolet (Liverpool)
Worst 3: Mannone (Sunderland), Huddlestone (Hull), and Caulker (Cardiff)

Mostly money based and expected value.


----------



## Rush

Best: Bony, Stekelenberg, Deulofeu (loan)
Worst: Carroll, Caulker, Chamakh


----------



## Vader

I reckon the top buys will be Mignolet, Navas and Bony. Mignolet proved last year that he's a very good keeper and whilst he isn't immune from errors, he should be much more solid than Reina has been over the past few seasons. Navas will bring something new to City and I expect Dzeko to have a really good season because of the service he'll get from Navas - he was hardly expensive either. Bony appears to have settled in to the Swansea squad with his goals against Malmo and I expect his physical power to terrorise most defenders.

Worst may be Fernandinho, Carroll and Altidore. Fernandinho is merely down to his price, it's a lot for a guy his age and his lack of Prem experience, him and Toure could potentially be title winning however so this is a tad retarded. Carroll apparently cost West Ham 15-20 million, which is a stupid amount for such a limited footballer - could have grabbed Kevin Davies on a free! I've never rated Altidore since his Hull season and whilst he's obviously improved I can't see him out performing Fletcher and may end up with the Danny Graham treatment, reminds me of Kerzakhov in that he'll need 5 chances per game.

Van Wolfswinkel and Muniesa are two I'd expect to impress, RvW moreso due to the likelihood of him actually catching the team. Ronaldo will do well when he comes back to United too.


----------



## united_07

David Moyes interview on SSN, just said he's looking at several players, and he's confident there will be some players in by the start of the season


----------



## seabs

*Somebody should tell him we have a game on Saturday then. Think he thinks the season starts next on September 2nd at 11PM.*


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> David Moyes interview on SSN, just said he's looking at several players, and he's confident there will be some players in by the start of the season


LOL, that's almost impossible.


----------



## united_07

heres the interview, (about 1:40)

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/vid...ier-league/8871253/moyes:-rooney-not-for-sale

he does says he's confident he'll have players in before the start of the season, but as Seabs said im guessing he probably meant before the deadline


----------



## Razor King

Anybody feels that Moyes was brought to United to balance the books, whilst keeping United competitive despite not spending as much as before? I can't see another reason why United wouldn't spend. It's not like United want the Money in the Bank trophy. :wenger


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

reports we've agreed a 2 year deal with demichellis, now just need to give madrid a small fee

iffy about this. 32 and a 2 year deal, but wouldn't be on too much, was in the liga tots, and has played in pelle's high pressing line. would've preferred pepe but they wanted crazy money.


----------



## seabs

*He's a good defender. He's an improvement on Lescott if Kompany or Nastasic are unavailable. Not like you need to spend all that big on a 3rd choice CB who'll get limited games.*


----------



## Joel

Never really rated him, but I guess it's not so bad for a third choice. Our third choice is the incredibly average Cahill, so who am I to talk?


----------



## Kiz

welcome martin


----------



## Irish Jet

> Manchester United are continuing to track Cristiano Ronaldo after coaches Phil Neville and Steve Round watched the former Old Trafford star in action for Portugal on Wednesday night.
> 
> Neville and Round were at the Algarve Stadium to see Ronaldo score a late equaliser as his side drew 1-1 with Robin van Persie’s Holland in Faro.
> 
> United have kept the No.7 shirt vacant with just two days to go before the new season starts in the hope of completing a sensational deal to bring Ronaldo back from Real Madrid – four years after he moved to the Bernabeu in a world record £80million transfer.


SCOUTING Ronaldo to see if the kid's got what it takes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So Arteta is out for a month. After a preseason in which we looked like shit without him. Great. 

Now I'm nervous about the Fenerbache matches. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King

^ Might force Wenger to sign somebody strong in the middle now... <Hopes>


----------



## tommo010

Etienne Capoue deal done, explains the Huddlestone/Parker sales and Livermore(loan). Good squad buy I reckon since he can also play CB.


----------



## Humph

And we loaned out Coquelin :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

We are so fucking thin. FFS.

Goalkeepers: Szczesny, Fabianski.

Defenders: Mertesacker, Koscielny, Jenkinson, Gibbs, Vermaelen (inj), Monreal (inj), Sagna (inj).

Midfielders: Rosicky, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Wilshere, Ramsey (precaution), Cazorla (travelled from Ecuador), Arteta (inj), Diaby (inj), Frimpong*, Miyaichi (inj).

Forwards: Podolski, Giroud, Walcott, Sanogo (inj), Park*, Bendtner*.

*have had minimal first-team involvement over the past season

Thinking we might have to play

Chezzer

Jenk - Per - Kos - Gibbs

----Wilshere - Sicky----

------- AOC -----------

Theo -- Giroud - Podol


With a tired Cazorla on the bench, injured Ramsey, and a bunch of youth players on the bench. If Per or Kos go down with a knock? Arsenalol. We got no cover.


----------



## reDREDD

its a good thing arsenal players rarely get injured then


----------



## Kiz

when diaby's fit it'll be like a new signing


----------



## reDREDD

the best part of diaby is he always returns

so over the course of the year, its like 5 new players


----------



## DA

Diaby will return for the game at the Emirates and sweep aside our midfield with ease. Then he'll get injured again.

Happens nearly every year. :downing


----------



## Andre

Arsenal are heading for fifth place this season. Signing Suarez and Cesar would have been ideal, but without them that squad looks ravaged in the goalkeeper and striker departments. I really don't know why Wenger refuses to sign a decent keeper, he has needed a quality number one since about 2007. I suppose that Szczesny could become good enough if given time to develop, but Arsenal don't really have a good enough starting XI to allow for an above average amount of keeping mistakes (for a top four chasing side).



Mikey Damage said:


> Thinking we might have to play
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Jenk - Per - Kos - Gibbs
> 
> ----Wilshere - Sicky----
> 
> ------- AOC -----------
> 
> Theo -- Giroud - Podol.


No wonder Chezzer makes so many howlers, his positional sense is awful :bigron



AlexHumph said:


> And we loaned out Coquelin :wenger


I'm sure that you would have rather the Coq in the arse (squad) :wenger2


----------



## reDREDD

i just found out alan partridge is from norwich

now time to figure out who alan partridge is


----------



## CGS

I'm really mythed by Arsenal this year. Sure guys like Gervinho, Arshavin, Camamakh, Djourou, Santos, Denilson & Mannone were never gonna be the guys to lead Arsenal directly into champions league success they were all decent enough squad players who if nothing else could play smaller cup matches/last 10-20 mins of a game so that the bigger name guys could get a rest. But now Arsenal have no real depth. Like literally they have one full time squad and the depth players they do have are injury prone. What has Wenger done to solve this? Fuck all. They've made one signing and it was a young kid. Fuck Man U haven't spent much but then they haven't gotten rid of a shit load of players either so at most their squad hasn't progressed much, Arsenal's however has just digressed.


----------



## Kiz

the squad really is bare bones. especially with premier league, champions league, fa cup and league cup. there's likely a few youngsters that can play cup games, but you're relying on probably 15 players to play 38 games. it can't and won't happen. spurs have flown by them, they're not as a rich as arsenal but they've had a fantastic window, and are probably closer to competing for top 3 than with arsenal on paper.


----------



## mblonde09

CGS said:


> If Gustavo slips through their fingers as well then how many guys this year has Wenger potentially missed out on?
> 
> -Higuain
> -Ceaser
> -Suarez
> -Gustavo
> 
> Anyone else?





Spoiler: new Arsenal club anthem











:brodgers


----------



## seabs

*They're doubly fucked if they end up dropping down to the Europa League too with all the extra games that brings them. *


----------



## DA

Wenger is an idiot. 

He is probably more concerned about his current players having the correct colour piss than going out and buying new guys to freshen up and strengthen the squad.

Welcome to life outside the Top4, mates :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

not quite express. try again


----------



## united_07

JOAL.COM said:


> i just found out alan partridge is from norwich
> 
> now time to figure out who alan partridge is


not knowing alan partridge :no:


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> not knowing alan partridge :no:


Him reenacting the opening to one of the bond films was fucking classic.


----------



## reDREDD

give me a break, im not english


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

JOAL.COM said:


> give me a break, im not english


You'll fit in well then here.


----------



## seabs

*redead definitely not getting any of this then







*


----------



## haribo

mblonde09 said:


> Spoiler: new Arsenal club anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers


Fixed :wilkins













:wilkins :wilkins


----------



## ArnoldTricky

:lmao


----------



## CGS

:lmao that is gold


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

> http://www.espn.com.br/post/349130_...ol-e-confirma-objetivo-de-jogar-na-inglaterra


"I'm hoping, of course, in the coming days to receive an offer from a club like Liverpool" - Willian

Ayre pls


----------



## DA

OMG, that's us, _we're_ a club like Liverpool. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

A club like Liverpool? Basically he's going to anyone else in the league aside from us :downing


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsene said they will buy players today.

Fuck off, it's too late.


----------



## seabs

*Hardest I've laughed for 3:38 straight when I listened to that Super Shez song. Struggling to breathe right now.*


----------



## reDREDD

Donnacha said:


> OMG, that's us, _we're_ a club like Liverpool. :mark: :mark: :mark:


this could be one of my favourite posts here ever


----------



## punx06

Gotta love those Arsenal Away Boyz


----------



## Mikey Damage

SMOKE on twitter that there is a "big signing" imminent from Arsenal. Possibly tomorrow.

Stay tuned.

My guess (as a special correspondent to joal.com (score to live)) on the player?

Wayne Rooney.


----------



## CGS

Like when Suarez and Higuian and Ceaser and Gustavo signed?

Oh and Bernard?


----------



## Mikey Damage

This seems different. Trust me. I've been doing this shit for 3 months now. I know when the shit feels different. And it's from @DarrenArsenal1.

Better happen. Can't take much more anguish.


----------



## reDREDD

oh my god, THE @darrenArsenal1?


----------



## Humph

Bet we've recalled Miquel from Leicster, like a big new signing :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuark. That'd be nice.


----------



## DA

> Liverpool FC have stepped up their pursuit of Willian with the £30million-rated Brazilian winger admitting his interest in a move to Anfield.
> 
> *The ECHO understands the Reds have opened negotiations with Anzhi Makhachkala over a fee* following their initial enquiry earlier this week.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...-step-up-pursuit-5738863#.Ug1LW2jUC3Y.twitter


:mark:

Willian and Coutinho. DAT Will 'n Phil Connection will GOAT so hard :mark:


----------



## united_07

Now we're getting Willian and Ozil as well, is Ed going to turn it around???.....



> David Moyes has entered the race to bring £30million Brazil attacking midfielder Willian to the Barclays Premier League.
> The Anzhi Makhachkala player has already attracted the interest of Liverpool and Tottenham, but Manchester United could hijack those deals.
> Liverpool are in advanced discussions with Anzhi regarding a move for the 25-year-old and remain confident of landing him. But United have now made their own enquiry and Old Trafford is believed to be Willian’s preferred destination.
> 
> Tottenham retain a long-term interest in the former Shakhtar Donetsk forward and are ready to revive that interest, particularly if Gareth Bale completes his protracted move to the Bernabeu.
> Willian has told ESPN he would be open to a move to Liverpool, saying: ‘There was the Manchester City bid that was turned down. Now I’m waiting for a new bid to arrive in the next days from a few clubs, like Liverpool. If it’s really Liverpool, then it is surely a great club. I’m hopeful and very calm, just waiting for the best.
> ‘England is my goal. I like the Premier League very much, I enjoy the English football and certainly, if that happens, it will be very good for me and for my image.’
> United, who are anxious to make a big-name signing, are being offered Real Madrid playmaker Mesut Ozil for £40m.
> The Germany star, 24, was a target for Sir Alex Ferguson after the 2010 World Cup but he joined Real instead for £12.5m. Now he is ready to quit the Spanish giants.
> 
> Ozil’s representatives have made it clear he would welcome a move to United and that Madrid could accept £35m as they look to fund a world-record bid for Bale.
> The former Werder Bremen player is under contract until 2016 but is said to have become unsettled by Real’s pursuit of Bale just a year after they beat United to sign Luka Modric from Spurs.
> Moyes primarily wants a midfield general and Modric is also in his thinking if the champions admit defeat in their attempts to sign Cesc Fabregas from Barcelona.
> The United manager insisted yesterday that he expects to sign players before the transfer window closes. ‘This was always going to be a difficult window for me because I joined United on July 1, so it has given me a short period to get to know the players and the market,’ he admitted. ‘But I’m confident we’ll get players in.’
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Willian-offered-Mesut-Ozil.html#ixzz2c51BLjdd


although tbh i havent seen enough of Willian to judge him, is he worth the figures being put around ?


----------



## reDREDD

i vaguely remember him buttfucking us

but that could just be some other brazilian who plays for shakhtar


----------



## Saviorxx

That's going to be Flamini... :no:


----------



## ABK

:lmao @Man Utd signing Ozil. No chance in hell.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao at United signing anyone. We're a fucking joke, one day away from the new season and we've done nothing.

Stagnated while others have strengthened.


----------



## Destiny

Yeah, don't see Ozil going to united. Although I would'nt be surprised if it did happen if Bale was to complete a move to Real Madrid, it would make sense I guess. Moyes should stop with Fabregas though, it's quite embarrassing on his behalf. He's happy at Barca, move on. I can see Willian signing for united though, they offer champions league and we don't.

Rodgers needs to sign a marquee player during this transfer window or else we'll be finishing 7th again.


----------



## Kiz

us not going back in for willian?

WORST WINDOW EVER


----------



## Mikey Damage

Zizoulogy is talking up a Willian to Liverpool move.

This is some shit. Fuck this window.


----------



## Rush

Donnacha said:


> OMG, that's us, _we're_ a club like Liverpool. :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao lost it at that post.


----------



## ABK

Any club that gets Willian would be a great signing for them. He's a great player. Would prefer if he chooses L'pool over United though :brodgers

I wanted us to get him in January before his move to Anzhi but not anymore as we've brought in Schurrle and brought back De Bruyne.


----------



## CGS

> VfL Wolfsburg sign Luiz Gustavo from FC Bayern Munich.
> 
> Luiz Gustavo is to make an immediate move from FC Bayern Munich to VfL Wolfsburg. The 26-year-old midfielder has signed on with the ‘Wolves’ until 2018 and is to be officially presented as a Wolfsburg player later this Friday. The exact details of the deal remain undisclosed. The Brazilian international, who was a triple winner with Bayern Munich last season (Bundesliga, DFB-Cup and Champions League), has made a total of 136 Bundesliga appearances, scoring eight goals, for Hoffenheim and Bayern. Gustavo has won eight caps with the ‘Selecao’.
> 
> https://www.vfl-wolfsburg.de/en/info/news/detailspage/artikel/new-signing-1.html


ARSENLOL. Man where is Stringer when you need him


----------



## seabs

*Liverpool would have a fandabbydozey squad if they signed Willian. Fuarck. If they got him then Arsenal are dropping all the way down to 6th. Everton have Deleufeu too though. 7th! Wait, Swansea have Bony AND Michu? 8th! West Ham have reformed that illusive Downing/Carroll connection? 9th! And so on.*


----------



## Kiz

crystal palace signed chamakh? 20th!


----------



## seabs

*Let's not get carried away now. I'm looking at Palace and Hull's squads right now. Good luck guys!*


----------



## CGS

Yeah 20th ain't happening. Arsenal to get 17th tbh. Trading in that Top 4 trophy for the even more prestigious bottom 4 trophy :hayden2


----------



## Andre

Just 24 hours until the new prem season kicks off :mark:

Pub tomorrow morning for Liverpool/Stoke then :

How are you guys seeing in the new season?


----------



## Kenny

i'll miss the first half tomorrow


----------



## Irish Jet

Probably watch the first game at the house, awful game but the first of the season so. Then to pub for 3pm kick offs and then MAIN EVENT.


----------



## DA

Goin' dahn dah faaackin pub, mate :arry

Will be on the Lucozade though so the only thing I will be getting drunk on is that liquid possession football :brodgers


----------



## united_07

no one has no 7 or 9 yet then..... :side:



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Silent Alarm

29 for Zaha? Such an ugly number.

Zaha

--7

Would be cool.


----------



## Humph

wat


----------



## CNew2

Agent Arteta, Splinter Cell.


----------



## Ruckus

Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao at United signing anyone. We're a fucking joke, one day away from the new season and we've done nothing.
> 
> Stagnated while others have strengthened.


Welcome to the club. :wenger

We'll meet again when we're both competing for top 4. :troll


----------



## Joel

Pretty annoyed we didn't go in for Gustavo. Would have given our midfield a big boost.


----------



## seabs

*So Buttner's agent has said Benfica and Besiktas want him on loan. hahahaha.*


----------



## Destiny

Picture from training. Looks happy. Definitely staying.

:side:


----------



## Kenny

cissohko done deal apparently 

:side:


----------



## CGS

So I'm on twitter. I see Falcao trending and decide to click on it. Upon clicking on it I see that there are rumours flying around that falcao has been transfer listed according to Marca due to tax issues


----------



## Mikey Damage

Twitter is a lying slut. Im done with it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

Was hoping for BIG GAME DANNY to get promoted to #9. How many goals does a brother need to score? ffs.

I was seriously hoping to see Januzaj and Rooney swap numbers. Would have came.


----------



## Razor King

^ I had given up on transfers a while back. It's not new, honestly.

I hoped we remained strong and free of injury, but certainly, this seems to be a better version of 2011/2012 now, with all our players injured and having such a think squad depth. Arteta's injury had given me hope that we'd sign some CM now, but then I realized Flamini was available for free.

I'm not confident against Villa with the midfield of Ramsey and Wilshere. Sigh


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

:suarez1 in the backseat just kills it for me :lmao


----------



## Kiz

blanc has confirmed that sakho wants to leave psg.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I'll be in an area with no internet in the next few hours until Thursday :sadpanda

Hope I can come back to pictures of Willian leaning on things


----------



## Hamada

united_07 said:


> no one has no 7 or 9 yet then..... :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler



No number 7? That can only mean one thing. :HHH2


----------



## Kiz

GAZ THE GREAT rumoured to be joining everton on loan.

Seleção Brasileira ‏@BrazilStats 1m
BREAKING - Willian's agent confirms Manchester United are interested in signing him. The player would love to play Champions League. [SSNTC]

i have no clue what ssntc is however. could always be one of those brilliant 'mention big club to drive price up', it could be legit interest. who knows with agents


----------



## steamed hams

Kiz said:


> GAZ THE GREAT rumoured to be joining everton on loan.


Everton for the title.



> Darren Bent ‏@DarrenBent 5h
> Can't wait to get going.Also want to say thank you to Villa&especially the Villa fans who have shown me amazing support during my time there


What a cool guy.


----------



## haribo

Kiz said:


> i have no clue what ssntc is however. could always be one of those brilliant 'mention big club to drive price up', it could be legit interest. who knows with agents


Nah, we'd actually have a chance of signing him so Woodward's not interested :moyes2


----------



## AEA

Man Utd + Willian = :mark:


----------



## CGS

Just a shame he's coming to us :suarez1


----------



## haribo

CGS said:


> Just a shame he's coming to us :suarez1


----------



## Joel

Wish I could rep :lmao


----------



## CGS

As long as he brings Fergie along (No not alex :side I'd allow it #Evawho


----------



## united_07

not sure I believe the Willian links, probably his agent trying to get better offers, as it looks like nani is staying now, as well as him we have valencia, zaha, young and januzaj and kagawa and welbeck both can play on the wings. Would have thought the primary concern would be central midfield.


----------



## CGS

So Willian just followed Lucas and Coutinho recently on twitter :jordan


----------



## DA

Has he followed Rafael, Fabio and Anderson yet?.................





















:ti


----------



## seabs

united_07 said:


> not sure I believe the Willian links, probably his agent trying to get better offers, as it looks like nani is staying now, as well as him we have valencia, zaha, young and januzaj and kagawa and welbeck both can play on the wings. Would have thought the primary concern would be central midfield.


*It's probably true but he's better than everyone you just listed bar maybe Kagawa. Plus he could play centrally too. I'd like our team a lot more with him than without him and £30m isn't too bad of a price in 2013 *


----------



## united_07

Donnacha said:


> Has he followed Rafael, Fabio and Anderson yet?.................


no because none of those are on twitter 8*D



..
.
.
.
.
:side:


----------



## just1988

*Arsenal
In: Yaya Sanogo (Auxerre, free)


Out: Kyle Ebecillo (FC Twente, free), Martin Angha (FC Nuremberg, free), Craig Eastmond (Colchester, free), Jordan Wynter (Bristol City, loan), Elton Monteiro (Club Brugge, free), Andrei Arshavin (Zenit, free), Samir Bihmoutine, Conor Henderson, Sead Hajrovic, Spence-Neita Oldfield, Josh Rees, Phil Roberts, James Shea (Released), Denilson (Sao Paulo, free) Sanchez Watt (Colchester, free) Yohan Djourou (HSV, loan), Vito Mannone (Sunderland, 2 mil), Francis Coquelin (Freiburg, loan), Reice Charles-Cook (Bury, Free), Jernade Meade (Swansea, Free), Sebastien Squillaci (Bastia, Free).

Needs Gervinho (Roma) adding.

In hindsight, we've done a lot of good business this summer...just all going in the wrong direction. I really hope I'm not sat here tomorrow night hoping we'd signed Higuain and Gustavo.*


----------



## Hamada

haribo said:


>


FOCKING HELL!

"You must spread some rep around before giving it to haribo again".

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Kiz said:


> GAZ THE GREAT rumoured to be joining everton on loan.


He's now 1/3 to join us apparently. 

I'd rather he doesn't, but if he's on loan and we don't pay all his wages and it allows BARKLEY to play further up the pitch whilst he does the dirty work would be okay..

Not a great signing but an extra body and will be good cover for sick-note Gibson.


----------



## DA

Barry and Gibson may well turn out to be the slowest midfield partnership in history.

Should be fun to watch. :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Donnacha said:


> Barry and Gibson may well turn out to be the slowest midfield partnership in history.
> 
> Should be fun to watch. :brodgers


You don't need pace when you can pass it all day :brodgers


----------



## DA

:brodgers


----------



## Hamada

Donnacha said:


> Barry and Gibson may well turn out to be the slowest midfield partnership in history.
> 
> Should be fun to watch. :brodgers


:giroud :giroud :giroud :giroud :giroud :giroud


----------



## Humph

> Arsène Wenger says he is not reluctant to spend money and is "excited" by the prospect of Arsenal's growing financial power.


This fucking guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao haribo


----------



## Jaxx

*Liverpool look set to beat off Tottenham and Manchester United in the £30million race to sign Willian.
Both Liverpool and Tottenham have entered into talks with Anzhi Mackhachkala for the Brazil international but it appears Willian is leaning more towards a move to Anfield.

If Liverpool can complete a deal for the 25-year-old, Willian would become the second most expensive acquisition in the club's history and he would become the marquee signing that manager Brendan Rodgers has been desperate to make all summer.

It would also represent something of a coup for Liverpool, given that Manchester United registered their interest and Tottenham are in a position to offer him European football.

Willian had told ESPN Brazil, after being informed of Liverpool's interest earlier this week that he was 'very calm and just waiting for the best' and also described Liverpool as 'a great club'.

He has had his heart set on a move to England since it became apparent Anzhi Makhachkala would have to sell, having been beset by financial problems.

Rodgers has been anxious to give his squad more quality and depth and the arrival of Willian, who won the UEFA Cup during his time with Shakhtar Donetsk, would provide that. Liverpool are also on the verge of wrapping up a season-long loan move for Valencia left-back Aly Cissokho subject to a medical.*

Daily Mail


----------



## Kenny

:lmao tottenham are always there


----------



## CGS

:avb1

Im more than certain we do indeed have the same scouting team. Or at most our scouts are related in some way.


----------



## Liam Miller

I kinda want him but we don't need him, how much have liverpool spent and made? 30m is a pretty hefty fee.



Wait, liverpool look set to beat off? :wilkins


----------



## CGS

Spent
£10m Minglot
£7m Aspas
£7m Alberto
Free Kolo

Total = £24m 

Made 
£15m Carroll 
£5m Downing
£5m Shelvey 

£25m + What the Spearing fee was so we have actually made a positive profit thus far. Easily have money to spend.


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Spent
> £10m Minglot
> £7m Aspas
> £7m Alberto
> Free Kolo
> 
> Total = £24m
> 
> Made
> £15m Carroll
> £5m Downing
> £5m Shelvey
> 
> £25m + What the Spearing fee was so we have actually made a positive profit thus far. Easily have money to spend.



Good business done, yeah we also have money to spend........:moyes2


----------



## CGS

Rumour has it you guys may go for Fabragas


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Rumour has it you guys may go for Fabragas


I also heard that starting with a super 25m bid.


----------



## Andre

Slightly off topic, but predictions for the scorer of the first prem goal of the new season?

I'm going for a wild card, a Ryan Shawcross own goal. Don't even know if he's available to play, but that's my choice :woy



CGS said:


> £10m Minglot.


Sounds ugly, bet even Alex would turn him down :wenger2

Seriously though, it's shocking to think that you _lost_ £30 odd million on the likes of Carroll and Downing, fuckern warz.


----------



## etched Chaos

Hilarious at Liverpool fans getting pissy cos we're rumoured to be after Willian too. AVB wanted Willian last summer, we're 12 months ahead of everyone else in scouting him .


----------



## Humph

CGS said:


> Rumour has it you guys may go for Fabragas


I hear Malaga are retiring Iscos number 22


----------



## CGS

etched Chaos said:


> Hilarious at Liverpool fans getting pissy cos we're rumoured to be after Willian too. AVB wanted Willian last summer, we're 12 months ahead of everyone else in scouting him .


:kobe

We ain't pissy at all. it's just that from last year you guys have been going after the same players as us :lol Dempsey, Glyfi, Ramirez, Willian and Im sure they have been more. DAT SCOUTING 



TNA_WWE said:


> I also heard that starting with a super 25m bid.


Don't see why Barca would turn that down tbh. Although if they did I can't see Man U bidding any higher



AlexHumph said:


> I hear Malaga are retiring Iscos number 22


Get the fuck outta here. Next your gonna tell me Jose is returning to Chelsea and Bale is gonna be valued higher than Ronaldo



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Slightly off topic, but predictions for the scorer of the first prem goal of the new season?
> 
> I'm going for a wild card, a Ryan Shawcross own goal. Don't even know if he's available to play, but that's my choice :woy
> 
> Sounds ugly, bet even Alex would turn him down :wenger2
> 
> Seriously though, it's shocking to think that you _lost_ £30 odd million on the likes of Carroll and Downing, fuckern warz.


If it is indeed in our game my guess would be BIG PHIL. Dunno why but he strikes me as someone who could get it. As for Downing & Andeh yeah I realised that the other day as well. Amazing really :kenny .But we was always gonna make a loss on those two anyway it was just a question of how big a loss.


----------



## Kiz

malaga are interested in signing bentley. maybe they can bring the 22 back for him.

astori to napoli, CITY SOURCES say that we'll sign pepe if madrid sign bale cos they need money to finance it. okay.

we've had a 1.2 mil bid turned down for demichellis too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsene is going for his 3rd choice, Rooney, now. 

Fucking lame, man.


----------



## Dub

I like that NBC will feature a game on their main channel every Saturdays, something that FOX rarely did.


----------



## Hamada

Good to see France playing them young against Belgium. Allez les Bleus bama


----------



## MyWord

Damn, Fellaini looks good in red. Do it Sir David :moyes1


----------



## wkdsoul

Kiz said:


> malaga are interested in signing bentley. maybe they can bring the 22 back for him.
> 
> astori to napoli, CITY SOURCES say that we'll sign pepe if madrid sign bale cos they need money to finance it. okay.
> 
> we've had a 1.2 mil bid turned down for demichellis too.


Wonder what happen to Citys initial bid for Willian, love them rumours.


----------



## EGame

We've ruled out signing a CB. 

I want to bathe in Rosell and Zubi's blood.


----------



## united_07

Charlie Wyett, from the Sun :side:, says we are making two big signings soon and to look out for tomorrows paper, most likely just trying to sell papers


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Charlie Wyett, from the Sun :side:, says we are making two big signings soon and to look out for tomorrows paper, *most likely just trying to sell papers*


Of course he is, I've heard that guy on Talksport before and he's the biggest spoofer going. Any journalist using that technique has fuck all knowledge. If they did know something, they'd be desperate to break it immediately.

I'm guessing it's going to be something ridiculous like "United in Cesc and Ron swoop!"


----------



## Irish Jet

DAMMINT WRONG THREAD


----------



## Mikey Damage

Let the panic buys begin. Linked to the following today....

Ashley Williams
Wayne Rooney
Ander Herrera
Micah Richards
Lars Bender

YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE DOING
YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE DOING

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> Let the panic buys begin. Linked to the following today....
> 
> Ashley Williams
> Wayne Rooney
> Ander Herrera
> Micah Richards
> Lars Bender
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE DOING
> YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE DOING
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Richards (if stayed fit) bender and that ander lad would be class signings.


----------



## CGS

Shame the best arsenal can hope for are a couple of french league youngsters :hayden3


----------



## Mikey Damage

I would be shocked if we bring in any of those players.

Arsene is going to sign the likes of Santos, Park again. Panic buy deadwood.


----------



## reDREDD

Id say liverpool should sign Bender, but it might get awkward seeing as his name is one of the banned words 8*D


----------



## united_07

> Dan Walker ‏@mrdanwalker 17m
> 4 different trusted individuals have all mentioned Ronaldo to #MUFC in the last 24 hrs. Interesting... very interesting! ⚽


presenter of football focus



:side:.....


----------



## wkdsoul

Did they say fuck i wish we still had....."secret named player"...


and why are CIty being linked with Falcao again, what the fuck did i miss?


----------



## Liam Miller

wkdsoul said:


> Did they say fuck i wish we still had....."secret named player"...
> 
> 
> and why are CIty being linked with Falcao again, what the fuck did i miss?


You must be reading old tweets :torres


----------



## reDREDD

wkdsoul said:


> Did they say fuck i wish we still had....."secret named player"...
> 
> 
> and why are CIty being linked with Falcao again, what the fuck did i miss?


its complicated

God bless Monaco, french tax laws, FFP, third party ownership and more


----------



## united_07

now robbie savage is at it as well



> Robbie Savage ‏@RobbieSavage8 29m
> Could we see ronaldo back at utd , a few rumours circulating


----------



## Liam Miller

Savage is a twonk and i see what you mean now wkdsoul about falcao.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck off, Twitter. I will not get my hopes raised.

I fucking won't.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck off, Twitter. I will not get my hopes raised.
> 
> I fucking won't.


You already have, we all have.


----------



## Razor King

I'm dreading these six weeks of absurdity with Ramsey and Wilshere in the middle--clueless, brainless fucks.

We need to buy a CM now that Arteta is out for 6 weeks. We can't rely on him always. What the fuck is this? Arteta becomes our Captain after Verms is dropped and we enter a 10-game unbeaten streak and the moment he's out, we seem to forget how to play football.


----------



## Rush

Missing out on Gustavo seems even worse right about now eh? :brodgers


----------



## Goku

Arsenal needs a CDM, a GK and generally better attackers.

Past Rosicky, I can't see anything there.


----------



## Razor King

Rush said:


> Missing out on Gustavo seems even worse right about now eh? :brodgers


I don't think we "missed out." Arsene didn't want him.




Silverthorn said:


> Arsenal needs a CDM, a GK and generally better attackers.
> 
> Past Rosicky, I can't see anything there.


Rosicky and Arteta are our two most important players. I really feared what would happen if Arteta was out and it's not looking good. We need a DM. That's unquestionable now. Wilshere and Ramsey are useless in the middle on their own. That's why Gustavo would have been perfect. Also, there is nothing wrong in getting Suarez for 50 million. Heck, I'd have gone 55. It's not like we don't have the money and he's the perfect player for us.


----------



## united_07

Hernandez's agent



> Eduardo Hernandez (agent): "Valencia had a real interest. But Chicharito wants to consolidate at Manchester United & that is the challenge."
> 
> "It's not about money, we cant even touch on that. There's only one issue with Chicharito -he wants to play & be a starter with MUFC"
> 
> "Chicharito knows he is in a very competitive team, but he's not scared. He says he's more motivated than ever."


----------



## T-C

Top man.


----------



## Kiz

di marzio says osvaldo to soutampton will be completed in the coming hours


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Hernandez's agent


See that, Wayne? That's how you respond when someone challenges your place in the team. Chich gets motivated while Rooney sulks like a spoilt child.


----------



## TheResurrection

Silent Alarm said:


> See that, Wayne? That's how you respond when someone challenges your place in the team. Chich gets motivated while Rooney sulks like a spoilt child.


Do you think if Chelsea wanted to give Chicharito a place in their first team he wouldn't jump at the chance?


----------



## Joel

Chicharito playing on the shoulder of defenders with our attackers behind him playing that through ball... It'd be over.

Don't like the little prick though, so fuck 'im :rose3


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Osvaldo is being sold, does that Lamela isn't available?

Nothing new on the Arsenal front. Boo.


----------



## Ali Dia

If we get Osvaldo :mark: 
That top 8 prediction looking good


----------



## punx06

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23750101

Osvaldo to Southampton is done. Him and Lambert up front :agree:


----------



## reDREDD

Jose said we are getting a striker 

SOON.jpg


----------



## Liam Miller

JOAL.COM said:


> Jose said we are getting a striker
> 
> SOON.jpg


Must be the return to form of torres.


----------



## etched Chaos

Times says we're hijacking the Willian deal, seems the scouts the scouse stole from us have returned .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Very glad we didn't get Osvaldo. No way is he worth 15m plus he's a bit of a handful in the dressing room. I know AVB said he liked Willian last summer but I find it hard to believe we could pay his probable high wages. Would be a great signing though, would probably only have a legit chance of happening if Bale left though.


----------



## DA

Why would Spurs even need Willian? They probably have the most stacked midfield already in terms of numbers?

AVB better hope they have enough games to spread around the squad. :avb1


----------



## etched Chaos

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Very glad we didn't get Osvaldo. No way is he worth 15m plus he's a bit of a handful in the dressing room. I know AVB said he liked Willian last summer but I find it hard to believe we could pay his probable high wages. Would be a great signing though, would probably only have a legit chance of happening if Bale left though.


We have GOATdado now, Osvaldo was never happening. 

As for Willian, rumours are from those 'in-the-know' is that big Joe is willing to fund this summer's transfer splurge before FFP kicks-in etc etc, so a Bale sale might not be required for Willian to join us.


----------



## etched Chaos

Donnacha said:


> Why would Spurs even need Willian? They probably have the most stacked midfield already in terms of numbers?
> 
> AVB better hope they have enough games to spread around the squad. :avb1


We've lost Dempsey, Livermore and THudd so far this summer, Parker is all but out the door and Townsend might follow. Also, Willian fits the Left Inside Forward/# 10 role we're in need of. He is the creativity to complement the BEASTS of GOATage we have in central midfield.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Willian can play centrally, but he's more of a wide forward so not really part of the midfield. 

Osvaldo was apparently going to come in as a backup with Defoe and/or Adebayor leaving. Like I said, glad it didn't happen though.

Yeah I heard about this 50m kitty from big Joe, not sure whether it's true or not but obviously we've spent much bigger and better than we normally do. Could be some truth to it. Or maybe now that we finally have a manager Lewis and Levy trust and support, they're willing to give him money to spend? Those 'in the know' ITKs are usually a bunch of shit though.


----------



## etched Chaos

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Willian can play centrally, but he's more of a wide forward so not really part of the midfield.
> 
> Osvaldo was apparently going to come in as a backup with Defoe and/or Adebayor leaving. Like I said, glad it didn't happen though.
> 
> Yeah I heard about this 50m kitty from big Joe, not sure whether it's true or not but obviously we've spent much bigger and better than we normally do. Could be some truth to it. Or maybe now that we finally have a manager Lewis and Levy trust and support, they're willing to give him money to spend? Those 'in the know' ITKs are usually a bunch of shit though.


The evidence does point towards an uncommon opening of the purse strings, especially as Levy has never shown that he buys expecting sales to fund them. He usually has the sales happen and then goes about replacing or not replacing them. With the rumoured (it is rumour til sept 3rd) 50mill addition to our funds and the big boost in TV Money as well as the league being ripe for a serious attack with the new managers etc etc this sort of spending is not really surprising. 

Another aspect is that AVB truly is perfect for us and Levy also has the DOF he wants (been chasing Baldini since 08), coupled with an elite training ground we have a foundation for serious spending without risking our future.


----------



## etched Chaos

Holy fuck the Willian thing blowing up on twitter is bloody hilarious, the papers and by papers I mean all of them have jumped in too. This is epic.


----------



## Irish Jet

Osvaldo

Bale Willian

Dembele Paulinho Sandro

:avb3​


----------



## CGS

Can Spurs just find their own fucking players for once in their lives and stop trying to steal all ours


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

CGS said:


> Can Spurs just find their own fucking players for once in their lives and stop trying to steal all ours





















Spoiler


----------



## Joel

If Spurs aren't in the top 4 by the final whistle on the final day of the season, then they should rightfully be relegated to the Conference South.


----------



## etched Chaos

CGS said:


> Can Spurs just find their own fucking players for once in their lives and stop trying to steal all ours


Diddums, it's not like we've wanted him since last summer, or AVB has wanted him for two years now... Oh wait, it's exactly like that. :avb3


----------



## CGS

But you have all the mids in the world now :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

We'll get Henderson next.

:hendo


----------



## etched Chaos

Wash your mouth out ABH, we want quality.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

mghendowithabeard

The next Pirlo, right?


----------



## CGS

1st touch. scores :hendo. Next Iniesta/Pirlo tbh


----------



## reDREDD

PIRLIESTA


----------



## CGS

SOON.jpg


----------



## reDREDD

you know, we make fun of EGame, but we all inevitably start posting like him


----------



## Liam Miller

We're clearly not intrested in Willian because we have young :side: or ronaldo is coming back :moyes2

Ohh i forgot SOON.jpg


----------



## reDREDD

what can we say, moyes likes em young :moyes2

:rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

Buying players and spending money is overrated anyway :wenger :moyes2


----------



## CGS

So the other day I mentioned Willian following Lucas and Coutinho on twitter. Well now the bastard has decided to follow Sandro and Paulinho :lmao fucking troll


----------



## united_07

Everton confirm they've rejected a £28m bid from us for Fellaini and Baines, considering we bid £12m for Baines earlier on in the season, than means we value Fellaini at £16m or less


Nice one ED :lmao


----------



## Kiz

jesus christ

he really has no clue

good to see moysey has such a high regard for those who performed so well for him at everton too. 28 mil. pfft.


----------



## Irish Jet

GENIUS move by Woodward to unsettle them.

Fellaini's close to Pierre van Hooijdonking, I can feel it.


----------



## Rush

what was Fellaini's release clause before it expired? 20 mil or so?


----------



## Foreshadowed

What a joke of a bid, it's like they're not even taking it seriously. Ed can't find his ass with both hands.


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> what was Fellaini's release clause before it expired? 20 mil or so?


23.5


----------



## united_07

I hear Ed is also preparing a £35m joint bid for Ronaldo and Ozil, and he might chuck in Bebe for Modric as well......



:moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

People are overreacting to this. This was a throwaway bid, we're trying to get value for money and we'll work up to our limit. We'll be back in again.

The closer we get to the window, the more serious we'll get. Right now we're just pricing round. It's not like the Fabregas situation where it was obviously never on the cards and we were bidding out of delusion, these are realistic target who would love to come to the club. I'd say by the end of the window it will be negotiated out, I'd say around £40m for both, if we get both. Actually think Evra's been impressive enough to start the season to stick with him, although maybe this is the reason. I really hope we don't have a messy end to his United career. Legend.


----------



## CGS

With two weeks left and Everton having zero obligation to sell you shouldn't be feeling around you should just be getting right in there and done


----------



## Kiz

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 1m
Agência [famous for reporting transfers days before happening] says Madrid reached an agreement with Spurs to sign Bale for €120M on August2

utd to bid 30 mil.


----------



## Irish Jet

CGS said:


> With two weeks left and Everton having zero obligation to sell you shouldn't be feeling around you should just be getting right in there and done


2 weeks is a long time.

We're not doing an Andy Carroll and fucking ourselves in the ass with 20 hours left.

It's pretty basic business. Martinez has said no one is in for them. It's a buyers market, you have two players who'd be willing to go and one team interested. You're always going to start with a lowball offer and work from there. There's tons of time for developments.

I don't think we'll go beyond a certain limit either, nor do I think Kenwright will be too stubborn with the prospect of £30m+.


----------



## Kiz

yeah but when your opening bid is described as 'derisory and insulting' on the club website you probably haven't gotten off to a great start.

Sánto ‏@Zizouology 26s
BREAKING: On August 2, Real Madrid and Tottenham reached an agreement for the transfer of Fábio Coentrão for a fee of €20M [Agência]


----------



## united_07

DERISORY AND INSULTING


----------



## DA

Poor Woodward.

He's nothing more than a patsy for :moyes1 and will take all the blame when Ronaldo, Cesc, Baines and Fellaini don't show up on Transfer Deadline Day.


----------



## Irish Jet

Kiz said:


> yeah but when your opening bid is described as 'derisory and insulting' on the club website you probably haven't gotten off to a great start.
> 
> Sánto ‏@Zizouology 26s
> BREAKING: On August 2, Real Madrid and Tottenham reached an agreement for the transfer of Fábio Coentrão for a fee of €20M [Agência]


No, but it's still a start. Everton aren't in a very strong position. Baines has no resale value beyond this window at all, this is a last chance for a cash in. Fellaini, yeah, you're probably looking around £20m to get him alone. But now he's aware United are in for him, he'll have his head turned.

Laugh at the bid all you want, I'm 10 times more confident in this deal happening than I was this yesterday. Derisory and Insulting is simply fantastic wording btw.


----------



## Kiz

they are in a fine position. they don't need to sell, there's nothing indicating they want to leave, and both are incredibly important, neither have contracts ending in the next year or so. lowballing another team like that, especially when your manager just came from there, is no way to start off negotiations. it's insulting.


----------



## united_07

According to Daniel Taylor from the Guardian we were looking at Modric and Cabaye, but have since cooled our interest


----------



## Rush

CGS said:


> With two weeks left and Everton having zero obligation to sell you shouldn't be feeling around you should just be getting right in there and done


Should've bought Fella when he had a fucking release clause active :lol


----------



## united_07

According to SSN Arsenal have bid for Cabaye


----------



## Humph

A CM? No chance.


----------



## Kiz

he and wilshere can spend the game kicking the shit out of everyone


----------



## TheResurrection

Everton are so precious. "Derisory and insulting" in the official club statement, "angry", "outraged", and "incensed" at the "farcical" "grossly undervalue" and "staggering" bid according to the Liverpool echo. Absolute arseholes, do they expect us to begin the negotiations with a high offer or something? Very disrespectful to come out like this, not only to their own players - keeping them against their will and rejecting the bids out of hand - but to Manchester United.

Ultimately the situation is this - we're a big Champions League club, they're a little Europa League club which never wins, we take their manager when we want and we'll take their players if we want them as well whether they like it or not. We should keep low balling them but brief the media that we've upped the bids so Baines and Fellaini get so pissed off that they go on strike and we get them at a cut price rate.


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> Should've bought Fella when he had a fucking release clause active :lol


I don't think so, at some point between now and the end of the transfer window Everton will realise that Fellaini isn't going to try very hard for them if they force him to stay at a shitty little club that never wins anything instead of doubling his wages at the bigger club in the country. They'd be better off taking the money, unless some other club comes in for him we'll get him for less than what the release clause was set at. 

They should think themselves lucky if they recoup what they paid for him to be honest, they'd had several years of good service out of him and it hasn't cost them anything above his wages.


----------



## Humph

I can't wait for Mozza to arrive.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Spurs have their Willian bid accepted.


----------



## Joel

Cabaye isn't the type of midfielder Arsenal need. Oh dear.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

We won't get him anyways. Wenger just being his usual idiotic self.


----------



## Kiz

oh boy, mongerection is back


----------



## Andre

TheResurrection said:


> Everton are so precious. "Derisory and insulting" in the official club statement, "angry", "outraged", and "incensed" at the "farcical" "grossly undervalue" and "staggering" bid according to the Liverpool echo. Absolute arseholes, do they expect us to begin the negotiations with a high offer or something? *Very disrespectful* to come out like this, not only to their own players - keeping them against their will and rejecting the bids out of hand - but to Manchester United.
> 
> Ultimately the situation is this - we're a big Champions League club, they're a little Europa League club which never wins, we take their manager when we want and we'll take their players if we want them as well whether they like it or not. We should keep low balling them but brief the media that we've upped the bids so Baines and Fellaini get so pissed off that they go on strike and we get them at a cut price rate.


Found the bolded very ironic considering _basically every other word_ that surrounded it. Got to love the classic arrogant, self entitled, man united supporter stereotype.

This is a window where Cardiff have signed fairly ordinary players for £7-9 million each, where Wanayama has moved for £12 million to Saints. Yes, the combined bid for Baines and Fellaini was an absolute piss take. Should be looking at £30-35 million as a starting bid with just over a week of the window to go. I can honestly see Everton holding out for £40 million, so I'm not sure what such a low bid is supposed to achieve at this stage of the window when both players in question are tied down long term.



Kiz said:


> oh boy, mongerection is back


Why did I even entertain him when this response would have sufficed?


----------



## Rush

TheResurrection said:


> Everton are so precious. "Derisory and insulting" in the official club statement, "angry", "outraged", and "incensed" at the "farcical" "grossly undervalue" and "staggering" bid according to the Liverpool echo. Absolute arseholes, do they expect us to begin the negotiations with a high offer or something? Very disrespectful to come out like this, not only to their own players - keeping them against their will and rejecting the bids out of hand - but to Manchester United.
> 
> Ultimately the situation is this - we're a big Champions League club, they're a little Europa League club which never wins, we take their manager when we want and we'll take their players if we want them as well whether they like it or not. We should keep low balling them but brief the media that we've upped the bids so Baines and Fellaini get so pissed off that they go on strike and we get them at a cut price rate.


:hayden3 You know why everyone despises United fans? Because in general they're all as arrogant and misguided as yourself. Also as Andre pointed out, your use of 'very disrespectful' is quite amusing. 



TheResurrection said:


> I don't think so, at some point between now and the end of the transfer window Everton will realise that Fellaini isn't going to try very hard for them if they force him to stay at a shitty little club that never wins anything instead of doubling his wages at the bigger club in the country. They'd be better off taking the money, unless some other club comes in for him we'll get him for less than what the release clause was set at.
> 
> *They should think themselves lucky if they recoup what they paid for him to be honest*, they'd had several years of good service out of him and it hasn't cost them anything above his wages.


:hayden3 are you really that arrogant? Or just hugely naive?


----------



## Irish Jet

How is £28m for Baines and Fellaini any more of a pisstake than £25m for Wayne Rooney?

Oh and ffs theressurection.


----------



## Humph

Cabaye bid rejected already :wenger


----------



## Kiz

shrek's made it clear he wants to leave the club.


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> :hayden3 You know why everyone despises United fans? Because in general they're all as arrogant and misguided as yourself. Also as Andre pointed out, your use of 'very disrespectful' is quite amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> :hayden3 are you really that arrogant? Or just hugely naive?


I'm firmly in the camp that respect has to be earned. We deserve respect because of the huge amounts of money we bring in for every Premier League club through selling TV rights, I don't really see what Everton have done to deserve my respect or Manchester United's respect. They were arseholes over Moyes, not courteous enough to release him from his contract and allow even when they'd appointed a new manager, they're coming out and slating United in official statements, they're refusing to negotiate and rejecting offers out of hand even when their players want to join us.

Could someone please explain to me why I should respect them? I genuinely don't understand.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Trolley dash! 

Arsenal bid £10m for Cabaye. Yeah that ain't going to work. I'm meh on him for that price but at this point who cares. Offer £15m and get the deal done. He's a quality Prem player and we need one of those. 

Also looking at Williams, Kondogbia, and Pogba. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

TheResurrection said:


> I'm firmly in the camp that respect has to be earned. We deserve respect because of the huge amounts of money we bring in for every Premier League club through selling TV rights, I don't really see what Everton have done to deserve my respect or Manchester United's respect. They were arseholes over Moyes, not courteous enough to release him from his contract and allow even when they'd appointed a new manager, they're coming out and slating United in official statements, they're refusing to negotiate and rejecting offers out of hand even when their players want to join us.
> 
> Could someone please explain to me why I should respect them? *I genuinely don't understand.*


a common theme


----------



## Andre

Kiz said:


> shrek's made it clear he wants to leave the club.


^^^

Also have to consider that Rooney has been on something of a decline while Baines and Fellaini are hitting their peaks.


----------



## TheResurrection

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> ^^^
> 
> Also have to consider that Rooney has been on something of a decline while Baines and Fellaini are hitting their peaks.


Rooney's been creating/scoring at a rate of about a goal a game for the last two years, more than he's ever done before. There's no real decline, it's just a perception. In any case it's daft to be selling players when they're in a perceived decline, you get the minimum possible price, you should sell after a good season.



Kiz said:


> a common theme


Can we have an amicable conversation without these silly attempts at insults? Cheers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Newcastle want £30m. Fuck off. 

This is a mess. Clubs know we need bodies and have money so now we will have to pay ransom fees. 

This is why you do business in early July and not late August ya cunt. 

I think we will bid for Ba soon too. You heard it here first. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> How is £28m for Baines and Fellaini any more of a pisstake than £25m for Wayne Rooney?
> 
> Oh and ffs theressurection.


Rooney wants out and has submitted a transfer request.



TheResurrection said:


> I'm firmly in the camp that respect has to be earned. We deserve respect because of the huge amounts of money we bring in for every Premier League club through selling TV rights, I don't really see what Everton have done to deserve my respect or Manchester United's respect. They were arseholes over Moyes, not courteous enough to release him from his contract and allow even when they'd appointed a new manager, they're coming out and slating United in official statements, they're refusing to negotiate and rejecting offers out of hand even when their players want to join us.
> 
> Could someone please explain to me why I should respect them? *I genuinely don't understand.*


:hayden3 

so much wrong, i literally don't know where to begin :lmao


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> Rooney wants out and has submitted a transfer request.
> 
> 
> 
> :hayden3
> 
> so much wrong, i literally don't know where to begin :lmao


Perhaps you could begin by explaining why Everton deserve my respect.


----------



## seabs

*£28m is a joke for 2 players who don't want to leave at a club that don't need to sell. They already turned down £12m for Baines and they probably value Fellaini at around £28m alone now his release clause is up. There's no dipping our foot in the water about it all. It's just idiots being stupid again. Things look positive at the weekend. First thing Monday morning we goota Ed on the job to make us look daft again. Kenwright's probably even less inclined to sell now after pulling this stunt. Unless one of them tells Kenwright that they want to leave then we may as well try and get Cesc again until we come back with at least £40m for the pair. Money to spend so they say yet they're constantly dilly dallying around with stupid offers. It's almost like there's actually no money to spend and this is all PR work to make the fans believe we're at least trying when they're not. There's plenty of quality available that have already moved. How about making a bid for one of them. *


----------



## Andre

TheResurrection said:


> Rooney's been creating/scoring at a rate of about a goal a game for the last two years, more than he's ever done before. There's no real decline, it's just a perception. In any case it's daft to be selling players when they're in a perceived decline, you get the minimum possible price, you should sell after a good season.


He has clearly declined since the 2010 world cup, anyone with the slightest common sense can see that. He has lost the acceleration that used to help him get away from defenders and seems to have had the dribbling instinct trained out of him as well. Still a good player, but one who has lost key attributes that made him special, one who has also developed a penchant for being a poor influence at his club.

The second part is absolutely ridiculous too. So if he's in a decline and continues to become worse are you going to continue to hold out in the hope that he improves, before eventually realising that he's an unhappy, washed up shell of his former self that has far less resale value? Wow, you are something else.


----------



## Rush

TheResurrection said:


> Perhaps you could begin by explaining why Everton deserve my respect.


The mere fact you need to be told why is fucking hilarious. Leaving alone the football side of things, do you have any concept of business at all? Pretty basic case of supply and demand. Everton have the players you want, players who don't have a contract that is expiring and that do not want to leave the club. Thus they get to set a price. If you don't meet that valuation then you can fuck off as far as they're concerned. You don't walk into a shop, see a carton of milk and try and haggle on the price. Now in this instance its more like shopping in Bali where you can barter a bit but you still can't walk in, offer a ridiculosuly low amount and think its okay.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Just saw that £28m bid for Felliani and Baines. 

Is Arsene running United's transfers now? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

TheResurrection said:


> Rooney's been creating/scoring at a rate of about a goal a game for the last two years, more than he's ever done before. There's no real decline, it's just a perception. In any case it's daft to be selling players when they're in a perceived decline, you get the minimum possible price, you should sell after a good season.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have an amicable conversation without these silly attempts at insults? Cheers.


well you bring clever conversation and we'll go from there


----------



## The Monster

Irish Jet said:


> People are overreacting to this. This was a throwaway bid, we're trying to get value for money and we'll work up to our limit. We'll be back in again.
> 
> The closer we get to the window, the more serious we'll get. Right now we're just pricing round. It's not like the Fabregas situation where it was obviously never on the cards and we were bidding out of delusion, these are realistic target who would love to come to the club. I'd say by the end of the window it will be negotiated out, I'd say around £40m for both, if we get both. Actually think Evra's been impressive enough to start the season to stick with him, although maybe this is the reason. I really hope we don't have a messy end to his United career. Legend.


Spot on 



Irish Jet said:


> 2 weeks is a long time.
> 
> We're not doing an Andy Carroll and fucking ourselves in the ass with 20 hours left.
> 
> It's pretty basic business. Martinez has said no one is in for them. It's a buyers market, you have two players who'd be willing to go and one team interested. You're always going to start with a lowball offer and work from there. There's tons of time for developments.
> 
> I don't think we'll go beyond a certain limit either, nor do I think Kenwright will be too stubborn with the prospect of £30m+.


Again spot on



Irish Jet said:


> No, but it's still a start. Everton aren't in a very strong position. Baines has no resale value beyond this window at all, this is a last chance for a cash in. Fellaini, yeah, you're probably looking around £20m to get him alone. But now he's aware United are in for him, he'll have his head turned.
> 
> Laugh at the bid all you want, I'm 10 times more confident in this deal happening than I was this yesterday. Derisory and Insulting is simply fantastic wording btw.


And again spot on

Its a opening bid, its not a final offer. It way to let Baines & Felliani know with 2 weeks left of transfer window we are still very much interested in signing them this summer & we will be back in again. People need get grip does any club ever start with bid that so high that matches a club actual current value of a player? Very rare if they do. Do clubs want to pay over the odds? No they don't. We won't pay more then 23.5m for Felliani nor do I feel we will pay over 15m for baines but add those 2 figures together you get 37.5m do i think that figure will be accepted? Its Far more likely IMO. 

Everton leaking the bid officially is all part of game. Of course it's low bid & now everybody knows the bid & cos Everton feel bid "insulting" then we are going to need to up our offer a lot more to make Everton accept which what we want to do anyway. Go back a year we bid 12.5m for RvP last summer & Arsenal leaked that. Everybody knows arsenal would never accept that fee? But it helped in greater scheme cos RvP knew we were in for him & then he said wanted to leave & only wanted join us. So upped bid again & closed deal.

It's not rocket science, this deal seems far more likely then it doesn't IMO. I think both would be very willing to move to a CL side that challenges for trophies, sorting out a deal with Everton will be issue cos would rather not sell but like most teams if good enough offers comes in for the pair then Everton will sell.


----------



## TheResurrection

Seabs said:


> *£28m is a joke for 2 players who don't want to leave at a club that don't need to sell. They already turned down £12m for Baines and they probably value Fellaini at around £28m alone now his release clause is up. There's no dipping our foot in the water about it all. It's just idiots being stupid again. Things look positive at the weekend. First thing Monday morning we goota Ed on the job to make us look daft again. Kenwright's probably even less inclined to sell now after pulling this stunt. Unless one of them tells Kenwright that they want to leave then we may as well try and get Cesc again until we come back with at least £40m for the pair. Money to spend so they say yet they're constantly dilly dallying around with stupid offers. It's almost like there's actually no money to spend and this is all PR work to make the fans believe we're at least trying when they're not. There's plenty of quality available that have already moved. How about making a bid for one of them. *


If they didn't want to leave Everton would have had no problem accepting the bid. All Everton players want to leave if United are interested.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> He has clearly declined since the 2010 world cup, anyone with the slightest common sense can see that. He has lost the acceleration that used to help him get away from defenders and seems to have had the dribbling instinct trained out of him as well. Still a good player, but one who has lost key attributes that made him special, one who has also developed a penchant for being a poor influence at his club.
> 
> The second part is absolutely ridiculous too. So if he's in a decline and continues to become worse are you going to continue to hold out in the hope that he improves, before eventually realising that he's an unhappy, washed up shell of his former self that has far less resale value? Wow, you are something else.


He's more effective now. He was terrible in the 2010 World Cup, he's improved massively since then. 18 months later he was named in the World XI, in the 11/12 season he matched his career high goals total playing as a No. 10.

If you assume the decline is following a straight line downwards it's smart to sell him, if you assume he just had a bad season and will probably improve on it next season it's dumb.



Rush said:


> The mere fact you need to be told why is fucking hilarious. Leaving alone the football side of things, do you have any concept of business at all? Pretty basic case of supply and demand. Everton have the players you want, players who don't have a contract that is expiring and that do not want to leave the club. Thus they get to set a price. If you don't meet that valuation then you can fuck off as far as they're concerned. You don't walk into a shop, see a carton of milk and try and haggle on the price. Now in this instance its more like shopping in Bali where you can barter a bit but you still can't walk in, offer a ridiculosuly low amount and think its okay.


You don't need to explain to me about business, I've studied it extensively. It's normal practice to open with a low offer, especially when you're bidding for an asset like a footballer.

Could you explain why I should respect Everton now?


----------



## seabs

*There's starting off low to find some middle ground and then there's just making a stupid offer that's nowhere near their valuation. This is the second. We already made a £12m for Baines. The interest is already known and has been for months. That means we're offering at best £16m for Fellaini? Bit of a joke I'm afraid. Plus if we really wanted Fellaini why didn't we just make a bid when his release clause was still active and we could have had him. There was plenty of time at the end of the season to get that done and wrapped up before pre-season. Now if we really want him then we're definitely paying more than what that release clause was.*


----------



## TheResurrection

Seabs said:


> *There's starting off low to find some middle ground and then there's just making a stupid offer that's nowhere near their valuation. This is the second. We already made a £12m for Baines. The interest is already known and has been for months. That means we're offering at best £16m for Fellaini? Bit of a joke I'm afraid. Plus if we really wanted Fellaini why didn't we just make a bid when his release clause was still active and we could have had him. There was plenty of time at the end of the season to get that done and wrapped up before pre-season. Now if we really want him then we're definitely paying more than what that release clause was.*


£12m is too much for Baines, he's too old and most of his attributes (hoofing the ball to target men, free kicks, penalties) won't be useful to him at United. Van Persie isn't a target man and he won't be taking free kicks or penalties. I'd stick with Evra and Fabio.

Regarding Fellaini, we didn't go in sooner because we're a business, we weren't going to bid the release clause because it's more than we need to pay. 

The longer he is at Everton knowing that United are interested the more he's going to agitate for a move and the less he'll be worth to Everton. We've done this to them before with Rooney, we tried to do it to Spurs with Berbatov (although City fucked that one up), Everton are drawing it out in an attempt to get other clubs interested and make out that they won't sell. It's up to Fellaini to force them to sell.


----------



## Death Rider

TheResurrection said:


> Everton are so precious. "Derisory and insulting" in the official club statement, "angry", "outraged", and "incensed" at the "farcical" "grossly undervalue" and "staggering" bid according to the Liverpool echo. Absolute arseholes, do they expect us to begin the negotiations with a high offer or something? Very disrespectful to come out like this, not only to their own players - keeping them against their will and rejecting the bids out of hand - but to Manchester United.
> 
> Ultimately the situation is this - we're a big Champions League club, they're a little Europa League club which never wins, we take their manager when we want and we'll take their players if we want them as well whether they like it or not. We should keep low balling them but brief the media that we've upped the bids so Baines and Fellaini get so pissed off that they go on strike and we get them at a cut price rate.


The irony detector went off the scale. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rush

TheResurrection said:


> You don't need to explain to me about business, I've studied it extensively. It's normal practice to open with a low offer, especially when you're bidding for an asset like a footballer.
> 
> Could you explain why I should respect Everton now?


:hayden3 

As Seabs said, there is negotiating and then there is being stupid and disrespectful. 

The fact that you need it spelled out for you is embarassing. Everton have been around for what is it now, 135 years? been in the top flight for a fuckload of them, have won the title a few times, likewise the FA cup. Granted not recently, but they've achieved a modicum of success over the years. They have a well established fanbase, and have a solid squad but you know the most important reason why they deserve the respect of United? They have the assets that you want. You say you know business, then surely you know that pissing off the blokes you're negotiating with is a poor way to go about things. Its a fellow Premier League side but even if they were in League 2 or below they still deserve respect when you're trying to buy their players.


----------



## seabs

TheResurrection said:


> £12m is too much for Baines, he's too old and most of his attributes (hoofing the ball to target men, free kicks, penalties) won't be useful to him at United. Van Persie isn't a target man and he won't be taking free kicks or penalties. I'd stick with Evra and Fabio.
> 
> Regarding Fellaini, we didn't go in sooner because we're a business, we weren't going to bid the release clause because it's more than we need to pay.
> 
> The longer he is at Everton knowing that United are interested the more he's going to agitate for a move and the less he'll be worth to Everton. We've done this to them before with Rooney, we tried to do it to Spurs with Berbatov (although City fucked that one up), Everton are drawing it out in an attempt to get other clubs interested and make out that they won't sell. It's up to Fellaini to force them to sell.


*Take it from someone who knows a fair bit about business. You know absolutely fuck all son. With the release clause all we have to do is match it and he's ours (as good as anyway). There's absolutely no way that Everton sell for less than the release clause now that it's expired. They have no obligation to sell their best players right now either. Yeah there's a chance we could unsettle him and get him to force a move through but even then they won't sell below their valuation of him. Plus the chances of us bidding for him unsettling him to that point are hardly overwhelming. Believe it or not, not every player feels compelled to play for the great Manchester United and not every player is unhappy if they aren't playing for a top 4 club. If we want him then we have to show that we want him and be serious about it. Until we can match Everton's valuation of either player they're staying put. Like Rush said, they have something we want. It's up to us to go and get it. There's demand there for the players which is only gonna push the price up further (told you I know something about business :brodgers).*


----------



## Liam Miller

Rather keep evra, wouldn't mind fellaini or cabaye like nothing special about either but they'll add numbers and do the business.


----------



## Andre

*@ Monster* The difference with the derisory RVP bid was that it was made around the 19th of July last summer before United finally got the player whose contract was running down. Now we're talking about a daft bid on the 19th of August for two players who Everton don't really need to sell at all. Not sure how the situations are similar really.



TheResurrection said:


> He's more effective now. He was terrible in the 2010 World Cup, he's improved massively since then. 18 months later he was named in the World XI, in the 11/12 season he matched his career high goals total playing as a No. 10.
> 
> If you assume the decline is following a straight line downwards it's smart to sell him, if you assume he just had a bad season and will probably improve on it next season it's dumb.


No, I'm not talking about how good he is compared to his performances AT the world cup, I'm talking about his performances BEFORE that compared to NOW. I agree that he had a very good 11/12 but that's one season out of three when he was otherwise often found wanting, unfit/unmotivated or disinterested. Before that WC he was a dangerous player in one on one situations and had really sharp technique, now his goal scoring ratio has remained fairly similar but he has become a one dimensional player with an inconsistent touch, usually just dropping off deep to play diagonal passes or getting on the end of chances. Still an asset, no one is questioning that, but he has not retained the ability that made many consider him as a potential GOAT. Therefore he has declined quite clearly, combine that with his recent attitude and it's clear to see why his value has dropped.

Why would you assume that he's going to improve when he has lost the physical edge and desire that made him great before? They're not exactly attributes which you can easily regain, once pace is gone that's usually it :torres Meanwhile it would take a top class man manager to motivate Rooney at United. We all know that Moyes and Rooney have something of a fractured relationship so again it seems highly unlikely. It's not a case of "oh he's shit and is no use", but he clearly isn't at the consistent level where United need him to be anymore.


----------



## Razor King

Joel said:


> Cabaye isn't the type of midfielder Arsenal need. Oh dear.


Nah, when Arteta is out, we're down to Ramsey and Wilshere in the middle... That should say it all. Both aren't good enough on their own yet, with Ramsey being Ramsey and Wilshere not having a clue in controlling the midfield from the middle. We do need a DM, but Wenger doesn't seem to believe in DMs anymore.

10 million is a shame though. We should bid 15 million at the very least.


----------



## Foreshadowed

What I don't understand is why would they want TheResurrections's respect anyway, should they be honoured to have it? I think the last thing on Everton's mind is some half wit going on about how a club like Everton haven't earned his respect.

I'm with Seabs on this, spot on. Sure clubs go in for players at low prices to test the waters to see if there is a chance to negotiate and get someone at a decent price. However, in this situation United have made one bid for Baines, which was instantly declined at £12mil and then they don't even try to improve the offer when they go for two Everton players in late August. That and the fact Fellaini's release clause ceased at the end of July... why didn't we go for him then? It's a bit silly going for two Everton players who Moyes has worked with for years this late in the transfer market and opening with two stupid bids.


----------



## seabs

*We clearly have no clue what we're doing in this transfer window which for a club like MANCHESTER UNITED is beyond a joke. I mean a player like Willian is right there for the taking at 30m but we're wasting everyone's time bidding for Fabregas and shit like this.*


----------



## Liam Miller

Would like barkley next summer though :moyes2


----------



## Foreshadowed

Just offer Barcelona Bebe and Cesc will be ours. I know it's going to be hard to let the talented Bebe go, it's a huge gamble but it's for the greater cause of solving our vulnerable midfield problems.


----------



## TheResurrection

Rush said:


> :hayden3
> 
> As Seabs said, there is negotiating and then there is being stupid and disrespectful.
> 
> The fact that you need it spelled out for you is embarassing. Everton have been around for what is it now, 135 years? been in the top flight for a fuckload of them, have won the title a few times, likewise the FA cup. Granted not recently, but they've achieved a modicum of success over the years. They have a well established fanbase, and have a solid squad but you know the most important reason why they deserve the respect of United? They have the assets that you want. You say you know business, then surely you know that pissing off the blokes you're negotiating with is a poor way to go about things. Its a fellow Premier League side but even if they were in League 2 or below they still deserve respect when you're trying to buy their players.


So because they've stuck around I should respect them? Cockroaches have been around for ages as well, I don't respect them. I understand that United should give the appearances of respect in the business of the negotiation, I wouldn't have the attitude I've displayed in this thread if I was a Manchester United executive. 

I'd contend that Manchester United have been perfectly respectful, we've put in bids for two of their players, it is Everton who have been disrespectful by coming out and slagging us off in the media. They should have negotiated in good faith and told us a bid they would find acceptable and we could meet somewhere in the middle.



Seabs said:


> *Take it from someone who knows a fair bit about business. You know absolutely fuck all son. With the release clause all we have to do is match it and he's ours (as good as anyway). There's absolutely no way that Everton sell for less than the release clause now that it's expired. They have no obligation to sell their best players right now either. Yeah there's a chance we could unsettle him and get him to force a move through but even then they won't sell below their valuation of him. Plus the chances of us bidding for him unsettling him to that point are hardly overwhelming. Believe it or not, not every player feels compelled to play for the great Manchester United and not every player is unhappy if they aren't playing for a top 4 club. If we want him then we have to show that we want him and be serious about it. Until we can match Everton's valuation of either player they're staying put.*


I know significantly more than fuck all, I studied business for my A-Levels and Degree.

Why is there no way they'll sell for less than the release clause if it's more than his value? We do have to meet their valuation of him but the value is flexible, if he comes out and says he's happy to stay, it goes up, if he says he is desperate to leave, it goes down, if he says he's going to go on strike and score own goals it goes through the floor.

I don't think there's a single BPL player outside of the Sexy Six that wouldn't jump at a chance to move to move to United and double his wages if it were offered. Most players outside the Big Three would, as demonstrated by van Persie bolting from Arsenal and Nasri being open to doing the same a year beforehand.


----------



## TheResurrection

Seabs said:


> *We clearly have no clue what we're doing in this transfer window which for a club like MANCHESTER UNITED is beyond a joke. I mean a player like Willian is right there for the taking at 30m but we're wasting everyone's time bidding for Fabregas and shit like this.*


Why do we need Willian when we already have Kagawa, Hernandez, Rooney, van Persie, Nani, Young, Valencia, Giggs and Welbeck who want to play in our front 4? We need central midfielders, which is why we're bidding for one in Fellaini. Baines is the only strange one.


----------



## Liam Miller

Seabs said:


> *We clearly have no clue what we're doing in this transfer window which for a club like MANCHESTER UNITED is beyond a joke. I mean a player like Willian is right there for the taking at 30m but we're wasting everyone's time bidding for Fabregas and shit like this.*


We're hoping spurs get willain obviously.

Willian to spurs, bale to real and ronaldo to united or that's what happens in my head anyway enaldo


----------



## seabs

*Studied doesn't mean you passed though :jordan

Wanting to leave doesn't mean the valuation goes down. Look at Rooney and Benteke this summer.

Yeah our left wing looks brilliant with Giggs/Nani/Young. Willian wouldn't improve that at all. Or give another option to Kagawa in the middle. We need a CM more but if there's the money available that they say there is then we should be in for a player like that who's actually available to a clearly stated fee.*


----------



## DA

Why should I respect Manchester United? A club which blatantly promotes Satanism around the world? The Red _Devils_? I mean come on....

I'd like to report TheResurrection for double-posting plz Seabs.


----------



## TheResurrection

Seabs said:


> *Studied doesn't mean you passed though :jordan
> 
> Wanting to leave doesn't mean the valuation goes down. Look at Rooney and Benteke this summer.*


The value of the player to his club is reduced if he is unmotivated to play for them and he makes that clear to them. He won't be as effective and he won't help them achieve their goals as much as he would if he was happy to stay. If that doesn't effect the value that they're willing to sell at then they're poor businessmen. Admittedly a lot of football chairmen are poor businessmen, but it's worth a punt unsettling them. The worst that happens is you have to pay the price you would've originally had to pay anyway. If Fernandinho's worth £18m then Fellaini's not going to go for much more than that, certainly not more than his release clause.



Donnacha said:


> Why should I respect Manchester United? A club which blatantly promotes Satanism around the world? The Red _Devils_? I mean come on....
> 
> I'd like to report TheResurrection for double-posting plz Seabs.



You shouldn't if you don't want to, Everton Football Club should because the TV money and sponsorship money we bring into the Barclays Premier League largely funds their players' wages.


----------



## seabs

*Fernandinho went for £34m. Again there's no signs that either player wants out.*


----------



## Liam Miller

Donnacha said:


> *Why should I respect Manchester United? A club which blatantly promotes Satanism around the world? The Red Devils? I mean come on...*.
> 
> I'd like to report TheResurrection for double-posting plz Seabs.


----------



## TheResurrection

Seabs said:


> *Fernandinho went for £34m. Again there's no signs that either player wants out.*


My bad, meant Paulinho, and do you really think they'd rather play for Everton than United?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Arsene and the club are actually pissing me off with their stupidity and the way they go on in the transfer market. We charge £97 for a ticket yet will bid ludicrously low amounts for players.


----------



## Andre

Two weeks isn't long enough for a player's motivation to decrease to the point that it would damage their value, that's something that takes months to occur, if at all. Fellaini and Baines aren't suddenly going to become absolute arseholes with the knowledge of this bid anyway, especially not Baines who knows United have been in for him for a while yet has still looked highly motivated recently, especially in his last England/Everton appearances.

People who say that these low bids are acceptable and compare them to lowish bids from abroad are also failing to take into account the factor of the new prem tv deal money. Most clubs don't need to sell because of the huge additions to their finances. Likewise, they don't want to sell key players when the prem tv money that is given for finishing in higher positions negates the value of most potential selling deals anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

How much do people on here think cabaye, fellaini and baines are worth? compared to what united and arsenal offered.


----------



## TheResurrection

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Two weeks isn't long enough for a player's motivation to decrease to the point that it would damage their value, that's something that takes months to occur, if at all. Fellaini and Baines aren't suddenly going to become absolute arseholes with the knowledge of this bid anyway, especially not Baines who knows United have been in for him for a while yet has still looked highly motivated recently, especially in his last England/Everton appearances.
> 
> People who say that these low bids are acceptable and compare them to lowish bids from abroad are also failing to take into account the factor of the new prem tv deal money. Most clubs don't need to sell because of the huge additions to their finances. Likewise, they don't want to sell key players when the prem tv money that is given for finishing in higher positions negates the value of most potential selling deals anyway.


I don't think it'll do much to unsettle Baines, he's a scouser after all, probably got a bit of loyalty to the club, Fellaini is a different story though, he's no loyalty to Everton that we know of. If he goes to Kenwright and says "I have every intention of leaving this club and I will find it very difficult to motivate myself to play for this club when the famous Man United want me" that will likely reduce Everton's eventual selling price.

The increased revenues are irrelevant to the value of the player from a business point of view. They can still use the additional cash and saved wages to buy other players, players who want to play for them.


----------



## TheResurrection

TNA_WWE said:


> How much do people on here think cabaye, fellaini and baines are worth? compared to what united and arsenal offered.


£15m, £20m, £10m.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Only me that thinks its pathetic when he cries? :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

For The Win said:


> Only me that thinks its pathetic when he cries? :lmao


Fellaini is an arsenal fan :jones


----------



## Andre

Depends what perspective you're looking from. Baines is probably worth £15 million, but to Everton he's easily worth more than that because they don't really need to sell him. Fellaini is probably worth £20-25 million maximum, but he's worth far more than that to Everton, so again the price goes up. The same goes with Newcastle and Cabaye, who's probably worth a similar amount to Baines (probably more) but why would Newcastle sell for that amount when he could be key to keeping them up in a league that offers clubs near £100 million (minimum) in revenue each season? Again, that element forces the price up if Arsenal really want him.

To be honest I'm not sure why clubs are trying to buy from the same league with this current market when there are so many bargains available abroad.



TheResurrection said:


> I don't think it'll do much to unsettle Baines, he's a scouser after all, probably got a bit of loyalty to the club, Fellaini is a different story though, he's no loyalty to Everton that we know of. If he goes to Kenwright and says "I have every intention of leaving this club and I will find it very difficult to motivate myself to play for this club when the famous Man United want me" that will likely reduce Everton's eventual selling price.
> 
> The increased revenues are irrelevant to the value of the player from a business point of view. They can still use the additional cash and saved wages to buy other players, players who want to play for them.


That's clearly not going to unravel in two weeks. If Fellaini says he would like to go Everton aren't just going to say "well good luck son, let me bags for ya" without the value they want being met. With less than two weeks to go and with two players tied down Everton are in the position of power here, not United.

You really are dense, aren't you? You think Everton can sell their two best players and easily replace them with the same quality? There aren't that many players of that quality who they can attract, maybe players who have long term potential, but not to be an immediate replacement. 

This is why the extra tv money has forced the prices up, Everton and other clubs have a new revenue source that stops them from needing to sell, so if a bid comes if for one of their top players it has to be more than worthwhile. Why would they sell when they don't have to for financial/contractual reasons? There isn't a reason.

You're really embarrassing yourself in this thread, has been very entertaining though!


----------



## reDREDD

TNA_WWE said:


> How much do people on here think cabaye, fellaini and baines are worth? compared to what united and arsenal offered.


cabaye: 10,000,001 pounds

fellaini: three fitty

baines: whatever is in the back of 'arry redknapp's Range rover


----------



## Liam Miller

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Depends what perspective you're looking from. Baines is probably worth £15 million, but to Everton he's easily worth more than that because they don't really need to sell him. Fellaini is probably worth £20-25 million maximum, but he's worth far more than that to Everton, so again the price goes up. The same goes with Newcastle and Cabaye, who's probably worth a similar amount to Baines (probably more) but why would Newcastle sell for that amount when he could be key to keeping them up in a league that offers clubs near £100 million (minimum) in revenue each season? Again, that element forces the price up if Arsenal really want him.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure why clubs are trying to buy from the same league with this current market when there are so many bargains available abroad.



I have it the same fellaini 20m+ and baines/cabaye the same around 15m.

Alot might disagree on fellaini but everton paid quite a bit for him plus he has been one of their outstanding performers the last couple of years.


----------



## Cliffy

got fellaini at 30, cabaye at 20 and baines at 15


----------



## mblonde09

So Liverpool have apparently agreed terms with Willian... but of course Spurs are going to ruin it. Fucking sick of them now.


----------



## Rush

Fellaini is worth far more to Everton than United should buy him for.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate




----------



## reDREDD

Buying things that arent for sale are rarely cheap

its just basic common sense


----------



## Kiz

on an open market?

cabaye: 22-25 mil
fellaini: 25+
baines: 15 mil.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Razor King said:


> Nah, when Arteta is out, we're down to Ramsey and Wilshere in the middle... That should say it all. Both aren't good enough on their own yet, with Ramsey being Ramsey and Wilshere not having a clue in controlling the midfield from the middle. We do need a DM, but Wenger doesn't seem to believe in DMs anymore.
> 
> 10 million is a shame though. We should bid 15 million at the very least.


Why do you hate Ramsey? 

He's good. Him and Arteta are a good duo together. 

Wilshere is the problem. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

wilshere better not hear you insulting him or he will be mad and fuck you up


----------



## Liam Miller

Wilshere :lmao it's like when walcott does that shit.


And judging by the comments if we end up getting fellaini for 25m we won't have paid to much.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'll punch that little midget on the top of his head if he stepped to me. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

He's high off coke.


----------



## Ruckus

For The Win said:


> Only me that thinks its pathetic when he cries? :lmao


:fellaini2

Just got a little too passionate there, but I agree with everything he says. Arsenal are more of a frustration right now, rather than a source of entertainment.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Ruckus said:


> :fellaini2
> 
> Just got a little too passionate there, but I agree with everything he says. Arsenal are more of a frustration right now, rather than a source of entertainment.


Oh yeah, I completely agree with him, but it's embarrassing for him.


----------



## Irish Jet

Kiz said:


> shrek's made it clear he wants to leave the club.


And? I could just as easily point out the fact that they're a direct rival of ours, which probably makes it 10 times worse. Everton, as ambitious as they may be, aren't looking to overtake Manchester United in the league anytime soon.

Fellaini has said numerous times in the past he wants to play in the Champions League. He's the guy I think we're mainly after anyways and certainly the one who I could see trying to force a move.


----------



## EGame

For The Win said:


> Only me that thinks its pathetic when he cries? :lmao


Damn I didn't know Fellaini was such a hardcore Arsenal fan.

Edit: FUCK someone already made the joke. 

Fucking cock faggotcunts taking my jokes.


----------



## Liam Miller

EGame said:


> Damn I didn't know Fellaini was such a hardcore Arsenal fan.
> 
> Edit: FUCK someone already made the joke.
> 
> Fucking cock faggotcunts taking my jokes.


:klopp2


----------



## united_07

No Cabaye for Newcastle tonight


----------



## The Monster

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> *@ Monster* The difference with the derisory RVP bid was that it was made around the 19th of July last summer before United finally got the player whose contract was running down. Now we're talking about a daft bid on the 19th of August for two players who Everton don't really need to sell at all. Not sure how the situations are similar really.


Arsenal didnt need to sell RvP, but situation in hand did make it difficult for them to keep him, also think RvP handed in transfer request to so waved away his right to any loyalty money he would of got this summer which made more easier in end. Felliani & Baines I highly doubt will do the same.

My point was was low bid that was never going to be accepted for RvP but during time that 1st bid was placed & day he signed, lot went on behind scenes but talking to him all the time, but put in bid to let Arsenal know Interested & RvP himself at the beginning. From there RvP made it easier by saying wanted to join only us.

Everton dont need to sell either but at end of day if offer enough money then things can change quickly, i find Everton leaking that bid bit like a open invitition to try again from our end. Do I think the 28m bid would be accepted? Christ no Everton need would have to be beyond dumb to accept the 28M. Do I think we will come in with higher his? Yes. You don't open with highest offer. We as a club never have done so, we sound out players we want & go in with low bids then work our way up sometime talks little time & sometimes lot longer. It isn't ideal trying work out deal with 2 weeks to go in market though. 

It's a game by all parties, with 2 weeks left of window, Everton know that got 2 players that rather keep but they know can get lot cash for both if sell both now this summer, ideally rather not sell but 2 players there who know we have bid for & imo will be talked to all time from now until our next bid from our end. If Manchester United talk to players & then convinced both to tell Everton they want out this week/this summer & join Manchester United before Chelsea game/window shuts & only interested in moving to us. It makes Manchester United job lot easier to talk to Everton in mean time if they know all that as then can talk about a fee & package all parties can agree on. 

It's opening bid, not a final bid. We IMO will go in with higher bid soon enough. In today's market I think both together are worth 35-40M & think that 2nd bid be around that figure, but I would agrue that reading Everton stance on bid, I think bid came in before Saturday so they sat on it all weekend then leaked it on Monday. Unlike Cesc we leaked our bid/s thats not case this time. To me Everton saying what everybody saying its a poor bid but making it public so can't hide what we do next time which will have to be a better higher bid, so we have to offer more. Which is fine cos I think we will do anyway. No way that 28M bid was ever going to be accepted. 

I don't think we the club want to pay over odds on both players, that's what I think so we have value on what Felliani/Baines are worth & Everton have every right to tell us to F off as they value both players at lot more then we do, we don't value Baines at 12M nor Fellaini at 16M, its just a starting point. Everton talking about 18M value for Baines earlier in window & Felliani maybe at 25M now, I don't see us going to Everton with a 43M double bid for both as we don't value either that high. Think we would rather it was around 35-40M mark & rather not like to stretch beyond 40M. The cheaper we can get both players in the better. If end up having to pay say 23.5M for Felliani & 15M for Baines in deal worth 37.5M in total I'd say club ok with that as saves few million off. It's a shitty way of doing it but we rather save a few million & going to try unsettling players & club to do so. 

I agree that want both should of done so earlier in window when things would been easier so timing does suck here. Doing so with 2 weeks left in the window isn't best planning so try squeeze months of talks into a possible max of 2 weeks of talks instead. Shouldn't of let it go this way so late in the day but if the club land both players before window shuts & don't pay what they believe is over the odds for both players & feel saved a few million. Then the club will feel job well done as silly as that sounds, in process we would of royally pissed Everton off but we got who want, they will get money they like from both we will all move on. Crappy way of doing it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori




----------



## Mikey Damage

Interesting that Cabaye isn't starting nor on the bench.

Probably taking a medical in North London.


----------



## The Monster

Mozza said:


>


Think that's a fake mate. The word "Letter" is also spelt wrong as well.

Edit - Or look below to see United07 explain why that letter a fake better then I did/could.


----------



## united_07

the letter is obviously fake, they even spelt 'letter' wrong, also moyes' contract expired so there wouldnt be any agreement between the two parties. Also the bid was made last week and the letter is dated today fpalm

Who goes to the effort of making something like that?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I know, it looks terrible :lmao Point still stands..

It would take £28m for us to even consider an offer for Fellaini.

He's completely unique. Nobody else like him in the Prem. Goals, assists, passing, tackling, can play up front, behind the striker, box to box or holding role and perform them all to a high standard week in, week out.

If Baines wanted to go he would have threw a tantrum when they offered the pathetic £12m for him. 

Fellaini does want to play in the Champions League but he's said time and time again that he wants to take us to the Champions League.

So United, Resererection and anybody who thinks the offer is suitable and especially you David Moyes you ginger cretin..


----------



## Razor King

Mikey Damage said:


> Why do you hate Ramsey?
> 
> He's good. Him and Arteta are a good duo together.
> 
> Wilshere is the problem.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't hate anybody. Ramsey has improved but he needs a sane head such as Arteta by his side, or else--he's back to running circles without doing much. Yes, Arteta and Ramsey is our best midfield combination right now. Wilshere is a serious problem because he isn't better than Rosicky and Cazorla at CAM and he doesn't seem to have good chemistry with neither Arteta nor Ramsey. Ramsey is fine, but I'd much rather have Cabaye-Arteta.


----------



## Green Light

Supposedly we rejected a £10m offer from Arsenal for Cabaye. 10 FUCKING MILLION. I hope we told that cheeky french cunt where to get off


----------



## Hamada

Fellaini is Belgian. Puts an extra £15m on his price tag. :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

TheResurrection said:


> So because they've stuck around I should respect them? Cockroaches have been around for ages as well, I don't respect them. I understand that United should give the appearances of respect in the business of the negotiation, I wouldn't have the attitude I've displayed in this thread if I was a Manchester United executive.
> 
> I'd contend that Manchester United have been perfectly respectful, we've put in bids for two of their players, it is Everton who have been disrespectful by coming out and slagging us off in the media. They should have negotiated in good faith and told us a bid they would find acceptable and we could meet somewhere in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> I know significantly more than fuck all, I studied business for my A-Levels and Degree.
> 
> Why is there no way they'll sell for less than the release clause if it's more than his value? We do have to meet their valuation of him but the value is flexible, if he comes out and says he's happy to stay, it goes up, if he says he is desperate to leave, it goes down, if he says he's going to go on strike and score own goals it goes through the floor.
> 
> I don't think there's a single BPL player outside of the Sexy Six that wouldn't jump at a chance to move to move to United and double his wages if it were offered. Most players outside the Big Three would, as demonstrated by van Persie bolting from Arsenal and Nasri being open to doing the same a year beforehand.





TheResurrection said:


> Why do we need Willian when we already have Kagawa, Hernandez, Rooney, van Persie, Nani, Young, Valencia, Giggs and Welbeck who want to play in our front 4? We need central midfielders, which is why we're bidding for one in Fellaini. Baines is the only strange one.





TheResurrection said:


> The value of the player to his club is reduced if he is unmotivated to play for them and he makes that clear to them. He won't be as effective and he won't help them achieve their goals as much as he would if he was happy to stay. If that doesn't effect the value that they're willing to sell at then they're poor businessmen. Admittedly a lot of football chairmen are poor businessmen, but it's worth a punt unsettling them. The worst that happens is you have to pay the price you would've originally had to pay anyway. If Fernandinho's worth £18m then Fellaini's not going to go for much more than that, certainly not more than his release clause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't if you don't want to, Everton Football Club should because the TV money and sponsorship money we bring into the Barclays Premier League largely funds their players' wages.





TheResurrection said:


> My bad, meant Paulinho, and do you really think they'd rather play for Everton than United?





TheResurrection said:


> Perhaps you could begin by explaining why Everton deserve my respect.





TheResurrection said:


> If they didn't want to leave Everton would have had no problem accepting the bid. All Everton players want to leave if United are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> He's more effective now. He was terrible in the 2010 World Cup, he's improved massively since then. 18 months later he was named in the World XI, in the 11/12 season he matched his career high goals total playing as a No. 10.
> 
> If you assume the decline is following a straight line downwards it's smart to sell him, if you assume he just had a bad season and will probably improve on it next season it's dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to explain to me about business, I've studied it extensively. It's normal practice to open with a low offer, especially when you're bidding for an asset like a footballer.
> 
> Could you explain why I should respect Everton now?





TheResurrection said:


> Everton are so precious. "Derisory and insulting" in the official club statement, "angry", "outraged", and "incensed" at the "farcical" "grossly undervalue" and "staggering" bid according to the Liverpool echo. Absolute arseholes, do they expect us to begin the negotiations with a high offer or something? Very disrespectful to come out like this, not only to their own players - keeping them against their will and rejecting the bids out of hand - but to Manchester United.
> 
> Ultimately the situation is this - we're a big Champions League club, they're a little Europa League club which never wins, we take their manager when we want and we'll take their players if we want them as well whether they like it or not. We should keep low balling them but brief the media that we've upped the bids so Baines and Fellaini get so pissed off that they go on strike and we get them at a cut price rate.





TheResurrection said:


> I don't think so, at some point between now and the end of the transfer window Everton will realise that Fellaini isn't going to try very hard for them if they force him to stay at a shitty little club that never wins anything instead of doubling his wages at the bigger club in the country. They'd be better off taking the money, unless some other club comes in for him we'll get him for less than what the release clause was set at.
> 
> They should think themselves lucky if they recoup what they paid for him to be honest, they'd had several years of good service out of him and it hasn't cost them anything above his wages.














Irish Jet said:


> People are overreacting to this. This was a throwaway bid, we're trying to get value for money and we'll work up to our limit. We'll be back in again.
> 
> The closer we get to the window, the more serious we'll get. Right now we're just pricing round. It's not like the Fabregas situation where it was obviously never on the cards and we were bidding out of delusion, these are realistic target who would love to come to the club. I'd say by the end of the window it will be negotiated out, I'd say around £40m for both, if we get both. Actually think Evra's been impressive enough to start the season to stick with him, although maybe this is the reason. I really hope we don't have a messy end to his United career. Legend.


The only thing that's throw away about it is the extra £20m that seems to have been lashed out the window and not included in the offer.

We signed Fellaini at £15m 5-6 years ago when he was just a boy and he's turned into one of the PL's most consistent performers and he's still only 25 with a contract that runs until 2016.

This sums it up completely, taken from an Everton forum.. 



> It takes a special type of incompetence to get into negotiations with Everton and come out of it being the one that looks small time. Good work, you gingoidial biff.


Sorry, found the real club letter to United.


----------



## united_07

Talk is that Buttner is being sent on loan to Besitkas for the season


----------



## Mikey Damage

SSN saying Arsenal to make a 2nd bid for Cabaye?


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> SSN saying Arsenal to make a 2nd bid for Cabaye?


10m and 2 pound?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Parker sold to Fulham. With all our love of buying quality midfielders this move makes total sense. Apparently about 3.5m which is a great deal for us. He'll fit in well there.


----------



## steamed hams

Well Fulham have improved their CM more than Man U this window then :moyes2


----------



## haribo

Green Light said:


> Supposedly we rejected a £10m offer from Arsenal for Cabaye. 10 FUCKING MILLION. I hope we told that cheeky french cunt where to get off


Arsenal tube station on the Piccadilly line?


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> 10m and 2 pound?


It'll give them the right to speak to him!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Remember when Arsene passed on Yaya Toure?

Oooooops. 

Still.

Like four years ago.


----------



## reDREDD

or drogba

or mata

or ibra

its a good thing none of those guys went on to do anything important


----------



## Hamada

or Hazard.


----------



## united_07

or Ronaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

Mozza, will you please not be too mad when Fellaini's a United player in two weeks?

:moyes2










FEEL THE LOVE


----------



## steamed hams

^That's some Lion King soundtrack stuff there. :carra


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> Remember when Arsene passed on Yaya Toure?
> 
> Oooooops.
> 
> Still.
> 
> Like four years ago.





JOAL.COM said:


> or drogba
> 
> or mata
> 
> or ibra
> 
> its a good thing none of those guys went on to do anything important





Hamada said:


> or Hazard.





united_07 said:


> or Ronaldo


Or Xabi

Yeah Wenger knows a huge deal when he sees one


----------



## Hamada

CGS said:


> Yeah Wenger knows a huge deal when he sees one


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Irish Jet said:


> Mozza, will you please not be too mad when Fellaini's a United player in two weeks?
> 
> :moyes2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEEL THE LOVE


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsene is pretty good at finding great players but then refusing to buy them.

Really good at that. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

whats the fastest way to a title challenging club?

arsenal's medical room :moyes2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The Telegraph are reporting that Arsenal have bid 20 million for Paul Pogba.


----------



## Hamada

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/update/2013-08-19/arsenal-bid-20m-for-pogba-according-to-reports/



> Arsenal are lining up a surprise £20m bid for ex-Man United midfielder Paul Pogba, according to various reports surfacing this afternoon.
> 
> The 20 year-old central midfielder moved to Juventus last summer after failing to agree terms on a new contract at Old Trafford, and may be tempted to join Arsenal with the promise of regular first team football.


----------



## Liam Miller

Please god no.


----------



## DA

Then Wenger will go and buy Ravel Morrison and put together the future GOAT midfield. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

We'll just go and buy Eboue.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Getting Pogba for £20m would be a nice first step toward redemption.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

If Juventus sell Pogba for 20 million then they're out of their minds.


----------



## reDREDD

why would he want to leave the champions league challenging side that is more or less winning the serie A again this year?

especially seeing as juve usually use him


----------



## EGame

It doesn't matter who Arsenal bid for, no one relevant wants to go there.


----------



## seabs

*No way Arsenal get Pogba. At all.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> 'It's about showing respect and we're not being shown that,' he fumed.
> 
> 'I'm sure if I was (City boss) Mark Hughes, with all the money he has, I would try to buy the best players.
> 
> 'But we try to go about it in a different fashion. I would think I would go about my business in the way I've always done,' he told the Sunday Mirror:
> 
> City have had bids of £15million and £18million for Lescott turned down - and are now believed to be returning soon with a £22m offer.
> 
> However, Everton are insisting they will not sell the England international defender, even for £30m.
> 
> Moyes continued: 'I've always tried to contact the managers and show respect to them in terms of transfers - and no matter how much money I might have to spend I would always want to keep that up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

EGame said:


> It doesn't matter who Arsenal bid for, no one relevant wants to go there.


Ouch. Words hurt, man.


----------



## reDREDD

odd since egame doesnt usually use words

GOATS GONNA GOAT LOLOLARSENAL LOLMADRID SOON.jpg HATERZ GONNA GOAT MESSGOAT GOAT GOAT GOATCHEZ GOATIESTA GOAT GONNA GOATING GOAT GOATISTA


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

EGame said:


> It doesn't matter who Arsenal bid for, no one relevant wants to go there.


You bastard. 

:cussin:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cazorla still loves us.

If he hands in a transfer request (which at this point, I wouldn't rule out), I'll quit.


----------



## reDREDD

i still love you mikey <3


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good. I need it. Someone is currently breaking my heart...


:wenger


----------



## TheResurrection

Mozza said:


>


How do you feel about forcing your best players to stay with you against their will?


----------



## reDREDD

I didnt know rafael, chicharito and RVP wanted to leave 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

JOAL.COM said:


> I didnt know vidic, :carrick and RVP wanted to leave 8*D


:moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

TheResurrection said:


> How do you feel about forcing your best players to stay with you against their will?


They're under contract with us for the next 3 years. 

They'll do what we want them to do and they'll enjoy it. 



















:moyes2


----------



## Destiny

Liverpool have signed Aly Cissokho on loan. 

That's good to hear. Good backup for Enrique and some competition.


----------



## united_07

TheResurrection said:


> How do you feel about forcing your best players to stay with you against their will?


didnt you take the oppising view a couple of days ago when I said rooney should be sold if he doesnt want to play


----------



## Kiz

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@dimarzio 1m
Gareth #Bale very close to @realmadrid: deal with @SpursOfficial for 93€. And #Coentrao probably will join spurs. #footballtransfers

well.


----------



## Irish Jet

Honestly shocked that Spurs would be in for a LB with Rose developing the way he has. Also Assou-Ekotto is decent. They're pretty covered.


----------



## united_07

Closer to Ronaldo coming home :moyes2


----------



## AEA

Wayne Rooney and Manchester United could be moving closer to conciliation

Don't know how well trusted the Independent but..


----------



## Kiz

i would argue that bale out, lamela/willian/coentrao + whatever money left is an improvement to tottenham.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Spurs are better after selling Bale. Crazy stuff, eh Arsene. 

Spurs are clearly going to finish 4th. Arsenal is done in the CL. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny

So Spurs are in pole position for Willian now.

SCREW YOU SPURS.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Irish Jet said:


> Honestly shocked that Spurs would be in for a LB with Rose developing the way he has. Also Assou-Ekotto is decent. They're pretty covered.


BAE doesn't really fit into the way AVB wants to play with a 433, so he'll probably be leaving (sadly). Rose is decent but Coentrao is a clear upgrade. 

If Bale leaves, and we get Coentrao, Willian _and_ Lamela with some cash left over? Even though having all of those isn't as good as having Gareth Bale, that would still be a top deal for us. Apparently we wanted Morata to go with the Bale deal so hopefully Levy can work his magic and get him too. Seems unlikely at this point though.



Destiny said:


> So Spurs are in pole position for Willian now.
> 
> SCREW YOU SPURS.





Spoiler


----------



## DA

:kobe


----------



## Irish Jet

Lloris

Walker Dawson/Kaboul Vertonghen Rose/Coentrao

Dembele Sandro Paulinho

Lamela Soldado Willian​
Holy shit that's an immense team.

:avb3


----------



## Joel

inb4 Irish Jet the WOAT predictor, predicts them to finish as title winners and they get relegated.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Irish Jet said:


> Lloris
> 
> Walker Dawson/Kaboul Vertonghen Rose/Coentrao
> 
> Dembele Sandro Paulinho
> 
> Lamela Soldado Willian​
> Holy shit that's an immense team.
> 
> :avb3



Yeah, that would be sweet. Nowhere near that yet though, Willian could still go to Liverpool easily. If we sell Bale, Lamela is an obvious (and very good) replacement though. Plus the Baldini-Roma link makes it very feasible.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lamela and Willian. 

What. 

The. 

Fuck. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx

So how much have Spurs actually spent so far?


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenalolololololololololol

Kondogbia to Monaco, Cabaye to PSG, Pogba....lol. 

Hey fuck face. Its time to bid over your value. Why haven't you figured this out yet. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Principino said:


> So how much have Spurs actually spent so far?


Just under 60 million. But we've recouped about 22.5 million from sales, unless I'm forgetting someone.

Dempsey 6
Caulker 8
Huddlefro 5
Parker 3.5


----------



## Destiny

BREAKING: Willian has been seen at hotspur ways car park #COYS #THFC










:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter




----------



## Mikey Damage

Roma's Walter Sabatini in London to negotiate deals to 3 clubs for Lamela, Boriello, and Pjanic. 

Arsene needs to hijack the Lamela and Pjanic deals. 

And yes I know I'm spelling their names wrong. No time to double check. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheResurrection

I don't think Wenger will go for a Pjanic buy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Almost bought him two years ago when he was at Lyon. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Spurs are signing all these players yet we still say theres nobody available in the market.

FFS Arsene.


----------



## Kiz

i'll laugh so hard if wenger finally signs gourcuff after he's turned to absolute crap


----------



## Destiny

AlienBountyHunter said:


>




If you guys get Willian, you should be getting top four. Can't believe Madrid are willing to pay that amount for Bale though, insane.


----------



## tommo010

Irish Jet said:


> Lloris
> 
> Walker Dawson/Kaboul Vertonghen Rose/Coentrao
> 
> Dembele Sandro Paulinho
> 
> Lamela Soldado Willian​
> Holy shit that's an immense team.
> 
> :avb3


I think Capoue will be ahead of Sandro. 



> SkyBet
> We have suspended betting on Tottenham winning the race to sign Willian, with the north London outfit backed at as short as 1/10 to see off competition from Liverpool. Spurs are also now odds-on to land Roma winger Erik Lamela with Gareth Bale 4/1 to remain at White Hart Lane


rumors circulating Willian already in London for a medical.

Willian signs I feel that will trigger the Bale deal, Lamela will be a bonus if we get him.

and :lmao:lmao:lmao @ that Schmeichel tweet


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Watching Spurs sign all these great players and we've signed Sanogo


----------



## Irish Jet

tommo010 said:


> I think Capoue will be ahead of Sandro.
> 
> 
> 
> rumors circulating Willian already in London for a medical.
> 
> Willian signs I feel that will trigger the Bale deal, Lamela will be a bonus if we get him.
> 
> and :lmao:lmao:lmao @ that Schmeichel tweet


If Sandro is what he was before his injury, then he will be starting.


----------



## Destiny

FUCK SPURS. FUCK SCHMEICHEL. FUCK THIS.



So it's pretty much guaranteed that Bale is off to HALA MADRID if Spurs get Willian and Lamela?



Irish Jet said:


> If Sandro is what he was before his injury, then he will be starting.


Sandro is quality in my opinion. Whether he starts or not though is a different story as I'm not sure how good Capoue really is.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

If Spurs push through all these deals they're going to have a crazy strong squad, even without Bale. They're going to have players struggling to get on the bench who'd get in Arsenal's first team.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Sandro was the best DM in the league before his injury, so if he's fit he should start ahead of Capoue. It's crazy though, Capoue is a class player (and funnily enough perfect for Arsenal) yet he might not even get in our first team. DAT squad depth.


----------



## Destiny

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Sandro was the best DM in the league before his injury, so if he's fit he should start ahead of Capoue. It's crazy though, Capoue is a class player (and funnily enough perfect for Arsenal) yet he might not even get in our first team. DAT squad depth.


I don't see why you guys can't push for the title considering the squad depth that you have/will have. Maybe players will take a while to understand each others game and be on same page but these are quality players you guys are signing.


----------



## EGame

Fucking hell. 

If Spurs get Lamela, Willian and Coentrao, they must be taken very seriously. They've already had an excellent transfer window, if they get those three players it would just send it through the roof. 

Fucking Levy knows how to do business, he's the type of guy you want in charge of your club.


----------



## Srdjan99

Tony Barrett says Liverpool were offered the chance to match Tottenham's offer for Willian, but they refused to do so. Well done.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Destiny said:


> I don't see why you guys can't push for the title considering the squad depth that you have/will have. Maybe players will take a while to understand each others game and be on same page but these are quality players you guys are signing.


On some Spurs sites there's very quiet talk about potentially having a title push, but I'd rather walk before we can run. We were up there briefly 2 seasons ago but every side has improved a lot since then. We need to consistently finish top 4 and have CL football for a few seasons before a genuine title bid is possible IMO. We definitely have the tools in place that could lead to big things in the future though, it's very exciting. If the rumoured signings go through this will comfortably be the best Spurs squad in Premier League history, and our best transfer window ever even with the probable loss of Bale.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking slow clap for spurs and their summer business.


----------



## DA

Srdjan99 said:


> Tony Barrett says Liverpool were offered the chance to match Tottenham's offer for Willian, but they refused to do so. Well done.


Oh for fuck sake.

Don't know why somebody takes over a football club if they are too afraid to spend money. Spurs will probably end up spending close to 90M this summer, and it will almost certainly get them a Top 4 place. I know they will be recouping it all from the Bale sale, but they are still going out and doing something in the transfer market, and they will be rewarded for it come May.

JWH should have taken a hit in the pocket this summer and spent 70-80M and let the accountants worry about wage bills and net spend etc while he would be on a plane to go watch Liverpool play against the likes of Barcelona and Madrid in the Champions League next season. Instead, we'll be rubbing shoulders with a bunch of jobbers in the Europa League, waiting for the FinanciaLOL Fair Play to save us and punish the money spenders and the teams that actually show some aspiration.


----------



## Irish Jet

Donnacha said:


> Oh for fuck sake.
> 
> Don't know why somebody takes over a football club if they are too afraid to spend money.


I think they're probably afraid to spend money because of what happened when they did spend money.


----------



## Joel

Kenny is not there to fuck everything up.


----------



## Destiny

Donnacha said:


> Oh for fuck sake.
> 
> Don't know why somebody takes over a football club if they are too afraid to spend money. Spurs will probably end up spending close to 90M this summer, and it will almost certainly get them a Top 4 place. I know they will be recouping it all from the Bale sale, but they are still going out and doing something in the transfer market, and they will be rewarded for it come May.
> 
> JWH should have taken a hit in the pocket this summer and spent 70-80M and let the accountants worry about wage bills and net spend etc while he would be on a plane to go watch Liverpool play against the likes of Barcelona and Madrid in the Champions League next season. Instead, we'll be rubbing shoulders with a bunch of jobbers in the Europa League, waiting for the FinanciaLOL Fair Play to save us and punish the money spenders and the teams that actually show some aspiration.


Yep, it's very frustrating.

We've had the opportunity to sign Makhrikdghian (that guy) and Willian but obviously didn't want to spend. JWH hasn't spent much this transfer window even though we've signed some new faces but we've sold some players as well. We need a few marquee players but I feel as though we are struggling to land any top signings because JWH is a pussy and won't spend at all.



Joel said:


> Kenny is not there to fuck everything up.


Exactly. 

Rodgers hasn't been given the backing that Kenny had. I can understand what Kenny did would've been quite a scare for JWH but he needs to show more faith in Rodgers come transfer window/s.


----------



## Liam Miller

Be happy you've made signings this summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Seriously. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny

TNA_WWE said:


> Be happy you've made signings this summer.


:moyes1

We haven't made any key signings though. We need to four and don't think the current team we have is strong enough.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Looks like Suarez is staying though. That's as good as a top signing, right?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Coutiniho looks a great signing


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sounds like Cabaye is off. Probably to PSG. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

tbf it looks like willian is going to cost 35 mil. not a nice number for liverpool transfers

you can see why liverpool havent gone for it. 35 mil is a lot for a player. we've only spent more than that on one player once in 5 years, and that was for aguero, who is likely near world class. is willian going to be in that category?

if suarez was sold i suspect we would see willian in liverpool colours, but that bale money pushed the extra 5 mil through. funnily enough for a club holding a firesale they seem to have no problems demanding more.


----------



## Liam Miller

We're gonna spend double that on one player come the end of the window :moyes2


----------



## united_07

Kiz, what do you know of Gabriel Fernando? rumoured to be signing for us, he left city recently


any good?, or another Veseli?


----------



## Liam Miller

Waheyyy another signing.


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> Kiz, what do you know of Gabriel Fernando? rumoured to be signing for us, he left city recently
> 
> 
> any good?, or another Veseli?


i know he's very mouthy and felt the need to tell everyone about his career on twitter. also was the one who leaked that bobby was getting the sack

so yeah. another veseli


----------



## seabs

*Spurs could be title challengers with Willian and Bale. Just top 4 safe if Bale goes.*


----------



## Kiz

so denis suarez has signed for barca based on a promise of first team football next season

not sure who's kidding themselves more, suarez or barca. long way off the pace.


----------



## CGS

Just saw that we Cisshoko now.


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Just saw that we Cisshoko now.


:suarez2


----------



## CNew2

Let the panic buys begin, especially with the first tier of panic buys going elsewhere. It's only a matter of time before Arsene spends a ridiculous amount on a player that won't do too much good for the team. Pony up the extra 15 mil for Suarez you cheap fuck, re-open the flood gates.


----------



## Hamada

Cabaye AND Giroud, two good looking Frenchmen at Arsenal? AlexHumph might just cum in his BANTS. :brodgers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Johan Elmander has posted on twitter that he's joining Norwich.


----------



## Mikey Damage

we Guaita now? 

Oh please. Kenny Chesney can piss off.

_
AW "It is not always to think what is outside is better than what you have ... and our fans have to understand that"_


Oh fuck off Arsene. Understand what? The club that barely won 4th, and got knocked out by Bradford/Blackburn is good enough? 

Terrible. I hate the holier than thou attitude. Arsene's ego is so massive, he thinks he is doing a great job.


----------



## mblonde09

So they've lost yet another player to Spurs, because Henry wasn't prepared to pay enough. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Kiz

you can't lose what you didn't have


----------



## MyWord

Not only that, if Liverpool had met Willan valuation, Willian would still choose Tottenham.


----------



## Irish Jet

If Arsenal had any balls at all they'd come in and offer Roma/Lamela whatever Spurs are offering and then some. In traditional Arsenal fashion it should be the offer + £1.

:wenger2

To be fair, all this talk of "panic buys" as if they're a sign of impending doom. The last time they done that I don't think they done too badly. There's no chance they finish top 4 in any of the last 2 seasons without Arteta or Mertesacker. Santos was the only real disaster.


----------



## Rush

Srdjan99 said:


> Tony Barrett says Liverpool were offered the chance to match Tottenham's offer for Willian, but they refused to do so. Well done.


We don't really have the means to spend 35 mil on a player right now tbh. 



Donnacha said:


> Oh for fuck sake.
> 
> Don't know why somebody takes over a football club if they are too afraid to spend money. Spurs will probably end up spending close to 90M this summer, and it will almost certainly get them a Top 4 place. I know they will be recouping it all from the Bale sale, but they are still going out and doing something in the transfer market, and they will be rewarded for it come May.
> 
> JWH should have taken a hit in the pocket this summer and spent 70-80M and let the accountants worry about wage bills and net spend etc while he would be on a plane to go watch Liverpool play against the likes of Barcelona and Madrid in the Champions League next season. Instead, we'll be rubbing shoulders with a bunch of jobbers in the Europa League, waiting for the FinanciaLOL Fair Play to save us and punish the money spenders and the teams that actually show some aspiration.


We had money and pissed it up the wall on fucking shite like Downing, Adam and Carroll. Willian is not the difference between us making top 4 and not. I'm far more annoyed that we're not spending the money on a class CB. 



Destiny said:


> :moyes1
> 
> We haven't made any key signings though. We need to four and don't think the current team we have is strong enough.


Mignolet was a key signing. 



mblonde09 said:


> So they've lost yet another player to Spurs, because Henry wasn't prepared to pay enough. Fucking idiot.


:kobe

Yes Spurs are spending money but they're likely to recoup a lot of it through the sale of Bale. We're likely keeping our star asset.


----------



## EGame

Chelsea closing in on Eto'o.

FUARK the guy wins it all at both Barca and Inter. Brb 3x champions league winner.

Then goes to Anzhi. Brb earning 20m a year, ballin the fuck out of control.

Now likely returning back to top tier football. Brb just because he's Samuel fucking Eto'o.

What a fucking career, what an absolute legend.

The biggest mistake Barca ever made was selling the guy. I can't get over it.


----------



## EGame

FUARKKKKK 










SOON.JPG


----------



## Death Rider

Well we now know what wenger spends his money on. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> Chelsea closing in on Eto'o.
> 
> FUARK the guy wins it all at both Barca and Inter. Brb 3x champions league winner.
> 
> Then goes to Anzhi. Brb earning 20m a year, ballin the fuck out of control.
> 
> Now likely returning back to top tier football. Brb just because he's Samuel fucking Eto'o.
> 
> What a fucking career, what an absolute legend.
> 
> The biggest mistake Barca ever made was selling the guy. I can't get over it.


i think barca have been okay in the goals department since he left

biggest mistake is the lack of cb


----------



## CGS

I do like how all those girls looking quite youngish :wenger


----------



## DA

Probably just gave them the address of his hotel and directions to the bus-stop so he wouldn't have to pay for their taxi. :wenger


----------



## seabs

*It's a look-a-like but still made me laugh. Also reported CGS to the newly established WF Peadophilia Court.*


----------



## united_07

So, rumours that we are putting in a £35m bid for Baines and Fellaini, probably sounds about right for the pair


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Mad scousers, anyone?


----------



## Kiz

i would say it's worrying that he spends time with kia. cunt of the highest order and cannot wait to fuck clubs over.


----------



## Kiz

Barca will pay £1.5m for Suarez rising to a possible £7m. City have first option to buy back and get 20% profit of next sale

not a bad deal for us. don't think he will ever become a barca regular however.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> So, rumours that we are putting in a £35m bid for Baines and Fellaini, probably sounds about right for the pair


Will definitely be rejected.

My guess is we'll end up overpaying to get Fellaini. Baines will probably stay.

I heard somewhere that Standard Liege get 20% of the Fellaini fee too, so no way we're landing him cheap. Will probably take about £30m to get him alone unless he starts to force something.


----------



## EGame

Kiz said:


> Barca will pay £1.5m for Suarez rising to a possible £7m. City have first option to buy back and get 20% profit of next sale
> 
> not a bad deal for us. don't think he will ever become a barca regular however.


Never seen the guy play.

But with the amount of talent we have coming out of La Masia in the next few years, this guy needs to be pretty fucking good if he's to stay.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I hate to admit it, but Willian went to the right club. Spurs are going places, LFC are shit.


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> Never seen the guy play.
> 
> But with the amount of talent we have coming out of La Masia in the next few years, this guy needs to be pretty fucking good if he's to stay.


well for reference, in the u/19 championship, the only game he started was a dead rubber group stage game vs estonia. rest he was on the bench. suso is a similar age and already has appearances for liverpool. he has all the tools of being a good player, but he won't be anything amazing. reputation has probably been slightly overstated due to the level of players he's been facing. lopes and pozo look like much better prospects, and lopes has already scored for us in the league cup as a 17 year old.


----------



## Rush

Coates injured and needs surgery. Can we buy a fucking CB already?



For The Win said:


> I hate to admit it, but Willian went to the right club. Spurs are going places, *LFC are shit*.


:hayden3 

Bit ironic coming from an Arsenal fan


----------



## Silent Alarm

Baines can fuck off. I'm actually desperate for Fellaini at this stage though.

Buy him, for fuck sake.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> Bit ironic coming from an Arsenal fan


*insert typical arsenal comeback about top 4*


----------



## Rush

if you think arsenal are making the top 4 this year ahead of City, United, Chelsea and Spurs, without making some serious changes then you're delusional.


----------



## CGS

Seabs said:


> *It's a look-a-like but still made me laugh. Also reported CGS to the newly established WF Peadophilia Court.*












Also fucking willian . the ONE time I get my hopes up about us actually signing someone good and it fucks up. Should have known better.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Willian AND Lamela. 

Holy fuck. And that stupid fcuk doesn't think that Spurs will pass Arsenal this year. 

Spurs are 20 points better than Arsenal right now. Good work Arsene. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yep, we won't get top 4. Hope fenerbahce beat us too.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> if you think arsenal are making the top 4 this year ahead of City, United, Chelsea and Spurs, without making some serious changes then you're delusional.


I wasn't being serious. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Please no. This year is going to suck enough battling for fifth. I can't handle a CL qualifier crash out. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Has to happen to shock the board & Wenger into doing something. I honestly think Wenger will be gone within 2 years.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If he needs anymore shocks he needs to be fired or quit right now. 

We don't need another 8-2 loss. The evidence is apparent. We are not good enough. 

And there is definitely some dismay from the players with the lack of buys. The moral drops everyday without a signing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal bid £4.3m for Guaita. What the fuck. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

We've got like 100m to spend, why couldn't we get Villa or someone? Starting to hate Wenger, the prick.

Wenger would bid £4 for an item with a £20 reserve price on ebay he's that stupid.


----------



## booned

Valencia have said they want at least 25m for him :lmao :wenger

:wenger would probably bid 2m for Messi, rage at the press for criticising him shouting 'hey at least i'm trying! you try to manage a football club.'


----------



## Liam Miller

Are woodward and arsene best friends?


----------



## Razor King

With Willian AND Lamela, Spurs would challenge for the title--let alone securing the top-4 trophy. Bale or not.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

http://www.maisfutebol.iol.pt/fcpor...rto-renovacao-transferencia/1481987-1304.html



> Jackson Martinez agent says player is happy at Porto and is ready to extend contract until 2018! Talks to continue on Monday.


----------



## tommo010

Mikey Damage said:


> If he needs anymore shocks he needs to be fired or quit right now.
> 
> We don't need another 8-2 loss. The evidence is apparent. We are not good enough.
> 
> And there is definitely some dismay from the players with the lack of buys. The moral drops everyday without a signing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well you play Spurs on September 1st I'll take an 8-2 in that match. :avb1


----------



## CGS

Only question I have with Spurs is how they hell are they gonna fit all those players in? Especially if Bale stays


----------



## Kiz

i dont think bale staying will be much of a problem

with the rumoured fees it would take their spending up to what, 100 mil? 20 mil or so would be covered by prior sales, net spend of 80 mil just wouldn't happen.


----------



## tommo010

CGS said:


> Only question I have with Spurs is how they hell are they gonna fit all those players in? Especially if Bale stays


Lamela deal is key for me, if we buy Lamela I'd be 90% sure Bale is gone, as for the team I see us lining up 

If Bale Stays

Lloris
Walker Kaboul Vertonghen Rose
Dembele Capoue Paulinho
Willian Soldado Bale

Bench/Cover - Freidel Sandro Dawson Defoe Holtby Sigurdson Chadli Lennon
if he goes swap Bale for Lamela and Rose for Coentrao


----------



## Kiz

gave me a laugh


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Whos indy?

Still don't know why we sold Gerviniho


----------



## Kiz

indykalia, an indian student who poses on twitter as itk and gets so many people to fall for his tripe


----------



## united_07

some twat who works in KFC pretending to be ITK, who somehow has amassed 80,000 gullible cunts on twitter


----------



## Kiz

sky saying willian has signed a 5 year deal with spurs


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Ah, I never really fall for any of the idiots on twitter.


----------



## seabs

*If they sign someone else after Willian then yeah I might be inclined to say that Bale has to leave. Don't think Willian signing means that though. Puts them at -£70m (ish) for the summer. Above average obviously but I think they realise it needs to be done to assure them of Champions League football after being on the edge for so many seasons now. That will pay them back a lot of that investment and if they keep Bale is pretty much a guarantted payback too. They had big deficits in 07 and 08 too so it's not unheard of with them. Last few windows they've more or less broke even in the window too so you could argue that they're due a big spending summer. Plus they've got Gallas and Bentley off the wage bill and probably Gomes too at some point. Sometimes you have to big spending summers to make that leap up the table. At least they've been doing it wisely. It's not like with Bale they'd big signings just sitting on the bench either. I'd imagine the front 3 in midfield would look something like Lennon/Bale/Willian with Gylfi/Holtby/Chadli as back up. I don't think any of them 3 strenghten them that much tbh compared to Lennon/Bale/Willian. Then Paulinho/Sandro/Dembele/Cappoue for the 2 spots behind them. They've got Europa League football again remember so they need the depth in quality. If Bale goes then I imagine another AM comes in and they go hard at working on that defence. I don't think a £70m deficit is out of the question if it guarantees CL football for them. Don't forget that they'll have to show Bale they have big aspirations to get him to stay too. I imagine signing players like Paulinho/Soldado/Willian isn't exactly lost on Bale.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Willian 5 year
Lamela 6 year apparently


----------



## CGS

Yeah apparently Willian saw the chance of CL football and working with AVB a better choice. Bastard. Hope he fails :side:


----------



## seabs

*Can't blame anyone for choosing Spurs over Liverpool. AVB has been wanking over him in public for the last 3 years too.*


----------



## Kiz

:lmao sky deleted the tweet saying willian had signed


----------



## Liam Miller

lol fenerbahce fans trolling arsenal


----------



## tommo010

Kiz said:


> :lmao sky deleted the tweet saying willian had signed


They probably jumped the gun it's now being reported the medical has been passed and final terms for a 5 year deal are being discussed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

lol at TIA saying anybody else is making a fool of themselves. They're just as bad as RAWK.

They have some bad biffs on there, I played a match against their forum once before. The entire defence was Scottish, was funny as fuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsene to go in DRY now on the transfer market. 

Stating with a £40m bid for Benzema.

Yeah. Right. :shaq


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Beat Fenerbahce 3-0. We don't need any signings now gais.

srs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

John Cross of the Mirror talks of Benzema, Ozil, and Kongdogbia.

Benzema and Ozil. :giroud




(wont happen)


----------



## united_07

Balague is saying the Bale deal will be announced in the next few hours


----------



## Mikey Damage

BILD says Schalke could get in for Podolski if they qualify for the CL or Papa moves to LFC or MCFC. €20m. 

Can't see this happening with how thin our squad is. 

Not sure Schalke will get a result at PAOK, neither.


----------



## Mikey Damage

JFC.

BBC's David Ornstein says Arsene is in for Benzema AND Di Maria (and a GK and defensive mid). :giroud That said, I refuse to believe we'll sign ANYONE until we actually sign one. 

Also, Arsene confirmed that the Suarez deal is dead. But Real for Suarez?


----------



## Humph

Di Maria :giroud FATzema not so much.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Benzema
Di Maria
Sakho
Guaita

Ornstein says Arsene could spend £100m.

No no no no no no no. Fuck you. I refuse to fall for this for the 87TH FUCKING TIME THIS SUMMER

FUCK YOU

WE'RE NOT SIGNING ANYONE


Wenger: "A lot of activity will happen between now and 2 September. We have 12 days. A lot will happen. It starts now."

I hate you, Arsene.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I'm expecting nothing. That way when it happens I won't be disappointed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Isn't Benzema Real's only out-and-out striker left? I guess they have Morata too but he's only 20. Can't see that deal happening. Di Maria maybe, that makes more sense.


----------



## Mikey Damage

You can pretty much guarantee that if Benzema moves, Suarez is his replacement.


----------



## Humph

Move enaldo to striker and Bale on the left maybe? Or there is always Suarez.


----------



## DA

People still thinking Suarez will leave? :hayden3

(Bookmarking this page so I can laugh at myself)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

AlexHumph said:


> Move enaldo to striker and Bale on the left maybe? Or there is always Suarez.


I doubt they'd move Ronaldo out of his preferred position, plus he's nowhere near as good as the lone striker. If Bale signs he'll be on the right, with Isco/Ozil in the middle most likely.


----------



## CGS

Donnacha said:


> People still thinking Suarez will leave? :hayden3
> 
> (Bookmarking this page so I can laugh at myself)


I know right :hayden3




Mikey Damage said:


> You can pretty much guarantee that if Benzema moves, Suarez is his replacement.


Nah son. Suarez is staying with us now :suarez1

Until of course when we fail to reach the champions league next year and then he's defo gone


----------



## etched Chaos

Benzema is Perez's golden boy too, no chance in hell he's sold.


----------



## EGame

Yes, Arsenal couldn't get the likes of Higuain or Bernard so it only makes sense that they will sign Benzema and Di Maria.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fuck this window, let's just close it now before the glazers rentboy woody can pretend we have a ton of money to spend.


----------



## Silent Alarm

TNA_WWE said:


> Fuck this window, let's just close it now before the glazers rentboy woody can pretend we have a ton of money to spend.


Just wait until Monday night against Chelsea.

The teams line-up, everyone notices United only have ten players on the pitch, this music hits...






and out comes Ronaldo in the number seven shirt. Chelsea immediately forfeit.

It is written.

:moyes2

:jose


----------



## reDREDD

Ronaldo will show up for a run in, but its not permanent

kinda like RVD at the royal rumble type deal. hes just there to fuck with MOUREEN, then he runs off again into the crowd


----------



## Daiko

JOAL.COM said:


> Ronaldo will show up for a run in, but its not permanent
> 
> kinda like RVD at the royal rumble type deal. hes just there to fuck with MOUREEN, then he runs off again into the crowd


Ronaldo standing in the top row like he's in the Shield and then him walking down and spearing Mata would be the greatest thing that has ever happened in football.


----------



## God™

AlexHumph said:


> Move enaldo to striker and Bale on the left maybe? Or there is always Suarez.


dem FIFA 13 tactics.


----------



## Lm2

Benzema = pure class, being half french this man is top notch, great player, only wish he could be the next zidane, but lets face it you can't compare the two


----------



## Destiny

Spurs are keen on Liverpool target Tiago IIori.


----------



## DA

> Liverpool are close to agreeing a deal for the £10m-rated Derby County midfielder Will Hughes, whom they would leave at the Championship club for the rest of the current season.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...10m-derby-midfielder-will-hughes-8779076.html


Hughes
Sterling
Ibe
Suso
etc

The future is bright :mark:


----------



## Daiko

Donnacha said:


> Hughes
> 
> The future is bright :mark:


:mark:

I swear to fucking god if Spurs put in a bid for him...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Destiny said:


> Spurs are keen on Liverpool target Tiago IIori.


----------



## DA

> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 30m
> @DCrookster #LFC like Will Hughes a lot and have scouted him extensively, *but I'm told no plans to bid for him this summer*


I hate the Transfer Window.



> Sky Sports News' Dharmesh Sheth reports that *Willian is still considering his options*, even though he has already passed a medical at Tottenham after a £30million fee was agreed with Anzhi Makhachkala.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/transfer-centre/clockwatch


Oh God.....


----------



## Kiz

have we signed a cb yet


----------



## Kenny

late willian signing through ayre magic


----------



## Kiz

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@dimarzio 47s
Update @willianborges88: deal done between #anzhi and @SpursOfficial. €35M to be paid in two years. Today, the brazilian will sign contract

goodnight sweet liverpool


----------



## haribo

10m for a Derby player? What the flaming shit?



Daiko said:


> Ronaldo standing in the top row like he's in the Shield and then him walking down and spearing Mata would be the greatest thing that has ever happened in football.


Ronaldo as Ambrose, Nani as Rollins, Bebe as Reigns. :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

who need willian and paulinho when you have aaron ramesy and jack wilshere


----------



## TheeJayBee

Scott Sinclair is having a medical at the Albion


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Just heard on SSN that Anelka has walked out on West Brom and said he's retiring from football.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao what a huffy git


----------



## TheeJayBee

Apparently, he's had a personal tragedy. That's the rumours doing the rounds. No bust-up or anything.

Can't say I was impressed by him on Saturday, but if it's true, it's a shame.

EDIT: A reliable WBA-centred journalist has just confirmed he's gone on compassionate leave. Apparently, his agent has died.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Anelka's agent has died and it's hit him hard apparently.


----------



## Daiko

haribo said:


> Ronaldo as Ambrose, Nani as Rollins, Bebe as Reigns. :moyes2


Oh my! :cole3



For The Win said:


> Anelka's agent has died and it's hit him hard apparently.


Wasn't his agent his brother?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I believe so


----------



## WOOLCOCK

haribo said:


> Ronaldo as Ambrose, Nani as Rollins, Bebe as Reigns. :moyes2


Nile Ranger as New Jack.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao :lmao wool


----------



## Kiz

sinclair to brom is official, 2 mil loan fee, option to buy at the end of the season and brom paying most of his wages.


----------



## Joel

What's he on? Around £40k?


----------



## Kiz

60 is what i've read


----------



## ArnoldTricky

First reaction of every journalist was to dust off all the old lines about Anelka rather than actually wait for the story to develop.


----------



## DA

> Duncan Castles ‏@DuncanCastles 22m
> Will have significant news on Luis Suarez's future later today. #LFC


----------



## Liam Miller

Pay rise?


----------



## Daiko

If he says he wants out again, I might cry.. Or send The United Shield around to his house to stop all of this injustice.


----------



## danny_boy

Obviously he's having a Sex Change


----------



## Kiz

dont let luisa suarez give you a gobby. knob will be gone


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Obviously the greenlight ( :loveit) came through for production on his autobiographical film:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

That picture is class :lmao


----------



## Kiz

word going round is that arsenal have offered flamini a contract while he's been training with them :lmao

old NEW FACES


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao :wenger


----------



## Joel

WE GOING IN DRYYYYYYYYYYY ON SPURS. WE IN FOR WILLIAN. WE EVEN MORE BRAZIL NOW :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

This window is hilarious.

Mata, Hazard, oscar, schurle, de bruyne and willian

But who is start?


----------



## Irish Jet

Signing makes no sense at all


----------



## reDREDD

i think oscar will be dropping into midfield


----------



## DA

Juan to Anfield plz.

Mata - Coutinho - Suarez

Sturridge​
:homer


----------



## CGS

Why the fuck are Spurs & Chelsea, the two teams who don't need him going in for willian :lmao. Fuck is Arsenal, Man U & especially us?


----------



## Kiz

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@dimarzio 51s
Now @willianborges88 and his agents are in @SpursOfficial centre waiting to sign, while @chelsea offered €37M to #Anzhi. Incredible!

window is officially absurd

I WARNED YOU ABOUT KIA A COUPLE OF PAGES BACK.


----------



## Joel

Schurrle
Hazard Willian De Bruyne
Mata Oscar​
:jordan2


----------



## united_07

Mata for Rooney :moyes2


----------



## CGS

BUT WHAT WAS LOGIC?


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Why the fuck are Spurs & Chelsea, the two teams who don't need him going in for willian :lmao. Fuck is Arsenal, Man U & especially us?


We don't need him, we have Giggs :moyes2


Roman probably just wants willian so he doesn't sign for spurs :terry


----------



## Joel

I am actually scared that Mata for Rooney may happen. Funny, because United don't really need Mata since they already have, you know, Kagawa for that position. United need a central midfielder, not an attacking one. Obviously Mata would improve their team and depth though.

Fuck it, he aint being sold or swapped. NO!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Why is their best player (Mata) being linked to leave the club?


----------



## reDREDD

chelsea gonna play dat revolutionary new 4-1-5 formation

Azpi- Luiz- IVAN- Coleslaw
BOSSCAR
Hazard- Shirley-Mata- Debruyne- Willian


----------



## Liam Miller

I thought maureen only had eyes for wayne.


----------



## united_07

The online Real Madrid store is already listing Bale 11 shirts


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

More or less definite he's away anyways


----------



## reDREDD

cant wait till they bring the gang back together

they all get in arsene's van and drive around the world to get the players back. kidnapping viera from city offices (while taking a shit in nasri's locker)

then picking up seaman and his ponytail from his old people retirement home

then driving across the ocean and luring back henry from his days drinking red bull or something


----------



## God™

Clearly Chelsea is swapping Victor Moses for Rooney and Willian is his replacement.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Why the fuck are we resigning Flamini? That won't please anyone Wenger, ffs.


----------



## EGame

Kiz said:


> word going round is that arsenal have offered flamini a contract while he's been training with them :lmao
> 
> old NEW FACES


----------



## etched Chaos

Chelski acting like the spoiled brats we all know them to be. Trying to hijack a deal for a player they have no need or space for, just so we don't get them. Perhaps we should make a laughable bid for Rooney to distract them away from Willian.


----------



## Liam Miller

Egame :lol


----------



## DA

Somebody joked the other day that Arsenal should bring back Henry, and I was gonna joke that they'll probably bring back Flamini.

And now they are actually doing it. :wenger

Just need Hleb and Adebayor and Wenger can recreate the GOAT team from 07/08.


----------



## reDREDD

whats pires upto nowadays? still alive?

what about Bergkamp

or that RVP guy

EVERYONE IS COMIN BACK


----------



## God™

----------------- Cech
------------ Ivan ------ Luiz
Schurrle --------------------Hazard
---------- Mata -- De Bruyne
Moses ------- Oscar ------- Willian
---------------- Lukaku

All aboard the rape train.


----------



## Green Light

Bring back Tony Adams, Martin Keown, Lee Dixon and NIGEL THE GOAT WINTERBURN and then we're talking.


----------



## Liam Miller

Donnacha said:


> Somebody joked the other day that Arsenal should bring back Henry, and I was gonna joke that they'll probably bring back Flamini.
> 
> And now they are actually doing it. :wenger
> 
> *Just need Hleb and Adebayor and Wenger can recreate the GOAT team from 07/08.*


That finished third :hayden3


----------



## Kiz

:brodgers

waiting for someone to tell me it's fake


----------



## etched Chaos

Madrid's shop is now under maintenance, me thinks they jumped the gun.


----------



## DA

TNA_WWE said:


> That finished third :hayden3


But they played with such pretty triangle passing and stuffs :wenger


----------



## ArnoldTricky

For The Win said:


> Why the fuck are we resigning Flamini? That won't please anyone Wenger, ffs.


Probably on the wages you refused to give him 5-years ago too.


----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


> That finished third :hayden3


Like Arsenal could wish for any better these days :jordan


----------



## Hamada

Would how many people bought Bale shirts before it was taken down. :brodgers


----------



## united_07

Kiz said:


> :brodgers
> 
> waiting for someone to tell me it's fake


its not fake, its still on there


----------



## Green Light

Maybe they were hacked :kurt


----------



## Joel

etched Chaos said:


> Chelski acting like the spoiled brats we all know them to be. Trying to hijack a deal for a player they have no need or space for, just so we don't get them. Perhaps we should make a laughable bid for Rooney to distract them away from Willian.


:lelbron


----------



## CGS

etched Chaos said:


> Chelski acting like the spoiled brats we all know them to be. Trying to hijack a deal for a player they have no need or space for, just so we don't get them. Perhaps we should make a laughable bid for Rooney to distract them away from Willian.


Not great when your targets get stolen right? :lelbron


----------



## DA

etched Chaos said:


> Chelski acting like the spoiled brats we all know them to be. Trying to hijack a deal for a player they have no need or space for, just so we don't get them. Perhaps we should make a laughable bid for Rooney to distract them away from Willian.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Cry spurs fans cry, your tears are beautiful


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

So this is how Liverpool fans feel most of the time, eh? 

Also, Chelsea fear Spurs.


----------



## CGS

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So this is how Liverpool fans feel most of the time, eh?
> 
> Also, Chelsea fear Spurs.


Pretty much. Sucks doesn't it.


----------



## reDREDD

no etched chaos

please dont make a bid for rooney

it would hurt me so much and stuff

the pain, it is unbearable


----------



## Mikey Damage

Flamini. Whatever. I'll take him at this point.

The Willian thing is pretty funny. Hopefully Spurs only replace Bale with Lamela.

Fuck, Arsene needs to fuck these final 10 days DRY. Or else.


----------



## BANKSY

Rooney and TORRES =


----------



## Cliffy

Hope AVB decks Mourinho when the two sides play and then climbs up to the executive box and pisses in Abramovich's face.

This is outrageous enaldo


----------



## Mikey Damage

For the record, I would totally take back Hleb too. I loved him during his time at Arsenal.

Thinking back to Flamini's time before here, reminded me my most favorite kit Arsenal has had during my fandom.











Bring back the kit. And the player, too.


----------



## Joel

Mikey Damage said:


> For the record, I would totally take back Hleb too. I loved him during his time at Arsenal.
> 
> Thinking back to Flamini's time before here, reminded me my most favorite kit Arsenal has had during my fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back the kit. And the player, too.


Most Arsenal fans didn't like it because it was white and Spurs primary colour is white.


----------



## Mikey Damage

counterpoint: most Arsenal fans are idiots.

That's a SEX kit.


----------



## Joel

Mikey Damage said:


> *counterpoint: most Arsenal fans are idiots.*
> 
> That's a SEX kit.


Don't need to tell me that :hayden2


----------



## Green Light

:giroud


----------



## Hamada

Rosie Jones :mark:


----------



## CGS

Mikey Damage said:


> counterpoint: most Arsenal fans are idiots.
> 
> That's a SEX kit.


Arsenal fans are essentially the new Liverpool fans


----------



## Mikey Damage

latest in the Suarez saga expected to come in from the Guardian in 90 minutes.

Guesses?


Probably bought a new couch. The cushions weren't soft like he expected. Now he wants out of England, is going to Real. :suarez2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

HAHA Abramovich, what a legend.


----------



## Liam Miller

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> HAHA Abramovich, What a dirty crook.


:moyes2


----------



## seabs

*Surely Willian would be smart enough to choose Spurs over Chelsea anyway.*


----------



## BANKSY

What ever happened to Arsenals big Puma kit deal?

:kenny


----------



## Mikey Damage

Next season, I think.


----------



## DA

Seabs said:


> *Surely Willian would be smart enough to choose Spurs over Chelsea anyway.*


Depends on what path he wants to go down.

A. Win trophies

or

B. Be a Spurs player

:troll

I know which I'd choose. :terry


----------



## etched Chaos

Petroysan says Chelski bid 40mllion for Willian, LOL!

Random chelski exec: Roman, Tottenham have bid 35million for Willian. 
Roman 'Big Balls' Abramovich: No! We will bid 40 million!
Exec: But we could have him for less, we are Chelski...
Roman: No, we bid 40, Levy will know my wrath!
Exec: What if they match?
Roman: Pah, we will bid 45 million, they cannot stop us, fucking Daniel Levy trying to build a great team. It. Will. Not. Happen!


----------



## reDREDD

I could live to be a million and never understand this chelski thing

seriously, what does that mean? is it supposed to be funny or witty or something?



Donnacha said:


> Depends on what path he wants to go down.
> 
> A. Win trophies
> 
> or
> 
> B. Be a Spurs player
> 
> :troll
> 
> I know which I'd choose. :terry


this had me rolling


----------



## Hamada

Mikey Damage said:


> latest in the Suarez saga expected to come in from the Guardian in 90 minutes.
> 
> Guesses?
> 
> 
> Probably bought a new couch. The cushions weren't soft like he expected. Now he wants out of England, is going to Real. :suarez2


Probably went to a Chinese restaurant, bit a waiter there, thought he was tasty, boom, Shenhua's latest signing.


----------



## seabs

*Can't see him playing close to the number of games he would for Spurs unless Jose really isn't keen on Mata. I guess they could maybe convert him to a striker but that'd be odd for £30+m. Honestly wouldn't surprise me if Roman is doing this to piss AVB off as it's so public how much he's wanted Willian and failed for window after window. We're gonna end with Mata and Ronaldo once this and the Bale transfer go down though so it's all good.*


----------



## etched Chaos

Serious? You've never figured out the Chelski thing? It's simple; Russian owner, name changed to sound russian, duh. It's not quite as simple as calling United, Manure, but still.


----------



## reDREDD

how.... clever?


----------



## etched Chaos

JOAL.COM said:


> how.... clever?


It's cleverer than the Gooners calling us spuds. I also have taken to using it over Bluescum on non-Spurs forum, out of respect of course.


----------



## Cliffy

etched Chaos said:


> Serious? You've never figured out the Chelski thing? It's simple; Russian owner, name changed to sound russian, duh. It's not quite as simple as calling United, Manure, but still.


Chav Cunts is another one :terry


----------



## reDREDD

i always thought spuds was an affectionate nickname

like nigerito


----------



## etched Chaos

JOAL.COM said:


> i always thought spuds was an affectionate nickname
> 
> like nigerito


Spuds has always seemed bereft of venom to me, I adore spuds, they're great, go with everything.


----------



## Hamada

etched Chaos said:


> Spuds has always seemed bereft of venom to me, I adore spuds, they're great, go with everything.


Yeah, like muesli.


----------



## CGS

Seabs said:


> * We're gonna end with Mata and Ronaldo once this and the Bale transfer go down though so it's all good.*


:wilkins


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Now I'm confused. I thought we scouted Liverpool's scouts? Now you're telling me Chelsea scout our scouts scouting Liverpool's scouts? SCOUTS.


----------



## Liam Miller

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought we scouted Liverpool's scouts? Now you're telling me Chelsea scout our scouts scouting Liverpool's scouts? SCOUTS.


Maybe Fergie controls them all

:fergie


----------



## etched Chaos

TNA_WWE said:


> Maybe Fergie controls them all
> 
> :fergie


If he does, he's not letting Moyes have any of them.


----------



## CGS

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought we scouted Liverpool's scouts? Now you're telling me Chelsea scout our scouts scouting Liverpool's scouts? SCOUTS.


----------



## seabs

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought we scouted Liverpool's scouts? Now you're telling me Chelsea scout our scouts scouting Liverpool's scouts? SCOUTS.


*SCOUTS sounds a lot like SCOUSE too.

Full circle :wilkins*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

SCOUTception.


----------



## Liam Miller

AlienBountyHunter said:


> SCOUTception.


Beat me to it.


----------



## just1988

*So glad Arsenal have so much money to sign, this is going to be our summer!!

2 months later we have 1 freebie and Flamini almost signed...on a free #DemAllardyceTactics*


----------



## reDREDD

yo dawg i heard you like scouts


----------



## CGS

AlienBountyHunter said:


> SCOUTception.


Inb4 the plot thickens and.......



Spoiler: .....













is revealed as the top dog of it all


----------



## reDREDD

and then its revealed its all a giant trick by the mastermind



















YOUNG, HANDSOME AND TALENT STEVE KEAN MAKING HIS RETURN AND KICKING OFF MOYES AND RUNNING UNITED :kean


----------



## united_07

Guardian are saying Madrid are going to put in a bid for Suarez


----------



## CGS




----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


>


:lmao classic reaction gif


----------



## Rush

Better put in a big bid Madrid. Then we sign the crazy greek, steal Lamela with some mindfuckery to make him think we're still great, then sign Mata because im dreaming :brodgers


----------



## EGame

Doesn't matter if Madrid have Ronaldo, Bale, Saurez, Benzema, Di Maria...or whoever else. 

We have Neymar. 

#dealwithit


----------



## Liam Miller

EGame said:


> Doesn't matter if Madrid have *Ronaldo*, Bale, Saurez, Benzema, Di Maria...or whoever else.
> 
> We have Neymar.
> 
> #dealwithit



:moyes2


----------



## DA

Rush said:


> Better put in a big bid Madrid. *Then we sign the crazy greek*, steal Lamela with some mindfuckery to make him think we're still great, then sign Mata because im dreaming :brodgers





> IMAGE FC Schalke 04 @ BILD_Schalke04 11h
> 1 Training on the ball - but Papa knee must be treated right back ... # S04 # Papadopoulos pic.twitter.com/BZRjVY3l4d





Spoiler: Papa















Or in proper English "First training session with the ball and Papa's leg falls off."

Papa is a DUD.

Times like these call for calmness and cool heads....

But that has never helped us in these situations before so I suggest we *fucking panic*.


----------



## EGame

Raul scores beautifully while playing for Madrid today. 

Arsenal should just sign him at this point.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Raul is awesome, and that's a sweet goal. He was my favourite player for years.


----------



## haribo

Donnacha said:


> Depends on what path he wants to go down.
> 
> A. Win trophies
> 
> or
> 
> B. Be a Spurs player
> 
> :troll
> 
> I know which I'd choose. :terry


As a Liverpool supporter you sure as hell ain't choosing option A


----------



## reDREDD

Rush said:


> Better put in a big bid Madrid. Then we sign the crazy greek, steal Lamela with some mindfuckery to make him think we're still great, then sign Mata because im dreaming :brodgers


you idiot, you were dreaming and it didnt even occur to you to have that brunette from blurred lines give you a blowjob

instead all you dream about is men

:dean


----------



## DA

haribo said:


> As a Liverpool supporter you sure as hell ain't choosing option A


Won the same number of trophies as United in the last two seasons :hayden3


----------



## haribo

Donnacha said:


> Won the same number of trophies as United in the last two seasons :hayden3


Only because of dat kit deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

Donnacha said:


> Won the same number of trophies as United in the last two seasons :hayden3


But who is champions league.


----------



## BANKSY

:lmao


----------



## united_07

> Manchester United have made an informal inquiry to Chelsea about the possibility of bringing Juan Mata to Old Trafford this transfer window, sources from both clubs have told ESPN.
> 
> It is unknown at this point whether the contact has been part of the ongoing Wayne Rooney saga, or whether the English champions would be open to a long-mooted straight swap between the players, just that their interest has been piqued and they believe a deal could be possible.
> 
> Word from Chelsea throughout the summer has been that Mata is simply not for sale, and he is understood to be one of owner Roman Abramovich's three favourite players at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> An undercurrent of the summer, however, has been that manager Jose Mourinho is not as keen on the Spanish playmaker. Although the Portuguese boss is fully prepared to use him as one of the primary attacking players in his first-choice XI, Mourinho is said to think that off-loading Mata may not be the worst decision if it ensured strengthening elsewhere - especially up front.
> 
> Chelsea’s reported interest in Anzhi Makhachkala's Willian has only added to the uncertainty.
> 
> It is also understood that Romelu Lukaku had been broached as a potential makeweight in any deal for Rooney, but his exit from Chelsea seems exceptionally unlikely. Similarly, United's stance remains the same: Rooney is not for sale.
> 
> The Old Trafford club remain relaxed about eventually bringing in Marouane Fellaini and Leighton Baines from Everton before the end of window, but their pursuit of Luka Modric has stalled. Carlo Ancelotti sees the midfielder as a key player for Real Madrid this season, with that only accentuated by Xabi Alonso's metatarsal injury.
> 
> http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...ed-keen-sign-chelsea-juan-mata?update&cc=5739


:moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

Great another cesc.


----------



## BANKSY

Mata + 10 million for Rooney 

:moyes2


----------



## united_07

> Martinez:'I have never seen Manchester United working in this manner before When you want a player you just do the business quietly'


----------



## Liam Miller

Did the glazers even go through a list of people for the job or did they just give it to the guy who gave the best blowjob.


----------



## Cliffy

:ti at the Lukaku line


----------



## Mikey Damage

Benzema staying. di Maria to PSG.


fuark.

I bet Arsenal will end up with Nani and a Benayoun on a free.

So IN: Sanogo, Flamini, Benayoun, and Nani. :kenny


----------



## CNew2

Good. Then we can go out in the 4th Round of the FA Cup, the Group Stage of the Champion's League and finish 6th in the league. At least that means Wenger will be gone and we'll get a manager who will actually spend the money.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Wenger needs to be less stubborn to change, but I'd hate to see him go.


----------



## Razor King

Is this Mata thing for real?


----------



## Rush

JOAL.COM said:


> you idiot, you were dreaming and it didnt even occur to you to have that brunette from blurred lines give you a blowjob
> 
> instead all you dream about is men
> 
> :dean


i get blowjobs irl, i don't see Liverpool buying Mata now do i :brodgers


----------



## Joel

Well Mourinho just said that if someone comes then someone has to leave. He said it won't be a sale though and it would be a loan. This makes me think if Willian comes in then Moses will be the unlucky one to be going out. He pretty much said Mata is not going to be sold.

Hazard/Schurrle - Oscar/Willian - Mata/De Bruyne​
Crazy competition there.

Edit: Jesus Christ, Mourinho is trolling so hard in this press conference :lmao

Journo: How confident are you that Willian will pick Chelsea over Tottenham
Jose: Confident because the player has already made his decision
Journo: So he's picked Chelsea
Jose: *nods head*
Journo: So he is joining Chelsea
Jose: We have to wait till everything is done

:lmao

Pretty much blamed Spurs for publicising that Willian was having a medical with them and that he passed it and nothing was wrong. Says that they should have kept it quiet. Then asked when will Willian be signed, responds with he has to have a medical first :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

Jose just confirmed that Willian chose Chelsea. Crazy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I wonder who we move our interest onto now? Eriksen, Pjanic and Ljajic have all been mentioned over the last few weeks. Ljajic is the most similar to Willian, but all 3 are a step below tbh. Though Eriksen probably has a slightly higher ceiling than Willian, more of a gamble though. On the other hand, neither of the 3 would cost as much.


----------



## seabs

*Crazy depth for those 3 attacking midfield spots. Shame the rest of the team is rather suspect bar Cech.

Kompany out for 4 weeks. Loooooooooooooooool. boyata.jpg*


----------



## Kiz

pretty dick move there. spurs should do all out at mata.


----------



## seabs

*SOON.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao at spurs


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Kiz said:


> pretty dick move there. spurs should do all out at mata.


Meh, we did the same kinda thing to Liverpool though. This is a little worse since he actually completed the medical with us, but Chelsea gonna Chelsea. Luckily we've already had a top transfer window while Arsenal are LOLing and panicking big time.


----------



## seabs

*Not sure Arsenal fans are in a position to be laughing at anyone during this window. Even at Utd.

Shame if he's chosen Chelsea. Was looking forward to seeing him week in week out in that Spurs team with or without Bale. Can't see him being a first choice at Chelsea unless he plays centrally and Oscar either gets faded out or moves deeper.*


----------



## Kiz

we will most definitely have a cb coming in the next few days. demichellis, pepe, whoever. and someone in to stop vinny getting these fucking soft tissue injuries.


----------



## reDREDD

I think oscar absolutely will be moving deeper

last game we were practically playing a 4-3-3 with oscar in the middle dictating all play


----------



## Kiz

it also needs to be asked what happens with the bale deal

this reeks of moureen fucking over madrid moreso than spurs. levy would be absolutely seething right now, he could just easily say deal's off to madrid.


----------



## wkdsoul

Kiz said:


> we will most definitely have a cb coming in the next few days. demichellis, pepe, whoever. and someone in to stop vinny getting these fucking soft tissue injuries.


Who you abnking on Kiz, i was hoping Adil Rami but looks like thatas dead now.. dont know much about Demichilis?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Kiz said:


> it also needs to be asked what happens with the bale deal
> 
> this reeks of moureen fucking over madrid moreso than spurs. levy would be absolutely seething right now, he could just easily say deal's off to madrid.


That's exactly what a lot of Spurs fans are saying now. Doubt that the Bale deal won't go through, but it might be postponed for a few days while we try to get at least one 'replacement' in.


----------



## Irish Jet

I did actually feel something was funny about that Spurs deal when I heard he was discussing personal terms AFTER completing a medical, which is normally the last step. 

Mourinho though. Trolling hard. :lmao

Give us Mata you special happy fuck!


----------



## Joel

Oscar aint moving deeper. Lampard, Ramires, MVG, Essien and Mikel are there for the 2 deep positions already. The three attacking spots will just be heavily rotated. Last year we only had Mata, Hazard and Oscar as reliable options and they were dead on their feet. Now we have two other great options, plus hopefully Schurrle who I am still suspect of.


----------



## DA

The season isn't even a week old and Mourinho is GOATing already.


----------



## reDREDD

Chelsea FC: stealing people from medical rooms since 2003


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Says something when the highlight of the transfer window for gunners is Spurs not signing a player


----------



## Rock316AE

Hazard is a lock, he's basically Mourinho's project. I really hope Mata can stabilize his place in a central position again, he's much more effective as a playermaker than a winger. The right wing is a problem, I imagine that if Jose wanted Willian so urgently he will start and Schurrle/Oscar/De Bruyne will play in rotation. 

Looks like:

Ramires/Essien/Mikel/Van Ginkel Lampard 
Willian Mata Hazard

Only doubt in defence is between Cahill and Luiz which is 95% going to be Luiz.


----------



## reDREDD

Luiz is our best defender

He will start every game he is fit

Ideally Id like to see Bran be his partner and Azpi on the right


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I always assumed Joal was a gooner


----------



## Kiz

it's also come down to chelsea spending 37 mil euros on a position they don't need strengthening at all. dumb signing.


----------



## Joel

Most opposition will think he's a cunt, but in that press conference Mourinho showed why the journo's love him so much. Nothing is ever dull and boring with him. Pure charisma.

Luiz will start ahead of Cahill. Definitely. Luiz is going to improve soooooo much with Mourinho. Would have liked one more central midfielder, but with Mourinho, the mentality will be different, so I'm not too fussed and think we'll cope a lot better in that position even if only MVG is the only new player there. Ramires has already shown he is going to sit back a lot more than he did in that position last season.

And tbh, goals wins games and we have the best attacking midfielders in the league who will create Lukaku a fuckload of chances once Mourinho feels that he has gave Torres and Ba enough time to feel like they are wanted and starts Lukaku.


----------



## Kiz

wkdsoul said:


> Who you abnking on Kiz, i was hoping Adil Rami but looks like thatas dead now.. dont know much about Demichilis?


rami or demichellis would be fine by me. we needed an extra experience cb before vinny went down anyways. looking at lescott/DEDRYCK vs cardiff and nasty back after that. i will suspect tho that if vinny is at even 50% for the derby he will play. can't see him missing that.


----------



## reDREDD

This really takes me back to the good old days of 2004


----------



## CGS

:lmao Fucking Jose










Still upset we wont be getting Willian but seeing him getting hijacked from Spurs like he was slightly hijacked from us is pretty funny. 

As for the Bale deal thats an interesting one now if Willian does indeed go to Chelsea. Unless spurs already have a back up plan in place to pursuit it wouldnt make sense for them to sell him now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I'm LOLing hard at the comments by Spurs fans on a couple of other sites. They all laughed at Liverpool fans who were saying "Willian's not that good", "Overpriced", "only got 2 Brazil caps" when Willian seemed to be coming to us, now they're saying the exact same thing and claiming Willian will barely get a game at Chelsea. :lol Bunch of hypocrites. It's only one player, after all.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Typical spurs fans, prats.


----------



## Irish Jet

Spurs have their deal with Madrid, they wont pull the plug now, replacement or not. 

They have to go hard after Lamela now, who's the much more exciting potential signing anyways.

It will be hilarious when he's agreed personal terms only for PSG TO SWOOP.

Swooping is the new scouting.


----------



## Kiz

yeah you never see fans of other teams doing that. everyone does that. world class when they're coming, shit when they don't.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

For The Win said:


> Typical spurs fans, prats.


Well yes and no. Most Spurs fans suck, but so do most other football fans. 95% of football fans are morons anyway. Luckily we've got a good little group on here that are actually smart. Oh, and TheRessurection of course. He's the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Joel

Do we desperately need him (Willian)? I don't think so. But does he bring something to the team? Absolutely. He's a massive talent in a position that is so crucial in the team. If we go far on multiple fronts, that is the position that needs to be stacked as creativity is not easy to find.


----------



## Liam Miller

While woodward does fuck all.


Poor Moses and Schurle probably won't get a look in and be stuck with COC games, although moses will likely be off.


----------



## reDREDD

Mazacar De Schürrlian

BAYERN MUNICH, WE COMING FOR YOU .....


----------



## Humph

TNA_WWE said:


> While woodward does fuck all.


:wenger


----------



## Kiz

Kiz said:


> i would say it's worrying that he spends time with kia. cunt of the highest order and cannot wait to fuck clubs over.


hello


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Also Kia is an Arsenal fan. Coincidence?


----------



## Liam Miller

AlexHumph said:


> :wenger


----------



## Foreshadowed

After Moyes stated we were going to bring in _"several players"_ it has now been changed a week later (in his press conference today) to _"if the right players are available, then great, but there is a possibility nothing may happen"._ Such a bland transfer window from the United perspective. I really thought we'd sign a couple of central midfielders after years of not solving that major problem and we still might, however to come out and say *if* the players are available when they were is ridiculous. 

Why we've left it this late especially after the whole "Woodward flies back from Australia for urgent transfer business" rubbish I have no idea. There again this is the infamous WOODWARD we're talking about.


----------



## Liam Miller

It started with, we are looking to bring in the best players

The old value for money trick.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*July* - _"United only sign the best players"
"United are looking to make a marquee signing"
"The midfield needs addressing"
"Woodward flies back from Australia for urgent transfer business, not related to the Wayne Rooney saga!"_

Oh I had such high hopes during that month.

*August* - _"We're looking to sign several players..."
_
*A week later...*_

"... There's no pressure to sign someone"
"If the players are in the market great! However there might not be"
"WANTED! WOODWARD! HIS RAPE FACE WAS LAST SEEN AT THE COMMUNITY SHIELD! DOING FUCK ALL, WHICH IS WHAT HE'S DONE THIS ENTIRE TRANSFER WINDOW!"_

Yadda yadda yadda or something along those lines. Such a depressing two months.


----------



## Humph

> @SkySportsNews 1m
> David Moyes says there is a possibility Manchester United will make no further signings in this transfer window


What a shame :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Surely the fans ain't the only ones who can see if carrick gets injured we're fucked, imagine a cleverley with jones/giggs combo vs chelsea, spurs, liverpool away or city ffs.













Look at that little cunt.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

he's one ugly fuck


----------



## Liam Miller

I bet he was one of them posh bastards in school that was a slimy arrogant shit.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Aka bullied


----------



## Foreshadowed

Even Phelan came out and said Woodward is out of his depth in this role, he's always done the commercial side of things and brought in money for the club, he's not used to spending the money.

How you go from looking to sign several players a week a go - to one or two today or not at all is ridiculous.

I'm nearly on the verge of joining the "TWAT WOODWARD" gathering but we'll see what transpires before deadline day ends.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Transfer deadline day this year is going to be even more hectic than usual, which should be fun.


----------



## Liam Miller

Foreshadowed said:


> Even Phelan came out and said Woodward is out of his depth in this role, he's always done the commercial side of things and brought in money for the club, he's not used to spending the money.
> 
> How you go from looking to sign several players a week a go - to one or two today or not at all is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm nearly on the verge of joining the "TWAT WOODWARD" gathering but we'll see what transpires before deadline day.


Bring back phelan

We must be skint or tight which wouldn't surpise me seen as who we are owned by but there is no reason two managers like fergie and moyes can't see that our midfield needs a overhaul, now i'm not asking for us to sign 3-5 five players all at once but one would be a nice start the closest thing to a CM we have signed in the last 5 years has been fucking powell or a CB phil jones.


----------



## Destiny




----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

how can Utd be skint though


----------



## Kiz

because the glazers need pocket money


----------



## Liam Miller

I find it hard to believe that in this day and age there isn't a midfielder out there that would improve us while costing under 20m which seems to be what the glazers want.


----------



## reDREDD

Glazers use united to offload their debt

Its funny, as successful as united are, imagine how much bigger they could have been with decent owners who actually pump money in instead of out


----------



## united_07

Don't worry guys, Fletcher will be like a new signing, and Nick Powell has just returned from his injury for the reserves today. We dont need to make any unnecessary and expensive transfer deals :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

You can see the anti glazer stuff coming if by feb or march we are out of the CL and off the pace in prem having spent nothing, just hope fans see sense and not blame moyes only so much you can do when you are'nt fergie and have to make use of anderson, cleverley and 40 year old giggs.


----------



## reDREDD

so is anyone as excited about using chelsea in fifa14 as i am?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori




----------



## AlienBountyHunter

That's got to be made into a smiley.


----------



## BANKSY

Depends how beastly Lukaku's stats are on Fifa 14.


----------



## wkdsoul

TNA_WWE said:


> I find it hard to believe that in this day and age there isn't a midfielder out there that would improve us while costing under 20m which seems to be what the glazers want.


Big Game Barry is looking for a loan?


----------



## Liam Miller

wkdsoul said:


> Big Game Barry is looking for a loan?


Barry and Anderson :mark: watch out yaya and fernandinho.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Tours of Bernabeu for tomorrow cancelled, stage being constructed. Seems it's done.


----------



## Kiz

until chelsea offer 110 million due to being short on left sided midfielders.


----------



## reDREDD

you can never have too many left sided midfielders kiz


----------



## Razor King

As if di Maria wasn't enough, we're signing Ozil too. #LeagueInTheBag :wenger


----------



## EGame

Gary Bale s about the become the most expensive player in history.


----------



## reDREDD

whered you get that gif of cavani egame


----------



## Irish Jet

Ronaldo & Bale + Messi & Neymar

DEAL WITH IT EGAME SON


----------



## EGame

He was an actor in the 1995 blockbuster, Assassins.


----------



## EGame

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo & Bale + Messi & Neymar
> 
> DEAL WITH IT EGAME SON


Messi > Ronaldo 
Neymar > Bale

There is a reason why Madrid were so desperate so sign Neymar and now have to settle for second choice Bale. 

Also by signing a player hailed to be the next Ronaldo (LOL), hopefully it will cause Ronaldo to leave. 

My reaction when it happens:


----------



## BANKSY

What a deal for Spurs if its the 93 million reported. 


Madrid going full retard.


----------



## Irish Jet

BEASTS










Athletes?

:hayden3

Seriously though. Considering how awful that league is it should be interesting to see how both of those duo's co-exist. Have a feeling one of them will not work.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Neymar/Messi will work a lot better than Bale/Ronaldo. The latter are too similar and not as team-driven as the Messi/Neymar combination will likely turn out to be.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

David Moyes said:


> I have an idea of where I'd like to strengthen and what we need to do. But we won't do it because people like you [the media] tell us we should be signing players


:lmao


----------



## Rush

Mozza finally enjoying Moyes' management :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Moyes in :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

messi and neymar will work fine. neymar absolutely adores messi and understands not to get in his way. once neymar gets fully fit neymar/cesc/messi will be absolutely devastating. throw in alexis/xavi/iniesta/tello/pedro/sergi roberto (eventually) and they're the GOATS again.

if madrid offload ozil we should absolutely put a bid in. you don't turn that opportunity down.

honda not playing for cska anymore it seems. liverpool should put a bid in. quality player and a definite shirt seller too.


----------



## reDREDD

we should bid for ozil

we dont have enough attacking mids


----------



## Kiz

demichellis is apparently close, total fee 3.5 mil including performance based bonuses. so probably about 2 mil straight up. nice.


----------



## reDREDD

Kiz said:


> messi and neymar will work fine. neymar absolutely adores messi and understands not to get in his way. once neymar gets fully fit neymar/cesc/messi will be absolutely devastating. throw in alexis/xavi/iniesta/tello/pedro/sergi roberto (eventually) and they're the GOATS again.
> 
> if madrid offload ozil we should absolutely put a bid in. you don't turn that opportunity down.
> 
> honda not playing for cska anymore it seems. liverpool should put a bid in. quality player and a definite shirt seller too.


i think honda was on his way to milan?


----------



## Razor King

Yeah, as if City need Ozil. Let's just buy everybody.

On Messi vs. Ronaldo, well, on present form, I'd argue Ronaldo is better than Messi. But it would be wrong to pick one over the other. In all likelihood, we'd never come across two players equally good and leaps and bound better than the rest in the same era. As for Bale and Neymar, well, it depends on how Bale settles. The key is Ancelotti. Madrid have a proper manager in him and he can handle all egos and a dressing room bigger than him.

Regardless of how good an attack Barca have, their defense is shambolic in comparison to teams such as Bayern and Madrid. It's a total game and Madrid have a better squad than Barca.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I leave for a week and Willian looks a sure bet to go to Chelsea

That's the transfer window for you.


----------



## Kiz

Razor King said:


> Yeah, as if City need Ozil. Let's just buy everybody.
> 
> On Messi vs. Ronaldo, well, on present form, I'd argue Ronaldo is better than Messi. But it would be wrong to pick one over the other. In all likelihood, we'd never come across two players equally good and leaps and bound better than the rest in the same era. As for Bale and Neymar, well, it depends on how Bale settles. The key is Ancelotti. Madrid have a proper manager in him and he can handle all egos and a dressing room bigger than him.
> 
> Regardless of how good an attack Barca have, their defense is shambolic in comparison to teams such as Bayern and Madrid. It's a total game and Madrid have a better squad than Barca.


you don't pass up players who can improve your team. although arsenal do a fine job of it.


----------



## Razor King

Kiz said:


> you don't pass up players who can improve your team. although arsenal do a fine job of it.


Yes, we not only pass up players that could improve us, but also players that we desperately need to sustain ourselves. That is clear.

But, my point is--Pellegrini may as well bring a pillow with him in the dugout. Who needs managers when you can buy 'em all!


----------



## Kiz

that doesn't even make sense


----------



## Vader

He's a journalist/writer/blogger/agony aunt, it's not supposed to.


----------



## Razor King

Kiz said:


> that doesn't even make sense


There is no problem in buying players, but the squad City have, they're so strong they don't even need anybody else. If clubs started buying everybody available, the game won't be about managers or tactics. The one with the largest sum of money would end up winning it. City has already spent 100 million, if I'm not wrong.

@ Vader, Can't resist, huh?


----------



## Kiz

but you can always improve your squad


----------



## EGame

Apparently Ter Stegen has refused to sign a new contract and is waiting on Barca come. 

SOON.JPEG

Ter Stegen + CBs = god mode.

brb a keeper who can actually save shots. 
brb defenders who can actually defend. 
brb Neymessis 

COME THE FUCK AT US.


----------



## Razor King

I don't know if it's improvement or greed when you already have Aguero, Dzeko, Negredo, Navas, Jovetic, Silva, and Nasri--who can all play the position Ozil plays in, bar Dzeko, and range from world class to really good.


----------



## Kiz

but none of them bar silva are actually naturals in ozil's position.


----------



## Razor King

Kiz said:


> but none of them bar silva are actually naturals in ozil's position.


As a pure CAM? Nasri is. But Aguero has always played behind the striker. He plays wide for Argentina and played behind Forlan for Atletico. Jovetic plays behind the striker too. Navas is a pure winger, whilst Negredo is somebody who can play anywhere.


----------



## EGame

Barcelona will make a bid for either Porto's Eliakim Mangala or Shakhtar Donetsk's Yaroslav Rakitskiy. (Source: El Mundo Deportivo)

OH MY DAYS YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!

My body is not ready for all these GOATS.


----------



## Vader

Can't resist? It's been a good few months since I took a shot, even Anne Frank popped her head out of the door occasionally.


----------



## Kiz

Razor King said:


> As a pure CAM? Nasri is. But Aguero has always played behind the striker. He plays wide for Argentina and played behind Forlan for Atletico. Jovetic plays behind the striker too. Navas is a pure winger, whilst Negredo is somebody who can play anywhere.


ozil is much better than nasri
kun plays out wide for us or next to the striker
jovetic plays on the left

just because they can doesn't mean they're good at it. ozil would start there. hence, he's an improvement. nasri would be sold anyways.


----------



## Razor King

Kiz said:


> ozil is much better than nasri
> kun plays out wide for us or next to the striker
> jovetic plays on the left
> 
> just because they can doesn't mean they're good at it. ozil would start there. hence, he's an improvement. nasri would be sold anyways.


Jovetic is a #10. And, yes, Ozil is better than Nasri, but with the plethora of talent you guys have, it's just adding up because you can.

Where is Nasri going?


----------



## Kiz

jovetic has said in interviews that his best position is out on the left, prefers playing on the left and will likely play out on the left when he's fit.

of course it's adding up because we can. it's called improving. we have the resources to buy a player superior to the others in our squad.

nasri would go to the club that buys him in this make believe scenario


----------



## united_07

stage set up for Bale's unveiling tomorrow


----------



## Hamada

Jesus, £93,000,000 for Bale. That's the ultimate telephone numbers transfer.


----------



## reDREDD

so now gareth bale, a player whos never ever really won or done anything, is the most expensive signing in history

okay then


----------



## DA

He won dat Hattrick In The San Siro Trophy though...


----------



## MyWord

It won't be long before we have the first 100 million pound player. Just think, it was only 17 years ago that the record was 15 million!


----------



## Kiz

in fairness it's hardly gareth bale's fault he hasn't won anything


----------



## Green Light

93 million pounds or euros? Either way fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuark. We could buy an entire new team for that.


----------



## reDREDD

you could have ba back if you want


----------



## Liam Miller

Would say football has gone mad but that would be stating the obvious, it's been mad for about 10 years now.


----------



## reDREDD

why do i get the feeling that chelsea will still get blamed for this and ruining football


----------



## CGS

JOAL.COM said:


> why do i get the feeling that chelsea will still get blamed for this and ruining football












Although teams like Man u where doing it before it was mainstream


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

My word


----------



## Irish Jet

I blame Chelsea, to be honest.

:fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

EGame said:


> Gary Bale s about the become the most expensive player in history.





EGame said:


> Messi > Ronaldo
> Neymar > Bale
> 
> There is a reason why Madrid were so desperate so sign Neymar and now have to settle for second choice Bale.
> 
> Also by signing a player hailed to be the next Ronaldo (LOL), hopefully it will cause Ronaldo to leave.
> 
> My reaction when it happens:


My reaction when your reaction happens


----------



## haribo

Today's Daily Mail gave the worst piece of information I've ever seen:
"Not many people know this, but if you change some of the letters in Gareth Frank Bale, it’s an anagram of Cristiano Ronaldo."





EGame said:


> Barcelona will make a bid for either Porto's Eliakim Mangala or Shakhtar Donetsk's Yaroslav Rakitskiy. (Source: El Mundo Deportivo)
> 
> OH MY DAYS YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My body is not ready for all these GOATS.


They also mentioned a bid for Marquinhos though :lmao


EGame's massive gap before a broken tinypic GIF was masterful btw.


----------



## CGS

Mozza said:


> My reaction when your reaction happens


Fucking rep spread required :lmao


----------



## CNew2

Chelsea buy up practically every midfielder that comes on the market and Arsenal are still stuck with Rosicky, Wilshere & Ramsey. Already the questions are being asked of what happens if Wenger is sacked. Wilshere said he'd probably look elsewhere, cue Chelsea to come on over and add their 15th Mid :sad: it's not fair damnit.

Also about Chelsea in Fifa14, I'm just taking Arsenal and buying Lukaku :side: Arsenal will get a signing one way or another.


----------



## united_07

Moyes urging Everton to let Baines and Fellaini to join United for the good of their careers :moyes2


----------



## MOX

MyWord said:


> It won't be long before we have the first 100 million pound player. Just think, it was only 17 years ago that the record was 15 million!


I remember when football had gone bonkers because Blackburn paid £5m for Chris Sutton. Though, to be fair, even by today's standards 5 mil for Chris Sutton would be pretty bonkers.


----------



## Joel

SAS fired them to the title, so I'm guessing that £5m isn't really a big deal to them. Plus, we gave them £10m for him and he scored 1 league goal for us... So yeah. They got a league title and then sold him for double what they paid.


----------



## MOX

I just found out Ron Atkinson is on Celebrity Big Brother.



Joel said:


> SAS fired them to the title, so I'm guessing that £5m isn't really a big deal to them. Plus, we gave them £10m for him and he scored 1 league goal for us... So yeah. They got a league title and then sold him for double what they paid.


The real SAS won the Champions League in '99.


----------



## united_07

> "If Sir Alex would have offered £28m for Baines and Fellaini when I was at Everton it would have been very hard to resist"


:moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

Woodward going to Germany for URGENT business according to twitter.

WE HITLER NOW


----------



## EGame

Mozza said:


> My reaction when your reaction happens


OH LAWD 

The GOAT gif. 



haribo said:


> Today's Daily Mail gave the worst piece of information I've ever seen:
> "Not many people know this, but if you change some of the letters in Gareth Frank Bale, it’s an anagram of Cristiano Ronaldo."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also mentioned a bid for Marquinhos though :lmao
> 
> 
> EGame's massive gap before a broken tinypic GIF was masterful btw.


It wasn't broken when I posted it. umad? 

antoniobanderas.gif


----------



## Curry

Irish Jet said:


> Woodward going to Germany for URGENT business according to twitter.
> 
> WE HITLER NOW


Still chasing Thiago...


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> Woodward going to Germany for URGENT business according to twitter.
> 
> WE HITLER NOW


unfortunately its not true


----------



## CGS

Soon.JPG?


----------



## DA

Can't stop laughing at that GIF. 

Woodward probably trying to flog Kagawa back to Dortmund to make space for Mata....................who won't end up joining :moyes2


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> "If Sir Alex would have offered £28m for Baines and Fellaini when I was at Everton it would have been very hard to resist"
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes2
Click to expand...

Honestly, that is kind of shameful from Moyes there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

GOAT gifs. 

£93m for Bale. Unreal. Fucking Real, trying to ruin football.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Moyes ruined the entire relationship he built with Everton after 11 years.

It'll be Rooney MK II when United next come to Goodison. Fans will be wound up and begging for blood all game. 

Some intense atmospheres over the years at Goodison and as the Rooney hate starts to die down, Moyes goes and acts like the fucking ginger biff he is.

Can't wait for the tit to get sacked and we can bring him back as the kitman's assistant.


----------



## seabs

*Ronaldo - Mata - Welbeck

SOON.

Would be a horrible few days for Spurs missing out on Willian and losing Bale. If both end up being true of course. Will laugh when Bale is still a Spurs player come September.

Also just realised that I agreed to a holiday during deadline day. michaelscottnooooooooooooo.gif*


----------



## haribo

Seabs said:


> *
> Also just realised that I agreed to a holiday during deadline day. michaelscottnooooooooooooo.gif*


Are you going away with Woodward & Moyes?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

So how hectic is this thread on deadline day? I wasn't here around this time last year so I wouldn't know. Does everyone start claiming to have seen Ibrahimovic getting in a cab outside Stamford Bridge, on his way to Old Trafford while wearing a Man City shirt?


----------



## CGS

Depends on how much shit is going down tbh. If deadline day is pretty quiet then yeah this thread is at most as active as any other day but if a lot of big moves are happening then naturally more people are talking


----------



## seabs

*Oh no Shep I can't go down the Brit on Deadline Day with my banners :jose*


----------



## DA

Haven't seen Shep around here in a while actually :hmm:

Does Shep even login anymore?

Does Shep even Mod anymore?

DOES SHEP EVEN SHEP ANYMORE?

Edit: Last Activity: 08-17-2013 08:53 PM :|


----------



## reDREDD

thought of rooney in the granny rape thread in the anything section :rooney


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Donnacha said:


> Haven't seen Shep around here in a while actually :hmm:
> 
> Does Shep even login anymore?
> 
> Does Shep even Mod anymore?
> 
> DOES SHEP EVEN SHEP ANYMORE?
> 
> Edit: Last Activity: 08-17-2013 08:53 PM :|


MOZ4MOD


----------



## CGS

Donnacha said:


> Haven't seen Shep around here in a while actually :hmm:
> 
> Does Shep even login anymore?
> 
> Does Shep even Mod anymore?
> 
> DOES SHEP EVEN SHEP ANYMORE?
> 
> Edit: Last Activity: 08-17-2013 08:53 PM :|


IT BEGINS. It's BULK all over again :jose 



Mozza said:


> MOZ4MOD


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

CGS said:


> IT BEGINS. It's BULK all over again :jose


I have a 100% success rate in dishing out warnings.

A higher stat than Joel and Shep combined.

I AM SUPER MOZMOD

EDIT: Actually, CGS, the lad who I warned called you a gobshite so I did you a favour! :lmao


----------



## DA

I was promoted from normal poster to Mod to Global Mod in two days over on :hesk2 Forum.

I've deleted three threads and banned some jobbers. 

My credentials>>>>Mozza's.

:brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shep better return. And soon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

PLOT TWIST:

I'm Sheps Scouse housemate, he's locked up in the basement. 

My demands are: The Moz to be made a mod, all the Kopites to be banned for 24hours (CGS 48 for being so defiant) and this Brendan Rodgers mask


----------



## danny_boy

The last post I saw of Shep's was him saying he was going to the Sunderland/Fulham game last week so I guess the logical conclusion for me would that he's either committed suicide or is the latest PDC signing

But then again I rarely venture out of these football threads so this post like 99% of my other posts is therefore invalid :hesk2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Donnacha said:


> Haven't seen Shep around here in a while actually :hmm:
> 
> Does Shep even login anymore?
> 
> Does Shep even Mod anymore?
> 
> DOES SHEP EVEN SHEP ANYMORE?
> 
> Edit: Last Activity: 08-17-2013 08:53 PM :|


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Liam Miller

I eagerly await woody's face turn come deadline day.


----------



## Death Rider

I think shep said something about going away for a week in a mafia thread. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA

That's a long time to spend in a mafia thread I would have thought.....

Would have gotten a caravan myself.


----------



## Joel

Donnacha said:


> That's a long time to spend in a mafia thread I would have thought.....
> 
> Would have gotten a caravan myself.


:lol


----------



## danny_boy

Donnacha said:


> That's a long time to spend in a mafia thread I would have thought.....
> 
> *Would have gotten a caravan myself.*


Well of course you would have you're Irish.


----------



## BANKSY

> Real Madrid have made two different offers for Gareth Bale and are waiting to see which one Tottenham Hotspur will accept for the Wales winger.
> The first offer is €100m (£86m) with structured payments over three to four years, which would surpass the world record fee Real paid Manchester United for Cristiano Ronaldo (£80m).
> The other is an up-front, one-off payment which will be closer to £70m.
> A player could also be thrown in as a makeweight in the second deal


Batshit crazy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

SSN showed a Moyes interview earlier from when City tried to sign Lescott originally. The key points from it was..


teams can't just make bids with a week or so before the window closes


City were probably trying to unsettle Everton in bidding so late

And the most important one


we don't have to accept a bid for Lescott that is less than our valuation

:ti


----------



## seabs

Donnacha said:


> That's a long time to spend in a mafia thread I would have thought.....
> 
> Would have gotten a caravan myself.


*ositivity

He's on holiday by the way.*


----------



## CGS

BANKSY said:


> Batshit crazy


£70m one off payment? Lolspanishecocnomy


----------



## Irish Jet

David Moyes 4 mod.

:moyes2


----------



## united_07

According to Graham Hunter Ozil is possibly looking at leaving madrid due to Isco and Bale coming in. He says we made an approach about a week ago, but didnt get much encouragement from it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Hey, we'll take Ozil. 8*D

In all seriousness, the second offer depends on who the player is. If it's Coentrao, who's probably worth about 15m, then we should take that. 70m and a very good LB right now? Fuck yeah.


----------



## DA

LOLMoyes



danny_boy said:


> Well of course you would have you're Irish.


----------



## seabs

*Not liking some of these quotes from Moyes that I'm seeing. Saying "Everton should do the right thing" and that Rooney has a good chance of starting on Monday. Wouldn't mind the mind games with Everton if we were putting in reasonable bids for their players. 

Don't see Ozil leaving. He's still very much in contention to be starting big matches even with Ronaldo/Isco/Bale if Bale ends up there. Di Maria might leave but he's still an important squad player for them if he wants to stay. Only player I can seriously see leaving to accomodate Bale would be Ronaldo. They still need a striker badly. They'd be much better off getting Suarez as their galactico but that's now how they operate. Feels like they're cutting out the depth at the back and up front to accomodate another marquee attacking midfielder on top of the 5 they already have. If Coentrao leaves for Bale then they're relying on youth players to fill in if they pick up an injury or two at CB, LB and up front. *


----------



## Irish Jet

If Rooney starts over Welbeck or Kagawa I just don't fucking know.


----------



## seabs

*Welbeck will start. If he comes in then it's for either Giggs or Valencia. Could put Rooney on the left and move Welbeck to the right I guess. I'd prefer Welbeck/Kagawa/Valencia and keep Rooney on the bench.*


----------



## The Monster

Irish Jet said:


> If Rooney starts over Welbeck or Kagawa I just don't fucking know.


Don't see side changing lot from Swansea game the only change that IMO does need to be taken is giggs not starting & then look at options of who to replace him with playing the no10 role. Welbeck is one option but I suspect Moyes wants to keep him on LW drifting in like he did to great effect v Swansea, another option is kagawa but his had no pre season & this week has been really his first week at club this season so I would think for game of this magnitude he would start on bench as to soon to just throw him in from start at this moment. So were left with Rooney who when he came on v Swansea did play his part in us closing off Swansea game with a win. His asshole & way he acted when RvP scored our 3rd goal proves that & all summer him & his agent/pr team have been pathetic. But unless a top club outside the PL wants him then he will be staying with us this season. I'd rather he was on bench & kagawa started instead but v Chelsea I can understand Moyes putting Rooney in from the start. 

There is also a larger game being played where as Jose has said he will make a 3rd bid for Rooney after the game is done on Monday night. So we are trying get Rooney motivated to prove his worth so we win the game. Moyes is taking a huge risk here if Rooney does starts. On one hand Rooney may turn it on & we win the game & Moyes takes all the credit or Rooney can go into his shell & we will be playing with 10 men really & Moyes get no end of abuse from all corners about playing guy who showed he couldn't of cared less about the club & did us over for the team he like to join before this window closes. That kinda decision is the type of decision that can make or break games, SAF did lot of them & more often then not it worked out not always but most of the time it did. Don't see anything wrong with Moyes trying to do the same, if its backfires then he won't be needed to be told how much of bad call it was but if it works then we have got hell of better chance of beating Chelsea on Monday if a fully fit & motivated Rooney is playing well, but that's a big IF though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sunderland have reportedly bid £6m for Michael Bradley. AS Roma want £10m. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## MOX

Rooney on as a sub would work for me. Wouldn't want to start him and risk a tantrum when he's subbed.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Just seen the Real Madrid offers for Bale. Just a cheap way of shaving off a few million from the total transfer fee. The £70m up front is always going to be more attractive to the club, especially when they're looking to purchase replacement players.

The £86m split over a few years is good but the costs of loans etc to cover players they need now would probably outweigh the extra money they could get. The £70m plus a player (Coentrao it seems) looks like the best deal for Spurs, would set them up nicely.

Willian would have been perfect for Spurs over Chelsea imo, could have become a star with them, whereas at Chelsea I'm thinking he'll end up more like backup for large parts of the season. Shame tbh, Willian and Lamela (and possibly Coentrao) from Bale's transfer would have probably been the perfect solution.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Benzema is off the table. and DiMaria could move to PSG/Roma ahead of Arsenal. And Arsene confirms there won't be a signing before the 2nd leg of the CL match. So just 5 days to bring in 2-5 players. :kolo2


----------



## CNew2

Sunderland trying to become the USMNT. Next they'll be after Dempsey.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Mikey Damage said:


> Benzema is off the table. and DiMaria could move to PSG/Roma ahead of Arsenal. And Arsene confirms there won't be a signing before the 2nd leg of the CL match. So just 5 days to bring in 2-5 players. :kolo2


For fucks sake, really getting tired of this now


----------



## ArnoldTricky

BBC saying Cabaye refused to play today.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

Suarez to Real Madrid 

Liverpool made an enquiry for Andre Ayew on Thursday.


----------



## united_07

http://www.theguardian.com/football...aldo-manchester-united-return-real?CMP=twt_gu


fucking Ed, no doubt Ronaldo is waiting till next year as Ed will be out of a job by then


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Silent Alarm

I fucking hate Ed Woodward.


----------



## ABK




----------



## Kiz

i'm a pretty big fan of woodward personally


----------



## Vader

I'm pretty fucking bored of hearing about him on a daily basis.


----------



## DA

Me too. :shaq


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Have we signed Luiz Gustavo yet?


----------



## ABK

Yes, he'll be handed the number 1+0 jersey :wenger2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I was sitting here like a hungover god damn fucking mess trying to get that joke (also might've fallen asleep briefly) until I realised I had a Zamorano sig.

Fuck this life.


----------



## united_07

Vader said:


> I'm pretty fucking bored of hearing about him on a daily basis.





Donnacha said:


> Me too. :shaq


dont worry guys only 8 days to go :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11671/8888212/roberto-martinez-rebukes-david-moyes-over-comments-on-leighton-baines-and-marouane-fellaini



> And afterwards Martinez offered a clear rebuke to Moyes when he said: "If managers start talking about players registered with other clubs that's the end of the whole thing.
> 
> "I think everyone should look after their own things internally. I'm sure they've got many issues in the same manner.
> 
> "I could easily come out and give my opinion about his players, but I think I'll be a bit more respectful than that."


----------



## seabs

*In fairness 99% of managers are massive hypocrites when it comes to that. Get pissy when it's on one hand but would do the exact same on the other. I'm sure Martinez has talked about his admiration for other players' clubs to help broker a transfer that benefits him too. Pretty much every manager does it.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

There's saying you're interested in a player and then there is telling the club to let the players leave for a shocking price because it's the right thing to do for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Oh Arsene. Coming back with a £13m bid for Cabaye. WTF.

He claimed in an interview he wants a Forward, Midfielder, and Defender.

Rooney - £34m
Cabaye - £17m
Sakho - £13m (could also go with Richards)

Bam. For a mere £64m, we're looking better than Spurs and looking good for a top 4 finish. Add in Di Maria for £25m and Guaita for £12m. For a measley £102m, we could contend for the Prem.

Do it, ya bitch.


----------



## Irish Jet

You're not getting Rooney for 34m. Unfortunately.


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF. How much does Moyes want for the fatty fuck?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

If he does that I'll kiss a one-legged prostitute on the lips.

There is no fucking way.


----------



## Kiz

yeah micah would help your injury troubles.


----------



## just1988

Mikey Damage said:


> Oh *Arsene*. Coming back with a £13m bid for Cabaye. WTF.


*Dick Law is the guy who negotiates deal. Wenger identifies a player who he wants and thinks could be interested and Law is sent out to get the player. This is why Arsenal have been failing recently to land players because of valuation issues and back say, 10 years ago we didn't have a problem with bringing in top players.

The continuing blame that Wenger gets is such lazy analysis, football has moved on from the days where the manager was the guy sat negotiating (something which by all accounts Fergie stayed involved with at United and apparently allowed him to stay ahead of the curve while in charge @ OT.)*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Dick Law, what a fucking dick.


----------



## Vader

just1988. Your combover intimidates me.


----------



## Joel

Mikey makes transfers seem so easy.


----------



## Rush

Arsenal really don't need to go crazy with transfers. They need backup b/c there squad is fucking bare right now. As far as first teams go, its still pretty strong. Give it a few months and they will be struggling hugely.


----------



## Hamada

GOD of CUNT said:


> If he does that I'll kiss a one-legged prostitute on the lips.
> 
> There is no fucking way.


Wayne probably did. :rooney


----------



## united_07

spanish media reporting we've bid €45m for Ozil, apparently we've been in touch with his father (his agent), but he thinks they want €60m


----------



## T-C

I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Liam Miller

T-C said:


> I refuse to believe it.


Valencia - Kagawa - Ozil - Welbeck 

:moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

i heard it was the opposite

according to an article i read (although it was the daily mail lawls) said that the reason transfers dont work for arsenal nowadays is because wenger always has final say


----------



## steamed hams

TNA_WWE said:


> Valencia - Kagawa - Ozil - *Welbeck*
> 
> :moyes2


:woy


----------



## united_07

AS reporting Atletico Madrid have made a bid to sign Mata on loan for the season :lmao


----------



## Hamada

united_07 said:


> AS reporting Atletico Madrid have made a bid to sign Mata on loan for the season :lmao


:jose


----------



## Rush

Was thinking about that earlier. Surely it would be worth it for a few clubs to try and loan 1 of Chelsea billions of gun players. Would jizz everywhere if we had Mata for a year.


----------



## Joel

We aint loaning Mata out you nutters! If he goes then unfortunately it will be a sale. But it's looking more likely that Moses will be the unlucky one to go. Wish we had gone for Willian earlier and not bothered with Schurrle.


----------



## Rush

He'd never get loaned to a prem team anyway. Willian wasn't available until the Anzhi owner dropped his lollies, took his ball and went home. I'd take Schurrle though. Or KDB. Or Bosscar. Or Mata. Or Lukaku. Or Luiz. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

I believe that Law gets his price numbers off of Wenger's evaluation. Wenger has the final say on everything, including price. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Monster

> Via skysports - We're told Tottenham considering offers from more than one club for Gareth Bale. No deal yet agreed with Real Madrid.


No deal has been agreed between Real Madrid & Spurs like many papers have said this morning. But there is another formal offer on table to spurs for Bale from another unknown club. Very interesting twist in the Bale saga.


----------



## Kiz

what?

this fucking window man


----------



## God™

inb4 Bayern


----------



## Kenny

Arsenal are confident of signing forward Angel di Maria from Real Madrid and have also inquired about out-of-favour goalkeeper Iker Casillas.
Tottenham are tracking Inter Milan left winger Alvaro Pereira who played under Andre Villas-Boas at Porto.
Newcastle have made a bid of around £7m for Marseille midfielder Andre Ayew as they look to replace Arsenal-bound Yohan Cabaye.
West Brom are tracking Marseille striker Andre-Pierre Gignac, 27, who scored the winner against Valenciennes at the weekend.
Everton have held talks with Juventus about midfielder Luca Marrone.
daily mirror	
Chelsea still want to sign Manchester United forward Wayne Rooney despite their interest in Anzhi Makhachkala striker Samuel Eto'o.
Spurs are preparing a £30m bid for Zenit St Petersburg striker Hulk as well as a £26m deal to sign Roma forward Erik Lamela.
Manchester United could ditch plans to sign left-back Leighton Baines and concentrate their efforts on signing his Everton team-mate Marouane Fellaini.
Joe Kinnear insists he is not a threat to the job security of Newcastle United boss Alan Pardew.
Meanwhile, the Magpies have told Arsenal they must pay £20m for French midfielder Yohan Cabaye - with 75 per cent of it up front.
Crystal Palace have launched an ambitious bid to sign Arsenal's out-of-favour striker Nicklas Bendtner.
Barnsley will try to sign Swansea City striker Leroy Lita and hope a £9,000-a-week loan offer will be accepted.
Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has blamed the media for "brainwashing" Gunners fans into thinking there is a crisis at the club.
the sun	
Chelsea boss Jose Mourinho has blamed Manchester United counterpart David Moyes for causing Wayne Rooney's Manchester United transfer hell.
Arsenal are considering a £38m move for Real Madrid's 24-year-old midfielder Mesut Ozil.
Spurs have agreed an £8.5m move for 23-year-old Steaua Bucharest defender Vlad Chiriches.
Atletico Madrid want to take 25-year-old Chelsea midfielder Juan Mata on a season-long loan.
Southampton striker Billy Sharp, 27, is poised to seal a move to Scottish champions Celtic.
Cardiff, Swansea and Stoke are in a three-way battle to sign 32-year-old West Brom striker Peter Odemwingie.
daily star	
Jose Mourinho insists David Moyes is to blame for putting Wayne Rooney at the centre of a bitter transfer tug-of-war.
Meanwhile, Arsenal believe they can still persuade Rooney to sign for them, with manager Arsene Wenger also keen on QPR keeper Julio Cesar.
French midfielder Yohan Cabaye has told Newcastle he won't play for them while his future is up in the air with Arsenal looking to make an improved bid.
daily mail	
Gareth Bale is free to join Real Madrid today after Tottenham agreed a world record £86million deal with the Spanish giants last night.
Jose Mourinho last night told David Moyes: I didn't unsettle Wayne Rooney, you did.
Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers wants to sign Chelsea winger Victor Moses, 22, on a season-long loan.
Crystal Palace and West Brom have enquired about Arsenal striker Nicklas Bendtner who is valued at £3m and wants to stay in the Premier League.
Meanwhile, Palace are also interested in Brighton striker Ashley Barnes and 20-year-old Dinamo Zagreb midfielder Marcelo Brozovic.
Sunderland have had a £5m bid rejected by Roma for midfielder Michael Bradley, who the Italian side value at £10m.
Everton are in discussions with former Liverpool midfielder Momo Sissoko, 28, who is available on a free from Paris Saint-Germain.
Southampton want to sign Valencia winger Pablo Piatti, 24, on a season-long loan with Everton, Celtic and Rennes also tracking him.
Newcastle watched Marseille pair Andre Ayew and Andre-Pierre Gignac at the weekend.
daily express	
Cardiff striker Fraizer Campbell has been backed for England honours after his second-half brace stunned Manchester City.
Jose Mourinho says David Moyes is to blame for Wayne Rooney's misery at Old Trafford.
daily telegraph	
Tottenham Hotspur have finally agreed the world-record 100million euro transfer of Gareth Bale to Real Madrid.


----------



## Irish Jet

We've offered Rooney + Anderson in exchange for Bale, Dembele and cash.


----------



## DA

The Monster said:


> Via skysports - We're told Tottenham considering offers from more than one club for Gareth Bale. No deal yet agreed with Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> No deal has been agreed between Real Madrid & Spurs like many papers have said this morning. But there is another formal offer on table to spurs for Bale from another unknown club. Very interesting twist in the Bale saga.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kenny

DAT HENRY


----------



## Hamada

Gignac at West Brom? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

Im amazed there is another club willing to pay that amount for Bale


----------



## Irish Jet

CGS said:


> Im amazed there is another club willing to pay that amount for Bale


I'm quite sure there isn't.

Levy's probably just trying to get one last push on the fee.


----------



## The Monster

CGS said:


> Im amazed there is another club willing to pay that amount for Bale


Depends on what the unnamed club have offered? Real madrid According to bbc have offered 2 separate deals. The first is £70M straight up with a option for Spurs to buy one of there players (Prob Contreao) & the second option is £86M fee that is payed over a 4-5 year period of Bale potential contract length at Real Madrid.

Either way your right its still a incredible amount to offer regardless of what offer spurs take up but for another club to offer IMO something that has to be similar otherwise Spurs would of never of acknowledged it nor do i think they would of leaked it maybe it shows that whoever this unnamed club is here is also willing to offer the same type of deal/money that Real Madrid are? Staggering amount of money on show to throw at Spurs for Bale.


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> I'm quite sure there isn't.
> 
> Levy's probably just trying to get one last push on the fee.


yep, what I was going to say

no way another club is willing to pay that much, Bale is already in Spain, apparently telling people he is definitely joining madrid, there isnt a chance he will go to another club


----------



## The Monster

Irish Jet said:


> I'm quite sure there isn't.
> 
> Levy's probably just trying to get one last push on the fee.


While Sky Sports have jumped gun fair few times in past about things & got few things wrong I trust there word lot more then the papers if they say another club offered something to spurs for Bale I tend to agree with them.

As for second bit I'm sure Levy thrilled to have another club involved as he can raise the fee & have two clubs compete against each other which why I don't think Levy make it up nor Spurs as there no benefit in saying had a offer from another offer for Bale when they don't. Real can just ask who it is & Levy can give them terms of there offer so then gets a bidding war going which something he will want/like. If his lying then Real just going around him & ask Bale & more likely his agent/s who in modern world will know of any new offer on the table anyway, Real can even ask the unnamed club if they find out who it is if they want to. If they find out that it was a lie then Sky Sports would of never of said anything IMO. Also a few fair clubs that can offer that type of money but most wouldn't cos its an insane amount to offer for just 1 player regardless of how good he is.


----------



## CGS

Irish Jet said:


> I'm quite sure there isn't.
> 
> Levy's probably just trying to get one last push on the fee.





united_07 said:


> yep, what I was going to say
> 
> no way another club is willing to pay that much, Bale is already in Spain, apparently telling people he is definitely joining madrid, there isnt a chance he will go to another club


I'd defo believe that more. Outside PSG and Monaco who else would really pay that much for him? I cant even see the Russian sides being that stupid. 



The Monster said:


> Depends on what the unnamed club have offered? Real madrid According to bbc have offered 2 separate deals. The first is £70M straight up with a option for Spurs to buy one of there players (Prob Contreao) & the second option is £86M fee that is payed over a 4-5 year period of Bale potential contract length at Real Madrid.
> 
> Either way your right its still a incredible amount to offer regardless of what offer spurs take up but for another club to offer IMO something that has to be similar otherwise Spurs would of never of acknowledged it nor do i think they would of leaked it maybe it shows that whoever this unnamed club is here is also willing to offer the same type of deal/money that Real Madrid are? Staggering amount of money on show to throw at Spurs for Bale.


Like I said above though I can't see any other team in the World coming close to matching that valuation. Even if they offered a price and a player I don't see it happening. Way to much and only really Madrid have much more money than sense to pull it off.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Monster said:


> While Sky Sports have jumped gun fair few times in past about things & got few things wrong I trust there word lot more then the papers if they say another club offered something to spurs for Bale I tend to agree with them.
> 
> As for second bit I'm sure Levy thrilled to have another club involved as he can raise the fee & have two clubs compete against each other which why I don't think Levy make it up nor Spurs as there no benefit in saying had a offer from another offer for Bale when they don't. Real can just ask who it is & Levy can give them terms of there offer so then gets a bidding war going which something he will want/like. If his lying then Real just going around him & ask Bale & more likely his agent/s who in modern world will know of any new offer on the table anyway, Real can even ask the unnamed club if they find out who it is if they want to. If they find out that it was a lie then Sky Sports would of never of said anything IMO. Also a few fair clubs that can offer that type of money but most wouldn't cos its an insane amount to offer for just 1 player regardless of how good he is.


Sky haven't confirmed a bid from another club though. Just saying they're hearing they're considering a second bid, which makes me wonder how a near world record bid has been lodged to a London club without anyone in the British media picking up on it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Remember when The Monster's usertitle begged Man Utd to buy Gareth Bale? They must have listened to him!


----------



## reDREDD

i hear Genoa and ipswich city have emerged as the number 1 contenders to sign gareth bale

score to live


----------



## CGS

Another JOAL.com exclusive?


----------



## Kiz

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Remember when The Monster's usertitle begged Man Utd to buy Gareth Bale? They must have listened to him!


has since been removed


----------



## danny_boy

Ipswich City are in for him? Ambitious move from them but would of course be a coup for them if they pulled it off, but it does ask the question if Gareth could handles the Aussie Heat?


----------



## Kiz

soon.jpg


----------



## Kenny

mata would help city immensely. title challene etc


----------



## Irish Jet

As much as it would end the league forever, I would love for it to come out that Chelsea bid for Bale.

£60m + Willian.

:troll


----------



## Ali Dia

Calm down people, we all know what is really happening. Bale is coming home.

Boruc
Clyne Fonte Lovren Shaw
Schneiderlin Wanyama
Bale Lambert Ramirez
Osvaldo


----------



## CGS

The way Southampton are spending money right now that's not impossible


----------



## MoonWalker3000

Load of bullshit IMO regarding another Bale bid. I reckon it's just to get gullible people to bet their money on the market on Sky Bet.


----------



## Srdjan99

So Bale was bought from.Spain's people money? Very intelligent..


----------



## Hamada

R.Scorpio said:


> Calm down people, we all know what is really happening. Bale is coming home.


What, is he signing for Cardiff? :vince2


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

I'm pretty sure the other Bale bid is by Wenger for about 15 million.


----------



## Hamada

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> I'm pretty sure the other Bale bid is by Wenger for about *£5 million.*


:wenger2


----------



## CNew2

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> I'm pretty sure the other Bale bid is by Wenger for about 15 million.


This. If push comes to shove, he might up it to 20, but that's his ceiling on the evaluation of Bale. I'm so sick of hearing all these players linked to Arsenal. di Maria, Mata, Benzema...no way we're getting any of them. I'm dangling on the edge of jumping ship.


----------



## Hamada

CNew2 said:


> I'm dangling on the edge of jumping ship.


To who, exactly?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I hope that comment is just tongue in cheek.

Jumping ship FFS.

A lot of us have had to deal with being skint and shit for years, you've got it fucking lucky.


----------



## CNew2

When I'm not facepalming and shaking my head at what Arsenal are doing, I typically enjoy rooting for City & Liverpool. Anyone besides United and Chelsea. I tend to not like winners :sad: (minus City 2 years ago, of course)


----------



## Hamada

Come on Moz, you're forgetting BIG DUNCAN FERGUSON :mark:

You tend not to like winners? Surely Arsenal is the perfect team for you then - well supported good club but not in the United/City/Chelsea bracket?


----------



## Liam Miller

Not wanting to root for winners you should then root for the likes of palace and norwich not bloody city.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hamada said:


> Come on Moz, you're forgetting BIG DUNCAN FERGUSON :mark:
> 
> You tend not to like winners? Surely Arsenal is the perfect team for you then - well supported good club but not in the United/City/Chelsea bracket?












This is what I want to do to the lad!


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> Not wanting to root for winners you should then root for the likes of palace and norwich not bloody city.


He could mean Hull City. :HHH2


----------



## CNew2

Of course it's tongue in cheek. I'll always cheer on Arsenal. Some hostility in that response :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

The mighty tigers.


----------



## Hamada

Mozza said:


> This is what I want to do to the lad!


DON'T FUCK, WITH BIG DUNC.










Even refs.


----------



## Andre

TNA_WWE said:


> Not wanting to root for winners you should then root for the likes of palace and norwich not bloody city.


I hope he enjoys watching teams play for draws.


----------



## Srdjan99

No bids received for Mata, apparently he is staying at Chelsea


----------



## CNew2

You could always ask me that question, considering I am in the thread lol. The enjoyment of City is mainly because of a few players that I like, same goes for Liverpool. I'm not a die-hard fan obviously that cheers them on all the time, it's just the liking on Silva, Yaya, Aguero, etc. If that makes sense.


----------



## Hamada

CNew2 said:


> I typically enjoy rooting for City & Liverpool.



:kolo1


----------



## CNew2

Forgot about Kolo >_> Almost the forgotten Toure.


----------



## Hamada

Don't EVER forget KOLO.

:kolo2


----------



## Liam Miller

Cocaine and Diet pills party with kolo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hamada said:


> DON'T FUCK, WITH BIG DUNC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even refs.


Duncan was my first footballing hero. 

Loved him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Is that his wank face?


----------



## Hamada

Nah, this is his wank face.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rooney starting.

So he's not going anywhere?


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> Rooney starting.
> 
> So he's not going anywhere?


He'll get a hat trick so it'll knock the price up. :moyes1


----------



## CNew2

Not Arsene's evaluation price. :wenger2


----------



## Hamada

TNA_WWE said:


> Cocaine and Diet pills party with kolo


Makes sense. Cocaine is very fattening.


----------



## Saviorxx

Does someone know if the Suarez "£40m clause for a Champions League" is legit ? If it is, maybe Arsenal will bid for him again after the Fenerbahce game.


----------



## wkdsoul

Whos the 2nd bid from? anyone confirmed yet?

Also, have City not decided to splash 50 mil on a cb and keeper yet? fuck i thought they'd have bids in before full time after that game.


----------



## MOX

wkdsoul said:


> Whos the 2nd bid from? anyone confirmed yet?


It has to be United after the way Moyes answered questions about it in the post-match.

Uncle Giggsy weaving his magic one more time.


----------



## united_07

Anark said:


> It has to be United after the way Moyes answered questions about it in the post-match.
> 
> Uncle Giggsy weaving his magic one more time.


yeah I thought that after his interview, but in his press conference he has said we havent made a bid :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Ourselves and Newcastle have put in bids for James McCarthy according to Sky.



> We are hearing that Newcastle and Everton have lodged bids for Wigan midfielder James McCarthy. Toffees boss Roberto Martinez was expected to move for a man he worked with the at the DW Stadium, while the Magpies may be planning ahead - with Yohan Cabaye's long-term future unclear.


----------



## Liam Miller

What's this bollocks about ozil? now if true IF i say it doesn't look good for kagawa unless moyes has something in mind.


----------



## DA

Fuck.

Everton will GOAT for years to come with a midfield of Barkley and McCarthy until United buy Barkley


----------



## united_07

TNA_WWE said:


> What's this bollocks about ozil? now if true IF i say it doesn't look good for kagawa unless moyes has something in mind.



he walked straight down the tunnel when subbed, then as usual rumours start. Journalist from AS, says there should be news tomorrow on the situation 








cant see it happening


----------



## Liam Miller

Donnacha said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Everton will GOAT for years to come with a midfield of Barkley and McCarthy until United buy Barkley


:moyes2 damn right.


----------



## wkdsoul

Man United to have Bale & Shaw down the left side in less than 5 years


----------



## Liam Miller

wkdsoul said:


> Man United to have Bale & Shaw down the left side in less than 5 years


Stop with the cocktease, we all know bale is off to madrid and shaw is chelsea bound.


----------



## wkdsoul

TNA_WWE said:


> Stop with the cocktease, we all know bale is off to madrid and shaw is chelsea bound.


I meant when Bale returns, United will be the destination.


----------



## Liam Miller

wkdsoul said:


> I meant when Bale returns, United will be the destination.


When he's giggsy's age :terry1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> Manchester United's new £15m signing Wilfried Zaha is apparently already fed up with life in the city, tweeting: "Rather bored. Any serious suggestions of what to do in Manchester?" His tweet was soon deleted. (the Sun)


Slow news day when Bale stories aren't everywhere.


----------



## Irish Jet

Can't wait until we sign Ozil so that Kagawa can have some worthwhile company on the bench. THEY CAN SHARE BUNDESLIGA STORIES.


----------



## Liam Miller

Sack Zaha :fergie2


----------



## wkdsoul

Some give him some vintage Giggs/Sharpe/Kanchelskis matches to watches on DVD, poor lad.


----------



## united_07

Telegraph saying we're putting in a £20m bid for Fellaini, by the end of the window we'll probably end up paying more than his release clause was :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

Just about to ask mozza if he feels we'll sign fellaini or not.


----------



## reDREDD

Jose basically saying that because Rooney wont move, we have other options. 

like eto'o :brodgers

SOON.jpg


----------



## Liam Miller

JOAL.COM said:


> Jose basically saying that because Rooney wont move, we have other options.
> 
> like eto'o :brodgers
> 
> SOON.jpg


Poor Lukaku.


Personally i think you should just stick with :torres


----------



## reDREDD

Lukaku will be fine. He will be like Jose's Mario from his inter days except not insane

Torres will play meaningless games

But Ba will be going.


----------



## seabs

*Etoo would be ideal for Chelsea. Proven finisher and will fill the period between Lukaku being readied for the first team. I can see Ba and Torres both staying for now but Ba leaving in January.*


----------



## Kiz

if he's still good enough


----------



## united_07

So SSN are saying Rooney wont hand in a transfer request, he wont be sold then

do the likes of rooney, suarez and bale really need their loyalty bonus that they wont hand in a transfer request


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Kiz

victory have offered a contract to william gallas. would be a good signing, wouldn't be surprised if he goes back to a french club.

apparently we'll go after rami if we don't sign demichellis. w/e, just sign a cb pls.


----------



## Hamada

Rami is good.


----------



## seabs

*Is Demichelis really likely to leave Atletico after only just signing for them?*


----------



## Liam Miller

Rami would be the better choice longterm especially if kompany has injury problems this season.


----------



## reDREDD

Kiz said:


> if he's still good enough


#classIsForever


----------



## Liam Miller

JOAL.COM said:


> #classIsForever


:torres


----------



## DA

> Liverpool have confirmed Oussama Assaidi has joined Stoke City on a season-long loan.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/143602-assaidi-joins-stoke-on-loan


Why are you helping Stoke to stay in the Premierleague, Brendan? STAHP.


----------



## Joel

This Evil Kagawa is the best parody account on Twitter.



> Evil Kagawa ‏@evilkagawa 6h
> 
> I ask Moyes why I no play?
> He say Kagawa no good at attack!
> MISTAKE!
> Maybe Moyes should work on defence.


I wonder why Kagawa doesn't get to play though. Even when Rooney is out he is still on the bench. Could fitness be a problem or something? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Hamada

:lmao So going over to follow Evil Kagawa now


----------



## DA

Racist Moyes.


----------



## united_07

Dortmund fans are doing a #FreeShinji campaign on twitter :lmao


----------



## Kiz

ljajic to roma, 10 mil euros + 3 mil in bonuses

but there's no value in the market.


----------



## Hamada

Deji Olatunji should be the new Manchester United boss. Kagawa would start every match.


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> ljajic to roma, 10 mil euros + 3 mil in bonuses
> 
> but there's no value in the market.


Goodbye Lamela :sad:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Kiz said:


> ljajic to roma, 10 mil euros + 3 mil in bonuses
> 
> but there's no value in the market.


Arye where are you?

pls respond


----------



## Humph

> Rumour: Arsenal ready to offer £60 million for Ozil and Di Maria


plz


----------



## wkdsoul

Kiz said:


> victory have offered a contract to william gallas. would be a good signing, wouldn't be surprised if he goes back to a french club.
> 
> apparently we'll go after rami if we don't sign demichellis. w/e, just sign a cb pls.


Sakho is supposedly about to be available?


----------



## Kiz

i'd rather have rami honestly instead of another kid.

linked with coritiba 17 year old LEFT BACK SENSATION abner. available for 5 mil euros and we're supposedly in pole position according to globo esporte, one of the better sources for brazilian players.

just reading around on him and there's very, very high praise for him. would need a special talents work permit, so i can only assume it won't happen because we've constantly been burnt on those in the past and he'll end up at porto/benfica, involved in a million and one third parties and then sold for 40 mil in 5 years to us.










#mate


----------



## united_07

AS reporting Angelo Henriquez is signing on loan for Real Zaragoza, hopefully he gets more games there than he did at Wigan


----------



## seabs

*Would be pretty hard to get any less.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

Juan Mata Sr at Emirates today. 

Oh yeah? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

:lol oh dear.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Mikey, just give up lad.

You've put up a great fight but just accept defeat. 

You aren't signing anybody.


----------



## danny_boy

They will sign somebody, they may even sign two or more players on the last day of the window, the real question is will they actually sign anybody who is actually any good?


----------



## CGS

Mata signing for Arsenal talk? What is this 2011?


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> Juan Mata Sr at Emirates today.
> 
> Oh yeah?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


the journalist who tweeted that has since deleted it


----------



## Joel

I feel for Mikey, man. But maybe, just maybe, Mata has finally finished that Arsenal medical.


----------



## Humph

> It has been confirmed that Arsenal have made an offer for Ángel di María.


Don't know how it's been confirmed but :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

Mata to arsenal? why would he want to take a step down :wenger2

Qualified for the group stages no need for signings now.


----------



## united_07

Rumours seem to be building about Fellaini again, £25m is being talked about. Cant see Baines moving now.


----------



## Liam Miller

25m straight up?


----------



## united_07

TNA_WWE said:


> 25m straight up?


thats what the liverpool echo are saying


----------



## Hamada

Has Bale actually fucked off to Madrid yet? If not, AVB expects him in training tomorrow, right? :jordan


----------



## Liam Miller

Hamada said:


> Has Bale actually fucked off to Madrid yet? If not, AVB expects him in training tomorrow, right? :jordan


Gonna make a comeback vs the gunners, score a hat trick and then fuck off.


----------



## united_07

tends to be fairly reliable



> Alistair Fergusson ‏@Fergie1975 48s
> Re. Fellaini. Looks like the deal is agreed. £20m rising to £24m. Good news. Baines as I said the othe day stays at Goodison.


----------



## T-C

Hope it's true. Won't be holding my breath though.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd take fellaini at this point since there is no chance we'll sign the likes of modric/cesc/vidal/marchisio/bender/gundogan so who else?

We should have went for dembele last season imo.


----------



## Irish Jet

TNA_WWE said:


> I'd take fellaini at this point since there is no chance we'll sign the likes of modric/cesc/vidal/marchisio/bender/gundogan so who else?












*SOON*


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> *SOON*


Fellaini - Carrick
Ozil - Kagawa - Ronaldo
RVP



:moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet

Fellaini to get sent off on Sunday. 

BOOK IT


----------



## seabs

*I'd be concerned over where and how Fellaini would fit into our team. Hopefully it's not at the expense of Kagawa again and hopefully this doesn't mean we resort to panic balls onto his head when we're down. I know he can and has played deeper before so hopefully he plays with Carrick rather than ahead of him off Van Persie. Would rather someone a bit silkier but he'd be a big improvement and a good signing for anything less than £25m. Not sure I see Everton selling for less than £25m at this point though with his release clause expired and them holding all the chips.*


----------



## ABK

TNA_WWE said:


> I'd take fellaini at this point since there is no chance we'll sign the likes of modric/cesc/vidal/marchisio/bender/gundogan so who else?
> 
> We should have went for dembele last season imo.


Only Bender and maybe Marchisio, probably, are realistic options there. Can't see the others leaving. 

I'd like us to get Eto'o if the Rooney deal falls through, which seems highly likely at this point. Then sell Ba and loan out Moses. A DMF addition would be perfect but it's not even considered right now. Mou talked about only two players coming in, which I believe are Willian and Eto'o.


----------



## CGS

Have any clubs even come in for Ba? Some really should


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Have any clubs even come in for Ba? Some really should


Swap for sturridge?


----------



## Joel

He was linked with Roma. If he goes there it'll probably end up being a loan. Any English midtable club really should be looking at him though.

Tbh, he has had a hard time. The Chelsea midfield is tough for a striker to play with. Apparently he made a lot of great runs last week vs Villa, but none of the guys were looking up to spot him. I can only put it down to Ba not having enough presence in the locker room. You can bet your life that Drogba would have told them to look up if he was sitll playing here.


----------



## Liam Miller

Drogba playing with chelsea's current attacking mids :wilkins


----------



## wkdsoul

Kiz said:


> i'd rather have rami honestly instead of another kid.



I like Sakho alot i wouldnt mind him and Demichilis, demi is likely to only get a 1-2 year contract at best, Sakho is gonna be a world beater, him and nasty could make a great understudy CB pairing..


----------



## reDREDD

Ba was caught offside 6 times vs villa last week

and he missed a fuckton of easy chances in the last season

Joel is right, playing striker for chelsea is really fucking hard. for gods sake our all time top scorer is frank fucking lampard


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Pretty hilarious that Utd had Pogba in their hands, let him go and are now looking for a CM.


----------



## CGS

Didnt pogba want out bad though? Pretty sure United wanted to keep him but he pretty much forced their hand to let him go.


----------



## Joel

He wanted out because they didn't play him. Playing Cleverley, Giggs and bringing Scholes out of retirement were far better options than playing him apparently.


----------



## reDREDD

The fact that giggs is almost twice the age of Schurrley is pretty fricking weird


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> He wanted out because they didn't play him. Playing Cleverley, Giggs and bringing Scholes out of retirement were far better options than playing him apparently.


England international and two legends of the game. What more do you need?


----------



## reDREDD

talent?


----------



## CGS

Talemt.....Good one Redead


----------



## seabs

*We lost Pogba because of greed and modern day agents. Offered him a new deal but Juve offered him more. He was getting a look in the first team in his last season but maybe Fergie didn't want to fully integrate someone who's future wasn't tied down to the club unlike Cleverley.*


----------



## reDREDD

you know youre good when Italians want to give you actual money. especially with Juve, seeing as all their money goes exclusively to referees

that or united are the cheapest fucks on earth


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mata's dad was at Emirates.

And Lee Dixon says we're going to sign two players this week. "Big signings"

Fuck, I hope so. CONSIDERING WE HAVE LIKE 11 HEALTHY PLAYERS.

WTF. We lose a player every fucking match. This is maddening.


----------



## Irish Jet

So Arsenal are signing Mata? 

:wenger2

Poor Mikey. Dat optimism.

In b4 they sign Moses, Cabaye and Gignac, who blows out his knee 2 minutes into his debut. Dat reality.

:wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

Btw, I'm pretty sure we're going to bring in no one incredible. 

Cabaye
Flamini

probably a 3rd. No idea who. No one to get excited about.

Motherfucker. If Giroud gets hurt, we have to play Sanogo. SANOGO. IN THE PREM OR CL. 

:kenny



ARSENE FUCKING WENGER said:


> on Transfers "We work hard on it and *maybe we do something*"


----------



## reDREDD

Problem with Arsenal is they won against Fenerbahce

decisively

big mistake if they were looking for reinforcements

Wenger needs another 8-2 to be smashed to reality


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I really would've liked for us to get Lars Bender, but now I'm afraid he'll kick the shit out of everyone in training and leave us with four healthy players rather than eleven. So now I'm not so sure.

Mata, Di Maria, Ozil, Suarez...no. We'll sign Paul Konchesky on dealine day and Jim White will shit his fucking knickers. Twice.


----------



## CGS

Tottenham game is make or break then really. Less than a week in the window and Arsenal are not even close to signing anyone new. At least if Spurs fuck with them a bit Wenger might wake up and panic buy for the last 2 days.


----------



## Mikey Damage

We have no options. Wenger's lineup is already determined for him. Giroud up top, Cazorla and Walcott on the wings. Rosicky, Wilshere, and I don't even fucking know. Zelalem? Dafuq. AGAINST SPURS. Zelalem. (unless Ramsey's injury isn't bad). 

Liverpool in for Sakho. Would be a great signing. Class player, belongs in the Prem.


edit: FLAMINI. Flamini is going to start vs Spurs on Sunday.


----------



## reDREDD

you shut your whore mouth mikey

Flamini was an INVINCIBLE


----------



## Mikey Damage

Iker to City?

Per joal.com - SCORE TO LIVE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA CCCCCCCCCCCUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CGS

Why the hell are Arsenal even in for Cabaye? Good player but the last thing Arsenal needs is yet another midfielder. They really need to get at least a defender in and possibly one more winger to replace Gervinho.


----------



## reDREDD

Well with Ramesy and Arteta out


----------



## CGS

Ramsey got injured today as well? Fuck Arsenal may as well use the champo league money to open up a hospital at this rate


----------



## Mikey Damage

CGS said:


> Why the hell are Arsenal even in for Cabaye? Good player but the last thing Arsenal needs is yet another midfielder. They really need to get at least a defender in and possibly one more winger to replace Gervinho.


Wenger doesn't know what he's doing. But we need Cabaye now. :side:


----------



## Saviorxx

Cabaye, Suarez, Di Maria, Ozil, Sakho, Mata, we are signing 'em all. :wenger


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

And we're signing Mata :snrub


----------



## Kiz

di marzio says pool are favourites to get sakho


----------



## DA

OH GOD PLZ BE TRUE PLZ


----------



## ABK

I'm sure Rush would be happy if the deal goes through. Never hid his desire of wanting a CB in before the window shuts down :agree:

If they get him he'd be class signing for them. Not sure if he'd get a lot of time though. One of the reasons why he's leaving PSG.


----------



## Rush

wwwyki. He'd get gametime ahead of Skrtel and Toure for sure. Agger/Sakho with those 2 on the bench/rotating :brodgers


----------



## united_07

Another new signing!!

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...rtnership-announced-by-manchester-united.aspx


two sponsorship deals with Tyre companies in a week! we are being spoilt :moyes1



edit: oh and James Ducker from the Times, who is usually reliable, is saying we were offered Ozil weeks ago but turned him down fpalm


----------



## DA

:kagawa


----------



## Nige™

Yep, United are going to end up with Fellaini, for more than they could've got him for before the release clause expired. Good job Moyes!


----------



## Irish Jet

Bale refusing to train is a fucking disgrace.

Madrid should pull the plug for the lulz.


----------



## Kiz

bug eyes has said he's staying at madrid


----------



## Irish Jet

enaldo


----------



## Quasi Juice

I always lose a lil' respect for players who refuse to train and work for their current club because they want to go somewhere else despite being paid MILLIONS already. Dicks.


----------



## Kiz

avb says bale's transfer to madrid is close according to ssn


----------



## Mikey Damage

Avb confirms that bale is joining real very very soon. 

Thank goodness. Sick of his saga. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™

Quasi Juice said:


> I always lose a lil' respect for players who refuse to train and work for their current club because they want to go somewhere else despite being paid MILLIONS already. Dicks.


A fine isn't even going to bother Bale. If I were Spurs I'd just release a statement saying he looked a right tit in his pink shirt & cap yesterday. That'd piss the arrogant little jeb end off more.


----------



## Kiz

didnt that shocking outfit match what his agent was wearing?

cuties


----------



## Kenny

sakho :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

I'm a bit surprised that Bale has been such a tart through all this. Thought he was better than that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jfc we can't even sign Flamini because of a dispute over wages. 

Stab me. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Awaiting Bale to arrive at the Madrid car park to push this through


----------



## Saviorxx

Mikey Damage said:


> Jfc we can't even sign Flamini because of a dispute over wages.
> 
> Stab me.


He wants £75,000/week, he can fuck off.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Literally all win win win win fucking win for Spurs at the moment, huge money, great replacements, Bale leaving as the bad guy, and all the while possibly stopping Arsenal from strengthening by stringing it out.


----------



## CGS

:lmao Arsenal are a running joke right about now its unreal. Kinda wanna see Wenger running around on deadline day trying to sign someone and everyone turning him down


----------



## Kiz

if flamini wants 75k a week then arsenal should be telling him to get fucked


----------



## Rock316AE

Apparently we're about to sign Christian Atsu from Porto. Another winger.


----------



## Joel

That's fucking ridiculous from the Flamini camp if true. They probably see Arsenal are having an injury crisis in midfield right now and have decided to take the absolute piss, even though Arsenal are letting him train there. Disgusting.

In more important news;










WILL I AN :brodgers

EDIT: GODDAMN YOU ROCK316AE!!!! GODDAMN YOU!


----------



## Kenny

we were after him for a while too


----------



## CGS

:lmao willian


----------



## etched Chaos

R.Scorpio said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Bale has been such a tart through all this. Thought he was better than that.


He thinks he's Ronaldo now, only Ronaldo was never this much of a dick.


----------



## Joel

Bale is wrong for what he is doing, but if the player is clearly going to be sold (if you listen to the AVB interview today you know it's going to happen), why does the club still want him to be part of training? It's like, if I'm the manager, I don't want you with my group as you're mind if elsewhere. What's the point?


----------



## reDREDD

No he was a pretty huge dick, i still recall the slavery comments










Atleast Ronaldo had proven his calibre before being a huge dick


----------



## Kiz

what a pointless signing willian is.

atsu would just be another youngster stockpiled, sent out on loan season after season


----------



## etched Chaos

Joel said:


> Bale is wrong for what he is doing, but if the player is clearly going to be sold (if you listen to the AVB interview today you know it's going to happen), why does the club still want him to be part of training? It's like, if I'm the manager, I don't want you with my group as you're mind if elsewhere. What's the point?


It's to get his match fitness if something goes wrong with a potential deal, it also benefits the buying club too as they wouldn't be getting an unfit player. Even Modric the twat never skipped training, even when he was training alone.


----------



## haribo

https://twitter.com/boringmilner

Seems accurate.



JOAL.COM said:


> Flamini was an INVINCIBLE


No he wasn't :lol


----------



## united_07

It was actually :blatter who originally came up with the 'slave' comment, ronaldo was asked about the comments of Blatter and said he agreed with him, not that it makes it any better


----------



## etched Chaos

JOAL.COM said:


> No he was a pretty huge dick, i still recall the slavery comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast Ronaldo had proven his calibre before being a huge dick


I blame Sepp Blatter for that, fucking cunt had no right to poke his nose into the situation and then to call it slavery, fucking cunt of the highest order.


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> what a pointless signing willian is.


Yet you were trying to justify why Ozil to City would not be pointless even though you have Silva, Nasri, Jovetic and Aguero who can all play in Ozil's position. Hmmm...

Willian comes in. Moses goes out on loan. We have 6 attacking midfielders for 3 spots. We have 2 players for each position. No big deal.


----------



## etched Chaos

Fabrizio Romano ‏@FabRomano21
5s

Lamela-Tottenham, now yes: Erik will fly to London in the afternoon, at 17,30. Then he'll have medicals and will sign his contract #THFC 


Don't let the door hit you on the way out Gareth.


----------



## Kenny

levy getting dat extra cash


----------



## Kiz

except ozil is better than all of those and on the level of silva, + nasri would be sold, willian isn't better than hazard or mata.


----------



## etched Chaos

Willian isn't fit to hold Mata's jockstrap and Ozil is an unreal player, but with Isco in the ranks will likely be on the market next summer.


----------



## etched Chaos

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@dimarzio
1m

#[email protected]: he'll travel to London in the afternoon e tomorrow will have medical with spurs. #endofthesaga 

Oh Di Marzio you know how to make a man very happy.


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> except ozil is better than all of those and on the level of silva, + nasri would be sold, willian isn't better than hazard or mata.


That's only two players of the four... He's better than Schurrle by far. He's better than what De Bruyne is right now. He's probably on par with Oscar, but is a different type of attacker to him anyway. He can play anywhere across the three.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

After the Willian shambles I'm not getting excited until I see him holding up the scarf with an official announcement from the club,


----------



## Kiz

Joel said:


> That's only two players of the four... He's better than Schurrle by far. He's better than what De Bruyne is right now. He's probably on par with Oscar, but is a different type of attacker to him anyway. He can play anywhere across the three.


of course it's 2 of the 4 because willian predominantly plays on the left, where the two i listed play. he can play in the centre too, so we can then throw oscar in there who isn't far behind him either, mata who plays there too he's probably better than schurrle but they only just signed him too.

fact is does willian really improve chelsea? not particularly. how much depth is really needed? especially when there are other positions that that 25-30 mil could go to. that's what makes it a useless signing.


----------



## reDREDD

kiz, youre being a negative nancy

stop it


----------



## DA

Chelsea buying Willian is a good idea imo.

Those attacking midfielders are just after a 60-70 game season and some of them haven't had a summer break in a while, some have had Olympics and U21 tournaments, and there's a WC coming up next summer. When was the last time Oscar or Mata had a summer off?

It'll help them to avoid those players breaking down next season too. Long term planning.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Willian is a very good player. Does Chelsea really need him? Not really. Does Chelsea give a shit? Not really, Abramovich has got money coming out of his ass. If Chelsea were tight on cash it would be a stupid investment but now? Meh. He might do very well, he might suck, no big deal in the end probably.

I still don't get why Real want Bale anyway. Is Ronaldo now going to be a striker?


----------



## CGS

Willian is far from the worst signing Chelsea could have made but like Kiz said £30m for a depth player is pretty damn high. Then you have to consider that guys like De Bruyne are no longer on loan so it's a hell of a lot of top class players all who will wanna play and stake a claim for the WC next year, it could cause few locker room problems if egos start to get in the way


----------



## reDREDD

Bale will probably play on the right


----------



## Quasi Juice

So you're going to play a great player you just bought for a ridiculous amount of money out of place? He's good enough to pull it off but it sounds like a waste.


----------



## reDREDD

Well to be fair he is capable on the right, I recall him playing a significant number of games last season in that position


----------



## Kiz

Quasi Juice said:


> So you're going to play a great player you just bought for a ridiculous amount of money out of place? He's good enough to pull it off but it sounds like a waste.


it's madrid. they got their shiny new toy. what they do after that, that's carlo's problem now.

they're struggling a bit right now. modric/isco started on the weekend in central midfield, that could get caught out often, especially with alonso/khedira out. then you're getting into the casemiro's/illaramendi's who are probably too inexperienced to play against top teams, but isco/modric is just very attacking, especially with players who don't really help out too much defensively.

i'm not saying willian is a bad player. he's a very good player. but spending 25 mil on him for depth isn't sensical when cb, defensive midfielder, striker and a left back could all use attention more.


----------



## reDREDD

look kiz, i dont know what fantasy world you live in, but here in the real world, we never get the players we want in the positions that need them


----------



## Mikey Damage

Three years for Flamini. 

Arsenalol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter




----------



## etched Chaos

It's alright ABH, rather it be Madrid than United, least that way we know we're getting top dollar and won't have to face our stars ripping us a new one twice a season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Yeah it's fine, I wasn't posting that image out of spite or anything, just came across it and found it funny. Bale's been gone for about a week, if we get Lamela then that is a very good replacement (and it's looking pretty good since his number 8 shirt at Roma has already been filled by Ljajic). Obviously we still have that money that we were going to spend on Willian so hopefully that means we can bring in some added creativity to the squad aswell. Overall, even with Bale leaving this has probably been Tottenham's best transfer window ever.


----------



## etched Chaos

Hernanes or Eriksen have been mooted, I think though it'll be someone else. Lamela is ultimately a #10 who can fill the Bale role too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Yeah he can play on the right and centrally which is great, but like Bale he's not really the kinda guy to unlock a stout defence. We looked at Hernanes last year, I like him. Eriksen is too similar to Holtby really, though apparently he is available cheap.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Eriksen would be completely different than Bale. Eriksen is a playmaker, not someone who can bypass an opponent.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Quasi Juice said:


> Eriksen would be completely different than Bale. Eriksen is a playmaker, not someone who can bypass an opponent.


Exactly. Lamela would be the 'Bale replacement' and be required to perform a similar role to what Bale did last year. But we still need someone like Eriksen to play around Soldado setting up chances. We had this same problem last year, it's just that we had Bale to get us out of a jam with 90th minute stunners.


----------



## Saviorxx




----------



## Irish Jet

AVB stealing MY IDEAS. More managers should do that.


Paulinho Dembele

Lennon Eriksen Lamela

Soldado​
Is sex.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

^ Lamela plays on the right though, not sure if he's as effective on the left. Also, that double pivot might work against weaker teams, but against stronger ones we'd need a proper DM like Sandro or Capoue playing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Everton in for Tom Ince. 

Joy.

EDIT: according to SSN


----------



## Kiz

demichellis could be announced soon for about 3 mil + bonuses

huzzah


----------



## Humph

Kiz said:


> demichellis could be announced soon for about 3 mil + bonuses
> 
> huzzah


Only 33 pace, 2/10


----------



## Kiz

he actually isn't THAT slow though. he's fast enough off the mark, plays the offside trap well because he's a smart defender. this is a shrewd signing, if we take out the fact he just moved to atletico for free at the beginning of the window, but not much we could've done. we need a clever, experienced defender versed in the way that pelle plays, and here he is.


----------



## Kiz

lamela to spurs is official. roma confirmed it

http://www.asroma.it/pdf/corporate/operazioni_di_mercato/2013_-_08_-_28_Lamela.pdf

also on their website confirms ljajic

http://www.asroma.it/pdf/corporate/operazioni_di_mercato/2013_-_08_28_Ljajic.pdf


----------



## Humph

Fuck Spurs


----------



## Irish Jet

AlienBountyHunter said:


> ^ Lamela plays on the right though, not sure if he's as effective on the left. Also, that double pivot might work against weaker teams, but against stronger ones we'd need a proper DM like Sandro or Capoue playing.


I don't think he'd have a problem playing on the left, pretty sure he played there as a youngster. He'd be moving around anyways as Bale was doing towards the end. This is a fucking ridiculously good buy for Spurs.

Agree they wont play with those two solely often if at all, you could rotate any of the midfielders around and it still looks good. Spurs probably have the strongest midfield in the league right now even without Eriksen, it's not overly creative but it's incredibly solid.

Can't wait to see Arsenal's 3 technical midfielders against Spurs' 3 beasts at the Emirates, should be a great matchup.


----------



## #dealwithit

Didn't Bale mostly play on the right at the end of last season anyway? Lamela will be a direct replacement and a good one at that. Spurs are a good distance better than us on paper right now, but hopefully the team takes a while to gel. If not we could be fucked.


----------



## Irish Jet

Suddenly Nani to Juventus for £11m is being reported as done. Paddy Power Italy paying out on it apparently. 

Pisses me off if true.

Also Independent reporting that Baines wants out and is asking them to agree a deal with United.

BUSINESS AKA BULLSHIT JUST PICKED UP


----------



## CGS

Arsenal truly are screwed this year. Not gonna say they definitely won't make top 4 but fuck last year was a struggle for them and it's gonna be even harder this year


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Didn't Bale mostly play on the right at the end of last season anyway? Lamela will be a direct replacement and a good one at that. Spurs are a good distance better than us on paper right now, but hopefully the team takes a while to gel. If not we could be fucked.


Yeah, Bale played everywhere behind the striker last season. Had he stayed, he would have almost definitely played on the right. AVB wants to replicate what he had at Porto when it was 433 with Falcao as the ST and Hulk on the RW cutting in and banging them in.

Is Lamela official? I want an announcement from Spurs before celebrating.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuck this window. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

nir biton, he israeli guy who we wanted to sign after an impressive pre season, set to join celtic for 700k provided he gets a work permit

work permits can fuck off.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah, Bale played everywhere behind the striker last season. Had he stayed, he would have almost definitely played on the right. AVB wants to replicate what he had at Porto when it was 433 with Falcao as the ST and Hulk on the RW cutting in and banging them in.
> 
> Is Lamela official? I want an announcement from Spurs before celebrating.


roma have announced it on their website.


----------



## Joel

Demichelis won't solve City's problems without Kompany.



Kiz said:


> of course it's 2 of the 4 because willian predominantly plays on the left, where the two i listed play. he can play in the centre too, so we can then throw oscar in there who isn't far behind him either, mata who plays there too he's probably better than schurrle but they only just signed him too.
> 
> fact is does willian really improve chelsea? not particularly. how much depth is really needed? especially when there are other positions that that 25-30 mil could go to. that's what makes it a useless signing.





Kiz said:


> i'm not saying willian is a bad player. he's a very good player. but spending 25 mil on him for depth isn't sensical when cb, defensive midfielder, striker and a left back could all use attention more.


Well he can also play on the right. If last season taught us anything it is that the players that play in that position burn out quicker than everyone else. In our team, they are also the most important players. Winning the game rests on their shoulders. So Mourinho wanting 6 top players so he can have 2 for each spot is absolutely fine, regardless of the price. If Willian plays 35 games this season, then what is £25m?

Well we're not looking for a left back, because we're probably going to go for Shaw as soon as Cole is finished. Bertrand was poor for the majority of last season, but he's content to sit on the bench and you don't find many players that will be.

I would like a defensive midfielder to come in, but obviously Mourinho is happy with what he has there. Centre back is fine with Luiz and Terry as first choice. Ivanovic, Cahill, Kallas can all come in there. 

Willian signing doesn't effect the chase for a striker. So no big deal.


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> Also Independent reporting that Baines wants out and is asking them to agree a deal with United.
> 
> BUSINESS AKA BULLSHIT JUST PICKED UP



yeah, just read that, heres the article



> The Everton defender Leighton Baines has asked his manager Roberto Martinez and the club's chairman Bill Kenwright to agree a deal to sell him to Manchester United, The Independent understands.
> 
> The left-back has been the subject of three bids from United over the summer, for £9m, £12m and as part of a joint bid worth up to £30m, including Marouane Fellaini, all of which have been rejected by Everton. It is anticipated that United will bid for a fourth time to sign Baines before the transfer window closes on Monday at 11pm.
> 
> Baines met with Martinez on the first day of pre-season to tell the new Everton manager that he wanted the club to negotiate a deal with United.
> 
> Since then Baines, 28, has not missed a training session when fit and has played in both Premier League games so far this season. He is in the squad for tonight's Capital One Cup second round tie against League One side Stevenage. Since that original meeting with Martinez, which followed United's first bid for the player, Baines has reiterated his desire that Everton try to agree a deal.
> 
> The England international has met with Martinez, on a number of occasions, and Kenwright. His position has not changed: he would like the opportunity to play for United, not least to play in the Champions League.
> 
> Baines' former manager David Moyes has prioritised the signing of the left-back since taking over at Old Trafford. His current left-back Patrice Evra has one year remaining on his deal. Baines has been at Everton since 2007 and has two years left on his existing deal.


surprised if its true, thought Fellaini would be the only one joining from everton


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> yeah, just read that, heres the article
> 
> 
> 
> surprised if its true, thought Fellaini would be the only one joining from everton


I'm not that surprised actually. I'm more surprised Baines was the first of two between him & Felliani to make those types of noises public i would thought Felliani would done that. Also what worth noting from that article is Baines told Martinez on first day of training that he wanted join us this summer & do so repeatedly since then, Sam Wallace is one of the most reliable people when it comes to breaking news so i trust his word over most others.

Doesn't take a genius to work out we need a top lb. I Wanted us to sign Baines last year, with evra now 33 & lacks pace he once had & Monday showed that while his still a good player he getting caught out of position far to much & his in his final year of contract, buying a exp LB who is ready take that lb spot right now makes perfect sense to me. The fact is his best LB in PL IMO & has been for good few years now cos of his how consistently good he has been. He will be success with us IF he arrives this summer he will add some quality on that left side that we do lack from deep/wide positions.

Really excited to see Lamela in PL, I'm a big fan & think style of play will suit PL & AvB spurs down to the ground, a direct fast dribbler who likes take players on & draws fouls & players to him creating soace fir others who can also create & score cutting in from the right wing. As soon as he settles the spurs fans will have a great player in there team I'm can't wait to see how he does in PL now.


----------



## Kiz

chelsea have an agreement with eto'o


----------



## DA

:|


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lamela :hb

And apparently we've been given permission to speak to Eriksen :hb


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Baines has handed in a transfer request according to the Liverpool Echo.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/everton/baines-524393


----------



## DA

Eriksen too? Oh God

SPEND SOMETHING JOHN.W HENRY YOU PENCIL NECK GEEK


----------



## Mikey Damage

Donnacha said:


> Eriksen too? Oh God
> 
> SPEND SOMETHING JOHN.W HENRY YOU PENCIL NECK GEEK


Is Kolo not enough?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

we treble this year :brodgers











I am suddenly extremely very happy with this squad. dat depth


----------



## Irish Jet

Joke's on you Mozza

ADDED TO CART


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Who are the left wingers that are still out there?


----------



## Joel

So Ba out on loan. Eto'o for a year, Lukaku and Torres. Will do. Will do.

Moses out on loan. 6 top options for 3 attacking midfield spots.

Central midfield could have been improved a bit more, but Mourinho is happy with them, so we'll just have to go with it. Not too worried about that area tbh, because with Mourinho's set up, we'll be solid there. Just hope MVG gets games soon, as he will do better than Lampard I believe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> BBC Northwest Tonight
> 
> @BBCNWT: Everton sources say there's no truth in claims that Leighton Baines has asked for a transfer to Manchester United. @efc @ManUtd





> BBC NWT Reporter
> 
> @richaskam: Would certainly urge caution re Baines reports.No comment from Everton but understand substance isn't correct #efc #mufc





Irish Jet said:


> Joke's on you Mozza
> 
> ADDED TO CART


You filthy dickens :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

Kiz said:


> chelsea have an agreement with eto'o


----------



## Curry

Hank Scorpio said:


> Who are the left wingers that are still out there?


Christian Atsu :terry


----------



## DA

Mikey Damage said:


> Is Kolo not enough?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kolo2



> Sam Rhodes ‏@SamuelRhodes_ 1h
> Erik Lamela has been crying at the training ground today. He doesn't want to leave, but Roma need the money... Money is killing football


Broke the poor guy's heart. FUCK YOU, SPURS.


----------



## reDREDD

Spurs are killing football

those bastards


----------



## Kiz

i wonder if roma managed when they paid 28 mil for batistuta or 25 mil for an 18 year old antonio cassano or 22 mil for vincenzo montella. funny how money is only bad now instead of 10-15 years ago


----------



## united_07

Donnacha said:


> :kolo2
> 
> 
> 
> Broke the poor guy's heart. FUCK YOU, SPURS.


although it would be funny, thats a fake journalist account, the picture comes up when you type in 'business man'. Also they support Arsenal so its no surprise they're trying to put down Spurs


----------



## DA

:kolo2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

United_07 beat me to it. Anyway, there's a quote from Lamela saying he's happy to be coming. EVIL SPURS though, right?


----------



## reDREDD

spurs are bastards

why cant they be clean and honest like chelsea


----------



## etched Chaos

Lamela has landed:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

He's looking a little chubby. Oh, he's the one on the left?


----------



## reDREDD

just look at the brave brave lad

holing back the tears

BE STRONG LAMELA, CHELSEA WILL RESCUE YOU SOON 

:terry1


----------



## Rock316AE

Would be weird to see Eto'o in a Chelsea shirt with all the history with Barca there. Good signing though, an experienced striker who can score, we don't need more than that. I didn't see Eto'o playing in a long time so I don't know if he's as quick as he was but Jose liked to play him behind the striker at Inter sometimes. I can't see Torres on the bench for the entire season, he's going to play a lot unfortunately so if he's still capable of it, I can see Jose playing Eto'o in the same way behind or alongside Torres.

Mourinho stabilized defence and midfield so far, all successfully with the exception of maybe Cahill who will fight with Luiz for his spot. Cahill impressed me against Utd, his partnership with JT is getting better every game and defensively he's more of a Mourinho type CB than Luiz. The Terry/Cole/Ivanovic/Lampard/Ramires unit can and should be the backbone of the team this season imo. With Essien, Mikel, MVG and Azpilicueta playing in rotation.


----------



## Joel

I'm upset because I really like Roma. Well... I love TOTTI, which has made me like Roma a lot and hope the best for them. Lamela is going to be a big miss. Spurs getting such a talent. Fuck Spurs. Chelsea need to hijack this bid as well and loan Lamela back to Roma to make me happy


----------



## Hamada

So.... AVB gonna fine Bale if he doesn't turn up to training. Well, that will make him stay :terry 


At least WBA seem to have partially resolved the Anelka issue.


----------



## tommo010

Just need that picture of Lamela holding/wearing a Spurs shirt for confirmation now, with Lamela and Eriksen possibly added to the mix we're looking very strong this season.

also interesting to see (estimated) 

Chadli - £7m
Paulinho £17m
Capoue - £9m
Soldado - £26m
Lamela - £26m
Eriksen - £12m (maybe)
Chiriches - £9m (maybe)

= approx £106m 

Bale - £86m
Caulker - £8m
Dempsey - £6m
Huddlestone - £5m
Parker - £4m

= approx £109m


----------



## Hamada

tommo010 said:


> also interesting to see (estimated)
> 
> Chadli - £7m
> Paulinho £17m
> Capoue - £9m
> Soldado - £26m
> Lamela - £26m
> Eriksen - £12m (maybe)
> Chiriches - £9m (maybe)
> 
> = approx £106m
> 
> Bale - £86m
> Caulker - £8m
> *Dempsey - £6m*
> Huddlestone - £5m
> Parker - £4m
> 
> = approx £109m


:jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nevermind fourth, I think Spurs have a good chance of challenging for the title.


----------



## CGS

If bale stayed yes. Without him 3rd at best


----------



## reDREDD

They would have with Willian

:terry :mata :torres :hazard :cashley :azpi


----------



## Joel

Spurs won't challenge for the title this season. Too many new players that have not played in the Premier League. They will need to adapt and gel as a team. It's like 2010-11 when City bought a whole heap of talent such as Yaya, Silva, etc and people said they will challenge, but they were out of the race before February.


----------



## ABK

Don't see Eto'o playing alongside Torres at all. Would be surprised if it happen. Unless we're desperately in search of goals in the dying minutes or something.

I'm actually happy with both signings (Eto'o and Willian). I do hope they don't hinder the progress of De Bruyne and Lukaku all that much especially KDB.

Which player club do you support, Hamada?


----------



## etched Chaos

Joel said:


> Spurs won't challenge for the title this season. Too many new players that have not played in the Premier League. They will need to adapt and gel as a team. It's like 2010-11 when City bought a whole heap of talent such as Yaya, Silva, etc and people said they will challenge, but they were out of the race before February.


Soldado is the only member of our buys that is nearing the end of the peak, the rest are either starting their peak years or haven't even started. Which means that AVB is building a team for the long-term and as such title challenging would be nice, but isn't realistic right now, next year however...


----------



## Hamada

Abk™ said:


> Which player club do you support, Hamada?


As I said in the chatbox, I lean towards WBA but I'm kind of neutral as far as possible. 

Thanks for noticing the Deuce love though bama


----------



## Joel

etched Chaos said:


> Soldado is the only member of our buys that is nearing the end of the peak, the rest are either starting their peak years or haven't even started. Which means that AVB is building a team for the long-term and as such title challenging would be nice, but isn't realistic right now, next year however...


I don't know whether you're agreeing with me, disagreeing with me or adding to what I said. But yes, the team is being built with a long term view.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Now that's just cheeky.


----------



## booned

They've been selling them shirts for the past week.


----------



## CGS

Yeah didn't they have them selling online and everything? :lmao gotta make sure everyone is wearing the T-shirts when he gets presented to the crowd.


----------



## booned

They even prematurely erected (teehee) a stage at the Bernabeu last week to unveil him.


----------



## united_07

Telegraph are saying the fee is £9.5m for Eriksen, surprised if there isnt other interest from clubs at that price


----------



## etched Chaos

Joel, was just adding to what you said.


----------



## booned

Liverpool were interested were they not? :avb3


----------



## united_07

The Mirror are saying Spurs want to sign Hernandez for around £7-8m :lmao


----------



## CGS

Spurs V Chelsea. Battle for who can have the most attackers this season


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> The Mirror are saying Spurs want to sign Hernandez for around £7-8m :lmao


+ Bale


----------



## etched Chaos

haribo said:


> + Bale


Sure, we have a spare in the back let me go get it for you.


----------



## tommo010

CGS said:


> If bale stayed yes. Without him 3rd at best


Every player signed so far has improved our squad more then 1 Gareth Bale ever could add those 2 rumored signings and if these players gel fast we are really within a shout of challenging for the league if not this season then next for sure.

For the first time in my life I feel confident about the season ahead for Spurs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Moyes wanted Landon Donovan in on a free transfer. Donovan said no, because MLS is about to make him the highest paid player in the league. 


Too bad, he's better than Ashley Young. Would have given me a reason to cheer on Man Utd. Kinda.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bullshit rumor: Arsenal in for Leandro Damiao.

Yeah, no.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

He can fuck off the ginger ********* biff. 

LANDYCAKES IS OURS.

He also said he would only play in the Premiership if he came back to us. 

Hate Moyes more and more everyday.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He would have played for Moyes, I'm sure.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Moyes can go play in traffic.


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> Moyes wanted Landon Donovan in on a free transfer. Donovan said no, because MLS is about to make him the highest paid player in the league.
> 
> 
> Too bad, he's better than Ashley Young. Would have given me a reason to cheer on Man Utd. Kinda.


:lmao there is no chance that is true


----------



## DA

Moyes probably wants Donovan for his shirt sales as he'll be selling :kagawa and that's all :kagawa brings to United.

:kolo1


----------



## united_07

Donnacha said:


> Moyes probably wants Donovan for his shirt sales as he'll be selling :kagawa and that's all :kagawa brings to United.
> 
> :kolo1


a paper is linking Kagawa with a loan move to Atletico Madrid, and they're saying Dortmund are interested as well :side:






but fortunately the paper in question is the Mail :kagawa


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Save_us_Mama










On a different note, what are you guy's feelings on your respective team's transfer windows?

Personally, I'm relatively happy with our window (providing that Sakho signs). Managing to keep hold of Suarez and addressing a couple of squad problems from last year while making a profit and slashing the wage bill has set us up nicely for the season. Gone are the days of us being snubbed by the likes of Dempsey (lol) and Sigurdsson (lolol) and having a frontline with only two senior attackers. I didn't think that this was the make or break year but I was hopeful of the team having a good go at it and the business so far indicates that we may just do that. So overall, I'm content with the business so far in the window.



booned said:


> Liverpool were interested were they not? :avb3


More of a twitter interest. Gaston Ramirez of this year.


----------



## DA

Hank Scorpio said:


> On a different note, what are you guy's feelings on your respective team's transfer windows?
> 
> Personally, I'm relatively happy with our window (providing that Sakho signs). Managing to keep hold of Suarez and addressing a couple of squad problems from last year while *making a profit and slashing the wage bill* has set us up nicely for the season. Gone are the days of us being snubbed by the likes of Dempsey (lol) and Sigurdsson (lolol) and having a frontline with only two senior attackers. I didn't think that this was the make or break year but I was hopeful of the team having a good go at it and the business so far indicates that we may just do that. So overall, I'm content with the business so far in the window.


----------



## etched Chaos

How do I feel about the transfer window? 

Losing Bale - Boo!
Buying Paulinho, Chadli, Soldado, Capoue, Lamela, Chiriches and potentially Erikson - Fuck Yea!
Making a profit from it all - Hilarious.


----------



## Irish Jet

Hank Scorpio said:


> On a different note, what are you guy's feelings on your respective team's transfer windows?


----------



## Liam Miller

Hank Scorpio said:


> On a different note, what are you guy's feelings on your respective team's transfer windows?


----------



## Cliffy

etched Chaos said:


> How do I feel about the transfer window?
> 
> Losing Bale - Boo!
> Buying Paulinho, Chadli, Soldado, Capoue, Lamela, Chiriches and potentially Erikson - Fuck Yea!
> Making a profit from it all - Hilarious.


Please finish above woolwich


----------



## etched Chaos

This is how I feel in gif form:


----------



## Mikey Damage




----------



## etched Chaos




----------



## Humph

So Vela got another two goals last night, second one was tasty as well.










Would actually like him back at this rate.


----------



## reDREDD

thoughts on the transfer window post Eto'o?

pretty damn good

prettyDamnGood.gif


----------



## CGS

In terms of our business I'm so so. If Suarez can stay focused keeping him could be key. However I just can't help but wonder if he is basically just sticking with us until we do eventually let him go. So his mind is more on a potential new club than a future with us. As for everyone else the likes of Aspas, Alberto, Aly and Kolo are Great for our squad depth however I do feel we needed that one or two big marquee signing to really push us. Right now Mignolet is the only move I can say I'm extremely happy about


----------



## Joel

Think Suarez is the type who will still go out there and give it his all. He's the type of guy who won't know any other way. It's why he can't stop the gamesmanship in his play. He just can't.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Echoing Joel's thoughts, Suarez should recognize the only way he's going to get that big move is to have another stellar year.

If Torres it he won't get the move he's been angling for


----------



## CGS

If he can stay focused and put on a performance similar to last year then yeah i'm happy with keeping him, even if he does only perform to secure a move for next year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AlexHumph said:


> So Vela got another two goals last night, second one was tasty as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would actually like him back at this rate.


£3.5m buy-back clause.

We should totally exercise. Seriously. Would tremendous value considering his quality improvement.


----------



## CGS

Wait. £3.5m???? Why the fuck isn't Wenger all over that?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Vela is probably plan Q or R.

If he can't pull in a striker he wants, probably going to exercise the buy-back clause on deadline day.


----------



## Kiz

or vela has no interest in leaving sociedad

why would he?


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> £3.5m buy-back clause.
> 
> We should totally exercise. Seriously. Would tremendous value considering his quality improvement.





> Vela fears Arsenal return
> 
> Arsenal flop Carlos Vela hopes the Gunners do not activate a bargain basement buy-back clause in his contract now he is coming good on his potential at Real Sociedad.
> 
> After joining the Gunners in 2005, Vela, 24, made just three Premier League starts under Arsene Wenger before joining Sociedad on loan in 2011. An impressive return of 12 goals and seven assists convinced the Liga side to pay €3.5 million to sign him permanently.
> 
> The Mexico international has rewarded the San Sebastian club by playing an integral role in helping them to the brink of Champions League qualification, and hopes his fine form does not convince his former club to exercise their right to snap him up again.
> 
> "It could happen at any time, but I don't want to think about it," Vela, who can be re-purchased by Arsenal for just €4 million, told L'Equipe. "My life is here, and it's wearing this shirt that I want to discover European football next year."
> 
> With Vela having contributed 13 goals and eight assists to Sociedad's Liga cause already, the club will be equally keen to keep him. The former Guadalajara forward believes his talents are finally coming to the fore as they are more suited to the Spanish rather than the English game.
> 
> "It's physical, and too direct. I prefer possession football and playing it on the floor," Vela, who spent the latter half of the 2010/11 season on loan at West Bromwich Albion, one of five clubs Arsenal shipped him out to, said, adding Sociedad coach Philippe Montanier's positioning of him was the factor behind his impressive strike rate.
> 
> "Because I'm purely left-footed and can't do anything with my right, I was often stuck out on the left wing, and my main task on the pitch was to send crosses in. Now, I play all over the place, even on the right, and I arrive in front of goal on my good foot."


http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/204307.html

:brodgers


----------



## Victarion

Weird. That seems to imply he'd have no choice but to go back. (Why else "fear it"?) I didn't even know that was a thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Oh my goodness. 

Arsenal in for Fabio Quagiarella. The same one that's been rejected by Norwich. 

Fire Wenger. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph

> @SkyFootball
> Lukas Podolski will be out of action for up to 10 weeks after his hamstring injury proved worse than feared.


:moyes1


----------



## Kiz

still being linked to casillas and now mangala. nah


----------



## seabs

*http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...elsea-and-Barcelona-in-Eliaquim-Mangala-chase

Utd/Chelsea/Barca all want Mangala too apparently. We sent a scout to the Porto match on Sunday. Not sure why we're looking at CB's.*


----------



## Kiz

yilmaz has signed for lazio. they've had a ripper window. overpaid a bit but they've gotten bodies in, and should be competitive with juve this season.

di marzio saying sakho to pool is very close, even though roma have opened talks.


----------



## MF25

Not sure i appreciate that gif of Gary Liddle getting megged by Henderson if im honest :side:


----------



## MyWord

Arsenal confirm on their official Twitter feed that midfielder Mathieu Flamini, 29, has rejoined the club on a free transfer from AC Milan.


----------



## Humph

Fuck it, he's better than having no-one.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

He looks about as chuffed as a lot of their fans will be.


----------



## seabs

*They need depth in that position so it's a start. *


----------



## CGS

:lmao 

Mikey is gonna be extremely happy. Honestly while they could do a lot worse that flamini on a free I'm sure Wenger is just trolling the fans at this point


----------



## Kiz

arsene the penny pincher

who's next in the GLORY DAYS saga. we've had henry, we've got flamini, who will be next?

robert pires, come on down.


----------



## DA

They missed out on the real big one though.

:kolo1


----------



## Humph

#WeWantEboue


----------



## reDREDD

I like eboue

no idea why

whenever i choose Gala or Ivory coast on fifa, im obsessed with scoring with Eboue


----------



## Liam Miller

JOAL.COM said:


> I like eboue
> 
> no idea why
> 
> whenever i choose Gala or Ivory coast on fifa, im obsessed with scoring with Eboue


Everybody loves Eboue.


----------



## Joel




----------



## DA

:bron3


----------



## CGS

Fuark Chelsea looking boss this year with their attack.


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


>


new sig


----------



## CGS

surely means Ba is 100% gone by Monday


----------



## Liam Miller

Why has he got a plaster on his face.

Must be a nelly fan.


----------



## Kiz

presuming he's still any good after years of freezing in siberia.


----------



## reDREDD

its ok

just stick him in the microwave on defrost settings


----------



## Rock316AE

Joel said:


>


Samuel Eto'o at Chelsea. Damn, I need time to get used to it. 

Just hope he still has THE PACE.


----------



## reDREDD

probably not, but it doesnt matter

hes always been smart, a heck of a team player, and he can finish. adept defensively and offensively, not to mention hes fucking huge

thats all you need


----------



## Humph

A go for a haircut and come back to this? This window sucks.


----------



## CGS

He's an upgrade of Torres that's for sure


----------



## Rock316AE

I don't think I watched Eto'o since 2011 (full game at least), he was still pretty fast for Inter. But yeah, with so many young talent, an experienced striker like him is a great addition. Waiting to see how Jose plays him with all the options in midfield along with Torres.


----------



## Irish Jet

Eto's was probably one of the top 3 strikers in the world not long ago. So he must still be great.

:torres


----------



## reDREDD

I dont think Torres was ever top 3 on earth


----------



## tommo010

Rumours circulating that Spurs are set to unveil Lamela and Chiriches at tonight's game.


----------



## Jaxx

Torres in his first season for Liverpool was as deadly as any other striker in Europe.


----------



## EGame

Joel said:


>


Christ.

I have to watch Chelsea every week now.


----------



## Irish Jet

JOAL.COM said:


> I dont think Torres was ever top 3 on earth


Meh, he was really THAT good for Liverpool.

Around the time I'd say it would be very close between him, Villa, Eto'o and Drogba. Could pick any of the three in any order.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Samba's gone to Dinamo Moscow. 4 moves in 18 months for about £45m.


----------



## Mikey Damage

FLAMINI IN!?!?! 

FUSRK YES YES YES 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Gianluca Di Marzio says we've bid €23 Million for Andriy Yarmolenko

Sigh... here we go again


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Arnold Tricky said:


> Samba's gone to Dinamo Moscow. 4 moves in 18 months for about £45m.


Lucky if he's worth 10% of that


----------



## Joel

JOAL.COM said:


> I dont think Torres was ever top 3 on earth


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7758016.stm

Scroll to the bottom.


----------



## DA

Prime Torres was _easily_ in the Top 3 strikers on Earth.


----------



## ABK

I'm quite happy with the Eto'o signing considering the other strikers we have. If he's still anywhere near as good as he was at Barca or even Inter, then :mark:


----------



## Hamada

Don't think Burak has officially signed with Lazio yet, has he?


----------



## united_07

Apparently Buttner has agreed personal terms with Besitkas on loan

Also apparently Marotta from Juventus has said they've never negotiated for Nani, and that he has signed a new contract at United. Not sure about the contract bit, nothing has been announced by the club


----------



## Irish Jet

I'd be fucking delighted if Nani signed a new contract. Seriously, give him a fucking run of games!


----------



## Curry

Joel said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7758016.stm
> 
> Scroll to the bottom.


Arshavin 6th?
Senna 11th?
Adebayor 12th?

That just doesn't make sense in my head.


----------



## united_07

Spanish media, COPE, are reporting we've made a €30m bid for Ander Herrera, no idea how reliable COPE are though


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Spanish media, COPE, are reporting we've made a €30m bid for Ander Herrera, no idea how reliable COPE are though














I know it's 99% likely BS


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Spanish media, COPE, are reporting we've made a €30m bid for Ander Herrera, no idea how reliable COPE are though


Apparently he has a €36 million buy-out clause.

Vintage Ed...


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently he has a €36 million buy-out clause.
> 
> Vintage Ed...


:lmao if it's true then fuck me ed, the extra few euros should be fucking pennies to us.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently he has a €36 million buy-out clause.
> 
> Vintage Ed...


dont worry, im sure he'll come back with a €31m offer if the first bid gets rejected


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal to make a £40m bid for a German international.

Probably Draxler who has a £38m release clause. Could be Reus, or Ozil. Doubt it, though. Highly doubt it, actually. Draxler for £40m sounds awful, but this is what happens.

Apparently Reus' release clause is just £30m. Not sure how. I'd pay that shit, and then some.


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> Spanish media, COPE, are reporting we've made a €30m bid for Ander Herrera, no idea how reliable COPE are though


COPE we're first people to break the Thiago to Bayern Munich story earlier on in the window. Herrera has €36m release clause in his deal & we have to pay it in full otherwise Bilbao won't even entertain the idea & Herrera have to tell them that wants join us & really force through a move. and getting players out of there is so difficult but trying to do it in space of few days before the window shuts will be near impossible.

Use to be a CAM/no10 but converted to more deeper CM last 2 seasons, he didnt have greatest of season last season but hardly anyone did at Bilbao bit his was very impressive in 11-12, even though it was painful watching us getting outplayed at OT last year by Bilbao I would be lying if said I wasn't impressed by that side there performance on night was amazing & Herrera played big importnat role in them winning that game.


----------



## seabs

*I'd take him over Fellaini even for the extra few million. Lovely player if he plays like he did the season before last.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Apparently Frank De Boer confirmed on Dutch TV that Eriksen has completed his medical and pretty much all paperwork for his move to Spurs. So we could potentially announce Lamela, Eriksen and Chiriches tomorrow. Wow. Please don't steal any of them, Roman.


----------



## DA

:kobe7


----------



## Liam Miller

Good window to be a spurs fan, minus selling bale.


----------



## united_07

Guardian are saying Everton have turned down a £36m bid for Baines and Fellaini, and the Mirror are saying they want £25m for each, no way is Baines, 29 in a couple of months with under 2 years left in his contract, worth that much


----------



## kingfunkel

Well Bilbao have signed Beñat so maybe it leaves the door open for Herrera to leave. I'm a massive Herrera fan but he's not worth £30m


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Guardian are saying Everton have turned down a £36m bid for Baines and Fellaini, and the Mirror are saying they want *£25m for each,* no way is Baines, 29 in a couple of months with under 2 years left in his contract, worth that much


----------



## ABK

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Apparently Frank De Boer confirmed on Dutch TV that Eriksen has completed his medical and pretty much all paperwork for his move to Spurs. So we could potentially announce Lamela, Eriksen and Chiriches tomorrow. Wow. *Please don't steal any of them, Roman.*


You can't keep them away from Roman if he wants them...:kobe3


----------



## Srdjan99

Spurs is going to give Utd. And Chelsea a run for their money this season. Chirichesmis gonna be the best CB of the season, mark my words


----------



## Cliffy

united_07 said:


> Guardian are saying Everton have turned down a £36m bid for Baines and Fellaini, and the Mirror are saying they want £25m for each, no way is Baines, 29 in a couple of months with under 2 years left in his contract, worth that much


Fuck both of them.

Ed needs to nail down the Herrera deal.


----------



## DA

> Liverpool have made a surprise move for the veteran goalkeeper Shay Given as Brendan Rodgers seeks experienced cover for Simon Mignolet.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/29/liverpool-brendan-rodgers-shay-given


:kobe7 :kobe7 :kobe7


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal withdraw from Cabaye and Guaita negotiations. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

:wenger2


----------



## Cliffy

:lmao


----------



## Green Light

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal withdraw from Cabaye and Guaita negotiations.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

















I read earlier Pards expects him to play against Fulham. Someone better give that boy a clip round the ear for his behaviour though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao


Don't laugh yet they may try for ozil and di maria :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

This summer has been nothing but LIES and LIES. 

I'm pretty mad, guys. Don't think you understand how mad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> This summer has been nothing but LIES and LIES.
> 
> I'm pretty mad, guys. Don't think you understand how mad.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Bild reporting that Schalke are after Adebayor.


----------



## reDREDD

maybe city should be going for shay given

also, i keep forgetting adebayor exists

theyre probably signing him since schalke realised theyre playing us. Maybe they can get Chicharito on loan and unretire louis saha while theyre at it :wenger2


----------



## DA

> Brazil international Kaka says he wants to leave Real Madrid before the transfer window closes.
> 
> "The club knows I want to leave and I would like them to help me find a solution for my exit," he said.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23893239?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


Sturridge

Coutinho - Kaka - Suarez​
:side:


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> Guardian are saying Everton have turned down a £36m bid for Baines and Fellaini, and the Mirror are saying they want £25m for each, no way is Baines, 29 in a couple of months with under 2 years left in his contract, worth that much


I imagine Everton be far more willing to let Felliani go the Baines. This is staring contest between 2 clubs. with Everton trying squeeze us out picture by demanding an amount we know we won't pay for both maybe we might pay 25m for Felliani but even then i wouldn't say that's a given. Also think kenwright is being smart here as 2 people in question both like to join us this summer & in case of both for different reasons selling them now makes most sense, Felliani had good season & at 25 now prob best time sell him due to his value & release clause expiring & McCarthy at Wigan is good replacment but valued at 15-20m while Baines has 2 years left run on his current deal & at 28 this now is last time can sell him for a good high price. 

Both are important players for Everton that rather not lose but they know if the money is "right" then they will both go, kenwright has every right to demand whatever he wants with few days of window left this will go down to the wire on deadline day IMO. I think both would like to join us & Kenwright will make it as hard as he he can so his trying force our hands & I think both Baines & Felliani if they really want the move will have to play a big part as well in trying force through there moves, this one seems like going to rumble on for another few days at least.


----------



## reDREDD

kaka 2 arsenal


----------



## MyWord

In the Spanish interview he gave that is a bit more fuller than the English translate, Kaka indicated he would prefer to go back to Brazil however the market is closed for now. I presume that means a short term loan is possible until it reopens.


----------



## Joel

Probably back to Milan if they don't be cheap cunts.


----------



## reDREDD

Kaka to Milan would be fantastic

Especially seeing as out of all italian clubs this season, they spent the least

With fiorentina, Lazio, Roma, Juve, Napoli all getting reinforcements, they certainly need more firepower

Especially to torment Barca with


----------



## Mikey Damage

TNA_WWE said:


>


Madder.

YAYA SANOGO. If Giroud goes down with a serious injury, it's YAYA SANOGO for the next 3 months. Prem, Carling Cup, CL, etc. YAYA SANOGO. From ligue 2 to the main (only) striker on a club in major competitions.

Pitiful. I fully expect Giroud to get hurt on Sunday, as a result of this incompetence.


----------



## etched Chaos

Fret not ABH, we did the medicals hours ago, Roman has missed his window of opportunity. He should've had his boy Kia on the case.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Mikey Damage said:


> Madder.
> 
> YAYA SANOGO. If Giroud goes down with a serious injury, it's YAYA SANOGO for the next 3 months. Prem, Carling Cup, CL, etc. YAYA SANOGO. From ligue 2 to the main (only) striker on a club in major competitions.
> 
> Pitiful. I fully expect Giroud to get hurt on Sunday, as a result of this incompetence.


You could always move Walcott in the middle again, Cazorla and Ox that Japanese kid in the wings.


Or Bendtner, who will be like a new signing. :wenger


----------



## reDREDD

i cant find willian on fifa

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

and Mkhitaryan too. enaldo


----------



## Razor King

Well, how can a team in the CL, Prem, FA Cup, and COC have only one established striker in the squad? Podolski is more of a second striker, while Walcott is a winger.

Problem is there aren't even that many quality strikers out there anymore.

Also, we need to get moving for di Maria. Perfect winger for us. God forbid, when Rosicky goes down, what the heck are we supposed to do? Or worse, Cazorla... :wenger


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry

JOAL.COM said:


> i cant find willian on fifa
> 
> what the fuck is this shit


I've spent years wishing I could sign Darijo Srna at right back...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Razor King said:


> Well, how can a team in the CL, Prem, FA Cup, and COC have only one established striker in the squad? Podolski is more of a second striker, while Walcott is a winger.
> 
> Problem is there aren't even that many quality strikers out there anymore.
> 
> Also, we need to get moving for di Maria. Perfect winger for us. God forbid, when Rosicky goes down, what the heck are we supposed to do? Or worse, Cazorla... :wenger
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is Rosicky the one playing wide when he and Cazorla play together? I thought it was TR7 behind the striker and Cazorla as a winger.

Or seriously, Bendtner. ique2


----------



## Hamada

Arnold Tricky said:


> Bild reporting that Schalke are after Adebayor.


Hahaha! That's made my morning.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

strange article saying we could buy alderweireld, loan him to atletico and buy demichellis. which doesnt make sense as atletico can afford alderweireld.


----------



## Irish Jet

Herrera for €30m?

Christ. If ever a bid screamed desperation.


----------



## united_07

Marca are saying we're going to try everything to sign him










seems all the papers over there are speculating on the deal, AS says we only offered €27m, el confidencial says the first bid has been rejected and a new bid is already being prepared


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

kaka out of favor at madrid. good for a united bid or is kaka little bit past it?


----------



## Kiz

kevin prince boateng apparently having a medical at schalke

i would be very surprised if after this kaka isn't back at milan


----------



## Irish Jet

Just saw this:










:lmao


----------



## Vader

Thought the killer whale was Barton and was really confused.


----------



## Irish Jet

Vader said:


> Thought the killer whale was Barton and was really confused.


lots of twitter followers

BIG NAME SIGNING


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

1 down, 2 to go?


----------



## united_07

Bilbao officially confirm they rejected a €30m offer for Herrera, say the release clause, €36m, must be met

edit: Sky Italia are saying we've bid on De Rossi as well, but it was rejected :lmao

all summer and if thats true we make three bids for midfielders in one day


----------



## seabs

*Fuck just pay the extra €6m and get him. Would be just what we need if he can adapt to the league. No idea why'd we want De Rossi though. *


----------



## Humph

KPB joins Schalke, good but random signing.


----------



## The Monster

Seabs said:


> *Fuck just pay the extra €6m and get him. Would be just what we need if he can adapt to the league. No idea why'd we want De Rossi though. *


About to post the exact same thing. 

If true we are about to offer another bid then I would presume we will just offer the €36M in Herrera release clause, as its the only way that Bilbao will sell to us is if we offer that exact €36m amount & not even a penny lower. Also sounds like if we did offer that amount then they would let him go as well. I just offer it screw it he be tiny bit less expensive then our most expensive transfer by couple of hundred grand by my reckoning. But his the type of CM we could really do with, what's weird though is first the timing why so late in the day with 3 days of the window left to go & second after trying so hard to get a "marque" star signing why the hell didnt we just go in for Herrera before hand when have Manchester United ever brought proven world stars? the only recent case is RvP last summer otherwise we buy young player with high potential & turn them into great & better players over time. Thats been the case for years & years. And potentially signing Herrera would represent just that?

As for £30m value some may say its to much but transfers now days for young players you have to overpay. How many players go for what is considered "fair" value? Not many. If you want a good young player with bags of potential then you got to overpay even if its by few million thats just how it is. SAF & Gill never liked doing it but if the player in question wanted move to us & type personality & player we needed they they did always offer bit more to clinch the deal if you don't do it you end up missing out & your lose will become someone's else's gain. Ask Arsenal fans what option they would prefer while sounds cruel to pick of them. I doubt they would complain about overpaying by few extra million for good players if doing so meant they did in the end land them. Them not overpaying/not bidding enough has seem them miss out on to many players over the last few years. If given the choice I rather us over pay even by a few extra million then lose out cos we didnt seem to think that player x isnt worth that was type of valuation.

Also we not in a position to complain. They is just 3 days left of this window & we need a CM & the ironic thing is Herrera is type of cm we could do with & by offering the €6M then Bilbao seem like they would sell to us. I'd wrap up this deal ASAP & don't look look back. Wasting time over it & letting it drag on will make this transfer even harder then it ever needs to be.


----------



## Irish Jet

Herrera simply isn't THAT good. His ceiling isn't too high as a prospect either, at 24 he's not that much better than Cleverley. Who I don't rate at all.

€36m would be fucking scandalous. If we're willing to pay that for him we should have doubled and offered it for Fabregas or Modric.

De Rossi I'd fucking love. Even now, he's just a fucking legend.


----------



## reDREDD

but hes a spanish mid


----------



## Humph

JOAL.COM said:


> but hes a spanish mid


----------



## Kiz

so celtic can get a permit for biton but we couldn't.

scandalous. that really is fucking bullshit.


----------



## seabs

*I've never ever seen Cleverley play teams off the pitch like Herrera did as part of that 11/12 Bilbao team. Doubt I ever will too. He'd improve us in a position that badly needs improving. Not bothered if he's overpriced. We're not in a position to negotiate quite frankly and I don't care if we overpay for a player that improves our team. Not sure how paying 70m for Fabregas or Modric if we'll pay 36m for him is at all logical. Neither is worth 70m either so we're paying a stupid amount rather than an amount we can afford at least. It's not a guaranteed success but no foreign transfer is. No transfer period is actually. The potential around the players we already have is there though and quite frankly our midfield is crying out for the type of flair that he brings.*


----------



## Kiz

should up it to 55 mil and get muniain over as well.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seabs said:


> *I've never ever seen Cleverley play teams off the pitch like Herrera did as part of that 11/12 Bilbao team. Doubt I ever will too. He'd improve us in a position that badly needs improving. Not bothered if he's overpriced. We're not in a position to negotiate quite frankly and I don't care if we overpay for a player that improves our team. Not sure how paying 70m for Fabregas or Modric if we'll pay 36m for him is at all logical. Neither is worth 70m either so we're paying a stupid amount rather than an amount we can afford at least. It's not a guaranteed success but no foreign transfer is. No transfer period is actually. The potential around the players we already have is there though and quite frankly our midfield is crying out for the type of flair that he brings.*


It's not money so if it's him or no one I'd obviously take him.

What's bothering me is our ridiculous valuing of players. We start low for Fellaini/Baines and now we start with THIS for Herrera? Makes no fucking sense. We may as well have just came straight out and activated the clause if we're going to bid that instead of adding another failed bid to the resume.


----------



## Kiz

at least they're close to what herrera is worth.


----------



## Humph

Would love to see an Arsenal one.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Missed out Holtby, Adebayor and BAE too. Though the latter two are probably leaving anyway.


----------



## Kiz

i highly doubt holtby will be at spurs by monday. possibly back to schalke on loan or something. he doesn't fit in anywhere.


----------



## Mikey Damage

£36m for Herrera is stupid money. 

The market is broken. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

it's euros, not pounds.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Kiz said:


> i highly doubt holtby will be at spurs by monday. possibly back to schalke on loan or something. he doesn't fit in anywhere.


He's far better than Siggurdsson. Plus he played really well last night and scored a belter, I don't see any reason he'll be leaving.


----------



## seabs

Kiz said:


> should up it to 55 mil and get muniain over as well.


*He'd be ideal for us too. Would take either or both in a heartbeat.*


----------



## etched Chaos

I'm in a good mood today, enjoy these like I am, while I wait for the Lamela confirmation and shirt photos.


----------



## united_07

I'd love it if we got Muniain, love it :loveit



brilliant player, wont happen though as we probably arent interested and he's got a release clause of €40m apparently


----------



## Silent Alarm

Have to hand it to Woodward. From completely unknown to me to the top of my football shitlist in just three short months.

Incompetent cunt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kiz said:


> it's euros, not pounds.


Still. That's more than enough for a player of his quality. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos

Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 52s

We are delighted to announce that we've reached agreement with AS Roma for the transfer of Erik Lamela #THFC pic.twitter.com/FVBCSDcpnv
View photo


----------



## tommo010

:mark::mark:


----------



## CGS

Can Spurs and Chelsea stop signing every attacker possible plz


----------



## etched Chaos

Now Eriksen is the last one to get done, until of course Levy ninja's Deadline Day.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

:hb


----------



## Vader

Spurs' defence is going to take a pounding against some teams who play with width, there's no chance that their wingers (Lennon aside) are tracking back and the weaknesses of Walker and Rose will be massively exploited. They'll be fun to play as on FIFA/FM though.


----------



## tommo010

CGS said:


> Can Spurs and Chelsea stop signing every attacker possible plz


Want an Adebayor? he's in fairly good condition hardly used, works great for the first year. :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Vader said:


> Spurs' defence is going to take a pounding against some teams who play with width, there's no chance that their wingers (Lennon aside) are tracking back and the weaknesses of Walker and Rose will be massively exploited. They'll be fun to play as on FIFA/FM though.


If we play 4-3-3 then the wingers aren't supposed to track back, they're supposed to stay up high for quick counters. With two of Sandro/Capoue/Paulinho/Dembele probably playing every game we'll be absolutely fine in defence.


----------



## Kiz

bale to madrid to be announced after eriksen is announced.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Apparently the Lamela deal was done in time so he could make an appearance against Arsenal on Sunday. Beautiful.


----------



## Kiz

fifa silver goat teemu pukki having a medical at celtic


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Bad enough Arsenal get fucking nobody, but when Spurs are making signings like this...It's just that much worse


----------



## Razor King

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Is Rosicky the one playing wide when he and Cazorla play together? I thought it was TR7 behind the striker and Cazorla as a winger.
> 
> Or seriously, Bendtner. ique2


Yes, Rosicky plays behind the striker, while Cazorla plays on the left.


----------



## Joel

AlienBountyHunter said:


> *If we play 4-3-3 then the wingers aren't supposed to track back*, they're supposed to stay up high for quick counters. With two of Sandro/Capoue/Paulinho/Dembele probably playing every game we'll be absolutely fine in defence.


Trust me, in the Premier League you need your wingers to track back. It's one of the reasons our defence got fucked so hard when AVB was the manager. He told Mata and Sturridge not to track back and Cole and Bosingwa/Ivanovic had their worst moments in a Chelsea shirt. 

Not to mention in our first half of the season last year where Mata and Hazard just refused to track back and we leaked so many goals.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I didn't mean do fuck all, but the whole point of a 4-3-3 is really for counter attacking football. When without the ball, the midfield should flatten out and help cover the wide areas. In formations like 4-2-3-1, without the ball teams basically become two banks of four. So yeah, a 4-3-3 does potentially mean a few more leaked goals if not played correctly, but with our incredibly high defensive line there shouldn't be much room in the midfield for the opposition anyway, and we can win the ball back quickly without allowing them to settle. Obviously that's the basic plan, if a team like Arsenal holds onto the ball for a while then our wingers would naturally drop back further.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Yeah, Rodgers also makes his wingers track back. That's why Downing played so much last year, and even Suarez was going back when he played on the wing vs Arsenal at Emirates.

And you have to do that because full backs now have more attacking mentality than ever.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Yes but Liverpool played 4-2-3-1 last year, hence the wingers dropping back to create two banks of four.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Holtby to join his boyhood club before the close of the window.


----------



## Kiz

17 year old danilo to join liverpool from vasco for 4 mil euros according to the reliable globo esporte

a sig for you irish jet


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Mozza said:


> Holtby to join his boyhood club before the close of the window.


I agree.


----------



## Liam Miller

For The Win said:


>


"bought the planet jupiter" :lmao


----------



## EGame

Milan sold KPB. 

LMAO full retard at it's best.


----------



## Kiz

so bale will cost more than enaldo but will be reported as less than enaldo so enaldo doesn't need to clean sand out of his vagina.

still, :lol at the thought that gareth bale is/will be the most expensive player in history.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter




----------



## Kiz

crystal palace in talks with bendtner

re-uniting the EGO DREAM TEAM of bendtner and chamakh. they'll bang in 50 goals each in their minds, be lucky to reach a collective of 5.


----------



## Liam Miller

Levy has robbed them blind.


----------



## Shepard

I'd take Bendtner back here. No joke. If his wages weren't ridiculous he actually has very good hold up play and was the best partner we've ever had for Sessegnon. Just a shame our wingers were garbage back then and he spent most of his time trying to get the ball from out wide. Could very much do a job for Palace. Thankfully won't make the game against us anyway. Him and Phillips would spell doom for us in terms of Sods law.

Just saw on twitter there that Ki is due for a medical with us with a view to a loan. Plz. We're crying out for a playmaker. Less likely but a Nocerino link was doing the rounds earlier. I'm certainly skeptical but I also said the same for Giaccherini :side:


----------



## Razor King

Chamakh doesn't have ego problems. He just didn't fit our style and Wenger dropped him immediately after van Man returned from injury--despite his great goal scoring reords during the start of his stint with us.

On the other hand, Bendy...


----------



## Goku

Kiz said:


> crystal palace in talks with bendtner
> 
> re-uniting the EGO DREAM TEAM of bendtner and chamakh. they'll bang in 50 goals each in their minds, be lucky to reach a collective of 5.


On the bright side, they're 20% of the way there.


----------



## seabs

*Chamakh and Bendtner are better than the attacking options they currently have. Technically currently have Chamakh but my point is the same. Phillips will get them some vital goals off the bench but they can't be starting him for 30 odd games a season. *


----------



## Jaxx

Sakho and Ilori to Liverpool could be done over the weekend according to BBC. 

Defence force of Agger, Kolo, Sakho, Skrtel and Ilori. Not too shabby, though wouldn't be surprised if Skrtel plays his last game for Liverpool against United.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Sakho going to Liverpool for 23 million. Good for LP, got the future France capt.


----------



## DA

:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

Liverpool will pay 23m for a cb but we won't pay 30-35m for a Cm :lol


----------



## Kiz

kaka could be leaving for free to milan

61 mil down the gurgler.


----------



## Daiko

Principino said:


> Sakho and Ilori to Liverpool could be done over the weekend according to BBC.


----------



## EGame

Bitches be mirin


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Sarcasm1 said:


> Sakho going to Liverpool for 23 million. Good for LP, got the future France capt.


13 million euros and both (Llori too) are expected for medicals in the next day or so.

Ben Smith also reporting that Liverpool interest in Yarmolenko is real and a deal will probably be reached on deadline day.

Business has picked up /ross


----------



## wkdsoul

Fuck i well wanted City to pick up Rami and Sakho..


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

VIVA LA ARSENAL


----------



## Kiz

md saying alderweireld has signed for atletico.

gooood. come to us demichelis.


----------



## Hamada

For The Win said:


>


:lmao

"Bweatf of fwesh air"

"If I see Gareth Bale again, I will rest my double chin on his head"


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate




----------



## haribo

So, who will make a purchase first; United or Arsenal? Or neither? 



Joel said:


> Trust me, in the Premier League you need your wingers to track back.


Only reason we still play Valencia. :moyes1


----------



## Jaxx

Sakho will cost £13m, he's in the last year of his contract and PSG are gutted to be losing him.


----------



## etched Chaos

Are Liverpool wise in telling the BBC they want to sign these guys? Surely they're scared of us swooping in and then Chelski swooping in once the medicals are done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Milan, United, and 2nd Prem club in for Kaka.


----------



## CGS

etched Chaos said:


> Are Liverpool wise in telling the BBC they want to sign these guys? Surely they're scared of us swooping in and then Chelski swooping in once the medicals are done.


Nah Spurs & Chelsea are too busy scouting every attacker in the world to worry about defence.


----------



## etched Chaos

CGS said:


> Nah Spurs & Chelsea are too busy scouting every attacker in the world to worry about defence.


You have a point, we signed Vlad the Impaler, getting more defenders isn't necessary with him in our ranks.


----------



## Curry

Mikey Damage said:


> Milan, United, and 2nd Prem club in for Kaka.





CGS said:


> Nah Spurs & Chelsea are too busy scouting every attacker in the world to worry about defence.


:terry


----------



## Mikey Damage

Eriksen official.

What the fuck.


----------



## CGS

Surely one or two mids have to be going over the weekend.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AVB still wants a striker. Maybe Hernandez.


----------



## EGame

Damn Spurs going in dry. 

FUARK


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

rip Eriksen to Liverpool rumours 2010-2013

With him and Jovetic gone we've lost the two mainstays in the transfer windows.

Also Mama's friend posted this on twitter










Translated as: "With Sakho just an hour ago, PSG is now over, shame, direction Liverpool now, very strong too."

Sweet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Holy shit, what a day. 3 top players signed. And I can finally bring out this gif I found without worrying someone won't sign.


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> AVB still wants a striker. Maybe Hernandez.


absolutely no chance of them signing Hernandez


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

:lol


----------



## CGS

Fuck were Spurs when we were in for Big andeh & Downing


----------



## DA

Only shining light from Spurs dominating the Transfer Window has been the GIFS.

How good is Sakho in the air? Because the internet says he is shorter than Agger, who lately has been as good in the air as an elephant in a paper airplane.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

If Bale's fee is £86m (might turn out to be a little less though) then we still make a profit this summer. :lmao


----------



## tommo010

Come home from work and Eriksen is signed? :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## etched Chaos

I think the thread should be renamed to; All Your Player Belong to Spurs


----------



## tommo010

etched Chaos said:


> I think the thread should be renamed to; All Your Player Belong to Spurs


Or simply "The Spurs Transfer Thread"


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal in for......Kalou.

My thoughts?


----------



## DA

Noyk, Bryan.D- Opinions on Thiago Ilori plz?

Anark (only 'sort of a French guy' I know on here)- Opinions on Mamadou Sakho plz?


----------



## Joel

etched Chaos said:


> I think the thread should be renamed to; All Your Player Belong to Spurs unless Chelsea want them


I think I have improved your submission :lelbron


----------



## etched Chaos

Joel said:


> I think I have improved your submission :lelbron


Here is the new and improved, Chelski proof version.

All Your Player Belong to Spurs unless Levy wants to distract Chelski with Willian


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal in for Julian Draxler. £40m bid. Supposedly, his release clause is that amount. Schalke want £60m.

Funny bit, this bid could be the work of director Ivan Gazidis. And NOT Arsene. Good. Spend behind his back.


----------



## etched Chaos

Schalke will never give him up voluntarily.


----------



## Goku

Why wasn't Arsenal in for Eriksen? Or Tello? Or Schurrle? Or somebody?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jeremy Wilson suggests that two of Ozil, Di Maria, Draxler and then Kaka is on the table.

Ugh.

These newspapers don't know shit.


----------



## haribo

If Eriksen is only 11.5m...what the FUCK was the rest of Europe doing?


----------



## etched Chaos

haribo said:


> If Eriksen is only 11.5m...what the FUCK was the rest of Europe doing?


Stuck on hold whilst Levy and Franco swooped in and got the deal done.


----------



## united_07

So according to the papers we want Herrera, De Rossi, Fellaini and Baines in the final couple of days before the window shuts


----------



## Desecrated

With all the talk of Eriksen's progress suddenly slowing down, I don't think he would of been a high target. But it's surprising some Italian clubs like Milan or Roma didn't go balls in.


----------



## steamed hams

Eriksen to Spurs as well :lmao hory sheet



etched Chaos said:


> I think the thread should be renamed to; All Your Player Belong to Spurs


THIS


----------



## united_07

the indepdent's sport cover :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal in for......Kalou.
> 
> My thoughts?


If it's any consolation it will probably pan out like any rumoured target and just not happen


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> So according to the papers we want Herrera, De Rossi, Fellaini and Baines in the final couple of days before the window shuts


Will take them all for 40m if you throw Kaka & Mata in there :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

And yet arsenal have champions league football :wenger2



We should just throw 50m in for ander and afroman or 25m and whatever roma want for de rossi whether it's 15, 18 or 22m who cares.


----------



## steamed hams

It's a shame (for them :terry) Spurs only have one top striker.


----------



## etched Chaos

steamed hams said:


> It's a shame (for them :terry) Spurs only have one top striker.


Aye, Levy needed to leave a few holes for him to fill on Deadline Day.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

You're welcome, Spurs. Would be funny if Real pull the plug on Bale now. :troll If Levy keeps whining, they just might.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

ThePhenomRises said:


> You're welcome, Spurs. Would be funny if Real pull the plug on Bale now. :troll If Levy keeps whining, they just might.


Theoretically if that were to happen what would the loss due to the humongous wages be (If any)?


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Hank Scorpio said:


> Theoretically if that were to happen what would the loss due to the humongous wages be (If any)?


For Real? Nothing is done until Bale passes a medical anyway, so until then, it will not cost a dime apart from the comparatively minuscule travel expenses.


----------



## Razor King

We've bid £75 million for Ozil, di Maria, and Benzema. Not sure what to make of this.

I'm not sure but I heard that a Spanish club has bid 40 million for Suarez. Most likely Madrid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

ThePhenomRises said:


> For Real? Nothing is done until Bale passes a medical anyway, so until then, it will not cost a dime apart from the comparatively minuscule travel expenses.


I meant for Spurs

I'm assuming that Lamela and Eriksen didn't come here on the cheap


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

And what is the source of this latest rumour?

Twitter rumour, I imagine. Similar to every other dunce who takes that place as gospel.


----------



## Razor King

Yes, Twitter. But I doubt anybody considers it legit. The only reason I'm positing it is because we are interested in signing di Maria.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Hank Scorpio said:


> I meant for Spurs
> 
> I'm assuming that Lamela and Eriksen didn't come here on the cheap


Oh yes. Well, as I said, they'd be screwed.  But even so, if the medical hasn't been done by Spurs, they can exit the deal.

Look at this news from 2003: http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=83791.html

Real Madrid had made a deal and even signed a contract with Gabriel Milito but were free to pull out until Milito passed a medical. He didn't, and the move never happened. I guess in hindsight, Real's medical tests proved to be spot on. Milito retired at just 30 (supposed to be a defender's peak) due to knee injuries over his subsequent career.

I'm assuming, though, that Real will announce the Bale deal soon now that Spurs have made their signings, so Spurs will probably complete their medicals after it.


----------



## Destiny

Looks as though we'll be trying to get Sakho, Ilori and Moses (loan).

Pretty insane transfer window for Spurs, they've signed some quality players. 

Wouldn't want to sell Suarez now, it's too late.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

ThePhenomRises said:


> Oh yes. Well, as I said, they'd be screwed.  But even so, if the medical hasn't been done by Spurs, they can exit the deal.
> 
> Look at this news from 2003: http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=83791.html
> 
> Real Madrid had made a deal and even signed a contract with Gabriel Milito but were free to pull out until Milito passed a medical. He didn't, and the move never happened. I guess in hindsight, Real's medical tests proved to be spot on. Milito retired at just 30 (supposed to be a defender's peak) due to knee injuries over his subsequent career.
> 
> I'm assuming, though, that Real will announce the Bale deal soon now that Spurs have made their signings, so Spurs will probably complete their medicals after it.


We've already completed the medicals for the three players we signed today. They did them all yesterday (Y)


----------



## ThePhenomRises

AlienBountyHunter said:


> We've already completed the medicals for the three players we signed today. They did them all yesterday (Y)


Oh? I didn't know.  Well, there's really no risk. Real want Bale, so they'll just sign him and end the saga now. Plus Spurs wouldn't have spent like crazy without some assurances. It's not like Spurs CAN'T independently afford these players either. It's supposed to be a structured fee over a couple of years for Bale anyway (reportedly).


----------



## Mikey Damage

JFC.

Chelsea rejected €35m bid for Mata from Spurs?

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH, SPURS.


----------



## DA

OMFG.

AT WHAT POINT DOES THE GOVERNMENT STEP IN AND PUT A STOP TO THIS?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mofos trying to win the prem, and europa league it seems.


----------



## Death Rider

Spurs are killing football 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Gambit said:


> Spurs are killing football
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Koff with that shit. 

They're making what, an £80m(?) profit on one player and have spent like £90m? 

From my understanding they're only spending £10m of their own money. 

I imagine the Spurs fans will have more accurate figures than I posted, mind.


----------



## reDREDD

kick spurs out of football


----------



## Death Rider

Mozza said:


> Koff with that shit.
> 
> They're making what, an £80m(?) profit on one player and have spent like £90m?
> 
> From my understanding they're only spending £10m of their own money.
> 
> I imagine the Spurs fans will have more accurate figures than I posted, mind.


It was clearly a joke...... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA

lol Mozza


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Gambit said:


> It was clearly a joke......
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


KOFF


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lol, I'm pretty sure that Mata bid happened a few days ago. Once it was rejected we moved onto Eriksen. I'd doubt we want both. Though fuck it, BUY EVERYONE.


----------



## CGS

WORKED :vince2


----------



## Liam Miller

Let me guess sky italia?


----------



## Chr1st0

Doesn't matter all those new spurs players they'll still end outside of the top 4


----------



## Joel

Mozza said:


> Koff with that shit.
> 
> They're making what, an £80m(?) profit on one player and have spent like £90m?
> 
> From my understanding they're only spending £10m of their own money.
> 
> I imagine the Spurs fans will have more accurate figures than I posted, mind.


They haven't really spent any money since they sold Caulker for £9m, Parker for £4(?)m and I think more. The cunts have spent £90 something million and have made a profit. What the actual fuck?!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter




----------



## Daiko

What are the chances of Spurs still fucking this up and ending up in 5th?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Every chance, definitely. This is SPURS we're talking about.


----------



## CGS

Certainly a chance when your basically implementing a whole new team. Of which pretty much every player signed hasn't even played in the premier league.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Though even if we did finish 5th, it's not like all our new players would suddenly fuck off. AVB and Levy are building a project so it's a longterm thing rather than a one-year quick fix.


----------



## CNew2

Too long term of a project and then you become... :wenger2

Minus all the spending and actually trying to improve your table position. Actually, come to think of it, that's not like Arsene at all


----------



## Screwball

With Eriksen, Tottenham have taken their spending spree to over £100mil, anything other than a top four place will be a disappointment, Arsenal should be worried.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If they don't get fourth with that squad they may as well just pack it in and end the football club.


----------



## Redix

Spurs have done a fantastic job on the market but the only bad transfer is the Chrches one. 8.5 mil £ for an unproven horseface from a bush league is not a good transfer. They needed Alderweireld from Ajax, the guy was million times better and cheaper.


----------



## Desecrated

Redix said:


> Spurs have done a fantastic job on the market but the only bad transfer is the Chrches one. 8.5 mil £ for an unproven horseface from a bush league is not a good transfer. They needed Alderweireld from Ajax, the guy was million times better and cheaper.


How can you make the connection that Alderweireld is 'a million times' better if by your own admission of not watching Chiriches if he is unproven? A big, strong defender that can carry the ball out of defence, imposing when marking players down could be what Spurs just needs. Alderweireld isn't either. Good on the ball, adaptible 'n' quick from the few Ajax games I've seen last year but they already have that in Vertonghen.


----------



## Srdjan99

Redix said:


> Spurs have done a fantastic job on the market but the only bad transfer is the Chrches one. 8.5 mil £ for an unproven horseface from a bush league is not a good transfer. They needed Alderweireld from Ajax, the guy was million times better and cheaper.


Wait and see, just wait and see..


----------



## Hamada

Desecrated said:


> How can you make the connection that Alderweireld is 'a million times' better


----------



## Desecrated

All the flag is missing is a picture of a bush. Can they grow bushes in Romania though or is the entire area muddy with twig & cardboard houses like the set of Borat indicated?


----------



## Srdjan99

That's the Belgium flag .


----------



## Desecrated

Ah fuck.

Well, the alignment is similiar and it's blue instead of black.


----------



## Srdjan99

Anyway, just wait and see Chiriches, he is a brilliant CB


----------



## Hamada

Toby is Belgian. Belgium are GOATs right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

Just don't let them take penalties :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hamada said:


>





Desecrated said:


> All the flag is missing is a picture of a bush. Can they grow bushes in Romania though or is the entire area muddy with twig & cardboard houses like the set of Borat indicated?


Jesus fucking Christ on a unicycle.


----------



## Desecrated

Mozza said:


> Jesus fucking Christ on a unicycle.


WHEN YOU COMPARE THEM IT'S NOT HARD TO SEE THE FUCK UP

But it is embarrassing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Crying here :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

The Belgium flag and the Romanian flag are nothing a like

anyway just seen this on the STV wesbite 



> Celtic are in discussions with Manchester United over the possibility of taking Netherlands under-21 Alexander Buttner on loan for the season.
> 
> The left-back signed for the reigning English champions in 2012 after four impressive years with Vitesse in the Netherlands, but has struggled to break into the first team.
> 
> Neil Lennon's side have been investigating the possibility of taking the player on loan for the season, a move that would be welcomed by the player according to his agent.
> 
> Aleksander Bursac, who represents Buttner, told STV: "Yes, Celtic would like to take the player on loan for the season.
> 
> "We feel it would greatly help the boy's development to be playing regularly at that level and in European football. Celtic are a really great club.
> 
> "They (Celtic) have been back and forward in dialogue with Manchester United. It's in their hands now as we are not sure if they want to release him."
> 
> Buttner may only have been involved in 13 games at Old Trafford, but has scored two goals for the club, scoring against Wigan and West Brom in the Premiership last season.


----------



## CGS

Desecrated :lmao. Outstanding sir :clap


----------



## united_07

> Netherlands under-21 Alexander Buttner


he's 24 and only played once for the u-21s 4 years ago fpalm


----------



## Kiz

demichelis pls


----------



## seabs

*Assuming Buttner going would mean more first team chances for Fabio. Yay.*


----------



## united_07

Seabs said:


> *Assuming Buttner going would mean more first team chances for Fabio. Yay.*


or baines possibly coming in...


----------



## Kenny

sakho and Tiago Ilori to have medicals soon apparently.

so i expect them in a tottenham shirt tomorrow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I recall reading yesterday about people saying Baines and Fellaini didn't travel with the squad yesterday, can't remember if it was here or elsewhere.. So if it was here..



Spoiler


----------



## haribo

I thought Tim Howard was Ryback :wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

T-HOW THE BIG GUY


----------



## Destiny

WE SAKHO.


----------



## Kiz

he is so black

like just really, really black.

like the opposite of fernandinho

good player too.


----------



## DA

A CENTREBACK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

he's like a shadow


----------



## Saviorxx

Sakho is good but very inconsistent, good luck to him at Liverpool.


----------



## DA

Saviorxx, how good is Sakho in the air?


----------



## Saviorxx

He is good in the air, he's still young and has plenty of time to improve and become a world class defender. But once again, he is inconsistent and can panic during 'hot' situations. Still, good signing for Liverpool. He had one year left on his contract with PSG though so if Liverpool really paid 23M€... :lmao


----------



## DA

Very good, thanks :kolo1


----------



## Kenny




----------



## CGS

:kolo1 :kolo1

WE NEGRITO NOW :suarez1


----------



## AEA

De Rossi rejects Manchester United Move

 Don't know it the source is any good though


----------



## Kenny

thiago llori at melwood

one in the cap


----------



## Rush

tiago and sakho? we CB now :kolo1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Nice nails, Ken.


----------



## CGS

WE LATIN, WE NEGRITO, WE DEPTH 

WE TOP 4 TROPHY??? :kolo1


----------



## Kenny

its our year

bring on them nervy 1-0 wins


----------



## Rush

we not top 4 trophy b/c all the mids/forwards are belong to spurs (sooner or later i should stop posting like that)


----------



## CGS

Huh just realised Ilori is Portuguese, Nigerian and English :lmao fucking hell mate



Rush said:


> we not top 4 trophy b/c all the mids/forwards are belong to spurs (sooner or later i should stop posting like that)


They can take all the strikers. We can just take all the defenders so no one can score while like KK said we just 1-0 our way to the top 4 trophy :kolo1


----------



## DA

Just 36 more goals, just 36 more clean sheets. :kolo1


----------



## Liam Miller

Since fergie has retired every club in europe has made a pact to not sell to united :side:

That is the reason surely.


----------



## etched Chaos

Our attackers>Your Defenders .


----------



## united_07

Now Turkish media are reporting that we've had a bid rejected for Sneijder :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Now Turkish media are reporting that we've had a bid rejected for Sneijder :lmao



Woody is fucking useless, he couldn't sign a piece of paper.


----------



## Humph

@LFCphoto
Lots of fake photos floating about today regarding Llori & Sakho. Maybe this one looks a little more legit? #LFC 



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Shepard

> Burak ‏@AliKemalDenizci5m
> Sunderland close to sign contract with Sow.


Same lad who broke #mate to us so hopefully.


----------



## CGS

AlexHumph said:


> @LFCphoto
> Lots of fake photos floating about today regarding Llori & Sakho. Maybe this one looks a little more legit? #LFC
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


:lmao :kolo1


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shepard said:


> Same lad who broke #mate to us so hopefully.


Sow?

Why?


----------



## NoyK

Donnacha said:


> *Noyk, Bryan.D- Opinions on Thiago Ilori plz?*
> 
> Anark (only 'sort of a French guy' I know on here)- Opinions on Mamadou Sakho plz?


Overrated, in my opinion. Decent against low tier league teams, but completely disappears against big teams like Benfica or Porto; even Braga.

But then again, you never know. Trying a different league might change him up; look at Matic.


----------



## united_07

Some apparent quotes from Herrera's father



> "Very difficult" for Ander Herrera to leave Athletic for #MUFC, so says his father.
> 
> Herrera's dad to Mundo Deportivo: "Ander's getting on very well at Athletic, very content. He's fought hard to come to this club." #MUFC
> 
> More from Herrera's dad: "It's #MUFC's decision...They've decided to opt for a creative player & thought about Ander."


----------



## DA

NoyK said:


> *Overrated*, in my opinion. Decent against low tier league teams, but *completely disappears against big teams* like Benfica or Porto; even Braga.
> 
> But then again, you never know. Trying a different league might change him up; look at Matic.


:jose

Thanks anyways :jose


----------



## NoyK

If you want to go after anyone in Sporting, go after Carillo. Absolute danger on the wings, only 22yo, I'm surprised he's still in Sporting to be honest.


Edit: Motherfucker, just like I said, he just fucked us up against Benfica, we're losing 1-0 :cussin:


----------



## Shepard

Mikey Damage said:


> Sow?
> 
> Why?


Because Sess is going and Wickham/Ji aren't ready yet is my guess. Di Canio always said he wanted 5 strikers.


----------



## Hamada

Ilori is part English isn't he? That explains the overrated part then. :terry


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> Some apparent quotes from Herrera's father


So in other words his happy where he is but the chance of moving to a club like manacheater united may not come around again. And reading that quote along with Bilbao president quotes. it suggests to me we have talked to the player & knows of our offer & if its a good offer no one can say no to & all parties can agree on then move goes ahead & if not his happy to stay there for the time being? Great so now I look forward to how we can work this potential deal out with 2 days left in this window & since Herrera is in squad face real madrid tomorrow if anything is to start happening it will need happen after that game is over tomorrow afternoon & we will need to offer that €36m release clause to start with though. At Least deadline day could be fun (maybe) as we have not had a exciting one since 2008 when signed Dimi....


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Some apparent quotes from Herrera's father


In other words he doesn't want to come unless we pay him enough, in which case it will be a dream come true after all of his hard work.

Move on. Get THE BIG GUY already.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I've been out all day, how many more players have we signed?

:troll


----------



## Liam Miller

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I've been out all day, how many more players have we signed?
> 
> :troll


Two, cocky and smug :terry


----------



## Screwball

Donnacha said:


> Noyk, Bryan.D- Opinions on Thiago Ilori plz?
> 
> Anark (only 'sort of a French guy' I know on here)- Opinions on Mamadou Sakho plz?



Not French but Sakho has had some issues regarding his maturity throughout his football career. He slapped a journalist in 2010 more recently he came under scrutiny by Leonardo for being "overweight" which led to him falling down the pecking order over the last year however he was once touted to be the next Thuram, he captioned PSG's first team when he was 17. He has bags of talent and a lot of untapped potential but he'll need babysitting then again a fresh start could make this an inspired signing because physically he's an animal and tactically years ahead of his age.


----------



## Silent Alarm

You've got 50 hours to get something done, Eddie.

If not, I will hunt you down.


----------



## DA

Tobit said:


> Not French but Sakho has had some issues regarding his maturity throughout his football career. He slapped a journalist in 2010 more recently he came under scrutiny by Leonardo for being "overweight" which led to him falling down the pecking order over the last year however he was once touted to be the next Thuram, he captioned PSG's first team when he was 17. He has bags of talent and a lot of untapped potential but he'll need babysitting then again a fresh start could make this an inspired signing because physically he's an animal and tactically years ahead of his age.


bama



> He slapped a journalist in 2010


:kolo1


----------



## united_07

:lmao


----------



## Hamada

I think you've got more chance of BIG TONY HIBBERT scoring a hat trick in the next game than Newcastle letting Cabaye go for £15m.


----------



## CGS

Gunners gonna go back in with a £15m bid for Cabaye? wonder if thats enough to secure him


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> :lmao


:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## CGS

huh seems like this got hidden somewere amongest all the other news stories. Atsu posted on his twitter












> Christian Atsu ‏@ChristianAtsu20 6h
> Blue is the colour. I'd like to thank my family and advisors for all the support Big season ahead.#cfc # Gh @ Vitesse pic.twitter.com/GQThNZiITA
> Details


Chelsea with that new attacker. Your move Spurs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

They're signing so many attacking players the papers aren't assed anymore FFS.

Gizza loan, Roman.


----------



## Liam Miller

Going on loan in holland isn't he?


----------



## haribo

A loan deal for De Rossi? Gee I wonder how that'll pan out.


----------



## CGS

Yeah I believe Chelsea said they are loaning him straight out. Not like they needed to sign him in the first place


----------



## united_07

Belgium media are reporting that Fellaini has been told he will be allowed to join United, fee rumoured to be £24m


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Belgium media are reporting that Fellaini has been told he will be allowed to join United, fee rumoured to be £24m


One down and four to go :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

If true, £1million more than his release fee :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Mozza said:


> If true, £1million more than his release fee :lmao


Don't laugh it's not woody's fault he's a bit slow.


----------



## Saviorxx

The great thing about Sakho is that he can also play as goalkeeper. Here's a pic of his last appearance in a PSG shirt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> Martinez asked if higher offer for Fellaini/Baines will be too much to resist: "No. We just want to get through the next 48 hours"


KOFF MOYELZ


----------



## united_07

usually very reliable when it comes to everton



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 1m
> Hearing that Everton and Man United HAVE agreed a deal for Fellaini, McCarthy will join the toffees and Powell will join Wigan



also local Bilbao paper is reporting Herrera has decided that he wants to join united, now its just up to the two clubs. Bilbao have brought 19 players with them for the game vs Madrid tomorrow incase the Herrera deal progresses, so we should know when the team news is announced, early kick off


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> usually very reliable when it comes to everton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *also local Bilbao paper is reporting Herrera has decided that he wants to join united, now its just up to the two clubs. Bilbao have brought 19 players with them for the game vs Madrid tomorrow incase the Herrera deal progresses, so we should know when the team news is announced, early kick off*


Heard all that bollocks with thiago for weeks.


----------



## reDREDD

apparently liverpool is getting moses


----------



## CGS

£2m loan deal + We pay his wages is what i've heard. Can't say I'd :mark: for it happening but it's far from the worse deal in the world to add a bit more depth to our squad. Thought Redead, Joel, ABK & Other Chelsea guys?


----------



## DA

MOSES WILL DELIVER US TO THE PROMISED LAND


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

united_07 said:


> usually very reliable when it comes to everton


I used to take everything FO said as gospel but since he tipped Steve Clark for the Everton job I stopped paying major attention.

One of the better ITK's, mind.


----------



## Curry

CGS said:


> £2m loan deal + We pay his wages is what i've heard. Can't say I'd :mark: for it happening but it's far from the worse deal in the world to add a bit more depth to our squad. Thought Redead, Joel, ABK & Other Chelsea guys?


We don't exactly need him with Mazacar De Schurlian in midfield so not having the wages is a decent enough idea. He's not exactly going to make Liverpool unstoppable so I'm all for it.


----------



## reDREDD

He wont win you the title but Moses is very very capable. Good dribbler, good pace, add good depth on the wings


----------



## Rush

NoyK said:


> Overrated, in my opinion. Decent against low tier league teams, but completely disappears against big teams like Benfica or Porto; even Braga.
> 
> But then again, you never know. Trying a different league might change him up; look at Matic.


how does a CB 'completely disappear'? :hmm:


----------



## Razor King

Have we signed anybody yet? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABK

Not the best of wingers out there, but Moses is a very good squad player. He's inconsistent though and his decision making is questionable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-------Giroud--------

DiMaria - Caz - Draxler

---- Ramsey - Arteta -


:ass


----------



## Mikey Damage

Razor, Monday shall be our day.

I know I've railed Arsenal ALL summer, but I still hold out hope he can pull this off. But if he doesn't, I will respect everything he's done for the club. He made Arsenal. But there comes a point where 4th place just isn't good enough.

Let's see if he has any tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Razor King

The only realistic option left is di Maria. I'd be f'kin over the Moon if we got him. Plays on either wings and perfect competition for Walcott.

I heard Kaka was available for free...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

im expecting about 3 signings announced tomorrow


----------



## united_07

According to Sid Lowe now spanish radio is reporting that Herrera has decided to stay with Bilbao, while another spanish media source is saying he's agreed a 5 year contract on €4m a year


fpalm


----------



## wabak

WILL IT EVER END


----------



## Kenny

Ilori and Sakho are hopefully at the game today.


----------



## CGS

wabak said:


> WILL IT EVER END


Yeah tomorrow :drake1


----------



## haribo

Saviorxx said:


> The great thing about Sakho is that he can also play as goalkeeper. Here's a pic of his last appearance in a PSG shirt.


Liverpool don't need another keeper.


----------



## Kenny

CGS said:


> Yeah tomorrow :drake1


ILORI AND SAKHO

sign PAPA in JANUARY

WE CB'N


----------



## united_07

Herrera only on the bench for Bilbao which seems to suggest something is happening


----------



## wabak

CGS said:


> Yeah tomorrow :drake1


8*D


----------



## Kiz

palermo keeper viviano apparently having a medical at arsenal


----------



## Rock316AE

Mourinho 

Schurrle
Van Ginkel 
Willian 
Eto'o 
Atsu 

Pretty good transfer window. Atsu will join Vitesse on loan.


----------



## Joel

Really not happy about Moses to Liverpool. He's not going to play week in week out there, so we shouldn't have allowed it. Should have tried to get hm to Swansea, so he could continue playing in Europe and he's better than Routledge, so he'd start the majority of gamess.

Plus, why the hell are we always nice to Liverpool? Give them £50m for absolutely nothing, give them Sturridge for pretty much nothing and now Moses on loan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

VIVIANO!

VIVIANO!

VIVIANO!


----------



## Mikey Damage

JFC

It's a LOAN. 

Cheap as motherfucking shit.


----------



## united_07

Bilbao manager says he expects Herrera to stay :moyes1

fuck sake fpalm


----------



## etched Chaos

Hey, United_07 you can have Tommy Carroll on loan if you want, he'll be the midfielder you've all dreamed of.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Very very close to a "Top Top Quality" German International that you will be delighted with. - @geoffarsenal

geoff broke the draxler bid a day before anyone else.


ozil or draxler?


:wenger


----------



## Srdjan99

Draxler>Ozil in FIFA


----------



## Joel

No one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

nah uh.

we got VIVIANO. cant be no one anymore.


----------



## Death Rider

podolski new contract


----------



## reDREDD

when podolski comes back, he will be like a new signing


----------



## Mikey Damage

well, yeah! duh. he's left footed, experienced international. podol is a great signing.


twitter is funny.

throwing out names like Ozil, Muller, Reus, etc. Not Draxler, though.


----------



## CGS

I still find it hilarious that Wenger is apparently gonna make a marquee signing on deadline day


----------



## Mikey Damage

Could be Bender. :side:

Bender is what we need, but it's not the flashy signing the fans are crying for.

If Reus isn't in Dortmund's lineup today, I'm going to have a problem. But I highly doubt they'd sell. They don't need to.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

If that match didn't wake moyes the fuck up about buying a mifielder I really dont know what will. bone achingly slow build up. and why start giggs. I know hes a legend but cmon!


----------



## Cliffy

Reus isn't going anywhere.

Dortmund would have to be stupid as fuck to sell him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Is tomorrow the day :moyes1


----------



## Goku

Reus wouldn't leave Dortmund at all.


----------



## united_07

> BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 10m
> David Moyes: "From what I saw today, I'm more than happy with what I've got...I wouldn't be worried if I didn't add to the squad." #MUFC



enaldo 



fpalm


----------



## MyWord

If anything it sounds like Moyes is just preparing for the possibility of not signing anyone. He can't exactly say 'That squads shit, I'm playing Giggs lol', how would the squad feel after that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

fuck you spurs ahahahhahaha


----------



## Mikey Damage

Flamini is looking like a great signing.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> Flamini is looking like a great signing.


Hleb, Kanu and Gilberto will be deadline day signings :wenger2


----------



## united_07

TNA_WWE said:


> Hleb, Kanu and Gilberto will be deadline day signings :wenger2


dont laugh about it, we could have scholes and neville in midfield next game :argh:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Goddamn it Levy why won't you spend some money?!

8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> dont laugh about it, we could have scholes and neville in midfield next game :argh:


Scholes is still better than cleverley and anderson :fergie

We should get beckham out of retirement while we're at it.


----------



## Destiny

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Goddamn it Levy why won't you spend some money?!
> 
> 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

PSG, United, Arsenal in for Ozil.

Wenger: "You will see what we will announce if we sign someone. Maybe we'll have a good surprise for you!"

Yeah, you better.


----------



## Destiny

Didn't Ozil say that he was happy at Madrid just recently? I would love to see Ozil in the EPL but not at Arsenal or United. 

He would look good in a Liverpool kit tbh.

:lebron8


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kiz, City in for Mata? 



Arsene's smile when asked about transfers. Yeah, he's got something planned...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

AVB basically confirmed Bale is gone.


----------



## Kiz

if he was made available we would be

however, he wont be made available, so no.


----------



## MyWord

Ozil is definitely not leaving Madrid.


----------



## EGame

For such an old guy Arsene has great hair.


----------



## Humph

> Arsenal.com ‏@Arsenal 1m
> Wenger: "I am ready to pay what we can afford, even if it over the market [value]." #AFCvTHFC
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
> 
> Arsenal.com ‏@Arsenal 2m
> Wenger: "We need one or two super players. Maybe in 24 hours we can surprise you!" #AFCvTHFC
> Expand
> 
> Arsenal.com ‏@Arsenal 2m
> Wenger: "I am not against spending money, but I want to add super quality to our squad." #AFCvTHFC



STOP TEASING ME


----------



## Liam Miller

Cabaye is likely one.


----------



## united_07

Should be the first time since Berbatov we'll be busy on deadline day


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Should be the first time since Berbatov we'll be busy on deadline day


That's what you think.


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Should be the first time since Berbatov we'll be busy on deadline day


Give it up. We're not going to sign anyone.


----------



## Kiz

so tancredi goes on a big hype mission to reveal:

we're in negotiations to sign el shaarawy

we've played that one tancredi.

and that if he goes ozil could go to milan

:lol come on

and










Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 1m
The Club can announce that it has reached agreement with Real Madrid for the transfer of Gareth Bale #THFC

good to see it got done quickly


----------



## Rock316AE

Big hype from Wenger, waiting to see who will sign tomorrow. Just hope it's not Mangala.


----------



## united_07

BBC are saying £300k wages, not sure I believe that, doubt he would be being paid more than ronaldo


----------



## EGame

HAHAHA What a joke of a club Real Madrid is. 

Spending all that money and still won't win shit.


----------



## Kiz

if that's true, just think about how much enaldo is on

are madrid officially ruining football yet, or is that only reserved for us/chelsea/psg/monaco?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kaka to Milan on a two year deal. For free.


----------



## Liam Miller

Kiz said:


> if that's true, just think about how much enaldo is on
> 
> are madrid officially ruining football yet, or is that only reserved for us/chelsea/psg/monaco?


Real were doing it well before you and the frenchies :terry.

It slips my mind they had the likes of robben and sneijder, how much did kaka cost them?


----------



## Kiz

65 mil euros. between zlatan and cavani


----------



## Humph

> Real Madrid's Mesut Özil is expected to join an English club tomorrow. (Source: Canal+)


plz


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Glad that's finally done. Seriously, 85million for Bale is a ridiculous price. Most expensive player in history? I've got no problem with it though, we're actually in profit for the summer. :lol


----------



## Kiz

so THE PHARAOH was meant to start for milan but now robinho is starting

WITHINTHENEXT24HOURSORSO.JPG


----------



## Liam Miller

AlexHumph said:


> plz


It's gotta be arsenal, outside chance of it been city?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Mozza said:


> AVB basically confirmed Bale is gone.


I confirmed it an hour ago.

ITK.


----------



## Humph

Fuck City if they get El Shaarawy behind Muller he is the person I'd absolutely love to see at Arsenal, I'll take Mezut though :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

Mezut - Arsenal
El Shaa - City
united - ..............


----------



## Humph

Leon Osman :moyes1


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I would spurf myself repeatedly and uncontrollably all the way to death if we somehow got Ozil. 

There is no god damn motherfucking way.


----------



## Liam Miller

GOD of CUNT said:


> I would spurf myself repeatedly and uncontrollably all the way to death if we somehow got Ozil.
> 
> There is no god damn motherfucking way.


Arsene seemed like he had something planned, you have CL and players seem to have a fad about london nowadays.


----------



## EGame

The Bale transfer will probably end up being the worst transfer of all time.


----------



## Ruckus

These Ozil rumours shouldn't get my hopes up, but OMG if it were true. :mark:


----------



## Humph

TNA_WWE said:


> Arsene seemed like he had something planned, you have CL and players seem to have a fad about london nowadays.


STOP IT, I'M EXCITED AND I KNOW WE'RE JUST GOING TO END UP GETTING SOL CAMPBELL AND I'LL BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

TNA_WWE said:


> Arsene seemed like he had something planned, you have CL and players seem to have a fad about london nowadays.


BE QUIET BEFORE YOU FUCKING FUCK IT ALL UP. IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A FUCKING GOD DAMN FUCKING SECRET.


----------



## Razor King

Oh my!!!! I don't want to get my hopes up! No, I don't! No, no, no.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

Yep its a sure thing now, Arsenal are definitely signing Ozil, probably di maria while they're at it :moyes1


----------



## Humph

GOD of CUNT said:


> BE QUIET BEFORE YOU FUCKING FUCK IT ALL UP. IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A FUCKING GOD DAMN FUCKING SECRET.





Spoiler: Sols big return


----------



## Kiz

Mesut Özil has asked to leave Real Madrid and he has decided to sign for Arsenal [Carrusel Deportivo]

:wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

What are we doing.


----------



## Kiz

not much seemingly


----------



## Liam Miller

Kiz said:


> not much seemingly


Insert Woody gif.


----------



## Kiz

TNA_WWE said:


> Insert Woody gif.


----------



## united_07

I didnt think I'd have to keep my sig for so long after Aug 8th enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

Better change that sig after tomorrow.


----------



## haribo

AlexHumph said:


> STOP IT, I'M EXCITED AND I KNOW WE'RE JUST GOING TO END UP GETTING SOL CAMPBELL AND I'LL BE DISAPPOINTED.


I'M SO EXCITED
AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT
WE'RE ABOUT TO GET SOL CAMPBELL
AND I THINK I LIKE IT





























OH YEAH


I'm sure there's a 2000px one somewhere :hmm:


----------



## EGame

Ozil should go to BVB.

Faurrk the potential!


----------



## Curry

With Moses gone Chelsea are a bit weak in midfield. We could use Ozil for the extra depth...


----------



## DA

Ozil to Arsenal?

SOMEBODY PUT A STOP TO THIS.


----------



## CGS

haribo said:


> I'M SO EXCITED
> AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT
> WE'RE ABOUT TO GET SOL CAMPBELL
> AND I THINK I LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a 2000px one somewhere :hmm:


Yes there is. And I hope you never find it again 



Donnacha said:


> Ozil to Arsenal?
> 
> SOMEBODY PUT A STOP TO THIS.












You rang?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Someone is going to hijack Ozil.

No one way the rich clubs let that happen.

But if City get El Shawaary...:ass that's good business. hoping it doesn't happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fabregas playing well in his final match before joining United tomorrow.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## EGame

Arnold Tricky said:


>


Lamest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

You jelly much, Egame? :troll

We're not worried btw, we're confident that Neymar will gladly fulfil the tag of worst signing of all time. Just ask Ibra, Henry, Villa, etc what midget power can do to your career. 8*D


----------



## DA

> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
> Sky sources: Wigan reject bid from Everton for James McCarthy #SSN


:martinez


----------



## EGame

ThePhenomRises said:


> You jelly much, Egame? :troll
> 
> We're not worried btw, we're confident that Neymar will gladly fulfil the tag of worst signing of all time. Just ask Ibra, Henry, Villa, etc what midget power can do to your career. 8*D


Why would I be jelly LOL. 

Real Madrid failed to sign Neymar so they had to settle for poverty Bale. 

We signed a younger more talented player for almost half the price of Bale.


----------



## Mikey Damage

This Ozil shit is going to be super cruel when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Donnacha said:


> :martinez


Not one mention of a broken leg, he deffo didn't say it! :moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

Suarez to Real is close, apparently.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

EGame said:


> Why would I be jelly LOL.
> 
> Real Madrid failed to sign Neymar so they had to settle for poverty Bale.
> 
> We signed a younger more talented player for almost half the price of Bale.


LOL we were always after Bale as first priority. We went for Neymar just so you lot wouldn't get him. Yeah, that may have been droll, but it was hardly even a half-hearted effort. Get your facts straight.

As for talent, Bale has proven himself in Europe. Let Neymar do something here first rather than run around between Brazilians who weren't good enough to play in Europe and then we'll talk about who's better.


----------



## haribo

Mikey Damage said:


> This Ozil shit is going to be super cruel when it doesn't happen.


----------



## MyWord

EGame said:


> Why would I be jelly LOL.
> 
> Real Madrid failed to sign Neymar so they had to settle for poverty Bale.
> 
> We signed a younger more talented player for almost half the price of Bale.


This. Real Madrid wanted Neymar and the only reason why they went for Bale was so Perez couldn't be one upped by Rosell. Personally I think Bale will do well with the weaker defences in that league but unless he turns into Ronaldo, how the hell can a player justify a price tag that high?


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## ultimogaijin

Arsenal weren't particularly good today, it's just we were better than Spurs and always will be. Nothing new. Still need 3 players.

It's going to be torture tomorrow.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

MyWord said:


> This. Real Madrid wanted Neymar and the only reason why they went for Bale was so Perez couldn't be one upped by Rosell. Personally I think Bale will do well with the weaker defences in that league but unless he turns into Ronaldo, how the hell can a player justify a price tag that high?


fpalm

Again, get your facts straight. Real WERE in for Neymar, but only as far as as a backup plan was concerned. Just so happened that we had to make a decision on whether or not we should go for him when Barca made their bid. For, like a year now, it's only been Bale, Bale, Bale in the Madrid press. What would make anyone think that Neymar suddenly became our target? The bid for Neymar was being made amid negotiations with Tottenham, so I hardly consider that as Bale being sloppy seconds for us.

If we HAD got Neymar, that would have been a interesting situation. But it was more or less a rival bid rather than a concerted effort to get him.


----------



## Irish Jet

> Rafael Hernández ‏@RafaelH11757s
> BREAKING: Cadena Cope confirms Ozil to Arsenal is DONE! €45m plus €5m in bonuses.


If this happens, I will jump the bridge.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Mikey Damage said:


> Suarez to Real is close, apparently.


Don't think it's going to happen. He was at Anfield today and looks really happy in the training ground.


----------



## DA

This can't be happening....THIS CAN'T BE HAPPENING....

































..........IS ANYBODY ELSE HAVING TROUBLE LOADING HESKEYFORUM?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cadena Cope is legit, apparently.

I, um...

can't breathe.


------Giroud-------

Caz ----------Theo

------Ozil--------





:kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller

I am Donnacha.


----------



## haribo

TNA_WWE said:


> I am Donnacha.


Ban this young man for multiple accounts :wilkins


----------



## Silent Alarm

This summer is all a bad dream. That's all it is.

This isn't real, it can't be.


----------



## united_07

So even Arsenal now end up signing a player enaldo


----------



## Saviorxx

united_07 said:


> So even Arsenal now end up signing a player enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol haribo

And someone please give me a logical reason why we don't want ozil :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

because you already have kagawa performing benchwarming duties


----------



## Liam Miller

I've read a fellaini to city rumour :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ozil, Ba, Viviano, Flamini, and Sanogo.

bama


----------



## united_07

TNA_WWE said:


> :lol haribo
> 
> And someone please give me a logical reason why we don't want ozil :moyes2


If the young an promising giggs is getting in the team ahead of Nani, Kagawa and Valencia how on earth will Ozil get in the team


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> If the young an promising giggs is getting in the team ahead of Nani, Kagawa and Valencia how on earth will Ozil get in the team


----------



## MyWord

ThePhenomRises said:


> fpalm
> 
> Again, get your facts straight. Real WERE in for Neymar, but only as far as as a backup plan was concerned. Just so happened that we had to make a decision on whether or not we should go for him when Barca made their bid. For, like a year now, it's only been Bale, Bale, Bale in the Madrid press. What would make anyone think that Neymar suddenly became our target? The bid for Neymar was being made amid negotiations with Tottenham, so I hardly consider that as Bale being sloppy seconds for us.
> 
> If we HAD got Neymar, that would have been a interesting situation. But it was more or less a rival bid rather than a concerted effort to get him.


:kenny

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20130525/real-madrid/fichaje-neymar-florentino-perez-intento_54374379296.html

and a poorly translated english version for the rest of you

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20130525/real-madrid/fichaje-neymar-florentino-perez-intento_54374379296.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmundo%2Bdeportivo%2Bperez%2Bneymar%26newwindow%3D1%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DOWF%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial

Look I know it's hard for some fans to accept their place but facts are facts. Your egotistical president couldn't handle being the loser in the negotiations over Neymar and needed a more expensive headline signing. There is a reason why you can find a lot of reports with Perez saying 100 euros is too much for a player but once Barca sign Neymar he suddenly doesn't mind spending so much to one up Rosell. Deal with it.


----------



## Rock316AE

I just read that there's a Dave Ozil playing in Ligue 2 in France :wenger2 :wenger :wenger2 

Wenger is money.


----------



## united_07

City announce Demichelis signing


----------



## CNew2

Ligue 2? Probably free or at least very cheap?! FRENCH?!?!? It's got to be him


----------



## Humph

> Özil to Arsenal a done deal. Both Arsenal and Man Utd offered €45M. Arsenal offered €7M per-year. Man Utd offered only €5M [Manu Sainz]


:moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal, fucking Arsenal, offered more wages than us for Ozil.

My rage is reaching indescribable levels...


----------



## CGS

Inb4 Real Madrid havent even received a bid talk


----------



## ThePhenomRises

MyWord said:


> :kenny
> 
> http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20130525/real-madrid/fichaje-neymar-florentino-perez-intento_54374379296.html
> 
> and a poorly translated english version for the rest of you
> 
> http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20130525/real-madrid/fichaje-neymar-florentino-perez-intento_54374379296.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmundo%2Bdeportivo%2Bperez%2Bneymar%26newwindow%3D1%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DOWF%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
> 
> Look I know it's hard for some fans to accept their place but facts are facts. Your egotistical president couldn't handle being the loser in the negotiations over Neymar and needed a more expensive headline signing. There is a reason why you can find a lot of reports with Perez saying 100 euros is too much for a player but once Barca sign Neymar he suddenly doesn't mind spending so much to one up Rosell. Deal with it.


:lmao

Yes, let's all believe Barcelona's unofficial mouthpiece, El Mundo Deportivo. :lol I'm totally convinced.


----------



## CNew2

It's not often you get out-moneyed by Arsene


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal, fucking Arsenal, offered more wages than us for Ozil.
> 
> My rage is reaching indescribable levels...


Glazers.....


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal and Real have been talking all week. And there is way too much legitimate sources giving smoke for there not to be a fire.

But anyway...

we offered 7m euros a year, and United just 5m euros? 

lulz. WE RICH NOW.


----------



## Silent Alarm

TNA_WWE said:


> Glazers.....


Time to dig out the green and gold (yellow) scarves again.


----------



## DA

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal, fucking Arsenal, offered more wages than us for Ozil.
> 
> My rage is reaching indescribable levels...


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Anyways, I hope all the Ozil talk is not true. Seriously concerned that Ancelotti has got it wrong in playing him on the right wing since Isco's arrival. Ozil is much more suited to the centre of attacking midfield. Plus, he's needed too. The sudden good form of Di Maria also had Ozil on the bench in the Bilbao match. There would be no way I'd believe Ozil may leave if not for these factors...


----------



## Nige™

Ozil 1/4 on Paddy Power to go to Arsenal. 1/5 on SkyBet.


----------



## Liam Miller

They're to busy with marketing and getting sponsorship deals rather than put money into the club were it's needed most.


----------



## Irish Jet

I didn't hate all of you guys really, just most of you. So long.

*speaks from ledge of a bridge*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> Dutch Football ‏@DutchftLeague 56s
> 
> According to de Telegraaf: Bruno Martins-Indi will travel to Liverpool to complete his transfer to Everton. #efc


:martinez

Although I've heard this lid is BOSS, we need a playmaker in the middle of the pitch.


----------



## Duberry

Fack, Dortmund should have bought Ozil when Gotze left. Probably didn't think Real would even listen to offers. Seems strange to me that they want to sell such a great playmaker. Would be some signing for Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mozza said:


> :martinez
> 
> Although I've heard this lid is BOSS, *we need a playmaker in the middle of the pitch.*


Are you United now? :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

TNA_WWE said:


> Are you United now? :moyes2


You at least have KAGAWA playing in the reserves to call up. :moyes1


----------



## Nige™




----------



## CNew2

According to The Mirror Bale's deal is 6 years for 300,000/wk.


----------



## united_07

Nige™ said:


>


enaldo 


fuck, if thats true I give up fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

dunnerpool


----------



## Duberry

united_07 said:


> enaldo
> 
> 
> fuck, if thats true I give up fpalm


At least you've still got Tom Cleverley 


:ti


----------



## Liam Miller

Tom "Horizontal" Cleverley


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

A wigan forum said we've agreed £12m for McCarthy. 

Just figuring out how it is all paid out now apparently.


----------



## Liam Miller

We really do care to much for this homegrown thing, yes it's all well and good having homegrown and british players in the side but if they're not good enough they shouldn't be starting.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

When was the last time United went through a whole summer without a major signing?


----------



## Liam Miller

JD=JohnDorian said:


> When was the last time United went through a whole summer without a major signing?


2006? 2010? 2011?


----------



## haribo

Remember when we sold Ronaldo and replaced him with Valencia, Owen & Obertan? This window has been worse. :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

haribo said:


> Remember when we sold Ronaldo and replaced him with Valencia, Owen & Obertan? This window has been worse. :moyes2


Remember when we spent over 15m each on jones and young :fergie


----------



## ABK

Kiz said:


> if that's true, just think about how much enaldo is on
> 
> are madrid officially ruining football yet, or is that only reserved for us/*chelsea*/psg/monaco?


:kolo2

Only reason why I'm excited about this Bale deal is because I play as Madrid on Fifa.



EGame said:


> The Bale transfer will probably end up being the worst transfer of all time.


Same feeling here. I have a feeling he'll flop big time. Ridiculous amount to spend on a player like Bale.


----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


> Remember when we spent over 15m each on jones and young :fergie


That was great value for money don't you remember :fergie


----------



## Even Flow

https://twitter.com/SkyBet/status/374274763394256896


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Liam Miller

Does Bolt have enough money to sign us a midfielder?


----------



## Cliffy

Even Flow said:


> https://twitter.com/SkyBet/status/374274763394256896


please no


----------



## united_07

> Should #mufc fail to add a player, will be 1st time in 18 years (1995) that club has failed to recruit a summer signing for first-team squad



..... 


:moyes1


----------



## The Monster

Nige™ said:


>


People getting to wrapped up about that tweet, going back to Japan to play international duty prob has a interconnecting flight which stops in Paris....least I hope that is the case

Be great buy for Arsenal if they can land Ozil, his a world class player but Real Madrid transfer policy when comes to selling is still baffling just cos Ozil wasn't brought for tons doesn't make him a bad player nor does 3 years of great service where think his had 80 Assists? Do you just tell him to go on deadline day all cos Real have blown £85m on Bale & Isco now there forcing him to go so Real recoup some cash. Di Maria will prob feel same as soon as Bale in now as Di Maria be sitting on bench most of time. Arsenal should just say screw it & offer enough money for Real to say yes to let Di Maria go as well.


----------



## CGS

TNA_WWE said:


> Does Bolt have enough money to sign us a midfielder?


Didnt he want to play for you guys one time before? Why not just sign him instead :bolt


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Mikey Damage

Abel Hernandez? Plz Arsene. 

Also a link for El Shawaary. Definitely a smokescreen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ozil
Di Maria
Abel
Viviano
Flamini
Sanogo

MAH LEWD MY BODY IS READY

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

FOR FUCK SAKE HARIBO :kobe2

Also has Man U been linked to anyone for tomorrow?


----------



## Green Light

Beckham was in the stands for the Arsenal game, I wonder if he'd be interested in coming out of retirement :wenger2


----------



## EGame

Ozil to Arsenal. 

That's some FIFA shit right there.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Mikey Damage said:


> Ozil
> Di Maria
> Abel
> Viviano
> Flamini
> Sanogo
> 
> MAH LEWD MY BODY IS READY
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To be disappointed once again? :kolo1 :wenger2


----------



## Mikey Damage

As long as Arsenal finishes this Ozil I will be happy. 

If he can't add quality then I will be an inconsolable mess. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

> Everton boss Roberto Martinez has had a £7million bid for James McCarthy angrily rejected by his previous club Wigan, writes Alan Nixon.
> 
> Martinez made the offer for midfielder McCarthy on Sunday, as the Toffees prepare to sell midfielder Marouane Fellaini - a target for Manchester United - for around £25m.
> 
> And, after days of haggling between the Spaniard and the club he steered to FA Cup glory last May, Latics told him where to stuff his £7m.
> 
> Martinez's Wigan successor Owen Coyle has said he wants TWICE as much for Republic of Ireland international McCarthy and is happy to see him stay as he plots an instant return to the Premier League.
> 
> There is irony to the size of Everton's offer, as it comes days after they labelled a £28m joint bid from Manchester United for Marouane Fellaini and Leighton Baines "derisory and insulting."
> 
> A sell-on clause requires Wigan to give Scottish second-tier side Hamilton - who Martinez bought the player off three years ago - 20 per cent of whatever fee they get for McCarthy, which will affect Coyle's ability to buy a replacement.
> 
> Coyle wants to sign a midfielder and striker with the money he will get for McCarthy before parting with the 22-year-old.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...fers-james-mccarthy-bid-2243893#ixzz2dgBpCEuW
> Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


DERISORY AND INSULTING


----------



## ABK

Ozil to Arsenal sounds weird to be honest. Madrid are one of the worst clubs when it comes to transfer dealings. Signed Isco, who they weren't really in need of, and now Gareth Bale when they had the likes of Ozil and Di Maria in their ranks. They shouldn't be playing for them. Disrespectful.


----------



## haribo

CGS said:


> FOR FUCK SAKE HARIBO :kobe2


You were expecting Sol weren't you? 










I wonder if Arry's still going to find a way to be the FOCAL POINT of deadline day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

united_07 said:


> DERISORY AND INSULTING


Everywhere else is saying we bid £8m and they want £10m-12m.

Bidding a couple of million under the valuation isn't derisory or insulting.

Offering £20m less than the valuation for 2 players is.


----------



## Even Flow

If we sign nobody, I blame the twat, Ed Woodward.

Also, I lol'ed at Moyes' comments at the end of the Liverpool game, when he said we played well and he'd be happy with signing nobody.


----------



## Cliffy

:lol
http://www.whereiswoodward.com/


----------



## Even Flow

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lol
> http://www.whereiswoodward.com/


:lmao


----------



## Joel

Abk™ said:


> Ozil to Arsenal sounds weird to be honest. *Madrid are one of the worst clubs when it comes to transfer dealings.* Signed Isco, who they weren't really in need of, and now Gareth Bale when they had the likes of Ozil and Di Maria in their ranks. They shouldn't be playing for them. Disrespectful.


Totally wrong. They're actually one of the best if not the best. Whoever they want, they usually get regardless of the price. So far only Kaka of the massive transfer deals they have made has failed. We'll see how Bale does.

Not only that, when Madrid are done with players, flop or not, they seem to always sell for a very good price. Look at the business they've done with Napoli this window. Look further back to Owen, Robinho, Robben, Sneijder and van der Vaart. They don't make big losses on players that they've used to win trophies. The fee for Ozil is going to be a massive profit too.

Most of the times the signings are down to politics as well. They went after Isco and Illarramendi, because the fans want to see more Spanish players. They went after Bale because Barca had just signed Neymar. They needed to show they can sign a 'superstar' as well.

Madrid know how to play the transfer game.


----------



## steamed hams

haribo said:


> You were expecting Sol weren't you?


Was it waterslide Wenger? :wenger2


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Spurs should send Madrid a chimp in a white shirt, keep Bale and take the money.


----------



## Even Flow

Don't know how reliable the site is, but goal.com is reporting Arsenal have made an enquiry for Demba Ba. They're reporting Arsenal want him on loan for the season, but face competition from Roma.


----------



## Humph

Demba as a backup to Oli? bama Would not mind that at all.


----------



## reDREDD

They didnt buy Bale just for his abilities on the pitch

Hes a brand. Much like Ronaldo. Think of him as an investment.


----------



## CGS

haribo said:


> You were expecting Sol weren't you?


At this rate I would have preferred Big sol :jose


----------



## ABK

Joel said:


> Totally wrong. They're actually one of the best if not the best. Whoever they want, they usually get regardless of the price. So far only Kaka of the massive transfer deals they have made has failed. We'll see how Bale does.
> 
> Not only that, when Madrid are done with players, flop or not, they seem to always sell for a very good price. Look at the business they've done with Napoli this window. Look further back to Owen, Robinho, Robben, Sneijder and van der Vaart. They don't make big losses on players that they've used to win trophies. The fee for Ozil is going to be a massive profit too.
> 
> *Most of the times the signings are down to politics as well.* They went after Isco and Illarramendi, because the fans want to see more Spanish players. They went after Bale because Barca had just signed Neymar. They needed to show they can sign a 'superstar' as well.
> 
> Madrid know how to play the transfer game.


Was vagued in my post. The text in bold summed up what I meant by there are the worst one when it comes to transfer dealings. Should have said player signings or something along those lines. I meant they don't look to improve their squad. They just sign for the sake of signing a big name or for some other reasons. 

You said the fans want to see more Spanish players? Meaning the likes of Ozil will leave or get relegated to the bench to accomodate the Spanish guys. Not because he doesn't perform well. Bale because they need that Galactico signing or whatever the case is. 

When it comes to making profit, yes, they are good at that. They'll probably recover the money they spent on Bale from shirt sales etc as they did with Ronaldo.


----------



## reDREDD

I wonder if Madrid actually makes any major money

Id love to see a rundown of their books


----------



## ABK

Double post.


----------



## Liam Miller

Are you ready for it

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/article3857869.ece

:arry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

:lol


----------



## CGS

:arry in the car tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Defoe won't leave Spurs. Adebayor probably will, although I really don't think he'd want to drop into the Championship and play for QPR. Last I heard Adebayor was linked with Schalke, but I guess that links dead now.


----------



## IncapableNinja

JOAL.COM said:


> They didnt buy Bale just for his abilities on the pitch
> 
> Hes a brand. Much like Ronaldo. Think of him as an investment.


Pretty much. It does seem like a bewildering sum in isolation, but it's all about "the brand" of Madrid being relevant so that they can: expand and fill the Bernabeu, demand higher TV fees/ sponsorships etc.

There was an excellent piece in The Guardian about the Madrid transfer philosophy in relation to the Bale fee.

*Here's the article if anybody wants a quick glance.*


----------



## MyWord

I heard someone compare the Bale move to like when Gazza went to Lazio. I presume most of us (english at least) grew up watching Italian football on channel 4 in the morning and following the Totti's and Del Piero's. Probably wouldn't have happened if it wasn't for Gazza's move puting the spotlight in Italy. These days kids won't grow up watching Italy like we used to but they will see more a lot more Real Madrid now.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

I still can't get over the fact that the most expensive player in the history of world football is Welsh..


----------



## united_07

Belgian media



> Kristof Terreur ‏@HLNinEngeland 1h
> At this very moment #EFC and #MUFC havent reached an agreement about Marouane #Fellaini yet. Deal likely to happen tomorrow. #deadlineday
> 
> Kristof Terreur ‏@HLNinEngeland 19m
> Also Marouane #Fellaini's pushing for the #MUFC deal. Now he's even considering a formal transfer request to unblock the negotiations. #EFC


----------



## Cliffy

Can we not just "Willian" the Ozil to Arsenal deal ?

Him and Fellaini would be a great window for us.


----------



## CGS

Arnold Tricky said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the most expensive player in the history of world football is Welsh..


When you say it like that it sounds 10x worse :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Rumours of suarez to real are sticking about, i can't see it happening now maybe a deal could be put together in january for next season.


----------



## EGame

Don't worry, no one will pay a high fee for a Welsh player ever again after they see how badly Bale flops.


----------



## DA

Arsenal buying Ozil will give Madrid the money for Suarez :jose

UNPLUG THE FAX MACHINES FOR CHRIST SAKE


----------



## Liam Miller

They have a bank for the money.


----------



## CNew2

You will not blame us for Suarez leaving! We just want a player damnit, let us have our big signing!


----------



## CGS

We basically told Arsenal for weeks they can forget about signing Suarez. Unless Madrid come in with a ridiculous bid of like £60m+ I fail to see why we would sell him on deadline day.



EGame said:


> Don't worry, no one will pay a high fee for a Welsh player ever again after they see how badly Bale flops.


Inb4 he scores a hat trick against Barca


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Abk™;23405569 said:


> Was vagued in my post. The text in bold summed up what I meant by there are the worst one when it comes to transfer dealings. Should have said player signings or something along those lines. I meant they don't look to improve their squad. They just sign for the sake of signing a big name or for some other reasons.
> 
> You said the fans want to see more Spanish players? Meaning the likes of Ozil will leave or get relegated to the bench to accomodate the Spanish guys. Not because he doesn't perform well. Bale because they need that Galactico signing or whatever the case is.
> 
> When it comes to making profit, yes, they are good at that. They'll probably recover the money they spent on Bale from shirt sales etc as they did with Ronaldo.


You should follow more of La Liga, if you don't already. If anything, Real is known to disregard the whole Spanish thing most clubs have and sign whomever they want regardless of nationality. Just so happened that this summer, we bought 2 Spaniards: one who is already a world class CAM in Isco and he's playing like he's been at Madrid forever: scoring, assisting and creating play very well. And the other, Illarra, is for a position where we lost Essien when his loan ended (and the reason for Essien's last-minute loan in the first place last summer was because Lass Diarra was sold).

Carvajal was always going to return since he's our product and we had a buy-back deal. Plus we had just 1 Right Back in Arbeloa before. So it's not like it's Spaniards for the sake of Spaniards. All these players are some of the best in their position.




JOAL.COM said:


> I wonder if Madrid actually makes any major money
> 
> Id love to see a rundown of their books


Not sure if you know, but Real Madrid are regularly the highest revenue-generating club every year and the first sports team ever to generate €500+ million in revenue in a year and also the most valued sports team in the world, worth $3.3 billion.


EDIT: Sooo much Egame and Farce-lona butthurt itt. :lmao You really wouldn't have to run down a signing of one of the world's best players if you weren't butthurt.


----------



## CNew2

Since the whole Arsenal/Suarez saga is now over, would Liverpool fans have been happy if Arsenal had bid 50m-55m?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

CNew2 said:


> Since the whole Arsenal/Suarez saga is now over, would Liverpool fans have been happy if Arsenal had bid 50m-55m?


Hell no.

Nothing short of an extremely outrageous bid would have seen Suarez go to Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

At this stage it would have to be £60m+ for Suarez. Simply no time to get a replacement worthy enough to sell him for less. Have to put off clubs any way we can



ThePhenomRises said:


> Not sure if you know, but Real Madrid are regularly the highest revenue-generating club every year and the first sports team ever to generate €500+ million in revenue in a year and also the most valued sports team in the world, worth $3.3 billion.


Sure they generate a shit load of revenue and clearly have a lot of high valued assets but I really wonder if the club is legit profitable. They are surely still paying of large chunks of the 2009 spending spree and now they gotta add this too that as well. On top of that you have the huge wages and failing economy It does make me money just how much money is actually tied up in the cub.


----------



## EGame

CGS said:


> We basically told Arsenal for weeks they can forget about signing Suarez. Unless Madrid come in with a ridiculous bid of like £60m+ I fail to see why we would sell him on deadline day.
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 he scores a hat trick against Barca




LOL He's only capable of scoring hat-tricks against teams like QPR. Even Theo Walcott can do that lol. 

Bale isn't even the best player his age.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bale is so much better than Neymar.


----------



## EGame

Irish Jet said:


> Bale is so much better than Neymar.


Sorry, can't take anyone with a Donny Wollbock sig and av seriously.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mcgeady is better than both, irish ronaldinho.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

CGS said:


> At this stage it would have to be £60m+ for Suarez. Simply no time to get a replacement worthy enough to sell him for less. Have to put off clubs any way we can
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they generate a shit load of revenue and clearly have a lot of high valued assets but I really wonder if the club is legit profitable. They are surely still paying of large chunks of the 2010 spending spree and now they gotta add this too that as well. On top of that you have the huge wages and failing economy It does make me money just how much money is actually tied up in the cub.


The 2nd article states the profit before interest, taxes, transfers etc as $134 million. I think it's actually *€*134 million and profit after all those things is €24.2 million. And their debt is not as high as the media quotes btw. It's €124 million, which is decreasing year-by-year.

What people tend to forget is that we make a lot from player sales if we do spend big. In 2009 when Cristiano, Kaka, Benzema, etc were brought in, we sold Robben, Sneijder, Negredo, Javi Garcia, Saviola and some others for almost a €100 million. This summer as well, we've sold for €70 million.

There's really no point in doubting Real Madrid's financial prowess, because there's little doubt in that area. My only doubts about the Bale deal has been whether he's worth based on PERFORMANCE. Because Cristiano sure was and I don't see Bale as being in the Cristiano level yet. But now that he's here, hopefully he steps it up with the better supporting players he'll have at Real.




Irish Jet said:


> Bale is so much better than Neymar.


Stop it with the sensible stuff, dude.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Hank Scorpio said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Nothing short of an extremely outrageous bid would have seen Suarez go to Arsenal.


I'd say the £40m + 1 was an outrageous bid but for all the wrong reasons. :wenger


----------



## CNew2

It was outrageous because I didn't know Wenger knew any numbers existed after 30m


----------



## Goku

Is Ozil to Arsenal for srs?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Silverthorn said:


> Is Ozil to Arsenal for srs?


Yes.


----------



## reDREDD

well i suppose since they cloned that sheep, anything is possible


----------



## Goku

Holy shit.


----------



## EGame

LOLzil. What a clown.

Last week he comes out isn't leaving. He then witnesses (from the bench) Isco's performances in the past 2 matches and now is unhappy and desperate to leave Madrid. Strong competitive spirit. 

Ah well, it's no loss to Madrid, they are getting a lot of money for an inconsistent player with poor competitive spirit who at the age of 24 can't even complete 90 minutes of football. LOL.


----------



## reDREDD

I cant blame him for leaving to be honest. His career and abilities really stagnated at Madrid. but thats to be expected

He's better off going somewhere else where he can actually improve and work in a decent environment. Arsenal is an example of such. Say what you want about Wenger, he makes some fine players

who then leave the moment theyre worth anything


----------



## CNew2

Seems someone just likes raining on Arsenal's parade. They can do no right in the mighty EGame's eyes.

Hopefully we can bring in a couple more players, add some depth to the squad and we've clearly gotten better with Ozil in the squad. Perhaps we can convince Mata to submit and Transfer Request and pluck him from Chelsea, same with Ba.


----------



## reDREDD

lol yeah sure

youre getting mata


----------



## CNew2

Let me dream :jose Jose doesn't even want him!


----------



## God™

Why are United fans complaining about Ozil? You'll have him in two years anyway. :torres


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

JOAL.COM said:


> I cant blame him for leaving to be honest. *His career and abilities really stagnated at Madrid*. but thats to be expected
> 
> He's better off going somewhere else where he can actually improve and work in a decent environment. Arsenal is an example of such. Say what you want about Wenger, he makes some fine players
> 
> who then leave the moment theyre worth anything


What? He's like the 2nd most important player in Madrid after enaldo and has gotten like a crapload of assists in the past 3 seasons and has actually won the league with them as well as get to consecutive CL semi-finals.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

DX-HHH-XD said:


> What? He's like the 2nd most important player in Madrid after enaldo and has gotten like a crapload of assists in the past 3 seasons and has actually won the league with them as well as get to consecutive CL semi-finals.


This. Ozil has received high praise from almost everyone for the last 2-3 seasons. His move from Bremen has elevated him to being considered amongst the best in his position. This season is the first one that he's started slightly below par due to his position change to the right wing. Hope Ancelotti finds some way to fit Isco, Ozil and Cristiano in the AM roles without hurting them. Would rather see Isco on the wing, personally. He's a versatile player and Ozil is strictly central.


----------



## CNew2

He'll only need to find a way to fit Ronaldo & Isco when Ozil is in London.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Yeah, as I said earlier, I'm hoping that won't happen...  Since Kaka has announced he wants to leave, I hope we don't sell Ozil.


----------



## Goku

EGame said:


> LOLzil. What a clown.
> 
> Last week he comes out isn't leaving. He then witnesses (from the bench) Isco's performances in the past 2 matches and now is unhappy and desperate to leave Madrid. Strong competitive spirit.
> 
> Ah well, it's no loss to Madrid, they are getting a lot of money for an inconsistent player with poor competitive spirit who at the age of 24 can't even complete 90 minutes of football. LOL.


:lmao

You're such a WOAT


----------



## ABK

I haven't seen much of Isco so I'm not sure if he's better than Ozil. Who do you guys think is the better player between the two?


----------



## Goku

Isco is in a ridiculous run of form, but Ozil is Ozil. Can't really say. Isco is a better finish though.

Madrid aren't any weaker if Ozil leaves b/c Isco, Modric behind the front 3 is doing very good things atm. Having said that, Ozil will flourish at a team built around him.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

pool announce ilori, brom have signed marseille mid morgan amalfitano on loan, barry bannan having a medical at crystal palace


----------



## CNew2

Apparently Everton want Zaha on loan if they ship Fellaini to United.


----------



## united_07

Marca now saying Ozil wants to stay :lmao


----------



## Goku

I hope he leaves b/c I don't want to see him on the bench + gives Arsenal a new look.


----------



## CNew2

united_07 said:


> Marca now saying Ozil wants to stay :lmao


:jose Why?! Why can't it just be done?!


----------



## Shepard

Can't I pictured Andrea Dossena as the answer to our left back woes. Might prefer Colback. Would be nice if he failed a medical w/ us like he apparently did with Torino. I mean if fucking Peruzzi did then he should.


----------



## DA

DOSSENA THE GOAT...............for that one week back in 2009.

Sakho to Liverpool confirmed.


----------



## united_07

SSN are saying we've made contact with Ozil's reps :lmao


but Graham Hunter is saying the Herrera deal is dead after Woodward wont stump up the extra €6m enaldo


----------



## DA

Ozil and Moyes at the same club? Those first pics are gonna be the most bug-eyed I've ever seen. :moyes2


----------



## united_07

but BBC are saying we're definitely NOT in for Ozil :moyes1


edit: now the SSN reporter says United told him in the strongest terms that they arent interested in Ozil

and 



> Mark Ogden ‏@MOgdenTelegraph 15s
> Man Utd and Man City both offered, and rejected, the chance to sign Mesut Ozil a month ago, so don't expect a U-turn today


----------



## Rush

Sakho and Ilori. We defense now.

edit:


----------



## Even Flow

> "Manchester United are definitely not in for Mesut Ozil. The Premier League champions are, however, working hard to sign Everton's Marouane Fellaini and Athletic Bilbao midfielder Ander Herrera."


From the BBC site


----------



## Kiz

working hard to put in the lowest bid possible


----------



## DA

This guy. Oh lawd


----------



## Hamada

Rush said:


>


SAKHOTELLI.


----------



## Kiz

brom in talks for sess and anichebe.


----------



## Even Flow

SSN reporting West Brom going after Victor Anichebe & Stephane Sessegnon.


----------



## punx06

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ols-Fabio-Borini-heading-Sunderland-loan.html

Fabio Borini is apparently on his way to Sunderland on loan.


----------



## Rush




----------



## Even Flow

Apparently Arsenal are going after Di Maria too fpalm


----------



## Quasi Juice

Can't believe PSG let a home grown beast like Sakho go.


----------



## NoyK

Rush said:


> how does a CB 'completely disappear'? :hmm:


By being this for an entire game











Which is what he was in every single derby I watched him play; no wonder he didn't play at all yesterday.

Edit: But yeah like I said, everything can happen if a player changes leagues and encounters different coaches, I've seen a lot of cases like that.

David Luiz was playing in the Brazilian 3rd division, look at where he is now.


----------



## Rush

My point is that a CB can play poorly but he doesn't "disappear". Thats a term that should be reserved for an attacking player.


----------



## Even Flow

Quasi Juice said:


> Can't believe PSG let a home grown beast like Sakho go.


I figured he was going to stay, because the PSG President said he wanted to keep him. But Sakho's PSG career went downhill after Ancelotti arrived. He gave Thiago Silva the captaincy last season, and Ancelotti wanting to play Alex & Silva didn't help him. Neither did PSG signing Marquinhos from Roma this summer. If they don't sign nobody else to cover those 3, i'll be surprised.


----------



## MyWord

> We've been asked how much money Southampton will make from the Gareth Bale transfer.
> 
> The answer is absolutely nothing.
> 
> Saints did have a 25% sell-on clause in the deal to sell Bale to Tottenham, but is was renegotiated when the south-coast club were in deep financial trouble.
> 
> As part of the new deal, Saints got Spurs goalkeeper Tommy Forecast.
> 
> Daniel Levy is some sort of arch-negotiator.


lol


----------



## wabak

Levy is outstanding.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Haha. It feels strange that Spurs might not do anything on deadline day, since this is usually when Levy weaves his magic and gets a cut-price deal. Still, it's a nice feeling having already brought in some top class players.


----------



## DA

BALEMANIA

Who is the blonde female presenter on SSN right at the moment? :moyes1


----------



## NoyK

Rush said:


> My point is that a CB can play poorly but he doesn't "disappear". Thats a term that should be reserved for an attacking player.


Well, yeah. 

In Sporting he hasn't done anything special though, really. Last year's coach was terrible anyway, that may be it, but he really didn't do much.

However, he was pretty good in the Sub-21 national team, which is why nearly video of him around has more footage of him playing in the national team rather than in his club.
I'm sure WF's Voldemort will make good profit of him. :side:


Edit: HOLY FUCK why have I only found out now that Bale's Madrid transfer is finally official :mark:


----------



## Nov

today, all i ask is that west ham sign a solid target man to back up andy, and vaz te goes to leeds. ill be a very happy man.


----------



## united_07

John Cross is saying Ozil has agreed to join Arsenal


----------



## Nige™

Why don't United just go for Cabaye? He's available for £15m. What's Moyes going to do with Ozil? Leave him out of the 18 with Kagawa to play Giggs on the right with Cleverley in central midfield? United need a central midfielder, not another attacking one.



Donnacha said:


> BALEMANIA
> 
> Who is the blonde female presenter on SSN right at the moment? :moyes1


Rachel Wyse I think.

A very poor woman's Natalie Sawyer. Well down the list of talent they have on SSN.


----------



## Green Light

No let's leave Cabaye out of this. Pardew just needs to lock him up in the bathroom, close the curtains and unplug the phones until today is over.


----------



## Desecrated

Never seen Cabaye have a good game in 2 man midfield. Played his best stuff when Newcastle went 4-3-3. Off that alone, not the ideal target for United.


----------



## united_07

Guardian also saying Ozil to Arsenal is done, £46m


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

That's a lot of cash if true. If Arsenal sign Ozil what does that mean for Cazorla? Permanently out on the left? Seems a bit of a waste when he's better through the middle.


----------



## DA

Nige™ said:


> Rachel Wyse I think.
> 
> A very poor woman's Natalie Sawyer. Well down the list of talent they have on SSN.


Cheers :moyes1

To make things even better, she's Irish :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Nige™

Desecrated said:


> Never seen Cabaye have a good game in 2 man midfield. Played his best stuff when Newcastle went 4-3-3. Off that alone, not the ideal target for United.


I'd rather have Cabaye than Cleverley. Herrera would be a top signing though.


----------



## united_07

talk is that nothing will be announced from United until the NYSE opens, which isnt for a couple of hours


----------



## Irish Jet

Dat Yellow Bar:

Liverpool, West Brom, Stoke, AC MIlan, Sunderland, Crystal Palace and ARSENAL, fucking ARSENAL SIGNING MESUT FUCKING OZIL.

Meanwhile, in Carrington...


----------



## Green Light

Florentino Pérez: "We Bale Now"


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Guardian also saying Ozil to Arsenal is done, £46m


Not really.

Instantly the best player in the league IMO, well between him and the racist.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nige™ said:


> I'd rather have Cabaye than Cleverley. Herrera would be a top signing though.


Nevermind Cabaye, I'd rather put my 13 year old brother in the United team ahead of Cleverley.

After yesterday, Cleverley is finished in my eyes. 24 years old and he looked like he was about to soil himself anytime the ball got within ten yards of him. Fucking coward.


----------



## Destiny

WOW. Ozil to Arsenal is a scary thought.


----------



## Even Flow

SSN saying Ozil having a medical at Arsenal fpalm


----------



## DA

Ozil will dick all over the Premierleague. Jobbers everywhere won't even get near his shadow, nevermind Ozil himself.


----------



## Green Light

WHEELIE BINS FOR SALE


----------



## ultimogaijin

Ozil is neither a striker or a defensive player. 

It's so frustrating that the time we actually spend money it's on the wrong player. 

That said, FUCKING OZIL :torres


----------



## Irish Jet

Wenger has just taken a giant hairy dump on pretty much everyone who's criticised him, which is pretty much everyone.

:wenger2


----------



## Irish Jet

Moyes arrived in his office this morning with Ryan Giggs.

:lmao 

Fuck I DON'T KNOW ANYMORE.


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> Moyes arrived in his office this morning with Ryan Giggs.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Fuck I DON'T KNOW ANYMORE.


Giggs signing a 1 year extension :mark:


----------



## ultimogaijin

Irish Jet said:


> Wenger has just taken a giant hairy dump on pretty much everyone who's criticised him, which is pretty much everyone.
> 
> :wenger2


Or he's finally admitted defeat? The criticism has worked.


----------



## Even Flow

> David Moyes is inside Carrington, and his primary target is probably Marouan Fellaini. But there is no doubt about it, Manchester United are leaving it late. I think Manchester United fans here at the training ground will be getting a little bit twitchy.


Damn right they'll be getting twitchy.


----------



## Curry

Seriously, how are Arsenal signing Ozil?


----------



## Srdjan99

Real Madrid fans chanting "Don't sell Ozi!l" at Bale's presentation. 
)


----------



## Silent Alarm

Twitchy? They'll want Woodward burned at the stake come 11:01 tonight.


----------



## kingfunkel

Green Light said:


> No let's leave Cabaye out of this. Pardew just needs to lock him up in the bathroom, close the curtains and unplug the phones until today is over.


Having weird flashbacks of Hiedenreich and Michael Cole!

To quote good ol' JR business is about to pick up!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## God™

What the fuck are Madrid thinking? They're selling one of the world's top 3 attacking mids. fpalm


----------



## Ruckus

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Make it official dammit.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

I Curry I said:


> Seriously, how are Arsenal signing Ozil?


By having a bid accepted, agreeing personal terms and completing a medical. The same as any transfer, silly.


----------



## EGame

Irish Jet said:


> Not really.
> 
> Instantly the best player in the league IMO, well between him and the racist.


LMAO

He isn't even the best midfielder.


----------



## Kiz

God™ said:


> What the fuck are Madrid thinking? They're selling one of the world's top 3 attacking mids. fpalm


madrid and thinking. looooool


----------



## God™

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow

> "I'm told talks between Everton and Manchester United are progressing and this deal should now be concluded successfully before the deadline, as most of us have expected.
> 
> "It is understood Fellaini has been given permission to delay linking up with the Belgium squad for their World Cup qualifiers against Scotland and Croatia to enable him to complete the transfer - once it's all been agreed of course."


From the BBC site


----------



## Green Light

God™;23421233 said:


> :lmao


Obvious who that account belongs to

:suarez1


----------



## EGame

Silverthorn said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're such a WOAT












Says the guy who has a hard-on for every German player in football.


----------



## Kenny

WE CB'IN


----------



## Green Light

Not sure if legit but


----------



## EGame

Comparing Iniesta to Ozil is like comparing a Bugatti to a Hyundai. 

It's not even close LOL.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Irish Jet

Iniesta's better, Ozil's probably the next best thing.

Egame just hates anything that has ever been Madrid.


----------



## united_07

Spanish media are now saying Herrera is prepared to drop his wages demand so United will up the transfer fee, but we arent willing to do it enaldo


----------



## ABK

Ozil to Arsenal sounds weird. Would be a top top signing for them. 

Don't think Ozil is the best player in a league he hasn't even played in yet. 

EGame, you once said you'd take Ozil to Barca in a heartbeat, lol.


----------



## EGame

-Iniesta's WC winning goal is bigger than everything Ozil has accomplished with the national team (which is nothing) combined.
-Iniesta's goal vs Chelsea is bigger than everything Ozil has accomplished at club level (which is almost nothing) combined. 

Ozil could win 5 league titles, 2 CL titles, 1 Euro Cup and 1 world cup and Iniesta would still have achieved more.

The debate is not even close.


----------



## Rush

Green Light said:


> Not sure if legit but





> Mesut Ozil played more key passes last season (78) for Real Madrid than Andres Iniesta, Sergio Busquets and Cesc Fabregas combined (75) at Barcelona.


dat Ozil


----------



## Srdjan99

Heard something Sakho joining Barca today. Better than Agger, imo


----------



## Kenny

madness selling ozil.


----------



## Rush

EGame said:


> -Iniesta's WC winning goal is bigger than everything Ozil has accomplished with the national team (which is nothing) combined.
> -Iniesta's goal vs Chelsea is bigger than everything Ozil has accomplished at club level (which is almost nothing) combined.
> 
> Ozil could win 5 league titles, 2 CL titles, 1 Euro Cup and 1 world cup and Iniesta would still have achieved more.
> 
> The debate is not even close.














Srdjan99 said:


> Heard something Sakho joining Barca today. Better than Agger, imo












confirmed for Liverpool


----------



## Kenny

Srdjan99 said:


> Heard something Sakho joining Barca today. Better than Agger, imo


we got sakho


----------



## EGame

Abk™ said:


> Ozil to Arsenal sounds weird. Would be a top top signing for them.
> 
> Don't think Ozil is the best player in a league he hasn't even played in yet.
> 
> EGame, you once said you'd take Ozil to Barca in a heartbeat, lol.


I said that when Fabregas and Sanchez were playing like absolute garbage over the past 2 season. 

Now they have adapted and we have the best youth product in the world in Neymar. 

Ozil wouldn't be a starter here, Cesc would easily bench him.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Srdjan99 said:


> Heard something Sakho joining Barca today. Better than Agger, imo


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Spurs selling their best player so Arsenal can improve their squad is genius.


----------



## Srdjan99

Okay not legit anymore..


----------



## Irish Jet

Every Egame post in this thread...


----------



## Kiz

people who take egame seriously and argue with him


----------



## EGame

Lol @ Liverpool fans getting excited about Sakho, he's probably one of the few CB's in the world worse than Pique. 

Even fucking Alex was preferred over him.


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> Lol @ Liverpool fans getting excited about Sakho, he's probably one of the few CB's in the world worse than Pique.
> 
> Even fucking Alex was preferred over him.


----------



## Kenny

GOAT


----------



## Mikey Damage

This is so fucking ace.

Cazorla ----- Giroud ------ Theo

------------- Ozil -------------

-------- Ramsey - JW10/MA8 -----

Gibbs --- Kos --- Per --- Sagna


Bench; Viviano, Jenk, Monreal, Vermaelen, Flamini, Ox, Podol, Rosicky, Gnabry, Sanogo, and Ba(?)

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Rush

EGame said:


> Lol @ Liverpool fans getting excited about Sakho, he's probably one of the few CB's in the world worse than Pique.
> 
> Even fucking Alex was preferred over him.


----------



## EGame

Apparently Arsenal are in advanced talks with Di Maria.

Gonna be good in 2-3 years time when Barca has Ozil and Di Maria on the bench for dat squad depth. :wenger2


----------



## Mikey Damage

Di Maria deal is dead.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Just confirmed on SSN that United are willing to pay the 36 mil for Ander.

If we get Ander and Fellaini I'd be pretty happy with the window.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UNITED in for Herrera. €36m bid.


----------



## Kenny

so many people in this thread


----------



## Srdjan99

I'm trusting Tata to analyze the team better, initiate better scouting and thus find a CB that truly fits us. I'd rather do that now and wait till January than to spend lots on someone who won't work out. Might be, if course, that Tata won't change anything, but I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## united_07

Fucking hell, just give them the money, get it done!!



somehow we'll fuck it, woodward too busy with another sponsor to confirm the deal probably


----------



## EGame

Srdjan99 said:


> I'm trusting Tata to analyze the team better, initiate better scouting and thus find a *CB that truly fits us*. I'd rather do that now and wait till January than to spend lots on someone who won't work out. Might be, if course, that Tata won't change anything, but I'm keeping my hopes up.


Implying that Masch and Pique actually FIT as a defense.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AlienBountyHunter said:


> That's a lot of cash if true. If Arsenal sign Ozil what does that mean for Cazorla? Permanently out on the left? Seems a bit of a waste when he's better through the middle.


Cazorla played on the left down the stretch last season. It'll be fine. He can make it work.


----------



## EGame

It's likely that signing any CB at this would significantly improve our defense. 









































































































































































(except for Sakho, that guy sucks)


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> Apparently Arsenal are in advanced talks with Di Maria.
> 
> Gonna be good in 2-3 years time when Barca has Ozil and Di Maria on the bench for dat squad depth. :wenger2


----------



## Kenny

Manchester United are willing to pay the €36m buy-out clause for Ander Herrara and will secure the midfielder's services on two conditions: he passes a medical and they pay the lot up front in cash.


----------



## Even Flow

HOLY SHIT. We may actually sign somebody :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'm not terribly bothered about the Di Maria deal being dead (apparently). Would've taken the motherfucker of course, but I'd rather he went for someone like Lars Bender. 

Wouldn't mind Ba, even if it's only a year's loan. 

Could be doing with cover at CB as well.


----------



## DA

EGame said:


> (except for Sakho, that guy sucks)


----------



## Kenny

West Brom have secured the services of midfielder Morgan Amalfitano on a season-long loan from Marseille with an option to make the deal permanent.


----------



## Even Flow

> Come on United, make a cheeky bid for Juan Mata, he is very much out of favour at Chelsea and just what we need.


What some fan said on twitter to the BBC. As much as i'd love us to sign Mata, it won't happen.


----------



## Green Light

smh at all these banderas gifs


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fat Nik Bentdner spotted at Crystal Palace.

they buying up all our deadwood strikers.


----------



## Goku

EGame said:


> Says the guy who has a hard-on for every German player in football.


----------



## Rush

Green Light said:


> smh at all these banderas gifs












Liverpool should chuck in a cheeky bid for Mata. Would never happen but it would be :mark: if it did


----------



## Kenny

No confirmation from Everton, but reports in Portugal say they have agreed a £15m deal to sign Porto's defensive midfielder Fernando," writes Andy Hunter. "The Brazilian has a 30m euro buyout clause in his Porto contract but that deal expires next summer. Would clear the way for Fellaini's exit providing Manchester United pay above £23.5m for the Belgium international. Everton still interested in James McCarthy and Gareth Barry though, and any deal for Fernando would be subject to a work permit hearing."


----------



## Rock316AE

In an era where players like James Rodríguez and Illarramendi cost 50-60m, 100m for Bale sounds half reasonable. Still around 20m too much but I can see why Perez will want him. He's a complete player, and not only on the pitch. Madrid can market him perfectly and they will make this money back in a year. Ozil was a major player for Madrid but he wasn't the difference maker who can win you games, they still have Di Maria, they bought Isco on his position and Bale can adapt to a more central position. It's Ancelotti's job to make it work and he can do it. 

Bale Isco Ronaldo 
Benzema 

Di Maria Bale Ronaldo 
Benzema

Crazy potential.


----------



## Joel

You have Moses. Behave yourself, please.


----------



## Even Flow

BBC reporting Everton going after David Astori from Cagliari.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Kenny

Mata would be nice. 8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Fernando from Porto subject to work permit appeal according someone on TWITTER

Any news on the SCOUSE DROGBA to WBA?


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> You have Moses. Behave yourself, please.


:terry


----------



## haribo

...


























:aries2


----------



## Kenny

DAT LEAN


----------



## Curry

All these months mocking Man U and Arsenal and now they actually do some business, kind of sour.


----------



## united_07

talk is that Herrera's offer to lower his wage demands in the end forced the transfer through, apparently a 5 year deal, of around £65k a week, apparently his previous demands were close to £100k a week


----------



## DA

I wonder how long it would take to go from London to Liverpool in a helicopter.

Mata is a small guy who wouldn't weigh that much so he wouldn't even slow the helicopter down that much I would think.....


----------



## CGS

Arsenal and Man U actually signing quality? What?


----------



## united_07

> OptaJoe ‏@OptaJoe 8m
> 104 - Ander Herrera attempted 104 dribbles in La Liga last season; more than any Man Utd player tried in the Premier League. Rampaging.


encouraging statistic, you rarely see Carrick or Cleverley trying to force play like that


----------



## Destiny

united_07 said:


> encouraging statistic, you rarely see Carrick or Cleverley trying to force play like that


It's not Carrick's job to dribble players. Isn't he a defensive mid?


----------



## Kenny

moyes will stop that :moyes1


----------



## Nattie7

LMFAO

all the shit Rambo got in the other thread
Mocking Flamini's return to emirates


and now Real and Arsenal agree a fee over Ozil.

time zoners and their knowledge of all things arsenal :lol


----------



## CGS

Nattie7 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> all the shit Rambo got in the other thread
> Mocking Flamini's return to emirates
> 
> 
> and now Real and Arsenal agree a fee over Ozil.
> 
> time zoners and their knowledge of all things arsenal :lol


Acting like you expected this deal to happen. Hilarious


----------



## haribo

All I'm seeing in this thread


----------



## Rush

natie post - rah rah rah, load of nothing, random insult

everyone's reaction -


----------



## Kiz

everyone lives in a timezone though


----------



## Quasi Juice

So Real are really going to let go of one of the best attacking midfielders in the world (and he hasn't even reached his prime yet)? How retarded.


----------



## united_07

seen this being posted on twitter, from last year




> Ander Herrera ‏@anderherrera8 22 Jun 12
> @rioferdy5 it was a pleasure for me to share the antidoping control and a good chat with you about football in Bilbao.Regards


seems he can speak good english already


----------



## CGS

Quasi Juice said:


> So Real are really going to let go of one of the best attacking midfielders in the world (and he hasn't even reached his prime yet)? How retarded.


Meh Madrid themselves are retarted. Like Abk mentioned a few pages back they basically buy and sell players for fun. They constantly replace World class players with World class players.


----------



## Cliffy

awww. That's sweet of him.


I think Arsenal signing Ozil has killed any hope i had for a Spurs top 4 finish.


----------



## Nattie7

CGS said:


> Acting like you expected this deal to happen. Hilarious


missing the point...HILARIOUS 

Only the TZ'er believed Arsenal would spend ZERO in the tfr window, just like it was on TZ'er that though Rambo was shit and mocked Flamini's return.

Gotta love them!!!


----------



## CGS

Nattie7 said:


> missing the point...HILARIOUS
> 
> Only the TZ'er believed Arsenal would spend ZERO in the tfr window, just like it was on TZ'er that though Rambo was shit and mocked Flamini's return.
> 
> Gotta love them!!!


Who exactly are "timezoners" that insult makes zero sense :lol 

This time yesterday there was zero sign of Arsenal signing anyone so your statement really is stupid. Plus no one said flamini was an awful signing just that not spending when you needed to spend was lolworthy


----------



## Nattie7

Cliffy Byro said:


> awww. That's sweet of him.
> 
> 
> I think Arsenal signing Ozil has killed any hope i had for a Spurs top 4 finish.


they can always spend another 100mil in January :lol

I understand you need to give the new signings time to gel, did Levy think they were gonna beat us yesterday then announce the sale of Bale as if business as usual?


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Nattie7

CGS said:


> Who exactly are "timezoners" that insult makes zero sense :lol
> 
> This time yesterday there was zero sign of Arsenal signing anyone so your statement really is stupid


LMFAO zero sign of Arsenal signing ANYONE yesterday?????

omg whyyyyyyyy whyyyyyy whyyyyy are you doing this to yourself?

major second hand embarrassment for you kid.

You obviously don't understand football and you obviously choose to ignore the fact Wenger had said they were working on deals and when it is done everyone will know, or words to that effect.

Next you're going to deny seeing reports of Arsenal linked with Ozil, Karim and Di Maria, or even deny Arsenal went in with the +1 for Suarez :lol

gotta love the logic.

Maybe to the ignorant there was a belief Arsenal would not sign anyone, just like they said Rambo is shit and mocked Flamini's return.

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Brickhouse

AlienBountyHunter said:


> That's a lot of cash if true. If Arsenal sign Ozil what does that mean for Cazorla? Permanently out on the left? Seems a bit of a waste when he's better through the middle.


I don't think that's true at all. He had his four assist game last season as a left winger. He is probably more of a scoring threat as a #10 but looks more comfortable overall on a flank.


----------



## Kenny

calm down bro


----------



## Death Rider

Nattie7 said:


> missing the point...HILARIOUS
> 
> Only the TZ'er believed Arsenal would spend ZERO in the tfr window, just like it was on TZ'er that though Rambo was shit and mocked Flamini's return.
> 
> Gotta love them!!!


As Kiz said everyone lives in a timezone... That insult makes 0 sense 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Of all clubs' transfers to criticize, it's hilarious how some here are choosing Real Madrid's. :lol Either follow the signings objectively as well as thoroughly or don't yap about things you (apparently) don't know the first thing about. I've explained like 10 times already everything to rebut the retarded excuses people have brought up.

Now, I do agree that if Ozil is sold, Florentino Perez will not be liked at all. Recouping money and all is fine, but even the fans were chanting "Don't sell Ozil" during Bale's presentation today. To sell one of just 2 CAMs, I don't know what Perez is thinking.


----------



## CGS

Dunno why I do this too myself but here goes












Nattie7 said:


> LMFAO zero sign of Arsenal signing ANYONE yesterday?????
> 
> omg whyyyyyyyy whyyyyyy whyyyyy are you doing this to yourself?
> 
> major second hand embarrassment for you kid.


At 3pm yesterday there was no legit sign of Arsenal signing anyone. There was no serious Ozil/Arsenal links till late last night. Twitter dirtsheets do not count



> You obviously don't understand football and you obviously choose to ignore the fact Wenger had said they were working on deals and when it is done everyone will know, or words to that effect.


Wenger has said that all window and nothing has happened till now. Why should I have believed him? :lmao



> Next you're going to deny seeing reports of Arsenal linked with Ozil, Karim and Di Maria, or even deny Arsenal went in with the +1 for Suarez :lol
> 
> gotta love the logic.


Again Twitter rumors do not count :lmao. We've been linked to a shit load of players as well. We was heavily linked to Papadopolus & Eriksen and apparently we didnt even bid for them so there you go 



> Maybe to the ignorant there was a belief Arsenal would not sign anyone, just like they said Rambo is shit and mocked Flamini's return.
> 
> HILARIOUS!


Again no one even said Flamini was an awful signing but at that stage you didnt' look like spending any money so it was a stupid move.

also you have failed to actually say what a "timezoner" is


----------



## Brickhouse

I Curry I said:


> Seriously, how are Arsenal signing Ozil?


Because it appears they were serious about splashing the cash this time out and they are a Champions League side that play a brand of football Ozil can flourish in.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

If United get Herrera it would be a great signing, but it just makes you wonder why they didn't do it sooner rather than wasting time going after unrealistic targets.


----------



## united_07

JD=JohnDorian said:


> If United get Herrera it would be a great signing, but it just makes you wonder why they didn't do it sooner rather than wasting time going after unrealistic targets.












spent too long going after unattainable players like fabregas and ronaldo


----------



## Nattie7

CGS said:


> Dunno why I do this too myself but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 3pm yesterday there was no legit sign of Arsenal signing anyone. There was no serious Ozil/Arsenal links till late last night. Twitter dirtsheets do not count
> 
> 
> 
> Wenger has said that all window and nothing has happened till now. Why should I have believed him? :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Again Twitter rumors do not count :lmao. We've been linked to a shit load of players as well. We was heavily linked to Papadopolus & Eriksen and apparently we didnt even bid for them so there you go
> 
> 
> 
> Again no one even said Flamini was an awful signing but at that stage you didnt' look like spending any money so it was a stupid move.


you're a virgin that is why you do it to yourself, as long as you use a tissue, it's all good.

LMFAO you're seriously a fool, there was no legit prospect of Arsenal signing ANYONE.
JEEZ louise, I'm feeling that second hand embarrassment for you son.
Like I said you know fuck all about football, arsenal and transfers, so arsenal signing someone today is out of the blue, so unexpected :lol 
kid leave it out.

IF YOU HONESTLY BELIEVED ARSENAL HAD ZERO CHANCE OF SIGNING ANYONE BEFORE THE SHUT OF THE TFR WIDOWN, YOU EVEN CLAIM UP UNTIL YESTERDAY, THEN I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU.


----------



## Brickhouse

I Curry I said:


> All these months mocking Man U and Arsenal and now they actually do some business, kind of sour.


What the hell did you expect? 

People are so irrational during the transfer window. It IS a domino game and you have to bite your tongue until the end.

There is no player Wenger could have purchased of a higher quality than Ozil and that only could have been done today since the Bale signing took so long.


----------



## Liam Miller

We won't be doing any business :lol


----------



## Kenny

talks now that we had a 30 mil bid rejected for mata


----------



## Nattie7

BrickHouse said:


> Because it appears they were serious about splashing the cash this time out and they are a Champions League side that play a brand of football Ozil can flourish in.


didn't you know, up until yesterday arsenal were not going to sign anyone.

They just suddenly decided to do so, how dare they ruin the script


----------



## DA

Still :mark: that we've got Sakho and Moses. Delighted to have more black guys like myself at the club :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

Donnacha said:


> Still :mark: that we've got Sakho and Moses. Delighted to have more black guys like myself at the club :mark:


:suarez2


----------



## Death Rider

Well at least it shows ambition if we did bid 30m for mata. If we got him :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

Arsenal fans sign someone decent and now they wanna comment in the footy thread talking up the club :side:


----------



## Nattie7

BrickHouse said:


> What the hell did you expect?
> 
> People are so irrational during the transfer window. It IS a domino game and you have to bite your tongue until the end.
> 
> There is no player Wenger could have purchased of a higher quality than Ozil and that only could have been done today since the Bale signing took so long.


I already mentioned this in another thread, that Spurs were apparently delaying the official sale of Bale, because they KNEW Arsenal were linked with at least THREE of Real's players.
It makes the Spurs 'signings' even more interesting, and I don't mean in a good way either :lol

They don't quite grasp how football or transfers work


----------



## Liam Miller

What is it with transfer season making supporters more cocky and arrogant than usual?


----------



## Even Flow

> France football writer Matt Spiro: "PSG are hoping to open talks with Juan Mata with a view to a move to the French capital, report L'Equipe on their website. They also suggest the French champions have not yet given hope of signing Real Madrid playmaker Mesut Ozil, although Arsenal are favourites to sign the German.
> 
> "The French daily reported this morning that PSG would rather sign an attacking midfielder capable of playing wide, a role the versatile Mata is of course familiar with.
> 
> "If a high-profile player arrives at the Parc des Princes today, it may spark some frenzied late activity, with Argentinian midfielder Javier Pastore - jeered by his own fans on Saturday - among those liable to be sold."


Mata to PSG? :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Daily Mail saying Ozil to Arsenal could be done in the next hour.


----------



## reDREDD

Mazel Tov Nattie, Arsenal made a signing

in basically the one position where they actually have a world class player

you must be very happy with this transfer window


----------



## Even Flow

Wigan apparently in for Jordan Rhodes according to SSN.


----------



## CGS

Soooo basically the plan was always that Wenger was just waiting for the Bale deal to be done so he could swoop in and sign Ozil? And Spurs knew this so they delayed the Bale deal on purpose in an attempt to screw over Wenger?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

why even bother responding to this guy, he's a massive tool


----------



## Brickhouse

Even Flow said:


> Mata to PSG? :mark:


\
That's the best fit for him. Chelsea would be insane to sell him inside the league.


----------



## Nattie7

JOAL.COM said:


> Mazel Tov Nattie, Arsenal made a signing
> 
> in basically the one position where they actually have a world class player
> 
> you must be very happy with this transfer window



Hello Joal.com

my preference would have been a striker, CB and GK.

But I am not in charge on transfers, I am merely on here finding it amusing that up until yesterday, YESTERDAY Arsenal had ZERO chance of signing anyone, ANYONE!!


----------



## Kiz

i'm sure on nattie's season ticket it foretold of the ozil prophecy. it's the least they could do for fleecing the poor girl.


----------



## Even Flow

Mata, Ibra, Cavani :mark:


----------



## Brickhouse

Nattie7 said:


> I already mentioned this in another thread, that Spurs were apparently delaying the official sale of Bale, because they KNEW Arsenal were linked with at least THREE of Real's players.


If true, it's shockingly naive of Levy because of course Real are going to demand time to recoup some of that huge fee.

It probably is true. No one in football is more insecure than Daniel Levy.


----------



## Kenny

Mesut Özil has failed his medical for Arsenal FC and the transfer will not go through. Özil was affected by asthma from the dust in Arsenal's trophy room


----------



## united_07

Even Flow said:


> Wigan apparently in for Jordan Rhodes according to SSN.


apparently Wigan are offering £6m, Blackburn paid £8m last year for him :lmao


----------



## DA

KENSENBERG said:


> Mesut Özil has failed his medical for Arsenal FC and the transfer will not go through. Özil was affected by asthma from the dust in Arsenal's trophy room


:kolo1


----------



## Green Light

Why are Chelsea even thinking about selling Mata? Unless it was for a ridiculous fee he'd be one of the players I'd most want to keep hold of


----------



## reDREDD

Nattie7 said:


> Hello Joal.com
> 
> my preference would have been a striker, CB and GK.
> 
> But I am not in charge on transfers, I am merely on here finding it amusing that up until yesterday, YESTERDAY Arsenal had ZERO chance of signing anyone, ANYONE!!


Well, there certainly wasnt any significant evidence to say otherwise.

Deals on deadline day, where you're buying critical players are rarely a good idea. The pressure, tension and deadlines always lead to problems down the line

best example I can think of is torres. we were in such a rush to get him, we overpaid, and didnt bother with the medical. Look where we are now

Always do your business early. Now I can understand to some degree why Wenger would wait for Bale to move and then swoop in for Ozil, but at the same times, couldnt that have been agreed to earlier, as well as other players? Leaving ALL your signings to the last day seems like you're just asking for trouble


----------



## Liam Miller

What joal said, always get your business done early like good ol :fergie


----------



## Nattie7

BrickHouse said:


> If true, it's shockingly naive of Levy because of course Real are going to demand time to recoup some of that huge fee.
> 
> It probably is true. No one in football is more insecure than Daniel Levy.


Yes, that was the rumours, and of course it is high risk, but football transfer is all about calling someone's bluff.

Levy could have announced prior to the game they had sold Bale, I honestly believe that he had a feeling like many that Spurs will wipe the floor with Arsenal. Then announce the deal, so Bale may be off but we just beat Arsenal away and signed X Y and Z!

Spurs signings are also interesting, and they were being praised for making signings and doing them early.
My doubt has always been, were they buying for the sake of buying or did they genuinely believe they got those players to genuinely move to that next level?
They always knew Bale was going this summer, looking more and more at their signings the more I have doubt over it.


----------



## Even Flow

united_07 said:


> apparently Wigan are offering £6m, Blackburn paid £8m last year for him :lmao


Yep. And I read something the other day i'm sure, that someone at Blackburn said Rhodes was worth at least double what they paid for him from Huddersfield. So Wigan have got no chance, especially since they're rivals.



> BBC Sport's Saj Chowdhury: "I just bumped into former Manchester United and England midfielder Owen Hargreaves in Manchester. I asked him whether he had been following the latest developments on transfer deadline day, to which he responded, "not a chance".
> 
> "I then informed the former Bayern Munich player that Arsenal had agreed a £42.4m deal with Real Madrid for Germany midfielder Mesut Ozil. His response to that? "Really? They don't even need him."


:lmao


----------



## Kenny

Manchester United have bid £15m for Leighton Baines.


----------



## Liam Miller

KENSENBERG said:


> Manchester United have bid £15m for Leighton Baines.


Why?


----------



## Even Flow

> Amidst renewed speculation, Rovers boss Gary Bowyer has once again stressed that Jordan Rhodes is not for sale.


.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Viviano to Arsenal a done deal.

Ozil announced within hours apparently.


----------



## Brickhouse

Nattie7 said:


> Levy could have announced prior to the game they had sold Bale, I honestly believe that he had a feeling like many that Spurs will wipe the floor with Arsenal. Then announce the deal, so Bale may be off but we just beat Arsenal away and signed X Y and Z!


Also a poor strategy.

Arsenal has (or had, by the end of today) big depth concerns for the season. But they fielded the superior XI to Spurs yesterday.


----------



## Nattie7

JOAL.COM said:


> Well, there certainly wasnt any significant evidence to say otherwise.
> 
> Deals on deadline day, where you're buying critical players are rarely a good idea. The pressure, tension and deadlines always lead to problems down the line
> 
> best example I can think of is torres. we were in such a rush to get him, we overpaid, and didnt bother with the medical. Look where we are now
> 
> Always do your business early. Now I can understand to some degree why Wenger would wait for Bale to move and then swoop in for Ozil, but at the same times, couldnt that have been agreed to earlier, as well as other players? Leaving ALL your signings to the last day seems like you're just asking for trouble


LMFAO no evidence to suggest Wenger was not going to sign a player up until yesterday?!
Note to self disregard, WENGER, Ivan, AST and others who have more credibility than some people on WF.

When Wenger gave a quote last week saying we will have signings before end of tfr window, I will ignore that.

Anyway no disrespect but that issue you never stated, so I will address your valid points raised on here.

Hi again lol so if Real were unwilling to sell Ozil until they had Bale, that is Wengers fault?

I don't like last minute transfers, especially for a buying club, you have less room to negotiate a price and like you stated, Torres' medical.

However transfer windows are all about calling someone's bluff, also it is a KNOWN to any Arsenal fans our negotiators are not what they once were.
Did you hear the rumour about '25mil for a reserve player' talking about Cabaye?
Tim Payton's talked a lot on this issue and it sheds a lot of light into certain things.

I never ever stated last minute tfr's are the best, I was merely on here taking people to task over Arsenal not signing anyone


----------



## reDREDD

They could have hammered out a deal before the sale went through. Perez didnt just wake up today and realise "oh shit, since I bought Bale, i have to sell Ozil". it had to have been anticipated ahead of time.



Nattie7 said:


> Yes, that was the rumours, and of course it is high risk, but football transfer is all about calling someone's bluff.
> 
> Levy could have announced prior to the game they had sold Bale, I honestly believe that he had a feeling like many that Spurs will wipe the floor with Arsenal. Then announce the deal, so Bale may be off but we just beat Arsenal away and signed X Y and Z!
> 
> Spurs signings are also interesting, and they were being praised for making signings and doing them early.
> My doubt has always been, were they buying for the sake of buying or did they genuinely believe they got those players to genuinely move to that next level?
> They always knew Bale was going this summer, looking more and more at their signings the more I have doubt over it.


Lamela is a solid winger to replace Bale. Paulinho adds more steel to the midfield. Good box to box player (which you can never have enough of). Soldado is a pretty great striker, arguably their most important signing because their striker options werent that great last season. Adebayor has a poor attitude, and defoe is just decent inside the box. Provides very little linkup play, unlike soldado

And Eriksen, provides creativity. After watching the last few Spurs game, it should be fairly obvious, even to ray charles, that they need someone who can provide that

They made good, young, long term signings to add some good depth and strengthen the positions that need some help.

Because thats what sane managers do, they buy depth and improve weak positions


----------



## united_07

Cant see the Baines deal being done now, too late. Although I would say £15m is around his value.


----------



## Brickhouse

JOAL.COM said:


> Always do your business early. Now I can understand to some degree why Wenger would wait for Bale to move and then swoop in for Ozil, but at the same times, couldnt that have been agreed to earlier, as well as other players? Leaving ALL your signings to the last day seems like you're just asking for trouble


Who is to say the negotiations just started today? There was probably a basic deal hammered out between clubs and player and they just had to wait for the Bale signing to finalize. Many sources reported that Ozil/Arsenal talks were in an "advanced" stage immediately after the Bale news.

The notion that buying clubs are going to get screwed on deadline day is an unfair one. Selling clubs are fighting the deadline too if they want to get their books in order and not tamper with squad chemistry.


----------



## reDREDD

True, but selling clubs have the leverage 

Thats the critical part


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> Cant see the Baines deal being done now, too late. Although I would say £15m is around his value.


Baines would need force through that move in order for anything to happen or we would need to offer silly fee as Kenwright will dig his heels in all way to bitter end.

Shame as like Baines alot & he would be my first choice as our main lb over evra if we landed him.


----------



## Nattie7

JOAL.COM said:


> They could have hammered out a deal before the sale went through. Perez didnt just wake up today and realise "oh shit, since I bought Bale, i have to sell Ozil". it had to have been anticipated ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Lamela is a solid winger to replace Bale. Paulinho adds more steel to the midfield. Good box to box player (which you can never have enough of). Soldado is a pretty great striker, arguably their most important signing because their striker options werent that great last season. Adebayor has a poor attitude, and defoe is just decent inside the box. Provides very little linkup play, unlike soldado
> 
> And Eriksen, provides creativity. After watching the last few Spurs game, it should be fairly obvious, even to ray charles, that they need someone who can provide that
> 
> They made good, young, long term signings to add some good depth and strengthen the positions that need some help.
> 
> Because thats what sane managers do, they buy depth and improve weak positions



so does a good sane manager replace their best player, who has been sold for a world record with a SOLID winger?
Is there anyone you can name as winger better than Lamela?

obviously that is subjective but answers on a post card

I said in a previous post on here, new singings need to gel, especially when you're coming from a new league.
You have 100m to spend and you buy said players, and you're really telling me that those were the best of the best after selling Bale.

Ask yourself why Spurs did not look at the Real trio Arsenal were sniffing around.
What better way to fuck your rival then buying the players they had identified?

They are not a champions league club, up until we beat Fenebache we weren't either (maybe that gives some a clue why we did our business a little later).

People criticise Wenger's tfr policy, yes I even have my issue with aspects, but I look at the amount Spurs spent and who they got, Eriksen and Saldado aside I have question marks.


----------



## Liam Miller

Is kagawa off to PSG yet :moyes2


----------



## Nattie7

BrickHouse said:


> Who is to say the negotiations just started today? There was probably a basic deal hammered out between clubs and player and they just had to wait for the Bale signing to finalize. Many sources reported that Ozil/Arsenal talks were in an "advanced" stage immediately after the Bale news.
> 
> The notion that buying clubs are going to get screwed on deadline day is an unfair one. Selling clubs are fighting the deadline too if they want to get their books in order and not tamper with squad chemistry.


I already alluded to the point about what if Real didn't want to sell X until Bale was acquired, but I will tell you something for nothing, no point arguing.
Many on here have an issue with me, I steer clear now on posting on here as much but I will come into threads where bullshit is peddled.
Especially when they do not support Arsenal, yet their opinions are treated as bible, and they try every possible way to trip you up to compensate for the fact they got called out for their lies.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Typical Man u fan


----------



## united_07

TNA_WWE said:


> Is kagawa off to PSG yet :moyes2


apparently there isnt any direct flight to japan from manchester, so he was going to Paris, but just to get a connecting flight to Japan


----------



## Liam Miller

Sandow4President said:


> Typical Man u fan


Clear WUM or i'd hope so also what does have to do with transfers lad.


----------



## CGS

That dedication


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> That dedication


I swear that isn't me.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

TNA_WWE said:


> Clear WUM or i'd hope so also what does have to do with transfers lad.


Dunno, but here's 'Arry on deadline day


----------



## Liam Miller

Triffic :arry


----------



## united_07

obvious WUM, look at his other tweets


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> obvious WUM, look at his other tweets


Send me a link to your twitter then :torres


----------



## CGS

> APPY 100TH BIRTHDAY TO LIVERPOOL CHAIRMAN BILL SHANKLY
> 
> MAYBE TIME THEY GET YOUNGER PERSON IN TO DO JOB NOW THOUGH?
> #LFC #MUFC


:drake1


----------



## united_07

TNA_WWE said:


> Send me a link to your twitter then :torres


nah my twitter account is obviously WOODWARD_OUT :side:


----------



## Even Flow

> France football writer Matt Spiro: "The French television station Infosport Plus is confirming that Chelsea midfielder Juan Mata is presently holding talks with PSG.
> 
> "Signing the Spaniard would, in my eyes, make perfect sense for Laurent Blanc's team. The French champions may be getting consistent results in Ligue 1, yet they continue to appear disjointed with no obvious link between midfield and attack.
> 
> "Their current playmaker Javier Pastore has been operating as part of a midfield three of late, with Ibrahimovic, Cavani and Lavezzi in attack, but the Argentinian - who certainly hasn't set the capital alight following his £35m move from Palermo in 2011 - is struggling badly this season and has been jeered at the Parc des Princes in the last two home games.
> 
> "Mata's ability to supply PSG's big-name forwards could be just what Blanc needs."


:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

:jose what a madman if he sells the juan.


----------



## EGame

Fucking lol @ Chelsea. 

Selling their best player for no apparent reason at all.


----------



## Rock316AE

It would be fucking stupid if we sell Mata now, no matter what they're offering. If Jose really didn't want him, he could have used him in a Rooney/Mata deal and get his main target. He's staying, I hope...


----------



## reDREDD

Chelsea isnt a selling club

Jose isnt a selling manager

only way i can envision us losing Mata is hes using it to leverage Ibra into coming

another equally absurd idea


----------



## Kiz

or he really just doesn't rate mata


----------



## MF25

JOAL.COM said:


> Chelsea isnt a selling club
> 
> Jose isnt a selling manager
> 
> only way i can envision us losing Mata is hes using it to leverage Ibra into coming
> 
> another equally absurd idea


Didn't Jose sell Robben?


----------



## reDREDD

This is all still just speculation

The club said he wont be sold. jose said he wont be sold. its not like we need the money. 

I dont see why jose would sell him. For gods sake he personally bought ozil when he went to real. So its not like he hates those types of players, even when they are defensively not as capable


----------



## Joel

This must be lies.

Robben was on his last year of contract and was not going to extend and we had just brought in Malouda, so it made sense to sell.

This is LIES though.


----------



## reDREDD

Why jose wants to sell Mata



Spoiler:  shocking truth















score to live


----------



## ArnoldTricky

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Is Ozil a need? Not really.

But Arsene said if he couldn't top top striker, he'd get better attackers around Giroud. And he did. 

Plus, if Ozil is fucking available...you fucking get Ozil. Come on.


----------



## EGame

Ozil to Arsenal official. 

We FIFA now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Did Arsenal announce it? :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Hasn't been announced


----------



## DA

> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 14m
> #CFC have heard nothing of PSG's reported interest in Juan Mata. Barring '*silly money*', Mata looks like staying at Stamford Bridge


Where are Dalglish/Comoli when you need them?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

For The Win said:


> Hasn't been announced


Then there's still time for it to fail


----------



## EGame

It's done kunts. #dealwithit. 

http://www.goal.com/en-ca/news/4188...2/4232684/ozil-signs-for-arsenal?ICID=HP_BN_3

He's been having a medical for 10 hours now, he's already signed. Unless they are running MRI scans on him and checking for brain damage because he is actually going to join Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

silly money?

we have silly money!


----------



## CGS

Donnacha said:


> Where are Dalglish/Comoli when you need them?


To busy perving on all them English talent


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

EGame said:


> It's done kunts. #dealwithit.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en-ca/news/4188...2/4232684/ozil-signs-for-arsenal?ICID=HP_BN_3
> 
> He's been having a medical for 10 hours now, he's already signed. Unless they are running MRI scans on him and checking for brain damage because he is actually going to join Arsenal.


u jel?


----------



## Manelpirolito

Only BBC Sport says that ozil is confirmed to arsenal. In other sites says ozil rejected Arsenal


----------



## united_07

Fernando to Everton has fallen through :side:


----------



## EGame

http://hereisthecity.com/2013/09/02...-ozil-at-gareth-bales-unveiling-at-real-madr/

Fucking lol.

Madrid is such a circus. Pathetic club, pathetic fans and pathetic management.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pastore to Arsenal on loan?

Dafuq?


----------



## Andre

I'm not sure how how many people in this thread know this, but in 2008 Southampton swapped their 25% Gareth Bale sell on fee for Tottenham Hotspur goalkeeper Tommy Forecast.

Forecast is currently playing for Chelmsford City :torres


----------



## united_07

Guardian now saying the Herrera deal has come to a halt, because of spanish tax reasons enaldo


----------



## Kiz

:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'm not sure how how many people in this thread know this, but in 2008 Southampton swapped their 25% Gareth Bale sell on fee for Tottenham Hotspur goalkeeper Tommy Forecast.
> 
> Forecast is currently playing for Chelmsford City :torres


what fools


----------



## steamed hams

Kiz said:


> :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Palermo have confirmed Viviano's loan.


----------



## Chr1st0

Dem Liverpool fans...


----------



## Brickhouse

Manelpirolito said:


> Only BBC Sport says that ozil is confirmed to arsenal. In other sites says ozil rejected Arsenal


Like what sites? BBC is a little more credible than the Daily Mail, you know.


----------



## Green Light

Natalie Sawyer up next


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Apparently the Fernando deal is still on. 

The reason all the journos sad it's off is because a fake Instagram account said he's staying. 

On my phone so can't post it yet but it was pyar jarg.

EDIT: account was pretending to be him and said he's staying. Not like it was a news source.


----------



## Manelpirolito

Fernando confirmed on Twitter that is stayin in Porto


----------



## CGS

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'm not sure how how many people in this thread know this, but in 2008 Southampton swapped their 25% Gareth Bale sell on fee for Tottenham Hotspur goalkeeper Tommy Forecast.
> 
> Forecast is currently playing for Chelmsford City :torres


:lmao outstanding stuff Southampton


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Dynamo Kiev want 40 million for Yarmolenko. 

And he has only 1 year left on his contract.


----------



## united_07

Apparently the hold up in the Herrera deal is that we could have to pay an extra 21% tax for some reason


----------



## Manelpirolito

BrickHouse said:


> Like what sites? BBC is a little more credible than the Daily Mail, you know.


I know...Now every site says Ozil to Arsenal is confirmed


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Manelpirolito said:


> Fernando confirmed on Twitter that is stayin in Porto


The lad I get my Everton stuff from who has been spot on with signings said Fellaini out, Baines staying and Fernando in. 

I trust him more than the player. 

He needs to join so I sing ABBA songs for him.


----------



## Cliffy

El Correo say that Manchester United have had a plan of bids, which has slightly confused Athletic Club. They say that even though the first offer was €30m, Manchester United have always intended to go up to the full amount which makes the Spanish club wonder why they just didn't do that in the first place. Herrera is also said to be wondering why that clause hasn't yet been met and it's claimed he's worried that it won't come in at all at this stage.

Dat Fifa Manager Mode technique :moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

steamed hams said:


>


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Why won't United just pay the money?


----------



## united_07

3 United reps are in the LFP headquarters trying to sort out the deal according to spanish journalists


----------



## Manelpirolito

Wenger sold Gervinho to Roma so Lamela could join Spurs which allowed Bale leave to Madrid and arsenal could sign Özil. Wenger is Genius


----------



## Andre

United _almost_ seem like they're pretending to try and sign players without ever really wanting to spend the money, almost like a smokescreen to keep the fans quiet. Fits in with spending all summer trying to buy people like Fabregas and Thiago Alcantara who were never going to sign :side:

Seriously, 6 million Euros shouldn't be a lot of money to a club like United who desperately need to sign some good players. Fucking tight fisted Glazers :bigron


----------



## Manelpirolito

Mozza said:


> The lad I get my Everton stuff from who has been spot on with signings said Fellaini out, Baines staying and Fernando in.
> 
> I trust him more than the player.
> 
> He needs to join so I sing ABBA songs for him.


http://instagram.com/p/dw7MI2BkAa/#


----------



## united_07

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> United _almost_ seem like they're pretending to try and sign players without ever really wanting to spend the money, almost like a smokescreen to keep the fans quiet. Fits in with spending all summer trying to buy people like Fabregas and Thiago Alcantara who were never going to sign :side:
> 
> Seriously, 6 million Euros shouldn't be a lot of money to a club like United who desperately need to sign some good players. Fucking tight fisted Glazers :bigron


nah they've agreed a €36m fee now, but now theres some tax related thing thats holding it up, same thing that held up the Javi Martinez to Bayern deal for a month


----------



## Curry

As I don't have SSN, when does Jim White get on?


----------



## Hamada

I have to say, by and large, this deadline day has been poor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Manelpirolito said:


> http://instagram.com/p/dw7MI2BkAa/#


I'm assuming this is the blag Instagram I said in my previous post?

Because if you click the Twitter link on his Instagram page, you will see a Facebook link.

This is the Facebook image










This is Fernando Reges










Like I just said, FAKE ACCOUNT

DETECTIVE MOZ, ON THE CASE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

SSN just mentioned the possibility of LUKAKU on loan to EVERTON 

<jizzes and dies>


----------



## CGS

Hamada said:


> I have to say, by and large, this deadline day has been poor.


Every deal worth checking out was done by 12pm :lmao. Since then it's basically been Man U meeting the Herrera clause, Felliani on the move & Ozil having a medical....yet nothing has actually happened with any of those in like 10 hours.


----------



## Hamada

CGS said:


> Every deal worth checking out was done by 12pm :lmao. Since then it's basically been Man U meeting the Herrera clause, Felliani on the move & Ozil having a medical....yet nothing has actually happened with any of those in like 10 hours.


Not watching SSN, are they still hyping it up as the GOAT deadline day of all time?


----------



## Cliffy

Have they done the Goldberg style entrance with Jim White yet ?


----------



## Curry

Mozza said:


> SSN just mentioned the possibility of LUKAKU on loan to EVERTON
> 
> <jizzes and dies>


Lukaku in the box and the best crosser in the league on the wings? Damn that'd be scary.


----------



## united_07

So SSN are now saying Fellaini has turned up at Everton's training ground :moyes1


----------



## Andre

united_07 said:


> nah they've agreed a €36m fee now, but now theres some tax related thing thats holding it up, same thing that held up the Javi Martinez to Bayern deal for a month


Which would be convenient for a club that didn't really want to spend any big money this summer. Just seems strange that United waited until this late to trigger the release clause when the extra fee is relative peanuts, especially now that they have an extra hold up with limited time left. Surely a top club like United would know about these tax issues in advance? I'm sure the deal will end up going through, but still :side:



united_07 said:


> So SSN are now saying Fellaini has turned up at Everton's training ground :moyes1


Then that happens :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Woodward must have got off at the wrong roundabout and ended up back at Finch Farm.


----------



## kingfunkel

Is it just me who doesn't like Jim White? The guy is a cock


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## united_07

the 3 united reps who are in charge of the Herrera deal in Spain according to AS


----------



## Cliffy

Is that Obertan ?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

United fans, is this what the official site looks like? 










I'm not going anywhere near that pile of gash to check myself.


----------



## united_07

Mozza said:


> United fans, is this what the official site looks like?


no

dont know why they do it, but the website seems to create a page with everyone we've been linked with, every transfer window these pages pop up

cant remember how to get to them though


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Dossena to Sunderland

Shep prepare for shit


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

united_07 said:


> no
> 
> dont know why they do it, but the website seems to create a page with everyone we've been linked with, every transfer window these pages pop up
> 
> cant remember how to get to them though


Thanks.


----------



## united_07

> AS reporter says he’s been told that #MUFC have apparently left without paying the clause because of a bureaucratic problem.



fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Hamada

"Truth in Romelu Lukaku Everton rumour." :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

The more and more times goes on, I really don't think we're signing anybody.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Reports in Spain are suggesting the Herrera to United deal is done.


----------



## AEA

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Reports in Spain are suggesting the Herrera to United deal is done.


:ex: :mark:


----------



## Curry

Apparently Eto'o isn't a striker


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Pizza to QPR confirmed


----------



## Hamada

I Curry I said:


> Apparently Eto'o isn't a striker


I was thinking that, lol.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Hank Scorpio said:


> Pizza to QPR confirmed


Best deal of the day by far!


----------



## CGS

QPR :moyes1 so damn jealous right now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> Former Stoke manager Tony Pulis
> "It is disappointing the Marouane Fellaini deal has not been sorted out.
> 
> "David Moyes has worked with Everton chairman Bill Kenwright for 11 years. I would be disappointed, if I was United manager Moyes, that this was not done behind the scenes."


Fucking fuming here.

KOFF YOU LONG BALL MERCHANT HALFBREED.

Hard to do things behind the scenes when they try and lowball us like they did.


----------



## AEA

Fellaini just left the Everton training ground at speed according to Jim White :hmm:


----------



## Andre

Fellaini clearly just went back to goodison to get his boots then.


----------



## united_07

Times journalist saying Fellaini went back to hand in a transfer request


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

He loses his loyalty bonus then, more money for BILLY BULLSHIT.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

These Arsenal fans 

"arsenal.. arsenal... SHUT UP" :lmao


----------



## haribo

Forget Mata, Hazard has gone to Paris apparently.



























































alex1997 said:


> Fellaini just left the Everton training ground at speed according to Jim White :hmm:


I bet he laid a really eggy fart :moyes1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Shay Given not likely to move.

Looks like it's Mata time :woy


----------



## Green Light

Apparently we've made a £300m double bid for Neymar and Messi to be paid by Wonga in installments of £3.51 per month for the next 12.747 years

source: sportsdirect.com


----------



## Duberry

Peterborough chairman saying he's a Liverpool fan *cringe*


----------



## Hamada

Ozil signing will take another couple of hours, apparently :lol


----------



## Daiko

Hank Scorpio said:


> Pizza to QPR confirmed


Domino's? 


Lukaku to Everton would be a great signing, so I hope they fuck it up.


----------



## AEA

If Man Utd Get Fellaini and Herrera, I'll be happy.


----------



## AEA

Hamada said:


> Ozil signing will take another couple of hours, apparently :lol


How long has he been having his Medical for now :lmao


----------



## CGS

Hamada said:


> Ozil signing will take another couple of hours, apparently :lol


Wenger: Ok Mesut, this is the deal. Just play along with us and make it seem like your having a medical until about 10:30pm, then we will just say you couldnt agree personal terms and you can go back to Madrid. Everyone happy ok?


----------



## Mikey Damage

This OZIL shit is giving me Mata flashbacks.

Really, really nervous now.


Ba to ARsenal is dead. Chelsea won't loan to a rival. They fear us now.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Ozil failed his medical due to an asthma attack from dust in Arsenal's trophy room. :troll

Seriously though, hope the delay is good news for us and Ozil stays...


----------



## MOX

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fellaini clearly just went back to goodison to get his boots then.


I thought he kept them in his hair.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lukaku to Everton is good business for them.


----------



## united_07

Cadena Cope are now reporting we had a €40m bid for Khedira rejected :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

That hipster troll car wash


----------



## Duberry

Ughhh, stop talking about Bale you cunts.


----------



## Hamada

Fellaini left his transfer request in his glove box. :moyes2


----------



## AEA

united_07 said:


> Cadena Cope are now reporting we had a €40m bid for Khedira rejected :lmao


What? fuck sake :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel, Lukaku going back on loan? :jose


----------



## AEA

I'll be jealous of Everton if they get Lukaku 

SSN are confirming Fellaini has handed in a transfer request


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal done. "Just" Ozil and Viviano.

I'm okay with not adding defense. But fuck's sake. If Giroud gets hurt tomorrow, we're in trouble.

Hate having Sanogo and Bentdner as backups. Really poor depth.


----------



## Andre

Have they gone to the Stoke fans yet?


----------



## Hamada

BBC Sport - "West Ham believe that the Belgian striker's preference is to return to West Brom on loan..." LUKAKU :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Though, two years ago Arteta's deal was reported as dead on deadline day too. I guess that things can change.


----------



## kingfunkel

Oh dear, Zidane trying to block Ozil to Arsenal


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## #dealwithit

I was really hoping to get Ba on loan, but I doubt Jose would have ever agreed to that.


----------



## Humph

Not liking that Ozil hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

:arry on bbc wants 3 or 4 loans in before deadline, clasic :redknapp


----------



## Hamada

Triffic, bweaf of fwesh air :arry


----------



## Mikey Damage

Uh oh.

I'm on suicide watch now.


----------



## reDREDD

why would :arry want more players when he has pizza FFS

greedy cunt


----------



## ThePhenomRises

kingfunkel said:


> Oh dear, Zidane trying to block Ozil to Arsenal
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Please Zizou, PLEASE!


----------



## Mikey Damage

If this Ozil deal falls through, and we end up with just Viviano...

I'm done.


----------



## AEA

JOAL.COM said:


> why would :arry want more players when he has pizza FFS
> 
> greedy cunt


Domino's probably got his toppings wrong


----------



## haribo

Given to Liverpool is a no go.

Might see Brad Jones in the Capital One Cup /brendanface


----------



## punx06

Alright, shit's getting real tense right now. What's the hold up with Ozil? My heart can't take this.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fuck all happening at united.


----------



## reDREDD

so far ive heard that Ozil and fellaini have been confirmed

but ive yet to see it


----------



## Death Rider

Lol if ozil fails wonder what nattie will say?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CGS

JOAL.COM said:


> so far ive heard that Ozil and fellaini have been confirmed
> 
> but ive yet to see it


Fellaini isn't even in Manchester 

If the Ozil deal does fall through then can we unban Nattie for one day to see the reaction? :wenger2


----------



## haribo

Some ACTUAL breaking news:

















































Malaga are retiring Isco's #22 shirt after only 2 years at the club.


----------



## united_07

Club photographer has arrived at Carrington...




Also Whelan says Powell is coming to Wigan on loan, good move for him, hopefully nails down a starting place




> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 15s
> Only two players #MUFC wanted to move out today were Macheda and Bebe. As far as I can tell, no interest in them anywhere


:lmao


fpalm


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> Also Whelan says Powell is coming to Wigan on loan, good move for him, hopefully nails down a starting place


Like Henriquez? :kenny


----------



## AEA

Waiting for Man Utd to do something...


----------



## Cliffy

That reporter at the emirates is going to get killed by those fans if the deal falls through.


----------



## Liam Miller

alex1997 said:


> Waiting for Man Utd to do something...


You'll be here till next summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Can't blame them. :bosh4


----------



## Hamada

Phil McNulty:

"Having said Lukaku is Everton bound - now hearing West Bromwich Albion still right in the mix."


----------



## reDREDD

Arsenal fan with potato


----------



## haribo

Joal.com reports Pique to Arsenal ique2


----------



## CGS

haribo said:


> Some ACTUAL breaking news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaga are retiring Isco's #22 shirt after only 2 years at the club.


----------



## reDREDD

potato will obviously wear the number potato, which many people from stoke are capable of counting to


----------



## Irish Jet

If Herrera move doesn't get completed now then it's simple a shocking bit of incompetence from everyone involved. You couldn't write this bullshit. Bureaufuckingcratic problems. JESUS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So. Who will replace Moyes in December? :lelbron



WHY THE FUCK IS NICKOLAS BENDTER OUR 3RD STRIKER WTF. We should have brought back Vela.


----------



## united_07

> Phil McNulty ‏@philmcnulty 1m
> Wigan chairman Dave Whelan says Everton wanted to stagger payments for James McCarthy over four years. And offer not acceptable anyway.


doesnt look like this deal will go through then


----------



## CGS

Fuck is going on with the Herrera deal? Seems like its all gone quiet down there


----------



## reDREDD

or Ozil

ITS ALL GONE QUIET


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> doesnt look like this deal will go through then


Could fuck you all over with Fellaini.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Lukaku on his way to West Brom (Sky "Sources")

Brom fans dancing in their pajamas (Also Sky)


----------



## AEA

Fucking hell. C'mon just get Fellaini and Herrera in already


----------



## Mikey Damage

sounds like the Ozil deal will be used to mask that there will no be other signings today. soften the blow.


----------



## united_07

Whelan says Everton's offer for McCarthy was staggeringly bad, is that better or worse than 'Insulting and Derisory'? :lmao


----------



## haribo

JOAL.COM said:


> ITS ALL GONE QUIET









0:57 for the Ozil signing.
4:01 for the Herrera deal.


----------



## Joel

Rob Dorsett is a very racist man.

Fuck off, Chelsea btw. Lukaku will NEVER be given a chance at Chelsea. You don't score 17 in the league and then get shipped back out the next season. He will NEVER be given a fair chance here and supporters who think this loan is good need to understand that.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> Whelan says Everton's offer for McCarthy was staggeringly bad, is that better or worse than 'Insulting and Derisory'? :lmao


After he bid £6m for Rhodes who we bought for £8m last summer and went on to score one less than the top scorer in the Championship last season. Fuck off Whelan!


----------



## reDREDD

its his own fault

how dare he miss that pointless penalty


----------



## etched Chaos

We have a conga line of insulting offers, starting at United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Even if we sign Ozil, that's still just £30m net spend.

£40m plus, just sitting there. Rotting away.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Why do people want this Herrera deal to go through no matter what anyway? Is he really worth that much money? Dude is 24, plays for a midtable team and has never played for Spain and now he's going to be a huge asset to Man Utd? I'm not sold. Now Fellaini I can understand.


----------



## etched Chaos

Celtic jumping in on the insulting offers conga line too, emailing 'boro for Tomlin in the middle of a game when they're losing.


----------



## wkdsoul

Oh David Bentley remember when u were the next Beckham lad...

Dont forget those we have lost to the free market today people, say a prayer..


----------



## ABK

Meh, I'd take a loan for Lukaku than see him on the bench. Shame KDB won't be playing much too.


----------



## EGame

haribo said:


> Joal.com reports Pique to Arsenal ique2


Hope we offer them a few million just to take him. 

Pique leaving would be too good to be true.


----------



## wkdsoul

Quasi Juice said:


> Why do people want this Herrera deal to go through no matter what anyway? Is he really worth that much money? Dude is 24, plays for a midtable team and has never played for Spain and now he's going to be a huge asset to Man Utd? I'm not sold. Now Fellaini I can understand.


I like him, a Box to Box midfielder United could use right now, his release might be a bit much but thats the game these days.


----------



## etched Chaos

So we've established that United are the WOAT right now? Right?


----------



## united_07

Quasi Juice said:


> Why do people want this Herrera deal to go through no matter what anyway? Is he really worth that much money? Dude is 24, plays for a midtable team and has never played for Spain and now he's going to be a huge asset to Man Utd? I'm not sold. Now Fellaini I can understand.


He's better than Cleverley and Anderson...

Anyone who watched the United vs Bilbao games could tell he is a class player. He might not be worth €36m, but its the price we have to pay by leaving it so late. To get into the Spain team you've got to get past iniesta, xavi, busquet, xabi alonso, fabregas etc.


But at this point it doesnt look like its going to happen, time is running out, and AS have just published an article saying we still havent paid, and we have possibly changed our mind over herrera.


----------



## Andre

united_07 said:


> Whelan says Everton's offer for McCarthy was staggeringly bad, is that better or worse than 'Insulting and Derisory'? :lmao


Depends how much Everton offered. Let's not forget that Whelan loves to overrate anything to do with Wigan, players and managers included. Any idea how much the proposed deal was worth?


----------



## haribo

Quasi Juice said:


> Why do people want this Herrera deal to go through no matter what anyway? Is he really worth that much money? Dude is 24, plays for a midtable team and has never played for Spain and now he's going to be a huge asset to Man Utd? I'm not sold. Now Fellaini I can understand.


Because spending 30m on Herrera > midfield with Cleverley. He's not ideal, but he's the only option the fans have been left with. And I'd prefer him to Fellaini because we know what a Moyes team with Fellaini will end up doing.


----------



## punx06

Nige™ said:


> After he bid £6m for Rhodes who we bought for £8m last summer and went on to score one less than the top scorer in the Championship last season. Fuck off Whelan!


Dave Whelan was interviewed on TalkSport earlier, he claims that Wigan didn't make a bid for Rhodes. They inquired, but no money was offered. He's pretty much accusing Blackburn of lying. Not sure why they would do that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Stoke's most eligible bachelor.


----------



## Mikey Damage

SUPER BEBE out on loan??


----------



## reDREDD

asides from SEABS


----------



## wkdsoul

Seems weird City not in for anyone, we must be broke already 

I would have liked another LW in a few weeks ago. but,


----------



## WOOLCOCK

JOAL.COM said:


> asides from SEABS


His entrepreneurial skills count for little given the alarmingly small size of his ears.


----------



## Liam Miller

Well it's over United fans, see you in january woody.gif


----------



## united_07

Herrera deal is dead now according to Spanish press enaldo

fuck sake fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Depends how much Everton offered. Let's not forget that Whelan loves to overrate anything to do with Wigan, players and managers included. Any idea how much the proposed deal was worth?


My understanding is it was £12.5M spread over 4 years.

Like I posted on here yesterday, £12M fee 'agreed', it's just how it was to be paid.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BLEH

official signings, plz.


----------



## Victarion

Joel said:


> Rob Dorsett is a very racist man.
> 
> Fuck off, Chelsea btw. Lukaku will NEVER be given a chance at Chelsea. You don't score 17 in the league and then get shipped back out the next season. He will NEVER be given a fair chance here and supporters who think this loan is good need to understand that.


I was convinced he would be this season. But, eh, with ba and Torres starting in the league games ahead of him I was starting to worry. Not sure what he needs to do. I like the eto'o signing, but Lukaku really should be starting ahead of Ba and Torres at this stage, I feel. Okay, Torres scored that great goal against Munich but that's a flash in the pan.


----------



## haribo




----------



## Liam Miller

Neville implying United are a badly run club :torres


----------



## reDREDD

united fans 2 commit mass suicide soon


----------



## Victarion

Mozza said:


> My understanding is it was £12.5M spread over 4 years.
> 
> Like I posted on here yesterday, £12M fee 'agreed', it's just how it was to be paid.


Huh. "Staggeringly bad"....what's he talking about? I assume he was just trying to get as much as he could, how much does he think McCarthy's worth??


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Woodward couldn't sign on the dole with his luck. He's like a real life Ben Swain, sat there in the boardroom with his flaccid dick out with a 'will sign anybody' sign over him.


----------



## Andre

Mozza said:


> My understanding is it was £12.5M spread over 4 years.
> 
> Like I posted on here yesterday, £12M fee 'agreed', it's just how it was to be paid.


Depends on how much was up front initially, but that seems reasonable to me. If it was 7/8 million then 6/5 over the rest of the time then it's hardly a piss take, even if they didn't want to accept it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

When we bought Fellaini for £15m, we paid them £3m a season FFS!

KOFF WHELAN, GO BREAK YA OTHER LEG DOING AN INTERVIEW YOU FUCKING PUDDING.


----------



## AEA

If United get Herrera paper work through then it can still happen after the deadline right?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Spanish League Fed says Ozil is no longer registered as a player.

And now. We wait.


----------



## Joel

Abk™;23436537 said:


> Meh, I'd take a loan for Lukaku than see him on the bench. Shame KDB won't be playing much too.


He shouldn't be on the bench and that is the whole point. But because we're a terribly run club, with absolutely zero ethics, who have got into the habit of just sucking up as many young talent as possible, so other clubs can't get them even if we have no plans to use them, because we're too cowardly to take that chance, we won't give him a chance and instead fuck up his career.

It's so easy to see why people hate Chelsea Football Club.


----------



## CGS

SHEP 

Borini to Sunderland on a season loan deal sorted


----------



## united_07

alex1997 said:


> If United get Herrera paper work through then it can still happen after the deadline right?


the deal is off, all spanish sources are saying now, finances could not be agreed


----------



## Victarion

Balague says herrera deal off 8*D


----------



## AEA

united_07 said:


> the deal is off, all spanish sources are saying now, finances could not be agreed


Link?


----------



## Foreshadowed

What a fucking joke of a transfer window, very very underwhelming.

Herrera really wanted to join United yet we showed no determination to sign him in the end. Absolutely no excuses for this shambolic transfer window, it was handled by a useless, incompetent moron throughout the whole of it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Woodward is officially tighter than an Italian's trousers. arf :~


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

alex1997 said:


> If United get Herrera paper work through then it can still happen after the deadline right?


The Herrera deal is off, apparently United failed to pay the release clause, Ballague just on SSN now saying the United representatives in Spain could have been imposters.


----------



## CGS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov

:moyes2


----------



## wkdsoul

Victarion said:


> I was convinced he would be this season. But, eh, with ba and Torres starting in the league games ahead of him I was starting to worry. Not sure what he needs to do. I like the eto'o signing, but Lukaku really should be starting ahead of Ba and Torres at this stage, I feel. Okay, Torres scored that great goal against Munich but that's a flash in the pan.


I reckon its a confidence thing, the bet thing after the penalty miss, is to get the lad game time and goals and Jose cant give him that right now. Its not an indictment of the lad himself. So the move is the best for him right now IMO, he wont be playing over Torres, Eto'o but yeah over Ba,


----------



## Mikey Damage

JFC

There are some seriously fucking ugly people in England.


----------



## Victarion

Joel said:


> He shouldn't be on the bench and that is the whole point. But because we're a terribly run club, with absolutely zero ethics, who have got into the habit of just sucking up as many young talent as possible, so other clubs can't get them even if we have no plans to use them, because we're too cowardly to take that chance, we won't give him a chance and instead fuck up his career.
> 
> It's so easy to see why people hate Chelsea Football Club.


Yeah. Even WITH Eto'o (and I've no idea how good he is *now*) Lukaku should be getting pelnty of games -- and ahead of Torres and Demba fucking Ba. I'm kind of gutted he's not getting a chance.


----------



## AEA

Oh fuck Sake Herrera


----------



## Liam Miller

Glazers...


----------



## united_07

anyone recognise any of these cunts


----------



## Foreshadowed

The Motherfucker...










of all...










... motherfuckers!

TWAT!


----------



## Liam Miller

Ran by a pack of fucking mongs.


----------



## Cliffy

The cafe are saying Woodward fucked up the tax thing.

I thought this guy had a finance background ?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

STAND BY OPERATION OBERTAN 

COME HOME AGENT OBERTAN, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## Victarion

wkdsoul said:


> I reckon its a confidence thing, the bet thing after the penalty miss, is to get the lad game time and goals and Jose cant give him that right now. Its not an indictment of the lad himself. So the move is the best for him right now IMO, he wont be playing over Torres, Eto'o but yeah over Ba,


I think it shows a lack of faith in him, if anything. He's missed a penalty in a non important game; the best way to show faith in him is to give him some game time at a club he's desperate to prove himself at. I don't know, Torres is going to so some glimpses of past form, but is generally a waste of space in the Premier League. It'll be even more frustrating watching him if Lukaku is banging the goals in for someone else.


----------



## AEA

What about Fellaini? :/


----------



## united_07

Cliffy Byro said:


> The cafe are saying Woodward fucked up the tax thing.
> 
> I thought this guy had a finance background ?


he was an advisor to the Glazers during the takeover, then they recruited him to the club


----------



## wkdsoul

Victarion said:


> I think it shows a lack of faith in him, if anything. He's missed a penalty in a non important game; the best way to show faith in him is to give him some game time at a club he's desperate to prove himself at. I don't know, Torres is going to so some glimpses of past form, but is generally a waste of space in the Premier League. It'll be even more frustrating watching him if Lukaku is banging the goals in for someone else.


Maybe, depends how it came about and what was said no doubt we'll find out.


----------



## T-C

Flabbergasted. Complete embarrassment.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Mozza said:


> STAND BY OPERATION OBERTAN
> 
> COME HOME AGENT OBERTAN, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


Bloody 'eck, I still remember when rumours of his first medical started doing the rounds:


----------



## Mikey Damage

What is this Mata to PSG shit?

Pastore to us?


----------



## Joel

Victarion said:


> Yeah. Even WITH Eto'o (and I've no idea how good he is *now*) Lukaku should be getting pelnty of games -- and ahead of Torres and Demba fucking Ba. I'm kind of gutted he's not getting a chance.


Exactly man. I'm glad another Chelsea fan understands. Eto'o was a good signing and is welcomed. But one striker can't play every game. I don't think you should rotate them in every other game like Mourinho did with Benzema and Higuain last season. But give them both their run of games throughout the season. Then there is a fuckload of cup fixtures... I don't get it. Torres and Ba are seen over Lukaku?

Does Torres suck the higher ups dicks? I need to understand why there is so much belief in this guy. Does he have incriminating evidence on Abramovich? What is going on here? I honestly think I have to write an email to the club for an explaination. I honestly have to know what the thoughts are here.

Lukaku is going to go back to WBA, bang in 20 goals or so, then next season the lad is going to have the SAME problem. He needs to be integrated into the CHELSEA team. He doesn't need another loan.


----------



## united_07

GET HIM BACK!! enaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

WOOLCOCK said:


> Bloody 'eck, I still remember when rumours of his first medical started doing the rounds:


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsene Wenger has the 2nd largest transfer in Prem history. Goodness.


That said, we still got loads of money. Loads.


----------



## Andre

United never wanted to sign Herrera. If even a twat like myself







could deduce that hours ago then it must be obvious to everyone else.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I need to punch something.


----------



## united_07

> G.Neville ‏@GNev2 31 Aug 12
> What the transfer deadline gives you is a clear indication of which are the badly run football clubs!!!


from last season


----------



## Mikey Damage

"So basically Mourinho loaned out Lukaku because Ba only wanted to join #Arsenal, & Mourinho wouldn't let the move go through."

Lulz.


----------



## wkdsoul

Silent Alarm said:


> I need to punch something.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Now United fans understand how Arsenal fans normally feel like on deadline day. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> from last season


Badly run would be a compliment. We're on a whole different planet to Badly run.

Beginning of the end for United tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> from last season


----------



## united_07

Ozil confirmed



for fuck sake fpalm

WOODWARD OUT :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Poorly run? You fuckers don't even know the meaning of it.


----------



## Victarion

Joel said:


> Exactly man. I'm glad another Chelsea fan understands. Eto'o was a good signing and is welcomed. But one striker can't play every game. I don't think you should rotate them in every other game like Mourinho did with Benzema and Higuain last season. But give them both their run of games throughout the season. Then there is a fuckload of cup fixtures... I don't get it. Torres and Ba are seen over Lukaku?
> 
> Does Torres suck the higher ups dicks? I need to understand why there is so much belief in this guy. Does he have incriminating evidence on Abramovich? What is going on here? I honestly think I have to write an email to the club for an explaination. I honestly have to know what the thoughts are here.
> 
> Lukaku is going to go back to WBA, bang in 20 goals or so, then next season the lad is going to have the SAME problem. He needs to be integrated into the CHELSEA team. He doesn't need another loan.


A lot of the Torrest stuff for me seems to come from the fact people are desperately clinging on to the hope he can become the player he was, or something. It's the only thing that justifies it. But, he's been shit for a while now, it's not going to magically change. It's not 2006 or 2007 or whenever Torres was world class. He's simply not as good as he was, and while occasion he may show glimpses of a great player he's never going to be consisntently a top striker.

And while he's getting game time a real talent who can go on to be world class -- he has all the tools, just needs polish is being loaned out. Last year made sense, but loaning him out again beggars belief. 

At least Mata's still around. For now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

YES!!! OZIL FUCKING FINALLLYLLLLYLYLYLLYLY!!!!!!!

Jizz. :ksi2

Can anyone shed any light on what happened with Ander and United? I thought it was a done deal?


----------



## Mikey Damage

OZIL.


----------



## haribo




----------



## wkdsoul

Lukaku maybe back on to Everton, great signing for them if they get him.. whos gonna give him the better ammunition this year. Everton or West Brom?


----------



## AEA

I don't know what to fucking say :cuss:


----------



## Liam Miller

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Now United fans understand how Arsenal fans normally feel like on deadline day. :lmao


Not the first for us we sold ron and signed valencia/owen/obertan.

We haven't signed a CM since owen fucking hargreaves.


----------



## Green Light

WE OZIL NOW


----------



## Ruckus

Not a bad days shopping. :wenger2

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

:mark: :mark:

Now lets get Khedira in January. WE GERMAN NOW.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Ozil. Fuck yeah. Would love a CB still though time obviously is running out.


----------



## punx06

Oh thank fuck it's over. What a signing for us! I can't quite believe it :mark:

If we could just sneak in a CB now then that would make this night perfect.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mourinho says Ozil is the best #10 in the world.

bama


----------



## Saviorxx

OH YES!!!!!!

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/german-international-ozil-joins-arsenal


----------



## wkdsoul

Awesome!!!

Spanish football writer Andy West: "Some bizarre reports coming out regarding United's collapsed Herrera deal. Apparently a group of men claiming to be United representatives spent an hour at the La Liga offices in Madrid today, but it turns out they had nothing to do with the club and were presumably just attempting to get a cut of the deal in an elaborate fraud.

"Must be stressed these are just rumours but the Spanish media have published pictures of men in black suits - supposedly the United "representatives" - coming out of the league offices carrying briefcases.

"All very strange and no doubt the truth will come out in the next few days."


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

11:10 PMStan Collymore @StanCollymore
LATEST!!

Everton "happy" to keep Fellaini. Will NOT budge on fee & are concerned own deals "haven't yet been done"


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Arsenal fans throwing up gang signs on Skysports news. ohh gunners...

Moyes son, I erm. Are worried, even if you are Fergie's pick. Transition period with no new signings worries us all. Would even take a Fellaini now, cmon Martinez he's handed a request in...


----------



## Liam Miller

wkdsoul said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Spanish football writer Andy West: "Some bizarre reports coming out regarding United's collapsed Herrera deal. Apparently a group of men claiming to be United representatives spent an hour at the La Liga offices in Madrid today, but it turns out they had nothing to do with the club and were presumably just attempting to get a cut of the deal in an elaborate fraud.
> 
> "Must be stressed these are just rumours but the Spanish media have published pictures of men in black suits - supposedly the United "representatives" - coming out of the league offices carrying briefcases.
> 
> "All very strange and no doubt the truth will come out in the next few days."


We only wanted fellaini, cesc and baines.


----------



## AEA

Mozza said:


> 11:10 PMStan Collymore @StanCollymore
> LATEST!!
> 
> Everton "happy" to keep Fellaini. Will NOT budge on fee & are concerned own deals "haven't yet been done"


Oh.. Fuck off :frustrate


----------



## Foreshadowed

Woodward had one thing to do... one thing and he fucks that up. Poor Herrera, wanted to join us but this moronic tool just didn't care and killed it all off. How tight fisted can you get?

They better not come out with the _"we go after the best players"_ or _"no players were available in the market"_ or _"you don't know what's going on behind the scenes... we are trying"_ as this is a perfect case of what complete bullshit was told to us at the start of the transfer window and how shambolic this whole thing was.

Fuck off Woodward, you fudge fucking gimp.


----------



## united_07

Fucking Marvellous



> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 1m
> Everything was in place - shirt number, announcement etc - but not the money (which seems wrong way round to me). #herrera #mufc


----------



## haribo

wkdsoul said:


> Apparently a group of men claiming to be United representatives spent an hour at the La Liga offices in Madrid today, but it turns out they had nothing to do with the club and were presumably just attempting to get a cut of the deal in an elaborate fraud.


Sounds like Woodward alright.


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## WOOLCOCK

Woodward is tighter than Kevin Webster's ideal bird.


----------



## Cliffy

Feel so bad for the lad.

He & Rio had dat twitter chemistry.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So fucking huge.

Ozil
Flamini
Sanogo
Viviano


Still a great window.


----------



## united_07

So we've announced TWO FUCKING TYRE SPONSORS in the last week, but we cant even bring in a fucking player, a fucking shambles


----------



## Liam Miller

So does this mean we'll have double to spend next summer :wenger2 or so the glazers puppets will make out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> BREAKING NEWS: Danny Welbeck completes a late move to Tesco from Man Utd for an undisclosed fee! #TransferDeadlineDay





Spoiler


----------



## EGame

Enjoy your Europa league qualification battles United fans. 

GG.


----------



## steamed hams

Don't worry Man U fans, the great Phil Neville is still available! :moyes2


----------



## Joel

Mikey Damage said:


> So fucking huge.
> 
> Ozil
> Flamini
> Sanogo
> Viviano
> 
> 
> Still a great window.


Really? Seems like a shit window and a great last day to me.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't wait for the "No Value" type stuff from the club.


----------



## reDREDD

Chelsea window

Andre Shirley
Eto'o
Willian
Van Ginkel

cant remember who else. happy, not overjoyed

Wish Lukaku would stay


----------



## united_07

Cant wait for a 'Happy with the squad', 'Fletcher will be like a new signing', 'This team won the league last season' enaldo


----------



## Green Light

Bet one of those little scallys has tried robbing his wallet. Feel bad for the reporters at the Liverpool ground :brodgers


So our business has consisted of Remy who is still on bail for a rape charge and a 16 year old French kid who'll probably never play a senior game



Could be worse


----------



## wkdsoul

Green Light said:


> Bet one of those little scallys has tried robbing his wallet. Feel bad for the reporters at the Liverpool ground :brodgers
> 
> 
> So our business has consisted of Remy who is still on bail for a rape charge and a 16 year old French kid who'll probably never play a senior game
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse


Joe Kinnear using all his world contacts and earning his wage today for you lot then?


----------



## MyWord

The worst thing for me is that there is now an excuse. We finish 3rd, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. We go out in the group stages of the Champions League, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. We lose to Liverpool in the Capital One Cup, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. I just hate the fact that that excuse exists. If any of these hypothetical situations were to happen it should be down to the football whether that’s the manager is a tactical mong or the players aren’t good enough but no, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. That’s the excuse now know matter what happens.










Mesut Ozil has been my favourite player for fucking years now










And he now










Plays










For ARSENAL!!!!


----------



## Curry

JOAL.COM said:


> Chelsea window
> 
> Andre Shirley
> Eto'o
> Willian
> Van Ginkel
> 
> cant remember who else. happy, not overjoyed
> 
> Wish Lukaku would stay


Lukaku out on loan wouldn't be ideal but would be acceptable.

As long as we can definitely keep Mata tonight I'll be happy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The Lukaku loan deal to Everton looks like it could be complete.


----------



## Irish Jet

Absolutely fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Joel said:


> Really? Seems like a shit window and a great last day to me.


However you want to say it.

Getting Ozil in is huge.


----------



## Joel

Torres honestly was the worst transfer in history. The guy is a cancer. We have cancer. We're Walt. We're already bad, so we can't even Break Bad. We have to do the opposite which would probably be GOING GOOD.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

'Arry is all business.

In
-Alberto
-Aspas
-Toure
-Sakho
-Llori
-Moses
-Mignolet

Out
-Carroll
-Downing
-Spearing
-Shelvey

Brilliant from the club


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> Cant wait for a 'Happy with the squad', 'Fletcher will be like a new signing', 'This team won the league last season' enaldo












'Puyol will be our new defensive signing.'


----------



## Mikey Damage

#Ozil11


----------



## #dealwithit

HOORAY!!!!

We could still use a striker and another defender, but Ozil is a player I've loved for years now, and I'm delighted we've signed him. I remember seeing him the odd time in the Bundesliga when he played for Schalke and thinking he was a prodigious talent. I have a close friend too who follows Bremen, and he really came into his own there. One match that in particular sticks out in my mind is when he single handed mauled England in the U21 Euro Final in 2009. I remember it so well as Germany winning won me a lot of money, and him being there was why I was so confident in Germany. And since then we've all seen what he's been able to do for Germany on big stages like the World Cup and at Real Madrid. He was a fan favourite upon debut at Madrid, whose fans saw him as a successor to Guti as the player with incredible skill that plays the game in the right way.

40 odd million might be a lot of money, but when you consider how much the likes of Bale, Cavani etc. I guess it's just what the market rate is at the moment. I also know that Jose always had problems with his fitness and ability to play 90 minutes, but I put that down to Mourinho being a stickler as Ozil would play a good 90 for Bremen and does do for Germany too. I'm personally delighted to have a player of his quality in the side and I'm hoping he can bring a more exciting brand of football back to us. Over the past couple of seasons we've reverted somewhat to a direct style of football trying to play Walcott in at nearly every turn with plenty of hoofs to Giroud to boot. The only shame in this signing is it would have been that much better if we had Higuain to play along with Ozil given the understanding those two have from Madrid. I think we could have afforded the both as well. Nothing against Giroud, he's been good lately, but a more fleet footed striker would be more suited to playing ahead of a passing wizard like Ozil.


----------



## Joel

Mikey Damage said:


> However you want to say it.
> 
> Getting Ozil in is huge.


Definitely. He's truly world class. But you're doing exactly what the Arsenal higher ups want you to do and that is forget everything that went down for the whole transfer window bar today and forget that you needed more signings in more areas of the squad.

There's a reason why they have announced this deal in the last hour.


----------



## Andre

MyWord said:


> The worst thing for me is that there is now an excuse. We finish 3rd, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. We go out in the group stages of the Champions League, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. We lose to Liverpool in the Capital One Cup, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. I just hate the fact that that excuse exists. If any of these hypothetical situations were to happen it should be down to the football whether that’s the manager is a tactical mong or the players aren’t good enough but no, it’s because the board didn’t back Moyes. That’s the excuse now know matter what happens.


It really depends on how the fans react. If protests against the Glazers occur on a large scale/frequent basis then Moyes will be used as a scapegoat by them. However, if that doesn't happen then the board will have their excuse to allow him lots of time even if he performs badly.

To be honest I think it's unfair on Moyes that United have fucked about so much this summer without being able to bring in one top player (Fellaini won't count in that) because you should always back a new manager with money. Regardless, he needs to at least be competing with City and Chelsea in order to justify his appointment, regardless of signings.


----------



## Humph




----------



## CGS

AlexHumph said:


>


Dem eyes

Still gonna be crazy to see Ozil off all people in an arsenal shirt


----------



## haribo

5 minutes left.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

T-minus 5 minutes left in the window


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ozil was in London last week, and did the first part of his medical at Colney. No way...

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2892...senal-real-madrid-outwitted-tottenham-to-seal


edit: I wonder if that picture is from today. Not sure why Podolski would be in Munich when he's hurt.


----------



## united_07

If fellaini doesnt sign Woodward should be handing in his resignation in the morning, tbh even if does sign he should anyway :side:


Was announced 2 months ago that he was leaving the pre-season tour due to urgent incoming transfer business fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Everton keeps Felliani...

Lukaku, Barry, McCarthy is a pretty great deadline day.


----------



## wabak




----------



## Irish Jet

It's fucking closed.

:lmao

This is fucking hilariously poor.


----------



## Mikey Damage

HUGE NEWS

Cameron Jerome to Crystal Palace.

Oh, and some Belgium guy to United. Felliani or something.


----------



## united_07

So we're happy to let fellaini's release clause pass and then pay extra millions for him, but we wont pay a couple of extra for Herrera



enaldo


----------



## Knocks

Pretty impressed with Everton's business today. Hope it doesn't mean Ross Barkley drops to the bench, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Congrats United. You got someone.

If you're going to get one signing today, I'd rather have Felliani over Herrera.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Howard

Coleman - Jags - Distin - Baines

Gibson - McCarthy/Barry

Barca Lad - Barkley - Mirallas 

Lukaku​
?????*


----------



## Knocks

^ £13m for McCarthy and he doesn't start?

United should have looked at signing a winger this summer.


----------



## Irish Jet

It said August 8th, but did it state the year?


----------



## united_07




----------



## wkdsoul

Mozza said:


> *Howard
> 
> Coleman - Jags - Distin - Baines
> 
> Gibson - Barry
> 
> Barca Lad - Barkley - Mirallas
> 
> Lukaku​
> ?????*


Gibson for McCarthy or Osman.


----------



## Curry

Mozza said:


> *Howard
> 
> Coleman - Jags - Distin - Baines
> 
> Gibson - McCarthy/Barry
> 
> Barca Lad - Barkley - Mirallas
> 
> Lukaku​
> ?????*


No Pienaar?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

wkdsoul said:


> Gibson for McCarthy or Osman.


Osman has been awful for a long time.

I forgot McCarthy in the kerfuffle of all the signings :lmao

EDIT: Pienaar is somebody else who has been out of form for months. One of my fave players for us over the last few years but he should be benched for a week or 2.


----------



## Srdjan99

Manchester United failed to sign Marcelo's competitor Coentrão in the last moments of the transfer window. #MUFC [Cadena Ser]


----------



## punx06




----------



## Andre

Interesting how Everton lost one of their top two players yet have ended up looking stronger. Meanwhile utd took that same player and don't look much better at all. Everton have had a cracking deadline day tbh.


----------



## Knocks

£27.5m for Fellaini... wow.


----------



## united_07

We've paid fucking £27.5m for Fellaini, 4.5m over his release clause, the amount we wouldnt pay extra for Herrera fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pretty fucking dumb that no one exercised his release clause.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

AGENT MOYEZ :lmao


----------



## Green Light

lmao Joe Kinnear trending on twitter right now. What a useless fucking dinosaur he is.


----------



## haribo

Rest of the world:


----------



## Irish Jet

I've wanted Fellaini for years. He's a quality player and I'm happy that we've seemingly signed him. But that Herrera business, who I wasn't even overly keen on, has just left such a sour note over the whole thing.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Fair play to Wenger if the whole keeping ozil under wraps thing is true to one up Levy. It kind of makes sense why he was saying he didn't want to leave Madrid last week.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

R.Lukaku Bolingoli ‏@RomeluLukaku9 1m
Signed @Everton on a season loan 

OMG


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lukaku to Everton is huge, tbh.


----------



## T-C

Complete ineptitude all window. Woodward could do with fucking off.


----------



## Irish Jet

ARRY

:mark:


----------



## Curry

Coentrao into United on loan can't be for real can it?


----------



## Knocks

Things just got real up front for Everton.


----------



## united_07

now rumours we've signed Coentrao on loan, I'd have rather have put the the loan fee towards Herrera enaldo


----------



## Mikey Damage

Coentrao in on LOAN.


----------



## Cliffy

We've signed Coentrao ?

Wut


----------



## Liam Miller

Fellaini for more than his release clause, woodward logic but it's uncle malc's money so who cares.


----------



## AEA

Irish Jet said:


> I've wanted Fellaini for years. He's a quality player and I'm happy that we've seemingly signed him. But that Herrera business, who I wasn't even overly keen on, has just left such a sour note over the whole thing.


This pretty much explains my feelings on the whole thing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

Coentrao on loan is an excellent piece of bussines if it happened.

Dat £85.3 left back.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Fellaini and Coentrao is good business, strenghtening the two positions they needed most.

I'm assuming he'll have Fellaini play CM.


----------



## Andre

Glazers allowing Moyes to bring in a technically sound but defensively shyte left back in on loan as a last minute panic signing. Clearly didn't want to spend big money this window...

:moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

I'll take coentrao on loan and fellaini he's a midfielder who isn't named anderson/giggs/jones/cleverley.


----------



## Vader

Fellaini should hopefully beef our midfield up and the Coentrao move is random as fuck. He can play midfield too so that's 1 and a half centre mids!!!! Who was the last player that United even loaned in?

In all honesty;

De Gea
Rafael-Vidic-Rio-Evra
Valencia-Fellaini-Carrick-Nani
Rooney
RVP

That's pretty good. Fairly happy with that along with Jones, Coentrao, Kagawa and Hernandez on the bench. Can't forget future England superstars Cleverley and Welbeck.


----------



## #dealwithit

Coentrao is a big improvement of Fabio, and a versatile player, so United fans should be pleased with that bit of business really. He's also a better CM than Phil Jones, so he can concentrate on just being a defender now.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

So just saw Ozil is official too, WE MADRID NOW.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I can't wait for Moyes to play Fellaini behind the striker like he made him do at Everton despite constantly doing interviews saying he wants to play deep :lmao


----------



## united_07

> Ed Woodward ‏@woodward_ed 9m
> Hang on a second. Was Fellaini's buy-out clause £23.5m? I thought it was £33.5m. FUCK I just spent £27.5m him. FUCK. #mufc


:lmao




also i've never rated Coentrao :side:

also he is a mendes client...


----------



## haribo

If anybody asks why United fans aren't happy:


10th May - Moyes to become Man United boss
"oh so he'll buy Fellaini"

Fellaini has a 23m release clause
31st July - Clause expires

2nd September 11:00pm - United pay 27.5m for Fellaini





Vader said:


> Who was the last player that United even loaned in?


Henrik? :moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

MetalX said:


> Fellaini and Coentrao is good business, strenghtening the two positions they needed most.
> 
> I'm assuming he'll have Fellaini play CM.


Yup, also puts a better shine on the whole thing.

Keeps Evra from being complacent. He seemed to react a bit last year when we signed Buttner so this should light a fire under him. I actually really rate Coentrao, always defended him when Seb/others tore into him a few years back. He's decent.

Fellaini should play midfield, although I was a lot more confident in that when I thought Kagawa was a first teamer. He'll probably play on the left with Giggs on the right, Rooney in the hole. 

MOYES BOYS


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

"Fabio Borsini"


----------



## reDREDD

Fellaini is class, shame :moyes2 has no fucking idea how to use him right


----------



## Silent Alarm

Coentrao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader

Was Larsson a loan? I thought we just had him on a free for a bit. I'm presumably wrong though. Who else have we loaned? Loan deals for United don't seem right.


----------



## EGame

United actually wanted that dirtbag Coentrao? LMFAO 

Most hideous kunt in football.


----------



## Velvet onion

Where the fuck did coentrao come from


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate




----------



## Liam Miller

If moyes plays fellaini behind rvp instead of kagawa or rooney :gun:


Shut up Egame :terry


----------



## Y2J Problem

Vader said:


> Was Larsson a loan? I thought we just had him on a free for a bit. I'm presumably wrong though. Who else have we loaned? Loan deals for United don't seem right.


We had Tevez on loan as well.


----------



## united_07

Marca saying Coentrao isnt moving :lmao 


it cant happen again can it fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

EGame said:


> United actually wanted that dirtbag Coentrao? LMFAO
> 
> Most hideous kunt in football.


----------



## MyWord

So who are the big winners and the big losers of the window?

Palace still look doomed and Newcastle fans should be worried. As for best, I'd say Liverpool, Spurs and Norwich although they could have done with a winger.


----------



## reDREDD

Velvet onion said:


> Where the fuck did coentrao come from


portugal :moyes2


----------



## Knocks

United could have got 13.75 Michus instead of Fellaini.

:jesse


----------



## Humph

united_07 said:


> Marca saying Coentrao isnt moving :lmao
> 
> 
> it cant happen again can it fpalm


----------



## united_07

> BBC Radio Manchester ‏@bbcradiomanc 7m
> #manutd confirm 3 men who reportedly attempted to negotiate a deal for Ander Herrera were imposters & not acting on club's behalf #mufc



fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Andre

We've definitely had a great window, although I would have liked another prem standard CB and any kind of attacking midfielder who can play a killer through ball.

Southampton seem to have done well while Cardiff have spent a lot but the jury is out whether it's value or not. Hull have had a mixed bag with a few quality signings as well as some dubious ones.

Newcastle have definitely had a shocker although keeping Cabaye could bode well for them if they replace Pardew with a good man manager. Palace have signed a lot of shite. United haven't had the best one either :moyes1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Vader said:


> Fellaini should hopefully beef our midfield up and the Coentrao move is random as fuck. He can play midfield too so that's 1 and a half centre mids!!!! Who was the last player that United even loaned in?
> 
> In all honesty;
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael-Vidic-Rio-Evra
> Valencia-Fellaini-Carrick-Nani
> Rooney
> RVP
> 
> That's pretty good. Fairly happy with that along with Jones, Coentrao, Kagawa and Hernandez on the bench. Can't forget future England superstars Cleverley and Welbeck.


You lot are ruining Shinji Kagawa, he should be 2nd name on the team sheet after RVP.

Delightful player to watch when on it.

The fact that Welbeck, Giggs and Cleverly are getting in your team and Shinji is not is unbelievable. I'll go right out there and say from what I've seen, Cleverly looks shit.

As for Arsenal, well pleased with Ozil but would have liked a tough mid too, ironically a Fellaini type player. Ah well, I'm just happy we've finally splashed out on a world class player in his prime after all these years.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I've lots of tweets for a midfielder with steel for Arsenal today, as well.

I think that Flamini proved on Sunday that Arsenal don't need one anymore. He added plenty of steel. Especially with that early tackle he put down on Paulinho (I think it was him).


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

united_07 said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm


:lmao brilliant


----------



## DA

LMAO AT THE HERRERA STUFF.

LOL at paying extra for Fellaini.

Everton have done great business. Bit concerned. Congrats Mozza :side:

Ozil :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

It was myself, irish and haribo.


----------



## MyWord

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> We've definitely had a great window, although I would liked another CB and any kind of attacking midfielder who can play a killer through ball.
> 
> Southampton seem to have done well while Cardiff have spent a lot but the jury is out whether it's value or not.


I kept hearing you were in for an Aussie winger. His name began with A, don't know if it was anything concrete. Although I'd be wary of Norwich signing an Aussie after the last (and only) one :terry

Edit - james troisi was the guys name


----------



## Sarcasm1

Could always get Herrera in January. He wants to go.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Sarcasm1 said:


> Could always get Herrera in January. He wants to go.


Doubt he'd want to anymore with the way we went about it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Why are there two footy threads btw?


----------



## Curry

Overall a good window for Chelsea. Not great but we're well set for the season and now have probably the best midfield in the league.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Mikey Damage said:


> I've lots of tweets for a midfielder with steel for Arsenal today, as well.
> 
> I think that Flamini proved on Sunday that Arsenal don't need one anymore. He added plenty of steel. Especially with that early tackle he put down on Paulinho (I think it was him).


Still haven't addressed striker situation, if Giroud gets crocked you're forced to rely on Sanogo.

Oh and Bentner. :wenger2


----------



## Andre

Yeah, nearly forgot to reaffirm that Everton have done phenomenal business. Lukaku has added a lot of quality to their forward line while McCarthy will help the team transition to Martinez's style far quicker. Barry also adds a tonne of experience.



MyWord said:


> I kept hearing you were in for an Aussie winger. His name began with A, don't know if it was anything concrete. Although I'd be wary of Norwich signing an Aussie after the last (and only) one :terry


Actually we've had two recently, Theocunt (1-7 :argh and David fuckern Carney, both were terrible fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You lot are ruining Shinji Kagawa, he should be 2nd name on the team sheet after RVP.
> 
> Delightful player to watch when on it.
> 
> The fact that Welbeck, Giggs and Cleverly are getting in your team and Shinji is not is unbelievable. I'll go right out there and say from what I've seen, Cleverly looks shit.


Agreed.

I would hope, Carrick and Fellani can be the midfield while the 3 of Rooney, Kagawa and (other), rotate behind RVP in the same way Chelsea set up.


----------



## Kiz

marouane fellaini










cost more than yaya toure










could've had him for less










herrera










coentrao










beautiful window.


----------



## Liam Miller

wkdsoul said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I would hope, Carrick and Fellani can be the midfield while the 3 of Rooney, Kagawa and (other), rotate behind RVP in the same way Chelsea set up.


I also hope this. :moyes1


----------



## CGS

For The Win said:


> Why are there two footy threads btw?


Actually there is 4 :side: 

One for transfers, One for the prem, Champo league and one for other leagues. These threads can amass like 10-20,000 a peice, fuck having that in one big thread :lmao


----------



## Vader

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You lot are ruining Shinji Kagawa, he should be 2nd name on the team sheet after RVP.
> 
> Delightful player to watch when on it.
> 
> The fact that Welbeck, Giggs and Cleverly are getting in your team and Shinji is not is unbelievable. I'll go right out there and say from what I've seen, Cleverly looks shit.
> 
> As for Arsenal, well pleased with Ozil but would have liked a tough mid too, ironically a Fellaini type player. Ah well, I'm just happy we've finally splashed out on a world class player in his prime after all these years.


Kagawa would be in my team if it weren't for the fact that I've spent all summer hearing about Rooney, so I expect the fat prick to actually do something outstanding this year. Cleverley is very average, he's like a shit Nicky Butt. 

Also, didn't you used to support Chelsea or am I mistaking you for someone else?


----------



## CGS

Nah I believe DoubleDecker always supported Arsenal. You probably are thinking of someone else Vader


----------



## Liam Miller

Vader said:


> Kagawa would be in my team if it weren't for the fact that I've spent all summer hearing about Rooney, so I expect the fat prick to actually do something outstanding this year. Cleverley is very average, he's like a shit Nicky Butt.
> 
> Also, didn't you used to support Chelsea or am I mistaking you for someone else?


Same i hope wayne does something triffic this season.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

im chuffed with ozil, id love a defender to join on loan too though

VIVA LE ARSENAL


----------



## Irish Jet

Classy as fuck.

WE BEAST NOW

Never cutting my hair ever. Actually get Fellaini comparisons the way it is.

GIVE HIM THE #7. MAKE HIM AN ICON.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wonder what fergie makes of this summer.


----------



## Nige™

I pity the United fans. What an awful window for them. £27.5m for Fellaini with the contract issue too.:lmao

Eriksen cheaper than James McCarthy.:lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Lukaku, McCarthy and Barry to Everton. Good signings.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Ozil apparently turned down PSG (even though they offered more money) to work with Wenger.

Love him already.


----------



## Kiz

:jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

:darkbarry


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Have Man United signed Contrao or not?

Love the comments by Ozil, buzzing.


----------



## united_07

looks like i'll have to keep my sig till january


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Forgot to mention Sakho to Liverpool too, top class player, should be an immense signing for Liverpool if he fulfills his potential. 

Jealous tbh, he was always a player I wanted for Arsenal. First buy normally on FM haha.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ohh shit everton got mccarthy and barry aswell.


----------



## wkdsoul

-----RVP - Rooney------
-------Kagawa---------- 
---Carrick - Fellani---
Evra------------Valencia
-----Jones -- Vidic ---
----------Rio----------
---------De Gea--------


Looks fine,


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Irish Jet said:


> Classy as fuck.
> 
> WE BEAST NOW
> 
> Never cutting my hair ever. Actually get Fellaini comparisons the way it is.
> 
> GIVE HIM THE #7. MAKE HIM AN ICON.


It's going to take some getting used to seeing Felli play for another team. Even seeing him play for Belgium was weird.

Special talent. Strength, passing, flicks, goals, threats in both boxes, tackling, surprisingly quick for somebody his size. 

He gave his all for us and he's one of them people who you can't be mad at for moving on unlike Rooney. 

Thanks for the memories, Felli.










































:jose :jose :jose :jose :jose


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Cazorla to the left of me,
Ozil to the right,
Here I am: stuck in the middle Giroud


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

For The Win said:


> Cazorla to the left of me,
> Ozil to the right,
> Here I am: stuck in the middle Giroud


Should be Ozil to the left, Walcott to the right....

Cazorla should be CM imo. Whatevs though. :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lots of pressure for Giroud to stay healthy. Especially with his game so dependent on physical play.

But fuck me, if he stays fit for the long haul he's banging in 25 to 30 goals this season.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Scoring for fun atm

plus he's easy on the eyes (no ****)


----------



## God™

For The Win said:


> Cazorla to the left of me,
> Ozil to the right,
> Here I am: stuck in the middle Giroud


Cringe.


----------



## united_07

Looking forward to the press conference and how Moyes is going to explain the Herrera situation....


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

God™ said:


> Cringe.


fak you bitch


----------



## Rock316AE

Lukaku wasn't going to play for us this season. As much I wanted to see him, unfortunately another loan is better for him long term. He's just 20 and has plenty of time for development, he needs to play regularly, if not for us for another club. With the way he performed in pre-season I thought he's going to be a major part of the squad but it's obvious that we need experience up front. Mourinho was never going to play with 4 attackers at 20-22 and I agree with that. That's why we bought Eto'o, for his experience on a big stage above anything else. Torres, for all his problems also has this advantage on Lukaku. 

Even if he's staying and rarely playing in Jose's rotation which is going to be Ba's position now as a third striker, he's not going to be any better or more experienced in the start of the next season because he will not start or play a major role in any of the big matches, not in the league and not in Europe. A big part of the squad is young, too young actually and years from their peak. It's great to have projects on the bench but they're all starting for us now. There are huge expectations from Mourinho to deliver immediately, yes he talked about how this year is just building but it's not his mentality "to wait", he can't do it if he wanted, he wants to win and he wants to win now, that's why he's who he is. So with all the potential in Lukaku, I can see why he's not playing now and I honestly think it's better for him that way at this stage of his career than occasionally playing the last 10-15 minutes of league matches with all the pressure of Jose on his back.


----------



## punx06

Guillem Balague says Coentrao is going nowhere. This one looks like it's going to drag on a bit longer.


----------



## Irish Jet

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Nani Carrick







Kagawa

Rooney

RVP​
NOT BAD

:moyes2


----------



## Joel

Thing is, Rock316AE, the fact that he was the third striker is what is completely wrong. He should have been the second striker behind Eto'o if Eto'o is the same beast that he was before. In 2013, Torres should not have been ahead of Lukaku. This was the perfect season for Lukaku to be integrated into the team, as we have a lot of young guys around and they had the chance to build chemistry. But Chelsea do not think long term. They're just blind to the fact that Torres is finished.


----------



## united_07

http://www.lafferabogados.com/es/firma-y-valores/socios


----------



## Andre

For The Win said:


> Scoring for fun atm
> 
> plus he's easy on the eyes (no ****)


Mods, please ban AlexHumph's alt account. Thanks in advance (Y)


----------



## Foreshadowed

At least the imposters made more of an effort to sign Herrera instead of fuckwit Woodward.

I'm glad we've got Fellaini, I've always rated him and he will add power and grit to our midfield, which we've needed for a long time since Keane left. I'm still gutted on Herrera though, the guy really wanted to join us, was going to take a pay cut and seemed to want to force this move but Woodward was too busy spending that £27.5mil for Fellaini, when he could have got him cheaper in July.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 3m
> Fellaini went for £27.5m, he also saved the club roughly £4m by agreeing to hand a transfer request in, hope the club don't turn it on him


I miss him already :jose


----------



## Even Flow

Update on Coentrao:



> "BBC Sport has learnt that Manchester United did submit their paperwork for their season-long loan deal for Fabio Coentrao before the 2300 BST deadline. But the move will only go ahead if both United and Real Madrid entered the correct details of the deal on Fifa's new transfer matching system. The deadline for that system closed at midnight."


Glad we've got Fellaini, shame we didn't get Herrera too.


----------



## united_07

Foreshadowed said:


> At least the imposters made more of an effort to sign Herrera instead of fuckwit Woodward.
> 
> I'm glad we've got Fellaini, I've always rated him and he will add power and grit to our midfield, which we've needed for a long time since Keane left. I'm still gutted on Herrera though, the guy really wanted to join us, was going to take a pay cut and seemed to want to force this move but Woodward was too busy spending that £27.5mil for Fellaini, when he could have got him cheaper in July.


apparently these were the same guys who helped Bayern with the tax issue over Javi Martinez, so it could just be the club trying to hide the fact that they werent willing to pay the tax on the deal so pulled the plug


----------



## CGS

So we won't hear much on coentraeo until the morning? Crazy stuff


----------



## Liam Miller

Evra will just have to boss till jan.


----------



## DA

So glad the window is over so I won't have to hear about or see that fucking tosspot, Woodward, again until January.

If everyone would be so kind as to change all Woodward sigs to a tall Belgian or W3lb3ck or whatever the fuck else, that would be fantastic.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

CGS said:


> So we won't hear much on coentraeo until the morning? Crazy stuff


By the sounds of it, the clubs and player agreed the deal in time, but Madrid have tried to pull out at the last minute because they missed out on their target from Granada.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Mozza said:


> When we bought Fellaini for £15m, we paid them £3m a season FFS!
> 
> KOFF WHELAN, GO BREAK YA OTHER LEG DOING AN INTERVIEW YOU FUCKING PUDDING.


Might be post of the thread.



MyWord said:


> Mesut Ozil has been my favourite player for fucking years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ARSENAL!!!!


:giroud



haribo said:


> 5 minutes left.


Idk what that's from, but it leaned me.

-----

So Mesut Özil is an Arsenal player. That actually happened. 

Overall I'm happy. Wasn't a slam dunk of a window, but I'm not about to slap a gift horse in the face with my ungrateful wang. I mean, yeah, we need another striker, could probably be doing with another defensive minded central midfielder, some cover at centre half wouldn't have gone amiss, and I guess I'd take Casillas in goals. We spent £42.5 milly on the one position we didn't really need to strengthen. But we spent it on fucking Mesut Özil, fer fucks sake. And I'm buzzing like a Govan tramp. You can't really complain about a signing like that. 

On the plus side (or plus+ side, as it were. The plus side being: Mesut Özil, Arsenal Player), Özil alone, to an extent, takes pressure off the need for another striker. Giroud's started really well and that was without service from Mesut Özil, Arsenal Player. Cazorla will likely move out left now (where he's still effective), so I'd assume that leaves Podolski free to play as an out and out striker, at least more often than before. There's always the possibility he sticks Rosicky out right and plays Theo up front as well. And if those three wind up dead we still have Bendtner. So...there's that. I guess.

Flamini came in and gave zero fucks about anybody's legs, so I'm already happy with him being brought back. Is he going to make me forget Luiz Gustavo? No, but he'll do a job, and him alone makes me feel better about that position. Would I have taken, say, Lars Bender? All day, but Flamini being there at least gives me some confidence. 

There's things he should look to sort out in January. We did a fucking outstanding bit of business today, but it doesn't make everything perfect. Still, it sure as shit helps. 

Once again: Mesut Özil, Arsenal Player.

Also fair play to Everton because they took Woody/Dave to the cleaners today (after Woody/Dave took themselves to the cleaners for the last three months) and wound up coming out of today a super tidy looking outfit despite losing their best player. Lukaku, muthafucka.


----------



## united_07

Donnacha said:


> So glad the window is over so I won't have to hear about or see that fucking tosspot, Woodward, again until January.
> 
> If everyone would be so kind as to change all Woodward sigs to a tall Belgian or W3lb3ck or whatever the fuck else, that would be fantastic.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

united_07 said:


>


Is this guy your director of football or something?

Seriously, fuck is this guy?


----------



## Irish Jet

LET THE LONG BALLS RAIN DOWN


----------



## Liam Miller

God™ said:


> Cringe.


Dem Arsenal away boyz :wenger2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The god damn fuck happened to the Giroud smilie?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Irish Jet said:


> LET THE LONG BALLS RAIN DOWN












Why y'all moaning, Fellaini is a great player, I'd love him at Arsenal.



Not as much as Ozil like, but still. :fergie


----------



## united_07

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is this guy your director of football or something?
> 
> Seriously, fuck is this guy?


Ed Woodward, exec vice-chariman, deals with the financial side, including transfers




The depressing thing is that Herrera was willing to drop his wages to force the transfer through, and we still wouldnt stump up the extra million, feel sorry for him, apparently Bilbao fans were beginning to turn on him as well


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

GOD of CUNT said:


> The god damn fuck happened to the Giroud smilie?


----------



## united_07

Press Association say Coentrao is definitely not happening, Madrid have pulled the plug after failing to get in a replacement


----------



## Liam Miller

The other twin :moyes1


----------



## Rock316AE

Joel said:


> Thing is, Rock316AE, the fact that he was the third striker is what is completely wrong. He should have been the second striker behind Eto'o if Eto'o is the same beast that he was before. In 2013, Torres should not have been ahead of Lukaku. This was the perfect season for Lukaku to be integrated into the team, as we have a lot of young guys around and they had the chance to build chemistry. But Chelsea do not think long term. They're just blind to the fact that Torres is finished.


I agree with what you're saying, I doubt Eto'o is the same striker he was and Torres is decent on his best day but right now they offer something Lukaku can't. The core of our attack in the last few games were Hazard(22), Oscar(21) and Schurrle(22). With Mata and Willian at 25, they're all long term investments. It's just that we already threw them into the deep water and not slowly inserted them into the first team. Lukaku has years to play before coming close to his peak, same with all the other guys. And with all the eyes on Jose to deliver and the thinking that he's here to build something for a long time, I can see why he preferred Eto'o and Torres this season. Mourinho always loved to work with a relatively small squad to give them more attention individually. With the way he probably sees it, he has 3-4 young projects already in his first team. 

Besides that, we know how problematic the Torres situation is, we're not even attempting to sell him, and he's not sitting on the bench for the entire season with his massive weekly wages. I'm fine with Lukaku playing regularly for another club considering the circumstances because he has so much time for development. I believe that he would have gotten a bigger chance even at his age now if we had a more experienced attackers around him but it's not the case unfortunately and playing weekly with something to prove without all the pressure is a better system for him at the moment IMO.


----------



## EGame

Arsenal fans celebrating this signing like they've won the treble already. LOLLLLLLL.

But who was striker? 
But who was non-injury prone defender? 
But who was holding midfielder?


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> Press Association say Coentrao is definitely not happening, Madrid have pulled the plug after failing to get in a replacement


I can confirm, I was replacement.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Press Association say Coentrao is definitely not happening, Madrid have pulled the plug after failing to get in a replacement


Fuck.


----------



## CNew2

Somebody help him back to the La Liga thread.

I'm pretty sure we're just happy to have a quality player in before the window closes, at least that's my feeling. We aren't title contenders by any means, or even UCL Contenders.


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck.


You'll love this one, we apparently backed out of the herrera deal because of fellaini :lol but what happened to no budget, aboslute shambles. 

If we go back in for the lad he'd have every right to say no while flipping woody off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

EGame said:


> Arsenal fans celebrating this signing like they've won the treble already. LOLLLLLLL.
> 
> But who was striker?
> But who was non-injury prone defender?
> But who was holding midfielder?


I think Giroud will do just fine for us with Cazorla and Ozil supplying him.

Yeah, I said us. I'm Arsenal now.















Nah, I'm not. I'm stuck with United. The cunts .


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

EGame said:


> Arsenal fans celebrating this signing like they've won the treble already. LOLLLLLLL.
> 
> But who was striker?
> But who was non-injury prone defender?
> But who was holding midfielder?


We're happy to get a good player. In no way are we in any doubt that we'll still be challenging to 4th place and have positions still not sorted.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Poor Herrara, he'll probably get frozen out like Llorente did now.

How can you sleep at night, Woodward?


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Poor Herrara, he'll probably get frozen out like Llorente did now.
> 
> How can you sleep at night, Woodward?


Really hope we end up getting him.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

TNA_WWE said:


> Really hope we end up getting him.


It's okay, leave him to Arsenal. They're manager knows how to get the job done. :wenger2

He'll eventually end up at United anyway. :rvp


----------



## Silent Alarm

TNA_WWE said:


> Really hope we end up getting him.


Wouldn't be surprised if he told us to fuck off if we came sniffing around again. We're probably after leaving him in a shitty situation now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if he told us to fuck off if we came sniffing around again. We're probably after leaving him in a shitty situation now.


Hopefully it's down to poor communication and not just from uniteds end.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

EGame said:


> But who was striker?


If Bendtner gets fit, I will use him. :wenger



EGame said:


> But who was non-injury prone defender?


Sagna can play as a CB. :wenger



EGame said:


> But who was holding midfielder?


When Diaby comes back from his injury he will be like a new signing. :wenger

When Arteta comes back from his injury he will be like a new signing. :wenger

Flamini is like an old signing. :wenger2


----------



## CNew2

So Arsenal still have like 60m+ in Transfer Funds for January? Where we'll get some more free transfers in.


----------



## Irish Jet

Glad to see Woodward's incompetence getting some exposure in the media now. Insultingly poor over the course of the window. He should be under serious pressure but the Glazers must fucking love him.


----------



## Silent Alarm




----------



## Liam Miller

Really hope he does the business for us.


----------



## Joel

Poor Ed Woodward. The guy reached for the stars and is being fed to the hounds. I for one respected his efforts and hard work. He's a good man, Ed.



Silent Alarm said:


>


You can hear heart of Mozza breaking.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm denial for the fact i believe we'll still be back ander or another player of his mould by next summer


----------



## Kiz

i don't. i hear the laughter that they look a better team without him and still turned a profit in the window.


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


> Poor Ed Woodward. The guy reached for the stars and is being fed to the hounds. I for one respected his efforts and hard work. He's a good man, Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear heart of Mozza breaking.


Lukaku will mend his heart


----------



## Silent Alarm

Joel said:


> You can hear heart of Mozza breaking.


We paid near enough £30 million. If there's going to be tears, they'll be tears of laughter.

Moar Fellaini modelling...










Ugly fucker, isn't he? Horrible lighting too, the shirt looks pink-ish.

CAN'T THIS CLUB DO ANYTHING RIGHT?!


----------



## Joel

You over paid for him, but when it all comes down to it, you are better off with Fellaini in the centre of midfield, rather than having that £27.5m and having Cleverley or Anderson or Giggs in the centre of midfield.

He's a very good player who WILL improve your midfield.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel is spot on.

I would have loved him and ander but one will do till january or at the latest next summer.


----------



## reDREDD

United have a good squad

Defence is boss. Goalkeeping is great. You have the best striker in the premier league. You have Hernandez (who is awesome). You have a superb playmaker in Kagawa. Rooney. Decent wingers

United has good options. Moyes just needs to use them right

seriously, has everyone forgotten Kagawa exists? Shinji Kagawa? The brilliant playmaker from Dortmund? That guy?


----------



## Liam Miller

JOAL.COM said:


> United have a good squad
> 
> Defence is boss. Goalkeeping is great. You have the best striker in the premier league. You have Hernandez (who is awesome). You have a superb playmaker in Kagawa. Rooney. Decent wingers
> 
> United has good options. Moyes just needs to use them right
> 
> seriously, has everyone forgotten Kagawa exists? Shinji Kagawa? The brilliant playmaker from Dortmund? That guy?



Yeah if moyes gets kagawa back in the team and has nani and rooney hit form and gives zaha chances while the likes of cleverley/valencia/welbeck put in adequate performances i'll get over ed's incompetence.

Also if vidic stays fit and once evans and rafael are back the defence is boss, i keep forgetting about hernandez he's a brilliant striker to use as a sub or in certain games.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Casting aside my hysterics for a moment, I realise that's he a good player and he'll definitely improve our midfield (not hard improving on Cleverley...) him and Carrick _could_ be a really good partnership. I'm happy to have him, and to be honest I don't really give a fuck at the price.

But I think this window, and yesterday especially has done serious damage to United regarding future transfer activity. That's the main reason for my bitch-fits.

Moyes needs to cop on with Kagawa. Seriously, play the fucking guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fair points silent, i'm not sure what to expect next window and if ed can get the job done.

If it's ed and his peoples fault that we didn't land herrera then quesitons need to be asked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Woodward needs to be sacked. He ended up paying £27.5 million (almost the same amount as he bid for Fellaini and Baines) for a player who had a release clause of £23 million a few weeks ago.

He cost the club nearly £5 million. No-one should be in a job after doing that.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm glad for an int break maybe after it most of our players comeback fit and we can forget about the mess this summer and just get on with the season.

Also think alot of united fans are unhappy with fellaini for a few reasons.

Overpaid, we were after cesc, thiago etc, we've had scholes, ince and keane down the years but sadly the days of a midfielder like keane are gone he was possibly a one off for us and some people view it as a lazy signing since all moyes did was sign someone from his old club.

I hope he can prove them wrong but we'll see. de gea, vidic, carrick/fellaini, rooney, rvp is fantastic to have through the spine of your team.


----------



## Joel

Oh you guys definitely fucked up in the transfer market on a whole. Probably pissed off a lot of clubs as well, which isn't good for the future. But money will always heal those wounds.


----------



## EGame

Lol you United fans can't even complain until you have someone as bad as this hideous kunt. 










Magnitudes worse than any other sporting director in the world. Probably makes that Woodward guy look like Porto caliber.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hey haters, Sagna has been rather decent at CB.

And Per and Kos looked pretty fucking good against Spurs attack the other day. 

Just need the magic potion to keep them fit.


----------



## ABK

I Curry I said:


> Overall a good window for Chelsea. Not great but we're well set for the season and now have probably the best midfield in the league.












Our attacking mids are excellent. The others though? :no: Lampard, Ramires, Essien, Mikel and Van Ginkel. :side: Essien's past it, Mikel is Mikel, Lampard shouldn't be starting games at his age and Ramires, who is a great workhorse, isn't really a good passer of the ball, which is why I'd love to see Van Ginkel a lot more in the team. Not sure if Ramires/Van Ginkel would be the ideal partnership but I wouldn't mind seeing it at least over the current Ramires/Lampard double pivot.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The problem at centre half is definitely keeping them fit/eligible. Bos/Per/Verm and Sagna when needed is a strong handful of centre halfs. I wouldn't have complained about a £17 million centre half this window, but I don't think it was sorely needed, either. One for half that price would've been fine (possibly more than fine depending on who he could get for whatever half of 17 milly is).

Of course there are Arsenal fans that think this solves everything. They're being daft, but the ratio of daft to rational Arsenal fans is no greater than the ratio of daft to rational fans of any other club.

FWIW, there's basically a subtext here that's just about as important as the quality of the player we bought (player in question being Özil, obv). Arsene Wenger, tighter than a duck's arse, just spent £42.5 million on one single football player. He spent more on his marquee signing than Chelsea, City, United and every other club in the country did. When have you ever been able to say, "well sure, they got ____, but we got like seven players for that" and fucking Arsenal are the "they" in that scenario? For the first time in years, Wenger's shown some honest to goodness genuine intent. For the first time in years we haven't sold out best player, and instead we've went and got a shiny new toy that's arguably one of the five best shiny toys in its position. For the first time in years we've come out of a summer transfer window looking stronger than we did going in (despite the fact we thinned the squad way down by getting rid of about sixty four players). Signing Özil doesn't completely cover the cracks, but the implication of it is that he's finally ready to throw some money around in a league where he's repeatedly refused/been unable to throw money around, despite the fact it's clearly obvious that in order to succeed in said league you need to throw some fucking money around. There are other issues he needs to address, and he really should've addressed them already, but the Özil signing at least suggests that he'll do that with however much is left of this supposed war chest come January (because they'll absolutely still need to be addressed by then, and at some point before the new year one or all of them will almost certainly bite us). Fact is, the Özil signing, by and large, was a massively pleasant surprise that came at the end of a miserable transfer window. It's also another huge boost a day after we already beat Spurs (and I'm not even saying that to rub it in; it just is what it is). I'm too old and disgraceful for blind optimism, but it's a step in the right direction. Hopefully.


----------



## God™

Abk™;23476377 said:


> Our attacking mids are excellent. The others though? :no: Lampard, Ramires, Essien, Mikel and Van Ginkel. :side: Essien's past it, Mikel is Mikel, Lampard shouldn't be starting games at his age and Ramires, who is a great workhorse, isn't really a good passer of the ball, which is why I'd love to see Van Ginkel a lot more in the team. Not sure if Ramires/Van Ginkel would be the ideal partnership but I wouldn't mind seeing it at least over the current Ramires/Lampard double pivot.


This.

For all our attacking signings I feel like we didn't actually strengthen the main area of concern, the two man midfield. I don't think I can bear to watch an entire season of Lampard/Ramires. I really hope we're grooming De Bruyne or Oscar to play the creative role next to Mikel/Ramires/van Ginkel because the lack of creativity and link play in that area is concerning. We need to develop a player who can play the same role as a Modric or a Schweinsteiger. Hell, I'd even take Luiz as the forward thinking half of the pivot over Lampard.

I'm happy we signed Eto'o though. At least that was a signing we really needed.


----------



## united_07

So according to the Times we're about to announce record revenue for 2012/13 of £350m, fpalm

If the talk is that we pulled out of the Herrera deal because we had to increase the Fellaini one, fucking hell thats embarrassing

when Moyes said there was no budget, bet he didnt realise Woodward meant there was literally fuck all budget for him, fucking shambles.

And the Coentrao loan atttempt smacks of desperation, utterly ridiculous


----------



## Razor King

*MESUT OZIL*

I don't think words could describe how #OzilIsAGunner feels. We ticked well. A striker would have been perfect. Even though Giroud isn't Suarez, he has been doing well. Podolski is our second choice striker. Wenger did say that he sees Podolski more as a ST than a left winger. I can't complain about anything after signing Ozil.




EGame said:


> Arsenal fans celebrating this signing like they've won the treble already. LOLLLLLLL.
> 
> But who was striker?


Giroud, Podolski, Sanogo, Walcott. In that order.



> But who was non-injury prone defender?


Metesacker, Koscielny, Sagna. In that order.



> But who was holding midfielder?


Flamini. Flamini adds steel. He's not Gustavo but he showed what he has against Spurs.


----------



## Shepard

Can live with the Borini signing b/c he's not ahead of Jozy & Fletcher but he's better than Wickham and Ji. Not to mention we have an alright track record with loans like this. Plus it means we got rid of Sess who's been garbage all year and obviously had his head elsewhere. As a player he's one of the best I've seen live and I'll miss him but he's been through 3 managers who all tried to accomodate him and never knew where to properly play him. Not to mention he goes missing a lot. He's a game winner on his day but we can't afford to be holding out for that, especially when he's on ridiculously high wages and his day is maybe 5 games a season. He's guaranteed to play a blinder against us for West Brom but I can't really see him playing through many killer balls to Anelka this year.


----------



## united_07

The Herrera thing gets worse and worse, apparently we told Herrera the deal would be done and told him to sit at home and wait for the confirmation of the medical. The 'impostors' were actually sent by united (bilbao based lawyers), and they were waiting for United to do a money transfer which we never did. Then United started briefing the press late on, when we fucked up the deal, that these lawyers were impostors fpalm

The club even went as far as letting Herrera pick the number 21 shirt

http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/09/02/primera/1378132861_970112.html


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao :lmao :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cliffy

Yep Woodward still needs to resign

Also:


----------



## kusksu

Woodward really needs the sack after the shambles that way the transfer period. it's not that we ended up with Fellaini, actually think he will improve our squad quite a bit, its the fact that it took him less than 3 months to make us a laughing stock. Football is all about reputation, and ours has had a dump taken on it. 

Still have hope for Moyes though, I don't think much of this was his fault


----------



## Saviorxx

Arsenal has Özil.
Chelsea has Mata.
Manchester City has Silva.
Tottenham has Eriksen.
Liverpool has Coutinho.

and...

Manchester United has Cleverley.

:moyes1


----------



## united_07

Saviorxx said:


> Arsenal = Özil
> Chelsea = Mata
> Manchester City = Silva
> Tottenham = Eriksen
> Liverpool = Coutinho
> 
> and...
> 
> Manchester United = Cleverley
> 
> :moyes1


surely if you are comparing all those players, all attacking midfielders, it should be

Manchester United = :kagawa


----------



## kusksu

united_07 said:


> surely if you are comparing all those players, all attacking midfielders, it should be
> 
> Manchester United = :kagawa


Or Rooney since he plays there more than not.

If there is one thing Woodward didn't fuck up (maybe Moyes is more to credit with this) atleast the team from last year is still intact. It would be much worse if we had lost Rooney and Nani aswell


----------



## Saviorxx

Oh yes Kagawa. The guy who never plays. :moyes1


----------



## MOX

Hopefully this hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Irish Jet

Saviorxx said:


> Arsenal has Özil.
> Chelsea has Mata.
> Manchester City has Silva.
> Tottenham has Eriksen.
> Liverpool has Coutinho.
> 
> and...
> 
> Manchester United has Cleverley.
> 
> :moyes1


Cleverley is now a squad player. Thankfully, one of the best things to come out of Fellaini's deal.

The comparison would be Rooney/Kagawa which I'd take over Eriksen or Coutinho quite handily.


----------



## Irish Jet

Saviorxx said:


> Oh yes Kagawa. The guy who never plays. :moyes1


Looking at your list, that really shouldn't Mata.

unk2

Calmed down a bit after last night. Look forward to Fellaini scoring a last minute winner at the Etihad and celebrating by headbutting Joe Hart all the way to Kiz's house.


----------



## united_07




----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> Cleverley is now a squad player. Thankfully, one of the best things to come out of Fellaini's deal.
> 
> The comparison would be Rooney/Kagawa which I'd take over Eriksen or Coutinho quite handily.


----------



## Vader

I genuinely agree with Irish Jet there. Rooney is going to have a great season I reckon and if he ever gets a chance, so will Kagawa. Coutinho is still a raw player and Eriksen may not adapt to the league as quick as others have done. This is the year of the traitorous Scouse fat cunt and the rarely seen Jap.


----------



## united_07

Khedira confirms Madrid rejected a €40m bid for him :side:


----------



## Rush

Vader said:


> I genuinely agree with Irish Jet there. Rooney is going to have a great season I reckon and if he ever gets a chance, so will Kagawa. Coutinho is still a raw player and Eriksen may not adapt to the league as quick as others have done. This is the year of the traitorous Scouse fat cunt and the rarely seen Jap.


Kagawa has to get on the field and Rooney has to get back his smile first :kolo1


----------



## Foreshadowed

I find it baffling that the day after Thiago leaves Barcelona, United go for Cesc with a ridiculous first offer and the day Ozil is announced that he's having a medical at Arsenal, United then go for Khedira with the €40m bid. Why that money couldn't be used to get Herrera I'll never fully comprehend but this is Woodward we're talking about, inexperienced and incompetent in his first transfer window. 

I also have to laugh that Moyes kept saying to the media repeatedly _"we're not going to buy players just for the sake of it because you (the media) tell us to"_ and then we go and offer that money for Khedira and we try and secure a last minute panic loan deal for Coentrão.

Still, I'm delighted we've got Fellaini. He's going to make a real impact this season.


----------



## Even Flow

Anark said:


> Hopefully this hasn't been posted yet.


:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Tell you what, I've been laughing all day at the fact United bid 28m for Felli and Baines and then end up with just Felli for 27.5m :lmao


----------



## united_07

Galatasaray confirm we tried to get Sneijder as well, fucking hell fpalm


----------



## Joel

Dat Woodward. He tried, United fans. He tried 8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

https://www.facebook.com/RealMadrid/posts/10150452050004953

the comments


----------



## Even Flow

united_07 said:


> Galatasaray confirm we tried to get Sneijder as well, fucking hell fpalm


LOL


----------



## reDREDD

Mozza said:


> Tell you what, I've been laughing all day at the fact United bid 28m for Felli and Baines and then end up with just Felli for 27.5m :lmao


does this mean united value Baines at just 0.5 million?

how insulting that must be for Baines


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

That didn't even cross my mind, Joal :lmao




"Romelu Lukaku, you are the love of my life,
Romelu Lukaku, I'd let you shag my wife, 
Romelu Lukaku, please be gentle with her."

:lmao

EDIT:
The big steroided bastard is gonna leave yer mar's arse in flames. 
Bet you that kopite c*nt Suarez will swerve calling him names. 
Lukaku. Oh.

I'm dying at some of the songs going round for LUKAKU


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

> "Romelu Lukaku, you are the love of my life,
> Romelu Lukaku, I'd let you shag my wife,
> Romelu Lukaku, please be gentle with her."


Stolen from Newcastle fans who use it for Colo, tut tut.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

For The Win said:


> Stolen from Newcastle fans who use it for Colo, tut tut.


That's a little awkward since we've been singing it for Fellaini since 2008.


----------



## Rock316AE

Anark said:


> Hopefully this hasn't been posted yet.


If it's from "Special1 TV", he was great back then.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Mozza said:


> That's a little awkward since we've been singing it for Fellaini since 2008.


No idea when toon fans started using it, hate em anyways


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Mozza said:


> Tell you what, I've been laughing all day at the fact United bid 28m for Felli and Baines and then end up with just Felli for 27.5m :lmao


I personally thought that was pretty spectacular as well.

-----

I'd also go along with the Rooney/Kagawa > Coutinho line of thinking, although Coutinho looks a fuggin player and who knows if fat boy will show up this season/Jap boy will play (I'd think both will happen, though).


----------



## united_07

We've made another big signing










SAIDY JANKO


----------



## CGS

That enthusiasm


----------



## united_07

Graham Hunter 



> "Ozil's father & reps, held on, and held on for Man United to come in for him. They waited, it didn't happen."


fpalm


----------



## CNew2

I'm interested to see how United handle the January transfer window after how horribly wrong they got this one. Obviously so many people have had a good laugh over how they've handled business, so I'm wondering if they will come out with more of a gameplan/real purpose in bringing in players come January. Hell, if Giroud keeps banging in goals, United or Barca should come calling for his services soon, I would imagine 

Also, how many attackers did Chelsea/Liverpool sign in this transfer window?


----------



## Curry

CNew2 said:


> Also, how many attackers did Chelsea/Liverpool sign in this transfer window?


3 each by my count

Aspas
Alberto
Moses

Willian
Schurrle
Eto'o


----------



## CGS

So Man U also went in for Ozil, Sneijder & Khedira but were not willing to spend an extra £4m on Herrera?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

CNew2 said:


> I'm interested to see how United handle the January transfer window after how horribly wrong they got this one. Obviously so many people have had a good laugh over how they've handled business, so I'm wondering if they will come out with more of a gameplan/real purpose in bringing in players come January. Hell, if Giroud keeps banging in goals, United or Barca should come calling for his services soon, I would imagine
> 
> Also, how many attackers did Chelsea/Liverpool sign in this transfer window?


I was a little worried today about them coming back for Baines in January but the way Baines has acted during the Summer transfer window has left me feeling confident he won't be moving on anywhere.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

united_07 said:


> Graham Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


Froggy would've had a sit down with Dithering and bolted for the nearest exit, anyways. Arsene played the magic "anxiously rubbing palms together" card twelve seconds into the meeting with Ozil and...the rest, as they say, is a bunch of stuff that fucking happened.


----------



## Joel

CGS said:


> So Man U also went in for Ozil, Sneijder & Khedira but were not willing to spend an extra £4m on Herrera?


No. Out of all of them Ozil was the one who became available and was the one who was waiting for them... And they didn't go for him.


----------



## united_07

good to see Woodward getting the blame instead of Moyes



> *Will Ed Woodward become Old Trafford's Gary Cook after dismal transfer window for Manchester United?*
> 
> According to one leading figure at a club Manchester United would undoubtedly class as a direct rival, Ed Woodward could expect no favours during his first transfer window as the Old Trafford chief executive.
> 
> “The commercial guys think the football side is easy,” the power broker said. “They think they are smarter than everybody else too, but being involved in transfers is a totally different world.
> "Especially when all you are used to is selling a winning team to somebody who will pay anything to have their name on the shirt.”
> 
> Just two months after vacating his Mayfair-based position as the head of United’s hugely successful commercial team to succeed David Gill as chief executive, Woodward is fighting a battle for credibility within the football community following a disastrous first transfer window in charge.
> 
> After talking of unlimited budgets for David Moyes and the very best players being targeted, Woodward ultimately delivered an overpriced Marouane Fellaini and a humiliating list of rejections.
> 
> To some within the game, there is a sense of United being brought down a peg or two, with the departure of Gill and Sir Alex Ferguson exposing previously unseen vulnerabilities at the club.
> 
> Woodward’s inexperience and naivety, combined with Moyes having to acclimatise to the greater demands of managing United than Everton, contributed to a perfect storm of uncertainty that resulted in the chaos of deadline day.
> 
> But despite the trolley dash during the final day of the window during which United pursued moves for four players but ended up with just one, the view within Old Trafford is that the primary objectives of the window – retaining and rehabilitating an unsettled Wayne Rooney and signing a midfielder – were met.
> 
> Wilfried Zaha has also been added to last season’s squad, while Belgian teenager Adnan Januzaj is regarded by Moyes as a genuine talent capable of contributing in the first-team this campaign.
> 
> But this was a summer that began with strenuous efforts to bring Cristiano Ronaldo back to Old Trafford, despite the huge financial obstacles in United’s way.
> Then came the move for Cesc Fabregas, triggered by intelligence that the player was prepared to leave Barcelona, which was confirmed by members of Moyes’s squad. However, two failed bids followed before Fabregas performed an about-turn on his intentions.
> 
> Woodward cannot take the blame for Fabregas’s change of heart, but the failure to move more quickly on alternatives ultimately left United in their weakened bargaining position on Monday.
> 
> Moyes’s delayed start to the job is also a contributory factor to the sense of United too often playing catch-up during the window. With his Everton contract not expiring until June 30, Moyes was unable to speak directly to United’s chief scout Jim Lawlor until July 1.
> 
> By targeting the likes of Ronaldo and Fabregas, United found themselves attempting to asset-strip two formidable rivals.
> 
> Prising Robin van Persie from Arsenal 12 months ago was one thing, but taking on the behemoths of Spanish football was another matter entirely and, harsh as it may appear on Woodward, no job for a novice.
> 
> Manchester City’s success in securing signings early in the window, at seemingly reasonable prices, has been attributed to the work of Txiki Begiristain, their well-connected director of football.
> 
> United, it is understood, have no desire to employ a Begiristain figure at Old Trafford, with the Glazer family fully supportive of Woodward, who speaks daily to joint-chairman Joel Glazer, as the man charged with overseeing transfer business in conjunction with Moyes and Lawlor.
> 
> What works for City may not work for United, but there is a lesson to be learnt from the Etihad Stadium in the shape of Garry Cook.
> 
> When he arrived from Nike to become City chief executive in 2008, Cook quickly became derided as a man ill-equipped to swim with the sharks of the football industry.
> 
> Cook achieved many things at City, but his reputation never recovered after the humiliation of his failed pursuit of AC Milan forward Kaka.
> 
> And after United’s dismal transfer window, Woodward is in danger of suffering the same fate.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...al-transfer-window-for-Manchester-United.html


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> No. Out of all of them Ozil was the one who became available and was the one who was waiting for them... And they didn't go for him.


Gif still works either way


----------



## united_07

Apparently Herrera will be talking to the press tomorrow, so should get some indication if we've really fucked it up, or if there is a chance he could join in january


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Wonder if we'll come back for Yarmolenko in the winter window :hmm:

He'll be on the last few months of his deal (Providing he doesn't sign a new one)and I doudt Kiev will be in a position to refuse another 19 million bid

And it would be hard to say no to the league leaders 8*D


----------



## united_07

Madrid, making people cry :no:



> *Tears as Ronaldo and Nani stay up with Coentrao to see his Manchester United move collapse*
> 
> Tears? Crying? All sounds a bit strong but according to Portuguese newspaper Record that's what happened when Fabio Coentrao's move to Manchester United broke down right at the end of the transfer window on Monday night. Record had a couple of people in the Portuguese camp ahead of the international matches coming up and it's claimed that there was a lot of disappointment and frustration when the move failed to be completed.
> 
> They say that Nani and Ronaldo had stayed up with Coentrao whilst the transfer window came to an end, they had to keep up to date with most things via the television as they left agents and clubs to get on with things, at one point Coentrao thought he was a Manchester United player and when it turned out he wasn't there was frustration. Real Madrid didn't process things on their side quick enough, perhaps because they were having problems getting a replacement, and Madrid's hand in the collapse has particularly hurt Coentrao.
> 
> He had told the club this summer that he wanted to leave, something which was confirmed by Carlo Ancelotti, but then things changed and Coentrao was brought back into the picture and felt wanted again. Then for Real Madrid to accept a loan offer but seemingly halt the deal from going through, it'll be no surprise if the defender has found himself 'angry and confused'.
> 
> The Portuguese football association had no problem with Coentrao dealing with the move whilst on international duty and provide their players with 'total freedom' because they feel it instills 'ultimate responsibility'. Record say that many from the association, and players, provided a shoulder for Coentrao as the move fell through.
> 
> Poor Coentrao, he'll now have to stay at Real Madrid. Such a hardship. However, to be slightly more sympathetic, it does look like he's been messed about hugely by the Spanish club, and all under the nose of Ronaldo.
> 
> The perception of Manchester United's move for Coentrao as being in the last hours of the transfer window could be wrong. On Saturday we covered a piece from Marca about Manchester United being in for Coentrao, at the time it just seemed like speculation but in hindsight there probably more to it.
> 
> http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...-nani-stay-up-with-coentrao-to-see-his-manche


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Moyes and co are taking a pounding in the media today. 

They're just laughing at him for saying he knows how Everton finances work and reckoning he could get Felli on the cheap and now they're trying to save face by saying they bought him for £23m :lol 

Everton and every media outlet are proving them wrong.


----------



## united_07

> Bilbao newspaper El Correo have this morning compared Manchester United's pursuit of Ander Herrera to a Benny Hill sketch. They question whether such a scenario would have happened under Sir Alex Ferguson and call the club's approach 'sloppy' and 'irresponsible'. There are no punches being pulled in Bilbao.
> 
> It's claimed that Manchester United have come out of this looking so bad that it will actually help Ander Herrera be re-accepted by fans of Athletic Club Bilbao. Such is the amazement at how Manchester United have behaved - bear in mind this is Bilbao leaned reporting - Herrera is being seen as a victim by many, rather than someone who tried his best to desert the club. His team mates are rallying around him and supporters haven't launched a hate campaign, there's been no insulting graffiti like there was with Llorente and it looks like a Bilbao closure of ranks with a big finger pointing toward Manchester.
> 
> The newspaper again says that the problem was purely down to Manchester United not offering enough money for the player and not wanting to meet his release clause, something we covered yesterday. Manchester United apparently contacted Herrera in mid August, so the whole thing isn't as last minute as it perhaps seems. However, even a couple of weeks was probably too short an amount of time to get Athletic to play ball, and that's assuming Manchester United aren't totally at fault.
> 
> El Correo says that the new people dealing with transfers at Manchester United didn't have the relevant experience and expected Athletic would reduce their demands at the death. They insist that Laffer (the law firm called all kinds of names since) were acting on behalf of Manchester United, and they back that up with quotes from an unnamed source at the Spanish league.
> 
> The newspaper also claim they spoke to a source at Laffer who claimed they'd received an apology from Manchester United yesterday. We spoke to the law firm on Tuesday and it was clear they were frustrated with the situation but they are unlikely to be critical of a football club (Whether that be Manchester United or Athletic), they get a lot of business from them.


fpalm


----------



## Rush

Mozza said:


> Moyes and co are taking a pounding in the media today.
> 
> They're just laughing at him for saying he knows how Everton finances work and reckoning he could get Felli on the cheap and now they're trying to save face by saying they bought him for £23m :lol
> 
> Everton and every media outlet are proving them wrong.


:kolo1

honestly Moyes is working out better for United than i ever thought. Already lost to us, made the club into a laughing stock during the transfer window, now looking like a prat :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Apparently there's a few people in the Madrid camp that find Özil's transfer insulting and derisory. Or they're just plain not happy about it, idk. Khedira's apparently said it's a step back for the club, Ramos is pissed and apparently plans to shave the shape of Özil's eyes into the side of his new Miley-do (ok I made that bit up, fuck it), and the majority of Madrid fans seem to be raging about it. Levy is probably choking the shit out of every kitten he happens upon as well if there really was some kind of "relationship" between Spurs and Real stemming from the Modric and Bale deals.

Ramos, Khedira and Benzema all coming to Arsenal in January. Heard it here first, muthafucka.


----------



## Kenny

:moyes1


----------



## united_07

Ronaldo on the Ozil transfer



> CRonaldo: - Özil was the one who knew my movements best. I was angry when I heard they let him go (AS).


----------



## Kenny

im glad he didnt go to united


----------



## DA

ReaLOL Madrid

AnceLOLtti

FLOLrentino Perez


----------



## God™

Donnacha said:


> ReaLOL Madrid
> 
> AnceLOLtti
> 
> FLOLrentino Perez


We Egame now.


----------



## CGS

Donnacha said:


> ReaLOL Madrid
> 
> AnceLOLtti
> 
> FLOLrentino Perez












Fuck Germany, they WELSH now


----------



## united_07

from the Herrera press conference, read from the bottom up, doesnt rule a move out, but I doubt he had no contact with united



> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 2m
> The presser is over. He did mention something at the end about he'd want to talk if the club called him.But they had to speak with his agent
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 5m
> Ander Herrera: "It was clear to them that they had to pay the clause in order to talk to me, I've said this."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 6m
> Ander Herrera: "I don't feel bad that United dropped their interest. I'm just happy the champion of one of the biggest leagues wanted me."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 7m
> Ander Herrera: "I don't know if they spoke to my agent, but they would've had to seduce me as well."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 8m
> Ander Herrera: "I feel very valued. But if the club wants to speak to me, I'll always listen."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 9m
> Ander Herrera: "Look, they made an offer. The president told them what they had to do; pay the clause."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 12m
> Ander Herrera: "I think the club (Athletic) acted perfectly. They did what they said they would; they don't negotiate. That's the club."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 13m
> Ander Herrera: "I'll just continue doing what I'm doing at Athletic, like I have ever since I came here."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 13m
> Ander Herrera: "I'm just telling you exactly how things are and I never talked with Manchester United."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 14m
> Ander Herrera: "Those lawyers who showed up at LFP were not my representatives. I have no idea who they were."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 16m
> Ander Herrera: "I didn't say anything because I haven't been in front of the press and the team is much more important than me."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 17m
> Ander Herrera: "Me, nor my representatives, never reached any agreement with Manchester United."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 17m
> Ander Herrera: "I think United probably need to answer a few questions. I'm proud they made an offer for me."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 20m
> Herrera: "There's no chance I'd leave unless they'd pay the buyout clause and then spoken to me about it. That didn't happen."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 21m
> Herrera: "Manchester United never told me, or any of my representatives that they would pay the buyout clause."
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 22m
> Herrera: "I don't feel manipulated.How can I feel manipulated by a club like MUFC? I appreciate their interest and what Bilbao value me at"
> 
> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 23m
> Ander Herrera: "First and foremost, a club has to pay the buyout clause, which is a lot of money, the club made that clear."


----------



## Hamada

GOD of CUNT said:


> Apparently there's a few people in the Madrid camp that find Özil's transfer insulting and derisory. Or they're just plain not happy about it, idk. Khedira's apparently said it's a step back for the club, Ramos is pissed and apparently plans to shave the shape of Özil's eyes into the side of his new Miley-do (ok I made that bit up, fuck it), and the majority of Madrid fans seem to be raging about it. Levy is probably choking the shit out of every kitten he happens upon as well if there really was some kind of "relationship" between Spurs and Real stemming from the Modric and Bale deals.
> 
> Ramos, Khedira and Benzema all coming to Arsenal in January. Heard it here first, muthafucka.


Fabregas has been quoted today saying he thought Ozil was Real Madrid's 2nd best player, behind Ronaldo. Said he thought the transfer was odd and wished him all the best at Arsenal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

LOLCHESTER UNITED

That's it, Moyes. Crash and burn, ginger ballbag.


----------



## AEA

Damn, this whole United thing is embarrassing.


----------



## Joel

Daily Star claiming that van Persie's friend has told them he is unhappy with Moyes training methods :lmao


----------



## Hamada

Is it because if players don't give 100% he sets Phil Jones on them? :jones


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

With coaching staff like STEVE ROUND and PHIL NEVILLE as your coaches, you're not really gonna enjoy it. 

Then you have MOYES yelling "hit it to Felli" like he did when our CBs had the ball during a game.


----------



## united_07

Its the daily star...


----------



## Humph

Mirror reported it as well.


----------



## united_07

cant see anything on the mirror website


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Can't blame Moyes for everything


----------



## EGame

The look of a broken man. This picture just says "my career is over"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

AGENT KEVIN MIRALLAS 



> ‘I was with Romelu in his room at the team hotel on Monday night, and I only left when I was sure he was joining us,’ said Belgium’s Everton winger. ‘I was surprised to learn we were in for him, because there had been no inkling, but once I got word, I really went to work.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2410967/Evertons-Kevin-Mirallas-said-helped-Romelu-Lukaku-decide-join.html


----------



## Hamada

And that's why WBA need more Belgians in their squad. :side:


----------



## Knocks

LOL WEST BROM

£6m for Anichebe is a bit much, IMO.


----------



## Hamada

Totally gonna get relegated this season.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Hamada said:


> Fabregas has been quoted today saying he thought Ozil was Real Madrid's 2nd best player, behind Ronaldo. Said he thought the transfer was odd and wished him all the best at Arsenal.


I would agree. Real is retarded.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

A bit much?! I would have snapped their hands off for £2m! Never mind £6m! 

And then we replace him with LUKAKU, the cunt looks like he snorts protein powder and injects creatine for brekki.


----------



## ABK

EGame said:


> The look of a broken man. This picture just says "my career is over"


Ozil as an Arsenal player still sounds weird to me.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

EGame said:


> The look of a broken man. This picture just says "my career is over"


fk u bitch

tbh we've helped you by stealing one of Madrid's best talents


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

As gash as the Scouse Drogba is, seeing this interview breaks my heart.



> “It was a wrench to leave Everton. I had been at Everton 15 years since I was a child so it was difficult to leave. But I think it was the right time to leave.
> 
> “When you move somewhere – especially after being at Everton for so long and Everton being my team, I love Everton – for me to leave there has to be some connection and I felt that with West Brom.


I've had some boss away day outs and Big Vic got some vital winners, gave me some boss memories. 

Glad to get such big money but sad to see 'one of your own' go.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Ozil's career has only just begun, he's going to constantly play and be developed by probably the best manager there is in-terms of producing world class talent. Ozil's only 24 or something.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

EGame said:


> The look of a broken man. This picture just says "my career is over"


'KOFF, HEINOUS CUNT.


----------



## reDREDD

Gooner said:


> fk u bitch
> 
> tbh we've helped you by stealing one of Madrid's best talents


not really. Real are retarded with or without Ozil

absolute fiasco of a football club


----------



## Andre

What happened to the United fans in this thread who thought that Woodward's initial "derisory" £28 million joint bid for Baines and Fellaini was good negotiating? I think 'The Monster' was one of them, there were also a couple of others whose names escape me right now. Do you lot think that was a sensible move now that you've ended up with just Fellaini for a similar (hugely overpriced) fee due to last minute scrambling? It would have been interesting to see if United could have pulled off the double deal earlier on after an initial £35-40 million bid...


----------



## Liam Miller

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> What happened to the United fans in this thread who thought that Woodward's initial "derisory" £28 million joint bid for Baines and Fellaini was good negotiating? I think 'The Monster' was one of them, there were also a couple of others whose names escape me right now. Do you lot think that was a sensible move now that you've ended up with just Fellaini for a similar (hugely overpriced) fee due to last minute scrambling? It would have been interesting to see if United could have pulled off the double deal earlier on after an initial £35-40 million bid...


Woodward fucked up the first bid along with everything else this summer.


Ronaldo is angry about ozil leaving, come on home ronnie :moyes1


----------



## CGS

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> What happened to the United fans in this thread who thought that Woodward's initial "derisory" £28 million joint bid for Baines and Fellaini was good negotiating? I think 'The Monster' was one of them, there were also a couple of others whose names escape me right now. Do you lot think that was a sensible move now that you've ended up with just Fellaini for a similar (hugely overpriced) fee due to last minute scrambling? It would have been interesting to see if United could have pulled off the double deal earlier on after an initial £35-40 million bid...


I believe Irish Jet backed it too (lol) 

*quick search* 



The Monster said:


> Its a opening bid, its not a final offer. It way to let Baines & Felliani know with 2 weeks left of transfer window we are still very much interested in signing them this summer & we will be back in again. People need get grip does any club ever start with bid that so high that matches a club actual current value of a player? Very rare if they do. Do clubs want to pay over the odds? No they don't. We won't pay more then 23.5m for Felliani nor do I feel we will pay over 15m for baines but add those 2 figures together you get 37.5m do i think that figure will be accepted? Its Far more likely IMO.
> 
> Everton leaking the bid officially is all part of game. Of course it's low bid & now everybody knows the bid & cos Everton feel bid "insulting" then we are going to need to up our offer a lot more to make Everton accept which what we want to do anyway. Go back a year we bid 12.5m for RvP last summer & Arsenal leaked that. Everybody knows arsenal would never accept that fee? But it helped in greater scheme cos RvP knew we were in for him & then he said wanted to leave & only wanted join us. So upped bid again & closed deal.
> 
> It's not rocket science, this deal seems far more likely then it doesn't IMO. I think both would be very willing to move to a CL side that challenges for trophies, sorting out a deal with Everton will be issue cos would rather not sell but like most teams if good enough offers comes in for the pair then Everton will sell.





Irish Jet said:


> People are overreacting to this. This was a throwaway bid, we're trying to get value for money and we'll work up to our limit. We'll be back in again.
> 
> The closer we get to the window, the more serious we'll get. Right now we're just pricing round. It's not like the Fabregas situation where it was obviously never on the cards and we were bidding out of delusion, these are realistic target who would love to come to the club. I'd say by the end of the window it will be negotiated out, I'd say around £40m for both, if we get both. Actually think Evra's been impressive enough to start the season to stick with him, although maybe this is the reason. I really hope we don't have a messy end to his United career. Legend.


Also This post made me lol hard



Irish Jet said:


> 2 weeks is a long time.
> 
> *We're not doing an Andy Carroll and fucking ourselves in the ass with 20 hours left.*
> 
> It's pretty basic business. Martinez has said no one is in for them. It's a buyers market, you have two players who'd be willing to go and one team interested. You're always going to start with a lowball offer and work from there. There's tons of time for developments.
> 
> I don't think we'll go beyond a certain limit either, nor do I think Kenwright will be too stubborn with the prospect of £30m+.


----------



## Liam Miller

I wish we just went in at 37 or 40m if we wanted baines that badly, it's not my money.

If evra gets injured, buttner lolol


----------



## DA

CGS said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking penny pinchers.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL, what have I said that was so wrong? I said we'd significantly increase the bid and we did. I said I was confident we'd get Fellaini and we did. 

Andy Carroll? LOL, £8m more for a retard with terrible hair, which is exactly the opposite of what Fellaini is. 

After the Herrera shit though, I don't want to sound like I'm defending Woodward or our club when it comes to tranfers. We should have had Fellaini tied up earlier but if you'd have told me it would have taken £27.5m to get him then I'd have taken it.


----------



## CGS

You did do an Andy Carroll and fucked yourself over with 20 hours to go. Actually you fuck your self over with like 10 hours to go :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

we should have had our business done by mid july.

Fellaini 23m
Ander Herrera whatever the price was
A left back

Bish bash bosh


----------



## Irish Jet

Andy Carroll was another level of fucking.

Not being able to spend £30m on a good player is bad. Spending and committing to a £35m on a slow uncoordinated lump is another thing entirely.


----------



## CGS

Naturally this wasn't off Andy Carroll proportions (the only deal worse than that is arguably :torres) but the point is you still really messed up the negotiations. Not only could you have easily got Felliani earlier in the window for £4m less your negotiations were way off. You made a double bid for him and Baines of £28m, never made a second bid in the space of 2 weeks (to my knowledge) and within the last 12 hours of the deadline you say fuck it and just place a £27.5m bid for Felli. Just a mess of a deal which could have been so much easier and cheaper.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wouldn't have happened with fergie.





Because he's a cm and fergie doesn't do them.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

TNA_WWE said:


> Wouldn't have happened with fergie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's a cm and fergie doesn't do them.


I'm not sure he's the type of player Fergie would have signed at all.


----------



## Nige™

Not convinced by Fellaini whatsoever as a Man U player or for £27.5m but we'll see. At the end of the day though there's no denying that if Moyes *REALLY* wanted him, he'd have signed him before his release clause expired for less money and not left it to the last minute after missing out on the player he really wanted in Fabregas.


----------



## Irish Jet

CGS said:


> Naturally this wasn't off Andy Carroll proportions (the only deal worse than that is arguably :torres) but the point is you still really messed up the negotiations. Not only could you have easily got Felliani earlier in the window for £4m less your negotiations were way off. You made a double bid for him and Baines of £28m, never made a second bid in the space of 2 weeks (to my knowledge) and within the last 12 hours of the deadline you say fuck it and just place a £27.5m bid for Felli. Just a mess of a deal which could have been so much easier and cheaper.


Oh we fucked up completely. I'm not disputing that, even before I made those two posts I had been pretty pissed that we didn't just activate his clause. 

But the actual £28m bid was what it was, according to a lot of sources we had a 35m bid for both rejected too. I don't think we were desperate for Baines in the way we were for Fellaini. Evra is pretty competent and Baines is 28, I think we were rightfully pretty cautious not to overspend there. 

Fellaini should have been done by July, no doubt about it. The delusional interest in Fabregas, which I was incredibly critical of seemed to distract Woodward as he's a fool, but if you ignore the earlier madness getting Fellaini for £27.5m isn't terrible business IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Fellaini is fucking ace. 

Now koff yer blurts.

Edit: LOL UNITED DOH


----------



## reDREDD

quote from the guardian regarding Jose, rooney, and united's transfer season



> Rooney was never going to be allowed to join Chelsea, no matter what the offer. Behind the scenes at Old Trafford, there is frustration that this has largely been overlooked when it has taken up so much time and effort and, in their opinion, could be the difference between United winning the title or not.
> 
> Rooney's determination to force a transfer, with a proactive agent in Paul Stretford, and Chelsea doing everything they could to push it has been such a major issue at Old Trafford it is estimated to have taken up more than half the time that United's top-level officials have devoted to working on player arrivals and departures. United were determined to make a show of force and efforts are continuing behind the scenes to convince Rooney that he can, once again, be happy at Old Trafford. It is an ongoing process and there is an acceptance it will not be easy. However, it is being seen as a victory of sorts that they refused to cave in, as a point of principle, when the alternative was potentially to see him scoring 20 goals a season at Chelsea for the next few years.


:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

Mozza said:


> Fellaini is fucking ace.
> 
> Now koff yer blurts.
> 
> Edit: *LOL UNITED DOH*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

cant really applaud utd on forcing a player to stay


----------



## Silent Alarm

> United were determined to make a show of force and efforts are continuing behind the scenes to convince Rooney that he can, *once again, be happy at Old Trafford.*


Not with Phil around he can't...









:jones


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

is jones just clumsy or a bloodthirsty bastard?


----------



## Liam Miller

Neither, he's just Phil Jones the greatest human of all time :jones


----------



## Silent Alarm

I don't like him.


----------



## ABK

Rooney is like a new signing :moyes2



We need a Woodward smiley.


----------



## united_07

Marca are saying Barca have contacted Chelsea about Courtois, and he wants to sign for them


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> Marca are saying Barca have contacted Chelsea about Courtois, and he wants to sign for them


Kinda expected this. As I've said before, Courtois will not play a game for Chelsea. Cech is still top class and at 31, he has so many more years being a top level goalkeeper. It's a hard situation to be in and Chelsea will have to bite the bullet eventually and sell one of them.


----------



## haribo

Mozza said:


>


The hell is that? Awful video.







Fixed.


----------



## Joel

Dat song tho :datass


----------



## united_07

> One of the most hectic days for Manchester United fans came to an end on Tuesday morning when it was finally announced by the club (at 2am on Twitter) that Marouane Fellaini had signed a contract with the Red Devils.
> 
> Whilst fans were left biting their nails and sweating profusely at the prospect of not signing anybody, they will be glad to know that they weren't the only ones.
> 
> Fellaini himself, in an interview with Belgian website DH, admitted that it was a hectic last few minutes: “I'm starting to recover. I'm slowly getting over the exhaustion, the nervousness and the excitement of my transfer. After all, those emotions can only be found together during a transfer window.”
> 
> He admits that “the most stressful part was the resistance from Everton, who wanted to keep me. On the other side, David Moyes never gave up on me. I went back to plead Everton to let me go. My transfer went through at 10.59pm. For 5 minutes, I was in bits: I had no idea if the document had gone through or not, but everyone at Manchester United was reassuring me that it had. In 2008, When I left Standard in Belgium, I wasn't as stressed. If the deal had fallen through, it wouldn't have bothered me that much: I was young, I was happy at Standard and all my friends were fans of the club”.
> 
> “You can't say no to Manchester United where you get the chance to play alongside some fantastic players and in a stadium with 80,000 fans. I'm finally going to fulfil my dream: to really challenge for the title and play Champions League football. Up until now, I'd only ever reached the qualifying rounds”.
> 
> As to where he will play on the pitch, he knows it's not up to him: “David Moyes will decide, but he knows that I prefer playing as a defensive midfielder.”
> 
> He knows that he has no need to prove himself: “I've played for 5 years in one of the best leagues in the world. If Manchester United bought me, it's because they know that I'm capable of playing well for them”.
> 
> As to why Manchester United was his childhood dream? “It was that night in 1999 against Bayern Munich. The night of apotheosis. Unforgettable. My new team had scored the goal to clinch an improbable victory in the last minute.
> 
> http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/...n-fellaini-says-he-pleaded-for-everton-exit-a


:moyes2


----------



## DA

10.59pm :moyes1

I hope he uses the word 'apotheosis' when he's talking to Rooney. That'll be a fun conversation.


----------



## ABK

Joel said:


> Kinda expected this. As I've said before, Courtois will not play a game for Chelsea. Cech is still top class and at 31, he has so many more years being a top level goalkeeper. It's a hard situation to be in and Chelsea will have to bite the bullet eventually and sell one of them.


Difficult situation to be in. We can't keep loaning him out season after season. We will end up selling him sadly. I'd suggest we sell him with a buy-back clause.


----------



## united_07

Just seen that Woodward is going to appearing on the United We Stand podcast in a couple of weeks, that will be interesting....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

SSN says Everton are set to open talks with Baines over a new contract. 

Baines, the soundest left back in the land.


----------



## DA

The forum is acting weird. It says that Mozza made the last post in this thread, but I can't see it. Second time something like this has happened today.

Edit: Now I can see it, and my post (this post) didn't appear either, until now.

SAVE_US.JOEL/SEABS


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Not sure how reliable it is, but I just read on twitter that Spurs had a deadline day bid rejected for Javier Hernandez.


----------



## Irish Jet

> As to why Manchester United was his childhood dream? “It was that night in 1999 against Bayern Munich. The night of apotheosis. Unforgettable. My new team had scored the goal to clinch an improbable victory in the last minute.


A real United fan wouldn't have cost us the league in 2012.

SELL.


----------



## Kiz

would like to see a source for these 'quotes'


----------



## DA

United07 already posted the source, Kiz. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Kiz

i was just testing everyone


----------



## united_07

Heres the interview

http://www.dhnet.be/sports/football...veau-pour-manchester-5227fcff3570934083d384e4

theres a video of an interview underneath it as well, not sure if its the same one though


----------



## reDREDD

Dammit Petr Cech. WHY ARE YOU REFUSING TO DECLINE?


----------



## lastofus

Falcao can leave AS Monaco for €60m in January

come to Real!


----------



## Liam Miller

lastofus said:


> Falcao can leave AS Monaco for €60m in January
> 
> come to Real!


Bale, Isco, Ronaldo and Falcao :moyes1


----------



## lastofus

new Galacticos era is upon us.


----------



## Kiz

so lavish spending with continued under performing?

tops.


----------



## lastofus

you're talking about Manchester City no?:kolo1


----------



## Kiz

maybe once we've been doing it for about 13 years.

galacticos has been an incredible failure. well, financially it hasn't.


----------



## ABK

TNA_WWE said:


> Bale, Isco, Ronaldo and Falcao :moyes1


:jose


Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Falcao :heskeymania


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Abk™ said:


> :jose
> 
> 
> Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Falcao :heskeymania


Clearly fantasy football.












Mata will never get a game. :jose


----------



## ABK

He's injured. He'll get games as soon as he's match fit :terry


----------



## deathclaw 4721

WHAT IS THIS THREAD EVEN ABOUT??? WHAT'S GOING ON?!?!?!?!?! *_*


----------



## Humph

why


----------



## reDREDD

what is this i dont even


----------



## Humph

ReDREDD said:


> what is this i dont even


----------



## Mikey Damage

Falcao can go to Real. Then Benzema to Arsenal.

Benzema, Ozil, Cazorla. :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

typical, wenger buying some french nobody :troll


----------



## EGame

*Thiago Silva: "They said I just thought of the money, but we have families to feed. Why would I accept to earn less to play for Barça?" [gu]*

It's a good thing he chose PSG, wouldn't want his family starving while he played for Barca. 

Another CUNThiago on the list. 

Is there a Thiago in the footballing world who isn't a worthless scumbag piece of shit?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Thiago Neves?

I remember Arsenal being linked with him like 4 years ago. Now, he's tearing it up in the Middle East. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

EGame said:


> *Thiago Silva: "They said I just thought of the money, but we have families to feed. Why would I accept to earn less to play for Barça?" [gu]*
> 
> It's a good thing he chose PSG, wouldn't want his family starving while he played for Barca.
> 
> Another CUNThiago on the list.
> 
> Is there a Thiago in the footballing world who isn't a worthless scumbag piece of shit?



:lol :lol fucking footballers, they live in a fucking bubble and don't have a clue.


----------



## CGS

Going from a 100k plus a week to less than that must be Toture.


----------



## Mikey Damage

after the agents, and 3rd parties involved in the sleazy underworld of football...

those Brazilians probably get paid shit.


----------



## dreamchord

EGame said:


> *Thiago Silva: "They said I just thought of the money, but we have families to feed. Why would I accept to earn less to play for Barça?" [gu]*
> 
> It's a good thing he chose PSG, wouldn't want his family starving while he played for Barca.
> 
> Another CUNThiago on the list.
> 
> Is there a Thiago in the footballing world who isn't a worthless scumbag piece of shit?


You're working for Microsoft on 300k a year, but Apple come in and offer you 200k a year. Do you stay with Microsoft or go with Apple?

Why is Thiago Silva a cunt for not staying at a club that values him more with higher wages?


----------



## reDREDD

> But now there are further revelations. Spanish TV show Punto Pelota have lifted the lid on an apparent clause in Falcao's contract that becomes active from January 2014 and allows the player to move in the event a sufficient offer 'from a team like Real Madrid, Chelsea or Manchester United' is lodged.


omg we're a club like chelsea :mark:


----------



## Kiz

dreamchord said:


> You're working for Microsoft on 300k a year, but Apple come in and offer you 200k a year. Do you stay with Microsoft or go with Apple?
> 
> Why is Thiago Silva a cunt for not staying at a club that values him more with higher wages?


psg arent microsoft in this scenario


----------



## EGame

dreamchord said:


> You're working for Microsoft on 300k a year, but Apple come in and offer you 200k a year. Do you stay with Microsoft or go with Apple?
> 
> Why is Thiago Silva a cunt for not staying at a club that values him more with higher wages?





Thiago Silva said:


> "It was bad for me and for my family.* It was my dream to wear the Barcelona shirt one day, but it didn’t happen. *
> 
> "From the moment it was decided I’d be staying at PSG, I put on my shirt and I’m really happy to help the team."


Yeah Barca is his dream club and he desperately wanted to play for them, but in the end feeding your family is more important.


----------



## CNew2

While his 'wages' do not support his argument, actually, feeding your family should be the most important. Just because you have a 'dream club' you wish to play for doesn't mean you should abandon everything else to ensure that you play there. The logic is sound, just the example for him does not.


----------



## reDREDD

EGame said:


> Yeah Barca is his dream club and he desperately wanted to play for them, but in the end feeding your family is more important.


what a hero

so selfless, putting his family ahead of his own dreams :terry1


----------



## Kiz

i'm sure barca wouldn't be paying him a pittance.


----------



## CGS

CNew2 said:


> While his 'wages' do not support his argument, actually, feeding your family should be the most important. Just because you have a 'dream club' you wish to play for doesn't mean you should abandon everything else to ensure that you play there. The logic is sound, just the example for him does not.


Naturally it's logical but moving from PSG to Barca is hardly gonna hurt your wallet to the point where you could just about support your family :lol


----------



## ABK

But football is all about the $$$ these days.

















































































well, unless you're...











because he wants to help Messi to continue being the world's best.


----------



## Irish Jet

A Darrelle Revis special from Thiago Silva.

Barca obviously asked Silva to pay them if he wanted to play.


----------



## haribo

Nani's on 130k a week with his new contract :mcgee1


----------



## StarJupes

Thiago Silva heel turn though


----------



## Liam Miller

haribo said:


> Nani's on 130k a week with his new contract :mcgee1


----------



## CGS

:moyes2


----------



## Screwball

haribo said:


> Nani's on 130k a week with his new contract :mcgee1


They still haven't given up on him being their Ronaldo have they? :shaq


----------



## Nige™

haribo said:


> Nani's on 130k a week with his new contract :mcgee1


Throwing money at shit Portuguese players is something I thought only Rovers did. All but one of those useless jeb ends Kean & Shebby signed last summer and wasted millions on agent's fees on are now gone or out on loan. One's just a sub for a team in the Southern Premier.fpalm


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

Nani and Rooney will be like a new signing. :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD

or kagawa

or hell, playing ANYONE other than giggs or cleverley will be like a new signing


----------



## Liam Miller

Kagawa has to start against palace and/or leverkusen.


----------



## Hamada

Nige&#153;;23645593 said:


> Throwing money at shit Portuguese players is something I thought only Rovers did. All but one of those useless jeb ends Kean & Shebby signed last summer and wasted millions on agent's fees on are now gone or out on loan. One's just a sub for a team in the Southern Premier.fpalm


They should follow the trend and sign more Belgians.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

